# Who else loves Zara?



## chris7891

I noticed there is no thread just on Zara clothing.
I thought I would start one 

I was at the location at Yorkdale (Toronto) on Sunday and everything was on sale!


----------



## tresjoliex

Is one opening in Chicago?


----------



## telicious

chris7891 said:


> I noticed there is no thread just on Zara clothing.
> I thought I would start one
> 
> I was at the location at Yorkdale (Toronto) on Sunday and everything was on sale!


 
How long is the sale on for?
Even though it'll be a long trek for me, there is no Zara close to where I live!!


----------



## greygirl

I wore a funky Zara blazer--the pattern looks like snake skin and the fabric is silky feeling--I bought it super cheap in Washington DC.  It is a fun jacket (I had it on with dark skinny jeans and heels and DH said I looked like a rock star--hahahaha!!!
m


----------



## chris7891

telicious said:


> How long is the sale on for?
> Even though it'll be a long trek for me, there is no Zara close to where I live!!


 
Not sure how long the sale is on for. It looked like the sale just started though. Everything in the store was on sale.


----------



## Chanel=<3

I love Zara I got a gorgeous floaty floral top the other day for £14.99 in the sale its gorgeous and looks like it should have been a lot more than £14.99 
xoxo


----------



## bagaddictteen

yup...i love zara...i shop on their 5th avenue store since there's not a lot of people shopping there...cute trendy stuff with good quality!


----------



## MACsarah

I love Zara since its fairly good price, and is so much better then F21's quality. lol!


----------



## chris7891

I also love the fact that you may not see someone in your area wearing the same item from Zara. 

I have a dress from Forever 21 that I have spotted 3 times on other people.


----------



## wis3ly

Don't have a Zara anywhere near me.


----------



## lalunia

tresjoliex said:


> Is one opening in Chicago?



There is one in Old Orchard Mall in Skokie and today I saw a huge sign about another store opening soon (no exact date was shown) on Michigan Ave across from the Watertower. 

I love the store. I haven't been to the US one many times, but when I lived in Belgium I made a point of visiting the store at least once a week. I loved it and always found something cute in there, especially clutches and blazers.


----------



## eucalyptic

What I love about Zara is the standardized price points.  I've been to stores in the UK, US, France, Italy, Hong Kong and the Philippines and the clothes are priced almost the same! Best time to shop is during the 50% off sale which is NOW! I was just there last weekend, hehehe...


----------



## tresjoliex

lalunia said:


> There is one in Old Orchard Mall in Skokie and today I saw a huge sign about another store opening soon (no exact date was shown) on Michigan Ave across from the Watertower.
> 
> I love the store. I haven't been to the US one many times, but when I lived in Belgium I made a point of visiting the store at least once a week. I loved it and always found something cute in there, especially clutches and blazers.


 

How far is Skokie from Downtown?

Ohh, I hope the Michigan Ave one opens before Labor Day!!


----------



## nessahhh

Love Zara so much! Everything is priced alright and they make lots of staple pieces that are currently in style at a more affordable price. Plus, like the previous person said, you don't see as many repeats then you do F21.


----------



## ishelika

I brought my whole summer wardrobe from zara my fav store


----------



## maebymarni

Skokie is not too far, probably 30 minutes driving distance. There isn't any public transport that takes you there though.


----------



## telicious

chris7891 said:


> Not sure how long the sale is on for. It looked like the sale just started though. Everything in the store was on sale.


 
Thanks!! I guess I need to make a trip down there soon!

I remember I was debating whether or not to buy that Balmain look-alike studded blazer. Does anyone know if any store still carries this or any other blazer for that matter? 

50% off is such a great deal!


----------



## chris7891

^ I saw tons of jackets and blazers. If you're not far from Yorkdale you should check it out.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I love Zara!!  Their boyfriend blazers are amazing!   I have to stop by again and see what else they have now, but since there isn't one right near me, I always need to make a special trip to go there.


----------



## kelbell35

^^^ I agree!  I went to Zara for the first time the other day.  I heard such good things about their blazers, so I checked them out, and found a boyfriend blazer on sale for 59.99, which I am absolutely in love with.


----------



## GhstDreamer

I've never been to Zara before. There is no Zara store near me. How is the quality of their clothing - comparable to other brands/designers?


----------



## nessahhh

^ it's okay, not super good quality, but moderate. their blazers/jackets are good though - mostly all of them are lined and tailored well.


----------



## i_wona

ZOMG Zara is hands-down my absolute favourite chain - I could gush about it for ages!


----------



## chris7891

GhstDreamer said:


> I've never been to Zara before. There is no Zara store near me. How is the quality of their clothing - comparable to other brands/designers?


 
Oh my gosh you have to check out Zara.


----------



## tresjoliex

What store can be compared to Zara? As in quality and pricing?


----------



## chris7891

^ It reminds me of Mango. I prefer Zara though.


----------



## GhstDreamer

nessahhh said:


> ^ it's okay, not super good quality, but moderate. their blazers/jackets are good though - mostly all of them are lined and tailored well.



Kind of like Club Monaco I guess? I just check Zara website and the clothes seem pretty similar.

I've never been in Mango before either - one of my colleagues usually shops at Mango and Zara and loves both of them.


----------



## imlvholic

I love Zara during the Spring/Summer time, so many cute & adorable tops & dresses. I'm not too crazy about Fall /Winter stuff, it's all suites & jackets, kind of boring & had enough of it already.


----------



## superBag

zara is very popular here in the Philippines.. we all love it


----------



## nessahhh

GhstDreamer said:


> Kind of like Club Monaco I guess? I just check Zara website and the clothes seem pretty similar.
> 
> I've never been in Mango before either - one of my colleagues usually shops at Mango and Zara and loves both of them.



Yeah kind of like Club Monaco, except they also have more casual and young clothes as well as the mature stuff...I love it there though, you should check it out!


----------



## MiuMiow

The prices on their basics are great, my work wardrobe would be naked (and me therefore too) without them.


----------



## Nieners

_I love Zara, but not during the sales...._


----------



## sw0pp

I like some designs, but I have the feeling their quality is worse than H&M which is cheaper... (e.g. buttons already falling off in the shop) too bad they didn't had the shoes I wanted in my size :X


----------



## choozen1ne

Is there stuff avaible to order online ?


----------



## PHENOMENON

Zara junkie here, I went crazy on the first day of sale haha


----------



## cakegirl

I am going to Spain next month and am very excited to go to Zara in its "hometown."
I'm glad to hear the blazers are nice-that's the first item on my fall shopping list.


----------



## Onederland

^oh yes! i was in spain last week, and the zara's there are 190283120382 times better than the ones in the US.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Zara aparently just don't do an XS. Sucks for me.


----------



## Strawberrylemon

I love Zara!!! I got a gorgeous red jacket there and not very expensive but great quality!!


----------



## Kami lala

Is there a Zara in Los Angeles? I love the clothes but have no idea where to go to get them..


----------



## chunkylover53

TheWinglessBird said:


> Zara aparently just don't do an XS. Sucks for me.



Yes, they do. I have several XS items!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

i freaking love zara. amazing prices for amazing clothes.


----------



## orinoco

oh I DO!! 

they've got some really GREAT designs  really, and decent quality for the price u pay... sales are awesome...

that said i'm always a bit hesitant to go into the store unless i have tons of time to look through things... it's so CRAZY in there!


----------



## chris7891

choozen1ne said:


> Is there stuff avaible to order online ?


 
No I don't think it is.


----------



## FancyPants

Oh I LOOOVE Zara! There is a store right outside my apartment, so I check it out every other day. I have a Zara scarf and zara shirtdress on me right now


----------



## chris7891

I saw this really nice yellow tote bag at Zara. I want it, but not sure if I want to spend over $200 on a bag from Zara.


----------



## Sylia

I live in Madrid (Spain) and there are a zillion Zaras here . The best thing is that prices are lower than in Zaras abroad, so if you come to Spain and love Zara, you are going to love the stores! Also, if you like Zara shoes, there is a store chain called Uterquüe owned by Inditex (the same company that owns Zara) which carries quite nice shoes.


----------



## Samia

I love Zara tops and basics, specially during summer they have the best tunics.


----------



## nessahhh

Sylia said:


> I live in Madrid (Spain) and there are a zillion Zaras here . The best thing is that prices are lower than in Zaras abroad, so if you come to Spain and love Zara, you are going to love the stores! Also, if you like Zara shoes, there is a store chain called Uterquüe owned by Inditex (the same company that owns Zara) which carries quite nice shoes.



good to know, I'll definitely remember that the next time I go there


----------



## chanelbaby

Zara clothes and shoes are my absolute favourite, I visit every single Zara store when I am in London when I am home!

Even when I look in other stores, I end up buying in Zara and end up spending about £500 a month on Zara. About 80% of my wardrobe is Zara, I think I have been "collecting "Zara for 5 years now.

Everything fits so well, I'm abit freaked there is only one Zara in Atlanta and its 3 hours away from my house in the US but in a way I am glad too as there will probably be zero chance anyone will be wearing Zara in my Alabama hometown.


----------



## tresjoliex

i would love to see yall stuff from zara.


----------



## chris7891

I'll try to take some pictures tonight.


----------



## PHENOMENON

My latest stuff from Zara


----------



## chris7891

^ Love the color!!!


----------



## tresjoliex

Shoes are so cute!! 

MORE!!


----------



## chris7891

PHENOMENON said:


> My latest stuff from Zara


 
What Zara are these from?


----------



## fieryfashionist

I wish I could post pics (will try to soon), but I got these amazing shoes from Zara yesterday ... very GZ haha (black strappy gladiator heels)... and for $29.99 (down from $99.99), they were a total steal!


----------



## chris7891

^ Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## MACsarah

Sylia said:


> I live in Madrid (Spain) and there are a zillion Zaras here . The best thing is that prices are lower than in Zaras abroad, so if you come to Spain and love Zara, you are going to love the stores! Also, if you like Zara shoes, there is a store chain called Uterquüe owned by Inditex (the same company that owns Zara) which carries quite nice shoes.




ITA. Actually, all the Zaras in Europe at 10x better then the locations here, and the prices are so much lower! the prices are like H&M, and the selection is bigger.


----------



## pond23

I love Zara too, especially their blazers and their tops!


----------



## lily25

I was eyeing this cute purse (I'm looking for blue lately) but hubby said NO arghhh...

Can't wait for the early fall collection...


----------



## PHENOMENON

tresjoliex said:


> Shoes are so cute!! MORE!!





chris7891 said:


> ^ Love the color!!!


Thanks girls!


lily25 said:


> I was eyeing this cute purse (I'm looking for blue lately) but hubby said NO arghhh... Can't wait for the early fall collection...


 Why did he say no? it's a relatively cheap purse and so easy to use


chris7891 said:


> What Zara are these from?


This bag was purchased in Rotterdam, the Netherlands.


----------



## chanelbaby

tresjoliex said:


> i would love to see yall stuff from zara.


 

Yeah that would be really cool!


----------



## sarahlouise06

Ah, I adore Zara. I absolutely love the Zara 'Basics' section, and loathe TRF. I absolutely adore their winter collections, I can't wait to see the trench's, the blazers and the fitted dresses. It's my go to shop for staple pieces!


----------



## sarahlouise06

lily25 said:


> I was eyeing this cute purse (I'm looking for blue lately) but hubby said NO arghhh...
> 
> Can't wait for the early fall collection...



Oh my, those shoes are beautiful!


----------



## ladydeluxe

I LOVE Zara!!! It's really affordable. The next thing I buy besides designer labels is Zara for sure. I prefer Zara to F21 in terms of quality and designs. I think Zara's stuff are well made and long lasting... although the shoes aren't really very worthy of the price tags though. Nonetheless, Zara rocks!


----------



## lily25

PHENOMENON said:


> Thanks girls!
> Why did he say no? it's a relatively cheap purse and so easy to use



He didn't like it at ALL. And he was not appreciative of the low price. Can't argue with him, I spend all my money on random stuff lately and I have to ask for his opinion and his money for everything now...


I saw the new early fall stuff, but I hate the "earthy" tones... Not flattering at all...


----------



## manimani

in LOVE with Zara. That's my store, seriously. But is's so far away! Does anyone know if they're going to have another sale! They're not super cheap but not really expensive either, and the clothes there makes me feel like I'm in fashion heaven! I saw this military jacket the other day and wanted it sooo badly, but it was like 80 dollars so I couldn't buy it...sigh. I bought this beautiful flowy bohemian dress from there though and I must say I love it so much, I wear it all the time!


----------



## chanelbaby

I got a pair of these three weeks ago and am going to wear a white v-neck t shirt and those electric blue elastic strappy Zara shoes (can't find a pix of them).


----------



## chanelbaby

What do you think of these Zara shoes?


----------



## chanelbaby

Really love this dress but not buying it as don't like where the flower is.
I think the stock pix from Zara is prettier.


----------



## magdzia

I love zara!!

My favourite bags:


----------



## lily25

*chanelbaby*, I've seen the shoes IRL and I wasn't impressed, but the dress is gorgeous. I prefer the one on the right. Is it silk? I think it is... I love their silk dresses...


----------



## plumaplomb

They're having a huge sale. I bought a burgundy cotton peasant top, a silk sleeveless tribal dress, and some pink flats, all for under $60 !!


----------



## PHENOMENON

my favorite blazer


----------



## mellecyn

I love Zara too !
Although, I stay away from the cheapest articles (you know they always have trousers, sweaters on the stands for like 10-20$ because these are crappy quality).

After I said I´d never buy Zara shoes again, I bought last year in one go in London Regent Street, 2 pairs of high boots and 1 pair of patent shoes, for....150£ (245$), and they´re great comfort and style.

Yes Zara Spain is so much cheaper, and I even went to the outlet in Madrid for my favorite summer dress that I have been wearing for 9 years now lol ! (it was 17$ instead of 86$ in France normal store)
....love the classier stuff.


----------



## lily25

plumaplomb said:


> *They're having a huge sale.* I bought a burgundy cotton peasant top, a silk sleeveless tribal dress, and some pink flats, all for under $60 !!


  I know, my dad was telling me all about it today, he plans a shopping spree at Zara.  Only $60 wow that's awesome!


----------



## kweenovharts

i  Zara

Does anyone know when the ones in LA will be having a sale?


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Zara stan checkin' in! I'm just now finding out about this thread...*
*I'll try to post some items when I get a chance...*


----------



## chanelbaby

Just got this yesterday, love it


----------



## legaldiva

^ Can't see the pic.  Thank you all so much for posting pics!!!!

Zara is my favorite chain, hands down.  More motivation to slim down & shop again!!!


----------



## chanelbaby

Trying again, here is the dress I bought yesterday and also a pix of the exact same shoes which are my fav Zara shoes at the moment.


----------



## chris7891

Chanelbaby I looove those shoes!


----------



## chanelbaby

if you are a uk 5 and european 38 then there is a pair on sale on ebay.co.uk (not mine I must state) which are apparently brand new


----------



## Martina_Italy

I love Zara..I have a lot of zara clothes, especially t-shirts, tops and skirts!


----------



## nessahhh

chanelbaby, those shoes are to die for! Love the colour!


----------



## chanelbaby

Yes Zara Spain is so much cheaper, and I even went to the outlet in Madrid for my favorite summer dress that I have been wearing for 9 years now lol ! (it was 17$ instead of 86$ in France normal store)
....love the classier stuff.[/QUOTE]


Mellecyn,
OMG, a Zara outlet! Hoorayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Do you remember the address? I MUST go!!!! TIA


----------



## lily25

*faints* a ..Zara.. OUTLET???? *faints again*


----------



## flyfab

In Spain Zara outlets are called "Lefties".
Last time I went to Madrid, I bought a blazer there for 5 euros !!!
There is one in Gran Via (Madrid) but I don't remember the exact address.
Also Lefties does exist in Barcelone and Paris.
HTH 

ETA : I'm a complete Zara addict by the way


----------



## 9thlady

I do


----------



## Antonia

*I love Zara too!  I totally forgot about the sale....how long is the sale going on?  *


----------



## Samia

I love Zara, actually most of my wardrobe is Zara and the rest my other favourite 'Mango'
Went a bit Tunic crazy at the sale, here is my loot, I am a size 42 or L-XL in Zara. Oops sorry everything is wrinkly, I am too lazy just threw them at the bottom of my wardrobe.


----------



## Samia

*PHENOMENON*, I love your blazer!


----------



## PHENOMENON

Samia said:


> *PHENOMENON*, I love your blazer!



I love it too, it's my favorite one. The fit is just amazing


----------



## keodi

chris7891 said:


> ^ It reminds me of Mango. I prefer Zara though.


 
I prefer Zara as well..I got a lot of dress from the summer sale


----------



## Joke

totally love zara (h&m as well)


----------



## chris7891

The only thing I hate about Zara is the size. I literally can spend hours in the store.


----------



## missmollypolly

LOVE Zara!  Its my go-to place for trendier stuff that's still pretty good quality.  I bought a boyfriend fit cardigan last year and used it heavily all winter and it still looks great.


----------



## orinoco

chanelbaby said:


> Trying again, here is the dress I bought yesterday and also a pix of the exact same shoes which are my fav Zara shoes at the moment.



OMFG those are the exact same pair i saw on my friend on facebook and am hunting all over for!  are they comfy? is it squishy along the balls of the feet?


----------



## PHENOMENON

I recently got these Isabel Marant inspired boots


----------



## chanelbaby

orinoco said:


> OMFG those are the exact same pair i saw on my friend on facebook and am hunting all over for!  are they comfy? is it squishy along the balls of the feet?


 

They are on sale on ebay.co.uk if u r a size 5 european 38

They are soooooooooo comfortable, you can dance in them all night!


----------



## keodi

PHENOMENON said:


> I recently got these Isabel Marant inspired boots


 
love those!


----------



## almabebe

I have a lot of zara clothes. Love Zara!!


----------



## Antonia

PHENOMENON said:


> I recently got these Isabel Marant inspired boots


 
*Karen B of 'Where did U Get That' has these(although hers may have a heel), she featured them on her blog-they're great!! *


----------



## Antonia

I went to Zara today and got a little something...I'm a size 8 but at Zara I'm a 'large'....go figure!  Total cost: $89


----------



## Samia

^^ Great Stuff! Love the shoes, I saw these in my store but they didn't have my size.


----------



## chanelbaby

Love those white shoes!


----------



## ANGELSBOUTIQUE

I loveeee zara it's amazing, has great style, new items weekly and is fairly priced. Very european.


----------



## ANGELSBOUTIQUE

Lefties actually have their own brand name which ok, nothing special, they have a few items from their normal Zara stores but these are seconds and usually torn or ruined in some way. but if you have any sewing skills many things can be fixed.
xxx


----------



## chris7891

I can't wait to see the fall items.


----------



## ANGELSBOUTIQUE

apparently they are heavy balmain copied for winter.... can't wait!!!


----------



## chris7891

ANGELSBOUTIQUE said:


> apparently they are heavy balmain copied for winter.... can't wait!!!


----------



## ANGELSBOUTIQUE

can you imagine a leather jacket with those puffy shoulders... ahhhhh how fab that would be!


----------



## chanelbaby

AngelsBoutique,

Thats what I am going to miss so much about Zara when I move to the States, the European look.

There is a Zara in Atlanta about 1.5 hours away from me but apparently its really small and doesn't have much choice, it will probably cost 3 times as much too


----------



## ANGELSBOUTIQUE

hi chanel
that is just so sad and depressing! you have to convince your husband to move to a city where you have at least 3 or 4 in a 10 mile radius... hehehe!!!

xx


----------



## sarahlouise06

ANGELSBOUTIQUE said:


> apparently they are heavy balmain copied for winter.... can't wait!!!



Ohhh, really? Excitement. I love Balmain! Does anyone know when the fall collection will start coming into the stores, or when the sale will end? I'm guessing it'll be beginning/mid August..?


----------



## Antonia

*I think it ends beginning of Aug.  I asked the sales girl what do they do with the merchandise after the sale and she said it all gets sent to Spain and a lot of it gets donated.  Has anyone else heard of that? *


----------



## mytune

hi, is anyone here from melbourne? Is there a Zara store here?am new in the country and been looking for one for ages, thanks


----------



## chanelbaby

I wish I could for Zara, do you really have to speak Spanish to get a job there?


----------



## cakegirl

You guys are getting me so excited about my trip to Spain next week! I need to bring an extra suitcase!


----------



## chris7891

^ I'm super jealous.


----------



## keodi

I'm excited about Zara's fall collection!


----------



## fettfleck

Love the casual stuff from Zara. Just got this dress in black and green yesterday. So comfy and only 20 per piece!


----------



## ANGELSBOUTIQUE

hi everyone, the pre fall collection has already hit their stores, that studded blazer in winter and they have sandals to match, very cute. they also have similar sandals to those famous sold out balmain look alikes.... they are up on ebay....


----------



## MACsarah

ANGELSBOUTIQUE said:


> apparently they are heavy balmain copied for winter.... can't wait!!!



So excited!


Can't wait! this is going to be great! now I just need to spend all of my winter in a cold place, and I'll be good 

This is me right now:


----------



## chris7891

^  

You just made my entire day.


----------



## nessahhh

i know we all love Zara but Blake Lively does too! lol


----------



## chris7891

^ I love those!!! Didn't I see a pair a fellow member had?


----------



## MACsarah

Those are killer shoes! I love the color of them, too.

those are suede, right?


----------



## chris7891

I'm pretty sure.


----------



## nessahhh

^ Yeah they're suede, and I think PHENOMENON has them. I have them in black


----------



## orinoco

chanelbaby said:


> They are on sale on ebay.co.uk if u r a size 5 european 38
> 
> They are soooooooooo comfortable, you can dance in them all night!



EEK EEEK EEEKK!!!  gorgeous and comfy!! what're the odds!!!

not my size though... maybe i can find it here in vancouver! since we're always about a season late... are they available in black?

thanks for the reply~!


----------



## KC1984

ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


All the cool people shop there X


----------



## keodi

nessahhh said:


> i know we all love Zara but Blake Lively does too! lol


 
I remember those shoes they didn't have my size..


----------



## reon

me! i love zara and i cant walk out of that store without buying anything..... 

gotta exercise some self-control there


----------



## meow509

me too!! LUV Zara 

Go to the shop once a week and always out with something for myself or my kids.


----------



## ANGELSBOUTIQUE

Oh my, they have a new sequin tuxedo style blazer in black with satin lapels... Very nice! And new studded black booties.... Swoon.... Will put those up in my store soon! For sure!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I'm addicted to the silk & cotton mix jumpers from the mens department... 
I have atleast 15!!!
got most of them on sale for 10 euros!!
best jumpers (sweaters) EVER!!
thin/fine - kind of sheer quality - really soft!!!
and most are 50% silk 50% cotton which is amazing for 10 euros!


----------



## Meta

Here's the F/W collection:


----------



## chris7891

^ I love it all!!


----------



## purse collector

I'm so excited!!!!!  Zara will be opening August 6th this coming Thursday at the Grove which is perfect because it's just right across from my apartment!!!!! .  I love the fall collection...very rock and rollish.  Love love love the blazers and those studded boots


----------



## Meta

Wow! Talk about convenience, right across the street! 

On another note, I don't think my bank acct would be happy if I lived right across from one.


----------



## nessahhh

OMG it's opening up at the grove?! I love that place, I go there everytime I'm in LA. You're talking about the one in Orange right?


----------



## purse collector

weN84 said:


> Wow! Talk about convenience, right across the street!
> 
> On another note, I don't think my bank acct would be happy if I lived right across from one.



I know right...pretty convenient .  The hubby is not very happy though oh well...just gotta hide all my goodies


----------



## purse collector

nessahhh said:


> OMG it's opening up at the grove?! I love that place, I go there everytime I'm in LA. You're talking about the one in Orange right?



Nope not in Orange...the Grove is in LA next to the Farmer's Market.  It's on 3rd and Fairfax.  You should visit when you're in town


----------



## BooYah

thanks for the f/w 09 preview.
haven't been there in weeks but now i must make a trip!


----------



## may3545

purse collector said:


> I'm so excited!!!!!  Zara will be opening August 6th this coming Thursday at the Grove which is perfect because it's just right across from my apartment!!!!! .  I love the fall collection...very rock and rollish.  Love love love the blazers and those studded boots



Dood that is really exciting! I'm from LA, and have moved to NorCal. There's a Zara in SF Mall, but I love going to the Grove whenever I'm in LA. Gotta visit when I'm there next weekend 

Yes, I'm also a Zara fan, but I only have a few pieces from them... hoping it slowly grows into a nice collection


----------



## Meta

purse collector said:


> I know right...pretty convenient .  The hubby is not very happy though oh well...just gotta hide all my goodies



Just don't forget to snap pics of your goodies before you stash away for hiding to share with us!


----------



## chris7891

For those of you who are regular shoppers at Zara, do you usually buy clothing or bags/shoes?


----------



## Toni_

chris7891 said:


> For those of you who are regular shoppers at Zara, do you usually buy clothing or bags/shoes?


 
Clothing. While I do like their bags, I have a hard time finding one I want, regardless of brand. And I love Zara's shoes but they _never _fit me.


----------



## Meta

Another vote for clothing.  I do own a pair of shoes but their clothes are my focus. 

I'm a bag snob


----------



## purse collector

weN84 said:


> Just don't forget to snap pics of your goodies before you stash away for hiding to share with us!



Just got back from Zara...here are my loot.  They have so many beautiful pieces...the shoes are gorgeous.  Oh dear I'm gonna be broke.  I was looking for the blazer with the strong shoulders but they don't have it...so sad (sobs).

I got some cool leggings with studs on the sides...I'll pair it with a girly top and killer heels.  Another leggings with suede kinda panel on the legs very chic.  A motorcycle denim jacket will I will pair with my maxi dresses and a tunic which I'll wear as a dress coz I'm a shorty lol.  I die!!! I love Zara!!!


----------



## mo-djoe

I love Zara... I think it's great to find great dresses, jackets, shirts, office gear, clubbing attire.... Their shoes are beautiful , but not very lasting IMO , one pair of heels I bought lasted one night... and some gladiators I love have very very bad leather quality... 
Never tried the bags...


----------



## tresdistraite

I love those leggings *purse collector*! 

I like zara clothing, especially basic and trf line because other lines sizes are often too big for me, I never bought the shoes from there cause the ones I tried on didn't seem to be comfortable enough


----------



## Meta

purse collector said:


> Just got back from Zara...here are my loot.  They have so many beautiful pieces...the shoes are gorgeous.  Oh dear I'm gonna be broke.  I was looking for the blazer with the strong shoulders but they don't have it...so sad (sobs).
> 
> I got some cool leggings with studs on the sides...I'll pair it with a girly top and killer heels.  Another leggings with suede kinda panel on the legs very chic.  A motorcycle denim jacket will I will pair with my maxi dresses and a tunic which I'll wear as a dress coz I'm a shorty lol.  I die!!! I love Zara!!!



Thanks for sharing!  I'm not a fan of leggings but they look good.  I  the motorcycle denim jacket. How much was it?


----------



## Guccigirlkells

does anyone know of a good store just like Zara in NYC. I love Zara's too but i'd like another option with similar style and qulaity


----------



## chris7891

I don't live in New York, but in Toronto I find Mango is similar. I love Zaras pieces way better.


----------



## nessahhh

Guccigirlkells said:


> does anyone know of a good store just like Zara in NYC. I love Zara's too but i'd like another option with similar style and qulaity



you could try Topshop, it just opened up in NY. Or H&M, there's around 4 of them all around the city!


----------



## purse collector

weN84 said:


> Thanks for sharing!  I'm not a fan of leggings but they look good.  I  the motorcycle denim jacket. How much was it?




They're a bit pricey at $90...but I love em


----------



## chris7891

I was at Zara today and they had some amazing fall pieces. They had this amazing tweed jacket (looked like a Chanel one). I saw a few bags also that I loved.
They also discounted summer items even more, but everything was picked through.


----------



## flaweddesignn

I'm loving the new Zara fall stuff, its all amazingly gorgeous..

and ^ I got the exact same denim jacket but in light blue aged denim  its soo soft!


----------



## bb10lue

I love ZARA, too bad we don't have the stores in australia....


----------



## Krystiana

does anybody know the cost for strong shoulder jacket? or strong shoulder dress?


----------



## chris7891

I would say for a jacket around $150 cdn.


----------



## nessahhh

^ Yeah I went there today and the Balmain-like black blazer was $129 I think...
But it didn't look good on me  It was kind of shorter than their regular blazers, but the shoulders were niceeeee.


----------



## mee4

I love their more dressy clothing. I saw a bag I really like today, but it was polyurethane  It was a black duffle with an optional chain shoulder strap- wish it was leather, but it explains the $79 price tag.

They definitely discounted their items to where everything is a really good deal, especially their blazers/jackets.


----------



## chris7891

flaweddesignn said:


> I'm loving the new Zara fall stuff, its all amazingly gorgeous..
> 
> and ^ I got the exact same denim jacket but in light blue aged denim  its soo soft!


 
Oh pics please


----------



## purse collector

Went to Zara again today and came out with 3 cute tops.  They're comfy as well...please don't mind the 21 weeks baby bump on the first pic.  I love these tops cuz they're fashionable and easy to wear since I refuse to wear maternity clothes and I can still wear em when the baby is out


----------



## chris7891

^ I've been loving all of your Zara items. You seem to do very well there.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I stopped in Zara on my last day in NYC. I didn't think I was going to go in, but we had some time to spair. I bought 2 really cute skirts! So glad I stopped in!


----------



## tresjoliex

Love the tops.

I wanna see more shoes!


----------



## Krystiana

You want shoes, you get shoes. Yesterday I was in Zara and bought these:






I also got the Balmain style jacket. GOD, these shoulders are just amazing...


----------



## chris7891

Love those!!!!! Have you worn them yet?


----------



## Krystiana

No, I didn't, but I can't wait to go out


----------



## purse collector

chris7891 said:


> ^ I've been loving all of your Zara items. You seem to do very well there.



Thanks so much...so have so many cute stuff.  I'm still waiting for the strong shoulders blazer (balmain-esque) and the over the knee boots, and of course the studded slouchy boots...oh my poor wallet


----------



## purse collector

PurseXaXholic said:


> I stopped in Zara on my last day in NYC. I didn't think I was going to go in, but we had some time to spair. I bought 2 really cute skirts! So glad I stopped in!



show us some pics


----------



## purse collector

Krystiana said:


> You want shoes, you get shoes. Yesterday I was in Zara and bought these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the Balmain style jacket. GOD, these shoulders are just amazing...



Ooohlala  I wanna see some modeling pics please...also show us the jacket!!!  I've been dying for one


----------



## chris7891

I'm drooling over here. I think I may have to take a trip to Zara tomorrow.


----------



## Samia

Just came from Zara, they have some great stuff in! I bought a black blazer, a studded vest and a Black chiffon blouse.


----------



## samhainophobia

When I was in Paris last fall, I got a terrific scarf from Zara -- black, with a cream skull print.  I wore it all winter.  It was one of my favorite purchases of the season.

They do have great-looking shoes, but for some reason I've never actually bought a pair.  They never seem comfortable when I try them on in-store, for some reason.


----------



## plain.jane

i love zara too! sales now in my hometown


----------



## tresjoliex

What cute shoes!! Is thera pic of the Balmain jacket lookalike?


----------



## Krystiana

Here you go


----------



## tresjoliex

^omg gorgeous!!


----------



## chris7891

I love the shoulders of the blazer.


----------



## purse collector

Wow cool blazer! I'm sooo jelous. It looks great on you.


----------



## Couture-Hag

I  Zara.  

Most of my shoes are from zara. I go crazy when they're on sale.


----------



## prof ash

i love zara!!!! too bad we don't have it here in the us  i studied abroad in spain and recently went back, and bought several items from zara each time  in madrid there seems to be about 5 of them, so shopping there was convenient!!!


----------



## cakegirl

ash14vwb said:


> i love zara!!!! too bad we don't have it here in the us  i studied abroad in spain and recently went back, and bought several items from zara each time  in madrid there seems to be about 5 of them, so shopping there was convenient!!!



We do have it is the US- they are all over the East Coast, and in California and Texas as well. Check out their website.


----------



## queenvictoria2

cakegirl said:


> We do have it is the US- they are all over the East Coast, and in California and Texas as well. Check out their website.




There is a new store opening in Chicago on Michigan Ave also


----------



## tresjoliex

^Does anyone know when that store is opening??!!


----------



## Krystiana

Krystiana said:


> You want shoes, you get shoes. Yesterday I was in Zara and bought these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the Balmain style jacket. GOD, these shoulders are just amazing...


 
hey, guess what happend with my shoes... the sole broke apart :cry:


----------



## chris7891

^ Oh no sorry to hear that.


----------



## purse collector

^ love that shoes...very sexy.  Is it comfortable?  How much?


----------



## chris7891

Yesterday I took a peak into Zara downtown Toronto and they had sooo many amazing items. I wanted to buy like 100 pieces.


----------



## chanelbaby

Krystiana said:


> Here you go


 

You totally rock that jacket!
I so want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rowie1985

Wish they would open in Australia!!!!


----------



## Krystiana

purse collector said:


> ^ love that shoes...very sexy. Is it comfortable? How much?


 
yes, they were very comfortable. as far as I remember they were 79 euros. but if something like this happens after wearing them for 2 hours just for regular walk in city...





 I don't think they are worth of their price... yes, they are good looking, but the quality is very poor.


----------



## chanelbaby

oh no! that looks really bad!
luckily its never happened to my 25 + pairs of Zara shoes so far


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Whoa thats alot for that poor quality!


----------



## purse collector

Krystiana said:


> yes, they were very comfortable. as far as I remember they were 79 euros. but if something like this happens after wearing them for 2 hours just for regular walk in city...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they are worth of their price... yes, they are good looking, but the quality is very poor.



wow...that's really bad .  Thank goodness you didn't hurt your ankle or something.  Now I'm gonna have to think twice before buying Zara shoes   Did you return the shoes and get a refund?  You're entitled to it in my opinion.


----------



## purse collector

My shopping list....tomorrow I'll be heading to zara again.  I usually visit zara about once a week...I know call me crazy but I'm sure if you have a zara across from your home you would do the same .

1.  I like that faux fur vest...do die for 
2.  Love the Balmain esque blazer - I think I can rock it in so many ways...I have to try it on though and see for myself
3.  On the 3rd pic I like the outfit on the right best - love love that tweed jacket
4.  On the 4th pic - I seriously am liking only the top portion.  I'm not into feather skirts...I just have to try it on, who knows it might change my mind 
5.  I die for the white dress


----------



## purse collector

Last but not least...I'm also in a hunt for the thigh high boots but without the heel....I seriously need to check out the shoe area and scrutinize the quality.  I also love that grey coat on the last manequin on the right....so girls wish me luck on my hunt for these fabulous items


----------



## purse collector

Last one I promise...Love the jacket on the first manequin (the black and grey tweed coat)


----------



## fashion1sta

do you know which stores in CA, have these collections out? I checked (pasadena... and i couldn't find the balmain jacket.. and many other items)..


----------



## P.Y.T.

I have plenty of stuff from zara and I have never had a problem. But I will
say that zara may not have top notch quality but their stuff is still fashionable
and mildly priced. IMO...


----------



## chanelbaby

Has anyone been to the Zara in Mall of the Emirates lately?
I'm heading there soon and just wondering how far ahead or behind they are in stock i.e. do they have the Balmain style jackets in yet or those white jeans with tie dye blue on them?


----------



## wantingmore

^^ Not close to Pasadena, but the one in downtown SF has it (the larger, "flagship" store)


----------



## fashion1sta

Actually, I visited 3rd street prom. yesterday, and they have almost ALL of the collections availalbe. The sad thing is, the weather is too hot in CA and I just can't justify buying some of the faux fur/feather outfits (even though I adore them!). Hopefully they'll be around till winter time lol.


----------



## suzie_hun

Has anyone seen the brownish fur vest from the Trf line? Opinions? I loved it on me, but I'm not absolutely sure it worths buying..


----------



## purse collector

Update on finding stuff on my wish list....it was a bit disappointing 
I tried on the grey coat with the knitted arms and the chanel esqe jacket...I'm sad to say that my Zara only had size s and they're too big on me.  I have nothing bad to say about the grey coat, it's beautiful but they don't have it in xs. The chanel esque jacket imo looks good on pics and when I saw it in person I was disappointed.  The quality is not good and for over $200 I'd rather invest my $ on a rag and bone blazer...which I know will last me forever.  The brown fur vest was I believe $80 or so and the quality is not great either...I tried it on and when I took it off it look like I was rolling around in cat or dog hair  so I passed on that too.  Oh well...I can't justify paying full price for these items due to quality issues...I'll just have to wait when they go on sale then I might have to reconsider


----------



## nycfashionlvr

I feel like zara is just another h&m. The quality is crappy especially for their pricing.


----------



## suzie_hun

*Purse collector* Yaay I love this fur vest so much!! I have problems with the price too.. But I know they won't have a size S from it by the time sales start.
Btw I saw a similar one at H&M kids section, it's the brownish colour and cropped, and it's about $25-30. Sadly that doesn't fit so well because it was made for kids.


----------



## stefeilnately

Hi everyone, here are my recent buys from Zara.

Grey studded tee







Gold gladiators...very comfy!






Here's a fun pic I took for my blog...


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I do, we have two here in the ATL now.


----------



## chanelbaby

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I do, we have two here in the ATL now.


 

Oh wow! 2 now yayyyyyyyyyyy, apart from Chanel and GAP, its where I  shop!
I'm 1.5 hours from Atlanta, where are they in Atlanta?
Do you think they were worth going to? 
Are they big?
Do you think they have the latest collection in there i.e are the Balmain style jackets there?


----------



## Antonia

*I spent almost $400 at Zara this weekend - I bought 9/10 tops and a pair of boots, the boots were $109 - they're a grey/taupe color with a slouchy look and a side buckle.  I will get a lot of use of of them because the color goes with everything.  I can't wait to wear everything!! *


----------



## bags&shoes

I'm sorry, but I find Zara to be of poor quality.  It's ok for items that are strictly for trends, but for investment pieces? no.


----------



## snoopylaughs

i agree this place is for trends, which is a shame, they had the perfect black tuxedo blazer with a long lapel, but the body of the jacket was completely poly, so I had to talk myself out of it last week.

But I did get a denim jacket that wasn't bad, really cute and I've worn it at least 4 times already.  It's styled like a cropped leather motorcycle jacket. However, I did find random rocks in the zipped pockets two days ago, not sure what was up with that.


----------



## miu miu1

I love shoes from zara!
And I really like the basics they have, like pullovers.
I actually think that their quality got better.


----------



## jellybebe

purse collector said:


> Update on finding stuff on my wish list....it was a bit disappointing
> I tried on the grey coat with the knitted arms and the chanel esqe jacket...I'm sad to say that my Zara only had size s and they're too big on me.  I have nothing bad to say about the grey coat, it's beautiful but they don't have it in xs. The chanel esque jacket imo looks good on pics and when I saw it in person I was disappointed.  The quality is not good and for over $200 I'd rather invest my $ on a rag and bone blazer...which I know will last me forever.  The brown fur vest was I believe $80 or so and the quality is not great either...I tried it on and when I took it off it look like I was rolling around in cat or dog hair  so I passed on that too.  Oh well...I can't justify paying full price for these items due to quality issues...I'll just have to wait when they go on sale then I might have to reconsider




When I first saw the patchwork Chanel-esque jacket I really wanted it too, but also couldn't justify the price! $250 CAD is expensive for Zara, and when I went to LA, I found an even better jacket at Zara Santa Monica. It's also Chanel-esque with awesome chain detailing. It's in transit so I will post a pic when it arrives. Best of all, it was only $99!


----------



## meganfm

I absolutely love their coats.  I got a fabulous red wool winter coat there a couple of years ago, and I always get SO many complements on it.


----------



## purse collector

jellybebe said:


> When I first saw the patchwork Chanel-esque jacket I really wanted it too, but also couldn't justify the price! $250 CAD is expensive for Zara, and when I went to LA, I found an even better jacket at Zara Santa Monica. It's also Chanel-esque with awesome chain detailing. It's in transit so I will post a pic when it arrives. Best of all, it was only $99!



Oooh I would love to see some modeling pics please


----------



## keodi

miu miu1 said:


> I love shoes from zara!
> And I really like the basics they have, like pullovers.
> *I actually think that their quality got better*.


 
I actually think the quality got worse. It's a shame since I love Zara.


----------



## Tutu

Oh, I just love Zara!! Even though the quality is kind of so-so, I think it's way better than H&M or the like. You just have to look for the better quality pieces, check what material they are etc.. But overall, I love Zara! What they need however is a lingerie line... Think about it, wouldn't it be awesome?


----------



## fembot2662

I really love ZARA if I'm not looking to spend a whole lot on a quick outfit- I've definitely had a few pieces fall apart and from now on I'll only be hand washing or dry cleaning the styles I've gotten from there. I wish we had one close by the nearest is almost 4 hours


----------



## dreamdoll

I really love Zara clothing / shoes but some are hit / miss...


----------



## chris7891

I'm sooo excited, another Zara is opening near me very soon


----------



## Speedy_Lover

Hi girls! Hope you don't mind me joining the Zara party.. I love Zara too! Here in Manila, I think we have around 5 Zara stores (5 that I know of/visited).. Here is a bag I bought about 2 months ago.. It's super versatile because you can wear it as a handbag:


----------



## Speedy_Lover

or as a shoulder bag because it has chain straps that you can tuck in the front and back pockets.. (Price is around 5,400 around $110)


----------



## chris7891

^ I love love the bag!!


----------



## suzie_hun

I just bought these sunglasses today woohoo! I really needed a nice new one, because bf or I ruined my Bvlgari sunnies (he or me sat on it or idk how that could happen  ), and I didn't want to spend a lot on a new pair but I wanted something that doesn't look cheap. I think I found it  I also love the hard case, and I can't understand why they didn't give a case like this to my much more expensive glasses.. Anyway, here's a pic!


----------



## BdA

I love Zara! Although I have to admit, the quality could be better sometimes.


----------



## BdA

Krystiana said:


> Here you go


That jacket is so fantastic !


----------



## francyFG

I'm dying to see a modelling pic of the Balmain inspired jacket...


----------



## HOTasFCUK

chris7891 said:


> I'm sooo excited, another Zara is opening near me very soon


 
Where in Toronto? Let me know! I usually go to the one at Yorkdale or Eaton Centre. I really want a sequined blazer for the fall from Zara. My boyfriend just went on a nice shopping spree there too! We both like it.

And have you been visiting the Y&R thread lately, chris7891?


----------



## chris7891

^ Hey sorry I haven't been on much lately. A new location is opening at Fairview.


----------



## chris7891

Sorry for the double post. I picked up this bag today, its a pretty small bag. I think it will be nice to go out with.


----------



## Lec8504

really surprising for me..but I love their pants.  I have a pair of the black jeans and they fit as well as my 7s....I tried on a pair of grey corduroy skinny jeans today..and I love how they fit too..too bad there was a hole in them and they didn't have anymore in my size    But they're sooo cute..and for a trendy piece I would rather pay $30-40 versus the $190 ones by 7FAM.


----------



## nessahhh

Totally fell in love with Zara again. I went through an hour look around today and found an Alexander-Wang-Coco-inspired bag for $59 (mind you it wasn't leather)! I'll upload a picture once my cameras is fixed, but it's certainly an awesome piece, especially since I won't be going out and buying the real thing lol.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

chris7891 said:


> ^ Hey sorry I haven't been on much lately. A new location is opening at Fairview.


 
Really!? Thanks for letting me know! I live about 10 minutes away from there!


----------



## chris7891

bl134w.blu134.mail.live.com/att/GetAttachment.aspx?tnail=0&messageId=296818e2-d4fe-4e02-847f-f526ff05c39d&Aux=54|0|8CC085307703820| 

Picked this up the other day. It was $39 cdn.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Those bags are gorgeous.


----------



## francyFG

new buys anyone???


----------



## nessahhh

as I posted previously, I found an Alexander Wang inspired bag from zara, and I found a pic of it online!


----------



## chrunchy

I just bought this leather blazer .


----------



## jellybebe

Has anyone seen the fur vest featured in the ads with the funnel necked sweater? Just wondering if it closes and whether the quality is decent.


----------



## tillie46

I love Zara, especially for tank tops, and little throw-ons.  Their prices are great!!


----------



## purse collector

Bought 2 awesome blazers from zara yesterday!!!What do you guys think?  I'm unsure of the balmain esque jacket....need convincing


----------



## purse collector

Close up pic of blazers


----------



## nessahhh

^ love the power shoulder one, not too particular on the velvet one thou, but definitely the balmain-like one!

I got this studded purse a while back, but didn't have time to take a picture until now





and two pairs of boots as well





check out more pics on my blog


----------



## armanigirl

^^those boots are sooo cute! i'm so sad there's no zara store where i live


----------



## Meta

Window shopping at ZARA today...





$99





$79.90





$59.90

I left empty-handed


----------



## fashionita

I digg Zara, nice collection, not expensive at all, héhé


----------



## NYM1219

Guccigirlkells said:


> does anyone know of a good store just like Zara in NYC. I love Zara's too but i'd like another option with similar style and qulaity


 

There are many in NYC
750 Lexington Ave, New York, NY&#8206; - (212) 754-1120&#8206;
101 5th Ave, New York, NY&#8206; - (212) 741-0555&#8206;
580 Broadway # 1, New York, NY&#8206; - (212) 343-1725&#8206;
689 5th Ave, New York, NY&#8206; - (212) 371-2555&#8206;
1963 Broadway, New York, NY&#8206; - (212) 362-4272&#8206;
I live in Long Island and there is also one in Roosevelt field Mall in Garden City Long Island


----------



## francyFG

PURSE COLLECTIOR: I love the Balmain inspired blazer on you! Keep it!


----------



## tresjoliex

Wow, the shoes are lovely.


----------



## tresjoliex

And totally yes on the blazers!


----------



## juneping

i love zara...


----------



## purse collector

Loooove Zara!!!  I kept both blazers...I'm rockin the balmain esque jacket even though I'm 34 weeks preggo


----------



## sharbear508

I picked these two up over the last few weeks. The blazer has a satin lapel and strong shoulders, which aren't very obvious in this photo from zara.com. It's my one strong shoulder jacket for the season. The sweater I am so in love with - it's really comfy! So addicted to Zara right now.


----------



## Ania

I love Zara too! Got two dresses and a coat from there today and it all came up to less than 200 squid!


----------



## nillacobain

Not the biggest fan of Zara but I own a few pieces (esp. tops and pencil skirts). 
My faves are these wooden wedges I got on sale last January I think (they are quite comfy but sometimes they just kill my feet).


----------



## Meta

sharbear508 said:


> I picked these two up over the last few weeks. The blazer has a satin lapel and strong shoulders, which aren't very obvious in this photo from zara.com. It's my one strong shoulder jacket for the season. The sweater I am so in love with - it's really comfy! So addicted to Zara right now.



I love the blazer but was never able to find it in store. Would you happen to have the code?


----------



## Luv n bags

I just picked up a Zara motorcycle style jacket from my local consignment store.  It is just like a leather motorcycle jacket, but with cleaner lines.  And it is made of a fabric that doesn't wrinkle.  I wore it today and I thought I looked pretty good. 

It is my first Zara piece and I can see the appeal!


----------



## Meta

YAY!Welcome to the ZARA camp, *tt*!


----------



## Biondina1003

Can you shop online with this store?


----------



## jellybebe

sharbear508 said:


> I picked these two up over the last few weeks. The blazer has a satin lapel and strong shoulders, which aren't very obvious in this photo from zara.com. It's my one strong shoulder jacket for the season. The sweater I am so in love with - it's really comfy! So addicted to Zara right now.
> 
> View attachment 934801
> 
> 
> View attachment 934802
> 
> 
> View attachment 934803



I really like that sweater! Looks cozy.


----------



## juneping

i wish they'll start doing online shopping soon. i went to their website and the stuff at the store are different....some stuff are nicer at the store and some nice stuff i see online but can't find them in the store....sigh....
they should really start doing this online shopping. it will save me a lot of time and energy and i will not be as frustrated...


----------



## unknown

Do you have the SKU for the sweater? It look so cozy! TIA.



sharbear508 said:


> I picked these two up over the last few weeks. The blazer has a satin lapel and strong shoulders, which aren't very obvious in this photo from zara.com. It's my one strong shoulder jacket for the season. The sweater I am so in love with - it's really comfy! So addicted to Zara right now.
> 
> View attachment 934801
> 
> 
> View attachment 934802
> 
> 
> View attachment 934803


----------



## Meta

Online shopping will be made available starting Fall 2010.


----------



## Luv n bags

weN84 said:


> YAY!Welcome to the ZARA camp, *tt*!


 
Thanks, Wen.  I saw this at the consignment shop for $40'ish and it is definitely my style.  Not sure how much it was regularly, but it is cute!


----------



## dreamdoll

This is great!



weN84 said:


> Online shopping will be made available starting Fall 2010.


----------



## iluvmybags

After hearing so much about this store (esp here on tPF), I finally checked out this store yesterday - and boy am I in trouble!!
Money I had set aside for a new bag went into the "clothing" fund!!  It was so hard to resist so many cute things!!

I got two pairs of boots - a knee high leather pair with wrap around straps and buckles (they look brown in the pic but they're more of a taupe-y/grey) and a pair of the studded ankle boots

I bought about 4 dresses - two of them like the one attached (a grey & a pale pink/peach one), a Royal Blue sweater dress and a sleeveless black angora dress with pockets

A Boyfriend Blazer, two loose fitting/tunic tops - I'm wearing one in the pic attached & the same one in a tie-dyed print and the best of the bunch - a new leather jacket!!!

I saw so many things I absolutely LOVED and there's so much more I didn't even see.  I'd love to try some of the coats.  I saw a girl walking around w/a pair of tie-dyed leggings I really wanted, but they were all gone.  And I MUST have one of their long/oversized sweaters!!  I see this becoming my new favorite store!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Nice items, Iluv.  Are the prices like H&M and Forever 21?  I have never been into Zara.


----------



## iluvmybags

tigertrixie said:


> Nice items, Iluv.  Are the prices like H&M and Forever 21?  I have never been into Zara.


the prices were a little bit higher than I was expecting, definitely higher than F21 - along the lines and slightly higher than H&M
for example, the BF Blazer was around $79, which is a little more than a similar style at H&M, where I paid around $50 - but I think the quality of Zara is just a little bit better

the sweater dresses, on the other hand were $39.90 and the sleeveless angora one I got was $79.90, which I don't find too high

the studded boots surprised me -I expected them to be priced much higher, but they were $108 (and yes, they are leather), while the knee-high boots were $139.  The leather jacket was the most expensive at $310 - but they had others for <$200


----------



## Meta

I have successfully converted more folks into the ZARA camp, I see.   

*ilmb*, welcome to the dark side!  The tall boots are so super soft and slouchy! I bet *jun3* would like it.


----------



## juneping

weN84 said:


> Online shopping will be made available starting Fall 2010.



thanks for letting us know.


----------



## TxGlam

weN84 said:


> Online shopping will be made available starting Fall 2010.



It's about time! Thx


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats on all your new purchases! Love the shoes!!



iluvmybags said:


> After hearing so much about this store (esp here on tPF), I finally checked out this store yesterday - and boy am I in trouble!!
> Money I had set aside for a new bag went into the "clothing" fund!! It was so hard to resist so many cute things!!
> 
> I got two pairs of boots - a knee high leather pair with wrap around straps and buckles (they look brown in the pic but they're more of a taupe-y/grey) and a pair of the studded ankle boots
> 
> I bought about 4 dresses - two of them like the one attached (a grey & a pale pink/peach one), a Royal Blue sweater dress and a sleeveless black angora dress with pockets
> 
> A Boyfriend Blazer, two loose fitting/tunic tops - I'm wearing one in the pic attached & the same one in a tie-dyed print and the best of the bunch - a new leather jacket!!!
> 
> I saw so many things I absolutely LOVED and there's so much more I didn't even see. I'd love to try some of the coats. I saw a girl walking around w/a pair of tie-dyed leggings I really wanted, but they were all gone. And I MUST have one of their long/oversized sweaters!! I see this becoming my new favorite store!!


----------



## Cami725

weN84 said:


> Online shopping will be made available starting Fall 2010.



Finally! I love Zara but there's none around me. I only get to shop there when I go to NYC....but now that they have a website...


----------



## Dabyachunv

weN84 said:


> Online shopping will be made available starting Fall 2010.


 

This will be very dangerous...


----------



## Meta

H&M will have online shopping available at the same time, Fall 2010.  So for folks who don't have either one, come Fall 2010 watch your wallet!


----------



## stefeilnately

iluvmybags said:


> After hearing so much about this store (esp here on tPF), I finally checked out this store yesterday - and boy am I in trouble!!
> Money I had set aside for a new bag went into the "clothing" fund!! It was so hard to resist so many cute things!!
> 
> I got two pairs of boots - a knee high leather pair with wrap around straps and buckles (they look brown in the pic but they're more of a taupe-y/grey) and a pair of the studded ankle boots
> 
> I bought about 4 dresses - two of them like the one attached (a grey & a pale pink/peach one), a Royal Blue sweater dress and a sleeveless black angora dress with pockets
> 
> A Boyfriend Blazer, two loose fitting/tunic tops - I'm wearing one in the pic attached & the same one in a tie-dyed print and the best of the bunch - a new leather jacket!!!
> 
> I saw so many things I absolutely LOVED and there's so much more I didn't even see. I'd love to try some of the coats. I saw a girl walking around w/a pair of tie-dyed leggings I really wanted, but they were all gone. And I MUST have one of their long/oversized sweaters!! I see this becoming my new favorite store!!


 

Lovely purchases from Zara!


----------



## indi3r4

woooohoooo we're boots twins JJ!! btw, all this time, I thought their shoe doesn't come with box.. i want one for my boots..


----------



## indi3r4

tt, you should check out the stores.. there's one right by nike up in union square and there's one @ westfield mall!


----------



## Luv n bags

^Really?  I didn't know that.  I never shop downtown because of the parking, congestion, etc.  But now I have reason to go.  Thanks!


----------



## sharbear508

weN84 said:


> I love the blazer but was never able to find it in store. Would you happen to have the code?


 
Sorry, just seeing your post now. Here's the code for you:

7791/749/800

Good luck - it's a gorgeous blazer!


----------



## sharbear508

unknown said:


> Do you have the SKU for the sweater? It look so cozy! TIA.


 
Sorry, only seeing your post now as well. Here's the code for the sweater:

3268/925/809

It's reeeally cozy! Definitely one of my favourite Zara finds ever. Good luck!


----------



## Meta

sharbear508 said:


> Sorry, just seeing your post now. Here's the code for you:
> 
> 7791/749/800
> 
> Good luck - it's a gorgeous blazer!



Thank you!


----------



## tresjoliex

Does Zara have the studded bag?

Do they ship from their store?


----------



## nessahhh

iluvmybags said:


> After hearing so much about this store (esp here on tPF), I finally checked out this store yesterday - and boy am I in trouble!!
> Money I had set aside for a new bag went into the "clothing" fund!!  It was so hard to resist so many cute things!!
> 
> I got two pairs of boots - a knee high leather pair with wrap around straps and buckles (they look brown in the pic but they're more of a taupe-y/grey) and a pair of the studded ankle boots
> 
> I bought about 4 dresses - two of them like the one attached (a grey & a pale pink/peach one), a Royal Blue sweater dress and a sleeveless black angora dress with pockets
> 
> A Boyfriend Blazer, two loose fitting/tunic tops - I'm wearing one in the pic attached & the same one in a tie-dyed print and the best of the bunch - a new leather jacket!!!
> 
> I saw so many things I absolutely LOVED and there's so much more I didn't even see.  I'd love to try some of the coats.  I saw a girl walking around w/a pair of tie-dyed leggings I really wanted, but they were all gone.  And I MUST have one of their long/oversized sweaters!!  I see this becoming my new favorite store!!



Congrats on getting into Zara! They're really great of fashionable staples and cheap leather shoes


----------



## nessahhh

tresjoliex said:


> Does Zara have the studded bag?
> 
> Do they ship from their store?




Zara has two studded bags, the Alexander Wang inspired one and another one with studs and zippers. I have them both, I think I posted some pictures of them on this thread, if not they're on my blog 

They really are great! I love them!


----------



## tresjoliex

^Did they just come out?


----------



## tresjoliex

And how much is it?


----------



## ROMAAMOR

Love Zara, I buy there sweaters, cardigans, jeans, boots, scarves, blouses...uff a lot


----------



## nessahhh

tresjoliex said:


> And how much is it?



They've been out from a few months now, and the Wang one is $54ish while the other one it $80ish i think, not too sure since I got them a while back. Good luck on finding them!


----------



## francyFG

YAY! I just got mine Christmas Edition swarovski sandals!!! I love them!


----------



## Meta

^ Post a pic! 

Which btw, markdowns have begun in ZARA.


----------



## nordia5

I was just in Zara the other day, and since it's about 45 minutes away I am SOOO regretting not getting more stuff! I only got a shirt when I was there, but there was this chunky vest/sweater thing that was sooo pretty. I'm thinking about making another trip in the very near future!


----------



## tresjoliex

Oohhhh, post pics! I don't have a zara here and I love to see what you all get!


----------



## exquisite09

i saw a jacket i really liked and can't find it anywhere now! does the following sound familiar to anyone?

grey-ish tweed material
short (hits just below the waist)
cocoon style
3/4 length sleeves with longer black sweater sleeves sticking out and attached

any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sharbear508

^ Do you mean this one? If so, I believe it was part of the September collection and they may not be replenishing anymore. Plus, in the stores near me, this style sold out really quickly whenever it was restocked.


----------



## tresjoliex

^Wow thats really cute.

Is the one in Chicago open yet?


----------



## ozmodiar

Two in Chicago have opened. One on Michigan Ave and one in the new Block 37 building in the Loop.


----------



## imlvholic

Zara have a lot of cute, unique stuff & very affordable. I can't wait for there Spring/Summer 2010 collections, I always find a lot of really adorable dresses & tops during this season. 

They have the best looking coats & jackets for the fall & winter w/c I don't really need anymore, but I bought most of my winter coats from them. Love there BUBBLE Jackets, so warm & comfortable.


----------



## nessahhh

just got this leather jacket from zara...


----------



## exquisite09

sharbear508 said:


> ^ Do you mean this one? If so, I believe it was part of the September collection and they may not be replenishing anymore. Plus, in the stores near me, this style sold out really quickly whenever it was restocked.
> 
> View attachment 967321



Yes that's it!! Thank you for the picture. Awww, that's unfortunate. Hopefully I can find it somewhere .


----------



## Creammia

Looks good....u mind sharing more pics (maybe modelling pics)



nessahhh said:


> just got this leather jacket from zara...


----------



## Creammia

OOoohhhhh I wanna to see...pls share a pic



francyFG said:


> YAY! I just got mine Christmas Edition swarovski sandals!!! I love them!


----------



## suzie_hun

I bought a new winter coat last week, it's really nice, not so warm though. I just hope it won't fall apart next year, because, well, zara quality is getting worse and worse. 

I fell in love with a flat thigh-high boot too from the trf collection, but unfortunately it's sold out in my size and, since sale starts on 27th, I don't believe they ordered more of it. I asked the SAs about it but they are never able to tell what's coming to the store, which I really don't understand, because the stores order the goods theirselves, so they should know what's coming with the next shipment.


----------



## annemerrick

I just went to the Zara in Cancun and had a blast!!!  We have a Zara in Dallas, but I never go because it is at the mall, and I don't shop at the mall.  I will post pics tomorrow of my Cancun goodies!!  I got the cutest pair of shoes!


----------



## indi3r4

the winter sale is on!


----------



## alleriaa

indi3r4 said:


> the winter sale is on!


Aaah! Can´t wait until monday!!


----------



## annemerrick

Here are my goodies from Mexico....


----------



## Meta

No one picked up anything from the sales? I wished I'm back in Stateside as the sale here and the pick is   Boo!


----------



## Meta

:bump:


----------



## sparkle7

Although I love many of there things and use to shop there  often, I find that the quality is not the best. I have sweaters and shirts that I am only able to wear for 1-2 seasons because they rip or start to fray. I have a new sweater that I love ,wore once and now it looks old. I have not purchased anything there in almost a year so maybe quality is better


----------



## CoutureAddicted

I wish we had Zara here in Australia - I obsess over it whenever I go overseas!


----------



## pandanoir

does anyone's zara have the half tint sunglasses? i need them and mine doesnt have them!


----------



## prisma

I regret waiting for the sales, the leather jacket I was eyeing was sold out in all branches...grrrr....and I went on the first day of sales.

Anyways, bought a cute down jacket, hope it maintains its shape.


----------



## Samia

Picked up two sweaters from Zara and loving them.


----------



## mellecyn

I just bought a classic fitted (pencil) grey dress, very 60´s Hitchcock or "Mad Men".
On sale : from 63$ down to 24$ !!! The last one...

Cool being a xs here, whereas in France that size is always gone first lol. No such luck with shoes, I have the most common size...


----------



## Meta

I wanna see the grey dress! Pics pls?


----------



## heartfelt

i got a leather skirt for $20 and a lovely grey/blue knit sweater with pyramid studs for $20. im waiting for them to mark down the shoes a bit more so i can pick up a new pair of boots! i love zara sales!


----------



## Meta

:useless:


----------



## Samia

^ I agree! So here is mine (not a great pic and excuse the dirty mirror!), here is one of my Zara sweaters


----------



## Meta

:bump: Anyone picked up anything from the new collection?


----------



## fluffly

I do  like Zara!!  I have to travel a few hours to get there but so worth it.


----------



## Samia

Didn't pick anything from the new collection yet but loved a lot of things, will be going this weekend to pick some stuff.


----------



## airborne

I LOVE ZARA!!!!!


----------



## chanelbaby

Been buying lots of cute baby clothes in there too lately


----------



## shanafy

I ventured into zaras for the first time today...
Most of the outwear is 49.00
I was a little suspicious so much of it is left for such a low price...
They had many items for 14.99
I picked up a cute top
and a long plaid brown check dress...


----------



## sharbear508

I've been picking up quite a few items lately. During the sale I got the cape seen on Garance Dore in this pic by The Sartorialist for CDN$40:




Also got this little jacket (pictured on someone else - photo from lookbook.nu) for CDN$30:




Now I'm raiding the new collection!


----------



## airborne

Luv your outfits!!!!!!!!


sharbear508 said:


> i've been picking up quite a few items lately. During the sale i got the cape seen on garance dore in this pic by the sartorialist for cdn$40:
> 
> View attachment 1015614
> 
> 
> also got this little jacket (pictured on someone else - photo from lookbook.nu) for cdn$30:
> 
> View attachment 1015613
> 
> 
> now i'm raiding the new collection!


----------



## francyFG

*They have to set up the internet sales... *


----------



## Meta

ZARA.com will have online shopping come Fall for those in the European countries but not just yet for us in the US.


----------



## purse collector

Has anyone seen this trench?  I'm in love


----------



## ochie

wow! I love the trench too!


----------



## dreamdoll

^ Love it too!!


----------



## sharbear508

^^ I've seen the trench. The colour isn't for me, so I picked up the shorter version in black instead and spruced it up with my own leather belt. Love the strong shoulders!


----------



## smooches2608

purse collector said:


> Has anyone seen this trench?  I'm in love



they have it at south coast plaza..


----------



## Lovedior

i love zara they always have great clothes and great jackets.

i was a bit surprise though zara in south coast is quite small compare to zara stores in europe .


----------



## camellia13

purse collector said:


> Has anyone seen this trench?  I'm in love


I love Zara, saw this trench the other day, now i am going to try it on it looks great


----------



## ochie

did anybody buy the trench coat? hoe much is it?thanks


----------



## pursedoll

I love that trench.


----------



## boelieke

The trenchcoat is 70 euro's, so not expensive at all.


----------



## ochie

does anybody know the style no of the trench coat..thanks


----------



## ochie

I went at SCP yesterday but they don't have the trench coat, I even asked the SA and they don't know what trench coat I am talking about..ladies pls help me find them or the style no.. thanks in advance


----------



## francyFG

weN84 said:


> ZARA.com will have online shopping come Fall for those in the European countries but not just yet for us in the US.


 
This is the best news that I've heard in months!!! LOL. And this is totally unexpected, Europe is usually the last to have online shopping.


----------



## michelle4444

I LOVE Zara. I live in Utah though, and have only visited this store once in NY. I wish they had online shopping! I wish H&M had online shopping too


----------



## shanafy

Everything I seem to buy from zara always ends up being damaged in someway.


----------



## shibooms

I do, do! I love Zara! actually I'm obsessed! I go there almost everyday I am truly, madly deeply in love with zara! make sure you go there during their annual sale! oh boy...you will definitely get in trouble!


----------



## missjoisu

i  zara soooo much! i'm a huge fan of their tops and dresses! a lot of selection and the designs are really good.

 if only i have enough money to buy everything...


----------



## hanako283

francyFG said:


> This is the best news that I've heard in months!!! LOL. And this is totally unexpected, Europe is usually the last to have online shopping.


but zara is european so it makes sense! hopefully this means they'll offer online shopping to the rest of the world soon... if not... at least we have proper pics of the items??

zara is my most favourite store! the biggest one here in montreal closed for renovations though, i have no idea when it's gonna open back up! i cry everytime i pass by it and can't step in!

their new collection is soooooo pretty, with all the trendy soft pinks, nudes, light greys... i want everything.


----------



## sharbear508

purse collector said:


> Has anyone seen this trench? I'm in love


 
I picked up this trench in a light grey yesterday - so excited about the colour! 

I also bought the shorter version in black before...not sure if I should keep that one or not now.


----------



## francyFG

I recently got the plaid shirt that Olivia Palermo also has. It's my very first plaid shirt and I love it!


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Like it, but the quality is bad.


----------



## Tutu

I got the trench coat with puff shoulders in tan today - and I love it!


----------



## P.Y.T.

I just recently started shopping back at ZARA! I had to go on hiatus because I was
buying something every week! Plus, it didn't help that I had a $500.00 gift card too.

So I went into zara yesterday but didn't see much IMO. But I did find 2 pair of really
cute leggings! I wear them with my hunter/jimmy choo rain boots that I luv.


----------



## ochie

I also finally got the trench coat too! I love it! , and I also got to pants, love love them and also flat white sandals..


----------



## sonya

That trench is great!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I love Zara especially during their sales!!!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Oh I love Zara!


----------



## Meta

I finally went into ZARA after not stepping into the store since last year. Resistin' temptation! 

I saw the puffed shoulder trench but didn't see it in grey. I am now lemming for 3 trenches! I officially have Spring trench fever!


----------



## noproblemo

Well, love Zara.................what I have seen on their website and on people anyway. The nearest Zara is more than a hour away. Do you gals know whether Zara store takes phone orders ? And what kind of size chart does Zara have? I usually wear 4 from Banana Republic and JCrew. Thanks a million.


----------



## indi3r4

^i don't think they take phone orders.. 

how much is that trench coat? the more i see it the more i want it! ush: i need to check out my stores tomorrow..


----------



## Haylee

Hi all,

I'm new at this thread.
I've always been a big fan of Zara.

I know this blazer is from last season, but if any of you who own it, I would appreciate if you can forward the serial number of it.

TIA


----------



## Haylee

http://www.polyvore.com/olivia_palermo_style_fashion_blazer/thing?id=12795374


----------



## nordia5

Has anyone been to Zara in NYC lately? I'm going on Tuesday and I'm really interested in buying that puff sleeve tan trench!


----------



## Meta

indi3r4 said:


> how much is that trench coat? the more i see it the more i want it! ush: i need to check out my stores tomorrow..



*indi*, that puffed sleeve trench is $89.90.


----------



## indi3r4

i am so in trouble! thanks wen!


----------



## airborne

I LUV LUV ZARA!! thought i would share SOME of my shoes/sandal purchases from Zara...I look for a Zara every place i visit...
...will show my clothing purchases too later...
enjoy...


----------



## krazy4bags

Love these two pairs! It's hard to find blue shoes but that blue is gorgeous!! and I'm a sucka for flats! I have flats in almost every color. Nice haul!! 


airborne said:


> I LUV LUV ZARA!! thought i would share SOME of my shoes/sandal purchases from Zara...I look for a Zara every place i visit...
> ...will show my clothing purchases too later...
> enjoy...


----------



## airborne

thank you so much


----------



## sharbear508

Haylee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new at this thread.
> I've always been a big fan of Zara.
> 
> I know this blazer is from last season, but if any of you who own it, I would appreciate if you can forward the serial number of it.
> 
> TIA


 
I don't have the style number, but Zara re-released that blazer in army green for Spring.


----------



## sharbear508

weN84 said:


> I finally went into ZARA after not stepping into the store since last year. Resistin' temptation!
> 
> I saw the puffed shoulder trench but didn't see it in grey. I am now lemming for 3 trenches! I officially have Spring trench fever!


 
I have Spring trench fever too! 

I ended up buying this collarless trench from the Zara Studio line as well. I'm debating whether I should keep the collarless trench _and_ the puff shoulder trench. 




Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Meta

sharbear508 said:


> I have Spring trench fever too!
> 
> I ended up buying this collarless trench from the Zara Studio line as well. I'm debating whether I should keep the collarless trench _and_ the puff shoulder trench.
> 
> View attachment 1044053
> 
> 
> Decisions, decisions...



Ha! 

I didn't realize that this is a collarless trench! It looks like a dress to me. I like it but I don't know how I feel bout the shoulder. I feel the puffed trench is at least bit more wearable and timeless? :wondering That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## nadia3506

Hey everyone!

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I would really like to get my hands on the puffed sleeve trench but have no access to a store (I live in Australia where there are sadly no Zaras). Would anyone be willing to help me out? I would of course pay for postage and for your trouble.

Thanks so much!


----------



## sharbear508

weN84 said:


> Ha!
> 
> I didn't realize that this is a collarless trench! It looks like a dress to me. I like it but I don't know how I feel bout the shoulder. I feel the puffed trench is at least bit more wearable and timeless? :wondering That's just my 2 cents.


 
Thanks for your opinion! The debate is between a timeless, classic trench and a more unique trench. It was a really tough decision, but I ended up returning the puffed shoulder trench and keeping the collarless trench. I'll probably regret it...LOL...


----------



## Meta

^ Or, you might just end up lovin' your decision. 

p/s: I checked your blog and I  I added it to my links.


----------



## sharbear508

I hope you're right *weN84*! I'm such a fickle person sometimes... 

Thanks for stopping by my blog and for the kind words. Glad you liked it!


----------



## Antonia

*I tried on the puffed sleeve trench yesterday but didn't like it on me as much as the regular trench so I opted for that one instead.  It looks very much like a Burberry trench with black buttons that have 'zara basic' engraved on them.  Maybe some of you have seen this one and know which one I'm talking about.  Anyway, I will try to post pics sometime. Zara has the best jackets....I saw some great shoes too.  One pair of cream snakeskin wrap sandals that were TDF!  *


----------



## lyuen82

i just brought the puffed sleeve trench coat.  i ADORE! i wanted the tan one but i only saw the light grey one.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

i really like Zara, especially their shoes, i find it often hard though to find a good fit, a lot of their clothes looks really pretty and really good, but when i put it on my body it looses that prettyness..its just one of the labels that for me personally looks better hanging, or a slim body, i have a lot of curves and zara just doesnt fit me properly i still buy occasional linen pants, shirts and SHOES though 
Yesterday i bought electric BLUE shoes and i LOVE THEM


----------



## BdA

^^Sounds good!! Do you have pics of the shoes ?


----------



## Elaine87

Oohh... i LOVE go shopping at Zara!!!i just did yesterday *haha*
If you go there, you can ALWAYS find something to buy 

I bought so many things, so ill post pics as soon as i found out how


----------



## kab77

Another zara lover checking in! 
I love their clothes and shoes. Their stuff have this european chic feel and yet affordable. Super love!
I also love their sister brand, Massimo Dutti. A bit more pricey, but the material is slightly better.


----------



## jigga85

I super love zara! the clothes are unique and very european  I always find random tops that I love wearing


----------



## xmyheart

purse collector said:


> Has anyone seen this trench?  I'm in love


 
i dooo wannttttt 
i love shoulder pufffffffs!


----------



## ladyred

I just got these zara shoes (finally) off ebay
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_im_6_Q0yZiQ/SnB13bqQzXI/AAAAAAAAB_I/RuplXo6IpKI/s400/blake-lively[1].jpg

I really love zara, but i hate there sizing. I have things in a small-large that all fit the exact same, and i've tried items on in a large that are similar to items i own in a small, and yet they don't fit... crazy.


----------



## chickenruns

Haylee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new at this thread.
> I've always been a big fan of Zara.
> 
> I know this blazer is from last season, but if any of you who own it, I would appreciate if you can forward the serial number of it.
> 
> TIA



In case if you haven't got the SN of the jacket
it's 07498366800038


----------



## AlectoAmorae

I admire Zara, but mostly from a-far.  I did purchase a paisley frock and a gray belt from there recently but I didn't really find much more that I liked.  It was almost _too_ trendy.  Maybe I need to visit a larger store for a wider selection before I make my final decision...


----------



## Meta

:bump:


----------



## Jaded81

Me!


----------



## siworae

i love Zara... i always find a few things that i like whenever i shop there.  i wish they would open a store in my area, though... the closest locations are in the Chicago area.


----------



## Quarks

Not sure if anyone mentioned Massimo Dutti. I love their clothings. Well, I'm a guy. Their clothing are slightly more expensive than Zara and some even, on par with Zara's prices. Massimo Dutti & Zara are under the same Inditex Group.

The ladies lines always gets me drooling. Class of the style of Ralph Lauren but of more reasonable pricing.


----------



## borbanaicha

purse collector said:


> Has anyone seen this trench?  I'm in love



I tried on this trench coat today and I love it!! However, is it too trendy? Should I just get a plain classic trench or this one? I have my eyes on this one and another one. I need to make a decision quick! Thanks!!


----------



## natasha21

i love this trench!! the sholders are TDF and material looks so rich and comfy


----------



## ArianaNomNom

Could someone tell me the price of the puffed shoulder trench from zara?  Closest one is like a 4 hour drive so I dont want to drive up there and find out it's super expensive =/


----------



## canada's

^^^
i think it's $89 USD.


----------



## elisaj

i love zara!!!


----------



## lily25

I have 2 new dresses and a shirt, but I'm too lazy to take pictures lol! 
I was browsing the TRF dept of Zara with the "younger" clothes and there were some very cute retro short shorts! I love these, I must go back and buy a pair!


----------



## Samia

Got a new denim shirt. the last pic in the look book here:
http://www.zara.com/#/en_GB/woman/lookbook/


----------



## prettysunny

i absolutely love zara. they almost always have great wearable styles.


----------



## lilgirlhj

Aghh I  Zara too!!!  The closest location is wayy too far for me though.  The pricing is a little high for me but if it were closer I'd window shop like crazy and save up for one great piece per month.


----------



## spylove22

I went zara shopping today, 3 shirts and a tee!


----------



## xmyheart

Went to the mall with my bf and his mom a few days ago and bf's mom bought me a pair of high waist shorts and that puff shoulder trench


----------



## Lab3l_L0l@

I Absolutely love Zara!!!!

I have 2 Blazers from their Store in Vegas at Fashion Show Mall when i went on vacation.


----------



## mimi14

Is Zara's sizing in the US different? Because in the UK they're super small and lean, but on some of the fashion blogs [like SaksintheCity] they seem to have bigger sizes. 

I know that Gap in the US runs bigger than Gap in the UK. So I just wondered. Zara has some great clothes and it's kind of like a cheaper version of Jigsaw.


----------



## olialm1

I used to not like Zara and thought their stuff was comparable to Forever 21, but then I went in there a few weeks ago and spent an hour looking through everything and dropped a hefty amount of money there. I found this top a few days ago ($40!) and wore it today:


----------



## Meta

Just bought a white pleated front sleeveless dress from the Basic line.  Reasonable price and flattering cut.


----------



## anniepersian

I Love zara sooooooooo much! one of my fave purchases has to be these shoes!
















Bought them december and still havent worn them yet!


----------



## sheanabelle

^cute shoes!


----------



## sheanabelle

i just popped in to zara the other day & got some great tops & a romper. Reasonable prices too!


----------



## francyFG

I went to Zara today but nothing really catched my eyes.


----------



## ladyash

I bought a zara dress at a second hand store here for $5 didnt know there was a store in toronto but I think I will need to go shopping there more often I love this skirt!


----------



## may3545

I really like Zara. Whenever I'm in SF, I try to stop by the Westfield mall and see what's new. There is always a new top or skirt I have to get.


----------



## LovesYSL

I adore Zara! I have a great pair of black patent thong sandals that I've worn almost every day the past 2 summers and they're in amazing condition- never thought I'd take a pair of shoes from a high street store into a 3rd summer! I get tons of compliments on them. I recently bought another pair of black thong sandals that have seven buckles and zip up the back and I love love love! I always have a trench from Zara- they're classic and hold up well.


----------



## intheevent

I have those wedges too pursecollector I LOVE!


----------



## nanna_meisje

Sorry, but I don't like Zara at all. I have to admit that I own one evening clutch of them because by the time I saw and bought it, it was "that one" thing I had been looking for a few months, but I'd never consider buying clothing there. For me, Zara is the place where lots of people buy their clothes who actually can't afford the "real" designer thing but want to make others think it is (please don't take this as a offence, I don't judge anyone). When you walk into a Zara store, you are made to believe that you really are in a designer store, as it is the way how they present themselves with  the modern and exclusive design of interior. So, in my opinion, Zara is just like a H&M but with better marketing of things.


----------



## wulie

Anniepersian - LOVE those shoes, get out and give them some wear!

I have a love/hate thing going on with Zara - I think generally the accessories are better quality than the clothes & the sizing is very hit & miss. Zara woman range better cut than Zara basics, where I always go up one or two sizes - I'm just not a slim spanish senorita, sigh, never will be either...  There's one near wear I work & it's a nice diversion. I've had a few really good items, but more often than not I don't buy anything... and I try and avoid the Bullring branch on weekends as more clothes end up on the floor than on the hangers!!!


----------



## anniepersian

^hey thanks! I do need to find somewhere to wear those babies! lol

@nanna-I must admit I was a little offended by what you said. I for one do not buy my clothes from zara so that people think im wearing the "real thing" whatever that is. No im not rich in the least-but if I was you can be sure I wouldnt just wear designer.

That is very boring, and to be honest I see alot of boring crap from so called designers from time to time that is not worth the money. 

I have dior, fendi and gucci apparel. And although I like them-I dont see how they are superior to zara or topshop in regards to design and quality.

With each clothing brand whether it be designer or high street, you see alot of good and bad.


----------



## chris7891

I haven't been to Zara in awhile, last time I went into the store it was such a mess and everything was on sale. I did not have the patience to look around or through everything. Maybe I should have.


----------



## pink angel

Love Zara and nope, I don't buy from them just so that I can mislead others into believing I have a designer piece. Never had sucha thought in the first place.

I'm not even in the least aware Zara makes "copies"?


----------



## chris7891

^ I agree. I think they have awesome jackets,shoes, and bags. If i'm in any store and see something I love or that is my style I buy it.


----------



## slky

pink angel said:


> Love Zara and nope, I don't buy from them just so that I can mislead others into believing I have a designer piece. Never had sucha thought in the first place.
> 
> I'm not even in the least aware Zara makes "copies"?



I don't think people buy from Zara to imitate wearing designer goods, but Zara does copy a lot from higher end brands (as does most of the high street to be fair). This season alone, I saw Burberry inspired trenches, Balmain inspired tees, even badly replicated McQueen reptile prints and a lame rendition of the Miu Miu cat print to name a few. I only buy more basic plain stuff (t-shirts, tanks) from them but stay away from everything else that's too trend driven. I've seen the aforementioned looks on so many people now, the last thing I'd want is to look like everyone else - but I guess that's the issue I have with most lower-end high street brands.


----------



## intheevent

I absolutely love ZARA, great way to particpate in trends without having to invest a great deal.


----------



## sasha671

nanna_meisje said:


> Sorry, but I don't like Zara at all. I have to admit that I own one evening clutch of them because by the time I saw and bought it, it was "that one" thing I had been looking for a few months, but I'd never consider buying clothing there. For me, Zara is the place where lots of people buy their clothes who actually can't afford the "real" designer thing but want to make others think it is (please don't take this as a offence, I don't judge anyone). When you walk into a Zara store, you are made to believe that you really are in a designer store, as it is the way how they present themselves with  the modern and exclusive design of interior. So, in my opinion, Zara is just like a H&M but with better marketing of things.


I love Zara and I can afford and actually do buy plenty of HE designer stuff incl Chanel, Balenciaga and like. But sorry I would never buy a Balmain ripped T shirt for $2k. Not even if I had 100 million $ in the bank. $20 Zara inspired version is just fine with me. Everybody does inspired by stuff, incl HE designers themselves. I live in NYC and shop mostly at Lex ave store. I see celebs (incl very well known stylists, yes, that 1 with TV show) there all the time. They can afford HE stuff plus they get freebies. So i guess they must like Zara clothes. Because they actually pay there.


----------



## afsweet

for the first time ever, i visited zara this summer while i was in spain and bulgaria. the first zara i went to, i was extremely disappointed- the clothing looked more for teenagers than for adults and the store was in shambles. then i visited another zara in spain and picked up a cute blazer but was still disappointed. mango ended up being better than the zaras i visited in spain. then in bulgaria i visited a zara and spotted tons of cute stuff- mostly coats. if i could pack them in my luggage, i would have bought 10 of the winter coats. they were cute, classic, and so inexpensive!


----------



## pink angel

sasha671 said:


> I love Zara and I can afford and actually do buy plenty of HE designer stuff incl Chanel, Balenciaga and like. But sorry I would never buy a Balmain ripped T shirt for $2k. Not even if I had 100 million $ in the bank. $20 Zara inspired version is just fine with me. Everybody does inspired by stuff, incl HE designers themselves. I live in NYC and shop mostly at Lex ave store. I see celebs (incl very well known stylists, yes, that 1 with TV show) there all the time. They can afford HE stuff plus they get freebies. So i guess they must like Zara clothes. Because they actually pay there.



I agree everybody does inspired stuff. They are like everywhere, not just Zara. If this season, animal prints are in..you'd see them all around. If rompers are the rage, you'd see rompers everywhere. 

I am personally fine with inspired stuff but not exact copies. If I do know a particular item is an exact copy, I steer clear.


----------



## natasha21

Bought the nicest white flats .. all leather.. so comfortable i was definitely impressed considering I usually have to spend more then $100 on my shoes for good quality leather (these were $70)


----------



## purse-nality

anyone w/ the beige version of the super-fab puffed shoulders trench coat? pls pls post mod pics! i can't find the camel!


----------



## orinoco

sasha671 said:


> I love Zara and I can afford and actually do buy plenty of HE designer stuff incl Chanel, Balenciaga and like. But sorry I would never buy a Balmain ripped T shirt for $2k. Not even if I had 100 million $ in the bank. $20 Zara inspired version is just fine with me. Everybody does inspired by stuff, incl HE designers themselves. I live in NYC and shop mostly at Lex ave store. I see celebs (incl very well known stylists, yes, that 1 with TV show) there all the time. They can afford HE stuff plus they get freebies. So i guess they must like Zara clothes. Because they actually pay there.



well said!


----------



## purse collector

Got these yesterday...I love zara


----------



## lily25

nanna_meisje said:


> For me, Zara is the place where lots of people buy their clothes who actually can't afford the "real" designer thing but want to make others think it is (please don't take this as a offence, I don't judge anyone).



Well I wear Zara with Hermès all the time and the result is pretty good... I never tried to convince anyone that I'm a brand whore, and pass Zara as Chanel.

 Zara has a fairly good quality (not always I admit), and what is wrong with affordable fashion anyway?

 I used to buy* only* Jil Sander, Helmut Lang, Costume National, Comme des Garçons and Miu Miu. Then I lost 25 lbs, nothing would fit and I had to give away all my exp clothes. I'm not falling in that trap ever again. 

I keep my money for exp bags and shoes where size doesn't matter...


----------



## dpgyrl026

I love Zara, especially for their blazers. I get compliments all the time when I'm wearing one of their blazers.

I also love their basis...t's, tanks, boyfriend sweaters etc.  They are perfect for the casual chic kind of girl, and those who feel like flirting with trend every now and then.


----------



## shesnochill

I absolutely LOVE Zara. They're one of my favorite stores!

Their shoes are killer.


----------



## eggpudding

lily25 said:


> Well I wear Zara with Hermès all the time and the result is pretty good... I never tried to convince anyone that I'm a brand whore, and pass Zara as Chanel.
> 
> Zara has a fairly good quality (not always I admit), and what is wrong with affordable fashion anyway?
> 
> I used to buy* only* Jil Sander, Helmut Lang, Costume National, Comme des Garçons and Miu Miu. Then I lost 25 lbs, nothing would fit and I had to give away all my exp clothes. I'm not falling in that trap ever again.
> 
> I keep my money for exp bags and shoes where size doesn't matter...



Exactly.. my Zara looks pretty good with my Chanels.  I love the place.


----------



## DamierAddict

i love zara! im a 22 year old grad student and have noticed that a good 50% of my closet is clothing from zara, h&m & f21


----------



## Krysta

Love Zara!! It's a great store for getting pieces to make your wardrobe more versatile, their pieces really compliment the designer or contemporary designer pieces I own.
I *really* love Traffuluc sunfrocks, they have so many cute ones.
My only complaint is the sizing, I wish they had smaller sizes, it sucks when I see a item I love and it only comes in M or L.


----------



## Lola

I love Zara especially for blazers, trench coats, and pants.  

I am not a fan of their winter coats though.  The wool does not wear over time as well because I think they use a cheaper material.  It gets old looking way faster than wool coats from for example J Crew.  

I like their T-shirts and some of their dresses.  Sometimes their blouses are too billowy or matronly for my taste.  Also their florals can tend to look a bit matronly or crunchy granola hippie instead of modern boho.

I think their sweaters, especially the wool or cashmere blends are not that great quality.  I'd rather spend the money on something that lasts longer or feels nicer on the skin.  

I know I put a bunch of negatives but overally I really do like Zara.  Their pricing is far more competitive than Top Shop and their design seems more chic than H&M.

I visited their 50% sale yesterday and picked a fantastically tailored blazer for $39.  No one would see that blazer and think it only costs that little.  It was  a great bargain.


----------



## dee143

I looooove ZARA. Makes me want to go there right now.


----------



## Lab3l_L0l@

Zara is amazing i just love them. their Blazers especially!!!


----------



## maryg1

I really like Zara, better than H&M. I admit I can spend hours there, I usually look at their clothes twice - first is just a glance to see what I might like, second one I decide what might be suitable for me. I read a lot the care labels, but I see that most high end designer use cheap material for their clothes, but cost 3 times Zara ones. So at the end I don't feel guilty if one of my clothes sits unused in the wardrobe, because I didn't spend an arm and a leg on it.


----------



## francyFG

European gals: online shopping is coming on Sept. 2nd!!!!!!!!!! CAN'T WAIT


----------



## francyFG

lily25 said:


> Well I wear Zara with Hermès all the time and the result is pretty good... I never tried to convince anyone that I'm a brand whore, and pass Zara as Chanel.
> 
> Zara has a fairly good quality (not always I admit), and what is wrong with affordable fashion anyway?
> 
> I used to buy* only* Jil Sander, Helmut Lang, Costume National, Comme des Garçons and Miu Miu. Then I lost 25 lbs, nothing would fit and I had to give away all my exp clothes. I'm not falling in that trap ever again.
> 
> I keep my money for exp bags and shoes where size doesn't matter...


 
I soooo agree!


----------



## kgirl<3

nanna_meisje said:


> Sorry, but I don't like Zara at all. I have to admit that I own one evening clutch of them because by the time I saw and bought it, it was "that one" thing I had been looking for a few months, but I'd never consider buying clothing there. For me, Zara is the place where lots of people buy their clothes who actually can't afford the "real" designer thing but want to make others think it is (please don't take this as a offence, I don't judge anyone). When you walk into a Zara store, you are made to believe that you really are in a designer store, as it is the way how they present themselves with  the modern and exclusive design of interior. So, in my opinion, Zara is just like a H&M but with better marketing of things.



Really? I love mixing Zara/H&M/F21 with my designer pieces. It's so much more fun to mix & match and way more exciting to keep people guessing.


----------



## chris7891

I am loving everything Fall.I want to buy the entire collection! I recently bought this amazing jacket. I will try to post pics when I can.


----------



## cindy05

I love Zara's but too bad they dont carry larger sizes.


----------



## francyFG

Just got my 1st purchase from Zara.com! Unfortunaly I've to return it as it's too small. So pleased with their customer service!!!


----------



## BooYah

francyFG said:


> Just got my 1st purchase from Zara.com! Unfortunaly I've to return it as it's too small. So pleased with their customer service!!!



what did you get?
i'm so bummed Zara online shopping is not up and running yet


----------



## demicouture

ordered twice online and both times were perfect! fast and so convenient!!


----------



## BooYah

they should really fix up Zara.com for US 

care to share, *demicouture*?


----------



## pekie

First time on this thread! absolutely love zara.. went a bit mad on the online store..

so here is what i bought..

Love this gorgeus cardigan.. the fur is so soft but im not sure as i feel it is slightly big but medium is the only size. still mulling over whether to return it.

Just a plain black skirt but i like the length and its floaty so can wear it for work or dress it up for going out.

i think i am going to return the long dress.. its nice but with winter coming i rather buy more jumpers, i love their cable knit ones.

Finally i am waiting for the leather like skirt to arrive.. i ordered after the other items.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1206573&stc=1&d=1284736942


----------



## sharbear508

^ Great purchases!!

I'm dying for Canada to be included in online shopping.


----------



## Luluguinnessgal

I love Zara as well, and have quite a few Zara pieces. My last purchase there was a wonderful see-through tunic, that I have been using quite a lot.


----------



## lily25

I just got this skirt in black, very comfy and fantastic fit. http://static.zara.net/photos//2010.../1292222800_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1284024332859


----------



## paris123

is it just me or zara online shopping for us is not really working?

I don't know how to choose size and add items to shopping bag, can't find the button.


----------



## explosions

Zara online shopping is not available in the US. Only in Europe.


----------



## LarissaHK

Yesterday I tried on this Zara dress but I think it doesn't fit me good especially the upper part but generally I love the design of this dress. What do you think ladies?




....


----------



## I Love RICE

That is a nice dress Larissa but I agree with you, the top part doesn't look right.


----------



## lily25

Personally I like it Larissa, but if you feel it is not the perfect fit, then it is better to let it go.


----------



## LarissaHK

Thank you *lily* and *I love rice* for your opinion.... I think I will let it go.


----------



## sasha671

LarissaHK! You and I sure like the same things. LOL I tried on Zara dress couple of weeks ago. I always email dressing room pic to my BFF right there on the spot to get a Yay/Nay and her reply to this 1 was: when is the wedding and does she have to be a bridesmaid. LOL I passed on the dress. here it is on moi


----------



## sasha671

LarissaHK! Just wanted to add: you have perfect body, I think the dress is just too big on you. You are tiny, Thats XS, right? maybe take it in in the waist and shorten it?


----------



## francyFG

BooYah said:


> what did you get?
> i'm so bummed Zara online shopping is not up and running yet


 

I got a striped top, it was really cute and perfect for fall. Unfortunately is no longer on their website  so I guess I'll never be able to get a bigger size... Too bad!


----------



## LarissaHK

sasha671 said:


> LarissaHK! You and I sure like the same things. LOL I tried on Zara dress couple of weeks ago. I always email dressing room pic to my BFF right there on the spot to get a Yay/Nay and her reply to this 1 was: when is the wedding and does she have to be a bridesmaid. LOL I passed on the dress. here it is on moi


 ha ha *Sasha* looks like we can go shopping together...and we will probably "attact" the same things in shops. I think this Zara dress looks much better on you than on me, the top part fits you perfectly. I really like it on you, why you didn't buy it?


----------



## LarissaHK

sasha671 said:


> LarissaHK! Just wanted to add: you have perfect body, I think the dress is just too big on you. You are tiny, Thats XS, right? maybe take it in in the waist and shorten it?


 Thank you *Sasha*,yes I'm very skinny and I have small breast so even XS was little too big for me. I will let it go, maybe I can find sth better, also I dodn't have many idea what I can wear with that dress.


----------



## sasha671

Thank You Larissa! When You are in NYC def lets meet! we'll have fun shopping. Larissa is Russian name but i am assuming you are Chinese? And I like the style of the dress but white just seems too City Hall wedding to me. it also comes in black but i just cant buy any more black dresses unless its Wowwowwow. and this 1 is not


----------



## LarissaHK

sasha671 said:


> Thank You Larissa! When You are in NYC def lets meet! we'll have fun shopping. Larissa is Russian name but i am assuming you are Chinese? And I like the style of the dress but white just seems too City Hall wedding to me. it also comes in black but i just cant buy any more black dresses unless its Wowwowwow. and this 1 is not


 
Oh I see I also have so many other dresses than I'm not urgent too buy any new one unless it's really fabulous and I don't want to take it off inside fitting room I'm from Poland but I live in Hong Kong (my DH is chinese). I wish to visit NYC one day. If you will come to HK also pls let me know, here is another shopping and eating paradise


----------



## sasha671

^I would love to visit HK. Maybe next vacation.


----------



## francyFG

Just ordered a black blazer with leather insert. Love it!


----------



## lily25

^ this one ? http://static.zara.net/photos//2010.../7844934800_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1284728614414 it is gorgeous!!!


----------



## francyFG

^^ yes!!! The moment I saw it I knew I had to get it!!! I can't wait to wear it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Larissa & Sasha* - both of you look great in the dress....


----------



## lily25

francyFG said:


> ^^ yes!!! The moment I saw it I knew I had to get it!!! I can't wait to wear it.



I know, omg I 'm eyeing it, and the moment you posted I was  I know the jacket! Wear it in good health! & post an action pic !


----------



## airborne

i LOVE zara lastly brought so many pieces from them/theme..


----------



## MissyS

Well, Ive loved Zara since my student days as in South Europe, it is one of the most popular shops as it matches designer trends at accessible prices.
However, Im aware that quality isnt as good as some high quality brands but one cant complain as Zara´s prices arent exactly that high either!


----------



## francyFG

Yay! I just got my black blazer and it's so nice. If you decide to buy it be careful because the size runs big. I got an extra-small and I'm usually a small/medium.


----------



## lily25

ALL Zara clothes has started running big. I used to wear medium/38 and now I wear XS and S... vanity sizing ...


----------



## sasha671

Ita


----------



## sasha671

Love Zara shoes. So comfortable. And this is coming from NYer who lives and works in Manhattan and walks 4-5 miles a day. always in 4+" heels. most of the time from zara. My latest purchases


----------



## Ash8989

Just picked up these OTK boots:


----------



## purse collector

sasha those shoes are to die for .  

ash8989 - those boots are gorgy...are they snug fit?  I have very skinny legs and having are hard time looking for boots.  Who makes your vest?


----------



## Ash8989

Thanks!  They are relatively snug-- I have a difficult time finding boots for my narrow calves as well. I am also very short (5'1) so they're great for shorties like me! The vest is from Zara kids, believe it or not


----------



## pekie

Gorgeus shoes! i especially love the first one - *sasha671*


----------



## lily25

Ash, gorgeous shoes! I have to go for some serious shopping soon!


----------



## xlovely

Hi!

I'm in love with this coat. But I don't have the reference number and when I brought the photo in to my nearest Zara in Century City, they said it is sold out. Every Zara I describe it to over the phone has no idea what I'm talking about, but I'm really in love. I do believe it is current season, so I have not lost all hope yet!

Does anyone have this coat and know the reference number? Or if you just happened to see it at your local Zara, can you let me know where I can find it? I'm in LA.






I would be forever grateful if anyone can help me! TIA


----------



## Anna R.

*xlovely *I just checked the Zara iPhone app and couldn`t find it in any of the pictures... sorry I could not help, just wanted to let you know.


----------



## xlovely

Thanks *Anna R.*


----------



## xlovely

I'm probably here alone, but I just have to do a little happy dance!! 
There was 1 more and I tracked it down and it's now on hold for me  Now I can finally concentrate on my midterms!


----------



## bridgetshops925

I love Zara and esp. their shoes and those shoes!! Fabulous!!!


----------



## BooYah

xlovely said:


> I'm probably here alone, but I just have to do a little happy dance!!
> There was 1 more and I tracked it down and it's now on hold for me  Now I can finally concentrate on my midterms!



Soooooo happy for you, xlovely!!!!! 
Congrats!!!!


----------



## xlovely

BooYah said:


> Soooooo happy for you, xlovely!!!!!
> Congrats!!!!



Thank you! You are so sweet  It's about 70 miles away from me, but the Saks at that mall is having a ginormous sale (70-90% off) so it's totally worth going.


----------



## celien88

I am addicted to Zara!
Just bought these prette wedge ankle boots.

static.zara.net/photos//2010/I/1/1/p/6101/301/032/6101301032_1_1_2.jpg?timestamp=1287154701377


----------



## celien88

celien88 said:


> I am addicted to Zara!
> Just bought these prette wedge ankle boots.
> 
> static.zara.net/photos//2010/I/1/1/p/6101/301/032/6101301032_1_1_2.jpg?timestamp=1287154701377



hmm the link isn't working


----------



## annemerrick

xlovely said:


> I'm probably here alone, but I just have to do a little happy dance!!
> There was 1 more and I tracked it down and it's now on hold for me  Now I can finally concentrate on my midterms!


 
SO glad that you found what you were looking for....


----------



## P.Y.T.

I'm a lil obsessed with black dresses and skirts right now! I bought some
more black dresses & skirts from H&M too.

Zara leather pleated skirt





Zara black dress




Zara pleated strutured dress


----------



## P.Y.T.

I took a couple of quick mod pics while I was in the fitting room!
Plus, my guy was with me so he likes too see as well..


----------



## chrunchy

Both dresses look great on you . And those killer heels are just gorgeous .

I have the black leather skirt, too and absolutely love it  .


----------



## purse collector

Wow pyt you look hawt!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

@pursecollector -thank you babe!
@chrunchy -thanks. I love that skirt too. I actually had to buy the medium because
all the other sizes were sold out. So, as a result I have take it to my tailor and get
it taken in..


----------



## sw0pp

I love Zara Blazers, they have the best cuts. Other than that I like their jackets, coats and inexp basics


----------



## BooYah

you look faaaaaabulous, *P.Y.T.*! WOW!!!!!!


----------



## plumaplomb

AHHHH Where can I find those black heels? Love em.


----------



## bnjj

I had never been in a Zara before today.  I bought these two pieces:

Silk blouse (pic doesn't really show the detail well) and scarf:











There were dresses I tried on but I want to shed 10-15lbs before buying any more dresses.


----------



## Cette

Always check it out but anything I buy there I don't really LOVE or end up wearing loads. Not sure why, but I prefer H&M, COS, Uniqlo, Ted Baker......Colours seem a bit dull and clothes a bit plain -- can't really put my finger on it. Think shoes are a bit overpriced.


----------



## margaritas

*P.Y.T.*: I LOVE both of the dresses, you look amazing in them!


----------



## pinkbutter

love the prices but hate how messy some of the stores are


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I get in so much trouble at Zara!  Every time I go in, I'm always thinking "damn, I love Zara!" because I want practically everything.  Their clothing is very runway inspired, but that's partially why I love them so much.  I can still get runway style clothing, but for much cheaper.  They're the best of the fast fashion stores, in my opinion.  Very sophisticated, and I feel their quality isn't the BEST, but is better than other stores in the same category like H&M and F21 (though I get a lot from them as well).  Their jackets and blazers fit me perfectly.  Never too boxy or anything, perfect fit.  And the style of their stuff is very high end, even if the quality may not be.  It's rarely ever cheesy or trashy looking.

I LOVE their shoes as well, and got the perfect black suede otk boots last year.  I bought and regretfully returned those Chloe-esque tan wedge booties though.

The only thing I hate is that my size is always sold out in the really good stuff!


----------



## explorer27

I used to absolutely hate Zara because it just seemed too trendy for me, but now that I've learned to avoid the TRF area and shop with a discerning eye, I really love it! Love the blazers, coats, and certain dresses and tops. I've also noticed that within the last 3-4 years, the shoes have drastically improved. The new online store/lookbook is a god send, I definitely enjoy browsing the photos online- it prevents me from getting too overwhelmed in the store. 

My local Zara definitely has limited sizes...and I have a 0% success rate getting any help from the associates. They disappear into the stock room and always come back 20 mins later, empty-handed.


----------



## xlovely

*explorer27* A new Zara opened up in Mission Viejo, and the sales associates there are lovely. The stock is rather full and everything is really organized. That's where I found my coat posted a page or two back!


----------



## explorer27

Thanks for the info, xlovely! I need to make a trip down to Mission Viejo one of these days. My local Zara is South Coast Plaza but my favorite is at The Grove in LA (2 stories and very calm inside).


----------



## heartfelt

xlovely said:


> *explorer27* A new Zara opened up in Mission Viejo, and the sales associates there are lovely. The stock is rather full and everything is really organized. That's where I found my coat posted a page or two back!



Any modeling pics, xlovely? The coat is amazing!


----------



## bag swagg

the south coast zara is the worst!


----------



## RedSummerSun

Im getting frustrated seeing stuff on zara.com and being unable to order anything- how can I get around this? I dont even have a store around me.. ugh.


----------



## sharbear508

^ I'm dying for online shopping to hit my country too!

The November lookbook is up!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category/ca/en/zara-sales/38001/


----------



## francyFG

^^ there are a few looks I absolutely love...


----------



## lostnexposed

i hate my local zara cause they never have what i want from online. dumb question cause i've never asked the associates before..if i get the reference number, is there any way they could order the item for me?


----------



## ninja_please

I was just on their website and I'm in love with a couple of winter coats, but I think it's too expensive for the quality. I'm going wait until it goes on sale, but unfortunately my size is very popular.


----------



## xlovely

lostnexposed said:


> i hate my local zara cause they never have what i want from online. dumb question cause i've never asked the associates before..if i get the reference number, is there any way they could order the item for me?



They can't order it but they can let you know other Zara stores that have it, or they can sometimes check their new shipments ahead of time with the ref #. HTH


----------



## chloe_chanel

I love these viscose turtlenecks they have in for $20 now! They are very chic; I love my black one. I plan to pick up more ^-^


----------



## lostnexposed

xlovely said:


> They can't order it but they can let you know other Zara stores that have it, or they can sometimes check their new shipments ahead of time with the ref #. HTH



aww..that sucks! i guess it's better than nothing...but you would think that since we can't order it online, the least they would offer you is getting it from another store


----------



## purse collector

I got some cute stuff yesterday...tell me what you guys think


----------



## ilovefashion87

I love that blazer , I was at mission viejo yesterday and tried it on but I wanted a longer one


----------



## sneezz

Love Zara!


----------



## francyFG

purse collector said:


> I got some cute stuff yesterday...tell me what you guys think


 
I was about to purchase the same blazer but it was already gone.


----------



## Samia

purse collector said:


> I got some cute stuff yesterday...tell me what you guys think


 
Cute stuff! I have the same stripe top


----------



## purse-nality

ilovefashion87 said:


> I love that blazer , I was at mission viejo yesterday and tried it on but I wanted a longer one



i got the earlier released one under the Studio line. bit darker, longer (boyfriend-length) w/ tuxedo satin collar. very Celine-ish...











my other recent buys...
*
Capes*...








perfectly modeled by this girl... http://www.thegoldendiamonds.com/2010/10/cape-and-minimalism.html


kids... in olive green version... 








no, not for dd... me! :shame: being petite has its perks!

*
Shoes*, have a thing for leo prints... but refuse to splurge on high-end brands!








^super comfy, truly ALL-day wear!









^satin leo version w/o the ankle-strap (can't find a site pic)


the rest, not on site now... *white swing dress* that *Sasha & Larissa* (thanks, btw!) modelled pages back, and *TRF ala 70's black haltered (braided back) jumpsuit w/ wide leg pants and embellished high-waist* - that i didn't care for at 1st on the rack, but after i tried it on - WOW! luv!


----------



## nillacobain

sharbear508 said:


> ^ I'm dying for online shopping to hit my country too!
> 
> The November lookbook is up!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category/ca/en/zara-sales/38001/


 

I really like the high-waisted skirt (look 1), the grey blazer (look 4) and the bag (look 14).

I have a question: last summer I was buying a dress at my local Zara and the SAs there said that they have a tailoring service if I wanted the dress a bit shorter. I bought the dress w/o asking for the service but I have a (high-waisted) skirt that is too big. It's a IT 42 and I would like it a IT 40. Anyone heard about this service? Any idea about their prices? TIA

ETA: I bought the skirt about 2 years ago...


----------



## francyFG

:bump:
Did you see the new spring collection? I want so many things but I'm so banned!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

I so wish they sold online. I hate falling in love with something in their lookbook and then not being able to find it.


----------



## oxyoxy136

^^ Agreed. I would love Zara so much more if they sold online! Especially since it's not easy for me to get out to the nearest store.


----------



## novella

^ ITA! There are a bunch of Zaras but it's so cyclical like H&M. I feel like I miss all the good stuff and/or it's not in my size every time I go. I prefer shopping online anyway because the sales tax is so high in Chicago.


----------



## epeline

i love love zara!


----------



## francyFG

beauxgoris said:


> I so wish they sold online. I hate falling in love with something in their lookbook and then not being able to find it.


 
I hear you! I'm so happy that Zara is selling online for European customers. For once we're privileged!


----------



## angelnyc89

beauxgoris said:


> I so wish they sold online. I hate falling in love with something in their lookbook and then not being able to find it.



I love Zaras but I wish we can shop online.


----------



## jessdressed

great buys *purse-nality* I totally need that camel cape!


----------



## bagladyseattle

P.Y.T. said:


> I took a couple of quick mod pics while I was in the fitting room!
> Plus, my guy was with me so he likes too see as well..


 
Love love your both of your dresses.  It looks fabulous on our gorgeous figure.  Congrats on your new purchase.  I wish Seattle has Zara.


----------



## beauxgoris

Purchased this today:


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ Great minds think alike! I have the exact same blazer! I can't
wait to wear it! I also bought another black blazer from zara with the leather trim round the collar!


----------



## beauxgoris

^^What kind of shirt are you going to wear underneath? I was searching for a slim v-neck tank or shirt - but haven't found the right thing yet.


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Hmmm, good question. I have a black sequins tank top that I might put with it. Or maybe just a black sheery bouse or something!


----------



## BooYah

loooooove this! was this on winter sale or part of the new spring line? 
i stopped by Zara a few days ago but i didn't see this in the sale section.



beauxgoris said:


> Purchased this today:


----------



## beauxgoris

^^New for S/S '11 - just arrived in stores!


----------



## BooYah

beauxgoris said:


> ^^New for S/S '11 - just arrived in stores!



Thanks beauxgoris-i will pick one up on my next trip there!!!!


----------



## sahm in spain

You all seem to find lovely things in Zara! I live in Spain which is home to Zara and in every big Spanish city the high street is dominated by Zara. It is considered cheap throwaway fashion. I used to really love their stuff but recently I have found that their quality has deteriorated and although when I enter the stores the clothes on the racks look gorgeous I can´t seem to find anything that suits me. I must be getting old


----------



## Jaded81

Love that leo wedge but didn't see it here!!



purse-nality said:


> i got the earlier released one under the Studio line. bit darker, longer (boyfriend-length) w/ tuxedo satin collar. very Celine-ish...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my other recent buys...
> *
> Capes*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfectly modeled by this girl... http://www.thegoldendiamonds.com/2010/10/cape-and-minimalism.html
> 
> 
> kids... in olive green version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, not for dd... me! :shame: being petite has its perks!
> 
> *
> Shoes*, have a thing for leo prints... but refuse to splurge on high-end brands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^super comfy, truly ALL-day wear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^satin leo version w/o the ankle-strap (can't find a site pic)
> 
> 
> the rest, not on site now... *white swing dress* that *Sasha & Larissa* (thanks, btw!) modelled pages back, and *TRF ala 70's black haltered (braided back) jumpsuit w/ wide leg pants and embellished high-waist* - that i didn't care for at 1st on the rack, but after i tried it on - WOW! luv!


----------



## PrincessBal

I love the Blazer's from Zara - I was wearing my cobalt blue one last night! (I purchased it a year and a half ago!) 

I've also bought some stuff of their most recent collection but didn't have time to take pictures of those items yet! I will share when I get round to it


----------



## chrunchy

I recently ordered :

Red leather pants





Red leather skirt





Leopard loafer


----------



## juneping

i don't get why online shopping is still not available in the US...ugh..

and i saw that red leather skirt...but it's not available in the US.


----------



## Twinny

I'm really glad that I can shop zara online, because their stores are always very cowded. I have recently ordered cardigan that is made of cashmere. Does anyone have experience with the quality of their cashmere?


----------



## P.Y.T.

My *ZARA *haul (I haven't snapped pics of everything just yet. So I will just post stock photos of the ones that I don't have)


----------



## lily25

chrunchy said:


> I recently ordered :
> 
> 
> Leopard loafer



I need loafers too...


----------



## lily25

P.Y.T. said:


> My *ZARA *haul (I haven't snapped pics of everything just yet. So I will just post stock photos of the ones that I don't have)



Oh cool! Did you also get the shoes in the pics? Love the bag and the coat!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ No, I didn't get the shoes...Thank you.


----------



## oxyoxy136

P.Y.T. said:


>



Oh, that coat! I'm drooling!


----------



## monstar

i love that skirt!!!


----------



## junzi

P.Y.T. said:


> My *ZARA *haul (I haven't snapped pics of everything just yet. So I will just post stock photos of the ones that I don't have)



i remember there was a zara jacket from last season that looked something like that... black, cocoon shaped, zipper running down the front. looked like something from lanvin autumn/winter 2007... does anyone happen to have a photo of that zara jacket? MANY THANKS!


----------



## emilu

P.Y.T. said:


> My *ZARA *haul (I haven't snapped pics of everything just yet. So I will just post stock photos of the ones that I don't have)


 
I really like the look of this bag... does it come with a long strap as well?


----------



## P.Y.T.

emilu said:


> I really like the look of this bag... does it come with a long strap as well?


Sorry, I just saw this comment...Yes, the bag does come with a strap.
However, i don't like the strap. It would have looked better it the strap
were leather like the bag....


----------



## P.Y.T.

I want this blazer so BAD but they don't have it my size! But the SA said they will get another shipment in next week.





I'm contemplating getting this bag but I can't decide on which color?? Camel or Red??


----------



## LoveMyMarc

P.Y.T. said:


> I want this blazer so BAD but they don't have it my size! But the SA said they will get another shipment in next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm contemplating getting this bag but I can't decide on which color?? Camel or Red??



Camel!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*PYT *- you like a pop of color with your fabulous outfits, so my vote is for *red*!


----------



## lily25

RED!!! I saw those bags too!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Okay, dammit ya'll are going to make me get both! hmmph...I will make a decision by today. thanks ladies


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^ get both , i need to make a trip to zara


----------



## Elissabeta

Yep *P.Y.T.* another vote for RED and CAMEL !!! Love it !!!

Last week I stopped to Zara and found the faux fur long vest in grey color ...an sale for 6.99 Euro ....I was in shock ....run to register and one more surprise the final price was 4.99 Euro so that can be around 6.50 $ !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

ilovefashion87 said:


> ^^ get both , i need to make a trip to zara


 
My thoughts exactly... You know me all to well.


----------



## TheKittyTheCat

P.Y.T. said:


> My thoughts exactly... You know me all to well.


 

I've got both bags. I got the camel first then went back for the red. They go with everything! You'll love them.


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ YAY, we are going to be bag twins...


----------



## Bornsocialite26

P.Y.T. said:


> I want this blazer so BAD but they don't have it my size! But the SA said they will get another shipment in next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm contemplating getting this bag but I can't decide on which color?? Camel or Red??



eeeeeeep!!! I have that in blue and got the pink yesterday...but Im waiting for that green as well!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ Congrats! I saw the blue as well but I don't need another blue blazer! I have at least 4 different ones...

And yes, the green one is lovely....That shade of green is will work perfectly
for my summer ensembles!


----------



## sonya

This is nice!

I remember seeing this in the store. 




beauxgoris said:


> Purchased this today:


----------



## ilovefashion87

I wanted that vest but did not want to pay 90 or 100 USD! Lucky you  post pics 


Elissabeta said:


> Yep *P.Y.T.* another vote for RED and CAMEL !!! Love it !!!
> 
> Last week I stopped to Zara and found the faux fur long vest in grey color ...an sale for 6.99 Euro ....I was in shock ....run to register and one more surprise the final price was 4.99 Euro so that can be around 6.50 $ !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## junzi

zara has really gorgeous things this season! i want so many things!!!

just bought this skirt today!

http://static.zara.net/photos//2011.../2421464425_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1298479378377

cutest skirt ever!


----------



## bridetobe

I looove Zara but unfortunately we don't have one in Virginia Beach... every time I travel I make it a point to find a Zara! I've had a few pieces fall apart but all in all they have such great styles at great price points


----------



## kelbell35

I went to Zara yesterday after not going for a while, because I'm trying to save money, and _I wanted to buy everything_!  Luckily (for my wallet, at least), the items I wanted the most weren't available in my size... but I may go to another Zara this week to look for them.  Sorry, wallet.

I did end up getting this bag though... I  it


----------



## P.Y.T.

^Really cute...

Okay, update: I purchased the camel color bag! The red one was already sold out when I went back the next day... Oh, well..

I also purchased the green blazer that I posted earlier and a few other items as well...
I will post pics tomorrow or friday.


----------



## juneping

i bought this blazer last night....it's quite well made.
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/11719/en/zara-S2011/61136/260057/SHORT+JACKET



and i want to get this....not sure if i want to wait till sale...usually my size will be out...
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...S2011/61136/340017/SHORT+VINTAGE+RETRO+JACKET


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Love Zara basics, but their dresses/tailored pieces could never sit right on me... they're always a size too big somewhere. Petite women are unwelcome at Zara I guess :cry:


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That blazer is TO DIE.


----------



## P.Y.T.

juneping said:


> i bought this blazer last night....it's quite well made.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/11719/en/zara-S2011/61136/260057/SHORT+JACKET
> 
> 
> 
> and i want to get this....not sure if i want to wait till sale...usually my size will be out...
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...S2011/61136/340017/SHORT+VINTAGE+RETRO+JACKET


 
I have the same one but in white...Hmmm, I didn't know it came in black?? Nice purchases btw..


----------



## DC-Cutie

*PYT *- I soooo want those skirts you posted in the other thread!  They are so cute.


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ Go for it! They were only $40.00

They also have a really cute denim skirt that would look divine on you....


----------



## DC-Cutie

P.Y.T. said:


> ^^ Go for it! They were only $40.00
> 
> They also have a really cute denim skirt that would look divine on you....


 
I'm headed to Zara today, hopefully they have those skirts and the denim one - I trust your style judgement!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ Okay

I just went on the zara website and I didn't see the denim skirt that I saw a few days ago in the store. 
However, I have to go into zara today because one of my tops that I purchased has a stain on it! 
But not to worry though. The SA who helped me put another one aside for me.

FYI: It seems like greens and yellows are everywhere this season. Zara
has this one shade of green that I luv. They also have a mini skirt in that 
green shade but it' completely sold out!


----------



## juneping

P.Y.T. said:


> I have the same one but in white...Hmmm, I didn't know it came in black?? Nice purchases btw..



thanks!!
the black one is on the website


----------



## boundary

I don't usually shop at Zara, but I stopped in today and saw a bunch of cute things.  I picked up this skirt in both colors and these shorts in black and white. 

I find the sizing at Zara to be really weird.  I needed a large in the shorts to get them over my hips and upper thighs.  Yet in the skirt, which is high-waisted and skims over the hips, I needed a small!


----------



## DC-Cutie

PYT I found the skirts!!! Very cute. Thanks


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ We're twins...


----------



## DC-Cutie

P.Y.T. said:


> ^^ We're twins...



maybe..  I purchased them and just now trying on, boy - they're short!  I'll have to play around with it, fashion is up this weekend and see if it's a keeper.  I love the color it's beautiful.

The white one kinda reminds me of a tennis skirt .


----------



## P.Y.T.

DC-Cutie said:


> maybe.. I purchased them and just now trying on, boy - they're short! I'll have to play around with it, fashion is up this weekend and see if it's a keeper. I love the color it's beautiful.
> 
> The white one kinda reminds me of a tennis skirt .


 
There is NO such thing as too short.

But seriously, if it's too short maybe don't wear with high heels! Maybe
just wear it with some cute flats. I'm thinking a cute thong sandal of
some sort. Or even a cute wedge! And I agree the orangy red color is
beautiful....

BTW, what size did you get?? I got a small but I didn't think it was short.
Maybe, go a size up..


----------



## P.Y.T.

I snapped some pics while inside zara today. These maybe some contenders.
I'm moving to san diego in a few weeks and they don't have a zara out there!
*gasp* So I have to get all I can get now...


----------



## P.Y.T.

1 more..


----------



## DC-Cutie

P.Y.T. said:


> There is NO such thing as too short.
> 
> But seriously, if it's too short maybe don't wear with high heels! Maybe
> just wear it with some cute flats. I'm thinking a cute thong sandal of
> some sort. Or even a cute wedge! And I agree the orangy red color is
> beautiful....
> 
> BTW, what size did you get?? I got a small but I didn't think it was short.
> Maybe, go a size up..



I went up to a L -   The M fit, but it was just a tad too short.


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^You're not a large!


----------



## DC-Cutie

P.Y.T. said:


> ^^You're not a large!



Zara is odd.  I picked up another skirt today (striped, 4 colors) in a small....


----------



## oxyoxy136

Orange blazer?!

There is a reason as to why I am not close to a Zara. I would probably stare at that thing in the store trying to come up with *actual* reasons as to why it needs to be in my closet right now, even though the overwhelming color scheme of my wardrobe is white/grey/black.


----------



## 4Elegance

I got the pink blazer PYT and I love it.  It looks great with denim, white bottoms, and even bright colors.  I am in love.  Oh, and there is a prada bag that looks amazing with it.  Hope you decide to purchase.


----------



## P.Y.T.

*@DC-Cutie*

Would it happen to be one of these stripe skirts...






                                   ~OR~


----------



## P.Y.T.

4Elegance said:


> I got the pink blazer PYT and I love it. It looks great with denim, white bottoms, and even bright colors. I am in love. Oh, and there is a prada bag that looks amazing with it. Hope you decide to purchase.


 
I'm contemplating it?? But I'm not really a pink girl...*shrugs* But it's
a pretty pink though.

Sidenote: I need to get off of here and finish my work so I can go home!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yes!  the first one...  I also wanted to try on the 2nd, but it was only available in XS - no bueno!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

P.Y.T. said:


> I snapped some pics while inside zara today. These maybe some contenders.
> I'm moving to san diego in a few weeks and they don't have a zara out there!
> *gasp* So I have to get all I can get now...


been waiting for that orange blazer! Zara causes damage every week...they love my wallet very much!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ I hear that...I've spent a small fortune myself!



ETA: I will post some pics tonight when I get off work!


----------



## P.Y.T.

My mini *ZARA* haul..


----------



## P.Y.T.

Continued...


----------



## Bornsocialite26

random Zara buys


----------



## PrincessBal

The red pants are from Zara, I got them a couple of days ago!


----------



## lily25

*P.Y.T.* Many congrats on the haul! Lovely purchases! Oooh that sea foam green bag!!! 

*DC* lovely skirt, are there other colors of the same skirt?


----------



## junzi

P.Y.T. said:


>



i saw this skirt in pink, green, white, black and i think orange as well. i got it in pink. i'm eyeing the white too...


----------



## P.Y.T.

*@lily25 *-Thank you. I will put it to good use this summer.
*@junzi *- I'm sure the pink skirt is fantastic! And a definite yes to
the white skirt...


----------



## beauxgoris

We're caramel shopper twins! I love that bag - isn't it gorgeous?


----------



## P.Y.T.

beauxgoris said:


> We're caramel shopper twins! I love that bag - isn't it gorgeous?


 
Yes! It's a beautiful caramel color. Now all I need is the RED
one... Maybe I can borrow yours.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I don't have the red   only the caramel one. Wish I did though!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ Oh, okay...


----------



## ilovefashion87

Your moving here? Yeeey! I know we have no zara but mission viejo and south
Coast are only 45-1hr away 
I'm headed to south coat tomorrow I went in zara app on my phone and saw so many things I want to try. 




P.Y.T. said:


> I snapped some pics while inside zara today. These maybe some contenders.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm moving to san diego in a few weeks and they don't have a zara out there!
> *gasp* So I have to get all I can get now...


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^I will most definitely check that one out..I just hope it's worth the 1 hr drive.
All zara stores don't have the same merchandise as some the smaller stores..


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ I know, and SF probably has a huge store which won't compare to SCP. It's still a nice size store and well stocked


----------



## Bornsocialite26

im collecting all the colored skirts too oh good lord....when do leave Z store empty handed?


----------



## chloe_chanel

P.Y.T. said:


>



OH. MY. GOD. I SO need this. What sucks is I live 5 minutes from a Zara, and 20 mins from another.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here are 2 of the 3 skirts I got recently.. I initially purchased this skirt in white, but returned it for the pink after deciding that the white looked like a tennis skirt..


----------



## P.Y.T.

DC-Cutie said:


> Here are 2 of the 3 skirts I got recently.. I initially purchased this skirt in white, but returned it for the pink after deciding that the white looked like a tennis skirt..


 
I did not see that other color... Very cute for summer.


----------



## P.Y.T.

chloe_chanel said:


> OH. MY. GOD. I SO need this. What sucks is I live 5 minutes from a Zara, and 20 mins from another.


 
Yea, it's a great color but I'm not sure if I will actually wear more than
twice if that.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Bornsocialite26 said:


> im collecting all the colored skirts too oh good lord....when do leave Z store empty handed?


 
lookin' good!


----------



## DC-Cutie

P.Y.T. said:


> I did not see that other color... Very cute for summer.



It also comes in green (the same color as the beautiful jacket you posted) and black w/white polka dots - very, very cute!


----------



## P.Y.T.

DC-Cutie said:


> It also comes in green (the same color as the beautiful jacket you posted) and black w/white polka dots - very, very cute!


 
I know, trust me I had to pull myself away. I have way too many skirts
already. I guess I will have to live vicariously through you and the rest
of the ladies!


----------



## explorer27

Bornsocialite26 said:


> im collecting all the colored skirts too oh good lord....when do leave Z store empty handed?



Skirt twins! I loved this outfit so much, I bought the whole thing. Very Chloe-esque. Lot of goodies this season...









(Need to wear a nude cami under though)




Worn with Dolce Vita pumps


----------



## kat99

I love Zara! I have a shopping trip planned there soon  I posted this somewhere else on tPF but this is my dress from there and it was really affordable as well ($39 I think?)


----------



## Bornsocialite26

explorer27 said:


> Skirt twins! I loved this outfit so much, I bought the whole thing. Very Chloe-esque. Lot of goodies this season...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Need to wear a nude cami under though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn with Dolce Vita pumps



I knowwwww....I mean Im not a skirt person at all...but the color, fit and fabric of these skirts are just so hard to pass..Zara is evil...I cant seem to get out w/o scoring on somethin...I also got the orange rafffia wedge shoe...oh mannn....


----------



## Babestaaa

Anyone know if there are ever sales/coupons? I love these sandals but $89 is a bit expensive for me right now.


----------



## pchan2802

explorer27 said:


> Skirt twins! I loved this outfit so much, I bought the whole thing. Very Chloe-esque. Lot of goodies this season...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Need to wear a nude cami under though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn with Dolce Vita pumps[/QUOTE
> 
> They look much better on you ^^


----------



## explorer27

Babestaaa said:


> Anyone know if there are ever sales/coupons? I love these sandals but $89 is a bit expensive for me right now.



No coupons that I know of and sales are at the end of the season. Once in a while there is a small sale section in the back but it also tends to be at the end of a season. I wish they had more promotions. Zara is basically the only place where I buy things full price...gotta snatch it up before they run out of small sizes.


----------



## Babestaaa

explorer27 said:


> No coupons that I know of and sales are at the end of the season. Once in a while there is a small sale section in the back but it also tends to be at the end of a season. I wish they had more promotions. Zara is basically the only place where I buy things full price...gotta snatch it up before they run out of small sizes.



I agree! I'm patient for sales but not when it comes to Zara. Suprisingly here in the US it's costly, when I talk to my cousin about it (she lives in Portugal) she says it's quite cheap there. I love shopping there when I go to Europe, different styles! I may just have to go back soon to snatch up those sandals then. Buy em as a bday gift to myself


----------



## explorer27

Babestaaa said:


> I agree! I'm patient for sales but not when it comes to Zara. Suprisingly here in the US it's costly, when I talk to my cousin about it (she lives in Portugal) she says it's quite cheap there. I love shopping there when I go to Europe, different styles! I may just have to go back soon to snatch up those sandals then. Buy em as a bday gift to myself



 Woo hoo for shopping abroad. Clothes and accessories make the best souvenirs! Best of luck tracking down your sandals.


----------



## simp

pchan2802 said:


> explorer27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt twins! I loved this outfit so much, I bought the whole thing. Very Chloe-esque. Lot of goodies this season...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Need to wear a nude cami under though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn with Dolce Vita pumps[/QUOTE
> 
> They look much better on you ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nicez
Click to expand...


----------



## chloe_chanel

kat99 said:


> I love Zara! I have a shopping trip planned there soon  I posted this somewhere else on tPF but this is my dress from there and it was really affordable as well ($39 I think?)



I'm a huge fan of this dress! Looks great on you, and it IS a steal at $39.


----------



## yellow08

over the Zara clothes posted!!!
:cry: because my neck of the woods don't have one!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

You look fantastic, P Chan!  Love the outfit!

Zara is indeed evil!  There is online shopping here in Europe and returns are free... not only that, they pick up your returns from your home.  I am addicted to Zara stuff and they add new items weekly, constantly re-working the features of popular items.  Somebody stop me!


----------



## Sparklybags

pchan2802 said:


> explorer27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt twins! I loved this outfit so much, I bought the whole thing. Very Chloe-esque. Lot of goodies this season...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Need to wear a nude cami under though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn with Dolce Vita pumps[/QUOTE
> 
> They look much better on you ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous!!!
> 
> I wanted this skirt in pink but they didnt have it in my size last time i went
Click to expand...


----------



## LVjudy

yellow08 said:


> over the Zara clothes posted!!!
> :cry: because my neck of the woods don't have one!



me too! i wonder why they dont have more stores  

i hope they start online sales soon.  its 2011, even h&m plans to do online shopping in the US.  hopefully zara will follow suit!


----------



## juneping

LVjudy said:


> me too! i wonder why they dont have more stores
> *
> i hope they start online sales soon.  its 2011, even h&m plans to do online shopping in the US.  hopefully zara will follow suit!*



exactly!!
but i am sure once zara online is up....they will be very busy. the buying power in the US can be quite surprising.


----------



## Antonia

P.Y.T. said:


> Continued...


 

OMG!  I love everything you got for your haul!  I got the same clutch bag but in the orange color and I got an orange top, and white belted blazer to tie it all together-it looks awesome.  I'll try to post pics sometime this week, but I just wanted to tell you I love your haul!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Antonia said:


> OMG! I love everything you got for your haul! I got the same clutch bag but in the orange color and I got an orange top, and white belted blazer to tie it all together-it looks awesome. I'll try to post pics sometime this week, but I just wanted to tell you I love your haul!!!


 
Thank you! And yes, post modeling pics!!!

I too was eyeing the reddish orange clutch...Hmmm, I might have to go back again. I swear those people must think I'm crazy!


----------



## nyssa.

I like the really cute Chloe-esque outfit! The colours are fun and pretty


----------



## DC-Cutie

What's the quality of Zara's shoes?  I saw a really cute pair of suede pointy flats...


----------



## BooYah

DC-Cutie said:


> What's the quality of Zara's shoes?  I saw a really cute pair of suede pointy flats...



i say it's a hit-or-miss. i have bought everything from boots to heels to sandals to flats (some were from over 10 to 15 yrs ago) and some were comfortable while others were not. it's best if you can try them on in-store and feel them out for a few minutes. 
also, i noticed for past few seasons that some of the shoes have been made in Brazil and China rather than Spain (from what i remember, their shoes have always been made in Spain since the 1990s). all i can say is that my feet are not as happy when they suffer in the Brazil/China-made ones.


----------



## pchan2802

Got this top yesterday


----------



## LovesYSL

DC-Cutie said:


> What's the quality of Zara's shoes?  I saw a really cute pair of suede pointy flats...



I only bought sandals but I have a pair I bought almost 3 years ago and I get compliments all the time and they've held up great.


----------



## Elissabeta

DC-Cutie said:


> What's the quality of Zara's shoes?  I saw a really cute pair of suede pointy flats...




I have few pairs of Zara shoes and some boots....the leather is great , they are very comfy and well made . I need more heels from there ...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks for the feedback *BooYah, Elissabeta & LovesYSL*.  The shoe was very cute, but the the suede seemed a bit flimsy...

This is the shoe:
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2011/80002/341021/POINTED+BALLERINAS+WITH+BOW


----------



## Elissabeta

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks for the feedback *BooYah, Elissabeta & LovesYSL*.  The shoe was very cute, but the the suede seemed a bit flimsy...
> 
> This is the shoe:
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2011/80002/341021/POINTED+BALLERINAS+WITH+BOW




Hmm I didnt see them in my store , nice green  flats perfect for spring , but yep an pic the suede looks kind of thin ....dont know in real


----------



## BooYah

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks for the feedback *BooYah, Elissabeta & LovesYSL*.  The shoe was very cute, but the the suede seemed a bit flimsy...
> 
> This is the shoe:
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2011/80002/341021/POINTED+BALLERINAS+WITH+BOW



they look cute. can you try them on in-store?-the sole looks like it's on the rigid side.


----------



## Alegory

I saw them this weekend in Santa monica
They are a beautiful shade and the material is great t spray therm with water
Protector and should be fine.
The quality of all things zara is pretty decent 
It's a good price point
I buy lots of basics from them love their sales!!!


----------



## kelbell35

pchan2802 said:


> Got this top yesterday



So cute... Love it on you!


I went to the store on 34th Street today and tried on a lot of things I had my eye on, but nothing really worked (I really wanted that pink blazer, but it was so bright! I'm not sure I could pull it off...), so I thought I would walk out empty-handed.  Then on the way out of the store, I spotted this dress and had to take it home with me.











http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/11719/en/zara-S2011/61137/348511/BACK%2BNECKLINE%2BDRESS


----------



## Bornsocialite26

So I went to Z today and there's a lot of new colorful stuff from TRF....oh good lord...when do I stop...Im going back tom...so help me god...


----------



## Shopaholicmania

Nice loots everyone!!  Haven't been to Zara ever since my last purchase last yr....miss everything there, have been lurking on the website though.

I love the clothes, shoes, bags.....


----------



## yellow08

I'm going to Vegas in May (for work) and I can't wait to hit up ZARA!!! I'm over here  over the yummy clothes!


----------



## PrincessBal

I am wearing my red jeans and blue pointy flats from Zara:


----------



## chicjean

PrincessBal said:


> I am wearing my red jeans and blue pointy flats from Zara:



^LOVE your jeans and flats!!! cute outfit  



been following this thread for a while, IN LOVE with zara, but the closest store is eight hours away :cry:

apart from ebay, any recommendations on getting zara pieces since they don't ship? all these new spring pieces are killing me!!


----------



## dotty8

I like ZARA, I have a couple of cute skirts from there  tops and dresses are nice as well.. but I really don't like the 'too obviously designer inspired' pieces .. I know that was supposed to be the point of ZARA in the first place, but still, it kinda turns me off.. 
If I really wanted eg. Prada striped dress then I'd buy that and not the ZARA knockoff.. or simply if I thought the original was too pricey I'd rather be without it than wear a knockoff


----------



## PrincessBal

Today I am surprisingly wearing an all Zara outfit! i.e. Tunic, Jeans and pumps are all from there!


----------



## Sparklybags

Love that last outfit!!! The tunic is super cute


----------



## notdeadyet

There's none near me - but I love their bags. When I go to Georgetown I always stop in and spend too much. ; >


----------



## pursecandy

i loveeeee zara!!!!!!!! it's one of my go-to stores. haven't been able to find much lately, but they have European/Japanese styles that is hard to come across in the US.


----------



## am2022

love love zara...
too bad there is no physical store in oregon.

was just dressed up in zara from head to toe over the weekend.

except for the camel jacket and gloves, everything else is Zara loot!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> love love zara...
> too bad there is no physical store in oregon.
> 
> was just dressed up in zara from head to toe over the weekend.
> 
> except for the camel jacket and gloves, everything else is Zara loot!



you looked so fab....love that camel jacket. and the orange clutch is quite awesome...now i want one....


----------



## am2022

thanks juneping..  hope you are better... i know sasha is in heaven keeping other people happy!



juneping said:


> you looked so fab....love that camel jacket. and the orange clutch is quite awesome...now i want one....


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> thanks juneping..  hope you are better... i know sasha is in heaven keeping other people happy!



thanks!! i feel better now....that's very kind of you...


----------



## P.Y.T.

amacasa said:


> love love zara...
> too bad there is no physical store in oregon.
> 
> was just dressed up in zara from head to toe over the weekend.
> 
> except for the camel jacket and gloves, everything else is Zara loot!



We're bag twins!! Cute ensemble as well...


----------



## am2022

thanks P.Y.T.   .. post pics of yours as well!  



P.Y.T. said:


> We're bag twins!! Cute ensemble as well...


----------



## P.Y.T.

amacasa said:


> thanks P.Y.T.   .. post pics of yours as well!



Oh, don't worry I will. I'm actually on the road with all of my belongings driving to San Diego! But as soon as I get settled I will start posting again.


----------



## kat99

From my blog, I bought this jacket at Zara and love it! I recommend it to all and it comes in a bunch of fun colors (pink and green from what I saw):


----------



## P.Y.T.

kat99 said:


> From my blog, I bought this jacket at Zara and love it! I recommend it to all and it comes in a bunch of fun colors (pink and green from what I saw):


 
You look FAB! I have the same blazer in the green and the white too..


----------



## kat99

P.Y.T. said:


> You look FAB! I have the same blazer in the green and the white too..



Thank you! What else do you wear with the white? Sometimes I struggle with ideas!


----------



## P.Y.T.

kat99 said:


> Thank you! What else do you wear with the white? Sometimes I struggle with ideas!


 
You can do whatever you want. For me I love black and white, it just looks so timeless and chic. You can wear some black skinny jeans with a black top black heels and then finish it off with a white blazer. 

You can also subsitute black skinny jeans with a black skirt or shorts as well. Also, if black and white is not your style then I would just play with bold colors or nudes.

Lastly, what type of accessories do you have? I ask this because alot of
times you can change your look with accessories alone. i.e. shoes,
clutches, earings, neckalces, etc...


----------



## kat99

P.Y.T. said:


> You can do whatever you want. For me I love black and white, it just looks so timeless and chic. You can wear some black skinny jeans with a black top black heels and then finish it off with a white blazer.
> 
> You can also subsitute black skinny jeans with a black skirt or shorts as well. Also, if black and white is not your style then I would just play with bold colors or nudes.
> 
> Lastly, what type of accessories do you have? I ask this because alot of
> times you can change your look with accessories alone. i.e. shoes,
> clutches, earings, neckalces, etc...




Great thoughts - I think I will try out a black and white look and maybe some tan heels - thank you!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Cant get enough of candy colors


----------



## juneping

quick Q ~
i bought a dress few weeks ago and i didn't wear it and the tag is still attached. but i lost my receipt....can i still get a store credit or exchange to something else?? TIA!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

dammit!  I tried on the green jacket last night and it's made of wool.  Normally, I don't have issues with wool, but this particular wool is very scratchy!  So, it's packed up ready to be returned!  I wish it was made of the same fabric as the pink jacket - it's really soft.


----------



## sammie225

Zara Blazer,i really love it


----------



## Ladybug09

P.Y.T. said:


> I snapped some pics while inside zara today. These maybe some contenders.
> I'm moving to san diego in a few weeks and they don't have a zara out there!
> *gasp* So I have to get all I can get now...



I absolutely love those little short skirts and the blazers too.

Love the Orange and white combo.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Orange Zara skirt and clogs


----------



## californiaCRUSH

sammie225 said:


> Zara Blazer,i really love it



You look so cute!


----------



## Annabear

Can I join in????

Zara just opened here in Sydney about 2 weeks ago. Id never ever been to a Zara overseas, only ever heard about it. Due to the craziness and buzz of the store, I refused to line up and try and tackle the crowd when it first opened. I finally went in yesterday, got there 15mins before it opened, I was 7th in line. I walked in not really knowing what to expect. Lets just say, I dont think ive ever found a store where I feel like everything in the store, im able to wear and would want to wear. I ended up with 6 items in total as I returned again today. I am in sooooooooo much trouble as I can see myself going in there every week. I hope to take some pics of my purchases. I love them all and they fit magically even though I wasnt able to try to them on due to the massive line up for the change room.


----------



## Miss Kris

Does Zara charge-send?  I don't have any stores near me and the US doesn't have online shopping


----------



## juneping

^^i seriously doubt. one time i was asking if they can pull something from another store to the store i was asking from...the store manager gave me a big fat no. but you can call and ask. pls let us know...i am curious.


----------



## P.Y.T.

No they don't! Trust me I asked before I moved to Diego.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Zara needs to get their online shopping in the US started or at least allow stores to do charge sends.  I mean how hard can it be call, pay, send = MANY, MANY happy customers...


----------



## juneping

DC-Cutie said:


> Zara needs to get their online shopping in the US started or at least allow stores to do charge sends.  I mean how hard can it be call, pay, send = MANY, MANY happy customers...



they are actually quite disorganized. 
within these few weeks....i kind of went to zara on a weekly basis....so i knew what kind of merchandises they carry. there's this animal print dress there two weeks ago. it's new arrival at the time (been there 5days max)...so i went back last week to exchange something. i couldn't find that dress. so i asked the SAs....boy it was very aggravating. the SA kept telling me she only worked at basis dept which was 5 feet away from women dept...and she had absolutely no idea what i was talking about. she kept telling me that's not her dept. and the store manager came and helped me.
how could you not know...have absolutely no clue what your store has when you work there??? i just don't get it. i believe some ladies here would familiar with their merchandise like inside out.....
so if you expect someone in the store to know what you want and get it right and send them to you to the right address....that can be bit ambitious for them.


----------



## Miss Kris

DC-Cutie said:


> Zara needs to get their online shopping in the US started or at least allow stores to do charge sends.  I mean how hard can it be call, pay, send = MANY, MANY happy customers...



Agree!  I thought the US site was supposed to be up and running for online sales by now.  It keeps getting pushed off.  I want the dress thatKate Middleton wore yesterday (the blue one) but by the time I get to a Zara it will be sold out for sure.  Ugh.


----------



## alya

I know girls. I drove hour and a half to zara store to get that pink double breasted jacket- it sold out the moment it hit the store!!! I still got lots of cool stuff though))


----------



## alya

nanna_meisje said:


> Sorry, but I don't like Zara at all. I have to admit that I own one evening clutch of them because by the time I saw and bought it, it was "that one" thing I had been looking for a few months, but I'd never consider buying clothing there. For me, Zara is the place where lots of people buy their clothes who actually can't afford the "real" designer thing but want to make others think it is (please don't take this as a offence, I don't judge anyone). When you walk into a Zara store, you are made to believe that you really are in a designer store, as it is the way how they present themselves with  the modern and exclusive design of interior. So, in my opinion, Zara is just like a H&M but with better marketing of things.



Kate Middleton wears Zara, I think she can afford Chanel and other high-end designers Its not about expensive or cheap, afford can't afford. Some people wear everything designer from head to toes, but still cant put it together. Its about being comfortable in your clothes even if its from salvation army.


----------



## Annabear

nanna_meisje what's wrong with not being able to afford real designer clothes?


----------



## slky

alya said:


> Kate Middleton wears Zara, I think she can afford Chanel and other high-end designers Its not about expensive or cheap, afford can't afford. Some people wear everything designer from head to toes, but still cant put it together. Its about being comfortable in your clothes even if its from salvation army.



ITA. The gals I know who adore designer clothes love to shop at Zara as well because it complements their wardrobe. I see A LOT of socialites and richer folk (with all their bling) shop there and the Zara I frequent in Paris is very popular with models. Even if you have easy access to designer gear you rarely want to wear them head-to-toe.

And I do recall once reading in the WSJ that Zara was the ONLY retail brand that luxury houses (incl. Louis Vuitton and Gucci) considered to be their only serious competitor. I think that says a lot.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

nanna_meisje said:


> Sorry, but I don't like Zara at all. I have to admit that I own one evening clutch of them because by the time I saw and bought it, it was "that one" thing I had been looking for a few months, but I'd never consider buying clothing there. For me, Zara is the place where lots of people buy their clothes who actually can't afford the "real" designer thing but want to make others think it is (please don't take this as a offence, I don't judge anyone). *When you walk into a Zara store, you are made to believe that you really are in a designer store, as it is the way how they present themselves with  the modern and exclusive design of interior.* So, in my opinion, Zara is just like a H&M but with better marketing of things.



not at all. Zara falls into the same category as H&M, Vero Moda etc. I don´t think Zara is trying to come of as a designer store, and I would seriously doubt anybody´s take on this being the case. The store has been around for ages in Europe, and like every other non-high end designer store, copies styles off the runway for a cheaper price. Zara is not a "brand", just another fashion store. Same as French Connection ( which is much more expensive than Zara).

In the end, the zara blazer that retailed for $190 will be  marked down to $25 in sale season and at least over here , everybody is well aware of this.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Zara needs to get their online shopping in the US started or at least allow stores to do charge sends. I mean how hard can it be call, pay, send = MANY, MANY happy customers...


 But then they have to deal with the headaches of returns...


----------



## Ladybug09

alya said:


> Kate Middleton wears Zara, I think she can afford Chanel and other high-end designers Its not about expensive or cheap, afford can't afford. Some people wear everything designer from head to toes, but still cant put it together. Its about being comfortable in your clothes even if its from salvation army.


 

Great post.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> But then they have to deal with the headaches of returns...



that's part of being in retail...


----------



## juneping

> Originally Posted by nanna_meisje View Post
> Sorry, but I don't like Zara at all. I have to admit that I own one evening clutch of them because by the time I saw and bought it, it was "that one" thing I had been looking for a few months, but I'd never consider buying clothing there. For me, Zara is the place where lots of people buy their clothes who actually can't afford the "real" designer thing but want to make others think it is (please don't take this as a offence, I don't judge anyone). When you walk into a Zara store, you are made to believe that you really are in a designer store, as it is the way how they present themselves with the modern and exclusive design of interior. So, in my opinion, Zara is just like a H&M but with better marketing of things.



this post sounds very assumptrious so i am going to assume you don't understand fashion. fashion is all about proportion, mix and match and putting on the right body type. i actually do not know which designers you were referring to. if you think you are wearing a chanel and to feel expensive....i think you are kidding yourself. not everybody can make chanel look expensive. even the russian fashion icon (mira duma) made a chanel dress (it was a white dress, very simple) looked like some dress from H&M (pls check out here thread in celebrity forum...the first thread..currently on 3rd). i've seen some people wearing expensive designer clothes and ended up looking like a bucket.
when i walk in zara...i just walk into a store...i don't think it's some store for secondary people who can't afford the real deal...if i walk around with that mentality...i'd go mental.


----------



## Handbag_Whore

Thought I'd share this with all you ZARA fans!! 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...Middleton-choose-Zara-step-royal-wedding.html


----------



## sammie225

I am going to Zara in an hour,i bought white ripped pants there and now the zipper is broken and it is more expensive to put a new zipper than to buy them new 
I am thinking about getting the pink blazer that i saw on a lot of bloggers and maybe some shirts as well  see you later haha


----------



## NYCBelle

sammie225 said:


> I am going to Zara in an hour,i bought white ripped pants there and now the zipper is broken and it is more expensive to put a new zipper than to buy them new
> I am thinking about getting the pink blazer that i saw on a lot of bloggers and maybe some shirts as well  see you later haha



i love this whole look sammie


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

you wanna buy them again? return them they need to replace the pair for you!





sammie225 said:


> I am going to Zara in an hour,i bought white ripped pants there and now the zipper is broken and it is more expensive to put a new zipper than to buy them new
> I am thinking about getting the pink blazer that i saw on a lot of bloggers and maybe some shirts as well  see you later haha


----------



## kathywko

i FINALLY got my hands on the pink blazer after trying to search everywhere for it!


----------



## terebina786

I really love Kate's blue dress... I found one in Toronto in my size miraculously but I tried it on and it really wasn't for me.. I've grown the love Zara, especially recently with all their bright, fun colours and cute dresses.


----------



## Sparklybags

terebina786 said:


> I really love Kate's blue dress... I found one in Toronto in my size miraculously but I tried it on and it really wasn't for me.. I've grown the love Zara, especially recently with all their bright, fun colours and cute dresses.


 
I found one in my store today and I had to get it even though it was a bit big i'm just gonna put more holes in the belt so i can pull it in tighter! They didn't have a smaller size


----------



## sammie225

@nycbelle : thats chiara ferragni from theblondesalad,her outfits are always so nice 
@shoesonmymind : yeah i was thinking about that but i dont have the receipt anymore


----------



## LovesYSL

Sparklybags said:


> I found one in my store today and I had to get it even though it was a bit big i'm just gonna put more holes in the belt so i can pull it in tighter! They didn't have a smaller size



I hope you post a mod shot- I'd love to see it without a jacket over it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here I am wearing my pink jacket (I'm so in love with this jacket  )


----------



## yellow08

I was in Boston (last week for work) and I finally had the opportunity to hit up Zara on Newbury Street. They had a lot of cute stuff but not in my size 

DC, I tried on that jacket (in pink and green) they didn't have the pink one in my size (it was too tight in the shoulders) but the green one seemed to fit differently

I ended up finding another pink blazer (single breast w/gold buttons) that I loved 

I can't wait to wear it! Heading to Vegas next week for work (hoping I can find some stuff in my size)


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> Here I am wearing my pink jacket (I'm so in love with this jacket  )



omg love it!!  looks great on you.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

DC-Cutie said:


> Here I am wearing my pink jacket (I'm so in love with this jacket  )



Love your entire outfit!


----------



## Miss Kris

Sparklybags said:


> I found one in my store today and I had to get it even though it was a bit big i'm just gonna put more holes in the belt so i can pull it in tighter! They didn't have a smaller size


 
The closest store to me is like 2 hours away, so I caved and paid over retail for it on ebay   It would have cost me the same with gas/tax added anyway though.  There is one near my parent's house and I'm going there in 2 weeks but figured they would be sold out by then since several reports are saying most Zara's are totally sold out already. I also picked up a cute black cardy from Nordstrom and a black belt to go with it since the dress comes with brown. 

Is it pretty much TTS?  I am usually a size small in clothes so that's what I bought, but I am worried that I needed the XS.  I guess I can get it altered.  I'll be hunting down the blazers and white pants when I'm there in 2 weeks though, that's for sure!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I bought a couple of pieces from Zara this weekend 
Fitting room pics:





I've been looking fir a skirt like this forever


----------



## coutureddd

DC-Cutie said:


> Here I am wearing my pink jacket (I'm so in love with this jacket  )
> http://i53.tinypic.com/2jebeid.jpg



LOVE the blazer. and the outfit is super cute!


----------



## AlovesJ

DC-Cutie said:


> Here I am wearing my pink jacket (I'm so in love with this jacket  )



Love the whole look.



talldrnkofwater said:


> I bought a couple of pieces from Zara this weekend
> Fitting room pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking fir a skirt like this forever



I really like that skirt. It looks good on you.


----------



## Sparklybags

*DC-Cutie*- Love the pink blazer on you, it looks great!!



Miss Kris said:


> The closest store to me is like 2 hours away, so I caved and paid over retail for it on ebay  It would have cost me the same with gas/tax added anyway though. There is one near my parent's house and I'm going there in 2 weeks but figured they would be sold out by then since several reports are saying most Zara's are totally sold out already. I also picked up a cute black cardy from Nordstrom and a black belt to go with it since the dress comes with brown.
> 
> Is it pretty much TTS? I am usually a size small in clothes so that's what I bought, but I am worried that I needed the XS. I guess I can get it altered. I'll be hunting down the blazers and white pants when I'm there in 2 weeks though, that's for sure!!


 
I'm normally an XS-small and the small is big on me, i'd say it runs slightly on the bigegr side but not huge! I had to ask in Zara for it and they had a couple left in the stock room!




LovesYSL said:


> I hope you post a mod shot- I'd love to see it without a jacket over it.


 
I will post a mod shot here, i'll try it on and take some pictures


----------



## Annabear

*DC-Cutie* when I saw that pink blazer on you, I had to have it. I however didnt see it on my first 3 visits to Zara this week. Today, was my day! I am so happy! Below are my purchases and I am hooked.

I also bought 3 pairs of black pants. I just cant seem to get enough of this store! I love the simplicity of everything in there. I hate fuzzy clothes. I need to wake up at 5am for work, so the last thing I want to do is stand there and have to think about it. I love that each piece there will go with everything I already have. I finally have a favourite clothing store, I used to hate shopping for clothes as I thought most things I found were too over priced for what they are. Yay! Thanks for listening to my rave.


----------



## icecreamom

kat99 said:


> From my blog, I bought this jacket at Zara and love it! I recommend it to all and it comes in a bunch of fun colors (pink and green from what I saw):


 Is this blazer still available? I totally need it... will be going to the mall tomorrow!!!


----------



## Miss Kris

Annabear said:


> *DC-Cutie* when I saw that pink blazer on you, I had to have it. I however didnt see it on my first 3 visits to Zara this week. Today, was my day! I am so happy! Below are my purchases and I am hooked.
> 
> I also bought 3 pairs of black pants. I just cant seem to get enough of this store! I love the simplicity of everything in there. I hate fuzzy clothes. I need to wake up at 5am for work, so the last thing I want to do is stand there and have to think about it. I love that each piece there will go with everything I already have. I finally have a favourite clothing store, I used to hate shopping for clothes as I thought most things I found were too over priced for what they are. Yay! Thanks for listening to my rave.


 
LOVE that trench!  It looks just like the Burberry trench!


----------



## Karolina36

Does anybody know where I can still find the long pleated beige silk skirt?   I believe it's called Accordion Pleat Skirt.


----------



## yellow08

*Tall * love the looks!! That's a really cute skirt!
I have to get that darn blazer (I like the one I purchased but I *need* that ONE-lol)


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> DC, I tried on that jacket (in pink and green) they didn't have the pink one in my size (it was too tight in the shoulders) but the green one seemed to fit differently



The green is made of a different fabric, I ended up returning it because of the wool.  I normally don't have issues with wool, but this was kinds scratchy..


----------



## kat99

icecreamom said:


> Is this blazer still available? I totally need it... will be going to the mall tomorrow!!!



I hope you find it! It should be available, I saw it again recently...


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> The green is made of a different fabric, I ended up returning it because of the wool.  I normally don't have issues with wool, but this was kinds scratchy..



^That's what it was. The funny thing is they didn't have a small in the green so I could see if the fit was better. The small in the pink was a little tight in the shoulders (and the M in the green was a little too big). Now, I'm upset I didn't get the *blazer* in the small(considering I've been dropping a few lbs)


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> ^That's what it was. The funny thing is they didn't have a small in the green so I could see if the fit was better. The small in the pink was a little tight in the shoulders (and the M in the green was a little too big). Now, I'm upset I didn't get the *blazer* in the small(considering I've been dropping a few lbs)



yes! you should have gotten it.  I got it in a M and at first I thought it was a little snug, but after a few minutes of wearing its stretched out a bit.  Now it's perfect!


----------



## princess101804

Annabear how much was that red dress? It's so cute I think it would be perfect with a belt for my graduation


----------



## P.Y.T.

princess101804 said:


> Annabear how much was that red dress? It's so cute I think it would be perfect with a belt for my graduation


 
The dress cost $80.00 dollars. I have the same one in black! I posted it a
while back...


----------



## P.Y.T.

talldrnkofwater said:


> I bought a couple of pieces from Zara this weekend
> Fitting room pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking fir a skirt like this forever


 

Love it! I want a stripe skirt similar to yours. The only thing different is that I want it to be long. Oh, and a stripe maxi dress would be cute and casual.


----------



## lara0112

bought an amazing camel suit from zara - shoulder detailing is amazing, totally in love, as kind of rushed shoulders (not typical blazer style). I have broad shoulders and this making them look more feminine.

I totally love lots of things from zara woman but not so keen on the rest. also best maternity wear IMO.


----------



## fshnonmymind

*talldrnk*, you look fab in that pink blazer. They only had one left when I went to Zara last week and it wasn't my size, so I ended up getting the green.


----------



## lara0112

i love how after the pics of pippa middleton in that blue zara blazer came out, our zara was completely sold out within one day. I went on thursday and found lots of the pink/green/blue, and then again on saturday, and they were all gone LOL


----------



## indi3r4

you girls make me want that pink blazer!  I have them on hold for me.. I think they're better looked unbuttoned..



P.Y.T. said:


>



I also bought this skirt but in different color combo.. they're so cute! and this dress..

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...1/61137/368029/DRESS+WITH+ASYMMETRIC+FLOUNCES


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ Very nice!!


----------



## PrincessBal

My new mint green jeans (and the cage sandals/booties are also from Zara):


----------



## nyssa.

PrincessBal said:


> My new mint green jeans (and the cage sandals/booties are also from Zara):



I love this mint colour! It is absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## airborne

love your mint green jeans, the color is so inspiring and perfect for spring - i also like your jacket too - the texture looks fab 



PrincessBal said:


> My new mint green jeans (and the cage sandals/booties are also from Zara):


----------



## PrincessBal

I love Zara so much I got the Japanese flower scarf when i bought my jeans..


----------



## NYCBelle

PrincessBal said:


> I love Zara so much I got the Japanese flower scarf when i bought my jeans..



love it! where are those jeans you're wearing from?...oops just saw your blog...Levis very nice!!


----------



## juneping

the white blazer i bought a while back...really love it.


----------



## camelbag

Love Zara. Does anyone know when Zara's summer sale in US is going to start? 

Do all US locations start the sale at same time?


----------



## WanShin

Black sheer top from Zara


----------



## airborne

love your scarf the color is rich, loving the burst of orange - beautiful!




PrincessBal said:


> I love Zara so much I got the Japanese flower scarf when i bought my jeans..


----------



## DC-Cutie

PrincessBal said:


> I love Zara so much I got the Japanese flower scarf when i bought my jeans..



don't you just love that scarf?  It's so soft!  I ended up getting the color you're wearing and went back for the green/blue combo..


----------



## PrincessBal

Oh its so soft and the colours are gorgeous! I had the green and blue in my hands when I spotted the purple .. I just couldn't resist! They are both amazing! I can't wait to pair it with a summer dress soon (just have to find the right one!)


----------



## camelbag

Wish I lived closer to a Zara! I plan to make a special trip there for their summer sale. Does anyone know when the summer sale is supposed to start?


----------



## BagLovingMom

The clothes look so great! I don't live close to a Zara, so I dont know how I'd even get it , but does anyone have this bag? 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/es/es/zara-S2011/61145/196027/SHOPPER+TRENZA


----------



## Belle de Jour

sorry, please delete


----------



## Belle de Jour

PrincessBal said:


> I love Zara so much I got the Japanese flower scarf when i bought my jeans..



Great scarf on a great woman ! Do you happen to have a pic where one can see the scarf pattern better? 


I am in love with this scarf, it looks very light, but the description says 100% wool :weird:? Has anyone seen it in stores and can tell me me more? Do you think it will go well with many outfits? 










BagLovingMom said:


> The clothes look so great! I don't live close to a Zara, so I dont know how I'd even get it , but does anyone have this bag?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/es/es/zara-S2011/61145/196027/SHOPPER+TRENZA



http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/who-else-loves-zara-479380-41.html#post18600809

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...o-style-thread-ii-661975-27.html#post18896756

Why doesn't that bag come in purple, green, nude or black


----------



## nekostar0412

BagLovingMom said:


> The clothes look so great! I don't live close to a Zara, so I dont know how I'd even get it , but does anyone have this bag?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/es/es/zara-S2011/61145/196027/SHOPPER+TRENZA


I was just in Zara last night and saw these totes in a few different colors.  The leather (at least I think it was leather) and the bag looked pretty structured and there was something white inside, like an inner sack or something.  I can't tell you much more than that, because I didn't look at it for too long once I remembered that I don't need any more bags  It looked large, but just fine if you're looking for a big bag and if you're as tall as me (5'6")


----------



## PrincessBal

Zara Jeans and blue pointy flats:


----------



## nekostar0412

Hey Zara Lovers, I bought these green linen pants last night, but I'm on the fence as to whether they're a smart addition to my wardrobe.  I was actually on the hunt for some smart black/khaki/camel cropped trousers for work, but these caught my eye instead.  I like them, but am at a loss of what to pair it with, besides white.  The SA suggested I pair this blouse (in white) with it, and I loved it so much I bought it as well.

So ladies, what to pair with these linen trousers?


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

^you can't go wrong with a nice pair of khaki pants, especially in linen for the summer!  

Btw, I have that blouse in three colors, orange, purple, and blue.  I love the fit!  I'm planning on getting more colors!


----------



## BagLovingMom

nekostar0412 said:


> I was just in Zara last night and saw these totes in a few different colors.  The leather (at least I think it was leather) and the bag looked pretty structured and there was something white inside, like an inner sack or something.  I can't tell you much more than that, because I didn't look at it for too long once I remembered that I don't need any more bags  It looked large, but just fine if you're looking for a big bag and if you're as tall as me (5'6")



Thank you so much! I love it! I'm in Charlotte, I'm not really familiar with the brand. I'm sad their online shop doesn't ship to the US


----------



## P.Y.T.

Zara top. I know its very sheer but when I do decide to wear it out, I will put a nude cami under it..


----------



## talldrnkofwater

PYT - great outfit.  I love the pants.


----------



## lily25

My new silk top from Zara with butterfly motif 






Also satin navy blue heels from Zara, my skirt is from Marks and Spencer.


----------



## pinkwaffles

^ i I saw that butterfly top in zara today , love the whole look and the skirt is gorgeous. You look very beautiful


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

PYT - Wow!  Love your outfit!  I especially love the pants!  Stylish lady!

Lily25 - Hot!  Didn't notice the blouse at zara until you posted this lovely outfit!  I may have to get the blouse and that skirt in my wardrobe.


----------



## lily25

You must buy this top, it is so flattering and good quality!


----------



## NYCBelle

lily25 said:


> My new silk top from Zara with butterfly motif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also satin navy blue heels from Zara, my skirt is from Marks and Spencer.



Love the outfit! I really love that top i saw it this morning in their website


----------



## Inspire Me

Ohh... I love all of the outfits! We do not have a Zara here but I am definately going to make a trip to the closet one another state over!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Hopefully, this dress will be my next Zara purchase.....but in my size.


----------



## P.Y.T.

talldrnkofwater said:


> Hopefully, this dress will be my next Zara purchase.....but in my size.


 Oooh, I like. It's a great color too.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Thanks PYT


----------



## chicology

I love a few looks in the Zara Look book for May.
Time to check out Zara again


----------



## yellow08

Dress twins *Tall*! I just picked that dress up from Zara in Vegas!
P.Y.T. & Lily-super cute!!!


----------



## Annabear

I went shopping for about 5 hours today, walked around and browsed and all I came home with was 3 Zara items. I believe its ruined me from liking other clothes (or it may just be a phase!)

I cant my find my battery charger for my camera, so these are taken with the iphone and I dont know how else to put them up here but as thumbnails.

The red dress was a replacement for the other red dress I bought last week. Ive been dreaming of this dress since I saw it on the US website. Prob the priciest dress I own at $219AUD. But I think she is worth it.


----------



## Annabear

*P.Y.T*, love that top! 

*lily25*, I saw that top today and thought how good it looked on you, but I needed some colour in my wardrobe so I chose a hot pink top. 

*tlldrnkofwater* gorgeous dress and I really love that colour. 

I want to see mod pics of everything that you girls buy, so when I see in the store, i'll at least have some idea of how it will look. As trying to get in the change room at Zara Sydney is like watching grass grow. Dont even get me started on the line to try and pay.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

yellow08 said:


> Dress twins *Tall*! I just picked that dress up from Zara in Vegas!
> P.Y.T. & Lily-super cute!!!



I didn't buy it.  It bunched up too much in the middle. 
Annabear- you look smokin hot!!!


----------



## kelbell35

Annabear said:


> I went shopping for about 5 hours today, walked around and browsed and all I came home with was 3 Zara items. I believe its ruined me from liking other clothes (or it may just be a phase!)
> 
> I cant my find my battery charger for my camera, so these are taken with the iphone and I dont know how else to put them up here but as thumbnails.
> 
> The red dress was a replacement for the other red dress I bought last week. Ive been dreaming of this dress since I saw it on the US website. Prob the priciest dress I own at $219AUD. But I think she is worth it.



You look great in all of your new pieces, Annabear!  I just got that dress as well, but I got it in pink.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ absolutely ADORABLE!!!  Looks great with the belt!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Annabear said:


> I went shopping for about 5 hours today, walked around and browsed and all I came home with was 3 Zara items. I believe its ruined me from liking other clothes (or it may just be a phase!)
> 
> I cant my find my battery charger for my camera, so these are taken with the iphone and I dont know how else to put them up here but as thumbnails.
> 
> The red dress was a replacement for the other red dress I bought last week. Ive been dreaming of this dress since I saw it on the US website. Prob the priciest dress I own at $219AUD. But I think she is worth it.


 
You look great...


----------



## yellow08

talldrnkofwater said:


> I didn't buy it.  It bunched up too much in the middle.
> Annabear- you look smokin hot!!!


Oic...I had to size up (it was tight on my hips). Its a cute dress for the price...


----------



## explorer27

Annabear said:


> I went shopping for about 5 hours today, walked around and browsed and all I came home with was 3 Zara items. I believe its ruined me from liking other clothes (or it may just be a phase!)
> 
> I cant my find my battery charger for my camera, so these are taken with the iphone and I dont know how else to put them up here but as thumbnails.
> 
> The red dress was a replacement for the other red dress I bought last week. Ive been dreaming of this dress since I saw it on the US website. Prob the priciest dress I own at $219AUD. But I think she is worth it.



LOVE that red dress, it's long gone at my local Zara but maybe I can pick up the ivory one. I really like the necklace you paired with it as well


----------



## Annabear

Thank you explorer27, was just playing around with accessories. I liked the contrast of the turquoise and the red together.

kelbell35 thanks! The dress looks gorgeous on you! I dont think we had that colour here, we only ever got the red and black. 

Thanks for all the lovely comments everyone.


----------



## kelbell35

^Thanks, Annabear!  I've been looking for a red dress, but they only had this dress in pink and black. I usually don't wear such bright colors, but I already have too many black dresses, and the silhouette of the dress is so cute, I couldn't pass it up. It really is such a fun dress - I love it!



DC-Cutie said:


> ^ absolutely ADORABLE!!!  Looks great with the belt!



Thank you, DC-Cutie!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

kellbell35, I adore that dress, it looks fabulous with the belt.


----------



## pchan2802

I got this top yesterday


----------



## indi3r4

got this yellow top yesterday.. the blazer is also from zara (about 2 years ago!)


----------



## veronabrit

I absolutely LOVE Zara!  I just got this dress:

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...11/61137/355519/DRESS+WITH+FRILLS+AT+THE+BACK

the green color is super pretty and I  the ruffle in the back!


----------



## HBLover1908

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Zara. I never leave the store empty handed.


----------



## airborne

this black and white stripe top looks perfect on you - i love the over sized fit to it 



pchan2802 said:


> I got this top yesterday


----------



## PrincessBal

The grey jersey blazer is by Zara:


----------



## pchan2802

airborne said:


> this black and white stripe top looks perfect on you - i love the over sized fit to it


 
Thank you


----------



## SHAOLIN_BAMBI

P.Y.T. said:


> Zara top. I know its very sheer but when I do decide to wear it out, I will put a nude cami under it..


  wherr is your pants from ??? and is it available in black??


----------



## duckiee

talldrnkofwater said:


> I've been looking fir a skirt like this forever


i love this!!!!

have been hunting for this but cant seem to find it in stores! 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-S2011/61137/287536/CREPE+DRESS


----------



## SHAOLIN_BAMBI

I so so disagree with nanna_meisje, but hey that's her point of view. 
Though i've only started to like zara since this recent collection. 
It has nice items but i could never find anything that i really liked. So i always left with empty hands.
My reason was because everyone buys there so then i would be wearing the same.

now i feel like that's fun and the challenge is to make it yours. 
It's cool to see ppl like the same thing you like. 

maybe you guys don't care just wanted to say this. 

Anywaysss here's what i bought a month ago 
The crochet dress (no sleeves), striped skirt, and pink suit.





can't show my uploaded pic ..


----------



## SHAOLIN_BAMBI




----------



## ByeKitty

I looove Zara! I wish there was a Zara in my town, although that'd probably hurt my wallet


----------



## DC-Cutie

SHAOLIN_BAMBI said:


>



you look beautiful in all of your pieces!  That striped skirt is TDF!!!!


----------



## cj86

pchan2802 said:


> I got this top yesterday



love love love your outfit!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

SHAOLIN_BAMBI said:


>



Love your outfits!


----------



## airborne

everything - super superb!



SHAOLIN_BAMBI said:


>


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the white lace.



SHAOLIN_BAMBI said:


>


----------



## SHAOLIN_BAMBI

thnx a lot ladies !! .. i was a bit nervous to post something here so glad you guys liked this.


Now i wanna have the brown strapy heels they're celling. first shoe from zara i like. 

static.zara.net/photos//2011/V/1/1/p/2403/001/105/2403001105_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1297445727159


----------



## being.myself

Zara, I always go in without a plan but I leave with items I love and wear a lot.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

SHAOLIN_BAMBI said:


>



I love the dress!


----------



## indi3r4

I am going back and forth on this dress.. should i?! 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...n/zara-S2011/61137/348511/BACK+NECKLINE+DRESS


----------



## kelbell35

^ I have it and love it!  Here are a few mod pics.  Just in case you haven't seen it IRL, I couldn't really capture the true color, but it's basically the color shown on Zara's website.  I also tried to get a picture of the back, too...


----------



## indi3r4

they look great on you kelbell!!  i really love the back detail.. how's the fit? is it TTS?


----------



## kelbell35

Aw, thanks!  I agree - I love the back of the dress!  As soon as I saw the back, I had to get it!  I believe it's TTS - my usual size fits me perfect.


----------



## sweetfacespout

kelbell35 said:


> ^ I have it and love it!  Here are a few mod pics.  Just in case you haven't seen it IRL, I couldn't really capture the true color, but it's basically the color shown on Zara's website.  I also tried to get a picture of the back, too...


love it!!! 

I got a dress and heels today:








^the heels are super high, I'm gonna wear them to a club on saturday and I really hope I am not gonna die in them haha.


----------



## anitalilac

duckiee said:


> i love this!!!!
> 
> have been hunting for this but cant seem to find it in stores!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-S2011/61137/287536/CREPE+DRESS



oohh!!! I want that that dress too!!!


----------



## LovesYSL

Love everyone's purchases!
LOVE Zara!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

^ Me too!

Does anyone have this blazer?  I'd love to see some mod pics of it.


----------



## chicology

My new Zara top

While trying it on in the store and worn for the first time after I bought it.


----------



## quynh_1206

Everything is super cute! Zara is the best!


----------



## explorer27

chicology said:


> My new Zara top
> 
> While trying it on in the store and worn for the first time after I bought it.



Love it!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

yellow08 said:


> Oic...I had to size up (it was tight on my hips). Its a cute dress for the price...



I found the dress in an xl.  It's a little big up top but I'm ok with it.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Love that navy blazer.


----------



## MolMol

does anyone know exactly when the sale starts? I think it's sometime in june...


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

californiaCRUSH said:


> Love that navy blazer.



I love it too, can't wait for it to arrive.  Will post mod pics if anyone is interested.

Calicrush- been meaning to say it, is that you in your avatar?  You're so pretty, lady!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I bought this bird shirt last week.  It's really cut 40.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

^ talldrnk, love the shirt and your tbs.


----------



## LVjudy

talldrnkofwater said:


> I bought this bird shirt last week.  It's really cut 40.



shirt twin! i finally made it to zara last wk & picked up that same blouse.  love the print & thought the shirt could work in so many ways.  looks great on you!


----------



## LovesYSL

^^^ Stunning top!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Crazy4Handbags said:


> I love it too, can't wait for it to arrive.  Will post mod pics if anyone is interested.
> 
> Calicrush- been meaning to say it, is that you in your avatar?  You're so pretty, lady!



I wish! Haha it's Cassie


----------



## xikry5talix

talldrnkofwater, cute top!


----------



## danae

I'm loving this dress: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-S2011/61137/368036/TULIP-SKIRT+DRESS
I have always loved Zara but this season has been a great one. 
Also have this: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-S2011/61136/312519/KIMONO+STYLE+CARDIGAN
and this: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-S2011/61138/351521/STUDIO+TULIP+SKIRT


----------



## scarlet555

Ladies, does anyone know the *date* when the US online Zara purchase become available?  I heard it was suppose to be spring/summer, but here we are and nothing yet?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Crazy4Handbags said:


> ^ Me too!
> 
> Does anyone have this blazer?  I'd love to see some mod pics of it.



Ooooooh! me! me! I have this! also the one w/ the button...sick...I have 3 blue bf blazers now...also the purple....


----------



## lily25

chicology said:


> My new Zara top
> 
> While trying it on in the store and worn for the first time after I bought it.


Love it!
I need Zara tops asap!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

sweetfacespout said:


> love it!!!
> 
> I got a dress and heels today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^the heels are super high, I'm gonna wear them to a club on saturday and I really hope I am not gonna die in them haha.


 
I have the same pair and wore them with a full length gown last week to a wedding, they were ok! not too bad for the height.


----------



## sweetfacespout

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I have the same pair and wore them with a full length gown last week to a wedding, they were ok! not too bad for the height.


Yeah, I was surprised they were so comfy. They're one of my favorite pairs now plus they look super cute I got a lot of compliments.


----------



## lily25

My Zara white pants!


----------



## Beriloffun

Loving everyone's outfits so far! 

I was wondering if anyone has any leather jackets from Zara? I'm on the hunt for a white one and was wondering about the quality/thickness of it, as I don't have a store near me..


----------



## Minda

Did anyone get Kate Middleton's post wedding Zara dress?


----------



## lily25

Minda said:


> Did anyone get Kate Middleton's post wedding Zara dress?


link pls?

edit I found it, it is lovely!
http://news.instyle.com/2011/05/02/kate-middleton-zara-dress/


----------



## Minda

Thanks for the link. I just bought the dress from Zara..... very comfy and light. But thinking of returning it as this dress is too recognizable. After the hype, not sure if this dress is a keeper. Hmm.....


----------



## chicology

lily25 said:


> My Zara white pants!



Lily, you look lovely! It's so "summer"


----------



## chicology

Top is from Zara quite sometime ago.


----------



## nekostar0412

Zara is quickly becoming my newest addiction  I've been going about every two weeks or so since last month, and I stopped in last night because I had to pick up my cousins from the mall - perfect opportunity to check out Zara, right?  Luckily, I exercised self-control and only walked out with a shirt and a TRF dress.

However, this dress caught my eye, but they only had it in small, and I wanted to see if the medium would be a better fit.  I'm a bit indecisive, so help me out:
- Which color?  I am Asian with light-medium/tan skin.  The fuchsia is real cute and on the coral trend, but I like the turquoise, too  
- Do you think I could wear this to a summer wedding in a church?I have it in mind for a wedding that starts at 2:30pm (no idea when the reception is, but I'm guessing 5 or 6pm).
- What kind of cover-up (ex. cardigan, light blazer) and color would you style this dress with?


----------



## explorer27

nekostar0412 said:


> Zara is quickly becoming my newest addiction  I've been going about every two weeks or so since last month, and I stopped in last night because I had to pick up my cousins from the mall - perfect opportunity to check out Zara, right?  Luckily, I exercised self-control and only walked out with a shirt and a TRF dress.
> 
> However, this dress caught my eye, but they only had it in small, and I wanted to see if the medium would be a better fit.  I'm a bit indecisive, so help me out:
> - Which color?  I am Asian with light-medium/tan skin.  The fuchsia is real cute and on the coral trend, but I like the turquoise, too
> - Do you think I could wear this to a summer wedding in a church?I have it in mind for a wedding that starts at 2:30pm (no idea when the reception is, but I'm guessing 5 or 6pm).
> - What kind of cover-up (ex. cardigan, light blazer) and color would you style this dress with?



For me it would be too short to wear to a church wedding, how tall are you? If you can make it work, it would be a fun dress to wear...I prefer the pink color. 

It would probably look best with some sort of pashima shawl as a wedding-appropriate coverup.


----------



## nekostar0412

explorer27 said:


> For me it would be too short to wear to a church wedding, how tall are you? If you can make it work, it would be a fun dress to wear...I prefer the pink color.
> 
> It would probably look best with some sort of pashima shawl as a wedding-appropriate coverup.


Thanks for the feedback *explorer*!  I am 5'6" and the Small came down about a 1-2 inches past my fingertips.  I usually try to stick to dresses that are at least mid-thigh to knee-length so I can wear them to work _and_ play, but this is a bit bright and short to do that.


----------



## Samia

Picked these two from Zara yesterday

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-S2011/61157/428005/STRIPED+TOP


----------



## numb

got these 2 yesterday!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-S2011/61137/423005/STRIPED+DRESS

and this one for the beach
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-S2011/61137/389017/LONG+SHIRT


----------



## lily25

I was @ Zara today and out of curiosity I tried on Kate's dress





It kind of sucks on me lol






The lining is horrible, the static makes it stick on your thighs which is really annoying, plus size down as much as possible this is a XS and still it was big, adding unnecessary volume.

 Kate must have a hell of a seamstress because the dress looks amazing on her, it must have been through many alterations. The belt is huuuuge.


----------



## Minda

Hey lily25, I got the XS too...... ditch the belt (just as Kate Middleton did). I tried it at home with another belt and it looks so much better. I actually like it on you... you have the figure for it.


----------



## lily25

^ I didn't buy it the sticky lining would drive me crazy, I saw other prettier dresses, I will be back to buy them. 
This one looked interesting, it is better irl the site makes it look awful for some reason
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-S2011/61137/357516/FLORAL+DRESS

And I'm in desperate need of skirts, but longer than the ones they have currently and in non bright colors, I need a navy asap.


----------



## ITLovesFashion

I'm in! Zara is definitely my favourite store. There're too many beautiful thing from the last collection, I want everything.


----------



## tadpolenyc

i am obsessed with zara. i literally go there every week. i love that there's always something new. i'm in head-to-toe zara right now too!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Zara pants and top.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Zara pants and top.



Love those pants! You look great!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

^ thanks, babe.


----------



## xoxo_k_xoxo

I love Zara, I could live in that shop. I don't mind the price but I do mind living continents away from it. 

But i hear that its opening up soon in Johannesburg, I will still need to fly there but its a cheaper flight ticket than to Europa or America...


----------



## airborne

love your pants, the pattern is so unique, i also like the the coordination of the white shirt and white strap sandals -- love this (great buys)
 zara


Crazy4Handbags said:


> Zara pants and top.


----------



## shesnochill

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Zara pants and top.



*C4H*, you look great!!! I saw those pants today on the website and seeing them on you makes me want them even more


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

airborne said:


> love your pants, the pattern is so unique, i also like the the coordination of the white shirt and white strap sandals -- love this (great buys)
> zara



Thanks, airborne!  The sandals are from topshop, if you're interested.  It's sooo comfy!



annaversary said:


> *C4H*, you look great!!! I saw those pants today on the website and seeing them on you makes me want them even more



Thanks, anna!  The pants are awesome, so comfy, and lightweight... perfect for summer!  I hate wearing shorts because I'm so pale/ purple and I don't like to tan, so these are perfect for those hot summer days.  I have the other colorway too, because hoarding is my middle name.


----------



## shesnochill

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Thanks, anna!  The pants are awesome, so comfy, and lightweight... perfect for summer!  I hate wearing shorts because I'm so pale/ purple and I don't like to tan, so these are perfect for those hot summer days.  I have the other colorway too, because hoarding is my middle name.



*C4H*, i love your sense of humor. + I don't like to tan too! I'd love to see the other colorway!


----------



## airborne

thanks dear 


Crazy4Handbags said:


> Thanks, airborne!  The sandals are from topshop, if you're interested.  It's sooo comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, anna!  The pants are awesome, so comfy, and lightweight... perfect for summer!  I hate wearing shorts because I'm so pale/ purple and I don't like to tan, so these are perfect for those hot summer days.  I have the other colorway too, because hoarding is my middle name.


----------



## Sparklybags

LovesYSL said:


> I hope you post a mod shot- I'd love to see it without a jacket over it.


 

I realised I never posted my mod picture that I snapped


----------



## Minda

^^ You look fabulous in that dress!


----------



## Sparklybags

Minda said:


> ^^ You look fabulous in that dress!


 
Thank You


----------



## Kanyapat

I love Zara esp, when they are on sale


----------



## stl

Has anyone tried/bought these dresses from Zara?
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/de/en/zara-S2011/61137/376001/STRIPED+DRESS
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/de/en/zara-S2011/61137/375501/SLEEVELESS+DRESS

I would love to have your feedback. I am thinking of ordering them (we do not have Zara where I live), but I was curious to see how they sit on normal people. And if the material is thick or not.


----------



## tadpolenyc

stl said:


> Has anyone tried/bought these dresses from Zara?
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/de/en/zara-S2011/61137/376001/STRIPED+DRESS
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/de/en/zara-S2011/61137/375501/SLEEVELESS+DRESS
> 
> I would love to have your feedback. I am thinking of ordering them (we do not have Zara where I live), but I was curious to see how they sit on normal people. And if the material is thick or not.



the material of the striped dress is very thick and there's boning in the bodice as well. it also runs on the small side. the orange dress is a thin, good summer dress. it's tts, or order a size smaller if you want a slimmer fit.

can you tell i'm obsessed with this place?


----------



## stl

Thank you so much. I would be addicted to Zara if I had one nearby as well!!!


----------



## nekostar0412

Sooo does anyone have any better idea of when the sale is going to be?  I'm hearing that it's going to be in June for sure...



Sparklybags said:


> I realised I never posted my mod picture that I snapped


Love the dress!  One of the times I was in Zara last month, a woman was talking with an SA, asking for this dress, and the SA was like, "we had a lot of them, and then they suddenly sold out" - guess that's the "Princess effect"


----------



## stl

stl said:


> Has anyone tried/bought these dresses from Zara?
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/de/en/zara-S2011/61137/376001/STRIPED+DRESS
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/de/en/zara-S2011/61137/375501/SLEEVELESS+DRESS
> 
> I would love to have your feedback. I am thinking of ordering them (we do not have Zara where I live), but I was curious to see how they sit on normal people. And if the material is thick or not.



If anyone is interested in seeing how the stripe dresss look, here's a good example from lookbook.
http://lookbook.nu/look/2035013-I-am-Konstantina-the-Sailor-girl


----------



## Miss Kris

OMGosh I am going to Zara today for the first time ever.  I know that no one else would understand my excitement besides you all!  It's over an hour away but I'm finally going!! ahhh!


----------



## juneping

have fun *MissKris*!! and pls post your haul when you are back.


----------



## juneping

does anyone know when is the sale going to be?


----------



## materialgurl

juneping said:


> does anyone know when is the sale going to be?



I went to Zara today and things were already on sale.. not sure when it started though


----------



## Miss Kris

I was a little disappointed actually.  They hardly had any of the dresses that they have on their website, it was disorganized, I saw more girls walking around and talking than working, and I felt like the store had no flow- stuff everywhere.  I got a few things but I expected to get a bunch more.  There is one near my parents house so when I go home next I will check that one out.


----------



## sansandy

stl said:


> Has anyone tried/bought these dresses from Zara?
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/de/en/zara-S2011/61137/376001/STRIPED+DRESS
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/de/en/zara-S2011/61137/375501/SLEEVELESS+DRESS
> 
> I would love to have your feedback. I am thinking of ordering them (we do not have Zara where I live), but I was curious to see how they sit on normal people. And if the material is thick or not.



I love the orange one. I plan to get it in blue  It runs smaller (I'm using a XS in Zara) and S fits me perfectly.


----------



## nekostar0412

Miss Kris said:


> I was a little disappointed actually.  They hardly had any of the dresses that they have on their website, it was disorganized, I saw more girls walking around and talking than working, and I felt like the store had no flow- stuff everywhere.  I got a few things but I expected to get a bunch more.  There is one near my parents house so when I go home next I will check that one out.


Awww, I'm sorry your first Zara experience was sub-par.  I've only been to two different ones (in different cities), and have had different experiences at both.  Did you go to one that was kind of small?  Perhaps that is why they didn't have as many of the dresses or items you were looking for - that or the store gets so many hits and things sell out quickly...


----------



## juneping

i just read from a site (fashionista 101) that Zara is going to launch online shopping in sept 2011. have you heard about this before? i can't wait!!!
source:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...&gl=us&client=firefox-a&source=www.google.com


----------



## DC-Cutie

juneping said:


> i just read from a site (fashionista 101) that Zara is going to launch online shopping in sept 2011. have you heard about this before? i can't wait!!!
> source:
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...&gl=us&client=firefox-a&source=www.google.com


 
their have been so many dates out there, I'll just wait for it to actually go live or read something on Zara's website.


----------



## juneping

DC-Cutie said:


> their have been so many dates out there, I'll just wait for it to actually go live or read something on Zara's website.



yes...i just read another site (can't even remember where) said it's this october...ugh....


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Zara Blazers are effortlessly chic!


----------



## dianne

Hey girls!I love Zara too so i thought i post here as well.
I recently bought this dress
http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/7329/7383867802113.jpg

it's a very nice dress and i adore the snake print but i didn't like the sleeves so i did a little stiching and it came out like this...

http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/7260/19062011871.jpg

I think it looks much much better


----------



## Minda

^^^ It looks tons better than the original..... you look fabulous in it.


----------



## rito511

Anyone owns camouflage jacket? Just wondering how the fitting is.


----------



## yogagirl

I own the camouflage jacket. I think it runs a little on the fitted side so I went up one size for a looser fit as I don't like tight jackets.


----------



## phinz

I've just been to Zara this evening in Manchester and it looks like they are getting ready for the sale. The windows were cleared and all the clothes were on racks. Looks like it is going to start tomorrow in the UK at least.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I called the DC store and the sale should start this weekend


----------



## DC-Cutie

I picked up this dress recently, love the print, the wide sleeves and the flowy bottom:


----------



## airborne

beautiful dress - love it


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

annaversary said:


> *C4H*, i love your sense of humor. + I don't like to tan too! I'd love to see the other colorway!



Hi, Anna.  It's been so grey and rainy here lately so I haven't felt like wearing anything too colorful.  I'll post the other pants soon!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Zara Blazers are effortlessly chic!



My kinda gal.  I love your colorblocking!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Crazy4Handbags said:


> My kinda gal.  I love your colorblocking!



Oh my...THANK YOU!


----------



## pekie

Bought this lovely jacket few days ago.. i love it! can't wait to wear it.


----------



## disc0ball

lily25 said:


> I was @ Zara today and out of curiosity I tried on Kate's dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It kind of sucks on me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lining is horrible, the static makes it stick on your thighs which is really annoying, plus size down as much as possible this is a XS and still it was big, adding unnecessary volume.
> 
> Kate must have a hell of a seamstress because the dress looks amazing on her, it must have been through many alterations. The belt is huuuuge.


Yeah, I bought this dress in early April and I remember wearing it a week or two before Kate did. I personally don't like brown belts and shoes, so I wore it with a skinny black patent leather belt and flats. Because of the cut, I think a belt is necessary with the dress to cut down the volume. However, I did not have any of the issues you seem to of had with the lining. Overall, I love the dress and it fits me very well without alterations. I can see though someone who is very petit or shorter having issues with the dress.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

pekie said:


> Bought this lovely jacket few days ago.. i love it! can't wait to wear it.



I've been eyeing this jacket too.  I can't wait to get your review and maybe a mod pic?!


----------



## yellow08

....


----------



## indi3r4

zara US sale starts tomorrow


----------



## Totz87

i just but this dress, i decide wich shoes wore with, but i don't know which bag 
i've all LV but are darks color, what do you think? i was thinking add one white bag in Epi leather, but i don't want spend 700+&#8364; on a bag i use only in summer 

(sorry for the blurry pic)


----------



## chicology

pekie said:


> Bought this lovely jacket few days ago.. i love it! can't wait to wear it.



Oh my!!! I LOVE this!!! But I haven't seen it at my stores. Wondering if it's not out yet or has been sold out?


----------



## fairygirl

lovely jacket and dress .


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lots of goodies...  the crowd was minimal, but LOTS of markdowns!!


----------



## LovesYSL

Sparklybags said:


> I realised I never posted my mod picture that I snapped



I love it on you!


----------



## juneping

I finally found the leopard clutch....so happy!! 69.99 from 89.99
Some tees are 25 dollars but nice stuffs are only 20-30% off. Most blazers are 99.99 not much cheaper....


----------



## chicology

Tried on the Red and Blue Blazers.
I chose the blue one. Perfect fit and I love the contrasting green lining at the cuff.


----------



## hazeltt

^ Love the blue blazer!


----------



## juneping

zara blazer 




zara leopard clutch


----------



## coutureddd

^^ LOVE the leopard clutch! did you find it in NYC? which store did you go to?


----------



## juneping

coutureddd said:


> ^^ LOVE the leopard clutch! did you find it in NYC? which store did you go to?


the one at 34th Street and Broadway. i think i got the last one. i saw 2 before lunch and went back after lunch and saw only one. hope they have more at the back....


----------



## indi3r4

Went a lil bit nuts today at both SF store.. Selection is better at post street location of course but I saw SAs bringing more goodies from the backstock at The Westfield mall location.. Will post my loot when I get home later! After this, I think I'm going to wait for secod markdown.


----------



## kelbell35

juneping said:


> zara leopard clutch



Gorgeous clutch, juneping!  I'm trying hard to stay on my ban, but this sale is sooooo tempting...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here are my pieces from the sale (minus the jacket and ikat print dress, they are recent purchases):


----------



## Sparklybags

Love all the buys DC-Cutie!! I've beein eyeing those little clutches everytime I got into Zara!


----------



## Pinkdancer

Awesome stuff, DC Cutie!

I went into my local Zara yesterday and it was a madhouse. I didn't realize the sale was going on. Left empty-handed, though.


----------



## indi3r4

love everything DC.. especially the dress!
here's mine..


----------



## neenabengal

got these leopard print wedges yesterday for £30 - yay!
Look great with skinny jeans and a T and cashmere scarf
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-S2011-s/102012/196289/LEOPARD+WEDGE


----------



## glitterchic

I recently purchased a bright red pair of pants from Zara and I'm looking for some ideas on what to pair with them. I have done a navy striped shirt for a nautical look, but can't think of much to go with it.


----------



## juneping

glitterchic said:


> I recently purchased a bright red pair of pants from Zara and I'm looking for some ideas on what to pair with them. I have done a navy striped shirt for a nautical look, but can't think of much to go with it.


 
a simple white, or black tee would be fine.
the red is eye catching....and it can be the statement piece.


----------



## ITLovesFashion

I just ordered a turquoise satin top! Can't wait to get it! Will post pics soon.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I bought this dress the other day.  I may go back for the other color 39.90




Anthro belt


----------



## icecreamom

glitterchic said:


> I recently purchased a bright red pair of pants from Zara and I'm looking for some ideas on what to pair with them. I have done a navy striped shirt for a nautical look, but can't think of much to go with it.



Also have bright red skinnies (mine from Jbrand), I pair them with white tee, gold jewelry and something leopard (shoes or thin belt)


----------



## ayekilla

Zara is so great.  Fast affordable fashion.


----------



## juneping

zara top and clutch.


----------



## coutureddd

juneping said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-J-EYCTukCC4/Tg4MZPt4B3I/AAAAAAAAAq8/BEbgGTCA5iU/s640/leather+skirt+clutch+2.jpg
> 
> zara top and clutch.



LOVE that clutch! great purchases


----------



## juneping

coutureddd said:


> LOVE that clutch! great purchases



thanks!! the color really pops.


----------



## seajewel

Hi everyone, does anyone know when Zara carried the colorblock flats? Pictured here:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-VPxhhllzAMo/Tdn9kIWRG6I/AAAAAAAACOE/VCbjGy2yH2Y/s550/bee+11.JPG

I really love the look of these and want them so bad, but don't see them on the site or on ebay


----------



## DC-Cutie

seajewel said:


> Hi everyone, does anyone know when Zara carried the colorblock flats? Pictured here:
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-VPxhhllzAMo/Tdn9kIWRG6I/AAAAAAAACOE/VCbjGy2yH2Y/s550/bee+11.JPG
> 
> I really love the look of these and want them so bad, but don't see them on the site or on ebay



 I saw them at the Georgetown store


----------



## Annabear

You guys are so lucky to have Zara sales on.

Our store here in Sydney just opened so I doubt they will do a sale in the near future.

DC - that red striped dress is freaking amazing! I wish our store had the same stuff you guys have. We definitely dont get the same stock.

I really shouldnt be here lurking cos I have a house to furnish! If I stay here long enough, the only thing ill be furnishing is my wardrobe - with Zara items


----------



## Bornsocialite26

My basic Z pieces





http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1439856&stc=1&d=1309642971


----------



## chrunchy

Here is what I got on sale .

Peep-toe flats and studded flats:





Two blazers:


----------



## oxyoxy136

^^ Oh, I love the black blazer!


----------



## chynaxdawl

i've been looking for a white blazer...how much was it? i wonder if they have any left...


----------



## chicology

I bought these


----------



## chrunchy

chynaxdawl said:


> i've been looking for a white blazer...how much was it? i wonder if they have any left...



It was still 79.


----------



## P.Y.T.

chrunchy said:


> Here is what I got on sale .
> 
> Peep-toe flats and studded flats:
> 
> 
> Two blazers:


 
*We are blazer twins!!!*


----------



## chrunchy

P.Y.T. said:


> *We are blazer twins!!!*


----------



## coutureddd

bought these! (floral print dress not from Zara)


----------



## explorer27

Here are my purchases + a modeling pic. 

I was lucky to find these dresses still in stock in a S and $39.99 each! The orange-y one was actually supposed to be more but was tagged wrongly and they honored the price.


----------



## alice87

I wish we had a store here, in WA. Zara is good!


----------



## tcl_111

My very first pair of Zara shoes and a striped top from Zara Girls. The shoes were marked down from S$165.90 to S$89.90, Zara USA pricing is so much better!!!


----------



## lily25

^ cool! Love this top!







Channeling Jackie O with white summer pants and black t shirt with silk  bow detail, clothes from* Zara*,

sandals KJaques, and of course Lindy bag.





 		  		 	      		 		  		   		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## Antonia

*Love that pic of Jackie O!  It's such a great look!*


----------



## juneping

*lily*...you look so pretty. you have such a nice proportional figure...makes you look good in any outfits.


----------



## lily25

June you are always so kind, thank you!

Antonia, thanks, I'm a fan of Jackie O style!


----------



## juneping

i tried this jacket/coat in the store. it's so much more flattering. the jacket looks very straight on this model but IRL it flares out...very cute. i am thinking if i should get it or not. i don't want to buy it but not wear it...since i have a few hanging in the closet.


----------



## am2022

very nice june.... take a picture of yourself at the store  and post it here... let's see.. im sure you will rock it!
lily.. you look so adorable!!!

You live in Athens??? love love to visit there... Im planning my next trip for May, 2012... I might go Berlin , Paris but im thinking of Athens and Amsterdam as well...


----------



## pianoprincess

sorry to ask this again...but can u buy zara online in US?


----------



## juneping

not until sept....but no one knows for sure.


----------



## Elissabeta

lily25 said:


> ^ cool! Love this top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Channeling Jackie O with white summer pants and black t shirt with silk  bow detail, clothes from* Zara*,
> 
> sandals KJaques, and of course Lindy bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________




Love it !!! Like always .


----------



## livii

does anyone have the cobalt blue blazer? i'm usually a size us 4 but in h&m blazers, i'm a size 6.  Since i live in washington, i asked my mother to get it for me and she got a size M. do you think it'll fit? TIA!


----------



## evilvietgirl

explorer27 said:


> Here are my purchases + a modeling pic.
> 
> I was lucky to find these dresses still in stock in a S and $39.99 each! The orange-y one was actually supposed to be more but was tagged wrongly and they honored the price.




Where did you buy the blue dress?


----------



## marina230

@Livii, this blue cobalt blazer runs big. Get small for sure.

****To all ladies,you look great! I went one day to Zara in order to buy stuff for my 21 years old baby girl (after seeing your pictures) and got a lot for myself.****


----------



## chrunchy

I recently bought these pants from the new collection


----------



## explorer27

evilvietgirl said:


> Where did you buy the blue dress?



South Coast Plaza's Zara in Costa Mesa, CA.


----------



## juneping

chrunchy said:


> I recently bought these pants from the new collection


r those waxed jeans?? look like leather to me.


----------



## chrunchy

juneping said:


> r those waxed jeans?? look like leather to me.



Yes, they are waxed .


----------



## juneping

chrunchy said:


> Yes, they are waxed .



very cool!! i saw a pair in black...was thinking about them.



so can ppl tell me does this shopper come with a shoulder strap??


----------



## BooYah

^when I saw it IRL at the 5th Ave boutique a few months ago, I did not see any shoulder strap on the bag---it only had the 2 top handles for hand-carry. It looked so beautiful in the cognac color, and the red as well


----------



## Anna R.

I did not see a shoulder strap either, but it`s a beautiful bag! Very pretty!


----------



## juneping

thanks!!

personally i like the red better but i think black is the way to go...i prefer a darker brown.


----------



## NYCBelle

E-commerce site opening September 7th...

http://www.fabsugar.com/Zara-Launch-US-Ecommerce-September-18558575

After opening its digital doors to European customers last year, a rep for Zara just confirmed that it will launch its US ecommerce site on Sept. 7. The Spanish retailer is known for churning out on-trend, chic, and well-made duds and the upcoming shoppable site marks an exciting time for those who aren't in the vicinity of a standalone store  or ones who prefer not to stand in line. We couldn't be more excited  mark your calendars!


----------



## juneping

finally....thanks for letting us know. can't wait.


----------



## am2022

june i have this in cognac/ camel color and yes it does come with a detachable strap!!!

very nice bag!


juneping said:


> very cool!! i saw a pair in black...was thinking about them.
> 
> 
> 
> so can ppl tell me does this shopper come with a shoulder strap??
> static.zara.net/photos//2011/I/1/1/p/4090/004/040/4090004040_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1312210410946


----------



## am2022

i got this in february, 2011 for $ 150 i think
did it go on sale?


----------



## am2022

it was big on balenciaga site as its too cute back then and so many bal ladies bought it!!!
here is o. palermo with the same color that i have!


----------



## am2022

oops !


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> it was big on balenciaga site as its too cute back then and so many bal ladies bought it!!!
> here is o. palermo with the same color that i have!



it was inspired by balenciaga?? cool....
actually it's my bf told me it's nice...i didn't like it at first sight.  but it just grew on me after i keep seeing it. but i think i am getting the black. 
is it very bulky? heavy?


----------



## am2022

Not at all. Very light! Can be bulky as its a bit structured. 
Let me upload a pic for you June!


----------



## Blo0ondi

i love zara... but hate mango
they have realy nice tops and mini like dresses i dont mind spending $1000 in zara!


----------



## Brigitte031

NYCBelle said:


> E-commerce site opening September 7th...
> 
> http://www.fabsugar.com/Zara-Launch-US-Ecommerce-September-18558575
> 
> After opening its digital doors to European customers last year, a rep for Zara just confirmed that it will launch its US ecommerce site on Sept. 7. The Spanish retailer is known for churning out on-trend, chic, and well-made duds and the upcoming shoppable site marks an exciting time for those who aren't in the vicinity of a standalone store &#8212; or ones who prefer not to stand in line. We couldn't be more excited &#8212; mark your calendars!


 
Thank you for this information! I just cannot wait to shop Zara online!! I always have a hard time finding my size in heels at the stores so this is going to be amazing.


----------



## Love my Tanos

juneping said:


> very cool!! i saw a pair in black...was thinking about them.
> 
> 
> 
> so can ppl tell me does this shopper come with a shoulder strap??
> static.zara.net/photos//2011/I/1/1/p/4090/004/040/4090004040_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1312210410946



I bought this in the cognac color, and love love loved it - BUT, the shoulder strap is very temperamental. There are two studs on each side of the inside of the bag; you affix the shoulder strap by pushing the studs into holes in the strap. My experience has been that the strap comes loose on one side or the other *very* easily, no matter how much or little is in the bag. It would've been so much better if the strap were attached by hooks or something. The studs just aren't long enough to keep the strap in place.

I'll probably wind up using it w/o the strap; it's too gorgeous to stay in my closet all the time


----------



## juneping

Love my Tanos said:


> I bought this in the cognac color, and love love loved it - BUT, the shoulder strap is very temperamental. There are two studs on each side of the inside of the bag; you affix the shoulder strap by pushing the studs into holes in the strap. My experience has been that the strap comes loose on one side or the other *very* easily, no matter how much or little is in the bag. It would've been so much better if the strap were attached by hooks or something. The studs just aren't long enough to keep the strap in place.
> 
> I'll probably wind up using it w/o the strap; it's too gorgeous to stay in my closet all the time



wow...the brown is such a popular color. most people told me they would or have gotten the brown color.
thanks for telling me about the shoulder strap....mn....i'll have to stop by the store sometime to check it out. i had high hopes of that should strap...i am not very found of carrying bags by arm...


----------



## smooches2608

amacasa said:


> i got this in february, 2011 for $ 150 i think
> did it go on sale?



it did, i think it went down to 69.99 and now kicking myself for not buying it..


----------



## Love my Tanos

juneping said:


> wow...the brown is such a popular color. most people told me they would or have gotten the brown color.
> thanks for telling me about the shoulder strap....mn....i'll have to stop by the store sometime to check it out. i had high hopes of that should strap...i am not very found of carrying bags by arm...



YW. The cognac color is gorgeous; it was the one I specifically wanted, but also the only one the Zara I went to had in stock. I was soo excited over this bag, but now I wonder if it was such a good purchase. It happened to get wet, and even though I dried it off quickly, there are still water marks on the leather. If you do wind up buying it, maybe consider treating the leather with some kind of weatherprooofing spray before taking it out. 

I actually think the bag is more attractive w/o the shoulder strap, but yeah the handles are quite shallow so it might be uncomfortable to even try carrying it around the elbow, so if you know you won't ever want to carry it as you would a briefcase, you might want to take a pass on this one.


----------



## quynh_1206

Blo0ondi said:


> i love zara... but hate mango
> they have realy nice tops and mini like dresses i dont mind spending $1000 in zara!


 
I agree. I heard many good things about Mango and finally had a chance to shop there a few months ago and was very very disappointed. It is nothing like Zara as I was told by a few sources. Zara is still the best!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

juneping said:


> very cool!! i saw a pair in black...was thinking about them.
> 
> 
> 
> so can ppl tell me does this shopper come with a shoulder strap??
> static.zara.net/photos//2011/I/1/1/p/4090/004/040/4090004040_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1312210410946


 
Yes, this bag does come with a shoulder strap. 

BTW, just to say, although this bag is BEAUTIFUL, it does scratch super easily. When I saw it the one in the boutique had a LOT of scratches all over it.


----------



## juneping

hi ladies,
thanks for chiming in about the shopper....i tried it at the store...didn't like the stiffness. so i got something else. hahahaa....
i got this slouchy shopper and 2 belts....


----------



## juneping

boy...i didn't see this at the store...but this is so gorg...i want one.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I picked up these in NYC

The pics are super small because they were taken with my BlackBerry and I had to compress them because they were too large!!


----------



## junzi

does anyone have the leopard print blazer from the recent spring summer collection? it's sold out in stores so hunting ebay for it. i'm a US6/UK10, should i get S or M?


----------



## juneping

i really love this tulip dress...


----------



## chicology

juneping said:


> i really love this tulip dress...



So do I It's really gorg. I love the structured fit. I'm hunting this down..


----------



## Totz87

hi girls.. what do you think about this dress???


----------



## Anna R.

Totz87 said:


> hi girls.. what do you think about this dress???



Looks good! I like it!


----------



## yellow08

*Totz87*, very cute!
Also, loving your bag!


----------



## chanel*liz

Totz87 said:


> hi girls.. what do you think about this dress???



love that dress!! and cute bag!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

juneping said:


> very cool!! i saw a pair in black...was thinking about them.
> 
> 
> 
> so can ppl tell me does this shopper come with a shoulder strap??
> static.zara.net/photos//2011/I/1/1/p/4090/004/040/4090004040_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1312210410946



Yes they do have a detachable strap!  Fell in love with this bag ...and was shocked to see them in the SF store this week.  After walking around the store with it for about 15 minutes, decided its size and shape is rather large and awkward.  It looks great when photographed


----------



## juneping

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Yes they do have a detachable strap!  Fell in love with this bag ...and was shocked to see them in the SF store this week.  After walking around the store with it for about 15 minutes, decided* its size and shape is rather large and awkward*.  It looks great when photographed



exactly - i use subway as my main transportation. and i just can't figure out how i am going to carry it while i am sitting in the subway..i couldn't lay it flat on my lap and if i let it sit upright on my lap...i'd look like i am hiding behind this bag... it's very gorg for sure but it's just not functional to me.


----------



## chanel*liz

just went to my zara.. picked up some good stuff!! they were having a huge sale!!


----------



## hazeltt

I love Zara but I can never find anything in there during sale time. I can only shop in there when it's peaceful and quiet.


----------



## DiorKiss

I love Zara! I think they have really cute stuff and their quality is very good for the price, too bad I have to travel a little while to get there. I've been thinking of getting an Isabel Marant jacket but those are so expensive, and I found a nice Zara-lookalike! What do you think?


----------



## juneping

DiorKiss said:


> I love Zara! I think they have really cute stuff and their quality is very good for the price, too bad I have to travel a little while to get there. I've been thinking of getting an Isabel Marant jacket but those are so expensive, and I found a nice Zara-lookalike! What do you think?


i like it a lot. i bought it but returned it b/c i bought the white one in exactly the same style..couldn't justify it. i would have bought this one instead of the white one...but too late. ush:


----------



## indi3r4

juneping said:


> i really love this tulip dress...



i am in love with this dress too!!


----------



## juneping

indi3r4 said:


> i am in love with this dress too!!



it's really fab...you should check it out...


----------



## kelbell35

juneping said:


> i really love this tulip dress...



Loooooove this!  I have it in pink, but I love this color.  It looks great on you!



Totz87 said:


> hi girls.. what do you think about this dress???



It looks very flattering on you!  Did you end up getting it? (And ditto to what everyone else is saying - gorgeous bag!)


----------



## juneping

kelbell35 said:


> Loooooove this!  I have it in pink, but I love this color.  It looks great on you!


thanks kelbell!!


----------



## Totz87

kelbell35 said:


> Loooooove this! I have it in pink, but I love this color. It looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> It looks very flattering on you! Did you end up getting it? (And ditto to what everyone else is saying - gorgeous bag!)


 no..i don't bought .. cause my friend was with me, she said, it was orrible.. i thinkin on 2 more days an i will decide


----------



## junzi

does anyone have the leopard print blazer from the recent spring  summer collection? it's sold out in stores so hunting ebay for it. i'm a  US6/UK10, should i get S or M?


----------



## Shopaholicmania

hazeltt said:


> I love Zara but I can never find anything in there during sale time. I can only shop in there when it's peaceful and quiet.


 
Hahaha....me too.  I can't shop when the shop is in a mess but lucky the outlets at my side doesn't really have impressive sales items.



DiorKiss said:


> I love Zara! I think they have really cute stuff and their quality is very good for the price, too bad I have to travel a little while to get there. I've been thinking of getting an Isabel Marant jacket but those are so expensive, and I found a nice Zara-lookalike! What do you think?


 
I think this looks gd!!
I esp LVoe zara blazers!! Perfect fit for me!

I missed their shoes....super deadly high heels.


----------



## lily25

DiorKiss said:


> I love Zara! I think they have really cute stuff and their quality is very good for the price, too bad I have to travel a little while to get there. I've been thinking of getting an Isabel Marant jacket but those are so expensive, and I found a nice Zara-lookalike! What do you think?



I love the earthy color and cutting edge design! Really good find. Is it from the Fall collection?
I love isabel marant jacket too, but the price is high and there is no boutique where I live, really hard to find. I don't want to order one on line without trying on first.


----------



## CivicGirl

Has anyone tried on Zara kids' clothing? I'm eyeing a girls' fur vest and was wondering if L/XL would be comparable to a women's XS?


----------



## Chi town Chanel

DiorKiss said:


> I love Zara! I think they have really cute stuff and their quality is very good for the price, too bad I have to travel a little while to get there. I've been thinking of getting an Isabel Marant jacket but those are so expensive, and I found a nice Zara-lookalike! What do you think?



I love this jacket.  So chic!


----------



## wenzin

Chi town Chanel said:


> I love this jacket.  So chic!


 

totoally chic!!!!!!
so hot!!


----------



## Pinkdancer

DiorKiss said:


> I love Zara! I think they have really cute stuff and their quality is very good for the price, too bad I have to travel a little while to get there. I've been thinking of getting an Isabel Marant jacket but those are so expensive, and I found a nice Zara-lookalike! What do you think?



Get it! I purchased this jacket last week and it's amazing.


----------



## LVjudy

Pinkdancer said:


> Get it! I purchased this jacket last week and it's amazing.



any chance you could post a modeling pic? peeked at your blog but didnt see it *great blog btw* ive been dying to see this on a real person b4 attempting to hunt it down


----------



## DiorKiss

Thanks for all the replies girls! I was in Zara today and decided to get it, it's actually even cuter in real life.

Lily25, yes it's from the fall collection! And I feel the same way about Isabel Marant, gorgeous, but way too expensive to just order.


----------



## chynaxdawl

how much is the zara one? can someone post a modeling photo?


----------



## juneping

chynaxdawl said:


> how much is the zara one? can someone post a modeling photo?



its' 129.


----------



## purse-nality

DiorKiss said:


> Thanks for all the replies girls! I was in Zara today and decided to get it, it's actually even cuter in real life.
> 
> Lily25, yes it's from the fall collection! And I feel the same way about Isabel Marant, gorgeous, but way too expensive to just order.



I've been waiting/searching for this jacket! It hasn't arrived at my location yet, but already sold out in hong kong! I almost resorted to the last XS. No more room for sleeves when i tried it over a tank. I sooo desperately wanted it to fit!!! Like i even thought, hmmm, maybe it'd stretch overtime w/ wear


----------



## BagEssence

My little 5 year old girl runs straight into Zara Kids every time I go into Zara....strangely enough she buys stuff that is not pink for once when she's in Zara......


----------



## ladysarah

does anyone know if this collection is in the shops now, or can be ordered on line? Have you got any of these pieces? love this look


----------



## guccisima

CivicGirl said:


> Has anyone tried on Zara kids' clothing? I'm eyeing a girls' fur vest and was wondering if L/XL would be comparable to a women's XS?


Yes, it is. I´m quite small and i wear a lot of Zara kids stuff. The children clothing run quite bit and  a lot of things will fit a womens XS or S.
And the price is great as well


----------



## pekie

i bought this jacket but returned it as it was expensive and i couldnt really justify as i rather buy a winter coat for that price. loved it as well



DiorKiss said:


> I love Zara! I think they have really cute stuff and their quality is very good for the price, too bad I have to travel a little while to get there. I've been thinking of getting an Isabel Marant jacket but those are so expensive, and I found a nice Zara-lookalike! What do you think?


----------



## rnsmelody

Hey Ladies! Just jumping on the Zara train. I feel in love with this jacket! I was wondering if any of you gals have this leather jacket from them. How is the fit, quality etc?

 Is there such thing as counterfeit Zara? Thanks!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/12201/en/zara-W2011/122007/386260/LEATHER%2BJACKET


----------



## juneping

rnsmelody said:


> Hey Ladies! Just jumping on the Zara train. I feel in love with this jacket! I was wondering if any of you gals have this leather jacket from them. How is the fit, quality etc?
> 
> Is there such thing as counterfeit Zara? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...01/en/zara-W2011/122007/386260/LEATHER+JACKET



very nice jacket. to me...i think tho zara in general runs a little big but it's not that consistent. so depends on your regular size...if you are US4..try S, 6-8 then M....HTH.


----------



## rnsmelody

juneping said:


> very nice jacket. to me...i think tho zara in general runs a little big but it's not that consistent. so depends on your regular size...if you are US4..try S, 6-8 then M....HTH.



Thanks *juneping*  By any chance do you know if there is such thing as counterfeit Zara?


----------



## juneping

rnsmelody said:


> Thanks *juneping*  By any chance do you know if there is such thing as counterfeit Zara?



i don't think so. 
BUT...i bought a cape which was the exact same cut as Zara's cape few seasons ago on ebay. the seller used zara's stock photo and other (their own i believe) modeling pix. but they didn't say it's Zara or mentioned zara at all.

so i wouldn't worry too much about it.

i've seen some zara dresses on ebay...there's one still in the store and the seller said it's sold out...retail 99.99 and it was listed 179....SMH...

btw, love your avatar photo...the kitty was claiming all those shoes boxes.


----------



## rnsmelody

juneping said:


> i don't think so.
> BUT...i bought a cape which was the exact same cut as Zara's cape few seasons ago on ebay. the seller used zara's stock photo and other (their own i believe) modeling pix. but they didn't say it's Zara or mentioned zara at all.
> 
> so i wouldn't worry too much about it.
> 
> i've seen some zara dresses on ebay...there's one still in the store and the seller said it's sold out...retail 99.99 and it was listed 179....SMH...
> 
> btw, love your avatar photo...the kitty was claiming all those shoes boxes.



Thanks!!  She loves to jump into all my shoe boxes, no matter how small they are, she will always squeeze herself into them


----------



## marianna_gr

i am from greece and zara is very popular here...many stores, many clothes and very good prices... 

i bought this dress from zara. i hjope you like it..
myfashionfruit.com/Images/Products/6_11.jpg


----------



## ladysarah

ladysarah said:


> does anyone know if this collection is in the shops now, or can be ordered on line? Have you got any of these pieces? love this look



anyone?


----------



## juneping

ladysarah said:


> anyone?



only a few....i've been keeping tabs but some items disappeared on the web  (feather skirts)...
we still don't have online shopping in the US...so...


----------



## junzi

rnsmelody said:


> Thanks *juneping*  By any chance do you know if there is such thing as counterfeit Zara?



i found an online seller who's selling some zara stuff i want, and she gets some of her stuff from china. most of her feedback's good, but a few here and there accused her of selling fake zara.

hmmm... fake LV or gucci maybe, but fake zara??? :/


----------



## DC-Cutie

junzi said:


> i found an online seller who's selling some zara stuff i want, and she gets some of her stuff from china. most of her feedback's good, but a few here and there accused her of selling fake zara.
> 
> hmmm... fake LV or gucci maybe, but fake zara??? :/


 
honey, I think anything can be faked this day and time.  There was a story about a fake Apple Store, yes a fake Apple Store 
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2391090,00.asp


----------



## lily25

junzi said:


> i found an online seller who's selling some zara stuff i want, and she gets some of her stuff from china. most of her feedback's good, but a few here and there accused her of selling fake zara.
> 
> hmmm... fake LV or gucci maybe, but fake zara??? :/



Yes Zara is faked too, especially clothes that were VERY popular, some jackets etc.. Soon there will be fake H&M...


----------



## DiorKiss

COUNTERFEIT ZARA? Wow, I thought we'd had it when they started faking Abercrombie but I guess not... Haha fake H&M, wouldn't be surprised!


----------



## juneping

wow...faked zara?! why oh why? is it worth faking it for? really don't get it.


----------



## *bunny*LV*

rnsmelody said:


> Hey Ladies! Just jumping on the Zara train. I feel in love with this jacket! I was wondering if any of you gals have this leather jacket from them. How is the fit, quality etc?
> 
> Is there such thing as counterfeit Zara? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...01/en/zara-W2011/122007/386260/LEATHER+JACKET



Hi *rnsmelody*! And the other ladies of course 
I just received this jacket today (ordered it online, since only 4 shops in my country received this jacket in store). I loved it right away when I saw it on the site and it doesn't disappoint!
When talking to an SA in my Zara, she said that our stores only got the Small, Medium and Large in. I usually wear XS, so I was afraid to order the S. Since there was no XS in stock online and I was afraid it would sell out, I ordered the S anyway (Zara is one of the only stores in Belgium that still gives cash back when returning an item, so I had nothing to lose). 
To get to the point: I'm so glad I ordered the S! It fits like a glove, since I plan to wear it with a cardi or sweater under it in the fall. It even fits just over a tshirt, since the shoulders are padded (otherwise I always end up looking frumpy when the jacket gets loose on the shoulders). 
For reference: I'm 163cm (about 5'3 I think that is) and 49kgs. I have a slender frame with narrow shoulders.
The leather really has that nice leather smell, and it's really smooshy and thick. I think the quality is really good for Zara and for a leather item of that price. 
I'm also in love with the 3/4 sleeves: they have zippers that go up to the elbow. The zippers are chunky, so they don't look fragile. 

I'm already in my pj's, since I just got out of the shower after hitting the gym, but I promise I'll try to take some pics tomorrow in the daylight!

I also got some other stuff, since shipping is free  I'll post pics of those as well.

Bye ladies!


----------



## Pinkdancer

LVjudy said:


> any chance you could post a modeling pic? peeked at your blog but didnt see it *great blog btw* ive been dying to see this on a real person b4 attempting to hunt it down



I'll try and take a picture wearing it this weekend. It's been so hot around here that I haven't been able to incorporate all of the jackets I'm dying to wear into my daily wardrobe. But for you I will


----------



## rnsmelody

Yay! Thank you  I can't wait to see the pictures 



*bunny*LV* said:


> Hi *rnsmelody*! And the other ladies of course
> I just received this jacket today (ordered it online, since only 4 shops in my country received this jacket in store). I loved it right away when I saw it on the site and it doesn't disappoint!
> When talking to an SA in my Zara, she said that our stores only got the Small, Medium and Large in. I usually wear XS, so I was afraid to order the S. Since there was no XS in stock online and I was afraid it would sell out, I ordered the S anyway (Zara is one of the only stores in Belgium that still gives cash back when returning an item, so I had nothing to lose).
> To get to the point: I'm so glad I ordered the S! It fits like a glove, since I plan to wear it with a cardi or sweater under it in the fall. It even fits just over a tshirt, since the shoulders are padded (otherwise I always end up looking frumpy when the jacket gets loose on the shoulders).
> For reference: I'm 163cm (about 5'3 I think that is) and 49kgs. I have a slender frame with narrow shoulders.
> The leather really has that nice leather smell, and it's really smooshy and thick. I think the quality is really good for Zara and for a leather item of that price.
> I'm also in love with the 3/4 sleeves: they have zippers that go up to the elbow. The zippers are chunky, so they don't look fragile.
> 
> I'm already in my pj's, since I just got out of the shower after hitting the gym, but I promise I'll try to take some pics tomorrow in the daylight!
> 
> I also got some other stuff, since shipping is free  I'll post pics of those as well.
> 
> Bye ladies!


----------



## DiorKiss

Has anyone seen this jacket in real life? It's GORGEOUS. The pictures from the webshop don't do it justice at áll! I already bought the metallic boucle jacket two weeks ago and I don't know if I can justify spending another 100 on a jacket but it's so pretty irl.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-W2011/122007/508002/TWEED+JASJE+MET+RITSEN


----------



## lily25

Going to a wine tasting with my dad to celebrate his b day

My dress is a linen Zara, from 2 years ago.


----------



## juneping

^^Lily...very nice. i like the floral dress with a yellow hermes...


----------



## Suzie

Pinkdancer said:


> Get it! I purchased this jacket last week and it's amazing.


 
I love this jacket but there is nowhere that i can buy it on-line, does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## afsweet

zara launched their us online shopping site right? how the heck do you purchase things? i don't see a button for adding things to your cart or anything. i must be blind and/or stupid lol.


----------



## juneping

stephc005 said:


> zara launched their us online shopping site right? how the heck do you purchase things? i don't see a button for adding things to your cart or anything. i must be blind and/or stupid lol.



in september...


----------



## bubbleloba

stephc005 said:


> zara launched their us online shopping site right? how the heck do you purchase things? i don't see a button for adding things to your cart or anything. i must be blind and/or stupid lol.



Zara's online store launches on 9/7 in the US.


----------



## Pinkdancer

Here's the Zara Blazer. I just threw it on with a cami and some jeans for photo purposes. It works, but I could probably come up with a more creative outfit...






I purchased a size large because they didn't have any mediums when I was in Barcelona. It's a little bigger than I'd like, but I don't feel constrained at all when wearing it (which is a nice!)


----------



## juneping

^^nice blazer!!


----------



## Suzie

Pinkdancer said:


> Here's the Zara Blazer. I just threw it on with a cami and some jeans for photo purposes. It works, but I could probably come up with a more creative outfit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a size large because they didn't have any mediums when I was in Barcelona. It's a little bigger than I'd like, but I don't feel constrained at all when wearing it (which is a nice!)


 
It looks stunning on you pinkdancer!


----------



## LVjudy

Pinkdancer said:


> Here's the Zara Blazer. I just threw it on with a cami and some jeans for photo purposes. It works, but I could probably come up with a more creative outfit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a size large because they didn't have any mediums when I was in Barcelona. It's a little bigger than I'd like, but I don't feel constrained at all when wearing it (which is a nice!)



LOVE IT! thanks so much for the pic.  i actually got my hands on this fab blazer & cant wait to wear it!!!


----------



## yellow08

Very cute Pinkdancer!


----------



## qiuqiuimg

I got a cute dress. Isn't it the perfect red?


----------



## juneping

DiorKiss said:


> Has anyone seen this jacket in real life? It's GORGEOUS. The pictures from the webshop don't do it justice at áll! I already bought the metallic boucle jacket two weeks ago and I don't know if I can justify spending another 100 on a jacket but it's so pretty irl.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-W2011/122007/508002/TWEED+JASJE+MET+RITSEN



yes i did. and you are right its fit is very flattering. but i didn't get it...i have something quite similar and couldn't justify the purchase. but here is the fitting room pix.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i also tried on two dresses/tunic..i ended up getting the tunic, not the leopard printed dress.


----------



## Minda

juneping - love your styling with the jacket! Congrats on the tunic - I like it too!


----------



## juneping

Minda said:


> juneping - love your styling with the jacket! Congrats on the tunic - I like it too!



thanks!!
the tunic is quite interesting. i couldn't find the stock photo on zara website...weird. it has a lot of potential of wearing it different ways. only comes in size M.

btw, the jacket runs TTS in case people are wondering. i am US 2/4...and S fits me better.


----------



## tonkamama

Visited Zara on the weekend.  Purchased two jackets and I was in   My 1st purchase and I Love them and both jackets are keeper. 

I think the quality is comparable with its pricing   Since both jackets are very lady like, I paired them with silver metallic wax jeans and black leather pants to create this rocker chic kinda feel ...


----------



## DiorKiss

Wow Tonkamama I'm afraid we have the same style haha! I got both of those jackets too and I wanted to pair the left one with a black GRGH City  Love it! And love the idea of pairing them with leather pants, I'm going to try that!


----------



## lily25

tonkamama said:


> Visited Zara on the weekend.  Purchased two jackets and I was in   My 1st purchase and I Love them and both jackets are keeper.
> 
> I think the quality is comparable with its pricing   Since both jackets are very lady like, I paired them with silver metallic wax jeans and black leather pants to create this rocker chic kinda feel ...



Oh tonk, the outfits are really rocking! I love the accessorizing too, lovely bags and shoes!


----------



## lily25

juneping said:


> yes i did. and you are right its fit is very flattering. but i didn't get it...i have something quite similar and couldn't justify the purchase. but here is the fitting room pix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also tried on two dresses/tunic..i ended up getting the tunic, not the leopard printed dress.



Great pics! I like the jacket and the tunic very very much. I will have to go and take a look soon, I need some new items.

I tried to comment on your blog (rick owens leather jacket is fab) and couldn't something (probably my pc) is wrong.


----------



## Suzie

Tonkamama, both of your jackets are beautiful and you have styled them beautifully. I am sure you lok smashing in both.


----------



## juneping

lily25 said:


> Great pics! I like the jacket and the tunic very very much. I will have to go and take a look soon, I need some new items.
> 
> I tried to comment on your blog (rick owens leather jacket is fab) and couldn't something (probably my pc) is wrong.



they have a lot of new stuff came in..i just went yesterday
i really like the blue and orange feather skirt and they were really well made. but i am way too old to wear blue/orange feather skirt. if they were black..i would think about it.

oh...i also changed my blog comment setting to DISQUS i hope that's not the reason....
*
tonka* - love both jackets...for the beige/shimmery one, the camera can't really capture what it is IRL.


----------



## tonkamama

DiorKiss said:


> Wow Tonkamama I'm afraid we have the same style haha! I got both of those jackets too and I wanted to pair the left one with a black GRGH City  Love it! And love the idea of pairing them with leather pants, I'm going to try that!


 *Diorkiss~ Thank you * *I also have one black RGGH City!!  Love all my bals!!*



lily25 said:


> Oh tonk, the outfits are really rocking! I love the accessorizing too, lovely bags and shoes!





Suzie said:


> Tonkamama, both of your jackets are beautiful and you have styled them beautifully. I am sure you lok smashing in both.



*lily25 & Suzie ~* *Thank you ladies!!  Glad you like my pairing.  *


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> they have a lot of new stuff came in..i just went yesterday
> i really like the blue and orange feather skirt and they were really well made. but i am way too old to wear blue/orange feather skirt. if they were black..i would think about it.
> 
> oh...i also changed my blog comment setting to DISQUS i hope that's not the reason....
> *
> tonka* - love both jackets...for the beige/shimmery one, the camera can't really capture what it is IRL.


*June ~* Thank you.  My favorite one is the beige/shimmery jacket which I did not capture the beauty of it with my digital camera (my bad camera skill?  haha).

I saw the feather skirt, way too young looking for me.  Very pretty tho...


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *June ~* Thank you.  My favorite one is the beige/shimmery jacket which I did not capture the beauty of it with my digital camera (my bad camera skill?  haha).
> 
> I saw the feather skirt, way too young looking for me.  Very pretty tho...



Oh that has nothing to do with your camera or skill, it's just the material is so hard to capture the beauty of it. Even the stock photos on zara.com are not doing the jacket justice.


----------



## cakegirl

I'm going to Spain Saturday! I can't wait to fill up a suitcase with my Zara finds (no Zara where I live!)  There are so my cute fall dresses online.


----------



## juneping

cakegirl said:


> I'm going to Spain Saturday! I can't wait to fill up a suitcase with my Zara finds (no Zara where I live!)  There are so my cute fall dresses online.


you have a great trip and zara in spain is much cheaper.
pls post pix when you return.


----------



## Elizabethd1012

So Sept 7th is the big day!  We can shop online!  LOL


----------



## PrincessBal

Zara ballet flats and top


----------



## imlvholic

I'll be NY next week, can't wait to check out Zara again. It's my favorite store to shop everytime I go to NY & I always find a lot of cute stuff, like this...


----------



## kelbell35

^Cute, imlvholic!


I bought this dress the other day.  It has pockets.  I love it.






http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/12201/en/zara-W2011/122017/484060/GOLD%2BTUNIC


----------



## cakegirl

kelbell35 said:


> ^Cute, imlvholic!
> 
> 
> I bought this dress the other day.  It has pockets.  I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/12201/en/zara-W2011/122017/484060/GOLD+TUNIC



I have been eyeing that on the website, and hope to find it in Spain. Looks great on you!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

When will we be able to purchase things online?


----------



## juneping

^^sept. 7


----------



## LoveMyMarc

juneping said:


> ^^sept. 7



Thanks! I can't wait.


----------



## canadianstudies

kelbell35 said:


> ^Cute, imlvholic!
> 
> 
> I bought this dress the other day. It has pockets. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/12201/en/zara-W2011/122017/484060/GOLD+TUNIC


 
This dress looks so much cuter on you than the model!! I love it with the belt!


----------



## kelbell35

cakegirl said:


> I have been eyeing that on the website, and hope to find it in Spain. Looks great on you!





canadianstudies said:


> This dress looks so much cuter on you than the model!! I love it with the belt!



Thank you, ladies!   Without the belt, the dress looks okay, but it definitely doesn't have much shape to it, so adding the belt makes it look a lot better imo.


----------



## zura009

kelbell35 said:


> ^Cute, imlvholic!
> 
> 
> I bought this dress the other day.  It has pockets.  I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/12201/en/zara-W2011/122017/484060/GOLD%2BTUNIC




Nice in actual


----------



## nillacobain

lily25 said:


> *Yes Zara is faked too*, especially clothes that were VERY popular, some jackets etc.. Soon there will be fake H&M...


 

Didn't know this!


----------



## nillacobain

lily25 said:


> Yes Zara is faked too, especially clothes that were VERY popular, some jackets etc.. Soon there will be fake H&M...


 

Sorry if I quote your post again... but I was looking for some cute blazer on ebay and found a seller that has some cute ones but... some of them have Zara tags but the seller doesn't mention Zara at all in the listing? I'm talking about colored blazers (blue, pink, orange, etc) with striped lining. Any idea? TIA


----------



## loverundercover

kelbell35 said:


> ^Cute, imlvholic!
> 
> 
> I bought this dress the other day.  It has pockets.  I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/12201/en/zara-W2011/122017/484060/GOLD+TUNIC



Agree with the others, it looks better on you than the model, a lot more flattering with the belt on 

May I ask how much this is retailing for?


----------



## sammie225

zara flare jeans  love them


----------



## kelbell35

loverundercover said:


> Agree with the others, it looks better on you than the model, a lot more flattering with the belt on
> 
> May I ask how much this is retailing for?



Thank you   It is $79.90.


----------



## Eliza_C

Yes I think they do some nice stuff; inexpensive and stylish.

They have a really nice white pencil skirt at the moment with black panels down the side. May invest...


----------



## lily25

nillacobain said:


> Sorry if I quote your post again... but I was looking for some cute blazer on ebay and found a seller that has some cute ones but... some of them have Zara tags but the seller doesn't mention Zara at all in the listing? I'm talking about colored blazers (blue, pink, orange, etc) with striped lining. Any idea? TIA



Sorry no idea, but you should always be weary with ebay. Ask the seller a lot of questions. If you like the jacket anyway go for it.


----------



## nillacobain

lily25 said:


> Sorry no idea, but you should always be weary with ebay. Ask the seller a lot of questions. If you like the jacket anyway go for it.


 
Thank you for your reply. These are the blazers I'm talking about:
http://cgi.ebay.it/CHIC-BLAZER-SCOL...igliamento_classico_donna&hash=item20bbcd7ca8


----------



## lily25

nillacobain said:


> Thank you for your reply. These are the blazers I'm talking about:
> http://cgi.ebay.it/CHIC-BLAZER-SCOL...igliamento_classico_donna&hash=item20bbcd7ca8



Again, I'm not an expert. It could be 100% good from the factory Zara uses, or 100% fake. I can't take this responsibility, it is up to you.

Hopefully other members can chime in.


----------



## nillacobain

lily25 said:


> Again, I'm not an expert. It could be 100% good from the factory Zara uses, or 100% fake. I can't take this responsibility, it is up to you.
> 
> Hopefully other members can chime in.


 

No problem! Thank you again for your reply.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I made my first Zara purchase ever. Two striped tops (one with a scoop neck, one with a turtle-neck like collar). I'm not too familiar with Zara quality, but hope they last through a couple of washes. 

There were a lot of nice items, hopefully I"ll find some more.


----------



## loverundercover

kelbell35 said:


> Thank you   It is $79.90.



Thanks  I'm trying to avoid the stores but might have a look around to see the fall collections next weekend


----------



## rnsmelody

nillacobain said:


> Thank you for your reply. These are the blazers I'm talking about:
> http://cgi.ebay.it/CHIC-BLAZER-SCOL...igliamento_classico_donna&hash=item20bbcd7ca8



Hii! Just be really careful. I just recently had a run in with a fake zara leather jacket on ebay. There are 2 kinds of that style floating around on eBay. The seller ended up giving me a refund. 

 this was the jacket..

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...01/en/zara-W2011/122007/386260/LEATHER+JACKET


----------



## nillacobain

rnsmelody said:


> Hii! Just be really careful. I just recently had a run in with a fake zara leather jacket on ebay. There are 2 kinds of that style floating around on eBay. The seller ended up giving me a refund.
> 
> this was the jacket..
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...01/en/zara-W2011/122007/386260/LEATHER+JACKET


 

Thank you.


----------



## Mininana

zara online retail for the US starts tomorrow!


----------



## juneping

both the dress and the belt are from Zara.


----------



## LVjudy

online US shopping is LIVE!!! 

I rcvd an email about the preview & just placed my order.  Right now shipping & returns are free and there is an option to pick up in store.


----------



## rnsmelody

Hey this is a copy & paste from the Zara thread in the general shopping area.. 

If you like Zara on FB they will send you an email with the link to shop online early. I just finished making my first purchase. They even offer free shipping and free pick up in store 

Here is the link http://www.zara.com/dearamerica/ just create a new account and you should be logged in already. Some people are having problems with their browser. I used my iPhone then I switched over to IE but it took a couple of tries to log in. Some say firefox works. Good luck and happy shopping


----------



## juneping

rnsmelody said:


> Hey this is a copy & paste from the Zara thread in the general shopping area..
> 
> If you like Zara on FB they will send you an email with the link to shop online early. I just finished making my first purchase. They even offer free shipping and free pick up in store
> 
> Here is the link http://www.zara.com/dearamerica/ just create a new account and you should be logged in already. Some people are having problems with their browser. I used my iPhone then I switched over to IE but it took a couple of tries to log in. Some say firefox works. Good luck and happy shopping



i created an account but couldn't shop...


----------



## CivicGirl

juneping said:


> i created an account but couldn't shop...



Try using a different browser or clearing your cache. Firefox (my normal browser) wouldn't work for me, so I switched over to Safari and it worked. You should see a shopping bag icon on the top right corner.

I don't think sale items works though  Did anyone have luck with that?


----------



## juneping

CivicGirl said:


> Try using a different browser or clearing your cache. Firefox (my normal browser) wouldn't work for me, so I switched over to Safari and it worked. You should see a shopping bag icon on the top right corner.
> 
> I don't think sale items works though  Did anyone have luck with that?



i tried...didn't work. i don't need to buy anything but would love to see the interface and if the site have wishlist option...is there any wishlist/favorite option??


----------



## rnsmelody

juneping said:


> i tried...didn't work. i don't need to buy anything but would love to see the interface and if the site have wishlist option...is there any wishlist/favorite option??



sorry there isn't favorite/wishlist option. Try using your smart phone to make an account?  I just used google chrome and it worked. Does it let you get the screen after you create an account?


----------



## LVjudy

juneping said:


> i tried...didn't work. i don't need to buy anything but would love to see the interface and if the site have wishlist option...is there any wishlist/favorite option??



i dont believe there is a wishlist option.  you can plc items in your shopping bag & not check out but right now the site wont allow you to "save items for later" when you choose to check out.  there is an option within the account settings to save your favorite stores though.


----------



## juneping

rnsmelody said:


> sorry there isn't favorite/wishlist option. Try using your smart phone to make an account?  I just used google chrome and it worked. Does it let you get the screen after you create an account?



thanks!! i'll wait for tomorrow. i used fire fox....i don't want to download a bunch of softwares..it slows down the machine...

*LVjudy* - thank you!!


----------



## Suzie

It does not have the one jacket I want on the website (the metallic jacket with zips).

I have opened an account anyway as I can have them sent to a mail forwarder who will send on to me, but I would just kill for the metallic jacket.


----------



## juneping

suzie, is it this one?



Suzie said:


> It does not have the one jacket I want on the website (the metallic jacket with zips).
> 
> I have opened an account anyway as I can have them sent to a mail forwarder who will send on to me, but I would just kill for the metallic jacket.


----------



## Suzie

Yes, it is, I think that is the black/white, I am after the metallic silver.


----------



## juneping

Suzie said:


> Yes, it is, I think that is the black/white, I am after the metallic silver.



it's earlier piece...i hope it will show up soon on the website.


----------



## Suzie

I may be out of luck by the sound of it.


----------



## tonkamama

kelbell35 said:


> ^Cute, imlvholic!
> 
> 
> I bought this dress the other day.  It has pockets.  I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/12201/en/zara-W2011/122017/484060/GOLD%2BTUNIC


Beautiful dress!!


----------



## Nieners

Suzie said:


> I may be out of luck by the sound of it.



I saw that jacket last week in Den Bosch, The Netherlands. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Suzie

Nieners said:


> I saw that jacket last week in Den Bosch, The Netherlands. It's gorgeous!


I know, I love it and it so so frustrating that I can't seem to buy it anywhere.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Does Zara run small?


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I just purchased my first Zara piece. I had to get a size medium...I hope it isn't too big.


----------



## jaded

I've had good success finding nice blazers there.


----------



## juneping

love the free shipping....but compare to last week my visit to zara....in store had some items that are not online....mn....


----------



## Ericka

I ordered something the first minute the online store open, and they shipped it already!! less than 24 hrs. later.  The only thing is that they didn't send the tracking number, let's see what happens


----------



## KristyDarling

Soooo thrilled they finally went online! I had to physically restrain myself from going berserk and buying 4 different blazers (god knows I LOVE Zara blazers!).  Here is my first online haul:

T-shirt with zip:






Leather trousers (if these fit I'll have to cancel my Current Elliott leather leggings preorder):





Cap sleeve jacket:


----------



## birkingal

Suzie said:


> I may be out of luck by the sound of it.



Are you after this one, *Suzie*?


----------



## Suzie

birkingal said:


> Are you after this one, *Suzie*?


 
Yes, that is the one.


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> Soooo thrilled they finally went online! I had to physically restrain myself from going berserk and buying 4 different blazers (god knows I LOVE Zara blazers!).  Here is my first online haul:
> 
> T-shirt with zip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather trousers (if these fit I'll have to cancel my Current Elliott leather leggings preorder):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cap sleeve jacket:



are those real leather or faux leather leggings??


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> are those real leather or faux leather leggings??



100% sheepskin.


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> 100% sheepskin.



 so which IM leather legging did you get? the bordeaux?? 
nice...sheepskin. pls post some mod pix when you get them....my leather leggings (orig 398) split at the end of the winter season. may be i wore them too often...anyway just wanna say may be you can keep both. sorry...i am a very terrible enabler.


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> so which IM leather legging did you get? the bordeaux??
> nice...sheepskin. pls post some mod pix when you get them....my leather leggings (orig 398) split at the end of the winter season. may be i wore them too often...anyway just wanna say may be you can keep both. sorry...i am a very terrible enabler.



Ha, I WISH I had leather pants from IM. That won't be happening anytime soon, not at that price.  Sorry to hear your leather leggings didn't make it -- can they be repaired? Would be such a shame to chuck them! Oh, and I won't tell my husband what you said about keeping both leggings. Evil girl you! (but I like the way you think!)


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> Ha, I WISH I had leather pants from IM. That won't be happening anytime soon, not at that price.  Sorry to hear your leather leggings didn't make it -- can they be repaired? Would be such a shame to chuck them! Oh, and I won't tell my husband what you said about keeping both leggings. Evil girl you! (but I like the way you think!)



sorry...i read it too fast....i got them fixed but the lady told me they won't hold...probably another season and they'll break again. i think it's the quality of the leather, it is not stretchy enough. i bought another pair on ebay Vince 1/4 of the retail...the leather is much softer and it's paneled on back and front...the sides are fabric and this also helps. but they sure don't look as good as the whole leather.


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> sorry...i read it too fast....i got them fixed but the lady told me they won't hold...probably another season and they'll break again. i think it's the quality of the leather, it is not stretchy enough. i bought another pair on ebay Vince 1/4 of the retail...the leather is much softer and it's paneled on back and front...the sides are fabric and this also helps. but they sure don't look as good as the whole leather.



Hmm, that's a total bummer. You're so right that the quality of the leather is really the key. So, I guess I'm not holding out that much hope that the Zara version will be of long-lasting quality....but sometimes you just get lucky, so I'll just cross my fingers and hope that they measure up! The Current/Elliott pair will be my (expensive, ugh) backup if the Zara pair is a dud.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> sorry...i read it too fast....i got them fixed but the lady told me they won't hold...probably another season and they'll break again. i think it's the quality of the leather, it is not stretchy enough. i bought another pair on ebay Vince 1/4 of the retail...the leather is much softer and it's paneled on back and front...the sides are fabric and this also helps. but they sure don't look as good as the whole leather.


*Hi June ~* I think I got the same Vince leather pants like yours   I bought it from NM Last Call for around $200 (last one in my size)! I do love the quality of this Vince leather pants for its price.....  I saw a pair of Balenciaga leather pants too for about $500, it was sold before I got my "30 or 40% coupon"


----------



## tonkamama

KristyDarling said:


> Soooo thrilled they finally went online! I had to physically restrain myself from going berserk and buying 4 different blazers (god knows I LOVE Zara blazers!).  Here is my first online haul:
> 
> T-shirt with zip:
> static.zara.net/photos//2011/I/0/1/p/5580/265/812/5580265812_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1314800969987
> 
> Leather trousers (if these fit I'll have to cancel my Current Elliott leather leggings preorder):
> static.zara.net/photos//2011/I/0/1/p/2969/243/800/2969243800_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1314801331694
> 
> Cap sleeve jacket:
> static.zara.net/photos//2011/I/0/1/p/7702/282/400/7702282400_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1311951397786


*KristyDarling ~* beautiful purchase!!  I will visit the city next week and for sure I will stop by Zara again to try some pieces on...  thanks for sharing!!


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> *KristyDarling ~* beautiful purchase!!  I will visit the city next week and for sure I will stop by Zara again to try some pieces on...  thanks for sharing!!



Why thanky!  I really hope they pan out! They should arrive in about a week. (living on the West Coast has its drawbacks....painfully looooong wait times for shipping from the East Coast!)


----------



## Perfect Day

KristyDarling said:


> Soooo thrilled they finally went online! I had to physically restrain myself from going berserk and buying 4 different blazers (god knows I LOVE Zara blazers!).  Here is my first online haul:
> 
> T-shirt with zip:
> static.zara.net/photos//2011/I/0/1/p/5580/265/812/5580265812_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1314800969987
> 
> Leather trousers (if these fit I'll have to cancel my Current Elliott leather leggings preorder):
> static.zara.net/photos//2011/I/0/1/p/2969/243/800/2969243800_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1314801331694
> 
> Cap sleeve jacket:
> static.zara.net/photos//2011/I/0/1/p/7702/282/400/7702282400_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1311951397786



Those leather leggings look gorgeous, I trust that you will do them justice. Zara leather its normally good quality so I doubt that you will experience problems with them (sorry to hear about yours Juneping - hopefully the repair will last).


----------



## juneping

*tonka* - i am so jealous that you have a NM close by. not that i don't enjoy BG but i think in NYC there are too many ladies into fashion and it made it impossible to spot good deals. most stuff were gone before the sale. and when the sale comes, most SA would tell their VIP clients...i don't buy enough to get on that VIP list...

*perfect day* - i don't have high hope for it. but i am such a freak for leather....i pretty much only wear leather pants/leggings in last winter. not that it's warmer but the wind just doesn't go thru. and the look is just so much more edgier...


----------



## Totz87

just bought this..
zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/it/it/zara-W2011/118149/497044/STIVALE%2BTACCO%2BAMPIO%2BBICOLORE

love it!


----------



## aliciac09

I am a big fan of Zara... Their work wear looks great!! Love their blazers and coats. Most of my coats are from Zara in Barcelona and the UK.

Recently, I have bought a pair of heels from Zara and i loooovveee it so much!! (http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-W2011/128010/467072/PLATFORM+COURT+SHOE)


----------



## kelbell35

tonkamama said:


> Beautiful dress!!



Thank you!


----------



## Girly Evil

I'm not a big fan of Zara in general, but I love my Zara coat. I'm glad they finally have a US web shop.


----------



## purse-nality

anyone else got the black "waxed" pants? i purchased it recently, but having 2nd thoughts as i'm not sure how long it can last! although it says may be machine washed, i'm worried of cracking the finish :s 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ara-W2011/122013/417062/WAXED+EFFECT+TROUSERS


----------



## juneping

purse-nality said:


> anyone else got the black "waxed" pants? i purchased it recently, but having 2nd thoughts as i'm not sure how long it can last! although it says may be machine washed, i'm worried of cracking the finish :s
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ara-W2011/122013/417062/WAXED+EFFECT+TROUSERS



i don't have it but you can wash it inside out in cold water and hang dry. and if you don't wash it after every wear, it should last you quite long unless you are a student and wear jeans all the time then that can be different. even regular jeans if you wash it too often the color fades.


----------



## juneping

does anyone know which state zara online merchandises are shipping from? TIA!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

juneping said:


> does anyone know which state zara online merchandises are shipping from? TIA!!


Mine came from Chicago, IL. HTH!


----------



## juneping

LoveMyMarc said:


> Mine came from Chicago, IL. HTH!



thanks!! i just ordered something today...and trying to figure out how many days for the package to be delivered. i actually ordered one kid sweater and one kid skirt (so much cheaper)...not sure how they'll fit...


----------



## LoveMyMarc

juneping said:


> thanks!! i just ordered something today...and trying to figure out how many days for the package to be delivered. i actually ordered one kid sweater and one kid skirt (so much cheaper)...not sure how they'll fit...



I got mine in 2 days! It was super fast. 





I wish Zara had more online. With free shipping and no tax since there isn't a physical store in my state, I'd be shopping there a lot!


----------



## juneping

LoveMyMarc said:


> I got mine in 2 days! It was super fast.
> I wish Zara had more online. With free shipping and no tax since there isn't a physical store in my state, I'd be shopping there a lot!



oh that's so great for you. I have to pay tax for anything over 40 or 50...


----------



## LoveMyMarc

juneping said:


> oh that's so great for you. I have to pay tax for anything over 40 or 50...



Really? That's too bad.


----------



## kelbell35

juneping said:


> does anyone know which state zara online merchandises are shipping from? TIA!!



I ordered something late Wednesday night, they shipped it on Thursday from the Zara store closest to wear I live, and I received it from FedEx Friday morning.


----------



## juneping

kelbell35 said:


> I ordered something late Wednesday night, they shipped it on Thursday from the Zara store closest to wear I live, and I received it from FedEx Friday morning.



great...i see we are pretty much the same region...i think i'll get them on tuesday then. yay.....


----------



## aliwishesbear

has anyone had problems ordering from zara??  it's been a huge nightmare for me.  

i ordered on the 7th didnt receive an order confirmation.  got a fraud notice instead.  so i called and verified my info and they said it would be fine.  still no confirmation from them so i log into my account to check my order and it says CANCELED.  now half the stuff that i ordered is sold out.  and ive called them twice to verify if my order went through or not.  no one there can seem to give me a straight answer!!!

i'm really pissed!  it's soooo hard to find zara stuff in a size small in the store!


----------



## juneping

aliwishesbear said:


> has anyone had problems ordering from zara??  it's been a huge nightmare for me.
> 
> i ordered on the 7th didnt receive an order confirmation.  got a fraud notice instead.  so i called and verified my info and they said it would be fine.  still no confirmation from them so i log into my account to check my order and it says CANCELED.  now half the stuff that i ordered is sold out.  and ive called them twice to verify if my order went through or not.  no one there can seem to give me a straight answer!!!
> 
> i'm really pissed!  it's soooo hard to find zara stuff in a size small in the store!



i am so sorry...i also got a fraud alert from my bank. i used online banking so it got resolved with just one click. i ordered yesterday and i just got a confirmation a couple of hours ago.
i think the site is new....i am sure next time when you order, it should work....feel better.


----------



## couture2387

Scarf is from zara.   I think their scarves are fabulous.  I went the other day and my DF had to drag me away because I kept saying, "Ooooh! I love this one! And this one! Oh, this one too!"


----------



## juneping

just got the email of shipping notice...no tracking #??


----------



## kathyinjapan

juneping said:


> does anyone know which state zara online merchandises are shipping from? TIA!!



Mine came from San Francisco which I assume is the closest store to me. Ordered Tuesday night, shipped Wednesday, and received today (Monday). But I'm sending it back because I ordered the wrong size


----------



## kathyinjapan

juneping said:


> just got the email of shipping notice...no tracking #??



I didn't get one either, it wasn't until I emailed customer service on Sunday afternoon that I emailed them and they sent one to me. I have to applaud their very quick response time though, I got an answer back within an hour of my query submission


----------



## juneping

kathyinjapan said:


> Mine came from San Francisco which I assume is the closest store to me. Ordered Tuesday night, shipped Wednesday, and received today (Monday). But I'm sending it back because I ordered the wrong size





kathyinjapan said:


> I didn't get one either, it wasn't until I emailed customer service on Sunday afternoon that I emailed them and they sent one to me. I have to applaud their very quick response time though, I got an answer back within an hour of my query submission



thanks, i'll email them then....their site wasn't that stable, sometimes i couldn't log in....mn....weird.


----------



## Vixy

I placed an order Friday afternoon, received a shipping confirmation Friday evening, tracking number on Sunday and my shipment arrived today! It was packaged nicely, the order was as smooth as smooth can be. The shipment went out from Auburn, MA and arrived in NYC.


----------



## PrincessBal

Zara jacket


----------



## Suzie

^Stunning pics, Princess Bal, is that the black/white jacket with zips or the metallic? Looks fab on you.


----------



## juneping

Vixy said:


> I placed an order Friday afternoon, received a shipping confirmation Friday evening, tracking number on Sunday and my shipment arrived today! It was packaged nicely, the order was as smooth as smooth can be. The shipment went out from Auburn, MA and arrived in NYC.



*vixy,*

thanks. the tracking # was sent to me and they shipped it out before sending me the tracking # and they should be delivered today. which is what i thought. thanks ladies!! zara is very efficient, i am very impressed.


----------



## juneping

PrincessBal said:


> Zara jacket



princess - you look fab!!



Suzie said:


> ^Stunning pics, Princess Bal, is that the black/white jacket with zips or the metallic? Looks fab on you.



suzie, is this one you were looking for??


----------



## Suzie

juneping said:


> princess - you look fab!!
> 
> 
> 
> suzie, is this one you were looking for??


 
Yes, it is juneping, a lovely tPF'er has helped me out so I will have one in a few weeks.


----------



## juneping

Suzie said:


> Yes, it is juneping, a lovely tPF'er has helped me out so I will have one in a few weeks.



oh, i am so happy for you


----------



## KristyDarling

Princess -- that jacket is stunning on you! 

I just ordered the Combined Blazer. I love the navy on black. 






And for my daughter, this sassy Jacket With Elbow Patches:


----------



## aliciac09

Hello there, I have been hunting for a leather jacket for petites. 
I am a 5'2" and I find it so difficult to get the right length for the sleeves and right centre back length.

I recently purchased a S size, leather jacket from Zara but I have doubts about the length of the sleeves and centre back length.

Any advice, ladies?


----------



## juneping

^^do they have XS? 

i got this waxed pants and i think they have a lot of potential. i am usually a size 4 for the bottom and i got a 2 for this pair. the legs are very tight and i have thin legs...hope this info helps if someone wants to get this.


----------



## rnsmelody

So I have been on a hunt for this leather jacket from Zara. I ended up purchasing a fake one from eBay, then finally I had to wait 2 weeks for the website launch. I just received the jacket today, but I'm not really feeling it. Please excuse the crumbly work attire :shame:

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/122007/386260/LEATHER%2BJACKET







I also ordered this jacket in a small.. I think this one looks better on me, than the one above. I really need long sleeves verses quarter sleeves like the one on top since I'm in the SF bay area, the weather can get very cold during the winter  The jacket is a tad bit tight on me and I can't really layer any clothing under it. I was at the SF store today looking for a medium, but they told me that they don't carry the higher end of the leather jacket line, that I would need to go to their store on Post street. It was about closing time. So I didn't have time to check out that store. I'm just going to order it online. free shipping 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/122007/388867/LEATHER%2BJACKET%2BWITH%2BZIPS







 I also received this free gift with my online purchase from Zara, it's a leather bracelet with a ZARA embossed charm.


----------



## loverundercover

Love these *juneping*! Can I ask how much they retail for? I'm hoping I can get down to a Zara store this weekend to check them out!



juneping said:


> ^^do they have XS?
> 
> i got this waxed pants and i think they have a lot of potential. i am usually a size 4 for the bottom and i got a 2 for this pair. the legs are very tight and i have thin legs...hope this info helps if someone wants to get this.
> 
> static.zara.net/photos//2011/I/0/1/p/6840/250/605/6840250605_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1311340067039




Also, *PrincessBal*, that jacket looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## juneping

loverundercover said:


> Love these *juneping*! Can I ask how much they retail for? I'm hoping I can get down to a Zara store this weekend to check them out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, *PrincessBal*, that jacket looks gorgeous on you!



They are about $59 very reasonable. You'll love them!!


----------



## loverundercover

juneping said:


> They are about $59 very reasonable. You'll love them!!



Thank you! I'm really hoping they'll have them when I finally get down to a Zara store


----------



## juneping

Oh, it's such a quest for you to get the leather jacket and I hope the medium will fit you perfectly!! Love the bracelet!! It's so cute!!



rnsmelody said:


> So I have been on a hunt for this leather jacket from Zara. I ended up purchasing a fake one from eBay, then finally I had to wait 2 weeks for the website launch. I just received the jacket today, but I'm not really feeling it. Please excuse the crumbly work attire :shame:
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/122007/386260/LEATHER%2BJACKET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered this jacket in a small.. I think this one looks better on me, than the one above. I really need long sleeves verses quarter sleeves like the one on top since I'm in the SF bay area, the weather can get very cold during the winter  The jacket is a tad bit tight on me and I can't really layer any clothing under it. I was at the SF store today looking for a medium, but they told me that they don't carry the higher end of the leather jacket line, that I would need to go to their store on Post street. It was about closing time. So I didn't have time to check out that store. I'm just going to order it online. free shipping
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/122007/388867/LEATHER%2BJACKET%2BWITH%2BZIPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also received this free gift with my online purchase from Zara, it's a leather bracelet with a ZARA embossed charm.


----------



## aliciac09

aliciac09 said:


> Hello there, I have been hunting for a leather jacket for petites.
> I am a 5'2" and I find it so difficult to get the right length for the sleeves and right centre back length.
> 
> I recently purchased a S size, leather jacket from Zara but I have doubts about the length of the sleeves and centre back length.
> 
> Any advice, ladies?



I have taken a picture of myself with this leather jacket. 
Are the sleeves too long?


----------



## juneping

aliciac09 said:


> I have taken a picture of myself with this leather jacket.
> Are the sleeves too long?



yes...but it could be just the design that want the long sleeves look. i have two RO leather jackets and they both got insanely long sleeves. i am 5'7 so my arms are not short...
you can always try to pull the sleeves up...i know it's annoying when they don't stay. but to me, the most important thing about leather jacket is it should hit right at your hip bone so it's not too long/short. i thought it looks lovely on you.


----------



## aliciac09

juneping said:


> yes...but it could be just the design that want the long sleeves look. i have two RO leather jackets and they both got insanely long sleeves. i am 5'7 so my arms are not short...
> you can always try to pull the sleeves up...i know it's annoying when they don't stay. but to me, the most important thing about leather jacket is it should hit right at your hip bone so it's not too long/short. i thought it looks lovely on you.



Hi juneping,

Thank you very much for your comment. I have no experience at all on leather jacket and I am so grateful for your comment. I am so happy!! Will keep it!!


----------



## Vixy

Those are so cute, I love the color!

I purchase the coated pants with the zippers in Olive, I love it so much I just order the red as well. I was at first a little concern about the wax coating because there were many pairs at the store where the coloring was semi-blotchy or had some weird marks. I washed the Olive ones in warm/cold water and dry them on low heat and they came out fine.





juneping said:


> ^^do they have XS?
> 
> i got this waxed pants and i think they have a lot of potential. i am usually a size 4 for the bottom and i got a 2 for this pair. the legs are very tight and i have thin legs...hope this info helps if someone wants to get this.


----------



## KristyDarling

KristyDarling said:


> Soooo thrilled they finally went online! I had to physically restrain myself from going berserk and buying 4 different blazers (god knows I LOVE Zara blazers!).  Here is my first online haul:
> 
> Leather trousers (if these fit I'll have to cancel my Current Elliott leather leggings preorder):



Just wanted to update anyone who was curious about the leather trousers. They arrived yesterday and although they fit well (true to size), the elastic waistband was unbearably uncomfortable....the tags stitched to the waistband were ITCHY and irritated my skin like you wouldn't believe.  

Other than that, they fit great!   I ended up sending them back though, because this experience confirmed that leather leggings do not belong on my 5'2" mommy body.  I've tried brand after brand, and well, I better leave the leather pants to the taller and skinnier!


----------



## juneping

^^oh kristly, i am sorry to hear that....

i didn't buy anything but had a little fun at the zara fitting room. someone was recommending the zara kid's sweater very similar to the isabel marant ritchi...and i bought it. i got the biggest size and it fits quite well...and today i saw another version was very similar, the fit was better. it's bit longer and slimmer than the kid's version. but the color and the weaving was not as great. and kid's sweater is 30 bucks cheaper...i think i can take that little imperfection. 
the adult version fits TTS. the red one is small and the gray one is M. i like the S better. the white that you see from the sweater is actually silver IRL. i saw the stock photo and it didn't capture that silver. i did think white would have been better than the silver. the elbow patch would be better if they were dark chocolate/black/gray instead of silver..it just cheapen the look.

and excuse the overload bordeaux..the pants were mine and i just kept them on without changing to something matching...


----------



## ozmodiar

^Those are nice-looking sweaters, but I would go with the kid's version for $30 less, too!


I bought this trench coat from Zara. 





http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-W2011/126502/386286/DOUBLE+BREASTED+RAINCOAT

It's a pretty good dupe of a shorter Burberry trench. I have a black Burberry Harbourne, and most of the design details look very similar. The length is the same so it's a couple of inches above my knee (I'm 5'4"). The main difference is the quality of the fabric, though the outer shell of the Zara is 100% cotton and the Harbourne is 65% poly/35% cotton. The Zara lining is 100% poly (not plaid of course) while the Burberry lining is 50/50 and seems warmer. The Zara is softer and wrinkles fairly easily. 

Other differences which are pretty minor are the neck piece, which my Harbourne does not have, and the lack of a third belt loop at the back of the Zara, so the belt is a little saggier.

Also, even though they call it a raincoat, the Zara doesn't seem like a very good one as water seems to soak into the fabric pretty quickly so it'll look all spotty when it gets wet. But for $90, I thought it was a good price for a near dead-on Burberry look that'll never go out of style.


I also got the blazer with zips that's been popular here. Even though I really like it, I'm not sure I'll keep it as I don't have occasion to dress up very often and it seems too sparkly and dressy for what I wear every day. Still thinking about it...


----------



## PrincessBal

I bought a few other Zara fall items lately (including those gorgeous waxed bordeaux pants @junepig ) but today I wore (probably for the last time this year) my bright yellow skirt!


----------



## juneping

^^princess - love your jacket....i actually went to your blog to see who makes it...i have something very similar but mine doesn't have the buttons, but the material look almost the same


----------



## Brigitte031

I got the Zip jacket... and I love it! Though the sleeves are definitely too long but ehh.. I can manage with that. I'm sort of tempted to remove the shoulder pads as I don't feel it does me any favors. And these shoes... OMG lovelovelove. (Wearing JBrand high waist jeans and an American Eagle "peplum"-esque t-shirt I've had for about 4-5 years)


----------



## juneping

zara bordeaux skinny jeans.


----------



## Brigitte031

Oops...  Guess I didn't link the pictures correctly...


----------



## meristem

*PrincessBal* - that zip jacket looks fantastic on you! I just bought the black/white/silver version today, thought I might remove the shoulder pads (they always make me look like a linebacker, haha).


----------



## aliciac09

juneping said:


> ^^oh kristly, i am sorry to hear that....
> 
> i didn't buy anything but had a little fun at the zara fitting room. someone was recommending the zara kid's sweater very similar to the isabel marant ritchi...and i bought it. i got the biggest size and it fits quite well...and today i saw another version was very similar, the fit was better. it's bit longer and slimmer than the kid's version. but the color and the weaving was not as great. and kid's sweater is 30 bucks cheaper...i think i can take that little imperfection.
> the adult version fits TTS. the red one is small and the gray one is M. i like the S better. the white that you see from the sweater is actually silver IRL. i saw the stock photo and it didn't capture that silver. i did think white would have been better than the silver. the elbow patch would be better if they were dark chocolate/black/gray instead of silver..it just cheapen the look.
> 
> and excuse the overload bordeaux..the pants were mine and i just kept them on without changing to something matching...



These sweaters are really nice!!


----------



## juneping

aliciac09 said:


> These sweaters are really nice!!




check them out when you get a chance....


----------



## kelbell35

I stopped in Zara the other day and tried on a few things.  Plus, I also tested out their website, and the shipping to the US works nicely, I must say 

This was really nice, but it was a little too big.  I was hoping it would be available on their website, but it's not.





I love Zara's coats, and this was no exception.  I love the fit and the leather trim. But I have too many coats and jackets, so I passed.




http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/126502/483507/COAT%2BWITH%2BLEATHER%2BEDGING

I did pick up this sweater.  Even though it is a little big (it only comes in a size Medium), I love the pattern, and it is so comfy!





I also ordered this top from the website, and it came really quickly.  The floral pattern is really nice IRL.




http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/119532/484020/FLOWER%2BT-SHIRT


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Everyone's pieces are lovely! I need to go check out Zara again


----------



## juneping

*kelbell35* - the white jacket was my favourite.


----------



## beduina

juneping said:


> zara bordeaux skinny jeans.



I think i'm popping in to Zara tomorrow , very nice jeans *juneping*!


----------



## juneping

beduina said:


> I think i'm popping in to Zara tomorrow , very nice jeans *juneping*!



thank you!! they have more colors in the store...i am sure you'll find it very tempting.


----------



## LVjudy

Brigitte031 said:


> Oops...  Guess I didn't link the pictures correctly...



LOVE those shoes! ive been debating on ordering them.  how do you like them so far? comfy?


----------



## Brigitte031

kelbell35 said:


> I stopped in Zara the other day and tried on a few things.  Plus, I also tested out their website, and the shipping to the US works nicely, I must say
> 
> This was really nice, but it was a little too big.  I was hoping it would be available on their website, but it's not.



I agree! The cut of the collar of the white jacket just looks fabulous on you! Sad it didn't fit you quite the way you wanted. It's great. Congrats on your other purchases.


----------



## Brigitte031

LVjudy said:


> LOVE those shoes! ive been debating on ordering them.  how do you like them so far? comfy?



I wore them immediately! They're fabulous. The back is quite deep so there is no heel slippage and they are definitely comfortable. My only gripe is the inner sole - at the back it's a shiny material and when my feet get hot there is a little bit of slide.

I love wearing them and they are definitely very interesting... will match with anything really - silver or gold accessories.


----------



## kelbell35

Brigitte031 said:


> I agree! The cut of the collar of the white jacket just looks fabulous on you! Sad it didn't fit you quite the way you wanted. It's great. Congrats on your other purchases.



Thank you for the kind words   Looking at the pictures again made me decide to go back and try the small white jacket on again, but it was totally sold out by then, but I usually don't have much luck with white clothes, so maybe it's better that I didn't get it lol


----------



## kelbell35

juneping said:


> *kelbell35* - the white jacket was my favourite.



Thanks, I loved it, too.  Too bad it didn't fit.  Plus, I usually don't have good luck with white clothing!


----------



## juneping

kelbell35 said:


> Thanks, I loved it, too.  Too bad it didn't fit.  Plus, I usually don't have good luck with white clothing!



i know what you are talking about.
i bought the white jacket, the same style as the shimmering zipper or zip blazer/jacket...by the end of the summer, the blazer sort of lost it's shape. i don't know, i was bit disappointed. i know it's not expensive but still over 100 bucks, and not lasting longer than one season....


----------



## Vinyl

Does anyone know if this red skirt is current? I love it! http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-YJztvt6tg4Y/Tm2X0V3puVI/AAAAAAAACwE/F2VdXMUbeMg/s600/post+3.jpg


----------



## juneping

this is the kid's sweater...it fits!!


----------



## kelbell35

^Gorgeous!  And you look so comfortable!


----------



## purse-nality

juneping said:


> zara bordeaux skinny jeans.



You are making me go back to give those pants another chance! Luvet! And you're so right about the fit. I tried the black, but too tight that it gave me a baaad muffin top and semi camel toe! next size up was just too wrinkly everywhere. The waxed pants w/ zips were more forgiving. I truly want leather, but they don't seem to want me back!

Btw, thanks for the care tips! Although i read the other thread that they don't really last. I guess drycleaning is the safest route. 


Ps. Yes, i buy zara kids too!


----------



## juneping

kelbell35 said:


> ^Gorgeous!  And you look so comfortable!


thanks!!



purse-nality said:


> You are making me go back to give those pants another chance! Luvet! And you're so right about the fit. I tried the black, but too tight that it gave me a baaad muffin top and semi camel toe! next size up was just too wrinkly everywhere. The waxed pants w/ zips were more forgiving. I truly want leather, but they don't seem to want me back!
> 
> Btw, thanks for the care tips! Although i read the other thread that they don't really last. I guess drycleaning is the safest route.
> 
> 
> Ps. Yes, i buy zara kids too!



oh great that you gave them another chance.
thanks and pls post mod pix of the pants you bought. and i had no idea waxed jeans are that tight...it's such a job to put them on before i leave my house for the real job...
and i think i would do what i mostly do...don't wash them until i absolutely have to.


----------



## tryagain

juneping said:


> this is the kid's sweater...it fits!!


 

love your whole look, 100%


----------



## vickiness

picked these up this weekend. love them!!


----------



## juneping

tryagain said:


> love your whole look, 100%


thank you!!


----------



## indi3r4

kelbell35 said:


> I stopped in Zara the other day and tried on a few things.  Plus, I also tested out their website, and the shipping to the US works nicely, I must say
> 
> This was really nice, but it was a little too big.  I was hoping it would be available on their website, but it's not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Zara's coats, and this was no exception.  I love the fit and the leather trim. But I have too many coats and jackets, so I passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/126502/483507/COAT%2BWITH%2BLEATHER%2BEDGING
> 
> I did pick up this sweater.  Even though it is a little big (it only comes in a size Medium), I love the pattern, and it is so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered this top from the website, and it came really quickly.  The floral pattern is really nice IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/119532/484020/FLOWER%2BT-SHIRT


everything looks good on you but that sweater is just fab!! i think i need one.. how much are they if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ChanelGirlE

vickiness--- love those boots!  are the TTS and how comfortable?


----------



## winks

Vinyl said:


> Does anyone know if this red skirt is current? I love it! http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-YJztvt6tg4Y/Tm2X0V3puVI/AAAAAAAACwE/F2VdXMUbeMg/s600/post+3.jpg



no, it was from the SS Collection. But it was really really short. I'm only 5"2 but I couldn't sit down comfortable. Or is it just my ***? :wondering :greengrin:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Could anyone tell me what the inseam is on Zara trousers?  I am 5'8 and don't want them to be too short.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-us-W2011/122013/481517/PALAZZO+TROUSERS

Also, does anyone have these heels?  Are they comfy?
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...s-W2011/130508/441531/COURT+SHOE+WITH+CAP-TOE


----------



## am2022

june, you look too cute...

finally got my zara orders. love love them all. can't go wrong with zara - fab pieces at affordable prices!!!  i guess zara woman has the best quality but then i have a zara ( not woman) skirt that looks high end as well..  i guess you just have to screen each and every piece!

more mod pics ladies!


----------



## yellow08

Zara shoes, how do they run?


----------



## juneping

vickiness said:


> picked these up this weekend. love them!!



how high are the heels? they look 4" to me...



amacasa said:


> june, you look too cute...
> 
> finally got my zara orders. love love them all. can't go wrong with zara - fab pieces at affordable prices!!!  i guess zara woman has the best quality but then i have a zara ( not woman) skirt that looks high end as well..  i guess you just have to screen each and every piece!
> 
> more mod pics ladies!



thanks amacasa!!
oh...pls post mod pic....how do you like the fur coat??


----------



## fmd914

Dukeprincess said:


> Could anyone tell me what the inseam is on Zara trousers?  I am 5'8 and don't want them to be too short.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-us-W2011/122013/481517/PALAZZO+TROUSERS
> 
> Also, does anyone have these heels?  Are they comfy?
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...s-W2011/130508/441531/COURT+SHOE+WITH+CAP-TOE




Duke - I just returned a pair of the palazzo pants in green.  I'm 5'2" but even wearing VPs (120) I still had 2 inches (maybe more) on the floor.  Hope that helps.

On a side note - Zara shipping rocks!  The return arrived today and they already returned it and processed the refund!!!!  All with free shipping. Other websites take note!


----------



## vickiness

juneping - they are slightly over 3 inches

chanelgirle - in my opinion they are true to size and quite comfortable for a 3 inch heel. hope that helps!


----------



## winks

yellow08 said:


> Zara shoes, how do they run?



for me TTS


----------



## shopbunny

For me Zara is 50/50. I love half their stuff, and half their stuff doesn't work for me at all. Also, none of their pants ever fit me and I'm a Medium. Even their large pants are too small on me. Am I dreaming or are their pants WAY TO SMALL for a normal woman. I'm small on top but medium on the hips and waist and tummy.


----------



## Brigitte031

shopbunny said:


> For me Zara is 50/50. I love half their stuff, and half their stuff doesn't work for me at all. Also, none of their pants ever fit me and I'm a Medium. Even their large pants are too small on me. Am I dreaming or are their pants WAY TO SMALL for a normal woman. I'm small on top but medium on the hips and waist and tummy.



Yep! Same here. I cannot wear any of Zara's pants. Not even the size large. I am really very wide at the hips and there's just no getting around the fact that the pants do not button...! even when they fit everywhere else. Haha.


----------



## sammie225

fur vest from zara 
its so cozy


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^That is stunning on you!


----------



## am2022

im on the fence about keeping them...

i will try it on tonight..
its really pretty with zippers/ pockets.. the finish and all is really like marant...

i just don't know if i will get much wear from it?

let me figure out tonight if it works with the rest of my wardrobe!



juneping said:


> how high are the heels? they look 4" to me...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks amacasa!!
> oh...pls post mod pic....how do you like the fur coat??


----------



## PrincessBal

Zara jumper


----------



## Vinyl

winks said:


> no, it was from the SS Collection. But it was really really short. I'm only 5"2 but I couldn't sit down comfortable. Or is it just my ***? :wondering :greengrin:



 Thanks for the heads up, winks!  I just loved it on atlantic-pacific.


----------



## juneping

vickiness said:


> juneping - they are slightly over 3 inches
> 
> chanelgirle - in my opinion they are true to size and quite comfortable for a 3 inch heel. hope that helps!



they are very nice...i hope they are comfy. great choice!!


----------



## ibennani

Hi,
Can you please tell me if they're "high waisted"?

thanks!



KristyDarling said:


> Just wanted to update anyone who was curious about the leather trousers. They arrived yesterday and although they fit well (true to size), the elastic waistband was unbearably uncomfortable....the tags stitched to the waistband were ITCHY and irritated my skin like you wouldn't believe.
> 
> Other than that, they fit great!  I ended up sending them back though, because this experience confirmed that leather leggings do not belong on my 5'2" mommy body.  I've tried brand after brand, and well, I better leave the leather pants to the taller and skinnier!


----------



## KristyDarling

ibennani said:


> Hi,
> Can you please tell me if they're "high waisted"?
> 
> thanks!



They didn't strike me as particularly low or high-waisted....so, mid-rise I guess?  HTH!


----------



## ibennani

KristyDarling said:


> They didn't strike me as particularly low or high-waisted....so, mid-rise I guess? HTH!


 
Thank You!!!


----------



## aliwishesbear

yellow08 said:


> Zara shoes, how do they run?




I usually wear a size 6-6.5 in most shoes. For their boots I wear a size 6 and for their pointy pumps i wear a 6.5 so I'd say their boots are true to size and their pointy pumps run 1/2 size small.  I wear a 6 in their sandals and their rounded toe pumps.

hope that helps!


----------



## yellow08

aliwishesbear said:


> I usually wear a size 6-6.5 in most shoes. For their boots I wear a size 6 and for their pointy pumps i wear a 6.5 so I'd say their boots are true to size and their pointy pumps run 1/2 size small.  I wear a 6 in their sandals and their rounded toe pumps.
> 
> hope that helps!


Thanks *Winks* and *Aliwishesbear!*
This really helps!


----------



## vickiness

image source: http://catalinasumakeup.blogspot.com

on the hunt for this silk blouse. does anyone know if it's a new item?  i can't find it on the online website


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

vickiness said:


> image source: http://catalinasumakeup.blogspot.com
> 
> on the hunt for this silk blouse. does anyone know if it's a new item?  i can't find it on the online website



http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...05/497021/BLOUSE+WITH+CONTRASTING+POCKET+FLAP


----------



## kelbell35

indi3r4 said:


> everything looks good on you but that sweater is just fab!! i think i need one.. how much are they if you don't mind me asking?



Thank you   I believe the sweater is $89.90.

I went back to Zara before work the other day, and I guess it was fate that the SA was putting out more of those white jackets, so I tried on the size I needed, and it fit perfectly, so I got it.


----------



## sammie225

pink zara blazer


----------



## vickiness

Crazy4Handbags said:


> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...05/497021/BLOUSE+WITH+CONTRASTING+POCKET+FLAP



thank you crazy4handbags


----------



## vickiness

Excuse the mess on the chair.  I love the colored pants trend for casual wear, but am wondering how does everyone feel about colored pants for work/office environments (eg. finance industry)?  I'm kind of undecided at this point..  Perhaps it would be better if they weren't so slim fitting?


----------



## Twinny

*vickiness*, may I ask you which line that red skinny pants is? Is it TRF?


----------



## chynaxdawl

i just went to zara at scp today and saw a lot of great stuff, like the tweed blazer with zips that everyone's looking for! i picked up the white fantasy tweed looking jacket that someone modeled a few pages back and the white silk blouse with the metal collar tips. i also wanted the lace/crochet crop top but thought $250 was enough for one zara trip.


----------



## juneping

chynaxdawl said:


> i just went to zara at scp today and saw a lot of great stuff, like the tweed blazer with zips that everyone's looking for! i picked up the white fantasy tweed looking jacket that someone modeled a few pages back and the white silk blouse with the metal collar tips. i also wanted the lace/crochet crop top but thought $250 was enough for one zara trip.



i tried the black zipper blazer and the fit was great!! i really love it. i am going to the store to pick one up today. i went online and size S was sold out!! i hope i am not too late...there were on friday just 2 days ago.


----------



## vickiness

Twinny said:


> *vickiness*, may I ask you which line that red skinny pants is? Is it TRF?



Twinny the pants are from the zara basic line


----------



## Twinny

vickiness said:


> Twinny the pants are from the zara basic line


 
thank you for your reply =)


----------



## diana

kelbell35 said:


> Thank you   I believe the sweater is $89.90.
> 
> I went back to Zara before work the other day, and I guess it was fate that the SA was putting out more of those white jackets, so I tried on the size I needed, and it fit perfectly, so I got it.



I went to zara looking for the white jacket because I thought it was so cute on you, but I could not find it.  I hope that my store just has not gotten it in yet and that it is not sold out already!!  How much is the white jacket?


----------



## miffy

Sorry if this has already been discussed, but has anyone else ordered from the U.S. on zara.com and been charged an international transaction fee on their credit card? I was surprised to find this fee on my cc statement, and on my statement my order was charged from Zara Dublin, Ireland. I thought the launch of zara.com for the U.S. was to be handled domestically, no?


----------



## juneping

miffy said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed, but has anyone else ordered from the U.S. on zara.com and been charged an international transaction fee on their credit card? I was surprised to find this fee on my cc statement, and on my statement my order was charged from Zara Dublin, Ireland. I thought the launch of zara.com for the U.S. was to be handled domestically, no?



i wasn't charged for international fee and i ordered from the US. but my bank did get a fraud alert. and yes...from zara dublin...


----------



## miffy

^I got the fraud alert too and had to wait to clear it up before placing the order. So weird that I was charged the international fee, I guess I will have to call Zara. I hate dealing with customer service, such a hassle. oh well..


----------



## juneping

miffy said:


> ^I got the fraud alert too and had to wait to clear it up before placing the order. So weird that I was charged the international fee, I guess I will have to call Zara. I hate dealing with customer service, such a hassle. oh well..



i used the email contacting zara...it was very fast. i got a response back within an hour. i also think you can call your bank.
i use online banking so it was very easy for me to solve the alert - just one click from a link from the notifying email. the first time could be a hassle but i am sure afterwards it should be fast like a blink.


----------



## miffy

juneping said:


> i used the email contacting zara...it was very fast. i got a response back within an hour. i also think you can call your bank.
> i use online banking so it was very easy for me to solve the alert - just one click from a link from the notifying email. the first time could be a hassle but i am sure afterwards it should be fast like a blink.



Thank you for the suggestion! I just emailed them, hopefully I was wrongly charged the int'l fee and they will refund me. (fingers crossed!)


----------



## kat99

I bought the little tweed jacket that others have purchased and love it! Pics from my blog today:


----------



## kelbell35

diana said:


> I went to zara looking for the white jacket because I thought it was so cute on you, but I could not find it.  I hope that my store just has not gotten it in yet and that it is not sold out already!!  How much is the white jacket?



I think the jacket was around $129.  I just went to my Zara today, and they restocked them for the third time in about a month, so I hope you can find it!


----------



## kelbell35

kat99 said:


> I bought the little tweed jacket that others have purchased and love it! Pics from my blog today:



Love it!!  I went to Zara today and decided to pick up one of these jackets, but I couldn't decide if I wanted this jacket with the pink or the other one with the black.  I finally chose the one with the black, but this one looks great on you!


----------



## purse-nality

kat99 said:


> I bought the little tweed jacket that others have purchased and love it! Pics from my blog today:



Fab!!!

I luv luv this jacket so much that i want to go back for the black version too! (also got the white one from seasons back)


----------



## kat99

purse-nality said:


> Fab!!!
> 
> I luv luv this jacket so much that i want to go back for the black version too! (also got the white one from seasons back)



Yes I love the black version! If you get it please post pics


----------



## juneping

my new purchase, Zara tweed zipper blazer. the fit is the best i've ever had.


----------



## vickiness

juneping said:


> my new purchase, Zara tweed zipper blazer. the fit is the best i've ever had.



love the tweed blazer on you! it looks amazing! 

can't wait to hunt it down at my local zara


----------



## juneping

vickiness said:


> love the tweed blazer on you! it looks amazing!
> 
> can't wait to hunt it down at my local zara



Thank you!! The fit is very flattering, I m sure you'll love it.


----------



## shamrock0421

I just made my first purchase and am completely blown away.

I swear I just placed the order yesterday - the day before at most - it was on my doorstep this morning (free shipping!?!) and the box was covered in a water-proof plastic.  The inside was perfectly packaged and the quality was far beyond my expectations.

The blazer was not quite what I had expected, so it is probably going back.  But it certainly will NOT be the last time I order from them.

Wow.

Great Customer Service, Zara!
WTG!
:urock:


----------



## juneping

shamrock0421 said:


> I just made my first purchase and am completely blown away.
> 
> I swear I just placed the order yesterday - the day before at most - it was on my doorstep this morning (free shipping!?!) and the box was covered in a water-proof plastic.  The inside was perfectly packaged and the quality was far beyond my expectations.
> 
> The blazer was not quite what I had expected, so it is probably going back.  But it certainly will NOT be the last time I order from them.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Great Customer Service, Zara!
> WTG!
> :urock:



what else did you get?? i am sorry it didn't work out...i hope you'll find something you love. sometimes i am afraid to go into zara...i always find something i love. so that makes me love and hate window shopping


----------



## jackiepicky

zara has always been my favorite brand but I rarely buy stuffs from zara with full prices ^^ . I always wait for their sale events


----------



## juneping

jackiepicky said:


> zara has always been my favorite brand but I rarely buy stuffs from zara with full prices ^^ . I always wait for their sale events



i can't wait...b/c i never had luck at zara. if i see something i like...when i did go back after a week, it's gone. it's crazy.
i did get a leopard clutch on sale....that's one of my victory sale moment.


----------



## jackiepicky

I often check zara site for sale announcement so I barely miss on their sale ^^ , last summer I went to Zara like once every week when they were having their summer sale lol , I got a bunch of stuffs for good deal 


juneping said:


> i can't wait...b/c i never had luck at zara. if i see something i like...when i did go back after a week, it's gone. it's crazy.
> i did get a leopard clutch on sale....that's one of my victory sale moment.


----------



## juneping

jackiepicky said:


> I often check zara site for sale announcement so I barely miss on their sale ^^ , last summer I went to Zara like once every week when they were having their summer sale lol , I got a bunch of stuffs for good deal



r u in europe? the US just got online shopping earlier this month....hopefully i will score something fab from now on. 
i just bought this black tweed zipper blazer...i love it so much the fit is so great that i didn't want to miss out. but i know i can wait for other items. 
a friend of mine always score awesome deals at zara....i always ask her how she did it. she has the patient and she really got great style too.


----------



## jackiepicky

yeah I am so jealous to know that US has zara shopping online . ^^ Zara blazers are awsome and must haves , I cant never get enough of them . Your friend is right , u have to be patient and they get really busy when they have sale events in stores , u have to dig through moutains of mess sometimes to find stuffs u like lol . Hopefully they have shopping online in my country too so I won't end up with sweaty face , messy hair everytime getting out of zara during sale seasons lol and I am not from Europe 


juneping said:


> r u in europe? the US just got online shopping earlier this month....hopefully i will score something fab from now on.
> i just bought this black tweed zipper blazer...i love it so much the fit is so great that i didn't want to miss out. but i know i can wait for other items.
> a friend of mine always score awesome deals at zara....i always ask her how she did it. she has the patient and she really got great style too.


----------



## rnsmelody

juneping said:


> i used the email contacting zara...it was very fast. i got a response back within an hour. i also think you can call your bank.
> i use online banking so it was very easy for me to solve the alert - just one click from a link from the notifying email. the first time could be a hassle but i am sure afterwards it should be fast like a blink.






Ohh man  I just realized I got charged an international fee on my Amex too  but I didn't geta fraud alert. I will have to contact of both of them now. Did Any of you guys ended up getting a refund for the international fee?


----------



## shamrock0421

I actually only wound up ordering one blazer.
Inspired by PrincessBal's 9/26 "outfit of the day" post.
The whole look was awesome to me and - when I checked her blog - I saw the blazer was from Zara.
I found something almost identical (or so I thought) to what she was wearing.
However, when it arrived - it was much more 'metallic' than it looked in the picture.
I then heard back from her and found out the blazer was from a couple/few seasons ago.  
Oh well!  I tried!
But there stuff is great and I will definitely check out one of the stores next time I'm in NYC!


juneping said:


> what else did you get?? i am sorry it didn't work out...i hope you'll find something you love. sometimes i am afraid to go into zara...i always find something i love. so that makes me love and hate window shopping


----------



## juneping

rnsmelody said:


> Ohh man  I just realized I got charged an international fee on my Amex too  but I didn't geta fraud alert. I will have to contact of both of them now. Did Any of you guys ended up getting a refund for the international fee?



i wonder if you and the other girl use the same bank....pls keep us posted. i think it's some useful info.



shamrock0421 said:


> I actually only wound up ordering one blazer.
> Inspired by PrincessBal's 9/26 "outfit of the day" post.
> The whole look was awesome to me and - when I checked her blog - I saw the blazer was from Zara.
> I found something almost identical (or so I thought) to what she was wearing.
> However, when it arrived - it was much more 'metallic' than it looked in the picture.
> I then heard back from her and found out the blazer was from a couple/few seasons ago.
> Oh well!  I tried!
> But there stuff is great and I will definitely check out one of the stores next time I'm in NYC!



i am sure you'll find something when you visit. i have to say i am not liking the zara modeling pix this season...some modelling pix just look manish and they look better on regular women....and i think store has more stuff than online.


----------



## aliwishesbear

jackiepicky said:


> zara has always been my favorite brand but I rarely buy stuffs from zara with full prices ^^ . I always wait for their sale events



I can never find anything in my size that I want by the time it goes on sale....for that matter I can never find anything in my size usually in the store.  they really need to carry more smalls and xs in store!


----------



## ozmodiar

aliwishesbear said:


> I can never find anything in my size that I want by the time it goes on sale....for that matter I can never find anything in my size usually in the store.  they really need to carry more smalls and xs in store!



Yeah, if an item has been out more than a few days, I often have trouble finding XS sizes. Sometimes they'll have more in the back, but a lot of them time they say to keep checking to see if another shipment comes in.


I was flipping tv channels yesterday and saw Bethenny Frankel on the Ellen Show wearing the popular blazer with zips. She's kind of annoying, but the blazer looks nice!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/09/central-park-granny-scarf-ankle-boots/

I just ordered this scarf online.  I was surprised to find it as I read a comment on her blog that someone couldn't find it online.  It's a little expensive to me for a scarf from Zara but I'm excited to receive it.  I hope I ordered the right one!  This is my first Zara purchase.


----------



## juneping

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/09/central-park-granny-scarf-ankle-boots/
> 
> I just ordered this scarf online.  I was surprised to find it as I read a comment on her blog that someone couldn't find it online.  It's a little expensive to me for a scarf from Zara but I'm excited to receive it.  I hope I ordered the right one!  This is my first Zara purchase.



can u pls post the link of the scarf. i couldn't find it on zara's site. TIA!!

n/m...found it. wow...it's expensive...


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

juneping said:


> can u pls post the link of the scarf. i couldn't find it on zara's site. TIA!!
> 
> n/m...found it. wow...it's expensive...



Yeah it is expensive huh?  I hope the quality is good.  Nice and thick, warm too.  It does say wool.  I hope I am not disappointed.  Wendy makes the scarf look good doesn't she?  Well everything she wears looks nice on her.

I want a leopard print in blue from chan luu next.


----------



## juneping

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Yeah it is expensive huh?  I hope the quality is good.  Nice and thick, warm too.  It does say wool.  I hope I am not disappointed.  Wendy makes the scarf look good doesn't she?  Well everything she wears looks nice on her.
> 
> I want a leopard print in blue from chan luu next.



yes..wendy has very great taste and hunting fab pieces skills.
i hope you will like the scarf....i thought of buying it but it doesn't really go with my wardrobe. i like dark colors  and i am allergic to wool.


----------



## shamrock0421

Haven't look for it on Zara's site yet - but I did just check out Wendy's link and the scarf is GORGEOUS.  Please post mod shots when it arrives to you and I hope you absolutely love it!

(Also hope your first ordering experience is as fantastic as mine was!)



I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/09/central-park-granny-scarf-ankle-boots/
> 
> I just ordered this scarf online. I was surprised to find it as I read a comment on her blog that someone couldn't find it online. It's a little expensive to me for a scarf from Zara but I'm excited to receive it. I hope I ordered the right one! This is my first Zara purchase.


----------



## neenabengal

shopbunny said:


> For me Zara is 50/50. I love half their stuff, and half their stuff doesn't work for me at all. Also, none of their pants ever fit me and I'm a Medium. Even their large pants are too small on me. Am I dreaming or are their pants WAY TO SMALL for a normal woman. I'm small on top but medium on the hips and waist and tummy.



I find their trousers are too small too! I thought i must be the only one. I'm a uk size 12 and always choose large in their trousers / leggings


----------



## chihiro

does zara ever have promo codes?


----------



## chrunchy

chihiro said:


> does zara ever have promo codes?


Unfortunately not .


----------



## Chanel 0407

Cute PRADA flats.  Aren't they comfortable.  I wear mine all the time when my pumps start killing me at work.



vickiness said:


> Excuse the mess on the chair. I love the colored pants trend for casual wear, but am wondering how does everyone feel about colored pants for work/office environments (eg. finance industry)? I'm kind of undecided at this point..  Perhaps it would be better if they weren't so slim fitting?


----------



## Chanel 0407

Does anyone have these shoes?  Wondering if they fit TTS and are comfortable.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...011/130508/461684/ANKLE+BOOT+STYLE+COURT+SHOE


----------



## Elissabeta

Chanel 0407 said:


> Does anyone have these shoes?  Wondering if they fit TTS and are comfortable.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...011/130508/461684/ANKLE+BOOT+STYLE+COURT+SHOE



Very cute shoes .I dont have those,but all my Zara shoes are realy comfy and fit TTS. I hope this maybe a little helpful .Good luck !!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thanks.  I was inspired by Rumi in this post.

http://www.fashiontoast.com/2011/09/dressed-down-in-london.html



Elissabeta said:


> Very cute shoes .I dont have those,but all my Zara shoes are realy comfy and fit TTS. I hope this maybe a little helpful .Good luck !!!


----------



## vickiness

chanel 0407 - I do the exact same thing with my flats!  I have worn them for year and they still look great.  Definitely the most comfortable pair I own!


----------



## vickiness

Was hoping to find the beautiful black blazer that juneping has with the zipper around the waist, but no luck finding my size 

That didn't stop me from finding something though 






From the girls shoes selection of all places!


----------



## juneping

vickiness said:


> Was hoping to find the beautiful black blazer that juneping has with the zipper around the waist, but no luck finding my size
> 
> That didn't stop me from finding something though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the girls shoes selection of all places!



those are very cute!!


----------



## sammie225

saw these bad *** gloves today  they are so cool


----------



## miffy

rnsmelody said:


> Ohh man  I just realized I got charged an international fee on my Amex too  but I didn't geta fraud alert. I will have to contact of both of them now. Did Any of you guys ended up getting a refund for the international fee?



Yes, I was able to get a refund. I had to email them a copy of the charge shown on my credit card bill and they had to wire transfer directly to my bank account. I found customer service to be very helpful. I forgot to ask if I will be charged the international fee every time I order online. I think I'll just stick to going to the store just to avoid the hassle.


----------



## LarissaHK

Wearing my new jacket from Zara.


----------



## shamrock0421

LOVE this!


LarissaHK said:


> Wearing my new jacket from Zara.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Is that from the new collection?  It is fabulous.  Do you have the style # for reference?



LarissaHK said:


> Wearing my new jacket from Zara.


----------



## juneping

LarissaHK said:


> Wearing my new jacket from Zara.




i like it too....does it come in other color than cream??


----------



## LarissaHK

*juneping*: thank you I only saw this jacket in cream colour.
*shamrock0421*: thank you
*Chanel0407*: thanks, yes it's from new collection. I think the reference number is 7802/627/712


----------



## diana

Here is the white jacket online!  It looks great on you LarissaHK!
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/122007/543022/FANTASY%2BCARDIGAN%2BWITH%2BPOCKETS


----------



## Tiare

I've really been liking their pants lately. I picked up two pairs in the waxed finish and a leopard print


----------



## LarissaHK

diana said:


> Here is the white jacket online! It looks great on you LarissaHK!
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...1/122007/543022/FANTASY+CARDIGAN+WITH+POCKETS


 
thank you Diana


----------



## juneping

Tiare said:


> I've really been liking their pants lately. I picked up two pairs in the waxed finish and a leopard print



oh how nice!! pls post some mod pix...i want to see what color.


----------



## cakegirl

I want a basic black blazer- which one is the best?

Also has anyone tried this leather skirt? Is is super short? I am 5'3.
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-us-W2011/122009/387790/LEATHER+MINISKIRT

I have to order online, and am hoping to get it right the first time.


----------



## juneping

cakegirl said:


> I want a basic black blazer- which one is the best?
> 
> Also has anyone tried this leather skirt? Is is super short? I am 5'3.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-us-W2011/122009/387790/LEATHER+MINISKIRT
> 
> I have to order online, and am hoping to get it right the first time.



if you are 5'3...i think this skirt will be longer on you than the model. may be like 2 inches longer...is that okay for you??
i got the black blazer with a gold zipper at the waist and the fit is so flattering but not sure if that's basic blazer category.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Is there a sale section on the website?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Also, does kids size run small or large?  Wish Zaragoza website has promos like gap.  Their Children's clothing looks so cute.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thank you very much!  I ended up getting a small and medium.  Wasn't sure how it fit.  I'm so excited.  Looks beautiful.




LarissaHK said:


> *juneping*: thank you I only saw this jacket in cream colour.
> *shamrock0421*: thank you
> *Chanel0407*: thanks, yes it's from new collection. I think the reference number is 7802/627/712


----------



## am2022

Chanel.. you are all over the place.. i see that now..

have this as well larissa... i needed a white blazer for work that doesn't exactly look like a lab gown.. haha...

fits true to size chanel... good luck!



Chanel 0407 said:


> Thank you very much! I ended up getting a small and medium. Wasn't sure how it fit. I'm so excited. Looks beautiful.


----------



## LarissaHK

Chanel 0407 said:


> Thank you very much! I ended up getting a small and medium. Wasn't sure how it fit. I'm so excited. Looks beautiful.


 
Happy to know you bought it and hope you will love it...and maybe you will show us here how you wear it so I can get some more new inspiration


----------



## juneping

yes...pls post mod pix...i felt this thread slowed down a bit....


----------



## KittyLouise

I adore Zara!


----------



## Tiare

juneping said:


> oh how nice!! pls post some mod pix...i want to see what color.



I got the hunter green and burgundy waxed. I have gotten a ton of compliments. Although, also lots of requests to "touch them" too


----------



## juneping

i bought this snake printed trouser last season and there are two more versions for this season....i thought they are so fun to wear.


----------



## blivlien

The snakeprint trousers look fab on you juneping!

I bought this jacket yesterday. http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-W2011/122007/515018/BLAZER+WITH+ZIPS It looks a bit more beige and silver in real life I think.


----------



## juneping

blivlien said:


> The snakeprint trousers look fab on you juneping!
> 
> I bought this jacket yesterday. http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-W2011/122007/515018/BLAZER+WITH+ZIPS It looks a bit more beige and silver in real life I think.



thanks!!
i like it better IRL more of a neutral color...it's quite greenish on my screen....i have it in white from summer collection.


----------



## kelbell35

I just bought this jacket the other day, and I love it!











http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/120003/388387/SQUARE-NECK%2BCOAT


----------



## Shopaholicmania

Recently keep looking at their shoes...

Been contemplating between this shoes or a jacket....with the help of an enabler (my gf) ... i bought this home!!

The very 1st time i saw it, i am already in LOVE but didnt buy it immediately.
SO happy cos this is the 3rd & last time i saw this shoes in the boutique and i think we r fated to see again!


----------



## Vickaikai

Has anyone tried or seen this leather jacket in person?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-W2011/122007/386607/LEATHER+JACKET

I LOVE the draping and the paper leather, but $250 seems so pricey!  Is it worth it?!  And while I have you, does it fit pretty TTS?  I'm usually an XS in all their other tops, but it does seem very fitted...

THANKS!!!


----------



## juneping

Vickaikai said:


> Has anyone tried or seen this leather jacket in person?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-W2011/122007/386607/LEATHER+JACKET
> 
> I LOVE the draping and the paper leather, but $250 seems so pricey!  Is it worth it?!  And while I have you, does it fit pretty TTS?  I'm usually an XS in all their other tops, but it does seem very fitted...
> 
> THANKS!!!



i've seen it and touched it. i think it's pretty well priced. most leather jackets are at least 400+. i haven't tried it on but i thought the modeling pix on the website looks pretty good to me.


----------



## cakegirl

I got the leather skirt in and it is so cute, especially for $99! Perfect with a chunky sweater for fall. It is shorter but not too short on me. I am 5'3 but have longer legs and a short torso so even at my height I have to be careful. I will say it runs on the big side. The xs is almost too big on me.
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-us-W2011/122009/387790/LEATHER+MINISKIRT


----------



## chloe_chanel

I bought these flats: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-us-W2011/118154/388765/SNAKESKIN+BALLERINA


----------



## afsweet

do zara coats keep you warm or are they just like any other brand coat? i'm wanting to buy this coat, but i don't want anything too thin since i intend on buying it to wear in europe during january-february. 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...a-us-W2011/126502/549013/DOUBLE-BREASTED+COAT


----------



## juneping

stephc005 said:


> do zara coats keep you warm or are they just like any other brand coat? i'm wanting to buy this coat, but i don't want anything too thin since i intend on buying it to wear in europe during january-february.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...a-us-W2011/126502/549013/DOUBLE-BREASTED+COAT



where in europe? i traveled europe in the winter 10 years ago. this coat might be okay in roma, barcelona but not enough for anywhere in venice or north above it.


----------



## afsweet

^london and eastern europe. i'm sure it'd be fine if/when i go to southern spain though.


----------



## juneping

stephc005 said:


> ^london and eastern europe. i'm sure it'd be fine if/when i go to southern spain though.



i hate to be cold so i would say not warm enough....i think for traveling, you might need a warmer jacket b/c you might be out longer than usual.


----------



## butterfly_baby

love this cardigan sooo much, perfect length, perfect material. zara has it every year. already got 3 of them


----------



## afsweet

*juneping*- thanks. i wore a wool mackage coat last winter, and i was still kinda cold, but i plan to always wear layers and sweaters no matter what. it's hard to find a stylish coat that will keep me warm!


----------



## Twinny

stephc005 said:


> *juneping*- thanks. i wore a wool mackage coat last winter, and i was still kinda cold, but i plan to always wear layers and sweaters no matter what. it's hard to find a stylish coat that will keep me warm!


 
Hi *stephc005*, I live in the Netherlands but the weather here is very similiar to London. January/February is still very cold in Europe, there will be even snow. Maybe you can try a bubble coat? I know that a bubble coat is not very stylish as a wool coat  but at least for me it keeps me warm.


----------



## afsweet

^i've heard that those keep you pretty warm, but i haven't been able to bring myself to wearing one lol. thank you for the tip though!


----------



## PrincessBal

Forgot to post my new Zara dress here yesterday!!


----------



## BellaShoes

butterfly_baby said:


> love this cardigan sooo much, perfect length, perfect material. zara has it every year. already got 3 of them



I stock up on these every season, the cardi and the v neck... LOVE!


----------



## afsweet

*PrincessBal*-love that dress!


----------



## Eva1991

This is me today, wearing ZARA skinny jeans, ZARA turtle-neck & ZARA cardi (love the colour, have it for 4 years and it still looks great)!

Scarf and bag are from Burberry, shoes are from a local brand!

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## bubbleloba

stephc005 said:


> do zara coats keep you warm or are they just like any other brand coat? i'm wanting to buy this coat, but i don't want anything too thin since i intend on buying it to wear in europe during january-february.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...a-us-W2011/126502/549013/DOUBLE-BREASTED+COAT



I'd say Zara coats are not suited for really cold weather.  You'd be better off springing for a Max & Co. (Maxmara's sister brand) or Mackage coat to stay warm.


----------



## sammie225

got this super warm cardigan at zara last week  i love it


----------



## Elissabeta

Vickaikai said:


> Has anyone tried or seen this leather jacket in person?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-W2011/122007/386607/LEATHER+JACKET
> 
> I LOVE the draping and the paper leather, but $250 seems so pricey!  Is it worth it?!  And while I have you, does it fit pretty TTS?  I'm usually an XS in all their other tops, but it does seem very fitted...
> 
> THANKS!!!



Yes this jacket was on my list . First impression is soft nice leather and great style . I tried  , I'm usually size S and was great everywhere but not in my chest if I wanna zip it  ( I am 34-36 B -C up to the brand ), M size  is  to big  . I was thinking to take S and just not zip it , but the worst about the jacket is the stitching  ...you can see like white color coming out on leather .I was thinking just one jacket but I found out that all the jackets ( in 3 stores ) have it  ,even more when the leather start to stretch . I never seen something like this before ,  dsn't look nice ,is notacible and also looks like isn't real leather (but for sure is ) .
I decided not to buy it .....if will be on sale probably yes , but for sure not for full price for something that isn't perfect. If that will be edgy style I will not  care, but  I was thinking to pair this jacket not only  with jeans but also with nice cocktail dress.


Also I found out that their fall collection dsn't fit TTS. Some of the coats are biger  , jackets smaller , same with dresses. I was suprised .


----------



## oonik

Hi ladies, can I know if any of you have bought bags from Zara ? Was wondering how it holds up. Am interested in either of the following:

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-W2011/118156/437048/METALLIC+SHOPPER

OR

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2011/118156/563004/METALLIC+SNAKESKIN+SHOPPER

Am afraid that the metallic might rub out though. Any thoughts ?


----------



## juneping

oonik said:


> Hi ladies, can I know if any of you have bought bags from Zara ? Was wondering how it holds up. Am interested in either of the following:
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-W2011/118156/437048/METALLIC+SHOPPER
> 
> OR
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2011/118156/563004/METALLIC+SNAKESKIN+SHOPPER
> 
> Am afraid that the metallic might rub out though. Any thoughts ?



i bought few bags from zara. one is patent tote (faux i guess), one is last season's blue clutch, one is a leopard clutch and one is a black bucket bag. they are holding up pretty well. the bucket bag really looks like a plastic bag that we get from super market but in leather. it's quite sturdy...i love using it. not sure about the metallic rubbing off....


----------



## oonik

juneping said:


> i bought few bags from zara. one is patent tote (faux i guess), one is last season's blue clutch, one is a leopard clutch and one is a black bucket bag. they are holding up pretty well. the bucket bag really looks like a plastic bag that we get from super market but in leather. it's quite sturdy...i love using it. not sure about the metallic rubbing off....



thanks juneping. the ones I'm looking at seems to be made of real leather so I'm quite happy about that. Bought PU leather bags before (not Zara) which peeled after a while so didn't quite like that.


----------



## indi3r4

i got a black one that came out for previous season.. on sale! Love it  


kelbell35 said:


> I just bought this jacket the other day, and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/120003/388387/SQUARE-NECK%2BCOAT


----------



## kelbell35

^ Oh, I loved that coat and really wanted to buy it last year but missed out on it, so I'm really glad they came out with this one this year.


----------



## rnsmelody

juneping said:


> i wonder if you and the other girl use the same bank....pls keep us posted. i think it's some useful info.




Sorry for the late reply! Here is a little bit of update on the international fee. I had placed 2 orders with Zara.Com on my Amex card. I ended up returning one full order back at the store and I kept my second order. I got charged an international fee for purchasing and returning the items. I'm still waiting on my refund from zara.com I already gave them screenshots of both my credit card statements and bank account info. 

I'm really surprised I got changed an international fee for the refund, maybe it's just Amex doing that?


----------



## juneping

rnsmelody said:


> Sorry for the late reply! Here is a little bit of update on the international fee. I had placed 2 orders with Zara.Com on my Amex card. I ended up returning one full order back at the store and I kept my second order. I got charged an international fee for purchasing and returning the items. I'm still waiting on my refund from zara.com I already gave them screenshots of both my credit card statements and bank account info.
> 
> I'm really surprised I got changed an international fee for the refund, maybe it's just Amex doing that?



i'd call amex to clear it up...keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## iloverien

i'm off topic on your convo about online shopping but i need advice from Zara-lovers. 

i love the feel of Zara store *but *i never find something i really like. I did buy t-shirt from zara and ballet flats but they were poor quality (on sales). i have learned items under 20$ are not worth it, especially their shoes. 

i'm just sad i never get to buy an item i really like and goes well with me. I really wanted to love Zara. is it a sign i should stop shopping at Zara. btw i only shop on TRF section.  do you have an idea if trousers, leggins and jeans are good quality? last how long?


----------



## juneping

iloverien said:


> i'm off topic on your convo about online shopping but i need advice from Zara-lovers.
> 
> i love the feel of Zara store *but *i never find something i really like. I did buy t-shirt from zara and ballet flats but they were poor quality (on sales). i have learned items under 20$ are not worth it, especially their shoes.
> 
> i'm just sad i never get to buy an item i really like and goes well with me. I really wanted to love Zara. is it a sign i should stop shopping at Zara. btw i only shop on TRF section.  do you have an idea if trousers, leggins and jeans are good quality? last how long?



i think zara is good for on trend items...like those waxed jeans and knits. i mostly shop at women instead of trf. women items are better made and they last for quite long...but not that long...and for me they last as long as i love them. how long they last depends on how you treat them....i bought a white T from TRF and it's the best white T i've bought over the spring/summer. it didn't pile but it did shrink. even my rag and bone tee piled.


----------



## ladysarah

iloverien said:


> i'm off topic on your convo about online shopping but i need advice from Zara-lovers.
> 
> i love the feel of Zara store *but *i never find something i really like. I did buy t-shirt from zara and ballet flats but they were poor quality (on sales). i have learned items under 20$ are not worth it, especially their shoes.
> 
> i'm just sad i never get to buy an item i really like and goes well with me. I really wanted to love Zara. is it a sign i should stop shopping at Zara. btw i only shop on TRF section.  do you have an idea if trousers, leggins and jeans are good quality? last how long?



I second that - ZARA is great for trends  - so that you are on-the-pulse so to speak. The quality is reflected in the low-ish price. I ve never managed to keep anything more than a season - everything falls apart and looks tatty after a while.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I also got charged an international fee of 3%.  Zara.com has a DC in MA that they ship all US orders from.  Do you think I can have this charge removed?  



juneping said:


> i'd call amex to clear it up...keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> I also got charged an international fee of 3%.  Zara.com has a DC in MA that they ship all US orders from.  Do you think I can have this charge removed?



if you are located in the US...you can have it removed.....i wasn't charged 3%. GL!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok great.  Yes I am in the US.  Do i need to call Zara or my credit card?



juneping said:


> if you are located in the US...you can have it removed.....i wasn't charged 3%. GL!!


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> ok great.  Yes I am in the US.  Do i need to call Zara or my credit card?



email zara first...their respond speed is within an hour (my experience)......it's easier to talking to zara...bank is like the middle person - usually useless.


----------



## rnsmelody

juneping said:


> i'd call amex to clear it up...keep my fingers crossed for you.




*juneping*, Thanks! I will just have to do that tomorrow. This Zara international fee is getting out of hand. I just received a refund for one order. It was a wire transfer to my bank account.. then I got hit with a $8 wire transfer fee! UGh..  I am so disappoint with Zara!


----------



## akoko

I feel that generally clothes are made of poor quality these days. I have some Zara coats from a few years back that are still in perfect condition, while the ones I  bought last year are falling apart. I've noticed the same in many highstreet brands


----------



## WanShin

Cotton striped top from Zara


----------



## juneping

rnsmelody said:


> *juneping*, Thanks! I will just have to do that tomorrow. This Zara international fee is getting out of hand. I just received a refund for one order. It was a wire transfer to my bank account.. then I got hit with a $8 wire transfer fee! UGh..  I am so disappoint with Zara!



gosh...this is crazy...i hope they'll fix this for you.


----------



## juicybrat

things i bought form zara lately:






leopard blouse. looks great with black skinnies and tucked in the front. $45.95






suede oxford booties with cuffs at the ankles for $69.95






love this nude blouse with shiney silver flecks for $69.95


----------



## Tiare

I never bought anything from Zara for years...even walking by the store closest to me. It wasn't until I started reading style blogs and sites such as this one, where I'd see an actual item worn and fall in love.

I've been completely happy with the items I've purchased from Zara, and I have a black trapeze tank that I wear at least once a week, (for 6 months now.) The quality is the same as when purchased.


----------



## P.Y.T.

I cannot believe I haven't taken advantage of shopping on-line since the site has been up. I guess I've been too busy buying furniture I guess... *sigh*


----------



## rhogiela

Has anyone tried the synthetic leather pencil skirt?
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/122009/563025/SYNTHETIC%2BLEATHER%2BPENCIL%2BSKIRT

Thoughts??


----------



## Minda

^^ I bought this synthetic leather pencil skirt. It is so beautifully cut and fit like a dream. Very slimming. Unfortunately, I returned it for the following reasons:-
1. the synthetic leather looked very synthetic - it was very matte and fine grained. I prefer the look of real leather.
2. the hem is not stitched, but glued on with what looks like double sided sticky tape. I bought a pair of Zara synthetic leggings with similarly glued hem before and before long, the glue melts or comes off.

The skirt is very beautiful...... just not so sure about longevity if you know what I mean.


----------



## heidifarris23

I love the men's shirts from Zara and the women accessories.


----------



## rhogiela

Oooooh, I see what you mean.  Thanks for replying!  




Minda said:


> ^^ I bought this synthetic leather pencil skirt. It is so beautifully cut and fit like a dream. Very slimming. Unfortunately, I returned it for the following reasons:-
> 1. the synthetic leather looked very synthetic - it was very matte and fine grained. I prefer the look of real leather.
> 2. the hem is not stitched, but glued on with what looks like double sided sticky tape. I bought a pair of Zara synthetic leggings with similarly glued hem before and before long, the glue melts or comes off.
> 
> The skirt is very beautiful...... just not so sure about longevity if you know what I mean.


----------



## juicybrat

my Zara leopard blouse I bought recently


----------



## authenticplease

^^This looks fabulous on you!


----------



## sammie225

long shirt


----------



## Gurzzy

I am loving your leopard!!


----------



## kelbell35

I love my white Fantasy Cardigan so much that I found the same style in a differenft color.  Honestly, when I first saw it online, I didn't like it, but when I went to the store and saw it IRL, I really liked it.  It also has a really nice deep orange lining...







http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/120003/557513/FANTASY%2BCARDIGAN


----------



## kelbell35

juicybrat said:


> my Zara leopard blouse I bought recently



I love your outfit with this top!


----------



## juneping

juicybrat said:


> my Zara leopard blouse I bought recently



i didn't think anything of it until saw your mod pix. it looks very nice on you....



sammie225 said:


> long shirt



oh...what a fun tee!!



kelbell35 said:


> I love my white Fantasy Cardigan so much that I found the same style in a differenft color.  Honestly, when I first saw it online, I didn't like it, but when I went to the store and saw it IRL, I really liked it.  It also has a really nice deep orange lining...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-us-W2011/120003/557513/FANTASY+CARDIGAN


looks great on you.
i got the black zipper jacket...looked great and looked very fitted. but very hard to move my arms in them...is this comfy??


----------



## NYCBelle

juicybrat said:


> my Zara leopard blouse I bought recently



ohh love this! Looks fab on you


----------



## Chanel 0407

ohhhhh, really nice.  I have this in the cream color too but I will have to get this one as well.  I like the sound of the orange lining.  Looks great on you.




kelbell35 said:


> I love my white Fantasy Cardigan so much that I found the same style in a differenft color. Honestly, when I first saw it online, I didn't like it, but when I went to the store and saw it IRL, I really liked it. It also has a really nice deep orange lining...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-us-W2011/120003/557513/FANTASY+CARDIGAN


----------



## c0uture

sammie225 said:


> got this super warm cardigan at zara last week  i love it



I absolutely LOVE this cardigan!


----------



## kat99

kelbell35 said:


> I love my white Fantasy Cardigan so much that I found the same style in a differenft color.  Honestly, when I first saw it online, I didn't like it, but when I went to the store and saw it IRL, I really liked it.  It also has a really nice deep orange lining...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/120003/557513/FANTASY%2BCARDIGAN



Love it!!


----------



## tryagain

juicybrat said:


> my Zara leopard blouse I bought recently



i have the same blouse ! look pretty on u


----------



## labelwhore04

I saw this amazing royal blue coat with gold buttons a week ago and i went back today and they didn't have it anymore! I'm SO mad i didn't just buy it when i first saw it. It was literally the most beautiful jacket i've ever seen!


----------



## persunshop

i have heard about zara, it seems have its own style which similar to the luxury brand while at reasonable price!is it?


----------



## purse-nality

juicybrat said:


> my Zara leopard blouse I bought recently



just got the same shirt! 

umm, o.t, can you pls tell me where you got that chandelier wall decal from? i luv it! i just searched *bay, but i didn't find any that has the same chain detail


----------



## DC-Cutie

OMG!!!  Because of this pic, I got this shirt last week.  It was a return, the SA said this shirt was a fast seller.

It looks great on you....




juicybrat said:


> my Zara leopard blouse I bought recently


----------



## juicybrat

tryagain said:


> i have the same blouse ! look pretty on u



thank you! i'm sure it looks just as amazing on you 



purse-nality said:


> just got the same shirt!
> 
> umm, o.t, can you pls tell me where you got that chandelier wall decal from? i luv it! i just searched *bay, but i didn't find any that has the same chain detail



hey i got the chandelier decal from Winners for $10 on clearance



DC-Cutie said:


> OMG!!!  Because of this pic, I got this shirt last week.  It was a return, the SA said this shirt was a fast seller.
> 
> It looks great on you....



aww! i'm so glad i was able to help you make your decision. the shirt is amazing tho and i'm so happy you got it!


----------



## Tasi

I love the winter coats and basic sweaters from Zara!


----------



## miu miu1

Just got this jacket too, but I'm still unsure if I shoud keep it...
It looks great on you 



kelbell35 said:


> I love my white Fantasy Cardigan so much that I found the same style in a differenft color.  Honestly, when I first saw it online, I didn't like it, but when I went to the store and saw it IRL, I really liked it.  It also has a really nice deep orange lining...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/120003/557513/FANTASY%2BCARDIGAN


----------



## rhogiela

Hi all!  Does anyone own the Zara gold sequined mini skirt (http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-us-W2011/122009/387168/SEQUINNED+MINISKIRT)

or the leather mini skirt (http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-us-W2011/118143/387790/LEATHER+MINISKIRT)? 

Thoughts?  Sizing?


----------



## francyFG

Went Zara crazy this month!!!! Here's my haul:

Blue blazer with black trim, black mini skirt, dark green mini skirt, green see through shirt with black trim and ribbon (couldn't find the pic but it's the one worn with the black mini), lbd.


----------



## loverundercover

juicybrat said:


> my Zara leopard blouse I bought recently



Really like this! Mind if I ask how much it retailed for? I'm probably a bit late since it was mentioned that this was a fats seller, but if anybody sees this in an XS, please please let me know!



sammie225 said:


> long shirt



Cute!



kelbell35 said:


> I love my white Fantasy Cardigan so much that I found the same style in a differenft color.  Honestly, when I first saw it online, I didn't like it, but when I went to the store and saw it IRL, I really liked it.  It also has a really nice deep orange lining...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-us-W2011/120003/557513/FANTASY+CARDIGAN



Looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## Cherry44

rhogiela said:


> Hi all!  Does anyone own the Zara gold sequined mini skirt (http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-us-W2011/122009/387168/SEQUINNED+MINISKIRT)
> 
> or the leather mini skirt (http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-us-W2011/118143/387790/LEATHER+MINISKIRT)?
> 
> Thoughts?  Sizing?




 The sequined skirt is pretty but it was the way so heavy.


----------



## ladysarah

two of my favourites this season...


----------



## tryagain

Zara leopard blouse and my newly custom made initial name necklace  









Zara black "cigarette pants" with the matching belt, carried my black caviar Chanel jumbo gold h/w and Tory Burch Sally 2 black caviar peep toe wedges (gold logo)










love the wedges...





wear different style for this leopard ...


----------



## cakegirl

rhogiela said:


> Hi all!  Does anyone own the Zara gold sequined mini skirt (http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-us-W2011/122009/387168/SEQUINNED+MINISKIRT)
> 
> or the leather mini skirt (http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/118143/387790/LEATHER%2BMINISKIRT)?
> 
> Thoughts?  Sizing?



I have the leather skirt and it is really cute(especially for the price.) I am 5'3 and size 0 and I ordered the XS. It runs fairly true to size, maybe a little big.


----------



## juicybrat

loverundercover said:


> Really like this! Mind if I ask how much it retailed for? I'm probably a bit late since it was mentioned that this was a fats seller, but if anybody sees this in an XS, please please let me know!



hey it was $49.95 i believe


----------



## loverundercover

juicybrat said:


> hey it was $49.95 i believe



 Thank you, just got one.


----------



## P.Y.T.

I love all of the purchases ladies! I need to use my gift card that I have from there.


----------



## Kimm992

Love Zara!!


----------



## kat99

I wanted to share these little ankle boots I got from Zara - they are very similar to my IM dickers with their own twist and are quite comfy! Photo from my blog:


----------



## green.bee

kat99 said:


> I wanted to share these little ankle boots I got from Zara - they are very similar to my IM dickers with their own twist and are quite comfy! Photo from my blog:



Fantastic boots! I like that the heel is covered with suede.


----------



## heidifarris23

Very nice boots. How much did they cost?


----------



## iloverien

I have a question
During boxing day, are the item on sale worth it?
i went last year but i didn't find anything i like in trf section.

plus, i always have the impression that you have to pay full price for every item because there's hardly any sales. and some item on sell aren't the best quality... can someone clarify this for me?


----------



## explorer27

Got this dress...I love it! I'm eyeing the solid navy one too. 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ara-us-W2011/122017/585005/CHECKED+TUBE+DRESS


----------



## juneping

gr....i like some scarves..and none of them were on sale....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## bagladyseattle

Here is my little contribution to this thread.

I got my two Zara pieces from Southbeach, FL.

Zara Faux Fur poncho and Zara stretch pants.


----------



## bagladyseattle

explorer27 said:


> Got this dress...I love it! I'm eyeing the solid navy one too.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ara-us-W2011/122017/585005/CHECKED+TUBE+DRESS



It looks stunning on you.  It accentuates your body so lovely.  Very hot


----------



## nillacobain

explorer27 said:


> Got this dress...I love it! I'm eyeing the solid navy one too.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ara-us-W2011/122017/585005/CHECKED+TUBE+DRESS


 

Lovely dress. It looks amazing on you.


----------



## Elissabeta

explorer27 said:


> Got this dress...I love it! I'm eyeing the solid navy one too.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ara-us-W2011/122017/585005/CHECKED+TUBE+DRESS




You look amazing !!! I got those dresses in 3 colors they fit perfect ...for those money I wish they made them in 10 colors


----------



## jellybebe

Has anyone in Vancouver seen this floral blouse? I will be there in about 2 wks and was hoping to pick it up! It's sold out on the website at the moment. TIA!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Does anyone have the synthetic black leather pencil skirt.  Picked it up last night in small and medium.  Not sure but has anyone worn it that could share their experience with if it stretched with wear?  Wondering if I should start out really fitted if it will give.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Did anyone get this sweater?  http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-W2011/124501/548021/CABLE-STITCHED+SWEATER

It was sold out in store so I ordered online.  Was wondering if its cute on.


----------



## cakegirl

I just ordered the v-back dress and the gold tunic. Has anyone seen them/ tried them on? I really need some cute holiday dresses!
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/122017/484060/GOLD+TUNIC

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/122017/631835/V-BACK+DRESS


----------



## lyndamac

explorer27 said:


> Got this dress...I love it! I'm eyeing the solid navy one too.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ara-us-W2011/122017/585005/CHECKED+TUBE+DRESS


Beautiful dress i love the cut  it looks great on you.


----------



## alya

Did anyone have a problem with Zara shirts/jackets recently? The material is sliding out and ripping along the seems on the sleeves. I bought a blouse for myself and a jacket for my 6 yo and the same problem. It hasn't been two full months yet?


----------



## GingerSnap527

Saw the cutest belt at Zara...now kicking myself for not buying it. Hope it's there tomorrow!!! It was beige/gold, would go great with a black sweater dress I was planning on wearing Christmas day.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Found it online, haha

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/122003/478114/LEATHER+BELT


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Just bought these today!  I love them so much, I had to get one in black and grey!  Fit was perfect w right amnt of stretch and thickness and is pretty flattering and comfy! Everyone was grabbing a pair.  

Want to go back tmrw for a similar style but w gold side zippers.  So bummed they didn't have my size today, but I NEED them!


----------



## cakegirl

cakegirl said:


> I just ordered the v-back dress and the gold tunic. Has anyone seen them/ tried them on? I really need some cute holiday dresses!
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/122017/484060/GOLD+TUNIC
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/122017/631835/V-BACK+DRESS



The V back dress is really cute! It is definitely a keeper. The gold tunic went back. It was flaking off tons of glitter, plus I found the shape very boxy.


----------



## aliwishesbear

alya said:


> Did anyone have a problem with Zara shirts/jackets recently? The material is sliding out and ripping along the seems on the sleeves. I bought a blouse for myself and a jacket for my 6 yo and the same problem. It hasn't been two full months yet?



ive not had that exact thing happen...but on this coat i bought the lining comes out of the sleeve and the center back seam of the lining ripped after 2 wears!


----------



## aliwishesbear

Zara pumps
Zara silk blouse

i've gotta stop going on their website!!


----------



## aliwishesbear

explorer27 said:


> Got this dress...I love it! I'm eyeing the solid navy one too.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ara-us-W2011/122017/585005/CHECKED+TUBE+DRESS



that dress looks great on you!  ive been thinking about getting a shift dress for work and other sort of business casual events!


----------



## Shopmore

Did anyone get anything during this sale yet?  I bought a pair of short boots for myself and a pair of black boots for DD.


----------



## oxyoxy136

Not yet. I stopped by in the Houston Galleria, but didn't see much aside from jeans, and even then they were $35 each. Shoe sizes are usually hit and miss for me, so I didn't pay much attention to them though shoes were plentiful. Does Zara do second markdowns?


----------



## flirtsy

yes they do i think, orange stickers?


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:
			
		

> Has anyone in Vancouver seen this floral blouse? I will be there in about 2 wks and was hoping to pick it up! It's sold out on the website at the moment. TIA!



Oh I love the way they style the top...


----------



## juneping

I also just ordered the rice stitch sweater this morning. Lower than 40 bucks so no tax for me...yay!!


----------



## flirtsy

cannot wait until the sale!


----------



## juneping

The sale started already....


----------



## flirtsy

not in europe


----------



## toobabyish

I love Zara too!  I also love the fact that they have online shopping now!  Woohoo!


----------



## flirtsy

online sale for europe started last night! i got this fur coat i wanted for ages but it was too expensive before. £150 reduced to £50


----------



## Samia

Went to Zara sale today, and picked up these:


----------



## juneping

flirtsy said:
			
		

> online sale for europe started last night! i got this fur coat i wanted for ages but it was too expensive before. £150 reduced to £50



That's such a great steal...congrats!! Any pic??


----------



## flirtsy

it's this one i don't think it will arrive until at least a week though (sorry i don't know how to post images) http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...a-W2011-s/163009/388800/NATURAL+FUR+WAISTCOAT

static.zara.net/photos//2011/I/0/1/p/5533/242/732/5533242732_1_1_3.jpg

zara.com


----------



## juicybrat

My gold sequin clutch is from Zara. On sale for $35.99 on boxing day. Got the last one yay!


----------



## saira1214

I love Zara, but their sizing kills me.  I wear a size small in tops and probably and range between a 2-6 in bottoms and nothing fits me there.  I have curves and apparently the Zara cuts are not conducive to those.


----------



## purse-nality

great picks ladies! our sale starts tomorrow. hopin to score this Celine-ish coat.....











do you think leather sleeves would stretch w/ wear? S is sold out. either XS, or M- which kinda swallows my frame.


----------



## AEGIS

whoa that coat is amazing!did it come in other colors?


----------



## saira1214

purse-nality said:


> great picks ladies! our sale starts tomorrow. hopin to score this Celine-ish coat.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you think leather sleeves would stretch w/ wear? S is sold out. either XS, or M- which kinda swallows my frame.


 
I've been dying to get that coat, but it is all sold out here.


----------



## saira1214

AEGIS said:


> whoa that coat is amazing!did it come in other colors?


 
From what I know it came in a beige tweed version with the black leather sleeves. I haven't seen any other combos with the leather sleeves.


----------



## purse-nality

AEGIS said:


> whoa that coat is amazing!did it come in other colors?



none in the exact style that i know of, but here's something similar: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...n/zara-us-W2011-s/172050/589504/COMBINED+COAT





saira1214 said:


> I've been dying to get that coat, but it is all sold out here.



perhaps ask your SA to do a store search? or keep checking, 1 might eventually turn up from returns.

i managed to snag it today. there was only 1pc per size (except S), so i made sure to be at the store entrance before opening time! ended up w/ XS.


----------



## AEGIS

thanks ladies! does zara do second cut for their sales?


----------



## purse-nality

AEGIS said:


> thanks ladies! does zara do second cut for their sales?



yes. usually w/in the 2nd week for us. happy Z shopping!


----------



## AEGIS

sweet! i will wait for the coat since i don't "need" it.  do you know how much second cut usually is?


----------



## AEGIS

if anyone sees this coat in a m/l at their zara can you let me know please?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/ca/en/zara-W2011-s/163006/535525


----------



## saira1214

purse-nality said:


> none in the exact style that i know of, but here's something similar: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...n/zara-us-W2011-s/172050/589504/COMBINED+COAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps ask your SA to do a store search? or keep checking, 1 might eventually turn up from returns.
> 
> i managed to snag it today. there was only 1pc per size (except S), so i made sure to be at the store entrance before opening time! ended up w/ XS.


 
Congrats on getting the coat in your size! There are two Zaras in Chicago and their SAs are not helpful at all! I managed to get the combined coat in the print that you posted in S, unfortunately there was no black with black sleeves available in any size.  I'll keep checking for the black and please let me know if you spot one in size small! Thank you!!


----------



## hmm3

Ohhhh, shoot - just saw this thread and I should've posted my above question there; anyway, for you Zara pros,  			   			I have a Zara jeans sizing question: I wear a 26 in most jeans, so would I buy a 2 or 4 in Zara jeans???    I used the size guide and I am clearly a 2 by a wide margin in the hips area, but my belly (think 3 kids, 4 and under!) is in b/t a 2 and 4.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## saira1214

hmm3 said:


> Ohhhh, shoot - just saw this thread and I should've posted my above question there; anyway, for you Zara pros,                          I have a Zara jeans sizing question: I wear a 26 in most jeans, so would I buy a 2 or 4 in Zara jeans??? I used the size guide and I am clearly a 2 by a wide margin in the hips area, but my belly (think 3 kids, 4 and under!) is in b/t a 2 and 4. Any help would be appreciated!


 In my experience, Zara runs small, think European cut.  If you think that you are in between sizes, I would go a size up.  Especially if you are buying skinny jeans or any fit that may be form fitting.


----------



## hmm3

saira1214 said:


> In my experience, Zara runs small, think European cut.  If you think that you are in between sizes, I would go a size up.  Especially if you are buying skinny jeans or any fit that may be form fitting.



Fantastic!  Thanks - I am getting skinnies!


----------



## Hugs4LV

I always tend to go a size larger for anything at Zara. The clothing is more geared for Asian/European sizing.


----------



## purse-nality

AEGIS said:


> sweet! i will wait for the coat since i don't "need" it.  do you know how much second cut usually is?



if i recall right, they go down by 10's from orig retail. not too sure.




saira1214 said:


> Congrats on getting the coat in your size! There are two Zaras in Chicago and their SAs are not helpful at all! I managed to get the combined coat in the print that you posted in S, unfortunately there was no black with black sleeves available in any size.  I'll keep checking for the black and please let me know if you spot one in size small! Thank you!!



thanks! i like the other version too, but our store didn't carry the style. ideally, i need S to have enough room for chunky sweaters, but since its sold out i had to take XS. M looked like i borrowed a man's coat even w/ thick layers under! made my head appear smaller. reminded me of that creepy guy from the Beetlejiuce movie


----------



## saira1214

purse-nality said:


> if i recall right, they go down by 10's from orig retail. not too sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! i like the other version too, but our store didn't carry the style. ideally, i need S to have enough room for chunky sweaters, but since its sold out i had to take XS. M looked like i borrowed a man's coat even w/ thick layers under! made my head appear smaller. reminded me of that creepy guy from the Beetlejiuce movie


  I know exactly who you are talking about! I am able to fit the coat over most sweaters, but I haven't tried with chunky sweaters yet.  I actually am starting to love the houndstooth print over the straight black.  It is very sublte and classic.


----------



## labelwhore04

I just bought this amazing jacket from Zara, it's royal blue with gold buttons! I wanted it so badly before xmas but they sold out and then after xmas, there was 1 left in my size AND it was on sale, i couldn't resist


----------



## yellow08

labelwhore04 said:


> I just bought this amazing jacket from Zara, it's royal blue with gold buttons! I wanted it so badly before xmas but they sold out and then after xmas, there was 1 left in my size AND it was on sale, i couldn't resist


Cute!


----------



## ochie

*labelwhore*-love your trench! how much is it? did you get them on the 2nd markdown?


----------



## AEGIS

cute coat!


----------



## P.Y.T.

I finally found this handbag in black! I've been searching for it for months
 I have the same exact bag in caramel..


----------



## PuffyJacket

Why is it that Zara cater for small snouts???

Im usually a Large everywhere else, but begrudge wearing a XL from Zara.

Saw a jacket i liked today and when i tried to zip it up, i couldnt, zipper was 2 inches away from its partner.

Wrong, just wrong....

...Rant over.


----------



## labelwhore04

ochie said:


> *labelwhore*-love your trench! how much is it? did you get them on the 2nd markdown?



Thanks! It was on sale for $119.


----------



## xmas ivy

Zara is the store that i MUST visit every time I go shopping. A lot of great stuff there!


----------



## Jahpson

P.Y.T. said:


> I finally found this handbag in black! I've been searching for it for months
> I have the same exact bag in caramel..



Where on earth did you find those colors? I went to the ZARA in Boston and they only had the turquoise bag.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Jahpson said:


> Where on earth did you find those colors? I went to the ZARA in Boston and they only had the turquoise bag.



Lol, I went back home to San Francisco! They only had 2 left though. However, they did have them online but that was months ago. Also, my SA said since this handbag is was popular they are keeping it permanently as part of the collection.


----------



## juneping

got this leopard dress last summer....one of my favs...


----------



## denimparty

AEGIS said:
			
		

> if anyone sees this coat in a m/l at their zara can you let me know please?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/ca/en/zara-W2011-s/163006/535525



 I saw that coat at Century City.


----------



## Tiare

It's so weird that people say to size up for Zara. I feel like everything runs super big on me. I am short, (5'3") but I am a plump lil' piglet and usually wear a 6 or 8. I always take a 6 in Zara pants and usually go with small tops.


----------



## kelbell35

Just picked up a new dress... I love it...











http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-W2011-s/164011/631946/COMBINED+PRINT+DRESS


----------



## Minda

kelbell35 - you look GREAT in that dress!


----------



## Minda

juneping said:


> got this leopard dress last summer....one of my favs...



juneping - love that leopard dress!


----------



## nessasita

I lucked out and found one of these at my store in my size before Christmas. It was from a return.

Quick iPhone pic...


----------



## juneping

nessasita said:


> I lucked out and found one of these at my store in my size before Christmas. It was from a return.
> 
> Quick iPhone pic...



that's a nice coat!! there were a few bloggers wearing this coat....


----------



## ladysarah

zara coat with faux fur collar and chanel 224.  The coat is not very warm, but I rather like the way it looks.


----------



## PHENOMENON

Bought this bag on sale


----------



## kelbell35

Minda said:


> kelbell35 - you look GREAT in that dress!



Thank you, Minda


----------



## More4Me

I never purchased any Zara items. maybe this summer will be my 1st! How is the quality?


----------



## More4Me

You see...any coat I buy has to perform the basic function. 




			
				ladysarah said:
			
		

> zara coat with faux fur collar and chanel 224.  The coat is not very warm, but I rather like the way it looks.


----------



## More4Me

kelbell35 said:
			
		

> Just picked up a new dress... I love it...
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011-s/164011/631946/COMBINED%2BPRINT%2BDRESS



This is pretty!


----------



## More4Me

I agree. I guess paying attention to details is key. Especially looking at what the fabric is made of. Personally I'm trying to dupe things on my own. I can't trust labels anymore. 




			
				akoko said:
			
		

> I feel that generally clothes are made of poor quality these days. I have some Zara coats from a few years back that are still in perfect condition, while the ones I  bought last year are falling apart. I've noticed the same in many highstreet brands


----------



## BabyDollChic

PHENOMENON said:


> Bought this bag on sale



I like this! It's not online, is it?


----------



## purse-nality

nessasita said:


> I lucked out and found one of these at my store in my size before Christmas. It was from a return.
> 
> Quick iPhone pic...



congrats on the score! i posted about this few pages back. we're twins!


----------



## purse-nality

juneping said:


> got this leopard dress last summer....one of my favs...



luvs! 




kelbell35 said:


> Just picked up a new dress... I love it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-W2011-s/164011/631946/COMBINED+PRINT+DRESS



sexy back! i tried the top version w/ peter pan collar in a similar print and sheer back.... oh no. just as i promised myself i won't be getting anything from new collection after the damage i made from the sale! trouble.


----------



## PHENOMENON

BabyDollChic said:


> I like this! It's not online, is it?



I have no idea, sorry!


----------



## juneping

i already posted in the everyday outfit thread but thought i'd share here as well....
it's the tulip dress i got back in the summer of 2011


----------



## pinkpolo

How's the sale selection in Chicago: State St. vs. N Michigan Ave? I'll be stopping by next weekend so I'm trying to figure out which one to go to first. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tiare

Went and picked up around 5 additional pants at Zara since they were further marked down. I now have skinny jeans/pants in every color of the (neon for spring) rainbow


----------



## quynh_1206

kelbell35 said:


> just picked up a new dress... I love it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-w2011-s/164011/631946/combined+print+dress


 
so pretty!


----------



## kelbell35

More4Me said:


> This is pretty!





purse-nality said:


> sexy back! i tried the top version w/ peter pan collar in a similar print and sheer back.... oh no. just as i promised myself i won't be getting anything from new collection after the damage i made from the sale! trouble.





quynh_1206 said:


> so pretty!



Thanks!  It is very pretty!  And I liked it so much more in person.  I didn't know there was a top version, too.  But I'm not even going to look... I did some serious damage during sale time, too lol


----------



## kelbell35

juneping said:


> i already posted in the everyday outfit thread but thought i'd share here as well....
> it's the tulip dress i got back in the summer of 2011



Oh, I love this dress so much!  You look gorgeous in it!  I already had the pink version, so when this color came out, I told myself I didn't need it, but now I regret it.


----------



## legaldiva

Anyone seen the biker jacket in person?  I'm wondering if it's worth $200

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-W2011-s/164036/630885/LEATHER+BIKER+JACKET


----------



## juneping

kelbell35 said:


> Oh, I love this dress so much!  You look gorgeous in it!  I already had the pink version, so when this color came out, I told myself I didn't need it, but now I regret it.



this dress was quite a success...i would love to have it in black...but too late as well...


----------



## faerie87

I love zara! Their prices are not too bad and their quality is significantly better than h&m...especially zara woman.

On the contrary tho, zara is really really popular in hk. Xs sizes are always wiped out, the store is a mess and a zoo. Good styles are sold out.

In US the stores and clean and i do not have to wait 20mins in line to pay!

Altho zara does not fit me too well. I am petite so their coats tops and bottoms often do not fit me. I have better luck with trf but the quality is worse....


----------



## chicology

kelbell35 said:


> Just picked up a new dress... I love it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-W2011-s/164011/631946/COMBINED+PRINT+DRESS



Love this dress!
You wear it well too


----------



## ozmodiar

pinkpolo said:
			
		

> How's the sale selection in Chicago: State St. vs. N Michigan Ave? I'll be stopping by next weekend so I'm trying to figure out which one to go to first. Thanks in advance!



Michigan Ave is a much bigger store and has more stuff in general. State St does not carry the Zara Woman line.


----------



## pianoprincess

juneping said:


> i already posted in the everyday outfit thread but thought i'd share here as well....
> it's the tulip dress i got back in the summer of 2011



i really wanted this dress and missed out on it!!went to a few countries and still missed out on it... but somehow i managed to come across it- pristine and definitely didn't look like a return piece during this sale in my size!! (xs)! really excited to wear it soon!


----------



## kelbell35

chicology said:


> Love this dress!
> You wear it well too



Thank you


----------



## Sparklybags

Why do some of Zara's pieces only come in medium and large?? I got a top in store today and they told me it only cam in medium and large when I asked if they had any smaller sizes!


----------



## Ebonynoir

juneping said:


> i already posted in the everyday outfit thread but thought i'd share here as well....
> it's the tulip dress i got back in the summer of 2011



lovely dress. I am looking for something similar


----------



## explorer27

Sparklybags said:


> Why do some of Zara's pieces only come in medium and large?? I got a top in store today and they told me it only cam in medium and large when I asked if they had any smaller sizes!



Yes I noticed that too. It happens most often with things that are kind of more quirky such as fur vests, funky tops, or oversize styles. On the price tag near the bottom they usually list the sizes that the item is available in. A fur vest for instance might just come in a M size.


----------



## explorer27

How often does Zara restock online? If an item is gone from the website, does it ever reappear? I had my eye on a white tweed blazer but now it's gone, replaced by a similar blazer that doesn't appeal to me as much. So many things I want this season!


----------



## justpeachy4397

My fav blazer.. Have 2 in black!


----------



## Sparklybags

Got this top the other weekend and these shoes on sale


----------



## yellow08

explorer27 said:


> How often does Zara restock online? If an item is gone from the website, does it ever reappear? I had my eye on a white tweed blazer but now it's gone, replaced by a similar blazer that doesn't appeal to me as much. So many things I want this season!


Normally, once it's gone, it's gone.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Sparklybags said:


> Got this top the other weekend and these shoes on sale


 
The first pair shoes are FAB!!


----------



## dozzaroo

Don't understand how it took me so long to participate in this Zara thread(seeing that half my wardrobe is from Zara) !!! 

Well I'm here now!

I picked up SO SO MUCH from this sale! Ended up with THIS jacket today for £39.99 from £139.99 .. So so stoked! Can't wait to wear it too.. Does anyone have this jacket too? I'm looking for inspiration on how to wear it!


----------



## dozzaroo

I also got THIS but in black! I was contemplating on getting the camel but I'm not sure how to wear it to be honest!

Hope everyone's been able to pick up some goodies this time round.


----------



## Michi22jnj

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-S2012/190033/713513/CREWNECK+COAT
I really want this coat but i'm not too sure what size to get. I'm about 5'3" and usually a size s-m and a size 6. Should I go for the M or the S?


----------



## juneping

Michi22jnj said:


> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-S2012/190033/713513/CREWNECK+COAT
> I really want this coat but i'm not too sure what size to get. I'm about 5'3" and usually a size s-m and a size 6. Should I go for the M or the S?


 
i am a size 2-4...usually S...so i would say M would be good for you.


----------



## juneping

i was in love with this and went to zara to try...they kind of hurt my feet when i walked...


----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


> static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/1/1/p/2381/101/049/2381101049_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1328801329476
> i was in love with this and went to zara to try...they kind of hurt my feet when i walked...



June! I've been obsessively eyeing those online in the yellow. I'm really glad to hear that they're not comfortable because now I can save my money!!


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> June! I've been obsessively eyeing those online in the yellow. I'm really glad to hear that they're not comfortable because now I can save my money!!



but i would say you should try them yourself...they were very nice looking shoes...the shoes i tried weren't my size..that could be the reason. i am still thinking if i should order online. it's free shipping anyway....


----------



## Michi22jnj

juneping said:


> i am a size 2-4...usually S...so i would say M would be good for you.



thank you. i went ahead and ordered the M. 
 its unfortunate that I don't have a Zara near me and I live in a fairly big city in ca. other wise I could try it in store.


----------



## pinknyanko

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> I just bought this amazing jacket from Zara, it's royal blue with gold buttons! I wanted it so badly before xmas but they sold out and then after xmas, there was 1 left in my size AND it was on sale, i couldn't resist



So lucky. I came across this coat and was ready to buy it but it was damaged and stained all along the hem :/


----------



## Michi22jnj

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../199026/443079/SNAKESKIN+SQUARE+MESSENGER+BAG

is it weird that i like this? i love the pink version. i can imagine it with a crisp white spring/summer outfit with simple gold or even rose gold jewelry.


----------



## shesnochill

Sparklybags said:


> Got this top the other weekend and these shoes on sale



absolutely love the first pair of orange/pink neon heels. too bad i have such small feet. sale things are never in small sizes


----------



## shesnochill

got this plus another shirt thursday night 

still contemplating on those floral shorts though.. their previous collection had a better pair that i now regret not purchasing


----------



## chloe_chanel

annaversary said:
			
		

> got this plus another shirt thursday night
> 
> still contemplating on those floral shorts though.. their previous collection had a better pair that i now regret not purchasing



I love the shorts actually. I'd totally wear them.


----------



## Michi22jnj

does anyone know how zara shorts fit or size? i'm a US size 6. should I get a M?


----------



## xxavyranixx

hii everyone!! i really want to order a pair of skinny jeans and jeggings online from zara.. i normally wear a size 29 in jeans so I was going to go with a size 8 in zara... but I am not sure if they run small or not and if I should size up to a 10?? thanks!!


----------



## candy2100

I think Zara runs small. I would size up.


----------



## rx4dsoul

I just stumbled across this thread and yes! I love Zara !
My purchase last December...a navy chiffon-esque asymmetrical dress (long sleeved but i folded them).


----------



## Lvgirl71

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> I just stumbled across this thread and yes! I love Zara !
> My purchase last December...a navy chiffon-esque asymmetrical dress (long sleeved but i folded them).



Very cute! Love your Marcie too! Is the color tan?


----------



## juliette31

explorer27 said:


> How often does Zara restock online? If an item is gone from the website, does it ever reappear? I had my eye on a white tweed blazer but now it's gone, replaced by a similar blazer that doesn't appeal to me as much. So many things I want this season!



Is this the one you were talking about?http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189515/632994


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lvgirl71 said:


> Very cute! Love your Marcie too! Is the color tan?



Thank you! and yes, it is Tan  
Love your Avatar too , by the way


----------



## explorer27

juliette31 said:


> Is this the one you were talking about?http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189515/632994



No, it was the long fantasy blazer...I found it in store and bought it already, awesome jacket. Thanks though!


----------



## Mia Bella

Michi22jnj said:


> does anyone know how zara shorts fit or size? i'm a US size 6. should I get a M?



I'm a size 4 and all of my Zara bottoms (shorts, skirts, pants) are S and fit true to size for me. As a size 6 I think the M will be good!



annaversary said:


> got this plus another shirt thursday night
> 
> still contemplating on those floral shorts though.. their previous collection had a better pair that i now regret not purchasing



Love that top on you!! Makes me want to buy that shirt for myself


----------



## stylist d

I usually stick to high end designers for shoes... I've been seeking the right fringe boot for years and I finally came across it this past fall/winter season... At Zara! Of all place! It's my flat version of the Isabel Marant since I don't like to wear heels that high. I get approached everywhere and by everyone asking me who makes them, even by Isabel Marant! Zara is a total hit or miss but when something's done right, it's fabs!


----------



## juneping

i got this silver metallic top...just love it.


----------



## justpeachy4397

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> I just stumbled across this thread and yes! I love Zara !
> My purchase last December...a navy chiffon-esque asymmetrical dress (long sleeved but i folded them).



Beautiful! Everything about this outfit is just beautiful


----------



## rx4dsoul

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Beautiful! Everything about this outfit is just beautiful



Thank you for your sweet comment! I love this dress , can be worn casually or formally. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lvgirl71

Does anyone own their leather jackets? I saw one I would like to try out. Just wondering how's the quality??


----------



## rhogiela

Have any of you ladies seen/tried on this blazer (long fantasy blazer)?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-us-S2012/189502/715054/LONG+FANTASY+BLAZER

If so, do you like?  Does it run tts?  TIA!


----------



## juneping

rhogiela said:


> Have any of you ladies seen/tried on this blazer (long fantasy blazer)?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-us-S2012/189502/715054/LONG+FANTASY+BLAZER
> 
> If so, do you like?  Does it run tts?  TIA!



i tried it and i liked it. it runs TTS to me. I tried the S and i am a size 2 top mostly..sometimes 4.


----------



## Lvgirl71

I went to Zara today and they had all the winter and Fall apparel still on Sale, I picked up a cute Turquiose coat , originally $100 got it for $40!


----------



## explorer27

rhogiela said:


> Have any of you ladies seen/tried on this blazer (long fantasy blazer)?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-us-S2012/189502/715054/LONG+FANTASY+BLAZER
> 
> If so, do you like?  Does it run tts?  TIA!



It's true to size (I wear a size S), I love this blazer! Got many compliments on it already.


----------



## PaperTigers

I love Zara but the selection at my local store just doesn't satisfy nor compare with what is on offer in the UK. I have to shop online and it's way too expensive!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love your style *rx*! ... oh, and there's Chloe Marcie! ... beautiful!


rx4dsoul said:


> I just stumbled across this thread and yes! I love Zara !
> My purchase last December...a navy chiffon-esque asymmetrical dress (long sleeved but i folded them).


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> I love your style *rx*! ... oh, and there's Chloe Marcie! ... beautiful!



Thank you T!:kiss:
That was actually my first Zara dress! There is no Zara near where I live, mostly just Topshop, Mango and Promod...same price range and somewhat the same style sensibility IMO. I wandered into Zara at Shang Plaza when I was there last December and I loved everything they had! Ill be staying at Shangrila again next month so Im hoping I can score some more pieces.

Also bought this long-sleeved Tee with the dress...I'm usually a small but I opted for the medium as I wanted a more relaxed fit. I hope it won't stretch...


----------



## travelerscloset

When you go back here, let's go shopping at Zara Rockwell! :okay:





rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you T!:kiss:
> That was actually my first Zara dress! There is no Zara near where I live, mostly just Topshop, Mango and Promod...same price range and somewhat the same style sensibility IMO. I wandered into Zara at Shang Plaza when I was there last December and I loved everything they had! Ill be staying at Shangrila again next month so Im hoping I can score some more pieces.
> 
> Also bought this long-sleeved Tee with the dress...I'm usually a small but I opted for the medium as I wanted a more relaxed fit. I hope it won't stretch...


----------



## Princess Pink

I'm having a blouse fetish at the moment  and Zara has the most beautiful designs instore just now, such a huge selection! Blouses must be the thing for spring, I've purchased two this week, a plain green one and the horse print one 

And I've just discovered Zara Men t-shirts! I have quite a long torso and struggle to find tees that aren't too short, was looking for a green tee this week and while walking out through the men's section, spied the perfect green (mens) tee, its a slim fit and the medium is perfect! Woo hoo! Seems to be much better quality and color section than the females tees at present. Love Zara!


----------



## Anna R.

I picked up this Organic Cotton tee today and it runs very long. I still sized up one size because I felt like the neckline looks nicer that way.
I also bought the black t-shirt fabric blazer and it drapes beautifully! Weird thing I have noticed is that they have this blazer in a ton of colors but use different colored buttons not only on different colors but also different blazers. Some are white with gold (like mine) some are lighter grey and some are darker grey.


----------



## Lvgirl71

Anna R. said:
			
		

> I picked up this Organic Cotton tee today and it runs very long. I still sized up one size because I felt like the neckline looks nicer that way.
> I also bought the black t-shirt fabric blazer and it drapes beautifully! Weird thing I have noticed is that they have this blazer in a ton of colors but use different colored buttons not only on different colors but also different blazers. Some are white with gold (like mine) some are lighter grey and some are darker grey.



I bought this shirt also but in blk, I tried on the medium and it was to long do I got a small, I'm hoping to doesn't shrink!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Has anyone seen this blazer in the stores?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2012/189502/632043/JACKET+WITH+ZIP+AND+EDGING

I am looking for a medium or even a large.  I think it would run small.


----------



## yangmiumiu

Anna R. said:


> I picked up this Organic Cotton tee today and it runs very long. I still sized up one size because I felt like the neckline looks nicer that way.
> I also bought the black t-shirt fabric blazer and it drapes beautifully! Weird thing I have noticed is that they have this blazer in a ton of colors but use different colored buttons not only on different colors but also different blazers. Some are white with gold (like mine) some are lighter grey and some are darker grey.



Love the blazer! how does it fit? Is is long?
I am looking for a dark color blazer as well. is it on sale?


----------



## AEGIS

my DH got 2 sweaters from Zara for $15 each yesterday!  he is finicky to shop for so i was very happy he got something stylish


----------



## imlvholic

I want so many pieces from the website but i'll wait until my next trip to NY early next month so i can try them in person. They have so much nice stuff this time, Spring/summer collection is my favorite season at Zaras. I'm so excited.


----------



## Asia_Leone

Sometimes Zara would have sooo many new and CUTE pretty things and sometimes nothing at all...I guess it really depends on when they get new shipments but this weekend I felt like they got a boat load. And I mean a cruise ship boat load of stuff in the SF store. There were so many cute shoes when I went this weekend that I felt like I need to crack that ice box for my rainy day Visa  

Here's a skirt and pair of sandals:


----------



## Mia Bella

One of my fave Zara purchases this year.


----------



## Mia Bella

Asia_Leone said:


> Sometimes Zara would have sooo many new and CUTE pretty things and sometimes nothing at all...I guess it really depends on when they get new shipments but this weekend I felt like they got a boat load. And I mean a cruise ship boat load of stuff in the SF store. There were so many cute shoes when I went this weekend that I felt like I need to crack that ice box for my rainy day Visa
> 
> Here's a skirt and pair of sandals:



You are SO right! There are TONS of amazing pieces popping up online and I think I've made at least 2 separate orders a week for the past month because of this.  Now I've got enough that I should start contributing to this thread more!

Fab outfit! I bought that skirt but it didn't work for me but looks awesome on you! And I love those shoes!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> One of my fave Zara purchases this year.



Love your shoes, too!


----------



## AEGIS

Mia Bella said:


> One of my fave Zara purchases this year.





super pretty....i just wish the length was longer in the front...to hide the knees.  how tall are you?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Asia_Leone said:


> Here's a skirt and pair of sandals:



Extremely chic and pretty!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Mia Bella said:


> You are SO right! There are TONS of amazing pieces popping up online and I think I've made at least 2 separate orders a week for the past month because of this.  Now I've got enough that I should start contributing to this thread more!
> 
> Fab outfit! I bought that skirt but it didn't work for me but looks awesome on you! And I love those shoes!



Thank you hun! The sizing of the skirt was off on me at first, instead of it being high waisted, it kinda hung on my hips so I had to take in the waist to get it to fit better...


----------



## Asia_Leone

Mia Bella said:


> One of my fave Zara purchases this year.



OMG this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mia Bella said:


> One of my fave Zara purchases this year.



Oh I love that!!!


----------



## Mia Bella

justpeachy4397 said:


> Love your shoes, too!


Thank you! If you're curious they're Sam Edelman "Mabel" sandals. Super comfy right out of the box. 
http://www.zappos.com/sam-edelman-mabel-black-suede



AEGIS said:


> super pretty....i just wish the length was longer in the front...to hide the knees.  how tall are you?



Thank you  The dress is a Small and I'm almost 5'11". If you're petite I'm sure the front hemline will hit lower on you than me!



Asia_Leone said:


> Thank you hun! The sizing of the skirt was off on me at first, instead of it being high waisted, it kinda hung on my hips so I had to take in the waist to get it to fit better...



That's why I returned mine! The band didn't lay flat on me and it hit right at the curve of my hips so it made me look boxy. It's a gorgy skirt though!



Asia_Leone said:


> OMG this is gorgeous!!!



Thank you! 



rx4dsoul said:


> Oh I love that!!!



Thank you doll!


----------



## AEGIS

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you  The dress is a Small and I'm almost 5'11". If you're petite I'm sure the front hemline will hit lower on you than me!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you doll!





ahh...great! i'm 5'4.  thanks for the info again


----------



## Anna R.

yangmiumiu said:


> Love the blazer! how does it fit? Is is long?
> I am looking for a dark color blazer as well. is it on sale?



It`s not very long, hits me right at the hips, but not like a boyfriend style longer blazer. It`s looks beautiful on, because of the t-shirt like fabric, very figure hugging (in a good way), beautiful at the waist, too. 
It`s not on sale (at least not when I got it), I bought this in Hungary and paid approximately HUF 13,000 if I remember correctly which would be 60 Dollars I think. I didn`t see it on the website, so I don`t know the exact price. But maybe I just didn`t recognize it.


----------



## Michi22jnj

So I caved and bought both colors of the new shopper basket bag. I couldn't decide which color to get. I love them both. 
btw, these bags are huge! Perfect for me because I love big bags. I have attached a size comparison photo comparing it to my Louis Vuitton Speedy 35.

















sorry for the quality of the pictures, they were taken with my iPhone.


----------



## Mia Bella

It's such a beautiful (and very windy) day today! And I got some new goodies! Here are a couple shots from my impromptu photo shoot via timer. Half of my pics were ruined by our dogs going to the bathroom in the background. 

Cotton top.





Silk pants and leaf choker.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mia Bella said:


> It's such a beautiful (and very windy) day today! And I got some new goodies! Here are a couple shots from my impromptu photo shoot via timer. Half of my pics were ruined by our dogs going to the bathroom in the background.
> 
> Cotton top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk pants and leaf choker.


Oh Mia I love your shots! Your white top I particularly like...and the doggie is cute too - he totally adds character to the shoot


----------



## rx4dsoul

Michi22jnj said:


>



These are awesome Michi!


----------



## nillacobain

Michi22jnj said:


> So I caved and bought both colors of the new shopper basket bag. I couldn't decide which color to get. I love them both.
> btw, these bags are huge! Perfect for me because I love big bags. I have attached a size comparison photo comparing it to my Louis Vuitton Speedy 35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the quality of the pictures, they were taken with my iPhone.


 

Beautiful bags!


----------



## yellow08

Mia Bella said:


> It's such a beautiful (and very windy) day today! And I got some new goodies! Here are a couple shots from my impromptu photo shoot via timer. Half of my pics were ruined by our dogs going to the bathroom in the background.
> 
> Cotton top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk pants and leaf choker.



I love those pants! I went to order them online and they sold out in my size  within a day or two!


----------



## loverundercover

Asia_Leone said:


> Sometimes Zara would have sooo many new and CUTE pretty things and sometimes nothing at all...I guess it really depends on when they get new shipments but this weekend I felt like they got a boat load. And I mean a cruise ship boat load of stuff in the SF store. There were so many cute shoes when I went this weekend that I felt like I need to crack that ice box for my rainy day Visa
> 
> Here's a skirt and pair of sandals:



My boyfriend got me that skirt in white, and I have no idea how to style it! Any tips?  It looks really good on you and is perfect with your shoes!




Mia Bella said:


> One of my fave Zara purchases this year.



Looking fabulous! 



Michi22jnj said:


> So I caved and bought both colors of the new shopper basket bag. I couldn't decide which color to get. I love them both.
> btw, these bags are huge! Perfect for me because I love big bags. I have attached a size comparison photo comparing it to my Louis Vuitton Speedy 35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the quality of the pictures, they were taken with my iPhone.



If you love them both, you were definitely right to get them both  Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## Samia

This pic is from a few weeks back, but just wanted to share, the Blazer and shoes are Zara


----------



## justpeachy4397

So many cute things! 

Heading out to Zara for my lunch break... will let you ladies know if I find anything!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Samia said:
			
		

> This pic is from a few weeks back, but just wanted to share, the Blazer and shoes are Zara



Oh those shoes are so pretty 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Princess Pink

I just purchased this cream jacket - very Chanel-esque and much nicer IRL as you can't see the gold thread that runs through it in the pic


----------



## tryagain

Princess Pink said:


> I just purchased this cream jacket - very Chanel-esque and much nicer IRL as you can't see the gold thread that runs through it in the pic


show some modeling pics ?


----------



## AEGIS

i originally posted this in the DVF thread but realized the tops can go here! hope this helps anyone considering these tops

Zara top from this season...idk what it is called
it is $50 and has 2 claps at the top so you can control how much skin you want to show.
great spring color









Zara top as well w/embroidered bib collar.  very nice. $80


----------



## miu miu1

Love the tops and the jacket, they are so pretty!


----------



## quynh_1206

Everyone looks great!


----------



## Sparklybags

I tried on so many cute pieces in sara today, i could have spent a fortune!


----------



## Mia Bella

AEGIS said:


> i originally posted this in the DVF thread but realized the tops can go here! hope this helps anyone considering these tops
> 
> Zara top from this season...idk what it is called
> it is $50 and has 2 claps at the top so you can control how much skin you want to show.
> great spring color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara top as well w/embroidered bib collar.  very nice. $80



LOVE the color of the 1st top and the collar on the 2nd blouse is gorgy!


----------



## Mia Bella

Sheath skirt in what I thought was red (via the site) but it's an awesome neon Coral.








Sheath Skirt in Black





Combined Chiffon Sweater


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> Sheath skirt in what I thought was red (via the site) but it's an awesome neon Coral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Sheath Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combined Chiffon Sweater



mia, you look fab...as usual. and nice bum you got there....


----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


> mia, you look fab...as usual. and nice bum you got there....



June! :lolots:

Thank you!


----------



## P.Y.T.

AEGIS said:


> i originally posted this in the DVF thread but realized the tops can go here! hope this helps anyone considering these tops
> 
> Zara top from this season...idk what it is called
> it is $50 and has 2 claps at the top so you can control how much skin you want to show.
> great spring color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara top as well w/embroidered bib collar. very nice. $80


I love both tops! I might have to swagger-jack them!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Mia Bella said:


> It's such a beautiful (and very windy) day today! And I got some new goodies! Here are a couple shots from my impromptu photo shoot via timer. Half of my pics were ruined by our dogs going to the bathroom in the background.
> 
> Cotton top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk pants and leaf choker.


Love it!


----------



## purse-nality

AEGIS said:


> i originally posted this in the DVF thread but realized the tops can go here! hope this helps anyone considering these tops
> 
> Zara top from this season...idk what it is called
> it is $50 and has 2 claps at the top so you can control how much skin you want to show.
> great spring color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara top as well w/embroidered bib collar.  very nice. $80



i have a thing for green this season. luv luv the color! and omg, that bib collar is so gorgeeeeeh. perfect w/ dressy/tailored black shorts & heels for a night out..... uh oh. should i UN-avoid Zara now?! trouble.





Mia Bella said:


> Sheath skirt in what I thought was red (via the site) but it's an awesome neon Coral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheath Skirt in Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combined Chiffon Sweater



ang sexy naman!!! woot wooooh! so jelly of your figure. i'd look like a burito in those skirts! aka, _suman_ 


ps... i can't believe you're a size 4 ONLY!


----------



## ilovefashion87

My new shoes


----------



## purse-nality

need some help. anyone seen this in stores?








none online


----------



## purse-nality

ilovefashion87 said:


> My new shoes



OMG i was just about to purchase this online! thanks for sharing... *rushes to checkout**


----------



## juneping

purse-nality said:


> need some help. anyone seen this in stores?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none online



andy is in europe...so may be we'll have them in the US later...


----------



## P.Y.T.

ilovefashion87 said:


> My new shoes



I'm going to need those in a size 6 please & thank you. They look fabulous on you.


----------



## juneping

ilovefashion87 said:


> My new shoes



are they comfy? 4.33 inches is quite high....i don't want to keep buying and returning. i can't find the shoes i like in my size in the store...ugh...


----------



## P.Y.T.

purse-nality said:


> need some help. anyone seen this in stores?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none online



Nope! But they are lovely indeed.


----------



## ilovefashion87

I was going to purchase online as well but they sold out of my size. So I called south coast plaza and they had my size! They were meant to be. 



purse-nality said:


> OMG i was just about to purchase this online! thanks for sharing... *rushes to checkout**


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you! You should get them, last time I checked online they had a size 6 and 8



P.Y.T. said:


> I'm going to need those in a size 6 please & thank you. They look fabulous on you.


----------



## ilovefashion87

They are extremely comfortable, I love the ankle straps they make my feet feel secure. 



juneping said:


> are they comfy? 4.33 inches is quite high....i don't want to keep buying and returning. i can't find the shoes i like in my size in the store...ugh...


----------



## Mia Bella

P.Y.T. said:


> Love it!



Thank you!



purse-nality said:


> ang sexy naman!!! woot wooooh! so jelly of your figure. i'd look like a burito in those skirts! aka, _suman_
> 
> 
> ps... i can't believe you're a size 4 ONLY!



 Thank you so much doll! You would NOT look like a burrito in this skirt! It's nicely fitted so everything gets pushed into the right places.  And yes, you should stop avoiding Zara. I've been addicted to the website like crack because the new stuff rolling in is so damn cute and I can't handle it. If you don't jump on the new pieces they they sell out in a day and POOF, they're gone forever. I can't stand that!!



ilovefashion87 said:


> My new shoes



Love those! They sure look _steep_ on the website and that's the only reason why I haven't bought them. I'm spoiled by platforms now. Can't handle a shoe without them!



purse-nality said:


> need some help. anyone seen this in stores?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none online



I had a pair of these in my cart back in January-ish and I opted out because they looked very tall and I'm already a giant.  They are GORGEOUS and I hope you can find a pair for yourself and I'll be sure to keep my eyes peeled. They would look fabulous against your skin tone!


----------



## juneping

ilovefashion87 said:


> They are extremely comfortable, I love the ankle straps they make my feet feel secure.



thank you for the info. these are very simple and gorgy...


----------



## DC-Cutie

rhogiela said:


> Have any of you ladies seen/tried on this blazer (long fantasy blazer)?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-us-S2012/189502/715054/LONG+FANTASY+BLAZER
> 
> If so, do you like?  Does it run tts?  TIA!



I have this.  I LOVE how it's somewhat sheer and lightweight.  The length is perfect for dressing up or down.  I see myself wearing it with white denim pixie pants and simple tee.

For me, nothing is TTS at Zara.  So I sized up to give room for layering.


----------



## yellow08

ilovefashion87 said:


> My new shoes



Very cute! I was looking at those. How do Zara shoes run?


----------



## ilovefashion87

TTS for me. Im a US 10 and the 41 fit perfectly.



yellow08 said:


> Very cute! I was looking at those. How do Zara shoes run?


----------



## nillacobain

purse-nality said:


> need some help. anyone seen this in stores?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none online


----------



## nillacobain

purse-nality said:


> need some help. anyone seen this in stores?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none online


 
Can't see them online (Italy). Do you know if they are available in EU? Any idea of retail price? Thanks


----------



## Sparklybags

They're not on the UK online store either!


----------



## purse-nality

juneping said:


> andy is in europe...so may be we'll have them in the US later...





P.Y.T. said:


> Nope! But they are lovely indeed.





Mia Bella said:


> I had a pair of these in my cart back in January-ish and I opted out because they looked very tall and I'm already a giant.  They are GORGEOUS and I hope you can find a pair for yourself and I'll be sure to keep my eyes peeled. They would look fabulous against your skin tone!





nillacobain said:


> Can't see them online (Italy). Do you know if they are available in EU? Any idea of retail price? Thanks





Sparklybags said:


> They're not on the UK online store either!



THANKS dolls!

Aaaw shucks. Seems like it WAS only available in the U.S so far. Possible that Andy (pic source) could have purchased them from NY during her trip. DH went to the SCP store last week, armed w/ pic. SA said its only available online . I've been to singapore too, no luck. Hopin to score in hkg next week.

Mia, thanks mare! Yes pls pls let me know. If you don't mind, we'll deal w/ the "how" later . Wedges are my weakness! Benefit of heels for the vertically-challenged w/ bonus comfort . Such a sophisticated mary jane style and, needless to say, in super leg-lengthening nude! Ugh. Perfection... Can you tell i'm desperate?:shame:  

PYT, they actually look like your avy! Gorgy! (aldo?)


----------



## P.Y.T.

purse-nality said:


> THANKS dolls!
> 
> Aaaw shucks. Seems like it WAS only available in the U.S so far. Possible that Andy (pic source) could have purchased them from NY during her trip. DH went to the SCP store last week, armed w/ pic. SA said its only available online . I've been to singapore too, no luck. Hopin to score in hkg next week.
> 
> Mia, thanks mare! Yes pls pls let me know. If you don't mind, we'll deal w/ the "how" later :amuse. Wedges are my weakness! Benefit of heels for the vertically-challenged w/ bonus comfort . Such a sophisticated mary jane style.
> 
> PYT, they actually look like your avy! Gorgy! (aldo?)



Yes! You would be correct...


----------



## gymangel812

does zara do charge sends? if so how do you find out which stores have your size?
i'm looking for this blazer in xs:


----------



## AEGIS

^i just got that blazer off ebay! hope you find it


----------



## purse-nality

"Andy" wedge fans!!! They are on Hong Kong's site! 100% leathaaah!!! 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-S2012/189510/632962/WEDGE+WITH+ANKLE+STRAP

Any hkg good soul out there? Lol ... Will find out if a charge-send is possible.


----------



## nillacobain

purse-nality said:


> "Andy" wedge fans!!! They are on Hong Kong's site! *100% leathaaah!!!*
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-S2012/189510/632962/WEDGE+WITH+ANKLE+STRAP
> 
> Any hkg good soul out there? Lol ... Will find out if a charge-send is possible.


 


So about 120 euros? 


Thanks for posting this.


----------



## purse-nality

^you're welcome! it was $159 in the u.s...
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-S2012/189510/632962/WEDGE+WITH+ANKLE+STRAP


----------



## themoss

Zara is costly! 
& the jeans do not fit my elephant thighs


----------



## miu miu1

Just bought all this!!!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ara-S2012/189510/735038/PLAITED+VAMP+AND+HEEL

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/de/en/zara-S2012/189502/667055/LEATHER+JACKET

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...n/zara-S2012/189505/733006/TROUSERS+WITH+ZIPS


----------



## juneping

this top is from TRF...i love the bottom detail


----------



## Sparklybags

I love that top June!


----------



## juneping

Sparklybags said:


> I love that top June!



thank you!! it's very unique...i saw it once before and fell in love and after a week or two and went back and saw it hanging there so it's in my closet after then...


----------



## gymangel812

AEGIS said:


> ^i just got that blazer off ebay! hope you find it



I missed one in my size by like 10 mins !


----------



## shesnochill

Got myself a little treat for my promotion @ work


----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


> this top is from TRF...i love the bottom detail



You've done it again! Another chic outfit and I love the leather shorts and that beaded collar you have on. I remember seeing the collar (or one like it) on The Sartorialist. So pretty!


----------



## Mia Bella

miu miu1 said:


> Just bought all this!!!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ara-S2012/189510/735038/PLAITED+VAMP+AND+HEEL
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/de/en/zara-S2012/189502/667055/LEATHER+JACKET
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...n/zara-S2012/189505/733006/TROUSERS+WITH+ZIPS



Great haul! Be sure to let us know how you like them!!



annaversary said:


> View attachment 1630469
> 
> 
> Got myself a little treat for my promotion @ work



Gorg!! Love that color combo.


----------



## Mia Bella

purse-nality said:


> "Andy" wedge fans!!! They are on Hong Kong's site! 100% leathaaah!!!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-S2012/189510/632962/WEDGE+WITH+ANKLE+STRAP
> 
> Any hkg good soul out there? Lol ... Will find out if a charge-send is possible.



Any news on the charge send? I hope you can get them!!! They're absolutely amazing shoes!


----------



## natalie_t

http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/sparklie_paradise/the%20purse%20forum/

I got this dress from Zara on Saturday and just put a little black belt around it to cinch it in at the waist, as soon as I put it on the sequins were falling off which is a shame as I think it would look great with wet look leggings, but now I'm gonna take it back!!


----------



## natalie_t

I think this is the correct link for the picture sorry


----------



## miu miu1

Mia Bella said:


> Great haul! Be sure to let us know how you like them!!



Love the jacket and the shoes!!
The skinnys fit great to, I'm just undecided about the color.


----------



## Mia Bella

miu miu1 said:


> Love the jacket and the shoes!!
> The skinnys fit great to, I'm just undecided about the color.



Are the shoes comfy? They're so unique and pretty. They definitely caught my eye on the site. Love the jacket too!! Which color did you get in the jeans? I actually love all of those, perfect for spring. Is the color the same as on the site?


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> You've done it again! Another chic outfit and I love the leather shorts and that beaded collar you have on. I remember seeing the collar (or one like it) on The Sartorialist. So pretty!



thanks mia!! the leather shorts were the one you recommended last year i think..muubaa.
the necklace is dannijo...they have very fab design.


----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


> thanks mia!! the leather shorts were the one you recommended last year i think..muubaa.
> the necklace is dannijo...they have very fab design.



Oh wow they are the same shorts! At first glance yours look thicker and chewier than mine! You're making me want to wear mine today!


----------



## Asia_Leone

There are times when I love something but if I see it a million times on a million other people, I start to hate it...However, my feelings are different about this Zara leopard print skirt. It doesn't matter how many times I've seen it, I still love it. And as a matter of fact, I wore it all last weekend! Lol.

See more pics here


----------



## miu miu1

Mia Bella said:


> Are the shoes comfy? They're so unique and pretty. They definitely caught my eye on the site. Love the jacket too!! Which color did you get in the jeans? I actually love all of those, perfect for spring. Is the color the same as on the site?



They are. Just have to get used to the band around the ankles 
The jacket is amazing, I'm sooo happy a could find one!!!
I got the jeans ih the mint color and the salmon-reddish-orange shade.
I like both and I know with what I would wear them. I just normally go for darker color when it comes to my skinny jeans. Maybe I just hav to get used to them.


----------



## oxyoxy136

Asia_Leone said:


> There are times when I love something but if I see it a million times on a million other people, I start to hate it...However, my feelings are different about this Zara leopard print skirt. It doesn't matter how many times I've seen it, I still love it. And as a matter of fact, I wore it all last weekend! Lol.
> 
> See more pics here



Oh. My. God. I am in love with your sunglasses. They are the perfect cat-eye shape!


----------



## Jaanoo

Asia_Leone said:


> There are times when I love something but if I see it a million times on a million other people, I start to hate it...However, my feelings are different about this Zara leopard print skirt. It doesn't matter how many times I've seen it, I still love it. And as a matter of fact, I wore it all last weekend! Lol.
> 
> See more pics here


 

i have the same sunglasses .. except mine are brown !!! i love them they are amazing ... oh by the way love ur skirt


----------



## Asia_Leone

oxyoxy136 said:


> Oh. My. God. I am in love with your sunglasses. They are the perfect cat-eye shape!



Thank you, I love them!


----------



## Mia Bella

Did anyone else see this blazer and just lose it? It was love at first glance and I made sure to stalk the page every day until it became available. After about 4 or 5 days of non-stop refreshing it finally became available and I think it sold out almost overnight! I'm getting mine on Friday. I hope the sleeves are long! 

www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/serv...2/199002/737540/STUDDED+FANTASY+FABRIC+BLAZER


----------



## Michi22jnj

Princess Pink said:


> I just purchased this cream jacket - very Chanel-esque and much nicer IRL as you can't see the gold thread that runs through it in the pic


 how does this blazer fit? i'm thinking of purchasing it. im usually a small-medium and size 4-6 US. im thinking of getting a M in it.


----------



## AEGIS

Michi22jnj said:


> how does this blazer fit? i'm thinking of purchasing it. im usually a small-medium and size 4-6 US. im thinking of getting a M in it.





that's awesome....but unavailable again


----------



## Chanel 0407

Hi June, I love your outfit again.  Do you have the style # or link to your TRF top?




juneping said:


> this top is from TRF...i love the bottom detail


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> Hi June, I love your outfit again.  Do you have the style # or link to your TRF top?



sorry....i couldn't find it online...but here is the bar code #
0367014800034 
you might need to go to the store to find it. i got it at the store...


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thanks June.  I will have to go to the store and see.  What about your top like this?  Which size did you get?  I tried to find this in store last week, but could not find it.
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...a-us-S2012/189508/630022/COMBINED+KNITTED+TOP





juneping said:


> sorry....i couldn't find it online...but here is the bar code #
> 0367014800034
> you might need to go to the store to find it. i got it at the store...


----------



## Samia

Mia Bella said:


> Did anyone else see this blazer and just lose it? It was love at first glance and I made sure to stalk the page every day until it became available. After about 4 or 5 days of non-stop refreshing it finally became available and I think it sold out almost overnight! I'm getting mine on Friday. I hope the sleeves are long!
> 
> www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/serv...2/199002/737540/STUDDED+FANTASY+FABRIC+BLAZER



This is a beautiful Jacket, will check out the store today.


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:
			
		

> Thanks June.  I will have to go to the store and see.  What about your top like this?  Which size did you get?  I tried to find this in store last week, but could not find it.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189508/630022/COMBINED%2BKNITTED%2BTOP



My wrinkly top was a small...I am a size 2.
HTH


----------



## Fee4zy

Mia Bella said:


> Did anyone else see this blazer and just lose it? It was love at first glance and I made sure to stalk the page every day until it became available. After about 4 or 5 days of non-stop refreshing it finally became available and I think it sold out almost overnight! I'm getting mine on Friday. I hope the sleeves are long!
> 
> www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/serv...2/199002/737540/STUDDED+FANTASY+FABRIC+BLAZER



Love this blazer. They just got more sizes online.  Hoping I still love it when it gets here!


----------



## Samia

Just came back from the most amazing Zara sale (in Bahrain), all the winter stock was 90% off, most of things were $5. I didn't get anything sadly as I am on a weight loss journey and not buying clothes now but sister got 6 bags full of clothes.
Do Zara's in other countries to the same sales?


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Re: that sexy studded blazer...

I ordered two sizes in this blazer, my usual Zara size and a size larger.  While my usual size fit great at the shoulders and otherwise, the jacket didn't close, though there is no closure.  I think the style is an open fit... The larger size, while the front gathered to close, the rest of it was too big, a bit frumpy.  I would say that I'm a normal body type... 

Sleeves are nice and long and the fabric is light, great for spring.  The frayed edges do fray... You have to pull a bit of stray thread but not to worry, it doesn't seem to hurt the jacket.  Hem is slightly curved downward towards the front and it's on the longer side of these tweed style jackets.  But the style is slimming and lean bc it's long.  

I'd say order your usual Zara size (which IMO runs a size small) for this jacket. Hth!


----------



## Mia Bella

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Re: that sexy studded blazer...
> 
> I ordered two sizes in this blazer, my usual Zara size and a size larger.  While my usual size fit great at the shoulders and otherwise, the jacket didn't close, though there is no closure.  I think the style is an open fit... The larger size, while the front gathered to close, the rest of it was too big, a bit frumpy.  I would say that I'm a normal body type...
> 
> Sleeves are nice and long and the fabric is light, great for spring.  The frayed edges do fray... You have to pull a bit of stray thread but not to worry, it doesn't seem to hurt the jacket.  Hem is slightly curved downward towards the front and it's on the longer side of these tweed style jackets.  But the style is slimming and lean bc it's long.
> 
> I'd say order your usual Zara size (which IMO runs a size small) for this jacket. Hth!



Thanks for the insight! Care to take a mod shot?  

I'm getting mine tomorrow and I'm so excited! My biggest worry was if the sleeves would be long enough and from what you've said I think (I hope!) I could be good! Being so tall, I've always appreciated longer hemlines and sleeves! I love that this blazer looks casual yet dressy. It mimics the cut of a cardigan but it's dressier and the studs edge it up a little. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Samia

Here is the Zara haul


----------



## juneping

Samia said:


> Here is the Zara haul



wow...congrats!! pls post some mod pix.
i don't recall seeing anything for $5 during sales season....


----------



## Samia

juneping said:
			
		

> wow...congrats!! pls post some mod pix.
> i don't recall seeing anything for $5 during sales season....



I mentioned in my above post this is what I helped my sister pick out, if I can I will get her to pose for me


----------



## Michi22jnj

my latest Zara purchases. i think i'm addicted. 
Plaited Shopper in Black




Leather snake print messenger bag i got during the sales. 




Gold chain Belt (i can probably use this as a necklace as well)


----------



## Fee4zy

I posted this in the outfit of the day thread, but needed to post here too.  These cropped printed pants came in the mail on Thursday and I couldn't wait to wear them.  So springy!  I'm short, 5'1", so the crop is more like ankle length on me.


----------



## Mia Bella

Fee4zy said:


> I posted this in the outfit of the day thread,  but needed to post here too.  These cropped printed pants came in the  mail on Thursday and I couldn't wait to wear them.  So springy!  I'm  short, 5'1", so the crop is more like ankle length on me.
> View attachment 1636362



Cute! I have a pair of those cropped pants on their way to me now! Would you say they're pretty TTS? I bought a 4 and at 5'11", I really hope they're not super short. Fingers crossed!



Mia Bella said:


> Did anyone else see this blazer and just lose it? It was love at first glance and I made sure to stalk the page every day until it became available. After about 4 or 5 days of non-stop refreshing it finally became available and I think it sold out almost overnight! I'm getting mine on Friday. I hope the sleeves are long!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2/199002/737540/STUDDED+FANTASY+FABRIC+BLAZER



I returned this blazer today  The sleeves were an inch and a half short and the shoulders weren't wide enough for me. I felt like for $159, it wasn't worth it and I just wasn't in love. Oh well!!! I was sad for a second and then I bought this dress....


----------



## Fee4zy

Mia Bella said:


> Cute! I have a pair of those cropped pants on their way to me now! Would you say they're pretty TTS? I bought a 4 and at 5'11", I really hope they're not super short. Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> I returned this blazer today  The sleeves were an inch and a half short and the shoulders weren't wide enough for me. I felt like for $159, it wasn't worth it and I just wasn't in love. Oh well!!! I was sad for a second and then I bought this dress....



I would say it is TTS.  I ordered the 2 and it fits perfect.  With your height, I'm thinking it will hit 2-3 inches above your ankle.  It hits just at my ankle.

Wait up!  Where did you find this dress.  I've been obsessing on that dress and look everyday online and haven't seen it.  There's no store by me, so online shopping is all I do.


----------



## Mia Bella

Fee4zy said:


> I would say it is TTS.  I ordered the 2 and it fits perfect.  With your height, I'm thinking it will hit 2-3 inches above your ankle.  It hits just at my ankle.
> 
> Wait up!  Where did you find this dress.  I've been obsessing on that dress and look everyday online and haven't seen it.  There's no store by me, so online shopping is all I do.



I bought the dress online this morning! I've done a TON of stalking on Zara.com lately and I've noticed a trend in the way they stock the site. First they put up the photo and usually have 1-2 sizes available. Those sell out and then a couple more trickle online the next day. And then BOOM, a day or 2 later they have full stock! So keep stalking because I think more sizes will hit tonight and tomorrow in the early AM and early PM. Good luck!


----------



## Michi22jnj

Mia Bella said:


> Did anyone else see this blazer and just lose it? It was love at first glance and I made sure to stalk the page every day until it became available. After about 4 or 5 days of non-stop refreshing it finally became available and I think it sold out almost overnight! I'm getting mine on Friday. I hope the sleeves are long!
> 
> www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/serv...2/199002/737540/STUDDED+FANTASY+FABRIC+BLAZER


 I know what you mean, i pretty much stalked Zara.com and I thought they sold out yesterday and took it off the site but today at work during my 15 min. breakfast break I saw that they brought it back and restocked in some sizes including size M! Thanks to the good ol iPhone, I was able to purchase it during my break. 

btw, check out how Wendy styles it. Totally convinced me to buy it.lol.
http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2012/03/marigold-silky-lace-gold-studs/


----------



## Michi22jnj

AEGIS said:


> that's awesome....but unavailable again



Zara.com just restocked in some sizes of the fantasy studded blazer. Just picked one up in M this morning.


----------



## ahpeste

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> Cute! I have a pair of those cropped pants on their way to me now! Would you say they're pretty TTS? I bought a 4 and at 5'11", I really hope they're not super short. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I returned this blazer today  The sleeves were an inch and a half short and the shoulders weren't wide enough for me. I felt like for $159, it wasn't worth it and I just wasn't in love. Oh well!!! I was sad for a second and then I bought this dress....



Im so in love with that dress. Unfortunately its not online and we dont have Zara in Oregon. Do u mind if I ask how much is that dress? Thanks!


----------



## Mia Bella

ahpeste said:


> Im so in love with that dress. Unfortunately its not online and we dont have Zara in Oregon. Do u mind if I ask how much is that dress? Thanks!



It's $89.90 
Don't worry, I don't have a Zara near me either so I do all my shopping online. Just keep stalking the new arrivals section! The dress hasn't gone completely live in availability yet. In the past day or 2, only a couple sizes have trickled in and I'm sure all sizes will be available soon!


----------



## Princess Pink

Michi22jnj said:


> how does this blazer fit? i'm thinking of purchasing it. im usually a small-medium and size 4-6 US. im thinking of getting a M in it.



I'm a US 8-10 and I purchased the large, fits me perfectly around the shoulders, although it is a little tight if fastened but don't plan to wear it that way....the medium may be ok for you? Hope you get it, its really gorgeous and have received many positive comments....can't afford a real Chanel jacket so this was my best option!


----------



## ahpeste

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> It's $89.90
> Don't worry, I don't have a Zara near me either so I do all my shopping online. Just keep stalking the new arrivals section! The dress hasn't gone completely live in availability yet. In the past day or 2, only a couple sizes have trickled in and I'm sure all sizes will be available soon!



I will definitly keep an eye on their website. Thanks a lot!


----------



## ahpeste

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> Cute! I have a pair of those cropped pants on their way to me now! Would you say they're pretty TTS? I bought a 4 and at 5'11", I really hope they're not super short. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I returned this blazer today  The sleeves were an inch and a half short and the shoulders weren't wide enough for me. I felt like for $159, it wasn't worth it and I just wasn't in love. Oh well!!! I was sad for a second and then I bought this dress....



Mia, why did u say $159 when its $299 on the website? I really thought of wearing the same exact outfit hahahha


----------



## Mia Bella

ahpeste said:


> Mia, why did u say $159 when its $299 on the website? I really thought of wearing the same exact outfit hahahha



I was referring to the Fantasy Studded Blazer that I linked to above the post about the dress.  

I love that white leather jacket too! It's perfect with the dress.


----------



## Mia Bella

Fee4zy said:


> I would say it is TTS.  I ordered the 2 and it fits perfect.  With your height, I'm thinking it will hit 2-3 inches above your ankle.  It hits just at my ankle.
> 
> Wait up!  Where did you find this dress.  I've been obsessing on that dress and look everyday online and haven't seen it.  There's no store by me, so online shopping is all I do.





ahpeste said:


> Im so in love with that dress. Unfortunately its not online and we dont have Zara in Oregon. Do u mind if I ask how much is that dress? Thanks!



http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2/189503/631187/FRILLY+GRADUATED+COLOUR+DRESS
M & L are available at the moment! Hurry!


----------



## Fee4zy

Mia Bella said:


> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2/189503/631187/FRILLY+GRADUATED+COLOUR+DRESS
> M & L are available at the moment! Hurry!



OMG!  Thank you so much!  Just ordered the XS.  So happy!  Have a great Sunday!


----------



## ahpeste

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189503/631187/FRILLY%2BGRADUATED%2BCOLOUR%2BDRESS
> M & L are available at the moment! Hurry!




Gosh!!!! I just ordered M. Thank uu sooo much!!!! I check this site more than Zara so if not because of u... I wouldnt know. Mwachhh hahahah


----------



## Mia Bella

Fee4zy said:


> OMG!  Thank you so much!  Just ordered the XS.  So happy!  Have a great Sunday!





ahpeste said:


> Gosh!!!! I just ordered M. Thank uu sooo much!!!! I check this site more than Zara so if not because of u... I wouldnt know. Mwachhh hahahah



You're welcome! I'm glad you guys were able to snag one!!


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> You're welcome! I'm glad you guys were able to snag one!!



i hope the small will come up....


----------



## ahpeste

Anybody knows a cheaper version of this jacket? Budget under $200 ;p


----------



## Asia_Leone

ahpeste said:


> Anybody knows a cheaper version of this jacket? Budget under $200 ;p



What about these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Iro-Sz...04?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item3a7121936c

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORRID-WHIT...03?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item27c487dc2b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-PATRIZI...98?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item2ebb7f5b16

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bubble-Slee...6?pt=US_CSA_WC_Suits&var=&hash=item3f1192d4bc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/new-L-A-M-B...60?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item2c63a0852c

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Studded-Rhi...?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item231ace156c

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Women-White...49?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item3f14c2d225


----------



## Asia_Leone

Love these Zara Pumps!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

*Mia Bella* : you must be a model! Coz I swear those zara items look like they were made for you...you make them look really good! 

*Asia_Leone* : Those pumps are super gorgeous !!! It looks fab on you...YOU look fab!


----------



## bfali

Anyone want to take a modeling shot in the fantasy studded blazer?  I'm really loving it but would like to see how it looks on someone besides the model.  Anyone?


----------



## purse-nality

bfali said:


> Anyone want to take a modeling shot in the fantasy studded blazer?  I'm really loving it but would like to see how it looks on someone besides the model.  Anyone?



By our very own, Wendy 
http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2012/03/marigold-silky-lace-gold-studs/


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> Hi June, I love your outfit again.  Do you have the style # or link to your TRF top?



i just found it online...here it is
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-S2012/189507/716056/SWEATER+WITH+POINTED+HEM

only size small available. mine was medium...you might need to keep checking to see if they restock. GL!!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Studded blazer looks great on Wendy!  Returning mine though... Just not feeling the longer hem line.  

Asia - those pumps look fantastic on you!  

Speaking of which, that white studded leather jacket... Does anyone have one to review for me?


----------



## bfali

*purse-nality*- THANK YOU!  Wendy wears everything so well!  I think she has just convinced me to buy this!!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thanks June.  I went ahead and ordered the small.  We'll see how it fits.




juneping said:


> i just found it online...here it is
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-S2012/189507/716056/SWEATER+WITH+POINTED+HEM
> 
> only size small available. mine was medium...you might need to keep checking to see if they restock. GL!!


----------



## rnsmelody

Hi Ladies! I just wanted to share with you my spring haul from. I'm pretty happy that the store is close by now & I can check out the new arrivals more often. I may not fit the brand as well since I am more of a pear shape. My hips have a lot more shape than the rest of my body. Here are my measurements 32/26/38

This is the pretty dress that started it all! She is a size XS in the picture. There is some tightness around the hip area but it's still forgivable and not that much noticeable when worn. It is pretty sheer, so wear nude underwear!
I bought her in a Small but it was loose for me in the top area so I went back today to exchange it for an XS. That's how I ended up purchasing the 2 skirts below 






I tried on this skirt in a medium, since the small sold out. it was too loose for me in the waist area. You can see me using my hand to pull the waist in by 3 inches. The SA was kind enough to find a small for me at another location .5 miles away. I had 20 minutes before I started work. I ran as fast as I can, to get it. So worth it!





This is the sea blue color jacquard skirt in a small. You can see bit of puffing around the hip area. 





This is the same skirt as above but in the make up color. It isn't as vibrant as the sea blue. I passed on on this color and went with the sea blue color. 





thanks for letting me share. Enjoy!


----------



## quynh_1206

Very pretty I especially love your sea blue skirt. I will be running to my Zara to get it today. I hope my size is still available there!


----------



## Fee4zy

Got my fantasy studded blazer today.  On the fence.  I ordered the XS and it is a bit tight in the shoulders, but ok.  The sleeves are very long and I will have to have them shortened.  Lightweight and good for spring or layering piece this fall.  The pockets are "fake" in that the studded piece is made to look like a pocket placket, but there really isn't one.  No closure, so it is an open style blazer.  I like the tweed "Chanel" look to it, but still not sure it's worth $159 plus alteration costs.  Will post pictures if I have time tomorrow.


----------



## ahpeste

Fee4zy said:
			
		

> Got my fantasy studded blazer today.  On the fence.  I ordered the XS and it is a bit tight in the shoulders, but ok.  The sleeves are very long and I will have to have them shortened.  Lightweight and good for spring or layering piece this fall.  The pockets are "fake" in that the studded piece is made to look like a pocket placket, but there really isn't one.  No closure, so it is an open style blazer.  I like the tweed "Chanel" look to it, but still not sure it's worth $159 plus alteration costs.  Will post pictures if I have time tomorrow.



Pictures would be great! I like that blazer but I hate making returns so wanted so see modelling pics before making an order. Thanks!


----------



## cakegirl

How is the sizing on the shoes? I'm between sizes, but generally wear a 6 in cheaper brands and 6.5 in designer brands.


----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


> i hope the small will come up....


I hope so too June! Keep checking the site and I'll do the same.


----------



## Mia Bella

Fee4zy said:


> Got my fantasy studded blazer today.  On the fence.  I ordered the XS and it is a bit tight in the shoulders, but ok.  The sleeves are very long and I will have to have them shortened.  Lightweight and good for spring or layering piece this fall.  The pockets are "fake" in that the studded piece is made to look like a pocket placket, but there really isn't one.  No closure, so it is an open style blazer.  I like the tweed "Chanel" look to it, but still not sure it's worth $159 plus alteration costs.  Will post pictures if I have time tomorrow.



This is how I felt about the blazer as well. It's very tight in the shoulders! And I was sad to see that the pockets were fake.  All in all the fit and finish wasn't up to par for me and that's why I sent it back.


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> I hope so too June! Keep checking the site and I'll do the same.



was just thinking about you. i saw this dress at the zara store.....except size small wasn't there to greet me. they had all sizes available but SMALL....#@$%$
it's actually more beautiful in person. so pls give me a buzz when you see it...i'm checking the site many times a day now.


----------



## Mia Bella

rx4dsoul said:


> *Mia Bella* : you must be a model! Coz I swear those zara items look like they were made for you...you make them look really good!


Wow, thank you my dear! You're so sweet 



juneping said:


> was just thinking about you. i saw this dress at the zara store.....except size small wasn't there to greet me. they had all sizes available but SMALL....#@$%$
> it's actually more beautiful in person. so pls give me a buzz when you see it...i'm checking the site many times a day now.



I checked a couple times today for you June! I'm so glad to hear that it's much better in person!  I don't think all of the sizes have become available at the same time yet so there's a huge possibility that they're still rolling it out. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Asia_Leone

rnsmelody said:


> Hi Ladies! I just wanted to share with you my spring haul from. I'm pretty happy that the store is close by now & I can check out the new arrivals more often. I may not fit the brand as well since I am more of a pear shape. My hips have a lot more shape than the rest of my body. Here are my measurements 32/26/38
> 
> This is the pretty dress that started it all! She is a size XS in the picture. There is some tightness around the hip area but it's still forgivable and not that much noticeable when worn. It is pretty sheer, so wear nude underwear!
> I bought her in a Small but it was loose for me in the top area so I went back today to exchange it for an XS. That's how I ended up purchasing the 2 skirts below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried on this skirt in a medium, since the small sold out. it was too loose for me in the waist area. You can see me using my hand to pull the waist in by 3 inches. The SA was kind enough to find a small for me at another location .5 miles away. I had 20 minutes before I started work. I ran as fast as I can, to get it. So worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the sea blue color jacquard skirt in a small. You can see bit of puffing around the hip area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same skirt as above but in the make up color. It isn't as vibrant as the sea blue. I passed on on this color and went with the sea blue color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share. Enjoy!



Love all of the outfits esp the lace mint dress!!! Soooo pretty!


----------



## gymangel812

i got the studded fantasy blazer today too. i like it. the sleeves are a bit long on me but otherwise it fits fine, maybe slightly tight in the shoulders. it was tts for me.


----------



## Michi22jnj

I'm getting mine tomorrow. I got it in a M, hope it fits. 


gymangel812 said:


> i got the studded fantasy blazer today too. i like it. the sleeves are a bit long on me but otherwise it fits fine, maybe slightly tight in the shoulders. it was tts for me.


----------



## ahpeste

Anybody bought this? I wish to see modelling
Pics


----------



## loverundercover

ahpeste said:


> Anybody bought this? I wish to see modelling
> Pics



I don't have any modeling pics but I did try this on in store and remember thinking it wasn't very flattering at all on me and passing on it. It could just be me though, and I'm quite petite so maybe it would suit someone taller better.


----------



## juneping

zara scarf from men's collection....it's really nice and simple...


----------



## Michi22jnj

I just got my studded fantasy blazer and I love it.  i'll probably post a picture of me wearing it later.


----------



## Mia Bella

Some new goodies


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:
			
		

> zara scarf from men's collection....it's really nice and simple...



It is! And I love what youre wearing too June. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> Some new goodies



On a roll Mia! 
I love those shoes by the way...are those studs on them? Soo cool 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mia Bella

rx4dsoul said:


> On a roll Mia!
> I love those shoes by the way...are those studs on them? Soo cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks soul! I believe those are little jewels, studs and spikes?? I'm sure hoping so! I love pieces with a little edge.


----------



## Mia Bella

I got my dress today! It's so pretty and airy and I love the graduated coloring.


----------



## juneping

rx4dsoul said:


> It is! And I love what youre wearing too June.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thank you!! you are so sweet...



Mia Bella said:


> Some new goodies



mia...i would love to see you modeling those pieces...so how do you like the most sought after dress i found it's very flattering and very beautiful. thank god they didn't price it over 100...


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> I got my dress today! It's so pretty and airy and I love the graduated coloring.



oh..i was few seconds too late...
you look HOT!!


----------



## gymangel812

Mia Bella said:


> Thanks soul! I believe those are little jewels, studs and spikes?? I'm sure hoping so! I love pieces with a little edge.


how are they (or zara shoes in general) comfort and sizing wise? i'm a 36.5 in most louboutin (haven't bought any american sized shoes in a long time, i think i'm a 6 or 6.5).


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

juneping said:


> zara scarf from men's collection....it's really nice and simple...



Love that scarf!  Is your blazer from Zara?  Nice ensemble!  



Mia Bella said:


> I got my dress today! It's so pretty and airy and I love the graduated coloring.



Gorgeous!  I need this dress in my life!


----------



## juneping

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Love that scarf!  Is your blazer from Zara?  Nice ensemble!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!  I need this dress in my life!



yes..the jacket was from last season. they have the same jacket in yellow this season.

that dress was so hard to find. i hope you find it....


----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


> zara scarf from men's collection....it's really nice and simple...



Love that scarf! I love how you piece together your outfits June. They're always so well-rounded and so, so chic!



juneping said:


> thank you!! you are so sweet...
> 
> mia...i would love to see you modeling those pieces...so how do you like the most sought after dress i found it's very flattering and very beautiful. thank god they didn't price it over 100...



I shall share pics as soon as I get everything! I currently only have the white open-work sweater at the moment. I can try to rustle up an outfit. 



juneping said:


> oh..i was few seconds too late...
> you look HOT!!



Thank you! 



gymangel812 said:


> how are they (or zara shoes in general) comfort and sizing wise? i'm a 36.5 in most louboutin (haven't bought any american sized shoes in a long time, i think i'm a 6 or 6.5).



Oh dear, I'm not quite sure about Zara shoe sizing and how consistent they are. I'm an 8.5/9 and I bought the 9 in these flats. I'll report back and let you know!



Crazy4Handbags said:


> Gorgeous!  I need this dress in my life!



Thank you! Be sure to stalk the site! One can turn up at any time! 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2/189503/631187/FRILLY+GRADUATED+COLOUR+DRESS


----------



## juneping

thank you *mia*!! 

and will look out for your photos...


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Found the dress in all sizes in Zara Luxembourg!  Now to convince a family member to bring it with them on their next trip...   Or I could wait until Zara USA restocks... Zara lux almost always stocks before the US so I'm thinking they'll restock soon...

Mia and June - does the dress run tts?


----------



## juneping

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Found the dress in all sizes in Zara Luxembourg!  Now to convince a family member to bring it with them on their next trip...   Or I could wait until Zara USA restocks... Zara lux almost always stocks before the US so I'm thinking they'll restock soon...
> 
> Mia and June - does the dress run tts?



i think so...i am a 2 top 4 bottom and small seemed good to me.
i think i've noticed...the US buying power always seem so much stronger than rest of the planet....so just make sure you stalk the site...i don't have that kind of patience...i called the stores to find one. the small was always the size missing. at one point i just thought they didn't have small.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

juneping said:


> i think so...i am a 2 top 4 bottom and small seemed good to me.
> i think i've noticed...the US buying power always seem so much stronger than rest of the planet....so just make sure you stalk the site...i don't have that kind of patience...i called the stores to find one. the small was always the size missing. at one point i just thought they didn't have small.



Thanks and yeah... I know what you mean.  The US certainly does have a stronger buying market, with credit cards and all.  There is no concept of credit cards or debt of this kind in Europe, not in France and Luxembourg anyway.  I think I will do what you did, call the stores around me, bc I too lack this virtue.


----------



## Mia Bella

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Found the dress in all sizes in Zara Luxembourg!  Now to convince a family member to bring it with them on their next trip...   Or I could wait until Zara USA restocks... Zara lux almost always stocks before the US so I'm thinking they'll restock soon...
> 
> Mia and June - does the dress run tts?



I'm also like June: a 2 up top and a 4 bottom and the Small is perfect. It's definitely TTS for me.  This dress is worth the search! It's Spring with a capital *S*! So flipping cute, I can't wait to wear it out.


----------



## AEGIS

juneping said:


> zara scarf from men's collection....it's really nice and simple...





idk if i've ever told you...but i truly admire your style. i wish i could pull your looks off.  soo edgy cool and effortless


----------



## stylist d

I dropped by Zara's new flagship on 5th ave today. It's a huge store! But the merch is weak... though men's was pretty good


----------



## juneping

AEGIS said:


> idk if i've ever told you...but i truly admire your style. i wish i could pull your looks off.  soo edgy cool and effortless



*aegis* - oh..thank you so much!! i really appreciate it....


----------



## chicology

AEGIS said:


> i originally posted this in the DVF thread but realized the tops can go here! hope this helps anyone considering these tops
> 
> Zara top from this season...idk what it is called
> it is $50 and has 2 claps at the top so you can control how much skin you want to show.
> great spring color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara top as well w/embroidered bib collar.  very nice. $80



Love this whole outfit you put together


----------



## AEGIS

juneping said:


> zara scarf from men's collection....it's really nice and simple...




how do you like this blazer?  i am considering it in yellow


----------



## AEGIS

chicology said:


> Love this whole outfit you put together




thanks so much.  my avi shows my legs from that outfit.  i added tights


----------



## juneping

AEGIS said:


> how do you like this blazer?  i am considering it in yellow



i got the small (i am a size 2)...at the beginning, it's a little stiff at the shoulders & arms and after i wore it a few times, the fabric was not as stiff and now it's perfect. i love the fit...it's slim cut and the length was good for me...not too short not too long. i don't have long arms and this jacket fit my arm length perfectly. sometimes i found zara jackets arm length are bit too long for me. not this one. HTH.


----------



## AEGIS

juneping said:


> i got the small (i am a size 2)...at the beginning, it's a little stiff at the shoulders & arms and after i wore it a few times, the fabric was not as stiff and now it's perfect. i don't have long arms and this jacket fit my arm length perfectly. sometimes i found zara jackets arm length are bit too long for me. not this one. HTH.





it does!  i think i might take the plunge.


----------



## c0uture

I only have a few items from Zara but I checked out the site this morning & I think Zara found a new life time customer! Here's what I ordered online earlier:


----------



## juliette31

Anyone own this leather jacket??  http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-S2012/199002/632305/LEATHER+JACKET

I'm seriously contemplating it (even thought it's 83 degrees right now where I live)...


----------



## juneping

want to share this TRF jacket...very isabel marant or chanel....i LOVE it....


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:
			
		

> want to share this TRF jacket...very isabel marant or chanel....i LOVE it....



It's very lovely June  I hope i can score some good finds when I visit their outlet this weekend....

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## juneping

rx4dsoul said:


> It's very lovely June  I hope i can score some good finds when I visit their outlet this weekend....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thanks!!

*zara outlet??? *


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:
			
		

> thanks!!
> 
> zara outlet???



Uhuh...Ill be malling this weekend and Ill make sure to drop by their branch...hopefully there will be spring items out already, if not, a winter sale will certainly be fine! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## juneping

do we have zara outlet in the US?? does anyone know??


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:
			
		

> do we have zara outlet in the US?? does anyone know??



You do all your Zara shopping online June? Hows that working for you? 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## melodysaw

I love this one.

Could I 'm still able to find it from the web site?


juneping said:


> want to share this TRF jacket...very isabel marant or chanel....i LOVE it....


----------



## juneping

rx4dsoul said:


> You do all your Zara shopping online June? Hows that working for you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



not all...mostly. it's quite chaotic at the store...if i see something i like and my size..i'd get it. sometimes i go online to find the stuff i saw at the store but without my size.
if i really want something and not online...i call the stores....
yes...i am insane like that.


----------



## juneping

melodysaw said:


> I love this one.



thanks!!


----------



## juneping

melodysaw said:


> I love this one.
> 
> Could I 'm still able to find it from the web site?



yes...under TRF jacket. small was out. but other sizes are still there.
for ref...i am a size 2...i think if you are a size 4..you can go for small tight or medium with a little room...


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:
			
		

> not all...mostly. it's quite chaotic at the store...if i see something i like and my size..i'd get it. sometimes i go online to find the stuff i saw at the store but without my size.
> if i really want something and not online...i call the stores....
> yes...i am insane like that.



LOL arent we all!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Fee4zy

juneping said:


> want to share this TRF jacket...very isabel marant or chanel....i LOVE it....



I like this way more than the longer black studded one I got.  Not into the red/blue weave though.  Looking good June!


----------



## juneping

Fee4zy said:


> I like this way more than the longer black studded one I got.  Not into the red/blue weave though.  Looking good June!



actually the same material..they had another style which had 3 different colors...this red/blue, white/black and pink. so i guess this style might come up 2 more colorways. but i am not sure. i might be tempted with the black/white if it comes out. 
normally i would not opt for this color but the style is really great. the cut is quite great for my liking.


----------



## miu miu1

c0uture said:


> I only have a few items from Zara but I checked out the site this morning & I think Zara found a new life time customer! Here's what I ordered online earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1643495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1643496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1643497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1643498



I have the skinnys in that color too. love them!



juneping said:


> want to share this TRF jacket...very isabel marant or chanel....i LOVE it....



Just ordered the jacket after seeing it one you


----------



## juneping

^^i am sure you'll love it.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

juliette31 said:


> Anyone own this leather jacket??  http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-S2012/199002/632305/LEATHER+JACKET
> 
> I'm seriously contemplating it (even thought it's 83 degrees right now where I live)...



I have it but am considering returning it.  The sleeves are a bit short and the lambskin is so wrinkly that i look a bit puffy around my waist.  Love the leather quality though and the back of the jacket IS slimming.  It's a nice light jacket for spring, def too warm for 83 F weather!  Though I know what you mean... The heart wants what it wants... You can work this in the Fall!



juneping said:


> want to share this TRF jacket...very isabel marant or chanel....i LOVE it....



This jacket fits you like a glove!  I often forget to look over at the Trf section, and see that they have gems there.  How's the sizing compared to zara women?  



juneping said:


> do we have zara outlet in the US?? does anyone know??



I've never seen a zara outlet in the US.


----------



## c0uture

miu miu1 said:


> I have the skinnys in that color too. love them!
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered the jacket after seeing it one you



Now I'm even more excited, can't wait to see them in person!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

I got the white studded leather jacket in the mail and love it!  You may have to size down for this one.  The leather is buttery soft and pliable, thin; perfect for spring.  The sleeves are a bit long, mid palm on me.  The color is ivory with a pink undertone, looks wonderful with the silvery-gunmetal hardware.  This one's a keeper!  Oh and I thought the studs would be over the top and jacket a bit much... My fears evaporated when I saw the jacket in person.  Very workable and versatile.


----------



## juneping

Crazy4Handbags said:
			
		

> I have it but am considering returning it.  The sleeves are a bit short and the lambskin is so wrinkly that i look a bit puffy around my waist.  Love the leather quality though and the back of the jacket IS slimming.  It's a nice light jacket for spring, def too warm for 83 F weather!  Though I know what you mean... The heart wants what it wants... You can work this in the Fall!
> 
> This jacket fits you like a glove!  I often forget to look over at the Trf section, and see that they have gems there.  How's the sizing compared to zara women?
> 
> I've never seen a zara outlet in the US.



I am a size 2...I got the small. I thought the fit is kind of similar to women but I can't be sure.


----------



## juliette31

Love that TRF Jacket Juneping!


----------



## juliette31

juliette31 said:


> Crazy4Handbags said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it but am considering returning it.  The sleeves are a bit short and the lambskin is so wrinkly that i look a bit puffy around my waist.  Love the leather quality though and the back of the jacket IS slimming.  It's a nice light jacket for spring, def too warm for 83 F weather!  Though I know what you mean... The heart wants what it wants... You can work this in the Fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info! I live in South Louisiana, we have no Spring here, goes straight from Fall/Winter to Summer!
Click to expand...


----------



## rnsmelody

quynh_1206 said:


> Very pretty I especially love your sea blue skirt. I will be running to my Zara to get it today. I hope my size is still available there!



Thanks! I can't wait to see you post pics of it 




Asia_Leone said:


> Love all of the outfits esp the lace mint dress!!! Soooo pretty!



Thank you! The lace dress is so pretty & soft  I can't wait to wear it for my friend's wedding! Good thing the wedding colors aren't mint


----------



## rnsmelody

juneping said:


> want to share this TRF jacket...very isabel marant or chanel....i LOVE it....



I love this jacket on you *juneping*! Thanks for posting it, i'm going to look for it tomorrow


----------



## juneping

juliette31 said:


> Love that TRF Jacket Juneping!





rnsmelody said:


> I love this jacket on you *juneping*! Thanks for posting it, i'm going to look for it tomorrow



thank you!!

*melody* - i hope you'll find it. small is out online...


----------



## KayuuKathey

Omg I am in love with these:

Boucle Knit Cardigan


Tulle Shirt

There is just so much I want to wear with both of them  Maybe next week after i take care of some things I can get one of the two  then obtain the other soon


----------



## purse-nality

juliette31 said:


> Anyone own this leather jacket??  http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-S2012/199002/632305/LEATHER+JACKET
> 
> I'm seriously contemplating it (even thought it's 83 degrees right now where I live)...



I've been seriously contemplating between this and another zara Celine-ish style. I agree about the wrinkly-ness, but luv the buttery lamb leather! The celine-inspired is made w/ goat skin. What puts me off is the shiny finish and gold hw that's quite too yellow than what i'm used to (maybe it'll oxidize w/ wear). Although the style/fit perfect rock chic!


----------



## Ebonynoir

juneping said:
			
		

> want to share this TRF jacket...very isabel marant or chanel....i LOVE it....



I love it!  hope they will do a black & white too


----------



## kanskloset

Crazy4Handbags said:
			
		

> I have it but am considering returning it.  The sleeves are a bit short and the lambskin is so wrinkly that i look a bit puffy around my waist.  Love the leather quality though and the back of the jacket IS slimming.  It's a nice light jacket for spring, def too warm for 83 F weather!  Though I know what you mean... The heart wants what it wants... You can work this in the Fall!
> 
> This jacket fits you like a glove!  I often forget to look over at the Trf section, and see that they have gems there.  How's the sizing compared to zara women?
> 
> I've never seen a zara outlet in the US.



There is a Zara in NYC few doors away from Lincoln Square


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

purse-nality said:


> I've been seriously contemplating between this and another zara Celine-ish style. I agree about the wrinkly-ness, but luv the buttery lamb leather! The celine-inspired is made w/ goat skin. What puts me off is the shiny finish and gold hw that's quite too yellow than what i'm used to (maybe it'll oxidize w/ wear). Although the style/fit perfect rock chic!



I think we are contemplating between the same two jackets.  I also hesitate about the gold hw on this one... It's just so yellow and I wear mostly a cooler toned palette.  But the cut is so chic...  If I'm not mistaken it's the one with the padded paneling on lower sleeves and top of the back, right?


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

kanskloset said:


> There is a Zara in NYC few doors away from Lincoln Square



Yes, but is it an outlet?


----------



## juneping

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Yes, but is it an outlet?



it's a regular store. there's no outlet store in manhattan...not that i heard of.


----------



## ahpeste

Mia Bella said:


> I got my dress today! It's so pretty and airy and I love the graduated coloring.


 

That looks good on ya! I received mine and love the dress. The lining is cheap though but still keeping it. Mine has like 3 inches run at the chest which is visible...Im wondering if I can make an exchange even if its not available online always?! Also, Im seeing international fees from my bank...is it from them? Any ideas?


----------



## ahpeste

loverundercover said:


> I don't have any modeling pics but I did try this on in store and remember thinking it wasn't very flattering at all on me and passing on it. It could just be me though, and I'm quite petite so maybe it would suit someone taller better.


 

Thank you! I will give it a shot I guess..I hope the material is not a stiff as it looks.


----------



## juneping

the graduated dress
for some reason, the dress hangs very low on the chest area...i had to wear a cami...


----------



## Calya

Great dress! ^^
I love Zara and got a few coats there during the winter, including a perfectly fitted white one! I can't wait to check out the spring/summer clothes.


----------



## purse-nality

Crazy4Handbags said:


> I think we are contemplating between the same two jackets.  I also hesitate about the gold hw on this one... It's just so yellow and I wear mostly a cooler toned palette.  But the cut is so chic...  If I'm not mistaken it's the one with the padded paneling on lower sleeves and top of the back, right?



YES! Pls let me know what you decide on. Really luv the style, but still on the fence re hw... Thanks!


----------



## purse-nality

juneping said:


> the graduated dress
> for some reason, the dress hangs very low on the chest area...i had to wear a cami...



Really pretty june! Luv luv the Wang booties!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

juneping said:


> the graduated dress
> for some reason, the dress hangs very low on the chest area...i had to wear a cami...



Ooh!  You're right, it is very flattering on.  You and Mia both look fantastic.  Im not sure I can pull it off though without looking matronly... I have d cup tatas which do not always cooperate with my taste in clothes.  I'll know once I track it and try it on.  DC has been dress weather too, aren't we lucky?!



purse-nality said:


> YES! Pls let me know what you decide on. Really luv the style, but still on the fence re hw... Thanks!



I was thinking...why not keep both?  Haha.  If I had to choose one, I may choose the soft lambskin one simply bc it's so soft and so wearable.  I quit thinking it's a moto style bc once on it looks like a bomber with moto sleeves, collar, and back.  I love the Celine esque one too... Angled shoulders, overall great cut....(sorry thinking aloud) but wonder if I look too tough... It's so rock chic but the hw does put me off a bit not to mention the front lapels do not fold over.  Sorry I'm no help, thinking aloud and exchanging ideas though helps me decide.  Hope mine helped a bit!


----------



## Gurzzy

Love the dress on you! I tried it on last week and it it was too large in the armpit area, I love the ombre though!!


----------



## juneping

Gurzzy said:


> Love the dress on you! I tried it on last week and it it was* too large in the armpit area*, I love the ombre though!!



that's why i added the cami underneath....i just thought the collar was very low that i felt my boobs were peeking out


----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


> the graduated dress
> for some reason, the dress hangs very low on the chest area...i had to wear a cami...



June!!! You look fantastic and I knew we could count on you to piece together and perfectly accessorize a great outfit with this dress! The neck is a touch low for me too and I plan to wear a really low-scooping bra..and I guess I won't be able to lean over either.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Miabella and Juneping : you girls look awesome with that dress...so alike yet so different, in a good way! Mia - so pretty, airy and fresh...june - adding a cool touch of edge with your AW (?) booties 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## juneping

Calya said:


> Great dress! ^^
> I love Zara and got a few coats there during the winter, including a perfectly fitted white one! I can't wait to check out the spring/summer clothes.





purse-nality said:


> Really pretty june! Luv luv the Wang booties!





Crazy4Handbags said:


> Ooh!  You're right, it is very flattering on.  You and Mia both look fantastic.  Im not sure I can pull it off though without looking matronly... I have d cup tatas which do not always cooperate with my taste in clothes.  I'll know once I track it and try it on.  DC has been dress weather too, aren't we lucky?!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking...why not keep both?  Haha.  If I had to choose one, I may choose the soft lambskin one simply bc it's so soft and so wearable.  I quit thinking it's a moto style bc once on it looks like a bomber with moto sleeves, collar, and back.  I love the Celine esque one too... Angled shoulders, overall great cut....(sorry thinking aloud) but wonder if I look too tough... It's so rock chic but the hw does put me off a bit not to mention the front lapels do not fold over.  Sorry I'm no help, thinking aloud and exchanging ideas though helps me decide.  Hope mine helped a bit!





Mia Bella said:


> June!!! You look fantastic and I knew we could count on you to piece together and perfectly accessorize a great outfit with this dress! The neck is a touch low for me too and I plan to wear a really low-scooping bra..and I guess I won't be able to lean over either.



that's exactly what i was thinking...i don't have much meat up there...so leaning over is very dangerous...



rx4dsoul said:


> Miabella and Juneping : you girls look awesome with that dress...so alike yet so different, in a good way! Mia - so pretty, airy and fresh...june - adding a cool touch of edge with your AW (?) booties
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thank you ladies!!
yes..they're Wang booties...got them on Yoox for additional 10% off...


----------



## Alegory

I love zara but the one closet to me has the worst service !
I visit the grove in West Hollywood it is a small store and has tons of things . Unfortunately the sale people are rude never helpful !
My fiancé and I are always ushered out almost pushed out by the staff they never really call stores to check for items . They close off the store 30 min before closing so if you disturb them they are very short with their answers and remind you they are close !
I waited until it happened a 5th time for me to mention anything here but enough is enough . I hope this helps !


----------



## jenayb

Sigh. Am I the only person who is not loving that graduated dress? I want to love it so badly, but I just can't.


----------



## Rimi

Alegory said:


> I love zara but the one closet to me has the worst service !
> I visit the grove in West Hollywood it is a small store and has tons of things . Unfortunately the sale people are rude never helpful !
> My fiancé and I are always ushered out almost pushed out by the staff they never really call stores to check for items . They close off the store 30 min before closing so if you disturb them they are very short with their answers and remind you they are close !
> I waited until it happened a 5th time for me to mention anything here but enough is enough . I hope this helps !



that's ridiculous...you should get in touch with the manager!


----------



## Rimi

jenaywins said:


> Sigh. Am I the only person who is not loving that graduated dress? I want to love it so badly, but I just can't.



i love the graduated effect...but i would _have_ to belt it or something. and even then, i don't think it's worth $90


----------



## jenayb

Rimi said:


> i love the graduated effect...but i would _have_ to belt it or something. and even then, i don't think it's worth $90



I think a belt could look cute. Maybe it's just the lack of structure..?


----------



## ahpeste

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Sigh. Am I the only person who is not loving that graduated dress? I want to love it so badly, but I just can't.



You know, I really like looking at it. Its a very nice dress. When I try it on... Its just so straight but I understand its a drop waist but maybe it just dont look good on me. I decided to keep it though. Maybe if I will lose few pounds it will look nice on me hahahahha... Goodluck


----------



## bfali

jenaywins- I'm with you.  I'm not a fan either.  I don't like the gradient of the dress or the structure of it- it's not for me.  HOWEVER, I know some of these ladies are capable of pulling it off very well.


----------



## commet

jenaywins said:


> Sigh. Am I the only person who is not loving that graduated dress? I want to love it so badly, but I just can't.



When I first saw it, it didn't make my heart skip a beat. But when I saw a friend wearing one with a nice necklace, I kinda liked it. However, I still haven't decided whether I should get one for myself.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Did some major damage - mostly with separates....
Got a black top with lace detail, which I loved so much that I also got it in Ivory hehe 
Size xs on these as they are stretchy.
(sorry for the evil eye on the boob, I really dont know how that came about)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Then I go this sheer baby pink top with black peter pan collars...size small on this one. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Next up ...a striped white/navy blue cotton tee that I plan to wear with leggings- the hem is longish.
Size M on this - a bit loose but I wanted an easy fit to layer . 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

And lastly, a pair of drawstring pants that I absolutely love , and wanted to get in the cream/off-white color as well, but they ran out of my size in that color much to my dismay. 
Got this in XS, just a tad loose on the hips but I guess it's meant to be that way. A bit long for me too and even with the shoes I plan to use with it (not Zara but I included a photo anyway hehe), still needs about 1 inch taken off .

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Also saw a variety of Moto leather jackets in black and tan, A lot of lovely Chanel-ish jackets,  light blazers in spring colors - baby pink, yellow etc with light reddish candy striped silk linings, plenty of knitted loose tunic-type tops which were meant to be layered as they where quite sheer - also in summer colors light salmon , lt. turquoise, canary yellow, sky blue etc. 

And now I sincerely apologize for hogging this page! LOL 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## juneping

rx4dsoul said:


> Also saw a variety of Moto leather jackets in black and tan, A lot of lovely Chanel-ish jackets,  light blazers in spring colors - baby pink, yellow etc with light reddish candy striped silk linings, plenty of knitted loose tunic-type tops which were meant to be layered as they where quite sheer - also in summer colors light salmon , lt. turquoise, canary yellow, sky blue etc.
> 
> And now I sincerely apologize for hogging this page! LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



wow...congrats on so many goodies!! now we want some mod pix...


----------



## Ryvyan

I bought a pair of navy blue cigarette pants yesterday from Zara which was a very good fit on me.


----------



## Alegory

Rimi said:


> that's ridiculous...you should get in touch with the manager!



I did and she said it's store policy to start closing 30 til so I just take my business to 3rd st in Santa Monica !
The grove hires people that are very trendy with a poor sence of style .I have a low opinion of them because they have no respect for customers .
It's pointless to fight it . Again I hope it's just me but walk in and try to go to the top floor 30 till closing and see . 
One time I had a pair of shoes in hand and had to leave them because they had close the registers downstairs; By the time I made it upstairs to the mens register because it was the only one open. With  3 people in front of me and the girl said to us I'm close ! Lol I called the next day told a manager and got a lecture on the store policy . So I go elsewhere !


----------



## Sparklybags

Got these shorts and blazer recently


----------



## juneping

Sparklybags said:
			
		

> Got these shorts and blazer recently



Nice color combo!!
Love the floral shorts, suit you well...


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:
			
		

> wow...congrats on so many goodies!! now we want some mod pix...



Haha thanks June! Im not as handy with a camera nor as good at styling myself as the rest of the gals here, but ill try...soon... 

Planning my next foray into that store next
Month! Yaaay!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sparklybags said:
			
		

> Got these shorts and blazer recently



Oh that is so pretty! You look great  i saw that blazer on the racks and liked the color.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mia Bella

rx4dsoul said:


> Did some major damage - mostly with separates....
> Got a black top with lace detail, which I loved so much that I also got it in Ivory hehe
> Size xs on these as they are stretchy.
> (sorry for the evil eye on the boob, I really dont know how that came about)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Love these!!! So pretty and delicate. You scored a great haul! Perfect pieces for Spring.


----------



## bfali

*Sparklybags*- beautiful!  love the color of the blazer!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> Love these!!! So pretty and delicate. You scored a great haul! Perfect pieces for Spring.



Thank you Mia! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## purse-nality

Crazy4Handbags said:
			
		

> I was thinking...why not keep both?  Haha.  If I had to choose one, I may choose the soft lambskin one simply bc it's so soft and so wearable.  I quit thinking it's a moto style bc once on it looks like a bomber with moto sleeves, collar, and back.  I love the Celine esque one too... Angled shoulders, overall great cut....(sorry thinking aloud) but wonder if I look too tough... It's so rock chic but the hw does put me off a bit not to mention the front lapels do not fold over.  Sorry I'm no help, thinking aloud and exchanging ideas though helps me decide.  Hope mine helped a bit!



Many thanks for the review! Truly appreciated! I ended up passing both ... Found this trench-style w/ similar effect from a local store in hong kong...

Kinda burb-prorsum-ish :shame:. Albeit the diff length and over double the zara price, more classic edgy imo.... Sorry to go o.t! I did also purchase this parka w/ leather sleeves: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...033/668516/SAFARI+JACKET+WITH+LEATHER+SLEEVES


(uploading from iphone... omg pics are so big! sorry!)


----------



## purse-nality

Zara blazer & dd (came up to pose though in a grumpy mode!) in a knit+faux fur vest....



(*june*, we're twins!)


----------



## rx4dsoul

purse-nality said:
			
		

> Zara blazer & dd (came up to pose though in a grumpy mode!) in a knit+faux fur vest....
> 
> (june, we're twins!)



Aw she's sooo adorable and cute! You both look so cute! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Aw she's sooo adorable and cute! You both look so cute!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Double post
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sparklybags

bfali said:


> *Sparklybags*- beautiful!  love the color of the blazer!!






rx4dsoul said:


> Oh that is so pretty! You look great  i saw that blazer on the racks and liked the color.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum






juneping said:


> Nice color combo!!
> Love the floral shorts, suit you well...




Thank you ladies 

purse-nality I love the blazer on you!!


----------



## Mia Bella

purse-nality said:


> Many thanks for the review! Truly appreciated! I ended up passing both ... Found this trench-style w/ similar effect from a local store in hong kong...
> 
> Kinda burb-prorsum-ish :shame:. Albeit the diff length and over double the zara price, more classic edgy imo.... Sorry to go o.t! I did also purchase this parka w/ leather sleeves: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...033/668516/SAFARI+JACKET+WITH+LEATHER+SLEEVES
> 
> 
> (uploading from iphone... omg pics are so big! sorry!)



OK..I have to tell you that I was scrolling down this thread reading posts and when I got to your first picture my husband just happened to glance over (I'm on my laptop in bed ) and this was our conversation: 

DH: Whatcha looking at?
Me: Some pictures of a friend's new coat on the purse forum!
DH: She looks super young. What is she like 17?
Me: I'm not sure of her age but I know she's not a teenager! I do know she's a Filipina too!
DH: No wonder! You guys never age. 



YOU and your coat are gorgeous!! and you look amazing in it. What a find! I love the quilting on the sleeves. It looks like it was custom made for you. 



purse-nality said:


> Zara blazer & dd (came up to pose though in a grumpy mode!) in a knit+faux fur vest....
> 
> (*june*, we're twins!)



Love this! That blazer is so awesome and your sunglasses are really pretty, who makes them?! Also, your DD is so cute!!! She reminds me of my sister when we were little. I love her bright green pants and fur vest. She  must be so fun to dress up! I can't wait to have a little one so I can  do the same.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> OK..I have to tell you that I was scrolling down this thread reading posts and when I got to your first picture my husband just happened to glance over (I'm on my laptop in bed ) and this was our conversation:
> 
> DH: Whatcha looking at?
> Me: Some pictures of a friend's new coat on the purse forum!
> DH: She looks super young. What is she like 17?
> Me: I'm not sure of her age but I know she's not a teenager! I do know she's a Filipina too!
> DH: No wonder! You guys never age.



Welll that comment is not for me but your DH's comment is music to my ears as well LOL 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## juneping

purse-nality said:


> Zara blazer & dd (came up to pose though in a grumpy mode!) in a knit+faux fur vest....
> 
> 
> 
> (*june*, we're twins!)



yay...actually we are almost bag twins... my pandora doesn't have the flap at the front...it's zipper.

love that leather jacket on you....suits you well. and your DD is so adorable...


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi ladies! Just posted these in the "outfit of the day" thread, but here is my trusty zara blazer. I love it to bits, and have 2 of the same one


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's one more... a close up  Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## jenayb

^^ You look fantastic!


----------



## Rani

Hi Justpeachy, you look great, I love your outfits. Is your black Zara blazer the jersey one?


----------



## justpeachy4397

Rani said:


> Hi Justpeachy, you look great, I love your outfits. Is your black Zara blazer the jersey one?



Hi Rani, thanks so much. Yes, it is the jersey one... fits great, and is so comfy!


----------



## Gurzzy

These are my most recent Zara purchases from about a month ago  Seafoam/light turquoise (or mint as everyone seems to call it now) has been my favourite colour for pretty much my entire life, so I was ecstatic to see it everywhere this spring!!


----------



## juneping

Gurzzy said:


> These are my most recent Zara purchases from about a month ago  Seafoam/light turquoise (or mint as everyone seems to call it now) has been my favourite colour for pretty much my entire life, so I was ecstatic to see it everywhere this spring!!



wow...i love all of them. i was so tempted to get the white blazer but i had something similar. i tried it on and the cut was very flattering.


----------



## purse-nality

rx4dsoul said:


> Aw she's sooo adorable and cute! You both look so cute!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





rx4dsoul said:


> Welll that comment is not for me but your DH's comment is music to my ears as well LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



HA!  thanks mare! luv your lace tops! i'm so crazy about the new spring colors, esp seafoam/mint green. so so hard to resist! sucks that some items aren't available here. ex., the studio line. 





juneping said:


> yay...actually we are almost bag twins... my pandora doesn't have the flap at the front...it's zipper.
> 
> love that leather jacket on you....suits you well. and your DD is so adorable...



oh yes, the bag, how could i forget?!! thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

purse-nality said:


> Many thanks for the review! Truly appreciated! I ended up passing both ... Found this trench-style w/ similar effect from a local store in hong kong...
> 
> Kinda burb-prorsum-ish :shame:. Albeit the diff length and over double the zara price, more classic edgy imo.... Sorry to go o.t! I did also purchase this parka w/ leather sleeves: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...033/668516/SAFARI+JACKET+WITH+LEATHER+SLEEVES
> 
> 
> (uploading from iphone... omg pics are so big! sorry!)



Gah!  I love this!  And like what Mia said it looks like it was made for you!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi ladies! Just posted these in the "outfit of the day" thread, but here is my trusty zara blazer. I love it to bits, and have 2 of the same one



Awesome!  The blazer and bal really stand out in these beautiful pics!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Gurzzy said:


> These are my most recent Zara purchases from about a month ago  Seafoam/light turquoise (or mint as everyone seems to call it now) has been my favourite colour for pretty much my entire life, so I was ecstatic to see it everywhere this spring!!



Love them!  I'm really diggin the white blazer too!


----------



## purse-nality

Mia Bella said:


> OK..I have to tell you that I was scrolling down this thread reading posts and when I got to your first picture my husband just happened to glance over (I'm on my laptop in bed ) and this was our conversation:
> 
> DH: Whatcha looking at?
> Me: Some pictures of a friend's new coat on the purse forum!
> DH: She looks super young. What is she like 17?
> Me: I'm not sure of her age but I know she's not a teenager! I do know she's a Filipina too!
> DH: No wonder! You guys never age.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU and your coat are gorgeous!! and you look amazing in it. What a find! I love the quilting on the sleeves. It looks like it was custom made for you.
> 
> Love this! That blazer is so awesome and your sunglasses are really pretty, who makes them?! Also, your DD is so cute!!! She reminds me of my sister when we were little. I love her bright green pants and fur vest. She  must be so fun to dress up! I can't wait to have a little one so I can  do the same.



omigosh... you are too kind! ano ba yan! lol. THANK YOU!!! and to your dh as well .... 

i'm wearing Celine sunnies(style: large Audrey)... looking back at the pic, i only realized now that dd is actually wearing Zara from top to bottom! although dh changed her that day, hence, the shoes! sandals + fur vest  lol... oooh i can already imagine the "lil Mia". she's goin to be a real cutie charmer (heartbreaker?!) w/ a supermodel frame just like her gorgeous mom! 


and btw, an update re the wedges i posted pages back... finally saw them irl. sadly, i was underwhelmed.  on pics, the leather looked patent-like, but its really very matte. so much that the pairs i examined on the shelves already had nicks and scratches. the color is actually greige. against my skintone, it looked like a dirty white. definitely unflattering. i didn't bother to ask for my size, but tried on a bigger one and they felt almost like bricks under my footbed! lol. leather felt stiff too... whew! i'm glad i didn't order sight unseen


----------



## purse-nality

Sparklybags said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies
> 
> purse-nality I love the blazer on you!!



Thank you Spark! 

Hey we're shorts twins! I really luv the print! I paid without even trying them on. So when i wore them out the 1st time, of course something was wrong... apparently, they are too 'hotpants'-short for my age! Lol. I'll need to have them lengthened for sure. Although in the meantime, tights saved me ....

Both coats, shorts, dd's jeggings & boots from Z... 

(last pic! promise!)


Ps... The blazer, i simply cannot make up my mind on which color to pick!


----------



## purse-nality

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's one more... a close up  Hope everyone has a great day!



you look amazing! luv luv Zara blazers! instant chic 




Gurzzy said:


> These are my most recent Zara purchases from about a month ago  Seafoam/light turquoise (or mint as everyone seems to call it now) has been my favourite colour for pretty much my entire life, so I was ecstatic to see it everywhere this spring!!



yes... the jacquard blazer... i've been caressing it every time i visit the store! 




Crazy4Handbags said:


> Gah!  I love this!  And like what Mia said it looks like it was made for you!



thanks thanks so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

purse-nality said:
			
		

> Thank you Spark!
> 
> Hey we're shorts twins! I really luv the print! I paid without even trying them on. So when i wore them out the 1st time, of course something was wrong... apparently, they are too 'hotpants'-short for my age! Lol. I'll need to have them lengthened for sure. Although in the meantime, tights saved me ....
> 
> Both coats, shorts, dd's jeggings & boots from Z...
> 
> (last pic! promise!)
> 
> Ps... The blazer, i simply cannot make up my mind on which color to pick!


Your daughter is totally cute! Like her mama! And such a little fashion plate too hehe - she also looks smart (im a good judge of kids, necessary in my prof. - smart ones always have a certain "look" in their eyes)  Must be lovely to have a mini me....

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sparklybags

purse-nality said:


> Thank you Spark!
> 
> Hey we're shorts twins! I really luv the print! I paid without even trying them on. So when i wore them out the 1st time, of course something was wrong... apparently, they are too 'hotpants'-short for my age! Lol. I'll need to have them lengthened for sure. Although in the meantime, tights saved me ....
> 
> Both coats, shorts, dd's jeggings & boots from Z...
> 
> (last pic! promise!)
> 
> 
> Ps... The blazer, i simply cannot make up my mind on which color to pick!



I love how you styled the shorts!! They look adorable on you!! I vote all colours for the blazer


----------



## Sparklybags

Gurzzy said:


> These are my most recent Zara purchases from about a month ago  Seafoam/light turquoise (or mint as everyone seems to call it now) has been my favourite colour for pretty much my entire life, so I was ecstatic to see it everywhere this spring!!



I nee dot go back and get this dress, I love it the more I see it!! Love the skirt too, I need to try that on!


----------



## juneping

purse-nality said:


> Thank you Spark!
> 
> Hey we're shorts twins! I really luv the print! I paid without even trying them on. So when i wore them out the 1st time, of course something was wrong... apparently, they are too 'hotpants'-short for my age! Lol. I'll need to have them lengthened for sure. Although in the meantime, tights saved me ....
> 
> Both coats, shorts, dd's jeggings & boots from Z...
> 
> (last pic! promise!)
> 
> 
> Ps... The blazer, i simply cannot make up my mind on which color to pick!



this is such a great photo of you and your DD...


----------



## Samia

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's one more... a close up  Hope everyone has a great day!



I have the same blazer, infact I am wearing it right now, it is my go to blazer too


----------



## juneping

zara april look book by Ms. Liu....i love this jacket...
source: http://studdedhearts.blogspot.com/2...campaign=Feed:+StuddedHearts+(Studded+Hearts)


----------



## Winterbaby

juneping said:


> zara april look book by Ms. Liu....i love this jacket...
> source: http://studdedhearts.blogspot.com/2...campaign=Feed:+StuddedHearts+(Studded+Hearts)


 

Love this look.


----------



## Anna R.

yangmiumiu said:


> Love the blazer! how does it fit? Is is long?
> I am looking for a dark color blazer as well. is it on sale?



Coming back to this, because the seams on the blazer are horrible! Both of the sleeves seams opened up and I had to fix them.


----------



## Karolina36

Does anyone own a Jersey Blazer?  I tried one in red it it looked pretty nice.  But then at $79 it seemed too $$ for a blazer made out of a tshirt fabric....  Any opinions?


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> zara april look book by Ms. Liu....i love this jacket...
> source: http://studdedhearts.blogspot.com/2...campaign=Feed:+StuddedHearts+(Studded+Hearts)



Love this too! Their stuff is looking a lot like IM and IRO these days but at a much lower price point, which is very appreciated!


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> Love this too! Their stuff is looking a lot like IM and IRO these days but at a much lower price point, which is very appreciated!



i find IRO is very similar to IM...and this season..OMG, zara is very marant....esp those little jackets.


----------



## explorer27

Anyone have the Fantasy Fabric Blazer? Mod pics anyone? I'm desperate for a size S! Sold out online in my size and completely gone in my local store.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-us-S2012/189502/715051/FANTASY+FABRIC+BLAZER


----------



## Bornsocialite26

got these...was surprised that it still fits a 6mos prego gal like me....
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-S2012/209510/692007/PRINTED+SHORTS
also these in gum color and pink....
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-S2012/189508/757504/BLOUSE+WITH+GOLD+BUTTONS


----------



## Ebonynoir

juneping said:


> zara april look book by Ms. Liu....i love this jacket...
> source: http://studdedhearts.blogspot.com/2...campaign=Feed:+StuddedHearts+(Studded+Hearts)



Love it too.  Hopefully there will be other colors too


----------



## Princess Pink

Karolina36 said:


> Does anyone own a Jersey Blazer?  I tried one in red it it looked pretty nice.  But then at $79 it seemed too $$ for a blazer made out of a tshirt fabric....  Any opinions?



I tried the red one on and thought the same thing - its lovely (that red is gorgeous!) but not sure if its worth the $$$ cause of the fabric.....I don't think it will hold up as much as a normal blazer, I guess it comes down to how much you will wear it say this season.

I think it will be nice to wear with a maxi dress.


----------



## jenayb

I *seriously* need to stay away from that website!! 

Among a few other things, just picked this dress up. How cute is the print???! 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-S2012/199002/773038/PRINTED+DRESS


----------



## indi3r4

Gurzzy said:


> These are my most recent Zara purchases from about a month ago  Seafoam/light turquoise (or mint as everyone seems to call it now) has been my favourite colour for pretty much my entire life, so I was ecstatic to see it everywhere this spring!!



Ohhh i love everything.. but that dress, I NEED!



purse-nality said:


> Thank you Spark!
> 
> Hey we're shorts twins! I really luv the print! I paid without even trying them on. So when i wore them out the 1st time, of course something was wrong... apparently, they are too 'hotpants'-short for my age! Lol. I'll need to have them lengthened for sure. Although in the meantime, tights saved me ....
> 
> Both coats, shorts, dd's jeggings & boots from Z...
> 
> (last pic! promise!)
> 
> 
> Ps... The blazer, i simply cannot make up my mind on which color to pick!



I absolutely love everything in this picture.. 



jenaywins said:


> I *seriously* need to stay away from that website!!
> 
> Among a few other things, just picked this dress up. How cute is the print???!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-S2012/199002/773038/PRINTED+DRESS


I saw that dress instore yesterday and they're perfect for spring!


----------



## indi3r4

I ended up buying all this yesterday.


----------



## myism

Effortless chic!! LOVE your style! 




justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi ladies! Just posted these in the "outfit of the day" thread, but here is my trusty zara blazer. I love it to bits, and have 2 of the same one


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> I ended up buying all this yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1653492



I'm glad you bought all of that, because it looks amazing!


----------



## rx4dsoul

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> I ended up buying all this yesterday.



A top to bottom haul!!! Love it and love the look!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Sigh. Am I the only person who is not loving that graduated dress? I want to love it so badly, but I just can't.




i want to--but i know i would look so disgusting on me.  dropped waists do not work when you have a booty



Sparklybags said:


> Got these shorts and blazer recently



adorbs!




purse-nality said:


> Many thanks for the review! Truly appreciated! I ended up passing both ... Found this trench-style w/ similar effect from a local store in hong kong...
> 
> Kinda burb-prorsum-ish :shame:. Albeit the diff length and over double the zara price, more classic edgy imo.... Sorry to go o.t! I did also purchase this parka w/ leather sleeves: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...033/668516/SAFARI+JACKET+WITH+LEATHER+SLEEVES
> 
> 
> that trench is great! where is it from?
> 
> (uploading from iphone... omg pics are so big! sorry!)





purse-nality said:


> Zara blazer & dd (came up to pose though in a grumpy mode!) in a knit+faux fur vest....
> 
> 
> 
> (*june*, we're twins!)




i love the way you and your daughter are dressed



Gurzzy said:


> These are my most recent Zara purchases from about a month ago  Seafoam/light turquoise (or mint as everyone seems to call it now) has been my favourite colour for pretty much my entire life, so I was ecstatic to see it everywhere this spring!!




i love everything you got!



purse-nality said:


> Thank you Spark!
> 
> Hey we're shorts twins! I really luv the print! I paid without even trying them on. So when i wore them out the 1st time, of course something was wrong... apparently, they are too 'hotpants'-short for my age! Lol. I'll need to have them lengthened for sure. Although in the meantime, tights saved me ....
> 
> Both coats, shorts, dd's jeggings & boots from Z...
> 
> (last pic! promise!)
> 
> 
> Ps... The blazer, i simply cannot make up my mind on which color to pick!




no--i love your pics!  i love seeing stylish mommys with their daughters. gives me hope!



indi3r4 said:


> I ended up buying all this yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1653492





love it all.  so spring like!


----------



## juneping

got these two pairs of sandals. the green one was very comfy and the heels aren't that high. the beige pair is very flattering. 
so happy


----------



## Gurzzy

Zara has been so on point this season. I haven't been this impressed in a long time!


----------



## purse-nality

rx4dsoul said:


> Your daughter is totally cute! Like her mama! And such a little fashion plate too hehe - she also looks smart (im a good judge of kids, necessary in my prof. - smart ones always have a certain "look" in their eyes)  Must be lovely to have a mini me....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



wow thanks! that's kind of relieving to know!  she's a very feisty little girl, and actually more of her dad's mini-me 




Sparklybags said:


> I love how you styled the shorts!! They look adorable on you!! I vote all colours for the blazer





juneping said:


> this is such a great photo of you and your DD...



thank you Spark & June!




Bornsocialite26 said:


> got these...was surprised that it still fits a 6mos prego gal like me....
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-S2012/209510/692007/PRINTED+SHORTS
> also these in gum color and pink....
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-S2012/189508/757504/BLOUSE+WITH+GOLD+BUTTONS



shorts twins! 




indi3r4 said:


> I absolutely love everything in this picture..



thanks! and you're making me go back for that jacket! i super luv anything fresh green right now! like, how much is enough?!? 




AEGIS said:


> i love the way you and your daughter are dressed
> 
> no--i love your pics!  i love seeing stylish mommys with their daughters. gives me hope!



aww thank you for the sweet words... nah! i truly luv your mod pics! for sure, you will be a glam mom! 

leather trench is from a local hkg brand, 'Amdacious London'. accdg to SA, designer is (or was?) from London. they have a website, but its practically empty.


----------



## purse-nality

jenaywins said:


> I *seriously* need to stay away from that website!!
> 
> Among a few other things, just picked this dress up. How cute is the print???!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-S2012/199002/773038/PRINTED+DRESS



heehee... and did the 'few' happen to include the strappy color-block sandals?


----------



## juneping

Gurzzy said:


> Zara has been so on point this season. I haven't been this impressed in a long time!



i feel the same...


----------



## Bornsocialite26

does anyone have this already?http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ara-S2012/199003/771508/TROPICAL+PRINT+TOP???
also this one?
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ara-S2012/199003/771506/TROPICAL+PRINT+TOP???
ughhhhhhhhhhhh! why do they have be so cruel coming out w/ summer colors!!!! bad part is Im pretty much on my pre prego size almost w/ everything so I do often end up buying.....


----------



## jenayb

purse-nality said:


> heehee... and did the 'few' happen to include the strappy color-block sandals?



Uh, duh!  girl you rocked those! I had to have them!!


----------



## jellybebe

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> I ended up buying all this yesterday.



So pretty! I tried this on yesterday too but I ended up getting a slightly different green blazer/cardigan.


----------



## Ebonynoir

indi3r4 said:


> I ended up buying all this yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1653492



Love... this jacket on you. I have been waiting for zara to come out with a black and white jacket but all these lovely jackets are making my crazy.


----------



## indi3r4

Thank you ladies  I'm tempted to go back and look for more spring selection. 



Gurzzy said:


> Zara has been so on point this season. I haven't been this impressed in a long time!



I completely agree. I thought fall is my fave zara season because of the coat but this spring, everything looks sooooo good!


----------



## jellybebe

There are so many great pieces in Zara right now, I had to hold back from trying on all these cute peplum skirts and floral pants. I got 2 pieces I absolutely love, the stock photos do not do them justice! The green blazer is brighter and the black/white jacket is incredibly soft. I wanted the black jacket to fit very oversized, similar to an IRO jacket I fell in love with but have not been able to find.


----------



## poptarts

^ I also bought that black & white jacket and I absolutely love it. I was pleasantly surprised that it's more of a sweater than a jacket, makes it much more wearable year-round


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> There are so many great pieces in Zara right now, I had to hold back from trying on all these cute peplum skirts and floral pants. I got 2 pieces I absolutely love, the stock photos do not do them justice! The green blazer is brighter and the black/white jacket is incredibly soft. I wanted the black jacket to fit very oversized, similar to an IRO jacket I fell in love with but have not been able to find.
> 
> View attachment 1655332



jelly...would you mind posting a mod pix of the green jacket? i want to see how it fits...i usually don't trust stock photos...TIA!!


----------



## bfali

*jellybebe*- i love both of those jackets you just posted!  I would also love to see modeling pics!!


----------



## Twinny

jellybebe said:


> There are so many great pieces in Zara right now, I had to hold back from trying on all these cute peplum skirts and floral pants. I got 2 pieces I absolutely love, the stock photos do not do them justice! The green blazer is brighter and the black/white jacket is incredibly soft. I wanted the black jacket to fit very oversized, similar to an IRO jacket I fell in love with but have not been able to find.
> 
> View attachment 1655332


 
Could you post a modling pic of that black/white jacket? I'm very curious how it's look like =)


----------



## jellybebe

Here you go. Trying out instagram! For some reason I look really wide in some of these pics  

Green jacket:











Black jacket:


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> Here you go. Trying out instagram!
> 
> Green jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black jacket:



oh...they both look so lovely on you. man...the green one has a black version but not it's gone....i love the fit.


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:
			
		

> oh...they both look so lovely on you. man...the green one has a black version but not it's gone....i love the fit.



Thanks June! I thought you had a pink cardigan that was very similar to it?


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> Thanks June! I thought you had a pink cardigan that was very similar to it?



yes...very similar. and i am looking for something cream now for spring/summer...and i just adore this material/cut....


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I purchased the following from Zara a couple of weeks ago. They are reminiscent of a lot of the designer clothing I am seeing lately inspired by the 50's!


----------



## alya

Got this seafoam jeans, not sure if I should keep them.


----------



## Michi22jnj

definitely keep. they look good on you.  how do they fit? are they true to size? 





alya said:


> Got this seafoam jeans, not sure if I should keep them.


----------



## alya

Michi22jnj said:


> definitely keep. they look good on you.  how do they fit? are they true to size?



it's hard to tell...the store didn't have them in my size 8, so I got 10, at least they are not giving me a muffin top


----------



## saintgermain

purse-nality said:


> Zara blazer & dd (came up to pose though in a grumpy mode!) in a knit+faux fur vest....
> 
> 
> 
> (*june*, we're twins!)



I love that blazer! So sad I missed the boat on it from last season.


----------



## Lvgirl71

Wearing a Zara mint green light sweater I got this weekend


----------



## Sparklybags

Lvgirl71 said:


> Wearing a Zara mint green light sweater I got this weekend




love this!


----------



## jellybebe

OMG more beautiful things:

















I especially love the red jacket.


----------



## gymangel812

jellybebe said:


> OMG more beautiful things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I especially love the red jacket.


oh wow i love the red jacket!! where are you finding these items? i'm not seeing them on the site?!?!


----------



## juneping

gymangel812 said:


> oh wow i love the red jacket!! where are you finding these items? i'm not seeing them on the site?!?!



should be on april lookbook


----------



## jellybebe

gymangel812 said:


> oh wow i love the red jacket!! where are you finding these items? i'm not seeing them on the site?!?!



They're part of the April lookbook.


----------



## indi3r4

alya said:


> Got this seafoam jeans, not sure if I should keep them.



ohhh it's the same jeans that I got last week.. why aren't you sure about it? looks great


----------



## indi3r4

Lvgirl71 said:


> Wearing a Zara mint green light sweater I got this weekend


Fabulous! 


jellybebe said:


> OMG more beautiful things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I especially love the red jacket.


ohhhh i'm in love with the red jacket too!


----------



## green.bee

The white jacket from the April lookbook is live now:
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/199002/775509/FANTASY%2BFABRIC%2BBLAZER


----------



## alya

green.bee said:


> The white jacket from the April lookbook is live now:
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/199002/775509/FANTASY%2BFABRIC%2BBLAZER



OMG! It's beautiful! Just yesterday I said to myself enough with the shopping for now..... I might get this one and then ban myself


----------



## boxermomof2

green.bee said:


> The white jacket from the April lookbook is live now:
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-us-S2012/199002/775509/FANTASY+FABRIC+BLAZER




I ordered a size medium. I hope it fits!


----------



## green.bee

I wish I could wear white, this jacket is so beautiful ...


----------



## purse collector

Has anybody seen the safari jacket with leather sleeves size s at their local Zara store?  Please I'm desperate lol.


----------



## Harper Quinn

boxermomof2 said:


> I ordered a size medium. I hope it fits!



I have an extremely similar boucle jacket from Zara bought 2 months ago. It's wonderful! Get it, it's worth it


----------



## dorcast

purse collector said:


> Has anybody seen the safari jacket with leather sleeves size s at their local Zara store?  Please I'm desperate lol.



I think it's sold out in the US. I  have one on the way from Ebay, and I spent more than I should have. I guess I was feeling desperate too....


----------



## purse collector

dorcast said:


> I think it's sold out in the US. I  have one on the way from Ebay, and I spent more than I should have. I guess I was feeling desperate too....



Wow lucky you!  I checked out eBay and they're pretty pricey.  I guess I'll just have to dream about this jacket.  

Ps - post some mod pics when you get it


----------



## saira1214

dorcast said:
			
		

> I think it's sold out in the US. I  have one on the way from Ebay, and I spent more than I should have. I guess I was feeling desperate too....



What does it look like? Or should I even ask?


----------



## purse collector

saira1214 said:


> What does it look like? Or should I even ask?



It looks like this:  http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...033/668516/SAFARI+JACKET+WITH+LEATHER+SLEEVES

Pure awesomeness .


----------



## purse collector

^ oh wow!  I was just attaching this link and saw that the site has it in small!!!  Yey!  Off to go snag it!


----------



## saira1214

purse collector said:
			
		

> ^ oh wow!  I was just attaching this link and saw that the site has it in small!!!  Yey!  Off to go snag it!



Yaay! Congrats!!!


----------



## purse-nality

saintgermain said:


> I love that blazer! So sad I missed the boat on it from last season.



thanks! i actually passed when it was released. later, in a trip abroad, found it in my size - on sale! how i could i resist? 




jellybebe said:


> OMG more beautiful things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I especially love the red jacket.



oh yes the red one!  luv the printed lining!




purse collector said:


> ^ oh wow!  I was just attaching this link and saw that the site has it in small!!!  Yey!  Off to go snag it!



congrats! i have it too! luv it.


----------



## dorcast

purse collector said:


> ^ oh wow!  I was just attaching this link and saw that the site has it in small!!!  Yey!  Off to go snag it!



Looks like they brought it back. Congrats!


----------



## juneping

the stripe top and the zipper waxed jeans are from zara. i love these jeans...the zipper design is great.


----------



## purse collector

Saira and purse - thanks!  I'm super stocked.  I've been stalking the Zara site like everyday and every hour lol.  Now if they just restock the white studded leather jacket I'll be a happy gal


----------



## Michi22jnj

some pictures of me wearing my two new beloved blazers and my new purse with rose gold hardware. all three are of course from Zara. underneath the blazer i'm wearing a cream colored blouse from H&M and some mint colored skinny jeans purchased from Nordstrom rack. All paired with my black Tory Burch reva flats 

in reference, both blazers are in the size Medium. 

piped blazer with zips in the cream color









fantasy studded blazer


----------



## jellybebe

Michi22jnj said:


> some pictures of me wearing my two new beloved blazers and my new purse with rose gold hardware. all three are of course from Zara. underneath the blazer i'm wearing a cream colored blouse from H&M and some mint colored skinny jeans purchased from Nordstrom rack. All paired with my black Tory Burch reva flats
> 
> in reference, both blazers are in the size Medium.
> 
> piped blazer with zips in the cream color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fantasy studded blazer



Wow the white blazer looks sooo good on you!


----------



## xkilljoy

purse collector said:


> Has anybody seen the safari jacket with leather sleeves size s at their local Zara store?  Please I'm desperate lol.



I've been trying to track down the jacket all over Toronto too, I called a few stores and one told me that they were apparently getting the jacket in June, I hope that's true.


----------



## Flip88

The white blazer really works for you.




			
				Michi22jnj said:
			
		

> some pictures of me wearing my two new beloved blazers and my new purse with rose gold hardware. all three are of course from Zara. underneath the blazer i'm wearing a cream colored blouse from H&M and some mint colored skinny jeans purchased from Nordstrom rack. All paired with my black Tory Burch reva flats
> 
> in reference, both blazers are in the size Medium.
> 
> piped blazer with zips in the cream color
> 
> fantasy studded blazer


----------



## loverundercover

juneping said:


> the stripe top and the zipper waxed jeans are from zara. i love these jeans...the zipper design is great.



You always look great! Love how simple yet somehow edgy this  outfit manages to be



Michi22jnj said:


> some pictures of me wearing my two new beloved blazers and my new purse with rose gold hardware. all three are of course from Zara. underneath the blazer i'm wearing a cream colored blouse from H&M and some mint colored skinny jeans purchased from Nordstrom rack. All paired with my black Tory Burch reva flats
> 
> in reference, both blazers are in the size Medium.
> 
> piped blazer with zips in the cream color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fantasy studded blazer



Lobe the white blazer on you, and the whole first outfit really. And those jeans are perfect for spring!


----------



## purse collector

xkilljoy said:


> I've been trying to track down the jacket all over Toronto too, I called a few stores and one told me that they were apparently getting the jacket in June, I hope that's true.



Check online!  I got mine online.  I've been stalking Zara site like everyday.  Till the other day my prayers have been answered, it's been restocked.  So check your site regularly.


----------



## xkilljoy

purse collector said:


> Check online!  I got mine online.  I've been stalking Zara site like everyday.  Till the other day my prayers have been answered, it's been restocked.  So check your site regularly.



 I wish I could, but there's no online shopping for the Canadian Zara site sadly...


----------



## chloe_chanel

I've got my eyes set on the safari jacket with leather sleeves-going to try it on tomorrow.


----------



## dorcast

purse collector said:


> ^ oh wow!  I was just attaching this link and saw that the site has it in small!!!  Yey!  Off to go snag it!



Mine just came. 
The only thing that is making me feel better about having paid a ridiculous amount for this on ebay the day before it came back in stock at Zara, is how much I love it! It's a great jacket.


----------



## purse collector

xkilljoy said:


> I wish I could, but there's no online shopping for the Canadian Zara site sadly...



Yea that's sad...try eBay but they're stupid expensive.


chloe_chanel said:


> I've got my eyes set on the safari jacket with leather sleeves-going to try it on tomorrow.


If you're in US they have it in all sizes.



dorcast said:


> Mine just came.
> The only thing that is making me feel better about having paid a ridiculous amount for this on ebay the day before it came back in stock at Zara, is how much I love it! It's a great jacket.


OMG!  Post some modeling pics.  I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## honeybunch

Michi22jnj said:


> some pictures of me wearing my two new beloved blazers and my new purse with rose gold hardware. all three are of course from Zara. underneath the blazer i'm wearing a cream colored blouse from H&M and some mint colored skinny jeans purchased from Nordstrom rack. All paired with my black Tory Burch reva flats
> 
> in reference, both blazers are in the size Medium.
> 
> piped blazer with zips in the cream color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fantasy studded blazer


 
These both look amazing on you.  Funnily enough I bought the same two blazers yesterday - The black one online and the cream one instore.  Love the colour of your jeans.


----------



## poptarts

I've been wanting a pair of taupe/stone color suede booties. Finally the IM Dicker was available in my size, I made the mistake of not grabbing it right away and it was gone the next day  Saw those at online and decided to give them a try. I didn't have any expectations as they are very fair priced for boots. They are amazing in person! Well made and very comfy 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...S2012/189510/677587/HEELED+COUNTRY+ANKLE+BOOT


----------



## Mia Bella

annaversary said:


> View attachment 1630469
> 
> 
> Got myself a little treat for my promotion @ work



How does the sizing run with these? I've bought 2 pairs of Zara shoes (1 pair of flats and 1 pair of sandals) and both ended up being a little big. I'm an 8.5 but bought 9s since my size isn't an option. I'm wondering if I should size down with these...

Also, do you love them? Comfy? TIA for any input you have!


----------



## Mia Bella

jellybebe said:


> OMG more beautiful things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I especially love the red jacket.



Zara is so on point right now. I Love all of these, especially the first one.



alya said:


> Got this seafoam jeans, not sure if I should keep them.



Keep them! I think they look great. A little extra room in a skinny jean is never a bad idea especially if you ever need to eat or drink anything.  



juneping said:


> the stripe top and the zipper waxed jeans are from zara. i love these jeans...the zipper design is great.



Love the jeans AND the shoes! 



Michi22jnj said:


> some pictures of me wearing my two new beloved blazers and my new purse with rose gold hardware. all three are of course from Zara. underneath the blazer i'm wearing a cream colored blouse from H&M and some mint colored skinny jeans purchased from Nordstrom rack. All paired with my black Tory Burch reva flats
> 
> in reference, both blazers are in the size Medium.
> 
> piped blazer with zips in the cream color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fantasy studded blazer



Both look fantastic on you! I had to return my Fantasy Studded Blazer because the shoulders were too narrow. I felt like the Hulk about to bust through his clothing.


----------



## JuneNg

Do you think this top would appear again soon? I have been looking for it every day.  
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...a-S2012/189508/759523/TOP+WITH+FRONT+PLEATING


----------



## icecreamom

Another Zara lover here! Thanks for posting about the Safari Jacket I was finally able to get it, now crossing my fingers that they re-stock the white fantasy blazer!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Just ordered some new goodies!

I've been in love with the this shoe style for a while but was waiting for a color that spoke to me. Hope they fit!

A fun pair of Springy shorts!

Ridiculously sexy top.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> Just ordered some new goodies!
> 
> I've been in love with the this shoe style for a while but was waiting for a color that spoke to me. Hope they fit!
> 
> A fun pair of Springy shorts!
> 
> Ridiculously sexy top.



Oh Mia theyd look great on you! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## juneping

there's a new Zara store on the Fifth Ave close to rock center...gosh they carry most everything we see online and some sold out items. it's 3 stories and it's HUGE!! so many staffs and so clean and neat....i found this pair of sold out sandals. they even had the tie dye jeans that's sold out online but my size was out....i was so amazed. NYC ladies...it's so worth to make a trip there.


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:
			
		

> there's a new Zara store on the Fifth Ave close to rock center...gosh they carry most everything we see online and some sold out items. it's 3 stories and it's HUGE!! so many staffs and so clean and neat....i found this pair of sold out sandals. they even had the tie dye jeans that's sold out online but my size was out....i was so amazed. NYC ladies...it's so worth to make a trip there.



3 stories? ***faints***
( wish i knew how to put smilies in with my iphone but you get my drift  )

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## tiffanystar

natalie_t said:


> I think this is the correct link for the picture sorry



Wow you look gorgeous natalie_t (love the sparkly cushion behind you too lol).


----------



## mashencja

Everything, except for scarf, is zara


----------



## ahpeste

mashencja said:
			
		

> Everything, except for scarf, is zara



Nice! How does the blazer fits u? It felt funny on the right arm on me


----------



## cascherping

I have a quick question about online orders. I placed an order last night on zara.com and it did confirm on their page that I placed my order but I never received an e-mail confirmation. Is this normal? Just want to make sure because I'm really excited about the items


----------



## juneping

cascherping said:


> I have a quick question about online orders. I placed an order last night on zara.com and it did confirm on their page that I placed my order but I never received an e-mail confirmation. Is this normal? Just want to make sure because I'm really excited about the items



did you check your junk folder?? it usually comes within an hour....it's weird...


----------



## xkilljoy

Does anyone know if any stores in NYC have the safari jacket? Might be heading there over the Easter weekend.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Love to death!!!!! Spend way too much there.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

One of my favorite blazers.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Navy blazer


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Went crazy with their colored jeans. So much fun!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Love this denim jacket. I later it over everything.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Looks like just a plain plaid shirt but it actually has a really feminine feel and a tailored cut.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

My studded clutch.


----------



## juneping

xkilljoy said:


> Does anyone know if any stores in NYC have the safari jacket? Might be heading there over the Easter weekend.



i saw it at the upper west side store today.


----------



## juneping

Purse-o-holic said:


> Love to death!!!!! Spend way too much there.



me too...love their stuff this season too much!!
love all your items...esp the pink blazer and all the pastel jeans. 
would love to see a mod pic of the navy blazer....haven't seen it at all...the cut looks very smart...


----------



## Purse-o-holic

^^^I'll try...but the blazer is from a few seasons ago. :"(


----------



## cascherping

juneping said:


> did you check your junk folder?? it usually comes within an hour....it's weird...


 
Hmm - I just did and didn't see anything. I'll try calling them tomorrow. Fingers crossed that everything works out!


----------



## Rimi

Hmmm...trying to pick one of these blazers to wear with these two dresses. What do you all think?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-us-S2012/189502/720021/TUXEDO-STYLE+BLAZER
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...012/189502/750017/ANIMAL+PRINT+JOGGING+BLAZER
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-S2012/189502/631643/GATHERED+SLEEVE+BLAZER


----------



## jfzmwz

i  zara! i always grab a whole armload of stuff there 

the prices are on the high side for me though - when do they usually hold their sales?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Rimi said:
			
		

> Hmmm...trying to pick one of these blazers to wear with these two dresses. What do you all think?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189502/720021/TUXEDO-STYLE%2BBLAZER
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189502/750017/ANIMAL%2BPRINT%2BJOGGING%2BBLAZER
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189502/631643/GATHERED%2BSLEEVE%2BBLAZER



The Tux style one looks good, won't overpower those sexy dresses ! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Rimi

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> The Tux style one looks good, won't overpower those sexy dresses !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks rx4dsoul...I was sorta thinking the same thing!


----------



## Karenada

was wondering if any one knows what zara size xs trouser would be in UK sizing, please?TIA


----------



## Missh88

Kitty2sweet said:
			
		

> was wondering if any one knows what zara size xs trouser would be in UK sizing, please?TIA



Size 8


----------



## phiphi

Rimi said:


> Hmmm...trying to pick one of these blazers to wear with these two dresses. What do you all think?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-us-S2012/189502/720021/TUXEDO-STYLE+BLAZER
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...012/189502/750017/ANIMAL+PRINT+JOGGING+BLAZER
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-S2012/189502/631643/GATHERED+SLEEVE+BLAZER



i like the first one! the leopard, while sexy might be too much. can't wait to see what you picked.


----------



## juneping

jfzmwz said:
			
		

> i  zara! i always grab a whole armload of stuff there
> 
> the prices are on the high side for me though - when do they usually hold their sales?



I think the biggest sale is in the summer around june. I've seen some my wishlist items during the sales....


----------



## Rimi

phiphi said:
			
		

> i like the first one! the leopard, while sexy might be too much. can't wait to see what you picked.



Thanks! Even though I love leopard and would wear that blazer, like, everyday lol, I think the tuxedo jacket would make more sense. Plus, a tuxedo jacket would be such a chic staple!

I'll be sure to let you all know what I pick!


----------



## oahctrec

Does anyone have more information on this bag? Style number or price? I am not seeing it online... but was wondering if I could call and order it from a store since I don't have one nearby? 

I messaged the OP but wanted to check with you experts as well!


----------



## sharilie

Zara long skirt and sandals


----------



## Karenada

Missh88 said:


> Size 8


Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

sharilie said:
			
		

> Zara long skirt *** sandals



Love *** shoes! Awesome photo btw 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sparklybags

Picked up these trousers *** my mum got this sweater for me as ** easter gift! They only had one large left but it actually wasn't very big when I tried it on!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-S2012/189505/706512/PRINTED+TROUSERS

in white 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-S2012/189519/668528/LOW+BACK+SWEATER


----------



## phiphi

zara skirt - more pictures in my blog. i love this skirt!!


----------



## phiphi

sharilie said:


> Zara long skirt and sandals



so pretty and flirty! 



Sparklybags said:


> Picked up these trousers *** my mum got this sweater for me as ** easter gift! They only had one large left but it actually wasn't very big when I tried it on!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-S2012/189505/706512/PRINTED+TROUSERS
> 
> in white
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-S2012/189519/668528/LOW+BACK+SWEATER



oohh can't wait to see outfit pics!!


----------



## saira1214

phiphi said:
			
		

> zara skirt - more pictures in my blog. i love this skirt!!



Nice! I wanted that skirt but was unable to find it online. It probably sold out.


----------



## rhogiela

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...12/189502/778036/MULTICOLOURED+STUDDED+BLAZER

Anyone see this IRL?  I can't tell if I'd love it or hate it.  TIA!


----------



## honeybunch

phiphi said:


> zara skirt - more pictures in my blog. i love this skirt!!



Love the skirt.  I have it too.  Can't wait for the weather to warm up so I can wear it to work.


----------



## cascherping

I love, love, love your outfit! I actually just ordered the skirt over the weekend - can I ask how it run? Is it pretty true to size?



phiphi said:


> zara skirt - more pictures in my blog. i love this skirt!!


----------



## purse collector

Received my safari jacket with leather sleeves and I can't wait to style it and post pics...yay!
I also bought these but I'm not sure...
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-us-S2012/189518/730505/FLOWER+PRINT+TROUSERS


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Zara color pop jeans in baby pink.


----------



## fmd914

phiphi said:


> zara skirt - more pictures in my blog. i love this skirt!!



P I SWEAR that you and I are related!  We have so many of the same items in our closet!!!  I LOVE the skirt.  I too squealed when I saw it!  Looks great on you.


----------



## phiphi

saira1214 said:


> Nice! I wanted that skirt but was unable to find it online. It probably sold out.



aww! do you have a store near you? i called a store to find this one.



honeybunch said:


> Love the skirt.  I have it too.  Can't wait for the weather to warm up so I can wear it to work.



thank you! can't wait to see your outfit pics!



cascherping said:


> I love, love, love your outfit! I actually just ordered the skirt over the weekend - can I ask how it run? Is it pretty true to size?



thanks cascher! it ran pretty TTS. i got this in a small. i'm usually a 0 in jcrew bottoms, 2 or 4 in DVF. hope this helps! 




Purse-o-holic said:


> View attachment 1667737
> 
> 
> Zara color pop jeans in baby pink.



you look super cute!! i love baby pink jeans!


----------



## phiphi

fmd914 said:


> P I SWEAR that you and I are related!  We have so many of the same items in our closet!!!  I LOVE the skirt.  I too squealed when I saw it!  Looks great on you.



i love it!!!! and you're amazing!


----------



## icecreamom

The white fantasy jacket got restocked!


----------



## sharilie

My new shoes, I still think that I need them in blue/green...


----------



## Karolina36

sharilie - I absolutely love these sandals.  Would you please tell me how they fit?  I never bought Zara shoes and have no idea what the fit is like?  TTS?  And are they comfortable?  Thanks!


----------



## sharilie

Karolina36 said:
			
		

> sharilie - I absolutely love these sandals.  Would you please tell me how they fit?  I never bought Zara shoes and have no idea what the fit is like?  TTS?  And are they comfortable?  Thanks!



They run tts. I have't worn them out yet, only a few minutes at home an they seemed quite comfortable.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

sharilie said:
			
		

> My new shoes, I still think that I need them in blue/green...



I bought these in 2 colors. The one u have and another one (black & white??) but I had to return both b/c there was no arch support. There was a good 1/2 gap. Weird. They fit TTS I thought also, just that the arch was off. :"(.


----------



## Mia Bella

sharilie said:


> My new shoes, I still think that I need them in blue/green...



Love! I bought the blue/green pair and they should be here tomorrow! Care to share some mod pics?


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> Love! I bought the blue/green pair and they should be here tomorrow! Care to share some mod pics?



i got them in black. i think the red is coming out....
they look really nice...but the heels are bit high. but too sexy to return...and the price is really good to pass up.


----------



## JuneNg

juneping said:


> i got them in black. i think the red is coming out....
> they look really nice...but the heels are bit high. but too sexy to return...and the price is really good to pass up.



Hi June Ping. 
Love your style and art of color.
Would like your advice on where to get this top.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...a-S2012/189508/759523/TOP+WITH+FRONT+PLEATING

TIA


----------



## juneping

JuneNg said:


> Hi June Ping.
> Love your style and art of color.
> Would like your advice on where to get this top.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...a-S2012/189508/759523/TOP+WITH+FRONT+PLEATING
> 
> TIA



thanks june!!
it linked to canadian site...the only suggestion i could think of was go to a local store. sometimes they have hard to find items/size there. or you can always try ebay....
or do you have relatives live in the US? you can ask them to help you out...HTH


----------



## poptarts

New Jelly


----------



## lanvin

I saw these, really tempted to get them but concerned about how they look on the foot - could you do a mod shot?


----------



## Mia Bella

Some quickie shots:

These are definitely TTS. LOVE the green/aqua/cobalt combo!












Jeweled/studded flats. They feel a tiny bit big but since there isn't an 8.5, I'll have to stick with the 9s. Very cute!


----------



## cascherping

Love both of the shoes, especially the colorblock heels! I was considering them, but have to ask if those shoes run TTS? Thank you!



Mia Bella said:


> Some quickie shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeweled/studded flats


----------



## Mia Bella

cascherping said:


> Love both of the shoes, especially the colorblock heels! I was considering them, but have to ask if those shoes run TTS? Thank you!



Hey! You caught my post while I was editing and adding my two cents.  
The colorblock heels are definitely TTS. They fit perfectly! You should definitely check them out.


----------



## cascherping

Thank you so much I absolutely love those shoes! Can I ask how long it normally takes for you to received your Zara online orders? I placed an order last weekend and still am waiting for the shipment confirmation. Patience is a virtue for me



Mia Bella said:


> Hey! You caught my post while I was editing and adding my two cents.
> The colorblock heels are definitely TTS. They fit perfectly! You should definitely check them out.


----------



## JuneNg

juneping said:


> thanks june!!
> it linked to canadian site...the only suggestion i could think of was go to a local store. sometimes they have hard to find items/size there. or you can always try ebay....
> or do you have relatives live in the US? you can ask them to help you out...HTH



Thank for prompt response, June !
I got a friend living in NYC but the item is no longer available on line in the US link 
Do you have any idea whether there are any left in US store? 
TIA

P/S: I have tried ebay but failed


----------



## juneping

JuneNg said:
			
		

> Thank for prompt response, June !
> I got a friend living in NYC but the item is no longer available on line in the US link
> Do you have any idea whether there are any left in US store?
> TIA
> 
> P/S: I have tried ebay but failed



You or your friend can call the stores ( the numbers are available on zara's website.)
tell the SA the item number and they should be able to check for you. Call when the store first open not their rush hour...try the 666 fifth ave store first bc they have sooo many staffs...them try 60/Lexington store, the 34th street store...and so on. They can hold the item for you 24 hours....GL!!


----------



## Mia Bella

cascherping said:


> Thank you so much I absolutely love those shoes! Can I ask how long it normally takes for you to received your Zara online orders? I placed an order last weekend and still am waiting for the shipment confirmation. Patience is a virtue for me



It's almost always 3 days, sometimes even 2. I ordered these shoes in the afternoon of the 30th (Friday) and when you subtract the weekend, it was 3 days total with delivery today. Standard shipping.


----------



## Mininana

Gorgeous shoes Mia!! Still can't get over your perfect mile long legs


----------



## rx4dsoul

Planning to return the drawstring linen pants I got couple weeks ago...they really are too big for me. I got the size xs (smallest) and twas still too large.   thank heavens for the 31day return allowance!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sharilie

Mia Bella said:


> Some quickie shots:
> 
> These are definitely TTS. LOVE the green/aqua/cobalt combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You´re heels look so great! I need this color combo too!
> 
> Here´s a pic off mine (a bit blurry):


----------



## quynh_1206

sharilie said:


> Mia Bella said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some quickie shots:
> 
> These are definitely TTS. LOVE the green/aqua/cobalt combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You´re heels look so great! I need this color combo too!
> 
> Here´s a pic off mine (a bit blurry):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty! Have to go check out my local Zara ASAP!
Click to expand...


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Had this for a little while but just wore it today for the first time. It truly is one of my favorite dresses.


----------



## JuneNg

juneping said:


> You or your friend can call the stores ( the numbers are available on zara's website.)
> tell the SA the item number and they should be able to check for you. Call when the store first open not their rush hour...try the 666 fifth ave store first bc they have sooo many staffs...them try 60/Lexington store, the 34th street store...and so on. They can hold the item for you 24 hours....GL!!



Thanks June.
Actually, my friend did call but got no answer so she went directly to the 666th store. Sadly, she found nowhere to park her car. She promised to go to the store again for me by next week. 
I am waiting with my fingers crossed.
Thanks so much again June. You are a real Zara Guru!


----------



## phiphi

poptarts said:


> New Jelly



these will be awesome for summer!



Mia Bella said:


> Some quickie shots:
> 
> These are definitely TTS. LOVE the green/aqua/cobalt combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeweled/studded flats. They feel a tiny bit big but since there isn't an 8.5, I'll have to stick with the 9s. Very cute!



omg these are ah-Mazing!



Purse-o-holic said:


> View attachment 1671453
> 
> 
> Had this for a little while but just wore it today for the first time. It truly is one of my favorite dresses.



beautiful! you have great style purse!


----------



## phiphi

zara has been killing me with their blazers. last year it was the "pippa" and nautical themed blazers. this year, it's the tweed structured blazer. more pics in the blog.


----------



## rx4dsoul

phiphi said:
			
		

> zara has been killing me with their blazers. last year it was the "pippa" and nautical themed blazers. this year, it's the tweed structured blazer. more pics in the blog.



What a lovely blazer! And love the piled-on pearls with it. Very classy and chic. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Purse-o-holic

phiphi said:
			
		

> beautiful! you have great style purse!



Thank you phiphi! As do you!


----------



## phiphi

rx4dsoul said:


> What a lovely blazer! And love the piled-on pearls with it. Very classy and chic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thank you rx!!



Purse-o-holic said:


> Thank you phiphi! As do you!



thanks purse!


----------



## puddingprada

Love the pink blazer! Zara is so fab.


----------



## icecreamom

Don't you think that the White Fantasy Blazer runs a little small? I just got mine on the mail today and I could barely move my arms  going to my local Zara to exchange or return and re-buy online


----------



## chicology

Got these recently:
- The pale yellow jeans
-The white silk top with lace behind. I paired this white top with another newly bought light pink zara pants
- The red jacket with studs on the shoulders.

Tried on the white parka jacket but didn't get it.


----------



## chicology

Mia Bella said:


> Some quickie shots:
> 
> These are definitely TTS. LOVE the green/aqua/cobalt combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeweled/studded flats. They feel a tiny bit big but since there isn't an 8.5, I'll have to stick with the 9s. Very cute!



The blue/green pair is gorgeous!


----------



## chicology

Purse-o-holic said:


> View attachment 1665075
> 
> 
> Went crazy with their colored jeans. So much fun!



Ha...same. I wanted t grab every colour!


----------



## Mia Bella

sharilie said:


> You´re heels look so great! I need this color combo too!
> 
> Here´s a pic off mine (a bit blurry):



Love those! When I first saw this colorway I immediately wanted to buy them but the heel height kept me away and I've always been kind of unsure of Zara's shoe quality but now that I have the blue/green pair, these are next on my list!



quynh_1206 said:


> so pretty! Have to go check out my local Zara ASAP!



You definitely should! 



phiphi said:


> omg these are ah-Mazing!



Thanks! They're really awesome, definitely the style and for sure the color. 



phiphi said:


> zara has been killing me with their blazers. last year it was the "pippa" and nautical themed blazers. this year, it's the tweed structured blazer. more pics in the blog.



SO chic! You are rocking those pastels! Classy, classy, classy, all the way!



chicology said:


> Got these recently:
> - The pale yellow jeans
> -The white silk top with lace behind. I paired this white top with another newly bought light pink zara pants
> - The red jacket with studs on the shoulders.
> 
> Tried on the white parka jacket but didn't get it.



Great haul!! Love the pale yellow jeans and the white silk top. 



chicology said:


> The blue/green pair is gorgeous!



They're so cool! Even my husband likes them and he usually doesn't like (understand) the colorful heels.


----------



## phiphi

puddingprada said:


> Love the pink blazer! Zara is so fab.



thank you!!



icecreamom said:


> Don't you think that the White Fantasy Blazer runs a little small? I just got mine on the mail today and I could barely move my arms  going to my local Zara to exchange or return and re-buy online



boo! i hope you can find your size icecream!!



chicology said:


> Got these recently:
> - The pale yellow jeans
> -The white silk top with lace behind. I paired this white top with another newly bought light pink zara pants
> - The red jacket with studs on the shoulders.
> 
> Tried on the white parka jacket but didn't get it.



that's such a great haul! love each piece!



Mia Bella said:


> SO chic! You are rocking those pastels! Classy, classy, classy, all the way!



thank you!! i ended up with the orange/camel pair btw.. now you're making me rethink going to get the cobalt/aqua.


----------



## cascherping

Absolutely love this outfit - the jacket is killer and I loved how you paired it with the floral blouse and pink jeans - it's fantastic!



phiphi said:


> zara has been killing me with their blazers. last year it was the "pippa" and nautical themed blazers. this year, it's the tweed structured blazer. more pics in the blog.


----------



## Ebonynoir

I finnally got a chance to go to the city today. 

The blazer is lovely but not ideal for my lifestyle.




I ended up buying only this silk shirt.


----------



## Ebonynoir

Ebonynoir said:
			
		

> I finnally got a chance to go to the city today.
> 
> The blazer is lovely but not ideal for my lifestyle.
> 
> I ended up buying only this silk shirt.



Sorry, my pictures are upside down.


----------



## boxermomof2

Ebonynoir said:


> I finnally got a chance to go to the city today.
> 
> The blazer is lovely but not ideal for my lifestyle.
> View attachment 1673952
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up buying only this silk shirt.
> View attachment 1673953




I love this jacket! You look great in it!!!
I bought it myself. It's so pretty IRL. I'm looking for a colorful necklace to put with it (similar to the look book).
I bought the yellow zipper blazer today. I'm really into yellow this season.


----------



## phiphi

cascherping said:


> Absolutely love this outfit - the jacket is killer and I loved how you paired it with the floral blouse and pink jeans - it's fantastic!



thank you so much cascherping!



Ebonynoir said:


> I finnally got a chance to go to the city today.
> 
> The blazer is lovely but not ideal for my lifestyle.
> View attachment 1673952
> 
> 
> I ended up buying only this silk shirt.
> View attachment 1673953



very pretty!


----------



## Ebonynoir

boxermomof2 said:


> I love this jacket! You look great in it!!!
> I bought it myself. It's so pretty IRL. I'm looking for a colorful necklace to put with it (similar to the look book).
> I bought the yellow zipper blazer today. I'm really into yellow this season.



I didnt try the yellow one, I thought its was too bright yeah. I am looking forward to the red one from the April lookbook.
Try ebay, I've found a few nice necklace there.


----------



## jellybebe

Ebonynoir said:


> I finnally got a chance to go to the city today.
> 
> The blazer is lovely but not ideal for my lifestyle.
> View attachment 1673952
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up buying only this silk shirt.
> View attachment 1673953



I love that blouse, so versatile.


----------



## Mia Bella

I got my Floral Print Dress yesterday and it's just awesome. Fit is TTS and very nicely tailored.


----------



## veronabrit

Most recently I purchased two blazers  Absolutely love them both!

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lvO0hsAIWDc/T4DBt4kXXtI/AAAAAAAAKRk/enaB2L3ELm4/s1600/a10

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-qefu_-353SU/T4DB3EurQfI/AAAAAAAAKR8/cgVLJNfsY3Y/s1600/a11

I have been purchasing most of my clothes there lately. Have been very impressed with their collections this past year!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> I got my Floral Print Dress yesterday and it's just awesome. Fit is TTS and very nicely tailored.



You look stunning in it Mia!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Brigitte031

veronabrit said:
			
		

> Most recently I purchased two blazers  Absolutely love them both!
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lvO0hsAIWDc/T4DBt4kXXtI/AAAAAAAAKRk/enaB2L3ELm4/s1600/a10
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-qefu_-353SU/T4DB3EurQfI/AAAAAAAAKR8/cgVLJNfsY3Y/s1600/a11
> 
> I have been purchasing most of my clothes there lately. Have been very impressed with their collections this past year!



You look amazing in that blue blazer!! The tailoring looks amazing and the color works so well with your skin tone. Love it!


----------



## Brigitte031

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> I got my Floral Print Dress yesterday and it's just awesome. Fit is TTS and very nicely tailored.



You make that dress look like a million bucks! Your figure is amazing Mia! The print is just gorgeous on the dress.


----------



## tilolis

veronabrit said:


> Most recently I purchased two blazers  Absolutely love them both!
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lvO0hsAIWDc/T4DBt4kXXtI/AAAAAAAAKRk/enaB2L3ELm4/s1600/a10
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-qefu_-353SU/T4DB3EurQfI/AAAAAAAAKR8/cgVLJNfsY3Y/s1600/a11
> 
> I have been purchasing most of my clothes there lately. Have been very impressed with their collections this past year!


I really like the pink blazer, great purchase.


----------



## Rimi

Yay! Finally picked up this tuxedo-style blazer to be worn with this tangerine HL...wish i could have gotten the version with black lapels, but this blazer is still such a good buy!


----------



## Rimi

Whoops! Here are the pics!


----------



## veronabrit

Brigitte031 said:


> You look amazing in that blue blazer!! The tailoring looks amazing and the color works so well with your skin tone. Love it!


 
thanks brigette


----------



## veronabrit

tilolis said:


> I really like the pink blazer, great purchase.


thank you! they have come out with so many colors this season for that basic blazer which is awesome for those of us who wear jackets/blazers to work a lot


----------



## Sparklybags

veronabrit said:


> Most recently I purchased two blazers  Absolutely love them both!
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lvO0hsAIWDc/T4DBt4kXXtI/AAAAAAAAKRk/enaB2L3ELm4/s1600/a10
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-qefu_-353SU/T4DB3EurQfI/AAAAAAAAKR8/cgVLJNfsY3Y/s1600/a11
> 
> I have been purchasing most of my clothes there lately. Have been very impressed with their collections this past year!




I love both of these!! Is the first one a jersey blazer?


----------



## sharilie

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> I got my Floral Print Dress yesterday and it's just awesome. Fit is TTS and very nicely tailored.



Wow, that dress is awsome! It looks like it was made for you!


----------



## chicology

Ebonynoir said:


> I finnally got a chance to go to the city today.
> 
> The blazer is lovely but not ideal for my lifestyle.
> View attachment 1673952
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up buying only this silk shirt.
> View attachment 1673953



Love this jacket! You actually look good in it.


----------



## chicology

Mia Bella said:


> I got my Floral Print Dress yesterday and it's just awesome. Fit is TTS and very nicely tailored.



You have a model's figure, anything just seem to look nice on you


----------



## boxermomof2

Mia Bella said:


> I got my Floral Print Dress yesterday and it's just awesome. Fit is TTS and very nicely tailored.



Gorgeous! You do have a perfect figure. 
Is this a small or x-small. I was looking at this dress earlier. I'm small everywhere but I'm busty, so I'm not sure if I would take a small or medium. How much stretch is there?


----------



## boxermomof2

veronabrit said:


> Most recently I purchased two blazers  Absolutely love them both!
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lvO0hsAIWDc/T4DBt4kXXtI/AAAAAAAAKRk/enaB2L3ELm4/s1600/a10
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-qefu_-353SU/T4DB3EurQfI/AAAAAAAAKR8/cgVLJNfsY3Y/s1600/a11
> 
> I have been purchasing most of my clothes there lately. Have been very impressed with their collections this past year!




These colors are perfect on you! You are very pretty.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Mia Bella said:


> Some quickie shots:
> 
> These are definitely TTS. LOVE the green/aqua/cobalt combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeweled/studded flats. They feel a tiny bit big but since there isn't an 8.5, I'll have to stick with the 9s. Very cute!



Good lord I got the blue green and orange beige combo not knowing when to wear....first of all Im 7mos preg and heels are no good for me....there goes my crazy prego hormones again!


----------



## spylove22

do they restock the website regularly?


----------



## jfzmwz

when does Zara typically hold sales?


----------



## purse-nality

Mia Bella said:


> I got my Floral Print Dress yesterday and it's just awesome. Fit is TTS and very nicely tailored.



oooh dear.... the print pattern is very AMcq-esque... i'm a sucker for dresses. have so many still UNworn! should not, must resist .... or i could ask dh to take me out more often


----------



## explorer27

spylove22 said:


> do they restock the website regularly?



Sometimes they do depending on the item, sometimes they don't. Quite frustrating! I feel your pain if you're waiting for an item to get replenished online.


----------



## NYCBelle

Finally got my hands on these. They arrived Saturday morning


----------



## bfali

LOVE all of the new eye candy!!


----------



## Wilmaerika

I adore zara!! Can't wait to go shopping in the Copenhagen store tomorrow!!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Went ahead and took the plunge ^~^ 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...033/668516/SAFARI+JACKET+WITH+LEATHER+SLEEVES


----------



## phiphi

loving everyone's haul!! today, wearing a zara blazer with j crew and louboutins. more pics in the blog


----------



## quynh_1206

NYCBelle said:


> Finally got my hands on these. They arrived Saturday morning


 
Oooooh...I didn't know they have this style in this color.


----------



## quynh_1206

phiphi said:


> loving everyone's haul!! today, wearing a zara blazer with j crew and louboutins. more pics in the blog


 
So pretty! You always look like a million bucks!


----------



## quynh_1206

chicology said:


> Got these recently:
> - The pale yellow jeans
> -The white silk top with lace behind. I paired this white top with another newly bought light pink zara pants
> - The red jacket with studs on the shoulders.
> 
> Tried on the white parka jacket but didn't get it.


 
Love all your Zara picks! I also bought the white silk top. I think I'll have to go and pick up the pastel yellow jeans. The fit looks really nice on you.


----------



## phiphi

quynh_1206 said:


> So pretty! You always look like a million bucks!



thank you quynh!


----------



## spetses

Recently had an evening coat emergency - I needed a coat to top a dress... and of course Zara had 3 diff options! 

Separately, any opinions on these sandals? 

http://www.reqoop.com/qoops/869-studded-sandals-at-zara


----------



## NYCBelle

quynh_1206 said:


> Oooooh...I didn't know they have this style in this color.



Yup they just got restocked.


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

i don't have a zara's in my area :[

But i am in love with this jacket I saw on a blogger, but it's only available in storee. any ladies want to help a fellow zara lover out


----------



## janebirkin

spetses said:
			
		

> Recently had an evening coat emergency - I needed a coat to top a dress... and of course Zara had 3 diff options!
> 
> Separately, any opinions on these sandals?
> 
> http://www.reqoop.com/qoops/869-studded-sandals-at-zara



I find them really nice but they look very similar to the Balenciaga's one


----------



## LVjudy

spetses said:
			
		

> Recently had an evening coat emergency - I needed a coat to top a dress... and of course Zara had 3 diff options!
> 
> Separately, any opinions on these sandals?
> 
> http://www.reqoop.com/qoops/869-studded-sandals-at-zara



Love them! Sadly they didn't work for me. 8 is too small, 9 is too big. I really wish they made 8.5 *sigh*


----------



## phiphi

spetses said:


> Recently had an evening coat emergency - I needed a coat to top a dress... and of course Zara had 3 diff options!
> 
> Separately, any opinions on these sandals?
> 
> http://www.reqoop.com/qoops/869-studded-sandals-at-zara





LVjudy said:


> Love them! Sadly they didn't work for me. 8 is too small, 9 is too big. I really wish they made 8.5 *sigh*



i found the studs quite big, but they are really cool. 

had the same sizing problem as you did LV.


----------



## Sparklybags

phiphi said:


> loving everyone's haul!! today, wearing a zara blazer with j crew and louboutins. more pics in the blog



Love this whole look!!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I always have a dilemma with Zara and similar stores (hm) because it's considered "fast fashion" and lots of people end up with the same things... But I almost ALWAYS find something at Zara that's super fashionable without looking cheesy or cheap. Their jackets fit me PERFECTLY, better than many high end ones. And overall I just love Zara!


----------



## Mia Bella

rx4dsoul said:


> You look stunning in it Mia!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks you soul!



Brigitte031 said:


> You make that dress look like a million bucks! Your figure is amazing Mia! The print is just gorgeous on the dress.



Thank you Brigitte! 



sharilie said:


> Wow, that dress is awsome! It looks like it was made for you!



Thank you, thank you! 



chicology said:


> You have a model's figure, anything just seem to look nice on you



You're so sweet, thank you. 



boxermomof2 said:


> Gorgeous! You do have a perfect figure.
> Is this a small or x-small. I was looking at this dress earlier. I'm small everywhere but I'm busty, so I'm not sure if I would take a small or medium. How much stretch is there?



Thank you! It's the small. I'm a 34A and there's actually a little extra room in the chest area (there's extra material sticking out under my armpits that I'll have to get taken in) so you might be good! You might want to grab a Small and a Medium to be safe though and then return the other. 



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Good lord I got the blue green and orange beige combo not knowing when to wear....first of all Im 7mos preg and heels are no good for me....there goes my crazy prego hormones again!



You won't be pregnant forever my dear! You can step right back into your shoes whenever you want. 



purse-nality said:


> oooh dear.... the print pattern is very AMcq-esque... i'm a sucker for dresses. have so many still UNworn! should not, must resist .... or i could ask dh to take me out more often



It looks so much more expensive than it is!! It'll be my go-to dress for weddings, dinners or whatever other type of event. It's to the knees yet very ooh la la! Sorry, I'm being an enabler. :devil:



spetses said:


> Recently had an evening coat emergency - I needed a coat to top a dress... and of course Zara had 3 diff options!
> 
> Separately, any opinions on these sandals?
> 
> http://www.reqoop.com/qoops/869-studded-sandals-at-zara



I like those sandals! How do they fit?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

^ Mia, well your right in fact I have like 2mos to go and these crazy prego hormones has gotten me wild over things I don't need at the moment...Im done shopping for the baby and I just can't stop looking and buying for myself...well Ive had some contractions lately and I guess that would probably hold me back to stop wandering around malls! and lastly it was hard to resist since most of the clothes I see still fits me...


----------



## am2022

OMG!!! We are sandal sisters Mia and sharilie!!!
I got these in 4 colors and love love them!!!

Will post pics once I get the chance!!!


QUOTE=sharilie;21508073]





Mia Bella said:


> Some quickie shots:
> 
> These are definitely TTS. LOVE the green/aqua/cobalt combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You´re heels look so great! I need this color combo too!
> 
> Here´s a pic off mine (a bit blurry):


----------



## Bornsocialite26

I got these in size 40 a while ago, I was surprised my foot grew big w/ this pregnancy!
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-S2012/189510/632885/STUDDED+BALLERINA
and all colors for these....Zara is just so prego friendly! the softest fabric a prego body needs!
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...12/189509/704019/T-SHIRT+WITH+ZIP+AT+THE+BACK


----------



## miu miu1

phiphi said:


> loving everyone's haul!! today, wearing a zara blazer with j crew and louboutins. more pics in the blog



Love your whole outfit!!! And your blog


----------



## phiphi

miu miu1 said:


> Love your whole outfit!!! And your blg



thank you miu miu!! and thank you for visiting my blog!! that means so much to me! xox


----------



## miu miu1

phiphi said:


> thank you miu miu!! and thank you for visiting my blog!! that means so much to me! xox



got you bookmarked


----------



## phiphi

miu miu1 said:


> got you bookmarked



aww yay!! 

today in peplum


----------



## sharilie

amacasa said:
			
		

> OMG!!! We are sandal sisters Mia and sharilie!!!
> I got these in 4 colors and love love them!!!
> 
> Will post pics once I get the chance!!!
> 
> QUOTE=sharilie;21508073]



Which colors did you get?


----------



## am2022

plain black
camel/ orange
cobalt/ aqua
red/ fuschia

Im obsessed with these sandals...
they are a bit on the high side.. but ive been wearing them non stop for a week now - church, work , going around with the kids.. just to practice in them as i so love them...



sharilie said:


> Which colors did you get?


----------



## am2022

love love the peplum top... 

i think we might have the same top but mine has this asymmetrical seams..

here is mine - out and about with my cousins...with cream zara peplum top, black zara pants,  cream ZARA peeptoe shoes that reminded me of sergio rossi pair ?? i think!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






phiphi said:


> aww yay!!
> 
> today in peplum


----------



## am2022

this is an older pic from last year...

love love this colorblock skirt !!!


----------



## TheTrendPalette

i love Zara, its the only store i ever go into that I will always find something amazing and exactly what I want, never failed me yet! I think the majority of my wardrobe is from Zara! And I love how bang on trend they are and how cheap garments are too! 
I bought this bag last year and its still one of my favourites!

xxx


----------



## phiphi

amacasa said:


> love love the peplum top...
> 
> i think we might have the same top but mine has this asymmetrical seams..
> 
> here is mine - out and about with my cousins...with cream zara peplum top, black zara pants,  cream ZARA peeptoe shoes that reminded me of sergio rossi pair ?? i think!!!



love this! and the striped skirt is adorable!



TheTrendPalette said:


> i love Zara, its the only store i ever go into that I will always find something amazing and exactly what I want, never failed me yet! I think the majority of my wardrobe is from Zara! And I love how bang on trend they are and how cheap garments are too!
> I bought this bag last year and its still one of my favourites!
> 
> xxx



what a cute bag!!!


----------



## Samia

phiphi said:


> aww yay!!
> 
> today in peplum



I love your top so much, need to go to Zara now


----------



## jellybebe

Has anyone seen the red jacket yet? I really want it!


----------



## icecreamom

jellybebe said:


> Has anyone seen the red jacket yet? I really want it!



If you are referring to look #20 it won't be available until May, I called and asked


----------



## Ebonynoir

icecreamom said:


> If you are referring to look #20 it won't be available until May, I called and asked



me too, I love it!! and I have been checking online daily to make sure I dont miss it lol..


----------



## Ebonynoir

jellybebe said:


> Has anyone seen the red jacket yet? I really want it!



me too, I love it!! and I have been checking online daily to make sure I dont miss it lol..


----------



## Sjensen

^^ Me too!!They better make plenty of them because it sounds like we all want it!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

This is me trying on the Zara tulip dress (I think that was the name), I loved it but can't afford it right now! The head opening is tiny though. I tried it on with the nude Zara point toe pumps with the side opening.


----------



## Sterntalerli

went shopping today cuz i have a really frustrating time right now...

i bought the following:
1 pair of shoes
static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/1/1/p/2168/101/040/2168101040_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1328032438215

1 blouse
static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/0/1/p/2440/165/636/2440165636_1_1_1.jpg?timestamp=1331901092768
(the pink is way more neon IRL)

1 shirt
static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/0/1/p/0264/809/537/0264809537_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1332782698301

1 pair of pants
static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/0/1/p/1628/025/800/1628025800_1_1_1.jpg?timestamp=1331834692033
(on me they fit more like jeans-means: more fitted in the hip/thigh area!)


----------



## juneping

Kitties Are Cute said:


> This is me trying on the Zara tulip dress (I think that was the name), I loved it but can't afford it right now! The head opening is tiny though. I tried it on with the nude Zara point toe pumps with the side opening.



i can't recall exactly...were you the one bought the IM gwen and posted a mod pic? i remember your legs....
you look so gorgeous in this assembly...


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

juneping said:
			
		

> i can't recall exactly...were you the one bought the IM gwen and posted a mod pic? i remember your legs....
> you look so gorgeous in this assembly...



Yes I think that was me, thank you so much - I actually dislike my legs! But the Zara dress is so cute, the model on the site does not do it justice. But I'm a sucker for a high waisted full skirt!


----------



## boxermomof2

Kitties Are Cute said:


> This is me trying on the Zara tulip dress (I think that was the name), I loved it but can't afford it right now! The head opening is tiny though. I tried it on with the nude Zara point toe pumps with the side opening.



Beautiful!!! 
You have gorgeous legs!


----------



## quynh_1206

Kitties Are Cute said:


> This is me trying on the Zara tulip dress (I think that was the name), I loved it but can't afford it right now! The head opening is tiny though. I tried it on with the nude Zara point toe pumps with the side opening.


 
Too bad you didn't buy this. You look amazing!


----------



## LVjudy

Kitties Are Cute said:
			
		

> This is me trying on the Zara tulip dress (I think that was the name), I loved it but can't afford it right now! The head opening is tiny though. I tried it on with the nude Zara point toe pumps with the side opening.



You look fantastic!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

I ordered the new bleached jeans this morning. I wasn't sure what size so I ordered 4 & 6 before they all sell out!
I have neon yellow CL pumps. I love this entire look!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Great outfit.

How does that peplum top fit?  Is it stretchy?  I usually take a small, but I have 34D bust.  I'm thinking small or medium. 


phiphi said:


> aww yay!!
> 
> today in peplum


----------



## phiphi

Chanel 0407 said:


> Great outfit.
> 
> How does that peplum top fit?  Is it stretchy?  I usually take a small, but I have 34D bust.  I'm thinking small or medium.



thank you chanel! it is stretchy - i'm ususally a small in zara tops and dresses but for this top, went down to an XS because there was too much material in the shoulders. this is a stretchy thicker jersey.. but i'm not .. busty... or tall. :shame:


----------



## Mia Bella

amacasa said:


> OMG!!! We are sandal sisters Mia and sharilie!!!
> I got these in 4 colors and love love them!!!
> 
> Will post pics once I get the chance!!!



Ama, OF COURSE we're shoe sisters! That's our M.O.   Which color combo do you like the best and which ones do you wear the most??



Bornsocialite26 said:


> I got these in size 40 a while ago, I was surprised my foot grew big w/ this pregnancy!
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-S2012/189510/632885/STUDDED+BALLERINA
> and all colors for these....Zara is just so prego friendly! the softest fabric a prego body needs!
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...12/189509/704019/T-SHIRT+WITH+ZIP+AT+THE+BACK



When DH and I start TTC (whenever that will be ) I'll have to keep Zara in mind. I've seen so many great, airy tops on there and those shirts you bought are perfect!!



phiphi said:


> aww yay!!
> 
> today in peplum



So chic! I love the top and paried with those shoes? Fab!



amacasa said:


> love love the peplum top...
> 
> i think we might have the same top but mine has this asymmetrical seams..
> 
> here is mine - out and about with my cousins...with cream zara peplum top, black zara pants,  cream ZARA peeptoe shoes that reminded me of sergio rossi pair ?? i think!!!



Love the asymmetrical hem and those shoes are the perfect compliment! I can't believe they're Zara too! Oh and btw, you are beautiful!



amacasa said:


> this is an older pic from last year...
> 
> love love this colorblock skirt !!!



I love it too! Are those pics in the background at your house or are you out and about somewhere? 



Kitties Are Cute said:


> This is me trying on the Zara tulip dress (I think that was the name), I loved it but can't afford it right now! The head opening is tiny though. I tried it on with the nude Zara point toe pumps with the side opening.



So cute!! Bummer you couldn't snag it because you look great in it!



boxermomof2 said:


> I ordered the new bleached jeans this morning. I wasn't sure what size so I ordered 4 & 6 before they all sell out!
> I have neon yellow CL pumps. I love this entire look!



SUCH a cool look! Man, those fluoro sandals are awesome!!
You're wise to get 2 different sizes. So far I've hit the mark in sizing by getting Smalls for tops/dress/skirts but all the pants and shorts I've gotten were too darn tiny. If you want, share some pics of your outfit when everything arrives! I'd love to see!


----------



## icecreamom

phiphi said:


> boo! i hope you can find your size icecream!!


Ok, I got the larger size on the mail yesterday and she is not the problem, is me. Maybe is because is not fitted... don't know. I'm waiting for my mom to stop by so I can get her input. I feel like I look "boxy"...


----------



## icecreamom

BTW, Any idea on how the leather jackets run? are they TTS?


----------



## sharilie

I went shopping... Gonna post pics as soon bf has time to take pics!


----------



## boxermomof2

Mia Bella said:


> SUCH a cool look! Man, those fluoro sandals are awesome!!
> You're wise to get 2 different sizes. So far I've hit the mark in sizing by getting Smalls for tops/dress/skirts but all the pants and shorts I've gotten were too darn tiny. If you want, share some pics of your outfit when everything arrives! I'd love to see!



I am in love with the fluoro color this season! 
I knew to order a few sizes...but now I wonder if I should have grabbed an 8? I'm typically a 4 or a 27 in pants (J Brand, Rock Republic). I ordered a pair of pink skinnies  in a size 6 from Zara and they are cut really small. It is not a typical US size 6, more like a small size 4.


----------



## phiphi

Mia Bella said:


> So chic! I love the top and paried with those shoes? Fab!



thank you so much mia!



icecreamom said:


> Ok, I got the larger size on the mail yesterday and she is not the problem, is me. Maybe is because is not fitted... don't know. I'm waiting for my mom to stop by so I can get her input. I feel like I look "boxy"...



pics!! it's not fitted though.. 



sharilie said:


> I went shopping... Gonna post pics as soon bf has time to take pics!



oh, that looks like a successful shopping trip!!!


----------



## phiphi

today's blog OOTD with the scarf blouse. it looks kind of loud on the hanger, but is quite versatile!


----------



## H.C.

phiphi said:
			
		

> today's blog OOTD with the scarf blouse. it looks kind of loud on the hanger, but is quite versatile!



Love!!


----------



## ln88

phiphi said:


> today's blog OOTD with the scarf blouse. it looks kind of loud on the hanger, but is quite versatile!


 
You look great! I was in ZARA yesterday and tried on a yellow scarf print dress and blue scarf print blazer. Both were a tiny bit too loud for me, but something like this is perfect! Hoping to see this in a Toronto store soon


----------



## am2022

kitties... love this dress... im also all about tulip dresses/ skirts...
but its been too cold and haven't been able to wear skirts lately... keep the pics coming lady!!!



Kitties Are Cute said:


> This is me trying on the Zara tulip dress (I think that was the name), I loved it but can't afford it right now! The head opening is tiny though. I tried it on with the nude Zara point toe pumps with the side opening.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Ok thanks.  I will have to be on the lookout for a small.   I always have some kind of mission. 



phiphi said:


> thank you chanel! it is stretchy - i'm ususally a small in zara tops and dresses but for this top, went down to an XS because there was too much material in the shoulders. this is a stretchy thicker jersey.. but i'm not .. busty... or tall. :shame:


----------



## boxermomof2

phiphi said:


> today's blog OOTD with the scarf blouse. it looks kind of loud on the hanger, but is quite versatile!



I love your style! Love your blog too!


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog...yellow zara blazer!


----------



## boxermomof2

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...yellow zara blazer!



I LOVE this!
I bought the yellow zipper jacket and it's pretty, but I think I like this one better.


----------



## Sjensen

I cant believe that bubblegum colored blazer that was longer than normal is already off the site! i was contemplating getting it. Did anyone get it and could you post pics or give an opinion if you've seen it in person please???


----------



## phiphi

H.C. said:


> Love!!



thank you!!!



ln88 said:


> You look great! I was in ZARA yesterday and tried on a yellow scarf print dress and blue scarf print blazer. Both were a tiny bit too loud for me, but something like this is perfect! Hoping to see this in a Toronto store soon



thank you!! i saw this at yorkdale about 3 weeks ago, so it should be in toronto!



Chanel 0407 said:


> Ok thanks.  I will have to be on the lookout for a small.   I always have some kind of mission.



lol... we are always on a mission, aren't we! 



boxermomof2 said:


> I love your style! Love your blog too!



thank you and thanks for visiting my blog!



weibaobai said:


> per my blog...yellow zara blazer!



love yellow on you! this is a great blazer!


----------



## ahpeste

weibaobai said:
			
		

> per my blog...yellow zara blazer!



You look very nice. I wish I could see that blazer online


----------



## boxermomof2

Sjensen said:


> I cant believe that bubblegum colored blazer that was longer than normal is already off the site! i was contemplating getting it. Did anyone get it and could you post pics or give an opinion if you've seen it in person please???



I have one on the way. It should be here Tuesday next week. I'll post pics when it gets here.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Phiphi...I don't usually shop at Zara but lately i've been finding a couple of really cute pieces! 


phiphi said:


> love yellow on you! this is a great blazer!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks boxermomof2...i saw that yellow one as well and was debating between the two.  The yellow one is really lovely as well!



boxermomof2 said:


> I LOVE this!
> I bought the yellow zipper jacket and it's pretty, but I think I like this one better.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks ahpeste~  You should try to get to a store and see if they have it!  It's a really great blazer!



ahpeste said:


> You look very nice. I wish I could see that blazer online


----------



## Ebonynoir

Does anybody knows if zara clothes arrive in the stores before online? 
I have a rule of trying clothes on before purchase, but I can't always finds it in the store yeah. And not living in the city doesn't help.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Has anyone seen this in any stores?




purse collector said:


> It looks like this: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...033/668516/SAFARI+JACKET+WITH+LEATHER+SLEEVES
> 
> Pure awesomeness .


----------



## justpeachy4397

weibaobai said:
			
		

> per my blog...yellow zara blazer!



Simply fabulous


----------



## Vixy

Chanel 0407 said:


> Has anyone seen this in any stores?


I saw this at the 666 Fifth Ave Store in NYC today.


----------



## icecreamom

Went out for dinner tonight. Zara blazer


----------



## authenticplease

icecreamom said:


> Went out for dinner tonight. Zara blazer


 
Gorgeous.....and so incredibly classy!  Love the lace, pearls and plisse skirt


----------



## sharilie

new dress


----------



## boxermomof2

icecreamom said:


> Went out for dinner tonight. Zara blazer




I love this entire look! 



sharilie said:


> new dress



You look great! 
I have a size medium out of for delivery today. I hope it fits, I really like this dress.


----------



## Minda

Zara ribbed t shirt. So comfy.


----------



## Ebonynoir

Zara is killing me with all the lovely blazers. My friend asked me this morning if I am getting zara new jacked and i instantly thought she meant the red jacket (April lookbook). I quickly went online and saw this


----------



## spylove22

I just bought this online, I ordered it yesterday and I got it today!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-us-S2012/189502/783026/FANTASY+FABRIC+BLAZER

Do you ladies like it?  It is off white, not sure if the color suits my skin.


----------



## Fee4zy

Ebonynoir said:


> Zara is killing me with all the lovely blazers. My friend asked me this morning if I am getting zara new jacked and i instantly thought she meant the red jacket (April lookbook). I quickly went online and saw this



Where did you see this?  I looked online and can't find it anywhere!  Link please!


----------



## Ebonynoir

Fee4zy said:


> Where did you see this?  I looked online and can't find it anywhere!  Link please!



its on both the UK and the Norwegian site.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-S2012/199002/779509

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/no/en/zara-S2012/199002/779509


----------



## justpeachy4397

Ebonynoir said:


> Zara is killing me with all the lovely blazers. My friend asked me this morning if I am getting zara new jacked and i instantly thought she meant the red jacket (April lookbook). I quickly went online and saw this



oooh gorgeous... must pop into zara tomorrow!


----------



## Dukeprincess

spylove22 said:


> I just bought this online, I ordered it yesterday and I got it today!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-us-S2012/189502/783026/FANTASY+FABRIC+BLAZER
> 
> Do you ladies like it?  It is off white, not sure if the color suits my skin.



I love it.  I have this same blazer in the off-white/mint green colorway and I adore it.  I am sure it looks amazing on you.


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

Hi ladies. I know I asked this before, and a lovely TPFer responded to my SOS. However, she is having no luck finding this particular jacket on this wonderful blogger. Anyone else able to check their local zara for me in a size SMALL i think  THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!

http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2012/04/olive-prints-canvas-jacket-leopard-love/


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Ebonynoir said:


> Zara is killing me with all the lovely blazers. My friend asked me this morning if I am getting zara new jacked and i instantly thought she meant the red jacket (April lookbook). I quickly went online and saw this



This blazer is gorgeous! Now I am heading to the Zara website to check it out!


----------



## Mia Bella

icecreamom said:


> Went out for dinner tonight. Zara blazer



LOVE that yellow blazer. Too bad Zara's sleeves are to dang short on me.  Your skirt is also very very cute!



sharilie said:


> new dress



You look awesome!! Isn't this the best dress?? And for such a killer price too. 



Minda said:


> Zara ribbed t shirt. So comfy.



So cute and yes, you look oh so very comfy!!


----------



## chicology

Kitties Are Cute said:


> This is me trying on the Zara tulip dress (I think that was the name), I loved it but can't afford it right now! The head opening is tiny though. I tried it on with the nude Zara point toe pumps with the side opening.


You look gorgeous!


----------



## LVDragon07

spylove22 said:


> I just bought this online, I ordered it yesterday and I got it today!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-us-S2012/189502/783026/FANTASY+FABRIC+BLAZER
> 
> Do you ladies like it?  It is off white, not sure if the color suits my skin.



I love it just bought it today. I think it's like a cream or like you said off white. I'm sure it looks lovely and amazing on you!


----------



## spylove22

LVDragon07 said:


> I love it just bought it today. I think it's like a cream or like you said off white. I'm sure it looks lovely and amazing on you!


 
Thank you!


----------



## spylove22

Dukeprincess said:


> I love it. I have this same blazer in the off-white/mint green colorway and I adore it. I am sure it looks amazing on you.


 

Thank you! Oooh I've seen that mint colored one, it so pretty!


----------



## aswan

hi ladies, has anyone ever ordered something from a Zara website in a different country then your own (ex. you live in US and order from Canada or Great Britain, etc)?

Do they allow that? Are they able to calculate shipping, taxes, conversion rate? Do you pay duties? 

There's an item I want but its not available in my home countries website


----------



## boxermomof2

aswan,  Zara does not ship outside the country you shop in.


----------



## aswan

thanks boxermom, guess i'll just have to wait and see if we get it.


----------



## Rafaela G.

I love Zara!
Actually, it's one of my favorite stores out there!
Here's my last two recents purchases:


----------



## Sheerblonde

Two new pieces from Zara: A bouclé jacket and a  bouclé skirt:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Jacket: Zarah; shirt and skirt: H&M conscious collection




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Skirt from Zara. I love that mint green colour!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ahpeste

Sheerblonde said:
			
		

> Two new pieces from Zara: A bouclé jacket and a  bouclé skirt:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/pict7527.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/pict7520.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Jacket: Zarah; shirt and skirt: H&M conscious collection
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/831/pict7537.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Skirt from Zara. I love that mint green colour!
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/pict7531.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Love it! How is the quality for the blazer? Is it thick? Is that the soft pink color?


----------



## Sheerblonde

ahpeste said:


> Love it! How is the quality for the blazer? Is it thick? Is that the soft pink color?


Thank you. I'm very satisfied with the quality of the blazer. It's the cream white colour.


----------



## icecreamom

I'm so happy! I just checked the Website and they restocked the Studded Clutch!!!


----------



## fumi

Very cute purchases, ladies!


----------



## Mia Bella

My outfit for today:

Ever lambskin jacket
*Dress with cut out design - Zara**
Sandal with buckles - Zara*http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-us-S2012/190055/780530/SANDAL+WITH+BUCKLES
Balenciaga A4 Papier Tote in Milky Way






Up close of the sandals. I've been looking forever for edgier sandals that I can pair with my edgier outfits but can also play nice (and provide contrast) with my more feminine pieces as well!


----------



## kat99

Mia Bella said:


> My outfit for today:
> 
> Ever lambskin jacket
> *Dress with cut out design - Zara**
> Sandal with buckles - Zara*http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-us-S2012/190055/780530/SANDAL+WITH+BUCKLES
> Balenciaga A4 Papier Tote in Milky Way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close of the sandals. I've been looking forever for edgier sandals that I can pair with my edgier outfits but can also play nice (and provide contrast) with my more feminine pieces as well!



You look amazing! Can I ask what size you took in the dress?


----------



## Mia Bella

kat99 said:


> You look amazing! Can I ask what size you took in the dress?



Thank you kat! I have the Small. It's a loose, airy dress so keep that in mind. I'm super tall so it's a little shorter on me but that doesn't bother me at all!


----------



## kat99

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you kat! I have the Small. It's a loose, airy dress so keep that in mind. I'm super tall so it's a little shorter on me but that doesn't bother me at all!



Thank you! And I am so jealous of your height


----------



## shalee11

Hi all. I saw the yellow jacket in Zara n fall in love wif it. But I'm not sure how to determine what size should I get. Any tips on how to pick the right size? For example: is the armpit area should feel loose? Or just nice.  

Thanks weibaobai. Love ur blog n the yellow jacket u hv on.  That is why I went to Zara to take a look. The design u hv is no longer sold in my country but there is he zipper one which is also cute.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I just searched all over for this dress at Zara which is sold out in my size on the website. It is a 20's style flappers dress. I love going to 20's themed events so I have been looking for the perfect dress and this is it!


----------



## AEGIS

Sheerblonde said:


> Two new pieces from Zara: A bouclé jacket and a  bouclé skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Jacket: Zarah; shirt and skirt: H&M conscious collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Skirt from Zara. I love that mint green colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





loooooooooove that skirt!


----------



## phiphi

Rafaela G. said:


> I love Zara!
> Actually, it's one of my favorite stores out there!
> Here's my last two recents purchases:



love this! the shorts are so adorable!



Sheerblonde said:


> Two new pieces from Zara: A bouclé jacket and a  bouclé skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Jacket: Zarah; shirt and skirt: H&M conscious collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Skirt from Zara. I love that mint green colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



i have been drooling over that green peplum skirt. congratulations! it is gorgeous on you!



Mia Bella said:


> My outfit for today:
> 
> Ever lambskin jacket
> *Dress with cut out design - Zara**
> Sandal with buckles - Zara*http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-us-S2012/190055/780530/SANDAL+WITH+BUCKLES
> Balenciaga A4 Papier Tote in Milky Way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close of the sandals. I've been looking forever for edgier sandals that I can pair with my edgier outfits but can also play nice (and provide contrast) with my more feminine pieces as well!



so fierce!! very edgy chic!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I just searched all over for this dress at Zara which is sold out in my size on the website. It is a 20's style flappers dress. I love going to 20's themed events so I have been looking for the perfect dress and this is it!



love it! you will rock that dress!!


----------



## phiphi

AEGIS said:


> loooooooooove that skirt!



finally folded after some enabling by ms aegis!!  more pics in the blog


----------



## Greentea

phiphi said:


> finally folded after some enabling by ms aegis!!  More pics in the blog



hotness!


----------



## juneping

Ebonynoir said:


> Zara is killing me with all the lovely blazers. My friend asked me this morning if I am getting zara new jacked and i instantly thought she meant the red jacket (April lookbook). I quickly went online and saw this



this jacket is so gorgeous....me want it...


----------



## juneping

phiphi said:


> finally folded after some enabling by ms aegis!!  more pics in the blog



love the outfit, esp the heels...i got them in black...


----------



## Chanel 0407

I just bought this same one in a medium yesterday.  I had a small too, but it was a little tight in the arms.  The Michigan Ave store in Chicago had it.  If you need the style # it is 2494743 so you can call your nearest Zara. 



xoEMILYANNE said:


> Hi ladies. I know I asked this before, and a lovely TPFer responded to my SOS. However, she is having no luck finding this particular jacket on this wonderful blogger. Anyone else able to check their local zara for me in a size SMALL i think  THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!
> 
> http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2012/04/olive-prints-canvas-jacket-leopard-love/


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

Chanel 0407 said:


> I just bought this same one in a medium yesterday.  I had a small too, but it was a little tight in the arms.  The Michigan Ave store in Chicago had it.  If you need the style # it is 2494743 so you can call your nearest Zara.



AHHH! thank you! I called & they said they don't do send sales :[

If you don't mind me asking, I haven't been able to try it on. The nearest zara is 4 hours away. I mean I desperately want the jacket, but not that bad. haha I assumed I would be a small, but I'm not quite sure. Do you mind PMing me your like dimensions? I don't know if I used the right word. Lol


----------



## rhogiela

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-S2012/199002/779536/CREWNECK+COAT

Has anyone seen the new pink crewneck coat?  Any opinions?  Thanks!


----------



## janebirkin

rhogiela said:
			
		

> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/199002/779536/CREWNECK%2BCOAT
> 
> Has anyone seen the new pink crewneck coat?  Any opinions?  Thanks!



It looks really pretty and classy  Would definitely go for it because you can style it casualy but also very chic with a nice dress .


----------



## Karolina36

rhogiela said:


> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-S2012/199002/779536/CREWNECK+COAT
> 
> Has anyone seen the new pink crewneck coat? Any opinions? Thanks!


 
I saw it in the store today; didn't try it on.  The color is beautiful!  Even prettier irl.


----------



## Chanel 0407

If you have normal sized arms the small will work.  I have large biceps.  Are you asking me to PM you my arm dimensions.  LOL  I can do that.  I believe they are 11"  




xoEMILYANNE said:


> AHHH! thank you! I called & they said they don't do send sales :[
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, I haven't been able to try it on. The nearest zara is 4 hours away. I mean I desperately want the jacket, but not that bad. haha I assumed I would be a small, but I'm not quite sure. Do you mind PMing me your like dimensions? I don't know if I used the right word. Lol


----------



## rhogiela

Karolina36 said:


> I saw it in the store today; didn't try it on.  The color is beautiful!  Even prettier irl.



Ok!  Excited to hear that and ordering now!  Thanks so much, karolina36.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

phiphi said:


> love it! you will rock that dress!!



Thanks Phiphi!  I hope to post some pics when I do eventually wear it!


----------



## rhogiela

janebirkin said:


> It looks really pretty and classy  Would definitely go for it because you can style it casualy but also very chic with a nice dress .



Thanks!  Great idea to dress it up or down.


----------



## juneping

this jacket is up on the US site...


----------



## phiphi

Greentea said:


> hotness!



thank you sweet greentea!



juneping said:


> love the outfit, esp the heels...i got them in black...



hehehe thank you juneping!  i love it! 



rhogiela said:


> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-S2012/199002/779536/CREWNECK+COAT
> 
> Has anyone seen the new pink crewneck coat?  Any opinions?  Thanks!



haven't seen it IRL, but with the fabrics zara has out for tweed coats, i'd say go for it. the colour is delicious too!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Thanks Phiphi!  I hope to post some pics when I do eventually wear it!



woot! can't wait!


----------



## icecreamom

authenticplease said:


> Gorgeous.....and so incredibly classy!  Love the lace, pearls and plisse skirt


Thank you hun! 



boxermomof2 said:


> I love this entire look!






Mia Bella said:


> LOVE that yellow blazer. Too bad Zara's sleeves are to dang short on me.  Your skirt is also very very cute!


I have the same problems with the sleeves, but Zara blazers seem to work that's why I only shop for them there. Give them a try! I also roll them over a LOT and wear them 3/4.



Rafaela G. said:


> I love Zara!
> Actually, it's one of my favorite stores out there!
> Here's my last two recents purchases:


 the sandals!


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

Chanel 0407 said:


> If you have normal sized arms the small will work.  I have large biceps.  Are you asking me to PM you my arm dimensions.  LOL  I can do that.  I believe they are 11"



Hahaha well I guess I wanted to know your overall dimension. Like I'm 5"2, 32 bust, & size 26. Do you think I'd fit a small?


----------



## poptarts

phiphi said:


> finally folded after some enabling by ms aegis!!  more pics in the blog




Another wonderful look! We are shoe twins  Info on the nail polish please? Is it Chanel Jade? It's super cute!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Minda said:


> Zara ribbed t shirt. So comfy.



oh you bet they are! I got those in all colors! the fabric is just divine and soft and airy!


----------



## purse-nality

love all the pics ladies!!! another 1 here in line for the red zebra-print lined blazer! *sigh* the new lambskin cream jacket got sold-out fast....

this dress


----------



## rx4dsoul

phiphi said:
			
		

> finally folded after some enabling by ms aegis!!  more pics in the blog



What took you so long to get them? They look perfect on you !  love how you paired it with the "mannish" dress/look !

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## phiphi

poptarts said:


> Another wonderful look! We are shoe twins  Info on the nail polish please? Is it Chanel Jade? It's super cute!



thank you poptarts!!!  it is dior waterlily - which just came out this season. they also made it scented, like rosewater.. which is funky when you put it on.. i was looking around wondering where the perfume came from. LOL.



purse-nality said:


> love all the pics ladies!!! another 1 here in line for the red zebra-print lined blazer! *sigh* the new lambskin cream jacket got sold-out fast....
> 
> this dress



omg. this dress is stunning!! want.want.want. it likely won't be at the little store in my city either. sulks. hope someone here gets it so i can live vicariously through you! 



rx4dsoul said:


> What took you so long to get them? They look perfect on you !  love how you paired it with the "mannish" dress/look !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thank you rx!! i just have so much suiting for work, it is a fun way to spice it up!


----------



## boxermomof2

I hope this isn't a dumb question...what is TRF?


----------



## cascherping

Wore one of my favorite Zara tops over the weekend in one of my favorite colors.


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok overall measurements are:

5'6"
34 - bust
27 - waist
35- hips

I took the medium.

I think you could fit into small no prob.



xoEMILYANNE said:


> Hahaha well I guess I wanted to know your overall dimension. Like I'm 5"2, 32 bust, & size 26. Do you think I'd fit a small?


----------



## Chanel 0407

TRF is a lower priced line that Zara carries.  A few weeks ago we all bought that red tweed jacket with studs that sold out right away, that was TRF.  If you go to Zara.com you will see all the TRF stuff.  I love the colored jeans from there.



boxermomof2 said:


> I hope this isn't a dumb question...what is TRF?


----------



## boxermomof2

Chanel 0407 said:


> TRF is a lower priced line that Zara carries.  A few weeks ago we all bought that red tweed jacket with studs that sold out right away, that was TRF.  If you go to Zara.com you will see all the TRF stuff.  I love the colored jeans from there.



Thanks! I wasn't sure if they were junior sizing. 
How do  the colored jeans fit?


----------



## Chanel 0407

The TRF line fits a little smaller IMO.  I took a 38 in them which I think is a 6.  I usually take a 27 in jeans or size 4 in regular pants. 



boxermomof2 said:


> Thanks! I wasn't sure if they were junior sizing.
> How do the colored jeans fit?


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog....floral trousers


----------



## boxermomof2

juneping said:


> static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/0/1/p/2530/633/064/2530633064_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1334335015318
> 
> this jacket is up on the US site...




I bought this and it arrived today(express shipping).
 It's gorgeous IRL! I wasn't expecting the metallic threads throughout. It's a very dark navy/white with silver threads. 
I ordered a small and a medium and the only difference in fit is in the arms which I thought was strange. I have biceps from lifting weights, so the medium fits me great. 
So far, I've been a size medium in jackets. The one button black blazer size 6 (38) fit me great as well!
The medium fitted floral dress fit my chest, but was baggy in all the wrong places so I shipped it back.


----------



## juneping

boxermomof2 said:


> I bought this and it arrived today(express shipping).
> It's gorgeous IRL! I wasn't expecting the metallic threads throughout. It's a very dark navy/white with silver threads.
> I ordered a small and a medium and the only difference in fit is in the arms which I thought was strange. I have biceps from lifting weights, so the medium fits me great.
> So far, I've been a size medium in jackets. The one button black blazer size 6 (38) fit me great as well!
> The medium fitted floral dress fit my chest, but was baggy in all the wrong places so I shipped it back.



can you pls post some mod pix? 
and did you mean the jacket in IRL is darker than the stock photo?? i would buy it in a heart beat if it was black...gray sometimes wash me out...


----------



## boxermomof2

juneping said:


> can you pls post some mod pix?
> and did you mean the jacket in IRL is darker than the stock photo?? i would buy it in a heart beat if it was black...gray sometimes wash me out...



I boxed it up to ship back. It's pretty, but not my style. I really like the one button blazers better. This was too boxy for my taste..
 When boxing it up I noticed it's not navy, it's black.


----------



## mishybelle

Anyone know how their shoes run? I was just in the store this weekend, but didn't start obsessing over their shoes until I found these online: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189510/630919/HIGH%2BHEEL%2BSANDAL%2BWITH%2BBUCKLES

I typically wear a 36-36.5 in designer shoes. Would a 6.5 fit? Or should I go down to a 6?


----------



## chicology

purse-nality said:


> love all the pics ladies!!! another 1 here in line for the red zebra-print lined blazer! *sigh* the new lambskin cream jacket got sold-out fast....
> 
> this dress


Yes...this dress is gorgeous..my attention was caught by this one too
Did you get this?


----------



## Minda

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....floral trousers



You wear it so well! Love your style.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

boxermomof2 said:


> I bought this and it arrived today(express shipping).
> It's gorgeous IRL! I wasn't expecting the metallic threads throughout. It's a very dark navy/white with silver threads.
> I ordered a small and a medium and the only difference in fit is in the arms which I thought was strange. I have biceps from lifting weights, so the medium fits me great.
> So far, I've been a size medium in jackets. The one button black blazer size 6 (38) fit me great as well!
> The medium fitted floral dress fit my chest, but was baggy in all the wrong places so I shipped it back.



I'm glad to hear the jacket looks great IRL! I bought this jacket yesterday, but obviously it hasn't arrived yet. I ordered the xs which I hope I won't regret. I probably should have just ordered both xs and s because I am often between sizes. It sounds like this jacket fits TTS according to you.

Also I was wondering if there is any closure on the jacket. It looks like there are no buttons, zippers or hooks so it is just open?


----------



## weibaobai

HI Minda~  Thanks so much!



Minda said:


> You wear it so well! Love your style.


----------



## prettydagger

mishybelle said:
			
		

> Anyone know how their shoes run?
> I typically wear a 36-36.5 in designer shoes. Would a 6.5 fit? Or should I go down to a 6?



I would say go for a 36 at Zara. I'm a 36 or pretty much a solid 6 anywhere (sometimes I can squeeze into a 5 1/2 but not in designer). Both Zara stores I've worked in rarely got size 36, so when I saw a great pair of heels in a 36 I snapped them up. Unfortunately, I have heel slippage without *double* heel grips. I have muscular calves, so in boots I CAN wear a 37, but the foot is crazy roomy without socks. What I'm trying to say through my babbling is, I feel for the most part ZARA shoes run big. HTH!


----------



## prettydagger

Please excuse the double post (and super awkward mirror shot! I was trying to see how it would look belted lol)...finally gave in and bought the dip-dyes dress. There's a less expensive, similar version for $30 less that I could have dyed myself, but this feels so incredible on. It also has an All Saints vibe to it, like a disheveled princess washed ashore


----------



## poptarts

phiphi said:


> thank you poptarts!!!  it is dior waterlily - which just came out this season. they also made it scented, like rosewater.. which is funky when you put it on.. i was looking around wondering where the perfume came from. LOL.



LOL I would've done the same thing. Thanks so much phiphi  I am off to buy more beauty goods thanks to your fab photos.


----------



## chloe_chanel

What do you ladies think of this skirt?

OT, but I'm REALLY glad I bought the cargo jacket w/leather sleeves while I did online. It's sold out now.


----------



## Mia Bella

chloe_chanel said:


> What do you ladies think of this skirt?
> 
> OT, but I'm REALLY glad I bought the cargo jacket w/leather sleeves while I did online. It's sold out now.



I love it! I'm a little biased here because I own this skirt in the black and coral. 
I really like how Zara styled it on their site with the skull shirt which is why I also own that shirt too! I've worn both skirts with fitted tops and also with looser tees for a more casual look and I have no complaints. The netting is sexy sexy.

Here are some shots of mine from earlier in this thread when I first bought them. I don't even wear them in this (dressier) way because they look so good when worn casually with a tee and flat sandals.

It fits TTS. I bought the S and my waist/hips measurements are 25/35.


----------



## mishybelle

prettydagger said:
			
		

> I would say go for a 36 at Zara. I'm a 36 or pretty much a solid 6 anywhere (sometimes I can squeeze into a 5 1/2 but not in designer). Both Zara stores I've worked in rarely got size 36, so when I saw a great pair of heels in a 36 I snapped them up. Unfortunately, I have heel slippage without *double* heel grips. I have muscular calves, so in boots I CAN wear a 37, but the foot is crazy roomy without socks. What I'm trying to say through my babbling is, I feel for the most part ZARA shoes run big. HTH!



Thank you! They are sold out online so I'll try to track down a 6 in store.


----------



## boxermomof2

hellokatiegirl said:


> I'm glad to hear the jacket looks great IRL! I bought this jacket yesterday, but obviously it hasn't arrived yet. I ordered the xs which I hope I won't regret. I probably should have just ordered both xs and s because I am often between sizes. It sounds like this jacket fits TTS according to you.
> 
> Also I was wondering if there is any closure on the jacket. It looks like there are no buttons, zippers or hooks so it is just open?



There is no closure on this jacket. I would say the jacket fits true to size. It's very lightweight, almost sweater like without the stretch.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Wow that looks super cute! And you haven't had problems with linting/peeling?



Mia Bella said:


> I love it! I'm a little biased here because I own this skirt in the black and coral.
> I really like how Zara styled it on their site with the skull shirt which is why I also own that shirt too! I've worn both skirts with fitted tops and also with looser tees for a more casual look and I have no complaints. The netting is sexy sexy.
> 
> Here are some shots of mine from earlier in this thread when I first bought them. I don't even wear them in this (dressier) way because they look so good when worn casually with a tee and flat sandals.
> 
> It fits TTS. I bought the S and my waist/hips measurements are 25/35.


----------



## phiphi

poptarts said:


> LOL I would've done the same thing. Thanks so much phiphi  I am off to buy more beauty goods thanks to your fab photos.



LOL. happy to enable!!!  



Mia Bella said:


> I love it! I'm a little biased here because I own this skirt in the black and coral.
> I really like how Zara styled it on their site with the skull shirt which is why I also own that shirt too! I've worn both skirts with fitted tops and also with looser tees for a more casual look and I have no complaints. The netting is sexy sexy.
> 
> Here are some shots of mine from earlier in this thread when I first bought them. I don't even wear them in this (dressier) way because they look so good when worn casually with a tee and flat sandals.
> 
> It fits TTS. I bought the S and my waist/hips measurements are 25/35.



so pretty!! 



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....floral trousers



love these!



prettydagger said:


> Please excuse the double post (and super awkward mirror shot! I was trying to see how it would look belted lol)...finally gave in and bought the dip-dyes dress. There's a less expensive, similar version for $30 less that I could have dyed myself, but this feels so incredible on. It also has an All Saints vibe to it, like a disheveled princess washed ashore



i love the dip dye dress.. has a great bohemian vibe!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Really pissed at Zara right now. Only had my jacket a week and my second time wear it and there's a whole on the backside of the seam where the cargo and leather have separated. Should I just return? I don't want to invest money into fixing it if the quality is just going to continually suck.


----------



## Wilmaerika

chloe_chanel said:
			
		

> Really pissed at Zara right now. Only had my jacket a week and my second time wear it and there's a whole on the backside of the seam where the cargo and leather have separated. Should I just return? I don't want to invest money into fixing it if the quality is just going to continually suck.



I'd try to return. I'm sorry for you


----------



## chloe_chanel

Wilmaerika said:
			
		

> I'd try to return. I'm sorry for you



Thanks. This was the perfect spring jacket for me and there are no stores in this state I'm in  I think I can mail it back. I am going to call their CS tonight. After this, I dunno if I'm buying any more Zara clothes.


----------



## xkilljoy

I just picked up the safari jacket with leather sleeves (it's a different version from the one on the website, it's shorter and has zippers instead of buttons).

Totally in love with it! Took me 2 weeks to track down this jacket but so happy that I actually found it.
Lucky for me, the Yorkville store had just restocked this jacket. I was so determined to get it, I walked from Eatons Centre all the way to Yorkville (for those who are from Toronto, you know that isn't exactly close) just for that jacket.
A good way to end a day after final exams


----------



## LVjudy

xkilljoy said:
			
		

> I just picked up the safari jacket with leather sleeves (it's a different version from the one on the website, it's shorter and has zippers instead of buttons).
> 
> Totally in love with it! Took me 2 weeks to track down this jacket but so happy that I actually found it.
> Lucky for me, the Yorkville store had just restocked this jacket. I was so determined to get it, I walked from Eatons Centre all the way to Yorkville (for those who are from Toronto, you know that isn't exactly close) just for that jacket.
> A good way to end a day after final exams



I wonder why there are two versions out at the same time. How much is the store version?


----------



## xkilljoy

LVjudy said:


> I wonder why there are two versions out at the same time. How much is the store version?



I'm wondering the same thing too, but looks like the one on the website is sold out in physical stores and they may be trying to sell this newer version.
The older one sold for $139, the one I bought is $159.

Here's a photo I took with my phone of what the jacket looks like now.  You can see, there are some changes to the way it looks.
I actually wanted the other version more because it looked a lot more like the one by Tiger of Sweden 
http://shop.tigerofsweden.com/se/item/S43644001/?partner=5322&t_type=src&t_type=cat
But this is still a good alternative


----------



## LVjudy

xkilljoy said:
			
		

> I'm wondering the same thing too, but looks like the one on the website is sold out in physical stores and they may be trying to sell this newer version.
> The older one sold for $139, the one I bought is $159.
> 
> Here's a photo I took with my phone of what the jacket looks like now.  You can see, there are some changes to the way it looks.
> I actually wanted the other version more because it looked a lot more like the one by Tiger of Sweden
> http://shop.tigerofsweden.com/se/item/S43644001/?partner=5322&t_type=src&t_type=cat
> But this is still a good alternative



Well I hv the online version looking for the other one, LOL!


----------



## xkilljoy

LVjudy said:


> Well I hv the online version looking for the other one, LOL!


I'm sure the Zaras in your area should start having this jacket in stock too soon.
I actually think this jacket was just released, so far have only seen it on one blog
http://followthepinkfox.blogspot.ca/

You don't like your version?


----------



## LVjudy

xkilljoy said:
			
		

> I'm sure the Zaras in your area should start having this jacket in stock too soon.
> I actually think this jacket was just released, so far have only seen it on one blog
> http://followthepinkfox.blogspot.ca/
> 
> You don't like your version?



I prefer the length of the jacket sold in store. When I get a moment I'll post a modeling pic of my jacket


----------



## xkilljoy

LVjudy said:


> I prefer the length of the jacket sold in store. When I get a moment I'll post a modeling pic of my jacket


That'd be perfect! lol so that way I can fall in love with a jacket that I would never be able to get


----------



## Chanel 0407

I always order 36.5 and am fine.  I take 36.5 or 37 mostly.



mishybelle said:


> Anyone know how their shoes run? I was just in the store this weekend, but didn't start obsessing over their shoes until I found these online: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2/189510/630919/HIGH+HEEL+SANDAL+WITH+BUCKLES
> 
> I typically wear a 36-36.5 in designer shoes. Would a 6.5 fit? Or should I go down to a 6?


----------



## Chanel 0407

Wendy has the in store only one.

http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2012/04/olive-prints-canvas-jacket-leopard-love/

I picked it up this weekend.  I am wearing it today and love it.




xkilljoy said:


> I'm sure the Zaras in your area should start having this jacket in stock too soon.
> I actually think this jacket was just released, so far have only seen it on one blog
> http://followthepinkfox.blogspot.ca/
> 
> You don't like your version?


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Phiphi!


phiphi said:


> LOL. happy to enable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> love these!
> 
> 
> 
> i love the dip dye dress.. has a great bohemian vibe!


----------



## kelbell35

I have a Zara right by where I work and have tried on this jacket several times on my lunch breaks over the past week.  I love it, but I don't need it, so I'm trying to talk myself out of buying it lol


----------



## hellokatiegirl

boxermomof2 said:


> There is no closure on this jacket. I would say the jacket fits true to size. It's very lightweight, almost sweater like without the stretch.



Thanks boxermomof2! This is good to know. 

Since I am in between sizes, I bought the small last night too (I love that Zara has free shipping!) just to be on the safe side. I have a feeling that this jacket might sell out soon, so I didn't want to miss out.


----------



## Mia Bella

chloe_chanel said:


> Wow that looks super cute! And you haven't had problems with linting/peeling?



Thanks! And nope, no linting or pilling on either skirt.  



phiphi said:


> LOL. happy to enable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> love these!
> 
> 
> 
> i love the dip dye dress.. has a great bohemian vibe!



Thank you!



chloe_chanel said:


> Really pissed at Zara right now. Only had my jacket a week and my second time wear it and there's a whole on the backside of the seam where the cargo and leather have separated. Should I just return? I don't want to invest money into fixing it if the quality is just going to continually suck.



Oh no (( Maybe you just got a defective coat? Hopefully you can return it and get another one. Which jacket did you get, the one that was in stores or the newer one that's shorter? 



xkilljoy said:


> I'm wondering the same thing too, but looks like the one on the website is sold out in physical stores and they may be trying to sell this newer version.
> The older one sold for $139, the one I bought is $159.
> 
> Here's a photo I took with my phone of what the jacket looks like now.  You can see, there are some changes to the way it looks.
> I actually wanted the other version more because it looked a lot more like the one by Tiger of Sweden
> http://shop.tigerofsweden.com/se/item/S43644001/?partner=5322&t_type=src&t_type=cat
> But this is still a good alternative



I like this newer version better.  



kelbell35 said:


> I have a Zara right by where I work and have tried on this jacket several times on my lunch breaks over the past week.  I love it, but I don't need it, so I'm trying to talk myself out of buying it lol



I hate to do this to you but you look fab in it!! I'm sorry.


----------



## chloe_chanel

The older one  It's completely sold out now. I love it so much that I'm tempted to just get it fixed but I shouldn't have to pay to fix this inside of a week!



			
				Mia Bella said:
			
		

> Thanks! And nope, no linting or pilling on either skirt.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Oh no (( Maybe you just got a defective coat? Hopefully you can return it and get another one. Which jacket did you get, the one that was in stores or the newer one that's shorter?
> 
> I like this newer version better.
> 
> I hate to do this to you but you look fab in it!! I'm sorry.


----------



## chloe_chanel

I ordered the older one that's sold out  I really love this jacket but the quality is totally shoddy. And I'm not going to pay more for the new one :-/ 



			
				Mia Bella said:
			
		

> Thanks! And nope, no linting or pilling on either skirt.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Oh no (( Maybe you just got a defective coat? Hopefully you can return it and get another one. Which jacket did you get, the one that was in stores or the newer one that's shorter?
> 
> I like this newer version better.
> 
> I hate to do this to you but you look fab in it!! I'm sorry.


----------



## juneping

xkilljoy said:


> I'm wondering the same thing too, but looks like the one on the website is sold out in physical stores and they may be trying to sell this newer version.
> The older one sold for $139, the one I bought is $159.
> 
> Here's a photo I took with my phone of what the jacket looks like now.  You can see, there are some changes to the way it looks.
> I actually wanted the other version more because it looked a lot more like the one by Tiger of Sweden
> http://shop.tigerofsweden.com/se/item/S43644001/?partner=5322&t_type=src&t_type=cat
> But this is still a good alternative



i saw two versions side by side today (not knowing your post)...i like the canvas version better. the contrast between the leather and the canvas is so much better than the regular smooth cotton fabric. and it's a little shorter??
congrats!!


----------



## aswan

well i finally got the "Crewneck coat" for $99.90 in the pink color http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189502/779536/CREWNECK%2BCOAT  but sadly will be returning it. 

It's so hard to let go though... the color is even brighter in person, a true barbie, bubblegum, pepto pink, really girly, beautiful and bright, but because of the long length and my short stature, it's kinda overwhelming on me. And i am one that wears bright colors all the time, i'm not afraid of color at all and rarely gravitate towards neutrals, but the length on me kills it.

If it were shorter, like jacket length, i would keep it without a doubt.


----------



## rhogiela

I'm so glad to hear all the positive things you've said about the crewneck coat!!  (I am sorry that you're returning it though...can you hem the length a bit?)  I should receive it on Monday and can't wait.  Hope I like it for the same reasons you did!  Thanks for the update.



aswan said:


> well i finally got the "Crewneck coat" for $99.90 in the pink color http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-S2012/189502/779536/CREWNECK+COAT  but sadly will be returning it.
> 
> It's so hard to let go though... the color is even brighter in person, a true barbie, bubblegum, pepto pink, really girly, beautiful and bright, but because of the long length and my short stature, it's kinda overwhelming on me. And i am one that wears bright colors all the time, i'm not afraid of color at all and rarely gravitate towards neutrals, but the length on me kills it.
> 
> If it were shorter, like jacket length, i would keep it without a doubt.


----------



## aswan

yeah if you love pink and that tweed 'chanelesque' look, you'll love this coat/sweater. it's also lighter and less structured/tight feeling than i expected. i got a S but think i could've actually sized down to an XS and i def cannot do that w/ other zara 'tweed' jackets.

funny you mention tailoring, i liked the color so much when i got it, i actually though about just having a tailor chop off some of the length and making it into a jacket, but for the price of the coat, might be too much trouble.


----------



## purse-nality

xkilljoy said:


> I'm wondering the same thing too, but looks like the one on the website is sold out in physical stores and they may be trying to sell this newer version.
> The older one sold for $139, the one I bought is $159.
> 
> Here's a photo I took with my phone of what the jacket looks like now.  You can see, there are some changes to the way it looks.
> I actually wanted the other version more because it looked a lot more like the one by Tiger of Sweden
> http://shop.tigerofsweden.com/se/item/S43644001/?partner=5322&t_type=src&t_type=cat
> But this is still a good alternative



Oooh me likey! Saw this on wendy's blog too. I have the older, but i think i NEED both!  i wear the longer 1 w/ leggings or a short dress, belted at the waist for a dressier look.


----------



## purse-nality

aswan said:


> well i finally got the "Crewneck coat" for $99.90 in the pink color http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189502/779536/CREWNECK%2BCOAT  but sadly will be returning it.
> 
> It's so hard to let go though... the color is even brighter in person, a true barbie, bubblegum, pepto pink, really girly, beautiful and bright, but because of the long length and my short stature, it's kinda overwhelming on me. And i am one that wears bright colors all the time, i'm not afraid of color at all and rarely gravitate towards neutrals, but the length on me kills it.
> 
> If it were shorter, like jacket length, i would keep it without a doubt.



So pretty! I tried the matching shorts w/ zip pockets, but fit was odd. Kinda baggy and a bit wrinkly around the crotch


----------



## Bella_Figura

I have this jacket (and about 4 other ones from Zara this season!!)

I have just noticed that there is actually a hook and eye sort of closure right at the top.


----------



## LVDragon07

Raz said:


> I have this jacket (and about 4 other ones from Zara this season!!)
> 
> I have just noticed that there is actually a hook and eye sort of closure right at the top.



I bought this today from my weekly Zara purchase splurges ( my little guilty pleasure  ) and I am so in love with it. Wish it wasn't hot but cold so I can wear it right away. I didn't notice the hook, will have to look at mine and find it.


----------



## LVDragon07

aswan said:


> yeah if you love pink and that tweed 'chanelesque' look, you'll love this coat/sweater. it's also lighter and less structured/tight feeling than i expected. i got a S but think i could've actually sized down to an XS and i def cannot do that w/ other zara 'tweed' jackets.
> 
> funny you mention tailoring, i liked the color so much when i got it, i actually though about just having a tailor chop off some of the length and making it into a jacket, but for the price of the coat, might be too much trouble.



I agree with you about the length too. Would you have it tailored? I'm thinking about buying it and doing that but then again it's kind of a Jackie O Kennedy inspiration. Just need the skirt and hat


----------



## icecreamom

I'm confused! I believe there are 3 Safari Jackets with leather sleeves. If you type in "Safari Jacket" on the Zara search it comes up with 2 results (very similar but not equal) + the one that can be found in stores only.


----------



## Vixy

The safari jacket with leather sleeves and funnel neck that was supposedly in-store only is now available online:
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/199002/766521


----------



## LVjudy

Vixy said:


> The safari jacket with leather sleeves and funnel neck that was supposedly in-store only is now available online:
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/199002/766521



yay!!! i put out a fashion APB to my friends living near zaras & one was going to get it in store today but now i can save that shopping favor for another time... thanks so much!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

kelbell35 said:


> I have a Zara right by where I work and have tried on this jacket several times on my lunch breaks over the past week.  I love it, but I don't need it, so I'm trying to talk myself out of buying it lol



This looks really cute on you!!!

I couldn't help myself, I ordered this. 
I think I need a job at Zara. I would be more than happy to work for clothes.


----------



## icecreamom

I just got an email notification from Zara about the leather jacket with the gold zippers on April's look-book, it's now available!


----------



## aswan

LVDragon07 said:


> I agree with you about the length too. Would you have it tailored? I'm thinking about buying it and doing that but then again it's kind of a Jackie O Kennedy inspiration. Just need the skirt and hat



don't know you think shortening it will ruin the look / integrity of the original design? should it be cut above or below the second row pocket slit you think?

maybe too much trouble?


----------



## aswan

Zara's like crack for me  just bought another jacket http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/199002/787515/FRAYED%2BBLAZER 

oh well it's much cheaper than collecting purses


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

aswan said:


> Zara's like crack for me  just bought another jacket http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/199002/787515/FRAYED%2BBLAZER
> 
> oh well it's much cheaper than collecting purses



Cute jacket!  And I agree... Zara is like crack!  They are on fire this season with the jackets, dresses, skirts, shirts, trousers, denim, shoes, ...


----------



## Belle.

^very true


----------



## juneping

^^second!!
i've never bought that many pieces of zara in one season....poor wallet.


----------



## poptarts

juneping said:


> ^^second!!
> i've never bought that many pieces of zara in one season....poor wallet.



Third. Zara's so good this season.


My new neon duo  The shoes are more neon than yellow IRL.


----------



## LVDragon07

aswan said:


> don't know you think shortening it will ruin the look / integrity of the original design? should it be cut above or below the second row pocket slit you think?
> 
> maybe too much trouble?




Yeah it might ruin the look. Also depends on the tailors skills.
I say below the pocket and might be too much trouble.


----------



## LVDragon07

aswan said:


> Zara's like crack for me  just bought another jacket http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/199002/787515/FRAYED%2BBLAZER
> 
> oh well it's much cheaper than collecting purses



Ha ha very true


----------



## Chanel 0407

I agree.  I saw both side by side and I liked the newer one which is the reason I got it.  It looks like a better quality.



juneping said:


> i saw two versions side by side today (not knowing your post)...i like the canvas version better. the contrast between the leather and the canvas is so much better than the regular smooth cotton fabric. and it's a little shorter??
> congrats!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I am an expert on these jackets.

2 are Zara women.  The older one is longer ($129) and the newer one is more canvas and shorter ($159).  They are a different shade of army green.

Then there is the TRF one which was like $89.  I can't remember now, but the quality was lower.



icecreamom said:


> I'm confused! I believe there are 3 Safari Jackets with leather sleeves. If you type in "Safari Jacket" on the Zara search it comes up with 2 results (very similar but not equal) + the one that can be found in stores only.


----------



## saira1214

Chanel 0407 said:


> I am an expert on these jackets.
> 
> 2 are Zara women.  The older one is longer ($129) and the newer one is more canvas and shorter ($159).  They are a different shade of army green.
> 
> Then there is the TRF one which was like $89.  I can't remember now, but the quality was lower.


Really? Do tell.  I was going to pass on this jacket, but now I think I need it.  I'm looking for the one that is going to look the most polished and casual, but not too casual.  Which one would you recommend? How do the shades of army green differ? What is the difference in length, is it substantial? Sorry for so many questions.  I'm think I'm going to stop by the Michigan Ave store tomorrow so it would be good info to have.


----------



## icecreamom

Chanel 0407 said:


> I am an expert on these jackets.
> 
> 2 are Zara women.  The older one is longer ($129) and the newer one is more canvas and shorter ($159).  They are a different shade of army green.
> 
> Then there is the TRF one which was like $89.  I can't remember now, but the quality was lower.



Ok these are the three I found.

1. http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...033/682019/SAFARI+JACKET+WITH+LEATHER+SLEEVES

2. http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...033/668516/SAFARI+JACKET+WITH+LEATHER+SLEEVES

3. http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/199002/766521

I have #2, I like it better because of the more structured neck line.


----------



## ahpeste

Help me in sizing pls.

Im large on TRF blazer...should I order medium on Womens? Thanks!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Raz said:


> I have this jacket (and about 4 other ones from Zara this season!!)
> 
> I have just noticed that there is actually a hook and eye sort of closure right at the top.



This is good to know. Thanks for sharing! 

I ordered this jacket a couple days ago and I am waiting for it to arrive. On the website it looks like there is no closure. 



LVDragon07 said:


> I bought this today from my weekly Zara purchase splurges ( my little guilty pleasure  ) and I am so in love with it. Wish it wasn't hot but cold so I can wear it right away. I didn't notice the hook, will have to look at mine and find it.



I'm glad you love this jacket. I can't wait to get mine! I also wish it was a bit cooler so I could wear it. I am guessing that it will have to wait until next fall or a cool day! Zara seems to be coming out with a lot of jackets lately given the fact that it is almost summer! 



aswan said:


> Zara's like crack for me  just bought another jacket http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-S2012/199002/787515/FRAYED+BLAZER
> 
> oh well it's much cheaper than collecting purses



Cute jacket! 

Yes, Zara is like crack! I just started seriously shopping at Zara about a year ago and I am pretty impressed with the quality of their clothing for the price point. It's very addictive! Unfortunately I collect purses and shoes too...all of which are also very addictive !


----------



## chloe_chanel

Chanel 0407 said:


> I am an expert on these jackets.
> 
> 2 are Zara women.  The older one is longer ($129) and the newer one is more canvas and shorter ($159).  They are a different shade of army green.
> 
> Then there is the TRF one which was like $89.  I can't remember now, but the quality was lower.



Well my $129 one is going back. I'm terribly disappointed in the quality.


----------



## chloe_chanel

icecreamom said:


> Ok these are the three I found.
> 
> 1. http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...033/682019/SAFARI+JACKET+WITH+LEATHER+SLEEVES
> 
> 2. http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...033/668516/SAFARI+JACKET+WITH+LEATHER+SLEEVES
> 
> 3. http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/199002/766521
> 
> I have #2, I like it better because of the more structured neck line.



I have #2, and mine is going back. The leather ripped inside of a week.


----------



## Vixy

I have the 2nd one and consider swapping it for 3rd one but found it a tad short so I am keeping the second one.
The quality on mine seems fine.




icecreamom said:


> Ok these are the three I found.
> 
> 1. http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...033/682019/SAFARI+JACKET+WITH+LEATHER+SLEEVES
> 
> 2. http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...033/668516/SAFARI+JACKET+WITH+LEATHER+SLEEVES
> 
> 3. http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/199002/766521
> 
> I have #2, I like it better because of the more structured neck line.


----------



## BooYah

I had purchased 3 different styles and ended up keeping one.

The first safari jacket with leather sleeves and drawstring waist that came out last season had a thick cotton canvas body. The material was 'rough' and I had an issue with the dye because i found "splotches" on the lapel which Zara explained was due to the nature of the fabric and the dye's response to it.

The second jacket produced earlier this year had the same look as the first but it was lighter in weight and 'smoother' in material. The color was better since it looked less brown of the olive tone; the dye took better and was much more "even" in fabric. Because of the fabric, this version appeared to have cleaner lines.

The third jacket is current in TRF (whereas the other two were Woman) and is not the safari parka style. The leather sleeves and bottom hem (which hits at the hip) have elastic bands, which particularly do not appeal to me. The fabric appears the have the same look, color and feel as the first version and the closure is zipper and button with Velcro fastener at the bottom. 

I have yet to try on the fourth version of this jacket with the funnel neck. 

Perhaps they'll get it right sooner or later.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I think the shorter one is more of an olive color and the longer one is more a true army green.

The difference in length between the 2 is the shorter one hits me right below the hip whereas the longer one covered my butt and was more like a raincoat but then again I have a longer torso.  If you are petite like Wendy on her blog then the style would appear longer if that's the look you are going for.  The girls in the fitting room told me the shorter one was cuter and me and more stylish and I too liked that one better on me.  Before I saw these in person I too wanted the longer one, but after trying them I was sold on the newer shorter style.  It was online earlier today and is sold out already,  

I guess it all depends how you want to wear it.  I wore mine with leggings and boots and it looked fine, but I had leggings that were more like pants so I could get away with it with the shorter version.  Sorry for the long ramble. 



saira1214 said:


> Really? Do tell. I was going to pass on this jacket, but now I think I need it. I'm looking for the one that is going to look the most polished and casual, but not too casual. Which one would you recommend? How do the shades of army green differ? What is the difference in length, is it substantial? Sorry for so many questions. I'm think I'm going to stop by the Michigan Ave store tomorrow so it would be good info to have.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Oh one more thing.  If you want polished and casual then you need to go with the shorter one.  The longer one to me looks very casual but that's just my opinion.

Shorter one is also a canvas material and the longer one is like raincoat trechcoat material. 



saira1214 said:


> Really? Do tell. I was going to pass on this jacket, but now I think I need it. I'm looking for the one that is going to look the most polished and casual, but not too casual. Which one would you recommend? How do the shades of army green differ? What is the difference in length, is it substantial? Sorry for so many questions. I'm think I'm going to stop by the Michigan Ave store tomorrow so it would be good info to have.


----------



## LVDragon07

You will love it! Yeah So. Cali weather is heating up and summer weather gets very hot. It is funny how Zara does that. I actually get intimidated about buying something hot when it's going to be hot but I always think. Fall is soon around the corner.....


----------



## Shopaholicmania

Bought 2 pairs of shoes 2 days ago....regretted not wearing the wedges out to work today....the colour is so summery!!
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/sg/en/zara-S2012/189510/631119/LINED+WEDGE

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-S2012/189511/631305/PLATFORM+PEEP-TOE


----------



## icecreamom

BooYah said:


> I had purchased 3 different styles and ended up keeping one.
> 
> The first safari jacket with leather sleeves and drawstring waist that came out last season had a thick cotton canvas body. The material was 'rough' and I had an issue with the dye because i found "splotches" on the lapel which Zara explained was due to the nature of the fabric and the dye's response to it.
> 
> The second jacket produced earlier this year had the same look as the first but it was lighter in weight and 'smoother' in material. The color was better since it looked less brown of the olive tone; the dye took better and was much more "even" in fabric. Because of the fabric, this version appeared to have cleaner lines.
> 
> The third jacket is current in TRF (whereas the other two were Woman) and is not the safari parka style. The leather sleeves and bottom hem (which hits at the hip) have elastic bands, which particularly do not appeal to me. The fabric appears the have the same look, color and feel as the first version and the closure is zipper and button with Velcro fastener at the bottom.
> 
> I have yet to try on the fourth version of this jacket with the funnel neck.
> 
> Perhaps they'll get it right sooner or later.


So which one did you keep?


----------



## LVjudy

Vixy said:


> The safari jacket with leather sleeves and funnel neck that was supposedly in-store only is now available online:
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/199002/766521



the jacket now appears to be sold out online... gosh that was fast!


----------



## BooYah

icecreamom said:


> So which one did you keep?



I ended up keeping the second one. 
I wished I liked the original/first version but the "bleached" parts of the jacket turned up mostly on the lapel.


----------



## icecreamom

BooYah said:


> I ended up keeping the second one.
> I wished I liked the original/first version but the "bleached" parts of the jacket turned up mostly on the lapel.



Yay, we are jacket twins LOL.

BTW Did you notice how fast the new leather jacket with zippers sell out (the cream colored one)? WOW just WOW


----------



## BooYah

icecreamom said:


> Yay, we are jacket twins LOL.
> 
> BTW Did you notice how fast the new leather jacket with zippers sell out (the cream colored one)? WOW just WOW



Are you saying we are also cream zipper leather jacket twins as well??!!
LOL


----------



## ellacoach

aswan said:


> well i finally got the "Crewneck coat" for $99.90 in the pink color http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-S2012/189502/779536/CREWNECK+COAT but sadly will be returning it.
> 
> It's so hard to let go though... the color is even brighter in person, a true barbie, bubblegum, pepto pink, really girly, beautiful and bright, but because of the long length and my short stature, it's kinda overwhelming on me. And i am one that wears bright colors all the time, i'm not afraid of color at all and rarely gravitate towards neutrals, but the length on me kills it.
> 
> If it were shorter, like jacket length, i would keep it without a doubt.


 
I want this coat so much! I have it in my shopping basket along with 4 other coats. I've never been drawn to Zara as much as this season!


----------



## loverundercover

poptarts said:


> Third. Zara's so good this season.
> 
> 
> My new neon duo  The shoes are more neon than yellow IRL.


 
These look like fun and they'll be such a great pop of colour with your outfits!



Shopaholicmania said:


> Bought 2 pairs of shoes 2 days ago....regretted not wearing the wedges out to work today....the colour is so summery!!
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/sg/en/zara-S2012/189510/631119/LINED+WEDGE
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-S2012/189511/631305/PLATFORM+PEEP-TOE


 
Those wedges are pretty cute  Are they comfy?


----------



## icecreamom

BooYah said:


> Are you saying we are also cream zipper leather jacket twins as well??!!
> LOL


  What do you think? hehehehe Yes, Yes!


----------



## mashedpotato

hmmmm I have couple zara's clothes..
My Spanish buddy said it's weird price in USA and AUS


----------



## saira1214

Chanel 0407 said:


> Oh one more thing. If you want polished and casual then you need to go with the shorter one. The longer one to me looks very casual but that's just my opinion.
> 
> Shorter one is also a canvas material and the longer one is like raincoat trechcoat material.


 Thank you so much!


----------



## cascherping

Love the neon!



poptarts said:


> Third. Zara's so good this season.
> 
> 
> My new neon duo  The shoes are more neon than yellow IRL.


----------



## aswan

Wondering if anyone is familiar with how merchandise goes on sale at Zara?

Is it like Banana where pretty much everything goes on sale a few months after its out? 

I've purchased so many of their blazers this season and would be pissed if they all want on sale. FYI, I normally wear a S in the blazers, does this size make it to the sales?

http://static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/0/1/p/2498/626/250/2498626250_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1332781164344
http://static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/0/1/p/2530/633/064/2530633064_1_1_1.jpg?timestamp=1334335015318
static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/0/1/p/2015/233/712/2015233712_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1331834709670
http://static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/0/1/p/2271/826/712/2271826712_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1331834762092


----------



## icecreamom

My haul of the week


----------



## LVjudy

icecreamom said:
			
		

> My haul of the week



Great haul!!! Are those the snake print trousers in you pic?


----------



## Gurzzy

I saw those snake print pants in the store and I loved them! 

I tried on quite a few jackets and ended up with this one:





I also really wanted the fluorescent yellow skinny pants but I doubt I would get a lot of wear out of them


----------



## icecreamom

LVjudy said:
			
		

> Great haul!!! Are those the snake print trousers in you pic?



Yes, they are! I love them!!! The zara online pictures don't do them justice so when I walked into my local store yesterday I was impressed!!


----------



## icecreamom

Gurzzy said:
			
		

> I saw those snake print pants in the store and I loved them!
> 
> I tried on quite a few jackets and ended up with this one:
> 
> I also really wanted the fluorescent yellow skinny pants but I doubt I would get a lot of wear out of them



That's pretty! I order all my jackets online, unfortunately my local Zara doesn't get that many pieces from the "Zara Women" collection.


----------



## juneping

i've loved it since it came out....i think i am going to get it tomorrow....

got this top in both black and white




and this number tee..very isabel marant


----------



## Chanel 0407

juneping said:


> static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/1/1/p/4148/104/202/4148104202_1_1_4.jpg?timestamp=1330614391100
> i've loved it since it came out....i think i am going to get it tomorrow....
> 
> got this top in both black and white
> static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/0/1/p/2619/042/251/2619042251_1_1_4.jpg?timestamp=1332782872670#1:251,2:800
> and this number tee..very isabel marant
> static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/0/1/p/0085/075/650/0085075650_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1333536932023


 June, nice haul.  Did you get the asymetric top online or in store?


----------



## mpgtown99

The red blazer from the lookbook is on the US website, but no inventory yet.


----------



## phiphi

aswan said:


> Zara's like crack for me  just bought another jacket http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/199002/787515/FRAYED%2BBLAZER
> 
> oh well it's much cheaper than collecting purses



zara is the new crack for sure. LOL. love this jacket!



poptarts said:


> Third. Zara's so good this season.
> 
> My new neon duo  The shoes are more neon than yellow IRL.



love this! what vibrant colours!



icecreamom said:


> My haul of the week



great haul!! skirt twins!! 



Gurzzy said:


> I saw those snake print pants in the store and I loved them!
> 
> I tried on quite a few jackets and ended up with this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also really wanted the fluorescent yellow skinny pants but I doubt I would get a lot of wear out of them



LOL. the jacket is gorgeous. i've been really on a yellow coveting kick but i don't think i'd be able to get a lot of wear out of them too. can't wait to see how you style it.



juneping said:


> i've loved it since it came out....i think i am going to get it tomorrow....
> 
> got this top in both black and white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this number tee..very isabel marant



love all of your pieces! you're so right about the number tee!


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:
			
		

> June, nice haul.  Did you get the asymetric top online or in store?



Chanel,

I got them online....didn't see any of those in store. The white and black top only come in M and L...I took the M and the number tee only come in S and M and I took the S.
The number tee is very very nice material...like a very fine knit...the red is more of coral red IRL not like the hydrant red in the stock photo


----------



## jellybebe

mpgtown99 said:


> The red blazer from the lookbook is on the US website, but no inventory yet.



Ooh thanks for letting us know! I can't wait to see this IRL, hope this means it will be in stores soon!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

icecreamom said:


> My haul of the week



I love the red skirt! I saw it in person at Zara put passed it up as I already have a couple red skirts and decided not to get it. It is so cute with the ruffle! Congrats on your haul!


----------



## aliceanna

icecreamom said:


> BTW Did you notice how fast the new leather jacket with zippers sell out (the cream colored one)? WOW just WOW


I just got the black one in-store, and I am completely in love.  It's amazing!  

I was going to link it on Twitter, but I saw it was sold out in black already!  It looks like there are a few cream ones in stock online right now.


----------



## PrincessBal

Zara Dress (old collection) and Parka (current)


----------



## BooYah

icecreamom said:


> What do you think? hehehehe Yes, Yes!



Yay!


----------



## BooYah

^great outfit *PrincessBal*


----------



## harlem_cutie

I agree with everyone that this season Zara is on fire! I am lovng all of the neon and want almost all of their jackets.


----------



## poptarts

loverundercover said:


> These look like fun and they'll be such a great pop of colour with your outfits!





cascherping said:


> Love the neon!



Thank you ladies very much. I'm excited about them! 



Gurzzy said:


> I tried on quite a few jackets and ended up with this one:



Beautiful jacket! I wanted this jacket too but just waiting for my local Zara to get their shipment. May I ask if the online photo is an accurate representation of the real thing?





phiphi said:


> love this! what vibrant colours!



Thank you  I can't decide if I should wear all white or do color block with them. Any tips? or should I just go head to toe neon? Too much? 





PrincessBal said:


> Zara Dress (old collection) and Parka (current)




Great casual look. I'm a big fan of the Parka/dress/bootie combo.


----------



## Gurzzy

poptarts said:


> Beautiful jacket! I wanted this jacket too but just waiting for my local Zara to get their shipment. May I ask if the online photo is an accurate representation of the real thing?


Yes it is exactly like the photo online. I would say that it is a fairly thin blazer though, it feels more like a structured and tailored sweater with a very lightweight lining. It's very comfortable and soft! If you're looking for something quite thick and heavy then you might be disappointed.


----------



## poptarts

Gurzzy said:


> Yes it is exactly like the photo online. I would say that it is a fairly thin blazer though, it feels more like a structured and tailored sweater with a very lightweight lining. It's very comfortable and soft! If you're looking for something quite thick and heavy then you might be disappointed.



That is perfect! I was hoping it would be a light weight/soft jacket. Forget waiting for my store, going to order online now  Thanks so much


----------



## phiphi

poptarts said:


> Thank you  I can't decide if I should wear all white or do color block with them. Any tips? or should I just go head to toe neon? Too much?



:giggles::giggles: colourblock for sure. white. chambray. lace. the possibilities are endlessssss!!!


----------



## ipudgybear

PrincessBal said:


> Zara Dress (old collection) and Parka (current)



I love this outfit! I love the jacket! Zara is killing me with their jackets and blazers this year!!


----------



## pekie

Bought this jacket yesterday as regretted not buying similar one they had out last year! It goes with everything!


----------



## clcoons

God I absolutely love that jacket ... but I live in Arizona, and there is pretty much no opportunity to wear it. (it's already in the 100's here!)


----------



## Chanel 0407

Looks great on you.



pekie said:


> Bought this jacket yesterday as regretted not buying similar one they had out last year! It goes with everything!


----------



## boxermomof2

pekie said:


> Bought this jacket yesterday as regretted not buying similar one they had out last year! It goes with everything!



You look great!!!
I'm so glad I ordered this before it sold out!


----------



## saira1214

pekie said:
			
		

> Bought this jacket yesterday as regretted not buying similar one they had out last year! It goes with everything!



Nice! I didn't realize there were zippers on the sleeves. Do the button jackets have the zippered sleeves?


----------



## dorcast

saira1214 said:


> Nice! I didn't realize there were zippers on the sleeves. Do the button jackets have the zippered sleeves?



Yes, but they might not be quite as long. It's about 6 inches.


----------



## sharilie

I was looking for some time for the perfect oversized clutch and today I found it at my local Zara!


----------



## phiphi

PrincessBal said:


> Zara Dress (old collection) and Parka (current)



zara is killing me with these parkas...



pekie said:


> Bought this jacket yesterday as regretted not buying similar one they had out last year! It goes with everything!



and another one!! gah! you look great in it!



sharilie said:


> I was looking for some time for the perfect oversized clutch and today I found it at my local Zara!



perfect clutches!!! love the colours.


----------



## sharilie

phiphi said:
			
		

> perfect clutches!!! love the colours.



Actually it's just one clutch, each side has another color


----------



## saira1214

dorcast said:


> Yes, but they might not be quite as long. It's about 6 inches.


 Awesome, thanks!


----------



## icecreamom

Red Blazer is now available in size Medium.


----------



## LittleGinnie

I'm a big fan of Zara!!!! My fav one at the mo gotta be the lace dress that worn by Kate Middleton it's beautiful I have worn it to my friend's wedding and got a lot of compliments


----------



## jellybebe

icecreamom said:


> Red Blazer is now available in size Medium.



Need to get to Zara asap to see if this have this!


----------



## Chanel 0407

OMG, medium is my size.


----------



## Sjensen

If someone sees the red jacket IRL please tell what its like. Soft and thin or thicker and structured etc.  Going to Vegas on Wednesday and hoping to drop by Zara to check it out. woohoo


----------



## icecreamom

Chanel 0407 said:


> OMG, medium is my size.



Mine too! LOL I chose express mail, can't wait to see it IRL!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I ended up ordering it too.



icecreamom said:


> Mine too! LOL I chose express mail, can't wait to see it IRL!


----------



## Vixy

All sizes available in the red cardigan now!


----------



## Fee4zy

Just ordered that red jacket in XS.  So excited, but I also ordered that trench with leather sleeves a few weeks ago and I can only afford one.  I'm thinking the olive trench will have to go back, as I see myself wearing the red one much more.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Oh I wish I could be a good girl and ship something back.  But I am addicted to the Zara crack unfortunately.  I must say no.  




Fee4zy said:


> Just ordered that red jacket in XS. So excited, but I also ordered that trench with leather sleeves a few weeks ago and I can only afford one. I'm thinking the olive trench will have to go back, as I see myself wearing the red one much more.


----------



## aritziababe

Which red cardigan are you guys talking about? I'm not sure if it's the same one I just picked up today with zebra print lining inside. If it is, the material is Soft and thin. Im usually a Small but this I had to go with Medium.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Good to know.  Maybe I need to size up from medium to large.  



aritziababe said:


> Which red cardigan are you guys talking about? I'm not sure if it's the same one I just picked up today with zebra print lining inside. If it is, the material is Soft and thin. Im usually a Small but this I had to go with Medium.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

juneping said:


> static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/1/1/p/4148/104/202/4148104202_1_1_4.jpg?timestamp=1330614391100
> i've loved it since it came out....i think i am going to get it tomorrow....
> 
> got this top in both black and white
> static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/0/1/p/2619/042/251/2619042251_1_1_4.jpg?timestamp=1332782872670#1:251,2:800
> and this number tee..very isabel marant
> static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/0/1/p/0085/075/650/0085075650_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1333536932023



been looking for that top in our local Zara...^ oh dear....still so many unused stuff....I really have to stop and remind my self  I AM PREGNANT...


----------



## rhogiela

Yup!  That's the one everyone's been waiting for; the one with the zebra lining.  Is it thin like the white fantasy blazer (http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...s-S2012/189502/775509/FANTASY+FABRIC+BLAZER)?  I had to size up on that one.

Anyhow, is the blazer gorgeous IRL??



aritziababe said:


> Which red cardigan are you guys talking about? I'm not sure if it's the same one I just picked up today with zebra print lining inside. If it is, the material is Soft and thin. Im usually a Small but this I had to go with Medium.


----------



## poptarts

I might be in the minority here but the red jacket isn't as nice compare to other beautiful Zara jackets this season. The material is ok but that particular shade of red is hard to work with for me.


----------



## aritziababe

rhogiela said:


> Yup!  That's the one everyone's been waiting for; the one with the zebra lining.  Is it thin like the white fantasy blazer (http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...s-S2012/189502/775509/FANTASY+FABRIC+BLAZER)?  I had to size up on that one.
> 
> Anyhow, is the blazer gorgeous IRL??



It is thin, soft and comfortable to wear. I think it's gorgeous! It looks amazing with my dark blue jeans! I think it's just as think as the white fantasy blazer


----------



## ahpeste

aritziababe said:
			
		

> It is thin, soft and comfortable to wear. I think it's gorgeous! It looks amazing with my dark blue jeans! I think it's just as think as the white fantasy blazer



Does it really run small? I just ordered ny perfect size


----------



## pekie

Thanks for the lovely comments! There is too many stuff i want from there but i need to be sensible and wait for the sumer sale..! really wish their quality reflect the prices, mine jacket has got some loose thread hanging so need to keep and eye out for them.


----------



## Vixy

They are calling it a cardigan not a blazer or jacket. It's probably thinner than the white fantasy blazer. I could be wrong..........


----------



## aritziababe

ahpeste said:


> Does it really run small? I just ordered ny perfect size




Well, I still fit in the small but it was snug all around my arms area which I finds uncomfortable. I prefer something loose so I can do layers underneath. I'm sure u will fit in your size too, not to worry.


----------



## aswan

you've got more will power than me, i just ordered yet another blazer (the red zebra lined one ) 

anyways, do you think any of these 'popular' blazers will make it to the summer sale in size S???



pekie said:


> Thanks for the lovely comments! There is too many stuff i want from there but i need to be sensible and wait for the sumer sale..! really wish their quality reflect the prices, mine jacket has got some loose thread hanging so need to keep and eye out for them.


----------



## spylove22

I ordered the red one too, and the new jacket in the aqua color that recently popped up and a silk shirt which is overpriced but I'll have to see how it fits.


----------



## MayMay22

I ordered the red blazer online few days ago but I had to cancel the order (I order wrong size).Once I would like to re-0rder, it was sold out. I feel now regret that I did cancel it. Today, It says on the UK website that  COMING SOON.. Hope I have chance to grab when this jacket is relaunched...


----------



## aswan

maymay - sign up for an email notification when they restock it. then you'll know right when it comes back online. don't worry, most of the stuff that sold out quick i have seen restocked and now available. sometimes it takes them a few weeks though. i'm sure they'll restock the red zebra blazer since i just saw M pop back up again this morning.



MayMay22 said:


> I ordered the red blazer online few days ago but I had to cancel the order (I order wrong size).Once I would like to re-0rder, it was sold out. I feel now regret that I did cancel it. Today, It says on the UK website that  COMING SOON.. Hope I have chance to grab when this jacket is relaunched...


----------



## rhogiela

aswan said:


> you've got more will power than me, i just ordered yet another blazer (the red zebra lined one )
> 
> anyways, do you think any of these 'popular' blazers will make it to the summer sale in size S???



I doubt the popular blazers will make it to the summer sale (at least, that's how I'm justifying buying them all at full price).  For instance, was at the South Coast Plaza Zara on Saturday and literally every other woman in line was purchasing the white fantasy blazer; myself included.


----------



## rhogiela

I finally received my pink crewneck coat yesterday and was sadly disappointed.  The color is beautiful but the coat itself wasn't flattering on me...kinda dowdy, actually.  All's well though:  have purchased too much from Zara recently and need to take something back.



aswan said:


> well i finally got the "Crewneck coat" for $99.90 in the pink color http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189502/779536/CREWNECK%2BCOAT  but sadly will be returning it.
> 
> It's so hard to let go though... the color is even brighter in person, a true barbie, bubblegum, pepto pink, really girly, beautiful and bright, but because of the long length and my short stature, it's kinda overwhelming on me. And i am one that wears bright colors all the time, i'm not afraid of color at all and rarely gravitate towards neutrals, but the length on me kills it.
> 
> If it were shorter, like jacket length, i would keep it without a doubt.


----------



## MayMay22

Thanks Aswan.. fingers cross... Meanwhile, I will enjoy the modelling pics from the ladies here 





aswan said:


> maymay - sign up for an email notification when they restock it. then you'll know right when it comes back online. don't worry, most of the stuff that sold out quick i have seen restocked and now available. sometimes it takes them a few weeks though. i'm sure they'll restock the red zebra blazer since i just saw M pop back up again this morning.


----------



## lucabela

The red zebra blazer is up again.  All sizes but XL


----------



## icecreamom

don know if I should order a L now in case it runs small... my M hasn't shipped yet and I paid for express.


----------



## ahpeste

icecreamom said:
			
		

> don know if I should order a L now in case it runs small... my M hasn't shipped yet and I paid for express.



Me too. I think I will just wait for M to arrive.


----------



## jellybebe

I picked up the red blazer/cardigan with zebra lining today in store... It's cute and like someone else mentioned, very thin so definitely more cardigan than blazer. It also fits smaller in the shoulders, although I have broad shoulders. I tried both the M (my usual size) and L, and ended up buying the L because it draped better and fit better overall. I really like it and the bright colour is different than what I normally wear. I especially like the boucle detailing and the zebra lining, as well as the fact that it isn't cropped like many of their jackets this season. 

I also tried the pink longer coat on and it was cute but I didn't like the fact that it didn't have any fastenings.


----------



## lucabela

To chime in on the fit of the zebra blazer, it is not structured at all.  It actually drapes so much, I have a feeling it'll end up stretching just due to the weight of the fabric alone.  I'm afraid to hang it on a hanger since I'm afraid of it stretching out more.  I'm storing it folded.  I wear an XS in TRF as well as their main line.  I bought the XS in store and it fits larger on me.  Still on the fence about it due to fit.


----------



## gymangel812

i caved and got the zebra and white fantasy blazers. i sized up in the zebra and did tts on the white one. hopefully i wasn't wrong sizing up.


----------



## Sjensen

ok since im going to vegas tomorrow Im going to hit up the Zara. I hope they have both the red/zebra sweater and the new mint jacket so I can see which one I like better.  I dont know about spending $129 on a "sweater" . . . I know call me frugal! haha


----------



## icecreamom

Ladies please post some pictures, I can't wait to see!!!


----------



## clcoons

Sjensen said:


> ok since im going to vegas tomorrow Im going to hit up the Zara. I hope they have both the red/zebra sweater and the new mint jacket so I can see which one I like better.  I dont know about spending $129 on a "sweater" . . . I know call me frugal! haha




I had to double check that I didn't write this! I'm going to Vegas tomorrow too, and Zara is at the top of my to-do list! We don't have one here in AZ. And I know -- I'm having a hard time spending that much as well, but I'm hoping there will be some love at first sight going on.


----------



## SongbirdDiva

My OOTD today- Floral Chic in Pink (I posted this in the OOTD section, but since I also Zara, I figure that I can share it here as well 







_Blazer (Spring '11, Trousers (Recent), and Sandals (Fall '11)- ZARA _

Sorry for the large picture, I don't know how to resize


----------



## ipudgybear

SongbirdDiva said:


> My OOTD today- Floral Chic in Pink (I posted this in the OOTD section, but since I also Zara, I figure that I can share it here as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Blazer (Spring '11, Trousers (Recent), and Sandals (Fall '11)- ZARA _
> 
> Sorry for the large picture, I don't know how to resize


I love the outfit! How's the blazer? I was thinking of getting it in that color but I'm not sure how to exactly wear it.


----------



## Sparklybags

SongbirdDiva said:


> My OOTD today- Floral Chic in Pink (I posted this in the OOTD section, but since I also Zara, I figure that I can share it here as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Blazer (Spring '11, Trousers (Recent), and Sandals (Fall '11)- ZARA _
> 
> Sorry for the large picture, I don't know how to resize




Love this whole look, you look amazing!!


----------



## Shopaholicmania

loverundercover said:


> Those wedges are pretty cute  Are they comfy?


 
Ooh...they are really comfortable and think the cut is smaller cos i went a size up from my usual sizing from Zara.


----------



## BagEssence

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> My OOTD today- Floral Chic in Pink (I posted this in the OOTD section, but since I also Zara, I figure that I can share it here as well
> 
> Blazer (Spring '11, Trousers (Recent), and Sandals (Fall '11)- ZARA
> 
> Sorry for the large picture, I don't know how to resize



SongbirdDiva you look georgeous.  Love how you combine those outfits.


----------



## phiphi

lucabela said:


> To chime in on the fit of the zebra blazer, it is not structured at all.  It actually drapes so much, I have a feeling it'll end up stretching just due to the weight of the fabric alone.  I'm afraid to hang it on a hanger since I'm afraid of it stretching out more.  I'm storing it folded.  I wear an XS in TRF as well as their main line.  I bought the XS in store and it fits larger on me.  Still on the fence about it due to fit.



thanks for the sizing advice everyone!!!



SongbirdDiva said:


> My OOTD today- Floral Chic in Pink (I posted this in the OOTD section, but since I also Zara, I figure that I can share it here as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Blazer (Spring '11, Trousers (Recent), and Sandals (Fall '11)- ZARA _
> 
> Sorry for the large picture, I don't know how to resize



i commented in the OOTD thread too - but will do it here as well! i love this outfit - it is very stylish and fun! you look beautiful!


----------



## phiphi

this was a blog challenge - to use a pinterest picture as inspiration - here is what i did with my outfit with a zara lace top, and zara shoes.


----------



## boxermomof2

phiphi said:


> this was a blog challenge - to use a pinterest picture as inspiration - here is what i did with my outfit with a zara lace top, and zara shoes.



I love this!!!
I've had that top in my cart a few times and never pulled the trigger.  Your blog entry made me buy it!


----------



## spylove22

phiphi said:


> this was a blog challenge - to use a pinterest picture as inspiration - here is what i did with my outfit with a zara lace top, and zara shoes.


 
Love the top!


----------



## purse-nality

mint green pleated palazzos....


----------



## purse-nality

SongbirdDiva said:


> My OOTD today- Floral Chic in Pink (I posted this in the OOTD section, but since I also Zara, I figure that I can share it here as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Blazer (Spring '11, Trousers (Recent), and Sandals (Fall '11)- ZARA _
> 
> Sorry for the large picture, I don't know how to resize



beautiful! you remind me of that girl "Reina" on GG (2 season's ago, forgot the actress' name).




phiphi said:


> this was a blog challenge - to use a pinterest picture as inspiration - here is what i did with my outfit with a zara lace top, and zara shoes.



gorgeous layering! so unexpected! you werq it


----------



## MayMay22

The red blazer  stock is already updated with many sizes.. finally I end up order size S for myself


----------



## icecreamom

JUST GOT THE RED BLAZER ON THE MAIL! I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT!


----------



## icecreamom

phiphi said:


> this was a blog challenge - to use a pinterest picture as inspiration - here is what i did with my outfit with a zara lace top, and zara shoes.



Love this! I may copy :shame:


----------



## Dukeprincess

icecreamom said:


> JUST GOT THE RED BLAZER ON THE MAIL! I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT!



Show us!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Show us!!!



Duke! Long time no see  

I will post them as soon as my boss leaves the building LOL


----------



## Chanel 0407

LOL now that's funny.  Those darn bosses always getting in the way.  Excited to see it.  Wow that was fast.



icecreamom said:


> Duke! Long time no see
> 
> I will post them as soon as my boss leaves the building LOL


----------



## MayMay22

icecreamom said:


> Duke! Long time no see
> 
> I will post them as soon as my boss leaves the building LOL




I hope your boss will leave the building soon.. can hardly wait to see your modelling pic with red blazer


----------



## icecreamom

Here it is! Out of the box


----------



## icecreamom

Chanel 0407 said:


> LOL now that's funny.  Those darn bosses always getting in the way.  Excited to see it.  Wow that was fast.



BTW Medium fits me perfectly


----------



## BooYah

^beautiful!
now how about some mod pics pleeeeease???!!!!
(i am on the fence about this jacket)


----------



## Sterntalerli

omg the red is really beautiful!


could you *pretty please* show us some modeling pics?
 thx


----------



## icecreamom

BooYah said:


> ^beautiful!
> now how about some mod pics pleeeeease???!!!!
> (i am on the fence about this jacket)





Sterntalerli said:


> omg the red is really beautiful!
> 
> 
> could you *pretty please* show us some modeling pics?
> thx



Sorry! My boss is still here I just took the picture when he went to grab some coffee.


----------



## Dukeprincess

icecreamom said:


> Duke! Long time no see
> 
> I will post them as soon as my boss leaves the building LOL





icecreamom said:


> Here it is! Out of the box



Hey dear!  I know, I haven't been around as much!  I've missed you! 

This jacket is TDF!


----------



## Vixy

LOVE LOVE LOVE the color! I can't wait for mines to arrive.



icecreamom said:


> Here it is! Out of the box


----------



## Gurzzy

Wow I love the trim on it!


----------



## spylove22

I love it!! Waiting impatiently for mine!


----------



## Chanel 0407

OH good.  Thanks for the update.  I was just going to pull the trigger and go up to a large so glad it fits you perfectly.  I love this trim on it so much.



icecreamom said:


> BTW Medium fits me perfectly


----------



## Chanel 0407

Looks perfect.  I ordered the lace top today.  Love the stripes under it.   Ilove everything about it actually. 



phiphi said:


> this was a blog challenge - to use a pinterest picture as inspiration - here is what i did with my outfit with a zara lace top, and zara shoes.


----------



## fumi

Wore this to a party: Zara dress and Christian Louboutin heels


----------



## ahpeste

Chanel 0407 said:
			
		

> OH good.  Thanks for the update.  I was just going to pull the trigger and go up to a large so glad it fits you perfectly.  I love this trim on it so much.



 Got my red cardi. Love it but its tight on the shoulders so I have to size up.


----------



## gymangel812

how did everyone size on the zebra blazer? i was reading to size up but now i'm seeing not to. i ordered one last night and sized up. the only other zara blazer i have is the black fantasy studded one which i went tts. i don't want to have ordered the wrong size and the right size sell out before i can exchange. i have no zara store near me either.


----------



## rhogiela

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> how did everyone size on the zebra blazer? i was reading to size up but now i'm seeing not to. i ordered one last night and sized up. the only other zara blazer i have is the black fantasy studded one which i went tts. i don't want to have ordered the wrong size and the right size sell out before i can exchange. i have no zara store near me either.



I tried the red zebra in store today and LOVED it.  I have the black studded blazer in medium which fits very comfortably but had to get the red zebra in a large.  Like others have said, the arms are tight in my usual medium.  Good luck!


----------



## nygrl

Has anyone bought their trench coats recently or owned one? I'm looking at the basic tan one but I'd like to know how they hold up, how flattering they are, if it's worth it, etc. Thanks! http://static.zara.net/photos//2012.../2753027710_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1332506170056


----------



## phiphi

boxermomof2 said:


> I love this!!!
> I've had that top in my cart a few times and never pulled the trigger.  Your blog entry made me buy it!



yay!! happy to enable! you must post pics when you get it!



spylove22 said:


> Love the top!



thank you!



purse-nality said:


> mint green pleated palazzos....



love this look!!



purse-nality said:


> gorgeous layering! so unexpected! you werq it



thank you purse!!!



icecreamom said:


> Love this! I may copy :shame:



i hope you do! it is such a fun option for lace tops, i'm going to do this more often!!



icecreamom said:


> Here it is! Out of the box



love this! like i mean LOVE. 



Chanel 0407 said:


> Looks perfect.  I ordered the lace top today.  Love the stripes under it.   Ilove everything about it actually.



thank you!! i'm soooo glad you got the top!! 



fumi said:


> Wore this to a party: Zara dress and Christian Louboutin heels



adorable!!!


----------



## cascherping

I so wish we had a Zara where I live! I was traveling to Chicago this past week and purchased a couple of items (I had just placed an online order so didn't need to get anymore, but I couldn't resist the flats and I love what the t-shirt had to say. Sorry for the price tag in the photo - I should have removed that before taking the photo.


----------



## Anna R.

fumi said:


> Wore this to a party: Zara dress and Christian Louboutin heels



That dress is adorable on you! 



cascherping said:


> I so wish we had a Zara where I live! I was traveling to Chicago this past week and purchased a couple of items (I had just placed an online order so didn't need to get anymore, but I couldn't resist the flats and I love what the t-shirt had to say. Sorry for the price tag in the photo - I should have removed that before taking the photo.



I love that t-shirt print. I`m not very keen of the T-Shirt Quality of Zara, but this is really cute. Does it run large?


----------



## cascherping

The t-shirt does run large (I would say even a bit boxy). I bought a size medium, but I'm kind of wishing I would have gotten the small...



Anna R. said:


> That dress is adorable on you!
> 
> I love that t-shirt print. I`m not very keen of the T-Shirt Quality of Zara, but this is really cute. Does it run large?


----------



## Anna R.

cascherping said:


> The t-shirt does run large (I would say even a bit boxy). I bought a size medium, but I'm kind of wishing I would have gotten the small...



Thanks, I feel like the T-Shirt sizing really went up, because I remember having had trouble with smaller sizes eventhough I am usually an XS-S.


----------



## fumi

phiphi said:


> adorable!!!





Anna R. said:


> That dress is adorable on you!



Thank you ladies for your kind words


----------



## spylove22

I got the red jacket and the arms feel a little tight, but they are kinda stretchy so I'm going to stick to my regular M size. If you don't have skinny arms, then you should size up, for some reason they made the arms narrower.


----------



## juneping

I am still waiting for a mod pic of the red jacket....someone pls??....^_^


----------



## airborne

love this 





cascherping said:


> I so wish we had a Zara where I live! I was traveling to Chicago this past week and purchased a couple of items (I had just placed an online order so didn't need to get anymore, but I couldn't resist the flats and I love what the t-shirt had to say. Sorry for the price tag in the photo - I should have removed that before taking the photo.
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Zara.jpg


----------



## purse-nality

phiphi said:


> love this look!!



thanks too! luv your blog!!!


----------



## AEGIS

icecreamom said:


> Here it is! Out of the box





so beautiful!  too bad red isn't my color


----------



## phiphi

cascherping said:


> I so wish we had a Zara where I live! I was traveling to Chicago this past week and purchased a couple of items (I had just placed an online order so didn't need to get anymore, but I couldn't resist the flats and I love what the t-shirt had to say. Sorry for the price tag in the photo - I should have removed that before taking the photo.



i totally love this!! great buys!



juneping said:


> I am still waiting for a mod pic of the red jacket....someone pls??....^_^



i totally agree!! pictures please! pretty please?



purse-nality said:


> thanks too! luv your blog!!!



thank you purse! that means so much to me!! xox


----------



## phiphi

hi! i'm P. i'm addicted to zara blazers.


----------



## cascherping

Thank you so much, phiphi! I can't wait to wear them!



phiphi said:


> i totally love this!! great buys!
> 
> 
> 
> i totally agree!! pictures please! pretty please?
> 
> 
> 
> thank you purse! that means so much to me!! xox


----------



## aswan

agree Phi Phi, do they have a 12 step program for what we got? 

(AZBA) Addicted to Zara Blazers Anonymous?

On a separate note, wouldn't it be PERFECT if they would allow for reviews on the Zara website, they are so helpful w/ helping to determine fit, color, feel, etc on other sites. some of the stuff fits so random.


----------



## mishybelle

Hi Ladies, I'm in search of a white blazer and narrowed it down to these two:

1. White Fantasy Fabric Blazer http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189502/775509/FANTASY%2BFABRIC%2BBLAZER

2. White Blazer with Zips http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189515/733023/BLAZER%2BWITH%2BZIPS

I'm looking for something that can from go from work to play. Also, has anyone seen or tried either (or both of these) on? Is there a difference in quality or fit? Your opinions are totally appreciated and welcome!


----------



## gymangel812

here's some quick shots of two of the blazers:

red zebra (not sure if this is the right size, when i button, it's a bit big and the shoulder seams go slightly too far, also not sure if it's a keeper, feels kinda old lady-y lol)





white fantasy (love it)


----------



## mishybelle

^oooh... i like the white one!!!


----------



## ipudgybear

phiphi said:


> hi! i'm P. i'm addicted to zara blazers.


Oh my goshhh I love your outfit!!! I still have yet to buy a Zara blazer.. I'm already addicted to everything in Zara. 


gymangel812 said:


> here's some quick shots of two of the blazers:
> 
> red zebra (not sure if this is the right size, when i button, it's a bit big and the shoulder seams go slightly too far, also not sure if it's a keeper, feels kinda old lady-y lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white fantasy (love it)


I love the white blazer!


----------



## phiphi

aswan said:


> agree Phi Phi, do they have a 12 step program for what we got?
> 
> (AZBA) Addicted to Zara Blazers Anonymous?
> 
> On a separate note, wouldn't it be PERFECT if they would allow for reviews on the Zara website, they are so helpful w/ helping to determine fit, color, feel, etc on other sites. some of the stuff fits so random.



i totally agree!! a review section would be great (e-commerce for canada too! LOL) - i'll join your 12 step program. 



gymangel812 said:


> here's some quick shots of two of the blazers:
> 
> red zebra (not sure if this is the right size, when i button, it's a bit big and the shoulder seams go slightly too far, also not sure if it's a keeper, feels kinda old lady-y lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white fantasy (love it)



love them both!



ipudgybear said:


> Oh my goshhh I love your outfit!!! I still have yet to buy a Zara blazer.. I'm already addicted to everything in Zara.
> 
> I love the white blazer!



thank you so much ipudgybear!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Got my red sweater/blazer today and the arms are definitely tighter than most Zara blazers. Not terrible but really fitted. I got a size M.


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> Got my red sweater/blazer today and the arms are definitely tighter than most Zara blazers. Not terrible but really fitted. I got a size M.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1699073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1699074




oh i love the lining


----------



## ahpeste

phiphi said:
			
		

> hi! i'm P. i'm addicted to zara blazers.



Looks good on u. Which blazer is that?


----------



## ahpeste

mishybelle said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies, I'm in search of a white blazer and narrowed it down to these two:
> 
> 1. White Fantasy Fabric Blazer http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189502/775509/FANTASY%2BFABRIC%2BBLAZER
> 
> 2. White Blazer with Zips http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189515/733023/BLAZER%2BWITH%2BZIPS
> 
> I'm looking for something that can from go from work to play. Also, has anyone seen or tried either (or both of these) on? Is there a difference in quality or fit? Your opinions are totally appreciated and welcome!



Havent seen the first one. Ordered the 2nd in neon color and love the quality... Its thick or thicker than most blazers Ive ordered but it doesnt have a lining.


----------



## ipudgybear

Dukeprincess said:


> Got my red sweater/blazer today and the arms are definitely tighter than most Zara blazers. Not terrible but really fitted. I got a size M.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1699073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1699074


I love the blazer! It looks great on you!


----------



## Tiare

The White Fantasy is great, as it's super light, but, still put together looking. However, it feels a little flimsier than other Zara jackets at that $120 price range. My mom said it looked like a jacket made of shredded, dry coconut, so, I'm thinking about it until I'm certain 



mishybelle said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm in search of a white blazer and narrowed it down to these two:
> 
> 1. White Fantasy Fabric Blazer http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189502/775509/FANTASY%2BFABRIC%2BBLAZER
> 
> 2. White Blazer with Zips http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189515/733023/BLAZER%2BWITH%2BZIPS
> 
> I'm looking for something that can from go from work to play. Also, has anyone seen or tried either (or both of these) on? Is there a difference in quality or fit? Your opinions are totally appreciated and welcome!


----------



## leslie_x

my new Zara blazer


----------



## hellokatiegirl

phiphi said:


> hi! i'm P. i'm addicted to zara blazers.



Very chic! I absolutely love your purple Ron Rons, the color is to die for! 



gymangel812 said:


> here's some quick shots of two of the blazers:
> 
> red zebra (not sure if this is the right size, when i button, it's a bit big and the shoulder seams go slightly too far, also not sure if it's a keeper, feels kinda old lady-y lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white fantasy (love it)



The red zebra blazer looks great! Is the color pretty consistent with your pics IRL? Now I am so tempted to get it thanks to everyone's lovely pics! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Got my red sweater/blazer today and the arms are definitely tighter than most Zara blazers. Not terrible but really fitted. I got a size M.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1699073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1699074



The red sweater/blazer looks great on you. Thanks for the sizing advice!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

leslie_x said:


> my new Zara blazer



I love your blazer to leslie_x! I can see why so many of you are addicted to Zara blazers!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Wow Duke you look amazing in that blazer.  I heard reviews that the arms are tight, but is it still comfortable.  I hate wearing things that are uncomfortable and I have bigger arms so not sure the medium will be ok.  It will be here today so we will see.  I ordered a large just in case for a back-up plan.  I had my mind made up I would prob return it, but seeing you changed my mind.



Dukeprincess said:


> Got my red sweater/blazer today and the arms are definitely tighter than most Zara blazers. Not terrible but really fitted. I got a size M.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1699073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1699074


----------



## Chanel 0407

Love this on you.



leslie_x said:


> my new Zara blazer


----------



## leslie_x

thank you hellokatiegirl & Chanel 0407!


----------



## butterfly_baby

reaaly loving ZARA at the moment.

I got a tourquois Blazer and these sandals this week (dont have a pic of the blazer yet, but love the fact that the sandals fit my Bal  )


----------



## cascherping

Love those sandals! And they do really go well with your Bal bag!



butterfly_baby said:


> reaaly loving ZARA at the moment.
> 
> I got a tourquois Blazer and these sandals this week (dont have a pic of the blazer yet, but love the fact that the sandals fit my Bal  )


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Got my red sweater/blazer today and the arms are definitely tighter than most Zara blazers. Not terrible but really fitted. I got a size M.
> 
> View attachment 1699073
> 
> 
> View attachment 1699074



looks fierce!!!! 



ahpeste said:


> Looks good on u. Which blazer is that?



thanks ahpeste! it's a blazer from last season - they have similar in store this season though with gold buttons. i have a link o fit in my blog.



Tiare said:


> The White Fantasy is great, as it's super light, but, still put together looking. However, it feels a little flimsier than other Zara jackets at that $120 price range. My mom said it looked like a jacket made of shredded, dry coconut, so, I'm thinking about it until I'm certain



LOL. i got it even though it's "thinner" because in the summer, i will still be able to wear it without losing 10 pounds sweating it out.. :laughing:



leslie_x said:


> my new Zara blazer



i love this!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Very chic! I absolutely love your purple Ron Rons, the color is to die for!
> 
> The red zebra blazer looks great! Is the color pretty consistent with your pics IRL? Now I am so tempted to get it thanks to everyone's lovely pics!
> 
> The red sweater/blazer looks great on you. Thanks for the sizing advice!



thank you hellokatiegirl! purple is one of my favourite colours. (you need the red zebra blazer )



butterfly_baby said:


> reaaly loving ZARA at the moment.
> 
> I got a tourquois Blazer and these sandals this week (dont have a pic of the blazer yet, but love the fact that the sandals fit my Bal  )



this is SO cool! love it!


----------



## boxermomof2

leslie_x said:


> my new Zara blazer



I LOVE this entire combo!
You have beautiful hair too.


----------



## rx4dsoul

butterfly_baby said:
			
		

> reaaly loving ZARA at the moment.
> 
> I got a tourquois Blazer and these sandals this week (dont have a pic of the blazer yet, but love the fact that the sandals fit my Bal  )



Love the sandals, and the Bal more so! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## leslie_x

thank you phiphi & boxermomof2


----------



## saira1214

I received my safari jacket in M and am afraid that I have to go up to L. Zara's sizing is so inconsistent. I typically wear a 2/4.  I too wish they had a online review system.


----------



## ahpeste

butterfly_baby said:
			
		

> reaaly loving ZARA at the moment.
> 
> I got a tourquois Blazer and these sandals this week (dont have a pic of the blazer yet, but love the fact that the sandals fit my Bal  )



Perfect match! Is the sandals tts? Thanks!


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> oh i love the lining





ipudgybear said:


> I love the blazer! It looks great on you!





hellokatiegirl said:


> The red zebra blazer looks great! Is the color pretty consistent with your pics IRL? Now I am so tempted to get it thanks to everyone's lovely pics!
> 
> 
> 
> The red sweater/blazer looks great on you. Thanks for the sizing advice!





Chanel 0407 said:


> Wow Duke you look amazing in that blazer.  I heard reviews that the arms are tight, but is it still comfortable.  I hate wearing things that are uncomfortable and I have bigger arms so not sure the medium will be ok.  It will be here today so we will see.  I ordered a large just in case for a back-up plan.  I had my mind made up I would prob return it, but seeing you changed my mind.



Thank you for all of the compliments ladies!  

I hope yours fits *Chanel!*


----------



## honeybunch

mishybelle said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm in search of a white blazer and narrowed it down to these two:
> 
> 1. White Fantasy Fabric Blazer http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189502/775509/FANTASY%2BFABRIC%2BBLAZER
> 
> 2. White Blazer with Zips http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189515/733023/BLAZER%2BWITH%2BZIPS
> 
> I'm looking for something that can from go from work to play. Also, has anyone seen or tried either (or both of these) on? Is there a difference in quality or fit? Your opinions are totally appreciated and welcome!



I thought the white fantasy blazer was really poor quality and I'm only tiny but it fit really tight.  I bought the white zip blazer instead.  It's a TRF blazer but it's quite thick and feels good quality compared to the fantasy one.  I'm normally an XS in everything, everywhere, but I got a small in this one and it fits perfectly.  They were out of xs anyway.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes my medium fits fine, actually I have a lot of room in the shoulder.



Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you for all of the compliments ladies!
> 
> I hope yours fits *Chanel!*


----------



## Mia Bella

pekie said:


> Bought this jacket yesterday as regretted not buying similar one they had out last year! It goes with everything!



Looks great! I'm starting to jones for this jacket even though it's hot as all get out here already.



clcoons said:


> God I absolutely love that jacket ... but I live in Arizona, and there is pretty much no opportunity to wear it. (it's already in the 100's here!)



Same! While others are able to wear their blazers and jackets right now we've been in sandals and tank tops for the past month. 



sharilie said:


> I was looking for some time for the perfect oversized clutch and today I found it at my local Zara!



LOVE those, especially the dark blue one!



purse-nality said:


> mint green pleated palazzos....



You look UH-MAZING! Love those pants. 



fumi said:


> Wore this to a party: Zara dress and Christian Louboutin heels



Adorable!



cascherping said:


> I so wish we had a Zara where I live! I was traveling to Chicago this past week and purchased a couple of items (I had just placed an online order so didn't need to get anymore, but I couldn't resist the flats and I love what the t-shirt had to say. Sorry for the price tag in the photo - I should have removed that before taking the photo.
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Zara.jpg



Love both of these pieces! I actually bought the shoes after I saw this pic because I've been looking for a pair of cobalt flats for a while now as wasn't aware of them! So cute. Thanks for sharing!



butterfly_baby said:


> reaaly loving ZARA at the moment.
> 
> I got a tourquois Blazer and these sandals this week (dont have a pic of the blazer yet, but love the fact that the sandals fit my Bal  )



A perfect match! Almost bought these sandals. Might still buy them...how do they run?


----------



## purse-nality

Mia Bella said:


> You look UH-MAZING! Love those pants.



thanks thanks!  missing your looks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lovin all the blazers but with the warm climate we are having, not really practical for me :cry:

I got a couple of their soft linen shirts, pretty sheer though so needs a tank underneath. Got this is in baby blue and light yellow as well as a tank in the same material in the color gray.


----------



## sharilie

everything Zara


----------



## skimmy

mishybelle said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm in search of a white blazer and narrowed it down to these two:
> 
> 1. White Fantasy Fabric Blazer http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189502/775509/FANTASY%2BFABRIC%2BBLAZER
> 
> 2. White Blazer with Zips http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189515/733023/BLAZER%2BWITH%2BZIPS
> 
> I'm looking for something that can from go from work to play. Also, has anyone seen or tried either (or both of these) on? Is there a difference in quality or fit? Your opinions are totally appreciated and welcome!



i just got the white fantasy blazer and i like it a lot.  it is a tad pricey for the quality but figured the cpw (cost per wear) would make it ok.  the only problem is that it is shedding quite a bit right out of the box!  has anyone else had this problem?  please tell me that this will stop...b/c i really don't need to leave a trail.


----------



## boxermomof2

saira1214 said:


> I received my safari jacket in M and am afraid that I have to go up to L. Zara's sizing is so inconsistent. I typically wear a 2/4.  I too wish they had a online review system.



Same here, I'm sending my M back too. It's snug between the shoulders in back. This is most likely why there are size S & M available online now.


----------



## boxermomof2

sharilie said:


> everything Zara



I love these pants on you! Fabulous!
How's the sizing?


----------



## sammie225

got this jacket 2days ago


----------



## south-of-france

This season, Zara really matches my taste.  Apart from a khaki cigarette pant, two fantasy jackets in turquoise and cream and a mint peplum skirt, I got this Katrantzou/Bal-style http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-S2012/199002/798013/FISH+PRINT+DRESS gorgeous dress today as well as this tulip dress http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/ch/en/zara-S2012/189503/777007/TULIP+DRESS, they fit so well  The Isabel Marant-look-alike number shirt in coral was also available. Now I'm trying to figure out what to wear with the peplum skirt 

Does anyone have these jeans already? http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-S2012/199002/785003/SHIRT+WITH+SKULL+BUTTONS


----------



## sharilie

boxermomof2 said:
			
		

> I love these pants on you! Fabulous!
> How's the sizing?



Thanks! Most time I'm a M in Zara pants but this time I had to go with L because the M was to tight on my calves.


----------



## pinknyanko

south-of-france said:


> This season, Zara really matches my taste.  Apart from a khaki cigarette pant, two fantasy jackets in turquoise and cream and a mint peplum skirt, I got this Katrantzou/Bal-style http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-S2012/199002/798013/FISH+PRINT+DRESS gorgeous dress today as well as this tulip dress http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/ch/en/zara-S2012/189503/777007/TULIP+DRESS, they fit so well  The Isabel Marant-look-alike number shirt in coral was also available. Now I'm trying to figure out what to wear with the peplum skirt
> 
> Does anyone have these jeans already? http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-S2012/199002/785003/SHIRT+WITH+SKULL+BUTTONS



love it. i want the fish print dress too. but XS is sold out in USA site :/ might have to go to the store


----------



## spylove22

Does anyone have this or remember seeing it IRL, is it cute? Frayed Blazer w/ zips.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-S2012/189502/779017/FRAYED+BLAZER+WITH+ZIP


----------



## Vickaikai

Safari jacket online!  Mediums only!  (tried to get a small and literally sold out before I could check out!)

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/199002/766521



LVjudy said:


> the jacket now appears to be sold out online... gosh that was fast!


----------



## Sparklybags

spylove22 said:


> Does anyone have this or remember seeing it IRL, is it cute? Frayed Blazer w/ zips.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-S2012/189502/779017/FRAYED+BLAZER+WITH+ZIP



I'm pretty sure I saw that in the store this weekend but didn't pay much attention to it!

I picked up the pastel sequin clutch but when i got home I realised it had a patch of sequins missing so it's going back, i hope they have another one!


----------



## Vickaikai

Hooooly - I bought these sandals within a minute of seeing this photo...  (I have the same bag!)  LOVE IT!!!  (This forum is dangerous!) 



butterfly_baby said:


> reaaly loving ZARA at the moment.
> 
> I got a tourquois Blazer and these sandals this week (dont have a pic of the blazer yet, but love the fact that the sandals fit my Bal  )


----------



## pinknyanko

spylove22 said:


> Does anyone have this or remember seeing it IRL, is it cute? Frayed Blazer w/ zips.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-S2012/189502/779017/FRAYED+BLAZER+WITH+ZIP



it's cute. but for all of these jackets i was not impressed w/ the finishing. extremely cheaply made and cheap poly chiffon or mixed w/ acetate linings (gross). it's a shame because they are really cute.


----------



## butterfly_baby

I have the same problem at the moment, so many pretty things I see here that I want RIGHT NOW, hehe. At least the sandals are not a fortune )




Vickaikai said:


> Hooooly - I bought these sandals within a minute of seeing this photo...  (I have the same bag!)  LOVE IT!!!  (This forum is dangerous!)


----------



## butterfly_baby

I would say yes 




ahpeste said:


> Perfect match! Is the sandals tts? Thanks!


----------



## pinknyanko

i bought this silk blouse over the weekend. the details were cute (the collar, studded buttons on the sleeve tower, cuffs etc). also the fit is quite slim. way better for me than equipment 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...508/785015/SILK+SHIRT+WITH+APPLIQUE+ON+COLLAR


----------



## yellow08

spylove22 said:


> Does anyone have this or remember seeing it IRL, is it cute? Frayed Blazer w/ zips.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-S2012/189502/779017/FRAYED+BLAZER+WITH+ZIP


 
I saw it and it's okay, IMO. I'm not a fan of the zippers but that's just me. It's one of jackets you have to try on to determine whether or not you like it. I wasn't a fan of the material.


----------



## spylove22

Thanks everyone for replying so fast, I think I will skip the frayed blazer. I hope they add some more new blazers to the site!


----------



## juneping

any feedback on this pair of shoes?? has anyone tried them??


----------



## Alegory

I tried it ! 
It's an uncomfortable heel hight for me but it's a very nice shoe it's covered in pretty stud like cristals . But they all had glue residue


----------



## prettydagger

Heads up to anyone wanting the safari green jacket with black leather sleeves (not sure which one, sorry): I saw them all pulled from the floor today, on a rolling rack marked, "DO NOT PUT ON FLOOR!" Chances are, they'll disappear from the website and all stores very soon.


----------



## pinknyanko

prettydagger said:


> Heads up to anyone wanting the safari green jacket with black leather sleeves (not sure which one, sorry): I saw them all pulled from the floor today, on a rolling rack marked, "DO NOT PUT ON FLOOR!" Chances are, they'll disappear from the website and all stores very soon.



really? i was there on Saturday and one of the worker was saying it was the best selling jacket lately.


----------



## pinknyanko

oh, has anyone seen the mini shoppers? are they cute? 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-us-S2012/189512/737556/DIE-CAST+MINI+SHOPPER

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189512/735036/MINI+SHOPPER


----------



## xkilljoy

pinknyanko said:


> oh, has anyone seen the mini shoppers? are they cute?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-us-S2012/189512/737556/DIE-CAST+MINI+SHOPPER
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189512/735036/MINI+SHOPPER



I saw the mini yellow one in store, I have the regular sized shopper and I feel the quality of the mini is lower than the regular one.
I prefer the larger shopper over this one, the mini is an odd size or maybe I'm just not used to it. I do like the fact that is comes in so many colours though.


----------



## poptarts

Zara sisters


----------



## juneping

Alegory said:


> I tried it !
> It's an uncomfortable heel hight for me but it's a very nice shoe it's covered in pretty stud like cristals . But they all had glue residue



thank you...i am on the fence about them....so i am leaning no then..


----------



## Sjensen

spylove22 said:


> Does anyone have this or remember seeing it IRL, is it cute? Frayed Blazer w/ zips.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-S2012/189502/779017/FRAYED+BLAZER+WITH+ZIP


 
I saw this at Zara and while it was cute it didnt seem great. The texture was a little too rough and stiff for my liking.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Sjensen

. . . also. . .  so I went to Zara in Vegas and they didnt have the red zebra lined jacket (BOO!)  I went every day (even more than once a day) for 3 days to see if they got the red jacket! My hubby was such a sweetie to tag along with me. We stayed at the Encore but its still quite a walk !! Im sure the Zara workers were thinking I was a stalker!! LOL! But I did try on and fell in love with and bought the mint zipped blazer! The color is awesome!


----------



## clcoons

I went into the Zara in Vegas a few times last week, too. Didn't buy anything though  Very disappointed in the stock.


----------



## fmd914

Sjensen said:


> . . . also. . .  so I went to Zara in Vegas and they didnt have the red zebra lined jacket (BOO!)  I went every day (even more than once a day) for 3 days to see if they got the red jacket! My hubby was such a sweetie to tag along with me. We stayed at the Encore but its still quite a walk !! Im sure the Zara workers were thinking I was a stalker!! LOL! But I did try on and fell in love with and bought the mint zipped blazer! The color is awesome!




Sorry that you didn't find the red zebra lined jacket.  I too have stalked stores during vacations!  .  I sent the red zebra cardigan jacket back as I just didn't absolutely love it (and have bought sooooo much at Zara the past couple of months).  However, I did keep the mint zipped blazer.  I totally agree with you - the color is beyond AWESOME!


----------



## cascherping

Absolutely!! I wore the flats today and they were so comfortable - so happy with that purchase.

[QUOTE

Love both of these pieces! I actually bought the shoes after I saw this pic because I've been looking for a pair of cobalt flats for a while now as wasn't aware of them! So cute. Thanks for sharing!

QUOTE]


----------



## chicology

poptarts said:


> Zara sisters


wow..love this pic


----------



## prettydagger

pinknyanko said:


> really? i was there on Saturday and one of the worker was saying it was the best selling jacket lately.



It isn't due to lack of demand, but possibly due to it being too direct a copy of something.


----------



## ArianaNomNom

Just ordered the fish print dress Ive been waiting for 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-us-S2012/189503/798013/FISH+PRINT+DRESS
It's back in stock/or finally in stock


----------



## Fee4zy

poptarts said:


> Zara sisters


I'm looking for any of these colors in size 5.  Please PM me if you see them in a store, so I can call them!  Thanks.


----------



## imlvholic

south-of-france said:


> This season, Zara really matches my taste.  Apart from a khaki cigarette pant, two fantasy jackets in turquoise and cream and a mint peplum skirt, I got this Katrantzou/Bal-style http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-S2012/199002/798013/FISH+PRINT+DRESS gorgeous dress today as well as this tulip dress http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/ch/en/zara-S2012/189503/777007/TULIP+DRESS, they fit so well  The Isabel Marant-look-alike number shirt in coral was also available. Now I'm trying to figure out what to wear with the peplum skirt
> 
> Does anyone have these jeans already? http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-S2012/199002/785003/SHIRT+WITH+SKULL+BUTTONS



I just bought the gorgeous black & white tulip dress when i was in Santa Monica LA last week & i would have bought the fish dress too if they had it. I love love the fit of these tulip dresses. I may have to get the fish dress online.


----------



## AEGIS

spylove22 said:


> Does anyone have this or remember seeing it IRL, is it cute? Frayed Blazer w/ zips.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-S2012/189502/779017/FRAYED+BLAZER+WITH+ZIP





i didn't care for it


----------



## pinknyanko

ArianaNomNom said:
			
		

> Just ordered the fish print dress Ive been waiting for
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189503/798013/FISH%2BPRINT%2BDRESS
> It's back in stock/or finally in stock



I ordered it too. I hope it fits me


----------



## Alegory

juneping said:


> thank you...i am on the fence about them....so i am leaning no then..



It's a pretty shape but I couldn't get them due to the heel being so low it's a 50s style shoe with a modern twist ! Hope you can get them still this was 4 weeks ago and they only had 2 pairs left in my local store.


----------



## calg1907

I Heart this green top from Zara. It has a U shape back.got 2 more of this in black and white.


----------



## calg1907

Twins! So comfy! And nice fit too


----------



## phiphi

poptarts said:


> Zara sisters



LOVE!!!!!!! 



calg1907 said:


> View attachment 1703284
> 
> 
> I Heart this green top from Zara. It has a U shape back.got 2 more of this in black and white.



this is so pretty on you - the colours are amazing.



calg1907 said:


> View attachment 1703286
> 
> 
> Twins! So comfy! And nice fit too



great pics! they look _so_ fun.


----------



## phiphi

i broke down and got the other colourway in the colourblock shoes..


----------



## calg1907

phiphi said:
			
		

> LOVE!!!!!!!
> 
> this is so pretty on you - the colours are amazing.
> 
> great pics! they look so fun.



thanks phiphi! I am a follower of your blog


----------



## juneping

phiphi said:
			
		

> i broke down and got the other colourway in the colourblock shoes..



I think this pair is my fav style of this season


----------



## calg1907

T-sandals when worn


----------



## south-of-france

^gorgeous!

Here are some of my recent purchases... fish print dress. tulip dress and cigarette pants. 

Still trying to figure out what to wear with that peplum skirt I like so much!  I didn't get that t-shirt and don't want to wear a blouse (too conservative). Help? Thanks 

And please excuse the black flats/no shoes!!


----------



## calg1907

south-of-france said:
			
		

> ^gorgeous!
> 
> Here are some of my recent purchases... fish print dress. tulip dress and cigarette pants.
> 
> Still trying to figure out what to wear with that peplum skirt I like so much!  I didn't get that t-shirt and don't want to wear a blouse (too conservative). Help? Thanks
> 
> And please excuse the black flats/no shoes!!



Love the peplum skirt! Will try to get one this weekend &#128521;


----------



## quynh_1206

Bought these new mint jeans and silk shirt. They seem such great quality and such a pretty color. The jeans feel and fit very similar to my Jbrand colored denim. It feels of the similar soft Japanese twill that Jbrand uses. I wouldn't wear both at the same time though...that would just be mint overload.


----------



## south-of-france

^Don't you adore the mint color? Looks great! 

I took a few more, please lmk what you think!


----------



## Mia Bella

calg1907 said:


> View attachment 1703286
> 
> 
> Twins! So comfy! And nice fit too



LOVE. How does the sizing run? 
I get kind of disheartened with Zara's shoes because I'm an 8.5 but I have to get the 9 and they usually fit like a 9.5. So frustrating!


----------



## calg1907

For me its true to size.i am a size 40 an i have a wide feet. It fits really good


----------



## blessedchildxd

south-of-france said:


> ^Don't you adore the mint color? Looks great!
> 
> I took a few more, please lmk what you think!



Your legs look amazing in that second picture!! (haha first post ever!)


----------



## shihfan

Dukeprincess said:


> Got my red sweater/blazer today and the arms are definitely tighter than most Zara blazers. Not terrible but really fitted. I got a size M.
> 
> I also got this blazer  (red piped fantasy blazer) in the mail today... is it supposed to be 3/4 sleeved you think? lol on me the sleeves definitely come short. Shoulder/arm a little snug, but not horrible since material has a little give in it. is that how yours fit as welll


----------



## laksalala

Hi ladies! Anyone know what are the jeans inseams? Thanks


----------



## juneping

laksalala said:


> Hi ladies! Anyone know what are the jeans inseams? Thanks



may be 30 inches...i only got 2 pairs...


----------



## Dukeprincess

shihfan said:


> Dukeprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my red sweater/blazer today and the arms are definitely tighter than most Zara blazers. Not terrible but really fitted. I got a size M.
> 
> I also got this blazer  (red piped fantasy blazer) in the mail today... is it supposed to be 3/4 sleeved you think? lol on me the sleeves definitely come short. Shoulder/arm a little snug, but not horrible since material has a little give in it. is that how yours fit as welll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think so.  That's exactly how mine fits.
Click to expand...


----------



## phiphi

calg1907 said:


> thanks phiphi! I am a follower of your blog



aww!! that's so awesome! thank you so much! 



juneping said:


> I think this pair is my fav style of this season



they hit a home run with this pair!!



south-of-france said:


> ^gorgeous!
> 
> Here are some of my recent purchases... fish print dress. tulip dress and cigarette pants.
> 
> Still trying to figure out what to wear with that peplum skirt I like so much!  I didn't get that t-shirt and don't want to wear a blouse (too conservative). Help? Thanks
> 
> And please excuse the black flats/no shoes!!



i love everything you got! may i ask how you sized in the floral tulip dress?



quynh_1206 said:


> Bought these new mint jeans and silk shirt. They seem such great quality and such a pretty color. The jeans feel and fit very similar to my Jbrand colored denim. It feels of the similar soft Japanese twill that Jbrand uses. I wouldn't wear both at the same time though...that would just be mint overload.



you look great in it all!!


----------



## laksalala

Thanks so much juneping!


----------



## pinknyanko

quynh_1206 said:
			
		

> Bought these new mint jeans and silk shirt. They seem such great quality and such a pretty color. The jeans feel and fit very similar to my Jbrand colored denim. It feels of the similar soft Japanese twill that Jbrand uses. I wouldn't wear both at the same time though...that would just be mint overload.



Looks great. I got the same blouse.


----------



## south-of-france

blessedchildxd said:
			
		

> Your legs look amazing in that second picture!! (haha first post ever!)



Thank you!!! *kiss*


----------



## south-of-france

phiphi said:
			
		

> aww!! that's so awesome! thank you so much!
> 
> they hit a home run with this pair!!
> 
> i love everything you got! may i ask how you sized in the floral tulip dress?
> 
> you look great in it all!!



Sure, I'm an M in most Zara clothes and also the tulip dress, S in looser tops. HTH!


----------



## pinknyanko

south-of-france said:
			
		

> ^gorgeous!
> 
> Here are some of my recent purchases... fish print dress. tulip dress and cigarette pants.
> 
> Still trying to figure out what to wear with that peplum skirt I like so much!  I didn't get that t-shirt and don't want to wear a blouse (too conservative). Help? Thanks
> 
> And please excuse the black flats/no shoes!!



That fish dress is so cute! Glad I ordered it off the USA site when it came back in stock. Hope it looks good on me too! Will also need to find an occasion to wear it. Do you find it dressy? 

For the peplum skirt I think it will look good with sleeveless tops.


----------



## south-of-france

pinknyanko said:
			
		

> That fish dress is so cute! Glad I ordered it off the USA site when it came back in stock. Hope it looks good on me too! Will also need to find an occasion to wear it. Do you find it dressy?
> 
> For the peplum skirt I think it will look good with sleeveless tops.



Thank you. I find it a bit dressy but not gown-dressy. I think it'd be great for cocktails, a great summer night out on the town or even mother's day at a nice restaurant. You can dress it down too. But it does look awesome with high heels


----------



## PrincessBal

Zara flower pants and Bouclé jacket (current collection).


----------



## south-of-france

Lovely! Very nice pic


----------



## sammie225

i got this shirt with leather details on the shoulders some weeks ago and i was so happy with it,but after washing it a handful of times there were holes in it  so i just took some scissors and punched lots of holes in it,now it looks like they would belong to it haha


----------



## butterfly_baby

i got this dress today, after thinking about it for 10 days...it doesnt fit properly at the upper part, guess my girls are too small, haha. but the color brings out blue eyes so I just had to get it..


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Tee with zippered back...I love there loose shirts, so comfy!!


----------



## Chipper

^I do as well, can't go wrong with a relaxed tee.  Love the leopard pop from your heels!


----------



## Sparklybags

PrincessBal said:


> Zara flower pants and Bouclé jacket (current collection).



Super cute! I have these pants too but I am yet to wear them out!


----------



## jesscat

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Tee with zippered back...I love there loose shirts, so comfy!!



So cute!


----------



## jesscat

poptarts said:


> Zara sisters



haha, i already had the fuchsia/orange pair and then went back and got the black pair this wknd! loooove those shoes, and such a good price!


----------



## jan1nec

I'm so happy as a San Diegen that they are finally building a Zara in the Fashion Valley Mall! I had to rely on South Coast Plaza for a while but they never had any small sizes available. Now I have a chance!


----------



## ochie

jan1nec said:
			
		

> I'm so happy as a San Diegen that they are finally building a Zara in the Fashion Valley Mall! I had to rely on South Coast Plaza for a while but they never had any small sizes available. Now I have a chance!



I am also from San Deigo, I always go to SCP and mission viejo, just to buy Zara, do you know when will they open?


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Jesscat!



jesscat said:


> So cute!


----------



## princessDD

phiphi said:
			
		

> i broke down and got the other colourway in the colourblock shoes..



Love this outfit!


----------



## calg1907

I tried this beauty today.unfirtunately, i have wide feet so the fitting doesnt really look good on me *sad*


----------



## Sweetyqbk

On a cruise this past week. Seems all my outfits were Zara. Couldn't wait to wear em all. The coral skirt is Zara and the shoes. The pants are see through with shorts built in. Pictures don't do them justice.


----------



## boslvuton

love those outfits sweety!!!

hey ladies... does anyone know if these came/come in a different color?  i was at Zara last night and LOVED these, but I already have similar magenta suede heel, so I couldnt justify the expense.... BUT if they came in another color 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...n/zara-us-S2012/189510/796520/SUEDE+SLINGBACK


----------



## Missh88

Does anyone else own this jacket? I couldn't decide whether to purchase today! 

Would love to hear from anyone with this! How do you wear yours? Any alternatives to jeans? 

TIA!


----------



## ilovefashion87

I need the skirt and pants in my life




Sweetyqbk said:


> On a cruise this past week. Seems all my outfits were Zara. Couldn't wait to wear em all. The coral skirt is Zara and the shoes. The pants are see through with shorts built in. Pictures don't do them justice.


----------



## juneping

Missh88 said:


> Does anyone else own this jacket? I couldn't decide whether to purchase today!
> 
> Would love to hear from anyone with this! How do you wear yours? Any alternatives to jeans?
> 
> TIA!



the way you have it is pretty nice...


----------



## pinknyanko

prettydagger said:


> It isn't due to lack of demand, but possibly due to it being too direct a copy of something.



oh i see~ i purchased the XS... was thinking of possibly sizing up to a S for a baggier/casual fit. but... i see it's taken off the site now. so you are probably right :/


----------



## saira1214

Missh88 said:


> Does anyone else own this jacket? I couldn't decide whether to purchase today!
> 
> Would love to hear from anyone with this! How do you wear yours? Any alternatives to jeans?
> 
> TIA!


 This looks great on you!! Is that the fantasy blazer? ***runs off to check website***


----------



## honeybunch

Missh88 said:


> Does anyone else own this jacket? I couldn't decide whether to purchase today!
> 
> Would love to hear from anyone with this! How do you wear yours? Any alternatives to jeans?
> 
> TIA!


 
Looks great on you.  Looks good with what you're wearing.  Could also wear it with little dresses.  Is this the one that has the sparkle thread running through it?  Did you buy it in the end?


----------



## south-of-france

Missh88 said:


> Does anyone else own this jacket? I couldn't decide whether to purchase today!
> 
> Would love to hear from anyone with this! How do you wear yours? Any alternatives to jeans?
> 
> TIA!



I have it and use it a lot of the time! A great buy IMHO!


----------



## Missh88

saira1214 said:
			
		

> This looks great on you!! Is that the fantasy blazer? ***runs off to check website***



I'm not sure actually! It's a woven cotton texture, structured shoulders. Not sure how clear my picture is as I'm using my iPhone!


----------



## Missh88

honeybunch said:
			
		

> Looks great on you.  Looks good with what you're wearing.  Could also wear it with little dresses.  Is this the one that has the sparkle thread running through it?  Did you buy it in the end?



I like the idea of pairing with dresses. Hmm... I didn't purchase today, no. But I'm going shopping again with a friend tomorrow so I might check it out again! It doesn't have any gold thread, just cream woven fabric - what I think is cotton


----------



## Missh88

south-of-france said:
			
		

> I have it and use it a lot of the time! A great buy IMHO!



SOF - would you mind me asking how you wear it? I'd like to wear it to work and casual for the weekends. For work I have to be smart but not too corporate. I feel like it could be very easy to make the jacket too formal! Think I'm just going to have to try it again tomorrow!


----------



## quynh_1206

Missh88 said:


> Does anyone else own this jacket? I couldn't decide whether to purchase today!
> 
> Would love to hear from anyone with this! How do you wear yours? Any alternatives to jeans?
> 
> TIA!


 You should definitely purchase this jacket. It looks amazing on you. Your whole outfit is really cute.


----------



## glossygal

Missh88 said:
			
		

> Does anyone else own this jacket? I couldn't decide whether to purchase today!
> 
> Would love to hear from anyone with this! How do you wear yours? Any alternatives to jeans?
> 
> TIA!



I have this jacket and it's very easy to match this jacket! I wear it with jeans, casual dresses and it's also great with pastel colored jeans!!


----------



## jan1nec

ochie said:


> I am also from San Deigo, I always go to SCP and mission viejo, just to buy Zara, do you know when will they open?



Probably in the fall. It's across from h&M where the old f21 used to be. When I was there the week before it wasn't posted as coming soon. If I find out I'll let ya know.


----------



## south-of-france

Missh88 said:
			
		

> SOF - would you mind me asking how you wear it? I'd like to wear it to work and casual for the weekends. For work I have to be smart but not too corporate. I feel like it could be very easy to make the jacket too formal! Think I'm just going to have to try it again tomorrow!



I've worn it with black pants and top for work and with blue jeans and a fitted tee casual, or yesterday I put on my new Zara salmon cigarette pants and a black top. I have received a lot of compliments on this jacket.


----------



## spylove22

Missh88 said:


> Does anyone else own this jacket? I couldn't decide whether to purchase today!
> 
> Would love to hear from anyone with this! How do you wear yours? Any alternatives to jeans?
> 
> TIA!


 
Looks really amazing on you! You have to get it!


----------



## jesscat

Missh88 said:


> Does anyone else own this jacket? I couldn't decide whether to purchase today!
> 
> Would love to hear from anyone with this! How do you wear yours? Any alternatives to jeans?
> 
> TIA!



That looks great on you! You should def get it - it goes perfectly with your entire outfit too, haha. And I love your Mulberry!


----------



## icecreamom

Sorry that I've been MIA lately, I never came back to post the modeling pics of the zebra lining jacket :shame: But I was taking my finals, and getting ready for the big day. 
Commencement day outfit. Zara skirt and top


----------



## Dukeprincess

icecreamom said:


> Sorry that I've been MIA lately, I never came back to post the modeling pics of the zebra lining jacket :shame: But I was taking my finals, and getting ready for the big day.
> Commencement day outfit. Zara skirt and top



Congratulations!!!


----------



## jellybebe

I broke down and got the black fantasy studded blazer today. It was a bit more pricey than I wanted, but I loved it as soon as I got over the fact that it's not meant to close at all.


----------



## south-of-france

^ Me too!


----------



## spylove22

icecreamom said:


> Sorry that I've been MIA lately, I never came back to post the modeling pics of the zebra lining jacket :shame: But I was taking my finals, and getting ready for the big day.
> Commencement day outfit. Zara skirt and top


 
Conrgrats!


----------



## poptarts

chicology said:


> wow..love this pic





phiphi said:


> LOVE!!!!!!!



Thank you ladies 



phiphi said:


> i broke down and got the other colourway in the colourblock



Love this look! So fresh and pretty. The ban system kinda broke down eh..






calg1907 said:


> Twins! So comfy! And nice fit too



Great shoes!





PrincessBal said:


> Zara flower pants and Bouclé jacket (current collection).




This is such a great look. You look fab.


----------


I'm not normally a pink person but had to order this jacket as it looks wonderful. Why is Zara so good this season? Stop taking my money 






_Photo credit: Zara_


----------



## phiphi

poptarts said:


> Thank you ladies
> 
> *Love this look! So fresh and pretty. The ban system kinda broke down eh..
> *
> 
> ----------
> 
> 
> I'm not normally a pink person but had to order this jacket as it looks wonderful. Why is Zara so good this season? Stop taking my money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Photo credit: Zara_



thank you dear!! ... and it will keep breaking down if you don't stop posting such gorgeous pictures to tempt me!!! LOL. thankfully i don't get e-comm here, or i'd be crying.  i can't wait to see it on you!! xox


----------



## jellybebe

poptarts said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies
> 
> Love this look! So fresh and pretty. The ban system kinda broke down eh..
> 
> Great shoes!
> 
> This is such a great look. You look fab.
> 
> ----------
> 
> I'm not normally a pink person but had to order this jacket as it looks wonderful. Why is Zara so good this season? Stop taking my money
> 
> Photo credit: Zara



I tried on this jacket today. I didn't buy it because it seemed to fit really small, and the back sort of rode up and flared out because the back has a sort of peplum shape. I am more curvy up top so it wasn't flattering on me but hopefully it looks great on you!


----------



## glossygal

There is another new jacket on their site! Has anyone tried this one??
It looks pretty!!


----------



## miu miu1

Why, oh why is zara doing this to me!? So many good stuff this season and they just keep coming! Broke down and spent 300&#8364; yesterday... But I got the red cardigan with the zebra lining


----------



## Ebonynoir

glossygal said:


> There is another new jacket on their site! Has anyone tried this one??
> It looks pretty!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1708225



Its lovely, but I am still hopping they will do a black n white one too


----------



## Minda

I saw these pants on the satorialist, and got them in coral and electric blue! 

http://www.thesartorialist.com/photos/on-the-street-hennessy-rd-hong-kong/


----------



## butterfly_baby

here's the turquoise blazer I was mentioning in one of my last posts:

love my tiffany blazer


----------



## yellow08

glossygal said:


> There is another new jacket on their site! Has anyone tried this one??
> It looks pretty!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1708225



I can't seem to find this one online.


----------



## glossygal

yellow08 said:
			
		

> I can't seem to find this one online.



I saw it in the Dutch online shop.


----------



## miu miu1

glossygal said:


> I saw it in the Dutch online shop.



The german one has it too.


----------



## poptarts

phiphi said:


> thank you dear!! ... and it will keep breaking down if you don't stop posting such gorgeous pictures to tempt me!!! LOL. thankfully i don't get e-comm here, or i'd be crying.  i can't wait to see it on you!! xox



I told this to another friend, but I don't think any of us really understand what the word "ban" means  The jacket will be lovely on you!



jellybebe said:


> I tried on this jacket today. I didn't buy it because it seemed to fit really small, and the back sort of rode up and flared out because the back has a sort of peplum shape. I am more curvy up top so it wasn't flattering on me but hopefully it looks great on you!



Thank you for the feedback. This concerns me a little because I'm curvy up top too and I'm tall, hopefully it won't be too short in the back. Just to be safe I ordered a size bigger just now so hopefully one of them will work out 




glossygal said:


> There is another new jacket on their site! Has anyone tried this one??
> It looks pretty!!



Another great jacket!





miu miu1 said:


> Why, oh why is zara doing this to me!? So many good stuff this season and they just keep coming! Broke down and spent 300&#8364; yesterday... But I got the red cardigan with the zebra lining



I'm right there with you. I don't think I've ever shopped at Zara this much before. Congratulations on your red cardigan


----------



## miu miu1

poptarts said:


> I'm right there with you. I don't think I've ever shopped at Zara this much before. Congratulations on your red cardigan



I always liked zara, but this is getting out of control 
Especially the skinny pants and the tweed blazer or fantasy jackets as they call them. I buy one and a few days later I want about ten more


----------



## poptarts

miu miu1 said:


> I always liked zara, but this is getting out of control
> Especially the skinny pants and the tweed blazer or fantasy jackets as they call them. I buy one and a few days later I want about ten more



Same here. So many great pieces this season. The worst thing is they keep putting out new (and fab) things everyday.


----------



## miu miu1

poptarts said:


> Same here. So many great pieces this season. The worst thing is they keep putting out new (and fab) things everyday.



Exactly! I hope they stop soon 
No, actually I'm glad they finally stepped up their game.


----------



## ipudgybear

miu miu1 said:


> Exactly! I hope they stop soon
> No, actually I'm glad they finally stepped up their game.



It's not good for my wallet though. I am trying to withhold and not buy anything online...but every time I check there are new items out for me to want. I think it's time for me to go on a zara shopping spree!


----------



## aswan

OH HECK NOOOOO! ush: WHY Zara? why do you do this to my wallet! (running off to purchase this stunner) 

And I just purchased the gorgeous pink blazer. I'm at the point where I'm afraid to check the site, something new I like always comes up!!!! 



glossygal said:


> There is another new jacket on their site! Has anyone tried this one??
> It looks pretty!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1708225


----------



## lara0112

I bought myself a 'after having had the baby getting home from the hospital' outfit today in the most gorgeous blue!!!

these are the jacket and the pants I bought - jacket exact same, pants in blue but same style

love the jackets with all the shoulder detail


----------



## butterfly_baby

everything blue although it's a girl? hehe, jk  was thinking of the pants too. love both pieces!



lara0112 said:


> I bought myself a 'after having had the baby getting home from the hospital' outfit today in the most gorgeous blue!!!
> 
> these are the jacket and the pants I bought - jacket exact same, pants in blue but same style
> 
> love the jackets with all the shoulder detail


----------



## lara0112

butterfly_baby said:


> everything blue although it's a girl? hehe, jk  was thinking of the pants too. love both pieces!



hehe - got all pink for the baby of course!!

thanks, love those jackets, there was also a navy blue with matching pant, very hard to walk away from but I really can't.... 

I was also checking out their chanel-style jackets they have all over the place, I love how they look but not so much on me unfortunately....


----------



## lara0112

Minda said:


> I saw these pants on the satorialist, and got them in coral and electric blue!
> 
> http://www.thesartorialist.com/photos/on-the-street-hennessy-rd-hong-kong/



got the last pair in electric blue in a size I can fit into right now LOL 

love those


----------



## butterfly_baby

lara0112 said:


> I was also checking out their chanel-style jackets they have all over the place, I love how they look but not so much on me unfortunately....



same here. I love the look but they look awkward on me hehe


----------



## juneping

got this clutch @ the Fifth Ave store....they don't have it online yet...


----------



## icecreamom

Dukeprincess said:


> Congratulations!!!





spylove22 said:


> Conrgrats!



Thank you!


----------



## icecreamom

mmm.. any mod pictures of the cute pink blazer? I kinda want it but don't know if I $159 want it :giggles:


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Here is the white boucle jacket I just bought.  It's the same one as the pink and green versions that have been posted here.


----------



## chloe_chanel

juneping said:
			
		

> got this clutch @ the Fifth Ave store....they don't have it online yet...



Your outfit and the clutch are fab!


----------



## spylove22

so I caved and got the new mint green fantasy blazer online, hope it gets here soon


----------



## aswan

ahahhaa, same here, i thought i was the only one! these chanel esque jackets are killing me this season BUT i'm shaped like a box, or square, or linebacker and some of them look unfortunate on me ush: but that doesn't stop me from trying to squeeze myself into them! 



butterfly_baby said:


> same here. I love the look but they look awkward on me hehe


----------



## honeybunch

A few weeks ago I purchased the Fantasy Fabric Studded Blazer in black and ended up returning it because I'd just bought two other blazers and felt guilty! Anyway, I couldn't get it out of my head so ended up buying it again off the website.  I picked it up from the store today and was really disappointed when I opened the packaging as this one was covered in a metallic thread, not like the one I'd bought before.  Has anyone else noticed this - that they've changed the fabric so it has a shimmer effect? I really like the jacket but preferred it in the plain black fabric.  Not sure what I should do? Is there no way  of getting hold of the original version now?


----------



## spylove22

south-of-france said:


> ^Don't you adore the mint color? Looks great!
> 
> I took a few more, please lmk what you think!


 
I love these outfits!! epecially the pink one, is that one available online?


----------



## rhogiela

honeybunch said:


> A few weeks ago I purchased the Fantasy Fabric Studded Blazer in black and ended up returning it because I'd just bought two other blazers and felt guilty! Anyway, I couldn't get it out of my head so ended up buying it again off the website.  I picked it up from the store today and was really disappointed when I opened the packaging as this one was covered in a metallic thread, not like the one I'd bought before.  Has anyone else noticed this - that they've changed the fabric so it has a shimmer effect? I really like the jacket but preferred it in the plain black fabric.  Not sure what I should do? Is there no way  of getting hold of the original version now?



I've seen quite a few of the original plain black fabric studded blazers at the SCP Zara.  So, worry not:  it's still out there!


----------



## honeybunch

rhogiela said:


> I've seen quite a few of the original plain black fabric studded blazers at the SCP Zara.  So, worry not:  it's still out there!


 

Whats the SCP? I am in the UK.  Thanks.


----------



## jesscat

icecreamom said:


> mmm.. any mod pictures of the cute pink blazer? I kinda want it but don't know if I $159 want it :giggles:



I totally agree! If it were under $100 I would have snapped it up...


----------



## mishybelle

honeybunch said:


> A few weeks ago I purchased the Fantasy Fabric Studded Blazer in black and ended up returning it because I'd just bought two other blazers and felt guilty! Anyway, I couldn't get it out of my head so ended up buying it again off the website.  I picked it up from the store today and was really disappointed when I opened the packaging as this one was covered in a metallic thread, not like the one I'd bought before.  Has anyone else noticed this - that they've changed the fabric so it has a shimmer effect? I really like the jacket but preferred it in the plain black fabric.  Not sure what I should do? Is there no way  of getting hold of the original version now?



Booo... I just ordered this last week. I hope it doesn't have metallic threads, or else it's going back


----------



## rhogiela

honeybunch said:


> Whats the SCP? I am in the UK.  Thanks.



Oh, shoot.  South Coast Plaza in Southern California.  I know for a fact that the plain black fabric ones are still out there!


----------



## honeybunch

rhogiela said:


> Oh, shoot.  South Coast Plaza in Southern California.  I know for a fact that the plain black fabric ones are still out there!



Shame I'm not a little nearer - LOL!


----------



## honeybunch

mishybelle said:


> Booo... I just ordered this last week. I hope it doesn't have metallic threads, or else it's going back



Fingers crossed for you! Mine is going back.  The metallic threads make it look cheap and the quality is not as good. Can't explain it but there are some white areas in the jacket as if there is a different fabric showing through underneath the outer fabric.  The quality looks really bad.  So disappointing.


----------



## flutterby

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here is the white boucle jacket I just bought. It's the same one as the pink and green versions that have been posted here.


 
Can I ask what size you got? I'm typically a size XS or S, althought at Zara I usually have to size up to a M...


----------



## rhogiela

Anyone own the "mini shopper"?  http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/209504/735036

I've been eyeing this one and would appreciate any feedback.  Thanks!


----------



## mytwocents

does anyone have pictures or can they comment on the jersey blazers?
I want to know if they still have some structure or is it just like a soft t shirt material?


----------



## Jenny Lauren

flutterby said:


> Can I ask what size you got? I'm typically a size XS or S, althought at Zara I usually have to size up to a M...



Hi Flutterby, I bought an XS.  I'm typically an XS or S at Zara.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Alegory

Although coustomer service sucks at the grove in Beverly hills 
There was tonss of fantasy blazers in all colors ! All sizes as of 7 pm Sunday the 6 of may Hope this helps anyone


----------



## prettydagger

mytwocents said:


> does anyone have pictures or can they comment on the jersey blazers?
> I want to know if they still have some structure or is it just like a soft t shirt material?



They have pretty good structure for being jersey...I think there's a pic of a teal one a few pages back...


----------



## kelbell35

Everyone looks great! 

I honestly cannot walk into Zara without buying something.  That is not okay. :girlwhack: 

I just bought this dress today...


----------



## jesscat

So I've been looking for white jeans and today picked up the zara ones, but i cant quite make up my mind- what do u guys think? Keep or return? Do they make my legs look like sausages? Lol


----------



## spylove22

jesscat said:


> So I've been looking for white jeans and today picked up the zara ones, but i cant quite make up my mind- what do u guys think? Keep or return? Do they make my legs look like sausages? Lol
> 
> View attachment 1711488
> 
> 
> View attachment 1711494


 
They look really good on you!! Keeper!


----------



## kelbell35

mytwocents said:


> does anyone have pictures or can they comment on the jersey blazers?
> I want to know if they still have some structure or is it just like a soft t shirt material?



I tried on a black one a few weeks ago.  It seemed to have decent structure - I'm just not sure how it would hold up over time.  I can say that it is one of the most comfortable things I have ever tried on.  The only reason I decided not to buy it was because I didn't like the low placement of the button in the front.


----------



## mytwocents

kelbell35 said:


> I tried on a black one a few weeks ago. It seemed to have decent structure - I'm just not sure how it would hold up over time. I can say that it is one of the most comfortable things I have ever tried on. The only reason I decided not to buy it was because I didn't like the low placement of the button in the front.


 
thank you! it looks good on you. 
Yea the button is low but I just would not button it and leave it open


----------



## mytwocents

prettydagger said:


> They have pretty good structure for being jersey...I think there's a pic of a teal one a few pages back...


 

Thanks, I found it. 
It looks pretty good.


----------



## jesscat

spylove22 said:


> They look really good on you!! Keeper!



 Thanks for sharing your opinion! I do like how they're the perfect length - I'm only 5'4 so I tend to have to shorten hems! haha


----------



## jesscat

south-of-france said:


> I've worn it with black pants and top for work and with blue jeans and a fitted tee casual, or yesterday I put on my new Zara salmon cigarette pants and a black top. I have received a lot of compliments on this jacket.



I actually tried on that jacket today when I was at zara, but felt like my shoulders looked really...square. The SA just said that was they style, but is it just me? haha I did like it though, but I didn't try it on with the right things underneath, so couldn't really judge...


----------



## spylove22

jesscat said:


> Thanks for sharing your opinion! I do like how they're the perfect length - I'm only 5'4 so I tend to have to shorten hems! haha


 
true, I'm the same height


----------



## shesnochill

Mia Bella said:


> How does the sizing run with these? I've bought 2 pairs of Zara shoes (1 pair of flats and 1 pair of sandals) and both ended up being a little big. I'm an 8.5 but bought 9s since my size isn't an option. I'm wondering if I should size down with these...
> 
> Also, do you love them? Comfy? TIA for any input you have!



hi mia bella!!!

sorry for the late reply. the sizing for these run true to size.. i'm wearing a 6 1/2 and i'm normally between a 6-7  for flats i normally go a size up.. since zara doesn't make 6 or 7(s) a lot. i would do a size 39 in zara.


----------



## purse-nality

aaand so i thought i was done.... 

broke down and bought vermillion/zebra lining jacket, fish tulip dress, backless coral slinky top, bright yellow sheer floral tank, hi-waist white shorts & a white peplum skirt! ush: ...but but too many to come back for: sleeveless turq peplum studed top, white cotton shirt w/ skull details, mint chiffon shirt w/ collar details, neon flowy/loose tanks, more blazers, skinnies...... heeelp!!! my name is purse-nality, and i'm a Z addict


----------



## honeybunch

mytwocents said:


> does anyone have pictures or can they comment on the jersey blazers?
> I want to know if they still have some structure or is it just like a soft t shirt material?



They look great and are well-structured.  However, they 'bobble' really easily.  I had a grey one a couple of years ago and it got really bobbly.  My friend has a black one and it's gone the same way.  If you just want it for a season, it will be okay.


----------



## miu miu1

purse-nality said:


> aaand so i thought i was done....
> 
> broke down and bought vermillion/zebra lining jacket, fish tulip dress, backless coral slinky top, bright yellow sheer floral tank, hi-waist white shorts & a white peplum skirt! ush: ...but but too many to come back for: sleeveless turq peplum studed top, white cotton shirt w/ skull details, mint chiffon shirt w/ collar details, neon flowy/loose tanks, more blazers, skinnies...... heeelp!!!* my name is purse-nality, and i'm a Z addict*



Amen sister!!!


----------



## Anna R.

mytwocents said:
			
		

> does anyone have pictures or can they comment on the jersey blazers?
> I want to know if they still have some structure or is it just like a soft t shirt material?



Late reply but:
I love my jersey blazer to pieces, but bothseams down the arms openend up after a few wears and I had to restitch them closer together. I wrote about this before a few pages ago. Also: the buttons come in different colors!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Here is the Zara Mint Peplum Skirt.


----------



## mishybelle

The yellow blazer with zips is back in stock!! I was debating this or the white one, but I love the pop of color. Any advice on TRF sizing? I'm typically a M in Woman for blazers.


----------



## south-of-france

spylove22 said:


> I love these outfits!! epecially the pink one, is that one available online?



Thank you!! I got it in the store, it also comes in cream, light pink and black. But it should be online too, if it wasn't old stock.


----------



## south-of-france

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here is the Zara Mint Peplum Skirt.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## spylove22

mishybelle said:


> The yellow blazer with zips is back in stock!! I was debating this or the white one, but I love the pop of color. Any advice on TRF sizing? I'm typically a M in Woman for blazers.


I saw this in the store it's not really yellow but like a neon green, I would buy it if it was yellow though, even the description says lime green.


----------



## spylove22

mishybelle said:


> The yellow blazer with zips is back in stock!! I was debating this or the white one, but I love the pop of color. Any advice on TRF sizing? I'm typically a M in Woman for blazers.


and I have it in white in M and it is pretty TTS as I wear M in Woman too.


----------



## ochie

jan1nec said:


> Probably in the fall. It's across from h&M where the old f21 used to be. When I was there the week before it wasn't posted as coming soon. If I find out I'll let ya know.



yeah! let me know, lets go on the opening day!!  I can't wait!


----------



## radsres

can anyone else comment on the color of this blazer. is it not really banana yellow? i wish i had bought this in black last year.



spylove22 said:


> I saw this in the store it's not really yellow but like a neon green, I would buy it if it was yellow though, even the description says lime green.


----------



## pinknyanko

radsres said:
			
		

> can anyone else comment on the color of this blazer. is it not really banana yellow? i wish i had bought this in black last year.



It is chartreuse


----------



## ipudgybear

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here is the Zara Mint Peplum Skirt.



Love this outfit! I am debating as to whether I should get it or not. Not sure exactly how to wear it on a casual day.


----------



## rx4dsoul

jesscat said:
			
		

> So I've been looking for white jeans and today picked up the zara ones, but i cant quite make up my mind- what do u guys think? Keep or return? Do they make my legs look like sausages? Lol



They look mighty fine on you, just a matter pf wearig it with the right top


----------



## rx4dsoul

kelbell35 said:
			
		

> I tried on a black one a few weeks ago.  It seemed to have decent structure - I'm just not sure how it would hold up over time.  I can say that it is one of the most comfortable things I have ever tried on.  The only reason I decided not to buy it was because I didn't like the low placement of the button in the front.


Love the blazer and how it fits you.


----------



## jesscat

rx4dsoul said:


> They look mighty fine on you, just a matter pf wearig it with the right top



Aw thanks!! Yeah I think I just need to not be self-conscious in white pants...lol


----------



## mishybelle

Got the black studded fantasy fabric blazer and sure enough, it has metallic threads running through it. It was a little jarring at first because i was not expecting it, but after ten minutes, I started to get used to it. It's pretty subtle. It's pretty roomy in the shoulders and I love the length. Im not used to jackets that hang open, so we'll see if I keep it. Here's a modeling shot (sorry, I just got out of the gym)


----------



## mishybelle

I also got the white fantasy fabric blazer. Besides it shedding like crazy, the shoulders are a little snug. Keep or no? I'm still not used to this open jacket thing...


----------



## mishybelle

Here's something I will definitely keep: the buckle sandals. I got the 6.5, and it's roughly half a size too big for me. Next time I'll get a 6. I'm making it work by pulling the straps tighter and padding the heel. I totally recommend these. They remind me of the CL Etrier or Sumerissima.


----------



## purse-nality

miu miu1 said:


> Amen sister!!!


----------



## pinknyanko

i tried on the scarf printed blazer in store... it's really cute! 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...a-us-S2012/189502/732011/SCARF+PRINTED+BLAZER

i didn't buy it as the XS was sold out in store and the S was a tad big for me


----------



## Mia Bella

So many amazing pieces and pictures have been posted since I last visited  All of you ladies look fantastic!!! Further proof that Spring is the best time for fashion, I am absolutely smitten. Zara knows exactly what we want!!



purse-nality said:


> aaand so i thought i was done....
> 
> broke down and bought vermillion/zebra lining jacket, fish tulip dress, backless coral slinky top, bright yellow sheer floral tank, hi-waist white shorts & a white peplum skirt! ush: ...but but too many to come back for: sleeveless turq peplum studed top, white cotton shirt w/ skull details, mint chiffon shirt w/ collar details, neon flowy/loose tanks, more blazers, skinnies...... heeelp!!! my name is purse-nality, and i'm a Z addict



Oh my gosh, what a haul! I hope that you'll grace us with some fab modeling pics soon? 
Btw, the backless coral slinky top..is this the one? http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189508/732001/PLEATED+TOP

If so, I have it in black and it's awesome!!

I can't even begin to remember all of the things I've bought in the past couple of weeks. I have found out that Zara's shorts fit me _perfectly_ (a nice length without being too short with a lower rise and they're comfy and have stretch to them too!) so I've bought a bunch of them in varying styles and love them all!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-us-S2012/209521/766509/RIPPED+DENIM+SHORTS

In the green and yellow (these colors make me look SO tan): http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/209521/728525/NEON+SHORTS

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...S2012/209521/748515/PAINT-EFFECT+DENIM+SHORTS

All three colors: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/209521/630511/TWILL+SHORTS

And some sandals!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2012/190055/774036/STUDDED+ANKLE+STRAP+SANDAL

I just now bought these. You're not alone in the addict department, pursey! 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ara-us-S2012/189508/713569/EMBROIDERED+BLOUSE

both colors: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-S2012/189520/774014/POLKA+DOT+TOP


----------



## sharilie

mishybelle said:
			
		

> Here's something I will definitely keep: the buckle sandals. I got the 6.5, and it's roughly half a size too big for me. Next time I'll get a 6. I'm making it work by pulling the straps tighter and padding the heel. I totally recommend these. They remind me of the CL Etrier or Sumerissima.



They are beautiful!


----------



## sammie225

wearing the studded fantasy blazer for the first time and i love it


----------



## francyFG

mishybelle said:


> Here's something I will definitely keep: the buckle sandals. I got the 6.5, and it's roughly half a size too big for me. Next time I'll get a 6. I'm making it work by pulling the straps tighter and padding the heel. I totally recommend these. They remind me of the CL Etrier or Sumerissima.


 
Lovely shoes and perfect pedi!!!


----------



## jesscat

My outfit today- both top and skirt are zara! (shoes are jcrew, in case anyone was wondering)




Love the pastel colors!


----------



## Dukeprincess

mishybelle said:


> I also got the white fantasy fabric blazer. Besides it shedding like crazy, the shoulders are a little snug. Keep or no? I'm still not used to this open jacket thing...





mishybelle said:


> Here's something I will definitely keep: the buckle sandals. I got the 6.5, and it's roughly half a size too big for me. Next time I'll get a 6. I'm making it work by pulling the straps tighter and padding the heel. I totally recommend these. They remind me of the CL Etrier or Sumerissima.



I think both look great on you.  I say keep.  Now you are making me want those sandals!  Are they comfy with the steep pitch?


----------



## saira1214

mishybelle said:


> Here's something I will definitely keep: the buckle sandals. I got the 6.5, and it's roughly half a size too big for me. Next time I'll get a 6. I'm making it work by pulling the straps tighter and padding the heel. I totally recommend these. They remind me of the CL Etrier or Sumerissima.


 I bought the same ones and also had to get a 6.5 instead of a 6.  I really love them, but they are a half size big. My toes don't really stick out.  So you put a heel pad in the back? Does that help to push the foot forward? Do you feel like you foot stays in place while walking?


----------



## spylove22

mishybelle said:


> Got the black studded fantasy fabric blazer and sure enough, it has metallic threads running through it. It was a little jarring at first because i was not expecting it, but after ten minutes, I started to get used to it. It's pretty subtle. It's pretty roomy in the shoulders and I love the length. Im not used to jackets that hang open, so we'll see if I keep it. Here's a modeling shot (sorry, I just got out of the gym)


 
Oooh I really like this jacket on you, I will have to check it out next time I go to Zara.


----------



## spylove22

mishybelle said:


> I also got the white fantasy fabric blazer. Besides it shedding like crazy, the shoulders are a little snug. Keep or no? I'm still not used to this open jacket thing...


 
it sheds? I didn't even know that before I ordered the green one. 
I love the shoes!


----------



## spylove22

jesscat said:


> My outfit today- both top and skirt are zara! (shoes are jcrew, in case anyone was wondering)
> 
> View attachment 1713313
> 
> 
> Love the pastel colors!


 
That skirt is so cute! I like the shoes too!


----------



## mishybelle

spylove22 said:


> it sheds? I didn't even know that before I ordered the green one.
> I love the shoes!



I'm wearing my black cool wool tube dress today and was going to pair it with the white fantasy fabric blazer, but I kept getting random clumps of the thick white thread on it. No bueno. So I switched to a boring cardigan. I like the jacket, but I might have to return it if it doesn't stop shedding.


----------



## mishybelle

Dukeprincess said:


> I think both look great on you.  I say keep.  Now you are making me want those sandals!  Are they comfy with the steep pitch?



Thanks, *dukeprincess*. I didn't plan on keeping both, but I just might. The shoes aren't too bad considering there is no platform, but that's just around the house. The heel is roughly 110-120mm and the straps help keep my foot in place. I think when I add a heel grip and maypbe a thin gel ball of foot pad, they will be perfect! BTW, the quality is amazing. I haven't found a pair of shoes under $100 in ages with real leather and with such great workmanship. 



saira1214 said:


> I bought the same ones and also had to get a 6.5 instead of a 6.  I really love them, but they are a half size big. My toes don't really stick out.  So you put a heel pad in the back? Does that help to push the foot forward? Do you feel like you foot stays in place while walking?



*Saira*, I noticed that too when I first put them on. After awhile, the strap across the toes stretched out and my foot slid forward, so my toes "peeped" more, but I got a gap in the back and I needed to pull the straps tighter. Tighter straps helped keep most of my foot in place when I walked, but that gap in the heel bothered me... I'm going to experiment with a heel grip to make the gap smaller, but I'm also going to try a very thin gel ball of foot pad (kiwi smiling feet). I think that will help ensure my foot is in place. 



francyFG said:


> Lovely shoes and perfect pedi!!!





sharilie said:


> They are beautiful!



Thank you, *francy *and *sharilie*! They are so versatile, I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## mishybelle

sammie225 said:


> wearing the studded fantasy blazer for the first time and i love it



Does your blazer have the metallic threads running through? Either way, you look fab! I love the way you styled it... I think I'm going to keep mine now!



jesscat said:


> My outfit today- both top and skirt are zara! (shoes are jcrew, in case anyone was wondering)
> 
> View attachment 1713313
> 
> 
> Love the pastel colors!



Love the skirt and top combo. Perfect for spring/summer. The shoes are a perfect shade of nude on you too!


----------



## jesscat

mishybelle said:


> Love the skirt and top combo. Perfect for spring/summer. The shoes are a perfect shade of nude on you too!



Thanks!!  I love these shoes and am so glad I got them! It was hard to find the right shade of nude for me since my feet tend to be darker than normal "nude" colored shoes, lol


----------



## pinknyanko

mishybelle said:
			
		

> I'm wearing my black cool wool tube dress today and was going to pair it with the white fantasy fabric blazer, but I kept getting random clumps of the thick white thread on it. No bueno. So I switched to a boring cardigan. I like the jacket, but I might have to return it if it doesn't stop shedding.



It sheds because the edges are not finished. Very cheaply made jacket :/ they coverstitched the lining and fashion fabric.


----------



## rhogiela

pinknyanko said:


> It sheds because the edges are not finished. Very cheaply made jacket :/ they coverstitched the lining and fashion fabric.



Yeah, I've noticed all their blazers this spring shed like crazy.  The black studded, the red zebra lined, the white fantasy...sigh.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

spylove22 said:


> it sheds? I didn't even know that before I ordered the green one.
> I love the shoes!



That's weird, I have it in this blazer in white and have worn it several times.  Mine has not shed at all.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

ipudgybear said:


> Love this outfit! I am debating as to whether I should get it or not. Not sure exactly how to wear it on a casual day.



The skirt is a bit dressy because of the fabric.  I could see wearing it with a tank and flats, but it would still be on the dressy side.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Here is the Zara TRF floral crossover skirt.


----------



## honeybunch

mishybelle said:


> Got the black studded fantasy fabric blazer and sure enough, it has metallic threads running through it. It was a little jarring at first because i was not expecting it, but after ten minutes, I started to get used to it. It's pretty subtle. It's pretty roomy in the shoulders and I love the length. Im not used to jackets that hang open, so we'll see if I keep it. Here's a modeling shot (sorry, I just got out of the gym)



It looks great on you. I returned mine because I really didnt like the metallic threads. Hope I can track down one of the plain black ones soon.


----------



## Sjensen

My mint green jacket (the lower priced $89 one) doesnt shed at all. Love the color and got complimented on it over and over especially of the contrast with my dark hair.


----------



## pinknyanko

rhogiela said:


> Yeah, I've noticed all their blazers this spring shed like crazy.  The black studded, the red zebra lined, the white fantasy...sigh.



they all have the same crappy/cheap finishing techniques. it's the main reason why i didn't buy one. i might as well buy the fabric and do it myself... they didn't put much effort into finishing it nicely. well, that's why it's a fairly cheap price.


----------



## pinknyanko

Sjensen said:


> My mint green jacket (the lower priced $89 one) doesnt shed at all. Love the color and got complimented on it over and over especially of the contrast with my dark hair.



this jacket actually has finished seams/hems. it uses facings on the inside.


----------



## calg1907

Just want to share with you guys my outfit.zara top with back zip and drawstring pleated trousers


----------



## NYCBelle

jesscat said:


> My outfit today- both top and skirt are zara! (shoes are jcrew, in case anyone was wondering)
> 
> View attachment 1713313
> 
> 
> Love the pastel colors!



Love that skirt!


----------



## imlvholic

I almost bought the white fantasy jacket today, i have been wanting a white jacket for a long time now but i love so many things from there, it's crazy. Everytime i go to Zara, i always bring something home. I've already bought a black/white tulip dress (so cute), 2 floral jeans, a floral shorts & today a white t-shirt dress w/ a deep U back  & 2 tops. I'm still thinking if i really need that jacket & so many others that confused me.
Anyway, i have pics of 1 floral jeans for now... I love the fit.
Tan top is also Zara, the fabric is so flowy, the back have a very long gold zipper, 3/4 sleeves & high/low length.









The other jeans w/ a very faint & dainty floral print that  is very similar to the Current Elliot floral jeans that cost $200+ (i'll post pics later)


----------



## shesnochill

skirt and clutch both from zara : )


----------



## mishybelle

annaversary said:
			
		

> skirt and clutch both from zara : )



Love this skirt!! Is it still available online?


----------



## Sparklybags

annaversary said:


> skirt and clutch both from zara : )



you look amazing!


----------



## skimmy

spylove22 said:


> it sheds? I didn't even know that before I ordered the green one.
> I love the shoes!



it does shed right out of the box but i shook it a few times and it no longer sheds now.


----------



## phiphi

TGIF everyone - the fantasy fabric blazer - i got my usual zara blazer/top size S: more pics in the blog.


----------



## Vickaikai

Sorry!  I'm so behind, but how does that blazer fit on you?  How short is it in the back?  Thanks!!!



PrincessBal said:


> Zara flower pants and Bouclé jacket (current collection).


----------



## Harper Quinn

Can Zara get any better?! Needs to stop, I need to save money  Beautiful outfits ladies..!


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog....striped peplum tee


----------



## steph22

Had a bit of an addiction for Zara blazers recently. This is my recent haul and am just waiting for more stock to come in for a white one hopefully soon. 
Off on holiday in July and thought this bag would be ideal too.


----------



## pinknyanko

steph22 said:
			
		

> Had a bit of an addiction for Zara blazers recently. This is my recent haul and am just waiting for more stock to come in for a white one hopefully soon.
> Off on holiday in July and thought this bag would be ideal too.



I like that silk blazer. Thinking about getting it


----------



## Ais

For a larger girl Zara can either work perfectly, or you might find yourself shopping the belts, bags, and shoes.  Either way, I really like the store.  The last time I was there I actually didn't get anything for me, I was shopping for my husband and got him a new belt.  He wanted one that looked like his Gucci belt that was too small for him (he corrected me) and I found one there, then simply switched the buckles.  It wasn't that difficult, and I know it's kind of cheating


----------



## ipudgybear

steph22 said:


> Had a bit of an addiction for Zara blazers recently. This is my recent haul and am just waiting for more stock to come in for a white one hopefully soon.
> Off on holiday in July and thought this bag would be ideal too.
> 
> View attachment 1716460
> 
> 
> View attachment 1716455


I have the red blazer. I'm thinking of getting more blazers. I love your haul!


weibaobai said:


> per my blog....striped peplum tee


Love the outfit! 


phiphi said:


> TGIF everyone - the fantasy fabric blazer - i got my usual zara blazer/top size S: more pics in the blog.


The more I see the fantasy blazer, the more I feel I have to have it. I am thinking of getting the red one with the zebra stripes. How does the fantasy blazer fit? 


annaversary said:


> skirt and clutch both from zara : )


I love the skirt! It looks great on you! I might have to purchase it. Zara is making me broke!


----------



## imlvholic

I have a question about the fantasy blazers, i checked the care tag & it says DO NOT WASH. Does it mean ONLY DRY CLEAN? I got a big crush esp on the white one but i'm not a fan of dry clean only.


----------



## mishybelle

phiphi said:
			
		

> TGIF everyone - the fantasy fabric blazer - i got my usual zara blazer/top size S: more pics in the blog.



Love the way you styled this with jeans and a pop of color!


----------



## mishybelle

So I'm kind of obsessed with Zara right now.
There is so much cute stuff out now. I went to the Topanga store after work today and checked out a few items I was eyeing online:

1) blazer with zips in lime. It's definitely a chartreuse, but could pass for neon yellow in different lighting. I liked the structured approach, but all the zips started to bother me. Plus, I didn't really see myself rocking this color at work. Very pretty, fits true to size

2) asymmetric pleated skirt in coral. Very sheer. Runs big due to the wide elastic waist. Did not get it... I don't think I'm used to the hi-low hem

3) dress with frill in pink. Very fitted and too short for my taste. True to size. The zipper was kind of crappy too. I actually would have gotten it if I had somewhere to wear it to. Def not to work...

4) fantasy fabric blazer in mint green with silver buttons. No pics, but good news. It doesn't shed like the white one. Bad news, the fabric itself is thinner than the white one. Otherwise, they fit the same (true to size)


----------



## mishybelle

I did get a couple of things...

1) fantasy fabric blazer in turquoise. Runs large. I usually wear M in jackets, but got the S. The quality is much better than the white one (with silver buttons) and the structured fit looks better on me. I can't wait to wear this into the fall

2) sleeveless top in aqua. I haven't seen this online yet. It comes in this color and royal blue. Go down a size for a more fitted look. Also, the back is sheer. Here it is in a small. I'm a 34 C up top and found it a little difficult to get on due to the peplum, but it was worth it.

3) patent t sandal in black. Got these in a 6.5 (37) and they fit perfectly, which was odd, because when I got the buckle high heel sandal in 6.5, they were a half size too big. I'f I didn't see them in store, I would have ordered them online in a 6.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks ipudgybear!



ipudgybear said:


> I have the red blazer. I'm thinking of getting more blazers. I love your haul!
> 
> Love the outfit!
> 
> The more I see the fantasy blazer, the more I feel I have to have it. I am thinking of getting the red one with the zebra stripes. How does the fantasy blazer fit?
> 
> I love the skirt! It looks great on you! I might have to purchase it. Zara is making me broke!


----------



## Ais

mishybelle said:


> So I'm kind of obsessed with Zara right now.
> There is so much cute stuff out now. I went to the Topanga store after work today and checked out a few items I was eyeing online:
> 
> 1) blazer with zips in lime. It's definitely a chartreuse, but could pass for neon yellow in different lighting. I liked the structured approach, but all the zips started to bother me. Plus, I didn't really see myself rocking this color at work. Very pretty, fits true to size
> 
> 2) asymmetric pleated skirt in coral. Very sheer. Runs big due to the wide elastic waist. Did not get it... I don't think I'm used to the hi-low hem
> 
> 3) dress with frill in pink. Very fitted and too short for my taste. True to size. The zipper was kind of crappy too. I actually would have gotten it if I had somewhere to wear it to. Def not to work...
> 
> 4) fantasy fabric blazer in mint green with silver buttons. No pics, but good news. It doesn't shed like the white one. Bad news, the fabric itself is thinner than the white one. Otherwise, they fit the same (true to size)



I love that dress on you!


----------



## phiphi

ipudgybear said:


> I have the red blazer. I'm thinking of getting more blazers. I love your haul!
> 
> Love the outfit!
> 
> The more I see the fantasy blazer, the more I feel I have to have it. I am thinking of getting the red one with the zebra stripes. How does the fantasy blazer fit?
> 
> I love the skirt! It looks great on you! I might have to purchase it. Zara is making me broke!



the fantasy blazer i'm wearing fits TTS for me - i'm usually a S in their dresses and blazers. in tops, i'm sometimes an XS or S. i heard that the zebra striped one ran small though, so you may want to size up on that one. i think a few people have talked about sizing for it in this thread. HTH!!



imlvholic said:


> I have a question about the fantasy blazers, i checked the care tag & it says DO NOT WASH. Does it mean ONLY DRY CLEAN? I got a big crush esp on the white one but i'm not a fan of dry clean only.



i wouldn't wash it in the machine because the lining is pretty delicate and there are all those tweed bits popping out.  i bought it without reading the care tag, because i anticipated i'd have to dry clean it anyway. 



mishybelle said:


> Love the way you styled this with jeans and a pop of color!



thank you mishy!



mishybelle said:


> So I'm kind of obsessed with Zara right now.
> There is so much cute stuff out now. I went to the Topanga store after work today and checked out a few items I was eyeing online:
> 
> 1) blazer with zips in lime. It's definitely a chartreuse, but could pass for neon yellow in different lighting. I liked the structured approach, but all the zips started to bother me. Plus, I didn't really see myself rocking this color at work. Very pretty, fits true to size
> 
> 2) asymmetric pleated skirt in coral. Very sheer. Runs big due to the wide elastic waist. Did not get it... I don't think I'm used to the hi-low hem
> 
> 3) dress with frill in pink. Very fitted and too short for my taste. True to size. The zipper was kind of crappy too. I actually would have gotten it if I had somewhere to wear it to. Def not to work...
> 
> 4) fantasy fabric blazer in mint green with silver buttons. No pics, but good news. It doesn't shed like the white one. Bad news, the fabric itself is thinner than the white one. Otherwise, they fit the same (true to size)



thank you so much for these reviews!! you're so pretty - everything you're wearing looks fab.


----------



## Samia

mishybelle said:


> I did get a couple of things...
> 
> 1) fantasy fabric blazer in turquoise. Runs large. I usually wear M in jackets, but got the S. The quality is much better than the white one (with silver buttons) and the structured fit looks better on me. I can't wait to wear this into the fall
> 
> 2) sleeveless top in aqua. I haven't seen this online yet. It comes in this color and royal blue. Go down a size for a more fitted look. Also, the back is sheer. Here it is in a small. I'm a 34 C up top and found it a little difficult to get on due to the peplum, but it was worth it.
> 
> 3) patent t sandal in black. Got these in a 6.5 (37) and they fit perfectly, which was odd, because when I got the buckle high heel sandal in 6.5, they were a half size too big. I'f I didn't see them in store, I would have ordered them online in a 6.



I love the aqua top!


----------



## abs914

I'm going out to dinner tonight, I guess you can call it a date, and I bought this top from Zara to wear for the occasion. Does the shirt work with dark denim/black skinnies and black leather flats?  I'm 5'9" and he's probably 5'8", which is why I'm avoiding heels.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...a-us-S2012/189508/773017/COMBINED+STUDDED+TOP


I just need to go purchase a strapless bra today. I'm pretty small chested, but the material is too thin to not have my girls covered up.


----------



## abs914

And just as a side note, I'm pretty sure Zara is now my favorite store.  Recently, I've purchased the black jersey blazer, safari jacket with leather sleeves, a coral blouse, and now this top.  

I LOVE the kids section too!  I could seriously spend all day in there picking out outfits for my 3 year old niece. Too many times I've walked in to the store with the intention of buying something for myself, but only walk out with things for her.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Here's my Zara fantasy blazer again.  I know some people have said the quality is poor, but mine is great.  It feels expensive and I have had no shedding at all.  I have worn it many, many times.  Sorry for those of you who have had back luck.


----------



## rookie bag

Huge dilemma, don't know which color to pick, Zara lovers can you please help me??


----------



## Mia Bella

rookie bag said:


> Huge dilemma, don't know which color to pick, Zara lovers can you please help me??



It depends on what you wear most. I wear a lot of black, white and grey so I'd choose the black. But if you like earth tones and lighter colors like pastels then the other two would be great. I think the 1st one would be the easiest to wear with absolutely everything. 

Honestly, I love the navy.


----------



## marina230

Mia Bella said:


> It depends on what you wear most. I wear a lot of black, white and grey so I'd choose the black. But if you like earth tones and lighter colors like pastels then the other two would be great. I think the 1st one would be the easiest to wear with absolutely everything.
> 
> Honestly, I love the navy.



I like navy as well! I was not able to find this bag on line. Do you know a name by any chance?


----------



## poporon

Today I wore my Zara's black jersey blazer with club monaco's dress.


----------



## Mia Bella

marina230 said:


> I like navy as well! I was not able to find this bag on line. Do you know a name by any chance?



Hi! Here it is:

This is the regular size shopper. 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...s-S2012/209506/630761/PLAITED+LEATHER+SHOPPER

Mini shopper.
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/209504/735036/MINI+SHOPPER

Here's the red but it's sold out.
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...n/zara-us-S2012/209506/677570/PLAITED+SHOPPER

I think blue is the best neutral. Better than tan or brown.


----------



## rookie bag

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> Hi! Here it is:
> 
> This is the regular size shopper.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/209506/630761/PLAITED%2BLEATHER%2BSHOPPER
> 
> Mini shopper.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/209504/735036/MINI%2BSHOPPER
> 
> Here's the red but it's sold out.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/209506/677570/PLAITED%2BSHOPPER
> 
> I think blue is the best neutral. Better than tan or brown.



Wow I didn't know they had red. How long has the red been sold out and are they're coming back out? I'm in love with the red.


----------



## P.Y.T.

rookie bag said:


> Huge dilemma, don't know which color to pick, Zara lovers can you please help me??


 


I say Black! I have the black one and the camel one as well! I love this bag. I'm contemplating on getting it in STONE??


----------



## arnott

mishybelle said:


> I did get a couple of things...
> 
> 1) fantasy fabric blazer in turquoise. Runs large. I usually wear M in jackets, but got the S. The quality is much better than the white one (with silver buttons) and the structured fit looks better on me. I can't wait to wear this into the fall
> 
> 2) sleeveless top in aqua. I haven't seen this online yet. It comes in this color and royal blue. Go down a size for a more fitted look. Also, the back is sheer. Here it is in a small. I'm a 34 C up top and found it a little difficult to get on due to the peplum, but it was worth it.
> 
> 3) patent t sandal in black. Got these in a 6.5 (37) and they fit perfectly, which was odd, because when I got the buckle high heel sandal in 6.5, they were a half size too big. I'f I didn't see them in store, I would have ordered them online in a 6.



Turquoise blazer looks great on you!  Do you know if it is still available in stores?  How tall are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## P.Y.T.

Thoughts??


----------



## Chanel 0407

Hi Jenny Lauren- That blazer is perfection on you.  Can I ask how the sizing is?  Is it stretchy?  



Jenny Lauren said:


> Here's my Zara fantasy blazer again. I know some people have said the quality is poor, but mine is great. It feels expensive and I have had no shedding at all. I have worn it many, many times. Sorry for those of you who have had back luck.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Chanel 0407 said:


> Hi Jenny Lauren- That blazer is perfection on you.  Can I ask how the sizing is?  Is it stretchy?



Thanks so much *Chanel 0407*!  

This jacket has NO stretch. I'm an XS or S is Zara jackets but always an XS in their tops. I went XS for this jacket.  I would recommend getting your usual size.


----------



## PrincessBal

Blazer (old collection) and shoes (new collection) from Zara. I love that its finally warm enough to go out with just a blazer!


----------



## PrincessBal

Vickaikai said:


> Sorry!  I'm so behind, but how does that blazer fit on you?  How short is it in the back?  Thanks!!!



I love this jacket, I find the fit really flattering and it is approximately as short in the back as is the front. I guess it depends on your size - Im 5'7 for reference. Hope this helps! x


----------



## marina230

Mia Bella said:


> Hi! Here it is:
> 
> This is the regular size shopper.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...s-S2012/209506/630761/PLAITED+LEATHER+SHOPPER
> 
> Mini shopper.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/209504/735036/MINI+SHOPPER
> 
> Here's the red but it's sold out.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...n/zara-us-S2012/209506/677570/PLAITED+SHOPPER
> 
> I think blue is the best neutral. Better than tan or brown.



Thank, love. Navy is a neutral color in my collection for sure. By the way, I always want to tell you how much I admire all your bags!!! They are devine!!


----------



## denton

My wife went into Zara yesterday to look for a simple white T. Didn;t like what she found and left. Those bags look nice tho.


----------



## xkilljoy

Had my friend help me pick up the last fish print dress (it sold out so fast!).
Planning to wear it with an older pair of Zara heels for my uni convocation. 
Can't wait to wear the dress! I love the print so much


----------



## pinknyanko

imlvholic said:
			
		

> I have a question about the fantasy blazers, i checked the care tag & it says DO NOT WASH. Does it mean ONLY DRY CLEAN? I got a big crush esp on the white one but i'm not a fan of dry clean only.



I rec using a steamer and spot cleaning as needed.


----------



## spylove22

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here's my Zara fantasy blazer again. I know some people have said the quality is poor, but mine is great. It feels expensive and I have had no shedding at all. I have worn it many, many times. Sorry for those of you who have had back luck.


 
You look so elegant!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Everything is from Zara except for the shoes, love Zara! 
New floral print shorts, women's Basic white tee, and navy blazer.


----------



## mishybelle

Ais said:
			
		

> I love that dress on you!



Thank Ais! I would have gotten it if I had anywhere to wear it to. My life nowadays mainly consists of work, gym and studying.




			
				phiphi said:
			
		

> the fantasy blazer i'm wearing fits TTS for me - i'm usually a S in their dresses and blazers. in tops, i'm sometimes an XS or S. i heard that the zebra striped one ran small though, so you may want to size up on that one. i think a few people have talked about sizing for it in this thread. HTH!!
> 
> i wouldn't wash it in the machine because the lining is pretty delicate and there are all those tweed bits popping out.  i bought it without reading the care tag, because i anticipated i'd have to dry clean it anyway.
> 
> thank you mishy!
> 
> thank you so much for these reviews!! you're so pretty - everything you're wearing looks fab.



Thank you, my dear phiphi! I get so much out of these forums, so I figured I could give back. Btw, I love your style and your blog!




			
				Samia said:
			
		

> I love the aqua top!



Thank you! I can't wait to wear it. I wish it was available online so I could steer everyone to it. It's very flattering on and I'm usually on the fence about peplums.




			
				arnott said:
			
		

> Turquoise blazer looks great on you!  Do you know if it is still available in stores?  How tall are you if you don't mind me asking?



It's still in stores, at least near me. They had the mint and turq versions in all sizes (xs-xl) on the rack. I believe the turq is still available online too. Btw, I'm 5 feet 2 inches. I think this blazer is meant to be cropped so it will look good on most ladies.


----------



## mishybelle

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Here's my Zara fantasy blazer again.  I know some people have said the quality is poor, but mine is great.  It feels expensive and I have had no shedding at all.  I have worn it many, many times.  Sorry for those of you who have had back luck.



I love the way you styled this! So classic. This jacket is so versatile! Unfortunately, mine sheds, so it may be on the way out  glad you got one of the nicer ones! You wear it well!




			
				rookie bag said:
			
		

> Huge dilemma, don't know which color to pick, Zara lovers can you please help me??






			
				P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> Thoughts??



I love it in black or the stone color!




			
				xkilljoy said:
			
		

> Had my friend help me pick up the last fish print dress (it sold out so fast!).
> Planning to wear it with an older pair of Zara heels for my uni convocation.
> Can't wait to wear the dress! I love the print so much



I'd love to see how this dress looks on... The print and shape are so amazing! Congrats on the dress and finishing school!


----------



## arnott

mishybelle said:


> It's still in stores, at least near me. They had the mint and turq versions in all sizes (xs-xl) on the rack. I believe the turq is still available online too. Btw, I'm 5 feet 2 inches. I think this blazer is meant to be cropped so it will look good on most ladies.



Thanks!  I'm not a fan of cropped so it might be too short for me.


----------



## rookie bag

P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> Thoughts??



I love that color, you would work that bag like the others.


----------



## arnott

Has anyone ever tried on the jacquard pattern blazer with zips?


----------



## rx4dsoul

PrincessBal said:
			
		

> Blazer (old collection) and shoes (new collection) from Zara. I love that its finally warm enough to go out with just a blazer!



I like the color of this blazer so much...love your  whole look too.


----------



## purse-nality

(repost. pls don't mind the bag!)

scored this dress from last year's sale. wore it for the 1st time on a special day..... 


*To ALL fab Z-holic Moms here, Happy OUR Day!!!*


----------



## Lvgirl71

purse-nality said:
			
		

> (repost. pls don't mind the bag!)
> 
> scored this dress from last year's sale. wore it for the 1st time on a special day.....
> 
> To ALL fab Z-holic Moms here, Happy OUR Day!!!



It looks very nice on you!


----------



## phiphi

purse-nality said:


> (repost. pls don't mind the bag!)
> 
> scored this dress from last year's sale. wore it for the 1st time on a special day.....
> 
> *To ALL fab Z-holic Moms here, Happy OUR Day!!!*



you look fab, purse!! this was my mother's day outfit in the paint stained t-shirt:


----------



## annemerrick

xkilljoy said:


> Had my friend help me pick up the last fish print dress (it sold out so fast!).
> Planning to wear it with an older pair of Zara heels for my uni convocation.
> Can't wait to wear the dress! I love the print so much


 
I just ordered this dress and am so confused why it is on EBay for so much more when it seems they have them in stock at Zara??  Am I missing something?  I have never ordered from Zara before.  Am I going to get an "out of stock" email in a little bit or would it have said it was OOS at the time of ordering?


----------



## south-of-france

mishybelle said:
			
		

> I love the way you styled this! So classic. This jacket is so versatile! Unfortunately, mine sheds, so it may be on the way out  glad you got one of the nicer ones! You wear it well!
> 
> I love it in black or the stone color!
> 
> I'd love to see how this dress looks on... The print and shape are so amazing! Congrats on the dress and finishing school!



I posted a mod pic a few pages back


----------



## south-of-france

Here's another one.


----------



## imlvholic

I'm really loving the tulip dresses, just got the black & white printed 1, i wish the fabric is not this shiny on this Fish print tulip dress.


----------



## pinknyanko

imlvholic said:
			
		

> I'm really loving the tulip dresses, just got the black & white printed 1, i wish the fabric is not this shiny on this Fish print tulip dress.



Me too. I'm going to try mine today. There was a delivery problem with my order.


----------



## annemerrick

I ended up ordering the fish print tulip dress and then found they had one in my size in the store! I went to pick it up a little while ago and it is so....flattering!!  It is a gorgeous dress!  Cancelled the online order. While I was there I also was lucky to find the neon tweed blazer in a larger size than the one I bought while in Vegas. I bough a M, but needed a L. I raced home and they allowed me to exchange!  I really love this jacket so was very happy to have the perfect size!


----------



## purse-nality

Lvgirl71 said:


> It looks very nice on you!



thanks!




phiphi said:


> you look fab, purse!! this was my mother's day outfit in the paint stained t-shirt:



thank you phi! luv the artsy shirt too!




south-of-france said:


> Here's another one.



gorgeous! 




imlvholic said:


> I'm really loving the tulip dresses, just got the black & white printed 1, i wish the fabric is not this shiny on this Fish print tulip dress.



have you tried it on yet, T? it has the same cut/fit as the 1 i posted above. the fish's satin-y fabric actually makes it look more luxe and expensive! lol. LUV it!


----------



## purse-nality

Mia Bella said:


> So many amazing pieces and pictures have been posted since I last visited  All of you ladies look fantastic!!! Further proof that Spring is the best time for fashion, I am absolutely smitten. Zara knows exactly what we want!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, what a haul! I hope that you'll grace us with some fab modeling pics soon?
> Btw, the backless coral slinky top..is this the one? http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189508/732001/PLEATED+TOP
> 
> If so, I have it in black and it's awesome!!
> 
> I can't even begin to remember all of the things I've bought in the past couple of weeks. I have found out that Zara's shorts fit me _perfectly_ (a nice length without being too short with a lower rise and they're comfy and have stretch to them too!) so I've bought a bunch of them in varying styles and love them all!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-us-S2012/209521/766509/RIPPED+DENIM+SHORTS
> 
> In the green and yellow (these colors make me look SO tan): http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/209521/728525/NEON+SHORTS
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...S2012/209521/748515/PAINT-EFFECT+DENIM+SHORTS
> 
> All three colors: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/209521/630511/TWILL+SHORTS
> 
> And some sandals!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2012/190055/774036/STUDDED+ANKLE+STRAP+SANDAL
> 
> I just now bought these. You're not alone in the addict department, pursey!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ara-us-S2012/189508/713569/EMBROIDERED+BLOUSE
> 
> both colors: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-S2012/189520/774014/POLKA+DOT+TOP



yes that 1! oh dear, it comes in white too?! uh oh.... the shorts i'm trying to resist! might end up getting all colors....


----------



## jellybebe

I really like the look of this jacket so far but will have to see it in person first. It's from the May lookbook but I haven't seen it in stores yet. Has anyone else?


----------



## imlvholic

purse-nality said:


> (repost. pls don't mind the bag!)
> 
> scored this dress from last year's sale. wore it for the 1st time on a special day.....
> 
> 
> *To ALL fab Z-holic Moms here, Happy OUR Day!!!*


You look great on Tulip dresses, Purse!

I wish I had grabbed this dress last year, I never tried the tulip dress at that time & if I only did, I would have bought the leopard & the solid color Tulips too. I'm so in love w/ the Black & White printed dress this season. I wish they'll make more...


----------



## imlvholic

jellybebe said:


> I really like the look of this jacket so far but will have to see it in person first. It's from the May lookbook but I haven't seen it in stores yet. Has anyone else?


Wow! Love this too!!!! I can see myself on this jacket w/ the same t & shorts!


----------



## aswan

Uh.......oh....guess who just took another "hit" of Zara, hahahaha


----------



## xkilljoy

annemerrick said:


> I just ordered this dress and am so confused why it is on EBay for so much more when it seems they have them in stock at Zara??  Am I missing something?  I have never ordered from Zara before.  Am I going to get an "out of stock" email in a little bit or would it have said it was OOS at the time of ordering?



Because we don't have online shopping here in Canada, it's been selling out in physical stores here.  When I was at Zara yesterday, they had 5 of those dresses on the shelf, then went to try some things on and came out 30 mins later and saw there were only 2 left!

I think people aren't buying it online because the dress actually looks a lot nicer in person and especially when it's worn.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Another photo of my Mint Peplum Skirt.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Jenny Lauren said:


> Another photo of my Mint Peplum Skirt.



Looks great on you!  Love your blog too!

Did you know Ann Curry (Today's Show) was wearing this skirt yesterday on the show?


----------



## jellybebe

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Another photo of my Mint Peplum Skirt.



Looks perfect on you! 

I hope to find these shorts in the store today.


----------



## yellow08

jellybebe said:


> I really like the look of this jacket so far but will have to see it in person first. It's from the May lookbook but I haven't seen it in stores yet. Has anyone else?


I want this!!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

jellybebe said:
			
		

> I really like the look of this jacket so far but will have to see it in person first. It's from the May lookbook but I haven't seen it in stores yet. Has anyone else?



Yes I  love the jacket too


----------



## imlvholic

purse-nality said:


> have you tried it on yet, T? it has the same cut/fit as the 1 i posted above. the fish's satin-y fabric actually makes it look more luxe and expensive! lol. LUV it!



When i saw it in store last week, the fabric was too shiny for my liking. So, i didn't bother to try it on, maybe because i live in a very casual & beachy, sunny state. In my mind, shiny fabrics & sun doesn't go too well together, haha...


----------



## Sterntalerli

P.Y.T. said:


> Thoughts??



I ordered this bag a couple of weeks ago online.

i opened the package and the beige leather was already kinda dirty... i returned it immediately!

it looks great but i would've ruined it even more than the sara-ppl already did!


----------



## Sterntalerli

rookie bag said:


> Huge dilemma, don't know which color to pick, Zara lovers can you please help me??



i have the black one and LOVE it

i ordered the beige one without the structured sides and the brown one too but returned both because the beige was already dirty and the brown looked liked as if it will get streaks easily :/


----------



## jellybebe

Zara didn't have either of the items I was looking for today, but I picked up the white open-back sweater from the May TRF catalogue. It probably won't last very long but it's surprisingly flattering and will be nice in warmer weather.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Dukeprincess said:


> Looks great on you!  Love your blog too!
> 
> Did you know Ann Curry (Today's Show) was wearing this skirt yesterday on the show?



Thanks *Dukeprincess*!  Ha ha, I just googled Ann Curry to see it.  Not sure if I love her green shirt with it, but I'm sure it looked better in person.



jellybebe said:


> Looks perfect on you!



Thanks so much *Jellybebe*!


----------



## phiphi

purse-nality said:


> thank you phi! luv the artsy shirt too!



thank you purse!



aswan said:


> Uh.......oh....guess who just took another "hit" of Zara, hahahaha



LOL! love it!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Another photo of my Mint Peplum Skirt.



great skirt!! love this look!


----------



## pinknyanko

Girls I'm so sad my office misdelivered my zara stuff to a girl with the same name. She was very nice and marked it for redelivery to me. However it never made it to me  the shipping manager said they could compensate me so it's fine but I just want my stuff :/


----------



## mishybelle

aswan said:


> Uh.......oh....guess who just took another "hit" of Zara, hahahaha



OMG, love this jacket... Let us know what the fantasy fabric looks like. I'm a bit skeptical to buy it since from far away, it looks minty, but up close it's more neon.  Love the TRF price...



Jenny Lauren said:


> Another photo of my Mint Peplum Skirt.



Love it! 



south-of-france said:


> Here's another one.



Wow, I haven't seen this in stores at all. I'm guessing it's sold out. Wish I had scored one too. The fabric and fit are impressive. You look great in it. 



phiphi said:


> you look fab, purse!! this was my mother's day outfit in the paint stained t-shirt:



I love you how you paired this with medium wash jeans. I'm a dark jeans girl, but I'm slowly embracing lighter colors. 



purse-nality said:


> (repost. pls don't mind the bag!)
> 
> scored this dress from last year's sale. wore it for the 1st time on a special day.....
> 
> 
> *To ALL fab Z-holic Moms here, Happy OUR Day!!!*



I love all the colors! And that bag!!!


----------



## mishybelle

pinknyanko said:


> Girls I'm so sad my office misdelivered my zara stuff to a girl with the same name. She was very nice and marked it for redelivery to me. However it never made it to me  the shipping manager said they could compensate me so it's fine but I just want my stuff :/



booo! So sorry. Do you think it will show up later this week? I'm crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## purse-nality

imlvholic said:


> You look great on Tulip dresses, Purse!
> 
> I wish I had grabbed this dress last year, I never tried the tulip dress at that time & if I only did, I would have bought the leopard & the solid color Tulips too. I'm so in love w/ the Black & White printed dress this season. I wish they'll make more...





imlvholic said:


> When i saw it in store last week, the fabric was too shiny for my liking. So, i didn't bother to try it on, maybe because i live in a very casual & beachy, sunny state. In my mind, shiny fabrics & sun doesn't go too well together, haha...



thanks! yes, i was super tempted to get all colors! there was a pink tweed too from the previous collection... i hope you give it another chance. you can wear it in hotel brunches or semi-dressy nights, even small summer weddings -lots of possibilities! i can't get over how it looked along the curve of my waist -- its like my waist is "shining"! lol



Jenny Lauren said:


> Another photo of my Mint Peplum Skirt.


lovely as usual! 




mishybelle said:


> I love all the colors! And that bag!!!


thank you mishy!


----------



## arnott

jellybebe said:


> Zara didn't have either of the items I was looking for today, but I picked up the white open-back sweater from the May TRF catalogue. It probably won't last very long but it's surprisingly flattering and will be nice in warmer weather.



Hey Jelly!  I was in Zara Metrotown today and they were all sold out of the Fantasy fabric blazers.  Would love to see a modelling pic of your new sweater!


----------



## loubou7

wow this thread is doing nothing to help my zara addiction! can anyone who has the Fantasy Fabric Studded Blazer in black, or tried it on, let me know whether its true to size? I don't have a zara near me so I order everything online unfortunately!


----------



## gymangel812

loubou7 said:


> wow this thread is doing nothing to help my zara addiction! can anyone who has the Fantasy Fabric Studded Blazer in black, or tried it on, let me know whether its true to size? I don't have a zara near me so I order everything online unfortunately!



It was tts for me. The shoulder area is a bit tight. Others have sized up because of this.


----------



## jellybebe

loubou7 said:


> wow this thread is doing nothing to help my zara addiction! can anyone who has the Fantasy Fabric Studded Blazer in black, or tried it on, let me know whether its true to size? I don't have a zara near me so I order everything online unfortunately!



It was TTS for me also, and I have broader shoulders.


----------



## loubou7

gymangel812 said:


> It was tts for me. The shoulder area is a bit tight. Others have sized up because of this.





jellybebe said:


> It was TTS for me also, and I have broader shoulders.



thank you


----------



## mishybelle

loubou7 said:
			
		

> wow this thread is doing nothing to help my zara addiction! can anyone who has the Fantasy Fabric Studded Blazer in black, or tried it on, let me know whether its true to size? I don't have a zara near me so I order everything online unfortunately!



I went tts as well. Just be aware, if you order online, you will most likely get the version with metallic threads running through it. They're pretty subtle, but just be aware.


----------



## loubou7

mishybelle said:


> I went tts as well. Just be aware, if you order online, you will most likely get the version with metallic threads running through it. They're pretty subtle, but just be aware.



thanks for letting me know, I actually hadn't noticed. I don't know how I can get the other version though, I already have to use a parcel forwarding service from the UK website (I'm in Australia), such a shame! does this make it quite cheap looking in real life?


----------



## mishybelle

loubou7 said:
			
		

> thanks for letting me know, I actually hadn't noticed. I don't know how I can get the other version though, I already have to use a parcel forwarding service from the UK website (I'm in Australia), such a shame! does this make it quite cheap looking in real life?



The non metallic thread version is still in stores; I just saw it in limited sizes at the store by me this weekend. Personally, I don't mind the threads, but I can see where some people may not like and think it looks cheap. The threads kind of make the jacket more nighttime appropriate only, rather than day to night.


----------



## mishybelle

mishybelle said:
			
		

> I did get a couple of things...
> 
> 1) fantasy fabric blazer in turquoise. Runs large. I usually wear M in jackets, but got the S. The quality is much better than the white one (with silver buttons) and the structured fit looks better on me. I can't wait to wear this into the fall
> 
> 2) sleeveless top in aqua. I haven't seen this online yet. It comes in this color and royal blue. Go down a size for a more fitted look. Also, the back is sheer. Here it is in a small. I'm a 34 C up top and found it a little difficult to get on due to the peplum, but it was worth it.
> 
> 3) patent t sandal in black. Got these in a 6.5 (37) and they fit perfectly, which was odd, because when I got the buckle high heel sandal in 6.5, they were a half size too big. I'f I didn't see them in store, I would have ordered them online in a 6.



Found the aqua top online. It comes in white and aqua. In store, it also came in a pretty royal blue. It's very flattering... I totally recommend it.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...n/zara-us-S2012/189509/766523/GUIPURE+T-SHIRT


----------



## jellybebe

mishybelle said:
			
		

> I went tts as well. Just be aware, if you order online, you will most likely get the version with metallic threads running through it. They're pretty subtle, but just be aware.



I got mine last week in stores and it has plain black fabric but I did notice the metallic ones yesterday and didn't realize they were different versions! I actually liked the look of the metallic one. It's quite subtle.


----------



## jellybebe

arnott said:
			
		

> Hey Jelly!  I was in Zara Metrotown today and they were all sold out of the Fantasy fabric blazers.  Would love to see a modelling pic of your new sweater!



Are you looking for the black Fantasy blazer? I love mine, you have to find one! They have them on Robson but I'm unsure if they're plain black or have subtle metallic threads. 

Will try to get a modeling pic of the sweater but it will be tough to photograph my own back without a good mirror.


----------



## Dukeprincess

The Flower Print Dress is finally back in stock!  

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ara-us-S2012/189503/802508/FLOWER+PRINT+DRESS


----------



## Mia Bella

Here's the "embroidered dress" I got yesterday: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-us-S2012/189516/632678/EMBROIDERED+DRESS

I'm 32-24-35 and bought the S. It fits me like a glove so if you have a bigger chest but are petite elsewhere I'd say the M would be your best bet. The back is my favorite part!













Btw, I just got the shoes in this natural color and black at DSW. They're the Levity "Sierra" wedge and they're so flipping cute and comfy.


----------



## juneping

^^*mia,* you look fab!! ...


----------



## spylove22

mia, you always look amazing!


----------



## Lvgirl71

mishybelle said:
			
		

> OMG, love this jacket... Let us know what the fantasy fabric looks like. I'm a bit skeptical to buy it since from far away, it looks minty, but up close it's more neon.  Love the TRF price...
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Wow, I haven't seen this in stores at all. I'm guessing it's sold out. Wish I had scored one too. The fabric and fit are impressive. You look great in it.
> 
> I love you how you paired this with medium wash jeans. I'm a dark jeans girl, but I'm slowly embracing lighter colors.
> 
> I love all the colors! And that bag!!!



Is this the Trapeze bag with the wings tucked in?


----------



## KayuuKathey

They still have the knit jacket/sweater im saving up for : 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189502/684020/BOUCLE%2BKNIT%2BCARDIGAN%2BWITH%2BPIPING%2BAND%2BSTRASS

I still love it so much because this can work for spring, summer...all seasons you get the point  And its so versatile!


----------



## arnott

What do you all think of these shoes?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ara-us-S2012/190062/799506/STRETCH+ESPADRILLE

I tried them on in the store today and they fit my wide thick feet without hurting, which is rare!


----------



## loubou7

jellybebe said:


> I got mine last week in stores and it has plain black fabric but I did notice the metallic ones yesterday and didn't realize they were different versions! I actually liked the look of the metallic one. It's quite subtle.





mishybelle said:


> The non metallic thread version is still in stores; I just saw it in limited sizes at the store by me this weekend. Personally, I don't mind the threads, but I can see where some people may not like and think it looks cheap. The threads kind of make the jacket more nighttime appropriate only, rather than day to night.



thank you both! Seeing I can only order online, probably won't be given a choice whether I can get with or without the metallic threads, I was hoping for it to be day to night appropriate though which is a bit of a shame!


----------



## spylove22

I called my store and they don't carry the black fantasy blazer in my size so I thought about ordering it online.  Do the threads look bad like lint? Anyone own it and think it looks good with the metallic threads?


----------



## spylove22

ok I just ordered 2 blazers, the black one and the white/black tux.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I have the tuxedo blazer and I love it!


----------



## spylove22

Dukeprincess said:


> I have the tuxedo blazer and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1723586


Thanks for posting!! Looks great on you, I'm so happy I ordered it!


----------



## mishybelle

spylove22 said:


> I called my store and they don't carry the black fantasy blazer in my size so I thought about ordering it online.  Do the threads look bad like lint? Anyone own it and think it looks good with the metallic threads?



Not linty at all They are interwoven with the fantasy fabric and are very thin threads. I don't remember exactly what color the threads are (silver or black metallic), but they give off a very faint sparkle/shimmer when light hits it. It's very subtle and not a loud, sort of 80's-in-your-face sort of shine. I think it looks fine, but I may not keep it because 1) I already have a lot of black blazers 2) it's too warm in Cali to wear it 3) I'm not used to the open front


----------



## mishybelle

Dukeprincess said:


> I have the tuxedo blazer and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1723586



gorgeous!!


----------



## spylove22

mishybelle said:


> Not linty at all They are interwoven with the fantasy fabric and are very thin threads. I don't remember exactly what color the threads are (silver or black metallic), but they give off a very faint sparkle/shimmer when light hits it. It's very subtle and not a loud, sort of 80's-in-your-face sort of shine. I think it looks fine, but I may not keep it because 1) I already have a lot of black blazers 2) it's too warm in Cali to wear it 3) I'm not used to the open front


 

Thanks for the info, sounds like it will be pretty! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> I have the tuxedo blazer and I love it!



Looks great on u!!! Thought it would be fun to post one of me wearing it!!! It's fun to see how people take the same piece and wear it completely differently =)


----------



## Sweetyqbk

My shoes today =) I get compliments on them anywhere I go. Funny I spend thousands on shoes, but the ones that cost 80 bucks get the most compliments lol go figure


----------



## Sweetyqbk

aswan said:


> OH HECK NOOOOO! ush: WHY Zara? why do you do this to my wallet! (running off to purchase this stunner)
> 
> And I just purchased the gorgeous pink blazer. I'm at the point where I'm afraid to check the site, something new I like always comes up!!!!



Can you plz post a modeling pic of this jacket? I want to purchase but I dont know how it will look


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you for the compliments ladies!  

I love the way you styled the jacket *Sweety!*  Cute sandals too!


----------



## Mi_Lan

I love Zara and buy it online since I am not in the us now. Want them ship to my us address But when I processed my order online , they rejected my card. because my visa card is not us visa bank card? Really lope the jacket and want to buy it but what can I do?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Here is my new skirt!!! I swear I think I wear Zara everyday when I'm not in scrubs


----------



## airborne

such a cute blouse


----------



## justpeachy4397




----------



## ipudgybear

Sweetyqbk said:


> Here is my new skirt!!! I swear I think I wear Zara everyday when I'm not in scrubs


I love your skirt! I am debating as to whether I should buy it or not. It looks great on you! 


justpeachy4397 said:


>


The more I see this jacket, the more I want it. It looks great on you!


----------



## spylove22

Sweetyqbk said:


> Here is my new skirt!!! I swear I think I wear Zara everyday when I'm not in scrubs


 
I love your skirt!


----------



## aswan

Hi Sweety,

You look GREAT in all your zara gear! As for the pink blazer, I no longer have it. I was soooo disappointed when i received it and tried it on. you can't tell from the internet photos, but the jacket actually flairs out a little at the bottom. so instead of giving me a sleek, tailored look thus making me look slimmer, it actually made me look wider and boxier.... which is a no no for a apple shape like me.

I so wanted to love this jacket as the fabric/style/color is so so so cute! but it looks so nice on the model and i think many people could rock it.



Sweetyqbk said:


> Can you plz post a modeling pic of this jacket? I want to purchase but I dont know how it will look


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Dukeprincess said:


> I have the tuxedo blazer and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 1723586





Sweetyqbk said:


> Looks great on u!!! Thought it would be fun to post one of me wearing it!!! It's fun to see how people take the same piece and wear it completely differently =)



Love how you both styled this!  I tried this on in store and hesitated. I went back a week later and they were sold out there and at every other store in the area. I've been kicking myself ever since. Zara doesn't offer online shopping here in Canada.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Jenny Lauren said:


> Love how you both styled this!  I tried this on in store and hesitated. I went back a week later and they were sold out there and at every other store in the area. I've been kicking myself ever since. Zara doesn't offer online shopping here in Canada.



Thank u, that sucks I was in Zara today in NYC and its still there =(


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> I have the tuxedo blazer and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1723586





oh very clean


----------



## AEGIS

Sweetyqbk said:


> Here is my new skirt!!! I swear I think I wear Zara everyday when I'm not in scrubs





cute! and love your nailpolish too


----------



## AEGIS

Sweetyqbk said:


> Looks great on u!!! Thought it would be fun to post one of me wearing it!!! It's fun to see how people take the same piece and wear it completely differently =)





oh i like it with the colored flats


----------



## loubou7

Sweetyqbk said:


> My shoes today =) I get compliments on them anywhere I go. Funny I spend thousands on shoes, but the ones that cost 80 bucks get the most compliments lol go figure



I am now obsessed with those shoes! I'm going to have to get them! They look great on you no wonder you're getting compliments


----------



## aswan

Ok, would really appreciate some honest opinions on this new blazer from zara. I loved it when i saw it in the lookbook and have been waiting for it to be released, but the price pt is a bit high $159 USD, so i'm a little hesitant as i have been a very very bad 'collector' of zara blazers as of late. 

What do you ladies think, too expensive? Can it be worn casual for daytime? Will it make it to the summer sales in a size S?

I've included a link to the lookbook so you can see it worn.
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category/us/en/zara-us-S2012/213501/?lookDetail=3


----------



## Vickaikai

Any thoughts on these lace/crochet bottoms?  I love the idea, but not sure how they will be in real life...

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...s-S2012/189504/804509/GUIPURE+LACE+MINI+SKIRT

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-S2012/189505/632801/CROCHET+SHORTS


----------



## windy_day

Is the Zara on sale ?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

loubou7 said:
			
		

> I am now obsessed with those shoes! I'm going to have to get them! They look great on you no wonder you're getting compliments



Thanks =)


----------



## purse-nality

chain luv!  

light gold & silver chain flat sandals, tts for me - 38 (7.5 us). although you may downsize half if you want less space at the tip (back of heel overhang just a bit).


----------



## neenabengal

Sweetyqbk said:


> My shoes today =) I get compliments on them anywhere I go. Funny I spend thousands on shoes, but the ones that cost 80 bucks get the most compliments lol go figure



I love love love these shoes.... I saw them but didn't try them on as I thought my toes might slip through the gaps between the interwoven bits and it would annoy me.  Does this ever happen to you?


----------



## phiphi

aswan said:


> Ok, would really appreciate some honest opinions on this new blazer from zara. I loved it when i saw it in the lookbook and have been waiting for it to be released, but the price pt is a bit high $159 USD, so i'm a little hesitant as i have been a very very bad 'collector' of zara blazers as of late.
> 
> What do you ladies think, too expensive? Can it be worn casual for daytime? Will it make it to the summer sales in a size S?
> 
> I've included a link to the lookbook so you can see it worn.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category/us/en/zara-us-S2012/213501/?lookDetail=3



i think zara's sale will be so wild-fire, that popular sizes will sell out fast. if you miss out on it, do you think you'd regret it? if yes, then i'd buy it. i think you could easily suit it up and denim it down.. make it a going out at night blazer. that is why i love zara blazers. they're chameleons.



Vickaikai said:


> Any thoughts on these lace/crochet bottoms?  I love the idea, but not sure how they will be in real life...
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...s-S2012/189504/804509/GUIPURE+LACE+MINI+SKIRT
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-S2012/189505/632801/CROCHET+SHORTS



i love lace/crochet, but like you .. not sure how i would do it in real life but they're really cute!



purse-nality said:


> chain luv!
> 
> light gold & silver chain flat sandals, tts for me - 38 (7.5 us). although you may downsize half if you want less space at the tip (back of heel overhang just a bit).



ack! i saw these in the store, but didn't try them on too - thinking there would be lots of P toes to look at. they look amazing on you!!



Mia Bella said:


> Here's the "embroidered dress" I got yesterday: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-us-S2012/189516/632678/EMBROIDERED+DRESS
> 
> I'm 32-24-35 and bought the S. It fits me like a glove so if you have a bigger chest but are petite elsewhere I'd say the M would be your best bet. The back is my favorite part!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I just got the shoes in this natural color and black at DSW. They're the Levity "Sierra" wedge and they're so flipping cute and comfy.



super cute!! the wedges totally seal the deal. 



Dukeprincess said:


> I have the tuxedo blazer and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 1723586



stunning!



Sweetyqbk said:


> Looks great on u!!! Thought it would be fun to post one of me wearing it!!! It's fun to see how people take the same piece and wear it completely differently =)



i love the pop of the red flats!



Sweetyqbk said:


> My shoes today =) I get compliments on them anywhere I go. Funny I spend thousands on shoes, but the ones that cost 80 bucks get the most compliments lol go figure



lol! they are so cute on you!!



Sweetyqbk said:


> Here is my new skirt!!! I swear I think I wear Zara everyday when I'm not in scrubs



adorables!



justpeachy4397 said:


>



great blazer!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Love how you both styled this!  I tried this on in store and hesitated. I went back a week later and they were sold out there and at every other store in the area. I've been kicking myself ever since. Zara doesn't offer online shopping here in Canada.



canada needs more e-comm love. that's my biggest pet peeve about shopping from here!


----------



## phiphi

found the most fun t-shirt, more pics here


----------



## Chanel 0407

Wow, I love you nail polish combo in this pic and your stack of bracelets.  You look very casual chic.  I am in the market to get my 1st Hermes bracelet, but need to research which one before pulling the trigger.   Reading your blog just makes me want it all the more.



phiphi said:


> found the most fun t-shirt, more pics here


----------



## prettydagger

Love all the modeling pics! 

The lace shorts are... Short. I'm only 5'2", and a couple styles would need tights under them, in my opinion. My (petite) backside was just barely hanging out of the cream pair! But they sell like crazy, so maybe my bottom half is longer than usual for my height...


----------



## pinknyanko

Vickaikai said:
			
		

> Any thoughts on these lace/crochet bottoms?  I love the idea, but not sure how they will be in real life...
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189504/804509/GUIPURE%2BLACE%2BMINI%2BSKIRT
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189505/632801/CROCHET%2BSHORTS



The shorts are very short not much longer than boy short underwear honestly. They are cute but overpriced at $50. Hardly any material needed. Waist is elasticized. Cheap crochet lace as well. I own them I can take a pic for you. Nothing is hanging out for me I am 5'4. Thinking of returning cuz of the price. I can just sew it myself.


----------



## Vickaikai

Aw, so disappointed to hear!  I bought them online along with the skirt - so prob the skirt will work out better.  Will let you know!  Thanks!



pinknyanko said:


> The shorts are very short not much longer than boy short underwear honestly. They are cute but overpriced at $50. Hardly any material needed. Waist is elasticized. Cheap crochet lace as well. I own them I can take a pic for you. Nothing is hanging out for me I am 5'4. Thinking of returning cuz of the price. I can just sew it myself.


----------



## aswan

mishybelle said:


> OMG, love this jacket... Let us know what the fantasy fabric looks like. I'm a bit skeptical to buy it since from far away, it looks minty, but up close it's more neon.  Love the TRF price...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, returning the jacket b/c the color is really neon green and it's not a solid looking mint like i thought, but rather neon stripes and black thread. too bad the minty green solid it appears online would have been so pretty!
> 
> Also, it fits tighter than my other zara blazers, cause i normally buy a S but the small was really tight in the shoulders and waist.


----------



## phiphi

Chanel 0407 said:


> Wow, I love you nail polish combo in this pic and your stack of bracelets.  You look very casual chic.  I am in the market to get my 1st Hermes bracelet, but need to research which one before pulling the trigger.   Reading your blog just makes me want it all the more.



thank you chanel!! the hermes sub-group is great for mod pics, and sizing advice. and i'm happy to enable!! 



prettydagger said:


> Love all the modeling pics!
> 
> The lace shorts are... Short. I'm only 5'2", and a couple styles would need tights under them, in my opinion. My (petite) backside was just barely hanging out of the cream pair! But they sell like crazy, so maybe my bottom half is longer than usual for my height...



eep! that's good to know. thank you for the review!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...1/Studded+sandal+made+with+SWAROVSKI+ELEMENTS

Asked someone to get this for me, Im on a shoe craze for weeks now......hoping it looks good on me...


----------



## Lvgirl71

Vickaikai said:
			
		

> Any thoughts on these lace/crochet bottoms?  I love the idea, but not sure how they will be in real life...
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189504/804509/GUIPURE%2BLACE%2BMINI%2BSKIRT
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189505/632801/CROCHET%2BSHORTS



I bought them, completely adorable, wearing them with blk heels and a black top!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...zara pant


----------



## am2022

wei... we are pant sisters.. love love this!!! 



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...zara pant


----------



## weibaobai

YAY!  Don't you just love them!  The print is so great! 



amacasa said:


> wei... we are pant sisters.. love love this!!!


----------



## spylove22

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...zara pant


 
I love these! If I find these online, I'm sooo getting these!


----------



## airborne

actually brought these earlier this year, had a chance to finally wear one


----------



## airborne

actually brought these earlier this year, had a chance to finally wear one


----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


> ^^*mia,* you look fab!! ...





spylove22 said:


> mia, you always look amazing!



Thank you so much ladies! 



airborne said:


> actually brought these earlier this year, had a chance to finally wear one



LOVE all of these, especially the one that says DETAIL on it....it looks so wispy and comfy.


----------



## mishybelle

aswan said:


> mishybelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, love this jacket... Let us know what the fantasy fabric looks like. I'm a bit skeptical to buy it since from far away, it looks minty, but up close it's more neon.  Love the TRF price...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, returning the jacket b/c the color is really neon green and it's not a solid looking mint like i thought, but rather neon stripes and black thread. too bad the minty green solid it appears online would have been so pretty!
> 
> Also, it fits tighter than my other zara blazers, cause i normally buy a S but the small was really tight in the shoulders and waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry... I love neon, but was hoping for the mint color instead. Are you going to exchange it for something else??
> 
> 
> 
> phiphi said:
> 
> 
> 
> found the most fun t-shirt, more pics here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My store hasn't gotten this top yet... or maybe they soldout already. You look great in it and the combo with your pants is totally spot on!
> 
> 
> 
> purse-nality said:
> 
> 
> 
> chain luv!
> 
> light gold & silver chain flat sandals, tts for me - 38 (7.5 us). although you may downsize half if you want less space at the tip (back of heel overhang just a bit).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gorgeous sandals! They remind me of the Louboutin Macarena wedges that I lusted after for a summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Bornsocialite26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...1/Studded+sandal+made+with+SWAROVSKI+ELEMENTS
> 
> Asked someone to get this for me, Im on a shoe craze for weeks now......hoping it looks good on me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooooh! Post pics when you get them. The details on them are beyond amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> weibaobai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Per my blog...zara pant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look great in these pants! It looks totally effortless and chic!
Click to expand...


----------



## airborne

thank you, love zara, they design the most awesome graphic tees, and the quality is amazing 





Mia Bella said:


> LOVE all of these, especially the one that says DETAIL on it....it looks so wispy and comfy.


----------



## weibaobai

They're really great!  They have a similar pair online right now!  



spylove22 said:


> I love these! If I find these online, I'm sooo getting these!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you mishybelle! 



mishybelle said:


> aswan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry... I love neon, but was hoping for the mint color instead. Are you going to exchange it for something else??
> 
> 
> 
> My store hasn't gotten this top yet... or maybe they soldout already. You look great in it and the combo with your pants is totally spot on!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous sandals! They remind me of the Louboutin Macarena wedges that I lusted after for a summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh! Post pics when you get them. The details on them are beyond amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> You look great in these pants! It looks totally effortless and chic!
Click to expand...


----------



## phiphi

Bornsocialite26 said:


> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...1/Studded+sandal+made+with+SWAROVSKI+ELEMENTS
> 
> Asked someone to get this for me, Im on a shoe craze for weeks now......hoping it looks good on me...



ooh! hope you can post pics when you get them! they look awesome.



airborne said:


> actually brought these earlier this year, had a chance to finally wear one



ohhh!! i love each one - can't pick a favourite!! 



mishybelle said:


> My store hasn't gotten this top yet... or maybe they soldout already. You look great in it and the combo with your pants is totally spot on!



thank you mishy!! they make really fun t-shirts and reasonably priced too! i sense another addiction brewing..


----------



## LovesYSL

I just received my Soft Shopper with Tacks in the nude/rose gold combo in the mail... I'm in love!


----------



## purse-nality

phiphi said:


> ack! i saw these in the store, but didn't try them on too - thinking there would be lots of P toes to look at. they look amazing on you!!





phiphi said:


> found the most fun t-shirt, more pics here


thanks phi! you should try them! they're edgy yet feminine. luv pairing w/ distressed shorts or black skinnies w/ a lace or peplum top! it'll go well w/ this (your) outfit too 



Bornsocialite26 said:


> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...1/Studded+sandal+made+with+SWAROVSKI+ELEMENTS
> Asked someone to get this for me, Im on a shoe craze for weeks now......hoping it looks good on me...


surely! very Valentino-esque 



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...zara pant


my most fave print among the Z floral pants! been passing them... hopin it'll make it to the sale! 



airborne said:


> actually brought these earlier this year, had a chance to finally wear one


amazing!!!  hope i could score some in the sale.



mishybelle said:


> Gorgeous sandals! They remind me of the Louboutin Macarena wedges that I lusted after for a summer.


ahh yes... thank you mishy!


----------



## weibaobai

It is a great print!  They have a couple other Pants with the same silhouette but different print that are great too!



purse-nality said:


> thanks phi! you should try them! they're edgy yet feminine. luv pairing w/ distressed shorts or black skinnies w/ a lace or peplum top! it'll go well w/ this (your) outfit too
> 
> 
> surely! very Valentino-esque
> 
> 
> my most fave print among the Z floral pants! been passing them... hopin it'll make it to the sale!
> 
> 
> amazing!!!  hope i could score some in the sale.
> 
> 
> ahh yes... thank you mishy!


----------



## Belle de Jour

LovesYSL said:


> I just received my Soft Shopper with Tacks in the nude/rose gold combo in the mail... I'm in love!



Any pics?? I am intrigued by your description ..!


----------



## Charlie.v11

calg1907 said:
			
		

> Twins! So comfy! And nice fit too



Is it wedge?


----------



## ncch

Does anyone have these shoes?  Are they comfy?  How do zara shoes run size-wise?  I usually wear 7.5 but picked these up in 37.  The 38 was too long and big.  I've been looking for a pair of sandals with a lower heel and these would be perfect!  Thanks!


----------



## ncch

LovesYSL said:
			
		

> I just received my Soft Shopper with Tacks in the nude/rose gold combo in the mail... I'm in love!



Saw this today - very pretty!  I would've gotten it if I didn't have something similar already!


----------



## Alba_Mendoza

Does anyone have this dress? How it fits in the waist area? Is it loose or fitted at the waist?
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...s/zara-S2012/189516/716032/VESTIDO+ASIMETRICO
zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/es/es/zara-S2012/189516/716032/VESTIDO%2BASIMETRICO


----------



## phiphi

purse-nality said:


> thanks phi! you should try them! they're edgy yet feminine. luv pairing w/ distressed shorts or black skinnies w/ a lace or peplum top! it'll go well w/ this (your) outfit too
> 
> surely! very Valentino-esque
> 
> my most fave print among the Z floral pants! been passing them... hopin it'll make it to the sale!
> 
> amazing!!!  hope i could score some in the sale.
> 
> ahh yes... thank you mishy!



i love your enabling!!


----------



## Shopmore

ncch said:


> Does anyone have these shoes? Are they comfy? How do zara shoes run size-wise? I usually wear 7.5 but picked these up in 37. The 38 was too long and big. I've been looking for a pair of sandals with a lower heel and these would be perfect! Thanks!


 
I have them!  I am normally a 6.5, but I took them in a 37.  I don't wear heels a lot, so these are "high" for me.  I find them comfy for a day of work, but last weekend I wore them to the mall and my feet started to hurt at about the 4th hour.  I ended up changing into my back up pair of shoes for the remaining 2 hours.  

I may be a marathon shopper, but I can't wear much heels too long.


----------



## ncch

Shopmore said:
			
		

> I have them!  I am normally a 6.5, but I took them in a 37.  I don't wear heels a lot, so these are "high" for me.  I find them comfy for a day of work, but last weekend I wore them to the mall and my feet started to hurt at about the 4th hour.  I ended up changing into my back up pair of shoes for the remaining 2 hours.
> 
> I may be a marathon shopper, but I can't wear much heels too long.



Thanks!  Really?  You usually wear a 6.5 and got the 37s?  Do you have some room towards the front?  Hmm maybe thats how you're supposed to wear them then...I tried them on again at home and the orange strap seems a little tight now.  should go back and try them on again...


----------



## LovesYSL

Belle de Jour said:


> Any pics?? I am intrigued by your description ..!



I have never mastered the art of posting photos on this forum, but this is a photo from my Instagram.

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...6t227X_wxcM/s640/blogger-image--283920789.jpg


----------



## airborne

Thank you lovely ladies  



purse-nality said:


> thanks phi! you should try them! they're edgy yet feminine. luv pairing w/ distressed shorts or black skinnies w/ a lace or peplum top! it'll go well w/ this (your) outfit too
> 
> 
> surely! very Valentino-esque
> 
> 
> my most fave print among the Z floral pants! been passing them... hopin it'll make it to the sale!
> 
> 
> amazing!!!  hope i could score some in the sale.
> 
> 
> ahh yes... thank you mishy!





phiphi said:


> ooh! hope you can post pics when you get them! they look awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh!! i love each one - can't pick a favourite!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you mishy!! they make really fun t-shirts and reasonably priced too! i sense another addiction brewing..


----------



## airborne

ZARA floral maxi, I purchased this yeaaars ago in ge (today would be the 2nd time wearing it since, wearing it once more)


----------



## Shenacox

imlvholic said:


> I'm really loving the tulip dresses, just got the black & white printed 1, i wish the fabric is not this shiny on this Fish print tulip dress.


So cute!! May I ask what size did you get in the fish printed dress?


----------



## Jenny Lauren

mishybelle said:


> Love it!





purse-nality said:


> lovely as usual!





phiphi said:


> great skirt!! love this look!



Thank you so much Ladies!!!


Here is the Zara TRF Floral Blouse.


----------



## Charlie.v11

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Thank you so much Ladies!!!
> 
> Here is the Zara TRF Floral Blouse.



I love your style. I check your blog btw. Keep us posted


----------



## Dukeprincess

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so much Ladies!!!
> 
> 
> Here is the Zara TRF Floral Blouse.



Can you please stop looking fabulous everyday?  You are killing me!!!


----------



## imlvholic

Shenacox said:


> So cute!! May I ask what size did you get in the fish printed dress?



I only got the black & white tulip dress for now & I'm a size Small. I wouldn't mind adding another tulip dress but I'm waiting for something pop in solid color. I kicked myself for not getting some last season's hot pink, electric blue or the garden print.


----------



## icecreamom

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so much Ladies!!!
> 
> 
> Here is the Zara TRF Floral Blouse.



May I ask what size you took on this blouse compared to the Zara Women blazers? I usually don't go to the TRF section of my local store, it's very small and they usually carry only shorts and tees, I have no idea if I should get a S or M


----------



## kelbell35

I need opinions please  

Yay or nay?


----------



## Alegory

kelbell35 said:


> I need opinions please
> 
> Yay or nay?



Nay


----------



## juneping

kelbell35 said:
			
		

> I need opinions please
> 
> Yay or nay?



I think it'll look better against white shorts/jeans/skirt...


----------



## aritziababe

kelbell35 said:


> I need opinions please
> 
> Yay or nay?



Nay


----------



## purse-nality

kelbell35 said:


> I need opinions please
> 
> Yay or nay?



nay esp for reg price. i'm sure this will make to the sale. uh, i think.


----------



## purse-nality

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so much Ladies!!!
> 
> 
> Here is the Zara TRF Floral Blouse.



agree w/ the ladies...


----------



## incognito1369

Need some help ladies. Anyone tried this peter pan collar top? I absolutely love it but not sure if wearing it with a black camisole underneath would look good. Does a cami ruin the look of this top? Any opinions?


----------



## ilovekitty

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so much Ladies!!!
> 
> 
> Here is the Zara TRF Floral Blouse.



Love your outfit !! Is that skirt Zara too?


----------



## ilovekitty

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so much Ladies!!!
> 
> 
> Here is the Zara TRF Floral Blouse.


Is that this shirt ??
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-S2012/189520/733019/PRINTED+SHIRT

The pattern looks different ! Thanks girl!

JUST SAW YOUR BLOG lol


----------



## ilovekitty

kelbell35 said:


> I need opinions please
> 
> Yay or nay?


I really like this! Pair it with shorts ..better for summer..


----------



## spylove22

incognito1369 said:


> Need some help ladies. Anyone tried this peter pan collar top? I absolutely love it but not sure if wearing it with a black camisole underneath would look good. Does a cami ruin the look of this top? Any opinions?


 
I think a cami would ruin the look, ugghh I get so angry when I see cute tops like this and they are sheer, why can't they make it a little more opaque, who wants to layer in the summer!


----------



## neko-chan

Hi all, does anyone have this double fabric blazer? Good material? Pics or reviews?







http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-S2012/189502/632114/DOUBLE+FABRIC+BLAZER


----------



## icecreamom

spylove22 said:


> I think a cami would ruin the look, ugghh I get so angry when I see cute tops like this and they are sheer, why can't they make it a little more opaque, who wants to layer in the summer!


That was my exact same thought! I was so excited when I saw that top and went I tried on at the store I was so disappointed, Florida is too hot/humid to wear layers!!


----------



## incognito1369

spylove22 said:


> I think a cami would ruin the look, ugghh I get so angry when I see cute tops like this and they are sheer, why can't they make it a little more opaque, who wants to layer in the summer!


 


icecreamom said:


> That was my exact same thought! I was so excited when I saw that top and went I tried on at the store I was so disappointed, Florida is too hot/humid to wear layers!!


 

Thank you so much ladies, sheerness wasn't the only reason, I am a size C/D and I think this top would show a lot without the cami  This is so annoying, was really looking forward to wearing it to a party! 
If only I had Shenae's body type to rock it without a cami!


----------



## Sparklybags

incognito1369 said:


> Thank you so much ladies, sheerness wasn't the only reason, I am a size C/D and I think this top would show a lot without the cami  This is so annoying, was really looking forward to wearing it to a party!
> If only I had Shenae's body type to rock it without a cami!



I am a D and I tried this on and it looked terrible on me, the front showed way too much


----------



## loubou7

Hi all,

In desperate need of some advice! Anyone have this jacket or tried it on? I want to know if its TTS, I'm usually medium in zara, but would hate to look boxy on top with too big a size!


----------



## south-of-france

^I'm usually an M too but tried it on in an L. Open it was fine, closed a bit bulky around the torso. So M  should be fine.


----------



## loubou7

south-of-france said:


> ^I'm usually an M too but tried it on in an L. Open it was fine, closed a bit bulky around the torso. So M  should be fine.



thank you!


----------



## incognito1369

Sparklybags said:


> I am a D and I tried this on and it looked terrible on me, the front showed way too much


 
Thanks Sparkly! I guess I'll have to forget about this top then


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Charlie.v11 said:


> I love your style. I check your blog btw. Keep us posted



Thanks so much for taking the time to check out my blog, *Charlie!*  I hope I don't disappoint!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Can you please stop looking fabulous everyday?  You are killing me!!!



Ha ha ha, you are way too sweet *Dukeprincess!*



icecreamom said:


> May I ask what size you took on this blouse compared to the Zara Women blazers? I usually don't go to the TRF section of my local store, it's very small and they usually carry only shorts and tees, I have no idea if I should get a S or M



*Icecreamom*, I'm usually an XS in ALL Zara blouses, but an XS or S in blazers.  I bought an XS in this blouse as it fit the same as all the rest of their blouses.  I find their blouses are a little more generously cut, and this is the same.  It does not run small.  Hope that helps!



purse-nality said:


> agree w/ the ladies...



Thanks so much *Purse-nality!*



ilovekitty said:


> Love your outfit !! Is that skirt Zara too?



Thanks so much *Ilovekitty*!  The skirt is from H&M.  Just bought it last week for only $14.95!



ilovekitty said:


> Is that this shirt ??
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-S2012/189520/733019/PRINTED+SHIRT
> 
> The pattern looks different ! Thanks girl!
> 
> JUST SAW YOUR BLOG lol



*Ilovekitty*, yes, that's the same shirt!  The pattern on every top was slightly different, depending where they cut the fabric.  Some blouses had more flowers than others.


----------



## south-of-france

Has anyone tried this white dress on? It looks lovely. http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2/199002/825601/EMBROIDERED+DRESS+WITH+FRILLS


----------



## juneping

it was so hot yesterday and finally i could wear the floral shorts....


----------



## Anna R.

This is a horrible Instagram shot, but since you can see the shoes, here is my newest Zara buy: 






Love the sparkles in the sun. Since I have relatively long toes, my right middle toe did hurt a little after a long day of walking and on the left foot/outer side, right on the bone below the bone they started rubbing a little. But I love them anyways.


----------



## Brina

Anna, the shoes are super cute! I want


----------



## Anna R.

Brina said:


> Anna, the shoes are super cute! I want



Thank you!


----------



## Belle de Jour

LovesYSL said:


> I have never mastered the art of posting photos on this forum, but this is a photo from my Instagram.
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...6t227X_wxcM/s640/blogger-image--283920789.jpg



Thank you. Your bag is gorgeous and drool - worthy! Too bad (or good since I am trying to save money for a bigger purchase)  I can only find the red version in their online store ..


----------



## south-of-france

^Me too!


----------



## LovesYSL

Belle de Jour said:


> Thank you. Your bag is gorgeous and drool - worthy! Too bad (or good since I am trying to save money for a bigger purchase)  I can only find the red version in their online store ..



Thank you! It should be there if you click on the red bag, it will give you more color options and the nude is there. There used to be black with gold hardware as well but it sold out.


----------



## AEGIS

incognito1369 said:


> Need some help ladies. Anyone tried this peter pan collar top? I absolutely love it but not sure if wearing it with a black camisole underneath would look good. Does a cami ruin the look of this top? Any opinions?




i wore a black bra and it was fine.


----------



## south-of-france

LovesYSL said:
			
		

> Thank you! It should be there if you click on the red bag, it will give you more color options and the nude is there. There used to be black with gold hardware as well but it sold out.



Thanks, then it must be sold out. Only the red appears under color options. Oh well


----------



## jellybebe

Had the chance to try on this jacket at the Zara in Forum des Halles, Paris. I was very disappointed. The jacket fit extremely small to size and the fabric was quite thin so it didn't seem to hang too well. It also comes in a red colourway.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Since my new state doesn't have a Zara, I have made a few trips to ones in the DC area, and I am hoping to check out the Zara in SoHo as well. 

Here are my purchases:
http://static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/0/1/p/5039/050/636/5039050636_1_1_3.jpg
http://static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/0/1/p/0264/050/537/0264050537_1_1_3.jpg
http://static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/1/1/p/2363/101/009/2363101009_1_1_3.jpg

I still wish I could find the orange/black/tan sandals in my size *sigh*


----------



## Vixy

jellybebe said:


> Had the chance to try on this jacket at the Zara in Forum des Halles, Paris. I was very disappointed. The jacket fit extremely small to size and the fabric was quite thin so it didn't seem to hang too well. It also comes in a red colourway.


Is the quality like the red version that came out last month? If so, I thought the quality was decent for the price, especially when compared to Fantasy blazer at a higher price point. TRF items usually runs a size smaller on me.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

New Zara dress and heels.


----------



## Charlie.v11

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> New Zara dress and heels.



Super cute as usual


----------



## cascherping

Red peplum skirt and t-shirt from Zara:


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Jenny Lauren said:


> New Zara dress and heels.


 
Very elegant! It looks a lot richer than Zara.


----------



## ncch

cascherping said:
			
		

> Red peplum skirt and t-shirt from Zara:



Love your coat!  May I ask where it's from?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

cascherping said:


> Red peplum skirt and t-shirt from Zara:


 
Just cheked your blog, I like it  a lot!!!! and it's on my reader now! You got a great style and your blog is very nice. I have already found a few recipes that I want to try.


----------



## cascherping

Thank you so much for your kind words The blog has been a fun creative outlet - glad you liked it!



AmeeLVSBags said:


> Just cheked your blog, I like it  a lot!!!! and it's on my reader now! You got a great style and your blog is very nice. I have already found a few recipes that I want to try.


----------



## calg1907

cascherping said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for your kind words The blog has been a fun creative outlet - glad you liked it!



May i know ur blog so i an also check it out? Thnks


----------



## airborne

stunner, amazing!


Jenny Lauren said:


> New Zara dress and heels.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Charlie.v11 said:


> Super cute as usual





AmeeLVSBags said:


> Very elegant! It looks a lot richer than Zara.





airborne said:


> stunner, amazing!



Awww, thanks so much *Charlie, Amee and Airborne!!*


----------



## mishybelle

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> New Zara dress and heels.



I love this dress on you! It looks better styled on you than on the Zara website!




			
				cascherping said:
			
		

> Red peplum skirt and t-shirt from Zara:



Love this combo! You look great!


----------



## purse-nality

Jenny Lauren said:


> New Zara dress and heels.


gah! another tulip dress to come back for!  i chose the fish print over this floral.... to get or forget? 



cascherping said:


> Red peplum skirt and t-shirt from Zara:
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/May-14-2012-BLOG-564.jpg


you're so pretty!


----------



## Vickaikai

Saw these heels and fell in love.  Reminds me a LOT of the Stuart Weitzman ones I just spent 3 times the amount on!  Good thing for returns!  Has anyone seen them in person?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...9002/828493/COURT+SHOE+WITH+POINTED+METAL+TOE


----------



## cascherping

OMG, purse-nality, you're too kind! I get so inspired by all of you ladies and your fantastic styles!



purse-nality said:


> you're so pretty!


----------



## cascherping

Hi, calg1907 - here's the link to my blog, Confetti In Her Hair. I just started it a few months ago, so I'm still learning





calg1907 said:


> May i know ur blog so i an also check it out? Thnks


----------



## mishybelle

I didn't do much damage this weekend and picked up this fun skeleton tank for $19.90





I also picked this up. FYI, it kinda runs big and is pretty stretchy. I didn't want a super baggy fit, so I sized down to a small. It looks really cool on.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ara-us-S2012/189508/713569/EMBROIDERED+BLOUSE


----------



## jessdressed

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> New Zara dress and heels.



Cute!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

jellybebe said:


> Had the chance to try on this jacket at the Zara in Forum des Halles, Paris. I was very disappointed. The jacket fit extremely small to size and the fabric was quite thin so it didn't seem to hang too well. It also comes in a red colourway.


 
I am wearing this jacket today. I personally love it, it's a great fabric weight for a summer blazer, it's not too structured and drapes well.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

mishybelle said:


> I love this dress on you! It looks better styled on you than on the Zara website!



Awww, thanks so much *Mishybelle!*. You are too sweet!



purse-nality said:


> gah! another tulip dress to come back for!  i chose the fish print over this floral.... to get or forget?



I debated between both also but in the end, the floral won out. 



jessdressed said:


> Cute!!



Thanks so much *Jessdressed!!!*


----------



## Charlie.v11

New t-shirt with zip on the back and new floral jacket from TRF


----------



## spylove22

Charlie.v11 said:


> New t-shirt with zip on the back and new floral jacket from TRF


 
I have the jacket too! Looks cute on you!


----------



## Charlie.v11

spylove22 said:


> I have the jacket too! Looks cute on you!



Thank you Spylove 
I love it too, it so pleasant to wear, it's really lightweight.


----------



## mpgtown99

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I am wearing this jacket today. I personally love it, it's a great fabric weight for a summer blazer, it's not too structured and drapes well.


 
Is it true to size?  I'm an M in Zara and find that I've had to size up for TRF.  Thanks in advance fro the reply.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

mpgtown99 said:


> Is it true to size? I'm an M in Zara and find that I've had to size up for TRF. Thanks in advance fro the reply.


 
I tried about 9 different boucle blazer/jackets the day I bought this and two other and I purchased all from TRF and WOMAN in size M. I do also usually size up in TRF, too. I could have sized up to L, so the front would overlap, but then the armholes would have been too big, so I went with the better fit of shoulder width and armhole.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Finally found the orange/black/tan heel sandals in my size! I am officially staying out of Zara stores now. Very recently found my birthday dress there, too.


----------



## MERDE

I went into Zara today with the intention of spending a bunch of money. Found nothing. I was so sad. I usually find so much


----------



## Michi22jnj

I haven't been on this thread for so long so I'd want to share my latest purchase. It's the fantasy blazer in mint. Excuse the graphics on the picture, I took it for my instagram.


----------



## miu miu1

jellybebe said:


> Had the chance to try on this jacket at the Zara in Forum des Halles, Paris. I was very disappointed. The jacket fit extremely small to size and the fabric was quite thin so it didn't seem to hang too well. It also comes in a red colourway.



I just bought this one 
Really liked the fit and color


----------



## PrincessBal

Outfit all Zara!


----------



## jellybebe

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> I just bought this one
> Really liked the fit and color



The jacket is cute, I am prob just too fat and short-waisted to wear it. Specific jackets from Zara look good on me but definitely not all of them.


----------



## miu miu1

jellybebe said:


> The jacket is cute, I am prob just too fat and short-waisted to wear it. Specific jackets from Zara look good on me but definitely not all of them.



I bet your not! It does run smaller as TRF mostly does 
I also like that it's more lightweight then some of zara's other blazers.


----------



## icecreamom

June's Lookbook is available!


----------



## icecreamom

How many leather jackets can I wear in Florida?  http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category/us/en/zara-us-S2012/238501/?lookDetail=15


----------



## Dukeprincess

I seriously love this leopard ensemble. 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-S2012/199002/827081/PRINTED+TOP+WITH+FRILL


----------



## quynh_1206

Michi22jnj said:


> I haven't been on this thread for so long so I'd want to share my latest purchase. It's the fantasy blazer in mint. Excuse the graphics on the picture, I took it for my instagram.


  So pretty...I love the white blouse and all your accessories too.


----------



## kiwishopper

Went to Zara San Fransisco down at Union Square this past weekend. Was surprised how small the size is (or how big I am haha). I need size 40 for their jeans and M for the top! Anyway, I bought these yellow jeans and the scarf while I was there.


----------



## poptarts

icecreamom said:


> June's Lookbook is available!



Ugh, just when I thought I'm done with Zara taking my money... So many amazing pieces. I might be the odd ball here, but I quite like that studded denim jacket


----------



## loubou7

I am obsessed! Why Zara, why! All these gorgeous blouses and skirts coming out:

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...S2012/189508/825528/TOP+WITH+FLOWER+APPLIQUES

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2/189508/827186/BLOUSE+WITH+CHAIN+AT+THE+NECK

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../827826/SILVER+JACQUARD+VOLUMINOUS+MINI+SKIRT

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-S2012/189504/827280/MINI+SKIRT

^ really want that last one in the stone colour, but it seemed to sell out a few hours after it came on the UK website! hopefully they get it back in before the other things I want sell out! anyone tried any of these on?



Michi22jnj said:


> I haven't been on this thread for so long so I'd want to share my latest purchase. It's the fantasy blazer in mint. Excuse the graphics on the picture, I took it for my instagram.



Gorgeous! I've got that jacket on its way to me  such a pretty colour!


----------



## mishybelle

Really? The red racerback dress is sold out again??  Arghhhh!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Jenny Lauren said:


> New Zara dress and heels.



I love this dress! It's so pretty! You look great. Now I want to get it too!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Charlie.v11 said:


> New t-shirt with zip on the back and new floral jacket from TRF



*Charlie*, I LOVE this jacket!!  I bought it in the tropical print, but I really wanted the print you have.  Unfortunately, it was sold out here.  Looks great on you!



Michi22jnj said:


> I haven't been on this thread for so long so I'd want to share my latest purchase. It's the fantasy blazer in mint. Excuse the graphics on the picture, I took it for my instagram.



*Michi22jlj*, LOVE this picture (and the blazer)!!!



PrincessBal said:


> Outfit all Zara!



*PrincessBal*, love how you mixed the neon with the floral print.  Looks so stylish!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I love this dress! It's so pretty! You look great. Now I want to get it too!



Thanks so much *Hellokatiegirl!!!
*


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Jenny Lauren said:


> New Zara dress and heels.



Hi luv. I was on Zara's site and looked up this dress. They have one called fuschia. Is that what this one is called? Or is multi or something like that.

Also, does their dresses fit true to size? Do you have to go up/down, etc?

Lately, I finally got around to checking out your blog - - just fabulous! Can't wait to see more and catch up with what I haven't had a chance to see.


----------



## phiphi

loubou7 said:


> I am obsessed! Why Zara, why! All these gorgeous blouses and skirts coming out:
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...S2012/189508/825528/TOP+WITH+FLOWER+APPLIQUES
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2/189508/827186/BLOUSE+WITH+CHAIN+AT+THE+NECK
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../827826/SILVER+JACQUARD+VOLUMINOUS+MINI+SKIRT
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-S2012/189504/827280/MINI+SKIRT
> 
> ^ really want that last one in the stone colour, but it seemed to sell out a few hours after it came on the UK website! hopefully they get it back in before the other things I want sell out! anyone tried any of these on?
> 
> Gorgeous! I've got that jacket on its way to me  such a pretty colour!



zara really hit it out of the park this season!



Michi22jnj said:


> I haven't been on this thread for so long so I'd want to share my latest purchase. It's the fantasy blazer in mint. Excuse the graphics on the picture, I took it for my instagram.



beautiful!!



PrincessBal said:


> Outfit all Zara!



love the floral pants!



poptarts said:


> Ugh, just when I thought I'm done with Zara taking my money... So many amazing pieces. I might be the odd ball here, but I quite like that studded denim jacket



LOL. you're no oddball! i just went back to zara today to return a blouse that didn't fit right. 1 leather jacket, 2 pairs of shoes later.. *facepalm*



mishybelle said:


> I didn't do much damage this weekend and picked up this fun skeleton tank for $19.90
> 
> View attachment 1738568
> 
> 
> I also picked this up. FYI, it kinda runs big and is pretty stretchy. I didn't want a super baggy fit, so I sized down to a small. It looks really cool on.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ara-us-S2012/189508/713569/EMBROIDERED+BLOUSE



ooh so fun!! loves it!



Charlie.v11 said:


> New t-shirt with zip on the back and new floral jacket from TRF



fun - their floral prints are fantastic! you look great!


----------



## scgirl212

I was able to get to Zara this morning before the huge weekend rush that happens around here and only picked up a chambray shirt and a studded tank.  

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189520/826331/DENIM+SHIRT

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-us-S2012/189520/825521/DOUBLE+LAYER+TOP


Off Topic-ish..but I stood in line with Lisa Vanderpump from Real Housewives of Beverly Hills! I played it cool though and we b*tched about how long the wait to check out was taking! She's just as funny IRL!


----------



## Asia_Leone

I Love zara and was lucky enough to get my hands on the last pair of these neon sandals that was my size! Woohoo!


----------



## Gurzzy

I told myself no more for now, but I bought the white fantasy blazer and another pair of pants today.


----------



## spylove22

Asia_Leone said:


> I Love zara and was lucky enough to get my hands on the last pair of these neon sandals that was my size! Woohoo!


 

Those shoes are so cute!! I really like your blog, the pics are amazing!


----------



## loubou7

scgirl212 said:


> Off Topic-ish..but I stood in line with Lisa Vanderpump from Real Housewives of Beverly Hills! I played it cool though and we b*tched about how long the wait to check out was taking! She's just as funny IRL!



No way, how funny! Did you manage to see what she was buying?


----------



## RedSummerSun

I was curious to know those of you who've bought lots of Zara items, what do you think of the quality? Have you had any problems? Im reading mixed reviews online and Im looking to order a number of items!

Thanks


----------



## Syma

^Zara's quality can be pretty mixed hence the reviews. I have seen some poorly made items from there and others that are a lot more better. For me their sizing is all over the place and the cuts seem to be getting smaller and shorter. I have jackets from zara from many seasons ago that I still wear now but are two sizes smaller than some of the stuff that would fit me in Zara now. It is best to order and then return whatever doesn't suit you or meet your expectations.


----------



## south-of-france

The new black studded biker leather jacket looks stunning!! Are the rivets yellow gold or rose gold? Does it run TTS?
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...S2012/199002/827357/LEATHER+JACKET+WITH+STUDS

I find Zara's clothes (Woman line) get better with their price, but the fantasy blazers - though gorgeous and I have three - are the exception for me.  TRF seems to be of lesser quality but very trendy and young. The shoes (I have a few Ballerinas and a pair of pumps) are well made and worth their price IMO. I have had some for a few years and they're still great.


----------



## south-of-france

Got this top today


----------



## spylove22

south-of-france said:


> Got this top today


 

oooh I like that top!


----------



## airborne




----------



## green.bee

south-of-france said:


> Got this top today



I like it, I love orange


----------



## phiphi

Gurzzy said:


> I told myself no more for now, but I bought the white fantasy blazer and another pair of pants today.



i do the same. LOL. congrats - i can't wait to see them on you!



Asia_Leone said:


> I Love zara and was lucky enough to get my hands on the last pair of these neon sandals that was my size! Woohoo!



ooh!! i'm so loving neon shoes. they are awesome!



south-of-france said:


> Got this top today



love this top!!!



airborne said:


>



love this top too!!!


----------



## Sterntalerli

i ordered these two sandals yesterday:

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...190055/711514/LAMINIERTE+SANDALE+MIT+KETTCHEN

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../239013/732036/FLACHE+SANDALE+MIT+GLANZFINISH

and recently bought these in pink (they look gorgeous on!!!):

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2012/190065/828348/SANDALE+MIT+STEINCHENDEKOR


----------



## airborne

Thanks phiphi


----------



## scgirl212

loubou7 said:


> No way, how funny! Did you manage to see what she was buying?



She was buying mostly items for her 2 or 3 assistants that she had with her. She did try on a pale yellow blazer (that looked amazing) while waiting in line but I didn't see if she purchased it or not. They said that they were headed over to Saks so I figured that was where she would do some damage for herself!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Hi luv. I was on Zara's site and looked up this dress. They have one called fuschia. Is that what this one is called? Or is multi or something like that.
> 
> Also, does their dresses fit true to size? Do you have to go up/down, etc?
> 
> Lately, I finally got around to checking out your blog - - just fabulous! Can't wait to see more and catch up with what I haven't had a chance to see.



Thanks so much for the lovely comments, *Alex Spoils Me!!!*  And thank you so much for checking out my blog.  I hope I can continue to please!

This floral dress is called the V-Back Dress and here is the link:  http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/ca/en/zara-S2012/189503/796516/V-BACK+DRESS

This dress does fit true to size.  I'm usually a size 2 and bought an XS in this dress.  It may even run a tad large, as I have curves up top and down below, and the XS fits me well.  Good luck, and be sure to post a pic of you wearing the dress!


----------



## am2022

looking lovely ladies!
Zara items mixed with j crew, isabel marant shoes belt/ bracelets, alaia boots, celine bag has been my uniform on weekends for years now!!!

my beloved zara sandals that i got in 4 colorways!


----------



## reon

Syma said:


> ^Zara's quality can be pretty mixed hence the reviews. I have seen some poorly made items from there and others that are a lot more better. For me their sizing is all over the place and the cuts seem to be getting smaller and shorter. I have jackets from zara from many seasons ago that I still wear now but are two sizes smaller than some of the stuff that would fit me in Zara now. It is best to order and then return whatever doesn't suit you or meet your expectations.



i agree ^
i have bottoms which i've had to get one size up or down and some of their tops are a little thin for the price that they command.
nevertheless, i go back there again and again


----------



## Bee G.

Hi, I would love if someone could help me.. I want to get a few of the Women's Jersey Blazers, I'm not sure if I should order them in an XS or a S?. I'm 5'2 and 115lbs.. I don't want them to be super tight but I find blazers look weird when they are too big.. I love the way the blazer looks on all you ladies in the pics that are posted but no one ever seems to write what size they got it in.. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.. =o)


----------



## chicology

Zara Skull tee, Zara printed tulip dress and Zara Girls' Sandals.

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## spylove22

Bee G. said:


> Hi, I would love if someone could help me.. I want to get a few of the Women's Jersey Blazers, I'm not sure if I should order them in an XS or a S?. I'm 5'2 and 115lbs.. I don't want them to be super tight but I find blazers look weird when they are too big.. I love the way the blazer looks on all you ladies in the pics that are posted but no one ever seems to write what size they got it in.. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.. =o)


 
I would say an S


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

chicology said:


> Zara Skull tee, Zara printed tulip dress and Zara Girls' Sandals.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 
Is the Tee new? I am obsessed with skulls these days.


----------



## yellow08

Ordered 2 TRF jackets-I hope I like them IRL (haven't had much luck with the trf stuff)
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-S2012/189515/826342/COMBINED+SLEEVE+JACKET
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-S2012/189515/825855/STUDDED+BLAZER


----------



## phiphi

amacasa said:


> looking lovely ladies!
> Zara items mixed with j crew, isabel marant shoes belt/ bracelets, alaia boots, celine bag has been my uniform on weekends for years now!!!
> 
> my beloved zara sandals that i got in 4 colorways!



aren't those sandals amazing!? love your outfit!



chicology said:


> Zara Skull tee, Zara printed tulip dress and Zara Girls' Sandals.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



i love that tee! the dress is awesome too!! xox



Bee G. said:


> Hi, I would love if someone could help me.. I want to get a few of the Women's Jersey Blazers, I'm not sure if I should order them in an XS or a S?. I'm 5'2 and 115lbs.. I don't want them to be super tight but I find blazers look weird when they are too big.. I love the way the blazer looks on all you ladies in the pics that are posted but no one ever seems to write what size they got it in.. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.. =o)



i'm about the same proportions as you (without knowing your chest size..) but i'm a S in zara blazers (usually XS and 0 in j crew/banana republic/gap). i wear tons of zara blazers on my blog (have a slight addiction). if you want to look at reviews for some of them, you can go there too. 



yellow08 said:


> Ordered 2 TRF jackets-I hope I like them IRL (haven't had much luck with the trf stuff)
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-S2012/189515/826342/COMBINED+SLEEVE+JACKET
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-S2012/189515/825855/STUDDED+BLAZER



yellow you are such an enabler. i saw that studded blazer in the store and it is super cute. i think you're going to really like it. the mixed denim. genius. can't wait to see your outfits!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

yellow08 said:


> Ordered 2 TRF jackets-I hope I like them IRL (haven't had much luck with the trf stuff)
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-S2012/189515/826342/COMBINED+SLEEVE+JACKET
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-S2012/189515/825855/STUDDED+BLAZER


 I have the studded blazer and love it! I am sure you will like it, too.


----------



## airborne

chicology said:


> Zara Skull tee, Zara printed tulip dress and Zara Girls' Sandals.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


----------



## am2022

Thanks phiphi.. you are the sweetest.. love your avatar by the way! I always tell my kids.. mommy is wonder woman you know.. as ive learned how to prepare food/ do laundry/ finish all chores in super fast manner.. so i can unwind and have a cup of tea and go on TPF!!! lol!




phiphi said:


> aren't those sandals amazing!? love your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love that tee! the dress is awesome too!! xox
> 
> 
> 
> i'm about the same proportions as you (without knowing your chest size..) but i'm a S in zara blazers (usually XS and 0 in j crew/banana republic/gap). i wear tons of zara blazers on my blog (have a slight addiction). if you want to look at reviews for some of them, you can go there too.
> 
> 
> 
> yellow you are such an enabler. i saw that studded blazer in the store and it is super cute. i think you're going to really like it. the mixed denim. genius. can't wait to see your outfits!


----------



## bubbleloba

Bee G. said:


> Hi, I would love if someone could help me.. I want to get a few of the Women's Jersey Blazers, I'm not sure if I should order them in an XS or a S?. I'm 5'2 and 115lbs.. I don't want them to be super tight but I find blazers look weird when they are too big.. I love the way the blazer looks on all you ladies in the pics that are posted but no one ever seems to write what size they got it in.. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.. =o)



Go with the S.


----------



## bubbleloba

chicology said:


> Zara Skull tee, Zara printed tulip dress and Zara Girls' Sandals.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Love the printed tulip dress. I was thinking about getting the skirt in that same print but couldn't find it in stores, just online. Would you mind sharing how the dress fits? TIA!!


----------



## Bee G.

bubbleloba said:


> Go with the S.


Thanks, I ordered the small in the Fuchsia. Soo excited.


----------



## Bee G.

phiphi said:


> aren't those sandals amazing!? love your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> i love that tee! the dress is awesome too!! xox
> 
> 
> 
> i'm about the same proportions as you (without knowing your chest size..) but i'm a S in zara blazers (usually XS and 0 in j crew/banana republic/gap). i wear tons of zara blazers on my blog (have a slight addiction). if you want to look at reviews for some of them, you can go there too.
> 
> 
> 
> yellow you are such an enabler. i saw that studded blazer in the store and it is super cute. i think you're going to really like it. the mixed denim. genius. can't wait to see your outfits!


Thank you, I ordered the Fuchsia one today in a small! I checked out your blog, Love it!


----------



## Bee G.

spylove22 said:


> I would say an S


Thank you!! I went with the small. I appreciate your help.


----------



## chicology

AmeeLVSBags said:
			
		

> Is the Tee new? I am obsessed with skulls these days.



I think it is pretty new. Got it about 2 weeks back


----------



## Charlie.v11

Jenny Lauren said:


> *Charlie*, I LOVE this jacket!!  I bought it in the tropical print, but I really wanted the print you have.  Unfortunately, it was sold out here.  Looks great on you!



Thank you ! I prefer this print too. The tropical print is too much for me since I don't wear patterns a lot... So this is already a big step 
I found it on ebay with the tag and at the same price as in the store. You should go check, maybe you 'll be lucky


----------



## Charlie.v11

phiphi said:


> fun - their floral prints are fantastic! you look great!



Thank you !!


----------



## phiphi

Bee G. said:


> Thank you, I ordered the Fuchsia one today in a small! I checked out your blog, Love it!



thank you!! can't wait to see the fuschia on you!! they make the best blazers and their colours are super fun!!

OOTD with a zara denim jacket


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Michi22jnj said:


> I haven't been on this thread for so long so I'd want to share my latest purchase. It's the fantasy blazer in mint. Excuse the graphics on the picture, I took it for my instagram.




Super cuteness and I just ordered ur cell case for my phone  lol
I loooove the white shirt underneath, is it Zara too?


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> thank you!! can't wait to see the fuschia on you!! they make the best blazers and their colours are super fun!!
> 
> OOTD with a zara denim jacket




You look beautiful!


----------



## Anna R.

phiphi said:


> OOTD with a zara denim jacket



You absolutely rock this outfit, and you have a good eye, I love it!!


----------



## spylove22

phiphi said:


> thank you!! can't wait to see the fuschia on you!! they make the best blazers and their colours are super fun!!
> 
> OOTD with a zara denim jacket


 

Pretty


----------



## airborne

super superb phiphi, love how you always coordinate the perfect patterns, lovely textures of colors, and accessories, loving it 



phiphi said:


> thank you!! can't wait to see the fuschia on you!! they make the best blazers and their colours are super fun!!
> 
> OOTD with a zara denim jacket


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> You look beautiful!



thank you dear duke!



Anna R. said:


> You absolutely rock this outfit, and you have a good eye, I love it!!



thanks anna!! xox



spylove22 said:


> Pretty



thank you spylove!!



airborne said:


> super superb phiphi, love how you always coordinate the perfect patterns, lovely textures of colors, and accessories, loving it



aww!! thank you so much for your kind words airborne!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Meet the newest cast member of the Flinstones!

This looked way better on the Zara model


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^WOW that leopard number looks gorgeous on you!  Is this currently available at Zara stores?


----------



## phiphi

dukeprincess said:


> meet the newest cast member of the flinstones!
> 
> This looked way better on the zara model
> 
> 
> View attachment 1746841



fierce!!!


----------



## Bee G.

Dukeprincess said:


> Meet the newest cast member of the Flinstones!
> 
> This looked way better on the Zara model
> 
> 
> View attachment 1746841


I disagree! I think that dress looks incredibly chic on you. A little black cardigan and some black pumps would look nice with it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

foxycleopatra said:


> ^^^WOW that leopard number looks gorgeous on you!  Is this currently available at Zara stores?



Yes, it is a top and skirt, it was new on the website last week.  



phiphi said:


> fierce!!!



You're just being nice because you are my friend. 



Bee G. said:


> I disagree! I think that dress looks incredibly chic on you. A little black cardigan and some black pumps would look nice with it.



You don't think this is too much leopard?  I am worried that makes me look like a Flinstone.


----------



## spylove22

Dukeprincess said:


> Meet the newest cast member of the Flinstones!
> 
> This looked way better on the Zara model
> 
> 
> View attachment 1746841


 
I actually think it looks better on you, their models are too lanky with no curves. You rock it!


----------



## cascherping

Gorgeous! I love the animal print!


Dukeprincess said:


> Meet the newest cast member of the Flinstones!
> 
> This looked way better on the Zara model
> 
> 
> View attachment 1746841


----------



## LovesYSL

Dukeprincess said:


> Meet the newest cast member of the Flinstones!
> 
> This looked way better on the Zara model
> 
> 
> View attachment 1746841



I love this on you! More than the model!
Perhaps you'd be more comfortable breaking the pieces up? The top would look so good with black skinnies and the skirt with a silk tank.
Great buys either way!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Dukeprincess you look fab! Much better than on the model for sure.


----------



## chicology

bubbleloba said:


> Love the printed tulip dress. I was thinking about getting the skirt in that same print but couldn't find it in stores, just online. Would you mind sharing how the dress fits? TIA!!



Sorry for late reply.  I'm in size xs.
I think this one fits true to size.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Went to a Zara store last week and they had so much nice stuff!!!
I fitted on the pink Tulip Dress, it was so dreamy and cute and had a vintage vibe to it with the tweed-ish material, unfortunately the small was still too big on top for me despite the bodice and length fitting (the woes of being Asian and small on top, and actually even at 5'6" I felt the length was a bit short).

I did end up getting the mint peplum skirt and the Blue and white combo dress and I love both so much. yaay


----------



## steph22

Picked up this shopper today. Loved the colour and find this size is better than the larger size.


----------



## Shoegal30

phiphi said:


> thank you!! can't wait to see the fuschia on you!! they make the best blazers and their colours are super fun!!
> 
> OOTD with a zara denim jacket


Love this outfit.  You look so cute.....


----------



## Dukeprincess

spylove22 said:


> I actually think it looks better on you, their models are too lanky with no curves. You rock it!





cascherping said:


> Gorgeous! I love the animal print!





LovesYSL said:


> I love this on you! More than the model!
> Perhaps you'd be more comfortable breaking the pieces up? The top would look so good with black skinnies and the skirt with a silk tank.
> Great buys either way!





harlem_cutie said:


> Dukeprincess you look fab! Much better than on the model for sure.



Ladies, you are all so kind.  Thank you.    I was feeling a bit self-conscious in so much print, which is odd for me since I love DVF.


----------



## bubbleloba

chicology said:


> Sorry for late reply.  I'm in size xs.
> I think this one fits true to size.



Thanks!!


----------



## Gurzzy

I was browsing Google Images for outfit ideas for a couple of my new pieces and I stumbled on an ebay seller from Australia who seems to be using some images from this thread on their Zara listings.

I just thought I should let everyone know...

Here is the link to one listing using pics from here: 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2012-NEW...-BLAZER-COAT-JACKET-XS-S-M-L-XL-/110889957565


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Dukeprincess said:


> Meet the newest cast member of the Flinstones!
> 
> This looked way better on the Zara model
> 
> 
> View attachment 1746841


 
Looks amazing! Agree with all PPs, it looks much nicer on you than the model. You have amazing shoulder and arms.


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Yes, it is a top and skirt, it was new on the website last week.
> 
> You're just being nice because you are my friend.
> 
> You don't think this is too much leopard?  I am worried that makes me look like a Flinstone.



consensus here is you are rocking it, lady!



rx4dsoul said:


> Went to a Zara store last week and they had so much nice stuff!!!
> I fitted on the pink Tulip Dress, it was so dreamy and cute and had a vintage vibe to it with the tweed-ish material, unfortunately the small was still too big on top for me despite the bodice and length fitting (the woes of being Asian and small on top, and actually even at 5'6" I felt the length was a bit short).
> 
> I did end up getting the mint peplum skirt and the Blue and white combo dress and I love both so much. yaay



what great buys!! love them all!



steph22 said:


> Picked up this shopper today. Loved the colour and find this size is better than the larger size.
> 
> View attachment 1747379
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747378



the colour of that shopper is amazing. and totally fun!! congrats!



Shoegal30 said:


> Love this outfit.  You look so cute.....



thank you shoegal!! xox


----------



## Sweetyqbk

I think I am no longer allowed to go to Zara. Every time I walk out I'm minus at least $250 =( on a brighter note modeling pix will follow


----------



## mishybelle

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> I think I am no longer allowed to go to Zara. Every time I walk out I'm minus at least $250 =( on a brighter note modeling pix will follow



Lol, me too. I need to ban myself from the website too.


----------



## mishybelle

phiphi said:
			
		

> thank you!! can't wait to see the fuschia on you!! they make the best blazers and their colours are super fun!!
> 
> OOTD with a zara denim jacket



Perfect for summer! The denim jacket is unexpected but so chic!




			
				Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Meet the newest cast member of the Flinstones!
> 
> This looked way better on the Zara model



Oh, you're kidding, right? This looks great on you. Please tell me you got them both... Or at least the top. It looks so good on you! I would kill for your arms!




			
				steph22 said:
			
		

> Picked up this shopper today. Loved the colour and find this size is better than the larger size.



Congrats on this scoring this. Is it real leather? If not, how does it look/feel in person? It looks amazing in your pics.


----------



## poptarts

phiphi said:


> LOL. you're no oddball! i just went back to zara today to return a blouse that didn't fit right. 1 leather jacket, 2 pairs of shoes later.. *facepalm*



How did I know that would happen  Did you get the leather jacket with the studs!!



phiphi said:


> thank you!! can't wait to see the fuschia on you!! they make the best blazers and their colours are super fun!!
> 
> OOTD with a zara denim jacket



Fabulous as always! I don't care what some might say but I love a good denim jacket and think they're great with so many things. This is such a great look!





Dukeprincess said:


> Meet the newest cast member of the Flinstones!
> 
> This looked way better on the Zara model
> 
> 
> View attachment 1746841





steph22 said:


> Picked up this shopper today. Loved the colour and find this size is better than the larger size.
> 
> View attachment 1747379
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747378



I think the dress looks amazing on you. Gorgeous!



--------

Ooo looks like the studded leather jacket will be available (saw the COMING SOON note next to the sizes).


----------



## Bee G.

Dukeprincess said:


> Yes, it is a top and skirt, it was new on the website last week.
> 
> 
> 
> You're just being nice because you are my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think this is too much leopard?  I am worried that makes me look like a Flinstone.



Not at all, that's why I suggested the black cardigan with some pumps to tone it down if you feel it's too much. From the pic you posted it seems to fit you really well so I'd def keep it.


----------



## Bee G.

Asia_Leone said:


> I Love zara and was lucky enough to get my hands on the last pair of these neon sandals that was my size! Woohoo!


I've been eyeing those sandals myself, how comfortable would you say they are?


----------



## rhinabi

I really want to love Zara. I always see people wearing the cutest outfits from there, but whenever I go I can never really find anything. The one at South Coast Plaza is always packed with people so I don't bother going in sometimes. However, I did buy a very cute blouse with gold studs a week ago.


----------



## IcedGem

New to the forum, but I'm looking for a second opinion on Zara's leather jackets and thought this would be a good place to start! 

I've just picked up the pink biker jacket (http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-S2012/189502/667055/LEATHER+JACKET) but am unsure of the fit. For anyone who's tried this or who owns any of Zara's other leather jackets (e.g. the cream studded one, which I think is a similar cut), do you typically size up or just go with your usual blazer size? Do you find the leather stretches out over time?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## south-of-france

Does anyone know whether the new black studded biker leather jacket has rose or yellow gold-colored studs?


----------



## steph22

mishybelle said:


> Perfect for summer! The denim jacket is unexpected but so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're kidding, right? This looks great on you. Please tell me you got them both... Or at least the top. It looks so good on you! I would kill for your arms!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on this scoring this. Is it real leather? If not, how does it look/feel in person? It looks amazing in your pics.


 

I think it is real. It looks fab and the colour is striking but can be easily styled. It is very hard I would say and a bit tight when holding on the wrist.


----------



## phiphi

mishybelle said:


> Perfect for summer! The denim jacket is unexpected but so chic!



thank you!!



poptarts said:


> How did I know that would happen  Did you get the leather jacket with the studs!!
> --------
> Ooo looks like the studded leather jacket will be available (saw the COMING SOON note next to the sizes).



LOL. no, i didn't get the studs, but i want that toooooo!



IcedGem said:


> New to the forum, but I'm looking for a second opinion on Zara's leather jackets and thought this would be a good place to start!
> 
> I've just picked up the pink biker jacket (http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-S2012/189502/667055/LEATHER+JACKET) but am unsure of the fit. For anyone who's tried this or who owns any of Zara's other leather jackets (e.g. the cream studded one, which I think is a similar cut), do you typically size up or just go with your usual blazer size? Do you find the leather stretches out over time?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!



i got a leather jacket last week and went with my regular zara blazer size (s)


----------



## phiphi

zara dress and louboutin HPs.


----------



## missha

^fabulous! your CLs are HOT!


----------



## purse-nality

phiphi said:


> zara dress and louboutin HPs.



what a beauty!


----------



## purse-nality

steph22 said:


> Picked up this shopper today. Loved the colour and find this size is better than the larger size.
> 
> View attachment 1747379
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747378


gorgy color!



Dukeprincess said:


> Meet the newest cast member of the Flinstones!
> 
> This looked way better on the Zara model
> 
> 
> View attachment 1746841


honestly? you look fab! i agree w/ the black cardi (cropped), and maybe, red pumps? luv red w/ leo prints! 



rx4dsoul said:


> Went to a Zara store last week and they had so much nice stuff!!!
> I fitted on the pink Tulip Dress, it was so dreamy and cute and had a vintage vibe to it with the tweed-ish material, unfortunately the small was still too big on top for me despite the bodice and length fitting (the woes of being Asian and small on top, and actually even at 5'6" I felt the length was a bit short).
> 
> I did end up getting the mint peplum skirt and the Blue and white combo dress and I love both so much. yaay



great picks! i can't get enough of Z tulip dresses!


----------



## phiphi

missha said:


> ^fabulous! your CLs are HOT!





purse-nality said:


> what a beauty!



thank you missha and purse-nality!!!


----------



## loubou7

So I received my Zara order in the mail! Thought I would post an overall photo of the items, and then an awkward picture of me in the (currently creased - took this straight after I opened the package) fantasy blazer. Excuse the lighting - natural light had already gone and these are just taken with my phone. For reference, I am an Aus/UK size 10-12 (large chest), which I believe makes me a 6-8 in the US. Everything was purchased in size medium, shoes size 39/UK 6. Last night I wore the Guipure T-shirt (better photo here : http://www.polyvore.com/guipure_shirt/thing?id=50165085) with a black cami and white blazer. The reason I order online (using an intermediary from the UK) is because although we have a Zara in Sydney, the prices are extremely inflated, and it's Winter here so we don't have the Spring/Summer collection yet, unfortunately I will have to wait for the weather to warm up a bit for the skirts. I've already placed another order - my wallet isn't happy, but I am!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

loubou7 said:


> So I received my Zara order in the mail! Thought I would post an overall photo of the items, and then an awkward picture of me in the (currently creased - took this straight after I opened the package) fantasy blazer. Excuse the lighting - natural light had already gone and these are just taken with my phone. For reference, I am an Aus/UK size 10-12 (large chest), which I believe makes me a 6-8 in the US. Everything was purchased in size medium, shoes size 39/UK 6. Last night I wore the Guipure T-shirt (better photo here : http://www.polyvore.com/guipure_shirt/thing?id=50165085) with a black cami and white blazer. The reason I order online (using an intermediary from the UK) is because although we have a Zara in Sydney, the prices are extremely inflated, and it's Winter here so we don't have the Spring/Summer collection yet, unfortunately I will have to wait for the weather to warm up a bit for the skirts. I've already placed another order - my wallet isn't happy, but I am!



That blazer looks fabulous on you!  I have it in white!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

New Zara flats, surprisingly comfortable!


----------



## phiphi

loubou7 said:


> So I received my Zara order in the mail! Thought I would post an overall photo of the items, and then an awkward picture of me in the (currently creased - took this straight after I opened the package) fantasy blazer. Excuse the lighting - natural light had already gone and these are just taken with my phone. For reference, I am an Aus/UK size 10-12 (large chest), which I believe makes me a 6-8 in the US. Everything was purchased in size medium, shoes size 39/UK 6. Last night I wore the Guipure T-shirt (better photo here : http://www.polyvore.com/guipure_shirt/thing?id=50165085) with a black cami and white blazer. The reason I order online (using an intermediary from the UK) is because although we have a Zara in Sydney, the prices are extremely inflated, and it's Winter here so we don't have the Spring/Summer collection yet, unfortunately I will have to wait for the weather to warm up a bit for the skirts. I've already placed another order - my wallet isn't happy, but I am!



what a HAUL!!! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> New Zara flats, surprisingly comfortable!



that looks great!! i find some of their shoes surprisingly comfortable!


----------



## phiphi

zara leather jacket in S.


----------



## bebbes

loubou7 said:
			
		

> So I received my Zara order in the mail! Thought I would post an overall photo of the items, and then an awkward picture of me in the (currently creased - took this straight after I opened the package) fantasy blazer. Excuse the lighting - natural light had already gone and these are just taken with my phone. For reference, I am an Aus/UK size 10-12 (large chest), which I believe makes me a 6-8 in the US. Everything was purchased in size medium, shoes size 39/UK 6. Last night I wore the Guipure T-shirt (better photo here : http://www.polyvore.com/guipure_shirt/thing?id=50165085) with a black cami and white blazer. The reason I order online (using an intermediary from the UK) is because although we have a Zara in Sydney, the prices are extremely inflated, and it's Winter here so we don't have the Spring/Summer collection yet, unfortunately I will have to wait for the weather to warm up a bit for the skirts. I've already placed another order - my wallet isn't happy, but I am!



Hi! Love your goodies (esp the blazer!!). I'm a fellow Aussie gal with a penchant for Zara too! You are a super shopper because i didn't realize zara was so much cheaper in the UK!!  I would love to buy from the UK too but I have no clue where to find a good forwarding agent. Would you be able to recommend someone? Thanks so much!!


----------



## sharilie

phiphi said:
			
		

> zara leather jacket in S.



You look great! I love that outfit!!!


----------



## yellow08

So my jackets are too small.
This one is cropped and I'm not a big fan of cropped jackets-it's going back!
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-S2012/189515/826342/COMBINED+SLEEVE+JACKET
This one I like, I'm confused because I'm between sizes and not sure if I should keep the L or size up to the XL. The L is a little tight in the arms *sigh*
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-S2012/189515/825855/STUDDED+BLAZER


----------



## bubbleloba

yellow08 said:


> So my jackets are too small.
> This one is cropped and I'm not a big fan of cropped jackets-it's going back!
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-S2012/189515/826342/COMBINED+SLEEVE+JACKET
> This one I like, I'm confused because I'm between sizes and not sure if I should keep the L or size up to the XL. The L is a little tight in the arms *sigh*
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-S2012/189515/825855/STUDDED+BLAZER



Love that second jacket! I had a similar problem with a white blazer before. The S was a little tight in the arms area even though the rest fit well. I kept the jacket but haven't wore it out much because it just wasn't comfortable on. I would suggest sizing up to the XL (and it it's too big, get a tailor to take it in).


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Zara head to toe =) literally 

Sorry for the bad modeling pics only full length Mirror I have


----------



## boslvuton

love the outfit sweety!!


Does anyone have this shirt? http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...012/189508/772502/BLOUSE+WITH+PLEATED+SLEEVES  (its the blouse with the pleated sleeves) I just saw it online and fell inlove!   Hows the quality and material!?   TIA


----------



## miu miu1

Jenny Lauren said:


> New Zara flats, surprisingly comfortable!



Have them too! Love them


----------



## airborne

great look, love love those heels!


phiphi said:


> zara leather jacket in S.


----------



## mishybelle

boslvuton said:


> love the outfit sweety!!
> 
> 
> Does anyone have this shirt? http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...012/189508/772502/BLOUSE+WITH+PLEATED+SLEEVES  (its the blouse with the pleated sleeves) I just saw it online and fell inlove!   Hows the quality and material!?   TIA



I've seen it in store and the sleeves are super long and poofy at the ends. As for the quality and material, it's their thin polyester gauze. Personally, I not a huge fan of this material. Sometimes it's okay, sometimes it's not. I'll let you know more if I see it again.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sweetyqbk said:


> Zara head to toe =) literally
> 
> Sorry for the bad modeling pics only full length Mirror I have



You look great!


----------



## jellybebe

Zara had lots of cute stuff again today. Tried on a cream jacket with metallic threads that was likely inspired by the IRO Uma jacket but it didn't look outstanding or anything. Ended up walking away with an asymmetrical silk blouse, very flattering. Will look for a pic online. I also really wanted this white knit cardigan but at $80, I couldn't justify it for something I would only wear a few times.


----------



## jellybebe

Here are pics of the jacket, sweater and blouse. The blouse I bought is white and looks much nicer IRL than it does in the pic. I noticed that the online shop has a nude/taupe version of the white cardigan but i searched the whole store and only saw white. Oh well, I was hoping for black!


----------



## loubou7

Jenny Lauren said:


> That blazer looks fabulous on you!  I have it in white!


Thank you 



bebbes said:


> Hi! Love your goodies (esp the blazer!!). I'm a fellow Aussie gal with a penchant for Zara too! You are a super shopper because i didn't realize zara was so much cheaper in the UK!!  I would love to buy from the UK too but I have no clue where to find a good forwarding agent. Would you be able to recommend someone? Thanks so much!!



Hi! I know, unfortunately when I went over to Europe last year I fell in love with Zara! Seeing everything here is terribly overpriced (and seasons behind), even with the fees and shipping costs I have to pay for to get the items, it is worth it in my opinion! I would send you a PM, but thought this might be helpful to anyone else looking at the thread, sorry its a bit long everyone! Keep in mind the only way I've found that works (for me at least) is to have the same person custom purchase (so they place the order for you) and forward the parcel when they receive it, because my credit card won't let me enter another address for billing - and of course it has to be a UK address because Zara UK doesn't ship outside the UK. Briony from Briony Buys UK is brilliant: http://www.brionybuysuk.com/, who I found on the Australian Vogue Forums. So basically you contact her on her website, let her know the items you're hoping to order along with size and colour details. She will send you an invoice for the order (£10 (her fee) +pay pal fees (depend on how much you are ordering value-wise) + the order value + shipping fee that zara charges). Once you've paid, she will forward the confirmation email of the order to you, then when it has arrived will let you know the second amount you need to pay (shipping to Australia + her fee for repackaging & consolidating (zara posts in boxes) and sending off (£5 I believe) + pay pal fee). You can always ask her prior to ordering how much she estimates the items will cost to ship from her to you/the total cost. If you plan on doing a large order that is more than 2kg, it is more economical to use a courier like FedEx, though unfortunately still pricey! Briony probably won't reply if you contact her till after Sunday (our monday) because I know the last few weeks she's been very busy. Keep in mind that the extra fees (shipping etc) do add quite a bit onto the order, but isn't that just testament to how taken advantage of we are over here! Hope that helps a bit, feel free to PM me for anything else.


----------



## jellybebe

Sigh. Here's another jacket that looks promising (from the June lookbook).


----------



## loubou7

jellybebe said:


> Sigh. Here's another jacket that looks promising (from the June lookbook).



that's gorgeous! zara why are you doing this to me!



Sweetyqbk said:


> Zara head to toe =) literally
> 
> Sorry for the bad modeling pics only full length Mirror I have



so pretty! I adore that blazer, how is the fit?


----------



## Perfect Day

phiphi said:
			
		

> zara leather jacket in S.



I like your leather. Zara are good for leathers and yours fits very well.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

oh wow, everyone looks great, longest time I have not set foot on Zara stores! more than a month of bed rest after all.
Im due to give birth any time now, and Im really anxious to try and wear all those I got over the past 9mos..sigh...but minus the baby I have like around 9 pounds to shed...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> oh wow, everyone looks great, longest time I have not set foot on Zara stores! more than a month of bed rest after all.
> Im due to give birth any time now, and Im really anxious to try and wear all those I got over the past 9mos..sigh...but minus the baby I have like around 9 pounds to shed...



Oh good luck on the upcoming "delivery"! 
You have the sort of physique that quickly bounces back to pre-baby weight so im sure youll be having fun with Zara outfits in no time at all.


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> Yes, it is a top and skirt, it was new on the website last week.
> 
> 
> 
> You're just being nice because you are my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think this is too much leopard?  I am worried that makes me look like a Flinstone.



i think it's too much leopard....and i love leopard


----------



## miu miu1

jellybebe said:


> Sigh. Here's another jacket that looks promising (from the June lookbook).



I need this!! Zara is driving me crazy!!! They have to stop


----------



## yellow08

jellybebe said:


> Sigh. Here's another jacket that looks promising (from the June lookbook).



I'm gonna have to get this one!


----------



## Samia

I picked up this dress a couple of weeks ago and still haven't worn it, I need some help styling it. I would like to wear something on top of it Cardi/blazer? what color?
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...89503/718521/DRESS+WITH+IRREGULAR+FINE+PLEATS







PS: the dress is much longer on me, it hits below my knees


----------



## Bornsocialite26

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh good luck on the upcoming "delivery"!
> You have the sort of physique that quickly bounces back to pre-baby weight so im sure youll be having fun with Zara outfits in no time at all.




oh thanks hun! Im due any day now, so far I reached full term w/ regular clothes, and still fits small/ med sizes so Im hoping to bounce back soon


----------



## bebbes

loubou7 said:
			
		

> Thank you
> 
> Hi! I know, unfortunately when I went over to Europe last year I fell in love with Zara! Seeing everything here is terribly overpriced (and seasons behind), even with the fees and shipping costs I have to pay for to get the items, it is worth it in my opinion! I would send you a PM, but thought this might be helpful to anyone else looking at the thread, sorry its a bit long everyone! Keep in mind the only way I've found that works (for me at least) is to have the same person custom purchase (so they place the order for you) and forward the parcel when they receive it, because my credit card won't let me enter another address for billing - and of course it has to be a UK address because Zara UK doesn't ship outside the UK. Briony from Briony Buys UK is brilliant: http://www.brionybuysuk.com/, who I found on the Australian Vogue Forums. So basically you contact her on her website, let her know the items you're hoping to order along with size and colour details. She will send you an invoice for the order (£10 (her fee) +pay pal fees (depend on how much you are ordering value-wise) + the order value + shipping fee that zara charges). Once you've paid, she will forward the confirmation email of the order to you, then when it has arrived will let you know the second amount you need to pay (shipping to Australia + her fee for repackaging & consolidating (zara posts in boxes) and sending off (£5 I believe) + pay pal fee). You can always ask her prior to ordering how much she estimates the items will cost to ship from her to you/the total cost. If you plan on doing a large order that is more than 2kg, it is more economical to use a courier like FedEx, though unfortunately still pricey! Briony probably won't reply if you contact her till after Sunday (our monday) because I know the last few weeks she's been very busy. Keep in mind that the extra fees (shipping etc) do add quite a bit onto the order, but isn't that just testament to how taken advantage of we are over here! Hope that helps a bit, feel free to PM me for anything else.



THANK YOU!!!  It's so very kind of you to provide all these details. I had a look at the Zara UK site and I think that even allowing for shipping and costs, the final price would not be more than Australian prices - in some cases it will be cheaper. My issue with Zara here is that the range and availability of sizing drives me nuts! Whenever I do see something i like, chances are that they are out of my size anyway! I think that living in Aus, you need to be a savvy shopper to get the clothing you want. I'm so glad that You mentioned how you purchased your Zara items - it has opened an extra avenue for me! Thanks again! Xoxoxo


----------



## loubou7

bebbes said:


> THANK YOU!!!  It's so very kind of you to provide all these details. I had a look at the Zara UK site and I think that even allowing for shipping and costs, the final price would not be more than Australian prices - in some cases it will be cheaper. My issue with Zara here is that the range and availability of sizing drives me nuts! Whenever I do see something i like, chances are that they are out of my size anyway! I think that living in Aus, you need to be a savvy shopper to get the clothing you want. I'm so glad that You mentioned how you purchased your Zara items - it has opened an extra avenue for me! Thanks again! Xoxoxo



You are very welcome  glad I could help! I definitely agree, in the end I just got sick of it and now I shop a lot less in store because clothes, jewellery, makeup etc are all so much less overseas! Other countries just don't realize what we have to go through!


----------



## Mia Bella

Just got this new piece in the other day. The pockets kind of poof out a little at the hips (from the fabric for the pockets inside) but not so much that it bothers me and because I looooove pockets!

I'm wearing my bathing suit top here since I plan on wearing it this way when we go to Hawaii. Other times I'll probably just wear a black, lacy triangle bra. 









Here with a body necklace to pull in at the waist to give it a little shape






I also just bought this top that I've been stalking and I can't wait to get it!


----------



## ahpeste

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> Just got this new piece in the other day. The pockets kind of poof out a little at the hips (from the fabric for the pockets inside) but not so much that it bothers me and because I looooove pockets!
> 
> I'm wearing my bathing suit top here since I plan on wearing it this way when we go to Hawaii. Other times I'll probably just wear a black, lacy triangle bra.
> 
> Here with a body necklace to pull in at the waist to give it a little shape
> 
> I also just bought this top that I've been stalking and I can't wait to get it!



You look very nice as usual. Is the jumpsuit true to size? I really love it but my concern is Im 5'4 and it might be too long. How tall are u, Mia?
Thanks!


----------



## Mia Bella

ahpeste said:


> You look very nice as usual. Is the jumpsuit true to size? I really love it but my concern is Im 5'4 and it might be too long. How tall are u, Mia?
> Thanks!



Thank you!  I'm almost 5'11" and I bought the S. As you can see it's the perfect length for me so you will definitely have to get the hems taken in. When it comes to Zara sizing it is very TTS. It's a little roomy in the chest but I'm a 32A so everything is roomy for me. Because it's a loose and comfy style it doesn't bother me.

I'm super happy! It's really cute and looks like it costs way more than it is!


----------



## am2022

Mia looking fab as usual!!! Enjoy Hawaii lady!!!! 




Mia Bella said:


> Just got this new piece in the other day. The pockets kind of poof out a little at the hips (from the fabric for the pockets inside) but not so much that it bothers me and because I looooove pockets!
> 
> I'm wearing my bathing suit top here since I plan on wearing it this way when we go to Hawaii. Other times I'll probably just wear a black, lacy triangle bra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here with a body necklace to pull in at the waist to give it a little shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just bought this top that I've been stalking and I can't wait to get it!


----------



## airborne

simple patterned top


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Mia Bella said:


> I also just bought this top that I've been stalking and I can't wait to get it!


 
Can you tell me about the fit of this top? I love it, it has a little bit of Celine vibe to it.


----------



## Vickaikai

The court shoes are back!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...0053/828493/COURT+SHOE+WITH+POINTED+METAL+TOE

And the red linen jacket is FINALLY available!  Now I don't have to check my computer every couple hours...  

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...EN+DOUBLE+BREASTED+JACKET+WITH+STUDDED+LAPELS


----------



## Mia Bella

amacasa said:


> Mia looking fab as usual!!! Enjoy Hawaii lady!!!!



Thank you Ama my dear! 



AmeeLVSBags said:


> Can you tell me about the fit of this top? I love it, it has a little bit of Celine vibe to it.



Sure! Ok so, I'm a 32A up top and the top fits a little loose without a bra. With a bra it fits better but it's still a tiny bit roomy. You can see the extra fabric under my armpit in my side-view photo. I can only speak for the Small size since it's what I have. I'm sure going up in size will also mean the top will be roomier. 

The thing is that if it weren't roomy in the chest area I wouldn't be able to slip it on past my hips since it is a jumpsuit! So really, I understand why it fits the way it does. The only reason I have issues is because I'm super thin and have a small chest. I just don't fill it up as much as most others probably can.  

I just bought this bra to wear under it and if it shows on the sides or at the top I won't mind since it's so cute. http://www.zappos.com/product/7977140/color/3?zfcTest=fw:1


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you Ama my dear!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure! Ok so, I'm a 32A up top and the top fits a little loose without a bra. With a bra it fits better but it's still a tiny bit roomy. You can see the extra fabric under my armpit in my side-view photo. I can only speak for the Small size since it's what I have. I'm sure going up in size will also mean the top will be roomier.
> 
> The thing is that if it weren't roomy in the chest area I wouldn't be able to slip it on past my hips since it is a jumpsuit! So really, I understand why it fits the way it does. The only reason I have issues is because I'm super thin and have a small chest. I just don't fill it up as much as most others probably can.
> 
> I just bought this bra to wear under it and if it shows on the sides or at the top I won't mind since it's so cute. http://www.zappos.com/product/7977140/color/3?zfcTest=fw:1


 
Thank you for a detail review. I wonder if I can find it in the store to try it. I am completely opposit of you short and busty.


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog....Neon yellow jacket!


----------



## rx4dsoul

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog....Neon yellow jacket!



Love the jacket, and love how you wear it too.


----------



## Mia Bella

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Thank you for a detail review. I wonder if I can find it in the store to try it. I am completely opposit of you short and busty.



You're welcome! I hope you can find it in the store.


----------



## purse-nality

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Neon yellow jacket!



LOVE this! luv luv everything, head-to-toe chicness! juxtaposition w/ distressed shorts & delicate lace, feminine+edgy -my kinda look! 

think i saw that jacket from trf section. is it?


----------



## purse-nality

Mia Bella said:


> Just got this new piece in the other day. The pockets kind of poof out a little at the hips (from the fabric for the pockets inside) but not so much that it bothers me and because I looooove pockets!
> 
> I'm wearing my bathing suit top here since I plan on wearing it this way when we go to Hawaii. Other times I'll probably just wear a black, lacy triangle bra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here with a body necklace to pull in at the waist to give it a little shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just bought this top that I've been stalking and I can't wait to get it!



you put their mannequins to shame! seriously... and omg, i want that peplum top! and pearl cuff


----------



## prima

I love this thread almost as much as I love Zara. Seriously been buying something there every week now, which is ironic now that I live in a state that doesn't have a single store. Thank you free shipping!

Has anyone spotted the Safari Jacket in stores lately? Is it going to be back online? I had my BF check for it when he was home in California. You'd think a jacket with leather sleeves would not be selling out in a place where the temps are 75+ degrees!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> Just got this new piece in the other day. The pockets kind of poof out a little at the hips (from the fabric for the pockets inside) but not so much that it bothers me and because I looooove pockets!
> !



Mia, these photos look taken straight out of the Zara lookbook.


----------



## Syma

Received the black jacket with the gold studs. It is TDF and the leather is butter soft. Well worth the investment.


----------



## sharilie

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> Just got this new piece in the other day. The pockets kind of poof out a little at the hips (from the fabric for the pockets inside) but not so much that it bothers me and because I looooove pockets!
> 
> I'm wearing my bathing suit top here since I plan on wearing it this way when we go to Hawaii. Other times I'll probably just wear a black, lacy triangle bra.
> 
> Here with a body necklace to pull in at the waist to give it a little shape
> 
> I also just bought this top that I've been stalking and I can't wait to get it!



You look great! I have to give this romper a try!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

New Zara tropical print bomber jacket (and old Zara TRF dress).


----------



## phiphi

jellybebe said:


> Sigh. Here's another jacket that looks promising (from the June lookbook).



sigh.. adds another item to wishlist. 



Perfect Day said:


> I like your leather. Zara are good for leathers and yours fits very well.



thank you perfectday!



Samia said:


> I picked up this dress a couple of weeks ago and still haven't worn it, I need some help styling it. I would like to wear something on top of it Cardi/blazer? what color?
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...89503/718521/DRESS+WITH+IRREGULAR+FINE+PLEATS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: the dress is much longer on me, it hits below my knees



i'd wear a white blazer or just belted on its own with nude wedges! such a pretty dress!



Mia Bella said:


> Just got this new piece in the other day. The pockets kind of poof out a little at the hips (from the fabric for the pockets inside) but not so much that it bothers me and because I looooove pockets!
> 
> I'm wearing my bathing suit top here since I plan on wearing it this way when we go to Hawaii. Other times I'll probably just wear a black, lacy triangle bra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here with a body necklace to pull in at the waist to give it a little shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just bought this top that I've been stalking and I can't wait to get it!



i love this jumpsuit on you! you look so fantastic - perfect for hawaii!!

omigosh i covet that top but i'm 5'3 .. and wonder if it may end up being a dress on me. 



airborne said:


> simple patterned top



this is adorable. i can see you styling this in so many great ways!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Neon yellow jacket!



love yellow!!! this is so awesome.



Syma said:


> Received the black jacket with the gold studs. It is TDF and the leather is butter soft. Well worth the investment.



ooh! thank you for the review!



Jenny Lauren said:


> New Zara tropical print bomber jacket (and old Zara TRF dress).



SO cute! i love it. love!


----------



## phiphi

i wish i'd gotten more peplum tops... maybe they'll have more for fall


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much!  At first when I bought the jacket, I wasn't sure how many outfits I could do with it besides just my skinny denim.  Turns out, after a bit of trial and error, there are many other options! 
Yes, it is the one from TRF!



purse-nality said:


> LOVE this! luv luv everything, head-to-toe chicness! juxtaposition w/ distressed shorts & delicate lace, feminine+edgy -my kinda look!
> 
> think i saw that jacket from trf section. is it?


----------



## weibaobai

I'm soo into your blues...looks lovely on you!



phiphi said:


> i wish i'd gotten more peplum tops... maybe they'll have more for fall


----------



## xlovely

cascherping said:


> Red peplum skirt and t-shirt from Zara:
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/May-14-2012-BLOG-564.jpg


 
I love your style! It's refreshing, and you're also super gorgy


----------



## cutiealex14

me zara good


----------



## rhogiela

Anyone try this jacket on?  http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/199002/826617

Is it cute?  TTS?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Everyone looks so gorgeous and colorful on this thread today!  I don't have a lot from Zara, but I love checking out this thread for inspiration. 



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Neon yellow jacket!



I love the neon jacket. Great color!



Jenny Lauren said:


> New Zara tropical print bomber jacket (and old Zara TRF dress).



Love the styling of your outfit! I also really love your blog! It has inspired me to buy several articles of clothing recently! 



phiphi said:


> i wish i'd gotten more peplum tops... maybe they'll have more for fall



The Peplum top looks great on you phiphi! I love the pairing with the pencil skirt! Great color blocking!


----------



## Mia Bella

purse-nality said:


> you put their mannequins to shame! seriously... and omg, i want that peplum top! and pearl cuff


Thank you! The cuff is SO droolworthy. I can't find it anywhere on the site. ush: I can totally see you in the white top. I'm getting it on Friday and I'll report back about fit.



rx4dsoul said:


> Mia, these photos look taken straight out of the Zara lookbook.



You're too sweet! Thank you Soul!



sharilie said:


> You look great! I have to give this romper a try!



Thank you! You should, it's very comfy and summery. 



phiphi said:


> i love this jumpsuit on you! you look so fantastic - perfect for hawaii!!
> 
> omigosh i covet that top but i'm 5'3 .. and wonder if it may end up being a dress on me.



Thank you! I'm getting the top on Friday (I bought an XS and S) so I'll report back on the quality and fit.


----------



## SongbirdDiva

I already posted this in the outfit thread, but I am a true Zara lover as well 

Yesterday's OOTD...






Whole outfit is from Zara with the exception of the clutch... which is from Aldo


----------



## phiphi

weibaobai said:


> I'm soo into your blues...looks lovely on you!



thank you wei!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Everyone looks so gorgeous and colorful on this thread today!  I don't have a lot from Zara, but I love checking out this thread for inspiration.
> 
> I love the neon jacket. Great color!
> 
> Love the styling of your outfit! I also really love your blog! It has inspired me to buy several articles of clothing recently!
> 
> The Peplum top looks great on you phiphi! I love the pairing with the pencil skirt! Great color blocking!



thank you hun! i totally see you rocking zara! can't wait to see!! 



Mia Bella said:


> Thank you! I'm getting the top on Friday (I bought an XS and S) so I'll report back on the quality and fit.



perfect!! can't wait for your review!!!



SongbirdDiva said:


> I already posted this in the outfit thread, but I am a true Zara lover as well
> 
> Yesterday's OOTD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole outfit is from Zara with the exception of the clutch... which is from Aldo



love the combo of florals and colour! you look great!


----------



## quynh_1206

SongbirdDiva said:


> I already posted this in the outfit thread, but I am a true Zara lover as well
> 
> Yesterday's OOTD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole outfit is from Zara with the exception of the clutch... which is from Aldo


 
I love this outfit!


----------



## Thanh510

I picked up this top while I was in NYC two and stopped byZrweeks ago


----------



## Thanh510

I picked up this top two weeks ago in NYC.  

Outfit:
Hm straight leg
Jimmy choos patent pumps
Chanel maxi


----------



## airborne

for sure!



SongbirdDiva said:


> I already posted this in the outfit thread, but I am a true Zara lover as well
> 
> Yesterday's OOTD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole outfit is from Zara with the exception of the clutch... which is from Aldo


----------



## jellybebe

Got this cardigan today. It's way prettier IRL.


----------



## jellybebe

Now I really want this cardigan but didn't see it in the store. Has anyone seen/bought it?


----------



## mishybelle

phiphi said:


> i wish i'd gotten more peplum tops... maybe they'll have more for fall



I love this top on you!!! Esp with a pencil skirt. Did you see the blue (??) version with studs? Or the b/w stripe one in TRF? I am slowly starting to love peplums too... the subtle ones at least. 

How did you size in this top phi? TTS? I've been eyeing it online, but haven't seen it in a store yet to try on. I fluctuate between S and M


----------



## poptarts

I had given up on those but tracked down a pair at the 5th Avenue store.


----------



## mishybelle

SongbirdDiva said:


> I already posted this in the outfit thread, but I am a true Zara lover as well
> 
> Yesterday's OOTD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole outfit is from Zara with the exception of the clutch... which is from Aldo



Totally obsessed with this outfit! Esp your pants!!! Your look great!


----------



## juneping

poptarts said:


> I had given up on those but tracked down a pair at the 5th Avenue store.



these are fab. the 5th ave store is really great. i could always find something that no longer online....
mod pix...pls...


----------



## phiphi

mishybelle said:


> I love this top on you!!! Esp with a pencil skirt. Did you see the blue (??) version with studs? Or the b/w stripe one in TRF? I am slowly starting to love peplums too... the subtle ones at least.
> 
> How did you size in this top phi? TTS? I've been eyeing it online, but haven't seen it in a store yet to try on. I fluctuate between S and M



thank you mishy!! i went with an XS in this - the S was too long and the shoulders gapped out. i usually wear a S in the jackets/blazers and dresses. XS in their blouses. i got the red lace peplum top. omg it is _divine_!



poptarts said:


> I had given up on those but tracked down a pair at the 5th Avenue store.



ARGHHH!!! i love these! i can't wait to see them on you!!!


----------



## phiphi

zara head to toe.. :shame:


----------



## airborne

you look stunning phiphi, your wedges are fab, love the patterned detail


----------



## yellow08

phiphi said:


> zara head to toe.. :shame:


Very cute!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Was trying to keep the outfit a little casual but chic for a 6 year old's birthday 





Whole outfit is from Zara except the shoes- Ysl


----------



## katniss

got this jacket and LOVE IT

http://static.zara.net/photos//2012.../7467239401_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1339682586658


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Thanh510 said:
			
		

> I picked up this top two weeks ago in NYC.
> 
> Outfit:
> Hm straight leg
> Jimmy choos patent pumps
> Chanel maxi



Looks great I was thinking of getting it but it's a little pricey


----------



## nn21

SongbirdDiva said:


> Was trying to keep the outfit a little casual but chic for a 6 year old's birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole outfit is from Zara except the shoes- Ysl



I need that bag!


----------



## regeens

phiphi said:


> zara head to toe.. :shame:



One of your best outfits *phi*. Love it!


----------



## Karenada

I having a dilemma here about to order a shirt online and dont know what sizing i should go for. I am a size UK 10 so would I have to pick a S or M. Your advice will be a great help. Thank you.


----------



## dorcast

poptarts said:


> I had given up on those but tracked down a pair at the 5th Avenue store.



I got them this morning too- last pair at the Flatiron store.


----------



## chicology

phiphi said:


> zara head to toe.. :shame:



Gorgeous!!


----------



## fashion16

Guys- I really need advice. After seeing all of the amazing fantasy blazers on this thread, I ordered the mint green one online. It arrived a couple of days ago and I love the look and the cut but wow does it feel cheap. I have purchased things at Forever 21 for literally 1/3 of the price that feel more substantial. Did I get an item from a "bad batch" or is this just the way they are? I see loose strings from the seams and a few very minor areas where it looks like it has the beginnings of a snag. Is this what you ladies have exprienced as well? For $129.00, I guess I expected something just a little better.


----------



## flirtsy

yeah some of them can be really cheap it depends on which fabric you get i think, i mean really i would wait until the sale (you have to be quick) but then it will be worth the price once it is 30 or 30% off...


----------



## pinknyanko

fashion16 said:
			
		

> Guys- I really need advice. After seeing all of the amazing fantasy blazers on this thread, I ordered the mint green one online. It arrived a couple of days ago and I love the look and the cut but wow does it feel cheap. I have purchased things at Forever 21 for literally 1/3 of the price that feel more substantial. Did I get an item from a "bad batch" or is this just the way they are? I see loose strings from the seams and a few very minor areas where it looks like it has the beginnings of a snag. Is this what you ladies have exprienced as well? For $129.00, I guess I expected something just a little better.



Nope you are right. I didn't buy the fantasy blazers for this reason. Cheap fabric cheap lining cheap construction. They're not really tailored and if you know how to sew not very hard to make!


----------



## rx4dsoul

pinknyanko said:
			
		

> Nope you are right. I didn't buy the fantasy blazers for this reason. Cheap fabric cheap lining cheap construction. They're not really tailored and if you know how to sew not very hard to make!



Maybe because they're meant to be for spring/summer ergo light and airy?


----------



## Bee G.

Kitty2sweet said:


> I having a dilemma here about to order a shirt online and dont know what sizing i should go for. I am a size UK 10 so would I have to pick a S or M. Your advice will be a great help. Thank you.


I find that their shirts run a little big, I would go with a small.


----------



## Bee G.

flirtsy said:


> yeah some of them can be really cheap it depends on which fabric you get i think, i mean really i would wait until the sale (you have to be quick) but then it will be worth the price once it is 30 or 30% off...


Ohhh.. when is the sale? Is it online as well or only in stores? I've only recently become addicted to zara so I don't really know about the sales.


----------



## juneping

Bee G. said:
			
		

> Ohhh.. when is the sale? Is it online as well or only in stores? I've only recently become addicted to zara so I don't really know about the sales.



I read it's in NYC...but I hope it's nation wide and online too. When there was no online available, I saw something that I missed before and it was a very good feeling


----------



## phiphi

regeens said:


> One of your best outfits *phi*. Love it!



thank you R! 



chicology said:


> Gorgeous!!



thank you chicology!


----------



## icecreamom

phiphi said:


> zara head to toe.. :shame:



Love this. From head to toe


----------



## loubou7

fashion16 said:


> Guys- I really need advice. After seeing all of the amazing fantasy blazers on this thread, I ordered the mint green one online. It arrived a couple of days ago and I love the look and the cut but wow does it feel cheap. I have purchased things at Forever 21 for literally 1/3 of the price that feel more substantial. Did I get an item from a "bad batch" or is this just the way they are? I see loose strings from the seams and a few very minor areas where it looks like it has the beginnings of a snag. Is this what you ladies have exprienced as well? For $129.00, I guess I expected something just a little better.



I am actually quite surprised to hear this! I have heard people saying that Zara's quality is questionable, but anyone I've heard say this is usually from the US. I've ordered or bought all my items from Zara UK which I would assume would be exactly the same standard, but I've found the tailoring of all the items I've got absolutely brilliant and of high quality. I myself recently bought the fantasy blazer in mint green and mine doesn't have any loose threads or snags, it is a light blazer but I'm assuming that is because its for the spring. I've been getting lots of compliments on it, I'm sorry you're not happy with yours


----------



## Thanh510

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Looks great I was thinking of getting it but it's a little pricey



I was thinking the same thing , on the other note I do get a lot of compliments when I wear it.


----------



## loubou7

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...S2012/189502/825805/PRINTED+CARDIGAN+WITH+ZIP

anyone purchased this cardigan/jacket yet? it's gorgeous, just wondering about the sizing and if its flattering  thanks!


----------



## Perfect Day

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Was trying to keep the outfit a little casual but chic for a 6 year old's birthday
> 
> Whole outfit is from Zara except the shoes- Ysl



Well put together outfit IMO


----------



## imlvholic

loubou7 said:


> I am actually quite surprised to hear this! I have heard people saying that Zara's quality is questionable, but anyone I've heard say this is usually from the US. I've ordered or bought all my items from Zara UK which I would assume would be exactly the same standard, but I've found the tailoring of all the items I've got absolutely brilliant and of high quality. I myself recently bought the fantasy blazer in mint green and mine doesn't have any loose threads or snags, it is a light blazer but I'm assuming that is because its for the spring. I've been getting lots of compliments on it, I'm sorry you're not happy with yours



I was in NY for the whole week last week & i stopped by Zara everyday & bought something everytime i was there. I also bought the fantasy blazer in white, after a long time of convincing myself that i don't really need a blazer, but somehow it always caught my attention everytime i see it on somebody & in the store. I love it! Zara is popular with their nice fitting, good quality blazers & I always go overboard on their Spring-Summer collection, esp this time, since i live in a tropical State of Hawaii.


----------



## phiphi

icecreamom said:


> Love this. From head to toe



thank you icecreamom!! 



fashion16 said:


> Guys- I really need advice. After seeing all of the amazing fantasy blazers on this thread, I ordered the mint green one online. It arrived a couple of days ago and I love the look and the cut but wow does it feel cheap. I have purchased things at Forever 21 for literally 1/3 of the price that feel more substantial. Did I get an item from a "bad batch" or is this just the way they are? I see loose strings from the seams and a few very minor areas where it looks like it has the beginnings of a snag. Is this what you ladies have exprienced as well? For $129.00, I guess I expected something just a little better.



i've found the blazers to be really sturdy - have had a few for years now that i wear to death. the fantasy fabrics do have that frayed detail on the sleeves - is that where the snags are from? i'm sorry this happened to you. i do usually find their blazers really good.


----------



## phiphi

happy father's day - outfit today is mr. P with the outfit i got him for father's day at zara men's


----------



## flirtsy

Bee G. said:


> Ohhh.. when is the sale? Is it online as well or only in stores? I've only recently become addicted to zara so I don't really know about the sales.



I think the problem with it is that maybe in the shop floor everyone just keeps on trying it on and it gets hauled around the store so many times, its better to order online. I do that a lot, you get everything fresh and new even if it does come from spain.


----------



## flirtsy

and the sale is on now in new york I think like some others have said  but they only have sales twice a year, online and in store yep!


----------



## laeticia

does Zara us ship in big boxes? thinking of ordering online to forward to Singapore since the blazers i'm eyeing are horribly overpriced here!


----------



## LVjudy

laeticia said:
			
		

> does Zara us ship in big boxes? thinking of ordering online to forward to Singapore since the blazers i'm eyeing are horribly overpriced here!



Yup. It's actually a box inside another box. I've even shipped my returns back in the inner box & have never had any issues. They're pretty sturdy


----------



## fashion16

phiphi said:
			
		

> thank you icecreamom!!
> 
> i've found the blazers to be really sturdy - have had a few for years now that i wear to death. the fantasy fabrics do have that frayed detail on the sleeves - is that where the snags are from? i'm sorry this happened to you. i do usually find their blazers really good.



Honestly, I am surprised that anyone would call what I received "good quality". Maybe my standards are different but the stitching is cheap, the fabric is thin and the knit is loose. I bought two blazers, one being the fantasy and the other one does appear slightly more sturdy but the frayed sleeves don't bother me, it is the rest of it I described that does. I guess it is going back. Too bad b/c I like the look


----------



## miu miu1

loubou7 said:


> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...S2012/189502/825805/PRINTED+CARDIGAN+WITH+ZIP
> 
> anyone purchased this cardigan/jacket yet? it's gorgeous, just wondering about the sizing and if its flattering  thanks!



Not yet, but I really want it!!!


----------



## cascherping

You're making me blush Thank you so much for your kind comment!



xlovely said:


> I love your style! It's refreshing, and you're also super gorgy


----------



## kathywko

wore this to a wedding

but it was this item   http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-us-S2012/189515/733023/BLAZER+WITH+ZIPS



Ok i can't post pictures! will update later!


----------



## phiphi

fashion16 said:


> Honestly, I am surprised that anyone would call what I received "good quality". Maybe my standards are different but the stitching is cheap, the fabric is thin and the knit is loose. I bought two blazers, one being the fantasy and the other one does appear slightly more sturdy but the frayed sleeves don't bother me, it is the rest of it I described that does. I guess it is going back. Too bad b/c I like the look



yea, it sounds like you got a bad one and that it should go back - i'm sorry this happened to you!


----------



## schauli

super fan of Zara! Just picked up this denim shirt there awhile ago. S/S 2012 collection


----------



## fieryfashionist

Just picked up this gorgeous fantasy tweed Chanel-esque long cardi/jacket the other day... actually wore it today out to dinner, cuz by 'nyc in June' standards, it was chilly!!


http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...189502/826830/FANTASY+FABRIC+COAT+WITH+BUTTON

I love the color palette... and I think it's even nicer in person!

How I wore it


----------



## loubou7

fashion16 said:


> Honestly, I am surprised that anyone would call what I received "good quality". Maybe my standards are different but the stitching is cheap, the fabric is thin and the knit is loose. I bought two blazers, one being the fantasy and the other one does appear slightly more sturdy but the frayed sleeves don't bother me, it is the rest of it I described that does. I guess it is going back. Too bad b/c I like the look


I'm probably the fussiest person around, so it does sound like you got a bad one  I'm disappointed to hear Zara can vary that much for quality within one style.



fieryfashionist said:


> Just picked up this gorgeous fantasy tweed Chanel-esque long cardi/jacket the other day... actually wore it today out to dinner, cuz by 'nyc in June' standards, it was chilly!!
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...189502/826830/FANTASY+FABRIC+COAT+WITH+BUTTON
> I love the color palette... and I think it's even nicer in person!
> How I wore it



Gorgeous!!! I have been eyeing this and it looks absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

phiphi said:
			
		

> happy father's day - outfit today is mr. P with the outfit i got him for father's day at zara men's



Oh phi, your excellent taste in fashion is translating unto your dH  that is so nice


----------



## fieryfashionist

loubou7 said:
			
		

> I'm probably the fussiest person around, so it does sound like you got a bad one  I'm disappointed to hear Zara can vary that much for quality within one style.
> 
> Gorgeous!!! I have been eyeing this and it looks absolutely stunning on you!



Aww, thank you!   I think you should get it!!   I just love the colors in it... and the metallic coppery thread is such a nice touch (inspired me to bust out my BA rose gold maniacs)!


----------



## laeticia

LVjudy said:


> Yup. It's actually a box inside another box. I've even shipped my returns back in the inner box & have never had any issues. They're pretty sturdy


 
thanks *LVjudy* i'm actually worried about volumetric weight since thats how the forwarding charges are calculated, and the packaging seems bulky!


----------



## loubou7

fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, thank you!   I think you should get it!!   I just love the colors in it... and the metallic coppery thread is such a nice touch (inspired me to bust out my BA rose gold maniacs)!



I think I will have to! Yet another item to add to my list! The lovely Chanel & BA's just set it off perfectly! Did you find it TTS?


----------



## bubbleloba

fashion16 said:


> Guys- I really need advice. After seeing all of the amazing fantasy blazers on this thread, I ordered the mint green one online. It arrived a couple of days ago and I love the look and the cut but wow does it feel cheap. I have purchased things at Forever 21 for literally 1/3 of the price that feel more substantial. Did I get an item from a "bad batch" or is this just the way they are? I see loose strings from the seams and a few very minor areas where it looks like it has the beginnings of a snag. Is this what you ladies have exprienced as well? For $129.00, I guess I expected something just a little better.



The quality of Zara items definitely vary from style/item to item. I really loved the look of the fantasy jackets from the lookbook and photos, but when I saw it in store, it wasn't very appealing. The fabric was quite thin and the seams were a bit off. 

I did end up getting a classic black blazer from Zara for the same price ($129) and loved it. It's well made and I received many compliments (along with questions about where I got it).


----------



## SongbirdDiva

First time wearing peplum this season and I must say...I think I'm addicted lol







Skirt-Zara
More pics and info on my blog


----------



## airborne

Stunner!! love your style!


----------



## fashion16

bubbleloba said:


> The quality of Zara items definitely vary from style/item to item. I really loved the look of the fantasy jackets from the lookbook and photos, but when I saw it in store, it wasn't very appealing. The fabric was quite thin and the seams were a bit off.
> 
> I did end up getting a classic black blazer from Zara for the same price ($129) and loved it. It's well made and I received many compliments (along with questions about where I got it).


 
So, so true! I went to Zara today to return that cheap feeling fantasy blazer and I saw many other styles of the fantasy blazer that were actually cheaper ($89.95) and the difference was night and day. The seams were well placed, the fabric felt sturdy and the stitching looked well done. I guess it is all about the style. I haven't written off Zara quite yet, I just need to be careful with the styles I select.


----------



## fieryfashionist

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> First time wearing peplum this season and I must say...I think I'm addicted lol
> 
> Skirt-Zara
> More pics and info on my blog



Gorgeous!  Love the tights and Tribtoos!


----------



## fieryfashionist

loubou7 said:
			
		

> I think I will have to! Yet another item to add to my list! The lovely Chanel & BA's just set it off perfectly! Did you find it TTS?



I know what you mean... too many cute pieces to buy, not enough $$$ or closet space!  Phew!  Aww, thank you... that's so kind of you to say!   Yeah, TTS for me... I wear a small for anything Zara (I don't have a ton of stuff, but what I do own is in a small) and took a small in this cardi/jacket, too!


----------



## LovesYSL

fieryfashionist said:


> Just picked up this gorgeous fantasy tweed Chanel-esque long cardi/jacket the other day... actually wore it today out to dinner, cuz by 'nyc in June' standards, it was chilly!!
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...189502/826830/FANTASY+FABRIC+COAT+WITH+BUTTON
> 
> I love the color palette... and I think it's even nicer in person!
> 
> How I wore it



I love this! And I love your shoes! Atwood? Anyway, such a gorgeous color!


----------



## fieryfashionist

LovesYSL said:
			
		

> I love this! And I love your shoes! Atwood? Anyway, such a gorgeous color!



Thank you!!   Yeah, they are the rose gold Brian Atwood maniacs... I totally love the color, too!


----------



## Heelharlot

i love zara


----------



## phiphi

fieryfashionist said:


> Just picked up this gorgeous fantasy tweed Chanel-esque long cardi/jacket the other day... actually wore it today out to dinner, cuz by 'nyc in June' standards, it was chilly!!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...189502/826830/FANTASY+FABRIC+COAT+WITH+BUTTON
> 
> I love the color palette... and I think it's even nicer in person!
> 
> How I wore it



love this jacket on you M! you look fantastic!



rx4dsoul said:


> Oh phi, your excellent taste in fashion is translating unto your dH  that is so nice



aw thanks rx! it was fun going shopping with him.



schauli said:


> super fan of Zara! Just picked up this denim shirt there awhile ago. S/S 2012 collection



very cute denim shirt. love!


----------



## poptarts

juneping said:


> these are fab. the 5th ave store is really great. i could always find something that no longer online....
> mod pix...pls...



Thank you  They had a lot of stuff that was sold out online (ie, studded leather jacket and other studded pieces from the recent lookbook) 

Action pix, with full length pants and cropped (rolled up in my case) pants.










phiphi said:


> ARGHHH!!! i love these! i can't wait to see them on you!!!





phiphi said:


> zara head to toe.. :shame:



Thank you thank you  Another fab fit from PhiPhi! Love the casual look. 





dorcast said:


> I got them this morning too- last pair at the Flatiron store.



Congratulations! They're surprisingly well-made for under $50.





fieryfashionist said:


> Just picked up this gorgeous fantasy tweed Chanel-esque long cardi/jacket the other day... actually wore it today out to dinner, cuz by 'nyc in June' standards, it was chilly!!
> I love the color palette... and I think it's even nicer in person!



Haven't seen you in a while *fieryfashionist*!  I saw this jacket in the store but didn't get a chance to try it on. Would you say it fits TTS? How's the quality? TIA


----------



## juneping

poptarts said:


> Thank you  They had a lot of stuff that was sold out online (ie, studded leather jacket and other studded pieces from the recent lookbook)
> 
> Action pix, with full length pants and cropped (rolled up in my case) pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you  Another fab fit from PhiPhi! Love the casual look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! They're surprisingly well-made for under $50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen you in a while *fieryfashionist*!  I saw this jacket in the store but didn't get a chance to try it on. Would you say it fits TTS? How's the quality? TIA



elin kling just updated a post with the exact same sandals....
they look great on you. you got pretty feet.....


----------



## honeybunch

Has anyone tried on these floral print shorts?  What's the sizing like?  I have some floral shorts by TRF and they are a UK 8 but then I was an XS in the red peplum skirt, so I'm not sure whether to go for XS or S in the shorts.  They only have XS on the website.  I find Zara sizing so inconsistent.  Many thanks.


http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-S2012/209510/772535/FLOWER+PRINT+SHORTS


----------



## airborne

those are cute poptarts


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Yet another trip to Zara. Bought some shirts and shorts, I'm a little upset they are having a sale end of June to July according to an Sa. Who knows what goes on sale?!? I just spend so much on everything it will really suck if it all goes on sale in a week


----------



## Sweetyqbk

New Zara shorts, my legs are on the plump side and these although a xl are short, I will wear em with funky tights only I think


----------



## BabyDollChic

Does anyone own the quilted leather jacket? How's the fit and quality? http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189515/902131/QUILTED%2BJACKET


----------



## phiphi

Sweetyqbk said:


> New Zara shorts, my legs are on the plump side and these although a xl are short, I will wear em with funky tights only I think



i love the shorts with the funky tights! so fun!



poptarts said:


> Thank you  They had a lot of stuff that was sold out online (ie, studded leather jacket and other studded pieces from the recent lookbook)
> 
> Action pix, with full length pants and cropped (rolled up in my case) pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you  Another fab fit from PhiPhi! Love the casual look.
> 
> Congratulations! They're surprisingly well-made for under $50.
> 
> Haven't seen you in a while *fieryfashionist*!  I saw this jacket in the store but didn't get a chance to try it on. Would you say it fits TTS? How's the quality? TIA



this rocks beyond words! the flats are awesome on you!!!


----------



## phiphi

lace peplum top with peach cropped pants - sized S in the top - there is space but still structured. went with a S in the pants, my regular zara dress size.


----------



## findingcate

Jumping on the Zara bandwagon with this jacket. Love it!






(p.s. sorry for the dark photo, and this is not how I'm wearing it, just how I'm trying it on)


----------



## ilovekitty

I love the first TRF jacket!! Do you think it is lower quality then the zara brand jacket??
Im debating on buying it. It is such a reasonable price tho! 
Thanks girl



jellybebe said:


> Here you go. Trying out instagram! For some reason I look really wide in some of these pics
> 
> Green jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black jacket:


----------



## icecreamom

Zara shirt and jeans


----------



## miu miu1

phiphi said:


> lace peplum top with peach cropped pants - sized S in the top - there is space but still structured. went with a S in the pants, my regular zara dress size.



Love the top on you!


----------



## miu miu1

Just ordered this jacket. Can't wait till it arrives!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...02/825805/JACKE+MIT+PRINT+UND+REISSVERSCHLUSS


----------



## jellybebe

ilovekitty said:


> I love the first TRF jacket!! Do you think it is lower quality then the zara brand jacket??
> Im debating on buying it. It is such a reasonable price tho!
> Thanks girl



It's def a cute jacket but I would have to say that yes, TRF is noticeably lower in quality. (Although some of my main line pieces have been questionable in quality as well.) The jacket frays a fair bit.


----------



## imlvholic

miu miu1 said:


> Just ordered this jacket. Can't wait till it arrives!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...02/825805/JACKE+MIT+PRINT+UND+REISSVERSCHLUSS



Hi Miumiu, I've been eyeing that jacket too, please share some feedbacks on fit (esp around arm area), fabric (well made?)  & post some mod pics if you don't mind, when you get it. I want to know if it's duable for me. I'm usually a S on Zara jackets, but sometimes the arm area is tight, so I go for M. TIA


----------



## laeticia

hi *jellybebe* how do u find the quality of the black long cardi, been eyeing it online?


----------



## phiphi

findingcate said:


> Jumping on the Zara bandwagon with this jacket. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (p.s. sorry for the dark photo, and this is not how I'm wearing it, just how I'm trying it on)



i love it on you!



icecreamom said:


> Zara shirt and jeans



yay t-shirt twins! you look fantastic icecream!



miu miu1 said:


> Love the top on you!



thank you miu miu!



miu miu1 said:


> Just ordered this jacket. Can't wait till it arrives!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...02/825805/JACKE+MIT+PRINT+UND+REISSVERSCHLUSS



oooh! i second the request for reviews when you get it please! that's such a pretty jacket!!


----------



## lovemysavior

phiphi said:
			
		

> lace peplum top with peach cropped pants - sized S in the top - there is space but still structured. went with a S in the pants, my regular zara dress size.



Looove this look!


----------



## jellybebe

laeticia said:


> hi *jellybebe* how do u find the quality of the black long cardi, been eyeing it online?



Quality is actually amazing. Very soft, nice finished edges, no loose threads. No complaints with regards to that item.


----------



## miu miu1

imlvholic said:


> Hi Miumiu, I've been eyeing that jacket too, please share some feedbacks on fit (esp around arm area), fabric (well made?)  & post some mod pics if you don't mind, when you get it. I want to know if it's duable for me. I'm usually a S on Zara jackets, but sometimes the arm area is tight, so I go for M. TIA



I will. Just got email that it got sent, so it should be here really soon


----------



## purse-nality

got sucked in the Z black hole again! 

been in luv w/ the Prada black suede platform sandals ever since i saw pics of them on Mira Duma. of course by that time -me late to the party as usual - inevitably, they sold out. now so happy to finally find a not-too-chunky, classy-looking + good quality dupe! lol  

plus, even though i feel these are too pricey for the brand, i simply couldn't resist blingy thong sandals (my weakness!)! 


ps. apologies for the non-pedi! its been long since the last time i let them breathe 


eta: EEK! pics are so huge! sorry!


----------



## LavenderIce

purse-nality said:
			
		

> got sucked in the Z black hole again!
> 
> been in luv w/ the Prada black suede platform sandals ever since i saw pics of them on Mira Duma. of course by that time -me late to the party as usual - inevitably, they sold out. now so happy to finally find a not-too-chunky, classy-looking + good quality dupe! lol
> 
> plus, even though i feel these are too pricey for the brand, i simply couldn't resist blingy thong sandals (my weakness!)!
> 
> ps. apologies for the non-pedi! its been long since the last time i let them breathe
> 
> eta: EEK! pics are so huge! sorry!



I just ordered the blingy/spikey thong sandals. My store didn't have my size, so I found them online. I couldn't resist the sparkles either. I think they're the perfect summer sandal.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

LavenderIce said:


> I just ordered the blingy/spikey thong sandals. My store didn't have my size, so I found them online. I couldn't resist the sparkles either. I think they're the perfect summer sandal.



I keep trying to resist them, first online then when I go to the store I always back out last minute...I have so many sandals lol they are also a little pricey, but I don't want to regret not getting them....and they look soo cute


----------



## Dukeprincess

purse-nality said:


> got sucked in the Z black hole again!
> 
> been in luv w/ the Prada black suede platform sandals ever since i saw pics of them on Mira Duma. of course by that time -me late to the party as usual - inevitably, they sold out. now so happy to finally find a not-too-chunky, classy-looking + good quality dupe! lol
> 
> plus, even though i feel these are too pricey for the brand, i simply couldn't resist blingy thong sandals (my weakness!)!
> 
> 
> ps. apologies for the non-pedi! its been long since the last time i let them breathe
> 
> 
> eta: EEK! pics are so huge! sorry!



Oh I love these!    Those platforms are TDF!


----------



## LavenderIce

Sweetyqbk said:


> I keep trying to resist them, first online then when I go to the store I always back out last minute...I have so many sandals lol they are also a little pricey, but I don't want to regret not getting them....and they look soo cute



Yeah, I guess they're pricey, but I'm used to CL prices, so they aren't pricey in that sense.    I think when you think about how much wear you'll get out of them, they're worth it.  The color is neutral enough to go with anything.  They can be dressed up or down and with both the spikes and crystals, they are both edgey and feminine.  I can't wait for my pair to arrive.  Wear both pairs in good health.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

I know and I'm so strange. All my shoes are Chanel, Cl, zannoti, and I pay crazy dollar amounts for them, but I feel like Zara doesn't maintain as well =( but they are sooo cute


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Meee today, pants and belt by Zara... I ended up taking the belt off because I didn't think it matched


----------



## yellow08

purse-nality said:


> got sucked in the Z black hole again!
> 
> been in luv w/ the Prada black suede platform sandals ever since i saw pics of them on Mira Duma. of course by that time -me late to the party as usual - inevitably, they sold out. now so happy to finally find a not-too-chunky, classy-looking + good quality dupe! lol
> 
> plus, even though i feel these are too pricey for the brand, i simply couldn't resist blingy thong sandals (my weakness!)!
> 
> 
> ps. apologies for the non-pedi! its been long since the last time i let them breathe
> 
> 
> eta: EEK! pics are so huge! sorry!


very cute!!!


----------



## airborne

so pretty, they look superb on your feet



purse-nality said:


> got sucked in the Z black hole again!
> 
> been in luv w/ the Prada black suede platform sandals ever since i saw pics of them on Mira Duma. of course by that time -me late to the party as usual - inevitably, they sold out. now so happy to finally find a not-too-chunky, classy-looking + good quality dupe! lol
> 
> plus, even though i feel these are too pricey for the brand, i simply couldn't resist blingy thong sandals (my weakness!)!
> 
> 
> ps. apologies for the non-pedi! its been long since the last time i let them breathe
> 
> 
> eta: EEK! pics are so huge! sorry!


----------



## jellybebe

purse-nality said:


> got sucked in the Z black hole again!
> 
> been in luv w/ the Prada black suede platform sandals ever since i saw pics of them on Mira Duma. of course by that time -me late to the party as usual - inevitably, they sold out. now so happy to finally find a not-too-chunky, classy-looking + good quality dupe! lol
> 
> plus, even though i feel these are too pricey for the brand, i simply couldn't resist blingy thong sandals (my weakness!)!
> 
> 
> ps. apologies for the non-pedi! its been long since the last time i let them breathe
> 
> 
> eta: EEK! pics are so huge! sorry!



So cute! Especially love the sparkly sandals.


----------



## yellowjade

purse-nality said:


> got sucked in the Z black hole again!
> 
> been in luv w/ the Prada black suede platform sandals ever since i saw pics of them on Mira Duma. of course by that time -me late to the party as usual - inevitably, they sold out. now so happy to finally find a not-too-chunky, classy-looking + good quality dupe! lol
> 
> plus, even though i feel these are too pricey for the brand, i simply couldn't resist blingy thong sandals (my weakness!)!
> 
> 
> ps. apologies for the non-pedi! its been long since the last time i let them breathe
> 
> 
> eta: EEK! pics are so huge! sorry!



droooool. gorgeous!!!


----------



## imlvholic

purse-nality said:


> got sucked in the Z black hole again!
> 
> been in luv w/ the Prada black suede platform sandals ever since i saw pics of them on Mira Duma. of course by that time -me late to the party as usual - inevitably, they sold out. now so happy to finally find a not-too-chunky, classy-looking + good quality dupe! lol
> 
> plus, even though i feel these are too pricey for the brand, i simply couldn't resist blingy thong sandals (my weakness!)!
> 
> 
> ps. apologies for the non-pedi! its been long since the last time i let them breathe
> 
> 
> eta: EEK! pics are so huge! sorry!



Both sandals looks so sexy on your feet. I wish I can wear flats, I'd be all over that studded pair. Everytime I buy flats, no matter what brand, it will end up sleeping in my closet. I know, flats are suppose to be comfortable, but my calves bother me everytime, maybe something wrong w/ me. Platforms & wedges are the only type that works for my feet.


----------



## loubou7

purse-nality said:


> got sucked in the z black hole again!
> 
> Been in luv w/ the prada black suede platform sandals ever since i saw pics of them on mira duma. Of course by that time -me late to the party as usual - inevitably, they sold out. Now so happy to finally find a not-too-chunky, classy-looking + good quality dupe! Lol
> 
> Plus, even though i feel these are too pricey for the brand, i simply couldn't resist blingy thong sandals (my weakness!)!
> 
> 
> Ps. Apologies for the non-pedi! Its been long since the last time i let them breathe
> 
> 
> eta: Eek! Pics are so huge! Sorry!



love!


----------



## MERDE

Went to Zara yesterday. So many great pieces and many were on sale too. The change room and cash lines were the worst I've ever seen so I didn't bother. I plan n going back today hopefully it'll be less busy.


----------



## aswan

Man, i took a look at the sale items on the canadian site and pretty much ALL the items/blazers i've purchased at Zara recently are ON SALE! even the white fantasy blazer and red zebra blazer from their lookbook 

I mean i'm happy for those who can get it on sale, but i have definitely learned my lesson on buying full price!


----------



## AEGIS

wait--the sale started?!


----------



## AEGIS

is this new or will it go on sale?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../824532/ZIPPED+BLAZER+WITH+FRILL+AT+THE+WAIST


----------



## fumi

purse-nality said:


> got sucked in the Z black hole again!
> 
> been in luv w/ the Prada black suede platform sandals ever since i saw pics of them on Mira Duma. of course by that time -me late to the party as usual - inevitably, they sold out. now so happy to finally find a not-too-chunky, classy-looking + good quality dupe! lol
> 
> plus, even though i feel these are too pricey for the brand, i simply couldn't resist blingy thong sandals (my weakness!)!
> 
> 
> ps. apologies for the non-pedi! its been long since the last time i let them breathe
> 
> 
> eta: EEK! pics are so huge! sorry!



I really like the second pair of flats. The studs make them look so cool!


----------



## laeticia

Has the sale started? The US site still has original prices

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## AEGIS

hmm looks like the 2 items i like are on sale in CA so hopefully they are on sale in the US


----------



## loubou7

Still no UK sale  been checking the website every few hours like a lunatic lol. Wish I knew even if it started at 9am or midnight at least then there would be a definite time to check!


----------



## purse-nality

fumi said:


> I really like the second pair of flats. The studs make them look so cool!





LavenderIce said:


> I just ordered the blingy/spikey thong sandals. My store didn't have my size, so I found them online. I couldn't resist the sparkles either. I think they're the perfect summer sandal.





Dukeprincess said:


> Oh I love these!    Those platforms are TDF!





yellow08 said:


> very cute!!!





airborne said:


> so pretty, they look superb on your feet





jellybebe said:


> So cute! Especially love the sparkly sandals.





yellowjade said:


> droooool. gorgeous!!!



THANK YOU ALL!!! although, i'll be a bit heartbroken if these make it to the sale! must avoid the 1st day *gulp* 




imlvholic said:


> Both sandals looks so sexy on your feet. I wish I can wear flats, I'd be all over that studded pair. Everytime I buy flats, no matter what brand, it will end up sleeping in my closet. I know, flats are suppose to be comfortable, but my calves bother me everytime, maybe something wrong w/ me. Platforms & wedges are the only type that works for my feet.


try mo! i'm 100% sure the blings can flatter anyone's feet -all shapes & sizes! plus t-strap's add length to your legs, moreover, in nude


----------



## chrunchy

purse-nality said:


> THANK YOU ALL!!! although, i'll be a bit heartbroken if these make it to the sale! must avoid the 1st day *gulp*



I got the flat sandals last week and was worried that they will be reduced during the summer sale, too. But then I noticed that they are from the Pre-Fall Collection 2012, so I don't think they will go on sale .


----------



## AlwaysHope

Hi girls! Did you wind up getting your regular size for the blingy sandals? They don't have my regular size online anymore  but I love them so much I might just get a half size bigger.


----------



## loubou7

hello all! today was a great day receiving my latest zara order! went a bit overboard yet again, let me know if you want any comments on fit of any of the items. very pleased with everything! some of the links I could no longer find for a few of the items, and apologies for the grainy pics - taken at night with my phone before I put everything away! [links to the UK site]
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...S2012/189508/825528/TOP+WITH+FLOWER+APPLIQUES
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-S2012/189504/827280/MINI+SKIRT
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-S2012/189505/825582
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../827826/SILVER+JACQUARD+VOLUMINOUS+MINI+SKIRT
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-S2012/189502/705023/FLORAL+PRINT+BLAZER
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...a-S2012/209521/802507/'BLEACH'+DENIM+BERMUDAS
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-S2012/189515/902131/QUILTED+JACKET
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...09/825544/T-SHIRT+WITH+FRILL+AROUND+THE+WAIST


----------



## chrunchy

AlwaysHope said:


> Hi girls! Did you wind up getting your regular size for the blingy sandals? They don't have my regular size online anymore  but I love them so much I might just get a half size bigger.



I got them in my regular size. But they are a little bit more on the smaller size IMO, so a half size bigger should be ok, too.


----------



## laeticia

jellybebe said:


> Quality is actually amazing. Very soft, nice finished edges, no loose threads. No complaints with regards to that item.



Thanks babe I managed to try it I store, think the color doesn't suit me.


----------



## AlwaysHope

Thanks crunchy! I hope they fit ::


----------



## miu miu1

So just got my jacket and I love it! I ordered a size s, but I might size up to m as it is a tad tight in the arms. Forgive me for the super-crappy fotos, I´m really bad at taking pics 
and my legs look really weird in second pic


----------



## airborne

nice jacket


----------



## Sweetyqbk

I'm so sad. Gave in my beautiful tuxedo jacket that I modeled here for dry cleaning for the first time. I cried when I got it back =(

I'm not sure if it's the dry cleaners although they never ruined anything before, or because the jacket was defective but all of the seams where the white meets black turned this horrific color. I brought it back to Zara in hopes to exchange for the same one, only to find out they sold out of it in the USA. =( they allowed me to exchange for anything in the store with the same value and although I exchanged for the mint jacket with spikes I'm still mourning the loss of my beautiful tuxedo jacket


----------



## imlvholic

Thanks for the pics miumiu, it looks great on you. I wonder if this will be part of the sale this Thursday. I love it.


----------



## purse-nality

loubou7 said:


> love!


Thanks!



chrunchy said:


> I got the flat sandals last week and was worried that they will be reduced during the summer sale, too. But then I noticed that they are from the Pre-Fall Collection 2012, so I don't think they will go on sale .






loubou7 said:


> hello all! today was a great day receiving my latest zara order! went a bit overboard yet again, let me know if you want any comments on fit of any of the items. very pleased with everything! some of the links I could no longer find for a few of the items, and apologies for the grainy pics - taken at night with my phone before I put everything away! [links to the UK site]
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...S2012/189508/825528/TOP+WITH+FLOWER+APPLIQUES
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-S2012/189504/827280/MINI+SKIRT
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-S2012/189505/825582
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../827826/SILVER+JACQUARD+VOLUMINOUS+MINI+SKIRT
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-S2012/189502/705023/FLORAL+PRINT+BLAZER
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...a-S2012/209521/802507/'BLEACH'+DENIM+BERMUDAS
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-S2012/189515/902131/QUILTED+JACKET
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...09/825544/T-SHIRT+WITH+FRILL+AROUND+THE+WAIST


Grrreat haul! And we are chain sandal twins! Luv that they can be femine & edgy at the same time


----------



## am2022

hey "C"  Creatures of comfort just went 50% off on nude reas.... there was 38 and 40 yesterday... tell me if you need the link!



purse-nality said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grrreat haul! And we are chain sandal twins! Luv that they can be femine & edgy at the same time


----------



## purse-nality

Sweetyqbk said:


> I'm so sad. Gave in my beautiful tuxedo jacket that I modeled here for dry cleaning for the first time. I cried when I got it back =(
> 
> I'm not sure if it's the dry cleaners although they never ruined anything before, or because the jacket was defective but all of the seams where the white meets black turned this horrific color. I brought it back to Zara in hopes to exchange for the same one, only to find out they sold out of it in the USA. =( they allowed me to exchange for anything in the store with the same value and although I exchanged for the mint jacket with spikes I'm still mourning the loss of my beautiful tuxedo jacket


Aww so sorry this happened! It does look like color bleeding. I had the same problem w/ a top once, from a local brand. Also white w/ black satin details. Never worn since... Which reminds me, i also have a similar old season zara blazer w/ black lapel that needs drycleaning. Used only twice, so far 



AlwaysHope said:


> Hi girls! Did you wind up getting your regular size for the blingy sandals? They don't have my regular size online anymore  but I love them so much I might just get a half size bigger.


True size for me, 38 (7.5 u.s). I also tried the 39 because my feet tend to slide forward while walking, slight toe hanging. However sizing up didn't help since (except for the ankle strap) nothing hold the heels down in place -i ended up w/ lots of space at the back. And straps were too loose.... Anyway, hope you'll luv them!


----------



## purse-nality

amacasa said:


> hey "C"  Creatures of comfort just went 50% off on nude reas.... there was 38 and 40 yesterday... tell me if you need the link!



Super thanks A! Gonna check coc now!


----------



## loubou7

Sweetyqbk said:


> I'm so sad. Gave in my beautiful tuxedo jacket that I modeled here for dry cleaning for the first time. I cried when I got it back =(
> 
> I'm not sure if it's the dry cleaners although they never ruined anything before, or because the jacket was defective but all of the seams where the white meets black turned this horrific color. I brought it back to Zara in hopes to exchange for the same one, only to find out they sold out of it in the USA. =( they allowed me to exchange for anything in the store with the same value and although I exchanged for the mint jacket with spikes I'm still mourning the loss of my beautiful tuxedo jacket



So sorry this happened to you! That jacket was gorgeous  I'm always a bit panicky taking loved items to the dry cleaners, sounds like it wasn't their doing though. Such a shame.



miu miu1 said:


> So just got my jacket and I love it! I ordered a size s, but I might size up to m as it is a tad tight in the arms. Forgive me for the super-crappy fotos, I´m really bad at taking pics
> and my legs look really weird in second pic


LOVE! Thank you for posting photos, I was wondering whether to get it or not, but it looks gorgeous on you & thanks for the tip about the arms.



purse-nality said:


> Grrreat haul! And we are chain sandal twins! Luv that they can be femine & edgy at the same time


Thanks  I also love that they have both metals so gold or silver (or both) go with them! Wish I'd bought the Swarovski sandals at the same time, now they're sold out in my size


----------



## chicology

purse-nality said:


> got sucked in the Z black hole again!
> 
> been in luv w/ the Prada black suede platform sandals ever since i saw pics of them on Mira Duma. of course by that time -me late to the party as usual - inevitably, they sold out. now so happy to finally find a not-too-chunky, classy-looking + good quality dupe! lol
> 
> plus, even though i feel these are too pricey for the brand, i simply couldn't resist blingy thong sandals (my weakness!)!
> 
> 
> ps. apologies for the non-pedi! its been long since the last time i let them breathe
> 
> 
> eta: EEK! pics are so huge! sorry!



Both are fabulous!


----------



## purse-nality

loubou7 said:


> Thanks  I also love that they have both metals so gold or silver (or both) go with them! Wish I'd bought the Swarovski sandals at the same time, now they're sold out in my size


true re mixing metals. i initially thought of exchanging them w/ the swarovski, but decided that i need both!  chain pair is more feminine and minimalist.



chicology said:


> Both are fabulous!


thank you chic!


----------



## MsVtg

The zara us sale official start date is thursday june 28, 2012 !


----------



## lovesong

MsVtg said:
			
		

> The zara us sale official start date is thursday june 28, 2012 !



Does anyone know when the UK sale starts? Is the same day as the US. TIA


----------



## south-of-france

Sale has started in Switzerland! Spent my lunch break at Zara  Got a three light v-neck-sweaters in burnt orange, cassis and electric blue for 9.90 each, a white cardigan for 14.90, a turquoise fantasy blazer (not the frilly one) for 119 (used to be 149), a turquoise lace skirt for 59 (79), a beige/white striped blazer for 59 (79) and the silver/gold chains sandals for 79 (99). 
I was really tempted by some white tunics, tops and dresses... Argh


----------



## south-of-france

Pic
Edit - mobile app not working, sorry...


----------



## south-of-france




----------



## Coco Mainecoon

Zara uk sales start online from midnight tonight- whoop, whoop!!


----------



## rnsmelody

MsVtg said:


> The zara us sale official start date is thursday june 28, 2012 !



Will this sale be online also? thanks!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

south-of-france said:


> View attachment 1773563



Love the goodies...can u plz model sandals!


----------



## Gurzzy

I went to the sale at Zara Yorkdale in Toronto, they have insane amounts of stock, especially in the blazers, I saw all the ones I bought the past 2 months on sale! ahhh!

I didn't have a lot of time and was overwhelmed by everything. I went to the fitting room like 3 times and in the end I bought a few things but I am not sure how happy I am with what I bought. When I shop, I usually bring things home and see how they work with the rest of my wardrobe and return them if I am unsure, but all the sale stuff is final sale.


----------



## prettydagger

The sale items in the US are not final sale, before everyone gets all up in arms!


----------



## juneping

the site is kind of locked now...the big pink sale sign is up...can't access at all....i want this red jacket i tried it on once. loved it. but it's red....not sure i'll wear it often...


----------



## ipudgybear

I went into Zara today on fifth avenue and was tempted to buy things. I had some self control in not buying anything since I remembered the sale is tomorrow.


----------



## juneping

ipudgybear said:


> I went into Zara today on fifth avenue and was tempted to buy things. I had some self control in not buying anything since I remembered the sale is tomorrow.



you know what, i always thought i can go back to have price adjusted...but there's an extra trip...vs out of my size anxiety....


----------



## LovesYSL

Ahh I can't wait for the sale! I hope it doesn't crash the website!


----------



## jenayb

.


----------



## nekostar0412

I come home from work and opened the Lifestyle section of the newspaper to find a full-page ad announcing the Zara sale starts June 28.  Too bad I can't get off work any earlier than 6pm - hope there are some chain sandals in a 37 left for me.


----------



## miu miu1

Zara online sale started in germany 
Already ordered a bunch of stuff!


----------



## imlvholic

A lot of stuff i was eyeing for did not go on sale, but got 2 dresses & 3 tops. I can't wait to shop the stores on my next NY trip soon.


----------



## mishybelle

I logged into the US sale a little late and only saw blazers and jackets. What gives? No tops or dresses on sale?


----------



## south-of-france

Just wait, it was the same here at first.


----------



## Meta

juneping said:


> you know what, i always thought i can go back to have price adjusted...but there's an extra trip...vs out of my size anxiety....



Just FYI, ZARA does not do price adjustments. I thought of doing that for one of the item that I bought during the F/W 2011 sale that was marked further down. If there's an exact item in the same size, you can return your current item and rebuy the exact same item at the discounted price. Otherwise, in order to receive the discounted price, one has to return the item and chance it that the item is still available 24 hours later when you can rebuy it. 

Just thought I'd share that. Happy sales shopping!


----------



## juneping

weN84 said:


> Just FYI, ZARA does not do price adjustments. I thought of doing that for one of the item that I bought during the F/W 2011 sale that was marked further down. If there's an exact item in the same size, you can return your current item and rebuy the exact same item at the discounted price. Otherwise, in order to receive the discounted price, one has to return the item and chance it that the item is still available 24 hours later when you can rebuy it.
> 
> Just thought I'd share that. Happy sales shopping!



oh..thanks for sharing. good to know....


----------



## saira1214

juneping said:


> oh..thanks for sharing. good to know....


 Yes, I got so burned with that last year. It really is a hassle.  

Does anyone own the white peplum top? I know Zara runs small and I am typically a small, but sometimes even the medium is tight on me. I am a 32D-32DD and range between 4-6 in pants. Any thoughts on whether I should get M or L? Thanks!


----------



## AEGIS

saira1214 said:


> Yes, I got so burned with that last year. It really is a hassle.
> 
> Does anyone own the white peplum top? I know Zara runs small and I am typically a small, but sometimes even the medium is tight on me. I am a 32D-32DD and range between 4-6 in pants. Any thoughts on whether I should get M or L? Thanks!




someone...phiphi...i believe said it ran big...so i ordered the small hoping it fits like a medium.  i haven't received the items yet and yesterday i refused to go try anything on.


----------



## saira1214

AEGIS said:


> someone...phiphi...i believe said it ran big...so i ordered the small hoping it fits like a medium. i haven't received the items yet and yesterday i refused to go try anything on.


 Thanks for that info. I ordered a med and large. Hopefully one of them fits or I am SOL!


----------



## AEGIS

three shoes picked up [minus the leopard] in 2 days....


----------



## Jenny Lauren

The sale started in Canada about a week ago.  I scored two items I've wanted forever: this floral jacket which was sold out for months and all of a sudden they had a whole rack of my size, and this beaded clutch, which I absolutely loved but didn't want to pay full price for.  Needless to say, I was super happy!


----------



## Eli84

So many great pieces in Zara this season, I bought these two items


----------



## miu miu1

Jenny Lauren said:


> The sale started in Canada about a week ago.  I scored two items I've wanted forever: this floral jacket which was sold out for months and all of a sudden they had a whole rack of my size, and this beaded clutch, which I absolutely loved but didn't want to pay full price for.  Needless to say, I was super happy!



Congrats!!! I love the jacket and the clutch is really pretty too:


----------



## ochie

Jenny Lauren- congrats! I also score that clutch!


----------



## LovesYSL

Eli84 said:


> So many great pieces in Zara this season, I bought these two items



I love this outfit! it reminds me of Valentino!


----------



## summer6310

How about the regular price stuff? I can't get them online anymore? I was eyeing on this jean jacket with leather sleeves but the only things they have online are sale items :/


----------



## *bunny*LV*

summer6310 said:


> How about the regular price stuff? I can't get them online anymore? I was eyeing on this jean jacket with leather sleeves but the only things they have online are sale items :/



Hi Summer, 

On the top left, right below ZARA, you'll see the button "new collection". There, you can see everything that's not on sale.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Unfortunately I'm not near a Zara anymore (boo!) but managed to snag a couple of cute tees and a pair of flats online. I think the sale prices are pretty good.


----------



## rx4dsoul

AEGIS said:


> three shoes picked up [minus the leopard] in 2 days....


Awesome haul!


Jenny Lauren said:


> The sale started in Canada about a week ago.  I scored two items I've wanted forever: this floral jacket which was sold out for months and all of a sudden they had a whole rack of my size, and this beaded clutch, which I absolutely loved but didn't want to pay full price for.  Needless to say, I was super happy!


Pretty jacket! But that clutch looks super Jenny...grats on that


Eli84 said:


> So many great pieces in Zara this season, I bought these two items


Absolutely love your skirt!!!


----------



## ArianaNomNom

if anyones interested in ballet flats from the zara sale check out the girls section. Girls size 4 = 37 and a size 5 = 38


----------



## juneping

i know it's the sale time but i can't help but looking at what zara's offering in the f/w collection...gosh this leather jacket is absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:
			
		

> i know it's the sale time but i can't help but looking at what zara's offering in the f/w collection...gosh this leather jacket is absolutely gorgeous...



Ooh that looks exactly like the type of leather jacket I have been looking for. Too bad I won't be near a Zara anymore...


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:
			
		

> i know it's the sale time but i can't help but looking at what zara's offering in the f/w collection...gosh this leather jacket is absolutely gorgeous...



Absolutely gorgeous June! 
Wonder when this will hit the stores, i sooo want one!


----------



## lovemysavior

juneping said:
			
		

> i know it's the sale time but i can't help but looking at what zara's offering in the f/w collection...gosh this leather jacket is absolutely gorgeous...



Love it!


----------



## imlvholic

juneping said:


> i know it's the sale time but i can't help but looking at what zara's offering in the f/w collection...gosh this leather jacket is absolutely gorgeous...
> static.zara.net/photos//2012/I/0/1/p/7226/223/800/7226223800_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1340969966840



Hah!!!  June, I'm eyeing on that leather jacket yesterday too, but says, coming soon. Since Burberry or the Celine version is so out of my reach right now, this is duable for me. I'm still trying to figure out if i'm S or M on this 1 since Zara jackets vary a lot esp on the arm area. I guess i'll have to stand by for some feedbacks from whoever tried it or owned it first before ordering. I'm sure this will go fast.


----------



## Ebonynoir

juneping said:
			
		

> i know it's the sale time but i can't help but looking at what zara's offering in the f/w collection...gosh this leather jacket is absolutely gorgeous...



Lovely jacket. I have been thinking about getting the one in store now. Now I want this too


----------



## juneping

wow...i am glad you all like it...

*imlvholic* - yes..i was just thinking it must be an inspired version, just not sure if it's celine or someone else...


----------



## saira1214

juneping said:
			
		

> i know it's the sale time but i can't help but looking at what zara's offering in the f/w collection...gosh this leather jacket is absolutely gorgeous...



The arms look like Rick Owens.


----------



## imlvholic

juneping said:


> wow...i am glad you all like it...
> 
> *imlvholic* - yes..i was just thinking it must be an inspired version, just not sure if it's celine or someone else...



Celine, Burberry & yes, RO have very similar look. Lately, Zara had been offering a lot of Celinesque minimalist look & i'm sure this is a close look alike version too. I wonder if they have it at the stores right now.


----------



## Eli84

LovesYSL said:


> I love this outfit! it reminds me of Valentino!





rx4dsoul said:


> Absolutely love your skirt!!!



thank you girls


----------



## nillacobain

Can't wait for Zara sales to start here (IT) as well. I'm going to a non-formal wedding in September and I need a dress - I think Zara dresses are just perfect for this purpose.


----------



## summer6310

*bunny*LV* said:


> Hi Summer,
> 
> On the top left, right below ZARA, you'll see the button "new collection". There, you can see everything that's not on sale.



 Oh thanks Bunny


----------



## sharilie

nillacobain said:
			
		

> Can't wait for Zara sales to start here (IT) as well. I'm going to a non-formal wedding in September and I need a dress - I think Zara dresses are just perfect for this purpose.



When do the sales in Italy start?


----------



## nillacobain

sharilie said:


> When do the sales in Italy start?


 
Saturday, 7th here in Veneto. HTH


----------



## Ebonynoir

I went to zara today with the intention of getting this white shirt I saw online yeah. Well, I was lucky to find my size & bought it. But, on my way out, I saw this red jacket and I decided to get it instead. I think its from last season


----------



## juneping

Ebonynoir said:


> I went to zara today with the intention of getting this white shirt I saw online yeah. Well, I was lucky to find my size & bought it. But, on my way out, I saw this red jacket and I decided to get it instead. I think its from last season
> 
> 
> View attachment 1779728



very isabel marant...the leather trim detail is great. congrats!!


----------



## quynh_1206

Our one and only Zara in my city was crazy!!!! Alot of the things I wanted were out of my size. I know people say to wait for more lower prices but by then, there's barely anything left. I manage to leave the insanely packed store with just this top for $39.99. I'm happy for now!


----------



## Ebonynoir

juneping said:
			
		

> very isabel marant...the leather trim detail is great. congrats!!



Thanks. My thought exactly, I remember wanting the white one last year but it sold out so quickly. I didnt even know it came in red too


----------



## cvlshopaholic

i got my first round of my zara orders today. i got some beautiful blazers that i might model later but i just wanted to share my disappointment with this jacket! I ordered a M (i vary between S and M with zara) and the fit of this thing was unreal! my arms were tight and the zippers wouldn't even remotely meet. it'll be going back.


----------



## airborne

quynh_1206 - cute floral top


----------



## rx4dsoul

quynh_1206 said:
			
		

> Our one and only Zara in my city was crazy!!!! Alot of the things I wanted were out of my size. I know people say to wait for more lower prices but by then, there's barely anything left. I manage to leave the insanely packed store with just this top for $39.99. I'm happy for now!



Cute top! Lucky you snagged one 
I get depressed when there's a sale and i leave emptyhanded LoL


----------



## purse-nality

rx4dsoul said:


> Cute top! Lucky you snagged one
> I get depressed when there's a sale and *i leave emptyhanded* LoL


oh how i wish i'd be the same! spotted a pair of woman floral pants i've been hopin to score in the sale, but 1 last -in XL! i snagged it anyway. gonna peruse other locations for a size exchange, if i'm lucky. otherwise, i know my tailor can do miracles ... though i realized, i only saved php500! not counting alteration fee. lol


----------



## rx4dsoul

purse-nality said:
			
		

> otherwise, i know my tailor can do miracles ...  lol


I do that too! Im mostly S with zara sizing but even then , their lovely dresses are loose on top for me (**sigh**)...but ive discovered too that a good tailor can do wonders, and so my wallet bleeds


----------



## imlvholic

I'm still waiting for my package from the sale to arrive scheduled for tomorrow. I'm glad I got this jeans before the sale because my size had sold out.


----------



## rx4dsoul

imlvholic said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for my package from the sale to arrive scheduled for tomorrow. I'm glad I got this jeans before the sale because my size had sold out.



I die in envy!!!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Ebonynoir said:
			
		

> I went to zara today with the intention of getting this white shirt I saw online yeah. Well, I was lucky to find my size & bought it. But, on my way out, I saw this red jacket and I decided to get it instead. I think its from last season



LOVE this jacket!


----------



## quynh_1206

rx4dsoul said:


> Cute top! Lucky you snagged one
> I get depressed when there's a sale and i leave emptyhanded LoL


 
Me too! But sometimes I get desperate when I can't find anything and buy something on a whim and regret it later. :shame:


----------



## quynh_1206

airborne said:


> quynh_1206 - cute floral top


 
Thank you!


----------



## msd31

does anyone have an idea as to when second markdowns will be? tia!


----------



## airborne

love love those jeans imlvholic


----------



## purse-nality

rx4dsoul said:


> I do that too! Im mostly S with zara sizing but even then , their lovely dresses are loose on top for me (**sigh**)...but ive discovered too that a good tailor can do wonders, and so my wallet bleeds


Lucky ducky, i found a sz S! Still a bit loose, though. But no complaints (rather than holding on to XL!) 



imlvholic said:


> I'm still waiting for my package from the sale to arrive scheduled for tomorrow. I'm glad I got this jeans before the sale because my size had sold out.



Me likey! :girsigh:


----------



## imlvholic

rx4dsoul said:


> I die in envy!!!





airborne said:


> love love those jeans imlvholic





purse-nality said:


> Me likey! :girsigh:



Thank you ladies, I didn't feel too bad I didn't wait for the sale on this jeans, because I had a hard time finding my size at regular price. I had to go to all the Zara stores in NY to find my size 4. Crazy but I love it!
Here's the photo I took inside Zara fitting room.


----------



## imlvholic

Just got my package!!! 5 items but returning 2.




2 T-shirts: This white T, I'm not too crazy about, so it's going back or exchange it to a solid plain Classic white Linen T above.








Love this T paired w/ my White Fantasy Jacket.


----------



## imlvholic

2 Dresses...Love this yellow silk ruffled tunic, so soft, fun & comfy I tried this dress on at the store last month but decided to wait. I knew my size will still be available during the sale. This dress wasn't too popular on the hanger but it looks good on.




White Silk Dress shirt, I had my eye on this one, but I didn't want to pay $99. Gosh, I have a weakness on anything white.




It got side pockets, love the silk fabric.


----------



## imlvholic

Last 1, Studded Shirt. Looks good on the hanger, but not on me. Plus the fabric is not so comfortable esp when you sweat. It's going back... Jeez!!! I can't stop thinking about that new Celinesque Black leather jacket that is still coming.


----------



## rx4dsoul

imlvholic said:
			
		

> Last 1, Studded Shirt. Looks good on the hanger, but not on me. Plus the fabric is not so comfortable esp when you sweat. It's going back... Jeez!!! I can't stop thinking about that new Celinesque Black leather jacket that is still coming.



Wow!! Love your haul!
(except the studded shirt) keep everythinh else, they look great on you


----------



## Eli84

awesome haul!!!!
your fantasy blazer is TDF


----------



## purselover30

Help!! i forgot all about the sale.... and my shoes are gone online!! I'm not near a store. If anybody picked up the basic sandal ( they are the colorblocked shoes, (black/nude, pink/purple, blue/aqua) in a size 39 and having seconding thoughts. Please let me know i would gladly take them off your hands.


----------



## mrs.hu

Hi! I was wondering, do the Sale items get discounted further or are the current sale prices usually it? Thanks!!


----------



## AEGIS

imlvholic said:


> Just got my package!!! 5 items but returning 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 T-shirts: This white T, I'm not too crazy about, so it's going back or exchange it to a solid plain Classic white Linen T above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this T paired w/ my White Fantasy Jacket.





i like that first blouse!


----------



## AEGIS

juneping said:


> i know it's the sale time but i can't help but looking at what zara's offering in the f/w collection...gosh this leather jacket is absolutely gorgeous...
> static.zara.net/photos//2012/I/0/1/p/7226/223/800/7226223800_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1340969966840



very Bal-esque.  would like to touch it


----------



## lovely64

I like Zara but the closest boutique is about 2 hours from where I am.


----------



## Meta

mrs.hu said:


> Hi! I was wondering, do the Sale items get discounted further or are the current sale prices usually it? Thanks!!



It will be marked down further.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Oh lord..my 2nd order from the sale came today and left my ego feeling a little hurt  I've got a medium crossover dress that won't button and a medium zip up dress that zips but leaves me breathing a bit more cautiously than usual lol. Sheesh I didn't think a 4/6 would need to order a Large but I guess I should have done more zara research. My other 2 shirts and another dress were okay. And I got a pair of studded slippers that I love..you can always count on shoes to fit!

Although I am PMSing heavily so I am going to blame my fit woes on bloating and water retention..for now lol.


----------



## addictedtolove

Just recently got this amazing denim blazer/jacket 





(other pics from a google search)










I was beyond excited to get it that I actually paid $10 for the express shipping! Lol when I received it I wished it was a little more blotchy & bleached, mine was mostly light blue with very very minimal spots of darker denim.. But it's still my favorite item in my closet!


This skirt I had purchased in the store in a size medium, but after trying it on numerous times with countless shirts I've come to the conclusion that the waistband's think elastic does not flatter my body type... So I've ordered a large from the online sale maybe if it's a little longer I can wear it on my natural waistline and not the lower waist line as its shown in the picture... If the large fails me I will take one of them to my seamstress to see if she can change the elastic for me, I think a thinner one might be better...


----------



## airborne

you look gorg


----------



## airborne

if im going to buy from zara, it definitely have to be their graphic tees/tops, they are my favorite - here are some of my purchases, will post more on my spot later


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love everyone's purchases!  Finally joined the bandwagon on these sandals!  Love them!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Love everyone's purchases!  Finally joined the bandwagon on these sandals!  Love them!!



Oh my! Envy overload! Theyre sold out in my store huhuhu


----------



## icecreamom

addictedtolove said:


> Just recently got this amazing denim blazer/jacket
> 
> 
> View attachment 1783506
> 
> 
> (other pics from a google search)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1783507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1783508
> 
> 
> I was beyond excited to get it that I actually paid $10 for the express shipping! Lol when I received it I wished it was a little more blotchy & bleached, mine was mostly light blue with very very minimal spots of darker denim.. But it's still my favorite item in my closet!
> 
> 
> This skirt I had purchased in the store in a size medium, but after trying it on numerous times with countless shirts I've come to the conclusion that the waistband's think elastic does not flatter my body type... So I've ordered a large from the online sale maybe if it's a little longer I can wear it on my natural waistline and not the lower waist line as its shown in the picture... If the large fails me I will take one of them to my seamstress to see if she can change the elastic for me, I think a thinner one might be better...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1783519



Thanks for reminding me that I need this jacket in my life. There was only a Medium left, I'm usually a L on Trf... I ordered anyways :shame: LOL


----------



## HeartMyMJs

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Oh my! Envy overload! Theyre sold out in my store huhuhu



Thanks!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

addictedtolove said:
			
		

> Just recently got this amazing denim blazer/jacket
> 
> (other pics from a google search)
> 
> I was beyond excited to get it that I actually paid $10 for the express shipping! Lol when I received it I wished it was a little more blotchy & bleached, mine was mostly light blue with very very minimal spots of darker denim.. But it's still my favorite item in my closet!
> 
> This skirt I had purchased in the store in a size medium, but after trying it on numerous times with countless shirts I've come to the conclusion that the waistband's think elastic does not flatter my body type... So I've ordered a large from the online sale maybe if it's a little longer I can wear it on my natural waistline and not the lower waist line as its shown in the picture... If the large fails me I will take one of them to my seamstress to see if she can change the elastic for me, I think a thinner one might be better...



Love this jacket!!!  They only have a size M.  I have never bought a jacket from them.  Do they run big or true to size?  I am pretty petite and about 125lbs.  Do you think the M is too big or just get it?!?!  LOL!


----------



## addictedtolove

icecreamom said:
			
		

> Thanks for reminding me that I need this jacket in my life. There was only a Medium left, I'm usually a L on Trf... I ordered anyways :shame: LOL



Hahaha! I am usually a L as well and also ordered  a M! It fits nice, sometimes have trouble getting it off lol! But well worth it, it's gorgeous!! Post pics when you receive it! So excited for you!!!


----------



## addictedtolove

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Love this jacket!!!  They only have a size M.  I have never bought a jacket from them.  Do they run big or true to size?  I am pretty petite and about 125lbs.  Do you think the M is too big or just get it?!?!  LOL!



I range between Med-Large in blazers/jackets.. It might be a little big on you but if it's big you can have more fun with the sleeves I feel! Try it, they're return policy is pretty usual I think you can return in store! Go for it  post pics! Good luck


----------



## HeartMyMJs

addictedtolove said:
			
		

> I range between Med-Large in blazers/jackets.. It might be a little big on you but if it's big you can have more fun with the sleeves I feel! Try it, they're return policy is pretty usual I think you can return in store! Go for it  post pics! Good luck



Thank you!!  I ordered it and we'll see!!  I can't wait!!


----------



## bumblebees

Is the new collection part of the women collection? I wonder if the sizes are more bigger than the trf because I know that runs small.


----------



## icecreamom

addictedtolove said:


> Hahaha! I am usually a L as well and also ordered  a M! It fits nice, sometimes have trouble getting it off lol! But well worth it, it's gorgeous!! Post pics when you receive it! So excited for you!!!



I will! I've been so bad this sale season. AMEX is gonna call to see if I'm formalizing my investments @ Zara Corp. LOL


----------



## misspurse

phiphi said:
			
		

> zara head to toe.. :shame:



Love your outfit! I just ordered the same red cardi from the sale but have been hearing Zara clothing runs small? May I ask what size you got? I love the way yours drapes! I am debating if I should go back and order 1 size up? I am 5'2" and 100lbs and ordered XS. But am worried I should have gotten a S instead. Hmmm...


----------



## fashion16

misspurse said:
			
		

> Love your outfit! I just ordered the same red cardi from the sale but have been hearing Zara clothing runs small? May I ask what size you got? I love the way yours drapes! I am debating if I should go back and order 1 size up? I am 5'2" and 100lbs and ordered XS. But am worried I should have gotten a S instead. Hmmm...



I am also 5' 2" and 105 lbs and the red cardi in xs is perfection. I think you will be fine w/ an xs.


----------



## addictedtolove

icecreamom said:
			
		

> I will! I've been so bad this sale season. AMEX is gonna call to see if I'm formalizing my investments @ Zara Corp. LOL



Hahahahaha "YOLO"


----------



## misspurse

fashion16 said:
			
		

> I am also 5' 2" and 105 lbs and the red cardi in xs is perfection. I think you will be fine w/ an xs.



oh thanks!!! crazy and impulsive me, I logged on last night and ordered the S too, just in case. will return one of them depending on fit. at least I hear Zara returns are fairly hassle free? Sooooo excited for this cardi based on all the modeling photos on this forum!!!


----------



## indi3r4

Date night wearing the red zebra cardi that we all love.. Glad that I was able to get them on sale!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> Date night wearing the red zebra cardi that we all love.. Glad that I was able to get them on sale!



Love it!!!


----------



## ipudgybear

indi3r4 said:


> Date night wearing the red zebra cardi that we all love.. Glad that I was able to get them on sale!
> 
> View attachment 1786074


Looks great on you! I'm trying to get ideas on how to wear it.


----------



## kelbell35

So many sale items at my Zara but nothing I had to have.  However, I did pick up this top from the new collection...


----------



## kelbell35

indi3r4 said:


> Date night wearing the red zebra cardi that we all love.. Glad that I was able to get them on sale!
> 
> View attachment 1786074



Gorgeous, indi!  I love how you styled it!


----------



## addictedtolove

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> Date night wearing the red zebra cardi that we all love.. Glad that I was able to get them on sale!



This is gorgeous! Am I blind?! How did I miss this?!?


----------



## rx4dsoul

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> Date night wearing the red zebra cardi that we all love.. Glad that I was able to get them on sale!



Amazing! Looks good on you


----------



## Purse Freak 323

kelbell35 said:
			
		

> So many sale items at my Zara but nothing I had to have.  However, I did pick up this top from the new collection...



Cute shirt and tattoo!


----------



## lovemysavior

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Love everyone's purchases!  Finally joined the bandwagon on these sandals!  Love them!!



I bought these this weekend too for $29!  So glad I waited for their sale.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> I bought these this weekend too for $29!  So glad I waited for their sale.



Yay!!  Don't you love them?  Yes $29 is awesome!  I wished I got them in different colors!


----------



## nillacobain

Anyone from IT? Did anyone see if the colorblock sandals were available (on sale) online? TIA


----------



## bumblebees

Anyone have or seen the blazer with shoulder detailing irl? I wonder how the fit is for this jacket and how puffy the sleeves actually are. I love the look of this jacket.


----------



## nillacobain

I'm a bit confused. I was watching a pair shoes on line the other day - before the sales started. I was going to get them on sale. And now what? They're in the "new collection"? Along a lot of thinks I saw in my local store two week ago?! I can't understand how their sales work.  

ETA: I'm talking about the Italian site


----------



## lovemysavior

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Yay!!  Don't you love them?  Yes $29 is awesome!  I wished I got them in different colors!



Yes I do love them and cant wait to wear them on Sunday


----------



## prettydagger

nillacobain said:


> I'm a bit confused. I was watching a pair shoes on line the other day - before the sales started. I was going to get them on sale. And now what? They're in the "new collection"? Along a lot of thinks I saw in my local store two week ago?! I can't understand how their sales work.
> 
> ETA: I'm talking about the Italian site



A lot of merchandise that came out in the last month or so was considered part of their Fall/Winter collection and therefore won't go on sale until the NEXT sale. Some items are such good sellers that they transfer from season to season. If they're selling out at full price, why discount them?


----------



## addictedtolove

bumblebees said:
			
		

> Anyone have or seen the blazer with shoulder detailing irl? I wonder how the fit is for this jacket and how puffy the sleeves actually are. I love the look of this jacket.



Me too!! Loveeee it I was looking for one all last winter!


----------



## nillacobain

prettydagger said:


> A lot of merchandise that came out in the last month or so was considered part of their Fall/Winter collection and therefore won't go on sale until the NEXT sale. Some items are such good sellers that they transfer from season to season. If they're selling out at full price, why discount them?


 

Thank you! I get it now.


----------



## william_st_girl

I must admit I find zara a bit of a hit or a miss. I do think for high st they are one of the best, but do find their sizing a bit of a muddle at times!

I defo prefer their winter stuff to their summer wear. There coats are good quality. I've swithered with their fur vests too. I eventually bought one last year but ended up taking it back as it was too big and wasn't overly impressed at the quality of the fake fur(bought it online). But I do think their lamb fur vests have looked nice, real fur for starters so the quality should be better. Although never seen one up close and personal. Has anyone got one? How's the quality?


----------



## pekie

I have seen this leather in the shop today and i am in love!! The leather is so soft!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...012-s/244391/827357/LEATHER+JACKET+WITH+STUDS

Do you think the studs is too much?


----------



## nillacobain

bumblebees said:


> Anyone have or seen the blazer with shoulder detailing irl? I wonder how the fit is for this jacket and how puffy the sleeves actually are. I love the look of this jacket.


 
Beautiful blazer - I love the sleeves!


----------



## nillacobain

pekie said:


> I have seen this leather in the shop today and i am in love!! The leather is so soft!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...012-s/244391/827357/LEATHER+JACKET+WITH+STUDS
> 
> Do you think the studs is too much?


 
I think it's very beautiful and I love how they styled it on the model!


----------



## Ebonynoir

bumblebees said:


> Anyone have or seen the blazer with shoulder detailing irl? I wonder how the fit is for this jacket and how puffy the sleeves actually are. I love the look of this jacket.



I tried the navy and red one on yesterday and the sleeves are not that bad.


----------



## jesscat

Zara dress I got on sale when it first started! Think I paid $35.99 for it? And it's got a low back which I love (more pics on the blog if you're curious)


----------



## bumblebees

pekie said:


> I have seen this leather in the shop today and i am in love!! The leather is so soft!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...012-s/244391/827357/LEATHER+JACKET+WITH+STUDS
> 
> Do you think the studs is too much?



I bought this jacket online over the weekend and have yet to receive it. I have an infinity for studs and I feel deeply in love the moment I saw this jacket. I love the stud detailing and besides the leather that's pretty much the only reason why I bought the jacket. I definitely don't think the studs are too much.


----------



## bumblebees

Ebonynoir said:


> I tried the navy and red one on yesterday and the sleeves are not that bad.



I was afraid of the sleeves being too puffy, I don't mind a slight puff but when its too puffy it kinda looks weird on my shoulders. Hmmm...


----------



## ipudgybear

jesscat said:


> Zara dress I got on sale when it first started! Think I paid $35.99 for it? And it's got a low back which I love (more pics on the blog if you're curious)


Dress looks great on you! I was thinking of getting this dress but by the time I looked online, the black one wasn't there.


----------



## rx4dsoul

jesscat said:
			
		

> Zara dress I got on sale when it first started! Think I paid $35.99 for it? And it's got a low back which I love (more pics on the blog if you're curious)



Love this! Very classy and chic.


----------



## jesscat

ipudgybear said:


> Dress looks great on you! I was thinking of getting this dress but by the time I looked online, the black one wasn't there.



Thanks! Aww did you check your local stores? I found a pencil skirt that I wanted months ago and they never had my size, but there were tons of them on the sale rack a couple days ago! Crazyyy. (But at least I saved $20! haha)


----------



## jesscat

rx4dsoul said:


> Love this! Very classy and chic.



Thank you!


----------



## mishybelle

Yay, another cut was made online. Many pieces marked down another $5-10.

Btw, has anyone tried this jacket on? Does it run tts? big? small?
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012-s/244885/824532/ZIPPED%2BBLAZER%2BWITH%2BFRILL%2BAT%2BTHE%2BWAIST


----------



## ncch

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> Date night wearing the red zebra cardi that we all love.. Glad that I was able to get them on sale!



This cardigan has shorter sleeves right?  I tried it on today and thought it hit at a funny place so didn't get it but maybe I'll try again and wear them scrunched up.


----------



## juneping

Just tried the metal studded leather jacket. (not the crystal stud)...it runs slightly big...I can't be sure. I tried both XS and S and they felt pretty much the same. I can't tell the diff by my feeling...the XS looks a little better on me...the fit was flattering. Leather was quite soft....the studs were quite attractive...don't have the cheap feel. 
Be ware of the dents made by the studs...but it didn't bother me. 
I might get it tomorrow....decision...


----------



## bumblebees

juneping said:


> Just tried the metal studded leather jacket. (not the crystal stud)...it runs slightly big...I can't be sure. I tried both XS and S and they felt pretty much the same. I can't tell the diff by my feeling...the XS looks a little better on me...the fit was flattering. Leather was quite soft....the studs were quite attractive...don't have the cheap feel.
> Be ware of the dents made by the studs...but it didn't bother me.
> I might get it tomorrow....decision...



I purchased the studded jacket over the past weekend and haven't received it yet. I ordered a small because that's all they had and recently they added xs. So I'll try it and if it runs big like you say I will return it for the xs. I love the look of the studs that's why I bought it. I think you should get the jacket. How often are you going to find a jacket like that?


----------



## pekie

I caved and bought the jacket today! I'm usually a M with their jackets but I feel it is slightly big. They didn't have a S for me to try so I think I have to return this and get it online!


----------



## bumblebees

pekie said:


> I caved and bought the jacket today! I'm usually a M with their jackets but I feel it is slightly big. They didn't have a S for me to try so I think I have to return this and get it online!



Love the jacket it looks fabulous on you. I can't wait to receive mine.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My denim jacket came in today!!  I love it!  I am glad I got a medium since I'm big on top.


----------



## juneping

bumblebees said:
			
		

> I purchased the studded jacket over the past weekend and haven't received it yet. I ordered a small because that's all they had and recently they added xs. So I'll try it and if it runs big like you say I will return it for the xs. I love the look of the studs that's why I bought it. I think you should get the jacket. How often are you going to find a jacket like that?



The only reservation I have about this jacket is it's so easy to recognize. I live in NYC so the possibility to run into someone with the same jacket is High....what do u think?


----------



## juneping

Pekie,
Looks great on you....why can't I quote on iPhone??

Oh the shipping during sale is like 1.5 weeks....


----------



## airborne

love this jacket





HeartMyMJs said:


> My denim jacket came in today!!  I love it!  I am glad I got a medium since I'm big on top.
> 
> View attachment 1791354


----------



## HeartMyMJs

airborne said:
			
		

> love this jacket



Thanks!!


----------



## bumblebees

juneping said:


> The only reservation I have about this jacket is it's so easy to recognize. I live in NYC so the possibility to run into someone with the same jacket is High....what do u think?



That's true you might run into someone with the same jacket in NYC. If that really bothers you I would say not to get it but, you don't want to regret not getting it later on. I haven't found another studded jacket I love as much as this one. You should try it on again and if you absolutely love it I would get it and if you still have reservations I would pass: when in doubt, throw it out! What about the biker jacket with quilted sleeves? I have my eye on that. It's a bit more inconspicuous and the detailing looks nice. They released some sizes online but, no xs yet.


----------



## bumblebees

HeartMyMJs said:


> My denim jacket came in today!!  I love it!  I am glad I got a medium since I'm big on top.
> 
> View attachment 1791354



love the jacket on you!!


----------



## icecreamom

Yesterday I randomly walked into my local Zara and found the impossible!!! The bleached jacket on a size L!!! Lonely hanging on a rack waiting for me... I immediately grabbed it and ran to the register, I guess I'll be returning the size M i bought online whenever it decides to arrive!! 
Sorry for the goofy face


----------



## icecreamom

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> My denim jacket came in today!!  I love it!  I am glad I got a medium since I'm big on top.



You got yours too! Terrific


----------



## HeartMyMJs

icecreamom said:
			
		

> Yesterday I randomly walked into my local Zara and found the impossible!!! The bleached jacket on a size L!!! Lonely hanging on a rack waiting for me... I immediately grabbed it and ran to the register, I guess I'll be returning the size M i bought online whenever it decides to arrive!!
> Sorry for the goofy face



Yay!!!!  We're jacket twins!!!  Lucky find!!


----------



## icecreamom

pekie said:
			
		

> I caved and bought the jacket today! I'm usually a M with their jackets but I feel it is slightly big. They didn't have a S for me to try so I think I have to return this and get it online!



I want this so bad, one of the reasons why I should leave FL


----------



## addictedtolove

pekie said:
			
		

> I caved and bought the jacket today! I'm usually a M with their jackets but I feel it is slightly big. They didn't have a S for me to try so I think I have to return this and get it online!



Looks great on you! Gorgeous jacket !


----------



## addictedtolove

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> My denim jacket came in today!!  I love it!  I am glad I got a medium since I'm big on top.



It looks fabbb on youuuuu!!! Congrats


----------



## HeartMyMJs

addictedtolove said:
			
		

> It looks fabbb on youuuuu!!! Congrats



Thanks to you!!!!


----------



## juneping

bumblebees said:


> That's true you might run into someone with the same jacket in NYC. If that really bothers you I would say not to get it but, you don't want to regret not getting it later on. I haven't found another studded jacket I love as much as this one. You should try it on again and if you absolutely love it I would get it and if you still have reservations I would pass: when in doubt, throw it out! What about the biker jacket with quilted sleeves? I have my eye on that. It's a bit more inconspicuous and the detailing looks nice. They released some sizes online but, no xs yet.



one thing i want to add is the zara leather jacket (the one i tried) i thought was better quality than the allsaints one i had...
the other full if stitching on the sleeves/shoulder jacket...i wanted to try that one and make a decision...just hope they'll still have XS.


----------



## rx4dsoul

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> My denim jacket came in today!!  I love it!  I am glad I got a medium since I'm big on top.



Wowowow!
I heart this jacket!!! Looks really good on you


----------



## HeartMyMJs

bumblebees said:
			
		

> love the jacket on you!!






			
				rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Wowowow!
> I heart this jacket!!! Looks really good on you



Thanks!!!


----------



## pekie

*Juneping, bumblebees, addictedtolove* - thanks! i have returned the M just there and got S and the M was way too big for me.  I think i could go for the XS but i want to be able to wear thicker tops for during the winter months.  I agree with Juneping, the leather on this is so soft and supple!

*Heartmymjs* i love your denim jacket, very nice on you!


----------



## misspurse

jesscat said:


> Zara dress I got on sale when it first started! Think I paid $35.99 for it? And it's got a low back which I love (more pics on the blog if you're curious)



this dress looks great on you!! you're making me want it too. haha.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

[QUOTE="]
Heartmymjs i love your denim jacket, very nice on you! [/QUOTE]

Thanks hun!!!


----------



## bumblebees

juneping said:


> one thing i want to add is the zara leather jacket (the one i tried) i thought was better quality than the allsaints one i had...
> the other full if stitching on the sleeves/shoulder jacket...i wanted to try that one and make a decision...just hope they'll still have XS.



They just added the xs online a few days ago so if they don't have it in stores maybe you can get it online. I just got my jacket today and the quality of the leather is very nice it will wear well. I'm just debating now whether I should keep the small or exchange it for the xs. I don't know how much fitted the xs is going to be, so much to think about -_-'


----------



## chicology

kelbell35 said:


> So many sale items at my Zara but nothing I had to have.  However, I did pick up this top from the new collection...



Gorgeous...it's fierce


----------



## prettydagger

I've gotten sooo much the last couple weeks. Usually I can't find smaller sizes during the sale but I've really lucked out! Two pairs of pants (mint skinnies and white skinnies with gold studs), the black and silver tweed motorcycle jacket (sooo Chanel), two gorgeous button downs (one cream, one leopard), and multiple dressier t-shirts. Will try to post a pic soon


----------



## jamandhoney

Could someone please let me know what's the sizing like for the flat jelly sandals? Are they true to size or should I size up? Thanks. PIC


----------



## addictedtolove

prettydagger said:
			
		

> I've gotten sooo much the last couple weeks. Usually I can't find smaller sizes during the sale but I've really lucked out! Two pairs of pants (mint skinnies and white skinnies with gold studs), the black and silver tweed motorcycle jacket (sooo Chanel), two gorgeous button downs (one cream, one leopard), and multiple dressier t-shirts. Will try to post a pic soon



Wow that's awesome!! I'm jealous!


----------



## kelbell35

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Cute shirt and tattoo!





chicology said:


> Gorgeous...it's fierce



Ha, thanks, ladies


----------



## randr21

prettydagger said:
			
		

> I've gotten sooo much the last couple weeks. Usually I can't find smaller sizes during the sale but I've really lucked out! Two pairs of pants (mint skinnies and white skinnies with gold studs), the black and silver tweed motorcycle jacket (sooo Chanel), two gorgeous button downs (one cream, one leopard), and multiple dressier t-shirts. Will try to post a pic soon



Cant wait to see them on u


----------



## randr21

pekie said:
			
		

> I caved and bought the jacket today! I'm usually a M with their jackets but I feel it is slightly big. They didn't have a S for me to try so I think I have to return this and get it online!



Looks great on u. Ive a feeling this item is going to be a big seller


----------



## randr21

kelbell35 said:
			
		

> So many sale items at my Zara but nothing I had to have.  However, I did pick up this top from the new collection...



love this, even better than the givenchy rottie print


----------



## hermesugo

purse-nality said:


> got sucked in the Z black hole again!
> 
> been in luv w/ the Prada black suede platform sandals ever since i saw pics of them on Mira Duma. of course by that time -me late to the party as usual - inevitably, they sold out. now so happy to finally find a not-too-chunky, classy-looking + good quality dupe! lol
> 
> plus, even though i feel these are too pricey for the brand, i simply couldn't resist blingy thong sandals (my weakness!)!
> 
> 
> ps. apologies for the non-pedi! its been long since the last time i let them breathe
> 
> 
> eta: EEK! pics are so huge! sorry!



Hey Purse! Just wondering what your thoughts are on the black heels, I have been eyeing them but noticed that they were about 5inches! are they comfortable? Also, did you happen to see the Mustard color at the store? If you did, were they a nice color? Thanks so much!


----------



## Sparklybags

Went and checked out the nearest Zara today since they had a second mark down and I wasn't that impressed with the election I did pick up 2 pairs of shorts and a tee though!


----------



## michellebelle43

Addictedtolove, where did you get that bleached denim jacket with the zippers? I saw it at Zara, but they only had one left and I can't find it online. 

Thanks


----------



## addictedtolove

michellebelle43 said:
			
		

> Addictedtolove, where did you get that bleached denim jacket with the zippers? I saw it at Zara, but they only had one left and I can't find it online.
> 
> Thanks



I bought it on Zara.com maybe 5-6 weeks ago  it was before the sale, but I loved it so much I thought 80$ was a steal haha.. Maybe check eBay? :/ or try calling customer service maybe they can check the inventory of each individual store and they can have it shipped to you that way?


----------



## jamandhoney

Thanh510 said:


> I picked up this top two weeks ago in NYC.
> 
> Outfit:
> Hm straight leg
> Jimmy choos patent pumps
> Chanel maxi



How did you find the sizing of this red lace top? Is it true to size? Or should I size up?


----------



## purse-nality

hermesugo said:


> Hey Purse! Just wondering what your thoughts are on the black heels, I have been eyeing them but noticed that they were about 5inches! are they comfortable? Also, did you happen to see the Mustard color at the store? If you did, were they a nice color? Thanks so much!



hey! broke them in a recent friend's wedding that lasted over 10hrs (ceremony to reception), including standing for almost an hour straight during cocktails. they only seem high bec of the thick platform. ball of feet, no burning (hatest pain!), NO complaints at all! some pinching along the sides of the toebox, though. but only because i got a size smaller. reason being, my normal size 38 left an obvious space at the back. anyway, hope they stretch more w/ wear... yellow is lovely, but imo, the black looks more classy and expensive! lol. plus, the color might pick up dirt easily, given the suede-like material. sorry, didn't bother to try them on coz i was looking for a pair of classic black sandals... HTH!


----------



## Sterntalerli

jamandhoney said:


> Could someone please let me know what's the sizing like for the flat jelly sandals? Are they true to size or should I size up? Thanks. PIC



i tried them on in the store and i find them a little small. i would size up one size!


----------



## hermesugo

purse-nality said:


> hey! broke them in a recent friend's wedding that lasted over 10hrs (ceremony to reception), including standing for almost an hour straight during cocktails. they only seem high bec of the thick platform. ball of feet, no burning (hatest pain!), NO complaints at all! some pinching along the sides of the toebox, though. but only because i got a size smaller. reason being, my normal size 38 left an obvious space at the back. anyway, hope they stretch more w/ wear... yellow is lovely, but imo, the black looks more classy and expensive! lol. plus, the color might pick up dirt easily, given the suede-like material. sorry, didn't bother to try them on coz i was looking for a pair of classic black sandals... HTH!



Hey! Thanks so much!! Yeah I might go ahead and get the black ones, and think about the yellow! Thanks again.


----------



## ncch

Wow haven't bought so many things at Zara all at once! Got 2 fantasy blazers , the orange/red fantasy cardigan, lace blouse, short sleeved jacket, pair of heels!


----------



## mrs.hu

weN84 said:
			
		

> It will be marked down further.



Thanks! Sorry for the late reply!


----------



## Syma

Anyone checked out the new Zara ADVANCE section now up on the UK website; more info for everyone here.

http://rosalinehaydyn.wordpress.com/2012/07/16/new-zara-advance/

http://annalouelliott.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/today-i-love-zara-advance.html


----------



## icecreamom

Syma said:


> Anyone checked out the new Zara ADVANCE section now up on the UK website; more info for everyone here.
> 
> http://rosalinehaydyn.wordpress.com/2012/07/16/new-zara-advance/
> 
> http://annalouelliott.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/today-i-love-zara-advance.html


 I need!


----------



## tracy15006

Hi everyone,

I have one question about zara women and TRF size. I normally wear size S of TRF shirt and I gonna buy fantasy blazer but I dont know which size I should go for? xs or s?? 
Thank in advance.


----------



## imlvholic

Syma said:


> Anyone checked out the new Zara ADVANCE section now up on the UK website; more info for everyone here.
> 
> http://rosalinehaydyn.wordpress.com/2012/07/16/new-zara-advance/
> 
> http://annalouelliott.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/today-i-love-zara-advance.html



When is the Advance line available in the US? I can't wait, there's so many that i want!!!!


----------



## Syma

imlvholic said:


> When is the Advance line available in the US? I can't, there's so many that i want!!!!



Hopefully soon as it is already available in Europe. I have ordered a couple of pieces so I'll report back on the quality when they arrive.


----------



## ochie

Syma said:


> Anyone checked out the new Zara ADVANCE section now up on the UK website; more info for everyone here.
> 
> http://rosalinehaydyn.wordpress.com/2012/07/16/new-zara-advance/
> 
> http://annalouelliott.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/today-i-love-zara-advance.html



Thanks for posting it! I want lots of stuff too!!!


----------



## purse-nality

Got this skirt on sale. Lace is delicate, snags easily. But for the price (around $20), i don't mind at all! Could be worn casual or dressy 

(Tube top also from Z)


----------



## ilovekitty

purse-nality said:


> Got this skirt on sale. Lace is delicate, snags easily. But for the price (around $20), i don't mind at all! Could be worn casual or dressy
> 
> (Tube top also from Z)


 
Where is you jacket from! LOVE!!


----------



## ilovekitty

icecreamom said:


> Yesterday I randomly walked into my local Zara and found the impossible!!! The bleached jacket on a size L!!! Lonely hanging on a rack waiting for me... I immediately grabbed it and ran to the register, I guess I'll be returning the size M i bought online whenever it decides to arrive!!
> Sorry for the goofy face


 
CUte casual look! Love the shorts!


----------



## ochie

ilovekitty said:


> Where is you jacket from! LOVE!!



I think ZARA too!


----------



## icecreamom

ilovekitty said:


> CUte casual look! Love the shorts!



Thanks! another lucky find at Forever21  
I felt weird with that outfit btw (I'm too old I think) but it was a rainy day and my Converses were the only rain-friendly shoes I own.


----------



## icecreamom

ilovekitty said:


> Where is you jacket from! LOVE!!



It's the same Bleached Jacket I have!!! a must have I think!


----------



## jamandhoney

Does anyone own this Fantasy Fabric Blazer with beaded collar PIC? Do you recommend going up a size?


----------



## Syma

jamandhoney said:


> Does anyone own this Fantasy Fabric Blazer with beaded collar PIC? Do you recommend going up a size?



Yes I have this and it is True to size


----------



## addictedtolove

Jackets awesome! But different from the one purchased a few weeks ago from Zara! Zara's didn't have the buttons on the collar! Loveeeee bleached denim!


----------



## ilovekitty

icecreamom said:


> Thanks! another lucky find at Forever21
> I felt weird with that outfit btw (I'm too old I think) but it was a rainy day and my Converses were the only rain-friendly shoes I own.


 
Your too old?? UHH NO! lol It looks super cute on you! A very casual style I really like it 
And lucky you for getting that jacket!! I really want it but they seem to be sold out


----------



## airborne

wow, amazing skirt, nicely coordinated too



purse-nality said:


> Got this skirt on sale. Lace is delicate, snags easily. But for the price (around $20), i don't mind at all! Could be worn casual or dressy
> 
> (Tube top also from Z)


----------



## purse-nality

ilovekitty said:


> Where is you jacket from! LOVE!!





airborne said:


> wow, amazing skirt, nicely coordinated too



thanks for the compliments!

jacket from Mango. got it before Z released their version. same style as this, but in bleached wash:   http://shop.mango.com/US/p0/mango/c...s=prendas.americanas&ie=0&m=&ts=1342842845491



ochie said:


> I think ZARA too!





icecreamom said:


> It's the same Bleached Jacket I have!!! a must have I think!





addictedtolove said:


> Jackets awesome! But different from the one purchased a few weeks ago from Zara! Zara's didn't have the buttons on the collar! Loveeeee bleached denim!


----------



## rx4dsoul

purse-nality said:
			
		

> thanks for the compliments!
> 
> jacket from Mango. got it before Z released their version. same style as this, but in bleached wash:   http://shop.mango.com/US/p0/mango/clothing/jackets/washed-denim-biker-jacket/?id=73103450_TM&n=1&s=prendas.americanas&ie=0&m=&ts=1342842845491



You look awesome as usual!
And i so love Mango too...didnt quite catch the jacket though, i also thought it was Z...love it!


----------



## Baby2011

I think Zara is a perfect choice for anyone. My daughter who is a size 6 find a lot of clothes there, and somethimes me too.


----------



## BasketballCourt

Has anyone tried on the chain ankle boots? I'm a true 10.5 but was hoping these ran a little big.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ara-us-S2012-s/244895/629647/CHAIN+ANKLE+BOOT


----------



## erinrose

What do you think of this jacket?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-s/244391/825261/FRAYED+BASKET+WEAVE+CARDIGAN


----------



## chloe_chanel

So on top of hitting up the sale online, I scored some cute stuff at two Zara locations in Chicago this week. Can wait to share all my Zara scores!


----------



## clcoons

it up the sale in Vegas yesterday - it was okay, nothing too exciting - but I did pick up a gorgeous neon orange dress, a blush blouse and the mint fantasy blazer!


----------



## AEGIS

i lucked up and got the black fantasy studded blazer on sale today
i didn't like it enough in pictures to buy it but it looks great irl and it looked great at $80


----------



## AEGIS

mishybelle said:


> Yay, another cut was made online. Many pieces marked down another $5-10.
> 
> Btw, has anyone tried this jacket on? Does it run tts? big? small?
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012-s/244885/824532/ZIPPED%2BBLAZER%2BWITH%2BFRILL%2BAT%2BTHE%2BWAIST



i just returned it.  it runs tts for zara.


----------



## Mia Bella

Super cute "Dogs Printed Blouse"






Here's the Laced Ankle Boot. Pretty comfy. Love the laces!


----------



## BasketballCourt

chloe_chanel said:


> So on top of hitting up the sale online, I scored some cute stuff at two Zara locations in Chicago this week. Can wait to share all my Zara scores!



I was in Chicago this week and went to both Zaras as well!  




I got three items on sale: 1) the Texture eau de toilette that I'm saving for cooler weather; 2) a mint sleeveless blouse that's longer in the back and has a pointed collar with silver tips; and 3) this dress that I took a picture of in the fitting room:


----------



## randr21

BasketballCourt said:
			
		

> I was in Chicago this week and went to both Zaras as well!
> 
> I got three items on sale: 1) the Texture eau de toilette that I'm saving for cooler weather; 2) a mint sleeveless blouse that's longer in the back and has a pointed collar with silver tips; and 3) this dress that I took a picture of in the fitting room:



U look great in the dress.


----------



## airborne

lovely top Mia Bella!


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> Super cute "Dogs Printed Blouse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Laced Ankle Boot. Pretty comfy. Love the laces!



super cute!! there's a kitty tank top too....my friend and i were loving it...


----------



## purse-nality

rx4dsoul said:


> You look awesome as usual!
> And i so love Mango too...didnt quite catch the jacket though, i also thought it was Z...love it!


Thanks sis! Bought it from eastwood. Saw @rockwell too.



Mia Bella said:


> Super cute "Dogs Printed Blouse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Laced Ankle Boot. Pretty comfy. Love the laces!


Ackkk! Been eyeing those booties too! They have an Alaia feel... Wishin they'll make it to the sale cut  impossible, i know!



BasketballCourt said:


> I was in Chicago this week and went to both Zaras as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got three items on sale: 1) the Texture eau de toilette that I'm saving for cooler weather; 2) a mint sleeveless blouse that's longer in the back and has a pointed collar with silver tips; and 3) this dress that I took a picture of in the fitting room:


Luv luv the dress! Sadly it never made it in my location


----------



## BasketballCourt

Thanks so much *randr21* and *purse-nality*!


----------



## spetses

Very cute studded leather jacket from the midtown Zara


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I finally got to wear my Zara flapper dress last night! I think this dress is still on sale at the moment at Zara. I was saving it for a 20's themed event, which I went to last night. It was perfect for such an occasion!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

BasketballCourt said:


> I got three items on sale: 1) the Texture eau de toilette that I'm saving for cooler weather; 2) a mint sleeveless blouse that's longer in the back and has a pointed collar with silver tips; and 3) this dress that I took a picture of in the fitting room:



What a gorgeous dress! I love the colors and images on it! Glad you found some great pieces on sale!


----------



## AuntieMame

hellokatiegirl said:


> I finally got to wear my Zara flapper dress last night! I think this dress is still on sale at the moment at Zara. I was saving it for a 20's themed event, which I went to last night. It was perfect for such an occasion!



Wow! That looks amazing!


----------



## junzi

anyone has this peplum skirt? is it true to size?


----------



## yellow08

FYI-*The website refreshed this morning with some really cute Fall stuff!!!*


----------



## fumi

hellokatiegirl said:


> I finally got to wear my Zara flapper dress last night! I think this dress is still on sale at the moment at Zara. I was saving it for a 20's themed event, which I went to last night. It was perfect for such an occasion!



The dress looks so cute on you!


----------



## icecreamom

I think this is part of the "Advance" collection... yummy 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2012-s/244393/827499/STRETCH+LEATHER+TROUSERS


----------



## PHENOMENON

icecreamom said:
			
		

> I think this is part of the "Advance" collection... yummy
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012-s/244393/827499/STRETCH%2BLEATHER%2BTROUSERS



Love it! Not so much the price tag though


----------



## bumblebees

I've been spending wayyyyyyyyyy too much on Zara's website lately. I've been buying so much jackets lately and they just added some knew ones. I've been into quilted leather lately. I like the coat with the fur and quilted leather sleeves combo. It looks cozy. What do you think?


----------



## bumblebees

I'm also digging this jacket but I'm not sure how it will look like on in person. It looks good on the model.


----------



## saira1214

bumblebees said:
			
		

> I've been spending wayyyyyyyyyy too much on Zara's website lately. I've been buying so much jackets lately and they just added some knew ones. I've been into quilted leather lately. I like the coat with the fur and quilted leather sleeves combo. It looks cozy. What do you think?



I love this! So gorgeous!  It is not yet available on the US site. I hope we get it and I hope it fits me!  Zara doesn't always fit me correctly.


----------



## Tiare

Just got my huge order in, so excited 

Picked up the following new collection items:

Skull Loafers (Love these! $350 less than Stubbs and Wooten? Yes, please)
Cargo pants (Super comfortable and awesome)

Sale items:

The Rainbow studded blazer. So glad I waited. $80 down from $190. Yay!
Two black tanks. One with a lace back and another with an asymetrical hem
A Zara Men's t-shirt. Really cool modern art tee.

Sale items I'm returning:

Got the Isabel Marant-esque tie dye jeans. The size 6 cargo pants fit perfectly, even a little loose. These jeans I couldn't even button in a 6. I could almost swear they mis-labelled a 4.
A bright yellow, floral top. Weird length and feel. Hits at an unflattering mid hip length and has a nylon/synthetic slickness.

Overall I'm super happy with how great all the items are and especially the price it came to


----------



## pekie

@bumblebees I want this jacket as well! I tempted to order to see what it's like but I have recently got the leather jacket so not sure. Zara is killing me with their new stuff!!


----------



## Syma

bumblebees said:


> I've been spending wayyyyyyyyyy too much on Zara's website lately. I've been buying so much jackets lately and they just added some knew ones. I've been into quilted leather lately. I like the coat with the fur and quilted leather sleeves combo. It looks cozy. What do you think?



Love it! I ordered one and it seems to have already sold out on the UK website. I hope it's nice IRL and not itchy!!!


----------



## phiphi

jamandhoney said:


> Does anyone own this Fantasy Fabric Blazer with beaded collar PIC? Do you recommend going up a size?



i have this and ordered my regular zara dress/blazer size S. (true to size)



Mia Bella said:


> Super cute "Dogs Printed Blouse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Laced Ankle Boot. Pretty comfy. Love the laces!



i love the lace ankle boots!! got the dogs printed blouse too - the dogs on it look identical to our 2 jack russell terriers. 



purse-nality said:


> Got this skirt on sale. Lace is delicate, snags easily. But for the price (around $20), i don't mind at all! Could be worn casual or dressy
> 
> (Tube top also from Z)



very cute!



BasketballCourt said:


> I was in Chicago this week and went to both Zaras as well!
> 
> I got three items on sale: 1) the Texture eau de toilette that I'm saving for cooler weather; 2) a mint sleeveless blouse that's longer in the back and has a pointed collar with silver tips; and 3) this dress that I took a picture of in the fitting room:



great scores!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I finally got to wear my Zara flapper dress last night! I think this dress is still on sale at the moment at Zara. I was saving it for a 20's themed event, which I went to last night. It was perfect for such an occasion!



love this dress on you!!



icecreamom said:


> I think this is part of the "Advance" collection... yummy
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2012-s/244393/827499/STRETCH+LEATHER+TROUSERS



oh. WOW.


----------



## Sparklybags

Finally got around to wearing my floral pants


----------



## saira1214

Syma said:
			
		

> Love it! I ordered one and it seems to have already sold out on the UK website. I hope it's nice IRL and not itchy!!!



How much was it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## christymarie340

BasketballCourt said:


> I was in Chicago this week and went to both Zaras as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got three items on sale: 1) the Texture eau de toilette that I'm saving for cooler weather; 2) a mint sleeveless blouse that's longer in the back and has a pointed collar with silver tips; and 3) this dress that I took a picture of in the fitting room:



LOOOVVVEEE this dres!! I so wish I had a Zara near me


----------



## bumblebees

saira1214 said:


> I love this! So gorgeous!  It is not yet available on the US site. I hope we get it and I hope it fits me!  Zara doesn't always fit me correctly.



Yes, it is available on the US site since today. I placed an order for the jacket earlier today. Zara fits weird but I find the woman collection to be more true to size than the trf line. I ordered an XS which is what I normally wear in jackets/coats. I can't wait to get it and I really hope it fits!


----------



## bumblebees

pekie said:


> @bumblebees I want this jacket as well! I tempted to order to see what it's like but I have recently got the leather jacket so not sure. Zara is killing me with their new stuff!!



I ordered it and I can tell you what its like in person once I get it. I ordered two leather jackets too in the past week. Which one did you get? To think there is more new stuff to come. I'll die!


----------



## bumblebees

Syma said:


> Love it! I ordered one and it seems to have already sold out on the UK website. I hope it's nice IRL and not itchy!!!



It will probably sell out here in the US too. It's an amazing coat. I'm really hoping it looks good as it does in the pictures and the fur feels soft and not itchy.


----------



## mishybelle

Anyone know if this leather jacket runs tts? http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012-s/244391/899146/LEATHER%2BJACKET


----------



## shesnochill

I wore a pair of the two pairs that I got on sale last night 

I had been eye-ing the black/brown ones since they were first released but I never took the plunge on purchasing them. SO HAPPY when I saw both pairs in my size and ON SALE from $79.90 to $35.90! Score!!!


----------



## shesnochill

And I got this pair of gladiator sandals too 

From $99.90 to $69.90!!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Tiare said:


> Just got my huge order in, so excited
> 
> Picked up the following new collection items:
> 
> Skull Loafers (Love these! $350 less than Stubbs and Wooten? Yes, please)
> Cargo pants (Super comfortable and awesome)
> 
> Sale items:
> 
> The Rainbow studded blazer. So glad I waited. $80 down from $190. Yay!
> Two black tanks. One with a lace back and another with an asymetrical hem
> A Zara Men's t-shirt. Really cool modern art tee.
> 
> Sale items I'm returning:
> 
> Got the Isabel Marant-esque tie dye jeans. The size 6 cargo pants fit perfectly, even a little loose. These jeans I couldn't even button in a 6. I could almost swear they mis-labelled a 4.
> A bright yellow, floral top. Weird length and feel. Hits at an unflattering mid hip length and has a nylon/synthetic slickness.
> 
> Overall I'm super happy with how great all the items are and especially the price it came to


 how is the sizing on the loafers? thanks


----------



## luvmy3girls

can anyone help me with the sizing on the new loafers they have? How do they run? thanks much


----------



## janebirkin

luvmy3girls said:
			
		

> can anyone help me with the sizing on the new loafers they have? How do they run? thanks much



I have to say they run quite big :S I tried my usually size but they were slightly bigger and I had some space left.


----------



## luvmy3girls

janebirkin said:


> I have to say they run quite big :S I tried my usually size but they were slightly bigger and I had some space left.


 thanks


----------



## Tiare

luvmy3girls said:


> how is the sizing on the loafers? thanks


 
I wear either a 7 or 6 1/2 in shoes. My feet are a little wide. The size 37 (6 1/2 USA) loafters fit well, if a little large feeling. There are gaps on the sides of the feet. Nothing major, but, it's there. They feel fine length wise, very comfortable. I love them! 

I wish the pink loafers had something other than the moustache, I'd grab those as well.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^thanks


----------



## saira1214

bumblebees said:


> Yes, it is available on the US site since today. I placed an order for the jacket earlier today. Zara fits weird but I find the woman collection to be more true to size than the trf line. I ordered an XS which is what I normally wear in jackets/coats. I can't wait to get it and I really hope it fits!


Please let me know how the fit is when you get it.   I usually have problems with tight fitting arms in Zara, even though I don't think my arms are that big.


----------



## AEGIS

bumblebees said:


> I've been spending wayyyyyyyyyy too much on Zara's website lately. I've been buying so much jackets lately and they just added some knew ones. I've been into quilted leather lately. I like the coat with the fur and quilted leather sleeves combo. It looks cozy. What do you think?




this coat. i neeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!


----------



## AEGIS

annaversary said:


> And I got this pair of gladiator sandals too
> 
> From $99.90 to $69.90!!!





i like those sandals a lot


----------



## mishybelle

I just got the pink fantasy fabric mini skirt in the mail today (along with some other stuff, of course!), but I'm not quite sure how I feel about it. I know it's supposed to be boxy or more of a tulip shape, but not sure if it's flattering on me. Here it is styled with a loose silk shirt:












What do you think? Keep or no? How else should I style it?

Btw, here's the mint peplum version that I adore (def keeping this one):


----------



## sara09

mishybelle said:
			
		

> I just got the pink fantasy fabric mini skirt in the mail today (along with some other stuff, of course!), but I'm not quite sure how I feel about it. I know it's supposed to be boxy or more of a tulip shape, but not sure if it's flattering on me. Here it is styled with a loose silk shirt:
> 
> What do you think? Keep or no? How else should I style it?
> 
> Btw, here's the mint peplum version that I adore (def keeping this one):



Wow, I love these skirts! I would say keep both! 

Btw, love your phone cover, may I ask the brand?


----------



## Momma Leanne

42usd from 110usd... For a wedding


----------



## bumblebees

saira1214 said:


> Please let me know how the fit is when you get it.   I usually have problems with tight fitting arms in Zara, even though I don't think my arms are that big.



They shipped it today so I should it get it next week. I'll definitely let you know how it fits.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Michelle ***** is wearing Zara!

http://www.people.com/people/package/article/0,,20612225_20615546,00.html


----------



## miu miu1

Momma Leanne said:


> 42usd from 110usd... For a wedding



Love this dress! And it looks great on you


----------



## mishybelle

sara09 said:


> Wow, I love these skirts! I would say keep both!
> 
> Btw, love your phone cover, may I ask the brand?



Thanks for the input, sara! I'm contemplating keeping both. 

The iphone case is from uncommon. I got it off of Gilt on sale  I actually got it after waitlisting it http://www.gilt.com/brand/uncommon/...common-stained-glass-iphone-4-4s-capsule-case


----------



## juneping

bumblebees said:
			
		

> I've been spending wayyyyyyyyyy too much on Zara's website lately. I've been buying so much jackets lately and they just added some knew ones. I've been into quilted leather lately. I like the coat with the fur and quilted leather sleeves combo. It looks cozy. What do you think?



I tried it on, I really loved it. But ive bought so many things lately...so I can't get this for now. They run tts for me...but I am not wearing anything substantial underneath...it's so flattering on.


----------



## clcoons

Does anyone have some styling ideas (or pictures they can share) to style the mint fantasy jacket? I would love some inspiration!


----------



## saira1214

juneping said:


> I tried it on, I really loved it. But ive bought so many things lately...so I can't get this for now. They run tts for me...but I am not wearing anything substantial underneath...it's so flattering on.


 I love it! I am going to go to Zara Tuesday to try it on. Could you zipper it up? How was it in terms of thickness and warmth. Is it really only a fall jacket?


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

clcoons said:


> Does anyone have some styling ideas (or pictures they can share) to style the mint fantasy jacket? I would love some inspiration!



This one? Sorry the bag is front and center, the pic was for another sbforum.  The jacket is tts. Hope it provides some reference!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

juneping said:


> I tried it on, I really loved it. But ive bought so many things lately...so I can't get this for now. They run tts for me...but I am not wearing anything substantial underneath...it's so flattering on.



Love this coat!  Been eyeing it on .com.... Looks fabulous on you, especially with your Marant-rich outfit!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

fumi said:


> The dress looks so cute on you!





phiphi said:


> love this dress on you!!



Thank you so much fumi and phiphi!


----------



## tuzi33

bumblebees said:


> I'm also digging this jacket but I'm not sure how it will look like on in person. It looks good on the model.


 I tried this one in store, the peplum is very big and emphasize your hip, you have to be really skinny and tall to look good in this jacket.


----------



## Syma

saira1214 said:


> How much was it if you don't mind me asking?



Sorry for the late reply, it was £139.00 GBP


----------



## Bornsocialite26

wow! everyone looks great! almost 2mos now since my last Z raid....


----------



## lapindelune

A bit fed up with Zara at the moment. 
About 2 months ago I tried on a lovely fantasy blazer in store, perfect fit, great colour, etc. Decided to wait for the sales to hit before purchasing. So ordered the blazer last week. When it arrived, the sizing was _completely_ different to the exact same XS that I had tried on in store, and to make matters worse one of the armholes was badly fitted, which created a puffed sleeve effect on one shoulder only. It looks completely 'cobbled' together. 

Definitely purchase in store only from now on!


----------



## lapindelune

On a good note....here are a couple of my favourite Zara items (not the faulty jacket!):




White fantasy blazer.




Navy sweater.


----------



## juneping

saira1214 said:


> I love it! I am going to go to Zara Tuesday to try it on. Could you zipper it up? How was it in terms of thickness and warmth. Is it really only a fall jacket?


i could zip it up but i have some fat at my mid section so it's not very flattering if i zipped it up. b/c of the boucle/tweed...so it doesn't feel restricted...
it's def a fall jacket for NY weather....it's not very warm...but the tweed + leather combo was quite brilliant.



Crazy4Handbags said:


> Love this coat!  Been eyeing it on .com.... Looks fabulous on you, especially with your Marant-rich outfit!


thanks!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

bumblebees said:


> I've been spending wayyyyyyyyyy too much on Zara's website lately. I've been buying so much jackets lately and they just added some knew ones. I've been into quilted leather lately. I like the coat with the fur and quilted leather sleeves combo. It looks cozy. What do you think?



It is lovely!


----------



## bumblebees

juneping said:


> I tried it on, I really loved it. But ive bought so many things lately...so I can't get this for now. They run tts for me...but I am not wearing anything substantial underneath...it's so flattering on.



It looks great!!!! I'm hoping it runs tts for me too. All sizes except XL is temporarily sold out online so I'm hoping it fits and I don't have to send it back. I have a feeling this one is going to go super fast.


----------



## bumblebees

tuzi33 said:


> I tried this one in store, the peplum is very big and emphasize your hip, you have to be really skinny and tall to look good in this jacket.



That's what I was afraid. I'm not into big peplum. Thanks for your input!


----------



## juneping

bumblebees said:


> It looks great!!!! I'm hoping it runs tts for me too. All sizes except XL is temporarily sold out online so I'm hoping it fits and I don't have to send it back. I have a feeling this one is going to go super fast.



it's crazy..isn't it?!
gosh....i realized it's available and sold out in just only one day...


----------



## saira1214

bumblebees said:
			
		

> It looks great!!!! I'm hoping it runs tts for me too. All sizes except XL is temporarily sold out online so I'm hoping it fits and I don't have to send it back. I have a feeling this one is going to go super fast.






			
				juneping said:
			
		

> it's crazy..isn't it?!
> gosh....i realized it's available and sold out in just only one day...



I saw that too. Hoping they restock soon or I can grab one from the store!


----------



## south-of-france

I just ordered the coat w/leather sleeves. I hope it's not small in the arms. Now I can go to sleep. Lol


----------



## FluffyAngels

Hi All, 

I don't know if I'm posting this in the right thread (I hope I am) but I was wondering if someone could give me some advice. I'm trying to buy the yellow blazer however as I am buying it from ebay I'm not sure what size to  buy it in and I was wondering whether anyone on the forum had bought the blazer and could tell me whether the fitting of it was true to size, big or small. I'm a UK size 10. And I was thinking about purchasing a small as with some Zara blazers I have had to buy a small rather than a medium as it was big... Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!  
http://www.fashionista.net/2012/03/31/brighten-up-your-day-zara-yellow-blazer-with-zip-at-waist/


----------



## juneping

FluffyAngels said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I don't know if I'm posting this in the right thread (I hope I am) but I was wondering if someone could give me some advice. I'm trying to buy the yellow blazer however as I am buying it from ebay I'm not sure what size to  buy it in and I was wondering whether anyone on the forum had bought the blazer and could tell me whether the fitting of it was true to size, big or small. I'm a UK size 10. And I was thinking about purchasing a small as with some Zara blazers I have had to buy a small rather than a medium as it was big... Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!
> http://www.fashionista.net/2012/03/31/brighten-up-your-day-zara-yellow-blazer-with-zip-at-waist/



i have it in black....i am a US2 on top and i got the small...it's kind of tight on me. i broke it in a little after a few wear. 
i hope others will chime in...


----------



## deango

Celine vs Zara


----------



## rx4dsoul

deango said:
			
		

> Celine vs Zara



Oh wow...dead ringer. Cant tell which is which...


----------



## AEGIS

deango said:


> Celine vs Zara



what is the name of the celine shoe?


----------



## erinrose

deango said:


> Celine vs Zara


 
The zara are the ones to the right? I actually prefer those way more.


----------



## mishybelle

mishybelle said:
			
		

> Anyone know if this leather jacket runs tts? http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012-s/244391/899146/LEATHER%2BJACKET



In case anyone is interested, I tried this on today. Tts in shoulders and body. Super roomy in the arms (and I have chunky arms!). I sized down and it fit better in the arms, but I couldn't zip it up.


----------



## AEGIS

FluffyAngels said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I don't know if I'm posting this in the right thread (I hope I am) but I was wondering if someone could give me some advice. I'm trying to buy the yellow blazer however as I am buying it from ebay I'm not sure what size to  buy it in and I was wondering whether anyone on the forum had bought the blazer and could tell me whether the fitting of it was true to size, big or small. I'm a UK size 10. And I was thinking about purchasing a small as with some Zara blazers I have had to buy a small rather than a medium as it was big... Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!
> http://www.fashionista.net/2012/03/31/brighten-up-your-day-zara-yellow-blazer-with-zip-at-waist/





i have this in my Zara tts which is a size bigger than my US size.  I would get it in a small


----------



## chloe_chanel

I really want a medium in this: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...868545/STUDIO+DRESS+WITH+LEATHER+PEPLUM+FRILL


----------



## Miss.Cherie

Ordered these... http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...012-s/244401/828477/STUDDED+COWBOY+ANKLE+BOOT
CANNOT WAIT.
I'll tell you all if they run TTS in case any of you are interested but don't have a zara that stocks them near you


----------



## icecreamom

Got the Camouflage pants today, love!


----------



## FluffyAngels

juneping said:


> i have it in black....i am a US2 on top and i got the small...it's kind of tight on me. i broke it in a little after a few wear.
> i hope others will chime in...


Thank you so much! x


----------



## FluffyAngels

AEGIS said:


> i have this in my Zara tts which is a size bigger than my US size.  I would get it in a small


Thank you so much! I'm usually a medium but have ordered the small! And I've just realised what a dimwit I am! I could have just posted one reply to two people (Sorry all!). Btw, just checked out your blog! Love the Olympic uniforms update! x


----------



## airborne

cant tell the difference too much, great wedge though



deango said:


> Celine vs Zara


----------



## Tiare

icecreamom said:


> Got the Camouflage pants today, love!


 
Just ordered these. I hope they fit as well as the cargo ones I got a week ago


----------



## bumblebees

mishybelle said:


> In case anyone is interested, I tried this on today. Tts in shoulders and body. Super roomy in the arms (and I have chunky arms!). I sized down and it fit better in the arms, but I couldn't zip it up.



How is the leather quality?


----------



## bumblebees

saira1214 said:


> I love it! I am going to go to Zara Tuesday to try it on. Could you zipper it up? How was it in terms of thickness and warmth. Is it really only a fall jacket?



I received the jacket today and it is tts. It is amazing and extremely flattering. Definitely get one in your size before it sells out!


----------



## saira1214

bumblebees said:


> I received the jacket today and it is tts. It is amazing and extremely flattering. Definitely get one in your size before it sells out!


 Thank you! I ended up going to the store and trying on the S and M. The S fits, but I would not be able to wear anything thick under it. I tried on the M also which would allow for a sweater, but I am unable to zipper the jacket because of my hips. I'm debating whether to get the other boucle jacket; I was able to zip up in the S.


----------



## Ebonynoir

I received by silk blouse today.


----------



## bumblebees

saira1214 said:


> Thank you! I ended up going to the store and trying on the S and M. The S fits, but I would not be able to wear anything thick under it. I tried on the M also which would allow for a sweater, but I am unable to zipper the jacket because of my hips. I'm debating whether to get the other boucle jacket; I was able to zip up in the S.



If its really cold where you live and you have to layer I would get the coat which accommodates that. No point in getting a coat that won't keep you warm. They have some other lovely coats that look roomy enough to layer and zip up. I'm digging these two coats especially the boucle. 

P.S. I noticed the fur coat with the quilted sleeves has a funky odor to it did you notice that too?


----------



## bumblebees

Ebonynoir said:


> I received by silk blouse today.
> 
> View attachment 1815401



Looks lovely. I might need to get one....


----------



## bumblebees

Does anyone know if this jacket runs tts? It's temporarily sold out online -_-


----------



## saira1214

bumblebees said:


> If its really cold where you live and you have to layer I would get the coat which accommodates that. No point in getting a coat that won't keep you warm. They have some other lovely coats that look roomy enough to layer and zip up. I'm digging these two coats especially the boucle.
> 
> P.S. I noticed the fur coat with the quilted sleeves has a funky odor to it did you notice that too?


 Thanks for your comments, I agree! I noticed a funny smell with the coat with the quilted sleeves and boucle/tweed body. Maybe because it is faux leather? It did kind of bother me. Is that the one you are talking about? Hopefully it will air out!


----------



## bumblebees

saira1214 said:


> Thanks for your comments, I agree! I noticed a funny smell with the coat with the quilted sleeves and boucle/tweed body. Maybe because it is faux leather? It did kind of bother me. Is that the one you are talking about? Hopefully it will air out!



The sleeves are real leather it's lambskin. It's the furry boucle part that has a strong scent. Maybe because its a mix of a bunch of different materials and fibers. It's a gross smell and I really hope it airs out too. I can smell it right now it permeates the entire room its that strong!!


----------



## Ebonynoir

bumblebees said:


> Looks lovely. I might need to get one....



I would recommend you do yeah. I wasn't sure about the print but I love that its doesn't look too loud/busy when you put it on. I am currently obsess with silk shirts&blouses so this is a nice addition to my collections


----------



## Tiare

Here are a few items from my recent orders. Forgive my using a bathroom mirror (my fiance doesn't have a full length one!) and my weird pose, I'll chalk it up to wanting to show off the hip studs 

The amaaaaazing camo skinny pants. I stalked these every single day on Zara.com. I am used to being in NYC and having physical stores to go to. I'm in the midwest with my fiance, so, it's a new feeling to be beholden to the website. Though, having no tax helps  

These are a tighter fit than the olive cargos. Also wearing the rhinestone friendship bracelets. It comes as a 4 pack, but, the neon yellow broke minutes after putting it on 







Here's a little closet shot with the skully loafers and the bottom of the camo pants. Yay 






In case anyone is interested, I also have on a House of Harlow necklace, Balenciaga cuff and my favorite Victoria's Secret V-Neck t-shirt.


----------



## mishybelle

bumblebees said:


> How is the leather quality?



Eh, not the greatest. Thin and could pass as faux, which was disappointing.


----------



## PHENOMENON

Tiare said:
			
		

> Here are a few items from my recent orders. Forgive my using a bathroom mirror (my fiance doesn't have a full length one!) and my weird pose, I'll chalk it up to wanting to show off the hip studs
> 
> The amaaaaazing camo skinny pants. I stalked these every single day on Zara.com. I am used to being in NYC and having physical stores to go to. I'm in the midwest with my fiance, so, it's a new feeling to be beholden to the website. Though, having no tax helps
> 
> These are a tighter fit than the olive cargos. Also wearing the rhinestone friendship bracelets. It comes as a 4 pack, but, the neon yellow broke minutes after putting it on
> 
> Here's a little closet shot with the skully loafers and the bottom of the camo pants. Yay
> 
> In case anyone is interested, I also have on a House of Harlow necklace, Balenciaga cuff and my favorite Victoria's Secret V-Neck t-shirt.


The camo skinny amazing! I have the camo from last year, but i'm tempted to buy this one as well


----------



## 4Elegance

Tiare said:


> Here are a few items from my recent orders. Forgive my using a bathroom mirror (my fiance doesn't have a full length one!) and my weird pose, I'll chalk it up to wanting to show off the hip studs
> 
> The amaaaaazing camo skinny pants. I stalked these every single day on Zara.com. I am used to being in NYC and having physical stores to go to. I'm in the midwest with my fiance, so, it's a new feeling to be beholden to the website. Though, having no tax helps
> 
> These are a tighter fit than the olive cargos. Also wearing the rhinestone friendship bracelets. It comes as a 4 pack, but, the neon yellow broke minutes after putting it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little closet shot with the skully loafers and the bottom of the camo pants. Yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone is interested, I also have on a House of Harlow necklace, Balenciaga cuff and my favorite Victoria's Secret V-Neck t-shirt.



Love the necklace, loafers, and pants.  You look great.


----------



## Tiare

4Elegance said:


> Love the necklace, loafers, and pants. You look great.


 
Thank you!


----------



## airborne

Tiare loving those skull loafers


----------



## icecreamom

any idea on how these fit? I'm usually betwen 4-6, should I get S or M? http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...187/827567/RUBBERISED LEATHER EFFECT LEGGINGS


----------



## Dukeprincess

Anyone have sizing advice about the Zara Advance embroidered leather peplum top?  I've been stalking the site and the small escaped me.  Does it run pretty TTS or tight?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...MBROIDERED FAUX LEATHER TOP WITH PEPLUM FRILL


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Dukeprincess said:


> Anyone have sizing advice about the Zara Advance embroidered leather peplum top? I've been stalking the site and the small escaped me. Does it run pretty TTS or tight?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...MBROIDERED FAUX LEATHER TOP WITH PEPLUM FRILL


 
I tried it on at the store today, and it's pretty consistant with everything else, imo.  I didn't love it in person as much as I like it online.


----------



## Dukeprincess

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I tried it on at the store today, and it's pretty consistant with everything else, imo.  I didn't love it in person as much as I like it online.



Ooh thank you for the intel.  What didn't you like about it?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Dukeprincess said:


> Ooh thank you for the intel. What didn't you like about it?


 
The pleather actully was ok but the stitching didn't look that great. I wish there wasn't anything sewn on it, it would have looked more chic. 

I think it wasn't fitting me right, it made me look flat and wide on the chest without being tight.  Granted that I am only 5'2" and peplums are very hard to fit me right. So I can see it will look nice on someone taller or maybe skinnier.


----------



## Tiare

airborne said:


> Tiare loving those skull loafers


 
Thanks! I saw this Del Toro pair on Atlantic-Pacific and fell in love. While the Zara's miss the adorable, preppy stripe in the back, they are also close to $300 less


----------



## Dukeprincess

AmeeLVSBags said:


> The pleather actully was ok but the stitching didn't look that great. I wish there wasn't anything sewn on it, it would have looked more chic.
> 
> I think it wasn't fitting me right, it made me look flat and wide on the chest without being tight.  Granted that I am only 5'2" and peplums are very hard to fit me right. So I can see it will look nice on someone taller or maybe skinnier.



Hmm, thank you.  I might wait on ordering this one.

If you are looking for a plain leather peplum top, I suggest the one I bought at Piperlime.  The quality is excellent and it's super cute on.

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?searchCID=4016&cid=4016&vid=1&pid=361055&scid=361055002


----------



## jessdressed

Does anyone have this or seen it in person? How's the quality & sizing? Also how is the mat'l? Looks like by the photos it may be itchy looking.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/244885/962502/CARDIGAN%20WITH%20CROCHET%20DETAILING


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Past season pieces from Zara, wore them as maternity and now for post partum errands...can't believe my baby is 5 weeks already


----------



## phiphi

i went a little bananas in zara yesterday - will post reviews soon. got the studded sleeves navy coat (even though it is like 2937987234 degrees outside) i went with my true to zara size in dresses and blazers (S)

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...9183/868521/COAT WITH APPLIQUÉS ON THE SLEEVE

zara dog print top that look exactly like our 2 jack russell terriers.. had to get it LOL. j crew skirt


----------



## icecreamom

Oh my! I got the parrot blouse yesterday and noticed a few wrinkles this morning so I had the brilliant idea of smoothing the wrinkles quickly with the iron as I wanted to wear it today to come to work.... and the rest, is history 
I killed the parrots...


----------



## misspurse

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Past season pieces from Zara, wore them as maternity and now for post partum errands...can't believe my baby is 5 weeks already



i can't believe you just had a baby 5 weeks ago! you look great!


----------



## jtf0420

Tiare said:


> Here are a few items from my recent orders. Forgive my using a bathroom mirror (my fiance doesn't have a full length one!) and my weird pose, I'll chalk it up to wanting to show off the hip studs
> 
> The amaaaaazing camo skinny pants. I stalked these every single day on Zara.com. I am used to being in NYC and having physical stores to go to. I'm in the midwest with my fiance, so, it's a new feeling to be beholden to the website. Though, having no tax helps
> 
> These are a tighter fit than the olive cargos. Also wearing the rhinestone friendship bracelets. It comes as a 4 pack, but, the neon yellow broke minutes after putting it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little closet shot with the skully loafers and the bottom of the camo pants. Yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone is interested, I also have on a House of Harlow necklace, Balenciaga cuff and my favorite Victoria's Secret V-Neck t-shirt.



Just out of curiosity what size did you get in the skull loafers? I am normally a 7 and I dont know if I should get a 6.5 or a 7.5 (strange they dont make size 7) Anyone have any input?


----------



## Tiare

jtf0420 said:


> Just out of curiosity what size did you get in the skull loafers? I am normally a 7 and I dont know if I should get a 6.5 or a 7.5 (strange they dont make size 7) Anyone have any input?


 
I wear either a 6.5 or 7 in shoes, depending on the style. Usually a 6.5 for sandals and ballet flats and 7 for closed toe shoes.

I got the 6.5 for the skull loafers, as Zara 6.5 tend to feel more like a US 7.

I bought a few Zara shoes in the 7.5 and they were huge and had to be returned.

Hope that helps!


----------



## jtf0420

Tiare said:


> I wear either a 6.5 or 7 in shoes, depending on the style. Usually a 6.5 for sandals and ballet flats and 7 for closed toe shoes.
> 
> I got the 6.5 for the skull loafers, as Zara 6.5 tend to feel more like a US 7.
> 
> I bought a few Zara shoes in the 7.5 and they were huge and had to be returned.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Yay! Thanks so much, I appreciate it!!


----------



## poptarts

phiphi said:


> i went a little bananas in zara yesterday - will post reviews soon. got the studded sleeves navy coat (even though it is like 2937987234 degrees outside) i went with my true to zara size in dresses and blazers (S)
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...9183/868521/COAT WITH APPLIQUÉS ON THE SLEEVE
> 
> zara dog print top that look exactly like our 2 jack russell terriers.. had to get it LOL. j crew skirt




Shopping spree is always nice. You've picked up some great pieces! Love the outfit today. I'm normally not a pink person but I am really loving the skirt. Don't even get me started on the shoes, I am such an idiot for passing them. They look fab on you


----------



## Bornsocialite26

misspurse said:


> i can't believe you just had a baby 5 weeks ago! you look great!



Oh you are too kind babe! but Thank you so much


----------



## rx4dsoul

icecreamom said:
			
		

> Oh my! I got the parrot blouse yesterday and noticed a few wrinkles this morning so I had the brilliant idea of smoothing the wrinkles quickly with the iron as I wanted to wear it today to come to work.... and the rest, is history
> I killed the parrots...



Hehe im sorry but your choice of words made me laugh. 
Bbuut, im really sorry for you that the parrots died.  maybe buy another one ?


----------



## icecreamom

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Hehe im sorry but your choice of words made me laugh.
> Bbuut, im really sorry for you that the parrots died.  maybe buy another one ?



LOL I know it sounded funny, I had to laugh a bit after cursing for 5min straight! I came back from the mall and they are out of them already so
I rebought it online just now, should be here next week.


----------



## AEGIS

icecreamom said:


> Oh my! I got the parrot blouse yesterday and noticed a few wrinkles this morning so I had the brilliant idea of smoothing the wrinkles quickly with the iron as I wanted to wear it today to come to work.... and the rest, is history
> I killed the parrots...


----------



## AEGIS

icecreamom said:


> any idea on how these fit? I'm usually betwen 4-6, should I get S or M? http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...187/827567/RUBBERISED LEATHER EFFECT LEGGINGS





if you get these can you please come back and review?  i am looking for leather/or leather esque pants


----------



## AEGIS

does anyone have the white studded capri's?


----------



## icecreamom

AEGIS said:
			
		

> if you get these can you please come back and review?  i am looking for leather/or leather esque pants



These looked beyond awful on me! They were too tight on the butt and baggy around the knees... Weird, weird and scary!!!


----------



## 4Elegance

icecreamom said:
			
		

> These looked beyond awful on me! They were too tight on the butt and baggy around the knees... Weird, weird and scary!!!



I second that I tried on one size too tight tried a size up and they were way to big in legs and butt and the crouch was really low...didn't work on my body at all


----------



## LABAG

what is trf vs women?


----------



## ilovemylilo

Fall 2012 Women Collection Dress

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...868545/STUDIO DRESS WITH LEATHER PEPLUM FRILL


----------



## chloe_chanel

ilovemylilo said:
			
		

> Fall 2012 Women Collection Dress
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269185/868545/STUDIO%20DRESS%20WITH%20LEATHER%20PEPLUM%20FRILL



I've been wanting this dress sooo bad. It looks great on you


----------



## mishybelle

ilovemylilo said:
			
		

> Fall 2012 Women Collection Dress
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269185/868545/STUDIO%20DRESS%20WITH%20LEATHER%20PEPLUM%20FRILL



This looks amazing! I think i need one... Sizing tips? Front view?


----------



## FluffyAngels

phiphi said:


> i went a little bananas in zara yesterday - will post reviews soon. got the studded sleeves navy coat (even though it is like 2937987234 degrees outside) i went with my true to zara size in dresses and blazers (S)
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...9183/868521/COAT WITH APPLIQUÉS ON THE SLEEVE
> 
> zara dog print top that look exactly like our 2 jack russell terriers.. had to get it LOL. j crew skirt


You lok beautiful! Love the top! Can I ask where your watch is from please? Its stunning! x


----------



## Bornsocialite26

first malling experience w/ my TRF shorts.. w/ch I have 3 btw...(sorry Mommy uniform}... Son, Celine and 5 week old baby ever since I gave birth


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Mia Bella said:


> Super cute "Dogs Printed Blouse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Laced Ankle Boot. Pretty comfy. Love the laces!


ooooooohlala sexynezzzzzzzzzzzz! love that top babe!


----------



## AEGIS

icecreamom said:


> These looked beyond awful on me! They were too tight on the butt and baggy around the knees... Weird, weird and scary!!!



thank you! will pass


----------



## phiphi

poptarts said:


> Shopping spree is always nice. You've picked up some great pieces! Love the outfit today. I'm normally not a pink person but I am really loving the skirt. Don't even get me started on the shoes, I am such an idiot for passing them. They look fab on you



thank you sweetie! i spreed.. boy did i spree. 



ilovemylilo said:


> Fall 2012 Women Collection Dress
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...868545/STUDIO DRESS WITH LEATHER PEPLUM FRILL



i LOVE this dress!! gorgeous!



FluffyAngels said:


> You lok beautiful! Love the top! Can I ask where your watch is from please? Its stunning! x



hi fluffyangels!! it's a michael kors watch:

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/Michae...000000cat145cat35701cat7502&isEditorial=false



Bornsocialite26 said:


> first malling experience w/ my TRF shorts.. w/ch I have 3 btw...(sorry Mommy uniform}... Son, Celine and 5 week old baby ever since I gave birth



lovely!!!


----------



## J.E

ilovemylilo said:


> Fall 2012 Women Collection Dress
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...868545/STUDIO DRESS WITH LEATHER PEPLUM FRILL



wow, the lace looks amazing!


----------



## addictedtolove

ilovemylilo said:
			
		

> Fall 2012 Women Collection Dress
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269185/868545/STUDIO%20DRESS%20WITH%20LEATHER%20PEPLUM%20FRILL



This is STUNNING!!


----------



## reneesbertrand

Zara's one of my fav brands too. I like their summer outfits..!


----------



## phiphi

wearing the peplum jacket. it is so comfy. FYI on sizing: i took a S, my regular jacket and dress size at zara.


----------



## lovemysavior

phiphi said:
			
		

> wearing the peplum jacket. it is so comfy. FYI on sizing: i took a S, my regular jacket and dress size at zara.



Love that!  Ah-Mazing!


----------



## inherforties

phiphi said:


> wearing the peplum jacket. it is so comfy. FYI on sizing: i took a S, my regular jacket and dress size at zara.



I'm jealous of each and everyone of you who can wear peplum! I love the look, but not for me! And you all look gorgeous!


----------



## shesnochill

So happy I found this dress on sale. Been eye-ing it since it got into the store


----------



## lilapot

LABAG said:


> what is trf vs women?



I think trf is more for the young. Theyre more casual and edgier. Theyre cheaper than Woman, too. I shop in both. Love Zara but i tend to stay away from the cheap ones as the cheap tees i got from them had holes only after one wash. Xx


----------



## lilapot

annaversary said:


> So happy I found this dress on sale. Been eye-ing it since it got into the store



Love the dress! Love the slit details on the side! Plus, you got it on sale! Geat buy xx


----------



## phiphi

lovemysavior said:


> Love that!  Ah-Mazing!



thank you dear!!



inherforties said:


> I'm jealous of each and everyone of you who can wear peplum! I love the look, but not for me! And you all look gorgeous!



thank you inherforties!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Bornsocialite26 said:


> first malling experience w/ my TRF shorts.. w/ch I have 3 btw...(sorry Mommy uniform}... Son, Celine and 5 week old baby ever since I gave birth



You look fantastic! I would have never guessed that you just had your baby. Congratulations and lucky you for having such great genes! 




annaversary said:


> So happy I found this dress on sale. Been eye-ing it since it got into the store



Loooove this. I remember perusing Zara months ago and stopping on this piece for a good while. I was coveting it but worried that the slits would be brought up too high since I'm really tall, so I moved on. Great look!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Mia Bella said:


> You look fantastic! I would have never guessed that you just had your baby. Congratulations and lucky you for having such great genes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loooove this. I remember perusing Zara months ago and stopping on this piece for a good while. I was coveting it but worried that the slits would be brought up too high since I'm really tall, so I moved on. Great look!



Oh you are too kind babe!!! oh and Simone wants to say Hi! to all gorgeous Z ladies here! specially you Mia Bella!!!


----------



## 4Elegance

Hi Ladies this is my first time posting my outfit in this thread hope you enjoy.  For outfit details check out my blog .  I was so excited to finally wear these shoes


----------



## rx4dsoul

Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> Oh you are too kind babe!!! oh and Simone wants to say Hi! to all gorgeous Z ladies here! specially you Mia Bella!!!



Oh my she is so adorable!!!  Congratulations dear.


----------



## LABAG

lilapot said:


> I think trf is more for the young. Theyre more casual and edgier. Theyre cheaper than Woman, too. I shop in both. Love Zara but i tend to stay away from the cheap ones as the cheap tees i got from them had holes only after one wash. Xx


 Thanks !


----------



## Ebonynoir

A new zara jacket I'm in love with. Hopefully this one will be my perfect fit.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I never find anything cute at Zara. It seems like everyone here has the best stuff form Zara.


----------



## 4Elegance

Ebonynoir said:
			
		

> A new zara jacket I'm in love with. Hopefully this one will be my perfect fit.



Love this jacket let us know how it fits I may have to purchase


----------



## Ebonynoir

4Elegance said:


> Love this jacket let us know how it fits I may have to purchase



its not yet available, I just cant wait to try it on.


----------



## Tiare

Argghh... stop with the awesome jackets, Zara!! I'm going to be poor!


----------



## phiphi

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Oh you are too kind babe!!! oh and Simone wants to say Hi! to all gorgeous Z ladies here! specially you Mia Bella!!!



she's STUNNING!! simone is going to be a heart-breaker!! 



Ebonynoir said:


> A new zara jacket I'm in love with. Hopefully this one will be my perfect fit.
> 
> View attachment 1825551



oh zara.. i can't quit you and your blazers.. argh! ebony, i can't wait for you to get it. hope you can post reviews too!! xox


----------



## yellow08

Ebonynoir said:


> A new zara jacket I'm in love with. Hopefully this one will be my perfect fit.
> 
> View attachment 1825551



Definitely on my list!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> Oh you are too kind babe!!! oh and Simone wants to say Hi! to all gorgeous Z ladies here! specially you Mia Bella!!!



Oh Simone is gorgeous and I love her name!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Oh you are too kind babe!!! oh and Simone wants to say Hi! to all gorgeous Z ladies here! specially you Mia Bella!!!



AHHH!!   Simone is absolutely perfect and gorgeous!! I love her!! Oh, my ovaries!  She's lucky to have a Mama like you to keep her in the absolute_ cutest_ outfits ever! Please do not hesitate to share more pics of her adorableness.


----------



## Jixiepix

Ebonynoir said:


> A new zara jacket I'm in love with. Hopefully this one will be my perfect fit.
> 
> View attachment 1825551



Are those leather sleeves part of the jacket?? LOVE it!!

Also for any ladies curious about the black studio blazer with the leather peplum- I tried it on in a S and it was tight across the chest (hard to fasten) and I am on the smaller side bust wise and the arms were very loose on me. The fit was disappointing but it is super cute.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

TRF shorts are the best, fit and quality wise they will always be my mommy uniform! minus the heels! Im still not allowed to wear high heels after giving birth...well, a belief in my Mom's province that is..


----------



## luvtwice

Bornsocialite26 said:


> TRF shorts are the best, fit and quality wise they will always be my mommy uniform! minus the heels! Im still not allowed to wear high heels after giving birth...well, a belief in my Mom's province that is..



after giving birth and u got that body ? Thumps up !!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

luvtwice said:


> after giving birth and u got that body ? Thumps up
> 
> !!!



hey thanks hun! yes,  baby number two 5 weeks ago, my eldest is 8 years old already


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Mia Bella said:


> AHHH!!   Simone is absolutely perfect and gorgeous!! I love her!! Oh, my ovaries!  She's lucky to have a Mama like you to keep her in the absolute_ cutest_ outfits ever! Please do not hesitate to share more pics of her adorableness.



Does Zara baby count?
It's blue dress below the DVF green dress this one is for you Mia Bella! and all the wonderful Z ladies here!


----------



## Princess Pink

purse-nality said:


> Got this skirt on sale. Lace is delicate, snags easily. But for the price (around $20), i don't mind at all! Could be worn casual or dressy
> 
> (Tube top also from Z)



I just purchased this jacket from Mango but in the medium wash - love it! Zara's version is nice (more detailing) but my size was sold out; walked into Mango and here is this jacket in my size on the rail, was the last one....I'm a huge denim jacket fan but love the different styling of this one, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## LVjudy

phiphi said:
			
		

> wearing the peplum jacket. it is so comfy. FYI on sizing: i took a S, my regular jacket and dress size at zara.



LOVE this jacket! Was it a recent purchase? I don't see it online


----------



## LVjudy

Nvrmnd I found it. It's under knitwear & I was looking under jackets


----------



## bitchychinky

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Does Zara baby count?
> It's blue dress below the DVF green dress this one is for you Mia Bella! and all the wonderful Z ladies here!



Oh my too cute for words!


----------



## phiphi

LVjudy said:


> LOVE this jacket! Was it a recent purchase? I don't see it online





LVjudy said:


> Nvrmnd I found it. It's under knitwear & I was looking under jackets



oh okay!! i was going to link you to it!! LOL - hope you got it lvjudy!!


----------



## LVjudy

phiphi said:


> oh okay!! i was going to link you to it!! LOL - hope you got it lvjudy!!



i did & in the nick of time bc its sold out now!


----------



## phiphi

Bornsocialite26 said:


> TRF shorts are the best, fit and quality wise they will always be my mommy uniform! minus the heels! Im still not allowed to wear high heels after giving birth...well, a belief in my Mom's province that is..



you look fantastic!



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Does Zara baby count?
> It's blue dress below the DVF green dress this one is for you Mia Bella! and all the wonderful Z ladies here!



aw hi cutie!! 



LVjudy said:


> i did & in the nick of time bc its sold out now!



yay!! i'm so happy for you!


----------



## Tiare

My next round of purchases


----------



## jellybebe

Tiare said:
			
		

> My next round of purchases



Everything looks great! Pls post reviews!


----------



## 4Elegance

Tiare said:
			
		

> My next round of purchases



Love the jeans what a great round


----------



## honeybunch

Ebonynoir said:


> A new zara jacket I'm in love with. Hopefully this one will be my perfect fit.
> 
> View attachment 1825551



Love this jacket.  Are the leather sleeves part of the jacket?

I've just ordered the leather quilted sleeve coat.  Has anyone tried this on?


----------



## bumblebees

honeybunch said:


> Love this jacket.  Are the leather sleeves part of the jacket?
> 
> I've just ordered the leather quilted sleeve coat.  Has anyone tried this on?



I have the quilted leather sleeve coat. It's amazing and runs tts. Although the furry boucle part has a strong odor to it.


----------



## bumblebees

Tiare said:


> My next round of purchases



Nice! I've been eyeing those flocked pants too.


----------



## honeybunch

bumblebees said:


> I have the quilted leather sleeve coat. It's amazing and runs tts. Although the furry boucle part has a strong odor to it.



Oh no!  Do you think the smell will diminish over time?


----------



## eroshery

Hi, I'm new to this forum..
Please let me share mine

Zara blazer and Shirt with flower




Zara scarf, got it on Sale




Zara Bolero, also on sale


----------



## rx4dsoul

eroshery said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new to this forum..
> Please let me share mine
> 
> Zara blazer and Shirt with flower
> 
> Zara scarf, got it on Sale
> 
> Zara Bolero, also on sale



Welcome! 
Another gorgeous Zara fan!


----------



## 4Elegance

eroshery said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new to this forum..
> Please let me share mine
> 
> Zara blazer and Shirt with flower
> 
> Zara scarf, got it on Sale
> 
> Zara Bolero, also on sale



Welcome you will love it here.  Looking forward to more of your post


----------



## eroshery

rx4dsoul said:


> Welcome!
> Another gorgeous Zara fan!


Hi..thank you for the compliment..



4Elegance said:


> Welcome you will love it here. Looking forward to more of your post


would love to be here..Thank you so much


----------



## lapindelune

Purchased this recently - love it, but the neckline is a bit too low, and I am in awe of how wonky the hem is, it is actually cut differently from left to right as if they were going to make it into another jumper but gave up! (aaaalways try before you buy with this store!). 
And I don't mean that the hem was 'dipped' either - there is actually a jagged 'step' on one side and a smooth curve on the other.


----------



## Samia

eroshery said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum..
> Please let me share mine


Great pieces and you look great, really love your first outfit and the backgrounds in the next two make me miss Dubai


----------



## eroshery

More pics from me..
I Love Zara 

Out with Zara fantasy blazer for dinner with my friends 




Flowery blazer 




Pink Sandals by TRF .. love it so much




Shopping around with my Pink stones Necklace..n bolero 




Zara blazer n neon shirt with flower (It's me.. in the middle)




Thanks


----------



## bubu123

eroshery said:
			
		

> More pics from me..
> I Love Zara
> 
> Out with Zara fantasy blazer for dinner with my friends
> 
> Flowery blazer
> 
> Pink Sandals by TRF .. love it so much
> 
> Shopping around with my Pink stones Necklace..n bolero
> 
> Zara blazer n neon shirt with flower (It's me.. in the middle)
> 
> Thanks



You look great! I love Zara too!


----------



## eroshery

Samia said:


> Great pieces and you look great, really love your first outfit and the backgrounds in the next two make me miss Dubai


 
Hi Samia..thanks for your kind words.. 
Have you been here before? 
Yeah..I love every places in Dubai


----------



## eroshery

bubu123 said:


> You look great! I love Zara too!


 
Thank you bubu


----------



## Samia

eroshery said:


> Have you been here before?


Dubai is like a second home, I visit several times a year. Love the shopping there


----------



## jessdressed

eroshery said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new to this forum..
> Please let me share mine
> 
> Zara blazer and Shirt with flower
> 
> Zara scarf, got it on Sale
> 
> Zara Bolero, also on sale



Cute! I'm loving your Boy bag too!!


----------



## imlvholic

Gosh! There's just so much nice stuff from Zara right now & more new styles that i added on my wishlist everytime i check there site. The last time i was in NY (last month), i drop by their store everyday & never leave empty handed. I love Zara.


----------



## AEGIS

Tiare said:


> My next round of purchases



the sweater looks great



eroshery said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum..
> Please let me share mine
> 
> Zara blazer and Shirt with flower
> View attachment 1829400
> 
> 
> 
> Zara scarf, got it on Sale
> View attachment 1829401
> 
> 
> 
> Zara Bolero, also on sale
> View attachment 1829402




the boy chanel caught me eye and it's all i could see


----------



## AEGIS

i finally pulled the trigger on an oldie that many love--the red zebra blazer. hope i love it


----------



## AEGIS

i went into Zara today and picked up the fantasy studded blazer multicolor.  it is so much prettier irl than it ever was online


----------



## chicology

AEGIS said:


> i went into Zara today and picked up the fantasy studded blazer multicolor.  it is so much prettier irl than it ever was online



modelling pics please


----------



## eroshery

jessdressed said:


> Cute! I'm loving your Boy bag too!!


Thank you..I Love too!



AEGIS said:


> the boy chanel caught me eye and it's all i could see


 Thanks..



Samia said:


> Dubai is like a second home, I visit several times a year. Love the shopping there


Yeah, Dubai is so good.. Very nice to be here


----------



## Tiare

I finally got my hands on IM black Renell's and I think the creme/studded sweater will look perfect with it. Can't wait for it to get cooler and post some pictures 

Been watching Deadwood and the western/native american vibe is making me crush heavy on all this amazing stuff Zara is coming out with. The flocked jeans look like something from the "ladies" of a saloon, the green army jacket has a cool outlaw vibe.

So excited for Fall 



AEGIS said:


> the sweater looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the boy chanel caught me eye and it's all i could see


----------



## ilovemylilo

Hi Ladies,

Here's the back, front, and side pics of the dress I posted last week.  For reference, I am 5'4" 115 lbs. and I'm wearing a size Small.  A definite MUST-HAVE dress IMO! Hope that helps.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ilovemylilo said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Here's the back, front, and side pics of the dress I posted last week.  For reference, I am 5'4" 115 lbs. and I'm wearing a size Small.  A definite MUST-HAVE dress IMO! Hope that helps.



Just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

First time at Z yesterday ever since I gave birth 6 weeks ago... and oh my I saw A LOT they are all about studs this season! whaaaaaaa! shoes, belts, cluthches, Z is at it's finest during this season! snagged a few shorts from trf and some tees..I wanted so many stuff but I still feel thicker than usual since Im breastfeeding...I got these shoes in black and red and I don't know why haha...thinking to return the red since I got them in the wrong size because of my screaming infant right outside that fitting room!


----------



## chunkylover53

ilovemylilo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Here's the back, front, and side pics of the dress I posted last week.  For reference, I am 5'4" 115 lbs. and I'm wearing a size Small.  A definite MUST-HAVE dress IMO! Hope that helps.



Wow! This dress is gorgeous and you look amazing! Wish I had the figure for it.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/ph/en/zara-W2012/269212/825349/RIPPED SHORTS Anyone from Manila seen these??? I need all 3....


----------



## ilovemylilo

chunkylover53 said:
			
		

> Wow! This dress is gorgeous and you look amazing! Wish I had the figure for it.






			
				HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Just gorgeous!!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Angie415

This is so embarrassing :shame: I only walked into Zara (in SF) for the first time last month! Didn't leave empty-handed though


----------



## 4Elegance

Angie415 said:
			
		

> This is so embarrassing :shame: I only walked into Zara (in SF) for the first time last month! Didn't leave empty-handed though



You will be back.  Zara is an addiction.  Show us your goodies


----------



## phiphi

ilovemylilo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Here's the back, front, and side pics of the dress I posted last week.  For reference, I am 5'4" 115 lbs. and I'm wearing a size Small.  A definite MUST-HAVE dress IMO! Hope that helps.



this is stunning! stunning!



Bornsocialite26 said:


> First time at Z yesterday ever since I gave birth 6 weeks ago... and oh my I saw A LOT they are all about studs this season! whaaaaaaa! shoes, belts, cluthches, Z is at it's finest during this season! snagged a few shorts from trf and some tees..I wanted so many stuff but I still feel thicker than usual since Im breastfeeding...I got these shoes in black and red and I don't know why haha...thinking to return the red since I got them in the wrong size because of my screaming infant right outside that fitting room!



you look great - i hope you can get the right size in the shoes. they're really cute!


----------



## phiphi

zara blazer - with the gathered shoulders. it's a great length. took my regular size S in it.


----------



## ilovemylilo

phiphi said:
			
		

> zara blazer - with the gathered shoulders. it's a great length. took my regular size S in it.



Love this look!


----------



## ilovemylilo

What do you guys think about this top?

Thanks in advance


----------



## honeybunch

ilovemylilo said:


> What do you guys think about this top?
> 
> Thanks in advance



I really like it but I'd prefer it if it didn't have the embroidery.  I wonder how it fits because the smallest size is S but I normally take XS in Zara.


----------



## 4Elegance

ilovemylilo said:
			
		

> What do you guys think about this top?
> 
> Thanks in advance



I saw this in person and wasn't crazy about it.  Too much going on IMHO but I'm sure you ladies will make it look amazing


----------



## phiphi

ilovemylilo said:


> Love this look!



thank you!



ilovemylilo said:


> What do you guys think about this top?
> 
> Thanks in advance



i love it - but haven't seen it IRL so i can't say whether the embroidery is too much.


----------



## bumblebees

honeybunch said:


> Oh no!  Do you think the smell will diminish over time?



I really do hope so. I've been trying to air it out but its still there.


----------



## bumblebees

I wanted to get a pair of trf trousers in a poly/cotton blend and I noticed it had 4% elastane should I get my usual trf size or should I size down?


----------



## AEGIS

ilovemylilo said:


> What do you guys think about this top?
> 
> Thanks in advance





i saw it irl and it is cute.  they have a non-leather peplum top that is prettier IMO and the material feels better.


----------



## AEGIS

idk if anyone is interested but the Washington DC Georgetown Zara had the spiked black jacket on sale for $49.99 in an XL and the downtown location had that red zebra blazer in a Medium for the same price.

tbh--the red zebra blazer looked very orange to me IRl whereas in pictures posted it looked like a tomato red. idk if i will keep it when it arrives.


----------



## saira1214

bumblebees said:


> I really do hope so. I've been trying to air it out but its still there.


 Oh no. I haven't taken mine out of the box yet. Maybe try putting zip lock bags of rice or coffee beans in the sleeves.


----------



## chicology

ilovemylilo said:


> What do you guys think about this top?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I saw this and was tempted. But I have not tried it yet though. I think the embroidery gives it a chic touch.


----------



## 4Elegance

I am stalking the website for these to become available.  What do you ladies think?


----------



## meganfm

What's the quality of the shoes like?  I just bought this pair:

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-W2012/269196/862535/STUDDED BALLERINA

But I didn't realize they weren't leather.  I'm not sure the quality and how they will last-for $70 it seems a bit expensive for fake leather.


----------



## Sparklybags

Zara Sweater and Shorts


----------



## BoobooCess

I loveeee ZARA!!  ZARA fits me well, the cutting and fitting is perfect for me which other brands sometimes troubled me.


----------



## honeybunch

I just received the wool coat with quilted leather sleeves.  And yes, it does STINK!  I can only describe the smell as a damp wool smell. I've removed it from my bedroom and I can still smell it. It would be awful to walk around wearing it if it smelt like that.  I don't think the coat is very well made. It's really cool looking and I like it but the hem has large threads fraying off it and seems like it might shed.  It's not very well finished, and the lining is cheap.  I also found a large deep scratch on one of the leather epaulettes.  I wonder if the ones in store will smell any better because they've had chance to hang in store for a while?  I might go into store and check them out.


----------



## purse-nality

Bornsocialite26 said:


> First time at Z yesterday ever since I gave birth 6 weeks ago... and oh my I saw A LOT they are all about studs this season! whaaaaaaa! shoes, belts, cluthches, Z is at it's finest during this season! snagged a few shorts from trf and some tees..I wanted so many stuff but I still feel thicker than usual since Im breastfeeding...I got these shoes in black and red and I don't know why haha...thinking to return the red since I got them in the wrong size because of my screaming infant right outside that fitting room!


must RED!  if only i didn't just purchased this other red (coz i couldn't resist spikes & studs!)

these uber distressed peekaboo pockets shorts are luv! thunder thighs forgiving, and i fit a size 2 (look past the muffin top!)!  sadly, i already own a color quite close.




			
				Princess Pink said:
			
		

> I just purchased this jacket from Mango but in the medium wash - love it! Zara's version is nice (more detailing) but my size was sold out; walked into Mango and here is this jacket in my size on the rail, was the last one....I'm a huge denim jacket fan but love the different styling of this one, thanks for the inspiration!



Just picked up this Trf denim moto jacket -very similar style to our Mango, sans the studded collar.....

(lace tank on sale. subtle sexy!)


----------



## Lvgirl71

meganfm said:
			
		

> What's the quality of the shoes like?  I just bought this pair:
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/ca/en/zara-W2012/269196/862535/STUDDED%20BALLERINA
> 
> But I didn't realize they weren't leather.  I'm not sure the quality and how they will last-for $70 it seems a bit expensive for fake leather.



I personally don't like the shoes bc most of them are not leather, and I won't buy if it's not. The styles are cute! I saw a pair of boots that looked a lot like the Chloe boots and they stated it was leather so I may give it a try!!


----------



## purse-nality

ilovemylilo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Here's the back, front, and side pics of the dress I posted last week.  For reference, I am 5'4" 115 lbs. and I'm wearing a size Small.  A definite MUST-HAVE dress IMO! Hope that helps.



WOW! you look stunning! i keep checking our local stores for this dress. we don't usually receive much from the Studio collection, maybe 2-3 if any ... hopin this would make the cut!


----------



## purse-nality

Sparklybags said:


> Zara Sweater and Shorts


you look super cute!



phiphi said:


> zara blazer - with the gathered shoulders. it's a great length. took my regular size S in it.


really sharp!


----------



## rx4dsoul

purse-nality said:
			
		

> must RED!  if only i didn't just purchased this other red (coz i couldn't resist spikes & studs!)
> 
> these uber distressed peekaboo pockets shorts are luv! thunder thighs forgiving, and i fit a size 2!  sadly, i already own a color quite close.
> 
> Just picked up this Trf denim moto jacket -very similar style to our Mango, sans the studded collar.....
> 
> (lace tank on sale. subtle sexy!)



You look absolutely fab as always!!!
That studded denim jacket is awesome! 
Cant wait for my next visit to the city


----------



## Lvgirl71

I love the look of these boots! Does Anyone own or seen this irl?? Hows' the quality?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...012/269191/828221/ANKLE BOOT WITH STUDDED TOE


----------



## cestsibon27

Love the top!!! Love Zara


----------



## Tiare

I got that tank too. I love tunic length tops. Looks great on you - as does the jacket!



purse-nality said:


> must RED!  if only i didn't just purchased this other red (coz i couldn't resist spikes & studs!)
> 
> these uber distressed peekaboo pockets shorts are luv! thunder thighs forgiving, and i fit a size 2 (look past the muffin top!)!  sadly, i already own a color quite close.
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up this Trf denim moto jacket -very similar style to our Mango, sans the studded collar.....
> 
> (lace tank on sale. subtle sexy!)


----------



## Syma

Lvgirl71 said:


> I love the look of these boots! Does Anyone own or seen this irl?? Hows' the quality?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...012/269191/828221/ANKLE BOOT WITH STUDDED TOE



I had these last season but ended up returning them after I bought the susanna's. IMO the quality is very good and they are TTS. HTH!


----------



## bumblebees

saira1214 said:


> Oh no. I haven't taken mine out of the box yet. Maybe try putting zip lock bags of rice or coffee beans in the sleeves.



I'm going to have to try something else to try to neutralize the odor. I have to be careful since this item isn't washable or dry cleanable.


----------



## bumblebees

4Elegance said:


> I am stalking the website for these to become available.  What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1833179




I've been considering those too but wondering how metallic they actually are irl.


----------



## bumblebees

honeybunch said:


> I just received the wool coat with quilted leather sleeves.  And yes, it does STINK!  I can only describe the smell as a damp wool smell. I've removed it from my bedroom and I can still smell it. It would be awful to walk around wearing it if it smelt like that.  I don't think the coat is very well made. It's really cool looking and I like it but the hem has large threads fraying off it and seems like it might shed.  It's not very well finished, and the lining is cheap.  I also found a large deep scratch on one of the leather epaulettes.  I wonder if the ones in store will smell any better because they've had chance to hang in store for a while?  I might go into store and check them out.



That's the problem I've been having too. It's too cute to return so I've been trying to air it out and will try some other things to neturalize the odor.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I just discovered Zara (yes lived under a rock) since moving to LA and I'm obsessed!!! Their tops don't fit me well but the dresses are sooooo flattering and their accessories are to die for'


----------



## 4Elegance

bumblebees said:


> I've been considering those too but wondering how metallic they actually are irl.


 
Oh I think the more metallic they are the better.  Metallics are everywhere right now.


----------



## juneping

bumblebees said:


> I'm going to have to try something else to try to neutralize the odor. I have to be careful since this item isn't washable or dry cleanable.



there's something called  Imtek Environmental Corp and it can absorb the order with great capacity. 
someone bought a bag from me and she couldn't take the moth ball odor out and she used this stuff and she told me it worked.

GL!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purse-nality said:


> must RED!  if only i didn't just purchased this other red (coz i couldn't resist spikes & studs!)
> 
> these uber distressed peekaboo pockets shorts are luv! thunder thighs forgiving, and i fit a size 2 (look past the muffin top!)!  sadly, i already own a color quite close.
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up this Trf denim moto jacket -very similar style to our Mango, sans the studded collar.....
> 
> (lace tank on sale. subtle sexy!)



Wait! what red w/ spikes and studs???? did not see! oh well even if...Still can't heels....you know why....
and Size 2?????? Im size 2 so that is big on you! muffin top where????


----------



## honeybunch

bumblebees said:


> That's the problem I've been having too. It's too cute to return so I've been trying to air it out and will try some other things to neturalize the odor.



Please let me know if you find a solution.  Every time I walk past the room that the coat is hanging in I get this awful stench.  I just tried it on again and now my body actually smells of the coat!  It's knocking me sick.  I honestly think I'm going to have to return it as I wouldn't want to inflict that smell on anyone by wearing it in public!  Lol!  Such a shame as it's an amazing coat.


----------



## eroshery

Hi, got this Purse wallet (wear it as a clutch bag) and shorts yesterday..



Shorts on Sale, price is aed 35 = $ 9.5


----------



## pinknyanko

eroshery said:
			
		

> Hi, got this Purse wallet (wear it as a clutch bag) and short yesterday..
> 
> Short on Sale, price is aed 35 = $ 9.5



Great price on the shorts.


----------



## lostnexposed

Are Zara's heels comfy? or a total miss?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Does anyone own this? Since I rarely wear/buy jeans Im not sure what size to get since someone else is buying it for me...in the shorts dept Im a size 2http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/ph/en/zara-W2012/271018/825726/RIPPED%20BAGGY%20JEANS


----------



## 4Elegance

lostnexposed said:
			
		

> Are Zara's heels comfy? or a total miss?



I find it depends on the style of the shoe.  Some are very comfy and others not so much


----------



## phiphi

bumblebees said:


> I wanted to get a pair of trf trousers in a poly/cotton blend and I noticed it had 4% elastane should I get my usual trf size or should I size down?



depends on the pants - which ones are they?



AEGIS said:


> idk if anyone is interested but the Washington DC Georgetown Zara had the spiked black jacket on sale for $49.99 in an XL and the downtown location had that red zebra blazer in a Medium for the same price.
> 
> tbh--the red zebra blazer looked very orange to me IRl whereas in pictures posted it looked like a tomato red. idk if i will keep it when it arrives.



aegis - it is more orange than tomato red. one of those really hard to capture colours. i think it would look awesome on you though!



4Elegance said:


> I am stalking the website for these to become available.  What do you ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 1833179



i'll be there stalking with you!! 



meganfm said:


> What's the quality of the shoes like?  I just bought this pair:
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-W2012/269196/862535/STUDDED BALLERINA
> 
> But I didn't realize they weren't leather.  I'm not sure the quality and how they will last-for $70 it seems a bit expensive for fake leather.



i'm not keen on non-leather flats but they seem cute. zara does sell leather shoes though.



Sparklybags said:


> Zara Sweater and Shorts



adorable!



purse-nality said:


> must RED!  if only i didn't just purchased this other red (coz i couldn't resist spikes & studs!)
> 
> these uber distressed peekaboo pockets shorts are luv! thunder thighs forgiving, and i fit a size 2 (look past the muffin top!)!  sadly, i already own a color quite close.
> 
> Just picked up this Trf denim moto jacket -very similar style to our Mango, sans the studded collar.....
> 
> (lace tank on sale. subtle sexy!)



you look amazing!



purse-nality said:


> you look super cute!
> 
> really sharp!



thank you!


----------



## phiphi

honeybunch said:


> Please let me know if you find a solution.  Every time I walk past the room that the coat is hanging in I get this awful stench.  I just tried it on again and now my body actually smells of the coat!  It's knocking me sick.  I honestly think I'm going to have to return it as I wouldn't want to inflict that smell on anyone by wearing it in public!  Lol!  Such a shame as it's an amazing coat.



oh no!! i hope you can get the smell out.. such an awesome coat too. 



eroshery said:


> Hi, got this Purse wallet (wear it as a clutch bag) and shorts yesterday..
> View attachment 1834415
> 
> 
> Shorts on Sale, price is aed 35 = $ 9.5
> View attachment 1834416



what a great score!



lostnexposed said:


> Are Zara's heels comfy? or a total miss?



they are a bit of both - for some pairs, the pitch is very weird, and others, they are like one of more comfortable shoes i have. you really have to try them on to tell. for the most part, i always go with my european shoe size (i'm a solid US 7.5 and take 38s)


----------



## phiphi

did a review for the coat with appliques on the sleeves. i adore this jacket. the e-comm site now has a full size run in them.


----------



## Lvgirl71

Syma said:
			
		

> I had these last season but ended up returning them after I bought the susanna's. IMO the quality is very good and they are TTS. HTH!



But aren't these boots new for this season! Yeah I think they look a lot like the Susannah's but for much less! I have never bought their shoes bc most of them are not leather but these are. I went to Zara store yesterday but my store did not carry these at all yet! Guess I will have to order them.


----------



## Lvgirl71

pinknyanko said:
			
		

> Great price on the shorts.



Yeah I have these same shirts but bought them a couple of months ago at full retail price!!


----------



## 4Elegance

phiphi said:
			
		

> i'll be there stalking with you!!
> 
> Good I'm not crazy.  Ive been waking up every morning and checking to see if they are available.  Going on a week now so it's a little frustrating


----------



## 4Elegance

phiphi said:
			
		

> did a review for the coat with appliques on the sleeves. i adore this jacket. the e-comm site now has a full size run in them.



Love the coat


----------



## miu miu1

Hello Ladies, just got back from vacation and of course I had to go to zara 
Grabed these leather jacket.
By the way you all look fantatsic!!!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...W2012/269184/827357/LEATHER JACKET WITH STUDS


----------



## Lvgirl71

phiphi said:
			
		

> did a review for the coat with appliques on the sleeves. i adore this jacket. the e-comm site now has a full size run in them.



Nice coat on you! I can't wear this bc it doesn't get that cold Where I live


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

I just order a million things online, I can't wait for everything to come. Hopefully it looks good in person as it did online and the sizes work.


----------



## bumblebees

juneping said:


> there's something called  Imtek Environmental Corp and it can absorb the order with great capacity.
> someone bought a bag from me and she couldn't take the moth ball odor out and she used this stuff and she told me it worked.
> 
> I'll have to check that out. Thanks!


----------



## bumblebees

honeybunch said:


> Please let me know if you find a solution.  Every time I walk past the room that the coat is hanging in I get this awful stench.  I just tried it on again and now my body actually smells of the coat!  It's knocking me sick.  I honestly think I'm going to have to return it as I wouldn't want to inflict that smell on anyone by wearing it in public!  Lol!  Such a shame as it's an amazing coat.



I'll let you know if I am able to neutralize the odor.


----------



## bumblebees

I ordered these trf brocade pants and I hope they fit as good as they look and no baggy knees!!


----------



## honeybunch

bumblebees said:


> I'll let you know if I am able to neutralize the odor.



Thanks!  I'll have to return this one anyway because one of the epaulettes doesn't sit right on the shoulder.  It's more raised than the other one instead of being flat, so it looks a bit odd.


----------



## phiphi

4Elegance said:


> Love the coat



thank you!!



miu miu1 said:


> Hello Ladies, just got back from vacation and of course I had to go to zara
> Grabed these leather jacket.
> By the way you all look fantatsic!!!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...W2012/269184/827357/LEATHER JACKET WITH STUDS



i love this jacket - my friend has it and it is SO soft. it fits really nicely too if you zip it up.



Lvgirl71 said:


> Nice coat on you! I can't wear this bc it doesn't get that cold Where I live



aw thank you Lvgirl. it gets cold quickly here so i hope to get a month or two out of it before i get into a parka. 



bumblebees said:


> I ordered these trf brocade pants and I hope they fit as good as they look and no baggy knees!!



these are cute!


----------



## miu miu1

phiphi said:


> i love this jacket - my friend has it and it is SO soft. it fits really nicely too if you zip it up.



Thanks phi!
I can't close it since my chest is in the way  
But I never wear my leather jackets closed anyway. And the leather and detail are amazing!


----------



## miu miu1

bumblebees said:


> I ordered these trf brocade pants and I hope they fit as good as they look and no baggy knees!!



They look great! Please let us know once you get them


----------



## Sassys

Are American waistlines too big for Zara? How retail giant's slim cuts and European sizing is failing to find a market in the U.S.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-sizing-failing-market-U-S.html#ixzz23eFVNhCk


----------



## phiphi

miu miu1 said:


> Thanks phi!
> I can't close it since my chest is in the way
> But I never wear my leather jackets closed anyway. And the leather and detail are amazing!



heehee. i love the detailing. it is a really great coat. congrats!!


----------



## clcoons

Sassys said:


> Are American waistlines too big for Zara? How retail giant's slim cuts and European sizing is failing to find a market in the U.S.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-sizing-failing-market-U-S.html#ixzz23eFVNhCk



I know US sizing is huge and all vanity sized, but I have to agree. I normally take a medium or large in tops, and I have to fight into an L from Zara, most time I have to get an XL (which mentally, I hate).


----------



## Sassys

clcoons said:


> I know US sizing is huge and all vanity sized, but I have to agree. I normally take a medium or large in tops, and I have to fight into an L from Zara, most time I have to get an XL (which mentally, I hate).



I have not shopped in Zara in years, but I they were true to size.


----------



## ilovemylilo

phiphi said:


> did a review for the coat with appliques on the sleeves. i adore this jacket. the e-comm site now has a full size run in them.



Wow! I love it! You look sharp woman


----------



## imlvholic

I think Zara have adjusted their sizing as compared to around 10 years ago when i started my Zara addiction. I used to never ever fit on their size Small, they were just too small like kids size. Now, i can fit to their size Small w/c usually is my size on other brands. There styles are getting better too &more choices as compared to their usual all suiting line that had been their specialty. Bad for my pocket though.


----------



## ilovemylilo

Just picked up this dress today....will post mod pic(s) later.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

imlvholic said:


> I think Zara have adjusted their sizing as compared to around 10 years ago when i started my Zara addiction. I used to never ever fit on their size Small, they were just too small like kids size. Now, i can fit to their size Small w/c usually is my size on other brands. There styles are getting better too &more choices as compared to their usual all suiting line that had been their specialty. Bad for my pocket though.




True! their sizes run big the even in the TRF sectionI have a big frame and small has always been loose on me...


----------



## cvlshopaholic

do you guys usually get quick refunds on your returns? the last time i sent stuff back they credited my card within 2 days. with my 2 recent orders it's been over a week since they got them. I'm a little worried but maybe they've just been busy


----------



## AEGIS

phiphi said:


> aegis - it is more orange than tomato red. one of those really hard to capture colours. i think it would look awesome on you though!





i received my online order and i do like it.  for some reason in the store it was very underwhelming...maybe it was the harsh lighting


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> Are American waistlines too big for Zara? How retail giant's slim cuts and European sizing is failing to find a market in the U.S.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-sizing-failing-market-U-S.html#ixzz23eFVNhCk





very interesting.  i do have to get Large in everything Zara..sometimes i get the medium if there is nothing left or if it's on sale. and just wear a thin blouse underneath.  it honestly has never bothered me.


----------



## BasketballCourt

I don't find their clothes to be that much smaller than other places.  Sure, it's not vanity-sized like Gap (where my 5'6" mom can wear a 00 pant), but I like that it's not.


----------



## pinknyanko

Sassys said:
			
		

> Are American waistlines too big for Zara? How retail giant's slim cuts and European sizing is failing to find a market in the U.S.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2188832/Are-American-waistlines-big-Zara-How-retail-giants-slim-cuts-European-sizing-failing-market-U-S.html#ixzz23eFVNhCk



Yes I've read the economist article as well. Americans just are bigger and like comfort fits. This is true for the auto industry as well. The American versions of many Japanese cars have bigger seats! 

Anyway I find the sizing inconsistent as well and I wear the smallest sizes in all euro brands. Sometimes I wish the s/m/l tops came in xs, but they don't. Oh well.


----------



## poptarts

Sassys said:


> Are American waistlines too big for Zara? How retail giant's slim cuts and European sizing is failing to find a market in the U.S.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-sizing-failing-market-U-S.html#ixzz23eFVNhCk




Thanks for an interesting read. The fact Zara runs smaller doesn't bother me, but their fit is often inconsistent. I have to shop online because my local Zara lacks "cool" inventory, 70% of my online purchases have gone back due to misfit; while my return rate (due to fit issues) with other online vendors is dramatically lower (think I returned 2 things from the last 20+ orders). I hope they can improve their fit.


----------



## Lvgirl71

Sassys said:
			
		

> I have not shopped in Zara in years, but I they were true to size.


Women's collection runs tts and TRF collection runs smaller so you should size up, basics run tts too! This works for me


----------



## laeticia

bumblebees said:
			
		

> I ordered these trf brocade pants and I hope they fit as good as they look and no baggy knees!!



Hey I just bought them! Went looking for it at the store cos I need another pair of pants. Had to size up for TRF. I find these look better on me than the lace pants with the side zip. Hope they stretch out a little though since its a bit tight at the waist.


----------



## phiphi

ilovemylilo said:


> Wow! I love it! You look sharp woman



thank you sweetie!



ilovemylilo said:


> Just picked up this dress today....will post mod pic(s) later.



very fun!! how did you find it to fit sizing-wise?



AEGIS said:


> i received my online order and i do like it.  for some reason in the store it was very underwhelming...maybe it was the harsh lighting



mm true - the store lighting made it look really bright when i saw it first. i actually said to the SA that i thought it was red from the online lookbook as well.


----------



## Angie415

4Elegance said:
			
		

> You will be back.  Zara is an addiction.  Show us your goodies



Will post modeling pics soon!


----------



## Paris Darling

phiphi said:


> did a review for the coat with appliques on the sleeves. i adore this jacket. the e-comm site now has a full size run in them.



Love the coat (and your shoes)! I tried it on too, looked great, but didn't buy it yet, because I felt it was a bit soon too buy autumn/winter clothes already. But will buy it soon. But the coat is not that warm, or is it?


----------



## icecreamom

bumblebees said:


> I'm going to have to try something else to try to neutralize the odor. I have to be careful since this item isn't washable or dry cleanable.





honeybunch said:


> Please let me know if you find a solution.  Every time I walk past the room that the coat is hanging in I get this awful stench.  I just tried it on again and now my body actually smells of the coat!  It's knocking me sick.  I honestly think I'm going to have to return it as I wouldn't want to inflict that smell on anyone by wearing it in public!  Lol!  Such a shame as it's an amazing coat.



Hi I just wanted to share these tips with you. I really love the black coat and haven't bought it because of your reviews, my mom also told me that wool smells like baby's pee, but I like it so badly... still haven't decided what to do but hope this info helps! http://www.getsmellout.com/how_to_get_smell_out_of_wool


----------



## honeybunch

icecreamom said:


> Hi I just wanted to share these tips with you. I really love the black coat and haven't bought it because of your reviews, my mom also told me that wool smells like baby's pee, but I like it so badly... still haven't decided what to do but hope this info helps! http://www.getsmellout.com/how_to_get_smell_out_of_wool



Many thanks!  Some great ideas there.  My only concern is that the coat can't be washed or dry cleaned and it seems like some of these solutions would involve the coat getting wet. The hanging it out in sunlight seems like a good option though.

I returned my coat today and mentioned the smell to the SA.  Sure enough, she told me that loads of people had returned the coat because of the smell.


----------



## phiphi

Paris Darling said:


> Love the coat (and your shoes)! I tried it on too, looked great, but didn't buy it yet, because I felt it was a bit soon too buy autumn/winter clothes already. But will buy it soon. But the coat is not that warm, or is it?



hey paris darling! it isn't a thick coat and isn't very heavy - i would definitely use it as a fall coat. it won't be warm enough for canadian winters.


----------



## Paris Darling

phiphi said:


> hey paris darling! it isn't a thick coat and isn't very heavy - i would definitely use it as a fall coat. it won't be warm enough for canadian winters.



Thanks! Then it probably won't be warm enough for Dutch winters.


----------



## yellow08

phiphi said:


> did a review for the coat with appliques on the sleeves. i adore this jacket. the e-comm site now has a full size run in them.



I love this on you!!! You're _not _good for my shopping ban (I ordered that clutch after seeing it on you)


----------



## bumblebees

icecreamom said:


> Hi I just wanted to share these tips with you. I really love the black coat and haven't bought it because of your reviews, my mom also told me that wool smells like baby's pee, but I like it so badly... still haven't decided what to do but hope this info helps! http://www.getsmellout.com/how_to_get_smell_out_of_wool



Thanks for sharing. I used to have a wool sweater cardigan and I tried all these methods plus some others and nothing worked. It always smelled like musty pee. This weekend when I have time I'm going to come up with some genius plan and do a bunch of experiments. Otherwise I can just wear it and be smelly and its okay if people avoid me because the coat looks so good.


----------



## bumblebees

miu miu1 said:


> They look great! Please let us know once you get them



Will do!


----------



## bumblebees

laeticia said:


> Hey I just bought them! Went looking for it at the store cos I need another pair of pants. Had to size up for TRF. I find these look better on me than the lace pants with the side zip. Hope they stretch out a little though since its a bit tight at the waist.



I noticed it had a higher elastane content and I'm hoping there is some stretch in the material as well.


----------



## bumblebees

What do you guys think of this trf jacket with faux leather sleeves? 
P.S. I really want that red boucle jacket with leather sleeves from the lookbook. When is it going to become available?!


----------



## Balchlfen

honeybunch said:


> I just received the wool coat with quilted leather sleeves.  And yes, it does STINK!  I can only describe the smell as a damp wool smell. I've removed it from my bedroom and I can still smell it. It would be awful to walk around wearing it if it smelt like that.  I don't think the coat is very well made. It's really cool looking and I like it but the hem has large threads fraying off it and seems like it might shed.  It's not very well finished, and the lining is cheap.  I also found a large deep scratch on one of the leather epaulettes.  I wonder if the ones in store will smell any better because they've had chance to hang in store for a while?  I might go into store and check them out.



Hi! I received this coat the other day (following our posts on The Saturdays style thread)....and yes it stinks! And it isn't great quality! So mine is going back to the store ush:

It actually stinks so bad that I was worried there was some sort of chemical coating on it or something and I washed my hands several times after touching itush:

It's a shame because Rochelle looks great in it


----------



## honeybunch

Balchlfen said:


> Hi! I received this coat the other day (following our posts on The Saturdays style thread)....and yes it stinks! And it isn't great quality! So mine is going back to the store ush:
> 
> It actually stinks so bad that I was worried there was some sort of chemical coating on it or something and I washed my hands several times after touching itush:
> 
> It's a shame because Rochelle looks great in it



Hi!  Rochelle did look amazing in it.  It's such a shame.  Aside from the horrific smell, I know what you mean about the poor quality.  I was really disappointed with the quality of the lining and the shoddy way the coat was hemmed and finished.  I returned mine today and told the SA about the horrific smell.  She said loads of people had returned it for that reason.  One of the epaulettes was sticking up on mine as well.  If it didn't have that defect and the smell wasn't an issue I would have kept it.  Was really looking forward to wearing it in the autumn.  I even gave the ones hanging up in the store a sniff today to see if they smelt any better.  Nah!  Still stank!


----------



## cakegirl

How is the fit and length of the TRF skinny jeans?
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/271018/825845/SKINNY JEANS

I need to buy a bunch of inexpensive jeans for work (chef) and these looked like a good option. They will be washed often and I don't want them too tight. Should I size up a size or 2?


----------



## Jixiepix

laeticia said:


> Hey I just bought them! Went looking for it at the store cos I need another pair of pants. Had to size up for TRF. I find these look better on me than the lace pants with the side zip. Hope they stretch out a little though since its a bit tight at the waist.



Yeah same the TRF brocade black pants are adorable but run tiny!! I usually wear XS in pants in Zara and size 2 in the TRF line but I couldn't even zip these up. They are very cute though.


----------



## icecreamom

bumblebees said:


> Thanks for sharing. I used to have a wool sweater cardigan and I tried all these methods plus some others and nothing worked. It always smelled like musty pee. This weekend when I have time I'm going to come up with some genius plan and do a bunch of experiments. Otherwise *I can just wear it and be smelly and its okay if people avoid me because the coat looks so good*.



Sounds like something I would do...


----------



## Syma

Lvgirl71 said:


> But aren't these boots new for this season! Yeah I think they look a lot like the Susannah's but for much less! I have never bought their shoes bc most of them are not leather but these are. I went to Zara store yesterday but my store did not carry these at all yet! Guess I will have to order them.



They definitely had them last season and I guess they re-introduced them because they were so popular. Good luck with your order, let us know what you think?


----------



## saira1214

bumblebees said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of this trf jacket with faux leather sleeves?
> P.S. I really want that red boucle jacket with leather sleeves from the lookbook. When is it going to become available?!



I seem to recall the red blazer being available at some point. I could be wrong though.


----------



## purse-nality

rx4dsoul said:


> You look absolutely fab as always!!!
> That studded denim jacket is awesome!
> Cant wait for my next visit to the city


thank you sis! 



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Wait! what red w/ spikes and studs???? did not see! oh well even if...Still can't heels....you know why....
> and Size 2?????? Im size 2 so that is big on you! muffin top where????


Lol! Seriously, you could fit into a sz 0 without effort! No way 2 would be big on me. You know very well that between our bodies, who's more 'horizontally & DEPTHLY" challenged -esp down there! :giggles:



phiphi said:


> you look amazing!!


Thank you phi! Luv the coat too! I have a weakness for fabric+leather combo pieces


----------



## Uromastyx

Hey guys, im new to the zara community ere but i would like to share what i bought last sunday!!! I dont know what this iscalled but its just too awesome to pass!


----------



## honeybunch

I purchased the leather embroidered peplum top yesterday.  I really like it.  The embroidered part I thought I wouldn't be too sure about but it's a nice touch, stops it looking too plain.


----------



## 4Elegance

Uromastyx said:
			
		

> Hey guys, im new to the zara community ere but i would like to share what i bought last sunday!!! I dont know what this iscalled but its just too awesome to pass!



Cute.  Love the color


----------



## chicology

honeybunch said:


> I purchased the leather embroidered peplum top yesterday.  I really like it.  The embroidered part I thought I wouldn't be too sure about but it's a nice touch, stops it looking too plain.



Would like to see some modelling pics


----------



## laeticia

Jixiepix said:
			
		

> Yeah same the TRF brocade black pants are adorable but run tiny!! I usually wear XS in pants in Zara and size 2 in the TRF line but I couldn't even zip these up. They are very cute though.



I managed to zip up the euro size 40 which is the largest size hehe. My usual Zara pants that have elastase in them have stretched quite a bit, so I'm expecting these to do the same.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Not shopping the site since I'm going to DC/NYC next week (LOVE those stores). Chicago had great sale items I picked up. I love shopping in-store more so.


----------



## ilovemylilo

Dress with frill at the waist

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2/269185/890539/DRESS WITH FRILL AT THE WAIST


----------



## laeticia

ilovemylilo said:
			
		

> Dress with frill at the waist
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269185/890539/DRESS%20WITH%20FRILL%20AT%20THE%20WAIST



Looks good!


----------



## south-of-france

I purchased the newly listed black coat with the leather collar and the cognac riding boots... I hope they are as well made as they look online.


----------



## andriar

There was a leather jacket that I had my eye on. It was originally $300 and was marked down to $60. But by the time I got to the website, Zara was sold out


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Zara floral pants =) they fit soo well at first but then the knees got a little baggy. I think I'll still keep em though... I like the way they look =)


----------



## lovemysavior

I'm waiting for two packages from Zara's next week.  One has a pair of aqua colorned peep toes and the other contains some trousers.  Will post pics when they get here


----------



## Julierose

I just ordered a bunch of stuff as well, I will post when I get it!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Zara floral pants =) they fit soo well at first but then the knees got a little baggy. I think I'll still keep em though... I like the way they look =)



They look cute on you!


----------



## Lvgirl71

south-of-france said:
			
		

> I purchased the newly listed black coat with the leather collar and the cognac riding boots... I hope they are as well made as they look online.



Post a photo when you get them, would love to see!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Those organic cotton shirts are back! got them white....5pcs...crazy but they are mommy uniform for me...I got so tired trying on so many Jeans, along w/ a screaming infant in the background...sadly I ended up at another label... their  zero fits me perfectly!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Zara cotton Women's basic t shirt and Basic jean shorts, both are super comfy for a casual look!


----------



## mishybelle

After stocking up during the sale, I swore
I was done with Zara for awhile. Then I saw all the amazing FW stuff... Excuse the workout hair and lack of spanx 

White dress with frill at the waist - runs tts, although it was a bit loose in the waist and shoulders for me. The fabric is nice, thick and heavy. Dress is lined and has lightly padded shoulders. Didn't get it... Will wait for sale




http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2/269185/890539/DRESS WITH FRILL AT THE WAIST

Dress with pleat on sleeve - fabric is stretchy (it's not the suit fabric) and again the shoulders are lightly padded. Runs tts. Perfect for work, so I snapped this up. I will def wear my spanx underneath...




http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...012/269185/890613/DRESS WITH PLEAT ON SLEEVES

5 pocket jeans with flock floral print - I didn't expect to love these. I was going to wait for the power black print jeans and choose between the two, but maybe i'll just get both. The flocking is so pretty and not overwhelming at all. They run tts and must be a cropped length, since they are the perfect length on me!







http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...873010/5%POCKET%JEANS%WITH%FLOCK%FLORAL%PRINT

I also tried on the trf brocade pants with gold buttons and didnt like them as much. The brocade is gorgeous, but the fabric was stiff and bunched up at my knees. Maybe that only happened to me... But here's a close up of the beautiful brocade:




http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-us-W2012/269212/868549/BROCADE TROUSERS

Blazer with spikes on the shoulder - it's so long! I'm 5-2 and this thing engulfed me! Runs tts, but the shoulders were a little snug on me. Maybe better on a taller person? Who knows. I didn't get it. The stud detail is very cool though.




http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...184/912556/BLAZER WITH SPIKES ON THE SHOULDER

I also got the trf striped peplum jacket after seeing phiphi rock it. Went down a size.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-W2012/269215/868559/PEPLUM JACKET

Thanks for letting me share. I hope this helped!


----------



## Mia Bella

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Does Zara baby count?
> It's blue dress below the DVF green dress this one is for you Mia Bella! and all the wonderful Z ladies here!



 Absolutely. precious. You must be having a blast hanging out with this adorable little bundle. 
I want a wee little one!! So jelly.  I need to light a fire under my husband's butt, pronto.


----------



## Jixiepix

mishybelle said:


> After stocking up during the sale, I swore
> I was done with Zara for awhile. Then I saw all the amazing FW stuff... Excuse the workout hair and lack of spanx
> 
> White dress with frill at the waist - runs tts, although it was a bit loose in the waist and shoulders for me. The fabric is nice, thick and heavy. Dress is lined and has lightly padded shoulders. Didn't get it... Will wait for sale
> 
> View attachment 1839873
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2/269185/890539/DRESS WITH FRILL AT THE WAIST
> 
> Dress with pleat on sleeve - fabric is stretchy (it's not the suit fabric) and again the shoulders are lightly padded. Runs tts. Perfect for work, so I snapped this up. I will def wear my spanx underneath...
> 
> View attachment 1839876
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...012/269185/890613/DRESS WITH PLEAT ON SLEEVES
> 
> 5 pocket jeans with flock floral print - I didn't expect to love these. I was going to wait for the power black print jeans and choose between the two, but maybe i'll just get both. The flocking is so pretty and not overwhelming at all. They run tts and must be a cropped length, since they are the perfect length on me!
> 
> View attachment 1839877
> 
> 
> View attachment 1839878
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...873010/5%POCKET%JEANS%WITH%FLOCK%FLORAL%PRINT
> 
> I also tried on the trf brocade pants with gold buttons and didnt like them as much. The brocade is gorgeous, but the fabric was stiff and bunched up at my knees. Maybe that only happened to me... But here's a close up of the beautiful brocade:
> 
> View attachment 1839879
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-us-W2012/269212/868549/BROCADE TROUSERS
> 
> Blazer with spikes on the shoulder - it's so long! I'm 5-2 and this thing engulfed me! Runs tts, but the shoulders were a little snug on me. Maybe better on a taller person? Who knows. I didn't get it. The stud detail is very cool though.
> 
> View attachment 1839888
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...184/912556/BLAZER WITH SPIKES ON THE SHOULDER
> 
> I also got the trf striped peplum jacket after seeing phiphi rock it. Went down a size.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-W2012/269215/868559/PEPLUM JACKET
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I hope this helped!



Love those floral print pants, I got the one in the animal/leopard print and they are so comfy, and I want these too now!!!
Love the black dress as well

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Zara skirt & Handbag*


----------



## AEGIS

mishybelle said:


> After stocking up during the sale, I swore
> I was done with Zara for awhile. Then I saw all the amazing FW stuff... Excuse the workout hair and lack of spanx
> 
> White dress with frill at the waist - runs tts, although it was a bit loose in the waist and shoulders for me. The fabric is nice, thick and heavy. Dress is lined and has lightly padded shoulders. Didn't get it... Will wait for sale
> 
> View attachment 1839873
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2/269185/890539/DRESS WITH FRILL AT THE WAIST
> 
> Dress with pleat on sleeve - fabric is stretchy (it's not the suit fabric) and again the shoulders are lightly padded. Runs tts. Perfect for work, so I snapped this up. I will def wear my spanx underneath...
> 
> View attachment 1839876
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...012/269185/890613/DRESS WITH PLEAT ON SLEEVES
> 
> 5 pocket jeans with flock floral print - I didn't expect to love these. I was going to wait for the power black print jeans and choose between the two, but maybe i'll just get both. The flocking is so pretty and not overwhelming at all. They run tts and must be a cropped length, since they are the perfect length on me!
> 
> View attachment 1839877
> 
> 
> View attachment 1839878
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...873010/5%POCKET%JEANS%WITH%FLOCK%FLORAL%PRINT
> 
> I also tried on the trf brocade pants with gold buttons and didnt like them as much. The brocade is gorgeous, but the fabric was stiff and bunched up at my knees. Maybe that only happened to me... But here's a close up of the beautiful brocade:
> 
> View attachment 1839879
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-us-W2012/269212/868549/BROCADE TROUSERS
> 
> Blazer with spikes on the shoulder - it's so long! I'm 5-2 and this thing engulfed me! Runs tts, but the shoulders were a little snug on me. Maybe better on a taller person? Who knows. I didn't get it. The stud detail is very cool though.
> 
> View attachment 1839888
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...184/912556/BLAZER WITH SPIKES ON THE SHOULDER
> 
> I also got the trf striped peplum jacket after seeing phiphi rock it. Went down a size.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-W2012/269215/868559/PEPLUM JACKET
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I hope this helped!




thanks so much for the pics!


----------



## 4Elegance

5 pocket jeans with flock floral print - I didn't expect to love these. I was going to wait for the power black print jeans and choose between the two, but maybe i'll just get both. The flocking is so pretty and not overwhelming at all. They run tts and must be a cropped length, since they are the perfect length on me!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269187/873010/5%POCKET%JEANS%WITH%FLOCK%FLORAL%PRINT

I purchased these and love them.  They are so understated with the black on black.  You look great in them


----------



## LVjudy

P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> Zara skirt & Handbag



You look amazing! Love everything!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Yay my shoes are here....so glad they fit too cuz I love them!


----------



## mishybelle

4Elegance said:


> 5 pocket jeans with flock floral print - I didn't expect to love these. I was going to wait for the power black print jeans and choose between the two, but maybe i'll just get both. The flocking is so pretty and not overwhelming at all. They run tts and must be a cropped length, since they are the perfect length on me!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...873010/5%POCKET%JEANS%WITH%FLOCK%FLORAL%PRINT
> 
> I purchased these and love them.  They are so understated with the black on black.  You look great in them





AEGIS said:


> thanks so much for the pics!





Jixiepix said:


> Love those floral print pants, I got the one in the animal/leopard print and they are so comfy, and I want these too now!!!
> Love the black dress as well
> 
> Thanks for sharing!




No prob. I always rely on you guys for sizing and material quality advice, so I thought I would give back. Enabling others is just a plus!


----------



## jellybebe

Ahhh I am trying to avoid "fast fashion" and impulse buys but this jacket looks really cute. And I haven't been able to set foot in a Zara since June. Has anyone seen it IRL? I think it's too trendy/memorable to justify.


----------



## 4Elegance

Not a new item but I finally wore my leopard blazer.  Next time im doing this blazer with color.  For outfit details see my blog.


----------



## phiphi

Sweetyqbk said:


> Zara floral pants =) they fit soo well at first but then the knees got a little baggy. I think I'll still keep em though... I like the way they look =)



they look awesome on you!



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Those organic cotton shirts are back! got them white....5pcs...crazy but they are mommy uniform for me...I got so tired trying on so many Jeans, along w/ a screaming infant in the background...sadly I ended up at another label... their  zero fits me perfectly!



love their cotton shirts!



Lvgirl71 said:


> Zara cotton Women's basic t shirt and Basic jean shorts, both are super comfy for a casual look!



very cute look!



mishybelle said:


> After stocking up during the sale, I swore
> I was done with Zara for awhile. Then I saw all the amazing FW stuff... Excuse the workout hair and lack of spanx
> 
> White dress with frill at the waist - runs tts, although it was a bit loose in the waist and shoulders for me. The fabric is nice, thick and heavy. Dress is lined and has lightly padded shoulders. Didn't get it... Will wait for sale
> 
> View attachment 1839873
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2/269185/890539/DRESS WITH FRILL AT THE WAIST
> 
> Dress with pleat on sleeve - fabric is stretchy (it's not the suit fabric) and again the shoulders are lightly padded. Runs tts. Perfect for work, so I snapped this up. I will def wear my spanx underneath...
> 
> View attachment 1839876
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...012/269185/890613/DRESS WITH PLEAT ON SLEEVES
> 
> 5 pocket jeans with flock floral print - I didn't expect to love these. I was going to wait for the power black print jeans and choose between the two, but maybe i'll just get both. The flocking is so pretty and not overwhelming at all. They run tts and must be a cropped length, since they are the perfect length on me!
> 
> View attachment 1839877
> 
> 
> View attachment 1839878
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...873010/5%POCKET%JEANS%WITH%FLOCK%FLORAL%PRINT
> 
> I also tried on the trf brocade pants with gold buttons and didnt like them as much. The brocade is gorgeous, but the fabric was stiff and bunched up at my knees. Maybe that only happened to me... But here's a close up of the beautiful brocade:
> 
> View attachment 1839879
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-us-W2012/269212/868549/BROCADE TROUSERS
> 
> Blazer with spikes on the shoulder - it's so long! I'm 5-2 and this thing engulfed me! Runs tts, but the shoulders were a little snug on me. Maybe better on a taller person? Who knows. I didn't get it. The stud detail is very cool though.
> 
> View attachment 1839888
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...184/912556/BLAZER WITH SPIKES ON THE SHOULDER
> 
> I also got the trf striped peplum jacket after seeing phiphi rock it. Went down a size.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-W2012/269215/868559/PEPLUM JACKET
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I hope this helped!



thank you for these reviews - love the dresses on you!! 



P.Y.T. said:


> *Zara skirt & Handbag*



i LOVE this look PYT. lovelovelove



lovemysavior said:


> Yay my shoes are here....so glad they fit too cuz I love them!
> 
> View attachment 1841139



yay!! they're great! what an amazing colour!



jellybebe said:


> Ahhh I am trying to avoid "fast fashion" and impulse buys but this jacket looks really cute. And I haven't been able to set foot in a Zara since June. Has anyone seen it IRL? I think it's too trendy/memorable to justify.



haven't seen it IRL, but it does look trendy IMHO but if the price is right though.. 



4Elegance said:


> Not a new item but I finally wore my leopard blazer.  Next time im doing this blazer with color.  For outfit details see my blog.
> 
> View attachment 1841624



cute blazer!


----------



## 4Elegance

phiphi said:
			
		

> cute blazer!



Thank


----------



## mishybelle

Gah! The studio dress with leather peplum is available on us site in Small:

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269185/868545/STUDIO%20DRESS%20WITH%20LEATHER%20PEPLUM%20FRILL

i'm waiting for M


----------



## c0uture

Got this shirt in the mail today.. I might return it, the fit is a bit too relaxed for me

(Sry for the double post pics.. Stupid iPhone lol)


----------



## lovemysavior

c0uture said:
			
		

> Got this shirt in the mail today.. I might return it, the fit is a bit too relaxed for me
> 
> (Sry for the double post pics.. Stupid iPhone lol)



I like that top.  How much is this?


----------



## c0uture

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> I like that top.  How much is this?



It's $25.90


----------



## lovemysavior

c0uture said:
			
		

> It's $25.90



Its super cute and edgy.  I ordered some trousers and they came in today but Im going to have to return them because they are torn from the thigh seam.  I may get this top in exchange.  Does it run true to size or is it a little on the loose side?


----------



## imlvholic

c0uture said:


> View attachment 1842145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1842143
> 
> 
> Got this shirt in the mail today.. I might return it, the fit is a bit too relaxed for me
> 
> (Sry for the double post pics.. Stupid iPhone lol)


I got that shirt too, very comfy & chic w/ the leather accent. Sorry, it's not working for you.


----------



## c0uture

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> Its super cute and edgy.  I ordered some trousers and they came in today but Im going to have to return them because they are torn from the thigh seam.  I may get this top in exchange.  Does it run true to size or is it a little on the loose side?



I'm really small so it's a little loose for me


----------



## c0uture

imlvholic said:
			
		

> I got that shirt too, very comfy & chic w/ the leather accent. Sorry, it's not working for you.



It's ok, I decided I'll keep it.. It's comfy and unique


----------



## imlvholic

c0uture said:


> It's ok, I decided I'll keep it.. It's comfy and unique



I'm glad you kept it, it's a cute shirt & for that price, you can't go wrong.


----------



## ahpeste

Received my Parka today. It wasnt something I expected. Not pictured, the tags were brown, wrinkled and dirty looking. Im so unhappy.


----------



## renstar

Has anyone purchased/tried on on the RUBBERISED LEATHER EFFECT LEGGINGS? Want to know the fit and if the material is OK and doesn't look overly fake/cheap. TIA!


----------



## 4Elegance

renstar said:
			
		

> Has anyone purchased/tried on on the RUBBERISED LEATHER EFFECT LEGGINGS? Want to know the fit and if the material is OK and doesn't look overly fake/cheap. TIA!



I tried them.  The fit for me was horrible.  They look really good for the price.  I'd get them had they fit better hope this helps


----------



## newlizzie

4Elegance said:
			
		

> I tried them.  The fit for me was horrible.  They look really good for the price.  I'd get them had they fit better hope this helps



I saw some today on a girl. Think I prefer the jersey ,leather mix. By the way, popped into Zara in Sydney to take a look and saw nothing that interested me except those waxed jeans which I would like to get. No sizes but Large.


----------



## phiphi

in case anyone was curious about the studded leather mocassins - took them true to size (i'm a US 7.5 and these are 8's) they are real metal studs and real leather shoes. 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-us-W2012/269191/828293/STUDDED MOCCASIN


----------



## lovelife001

renstar said:


> Has anyone purchased/tried on on the RUBBERISED LEATHER EFFECT LEGGINGS? Want to know the fit and if the material is OK and doesn't look overly fake/cheap. TIA!



I tried them on as well the fit was horrible and they looked cheap. Also tried on the real leather ones - amazing fit - super soft.....but the price ......lol


----------



## phinanta

Can anyone please help me for the Fit of this jacket?
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-W2012/269184/917018/ZIPPED CAMOUFLAGE JACKET

Thank you


----------



## icecreamom

phinanta said:


> Can anyone please help me for the Fit of this jacket?
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-W2012/269184/917018/ZIPPED CAMOUFLAGE JACKET
> 
> Thank you



very TTS and really pretty


----------



## icecreamom

I think the "stinky" coat was removed from the site. I had bookmarked it last week and is now gone  I kept hesitating because I live in Florida, now I kinda feel sad.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Just came back from 5th ave Zara. Got my new pair of stamped croc boots which I wore around the house and they seem great. A beautiful military blazer and a preppy blazer which I didn't take a pic of yet 

Also wearing my Zara black shorts


----------



## lovemysavior

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Just came back from 5th ave Zara. Got my new pair of stamped croc boots which I wore around the house and they seem great. A beautiful military blazer and a preppy blazer which I didn't take a pic of yet
> 
> Also wearing my Zara black shorts


Love that blazer!  I have those shorts in navy and they are super comfortable


----------



## xlovely

I got this blouse last week, and I love it so much: 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-W2012/269186/883042/PRINTED BLOUSE

It's 100% Mulberry Silk, one of the nicest silks in the world! I decided that I have too much clothes, and a way to cut down on my frivolous clothes buying is buying only things that look amazing on me with high quality material, this fits the bill perfectly. It's so silky and feels amazing against my skin.


----------



## jellybebe

xlovely said:
			
		

> I got this blouse last week, and I love it so much:
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269186/883042/PRINTED%20BLOUSE
> 
> It's 100% Mulberry Silk, one of the nicest silks in the world! I decided that I have too much clothes, and a way to cut down on my frivolous clothes buying is buying only things that look amazing on me with high quality material, this fits the bill perfectly. It's so silky and feels amazing against my skin.



I have this blouse in plain white and I absolutely love it! Such a great price for Mulberry silk too! &#128525;


----------



## gymangel812

does anyone know the name of this blazer and/or if it has been added to the site?


----------



## Tiare

Tried the leather biker boots on today at the store, (sidenote, so happy to be back in NYC and able to try stuff on instead of ordering)

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2/269191/828226/BIKER ANKLE BOOT WITH BUCKLES

Sorely disappointed with them. The price seemed good for being all leather and they look nice from afar - but, they feel like they are made out of tires. Super stiff and rubber/plastic-y.

I also returned this: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...184/963011/JACKET WITH ZIPS AND STUDDED LAPEL

It's more evergreen-green in person, not as muted (if that makes sense.) And looks almost felted. The gold metal was also super bright and cheesy looking. Not a fan 

Wound up getting this: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../269186/894501/PRINTED SILK BLOUSE WITH STUDS

Really cute - would have been even cuter with the boots, but, oh well


----------



## phinanta

icecreamom said:


> very TTS and really pretty


 
I am size M on TRF .Should I go for size M woman?

Thank you


----------



## Lvgirl71

phinanta said:
			
		

> I am size M on TRF .Should I go for size M woman?
> 
> Thank you



No you could probably wear a small in women's collection, TRF is junior fit and cut tends to run smaller! Most people have to size up.


----------



## meganfm

I tried on the spiked shoulder blazer in the store a couple of weeks ago-I'm 5ft10 so the length was great-but even then, I felt it was a bit TOO long.  Plus true blazer weather is so short in Vancouver and I wouldn't be able to put a coat overtop of it.


----------



## Totz87

anyone have seen a bag called " citybag office" it's black, with double zip and it look like a prada's bag..


----------



## shesnochill

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> does anyone know the name of this blazer and/or if it has been added to the site?



That blazer went on sale. It's part of the Spring/Summer collection.


----------



## icecreamom

phinanta said:


> I am size M on TRF .Should I go for size M woman?
> 
> Thank you





Lvgirl71 said:


> No you could probably wear a small in women's collection, TRF is junior fit and cut tends to run smaller! Most people have to size up.



True, I wear L on trf and M on Women's collection. Show us when you get it.


----------



## icecreamom

gymangel812 said:


> View attachment 1843483
> 
> does anyone know the name of this blazer and/or if it has been added to the site?



Try to got to your local Zara and look for it, I saw it last week and it was like $39


----------



## gymangel812

icecreamom said:


> Try to got to your local Zara and look for it, I saw it last week and it was like $39



My nearest zara is six hours away


----------



## phinanta

icecreamom said:


> True, I wear L on trf and M on Women's collection. Show us when you get it.


 Thank you so much. I made an order last night for size S.
I will post it soon....


----------



## honeybunch

Does anyone have this dress or tried it on? Just wondered how the sizing was.  My friend said she tried it on ages ago and she's normally a size XS and she thought it was very tight.  I'm normally XS too but don't know whether to get a S off eBay.  

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...052/189503/783031/DRESS+WITH+FRILL+AT+THE+HIP


----------



## xlovely

jellybebe said:


> I have this blouse in plain white and I absolutely love it! Such a great price for Mulberry silk too! &#128525;



They make it in plain white?! Is it still available now?


----------



## jellybebe

xlovely said:
			
		

> They make it in plain white?! Is it still available now?



Sorry, I'm not sure as I bought it around May or June, before I left "civilization".


----------



## icecreamom

I just got the black leather skirt with the gold studs, it is the most amazing piece I've ever seen from Zara.


----------



## jenayb

Good grief! Is this EVER coming back!? 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...868545/STUDIO DRESS WITH LEATHER PEPLUM FRILL


----------



## mishybelle

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Good grief! Is this EVER coming back!?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269185/868545/STUDIO%20DRESS%20WITH%20LEATHER%20PEPLUM%20FRILL



They had size small on sale a few days ago


----------



## Jenny Lauren

New Zara TRF peplum jacket.  I absolutely LOVE this jacket!


----------



## LVMademoiselle

I love all the posts & purchases made here!


----------



## eroshery

Jenny Lauren said:


> New Zara TRF peplum jacket. I absolutely LOVE this jacket!


 
I love it..


----------



## Dukeprincess

My new blazer as worn by Kate Middleton


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Dukeprincess said:


> My new blazer as worn by Kate Middleton
> 
> View attachment 1847235



That looks soooo great, its such a perfect and classic piece you can have forever and always use. The fit is impeccable =)


----------



## lovemysavior

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> My new blazer as worn by Kate Middleton



Beautiful!  Must-add-to-my-wardrobe!


----------



## LVMademoiselle

Dukeprincess said:


> My new blazer as worn by Kate Middleton
> 
> View attachment 1847235



I love it!!! Is this a recent release or an older season?


----------



## Sterntalerli

LVMademoiselle said:


> I love it!!! Is this a recent release or an older season?


http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../269184/880531/BLAZER MIT RÜSCHE AUF SCHULTER

still available on the german website!


----------



## catswig

can anyone offer up some advice on equipment signature blouse sizing? maybe your height/weight and how it ended up fitting on you? i have absolutely no idea what size to get or if it would even look right on me! 

opinions on how the equipment signature blouse fits as opposed to some zara options like this one?: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269186/899138/SILK SHIRT


----------



## LovesYSL

Jenny Lauren said:


> New Zara TRF peplum jacket.  I absolutely LOVE this jacket!



Love, love, love this! It reminds me of similar jacket Tibi had last season but I actually like this better!


----------



## LovesYSL

Dukeprincess said:


> My new blazer as worn by Kate Middleton
> 
> View attachment 1847235



Looks gorgeous! I actually like it better on you than the model on the website!


----------



## j'aime bags

catswig said:


> can anyone offer up some advice on equipment signature blouse sizing? maybe your height/weight and how it ended up fitting on you? i have absolutely no idea what size to get or if it would even look right on me!
> 
> opinions on how the equipment signature blouse fits as opposed to some zara options like this one?: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269186/899138/SILK SHIRT


The three styles I've tried on:

"Signature"- run large but some consider tts. It depends on the look you're trying to achieve.

"Daddy"- run bigger than the Signature blouses. 

"Brett"- blouses run tts. This looks most like the Zara style you pulled up.


----------



## LVMademoiselle

Sterntalerli said:


> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../269184/880531/BLAZER MIT RÜSCHE AUF SCHULTER
> 
> still available on the german website!



Thank you!  I don't think I will go as far to order it from Germany, but I will take a look here in Canada.


----------



## Sterntalerli

LVMademoiselle said:


> Thank you!  I don't think I will go as far to order it from Germany, but I will take a look here in Canada.



Glad I could help! Show us some pics if you get the jacket!


----------



## LVMademoiselle

Sterntalerli said:


> Glad I could help! Show us some pics if you get the jacket!



1st! I have figure out how to post pictures and I am also having issues when I do make post.  If I type a lot, it won't get posted, and I can't do multiple quotes.
I want to post all my handbags.


----------



## ipudgybear

Jenny Lauren said:


> New Zara TRF peplum jacket.  I absolutely LOVE this jacket!


Cute jacket! I love your skirt. Where did you get the skirt from? 


Dukeprincess said:


> My new blazer as worn by Kate Middleton
> 
> View attachment 1847235


I saw this blazer when I went to Zara. You wear it very well!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sweetyqbk said:


> That looks soooo great, its such a perfect and classic piece you can have forever and always use. The fit is impeccable =)



Thank you!  I agree, it is a very classic blazer!



lovemysavior said:


> Beautiful!  Must-add-to-my-wardrobe!



Yes, go get it!  Highly recommend.



LVMademoiselle said:


> I love it!!! Is this a recent release or an older season?



This is a new release.  I just picked it up from the store on Saturday.



LovesYSL said:


> Looks gorgeous! I actually like it better on you than the model on the website!





ipudgybear said:


> I saw this blazer when I went to Zara. You wear it very well!



Thank you!


----------



## LABAG

Beautiful on you Duke!! love red!! Hows the sizing-Ive never bought Zara-but this may change that


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> My new blazer as worn by Kate Middleton
> 
> View attachment 1847235



YAYAYAYAYA!!! i love it on you!!


----------



## miu miu1

I think I'm in love with this!!!
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../269184/825011/LEATHER BIKER JACKET WITH ZIPS


----------



## Sterntalerli

miu miu1 said:


> I think I'm in love with this!!!
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../269184/825011/LEATHER BIKER JACKET WITH ZIPS



love it too but not so much the price tag


----------



## Jenny Lauren

eroshery said:


> I love it..



Thanks so much! 



LovesYSL said:


> Love, love, love this! It reminds me of similar jacket Tibi had last season but I actually like this better!



Yes, totally reminds me of the Tibi jacket too, and funny enough, I actually like this one better too!



ipudgybear said:


> Cute jacket! I love your skirt. Where did you get the skirt from?



Thanks so much!  The skirt is actually from Zara too but I got it on sale earlier this year.  I think it was from their winter collection last year.


----------



## miu miu1

Sterntalerli said:


> love it too but not so much the price tag



That's true, but it's still cheaper then a lot of other brands.
And zara leather jackets are really nice


----------



## Sterntalerli

miu miu1 said:


> That's true, but it's still cheaper then a lot of other brands.
> And zara leather jackets are really nice



so true... is the quality worth the price?


----------



## miu miu1

Sterntalerli said:


> so true... is the quality worth the price?



Well, I have two other leather jackets from zara and also two from Balenciaga and the all feel really good. The zara jackets are lamb leather and so soft, and also a bit thinner leather then my Bals, which is great when it's not to cold yet. Lets say i am very happy with them


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:


> Beautiful on you Duke!! love red!! Hows the sizing-Ive never bought Zara-but this may change that



I am normally a medium in Zara blazers and this one was no exception.  For reference, I am a 32D and US size 4-6.  Get it! 



phiphi said:


> YAYAYAYAYA!!! i love it on you!!


----------



## ahpeste

Am I alone to hate the thick shoulder pads that they have on their blazers?


----------



## dorcast

ahpeste said:


> Am I alone to hate the thick shoulder pads that they have on their blazers?



No, you're not. That has has kept me from buying most of the jackets.  It's not something that would be resolved by removing a shoulder pad. The way they are sewn gives it a little of a puffy sleeve look that I really don't like.


----------



## kml2887

Has anyone seen these in person at the store?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...69187/870572/LEATHER-EFFECT+JEGGING+WITH+ZIPS

If so, how is the quality/fit?

I saw these and was not a fan: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...187/827567/RUBBERISED+LEATHER+EFFECT+LEGGINGS

Just curious if the first ones are any better or how they compare.


----------



## 4Elegance

I've been stalking the website for these for about a month now.  Dropped by the store this weekend and they are finally here.  They look and fit great.  Will post pictures soon.


----------



## yellow08

4Elegance said:


> I've been stalking the website for these for about a month now.  Dropped by the store this weekend and they are finally here.  They look and fit great.  Will post pictures soon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1849043


Can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## yellow08

Dukeprincess said:


> My new blazer as worn by Kate Middleton
> 
> View attachment 1847235



Very cute on you, it looks professionally tailored.


----------



## Jixiepix

4Elegance said:


> I've been stalking the website for these for about a month now.  Dropped by the store this weekend and they are finally here.  They look and fit great.  Will post pictures soon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1849043



Can't wait to see pics!! How do they fit? Debating whether or not to order these..


----------



## lovemysavior

4Elegance said:


> I've been stalking the website for these for about a month now.  Dropped by the store this weekend and they are finally here.  They look and fit great.  Will post pictures soon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1849043


I love those pants.  I am a bit on the curvy side so I would be afraid that they would make me look bigger ush:


----------



## 4Elegance

Jixiepix said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see pics!! How do they fit? Debating whether or not to order these..



They fit me well but I have curves.


----------



## 4Elegance

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> I love those pants.  I am a bit on the curvy side so I would be afraid that they would make me look bigger ush:



No go for it.  They fit us curvy girls awesome


----------



## lovemysavior

4Elegance said:
			
		

> No go for it.  They fit us curvy girls awesome



Lol...ok...u twisted my arm  Do they run TTS?


----------



## ahpeste

dorcast said:
			
		

> No, you're not. That has has kept me from buying most of the jackets.  It's not something that would be resolved by removing a shoulder pad. The way they are sewn gives it a little of a puffy sleeve look that I really don't like.



I wish we could write reviews online


----------



## 4Elegance

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> Lol...ok...u twisted my arm  Do they run TTS?



Yes they are true to size.  I took a small.  You will love them


----------



## Jixiepix

4Elegance said:


> Yes they are true to size.  I took a small.  You will love them



Are they very shiny IRL or more subdued? Im wondering if these would be too much for work... 
Thanks again, and I'll be stalking the website till my size pops up


----------



## eroshery

Hi,
Went to the mall with Zara lace Bolero..
It's from the previous season
Tried to find around UAE but No Luck!
Finally, found and bought it from Ebay and arrived few days ago..
Love it!

Here it is..


----------



## mishybelle

Ladies!! The studio dress with leather peplum is now available on the us site! Go!


----------



## mishybelle

As if you guys didn't need more reasons to get this trf knit jacket... I went down a size from my tts. Shown here with white express button up, jcrew cotton no2 pencil skirt in citron, jcrew distressed leather belt and if you squint, my Zara buckle sandals in the lower rt hand corner.


----------



## lovemysavior

mishybelle said:


> As if you guys didn't need more reasons to get this trf knit jacket... I went down a size from my tts. Shown here with white express button up, jcrew cotton no2 pencil skirt in citron, jcrew distressed leather belt and if you squint, my Zara buckle sandals in the lower rt hand corner.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1849575


Love your whole outfit.  I really kick myself in the butt for not getting those sandals.  Now they are crazy priced on Ebay


----------



## Sterntalerli

i know i am crazy bc this is a winterjacket and it's not even september BUT:

did anyone try this on?? is it more fitted or does it look baggy? TIA


----------



## 4Elegance

Jixiepix said:
			
		

> Are they very shiny IRL or more subdued? Im wondering if these would be too much for work...
> Thanks again, and I'll be stalking the website till my size pops up



I am going to wear to work with a grey chunky sweater to tone it down.  I think you'll be fine.


----------



## 4Elegance

mishybelle said:
			
		

> As if you guys didn't need more reasons to get this trf knit jacket... I went down a size from my tts. Shown here with white express button up, jcrew cotton no2 pencil skirt in citron, jcrew distressed leather belt and if you squint, my Zara buckle sandals in the lower rt hand corner.



Love it.  You look great.


----------



## 4Elegance

Purchased this jacket at the last sale.  Love the detail on the back but am not able to load pics here.  Pants are also Zara.  More pics are only blog though.


----------



## jamandhoney

Ladies who own the studio dress with the leather peplum, does it run TTS? If I normally take XS in Zara should I order XS?


----------



## 4Elegance

For some reason the pic didn't post.  Sorry here goes


----------



## luvmy3girls

does anyone know how the gold studded/sparkly ballet flats, the one with the black ankle strap run? I tried to post a pic but couldnt get it to work. thanks


----------



## xlovely

4Elegance said:


> For some reason the pic didn't post. Sorry here goes
> 
> 
> View attachment 1849858


 
I just love this outfit, so fresh!


----------



## mishybelle

4Elegance said:


> For some reason the pic didn't post.  Sorry here goes
> 
> 
> View attachment 1849858


Love this look from head to toe! The jacket is fantastic on you, but your Miu Miu... sigh


----------



## 4Elegance

xlovely said:
			
		

> I just love this outfit, so fresh!



Thank you for your sweet words.  I'm always worried when I post with you stylish ladies


----------



## 4Elegance

mishybelle said:
			
		

> Love this look from head to toe! The jacket is fantastic on you, but your Miu Miu... sigh



Thank you.  I love this Miu Miu bag.  Got it I'm Hawaii in 2008 for about $550.  Was one of my best deals ever.


----------



## phiphi

mishybelle said:


> As if you guys didn't need more reasons to get this trf knit jacket... I went down a size from my tts. Shown here with white express button up, jcrew cotton no2 pencil skirt in citron, jcrew distressed leather belt and if you squint, my Zara buckle sandals in the lower rt hand corner.
> 
> View attachment 1849575



i love this - i'm literally wearing an almost identical outfit today. yellow dress with belt, but wearing pumps. you look great!! xox


----------



## phiphi

4Elegance said:


> For some reason the pic didn't post.  Sorry here goes
> 
> View attachment 1849858



great outfit!


----------



## 4Elegance

phiphi said:
			
		

> great outfit!



Thanks Phiphi


----------



## lovemysavior

4Elegance said:
			
		

> For some reason the pic didn't post.  Sorry here goes



Love this 100%!


----------



## 4Elegance

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> Love this 100%!



Thanks.  Love your name.


----------



## lovemysavior

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Love your name.



Thank you


----------



## Sparklybags

My new purchases from the weekend


----------



## mishybelle

4Elegance said:


> Love it.  You look great.





phiphi said:


> i love this - i'm literally wearing an almost identical outfit today. yellow dress with belt, but wearing pumps. you look great!! xox





lovemysavior said:


> Love your whole outfit.  I really kick myself in the butt for not getting those sandals.  Now they are crazy priced on Ebay



Thank you, for the kind words. Can you tell I'm obsessed right now?? I credit *phiphi *for enabling me on this purchase. Your pics of this jacket made me hunt it down!


----------



## mishybelle

eroshery said:


> Hi,
> Went to the mall with Zara lace Bolero..
> It's from the previous season
> Tried to find around UAE but No Luck!
> Finally, found and bought it from Ebay and arrived few days ago..
> Love it!
> 
> Here it is..
> View attachment 1849510



Very pretty, esp with those jeans. There must be millions of ways to style it too!



4Elegance said:


> Thank you.  I love this Miu Miu bag.  Got it I'm Hawaii in 2008 for about $550.  Was one of my best deals ever.



$550?  Such a great deal. So jelly...


----------



## xlovely

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...W2012/271008/870543/NECKLACE WITH PINK STONES

Has anyone seen this behemoth of a necklace in person? It's just my style and I love it! Price isn't horrible either.


----------



## 4Elegance

mishybelle said:


> Very pretty, esp with those jeans. There must be millions of ways to style it too!
> 
> 
> 
> $550?  Such a great deal. So jelly...



Yes it was such a great deal.  I was very happy


----------



## Jenny Lauren

xlovely said:


> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...W2012/271008/870543/NECKLACE WITH PINK STONES
> 
> Has anyone seen this behemoth of a necklace in person? It's just my style and I love it! Price isn't horrible either.



YES, it's STUNNING!  The only thing is I'm not a huge fan of the black rope.  I think it makes it look a little cheap.  I was considering getting it but changing out the black rope for a silver or gold chain.  Although I have seen it on a few bloggers, and even with the black, it looks so fabulous.


----------



## renstar

Sparklybags said:


> My new purchases from the weekend


Love the necklace! I'm hoping they do a different color combo. I've already overloaded on the flouro accessories.


----------



## eroshery

Sparklybags said:


> My new purchases from the weekend


 
Gorgeous!





mishybelle said:


> Very pretty, esp with those jeans. There must be millions of ways to style it too!
> 
> thank you mishybelle..Yes it is..easy to wear from day to night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xlovely said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...W2012/271008/870543/NECKLACE WITH PINK STONES
> 
> Has anyone seen this behemoth of a necklace in person? It's just my style and I love it! Price isn't horrible either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one! and heart it..I can use it for casual to formal, from day to night..
Click to expand...


----------



## Sparklybags

renstar said:


> Love the necklace! I'm hoping they do a different color combo. I've already overloaded on the flouro accessories.



Thank you! I'm thinking I may paint the neon parts when I feel like a change!


----------



## 4Elegance

Decided to brighten up my day in this Zara jacket.  I fell in love with the color and gold buttons but became scared to wear it.  Here I am in it for the first time


----------



## phiphi

Sparklybags said:


> My new purchases from the weekend



this is awesome!!! what a great outfit. i hope to see pics of it modeled!



mishybelle said:


> Thank you, for the kind words. Can you tell I'm obsessed right now?? I credit *phiphi *for enabling me on this purchase. Your pics of this jacket made me hunt it down!



yay! i love to enable!!  



xlovely said:


> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...W2012/271008/870543/NECKLACE WITH PINK STONES
> 
> Has anyone seen this behemoth of a necklace in person? It's just my style and I love it! Price isn't horrible either.



one of my friends has it, and i have been curious since seeing her pictures. may swing by the store to check it out. (research... )


----------



## icecreamom

4Elegance said:


> Decided to brighten up my day in this Zara jacket.  I fell in love with the color and gold buttons but became scared to wear it.  Here I am in it for the first time
> 
> View attachment 1851013



I really like this!


----------



## 4Elegance

icecreamom said:
			
		

> I really like this!



Thanks.  You ladies are motivating me to wear it again lol


----------



## honeybunch

bumblebees said:


> Thanks for sharing. I used to have a wool sweater cardigan and I tried all these methods plus some others and nothing worked. It always smelled like musty pee. This weekend when I have time I'm going to come up with some genius plan and do a bunch of experiments. Otherwise I can just wear it and be smelly and its okay if people avoid me because the coat looks so good.



I went to Zara today and an SA told me that the (smelly) coat with the quilted leather sleeves has been returned to the warehouse as they were all recalled.  I'd noticed it was no longer on the website and I couldn't find it at all when I did a search.  The SA said she didn't know why it has been recalled but I'm assuming it has something to do with the smell.  Hopefully, they will redesign this coat and use a material that isn't so offensive to the nose!


----------



## PHENOMENON

Got this jacket yesterday. Love the cut!


----------



## south-of-france

I have the (smelly) coat with the quilted leather arms, but haven't heard about the recall... Do you think it's dangerous to wear??


----------



## honeybunch

south-of-france said:


> I have the (smelly) coat with the quilted leather arms, but haven't heard about the recall... Do you think it's dangerous to wear??



Oh no, I don't think it's dangerous.  If that were the case, they would have recalled the ones people purchased as well, not just the ones left in store and online. I think it's due to a quality issue... or the smell!  I remember once years ago I had a long chunky wool cardi that had that same smell.  It's just a natural smell from the type of wool they used.


----------



## 4Elegance

Anyone seen this jacket?  How's the fit? TIA


----------



## renstar

Sparklybags said:


> Thank you! I'm thinking I may paint the neon parts when I feel like a change!


 Ahh, great idea! Post pics if you decide to do so later.


----------



## south-of-france

honeybunch said:
			
		

> Oh no, I don't think it's dangerous.  If that were the case, they would have recalled the ones people purchased as well, not just the ones left in store and online. I think it's due to a quality issue... or the smell!  I remember once years ago I had a long chunky wool cardi that had that same smell.  It's just a natural smell from the type of wool they used.



Thank you!!


----------



## imlvholic

Sparklybags said:


> My new purchases from the weekend



I also bought that top too, it's so rocker chic & fiminine combined. Love it!


----------



## Sparklybags

imlvholic said:


> I also bought that top too, it's so rocker chic & fiminine combined. Love it!



How are you planning on wearing yours??


----------



## honeybunch

south-of-france said:


> Thank you!!



You're welcome.  Didn't mean to worry you.


----------



## south-of-france

No worries!


----------



## 4Elegance

Wearing my brocade jeans and Zara top


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

^^ Those MB are so gorgeous, I didn't look at anything else!!


----------



## saira1214

I ordered the "stinky" jacket when it was available online and I tried it on in the store. It did smell a bit in the store, but I ended up ordering it anyway. I just opened mine and it smells a little, but not as bad as the ones in the store.  I am letting it air out now.  If all goes well, I am going to keep it.


----------



## elananovo

I LOVE Zara! Though find it hard to shop via their website.


----------



## imlvholic

Sparklybags said:


> How are you planning on wearing yours??



I also bought these cool baroque jeans that fits awesome & perfect w/ this top:
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-W2012/269212/866049/PRINTED JEANS

As well as, blue jeans(skinny, boyfriend, color cords, trousers, etc.), i can layer it w/ thin long sleeves, add blazers for fall. I think it's a great top you can mix & match w/ any bottoms.


----------



## bumblebees

honeybunch said:


> I went to Zara today and an SA told me that the (smelly) coat with the quilted leather sleeves has been returned to the warehouse as they were all recalled.  I'd noticed it was no longer on the website and I couldn't find it at all when I did a search.  The SA said she didn't know why it has been recalled but I'm assuming it has something to do with the smell.  Hopefully, they will redesign this coat and use a material that isn't so offensive to the nose!



I had a feeling they would recall the coat, the smell was beyond awful. Even at a discount I still wouldn't have kept it.


----------



## bumblebees

I wonder if this is the redesign and "replacement" of the smelly coat.


----------



## 4Elegance

AmeeLVSBags said:
			
		

> ^^ Those MB are so gorgeous, I didn't look at anything else!!



Thank you after sex and the city I had to have them lol


----------



## jellybebe

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Anyone seen this jacket?  How's the fit? TIA



So cute! I wonder what the quality is like?


----------



## bumblebees

It didn't post for some reason


----------



## bumblebees

imlvholic said:


> I also bought these cool baroque jeans that fits awesome & perfect w/ this top:
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-W2012/269212/866049/PRINTED JEANS
> 
> As well as, blue jeans(skinny, boyfriend, color cords, trousers, etc.), i can layer it w/ thin long sleeves, add blazers for fall. I think it's a great top you can mix & match w/ any bottoms.



I've been wanting to get those printed jeans too. How do they fit? Are they stretchy?


----------



## icecreamom

bumblebees said:


> I wonder if this is the redesign and "replacement" of the smelly coat.



It's not even close!  I hope they come up with something else.


----------



## saira1214

bumblebees said:


> I wonder if this is the redesign and "replacement" of the smelly coat.


 Hmmm...I like this one too!


----------



## 4Elegance

jellybebe said:
			
		

> So cute! I wonder what the quality is like?



I am trying to get there and H&M tomorrow and will report back


----------



## lovemysavior

Sparklybags said:
			
		

> My new purchases from the weekend



Love that top!


----------



## imlvholic

bumblebees said:


> I've been wanting to get those printed jeans too. How do they fit? Are they stretchy?



They're tts, i got my usual size 4 & yes, they're stretchy, very comfortable soft fabric.


----------



## lovemysavior

c0uture said:
			
		

> Got this shirt in the mail today.. I might return it, the fit is a bit too relaxed for me
> 
> (Sry for the double post pics.. Stupid iPhone lol)



I got my top like this one today and I love it so much.  It is super comfortable and I love the sleeves.  I am so glad I bought it.


----------



## phiphi

PHENOMENON said:


> Got this jacket yesterday. Love the cut!
> View attachment 1851416



that's a cool jacket! may i ask how you sized in it?



bumblebees said:


> I wonder if this is the redesign and "replacement" of the smelly coat.



it must be! i hope it isn't stinky! 



imlvholic said:


> I also bought these cool baroque jeans that fits awesome & perfect w/ this top:
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-W2012/269212/866049/PRINTED JEANS
> 
> As well as, blue jeans(skinny, boyfriend, color cords, trousers, etc.), i can layer it w/ thin long sleeves, add blazers for fall. I think it's a great top you can mix & match w/ any bottoms.



those are really cool jeans!


----------



## phiphi

in case anyone was interested in these shoes: i'm a US 7.5 and took the 38







also tried this on in the store yesterday - it's really really pretty IRL and fit true to zara blazer size (i usually wear a S in their blazers and dresses)


----------



## lovemysavior

phiphi said:
			
		

> in case anyone was interested in these shoes: i'm a US 7.5 and took the 38
> 
> also tried this on in the store yesterday - it's really really pretty IRL and fit true to zara blazer size (i usually wear a S in their blazers and dresses)



I had my eye on these shoes but didnt know how they looked,but this convinces me that they belong on my feet too...lol....


----------



## imlvholic

phiphi said:


> I saw this jacket too & i'm also thinking of getting it, just trying to decide whether to get the leather jacket or this.


----------



## abs914

Last season I bought the army green jacket with leather sleeves.  Think it will still be "in" for the fall?  No matter what I'll still wear it...but just curious.


----------



## chicology

Sparklybags said:


> My new purchases from the weekend



I bought this top too!! But I need some slight alterations as I find the fit too boxy for my liking..gonna take in a bit at the sides so it will have a shape


----------



## phiphi

lovemysavior said:


> I had my eye on these shoes but didnt know how they looked,but this convinces me that they belong on my feet too...lol....



you do need the shoes! they'd be awesome on you!! 



imlvholic said:


> I saw this jacket too & i'm also thinking of getting it, just trying to decide whether to get the leather jacket or this.



ohh that's a hard choice! i think either would be great but i'd get the leather jacket because it's less trendy than this one.


----------



## Bee G.

4Elegance said:


> I am trying to get there and H&M tomorrow and will report back


I'm curious to know if you liked the houndstooth jacket, I'm debating on whether to order it or not. I'd love someone's opinion after seeing it in person.


----------



## jellybebe

Bee G. said:
			
		

> I'm curious to know if you liked the houndstooth jacket, I'm debating on whether to order it or not. I'd love someone's opinion after seeing it in person.



It seemed like nice quality but I didn't like the dangly ornaments on the pockets.


----------



## Syma

Bee G. said:


> I'm curious to know if you liked the houndstooth jacket, I'm debating on whether to order it or not. I'd love someone's opinion after seeing it in person.



I saw it IRL, I didn't really like he material and the fit was pretty boxy. Overall the look for me was a bit matronly.


----------



## 4Elegance

Bee G. said:
			
		

> I'm curious to know if you liked the houndstooth jacket, I'm debating on whether to order it or not. I'd love someone's opinion after seeing it in person.



Oh I finally went in and tried it on.  I was not a fan of it because of the boxy cut (not very flattering) and the price.  I purchased something similar from White House Black Market years ago and the quality was better.  Hope this helps


----------



## jellybebe

I tried on the leather jacket as seen on Andy Torres from Style Scrapbook below. I thought it was decent quality for the price ($269 for real leather) but they only had an L which was too big and the style was a bit too cropped for my liking. I love the shoulder and arm detail though!


----------



## honeybunch

bumblebees said:


> I wonder if this is the redesign and "replacement" of the smelly coat.



Oh yeah, it could well be!  I hope not though.  I think i would prefer it in all black.

Does anyone know when they will be selling the red jacket with the half leather sleeves that's in the look  book?


----------



## Myrkur

Does anyone have this dress? I would love to see some photos of people wearing this dress.


----------



## imlvholic

phiphi said:


> !
> 
> ohh that's a hard choice! i think either would be great but i'd get the leather jacket because it's less trendy than this one.


I think you're right, the leather esp the 1 above would be a better choice for my money. Thanks for you input.


jellybebe said:


> I tried on the leather jacket as seen on Andy Torres from Style Scrapbook below. I thought it was decent quality for the price ($269 for real leather) but they only had an L which was too big and the style was a bit too cropped for my liking. I love the shoulder and arm detail though!



I really love this leather jacket too, i tried it on so many times at the store & now i'm convinced i have to have it. I've been thinking about the Bal moto, but my concience is holding me back. This Zara version is good enough for now.


----------



## KayuuKathey

is it me or is zara having some good fall pieces  I really love the collection of trousers, shoes, the necklaces (the limestone black and green bib collar), and the coats!


----------



## miu miu1

So I went to zara today and just had to get these amazing shoes!


----------



## LABAG

miu miu1 said:


> So I went to zara today and just had to get these amazing shoes!


 Beautiful! How are they running in size? Im a 9  and 1/2- but can do some 9's .They do not have 9 1/2 -should I go 9 or 10? 
I think they are classic flats. Congrats


----------



## miu miu1

LABAG said:


> Beautiful! How are they running in size? Im a 9  and 1/2- but can do some 9's .They do not have 9 1/2 -should I go 9 or 10?
> I think they are classic flats. Congrats



Thanks!
I'm wear a size 38 but they only had 37,so I took them. And they fit really good. Normally I don't size down at zara but this time it worked


----------



## LABAG

Thanks miu miu1-Im going to order the 9 -i have been looking for a fab leopard flat-i just got the red blazer and think they would go perfect!I was looking at the studded loafers too-but know that the leopard is classic, and the studs are too trendy-althought I love them!


----------



## mishybelle

jellybebe said:
			
		

> I tried on the leather jacket as seen on Andy Torres from Style Scrapbook below. I thought it was decent quality for the price ($269 for real leather) but they only had an L which was too big and the style was a bit too cropped for my liking. I love the shoulder and arm detail though!



The quality of the leather on this jacket is awesome compared to some of the other leather jackets this season. Buttery soft.


----------



## south-of-france

^ Indeed, I'm deciding on that jacket right now! I'm between sizes... The smaller one looks great, streamlined, but it's very hard to zip, the bigger one is loose and zips no probs... The smaller one also has great leather. WWYD?


----------



## miu miu1

south-of-france said:


> ^ Indeed, I'm deciding on that jacket right now! I'm between sizes... The smaller one looks great, streamlined, but it's very hard to zip, the bigger one is loose and zips no probs... The smaller one also has great leather. WWYD?



Take the smaller one. You don't need to zip a leather jacket


----------



## queenvictoria2

miu miu1 said:


> So I went to zara today and just had to get these amazing shoes!




I tried these on yesterday! Super cute! I had to size up one size though. (didn't end up buying them bc the line was waaayyyyy too long )


----------



## south-of-france

miu miu1 said:


> Take the smaller one. You don't need to zip a leather jacket


Thank you  Same with the Bal jackets... right?


----------



## miu miu1

queenvictoria2 said:


> I tried these on yesterday! Super cute! I had to size up one size though. (didn't end up buying them bc the line was waaayyyyy too long )



Funny since I went a size down. Get them the next time 



south-of-france said:


> Thank you  Same with the Bal jackets... right?



Exactly!!!  It's all about the fit.


----------



## bumblebees

phiphi said:


> in case anyone was interested in these shoes: i'm a US 7.5 and took the 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also tried this on in the store yesterday - it's really really pretty IRL and fit true to zara blazer size (i usually wear a S in their blazers and dresses)
> 
> static.zara.net/photos//2012/I/0/1/p/7808/500/401/7808500401_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1344957493707



I love those shoes on you!! I bought this jacket online last week. I wasn't sure what size to get so I just got my usual Zara size. I hope it works out. I'm glad to hear the jacket is really pretty irl. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## bumblebees

jellybebe said:


> I tried on the leather jacket as seen on Andy Torres from Style Scrapbook below. I thought it was decent quality for the price ($269 for real leather) but they only had an L which was too big and the style was a bit too cropped for my liking. I love the shoulder and arm detail though!



I bought this jacket a while back but returned it. I like this jacket on everybody else but me, it's too sporty for me. It looks really good on Andy. I got an XS and it is very fitted but I can't zip it up. I didn't plan on zipping it up or wearing anything thick underneath if I did I would've sized up. It is nice leather for the price.


----------



## Belladiva79

Has anyone seen the white sleeveless peplum top?? My local stores are sold out


----------



## saira1214

Belladiva79 said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen the white sleeveless peplum top?? My local stores are sold out



I returned a size large to my store in Chicago a couple of months ago. I kept the size M. They may be sold out.


----------



## mishybelle

Finally got my lace studio dress with leather peplum today. Fits tts. Not sure if I love it on me. Not sure if it's for curvier types. Boo. Am I the only one who feels this way?


----------



## phiphi

imlvholic said:


> I think you're right, the leather esp the 1 above would be a better choice for my money. Thanks for you input.



no worries! can't wait to see your mod pictures!



KayuuKathey said:


> is it me or is zara having some good fall pieces  I really love the collection of trousers, shoes, the necklaces (the limestone black and green bib collar), and the coats!



no, add me to the list of zaraholics. they have a great range of pretty things. the coats. my goodness. gorgeous.



bumblebees said:


> I love those shoes on you!! I bought this jacket online last week. I wasn't sure what size to get so I just got my usual Zara size. I hope it works out. I'm glad to hear the jacket is really pretty irl. I'm looking forward to it.



it was really cool irl - can't wait to see it on you!



mishybelle said:


> Finally got my lace studio dress with leather peplum today. Fits tts. Not sure if I love it on me. Not sure if it's for curvier types. Boo. Am I the only one who feels this way?



do you have pictures mishy?


----------



## Belladiva79

Does anyone know if Zara does charge sends?


----------



## icecreamom

Belladiva79 said:


> Does anyone know if Zara does charge sends?


No, they unfortunately don't.


----------



## icecreamom

mishybelle said:


> Finally got my lace studio dress with leather peplum today. Fits tts. Not sure if I love it on me. Not sure if it's for curvier types. Boo. Am I the only one who feels this way?



Yes! I'm with you. I felt a little bit "too provocative" not to go into details but... I took it off and put it back in the box... right away.


----------



## mpgtown99

phiphi said:


> also tried this on in the store yesterday - it's really really pretty IRL and fit true to zara blazer size (i usually wear a S in their blazers and dresses)
> 
> static.zara.net/photos//2012/I/0/1/p/7808/500/401/7808500401_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1344957493707


 
Is it TTS in the Zara size or TRF size?  I'm usually a size bigger in TRF, and this is TRF.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## cakegirl

How are Zara jean brands equivalent to designer brands?
From the measurements, it looks like a 2 is a 25/ 4 a 26. Is that right? What about TRF?


----------



## imlvholic

mishybelle said:


> Finally got my lace studio dress with leather peplum today. Fits tts. Not sure if I love it on me. Not sure if it's for curvier types. Boo. Am I the only one who feels this way?



Not my style, too much going on.


----------



## juneping

just bought this...does anyone know if this runs tts??


----------



## lovemysavior

juneping said:
			
		

> just bought this...does anyone know if this runs tts??



That is super cute.  Keep us posted when you get it.  I would like to know about the fit too


----------



## lovemysavior

Has anybody bought or tried on either one of these shoes?  How do they fit and how much toe cleavage do the red ones show?  I'm not a fan of excessive toe cleavage.


----------



## hermesugo

lovemysavior said:


> Has anybody bought or tried on either one of these shoes?  How do they fit and how much toe cleavage do the red ones show?  I'm not a fan of excessive toe cleavage.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1861190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1861191



Ohhh yes! I would love to know too, I have my eye on the black and the nude ones! Not bad price either.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

lovemysavior said:


> Has anybody bought or tried on either one of these shoes?  How do they fit and how much toe cleavage do the red ones show?  I'm not a fan of excessive toe cleavage.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1861190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1861191



id love to know on the shoe booties too!! i have wide feet and do not have a zara near me but i am going to one next sunday if no one knows before then


----------



## bumblebees

I'm loving these three new trf jackets. I hope they run tts at least, it makes online shopping easier.


----------



## abandonedimages

I *love* Zara! I have yet to buy anything but so many things are on my wish list...


----------



## imlvholic

bumblebees said:


> I'm loving these three new trf jackets. I hope they run tts at least, it makes online shopping easier.



I love those jackets too, esp the 1st & 2nd, like i need anymore jackets where i live in (Hawaii)  hah!


----------



## addictedtolove

Don't know if these were discussed yet but they're pretty identical to the new/hot item Givenchy ones ... Are they a must have?


----------



## lovemysavior

addictedtolove said:
			
		

> Don't know if these were discussed yet but they're pretty identical to the new/hot item Givenchy ones ... Are they a must have?



I think yes.  They have kind of grown on me I guess.


----------



## Jixiepix

bumblebees said:


> I'm loving these three new trf jackets. I hope they run tts at least, it makes online shopping easier.



Omgsh I wonder when these are coming out...must.have.all


----------



## poptarts

lovemysavior said:


> Has anybody bought or tried on either one of these shoes?  How do they fit and how much toe cleavage do the red ones show?  I'm not a fan of excessive toe cleavage.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1861190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1861191





blueeyeskelli said:


> id love to know on the shoe booties too!! i have wide feet and do not have a zara near me but i am going to one next sunday if no one knows before then




I have the studded boots. They're pretty comfortable (I have wider feet too) and fits TTS. Unfortunately I noticed a few studs weren't glued on properly so I sent mine back for another pair. Be sure to check yours if you are getting them.


----------



## lovemysavior

poptarts said:


> I have the studded boots. They're pretty comfortable (I have wider feet too) and fits TTS. Unfortunately I noticed a few studs weren't glued on properly so I sent mine back for another pair. Be sure to check yours if you are getting them.


 
Good to know...thank you


----------



## justpeachy4397

bumblebees said:
			
		

> I'm loving these three new trf jackets. I hope they run tts at least, it makes online shopping easier.



Wow, love that 2nd one!


----------



## mishybelle

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Anyone seen this jacket?  How's the fit? TIA



Tried it on... It's more of a sweater and is kind of shapeless. Too bad because I like houndstooth.


----------



## mishybelle

phiphi said:
			
		

> no worries! can't wait to see your mod pictures!
> 
> no, add me to the list of zaraholics. they have a great range of pretty things. the coats. my goodness. gorgeous.
> 
> it was really cool irl - can't wait to see it on you!
> 
> do you have pictures mishy?






			
				icecreamom said:
			
		

> Yes! I'm with you. I felt a little bit "too provocative" not to go into details but... I took it off and put it back in the box... right away.






			
				imlvholic said:
			
		

> Not my style, too much going on.



Like icecreamom, I took this dress off quickly. I wasn't too keen on how I looked, but for reference, here we are:





















First, the leather is a bit too shiny for my liking. I thought it would be less shiny or even matte like the leather jackets. The skirt is thin matte jersey. The bust area provides enough coverage for your nipples, but anything extra feels exposed (I'm a 34C and my breasts felt like they were poking out of the lace. But these weren't my biggest gripes. The lace itself is loose and bunches up a lot. The lace pattern is also very busy and can make you look big. The peplum placement is weird on me... Seems too high and cuts off my torso (I'm 5-2). Also, there isn't much give in the peplum and can create a little bit of a muffin top. Maybe that is just me.

Otherwise, it's a beautiful dress for a great price. Just not for me :/


----------



## south-of-france

addictedtolove said:
			
		

> Don't know if these were discussed yet but they're pretty identical to the new/hot item Givenchy ones ... Are they a must have?



I love the look but they were a dull-ish brown and the heel part inside felt raw and uncomfortable... I returned them also because they ran too big for me.


----------



## eroshery

bought this sweater n jeans yesterday..
Love it!
Mod pics will upload soon


----------



## eroshery

juneping said:


> static.zara.net/photos//2012/I/0/1/p/1494/920/800/1494920800_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1345657748392
> just bought this...does anyone know if this runs tts??


 
it's Cool!



bumblebees said:


> I'm loving these three new trf jackets. I hope they run tts at least, it makes online shopping easier.


 
 the quilted jacket! it's stunning!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

poptarts said:


> I have the studded boots. They're pretty comfortable (I have wider feet too) and fits TTS. Unfortunately I noticed a few studs weren't glued on properly so I sent mine back for another pair. Be sure to check yours if you are getting them.



yey Fab!!! Wide feet are such a pain in shoes like this i need to order me some now!! how far do they come up do they sit above the above??


----------



## jellybebe

bumblebees said:
			
		

> I'm loving these three new trf jackets. I hope they run tts at least, it makes online shopping easier.



Omg the 3rd jacket is beautiful.


----------



## samina

peplum top in red and have this in white will wear red one with the jkt below!! 




I can't decide between the two jkts below the First one is a bit more structured 









I also bought this lovely olive/khaki peplum trench coat


----------



## sammix3

samina said:


> View attachment 1862967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peplum top in red and have this in white will wear red one with the jkt below!!
> 
> View attachment 1862968
> 
> 
> I can't decide between the two jkts below the First one is a bit more structured
> 
> View attachment 1862970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862969
> 
> 
> I also bought this lovely olive/khaki peplum trench coat
> 
> View attachment 1862987
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862996



Does the red peplum top come in any other colors? If so, which ones?


----------



## samina

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Does the red peplum top come in any other colors? If so, which ones?



Sammix- I've only seen it in red n white in the knit material..
They have a textured polyester material in black, teal and plum which also looks great


----------



## juneping

ladies, 
i received it today...i am a US2...and got it in S...it's okay. the sleeves are quite tight...and the right arm is tighter than the left arm...not sure why??
i think it runs TTS...but if you are looking for a slouchy look, size up. HTH.


----------



## lovemysavior

Mod pics?


----------



## juneping

will try tomorrow or when it gets a little cooler...


----------



## sammix3

samina said:


> Sammix- I've only seen it in red n white in the knit material..
> They have a textured polyester material in black, teal and plum which also looks great
> 
> 
> View attachment 1863483



Thanks! I prefer the regular material so I'm going to look for the white one!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Zara maxi skirt with pleats from the beginning of the summer. Zara shoes too


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Zara maxi skirt with pleats from the beginning of the summer. Zara shoes too



You look gorgeous!
 I actually tried this one on in the pinkish/orangeish color but it was a tad too sheer for me...i wanted the black one but theyve ran out of my size


----------



## poupee

Every now and then I like Zara. It's dumb pricey though.


----------



## samina

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> New Zara TRF peplum jacket.  I absolutely LOVE this jacket!



Jenny love this on you!! How's the sizing on it?


----------



## butterfly_baby

addictedtolove said:


> Don't know if these were discussed yet but they're pretty identical to the new/hot item Givenchy ones ... Are they a must have?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862084



i ordered them and sent back  i am 5 9 and for me they just looked stupid. they arent exactly overknees, but they are not hitting below the knee either. so my legs just looked bulky and also there is no profile to the sole. i was looking forward to wearing them in fall/winter. but i guess they will be very slippery in snow with this kind of sole.

so if you are either way taller, or way smaller than i am, living in climates with no snow. then i guess i would recommend hehe


----------



## soxx

Hi ladies,
Saw this sale item dress in my local boutique. Need some comments, does it look like an old lady dress or curtain cloth?


----------



## fashion16

soxx said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> Saw this sale item dress in my local boutique. Need some comments, does it look like an old lady dress or curtain cloth?



Looks like something from that show, Three's Company from the 1970s. Sorry


----------



## soxx

fashion16 said:
			
		

> Looks like something from that show, Three's Company from the 1970s. Sorry



Thks for the honest opinion!  the price was quite cheap, maybe I should buy a bigger size and keep to wear when I'm in my 60s. Lol!


----------



## addictedtolove

butterfly_baby said:
			
		

> i ordered them and sent back  i am 5 9 and for me they just looked stupid. they arent exactly overknees, but they are not hitting below the knee either. so my legs just looked bulky and also there is no profile to the sole. i was looking forward to wearing them in fall/winter. but i guess they will be very slippery in snow with this kind of sole.
> 
> so if you are either way taller, or way smaller than i am, living in climates with no snow. then i guess i would recommend hehe



I'm 5'3 lol but with my legs being short idk if they'd work... The more I look at them the more the heel bothers me, I wish the leather cuff went all the way down and covered the heel.. If I see them in store I'll try them but I'm pretty sure I'm not going to order them bc I have a hunch they're going to be sent back! Lol


----------



## AEGIS

jellybebe said:


> I tried on the leather jacket as seen on Andy Torres from Style Scrapbook below. I thought it was decent quality for the price ($269 for real leather) but they only had an L which was too big and the style was a bit too cropped for my liking. I love the shoulder and arm detail though!




I like this jacket...very Bal


----------



## ahpeste

juneping said:
			
		

> ladies,
> i received it today...i am a US2...and got it in S...it's okay. the sleeves are quite tight...and the right arm is tighter than the left arm...not sure why??
> i think it runs TTS...but if you are looking for a slouchy look, size up. HTH.



I have returned more than 10 blazers because the right arm always feels tad small... I dont know if its my right arm bigger than the other or if it is their sizing .


----------



## PHENOMENON

phiphi said:
			
		

> that's a cool jacket! may i ask how you sized in it?



I wear a small, tts imo


----------



## Missh88

So excited, just ordered the attached!

Anyone else own any of these items?


----------



## 4Elegance

Missh88 said:
			
		

> So excited, just ordered the attached!
> 
> Anyone else own any of these items?



Love the shirt.  Would love to hear your thoughts once you receive it


----------



## AEGIS

a blogger i follow posted outfit pics with that Zara top.  She is an ott dresser in general


----------



## rx4dsoul

Missh88 said:
			
		

> So excited, just ordered the attached!
> 
> Anyone else own any of these items?



Looking forward to your jacket reveal !


----------



## juneping

ahpeste said:


> I have returned more than 10 blazers because the right arm always feels tad small... I dont know if its my right arm bigger than the other or if it is their sizing .



i've bought many zara items..this is the only one i felt the arms are different. i am keeping it.
it's normal of us to have one arm bigger than the other....


----------



## mishybelle

The burgundy long, bell sleeve mini dress fits tts and is bodycon. Size up for a looser fit. Unfortunately there's no lining on the dress, so I'd recommend a slip or spanx underneath.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

rx4dsoul said:


> You look gorgeous!
> I actually tried this one on in the pinkish/orangeish color but it was a tad too sheer for me...i wanted the black one but theyve ran out of my size



I bought that one too but the underskirt of it is very short...so I reserve wearing it for vacations. Maybe if I lose a few lbs then it will fit lower and therefore longer...who knows lol


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> I bought that one too but the underskirt of it is very short...so I reserve wearing it for vacations. Maybe if I lose a few lbs then it will fit lower and therefore longer...who knows lol



Haha good plan!


----------



## hermesugo

lovemysavior said:


> Has anybody bought or tried on either one of these shoes?  How do they fit and how much toe cleavage do the red ones show?  I'm not a fan of excessive toe cleavage.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1861190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1861191



I bought the first pair in the post, but in black and nude. They are really nice, no toe cleavage, they  look so classy, might buy the red too. Hope this helps!


----------



## lovemysavior

hermesugo said:
			
		

> I bought the first pair in the post, but in black and nude. They are really nice, no toe cleavage, they  look so classy, might buy the red too. Hope this helps!



Yes..very helpful thank u


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Just bought this new Zara top.  Really like the style, and the fit is true to size.  Here is the link:  http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...012/269186/868515/LEG-OF-MUTTON SLEEVE BLOUSE


----------



## chloe_chanel

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...W2012/269220/828124/PATENT LEATHER COURT SHOE

^^I couldn't resist and purchased these in black, too. And I appreciate all about the leather/lace peplum dress...I am bottom heavy and don't want to look too va-va voom, so I think I'll pass on this based on your reviews. I saw an associate look awesome in it in person, but she was like 5'7 and a size 4. I'm 5'5 and a 6-8 :-/


----------



## chloe_chanel

Jenny Lauren said:


> Just bought this new Zara top.  Really like the style, and the fit is true to size.  Here is the link:  http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...012/269186/868515/LEG-OF-MUTTON SLEEVE BLOUSE



Love your entire outfit! (as usual lol).


----------



## 4Elegance

Finally wore these pants.  I love that they can be dressy or casual.


----------



## miu miu1

4Elegance said:


> Finally wore these pants.  I love that they can be dressy or casual.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1868212



Wow, you look great 
Did'nt think they could look so casual.


----------



## 4Elegance

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Wow, you look great
> Did'nt think they could look so casual.



Thanks Miu Miu.  These are actually great and you can do so much with them because of the color scheme and fabric.  I would recommend to anyone.


----------



## cakegirl

Just placed a big order! 2 silk blouses(cream bib and studded), 3 pairs of jean (black, blue, and flocked), studded slippers and the leather jacket with the peplum.  I am hoping most of it works-I hate not having a store locally.


----------



## 4Elegance

cakegirl said:
			
		

> Just placed a big order! 2 silk blouses(cream bib and studded), 3 pairs of jean (black, blue, and flocked), studded slippers and the leather jacket with the peplum.  I am hoping most of it works-I hate not having a store locally.



Good luck.  Can't wait to see your haul.


----------



## Tiare

Went to the SoHo store over the weekend - bad idea. It's difficult to even move in there, it gets so busy. I managed to get a handful of items to purchase, but, the line for the dressing room, let alone checkout, made me turn around and leave.

I will have to return this week in the evening. I have my eye on two jackets and some of the t-shirts


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Just ordered the patent court shoes couldnt believe it and of course they were out of stock  so i put my email in to be told when the new stock would be in and it said around 2 weeks!!! BUT............................ i received an email 1.5 hour later saying they are back 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...W2012/269191/828124/PATENT LEATHER COURT SHOE


----------



## Meta

Has anyone seen this jacket in stires? If yes, thoughts/comments?


----------



## hermesugo

Hi Ladies, I just received the following! Very pleased with all of it, got my eye on 2 more blouses, might just go ahead and then I am done!! well at least I hope so!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../269186/931523/BLOUSE WITH CONTRASTING EDGING

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ara-W2012/269186/826631/GEOMETRIC PRINT SHIRT

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...012/269186/827026/ANIMAL PRINT CHIFFON BLOUSE

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-W2012/269211/939517/TOP WITH FRILLED HEM

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...W2012/269216/828124/PATENT LEATHER COURT SHOE

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...W2012/269216/828124/PATENT LEATHER COURT SHOE         ( Nude)


----------



## juneping

wow...the court shoes are only 20 pounds but 90 USD... why so expensive in the US...


----------



## jhs216

Just bought this top after seeing it on Wendy's Look Book (does that girl have a fashion misstep ever??)

Caviar Applique top

Here it is on Wendy:
Beautiful


----------



## Sparklybags

juneping said:


> wow...the court shoes are only 20 pounds but 90 USD... why so expensive in the US...



They're only $35.90

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...W2012/269191/828124/PATENT LEATHER COURT SHOE


----------



## juneping

Sparklybags said:


> They're only $35.90
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...W2012/269191/828124/PATENT LEATHER COURT SHOE



Oh...thanks!! where did i go and saw the 89.90??


----------



## bumblebees

The stud details on this dress are gorgeous and the material is nice and stretchy. Very comfortable.


----------



## KayuuKathey

I love the ballerina studs flats with the black ankle strap.

flats


----------



## bumblebees

jhs216 said:


> Just bought this top after seeing it on Wendy's Look Book (does that girl have a fashion misstep ever??)
> 
> Caviar Applique top
> 
> Here it is on Wendy:
> Beautiful



I was planning on getting this top too. Let me know how it fits. I've also been considering the blouse with pearls. Not sure if the color will wash me out.


----------



## 4Elegance

bumblebees said:
			
		

> I was planning on getting this top too. Let me know how it fits. I've also been considering the blouse with pearls. Not sure if the color will wash me out.



I have the blouse with pearls and love it.  Perfect with anything


----------



## jhs216

bumblebees said:


> I was planning on getting this top too. Let me know how it fits. I've also been considering the blouse with pearls. Not sure if the color will wash me out.



Will definitely let you know! Hope to get it by the end of the week!


----------



## jhs216

4Elegance said:


> I have the blouse with pearls and love it.  Perfect with anything



I was so in between the colors! The pearl one is so gorgeous. Do you have a picture of it on?


----------



## 4Elegance

jhs216 said:
			
		

> I was so in between the colors! The pearl one is so gorgeous. Do you have a picture of it on?



I don't have pics now will take some and post them.


----------



## kelbell35

Look what I found at Zara yesterday-


----------



## imlvholic

kelbell35 said:


> Look what I found at Zara yesterday-



I love this! Is that leather part of the jacket? How's the fit?


----------



## Jixiepix

4Elegance said:


> Finally wore these pants.  I love that they can be dressy or casual.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1868212



Love the print!!! Looks very nice, cant wait to receive mine in the mail


----------



## Star1231

samina said:


> Sammix- I've only seen it in red n white in the knit material..
> They have a textured polyester material in black, teal and plum which also looks great
> 
> 
> View attachment 1863483



I purchased the plum version of this top in the Dallas store and now I'm kicking myself since I didn't purchase the other colors (I don't live near a Zara).  Was this available online?


----------



## samina

Yes it's online, I tried the black in store n came home to order but none in stock


----------



## blueeyeskelli

hermesugo said:


> Hi Ladies, I just received the following! Very pleased with all of it, got my eye on 2 more blouses, might just go ahead and then I am done!! well at least I hope so!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../269186/931523/BLOUSE WITH CONTRASTING EDGING
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ara-W2012/269186/826631/GEOMETRIC PRINT SHIRT
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...012/269186/827026/ANIMAL PRINT CHIFFON BLOUSE
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-W2012/269211/939517/TOP WITH FRILLED HEM
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...W2012/269216/828124/PATENT LEATHER COURT SHOE
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...W2012/269216/828124/PATENT LEATHER COURT SHOE         ( Nude)




what a great haul!!! 

i ordered those shoes in black yesterday are they good on fit??? I want the nude also now may need to order them


----------



## 4Elegance

Jixiepix said:
			
		

> Love the print!!! Looks very nice, cant wait to receive mine in the mail



Thank you.   I have found them to be extremely versatile.  You'll love them.


----------



## 4Elegance

Here is my contribution.  One of my clients challenged me to create an on trend look with items at least a year old.  I used this Zara dress.  How did I do?


----------



## juneping

lovemysavior said:


> Mod pics?



i had a jacket on...and i thought the faux leather panel is pretty cool to mix and match in the wardrobe...


----------



## hermesugo

blueeyeskelli said:


> what a great haul!!!
> 
> i ordered those shoes in black yesterday are they good on fit??? I want the nude also now may need to order them



Thanks! Yes, they are a very good fit, true to size. I am very pleased with them, thinking about maybe getting the red but I don't know how often I would use red shoes?!?! Get the nude! they are a great colour!


----------



## 4Elegance

juneping said:
			
		

> i had a jacket on...and i thought the faux leather panel is pretty cool to mix and match in the wardrobe...



You look great as usual


----------



## blueeyeskelli

hermesugo said:


> Thanks! Yes, they are a very good fit, true to size. I am very pleased with them, thinking about maybe getting the red but I don't know how often I would use red shoes?!?! Get the nude! they are a great colour!



I am exactly the same!! i want all of the colours especially as they are a steal in price!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

I love Zara but the only Zara store in Sydney where I live (that just opened early this year if I remember correctly) is always so busy and I can rarely find my size. Zara Sydney also doesn't stock all the styles available in US/Europe.

I will be travelling to Europe in about 3.5 weeks and there are a few items currently on Zara website that I'd like to get while I am there. I am not quite sure how much longer they will be available (these styles I like have been available since mid-end of July ) or if they restock at all. Since many of you are Zara lovers, do you happen to know roughly how long Zara usually stock seasonal items (in this case I'm referring to the Fall transition collection before they move on to full Winter)?

Thank you!!


----------



## icecreamom

kelbell35 said:


> Look what I found at Zara yesterday-



OMG I Love it!!


----------



## addictedtolove

kelbell35 said:
			
		

> Look what I found at Zara yesterday-



This is gorgeous! Looks awesome on you!


----------



## clcoons

KayuuKathey said:


> I love the ballerina studs flats with the black ankle strap.
> 
> flats



Thank you for posting these! I'm going to Vegas next week (we don't have a Zara here, so I have to rely on the one there!) and I will definitely be keeping an eye out for these! Divine!


----------



## lovemysavior

juneping said:


> i had a jacket on...and i thought the faux leather panel is pretty cool to mix and match in the wardrobe...


 
Ooh I like it!  Your whole outfit looks fab!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

chloe_chanel said:


> Love your entire outfit! (as usual lol).



Thank you so much!!!

Here is a new camo jacket from Zara.


----------



## juneping

4Elegance said:


> Here is my contribution.  One of my clients challenged me to create an on trend look with items at least a year old.  I used this Zara dress.  How did I do?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1869467



i like it...the print of the dress is really nice.  
are those AW booties??



4Elegance said:


> You look great as usual


thanks!!



lovemysavior said:


> Ooh I like it!  Your whole outfit looks fab!


thanks!!
re sizing if you're going to buy it...i'd take the usual size...i realized the pleather doesn't sit nicely if there's too much room....


----------



## 4Elegance

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Here is a new camo jacket from Zara.



Looking good.  Love the jacket.


----------



## 4Elegance

juneping said:
			
		

> i like it...the print of the dress is really nice.
> are those AW booties??
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> thanks!!
> re sizing if you're going to buy it...i'd take the usual size...i realized the pleather doesn't sit nicely if there's too much room....



Hi juneping thanks for the kind words and yep the booties are AW and still my favorite


----------



## PHENOMENON

pixiesparkle said:
			
		

> I love Zara but the only Zara store in Sydney where I live (that just opened early this year if I remember correctly) is always so busy and I can rarely find my size. Zara Sydney also doesn't stock all the styles available in US/Europe.
> 
> I will be travelling to Europe in about 3.5 weeks and there are a few items currently on Zara website that I'd like to get while I am there. I am not quite sure how much longer they will be available (these styles I like have been available since mid-end of July ) or if they restock at all. Since many of you are Zara lovers, do you happen to know roughly how long Zara usually stock seasonal items (in this case I'm referring to the Fall transition collection before they move on to full Winter)?
> 
> Thank you!!



Depending on the items, it can change in a blink of an eye. All stores have different stocks, so visit as many stores as you can


----------



## Dukeprincess

4Elegance said:


> Here is my contribution.  One of my clients challenged me to create an on trend look with items at least a year old.  I used this Zara dress.  How did I do?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1869467







juneping said:


> i had a jacket on...and i thought the faux leather panel is pretty cool to mix and match in the wardrobe...



I love your style.


----------



## Star1231

samina said:


> Yes it's online, I tried the black in store n came home to order but none in stock



Just found it!  I kept looking under 'shirts' while it was under 't-shirts'.  Thanks!


----------



## Star1231

I'm really annoyed with Zara right now.  I am currently in AZ where there is no Zara and am nowhere near a brick and mortar store.  A few weeks ago, while at home in TX, I purchased this jacket that I was really looking forward to wearing:

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...69184/912530/WOOL CARDIGAN WITH METAL CORDING

Well this morning, I decided to wear it.  As I was putting it on, I noticed that were was a strange clicking sound in the jacket when I moved it around.  It turns out, that there are two plastic sensors on both sides of the peplum.  There is no way to take them out because the sewing is intact, no rips or anything.  It is really bizarre, it's like they were put in when the jacket was being manufactured.  I know I can probably contact Zara but I'm sure I misplaced my receipt.  Has this happened before with anyone else?  Very annoyed right now!!


----------



## imlvholic

juneping said:


> i had a jacket on...and i thought the faux leather panel is pretty cool to mix and match in the wardrobe...



June, i love the pairing. I can already tell, this top will be very versatile for fall, i got it w/ the lace shoulder


----------



## 4Elegance

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> I love your style.



Thanks Duke


----------



## juneping

imlvholic said:


> June, i love the pairing. I can already tell, this top will be very versatile for fall, i got it w/ the lace shoulder



thanks!! i've always wanted a leather panel top since last f/w....i am glad i finally found one at a very good price point...


----------



## chloe_chanel

Couldn't resist these shoes: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-us-W2012/269195/960579/BASIC VAMP AND HEEL


----------



## chloe_chanel

juneping said:
			
		

> i had a jacket on...and i thought the faux leather panel is pretty cool to mix and match in the wardrobe...



Love your outfit so much!


----------



## boxermomof2

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Here is a new camo jacket from Zara.



I bought this yesterday!
You look great! How does the sizing run?


----------



## juneping

chloe_chanel said:


> Love your outfit so much!



thank you!!


----------



## pwecious_323

I just tried these studded pumps at Zara but not sure if I should get them. Seems abit too trendy and edgy. Thoughts?


----------



## jhs216

pwecious_323 said:


> I just tried these studded pumps at Zara but not sure if I should get them. Seems abit too trendy and edgy. Thoughts?
> 
> img.makeupalley.com/7/5/5/3/2315877.JPG



I do like them very much. I think they would look great with a lot of things.


----------



## chloe_chanel

pwecious_323 said:


> I just tried these studded pumps at Zara but not sure if I should get them. Seems abit too trendy and edgy. Thoughts?
> 
> img.makeupalley.com/7/5/5/3/2315877.JPG



They look great on you, especially paired with those black skinnies. I actually am glad you modeled these because now I think they look better than I had previously thought.


----------



## honeybunch

juneping said:


> i had a jacket on...and i thought the faux leather panel is pretty cool to mix and match in the wardrobe...



I have this top too.  It looks great on you.  When I bought it it was really creased on the faux leather panel part.  Have you tried ironing it?

Does anybody have this coat and does it stink like the black version?  I've not seen this in stores yet.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...W2012/269183/938523/COAT WITH LEATHER SLEEVES

I tried the red tweed jacket with half leather sleeves and the sizing was HUGE.  I'm normally am XS in Zara and the XS was massive.


----------



## jhs216

Loving this dress:
Puff sleeve crimson dress

This spiked bag is also kind of cool!


----------



## juneping

honeybunch said:


> I have this top too.  It looks great on you.  When I bought it it was really creased on the faux leather panel part.  Have you tried ironing it?
> 
> Does anybody have this coat and does it stink like the black version?  I've not seen this in stores yet.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...W2012/269183/938523/COAT WITH LEATHER SLEEVES
> 
> I tried the red tweed jacket with half leather sleeves and the sizing was HUGE.  I'm normally am XS in Zara and the XS was massive.



no...if you want to, try iron on the inside so you won't melt the fake leather. i don't fold it...just hang carefully...hate the creases..
i ironed my dress (some polyester or acrylic fabric) and the fabric melted onto the iron....what a nightmare.


----------



## honeybunch

juneping said:


> no...if you want to, try iron on the inside so you won't melt the fake leather. i don't fold it...just hang carefully...hate the creases..
> i ironed my dress (some polyester or acrylic fabric) and the fabric melted onto the iron....what a nightmare.



Thanks.  I bought the top in store but for some reason it was really creased.  Was yours creased when you bought it and did you by it in store or online?

Sorry to hear about the dress you ironed


----------



## juneping

honeybunch said:


> Thanks.  I bought the top in store but for some reason it was really creased.  Was yours creased when you bought it and did you by it in store or online?
> 
> Sorry to hear about the dress you ironed



i got it online and it's not creased at all...i couldn't find any in the store at all.
you can hang it over night to see if it's improved and try blow dry to see it works...or you can use a hot towel on top of the faux leather...just not directly on top of the material...i hope you'll get the crease out...


----------



## honeybunch

juneping said:


> i got it online and it's not creased at all...i couldn't find any in the store at all.
> you can hang it over night to see if it's improved and try blow dry to see it works...or you can use a hot towel on top of the faux leather...just not directly on top of the material...i hope you'll get the crease out...



I've had it hanging up for several days. Just tried to iron it on the reverse and it's not made any difference.  Might try to order one online but I think it may have sold out.


----------



## CA95616

The coat was recalled due to it being too similar to the original high end designer version.


----------



## juneping

honeybunch said:


> I've had it hanging up for several days. Just tried to iron it on the reverse and it's not made any difference.  Might try to order one online but I think it may have sold out.








i got this but the leather is black instead of green? gray??...this color still available in all sizes...
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../269190/963010/JUMPER WITH FAUX LEATHER FRONT


----------



## honeybunch

juneping said:


> static.zara.net/photos//2012/I/0/1/p/1494/920/501/1494920501_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1347465357357
> i got this but the leather is black instead of green? gray??...this color still available in all sizes...
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../269190/963010/JUMPER WITH FAUX LEATHER FRONT



Yes, I saw that one but it's different.  It's not black, the black has sold out.  I've added my email address to get an alert when it's back in stock.


----------



## 4Elegance

Purchased these yesterday.  Now I just need the perfect outfit.  Suggestions?


----------



## pixiesparkle

4Elegance said:


> Purchased these yesterday.  Now I just need the perfect outfit.  Suggestions?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871275


ooh they look great!! I hardly wear heels with ankle straps so I'm not quite sure but I think these would look great paired with a simple black skirt (pencil, peplum, leather..I think they're all great), a plain cream colored or white top and beige trench coat/blazer. Definitely add a red clutch or bag if you want a little more pop.Otherwise a black bag will do. I'm obsessed with oversized clutches these days . I like to stick to just 2 or 3 colours max in an outfit (except for floral prints).

I have a soft spot for feathers and I want the tie dye feather skirt on Zara website soooooo badly but I don't think I can find it in my size anymore next month. I'll definitely visit as many Zara stores in Paris/Milan/Rome as I can when I visit in October..*fingers crossed the feather gods are on my side this time*


----------



## 4Elegance

pixiesparkle said:
			
		

> ooh they look great!! I hardly wear heels with ankle straps so I'm not quite sure but I think these would look great paired with a simple black skirt (pencil, peplum, leather..I think they're all great), a plain cream colored or white top and beige trench coat/blazer. Definitely add a red clutch or bag if you want a little more pop.Otherwise a black bag will do. I'm obsessed with oversized clutches these days . I like to stick to just 2 or 3 colours max in an outfit (except for floral prints).
> 
> I have a soft spot for feathers and I want the tie dye feather skirt on Zara website soooooo badly but I don't think I can find it in my size anymore next month. I'll definitely visit as many Zara stores in Paris/Milan/Rome as I can when I visit in October..*fingers crossed the feather gods are on my side this time*



Thanks for the suggestions.  I saw the feather skirt yesterday and love it but they didn't have my size.  Can't wait to see your haul


----------



## bumblebees

honeybunch said:


> Yes, I saw that one but it's different.  It's not black, the black has sold out.  I've added my email address to get an alert when it's back in stock.



The black one is in stock I just bought it online not that long ago. All the sizes were available.


----------



## juneping

bumblebees said:


> The black one is in stock I just bought it online not that long ago. All the sizes were available.



she's in the UK...that's why i posted the greenish gray one...do you like that color? i really do...but i am on a ban now....


----------



## saira1214

Zara is killing me!!


----------



## honeybunch

bumblebees said:


> The black one is in stock I just bought it online not that long ago. All the sizes were available.



I live in the UK and the black is sold out on the UK website.


----------



## honeybunch

juneping said:


> she's in the UK...that's why i posted the greenish gray one...do you like that color? i really do...but i am on a ban now....



I'm not too sure about the colour.  It looks better in black.


----------



## saira1214

CA95616 said:


> The coat was recalled due to it being too similar to the original high end designer version.


 Interesting. Who is the original designer?


----------



## jhs216

I'm kind of out of it today, is this tickidy tack?


----------



## juneping

honeybunch said:


> I'm not too sure about the colour.  It looks better in black.



that's true...i hope you'll get it soon. i too signed up for the email alert...and it was back in stock within a week. fingers crossed for you.


----------



## honeybunch

juneping said:


> that's true...i hope you'll get it soon. i too signed up for the email alert...and it was back in stock within a week. fingers crossed for you.



Thanks!  Yes, they're normally quite quick about restocking things.  Just out of interest, Is your top slightly asymmetric at the front?  I noticed that the one I have seems to be slightly longer on one side.  Not sure if it's a manufacturing fault or intentional.


----------



## lauren_t

Saw a gorgeous faux fur lined parka for £99 but they sadly didn't have my size! Hoping to get it next week!


----------



## juneping

honeybunch said:


> Thanks!  Yes, they're normally quite quick about restocking things.  Just out of interest, Is your top slightly asymmetric at the front?  I noticed that the one I have seems to be slightly longer on one side.  Not sure if it's a manufacturing fault or intentional.



it's intentional....the asymmetry hem was too subtle.....i too felt it look weird when i first tried it...and checked the zara site again...


----------



## honeybunch

juneping said:


> it's intentional....the asymmetry hem was too subtle.....i too felt it look weird when i first tried it...and checked the zara site again...



Yes, I thought it was a fault.  You're right, it's very subtle!


----------



## cakegirl

cakegirl said:


> Just placed a big order! 2 silk blouses(cream bib and studded), 3 pairs of jean (black, blue, and flocked), studded slippers and the leather jacket with the peplum.  I am hoping most of it works-I hate not having a store locally.



I got my order in today and it was a little disappointing.
I am only keeping 3 items.
The studded slipper is cute and comfortable.
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...n/zara-us-W2012/269196/828235/STUDDED SLIPPER
the printed silk blouse with studs is a nice silk and good drapey fit for an inexpensive embellished item.
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../269186/894501/PRINTED SILK BLOUSE WITH STUDS

I am keeping a pair of TRF skinny jeans too.

But I am returning the rest.

the sleeves are open and don't have buttons on the cuff. looks like a pirate shirt
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...12/269186/951009/STUDIO BLOUSE WITH BIB FRONT

the leather jacket with the fill at the waist smelled awful-musty and mildewy
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...827433/LEATHER JACKET WITH FRILL AT THE WAIST

I am returning the flocked jeans because they are defective. The flocking is peeling in spots and there is a big section that didnt get the pattern. it is very noticeable.
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../897045/5B TWILL BRUSH DENIM WITH FLOCK PRINT

Also returning the straight leg jeans because the wash is not good-very dated.


----------



## honeybunch

cakegirl said:


> I got my order in today and it was a little disappointing.
> I am only keeping 3 items.
> The studded slipper is cute and comfortable.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...n/zara-us-W2012/269196/828235/STUDDED SLIPPER
> the printed silk blouse with studs is a nice silk and good drapey fit for an inexpensive embellished item.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../269186/894501/PRINTED SILK BLOUSE WITH STUDS
> 
> I am keeping a pair of TRF skinny jeans too.
> 
> But I am returning the rest.
> 
> the sleeves are open and don't have buttons on the cuff. looks like a pirate shirt
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...12/269186/951009/STUDIO BLOUSE WITH BIB FRONT
> 
> the leather jacket with the fill at the waist smelled awful-musty and mildewy
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...827433/LEATHER JACKET WITH FRILL AT THE WAIST
> 
> I am returning the flocked jeans because they are defective. The flocking is peeling in spots and there is a big section that didnt get the pattern. it is very noticeable.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../897045/5B TWILL BRUSH DENIM WITH FLOCK PRINT
> 
> Also returning the straight leg jeans because the wash is not good-very dated.



Disappointing but at least you have a couple of keepers.


----------



## melvel

pwecious_323 said:


> I just tried these studded pumps at Zara but not sure if I should get them. Seems abit too trendy and edgy. Thoughts?
> 
> img.makeupalley.com/7/5/5/3/2315877.JPG



I love this! Will head on over to Zara to get one!


----------



## laeticia

are zara leather jackets worth it?

have my eye on this in the camel

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-W2012/269184/825012/QUILTED LEATHER JACKET

but since i live in a humid country, i'm thinking that i might get more wear out of the pvc version, which is also easier to take care of as it can be washed.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-W2012/269209/902131/QUILTED JACKET


----------



## Missh88

laeticia said:
			
		

> are zara leather jackets worth it?
> 
> have my eye on this in the camel
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269184/825012/QUILTED%20LEATHER%20JACKET
> 
> but since i live in a humid country, i'm thinking that i might get more wear out of the pvc version, which is also easier to take care of as it can be washed.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269209/902131/QUILTED%20JACKET



Just bought the camel jacket - it is beautiful!


----------



## Missh88

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Looking forward to your jacket reveal !



Revealed!


----------



## laeticia

Missh88 said:
			
		

> Just bought the camel jacket - it is beautiful!



It is such a gorgeous jacket! I just wish Zara wasn't so marked up where I live, it's the equivalent of US$245 here vs US$189 on the US website. I would order online except for Zara's sometimes inconsistent sizing!


----------



## Missh88

laeticia said:
			
		

> It is such a gorgeous jacket! I just wish Zara wasn't so marked up where I live, it's the equivalent of US$245 here vs US$189 on the US website. I would order online except for Zara's sometimes inconsistent sizing!



I paid in GB£ the equivalent of around US$195 - so about the same as US since that price probably doesn't include tax.

If you do take the plunge, my advice is to take a size up as it seems to run small...!


----------



## Paris Darling

Missh88 said:


> Just bought the camel jacket - it is beautiful!



Wow! Love your whole outfit!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Missh88 said:
			
		

> Revealed!



Oohh i like it! And love how you wear it too!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Zara fantasy blazer which I love =)


----------



## hermesugo

Anyone here seen these or tried them on? Thank you!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...9187/870572/LEATHER-
EFFECT JEGGING WITH ZIPS

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2/269186/899152/BLOUSE WITH LEATHER APPLIQUÉS


----------



## mishybelle

I wore my trf combined sleeve dress last night and love it. It's bodycon, the fabric is thick and stretchy, lined and the faux leather actually looks and feels really close to the real deal. I took a size up from my Zara woman size. The sleeves were snug at first, but stretched out. Can't beat it for $60

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...012/269210/930539/DRESS WITH COMBINED SLEEVES


----------



## kelbell35

imlvholic said:


> I love this! Is that leather part of the jacket? How's the fit?



Yes, the leather is part of the jacket, and it's really nice and buttery!  The rest of the jacket is thin - there is only a sheer black lining on the back of the jacket and the sleeves and the rest is unlined.  The shoulders are pretty poofy, too.  I tried my normal Zara size, and it runs sort of large.  I do really like it though, so I'm debating if it's worth the price to me.



addictedtolove said:


> This is gorgeous! Looks awesome on you!



Thank you! 



honeybunch said:


> I tried the red tweed jacket with half leather sleeves and the sizing was HUGE.  I'm normally am XS in Zara and the XS was massive.



I agree that it runs pretty large!  I really like the style though, so I'm trying to see if I can pull it off.


----------



## imlvholic

kelbell35 said:


> Yes, the leather is part of the jacket, and it's really nice and buttery!  The rest of the jacket is thin - there is only a sheer black lining on the back of the jacket and the sleeves and the rest is unlined.  The shoulders are pretty poofy, too.  I tried my normal Zara size, and it runs sort of large.  I do really like it though, so I'm debating if it's worth the price to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that it runs pretty large!  I really like the style though, so I'm trying to see if I can pull it off.



I'm gonna have to check it out in person. I really love the style, color, cut & it not being too thick. At least i can make use of it on my type of climate. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## linxnme

I love the leather jacket with the studs. I see a splurge in the next few weeks.


----------



## kiabear3

Ootd

Rubberized effect leggings and denim trf shirt (with IM Bobby sneakers). Both currently instores.


----------



## lazeny

I saw a nice leather bomber jacket in tan. But it's Zara Men. Looked perfect on me if I do say so myself LOL. 

I like Zara, but Zara doesn't like me. I'm a plus sized woman so I can't fit on their dresses. I used to love their shoes but they're not that durable.


----------



## miu miu1

Leather jacket with studs


----------



## 4Elegance

kiabear3 said:
			
		

> Ootd
> 
> Rubberized effect leggings and denim trf shirt (with IM Bobby sneakers). Both currently instores.



I love your shoes.  Great color


----------



## honeybunch

kelbell35 said:


> Yes, the leather is part of the jacket, and it's really nice and buttery!  The rest of the jacket is thin - there is only a sheer black lining on the back of the jacket and the sleeves and the rest is unlined.  The shoulders are pretty poofy, too.  I tried my normal Zara size, and it runs sort of large.  I do really like it though, so I'm debating if it's worth the price to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that it runs pretty large!  I really like the style though, so I'm trying to see if I can pull it off.



I hope you can pull it off as it's gorgeous.  I'm really tiny and the XS looked ridiculous on me.  There's no way I could pull it off.  I'm so sad 

Has anyone tried this on?  I'm normally XS in skirts so I wondered if it may be too big as it only comes in S.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...7014/PEPLUM SKIRT WITH FAUX LEATHER WAISTBAND


----------



## chloe_chanel

kiabear3 said:
			
		

> Ootd
> 
> Rubberized effect leggings and denim trf shirt (with IM Bobby sneakers). Both currently instores.



Cute!


----------



## jellybebe

Found this gorgeous cream sweatshirt with intricate beading/crystal detail at the lower arms. It's part of the web collection but I can't find a pic of it online! Was so tempted but cream shows dirt and wear so easily, and the cream colour makes it very casual. I wish it was available in black!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

lazeny said:
			
		

> I saw a nice leather bomber jacket in tan. But it's Zara Men. Looked perfect on me if I do say so myself LOL.
> 
> I like Zara, but Zara doesn't like me. I'm a plus sized woman so I can't fit on their dresses. I used to love their shoes but they're not that durable.



It's not just you dear, I'm 115 lbs size 2 or 4 and their tops hate me, mind you I'm only like a 36c.  I haven't tried the pants yet but I stick to dresses and some jackets


----------



## Ebonynoir

kiabear3 said:


> Ootd
> 
> Rubberized effect leggings and denim trf shirt (with IM Bobby sneakers). Both currently instores.



love your shoes


----------



## erinrose

Hi ladies, you all look great!

I found these shoes and I can´t decide if I should get them? What do you think? Keep in mind I don´t own a single pair of nude pumps.


----------



## 4Elegance

erinrose said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, you all look great!
> 
> I found these shoes and I can´t decide if I should get them? What do you think? Keep in mind I don´t own a single pair of nude pumps.



I like them.  There are so many versions of these right now.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I NEED these sneakers.  Has anyone seen them IRL?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...n/zara-us-W2012/287002/870598/STUDDED SNEAKER


----------



## Meta

weN84 said:


> Has anyone seen this jacket in stires? If yes, thoughts/comments?



The store in DC still doesn't have this, or at least not the one in Georgetown. I was in NYC over the weekend, and was able to try this. This is well-made and fits tts. But since it's a jacket, I have to go one size up to be able to wear sweater or thicker tops underneath. I'm just waiting for it to go on sale!


----------



## icecreamom

Dukeprincess said:


> I NEED these sneakers.  Has anyone seen them IRL?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...n/zara-us-W2012/287002/870598/STUDDED SNEAKER


 Me too! I check the site everyday to see if they are available.


----------



## kml2887

erinrose said:


> Hi ladies, you all look great!
> 
> I found these shoes and I can´t decide if I should get them? What do you think? Keep in mind I don´t own a single pair of nude pumps.


 
I have these...I don't think the description says this, but the "metal" toe is actually a plastic. They look great when wearing them/from far away, but up close it looks a bit cheap. I still kept them because the nude matched my skin well and I figure no one will be inspecting my shoes up close.   I purchased mine in the summer, so it's possible this new shipment is a better quality though...


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Meee yesterday 
Zara pants 
Zara tee


----------



## yellow08

icecreamom said:
			
		

> Me too! I check the site everyday to see if they are available.



Me too! LOL


----------



## south-of-france

Sweetyqbk said:


> Meee yesterday
> Zara pants
> Zara tee



Very nice!  
Is that a mini or micro Celine? TIA!


----------



## Dukeprincess

icecreamom said:


> Me too! I check the site everyday to see if they are available.





yellow08 said:


> Me too! LOL



Looks like they are available some places in the store, because of course they are being sold on eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/All-Sizes-Z...37170?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c2b58ff92


----------



## Sweetyqbk

south-of-france said:
			
		

> Very nice!
> Is that a mini or micro Celine? TIA!



Thanks. It's a mini and I love her =)


----------



## rx4dsoul

I went a little crazy at Zara yesterday :
1. Black peplum skirt
2. Structured tan skirt
3. Sheer tee with stud details on thr print (love this!!)
4. Zara perfume
5. Studded clutch
6. Green dress with zip front detail
7. Knit draped cardi with leather sleeves


----------



## rx4dsoul

The clutch reminds me of Bal bags (which Im gaga over!)


----------



## rx4dsoul

Too bad i only had an hour to look around as i was on a tight schedule .
But I was able to take a look at some  other jackets they had and snapped some spy pics which ill try to upload later


----------



## authenticplease

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Meee yesterday
> Zara pants
> Zara tee



Lovely!  I adore the color combo accented by your mini  also intrigued by the H bag


----------



## hermesugo

That's it, after my last purchases a couple of weeks ago, I have banned myself from the Zara website, here are my latest buys..

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-W2012/269186/902001/MAO COLLAR BLOUSE

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-W2012/269186/826667/SHIRT WITH SKULL BUTTONS

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-W2012/269186/825595/MAO COLLAR SHIRT     ( Deep Blue)


----------



## imlvholic

Everytime i check the Zara website, they have something new to tempt me. I can't wait to see & try a lot of stuff i'm eyeing on my next trip to NY soon. Everytime i go there, i always come home w/ more than what i planned to spend. Crazy!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

My local Zara got a shipment of the Camou jacket today! I love it! I can't wait for a temperature drop so I can finally wear these two pieces


----------



## jellybebe

Lots of cute stuff at Zara. I am on a ban but tried on some stuff for fun. I think this jacket is Zara's take on Isabel Marant's Lindsey (silk western jacket).


----------



## jellybebe

This is the sweatshirt with the funky sleeves I was talking about in a previous post.


----------



## icecreamom

jellybebe said:


> This is the sweatshirt with the funky sleeves I was talking about in a previous post.



I saw this too! I really like it! But I'm also banned specially cuz I'm getting the new Iphone this weekend ha!


----------



## jellybebe

icecreamom said:
			
		

> I saw this too! I really like it! But I'm also banned specially cuz I'm getting the new Iphone this weekend ha!



Ooh nice. I want that too but my contract isn't up for another year I think. 

Sorry I didn't mean to post 2 identical pics, haha.


----------



## imlvholic

jellybebe said:


> Lots of cute stuff at Zara. I am on a ban but tried on some stuff for fun. I think this jacket is Zara's take on Isabel Marant's Lindsey (silk western jacket).





jellybebe said:


> This is the sweatshirt with the funky sleeves I was talking about in a previous post.



I love these, i can't wait to try them in person.


----------



## jellybebe

I liked this houndstooth jacket the best of all the things I tried on. It's well-made except one of the chains on the wrist was coming loose.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Zara basic black pants that go with everything!!


----------



## arnott

jellybebe said:


> I liked this houndstooth jacket the best of all the things I tried on. It's well-made except one of the chains on the wrist was coming loose.



Looking good, Jelly!  Is that an engagement ring I see?


----------



## Gurzzy

Has anyone seen or tried on this jacket?


----------



## honeybunch

Gurzzy said:


> Has anyone seen or tried on this jacket?



No, I've never seen that but it looks nice!  Is this from the look book?


----------



## Gurzzy

honeybunch said:


> No, I've never seen that but it looks nice!  Is this from the look book?



I originally saw it in the lookbook, but it is now on the site to purchase. Its TRF.


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

Just got back from Zara empty handed. Most of their work dresses have padded shoulders for some reason, which makes me look like a football player


----------



## laeticia

Gurzzy said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen or tried on this jacket?



Would love to hear any reviews of this. It's not yet available at my local store!


----------



## saira1214

Gurzzy said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen or tried on this jacket?



I've  been waiting for it to be available online!!


----------



## pro_shopper

chris7891 said:
			
		

> No I don't think it is.



Actually, you can order Zara online. Just go to www.zara.com and shop away.


----------



## bumblebees

jellybebe said:


> Lots of cute stuff at Zara. I am on a ban but tried on some stuff for fun. I think this jacket is Zara's take on Isabel Marant's Lindsey (silk western jacket).



How is the fit? I'm not sure if I should get my usual size or if I should size up. It looks great on you btw.


----------



## jellybebe

bumblebees said:
			
		

> How is the fit? I'm not sure if I should get my usual size or if I should size up. It looks great on you btw.



Thanks! It's super cute and flattering. I am trying on a M in the pic, which is my usual size.


----------



## orchidian

Omg, I just found this thread. This is awesome. I just bought the Zara Quilted Leather Jacket in black and the black Blazer with Shoulder Detailing. Can't wait


----------



## mishybelle

Gurzzy said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen or tried on this jacket?



Would love to know how it fits! I'm a woman Size M and typically size up for trf, but sometimes their jackets run big.


----------



## MrsT4

Hello everyone, love this thread!
I am on the hunt for a biker jacket but currently don't have the budget for a real leather one so I found this in the TRF range: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-neu-W2012/269209/899150/JACKET WITH ZIPS
If anyone has seen it and tried it on - does it run true to size? I'm usually between a UK size 8 and 10 (US 4 and 6) - should I get Small or Medium? How does the material look and feel?
Any info very much appreciated!!


----------



## heather123

Love Zara! There's a great branch in Nimes, south of France, where we come for holidays. I always pick up great summer tees there and this time I also got a dirt-cheap huge hobo. I was delighted with the bag as I wanted something cheap to stuff a load of crap in for the journey back to Ireland.


----------



## FlapperGal

I love Zara.  They are a mainstay in Miami.  Great stores, selection, prices.  And they make clothes for the petite woman.  Not everyone is 5'11". Model size. Gheesh.  A lot of Latin women here are petite.


----------



## bumblebees

I'm quite disappointed with this top. It runs tts. I got a small and the sleeves were really big on me. I have lanky arms so it could have just been me but they were like bell bottom sleeves and was not flattering. It looks much better on the website than it does irl imo.


----------



## bumblebees

I got these shoes and absolutely love them. I have a hard time finding nude shoes because of my light skin and these are perfect. They are a sandy beige suede and not as light as pictured, they are actually 2-3 shades darker but still a light nude and the contrasting studded strap is gorgeous, it's my favorite part of the shoe. Since they're pointy toe I sized up half a size and it fits perfect. The heel is a comfortable three inches which is a bonus btw.


----------



## boxermomof2

I just ordered the skull flats for my son's GF.
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-us-W2012/269221/828190/SKULL SLIPPER
 Does anyone know how the sizing runs for TRF shoes? I'm shopping early for Christmas.


----------



## green.bee

bumblebees said:


> I got these shoes and absolutely love them. I have a hard time finding nude shoes because of my light skin and these are perfect. They are a sandy beige suede and not as light as pictured, they are actually 2-3 shades darker but still a light nude and the contrasting studded strap is gorgeous, it's my favorite part of the shoe. Since they're pointy toe I sized up half a size and it fits perfect. The heel is a comfortable three inches which is a bonus btw.



I like these. They are simple yet still have character. A walkable heel is a bonus indeed.


----------



## purse-nality

Basic tank & peplum skirt


----------



## rx4dsoul

purse-nality said:
			
		

> Basic tank & peplum skirt



Gorrgeouss!!! You have such great taste 
(it doesnt look like separates but rather one whole dress in this photo! )


----------



## gottaluvmybags

purse-nality said:
			
		

> Basic tank & peplum skirt



Gorgeous!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Picked up some basics and Mommy friendly clothes...No time to fit anything a while ago because of a screaming infant, Im crazy about their organic shirts w/ spikes..not child friendly though hehe
and these shorts rock! I love anything w/ flag and stud details!!!
Also got thesehttp://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/ph/en/zara-W2012/269216/883079/POINTED%20STUDDED%20BALLERINA in both colors


----------



## chloe_chanel

purse-nality said:
			
		

> Basic tank & peplum skirt



I love your bag!


----------



## Eli84

purse-nality said:


> Basic tank & peplum skirt



You are gorgeous, love your whole outfit


----------



## bumblebees

My next purchases.


----------



## bumblebees

I also want to get these two coats when they become available.


----------



## imlvholic

bumblebees said:


> My next purchases.



I like your choices. I will have to check those in person myself.


----------



## chloe_chanel

bumblebees said:


> My next purchases.



love the dress! I want that.


----------



## saira1214

Really like this coat, but I know that it won't fit me.


----------



## indi3r4

I've been eyeing this leather jacket since it came out and finally pull the plug today.. I absolutely love them but I need your opinion ladies.. I really like how the size small fit me (pictured) but I can't zip it up.. I have to go to medium to be able to zip it but it's rather loose everywhere else.. So, should I stick with small or go with medium?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

My mom bought this cotton peplum top in colors for me....So that I would look girly acc to her hehe! then she bought those shirt like mine in all colors as well the one w/ spike buttons, she looks good!


----------



## mellecyn

indi3r4 said:


> I've been eyeing this leather jacket since it came out and finally pull the plug today.. I absolutely love them but I need your opinion ladies.. I really like how the size small fit me (pictured) but I can't zip it up.. I have to go to medium to be able to zip it but it's rather loose everywhere else.. So, should I stick with small or go with medium?
> 
> View attachment 1887886


 
Can you not zip it at all? Because I have some jackets that are really tight if I close them but I wear them open most of the time. ALthough to me it is nice to have the possibility to close it and if you can´t close at all it´s a sign that it´s too small.


----------



## mellecyn

I bought this small bag, I needed some edgy bling accessory. As well as being perfect size for evenings out.


----------



## 4Elegance

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> I've been eyeing this leather jacket since it came out and finally pull the plug today.. I absolutely love them but I need your opinion ladies.. I really like how the size small fit me (pictured) but I can't zip it up.. I have to go to medium to be able to zip it but it's rather loose everywhere else.. So, should I stick with small or go with medium?



I would size up.  Once you add layers under a medium will look better


----------



## rx4dsoul

Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> My mom bought this cotton peplum top in colors for me....So that I would look girly acc to her hehe! then she bought those shirt like mine in all colors as well the one w/ spike buttons, she looks good!



Okay , so i tried this one on in the store and it made me look preggers  and  now you just had a baby and that plain peplum tee is simply divine on you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Really really pleased with this clutch!


----------



## boxermomof2

indi3r4 said:


> I've been eyeing this leather jacket since it came out and finally pull the plug today.. I absolutely love them but I need your opinion ladies.. I really like how the size small fit me (pictured) but I can't zip it up.. I have to go to medium to be able to zip it but it's rather loose everywhere else.. So, should I stick with small or go with medium?
> 
> View attachment 1887886




It all depends on what you like. I own several Balenciaga leather jackets and they are not suppose to be zipped.
Check out the mod pics-

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/bal-moto-jackets-pics-and-chat-754922.html


----------



## icecreamom

bumblebees said:


> My next purchases.


  That dress is stunning!


----------



## icecreamom

bumblebees said:


> I also want to get these two coats when they become available.


  The burgundy coat looks like is the same style as the stinky (disappeared) black one!


----------



## icecreamom

indi3r4 said:


> I've been eyeing this leather jacket since it came out and finally pull the plug today.. I absolutely love them but I need your opinion ladies.. I really like how the size small fit me (pictured) but I can't zip it up.. I have to go to medium to be able to zip it but it's rather loose everywhere else.. So, should I stick with small or go with medium?
> 
> View attachment 1887886





4Elegance said:


> I would size up.  Once you add layers under a medium will look better



This! I went to the store and exchanged my camou jacket for the same  reason. I had initially bought the M (my regular size) but I tried to  layer with sweaters for the winter and it was hard to move my arms, so  it really depends on how you are trying to style it Indira cuz it really  looks awesome on you as it is on the picture .


----------



## miu miu1

indi3r4 said:


> I've been eyeing this leather jacket since it came out and finally pull the plug today.. I absolutely love them but I need your opinion ladies.. I really like how the size small fit me (pictured) but I can't zip it up.. I have to go to medium to be able to zip it but it's rather loose everywhere else.. So, should I stick with small or go with medium?
> 
> View attachment 1887886



I can't remember the last time I zipped up a leather jacket. In my mind they are supposed to be worn open. So I like the size you picked


----------



## miu miu1

Just ordered a huge haul from zara!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Jullieq

indi3r4 said:


> I've been eyeing this leather jacket since it came out and finally pull the plug today.. I absolutely love them but I need your opinion ladies.. I really like how the size small fit me (pictured) but I can't zip it up.. I have to go to medium to be able to zip it but it's rather loose everywhere else.. So, should I stick with small or go with medium?
> 
> View attachment 1887886



If you rarely zip your jacket the the small looks great. For me, I would choose the small because of the fitted look (I don't think this style would look good loose) and I almost never zip my jacket. I just think sometimes a jacket looks better unzipped


----------



## Meta

MrsT4 said:


> Hello everyone, love this thread!
> I am on the hunt for a biker jacket but currently don't have the budget for a real leather one so I found this in the TRF range: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-neu-W2012/269209/899150/JACKET WITH ZIPS
> If anyone has seen it and tried it on - does it run true to size? I'm usually between a UK size 8 and 10 (US 4 and 6) - should I get Small or Medium? How does the material look and feel?
> Any info very much appreciated!!


I went to the store today and saw this. I tried it on in my regular jacket/outerwear size and it was tts for me. The material is quite soft and doesn't come across as cheap looking. As for size, I usually wear a XS/S but will have to size up for jackets, so a M. Good luck deciding!



bumblebees said:


> My next purchases.


I saw the dress in the store and it was pretty. I didn't try it on though. I also love the jacket and am thinking of getting the one in black. Good choice!


----------



## Meta

indi3r4 said:


> I've been eyeing this leather jacket since it came out and finally pull the plug today.. I absolutely love them but I need your opinion ladies.. I really like how the size small fit me (pictured) but I can't zip it up.. I have to go to medium to be able to zip it but it's rather loose everywhere else.. So, should I stick with small or go with medium?


*indi*!  What do you plan on wearing the jacket with? If you plan on layering underneath then get the M, otherwise, stick with the S.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

rx4dsoul said:


> Okay , so i tried this one on in the store and it made me look preggers  and  now you just had a baby and that plain peplum tee is simply divine on you!



oh c'mon! maybe it was just you thinking like that! Im sure you look fab in it! Oh I had a baby 3mos ago and still breastfeeding...organic tops is the way to go for this mama! have you tried the non peplum w/ spikes button??? that is flattering to anyone babe


----------



## rx4dsoul

Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> oh c'mon! maybe it was just you thinking like that! Im sure you look fab in it! Oh I had a baby 3mos ago and still breastfeeding...organic tops is the way to go for this mama! have you tried the non peplum w/ spikes button??? that is flattering to anyone babe



No I swear i looked heavy in the middle! Hehe 
I did score a camel colored skirt with side panels and the black skirt with an all around frill so that took care of my peplum cravings!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

rx4dsoul said:


> No I swear i looked heavy in the middle! Hehe
> I did score a camel colored skirt with side panels and the black skirt with an all around frill so that took care of my peplum cravings!




ooooooooh! show! show! I love looking at peplums....I don't look good in them! they say I look like a stick on a flower vase!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> ooooooooh! show! show! I love looking at peplums....I don't look good in them! they say I look like a stick on a flower vase!



Haha i am then  a log masquerading as a vase.
Will get some mod shots once this damnable rainy week lets up and i get out of my jeans and boots


----------



## indi3r4

Thank you for the help ladies!



mellecyn said:


> Can you not zip it at all? Because I have some jackets that are really tight if I close them but I wear them open most of the time. ALthough to me it is nice to have the possibility to close it and if you can´t close at all it´s a sign that it´s too small.



At all ush: And I am like you, I usually wear them open but it's nice to have the option.. 



4Elegance said:


> I would size up.  Once you add layers under a medium will look better



I think I'm gonna go back to the store and try medium with some layers underneath and see how it looks.. 



boxermomof2 said:


> It all depends on what you like. I own several Balenciaga leather jackets and they are not suppose to be zipped.
> Check out the mod pics-
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/bal-moto-jackets-pics-and-chat-754922.html



Thank you for the mod pics! I think I like the unzipped look on leather jacket but it's nice to have the option 



icecreamom said:


> This! I went to the store and exchanged my camou jacket for the same  reason. I had initially bought the M (my regular size) but I tried to  layer with sweaters for the winter and it was hard to move my arms, so  it really depends on how you are trying to style it Indira cuz it really  looks awesome on you as it is on the picture .



Thank you girl!  I should've try the medium with some layer underneath.. I think I'm gonna do that tomorrow. 



miu miu1 said:


> I can't remember the last time I zipped up a leather jacket. In my mind they are supposed to be worn open. So I like the size you picked





Jullieq said:


> If you rarely zip your jacket the the small looks great. For me, I would choose the small because of the fitted look (I don't think this style would look good loose) and I almost never zip my jacket. I just think sometimes a jacket looks better unzipped



 I am with you girls but since winter is coming up, to have that option would be nice.. 



weN84 said:


> *indi*!  What do you plan on wearing the jacket with? If you plan on layering underneath then get the M, otherwise, stick with the S.



Wen!!  I wanna wear it with everything!  I think it's best to try the medium again with layer underneath and see how I like it.. hopefully the medium is still available.


----------



## laeticia

just bought the pink chiffon tuxedo collar cardigan today! 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../269190/969516/CHIFFON TUXEDO COLLAR CARDIGAN


----------



## MrsT4

weN84 said:


> I went to the store today and saw this. I tried it on in my regular jacket/outerwear size and it was tts for me. The material is quite soft and doesn't come across as cheap looking. As for size, I usually wear a XS/S but will have to size up for jackets, so a M. Good luck deciding!]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a million, Wen!
> I took the plunge and ordered the jacket in size M, hopefully it will fit well. Looking forward to getting it now! I'm sure I will get plenty of wear out it, it's getting pretty cold here in Ireland. Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## purse-nality

rx4dsoul said:


> Gorrgeouss!!! You have such great taste
> (it doesnt look like separates but rather one whole dress in this photo! )


Bec of the lighting. Irl, they're actually contrasting whites thanks girl!



gottaluvmybags said:


> Gorgeous!





chloe_chanel said:


> I love your bag!





Eli84 said:


> You are gorgeous, love your whole outfit



THANK U ladies!


----------



## purse-nality

bumblebees said:


> My next purchases.


Dress 



indi3r4 said:


> I've been eyeing this leather jacket since it came out and finally pull the plug today.. I absolutely love them but I need your opinion ladies.. I really like how the size small fit me (pictured) but I can't zip it up.. I have to go to medium to be able to zip it but it's rather loose everywhere else.. So, should I stick with small or go with medium?
> 
> View attachment 1887886



Luvet! I prefer function & style, so +1 for sizing up


----------



## Meta

indi3r4 said:


> Thank you for the help ladies!
> 
> Wen!!  I wanna wear it with everything!   I think it's best to try the medium again with layer underneath and see  how I like it.. hopefully the medium is still available.


Great cost per wear if you wear it with everything!  Good luck & hope you'll be able to find the M!




MrsT4 said:


> Thanks a million, Wen!
> I took the plunge and ordered the jacket in size M, hopefully it will fit well. Looking forward to getting it now! I'm sure I will get plenty of wear out it, it's getting pretty cold here in Ireland. Thanks again for your reply!


You're very welcome.  I hope it fits when it arrives!


----------



## erinrose

kml2887 said:


> I have these...I don't think the description says this, but the "metal" toe is actually a plastic. They look great when wearing them/from far away, but up close it looks a bit cheap. I still kept them because the nude matched my skin well and I figure no one will be inspecting my shoes up close.  I purchased mine in the summer, so it's possible this new shipment is a better quality though...


 
Hi again 

I did get them and love how they look! I got them in my usual size 6, but they are really tight on, really tight and I´m wondering if that´s just the way the shoes are or if maybe I should have sized up? How do they fit on you?


----------



## kml2887

erinrose said:


> Hi again
> 
> I did get them and love how they look! I got them in my usual size 6, but they are really tight on, really tight and I´m wondering if that´s just the way the shoes are or if maybe I should have sized up? How do they fit on you?


 
 So sorry! I should have mentioned about the fit in the original post...I got my usual size too and when I first put them on I had to kind of adjust my toes in the shoes so they wouldn't feel crunched (that sounds so weird, lol) They did get more comfortable after wearing them for a bit.  I think it just has to do with the shape of the toe and the pitch.  Hope that helps


----------



## AEGIS

does anyone have these studded boots? i love them!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/287002/938001/STUDDED BOOT


----------



## LABAG

Any takers for the studded pony hair slippers? THEY look fantastic! Im not familiar with ZARA sizing, I do not see any 9 1/2  so shouldI go with the 9 or the 10????? thanks


----------



## renstar

Has anyone seen this dress in person? I like it, but would prefer it without the faux collar thing. Wondering if it can be removed from the dress easily and not damage the dress...

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...269185/964542/TUBE DRESS WITH DIAMANTE COLLAR


----------



## erinrose

kml2887 said:


> So sorry! I should have mentioned about the fit in the original post...I got my usual size too and when I first put them on I had to kind of adjust my toes in the shoes so they wouldn't feel crunched (that sounds so weird, lol) They did get more comfortable after wearing them for a bit. I think it just has to do with the shape of the toe and the pitch. Hope that helps


 
Thanks so much for the reply!  Yes that helps a lot, it is exacly the same for me in the "toe area" so it probably is just the way the shoe is constructed then.


----------



## ncch

I was browsing through the Zara website and two items caught my eye.  This long vest and long sweater.  I love the vest but how would you ladies style it?  And opinions on the sweater?  Has anyone seen either in store?  Is the sweater scratchy?  

I bought the cream cardigan with chain detail.  The threading on this cardigan is not good.  When I got home, I took it out to try it on again and the thread on the sleeves came loose.  the chain was falling off and the black border detailing was coming undone also.  The fit is a little weird in the neckline area but I bought it anyway bc i thought it was cute,  going back!


----------



## Sterntalerli

did anyone of you tried this skirt? it looks lovely but i am scared of it making me look fat!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/de/de/zara-W2012/269188/971528/ROCK%20MIT%20SCHLITZEN%20AUS%20GEMUSTERTEM%20STOFFhttp://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...1528/ROCK MIT SCHLITZEN AUS GEMUSTERTEM STOFF


----------



## Missh88

ncch said:
			
		

> I was browsing through the Zara website and two items caught my eye.  This long vest and long sweater.  I love the vest but how would you ladies style it?  And opinions on the sweater?  Has anyone seen either in store?  Is the sweater scratchy?
> 
> I bought the cream cardigan with chain detail.  The threading on this cardigan is not good.  When I got home, I took it out to try it on again and the thread on the sleeves came loose.  the chain was falling off and the black border detailing was coming undone also.  The fit is a little weird in the neckline area but I bought it anyway bc i thought it was cute,  going back!



The vest looks a little tricky! Would probably fit a taller frame more? Either that or heels would be a must with it. I'd try it with a dress and tights and shoes of similar colours to avoid a swamping effect! The way they've styled it with trousers, IMO, could look a bit odd from the back?


----------



## purse-nality

Wearing a Z embroidered lace skirt today... 

Tryin on these studded boots http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...12/269191/964566/HIGH HEEL STUDDED ANKLE BOOT -Luv the style (legs dont look that stumpy!), height, feels comfy too. Yay, nay or wait for the sale?!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purse-nality said:


> wearing a z embroidered lace skirt today...
> 
> Tryin on these studded boots http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...12/269191/964566/high heel studded ankle boot -luv the style (legs dont look that stumpy!), height, feels comfy too. Yay, nay or wait for the sale?!



 yay of course!


----------



## miu miu1

purse-nality said:


> Wearing a Z embroidered lace skirt today...
> 
> Tryin on these studded boots http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...12/269191/964566/HIGH HEEL STUDDED ANKLE BOOT -Luv the style (legs dont look that stumpy!), height, feels comfy too. Yay, nay or wait for the sale?!



You look fantastic! The skirt is beautiful and I loved how you paired it with a denim shirt 
Lovely Celine too!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Z white organic tops goes a looooooong way! Im in a postpartum legging phase! oh here's Simone playing dress up w/ mama!


----------



## jellybebe

purse-nality said:
			
		

> Wearing a Z embroidered lace skirt today...
> 
> Tryin on these studded boots http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269191/964566/HIGH%20HEEL%20STUDDED%20ANKLE%20BOOT -Luv the style (legs dont look that stumpy!), height, feels comfy too. Yay, nay or wait for the sale?!



You look adorable! Love the colours!


----------



## xlovely

purse-nality said:


> Wearing a Z embroidered lace skirt today...
> 
> Tryin on these studded boots http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...12/269191/964566/HIGH HEEL STUDDED ANKLE BOOT -Luv the style (legs dont look that stumpy!), height, feels comfy too. Yay, nay or wait for the sale?!



I loooove this outfit. If it was on instagram I'd like it.. and pin it on pinterest!


----------



## gymangel812

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Z white organic tops goes a looooooong way! Im in a postpartum legging phase! oh here's Simone playing dress up w/ mama!



Love the top and different leggings, where did you get the leggings?


----------



## AEGIS

does anyone know when these sneakers came out? i see them on ebay....are they just available in the UK but not in the US yet?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZARA-WOMENS...85505?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f1d094181


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> I NEED these sneakers.  Has anyone seen them IRL?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...n/zara-us-W2012/287002/870598/STUDDED SNEAKER





icecreamom said:


> Me too! I check the site everyday to see if they are available.





the link isn't showing up. is it the wedge sneaker? it isn't even popping up on the website


----------



## icecreamom

AEGIS said:


> the link isn't showing up. is it the wedge sneaker? it isn't even popping up on the website



Maybe they were removed because they looked too much like the Marant ones. It wouldn't be the first time it happens LOL


----------



## AEGIS

icecreamom said:


> Maybe they were removed because they looked too much like the Marant ones. It wouldn't be the first time it happens LOL




hmm i think theirs looks different bc of the studs and the detail on the tongue.

 a lot of other companies make wedge sneakers now...even Nike...

ugh!! i have been searching for a pair of wedge sneakers that didn't look like blatant knockoffs bc i do not wear sneakers enough to justify the IM ones u know? these were peerfect esp. with the studs.

i just called all the stores around me.

the fact that they won't pop up makes me think you're right though.  i might get a pair in a 40 on ebay. i have ebay bucks


----------



## kml2887

Has anyone purchased or tried on the combined leather and lace dress? http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...269185/954049/COMBINED LACE AND LEATHER DRESS 

 I tried it on at the store and the sleeves seemed really short, not 3/4 sleeve as it appears on the model but more like barely elbow length.  It looked strange on me and my arms aren't even long...now I'm wondering if maybe it's just the one I tried on?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

gymangel812 said:


> Love the top and different leggings, where did you get the leggings?



Thank you! you mean all 3 leggings?


----------



## jellybebe

Has anyone seen these boots? And does anyone know the approximate price in USD or CAD?


----------



## kelbell35

kml2887 said:


> Has anyone purchased or tried on the combined leather and lace dress? http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...269185/954049/COMBINED LACE AND LEATHER DRESS
> 
> I tried it on at the store and the sleeves seemed really short, not 3/4 sleeve as it appears on the model but more like barely elbow length.  It looked strange on me and my arms aren't even long...now I'm wondering if maybe it's just the one I tried on?



It might just be the one you tried on, because I tried it on the other day, and the sleeves were 3/4 length, like on the model on the product page.


----------



## AEGIS

hmm i ordered those sneakers off ebay....came to $155--I have $100 in ebay bucks so it will be like $60. Hope they work out. They're just so cool. I couldn't deal with the uncertainty of not having it.


----------



## gymangel812

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Thank you! you mean all 3 leggings?


yes tia


----------



## Bornsocialite26

gymangel812 said:


> yes tia



sure! Pm-ed you babe!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> Z white organic tops goes a looooooong way! Im in a postpartum legging phase! oh here's Simone playing dress up w/ mama!



Adorable!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

purse-nality said:
			
		

> Wearing a Z embroidered lace skirt today...
> 
> Tryin on these studded boots http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269191/964566/HIGH%20HEEL%20STUDDED%20ANKLE%20BOOT -Luv the style (legs dont look that stumpy!), height, feels comfy too. Yay, nay or wait for the sale?!



Yay all the way!!


----------



## kml2887

kelbell35 said:


> It might just be the one you tried on, because I tried it on the other day, and the sleeves were 3/4 length, like on the model on the product page.


 
Thanks for the reply! I think I will go back and try it again and maybe also try on a size larger to see if that makes a difference. I'm desperate for it to work because it's so pretty.


----------



## Girlnyc76

Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> Z white organic tops goes a looooooong way! Im in a postpartum legging phase! oh here's Simone playing dress up w/ mama!



Hi where did you get your leggings ?  Love them and you and your baby look so cute!


----------



## whathewhat

kml2887 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I think I will go back and try it again and maybe also try on a size larger to see if that makes a difference. I'm desperate for it to work because it's so pretty.



I love this dress! Did you find it true to size, ur usual Zara size? Is there any stretch or does the leather keep it quite fitted?

Ordering online so not sure....


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Girlnyc76 said:


> Hi where did you get your leggings ?  Love them and you and your baby look so cute!



Thank you babe! you mean all three?


----------



## honeybunch

Has anyone else in the UK had any problems with orders from Zara.com not arriving in store?  I placed an order on 19th September and on the 22nd I got an email to say it had been dispatched to the store of my choice.  Normally it arrives a few days later in store and I get an email and a text to say it has arrived.  I still hadn't received confirmation by Friday 28th, so I emailed Zara.com.  On Sunday I received a reply to my email saying it had arrived in store, but I didn't get the usual confirmation and text message.  So on Saturday I went to pick up my parcel and they said it wasn't there.  I phoned the store again today and they said it still hasn't arrived. I'm just wondering what has happened and why it's taking so long.


----------



## kml2887

whathewhat said:


> I love this dress! Did you find it true to size, ur usual Zara size? Is there any stretch or does the leather keep it quite fitted?
> 
> Ordering online so not sure....


 
I found it to be true to size. It is a fitted dress but not tight or uncomfortable. Hope you get it, the lace/leather detail is even prettier in person, imo!


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> hmm i think theirs looks different bc of the studs and the detail on the tongue.
> 
> a lot of other companies make wedge sneakers now...even Nike...
> 
> ugh!! i have been searching for a pair of wedge sneakers that didn't look like blatant knockoffs bc i do not wear sneakers enough to justify the IM ones u know? these were peerfect esp. with the studs.
> 
> i just called all the stores around me.
> 
> the fact that they won't pop up makes me think you're right though.  i might get a pair in a 40 on ebay. i have ebay bucks



I called the stores in this area too, none received them.  I wanted them badly.  Sigh.


----------



## whathewhat

kml2887 said:


> I found it to be true to size. It is a fitted dress but not tight or uncomfortable. Hope you get it, the lace/leather detail is even prettier in person, imo!



Thanks for the sizing advice! It's actually sold out online now so I just have to keep checking back online...wish there was a notification service lol


----------



## mishybelle

Booo, I returned the burgundy puff sleeve dress. I couldn't justify keeping it since it was thin and unlined.

But I did get this skirt and a basic woven cotton button up shirt (can't find it online):

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269188/959524/CHECKED%20PENCIL%20SKIRT 
Skirt runs tts in hips, but a little big in the waist. It's really smart for work though.


----------



## momofgirls

P.Y.T. said:


> *Zara skirt & Handbag*


Love this look P.Y.T


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> I called the stores in this area too, none received them.  I wanted them badly.  Sigh.




I was pulled before they got their shipment.  I was hoping they'd have them en route.


----------



## ncch

Missh88 said:
			
		

> The vest looks a little tricky! Would probably fit a taller frame more? Either that or heels would be a must with it. I'd try it with a dress and tights and shoes of similar colours to avoid a swamping effect! The way they've styled it with trousers, IMO, could look a bit odd from the back?



Thanks!  I did notice the faux belt looking thing in the back which I thought was odd too but the length would probably be the bigger problem with this vest.  I'd probably need to get it shortened..


----------



## juneping

zara home is coming....


----------



## chunkylover53

Just bought the black Zara wedge sneakers. The shoes are so damn good at the moment; there's a ton of boots I want too...


----------



## icecreamom

AEGIS said:


> I was pulled before they got their shipment.  I was hoping they'd have them en route.



They are back on the website today. http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...n/zara-us-W2012/269198/870598/STUDDED SNEAKER


----------



## Lady1mport

icecreamom said:


> They are back on the website today. http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...n/zara-us-W2012/269198/870598/STUDDED SNEAKER



I hope my store gets them in. For the ladies that did get them can you post modeling pics please


----------



## AEGIS

icecreamom said:


> They are back on the website today. http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...n/zara-us-W2012/269198/870598/STUDDED SNEAKER





....and out of every size. bleh.

waiting for my studded boots. i hope those are great.


----------



## jellybebe

icecreamom said:
			
		

> They are back on the website today. http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269198/870598/STUDDED%20SNEAKER



They def look like the IM ones minus the steep price! I might consider them.


----------



## laneybaby

Hi! I'm new to this thread but I've been stalking it for a while because I too love Zara

I just purchased these items (coat, blazer, dress..) today. I'm curious about the dress and may end up returning it if I'm not in love with it. 

What do you guys think about the coat?


----------



## icecreamom

laneybaby said:


> Hi! I'm new to this thread but I've been stalking it for a while because I too love Zara
> 
> I just purchased these items (coat, blazer, dress..) today. I'm curious about the dress and may end up returning it if I'm not in love with it.
> 
> What do you guys think about the coat?



I like the material of the coat, is very nicely made but it looked awful on me as I'm relatively short and have some ("latina") curves, I looked bulky, if that's a word


----------



## laneybaby

icecreamom said:
			
		

> I like the material of the coat, is very nicely made but it looked awful on me as I'm relatively short and have some ("latina") curves, I looked bulky, if that's a word



Lol thanks for your response. Now I'm really curious to see how it'll look on me.


----------



## AEGIS

of course my boots show up with wear on the toes. ugh. zara is so frustrating sometime!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

yours truly in white organic top, flag shorts and spike nude flats


----------



## rx4dsoul

laneybaby said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm new to this thread but I've been stalking it for a while because I too love Zara
> 
> I just purchased these items (coat, blazer, dress..) today. I'm curious about the dress and may end up returning it if I'm not in love with it.



I have the green dress too and i absolutely love it and im kicking myself for not havig gotten it in the cream color which i tried on as well. 

Im out of town travelling and i brought it with me with only a small suitcase and the dress didnt crumple ...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> yours truly in white organic top, flag shorts and spike nude flats



Hubby (?) is wearing your Speedy B! Cute!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

rx4dsoul said:


> Hubby (?) is wearing your Speedy B! Cute!



LOL! yes speedy b in 40, our diaper bag...we fought about that pink gucci diaper bag I got...he said he got strange looks in the bathroom when he was carrying it haha!


----------



## laneybaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> I have the green dress too and i absolutely love it and im kicking myself for not havig gotten it in the cream color which i tried on as well.
> 
> Im out of town travelling and i brought it with me with only a small suitcase and the dress didnt crumple ...



That's good to know! I really hope that I like it.


----------



## laneybaby

I really like this coat. I wonder how thick it is


----------



## ZombieCandi

There is a Zara item I'm searching for but can no longer find it in stores. i was wondering if you guys know if this seller on Ebay is legit:

http://stores.ebay.com/Zara-Secrets

It's a link to the seller "raulllr's" store. They are located in Spain and have 100% feedback. This store was the only place I was able to find the item.


----------



## laneybaby

I just tried on the coat and dress that I ordered from Zara. I love both of them I just wish that the coat had some sort of closure in the front.


----------



## roussel

i got the trf cardigan/jacket with the white beading.  it was beautiful when i saw in the store i couldn't resist.  reminds me of chanel.


----------



## ahpeste

laneybaby said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm new to this thread but I've been stalking it for a while because I too love Zara
> 
> I just purchased these items (coat, blazer, dress..) today. I'm curious about the dress and may end up returning it if I'm not in love with it.
> 
> What do you guys think about the coat?



I like that coat too. Wonderig if it is thick


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Love or hate??!? I like em I just don't know if I look silly in them lol
Plz help advice needed


----------



## Meta

AEGIS said:


> of course my boots show up with wear on the toes. ugh. zara is so frustrating sometime!



I saw the studded boots in the store today and each pair had wear on the toe area as though it was capped toe boots!


----------



## Girlnyc76

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Love or hate??!? I like em I just don't know if I look silly in them lol
> Plz help advice needed



I would have to see the whole look.  I bought 2 pairs studded boots from Zara... Never owned Zara shoes,I will take pics


----------



## Girlnyc76

Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> Thank you babe! you mean all three?



Yes


----------



## French Lace

Has anyone bought or seen these IRL?
I am so in love with them!


----------



## justpeachy4397

So in love with this zara blazer


----------



## Meta

French Lace said:


> Has anyone bought or seen these IRL?
> I am so in love with them!


Yes, I saw them when I was in NY and tried them on. They're very stiff.


----------



## laneybaby

ahpeste said:


> I like that coat too. Wonderig if it is thick



I think the thickness is perfect for crisp cool fall weather 

Doesn't have any closure in the front though


----------



## so_sofya1985

I wear mostly Zara during the day is best!


----------



## French Lace

weN84 said:
			
		

> Yes, I saw them when I was in NY and tried them on. They're very stiff.



Thanks for your reply 
Very stiff as in uncomfortable? 
Was the quality of the leather ok?
Sorry for all the questions but I don't have a Zara anywhere near me so I would need to order on line. Thanks


----------



## ahpeste

laneybaby said:
			
		

> I think the thickness is perfect for crisp cool fall weather
> 
> Doesn't have any closure in the front though



I just placed an order . I hope the arm would fit right. Thanks!


----------



## purse-nality

rx4dsoul said:


> Yay all the way!!





Bornsocialite26 said:


> yay of course!





miu miu1 said:


> You look fantastic! The skirt is beautiful and I loved how you paired it with a denim shirt
> Lovely Celine too!





jellybebe said:


> You look adorable! Love the colours!





xlovely said:


> I loooove this outfit. If it was on instagram I'd like it.. and pin it on pinterest!



Aww thanks for all the kind words! :shame:

Still thinkin if should go back for the boots. I'm also eyeing another style (embroidered Marant-esque), but from a diff brand (no likey zara version) and i can only allow myself to buy 1 pair of ankle/low boots this season


----------



## Paris Darling

justpeachy4397 said:


> So in love with this zara blazer



You always look absolutely amazing! Love your style!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Paris Darling said:


> You always look absolutely amazing! Love your style!



Thanks so much paris darling!


----------



## laneybaby

ahpeste said:
			
		

> I just placed an order . I hope the arm would fit right. Thanks!



You're welcome. Let us know how you like it


----------



## Sweetyqbk

French Lace said:
			
		

> Has anyone bought or seen these IRL?
> I am so in love with them!



Yeah I got them. Wore em one time already. They are really cute and I like how the croc stamp looks. Sorry for the bad pic but I'm sure as I wear em more I will post more


----------



## indi3r4

weN84 said:


> I saw the studded boots in the store today and each pair had wear on the toe area as though it was capped toe boots!



Wen, did you see any studded sneakers wedge? I'm still stalking those


----------



## AEGIS

I received my Zara wedge sneakers.  They're amazing. I love them.  They're by far the most quality Zara item I have purchased in a long time. Perfection. Did I mention I love them?


----------



## French Lace

Sweetyqbk said:


> Yeah I got them. Wore em one time already. They are really cute and I like how the croc stamp looks. Sorry for the bad pic but I'm sure as I wear em more I will post more



Awesome! They look great on you!!
Thank you so much for posting pics


----------



## Cullinan

There is a Zara near me but I can't find anything that fits!!

Also, their prices are so reasonable - how does the quality stack up??


----------



## lovemysavior

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> So in love with this zara blazer



Love this whole outfit...and that bag is on my wishlist too :o)


----------



## AEGIS

weN84 said:


> I saw the studded boots in the store today and each pair had wear on the toe area as though it was capped toe boots!





right! it looked deliberate. but nothing else on the boot looked rustic.  i will wait for them to go on sale. i cannot pay full price for such a defect


----------



## Myrkur

Does anyone have this cardigan? I would love to see a photo of someone wearing it! I think I'm going to order it... 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...IGAN WITH PEPLUM FRILL AND DIAMANTE APPLIQUÉS


----------



## Sweetyqbk

French Lace said:
			
		

> Has anyone bought or seen these IRL?
> I am so in love with them!



Just for u. The pictures make them look super shiny but irl they are better looking IMO


----------



## purse-nality

This i couldn't resist... 1st Z bag. Its like valentino x celine ....

3-way carry. Soft and body-hugging when worn crossbody. Chic as clutch 

(got it same day when i tried boots. Hence, same outfit)


----------



## juneping

^^wow...that's hot!! i'm off to check it out now...hahaha..


----------



## mishybelle

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Just for u. The pictures make them look super shiny but irl they are better looking IMO



Love these! Do you mind measuring and providing the calf circumference? I have thick calves and I'm always hesitant when purchasing tall boots.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

mishybelle said:
			
		

> Love these! Do you mind measuring and providing the calf circumference? I have thick calves and I'm always hesitant when purchasing tall boots.



I can't measure them bc I don't have what with but I can tell u i have such a problem with calves. I don't think of them as huge but they are larger and I always barely fit into boots if at all. Always have lots of room for toes but can't zip. 
These boot are great and my calves fit in them with jeans. Shocker. I think I did get the wrong size though bc after wearing 2 times now I feel even with a sweatsock I have room. I'm planning to put in the heel protectors I sometimes use for shoes and see if that makes a difference. Although I got a Zara size 9 which according to them is a 40 I think I should have gotten a 39 which according to them is a 8. But if I went with a 39 I'm not sure my calves would fit. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Meee at dinner yesterday. Zara boots


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> I received my Zara wedge sneakers.  They're amazing. I love them.  They're by far the most quality Zara item I have purchased in a long time. Perfection. Did I mention I love them?



I am so jealous!  Where did you find them?


----------



## icecreamom

Dukeprincess said:


> I am so jealous!  Where did you find them?


I think she got them off ebay


----------



## Myrkur

Sweetyqbk said:


> Meee at dinner yesterday. Zara boots



Wow you have such long legs, those jeans look good on you


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> I am so jealous!  Where did you find them?




I succumbed to ebay.  I had ebay bucks sooo it worked out.  However, the tags that came on my shoes say $199 as the price. But on the website it says $99  I asked the seller where they got them from and they said the US. strange.


----------



## bumblebees

I recently checked my bank statement and I got charged an "international" fee of $10.10 by my bank just for purchasing from Zara!!! Has this happened to anyone else? 

I've been ordering from them for the longest time and I just recently received a fee all of a sudden. According to the bank it's due to international shipping although the items are shipped from the US and they have stores here. They are full of b.s. They are going to do some research on it. I really don't know what they have to research, but I have a feeling it's not going to be in my favor. This is so stupid.


----------



## juneping

bumblebees said:


> I recently checked my bank statement and I got charged an "international" fee of $10.10 by my bank just for purchasing from Zara!!! Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> I've been ordering from them for the longest time and I just recently received a fee all of a sudden. According to the bank it's due to international shipping although the items are shipped from the US and they have stores here. They are full of b.s. They are going to do some research on it. I really don't know what they have to research, but I have a feeling it's not going to be in my favor. This is so stupid.



i think using paypal is the easiest way to track those int'l fees. and the refund is so quick.
oh...email zara about this issue...i am sure they'll remove the fee once receive your email. i heard they're pretty good. but i thought they should have fixed this issues long time ago.


----------



## AEGIS

bumblebees said:


> I recently checked my bank statement and I got charged an "international" fee of $10.10 by my bank just for purchasing from Zara!!! Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> I've been ordering from them for the longest time and I just recently received a fee all of a sudden. According to the bank it's due to international shipping although the items are shipped from the US and they have stores here. They are full of b.s. They are going to do some research on it. I really don't know what they have to research, but I have a feeling it's not going to be in my favor. This is so stupid.





I have always had a fee.  To avoid it I use paypal.


----------



## ahpeste

bumblebees said:
			
		

> I recently checked my bank statement and I got charged an "international" fee of $10.10 by my bank just for purchasing from Zara!!! Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> I've been ordering from them for the longest time and I just recently received a fee all of a sudden. According to the bank it's due to international shipping although the items are shipped from the US and they have stores here. They are full of b.s. They are going to do some research on it. I really don't know what they have to research, but I have a feeling it's not going to be in my favor. This is so stupid.



Call them and if u show ur bank statement via email they will refund the charges. I use Paypal since then to avoid charges and hassle.


----------



## bumblebees

Thanks for all your replies. I ALWAYS use paypal. The strange thing is the transaction didn't show up in my paypal account only in my bank account. I don't know how that's possible. The charge is from a week ago and I didn't notice it until now. The bank transaction says Zara Paypal even though Zara or Paypal didn't authorize a charge it only looks like it did. Sneaky. Zara said they will reimburse me if the bank doesn't waive the fee. They always have the best customer service. I'm afraid the bank is plotting something against me. I hope this is not a reoccurring thing.


----------



## danae

I am in need of some stylish work clothes so I hit up Zara today. Got these two shirts (the white one fits SO WELL) and a black pencil skirt. 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-us-W2012/269186/989003/POPLIN STUDIO SHIRT
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-W2012/269186/919517/APPLIQUÉ SHIRT
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-W2012/269188/894547/PENCIL SKIRT WITH SPLITS
















Next on my wishlist:
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...012/269188/989023/SKIRT WITH ASYMMETRIC FRILL
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...269187/825966/WOOL TROUSERS WITH COVERED BELT









Also- anyone tried Zara's down coats and can comment on quality and fit? 

And, I'm trying to find nice knee length or longer skirts, not just for work, also to wear when going out. But not maxi, because in the NYC winter if they drag on the floor then it's just gross. I'm thinking a-line just below the knee or lighter, flowy midi length. I went to the usual places such as H&M, J Crew and Zara, and while I had my hopes set to find at least a few nice things at Zara, I came up with nothing. Any suggestions?


----------



## poptarts

err Zara stop taking my money!

Can someone tell me the difference between the two? I see it as one has a peplum-ish bottom and one is just straight down. Does anyone know if the belt comes with for the frilled jumper? I hate Zara doesn't give much description of their products. TIA 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-us-W2012/269190/827509/TWIST KNIT JUMPER

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...W2012/269190/827519/TWIST KNIT FRILLED JUMPER


----------



## French Lace

Sweetyqbk said:


> Just for u. The pictures make them look super shiny but irl they are better looking IMO



Thanks again, you are too kind!


----------



## Girlnyc76

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Meee at dinner yesterday. Zara boots



Very nice... Good thing you kept them ... I like them with a basic look


----------



## so_sofya1985

danae said:
			
		

> I am in need of some stylish work clothes so I hit up Zara today. Got these two shirts (the white one fits SO WELL) and a black pencil skirt.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269186/989003/POPLIN%20STUDIO%20SHIRT
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269186/919517/APPLIQU%C3%89%20SHIRT
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269188/894547/PENCIL%20SKIRT%20WITH%20SPLITS
> 
> Next on my wishlist:
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269188/989023/SKIRT%20WITH%20ASYMMETRIC%20FRILL
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269187/825966/WOOL%20TROUSERS%20WITH%20COVERED%20BELT
> 
> Also- anyone tried Zara's down coats and can comment on quality and fit?
> 
> And, I'm trying to find nice knee length or longer skirts, not just for work, also to wear when going out. But not maxi, because in the NYC winter if they drag on the floor then it's just gross. I'm thinking a-line just below the knee or lighter, flowy midi length. I went to the usual places such as H&M, J Crew and Zara, and while I had my hopes set to find at least a few nice things at Zara, I came up with nothing. Any suggestions?



I got this blue coat. 100 percent wool. Mega cool. Mega quality item I wear it everyday with skinnies.


----------



## aliwaway

Sweetyqbk said:


> Meee at dinner yesterday. Zara boots



I love this boots


----------



## aliwaway

laneybaby said:


> Hi! I'm new to this thread but I've been stalking it for a while because I too love Zara
> 
> I just purchased these items (coat, blazer, dress..) today. I'm curious about the dress and may end up returning it if I'm not in love with it.
> 
> What do you guys think about the coat?



I like first jacket.
I think he looks good with skinny jeans and black t-shirt


----------



## juneping

bumblebees said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I ALWAYS use paypal. The strange thing is the transaction didn't show up in my paypal account only in my bank account. I don't know how that's possible. The charge is from a week ago and I didn't notice it until now. The bank transaction says Zara Paypal even though Zara or Paypal didn't authorize a charge it only looks like it did. Sneaky. Zara said they will reimburse me if the bank doesn't waive the fee. They always have the best customer service. I'm afraid the bank is plotting something against me. I hope this is not a reoccurring thing.



wow..thanks for sharing. may i ask which bank? i use chase via paypal and didn't see any fee. just curious.


----------



## laeticia

Are Zara leather jackets worth the investment? I have my eye on this jacket


----------



## icecreamom

I never heard of this fee before. I always check out with AMEX


----------



## MsVtg

I Pay For All My Zara Orders With Paypal & I'm Always Charged An International Fee By My Bank(BOA) .. This Fee Is Also Charged By BOA If I Order From Asos So I Would Suggest Linking Your Paypal With Chase, To Avoid Incurring Any International Fee .. They Definitely Add Up !


----------



## Lady1mport

I use BOA and Wells Fargo Visa and never got charged a int'l fee. However, I've noticed when I have used paypal my banks charged me the int'l fee on other stores such as ASOS.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Has anyone tried this one on in store?  TTS?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-W2012/269183/995025/COMBINED LEATHER JACKET#


----------



## bumblebees

juneping said:


> wow..thanks for sharing. may i ask which bank? i use chase via paypal and didn't see any fee. just curious.



Wells Fargo. I used to have Chase years ago, maybe I should go back to them. I'm starting to really hate Wells Fargo now.


----------



## bumblebees

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Has anyone tried this one on in store?  TTS?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-W2012/269183/995025/COMBINED LEATHER JACKET#



I've been waiting for this jacket to become available.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

bumblebees said:


> I've been waiting for this jacket to become available.



I wanted to get a medium and they were the only size available for a small window of time, but now see that they're gone... Only XL are are available.  Zara is toying with me. Lol.

Edit:  now they're all gone!  Gee wiz!  Anyone know if they're restocking these?


----------



## bumblebees

Crazy4Handbags said:


> I wanted to get a medium and they were the only size available for a small window of time, but now see that they're gone... Only XL are are available.  Zara is toying with me. Lol.



Ugh! It's already gone! I hope they bring it back.


----------



## bumblebees

I noticed they brought the smelly coat with the quilted leather sleeves back. I wonder if it doesn't smell anymore. I might buy it again if it doesn't.


----------



## ANL1

laeticia said:


> Are Zara leather jackets worth the investment? I have my eye on this jacket
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1904880


 Gorgeous jacket. I've had my zara leather jacket (perfecto style) for 3.5 years now and it's still going strong (but I don't wear it every day). It stretched a little bit and I have some wear on the cuffs but it's holding up very well.


----------



## dorcast

Crazy4Handbags said:


> I wanted to get a medium and they were the only size available for a small window of time, but now see that they're gone... Only XL are are available.  Zara is toying with me. Lol.
> 
> Edit:  now they're all gone!  Gee wiz!  Anyone know if they're restocking these?



I've been stalking it, I was waiting for Larges to appear, and just ordered one.   Now there's XS and L available. Keep trying - I don't know if these are already returns, or they're adding stock.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

bumblebees said:


> I noticed they brought the smelly coat with the quilted leather sleeves back. I wonder if it doesn't smell anymore. I might buy it again if it doesn't.



Beautiful coat.  Worth trying out again, if you love it!  The worst that can happen is that it still smells and you return it.  



dorcast said:


> I've been stalking it, I was waiting for Larges to appear, and just ordered one.   Now there's XS and L available. Keep trying - I don't know if these are already returns, or they're adding stock.



Congrats!  Can't wait to hear what you think of it.  I'll be stalking a M in the meantime.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

purse-nality said:


> This i couldn't resist... 1st Z bag. Its like valentino x celine ....
> 
> 3-way carry. Soft and body-hugging when worn crossbody. Chic as clutch
> 
> (got it same day when i tried boots. Hence, same outfit)



I've never considered zara handbags before, but this I must have!  Just ordered both colors because I belong in the show, "Hoarders."  Lol.


----------



## bumblebees

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Beautiful coat.  Worth trying out again, if you love it!  The worst that can happen is that it still smells and you return it.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!  Can't wait to hear what you think of it.  I'll be stalking a M in the meantime.




I guess I'll have to stalk the coat as well. Hopefully it will be fully stocked soon.


----------



## bumblebees

Just bought these two items online. I'm not a big fan of green but the lace was too pretty to pass up. Hopefully they come out with a black and oxblood color lace pants. That would be the bee's knees.


----------



## Jixiepix

Would love to hear how that leather sleeve blazer works out and fits! 
I ordered some things too...black embrioridery sweatshirt (sold out online), black vest, dark red brocade trousers, girls size faux sheepskin gilet...absolutely LOVE all of it!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

bumblebees said:


> Just bought these two items online. I'm not a big fan of green but the lace was too pretty to pass up. Hopefully they come out with a black and oxblood color lace pants. That would be the bee's knees.



Good choices!  Not usually a green person either, but those pants are taunting me.  Oh, black and oxblood would look amazing in this lace.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Wearing my new purchase from Zara - skirt I picked up yesterday! Couldn't be happier


----------



## pekie

I am in love with this suede bag but i can't decide between the red or black.  i have seen the red in the shop and i absolutely love the colour and goes well with the gold.  I worry with use it will look worn and colour transfer etc.  Should i be safe and go with black so i dont really need to worry about it too much?


----------



## so_sofya1985

pekie said:
			
		

> I am in love with this suede bag but i can't decide between the red or black.  i have seen the red in the shop and i absolutely love the colour and goes well with the gold.  I worry with use it will look worn and colour transfer etc.  Should i be safe and go with black so i dont really need to worry about it too much?



Red red red red


----------



## so_sofya1985

Girls I need help! I love this coat and I think it would suit me and my style! 
My mum says quilted sleeves look cheap. Is it true? Yay or nay for the style?  Quality?


----------



## Myrkur

Myrkur said:


> Does anyone have this cardigan? I would love to see a photo of someone wearing it! I think I'm going to order it...
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...IGAN WITH PEPLUM FRILL AND DIAMANTE APPLIQUÉS



I just ordered it. I don't like that it's 100% viscose lining, but I love the model of the jacket so much plus I'm pretty sure I'm going to wear layers or something underneath so I can wear it outside as a coat, so I hopefully won't sweat in it.


----------



## pekie

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Girls I need help! I love this coat and I think it would suit me and my style!
> My mum says quilted sleeves look cheap. Is it true? Yay or nay for the style?  Quality?



I think this coat is lovely and I don think the quilted sleeves look cheap.I  did buy it but returned it as I didn't like the smell that came off from the leather.


----------



## so_sofya1985

pekie said:
			
		

> I think this coat is lovely and I don think the quilted sleeves look cheap.I  did buy it but returned it as I didn't like the smell that came off from the leather.



Exactly the same one? I saw some ladies saying the previous model smelled.... Tomorrow ill go for a round of sniffs  is that real leather? Do you know?


----------



## bumblebees

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Good choices!  Not usually a green person either, but those pants are taunting me.  Oh, black and oxblood would look amazing in this lace.



This would actually be the only thing that I own that will be green. I just couldn't say no to the lace.



so_sofya1985 said:


> Exactly the same one? I saw some ladies saying the previous model smelled.... Tomorrow ill go for a round of sniffs  is that real leather? Do you know?



The leather is real. I really liked the jacket but had to return it because of the acrid smell the coat gave off. Hopefully these are a new batch without the odor.



Jixiepix said:


> Would love to hear how that leather sleeve blazer works out and fits!
> I ordered some things too...black embrioridery sweatshirt (sold out online), black vest, dark red brocade trousers, girls size faux sheepskin gilet...absolutely LOVE all of it!



Will let you know once I get the jacket.


----------



## so_sofya1985

bumblebees said:
			
		

> This would actually be the only thing that I own that will be green. I just couldn't say no to the lace.
> 
> The leather is real. I really liked the jacket but had to return it because of the acrid smell the coat gave off. Hopefully these are a new batch without the odor.
> 
> Will let you know once I get the jacket.



Yes yes you were the one saying it earlier.... I'm going tomorrow to smell it. Hopefully they won't think I have some sort of fetish and let me buy it or leave it in peace


----------



## Zahzah

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...69184/998516/BLAZER WITH FAUX LEATHER SLEEVES

Hey everyone has anyone tried this leather sleeve blazer, I really like it. Not sure how it would look though.
Thanks


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

so_sofya1985 said:


> Wearing my new purchase from Zara - skirt I picked up yesterday! Couldn't be happier



Lovely!  And hello Kelly!



pekie said:


> I am in love with this suede bag but i can't decide between the red or black.  i have seen the red in the shop and i absolutely love the colour and goes well with the gold.  I worry with use it will look worn and colour transfer etc.  Should i be safe and go with black so i dont really need to worry about it too much?



Red, you live only once!  Who cares about color transfer?  C'est la vie, don't sweat color transfer!  Just enjoy and when the bag needs to retire, you'll find another you love.  Same goes for clothes that the bag decides to turn red!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Zahzah said:


> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...69184/998516/BLAZER WITH FAUX LEATHER SLEEVES
> 
> Hey everyone has anyone tried this leather sleeve blazer, I really like it. Not sure how it would look though.
> Thanks



I tried this blazer in the tweed version, and the sleeves look a bit cheap.  The overall cut of this blazer is too boxy for my taste, made me look like a box with legs.  Lol.  Totally ate up the style idea though and would not hesitate if they brought back last year's coat version with real leather sleeves and wool body.


----------



## aliwishesbear

Zahzah said:


> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...69184/998516/BLAZER WITH FAUX LEATHER SLEEVES
> 
> Hey everyone has anyone tried this leather sleeve blazer, I really like it. Not sure how it would look though.
> Thanks



I have the leather sleeved coat from last year and I love it!!  It's one of my favorite coats.  I considered this blazer too, but didn't order it because I have that coat.  I'd say go for it!


----------



## Zahzah

Crazy4Handbags said:


> I tried this blazer in the tweed version, and the sleeves look a bit cheap.  The overall cut of this blazer is too boxy for my taste, made me look like a box with legs.  Lol.  Totally ate up the style idea though and would not hesitate if they brought back last year's coat version with real leather sleeves and wool body.



Oh no. I hate boxy styles!
I guess I'm still on my search for an affordable leather sleeve blazer/jacket.

Thanks anyways


----------



## xlovely

Has anyone seen this little clutch in person? Its so pretty, I hope its as pretty in person as it is online

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-W2012/287002/860537/SATIN AND PEARLS BOX BAG


----------



## aliwishesbear

laeticia said:


> Are Zara leather jackets worth the investment? I have my eye on this jacket
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1904880



I bought this jacket!  I'd say the leather is okay quality for $250, it's nothing compared to my 400 dollar jackets in softness.  But I really liked the style and had a hard time finding it else where.


----------



## saira1214

so_sofya1985 said:


> Girls I need help! I love this coat and I think it would suit me and my style!
> My mum says quilted sleeves look cheap. Is it true? Yay or nay for the style? Quality?


 


bumblebees said:


> I noticed they brought the smelly coat with the quilted leather sleeves back. I wonder if it doesn't smell anymore. I might buy it again if it doesn't.


 Please let me know your thoughts if you end up buying it. I bought it last time and it did smell a bit, but I aired it out. I'm wondering if there is any difference between the last batch and this one.


----------



## boxermomof2

Does anyone know how the sizing on this jacket runs? 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-W2012/269209/969530/COMBINED LONG CARDIGAN


----------



## Allee

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Wearing my new purchase from Zara - skirt I picked up yesterday! Couldn't be happier



I've already commented on another post but again you look great! I tried on the same skirt but it looks way cuter on you


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Zara shoes


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Zara shoes



Love, love, love this!  I wished I bought these!!


----------



## orchidian

aliwishesbear said:


> I bought this jacket!  I'd say the leather is okay quality for $250, it's nothing compared to my 400 dollar jackets in softness.  But I really liked the style and had a hard time finding it else where.



I bought this jacket too and I absolutely LOVE it. I think it looks and fits amazingly. It's my first purchase from Zara in a long time and it makes me want to buy more things from here.


----------



## honeybunch

I can't believe this coat has come back!!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...9183/917035/COAT WITH QUILTED LEATHER SLEEVES

I wonder if it still smells?  I don't know whether to order it again and see if it's any better.  

Has anyone got this top?  I tried it on a few weeks ago but thought the sleeves were cut very large.  You can see on the model they don't look tight.  I really like it though.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2/269186/987531/STUDIO TOP WITH LEATHER FRILL


----------



## so_sofya1985

Allee said:
			
		

> I've already commented on another post but again you look great! I tried on the same skirt but it looks way cuter on you



Ah thank you darling! I think it's one of three skirts I now own..... Not a skirt girl at all but since you ladies mention it's nice maybe I should make an effort...


----------



## laeticia

aliwishesbear said:
			
		

> I bought this jacket!  I'd say the leather is okay quality for $250, it's nothing compared to my 400 dollar jackets in softness.  But I really liked the style and had a hard time finding it else where.






			
				orchidian said:
			
		

> I bought this jacket too and I absolutely LOVE it. I think it looks and fits amazingly. It's my first purchase from Zara in a long time and it makes me want to buy more things from here.



Thank you both! I can't find this jacket only local Zara and am afraid of how the puffed shoulder will look on me. My store only had the other $250 leather jacket with the buckle around the neck which looks ok on but not so good zipped up.


----------



## so_sofya1985

I went to sniff the quilted jacket... Yep still stinks


----------



## honeybunch

so_sofya1985 said:


> I went to sniff the quilted jacket... Yep still stinks



Oh no, really? I wonder why they recalled it then?


----------



## so_sofya1985

honeybunch said:


> Oh no, really? I wonder why they recalled it then?



Have no idea to be honest, the sleeves don't smell as bad, but there's a strange swiff of glue present....  upsetting really, i really like it.


----------



## Rikko_8

bumblebees said:


> Just bought these two items online. I'm not a big fan of green but the lace was too pretty to pass up. Hopefully they come out with a black and oxblood color lace pants. That would be the bee's knees.






Those pants are divine.  I agree that oxblood would look amazing but that shade of greed is quite decadent too.  Do you know if the pants are lined throughout with just the hems unlined?


----------



## Zahzah

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-neu-W2012/269209/990019/COMBINED JACKET

has anyone tried this out? I hardly ever buy from the trf collection but they have really nice items.


----------



## honeybunch

so_sofya1985 said:


> Have no idea to be honest, the sleeves don't smell as bad, but there's a strange swiff of glue present....  upsetting really, i really like it.



For me, it wasn't the sleeves that had a horrible smell, but the woolly body part.  I'm upset too that it still smells.  Thought they might have changed the material.


----------



## so_sofya1985

honeybunch said:
			
		

> For me, it wasn't the sleeves that had a horrible smell, but the woolly body part.  I'm upset too that it still smells.  Thought they might have changed the material.



What do we do? We wait? Or shall I look for a similar model.... Shame


----------



## honeybunch

so_sofya1985 said:


> What do we do? We wait? Or shall I look for a similar model.... Shame



I still don't get why it was recalled if it wasn't because of the smell.  I think I'm just going to have to let it go.


----------



## samina

I ordered these has anyone tried them on are they comfy?


----------



## saira1214

honeybunch said:


> I still don't get why it was recalled if it wasn't because of the smell. I think I'm just going to have to let it go.


 Back in the thread someone said it was recalled because it too closely resembled a designers piece. When I asked that person, what designer, they never answered.  I'm not sure if the coat was actually "recalled" or not.


----------



## so_sofya1985

saira1214 said:
			
		

> Back in the thread someone said it was recalled because it too closely resembled a designers piece. When I asked that person, what designer, they never answered.  I'm not sure if the coat was actually "recalled" or not.



Well there are two coats that Zara made that are identical to Sandro coats. Literally same stuff. Perhaps it did resemble someone else....


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Zahzah said:


> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-neu-W2012/269209/990019/COMBINED JACKET
> 
> has anyone tried this out? I hardly ever buy from the trf collection but they have really nice items.



I have this jacket and love it!  The cut is really chic and TTS.


----------



## Zahzah

Crazy4Handbags said:


> I have this jacket and love it!  The cut is really chic and TTS.



ooo is it fitted at the waist? i hope its not boxy! i went into zara last week and they didnt have it.
Really want to try it on?
Do you think its a good jacket to add to dresses?


----------



## honeybunch

saira1214 said:


> Back in the thread someone said it was recalled because it too closely resembled a designers piece. When I asked that person, what designer, they never answered.  I'm not sure if the coat was actually "recalled" or not.



Yes, it was definitely recalled because that's what I was told by an SA in Zara.  She didn't know why though.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Zahzah said:


> ooo is it fitted at the waist? i hope its not boxy! i went into zara last week and they didnt have it.
> Really want to try it on?
> Do you think its a good jacket to add to dresses?



Yes, it's form fitting when zipped up.  I've worn this jacket with pants and skirts as well as dresses.  It's a really versatile piece.


----------



## aliwishesbear

laeticia said:


> Thank you both! I can't find this jacket only local Zara and am afraid of how the puffed shoulder will look on me. My store only had the other $250 leather jacket with the buckle around the neck which looks ok on but not so good zipped up.



I was afraid of the same thing because I have broad shoulders for my size (I can't wear those adorable puff sleeved dress shirts, they make me look like a football player), but it fit great.  I didn't think it was super padded on the shoulders.  My boyfriend didn't mention the shoulders either and he usually is the first one to tell me if it makes my shoulders look  wide.  I'd say get it, you can always return it.  I love their free returns by mail or in store.


----------



## bumblebees

saira1214 said:


> Please let me know your thoughts if you end up buying it. I bought it last time and it did smell a bit, but I aired it out. I'm wondering if there is any difference between the last batch and this one.



I was hoping it didn't smell but I guess it still does. I'm going to pass. You're lucky if you were able to air yours out. 




so_sofya1985 said:


> I went to sniff the quilted jacket... Yep still stinks



I was afraid of that. I don't know why they would bring the jacket back when so many people complained of the smell.



Rikko_8 said:


> Those pants are divine.  I agree that oxblood would look amazing but that shade of greed is quite decadent too.  Do you know if the pants are lined throughout with just the hems unlined?



It looks like it's lined with some kind of black lining. I'm not sure what the material is, it's probably polyester or viscose. It looks like they left the hems unlined. I should receive the pants soon and can do a review once I get it.



Sweetyqbk said:


> Zara shoes



The shoes look amazing. I regret not buying them.


----------



## Zahzah

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Yes, it's form fitting when zipped up.  I've worn this jacket with pants and skirts as well as dresses.  It's a really versatile piece.



Oo thanks  I can't wait to try it on. I hope the sleeves are fitted.


----------



## so_sofya1985

bumblebees said:
			
		

> I was hoping it didn't smell but I guess it still does. I'm going to pass. You're lucky if you were able to air yours out.
> 
> I was afraid of that. I don't know why they would bring the jacket back when so many people complained of the smell.
> 
> It looks like it's lined with some kind of black lining. I'm not sure what the material is, it's probably polyester or viscose. It looks like they left the hems unlined. I should receive the pants soon and can do a review once I get it.
> 
> The shoes look amazing. I regret not buying them.



What to do what to do... I guess I'll keep looking... I wouldn't mind knowing where they took the style of, maybe the original is still affordable and nice...


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Zahzah said:


> Oo thanks  I can't wait to try it on. I hope the sleeves are fitted.



Yes, the sleeves are fitted.


----------



## ahpeste

For $99 Im keeping this coat. I wish it was lined all over. Too shy for modelling pic.


----------



## fayden

i have this coat and love it.  i always get compliments on it.



ahpeste said:


> For $99 Im keeping this coat. I wish it was lined all over. Too shy for modelling pic.


----------



## laneybaby

ahpeste said:
			
		

> For $99 Im keeping this coat. I wish it was lined all over. Too shy for modelling pic.



Yay! I agree about the lining too.


----------



## so_sofya1985

ahpeste said:
			
		

> For $99 Im keeping this coat. I wish it was lined all over. Too shy for modelling pic.



I thought this coat came with black sleeves?


----------



## Rikko_8

so_sofya1985 said:


> Well there are two coats that Zara made that are identical to Sandro coats. Literally same stuff. Perhaps it did resemble someone else....


 

I know Sandro's is a bit more pricey but how does Zara quality stack up against Sandro's?  Because if i can't find the one I want at one place then maybe I can pick it up at the other if they look pretty much identical.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Rikko_8 said:
			
		

> I know Sandro's is a bit more pricey but how does Zara quality stack up against Sandro's?  Because if i can't find the one I want at one place then maybe I can pick it up at the other if they look pretty much identical.



Well I have the sandro coats and the quality is great. I suggest if you are unsure absurd Zara then simply wait a little for the sales and get the original at Sandro. It will be same price as Zara at 40-50 percent discount!! Yesterday I saw a lady wearing a 95 percent similar coat to mine and well..... It was from Zara and it looked good! Not sure about quality???


----------



## miu miu1

Finally recived my things I ordered


----------



## so_sofya1985

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Finally recived my things I ordered



I've never seen this skirt in London. Is this real leather? How does it feel to touch? It looks real cute. If you can, show off you wearing it???


----------



## miu miu1

so_sofya1985 said:


> I've never seen this skirt in London. Is this real leather? How does it feel to touch? It looks real cute. If you can, show off you wearing it???



It's lambskin and the lining is polyester. It feels very soft to touch.
I'll take a pic when I come home


----------



## so_sofya1985

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> It's lambskin and the lining is polyester. It feels very soft to touch.
> I'll take a pic when I come home



Thank you! I shall await


----------



## erinrose

ahpeste said:


> For $99 Im keeping this coat. I wish it was lined all over. Too shy for modelling pic.


 
That is a really pretty coat!



miu miu1 said:


> Finally recived my things I ordered


 
Everything looks great!


----------



## miu miu1

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you! I shall await



Here ya go


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

miu miu1 said:


> Here ya go



That skirt looks great on you!


----------



## so_sofya1985

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Here ya go



Oh my god! It's amazing on you!!!!!!! I m getting it you are a GOod model for the skirt!


----------



## miu miu1

Crazy4Handbags said:


> That skirt looks great on you!





so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh my god! It's amazing on you!!!!!!! I m getting it you are a GOod model for the skirt!



Thank you so much!!! Was kind of self-conscious about it, but you guys made me keep it. Just ripped the tags off


----------



## so_sofya1985

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much!!! Was kind of self-conscious about it, but you guys made me keep it. Just ripped the tags off



You are crazy! It's amazing on you!!!! Rip rip


----------



## aliwishesbear

Sweetyqbk said:


> Zara shoes



love the shoes!  i dont remember seeing them on the site


----------



## miu miu1

so_sofya1985 said:


> You are crazy! It's amazing on you!!!! Rip rip



 done. But I did have to size up. I'm normaly a 38 or M in pants and skirts, but this one is L.


----------



## so_sofya1985

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> done. But I did have to size up. I'm normaly a 38 or M in pants and skirts, but this one is L.



I'll probably go for an M also. Size up it is - looks rather short hello sexy legs


----------



## laneybaby

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Here ya go



Ooh la la


----------



## miu miu1

so_sofya1985 said:


> I'll probably go for an M also. Size up it is - looks rather short hello sexy legs



And I just checked, it's on the UK online shop 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...neu-W2012/269188/827445/QUILTED LEATHER SKIRT


----------



## honeybunch

I bought this jacket a couple of weeks ago and I love it.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...269184/954041/FANTASY FABRIC JACKET WITH ZIPS

I also just bought this one last week.  Not worn it yet though.  

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...269184/954044/FANTASY FABRIC BLAZER WITH ZIPS


----------



## Rikko_8

miu miu1 said:


> Here ya go


 

Love this skirt and YOU look amazing!!  shopping it is this weekend then !!


----------



## so_sofya1985

honeybunch said:
			
		

> I bought this jacket a couple of weeks ago and I love it.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-neu-W2012/269184/954041/FANTASY%20FABRIC%20JACKET%20WITH%20ZIPS
> 
> I also just bought this one last week.  Not worn it yet though.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-neu-W2012/269184/954044/FANTASY%20FABRIC%20BLAZER%20WITH%20ZIPS



My mum has the black one and loves to wear it with her IMs and a hoody. I love it too very much, it's very versatile.


----------



## so_sofya1985

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> And I just checked, it's on the UK online shop
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-neu-W2012/269188/827445/QUILTED%20LEATHER%20SKIRT



You are amazing. I checked it as soon as you said it's real leather. I'm checking it out tomorrow hope its not too short on me!


----------



## so_sofya1985

I also love this jacket but disappointed the sleeves are faux leather. I guess I'd have to pass  or what do you girls think?


----------



## miu miu1

laneybaby said:


> Ooh la la





Rikko_8 said:


> Love this skirt and YOU look amazing!!  shopping it is this weekend then !!



Why thank you


----------



## miu miu1

so_sofya1985 said:


> You are amazing. I checked it as soon as you said it's real leather. I'm checking it out tomorrow hope its not too short on me!



Gotta help a girl out 
Hope you find it, keep us posted!!!


----------



## Zahzah

Missh88 said:


> Just bought the camel jacket - it is beautiful!



That jacket looks amazing on you!
you wear it better than the model on the website...i kinda want it now lol


----------



## so_sofya1985

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Gotta help a girl out
> Hope you find it, keep us posted!!!



Thank you hun!!!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

aliwishesbear said:
			
		

> love the shoes!  i dont remember seeing them on the site



Thanks. I got them in the summertime maybe that's why u didnt see them


----------



## Sweetyqbk

New Zara croc print boots


----------



## neko-chan

Has anyone tried the XL boots? Are they skinny in the calf?

http://static.zara.net/photos//2012/I/1/1/p/6053/101/040/6053101040_1_1_3.jpg


----------



## sammie225

I got myself the ,,smelly'' coat with the leather sleeves yesterday and as a surprise it doesn't smell at all  And i really sniffed every part of it,they SA was looking at me like : what the ***is she doing there? haha


----------



## so_sofya1985

sammie225 said:
			
		

> I got myself the ,,smelly'' coat with the leather sleeves yesterday and as a surprise it doesn't smell at all  And i really sniffed every part of it,they SA was looking at me like : what the ***is she doing there? haha



Hahaha I got same looks! Congrats on a new coat! Show us pics


----------



## Zahzah

Missh88 said:


> Just bought the camel jacket - it is beautiful!



Hey which size did you get?
can you close it comfortably?


----------



## AEGIS

samina said:


> View attachment 1907573
> 
> 
> I ordered these has anyone tried them on are they comfy?





I know a few people who have purchased them and they seem to like them.


----------



## samina

AEGIS said:
			
		

> I know a few people who have purchased them and they seem to like them.



Thanks Aegis, it's been dispatched so hopefully I'll try them in soon.


----------



## ncch

samina said:
			
		

> I ordered these has anyone tried them on are they comfy?



My friend has these and she said they are comfortable.  I tried them on too but too high for me.  

Anyone have this leather studded shopper?  I like it but it isn't lined (although it comes with the cloth pouch) and kinda worried that it'll get beat up looking really fast.  There were two in store and they were pretty scratched up, prob bc the leather is so soft.  Also it's $129 in the us but it's around $175 here!


----------



## honeybunch

so_sofya1985 said:


> My mum has the black one and loves to wear it with her IMs and a hoody. I love it too very much, it's very versatile.



Sounds like your mum is very stylish!!  I love my black jacket but I've only worn it a few times and I've noticed the inner part of the arms ( I guess where they rub against my body) have got really bobbly and scruffy looking.  Has this happened to your mum's?


----------



## so_sofya1985

honeybunch said:
			
		

> Sounds like your mum is very stylish!!  I love my black jacket but I've only worn it a few times and I've noticed the inner part of the arms ( I guess where they rub against my body) have got really bobbly and scruffy looking.  Has this happened to your mum's?



I don't think so, I'll ask. But it has happened to my Zara coat (wool) and some other items. It's a natural process with natural thread so just carefully remove it and keep on wearing it


----------



## honeybunch

so_sofya1985 said:


> I don't think so, I'll ask. But it has happened to my Zara coat (wool) and some other items. It's a natural process with natural thread so just carefully remove it and keep on wearing it



Thanks! I'm not sure how to remove it without spoiling the natual bobbly texture of the material.  Is it called boucle?  Unless I just trimmed the bits that have got scruffy.  Is your coat made from the same textured wool?


----------



## so_sofya1985

honeybunch said:
			
		

> Thanks! I'm not sure how to remove it without spoiling the natual bobbly texture of the material.  Is it called boucle?  Unless I just trimmed the bits that have got scruffy.  Is your coat made from the same textured wool?



Yes exactly! Trim it carefully it won't damage the main thread! Good luck!


----------



## honeybunch

so_sofya1985 said:


> Yes exactly! Trim it carefully it won't damage the main thread! Good luck!



Thanks! I'll give it a go when I get home.  Just been to london and that's the last time I wear good clothes on the tube!  I think the sardine situation on the tube caused the friction on my jacket!


----------



## so_sofya1985

honeybunch said:
			
		

> Thanks! I'll give it a go when I get home.  Just been to london and that's the last time I wear good clothes on the tube!  I think the sardine situation on the tube caused the friction on my jacket!



It will happen whether you are on a tube or just walking around, especially under arms, I notice. It's not a disaster you will see that it's very manageable to remove! London is cold today


----------



## c0uture

I ordered these, has anyone seen them in person or tried them on? Hopefully they're comfortable


----------



## honeybunch

sammie225 said:


> I got myself the ,,smelly'' coat with the leather sleeves yesterday and as a surprise it doesn't smell at all  And i really sniffed every part of it,they SA was looking at me like : what the ***is she doing there? haha



Ha! Ha!  That's good that it doesn't smell.  I might have to check it out again.


----------



## honeybunch

so_sofya1985 said:


> It will happen whether you are on a tube or just walking around, especially under arms, I notice. It's not a disaster you will see that it's very manageable to remove! London is cold today



Yes, I left London this morning and it was bright and sunny, but very cold.  Love that place and hope to return soon!  I'm from Manchester.  Back to the jacket - I got the scissors out and it looks a lot better.  It was only under the arms, the rest of the jacket was fine.


----------



## so_sofya1985

honeybunch said:
			
		

> Ha! Ha!  That's good that it doesn't smell.  I might have to check it out again.



Yes I was the same but then on the way to Zara I kid you not I saw two girls wearing it..... And it sort of killed it for me. I'm planning to wait until they redo it or something... Still love it tho sigh sigh


----------



## so_sofya1985

honeybunch said:
			
		

> Yes, I left London this morning and it was bright and sunny, but very cold.  Love that place and hope to return soon!  I'm from Manchester.  Back to the jacket - I got the scissors out and it looks a lot better.  It was only under the arms, the rest of the jacket was fine.



Told ya. It's the same story with my jackets and it happens to them all, this sort of bouclè thread is easy to fluff!!! Good it's all sorted. Please don't tell me you came to London just for shopping I've been to Manchester and you have awesome boutiques and another selfridfes eh?


----------



## Zahzah

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...eu-W2012/269184/825012/QUILTED LEATHER JACKET

I really like this shall I get the black or caramel


----------



## so_sofya1985

Zahzah said:
			
		

> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-neu-W2012/269184/825012/QUILTED%20LEATHER%20JACKET
> 
> I really like this shall I get the black or caramel



I love the camel colour but I guess black will last longer as you won't see marks on it


----------



## laeticia

Zahzah said:
			
		

> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-neu-W2012/269184/825012/QUILTED%20LEATHER%20JACKET
> 
> I really like this shall I get the black or caramel



I love the camel too! But black will be easier to care for


----------



## Zahzah

laeticia said:


> I love the camel too! But black will be easier to care for



I have that feeling too, but caramel is more feminine which I feel will be a change to my black biker jacket.


----------



## honeybunch

so_sofya1985 said:


> Told ya. It's the same story with my jackets and it happens to them all, this sort of bouclè thread is easy to fluff!!! Good it's all sorted. Please don't tell me you came to London just for shopping I've been to Manchester and you have awesome boutiques and another selfridfes eh?



No, but I could quite easily have shopped all weekend!  We came to watch the Michael Jackson Cirque du Soleil show at the O2 arena but I did get to go in Selfridges and the Balenciaga boutique on Mount Street!


----------



## honeybunch

so_sofya1985 said:


> Yes I was the same but then on the way to Zara I kid you not I saw two girls wearing it..... And it sort of killed it for me. I'm planning to wait until they redo it or something... Still love it tho sigh sigh



It always ruins it for me when I see too many people wearing the same thing.  I haven't seen anyone wearing that one in Manchester.  I need to find out if it still smells.  The smell on the original one was horrendous.

I like this one too.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...183/868521/COAT WITH APPLIQUÉS ON THE SLEEVES

Is the other colour navy?  Did they do it in black, do you know?  I actually saw someone in London wearing this and it looked good.


----------



## juneping

honeybunch said:


> *It always ruins it for me when I see too many people wearing the same thing.  *I haven't seen anyone wearing that one in Manchester.  I need to find out if it still smells.  The smell on the original one was horrendous.
> 
> I like this one too.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...183/868521/COAT WITH APPLIQUÉS ON THE SLEEVES
> 
> Is the other colour navy?  Did they do it in black, do you know?  I actually saw someone in London wearing this and it looked good.



my thoughts exactly...


----------



## so_sofya1985

honeybunch said:
			
		

> No, but I could quite easily have shopped all weekend!  We came to watch the Michael Jackson Cirque du Soleil show at the O2 arena but I did get to go in Selfridges and the Balenciaga boutique on Mount Street!



Was it good? I love cirque du soleil very much! Seen several! Didn't know they were performing again. Usually they do shows in January? Hope you enjoyed!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

honeybunch said:
			
		

> It always ruins it for me when I see too many people wearing the same thing.  I haven't seen anyone wearing that one in Manchester.  I need to find out if it still smells.  The smell on the original one was horrendous.
> 
> I like this one too.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-neu-W2012/269183/868521/COAT%20WITH%20APPLIQUÉS%20ON%20THE%20SLEEVES
> 
> Is the other colour navy?  Did they do it in black, do you know?  I actually saw someone in London wearing this and it looked good.



Yes yes in London I see many wearing the navy one. It's very nice, again, I'm not buying it because too many people have it. 

They never made it in black. I do like the olive colour.....


----------



## honeybunch

so_sofya1985 said:


> Yes yes in London I see many wearing the navy one. It's very nice, again, I'm not buying it because too many people have it.
> 
> They never made it in black. I do like the olive colour.....



I'm not a huge fan of navy.  I'm not sure it goes well with black and I wear a lot of black in the winter.  

Cirque du Soleil was fantastic, thanks.  I have seen it once before at the Trafford Centre in Manchester.  I'm not sure, but I think this was the only date they had anywhere in the UK because it was the Michael Jackson theme.


----------



## so_sofya1985

honeybunch said:
			
		

> I'm not a huge fan of navy.  I'm not sure it goes well with black and I wear a lot of black in the winter.
> 
> Cirque du Soleil was fantastic, thanks.  I have seen it once before at the Trafford Centre in Manchester.  I'm not sure, but I think this was the only date they had anywhere in the UK because it was the Michael Jackson theme.



I usually don't wear black hence love the navy one what do you think of the olive one?


----------



## erinrose

What do you guys think about having both of these heels? I have them both and really like them both a lot but I feel like it might be unneccessary to own them both since they are so similar?


----------



## so_sofya1985

erinrose said:
			
		

> What do you guys think about having both of these heels? I have them both and really like them both a lot but I feel like it might be unneccessary to own them both since they are so similar?


Personally, I'm not a fan of the latter pair. Looks too old for me.... The first ones are playful despite being black. 
If you don't wanna splash out on two pairs straight away buy the obvious Yes and keep thinking/looking


----------



## erinrose

so_sofya1985 said:


> Personally, I'm not a fan of the latter pair. Looks too old for me.... The first ones are playful despite being black.
> If you don't wanna splash out on two pairs straight away buy the obvious Yes and keep thinking/looking


 
Thanks for the reply!

I do love both pairs and I think I would get a lot of use out of both of them, it´s just that they are very close in style and if I would only keep one I really don´t know which pair since I like them both so much.


----------



## honeybunch

so_sofya1985 said:


> I usually don't wear black hence love the navy one what do you think of the olive one?



Not a huge fan of the olive but I guess it depends on what sort of colours you have in your wardrobe.


----------



## maloneyxo

I'm obsessed with Zara! I think a lot of their clothes look a lot more expensive than they are, and they're always really on trend. Completely obsessed with their Chanel-esque jackets  I am from England, but I holiday in Spain a lot and always stock up there because it's super cheap, being a Spanish brand


----------



## so_sofya1985

maloneyxo said:
			
		

> I'm obsessed with Zara! I think a lot of their clothes look a lot more expensive than they are, and they're always really on trend. Completely obsessed with their Chanel-esque jackets  I am from England, but I holiday in Spain a lot and always stock up there because it's super cheap, being a Spanish brand



Show off


----------



## maloneyxo

so_sofya1985 said:


> Show off



My boyfriend has family out there


----------



## designerdiva40

honeybunch said:


> It always ruins it for me when I see too many people wearing the same thing.  I haven't seen anyone wearing that one in Manchester.  I need to find out if it still smells.  The smell on the original one was horrendous.
> 
> I like this one too.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...183/868521/COAT WITH APPLIQUÉS ON THE SLEEVES
> 
> Is the other colour navy?  Did they do it in black, do you know?  I actually saw someone in London wearing this and it looked good.



Hi Are you talking about the black coat with the leather quilted sleeves.....I ordered one a couple of months ago & it stank but I loved the coat that much I put up with it & then on the 4th time I wore it the stitching at the back started to rip, I also noticed that several in store had done the same thing so I think this was the reason the redesigned them but any way I returned it & luckily they had one left & it was in my size......the new ones don't have the seem down the back & they don't smell at all so I'm so happy now


----------



## Prada_Princess

c0uture said:
			
		

> I ordered these, has anyone seen them in person or tried them on? Hopefully they're comfortable



They look really nice, let us know how you get on with them.


----------



## honeybunch

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi Are you talking about the black coat with the leather quilted sleeves.....I ordered one a couple of months ago & it stank but I loved the coat that much I put up with it & then on the 4th time I wore it the stitching at the back started to rip, I also noticed that several in store had done the same thing so I think this was the reason the redesigned them but any way I returned it & luckily they had one left & it was in my size......the new ones don't have the seem down the back & they don't smell at all so I'm so happy now



Thanks for letting me know.  That's good to hear.  I will definitely give it another go.


----------



## yellow08

I lucked out and caught the wedge sneakers available via the Zara app on Saturday night. They only had the size 10 available ( I'm a 9). I ordered them to see if I really like this type of shoe, after weeks of stalking the app/website I hope I'm not disappointed. But recently, I was stalking that tweed/leather sleeve jacket from the lookbook, as soon as it was available, I ordered it and hated it. I sent it back the same day it came in the mail.

Now, if I like them I'm thinking a pair of thick socks should help with the sizing. Although, last week I was in Orlando and tried a pair of Zara ankle boots in a 10 and they fit  

Will post a pic when they arrive...


----------



## jellybebe

yellow08 said:
			
		

> I lucked out and caught the wedge sneakers available via the Zara app on Saturday night. They only had the size 10 available ( I'm a 9). I ordered them to see if I really like this type of shoe, after weeks of stalking the app/website I hope I'm not disappointed. But recently, I was stalking that tweed/leather sleeve jacket from the lookbook, as soon as it was available, I ordered it and hated it. I sent it back the same day it came in the mail.
> 
> Now, if I like them I'm thinking a pair of thick socks should help with the sizing. Although, last week I was in Orlando and tried a pair of Zara ankle boots in a 10 and they fit
> 
> Will post a pic when they arrive...



I would like to hear your review!


----------



## designerdiva40

Ladies I'm thinking of ordering these two jackets & would love to hear your thoughts especially on the camouflage one, am I too old at 41 to wear it. TIA

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-neu-W2012/269209/917022/CAMOUFLAGE PARKA

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...eu-W2012/269209/969530/COMBINED LONG CARDIGAN


----------



## boxermomof2

designerdiva40 said:


> Ladies I'm thinking of ordering these two jackets & would love to hear your thoughts especially on the camouflage one, am I too old at 41 to wear it. TIA
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-neu-W2012/269209/917022/CAMOUFLAGE PARKA
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...eu-W2012/269209/969530/COMBINED LONG CARDIGAN



I bought the combined long cardigan. It is well made , runs TTS. I love it, and am very pleased with the quality.


----------



## designerdiva40

boxermomof2 said:


> I bought the combined long cardigan. It is well made , runs TTS. I love it, and am very pleased with the quality.



What do you think of the camouflage jacket....too young for a 41 year old


----------



## boxermomof2

designerdiva40 said:


> What do you think of the camouflage jacket....too young for a 41 year old



I'm 50 and wear what makes me happy. I own this camouflage jacket.


----------



## TanyFashionista

Hi Everyone first time posting on this thread, well finally after being sold out online, I was able to buy this scarf, I have been lusting for it for awhile, I am so happy I got it finally


----------



## so_sofya1985

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> Ladies I'm thinking of ordering these two jackets & would love to hear your thoughts especially on the camouflage one, am I too old at 41 to wear it. TIA
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-neu-W2012/269209/917022/CAMOUFLAGE%20PARKA
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-neu-W2012/269209/969530/COMBINED%20LONG%20CARDIGAN



I haven't seen the second jacket in stores yet but looks amazing! Forget about being 41 and not being able to wear the khaki jacket. At 41 it's not right to wear ultra mini skirts and leopard monokini the rest is fine


----------



## Myrkur




----------



## designerdiva40

so_sofya1985 said:


> I haven't seen the second jacket in stores yet but looks amazing! Forget about being 41 and not being able to wear the khaki jacket. At 41 it's not right to wear ultra mini skirts and leopard monokini the rest is fine



he he lol I don't think I would of dared wear a leopard monokini even at 18


----------



## so_sofya1985

Down right gorge!


----------



## designerdiva40

boxermomof2 said:


> I'm 50 and wear what makes me happy. I own this camouflage jacket.



I love this one & thought about ordering it.....how does it fit around the top of the arms ?


----------



## so_sofya1985

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> he he lol I don't think I would of dared wear a leopard monokini even at 18



You are fine then my mum is 62 ad wears IMs sneakers with wilfox hoodys and Zara boucle jackets and feels great!


----------



## 4Elegance

Wearing these shoes again.....I love them


----------



## Myrkur

so_sofya1985 said:


> Down right gorge!



thanks! I think I'm going to return it for a size (or maybe two) up though.. because it looks more oversized on the model: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...LUM JACKET WITH FRILLS AND DIAMANTE APPLIQUÉS maybe they did that on purpose..


----------



## so_sofya1985

Myrkur said:
			
		

> thanks! I think I'm going to return it for a size (or maybe two) up though.. because it looks more oversized on the model: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/nl/en/zara-W2012/269184/827417/PEPLUM%20JACKET%20WITH%20FRILLS%20AND%20DIAMANTE%20APPLIQUÉS maybe they did that on purpose..



HMmmm I like it better on your, it's too huge on the model in my opinion!


----------



## boxermomof2

designerdiva40 said:


> I love this one & thought about ordering it.....how does it fit around the top of the arms ?



I had to size up to a large because the arms were snug. There wasn't a huge difference between the med & large, but the large gave more room in the arms.


----------



## boxermomof2

so_sofya1985 said:


> I haven't seen the second jacket in stores yet but looks amazing! Forget about being 41 and not being able to wear the khaki jacket. *At 41 it's not right to wear ultra mini skirts and leopard monokini the rest is fine *



 Agree!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Come on ladies! I'm on a spending ban and promised myself not to buy anything until December the 1st! Can somebody post something newly bought?


----------



## jellybebe

So pretty! Oops in case it didn't show up I am referring to Myrkur's purchase.


----------



## miu miu1

4Elegance said:


> Wearing these shoes again.....I love them
> 
> View attachment 1913146



You look fantastic!!!


----------



## 4Elegance

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> You look fantastic!!!



Thank you miu miu.  Hope all is well with you as I've been MIA for a while and miss your post


----------



## ikim23

Whoop! Lots of knits in store including this super comfy sweater. Can be work backwards as a cardigan because it has buttons down the back! Pardon my messy closet. I also bought it in a light pastel teal.


----------



## samina

These arrived today!!


----------



## Zahzah

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...eu-W2012/269184/825012/QUILTED LEATHER JACKET

Iv ordered this so excited!!! Hope it's as beautiful as it looks. Anyone have it?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Zahzah said:
			
		

> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-neu-W2012/269184/825012/QUILTED%20LEATHER%20JACKET
> 
> Iv ordered this so excited!!! Hope it's as beautiful as it looks. Anyone have it?



Please post pictures once you have it!!!


----------



## 4Elegance

samina said:
			
		

> These arrived today!!



I adore my pair like this.  Such a stylish shoe...enjoy


----------



## samina

4Elegance said:
			
		

> I adore my pair like this.  Such a stylish shoe...enjoy



Thanks!!!


----------



## miu miu1

4Elegance said:


> Thank you miu miu.  Hope all is well with you as I've been MIA for a while and miss your post



All is good, just got some thing from zara 
Hope you're doing well too.


----------



## bumblebees

Jixiepix said:


> Would love to hear how that leather sleeve blazer works out and fits!
> I ordered some things too...black embrioridery sweatshirt (sold out online), black vest, dark red brocade trousers, girls size faux sheepskin gilet...absolutely LOVE all of it!



I didn't like the blazer. The sleeves looked really fake and it was extremely shiny. It looked more like satin than it did "leather". The fit was eh and the sleeves were too loose for me. It runs tts. The jacket has padded shoulders and it also has a big slit in the back down the center which I didn't like. Hopefully they bring out a real leather version in a better fit.


----------



## so_sofya1985

bumblebees said:
			
		

> I didn't like the blazer. The sleeves looked really fake and it was extremely shiny. It looked more like satin than it did "leather". The fit was eh and the sleeves were too loose for me. It runs tts. The jacket has padded shoulders and it also has a big slit in the back down the center which I didn't like. Hopefully they bring out a real leather version in a better fit.



Which jacket are you girls talking about??


----------



## 4Elegance

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> All is good, just got some thing from zara
> Hope you're doing well too.



Yes I'm well.  Can't wait to see you model your goodies


----------



## bumblebees

so_sofya1985 said:


> Which jacket are you girls talking about??



The blazer with faux leather sleeves.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

I received this coat http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...s-W2012/269183/995025/COMBINED LEATHER JACKET in the mail today.

The thick and thin of it... well, I love the way it looks, but am disappointed in the quality of material used, specifically the non-leather parts.  The fabric is really cheap-looking and feels cheap too and thin, though the leather is fantastic... thick and supple.  The stitching is all over the place too.  I really want to keep it and rock it but there is nagging thought in my brain that tells me I'll look for a replacement soon, another style or the same, god knows Zara keeps pushing out fantastic coats.  TTS but tight in the arms for me and I think have avg arms, so I can't wear a thick sweater underneath.

Also got these http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-us-W2012/269200/880584/STUDDED SUEDE CITYBAG in red and black. 

Love them!  The quality of the suede is quite different in the two I got, one is velvety and the other more coarse and less saturated in color.  The size is great, nice and large for such a clutch!  I tried cross-body but on me, the chain is quite short, so no go for cross-body but it does look great over the one shoulder.  The chain and studs are sort of matte (not shiny, which makes it more versatile for casual wear, imo.  

HTH!


----------



## yellow08

samina said:


> These arrived today!!
> 
> View attachment 1913766
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913767
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913769



Shoe twins
I wore them to work today and I received no less than 10-15 compliments. Even men complimented me on my shoes!!!


----------



## bumblebees

Crazy4Handbags said:


> I received this coat http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...s-W2012/269183/995025/COMBINED LEATHER JACKET in the mail today.
> 
> The thick and thin of it... well, I love the way it looks, but am disappointed in the quality of material used, specifically the non-leather parts.  The fabric is really cheap-looking and feels cheap too and thin, though the leather is fantastic... thick and supple.  The stitching is all over the place too.  I really want to keep it and rock it but there is nagging thought in my brain that tells me I'll look for a replacement soon, another style or the same, god knows Zara keeps pushing out fantastic coats.  TTS but tight in the arms for me and I think have avg arms, so I can't wear a thick sweater underneath.
> 
> Also got these http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-us-W2012/269200/880584/STUDDED SUEDE CITYBAG in red and black.
> 
> Love them!  The quality of the suede is quite different in the two I got, one is velvety and the other more coarse and less saturated in color.  The size is great, nice and large for such a clutch!  I tried cross-body but on me, the chain is quite short, so no go for cross-body but it does look great over the one shoulder.  The chain and studs are sort of matte (not shiny, which makes it more versatile for casual wear, imo.
> 
> HTH!



I've been waiting for this coat to become available in my size. Is the fabric really that horrendous? Now, I'm thinking if I should get something else. Hmm... But, I love the look of it. Why combine nice supple leather with cheap polyester fabric??


----------



## miu miu1

4Elegance said:


> Yes I'm well.  Can't wait to see you model your goodies



A few pages back I'm wearing my new leather skirt


----------



## 4Elegance

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> A few pages back I'm wearing my new leather skirt



Just checked out the post...you look fab as usual


----------



## miu miu1

4Elegance said:


> Just checked out the post...you look fab as usual



Thank you


----------



## Meta

indi3r4 said:


> Wen, did you see any studded sneakers wedge? I'm still stalking those


Unfortunately, no. I just came back from vacation yesterday, so when I check out the store, I'll be sure to take note & let you know if I come across them. 



AEGIS said:


> right! it looked deliberate. but nothing else on the boot looked rustic.  i will wait for them to go on sale. i cannot pay full price for such a defect


Good thinking! Fingers crossed that it'll work out to your advantage come sale time!  



French Lace said:


> Thanks for your reply
> Very stiff as in uncomfortable?
> Was the quality of the leather ok?
> Sorry for all the questions but I don't have a Zara anywhere near me so I would need to order on line. Thanks


The quality of the leather was okay and while it wasn't uncomfortable, it wasn't very flattering on me, the stiffer leather. Kindly note that I have smaller calves and prefer softer leather for boots that would conform to my legs than highlight what tiny calves I have instead.  

Good luck deciding!


----------



## laeticia

Zahzah said:
			
		

> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-neu-W2012/269184/825012/QUILTED%20LEATHER%20JACKET
> 
> Iv ordered this so excited!!! Hope it's as beautiful as it looks. Anyone have it?



Which colour did u get? I almost got the camel  but it was too overpriced here


----------



## Zahzah

laeticia said:


> Which colour did u get? I almost got the camel  but it was too overpriced here



Caramel one!!! Iv tried on the black in store but they didn't have the caramel. Black was a safe option but the caramel one is so much nicer in my opinion. I have a black leathet jacket so it's nice to have a coloured one.


----------



## phillj12

Does anyone have the black coat with quilted leather sleeves? Saw it and it looked so cute for fall. I can post a link if you aren't sure what I'm talking about. It has a zipper but its open in the photos.


----------



## phillj12

Thanks!


----------



## juneping

the leather skirt...i thought the quality was okay, the saggy butt area even with stitching but not so bad.


----------



## honeybunch

juneping said:


> the leather skirt...i thought the quality was okay, the saggy butt area even with stitching but not so bad.



Cool skirt!  And I love your boots!


----------



## imlvholic

juneping said:


> the leather skirt...i thought the quality was okay, the saggy butt area even with stitching but not so bad.


Gorgeous June, from head to toe. That skirt is awesome on you. I saw that when I was in NY last week, I wish I had tried it on.


----------



## so_sofya1985

juneping said:
			
		

> the leather skirt...i thought the quality was okay, the saggy butt area even with stitching but not so bad.



Love the skirt on you! The boots are great, I'm
Back on wanting them hahaha


----------



## yellow08

Zara wedge boots! Too big but DH said thick socks should help with the fitting. I like them a lot  and I'm going to keep them, I guess


----------



## Rikko_8

juneping said:


> the leather skirt...i thought the quality was okay, the saggy butt area even with stitching but not so bad.


 
The skirt looks great but those shoes ... LOVE LOVE!  where did you buy them?


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

bumblebees said:


> I've been waiting for this coat to become available in my size. Is the fabric really that horrendous? Now, I'm thinking if I should get something else. Hmm... But, I love the look of it. Why combine nice supple leather with cheap polyester fabric??



I love the look too, which is why I'm thinking of doing the unthinkable... Keeping it and taking it to the tailor to have the leather part placed on another similar black coat of mine, which is cashmere.  I wonder though if I'd regret altering my coat though.


----------



## juneping

honeybunch said:


> Cool skirt!  And I love your boots!





imlvholic said:


> Gorgeous June, from head to toe. That skirt is awesome on you. I saw that when I was in NY last week, I wish I had tried it on.





so_sofya1985 said:


> Love the skirt on you! The boots are great, I'm
> Back on wanting them hahaha





Rikko_8 said:


> The skirt looks great but those shoes ... LOVE LOVE!  where did you buy them?



thank you!!
*rikko* - they are isabel marant blackson boots, got them at  www.espejto.it but they're sold out at most of the places.


----------



## phillj12

juneping said:


> the leather skirt...i thought the quality was okay, the saggy butt area even with stitching but not so bad.



Awesome look! Love it! Wish I could pull it off, but with 3 kids under 5, can't imagine rockin' it like that!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

juneping said:


> the leather skirt...i thought the quality was okay, the saggy butt area even with stitching but not so bad.



June, you always look chic!  Love the blackson boots on you!


----------



## honeybunch

juneping said:


> thank you!!
> *rikko* - they are isabel marant blackson boots, got them at  www.espejto.it but they're sold out at most of the places.



Yes, I thought they looked like IM.  Gorgeous!


----------



## so_sofya1985

I really like the velour grey pants but every time I check they are coming soon coming soon coming soooooon.... Grrr


----------



## juneping

phillj12 said:


> Awesome look! Love it! Wish I could pull it off, but with 3 kids under 5, can't imagine rockin' it like that!





Crazy4Handbags said:


> June, you always look chic!  Love the blackson boots on you!





honeybunch said:


> Yes, I thought they looked like IM.  Gorgeous!



thank you!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

yellow08 said:
			
		

> Zara wedge boots! Too big but DH said thick socks should help with the fitting. I like them a lot  and I'm going to keep them, I guess



Oh I love them! I'm still stalking them on the website. I'm starting to lose hope.


----------



## yellow08

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Oh I love them! I'm still stalking them on the website. I'm starting to lose hope.



Don't lose hope! 
But  if this helps any they HURT my feet  and I'm going to get some insoles to see of that helps. The wedge is very hard and the placement of the support isn't even. In my left foot (hurts the most) I feel this hard rock like "cushion" under my arch very painful! My  feet and my calfs were sore yesterday  I'm limping today. The soles are very hard, IMO


----------



## Tiare

The new, blue camo print skinnies. Love them! They have two, slanted, "Balmain-esque" zippers on the hips too. Sorry for the washed out flash.


----------



## poptarts

erinrose said:
			
		

> What do you guys think about having both of these heels? I have them both and really like them both a lot but I feel like it might be unneccessary to own them both since they are so similar?



I have both, the first pair gets painful after an hour while I can do all day in the second pair. Looks mature but actually very chic when you put it on


----------



## laurenychu

New-ish dress


----------



## honeybunch

Has anyone seen the black sleeveless faux leather top with lace shoulders in stores in the UK recently?  It's not available on the website anymore.


----------



## so_sofya1985

honeybunch said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen the black sleeveless faux leather top with lace shoulders in stores in the UK recently?  It's not available on website anymore.



Can you post the pic As I'm not imagining it. Today I scanned in and out Kensington one and one near Harrods maybe I have seen it...


----------



## honeybunch

so_sofya1985 said:


> Can you post the pic As I'm not imagining it. Today I scanned in and out Kensington one and one near Harrods maybe I have seen it...



It's this one:

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...9/909564/FAUX LEATHER TOP WITH LACE SHOULDERS


----------



## so_sofya1985

honeybunch said:
			
		

> It's this one:
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-neu-W2012/269189/909564/FAUX%20LEATHER%20TOP%20WITH%20LACE%20SHOULDERS



I have to get my 4 pairs of jeans I ordered tomorrow lmao so I'll ask about it (at Kensington store)


----------



## Sparklybags

honeybunch said:


> It's this one:
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...9/909564/FAUX LEATHER TOP WITH LACE SHOULDERS



I got this in store back in August but haven't seen it recently


----------



## Tiare

yellow08 said:


> Zara wedge boots! Too big but DH said thick socks should help with the fitting. I like them a lot  and I'm going to keep them, I guess



Those look better in your picture than on the website 

Actually contemplating a pair now...


----------



## imlvholic

Tiare said:


> The new, blue camo print skinnies. Love them! They have two, slanted, "Balmain-esque" zippers on the hips too. Sorry for the washed out flash.


Isn't it gorgeous??? I got the Olive & the fit is just AMAZING!!!!, 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2/269187/917019/CAMOUFLAGE TROUSERS WITH ZIPS
I saw the blue & thought of getting it too... but I've been buying so many of these camo pieces, I got these...w/c I L O V E... I'm CAMOU-OUT already:greengrin: 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269209/860516/CAMOUFLAGE 
this shirt & scarf... & everytime I go there, they have something new!
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...s-W2012/269214/960576/CAMOUFLAGE-PRINT T-It's 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-us-W2012/271013/972505/CAMOUFLAGE SCARF

Love this too:

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...9/909564/FAUX LEATHER TOP WITH LACE SHOULDERS[/QUOTE]
I got this the first time I saw it at the store, they're so Rock & Roll CHIC!!! w/ a feminine touch.


----------



## Allee

laurenychu said:
			
		

> New-ish dress



This dress looks amazing on you!!!!


----------



## Allee

Just got these awesome fitting pants! They're cropped and I'm super short so it's the perfect length.


----------



## Tiare

I love the blue camo pants. Super soft and very comfortable. I agree, the fit is wonderful - much more slim/flattering than the stud camo I bought during the summer. I still love that pair, though! 

I also got the scarf! Some girl was was shopping while wearing it and looked so great, I was powerless to resist. It will be perfect when it starts to get colder, as it's very long (for lots of draping) and snuggly 



imlvholic said:


> Isn't it gorgeous??? I got the Olive & the fit is just AMAZING!!!!,
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2/269187/917019/CAMOUFLAGE TROUSERS WITH ZIPS
> I saw the blue & thought of getting it too... but I've been buying so many of these camo pieces, I got these...w/c I L O V E... I'm CAMOU-OUT already:greengrin:
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269209/860516/CAMOUFLAGE
> this shirt & scarf... & everytime I go there, they have something new!
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...s-W2012/269214/960576/CAMOUFLAGE-PRINT T-It's
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-us-W2012/271013/972505/CAMOUFLAGE SCARF
> 
> Love this too:
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...9/909564/FAUX LEATHER TOP WITH LACE SHOULDERS


I got this the first time I saw it at the store, they're so Rock & Roll CHIC!!! w/ a feminine touch.[/QUOTE]


----------



## orchidian

Can you please show me the link to these on Zara.com? Thanks 



Allee said:


> Just got these awesome fitting pants! They're cropped and I'm super short so it's the perfect length.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1917537


----------



## Allee

orchidian said:
			
		

> Can you please show me the link to these on Zara.com? Thanks



I bought these in the store. Here is a pic of the tag...


----------



## kml2887

Allee said:


> Just got these awesome fitting pants! They're cropped and I'm super short so it's the perfect length.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1917537


 
I just put these in my cart earlier today and was thinking of ordering them! I'm obsessed with anything quilted leather-look and I think the cropped length will be perfect for me too. How is the fabric... is it super stretchy or does it have a good structure to it?


----------



## laurenychu

Allee said:


> This dress looks amazing on you!!!!



thank you! i normally fit so strangely in zara clothing, but this was close to perfect!


----------



## Allee

kml2887 said:
			
		

> I just put these in my cart earlier today and was thinking of ordering them! I'm obsessed with anything quilted leather-look and I think the cropped length will be perfect for me too. How is the fabric... is it super stretchy or does it have a good structure to it?



The fabric is a lil stretchy...I'm normally a 2 but still losing baby weight so I got a 4. I was a lil concerned with the quilting cuz I didn't want to look thicker. Lol. You should get them!!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Allee said:
			
		

> Just got these awesome fitting pants! They're cropped and I'm super short so it's the perfect length.



I got same ones in red! Still thinking if I should try and wear them or go back and exchange to dark ones? Red is so in, but I have not got a single white/ black jumper to match it.... Grrrr


----------



## so_sofya1985

orchidian said:
			
		

> Can you please show me the link to these on Zara.com? Thanks



I haven't seen them online yet. I bought them in store but didn't see any model wearing them online


----------



## kml2887

Allee said:


> The fabric is a lil stretchy...I'm normally a 2 but still losing baby weight so I got a 4. I was a lil concerned with the quilting cuz I didn't want to look thicker. Lol. You should get them!!!!


 
Wish I had seen these in store. I think i'll go back to check and if not, then i'll probably be ordering them! Thanks for the sizing advice too... I will probably size up so they aren't skin tight. 



so_sofya1985 said:


> I got same ones in red! Still thinking if I should try and wear them or go back and exchange to dark ones? Red is so in, but I have not got a single white/ black jumper to match it.... Grrrr


 
I love the red! But you're right, it might be difficult to match.  But in addition to white and black... navy, gray, tan would look great too...



orchidian said:


> Can you please show me the link to these on Zara.com? Thanks


 
Here they are! 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-W2012/269187/936012/BLACK COATED BIKER PANTS

And in red: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-W2012/269187/890591/RED COATED BIKER PANTS


----------



## orchidian

Thanks for the link! I just bought them based on Allee's review. Yay!


Allee, if you don't mind me asking? How tall are you? I'm short too so I hope they fit.




kml2887 said:


> Wish I had seen these in store. I think i'll go back to check and if not, then i'll probably be ordering them! Thanks for the sizing advice too... I will probably size up so they aren't skin tight.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the red! But you're right, it might be difficult to match.  But in addition to white and black... navy, gray, tan would look great too...
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are!
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-W2012/269187/936012/BLACK COATED BIKER PANTS
> 
> And in red: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-W2012/269187/890591/RED COATED BIKER PANTS


----------



## Allee

orchidian said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link! I just bought them based on Allee's review. Yay!
> 
> Allee, if you don't mind me asking? How tall are you? I'm short too so I hope they fit.



I'm 4'11 and with heels they're perfect. I also like that the zipper is in the back and not on the side leg.


----------



## purse-nality

imlvholic said:


> Isn't it gorgeous??? I got the Olive & the fit is just AMAZING!!!!,
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2/269187/917019/CAMOUFLAGE TROUSERS WITH ZIPS
> I saw the blue & thought of getting it too... but I've been buying so many of these camo pieces, I got these...w/c I L O V E... I'm CAMOU-OUT already:greengrin:
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269209/860516/CAMOUFLAGE
> this shirt & scarf... & everytime I go there, they have something new!
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...s-W2012/269214/960576/CAMOUFLAGE-PRINT T-It's
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-us-W2012/271013/972505/CAMOUFLAGE SCARF
> 
> Love this too:
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...9/909564/FAUX LEATHER TOP WITH LACE SHOULDERS
> I got this the first time I saw it at the store, they're so Rock & Roll CHIC!!! w/ a feminine touch.


I just got the olive, but they are a bit tight in my true size. Do they stretch w/ wear? Next size up was quite baggy around the knees, and i feel that they might eventually loosen up more. Anyway i settled w/ the 1st. Hope i made the right decision! Funny, the blue version in my true size was better fitting, just right... Luv olive more, btw. It has more pow, imo! 



Allee said:


> Just got these awesome fitting pants! They're cropped and I'm super short so it's the perfect length.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1917537



So i just got this in red! And you're so right about the fit! Can't believe i fit in a 2. The store i bought it from didnt have black, though. I think i want to try that 1st before i finally cut the tags on red.


----------



## laeticia

Allee said:


> The fabric is a lil stretchy...I'm normally a 2 but still losing baby weight so I got a 4. I was a lil concerned with the quilting cuz I didn't want to look thicker. Lol. You should get them!!!!



I wonder if these will stretch though since the tag says Zara denim. I tried these on today, the larger size felt too baggy, in my regular size i was afraid of the pants becoming loose since its low waisted and I would need a belt to hold them up. Couldn't find the black and didn't want to buy the red. Are they available in other colours?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Just received these yesterday. Love the Camo cargos and sweater, but the sweater arrived with a huge hole in the arm!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

I was looking for this http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-W2012/269209/939551/CAMOUFLAGE VELOUR JACKET but ended up w/ these
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-W2012/271007/985001/JACQUARD TROUSERS
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-W2012/269187/899031/COATED PANTS WITH ZIPS
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...AT WITH GATHERED SHOULDER AND METALLIC BUTTON
thus nothing fits nicely! the jeans are big... how come sizes run big in the woman section always? I so adore those pants but the fit and feel is just not flaterring...good thing I can exchange it for my 4mos old baby girls clothes....


----------



## so_sofya1985

So I have been a total copy cat of my mum, she got this jacket three weeks ago and I just couldn't stop thinking about it well... Here goes - the quality is amazing, the cut is so modern and easy to match with anything. I love it! I wish they made it in burgundy, khaki, white, off white, navy - I'd get em all haha


----------



## so_sofya1985

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> So I have been a total copy cat of my mum, she got this jacket three weeks ago and I just couldn't stop thinking about it well... Here goes - the quality is amazing, the cut is so modern and easy to match with anything. I love it! I wish they made it in burgundy, khaki, white, off white, navy - I'd get em all haha



My lightening at home suggests I live in a cave


----------



## so_sofya1985

I also got these shoes to wear for a wedding I'm attending next week! My dress is quite long but if I wear high heel shoes ill be significantly taller than my bf...... These seem perfect and quite neutral!


----------



## kml2887

Any reviews/opinions of this velvet blazer? 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...a-us-W2012/269184/952032/VELVET+STUDIO+BLAZER

It looks a bit shapeless or ill fitted on the model...but I'm looking for a velvet blazer similar to Balmain but without the extreme shoulders and I love the buttons on this one.


----------



## imlvholic

purse-nality said:


> I just got the olive, but they are a bit tight in my true size. Do they stretch w/ wear? Next size up was quite baggy around the knees, and i feel that they might eventually loosen up more. Anyway i settled w/ the 1st. Hope i made the right decision! Funny, the blue version in my true size was better fitting, just right... Luv olive more, btw. It has more pow, imo!
> 
> So i just got



Yeah, the Olive is more POW!!! I know what you mean, i had to try 3 prs of the same size to find the right 1. In Zara, i'm usually a size 4 & if it's snug, then i try the 6, if it's too big, then i will try 2-3 more different pairs of sz4s. I usually find the right perfect fit. Even the SA told me to grab another pr. I think the fit will adjust when you wear it al day long since it has a little stretch. This was out of stock in store & online for a while, i thought i missed out, boy, was i glad to see them back on time when i visited back at Zara NY just this month. I love it!


----------



## samina

Has anyone tried this top am loving it!
Also the coated black jeans!


----------



## samina

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> I also got these shoes to wear for a wedding I'm attending next week! My dress is quite long but if I wear high heel shoes ill be significantly taller than my bf...... These seem perfect and quite neutral!



I saw these last week wish I tried them on are they comfy? Think they would b perfect for work!


----------



## erinrose

samina said:


> I saw these last week wish I tried them on are they comfy? Think they would b perfect for work!


 
I have them in the black and they are super comfortable! And really longate your legs at the same time! Really a great buy!


----------



## so_sofya1985

samina said:
			
		

> I saw these last week wish I tried them on are they comfy? Think they would b perfect for work!



They are very comfy indeed! Have you seen the other colour? Look great in burgundy also!!! I like them and I think I will wear them after the wedding as an every day shoe!


----------



## xikry5talix

Dukeprincess said:


> Just received these yesterday. Love the Camo cargos and sweater, but the sweater arrived with a huge hole in the arm!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1919297



Cute outfit! Looks great on you!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

samina said:


> View attachment 1919759
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried this top am loving it!
> Also the coated black jeans!



Oh wow!!! I have a thing for Camo! way back on my HS years been collecting Camo stuff...I love this! Man....I have to look closely and go Zara w/o my kids so I can go around and look!


----------



## purse-nality

imlvholic said:


> Yeah, the Olive is more POW!!! I know what you mean, i had to try 3 prs of the same size to find the right 1. In Zara, i'm usually a size 4 & if it's snug, then i try the 6, if it's too big, then i will try 2-3 more different pairs of sz4s. I usually find the right perfect fit. Even the SA told me to grab another pr. I think the fit will adjust when you wear it al day long since it has a little stretch. This was out of stock in store & online for a while, i thought i missed out, boy, was i glad to see them back on time when i visited back at Zara NY just this month. I love it!



Ooh yes we're exactly the same! They only had 3 size4's and i got the biggest of them all. Still tight though. But now that i think of it, maybe i should go back to try stocks of 6's as well. Why hadn't i thought about that?! Duh... Anyway thanks for your input!


----------



## stefeilnately

so_sofya1985 said:


> I also got these shoes to wear for a wedding I'm attending next week! My dress is quite long but if I wear high heel shoes ill be significantly taller than my bf...... These seem perfect and quite neutral!



I am getting these for my sister's wedding too, but in black. Do you think they will be comfortable for long hours of wearing?


----------



## stefeilnately

erinrose said:


> I have them in the black and they are super comfortable! And really longate your legs at the same time! Really a great buy!



Good to know as I will be dropping by Zara later to get the black


----------



## icecreamom

jellybebe said:


> Has anyone seen these boots? And does anyone know the approximate price in USD or CAD?



I'm bumping this post because these boots are so amazing and I still haven't been able to find them, did they ever make it to the US?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Z ladies! any reviews on this? I always get confused w/ sizing on Zara Woman....some styles are not consistent on sizes...Im a double zero in gap....anyone owns this pair?http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-W2012/269187/872002/BASIC SATIN TROUSERS


----------



## jellybebe

icecreamom said:
			
		

> I'm bumping this post because these boots are so amazing and I still haven't been able to find them, did they ever make it to the US?



Have checked 2 Canadian cities and nothing! They were on the US website a few weeks ago though.


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> Just received these yesterday. Love the Camo cargos and sweater, but the sweater arrived with a huge hole in the arm!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1919297





the cargos look really good on you


----------



## AEGIS

yellow08 said:


> Zara wedge boots! Too big but DH said thick socks should help with the fitting. I like them a lot  and I'm going to keep them, I guess




twinsies. i love them.  i just discovered after wearing them for a week there's an extra pack of studs in the tongue fyi
it's weird but buying these makes me want to buy the marant becketts in a different color


----------



## rx4dsoul

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> I also got these shoes to wear for a wedding I'm attending next week! My dress is quite long but if I wear high heel shoes ill be significantly taller than my bf...... These seem perfect and quite neutral!



These are lovely!


----------



## so_sofya1985

stefeilnately said:
			
		

> I am getting these for my sister's wedding too, but in black. Do you think they will be comfortable for long hours of wearing?



Well I'm praying for it seemed very comfy!


----------



## so_sofya1985

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> These are lovely!



Thank you


----------



## samina

erinrose said:
			
		

> I have them in the black and they are super comfortable! And really longate your legs at the same time! Really a great buy!



Thanks for replying will go try them on today


----------



## samina

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> They are very comfy indeed! Have you seen the other colour? Look great in burgundy also!!! I like them and I think I will wear them after the wedding as an every day shoe!



Hi I've seen them in 3 colours, black, grey/taupe and burgundy/purple.. Hoping they fit well gonna try on later today.. The only thing that worries me is the wider ankle strap as I'm petit.


----------



## so_sofya1985

samina said:
			
		

> Hi I've seen them in 3 colours, black, grey/taupe and burgundy/purple.. Hoping they fit well gonna try on later today.. The only thing that worries me is the wider ankle strap as I'm petit.



Well my ankles are quite small despite me being very tall and the ankle straps are snug enough. Another thing is ": my ankles won't be seen under the dress...


----------



## 4Elegance

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Just received these yesterday. Love the Camo cargos and sweater, but the sweater arrived with a huge hole in the arm!



Both look great on you.  Sad to hear about the hole.  Aside from the hole how is the quality?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Im on standby for this! http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-W2012/287002/979020/CAMOUFLAGE PRINT DRESS


----------



## yellow08

AEGIS said:


> twinsies. i love them.  i just discovered after wearing them for a week there's an extra pack of studs in the tongue fyi
> it's weird but buying these makes me want to buy the marant becketts in a different color


I like them a lot too but they're killing my feet. I added some insoles for padding and comfort and they still hurt. Maybe it's because they're too big I'm not sure but I'm debating on what to do. I might sell them (a friend wants them). 

I wonder if Ash wedge sneakers are more comfortable if so, I might give them a try or I might just have to skip the whole wedge sneaker trend


----------



## icecreamom

jellybebe said:


> Have checked 2 Canadian cities and nothing! They were on the US website a few weeks ago though.



Do you have the link by any chance? I never saw them there  I need a lower heel ankle boot, I have a pair of Chanel ones but they are not as comfy as they should.


----------



## AEGIS

yellow08 said:


> I like them a lot too but they're killing my feet. I added some insoles for padding and comfort and they still hurt. Maybe it's because they're too big I'm not sure but I'm debating on what to do. I might sell them (a friend wants them).
> 
> I wonder if Ash wedge sneakers are more comfortable if so, I might give them a try or I might just have to skip the whole wedge sneaker trend




How big are they?  Mine are maybe half a size too big.  They do hurt sometimes but I've never had the killing my feet sensation.


----------



## Dukeprincess

xikry5talix said:


> Cute outfit! Looks great on you!



Thank you so much! 



AEGIS said:


> the cargos look really good on you



I love them, even though I had to size up 2 sizes because they run that small!



4Elegance said:


> Both look great on you.  Sad to hear about the hole.  Aside from the hole how is the quality?



The quality is great.  It's like a nice cotton fisherman sweater.


----------



## yellow08

AEGIS said:


> How big are they?  Mine are maybe half a size too big.  They do hurt sometimes but I've never had the killing my feet sensation.



I'm a US 9 and my sneakers are a 10ush::shame:


----------



## bumblebees

Crazy4Handbags said:


> I love the look too, which is why I'm thinking of doing the unthinkable... Keeping it and taking it to the tailor to have the leather part placed on another similar black coat of mine, which is cashmere.  I wonder though if I'd regret altering my coat though.



If you love the coat enough and can make it better I would do it.


----------



## samina

Love this top


----------



## AEGIS

yellow08 said:


> I'm a US 9 and my sneakers are a 10ush::shame:





lol I bought them in a 40 too and I am a US 9 as well because I've bought stuff from Zara in a 9 that was too small and in a 10 that fit.  They don't flop off my feet a lot though.


----------



## legaldiva

OMG I am dying for that camo silk top.  There is so much great stuff at Zara this season; the website is killing me.


----------



## Cullinan

samina said:


> View attachment 1920657
> 
> 
> Love this top



Gorgeous outfit - proof you don't have to spend thousands to look great!!!


----------



## chunkylover53

yellow08 said:


> I like them a lot too but they're killing my feet. I added some insoles for padding and comfort and they still hurt. Maybe it's because they're too big I'm not sure but I'm debating on what to do. I might sell them (a friend wants them).
> 
> I wonder if Ash wedge sneakers are more comfortable if so, I might give them a try or I might just have to skip the whole wedge sneaker trend



I find the Zara sneakers pretty comfortable. The only problem I had was the inside label under the tongue would scratch, even through socks, so I had to unpick the labels.

Ash sneakers are comfortable (I have the Bowie) but the Isabel Marant ones are definitely the most comfortable.


----------



## c0uture

Zara Faux Leather Leggings .. Ordered these for $49.90 today. They kept selling out but I finally got my hands on them today! Hopefully I like them. Anyone have them or tried them on?


----------



## schadenfreude

c0uture said:
			
		

> Zara Faux Leather Leggings .. Ordered these for $49.90 today. They kept selling out but I finally got my hands on them today! Hopefully I like them. Anyone have them or tried them on?



Oooh. These are super cute. Are they faux leather all around, or do they have fabric panels too?


----------



## c0uture

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> Oooh. These are super cute. Are they faux leather all around, or do they have fabric panels too?








No faux leather on the back.. Unfortunately


----------



## Bornsocialite26

c0uture said:


> View attachment 1920836
> 
> 
> Zara Faux Leather Leggings .. Ordered these for $49.90 today. They kept selling out but I finally got my hands on them today! Hopefully I like them. Anyone have them or tried them on?



oh wow the back part if fabric! I think I can rock these! pls share reviews when you get it


----------



## c0uture

Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> oh wow the back part if fabric! I think I can rock these! pls share reviews when you get it



I def will


----------



## jellybebe

icecreamom said:


> Do you have the link by any chance? I never saw them there  I need a lower heel ankle boot, I have a pair of Chanel ones but they are not as comfy as they should.



Sold out but who knows, they may restock:

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...955520/ANTIK HIGH-HEEL ANKLE BOOT WITH BUCKLE


----------



## samina

Cullinan said:
			
		

> Gorgeous outfit - proof you don't have to spend thousands to look great!!!



Thank you !!


----------



## samina

legaldiva said:
			
		

> OMG I am dying for that camo silk top.  There is so much great stuff at Zara this season; the website is killing me.



The top is selling out fast instore - I had to order online as there was only 1 size out in the whole store


----------



## so_sofya1985

New trf cropped jeans


----------



## rx4dsoul

samina said:


> View attachment 1920657
> 
> 
> Love this top



that top looks good!!!


----------



## 4Elegance

samina said:
			
		

> Love this top



You have made me want this top even more.  It looks great on you


----------



## Tiare

so_sofya1985 said:


> So I have been a total copy cat of my mum, she got this jacket three weeks ago and I just couldn't stop thinking about it well... Here goes - the quality is amazing, the cut is so modern and easy to match with anything. I love it! I wish they made it in burgundy, khaki, white, off white, navy - I'd get em all haha



omg... NEED


----------



## so_sofya1985

Tiare said:
			
		

> omg... NEED



Check their new longer version also!!!!


----------



## laeticia

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Check their new longer version also!!!!



Omg! And it's in camel! Too bad I live in a tropical climate but it doesn't stop me drooling over winter wear


----------



## so_sofya1985

laeticia said:
			
		

> Omg! And it's in camel! Too bad I live in a tropical climate but it doesn't stop me drooling over winter wear



Yeah it's amazing! But winters still aren't fun


----------



## Zahzah

Has anyone brought the skinny trousers with zip?


----------



## samina

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> that top looks good!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## samina

4Elegance said:
			
		

> You have made me want this top even more.  It looks great on you



Defo get it - soo pretty on !!


----------



## samina

I bought this necklace and beige coated jeans from Zara and plan to wear with this jumper from Karen Millen and Mandarin louboutin heels


----------



## Zahzah

samina said:


> View attachment 1921971
> 
> 
> I bought this necklace and beige coated jeans from Zara and plan to wear with this jumper from Karen Millen and Mandarin louboutin heels



hows the fit of the jeans?


----------



## Zahzah

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-neu-W2012/269209/886005/BLAZER WITH ZIPS 

I like this, but i hope its not boxy. What does everyone think?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...W2012/269212/827806/TROUSERS WITH ZIP POCKETS

Also i love these. 
Is trf true to size or smaller than normal?

Thanks


----------



## spacemakerx

just bought this jacket:
http://static.zara.net/photos//2012/I/0/1/p/7985/489/800/7985489800_1_1_3.jpg

what do you guys think??


----------



## so_sofya1985

spacemakerx said:
			
		

> just bought this jacket:
> http://static.zara.net/photos//2012/I/0/1/p/7985/489/800/7985489800_1_1_3.jpg
> 
> what do you guys think??



It is amazing! I have a similar one from Sandro and cannot stop loving it! Are the sleeves leather?


----------



## icecreamom

jellybebe said:


> Sold out but who knows, they may restock:
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...955520/ANTIK HIGH-HEEL ANKLE BOOT WITH BUCKLE



Thank you so much, I bookmarked them. I'll check every morning.


----------



## spacemakerx

so_sofya1985 said:


> It is amazing! I have a similar one from Sandro and cannot stop loving it! Are the sleeves leather?



yes the sleeves are faux leather! i love the look of it but i'm just not sure if i can pull it off! haha


----------



## so_sofya1985

spacemakerx said:
			
		

> yes the sleeves are faux leather! i love the look of it but i'm just not sure if i can pull it off! haha



Well see how you feel. Rule of thumb: if you haven't fallen in love as soon as you received it, better to return


----------



## samina

Zahzah said:
			
		

> hows the fit of the jeans?



They are comfy n fit very snug


----------



## 4Elegance

My Zara look.  The skirt and shoes are both Zara.  Have a great day ladies


----------



## so_sofya1985

4Elegance said:
			
		

> My Zara look.  The skirt and shoes are both Zara.  Have a great day ladies



You are beautiful!


----------



## 4Elegance

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> You are beautiful!



Thank you that's very sweet of you


----------



## caaaaaaaa

Just bought this bag today, not sure if it's a keeper. The price is a bit steep.


----------



## Zahzah

Can someone tall please suggest which jeans and trousers are good for long legs, my basic wool trousers fit great and i tried on a pair of plain skinny jeans which fit fine too. But i want something a lil edgy for example with zips or buttons on ankle etc. but they all look so short on the model which worries me as i have 35 inche legs. :S 
help anyone!
Thanks in advance


----------



## findingcate

caaaaaaaa said:


> Just bought this bag today, not sure if it's a keeper. The price is a bit steep.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922916



I love it. This is the bag I was wondering about - what are the approximate dimensions? The ones on the website seem wrong.

Thanks!


----------



## Nat

caaaaaaaa said:


> Just bought this bag today, not sure if it's a keeper. The price is a bit steep.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922916



Nice!! How much was it?


----------



## eye4cc

My recent Zara purchase. Love how it fits  and snugs well on the waistline.


----------



## so_sofya1985

eye4cc said:
			
		

> My recent Zara purchase. Love how it fits  and snugs well on the waistline.



Oh I have them as well and contemplating getting another pair in case they stop the production. I love raw denim and these for the price they cost are an extremely good investment as Japanese raw denim usually costs loads. 

Ladies bare in mind the fabric will transfer on to legs, white clothing and leather bags in light colour!! Just a warning


----------



## jennyliu87

eye4cc said:
			
		

> My recent Zara purchase. Love how it fits  and snugs well on the waistline.



Anybody seen these shoes in stores yet? I don't see them on the website


----------



## so_sofya1985

My beautiful Zara jacket! J'adore


----------



## eye4cc

so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh I have them as well and contemplating getting another pair in case they stop the production. I love raw denim and these for the price they cost are an extremely good investment as Japanese raw denim usually costs loads.
> 
> Ladies bare in mind the fabric will transfer on to legs, white clothing and leather bags in light colour!! Just a warning


 

Thanks for the reminder. It's actually my first Zara jeans and never had i bought jeans from them. I mostly buy their tops and blazers that i adore so much.I was glad to get this gem. Yes for the price it's a great find.


----------



## eye4cc

so_sofya1985 said:


> My beautiful Zara jacket! J'adore


 
It looks good on you. Here's another aquisition from Zara.


----------



## eye4cc

jennyliu87 said:


> Anybody seen these shoes in stores yet? I don't see them on the website


 
Sorry, but i haven't seen it in my store as well.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Does anyone have this awesome jacket?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...75527/WOOL JACKET WITH FAUX LEATHER SHOULDERS


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Thanks, bumblebee.  I decided not to alter the other jacket... And just keep the leather biker jacket as is.  I went down a size and the fit is better, not to mention the stitching is better on it.  The arms... Well, it's a bit tight, but worth the trouble.


----------



## Sparklybags

An tee from the spring line


----------



## rx4dsoul

caaaaaaaa said:
			
		

> Just bought this bag today, not sure if it's a keeper. The price is a bit steep.



I like it! Hows the material and workmanship?


----------



## rx4dsoul

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> My beautiful Zara jacket! J'adore



Looks perfect on you!


----------



## Fee4zy

I purchased the gray coat with the faux leather sleeves.  It came today and it is huge!  Just so you know, they are back on the site in all sizes.  But be warned that the sizing is very roomy.  So if you are going for that oversized coat look, then it will work.  I was swimming in the XS, so I'm returning it.  Overall the material and make of the coat was great, just not the sizing.


----------



## 4Elegance

eye4cc said:
			
		

> It looks good on you. Here's another aquisition from Zara.



I have these and I love them


----------



## rtupaz

I love that they finally started to sell online--I love their dresses!


----------



## Uromastyx

rtupaz said:
			
		

> I love that they finally started to sell online--I love their dresses!



I love their dresses too. Very modern-expensive looking and yet still affordable.


----------



## Cullinan

so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh I have them as well and contemplating getting another pair in case they stop the production. I love raw denim and these for the price they cost are an extremely good investment as Japanese raw denim usually costs loads.
> 
> Ladies bare in mind the fabric will transfer on to legs, white clothing and leather bags in light colour!! Just a warning




I didn't even know Zara did raw Japanese denim!

I'm crazy on Japanese denim and as well as the price, it's very hard to find.

I'll definitely check it out...jeansaholic saying why did I buy that shearling coat and max my credit cards yesterday???


----------



## juneping

eye4cc said:


> It looks good on you. Here's another aquisition from Zara.


i bought them when they first came out. may be i got funny feet...they gave my toe (middle one) a black nail..:shock:...it happened back in late aug. i couldn't wear sandals at all... it's still growing out....sigh...


----------



## Cullinan

juneping said:


> i bought them when they first came out. may be i got funny feet...they gave my toe (middle one) a black nail..:shock:...it happened back in late aug. i couldn't wear sandals at all... it's still growing out....sigh...




Shoes have to be Perfect - fit and comfort are the most important criterial- together with loving them of course!

Hope your feet feel better soon!


----------



## bumblebees

I have to get this jacket when it becomes available. The pearl detail is so gorgeous. It looks kinda boxy on the model and I don't know if it has to do with her body type but I hope it's not that boxy irl.


----------



## so_sofya1985

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Looks perfect on you!



Thank you! I absolutely love it!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Cullinan said:
			
		

> I didn't even know Zara did raw Japanese denim!
> 
> I'm crazy on Japanese denim and as well as the price, it's very hard to find.
> 
> I'll definitely check it out...jeansaholic saying why did I buy that shearling coat and max my credit cards yesterday???



Girls check the jeans, they are superb! I am enjoying the fact that they don't stretch two sizes like all other Zara jeans do!


----------



## purse-nality

jennyliu87 said:


> Anybody seen these shoes in stores yet? I don't see them on the website



Shoes were released pre-fall, about the tail-end of the summer sale. Been kicking myself for passing them up, as i thought they'd be restocked later (per usual)! Big mistake ush:


(Btw, pfer mia bella has them. Pic here many pages back.)


----------



## misschbby

i love zara but they dont really make clothes for girls with a chest i got stuck in one of their dresses once


----------



## so_sofya1985

Jut got these... I swear Zara should be a new addition next to "addiction" in a dictionary!!!


----------



## jennyliu87

purse-nality said:
			
		

> Shoes were released pre-fall, about the tail-end of the summer sale. Been kicking myself for passing them up, as i thought they'd be restocked later (per usual)! Big mistake ush:
> 
> (Btw, pfer mia bella has them. Pic here many pages back.)



Thanks for your reply


----------



## samina

eye4cc said:
			
		

> It looks good on you. Here's another aquisition from Zara.



I've ordered these too waiting for them to arrive as none in my size in store


----------



## miu miu1

bumblebees said:


> I have to get this jacket when it becomes available. The pearl detail is so gorgeous. It looks kinda boxy on the model and I don't know if it has to do with her body type but I hope it's not that boxy irl.



It's already online in germany


----------



## eye4cc

I was inspired by your open toe sandals which i saw on your blog that i got something similar to yours. Honestly i haven't used it yet, but soon it will see the light of day. Btw i love your blog and i am a checking it everyday. Keep it up.



juneping said:


> i bought them when they first came out. may be i got funny feet...they gave my toe (middle one) a black nail..:shock:...it happened back in late aug. i couldn't wear sandals at all... it's still growing out....sigh...


----------



## honeybunch

bumblebees said:


> I have to get this jacket when it becomes available. The pearl detail is so gorgeous. It looks kinda boxy on the model and I don't know if it has to do with her body type but I hope it's not that boxy irl.



That's an amazing jacket.  I think the reason it looks so boxy is because the jacket has exaggerated shoulders and the model is wearing a size too big for her.  I've noticed this with a few of the jackets but when I've tried them on they've looked great because I've tried my correct size.

Just checked and it's available on the UK website but very pricey.  Also doesn't come in XS so now I'm thinking it might not be fitted enough on me.  Get paid tomorrow so going to order the "smelly" coat again and see if it's any better!


----------



## caaaaaaaa

findingcate said:
			
		

> I love it. This is the bag I was wondering about - what are the approximate dimensions? The ones on the website seem wrong.
> 
> Thanks!



It's 13" (bottom) x 10" x 6", and the upper part is about 16" wide  




			
				Nat said:
			
		

> Nice!! How much was it?



It was USD$189




			
				rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> I like it! Hows the material and workmanship?



According to the website, it's made of cow leather but somehow I'm afraid the bag is not stiff enough to hold its shape


----------



## juneping

eye4cc said:


> I was inspired by your open toe sandals which i saw on your blog that i got something similar to yours. Honestly i haven't used it yet, but soon it will see the light of day. Btw i love your blog and i am a checking it everyday. Keep it up.


thank you!! 



Cullinan said:


> Shoes have to be Perfect - fit and comfort are the most important criterial- together with loving them of course!
> 
> Hope your feet feel better soon!


thanks....they fit fine at the first 2-3 hours and then it just went south from then... my poor toe...


----------



## bumblebees

honeybunch said:


> That's an amazing jacket.  I think the reason it looks so boxy is because the jacket has exaggerated shoulders and the model is wearing a size too big for her.  I've noticed this with a few of the jackets but when I've tried them on they've looked great because I've tried my correct size.
> 
> Just checked and it's available on the UK website but very pricey.  Also doesn't come in XS so now I'm thinking it might not be fitted enough on me.  Get paid tomorrow so going to order the "smelly" coat again and see if it's any better!



The jacket is available now but there are only two sizes. I'm going to buy it and see how it goes. I was thinking about buying the "smelly" coat again too, let me know if the smell is gone.


----------



## honeybunch

bumblebees said:


> The jacket is available now but there are only two sizes. I'm going to buy it and see how it goes. I was thinking about buying the "smelly" coat again too, let me know if the smell is gone.



I saw the smelly coat in my local Zara a few days ago.  There was just one on its own so I think it was an internet return.  The wool seemed a bit different than on the original ones.  I gave it a sniff and it didn't seem to smell.  I think they've changed the composition of the fabric.


----------



## bumblebees

honeybunch said:


> I saw the smelly coat in my local Zara a few days ago.  There was just one on its own so I think it was an internet return.  The wool seemed a bit different than on the original ones.  I gave it a sniff and it didn't seem to smell.  I think they've changed the composition of the fabric.



So it seems like they completely changed the wool and fixed the smell. I didn't like how it was before so that's good. I'm going to buy it again and give it another chance.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

misschbby said:


> i love zara but they dont really make clothes for girls with a chest i got stuck in one of their dresses once



Lol at the getting stuck comment.   I can relate, when I was post pregnancy, I was quite large and chesty... but still fit their L.  Now that I'm not as large (small-medium) however still "chesty" Zara tops still fit me great!  Depends how chesty and how large.  Keep trying!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Crazy4Handbags said:
			
		

> Lol at the getting stuck comment.   I can relate, when I was post pregnancy, I was quite large and chesty... but still fit their L.  Now that I'm not as large (small-medium) however still "chesty" Zara tops still fit me great!  Depends how chesty and how large.  Keep trying!



Same thing happens to me!!  And I'm not that big... I'm a size 2-4 and often have to get size M or L and I just have it tailored at Nordstrom since I get unlimited alterations but I don't buy anything there with buttons!


----------



## rx4dsoul

caaaaaaaa said:
			
		

> It's 13" (bottom) x 10" x 6", and the upper part is about 16" wide
> 
> It was USD$189
> 
> According to the website, it's made of cow leather but somehow I'm afraid the bag is not stiff enough to hold its shape



Hhmnnn that would be a problem...part if its appeal to me is the structure...id like for it to hold its shape.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

z basic top I also used as maternity 4mos ago...
Now that my baby wants to be carried a lot... Im
Back to sweats&#128547;


----------



## ochie

yay or nay? Just got them yesterday.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Bornsocialite26 said:


> View attachment 1925419
> 
> 
> z basic top I also used as maternity 4mos ago...
> Now that my baby wants to be carried a lot... Im
> Back to sweats&#128547;



Looking good!  Wish I was as lithesome!



ochie said:


> View attachment 1925566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay or nay? Just got them yesterday.



They look great with your trousers!  Are they comfy?


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Have you ladies seen this?  So freakin cute!  

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...n/zara-us-W2012/287002/1011016/16105101-I2012


----------



## roussel

Ochie I like those shoes.  Keep if the price is good?


----------



## ochie

Crazy4habdags, very comfy!! Roussel-they are $99..  Should I keep them?


----------



## Cullinan

ochie said:


> View attachment 1925566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay or nay? Just got them yesterday.




Gorgeous shoes - keep them if you can walk in them!M


----------



## blessedchildxd

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/287002/1002027/CAPE COAT

Does anyone have a review of this coat? It's so cute but I'm wondering how "capey" it is.


----------



## ochie

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Does anyone have this awesome jacket?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...75527/WOOL JACKET WITH FAUX LEATHER SHOULDERS



I just bought that jacket yesterday! I love it!


----------



## ncch

Has anyone else tried this leather jacket with zips?  I saw this in store the other day and it looks pretty good.  the only thing I'd have to be careful with is the zips at the shoulders, might ruin my bags!

Hows the quality of their leather jackets?  I havent had too much luck with zara and don't want something that's just gonna last one season.


----------



## fortheloveof

Anyone have the t-bar shoe with chain? How is the fit? Comfy?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...12/269191/999073/T-BAR SHOE WITH CHAIN STRAPS


----------



## Lady1mport

I guess these are replacing the wedge sneakers that sold out online.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-W2012/287002/1019023/WEDGE SNEAKER


----------



## purse-nality

Our local store finally received the "smelly" coat lol! It must have been part of the reissue coz it didn't smell out of the ordinary to me. Just a waxed leather scent. The second i spotted it, i went straight for a sniff! Haha


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

ochie said:


> I just bought that jacket yesterday! I love it!



Me too, but I don't like the way it looks on me so back it goes.  I love the way it looks in the lookbook.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Picked up some stuff for the kids then I saw these... The camo is a size 2 and feels a bit loose but looks okay, Im 5'8 and 110lbs for ref  and the length looks cropped... Love the fabric of the camo skirt but the length is not good when Im on mommy mode w/ my 4month old... I wish it was in shorts instead!&#128522;


----------



## honeybunch

purse-nality said:


> Our local store finally received the "smelly" coat lol! It must have been part of the reissue coz it didn't smell out of the ordinary to me. Just a waxed leather scent. The second i spotted it, i went straight for a sniff! Haha



Lol!  When I saw the returned one in store last week I did just the same!  Got a funny look from an SA.  You're right, it doesn't smell anymore.  I ordered it online yesterday so should arrive soon.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Zara head to ankle lol

Love the new jeans


----------



## Cullinan

ncch said:


> Has anyone else tried this leather jacket with zips?  I saw this in store the other day and it looks pretty good.  the only thing I'd have to be careful with is the zips at the shoulders, might ruin my bags!
> 
> Hows the quality of their leather jackets?  I havent had too much luck with zara and don't want something that's just gonna last one season.




The style is great - I don't know anything about the quality.

If its expensive then make sure it's good quality, if you'll get maximum wear for one or two seasons and its not expensive, then go for it!


----------



## purse-nality

honeybunch said:


> Lol!  When I saw the returned one in store last week I did just the same!  Got a funny look from an SA.  You're right, it doesn't smell anymore.  I ordered it online yesterday so should arrive soon.



Another way of how to spot a pfer :giggles:


----------



## honeybunch

purse-nality said:


> Another way of how to spot a pfer :giggles:



Lol!  You're right!


----------



## Cullinan

Sweetyqbk said:


> Zara head to ankle lol
> 
> Love the new jeans



The jacket looks great too!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lady1mport said:


> I guess these are replacing the wedge sneakers that sold out online.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-W2012/287002/1019023/WEDGE SNEAKER



these seem to be already sold out....AGAIN.....AGAAAAIN!


----------



## pekie

Have anyone got these boots? if so, are they comfy?


----------



## sammie225

I have these boots but in beige and they are super comfortable


----------



## pekie

sammie225 said:
			
		

> I have these boots but in beige and they are super comfortable



Thanks! I want them in beige but feel black will be safer for me. I think I will order them tonight!


----------



## roussel

ochie said:


> Crazy4habdags, very comfy!! Roussel-they are $99.. Should I keep them?


 
are they comfy?  i think for that price they should at least be


----------



## GearGirly

I've been bad lately, here are some of the things I've purchased for Fall/Winter:


----------



## GearGirly

And a pic of me wearing the red booties:


----------



## aa12

does anybody have these? Do you guys like them?http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...s-W2012/269191/828210/FRINGED FLAT ANKLE BOOT


----------



## so_sofya1985

GearGirly said:
			
		

> And a pic of me wearing the red booties:



I find them more beautiful than original Chloe ones! Great purchases!


----------



## pekie

GearGirly said:
			
		

> And a pic of me wearing the red booties:



Love those boots!


----------



## honeybunch

purse-nality said:


> Our local store finally received the "smelly" coat lol! It must have been part of the reissue coz it didn't smell out of the ordinary to me. Just a waxed leather scent. The second i spotted it, i went straight for a sniff! Haha



Meant to ask..... Did you buy it?


----------



## GearGirly

so_sofya1985 said:


> I find them more beautiful than original Chloe ones! Great purchases!



me too!  I don't like the buckles on the Chloe, and i also like that these are shorter.  I love them!


----------



## so_sofya1985

GearGirly said:
			
		

> me too!  I don't like the buckles on the Chloe, and i also like that these are shorter.  I love them!



And quality wise? I agree on Chloe buckles, yours look more expensive than Chloe does also.


----------



## GearGirly

so_sofya1985 said:


> And quality wise? I agree on Chloe buckles, yours look more expensive than Chloe does also.



The quality seems excellent, very, very comfortable.  I think they are still pretty expensive though....


----------



## Cullinan

GearGirly said:


> And a pic of me wearing the red booties:




Gorgeous original boots!

Reminds me of Dorothy's Ruby Slippers in the Wizard of Oz!

Hope they bring you lots of compliments and luck!!!


----------



## saira1214

I have a love hate relationship with Zara. Love their clothes, hate their sales people. They are all super young and really snobby. It is really frustrating going into their stores. 

I have also found their online customer service to be incredible lacking. I am one of those who bought the "smelly" coat in July hoping that the smell would air out.  I thought it had, but it really didn't. In the meantime the coats were removed from the store and from online. When it went back up online and people said that it doesn't smell, I called and asked for an exchange. I was told by the customer service agent that I could not return it since it was past the 30 day return date and I was free to purchase another one.  I asked her if she understood that the jacket was defective and she said yes, but it was past the return date. I asked to speak to her manager and was told that there was no manager availabe and I would receive a call back within 24 hours.

The next day I received the call while I was at work and missed it, naturally. The message said that I could go to any store and exchange the jacket.  I called back and explained that no store in my area carries the jacket and I would like an even exchange from the online store since it was in stock in a M.  I was told that they cannot do that.  I again explained that I would like to speak to a manager.  I was told that amanager would call me within 24 hours.  I again received a call from the manager and this time I answered. I was told to take the jacket to the store, have the manager determine if it was defective and if it was, an exchange would be done on the spot.  I went to the store yesterday and the manager commented right away about the smell and promptly returned it.  I asked about the exchange and was told that I would have to order it again from online.  I was then told that the refund would take 10 to 14 days to process.  WTH? I have to wait almost two weeks for my ~$250.00 refund!?!? Still fuming, I decided I would order the coat from online.  When I went to order the jacket, it was sold out.  I called the online customer service and was told that yes it was sold out (duh! I know that already) and I can wait until it comes back in stock! I seriously was floored. I asked to speak to a manager and you know the rest.  I'm still waiting to hear back from them.

 I cannot believe the customer service that I have gotten.  They sold me a defective product and have made me jump through all kinds of hoops. They did nothing to ensure that any of this process would go smoothly. I am so annoyed. I love their clothes, but they are seriously lacking in the customer service department, both in-store and online.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Does anyone own these booties? Can you show me some mod pics with skinnies if possible??? How would you rate their quality? Thank you ladies


----------



## honeybunch

saira1214 said:


> I have a love hate relationship with Zara. Love their clothes, hate their sales people. They are all super young and really snobby. It is really frustrating going into their stores.
> 
> I have also found their online customer service to be incredible lacking. I am one of those who bought the "smelly" coat in July hoping that the smell would air out.  I thought it had, but it really didn't. In the meantime the coats were removed from the store and from online. When it went back up online and people said that it doesn't smell, I called and asked for an exchange. I was told by the customer service agent that I could not return it since it was past the 30 day return date and I was free to purchase another one.  I asked her if she understood that the jacket was defective and she said yes, but it was past the return date. I asked to speak to her manager and was told that there was no manager availabe and I would receive a call back within 24 hours.
> 
> The next day I received the call while I was at work and missed it, naturally. The message said that I could go to any store and exchange the jacket.  I called back and explained that no store in my area carries the jacket and I would like an even exchange from the online store since it was in stock in a M.  I was told that they cannot do that.  I again explained that I would like to speak to a manager.  I was told that amanager would call me within 24 hours.  I again received a call from the manager and this time I answered. I was told to take the jacket to the store, have the manager determine if it was defective and if it was, an exchange would be done on the spot.  I went to the store yesterday and the manager commented right away about the smell and promptly returned it.  I asked about the exchange and was told that I would have to order it again from online.  I was then told that the refund would take 10 to 14 days to process.  WTH? I have to wait almost two weeks for my ~$250.00 refund!?!? Still fuming, I decided I would order the coat from online.  When I went to order the jacket, it was sold out.  I called the online customer service and was told that yes it was sold out (duh! I know that already) and I can wait until it comes back in stock! I seriously was floored. I asked to speak to a manager and you know the rest.  I'm still waiting to hear back from them.
> 
> I cannot believe the customer service that I have gotten.  They sold me a defective product and have made me jump through all kinds of hoops. They did nothing to ensure that any of this process would go smoothly. I am so annoyed. I love their clothes, but they are seriously lacking in the customer service department, both in-store and online.



I'm sorry about your bad experience.  It certainly wasn't handled very well by CS.  Does it say on the website that your size will be restocked again or is it totally out of stock?

I had a bad experience when I purchased an item online to be delivered in store.  I had an email to say it had arrived in store and was ready for collection.  I made a special trip to the store to collect it but when I got there I was told my order was not there.  I contacted CS and they told me the item was definitely there so I went back again a few days later and was told again that it wasn't there.  I even phoned up the store after their next delivery to check that it had arrived.  Still no luck.  The staff in store weren't very helpful and said they couldn't do anything about it, I would have to contact CS as their website is completely separate from the store.  Fortunately in my case, CS were very helpful and they sorted out the problem.  They actually phoned the store and got somebody to look thoroughly for my order and they eventually found it.  I had made two wasted trips and spent a lot of time on the phone for nothing.


----------



## saira1214

honeybunch said:
			
		

> I'm sorry about your bad experience.  It certainly wasn't handled very well by CS.  Does it say on the website that your size will be restocked again or is it totally out of stock?



Is says coming back soon, so crossing my fingers.


----------



## honeybunch

saira1214 said:


> Is says coming back soon, so crossing my fingers.



Ah well, at least you know you will be getting hold of it soon.  I'm sure it will be restocked in store as well, if you have no luck online.  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jhs216

caaaaaaaa said:
			
		

> Just bought this bag today, not sure if it's a keeper. The price is a bit steep.



Have been obsessing over this bag but the price is high. Did you end up keeping?


----------



## Tiare

I also think their customer service sucks. The oft clueless associates and inability/concern to know about stock or replenishing it reminds me of the much cheaper Forever21.

I am currently going nutty with a display necklace they have in one store which they refuse to sell to me. They no longer have it online, no other stores have it... the displays are to get people to buy, after all!

I realise they may have some template they have to follow for outside mannequins, but, if a customer who spends hundreds a month at your store wants something so silly... why not just call corporate and throw another one on the dummy??

Arrrggg.... don't even get me started on how asking anyone on the floor or register if they have an item in stock or a different size is a wasted venture. If I don't see it anymore, I just check online. Sadly, I think this is how they prefer and cultivate it.



honeybunch said:


> I'm sorry about your bad experience. It certainly wasn't handled very well by CS. Does it say on the website that your size will be restocked again or is it totally out of stock?
> 
> I had a bad experience when I purchased an item online to be delivered in store. I had an email to say it had arrived in store and was ready for collection. I made a special trip to the store to collect it but when I got there I was told my order was not there. I contacted CS and they told me the item was definitely there so I went back again a few days later and was told again that it wasn't there. I even phoned up the store after their next delivery to check that it had arrived. Still no luck. The staff in store weren't very helpful and said they couldn't do anything about it, I would have to contact CS as their website is completely separate from the store. Fortunately in my case, CS were very helpful and they sorted out the problem. They actually phoned the store and got somebody to look thoroughly for my order and they eventually found it. I had made two wasted trips and spent a lot of time on the phone for nothing.


----------



## redskynight

I haven't been to Zara in ages but I really want to make another trip there. Hopefully I can go soon.


----------



## Cullinan

so_sofya1985 said:


> Does anyone own these booties? Can you show me some mod pics with skinnies if possible??? How would you rate their quality? Thank you ladies




I don't know about the quality but the style is gorgeous and would be great with skinnies!!


----------



## purse-nality

Yay or nay??? Opinion pls?


----------



## Cullinan

purse-nality said:


> Yay or nay??? Opinion pls?




Yay, yay, yay, all the way.

The top is nice and the trousers look amazing - like the boots too!

Keep!!!


----------



## purse-nality

honeybunch said:


> Meant to ask..... Did you buy it?



Not yet. Think i would wait for the sale


----------



## purse-nality

Cullinan said:


> Yay, yay, yay, all the way.
> 
> The top is nice and the trousers look amazing - like the boots too!
> 
> Keep!!!



Sorry i should have mentioned pic is from zara's fb page :shame:... Thanks! The boots are what i'm deciding on!


----------



## Cullinan

purse-nality said:


> Not yet. Think i would wait for the sale




I'd get it now - I think it'll sell out pretty quickly..


----------



## Cullinan

purse-nality said:


> Sorry i should have mentioned pic is from zara's fb page :shame:... Thanks! The boots are what i'm deciding on!



Get the boots - they're great - but then I'm a bootaholic and could wear them all year!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

purse-nality said:
			
		

> Yay or nay??? Opinion pls?



Yay ...but not with those trousers though


----------



## so_sofya1985

purse-nality said:
			
		

> Yay or nay??? Opinion pls?






			
				rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Yay ...but not with those trousers though



Agree! Nice boots, awful pairing!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Just ordered these booties! Saw them in store but they didn't have my size!!' I truly hope they are comfy because they look simply amazing!


----------



## Allee

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Just ordered these booties! Saw them in store but they didn't have my size!!' I truly hope they are comfy because they look simply amazing!



Omg!! These are cute!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Allee said:
			
		

> Omg!! These are cute!



They are even cuter in real life. Nicely priced also!


----------



## ochie

Is Zara going to have a sale this November? Because I made a major damage last week. Lol


----------



## icecreamom

ochie said:


> Is Zara going to have a sale this November? Because I made a major damage last week. Lol


I think they only have sales twice a year, the next one should be coming after Christmas.


----------



## honeybunch

Tiare said:


> I also think their customer service sucks. The oft clueless associates and inability/concern to know about stock or replenishing it reminds me of the much cheaper Forever21.
> 
> I am currently going nutty with a display necklace they have in one store which they refuse to sell to me. They no longer have it online, no other stores have it... the displays are to get people to buy, after all!
> 
> I realise they may have some template they have to follow for outside mannequins, but, if a customer who spends hundreds a month at your store wants something so silly... why not just call corporate and throw another one on the dummy??
> 
> Arrrggg.... don't even get me started on how asking anyone on the floor or register if they have an item in stock or a different size is a wasted venture. If I don't see it anymore, I just check online. Sadly, I think this is how they prefer and cultivate it.




The two Zara stores in my city are actually very good about checking the stock room for different sizes, etc., that's one thing I will grant them.  I know what you mean about them not selling things from the window display and it's very frustrating.  I've asked about this in the past and they refused but I think that is down to instruction from head office rather than difficult SAs.


----------



## Allee

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> They are even cuter in real life. Nicely priced also!



You think I can wear them?! I'm super short 4'11 and I think it'll make me look shorter or stumpy?! Lol


----------



## so_sofya1985

Allee said:
			
		

> You think I can wear them?! I'm super short 4'11 and I think it'll make me look shorter or stumpy?! Lol



Actually on the contrary I think with leather/black/denim/dark jeans it will elongate your legs effortlessly!


----------



## Cullinan

so_sofya1985 said:


> Just ordered these booties! Saw them in store but they didn't have my size!!' I truly hope they are comfy because they look simply amazing!



They're absolutely gorgeous!

Just hope you can walk in them lol!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Cullinan said:
			
		

> They're absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Just hope you can walk in them lol!



Party gel pads cannot wait to wear them... Are Zara heels usually comfy, would you know? It's my first pair of boots I'm ordering from Zara, I was amazed at the good quality of them!


----------



## purse-nality

Cullinan said:


> Get the boots - they're great - but then I'm a bootaholic and could wear them all year!!!





rx4dsoul said:


> Yay ...but not with those trousers though





so_sofya1985 said:


> Agree! Nice boots, awful pairing!



Thank u ladies! I just wasn't sure of their wearability. No off to find my size!


----------



## Cullinan

purse-nality said:


> Thank u ladies! I just wasn't sure of their wearability. No off to find my size!




Happy shopping!

I do hope they've got them in your size!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

purse-nality said:
			
		

> Thank u ladies! I just wasn't sure of their wearability. No off to find my size!



Mod pics please!!!!


----------



## Cullinan

so_sofya1985 said:


> Mod pics please!!!!



Ditto, I'd love to see them being worn!


----------



## ochie

icecreamom said:


> I think they only have sales twice a year, the next one should be coming after Christmas.



thanks!


----------



## PrincessBal

I am really loving these Zara heels for work


----------



## ochie

purse-nality said:


> Our local store finally received the "smelly" coat lol! It must have been part of the reissue coz it didn't smell out of the ordinary to me. Just a waxed leather scent. The second i spotted it, i went straight for a sniff! Haha



I am not familiar with the smelly coat, can somebody post a picture please


----------



## eye4cc

PrincessBal said:


> I am really loving these Zara heels for work


 

Same here. I love mine. I have same as yours. Enjoy :salute:


----------



## Cullinan

PrincessBal said:


> I am really loving these Zara heels for work




Lovely shoes....I've had to give up heels and I really miss them..


----------



## so_sofya1985

ochie said:
			
		

> I am not familiar with the smelly coat, can somebody post a picture please



It's this one


----------



## so_sofya1985

Cullinan said:
			
		

> Lovely shoes....I've had to give up heels and I really miss them..



May I ask why you cannot wear heels anymore?


----------



## Dukeprincess

PrincessBal said:


> I am really loving these Zara heels for work



Cute heels.  I have the Wang Liya version.


----------



## honeybunch

I received the smelly coat a couple of days ago and this new version is no longer smelly!  Hooray!  I'm still not sure about the quality though.  Looks a bit cheap and the leather on one arm was a little wrinkly.  There were also a lot of white marks on the leather which thankfully rubbed off with a damp cloth.  Think it may have been chalk. I'm still trying to decide whether I should keep it or not.


----------



## bgyoshi

I just bought this jacket online!  Hope it looks good on me.  Anyone else have it?
I love how it's feminine with an edge.


----------



## mystgal

Missh88 said:


> Just bought the camel jacket - it is beautiful!


Hi! Can I please check what size you got for the Zara quilted leather jacket? Live it but can't decide what size I should get
Thanks!


----------



## ochie

Ladies I need some opinion please, help me decide if I should buy the black sneakers, thanks!


----------



## Girlnyc76

ochie said:
			
		

> Ladies I need some opinion please, help me decide if I should buy the black sneakers, thanks!



Yes ... Very cute


----------



## Lady1mport

ochie said:


> Ladies I need some opinion please, help me decide if I should buy the black sneakers, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1933936



Yes Yes Yes! I have them and I get so many compliments.

Where did you find them?


----------



## ochie

Ladyimport- are they comfortable? How does the size runs?


----------



## ochie

Lady1import- how does the size runs? And are they comfortable?


----------



## mishybelle

Has anyone tried this dress on? Does the frill placement look weird? is it under the butt?

http://static.zara.net/photos//2012/I/0/1/p/8002/877/800/8002877800_1_1_3.jpg


----------



## Girlnyc76

I just ordered these... Anyone have them?


----------



## Girlnyc76

Girlnyc76 said:
			
		

> I just ordered these... Anyone have them?



These


----------



## juneping

just bought these....quite excited about them. like the knee detail


----------



## Allee

Girlnyc76 said:
			
		

> I just ordered these... Anyone have them?



Omg!!! These are soo cute!!! I'll have to go try it on!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

mishybelle said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried this dress on? Does the frill placement look weird? is it under the butt?
> 
> http://static.zara.net/photos//2012/I/0/1/p/8002/877/800/8002877800_1_1_3.jpg



My friend has this dress and loves it! It's more of a drop-waist and looks more expensive than it is.


----------



## Cullinan

Girlnyc76 said:


> I just ordered these... Anyone have them?




No but I love boots, so I'll definitely check them out in Zara lol


----------



## a5138

juneping said:


> static.zara.net/photos//2012/I/0/1/p/0264/270/800/0264270800_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1349437851868
> just bought these....quite excited about them. like the knee detail



I'm looking for leather leggings and love these! Are the back leather as well? I looked on the site but it's hard for me to tell.


----------



## chunkylover53

ochie said:


> Ladies I need some opinion please, help me decide if I should buy the black sneakers, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1933936



Yes! I have them and like them. I find them quite comfortable.


----------



## so_sofya1985

juneping said:
			
		

> just bought these....quite excited about them. like the knee detail



Is that real leather?


----------



## Perfect Day

bgyoshi said:
			
		

> I just bought this jacket online!  Hope it looks good on me.  Anyone else have it?
> I love how it's feminine with an edge.



It islovely. I have tried it on but I don't own it.


----------



## juneping

a5138 said:


> I'm looking for leather leggings and love these! Are the back leather as well? I looked on the site but it's hard for me to tell.



no, the back is fabric..it seems the front leather panel and back fabric is pretty popular this year. so i thought it's a fun pair to play with. especially the price point, if they are 80 or over 100, i'd pass.


----------



## juneping

so_sofya1985 said:


> Is that real leather?



no...faux


----------



## c0uture

juneping said:


> static.zara.net/photos//2012/I/0/1/p/0264/270/800/0264270800_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1349437851868
> just bought these....quite excited about them. like the knee detail



I ordered these 2 weeks ago & got them delivered to the store.. They still haven't arrived at the store because of the hurricane. Hopefully I get them this week!


----------



## chiaraV

does someone has this?do they run tts or what? thank you!!!!!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ara-W2012/269191/944566/STIVALETTO TACCO MODA


----------



## lapindelune

Can anyone tell me how their skinny fit jeans actually fit? Are they TTS or small? The soze chart seems a bit larger than most, but I'm sure I heard they ran tiny.

Also, how can raw denim jeans contain 23% elastane?


----------



## Tiare

lapindelune said:


> Can anyone tell me how their skinny fit jeans actually fit? Are they TTS or small? The soze chart seems a bit larger than most, but I'm sure I heard they ran tiny.
> 
> Also, how can raw denim jeans contain 23% elastane?


 
The main line (Zara Woman) seems to run TTS or slightly large. I wear a 6 or 4.

The TRF stuff runs a little smaller to me. I've gotten a few pairs of jeans from TRF where I had to size up to an 8 with some of the styles!


----------



## lapindelune

Thanks Tiare!
I'm usually a 27 in US brands so not sure if to get UK8 or UK10. They are from the woman line.


----------



## lapindelune

would like info about these raw denim jeans in particular. They look pretty tight fitting.

http://static.zara.net/photos//2012/I/0/1/p/4806/025/400/4806025400_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1348743793068


----------



## so_sofya1985

lapindelune said:
			
		

> Thanks Tiare!
> I'm usually a 27 in US brands so not sure if to get UK8 or UK10. They are from the woman line.



I'm 26 waist but get size 8uk, if you are bigger in waist - go for 10, if in legs but slim waist go for 8. Hope it helps. Zara woman stretches. Raw ones don't stretch much


----------



## Lady1mport

ochie said:


> Ladyimport- are they comfortable? How does the size runs?



Tbh no they are not that comfortable but they are true to size.


----------



## lapindelune

so_sofya1985 said:


> I'm 26 waist but get size 8uk, if you are bigger in waist - go for 10, if in legs but slim waist go for 8. Hope it helps. Zara woman stretches. Raw ones don't stretch much


Thanks! I have a 26 waist too, but often find 8 to be a bit tight depending on brand. I'm kind of high waisted though which can cause problems sometimes. I should order two sizes but am too lazy to haul myself into the city to return one


----------



## so_sofya1985

lapindelune said:
			
		

> Thanks! I have a 26 waist too, but often find 8 to be a bit tight depending on brand. I'm kind of high waisted though which can cause problems sometimes. I should order two sizes but am too lazy to haul myself into the city to return one



Get size 8 it will fit!


----------



## juneping

c0uture said:


> I ordered these 2 weeks ago & got them delivered to the store.. They still haven't arrived at the store because of the hurricane. Hopefully I get them this week!



i am sure you'll get it monday or tuesday the latest. 
i hope i'll have mine wed...fingers crossed.


----------



## gmo

bgyoshi said:


> I just bought this jacket online!  Hope it looks good on me.  Anyone else have it?
> I love how it's feminine with an edge.



I've been debating ordering that jacket. I'd love to hear what you think about it once you receive it!


----------



## blackice87

My new olive/grey pants from Zara. I usually don't like zippers at the bottom of my pants but these are an exception.


----------



## ochie

Lady1mport said:


> Tbh no they are not that comfortable but they are true to size.



Thanks!


----------



## so_sofya1985

blackice87 said:
			
		

> My new olive/grey pants from Zara. I usually don't like zippers at the bottom of my pants but these are an exception.



Oh I love those, I bought three pairs straight of them (I find Zara jeans don't last as long)! Amazing colour and looks great with raspberry colour shoes or trainers!


----------



## honeybunch

gmo said:


> I've been debating ordering that jacket. I'd love to hear what you think about it once you receive it!



I have this jacket and love it.  It fits really well and looks so cool with the structured shoulders.  I'm surprised none of the sizes have sold out, especially as it's been online for a while.


----------



## honeybunch

bgyoshi said:


> I just bought this jacket online!  Hope it looks good on me.  Anyone else have it?
> I love how it's feminine with an edge.



Yes, I have this jacket and love it.  Looks so cool with an all black outfit.


----------



## francyFG

I got this leather leggings/pants and I'm so loving them!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../it/zara-W2012/269187/997523/LEGGING ECOPELLE


----------



## francyFG

I just got them too and I'm so loving them! They fit so well!


juneping said:


> just bought these....quite excited about them. like the knee detail


----------



## juneping

francyFG said:


> I just got them too and I'm so loving them! They fit so well!


oh..congrats!! would love to see some mod pix...
how do they run? i got the small....hope they fit.


----------



## pekie

I really want these but they are sold out online at the moment. Might have to pop into the shops to have a look.



francyFG said:


> I got this leather leggings/pants and I'm so loving them!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../it/zara-W2012/269187/997523/LEGGING ECOPELLE


----------



## miu miu1

francyFG said:


> I got this leather leggings/pants and I'm so loving them!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../it/zara-W2012/269187/997523/LEGGING ECOPELLE



Could you post some mod pics?


----------



## annemerrick

So I just received these boots today and am in LOVE. Excellent quality and it feels like a party on my feet!  So much movement when I walk!


----------



## lovemysavior

annemerrick said:
			
		

> So I just received these boots today and am in LOVE. Excellent quality and it feels like a party in my feet!  So much movement when I walk!



I bet they look cute on


----------



## so_sofya1985

annemerrick said:
			
		

> So I just received these boots today and am in LOVE. Excellent quality and it feels like a party in my feet!  So much movement when I walk!



Mod pics please


----------



## juneping

annemerrick said:


> So I just received these boots today and am in LOVE. Excellent quality and it feels like a party in my feet!  So much movement when I walk!



I wanna see mod pix too...pls...


----------



## annemerrick

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Mod pics please



Will do!  I am wearing workout gear right now, but will rustle up something later this evening!


----------



## annemerrick

annemerrick said:
			
		

> Will do!  I am wearing workout gear right now, but will rustle up something later this evening!



Just threw something on. Hope you can see the boots!


----------



## Cullinan

annemerrick said:


> So I just received these boots today and am in LOVE. Excellent quality and it feels like a party on my feet!  So much movement when I walk!



They are gorgeous!!!!!

I'm due for a new pair of black ankle boots as well, but don't think I could walk in those heels!


----------



## juneping

annemerrick said:


> Just threw something on. Hope you can see the boots!


looking HOT!!

the leather legging i bought just came....they are so flattering on. i highly recommend them.


----------



## Cullinan

juneping said:


> looking HOT!!
> 
> the leather legging i bought just came....they are so flattering on. i highly recommend them.




Leather leggings sound gorgeous - do you have a pic?


----------



## juneping

Cullinan said:


> Leather leggings sound gorgeous - do you have a pic?



not right now...and there's a nor'easter tomorrow...hopefully sometime this week i can take some photo of them. if you see your size, get them first...they feel pretty nice to the touch.


----------



## Cullinan

juneping said:


> not right now...and there's a nor'easter tomorrow...hopefully sometime this week i can take some photo of them. if you see your size, get them first...they feel pretty nice to the touch.




I'll look forward to it - they sound great - I'll check them out tomorrow when I go shopping..


----------



## annemerrick

Cullinan said:
			
		

> They are gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> I'm due for a new pair of black ankle boots as well, but don't think I could walk in those heels!



Thank you!!  I certainly did not need another pair of boots...but I am a sucker for fringe and the price was right!


----------



## annemerrick

juneping said:
			
		

> looking HOT!!
> 
> the leather legging i bought just came....they are so flattering on. i highly recommend them.



Thank you!!  Lots of love for the leather leggings!!  I have a pair of BCBG leather leggings that I got last year and I recently found my dream leather pants at a consignment store (balenciaga).


----------



## Cullinan

annemerrick said:


> Thank you!!  Lots of love for the leather leggings!!  I have a pair of BCBG leather leggings that I got last year and I recently found my dream leather pants at a consignment store (balenciaga).




Omg - what a find - I look at Balenciaga in Selfridges and dream of affording it - never found any in TKMAXX!!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

annemerrick said:
			
		

> Just threw something on. Hope you can see the boots!



You look great Anne, loooove how you styled them


----------



## so_sofya1985

annemerrick said:
			
		

> Just threw something on. Hope you can see the boots!



You look great! Well done on a great purchase!!!


----------



## miu miu1

juneping said:


> looking HOT!!
> 
> the leather legging i bought just came....they are so flattering on. i highly recommend them.



Just ordered them. Gonna trust your opinion


----------



## annemerrick

Cullinan said:
			
		

> Omg - what a find - I look at Balenciaga in Selfridges and dream of affording it - never found any in TKMAXX!!!



Mine cost @$150. Still had the original $1690 tags on. I was so happy!!!!

And thank you all for your kind words!!  I adore the boots. I have a fringe addicition.


----------



## juneping

annemerrick said:


> Mine cost @$150. Still had the original $1690 tags on. I was so happy!!!!
> 
> And thank you all for your kind words!!  I adore the boots. I have a fringe addicition.



 you lucky lady....


----------



## so_sofya1985

Just picked up my order in a local Zara. To say i'm ecstatic to have these two boots is to say nothing. The pony skin are as good as top end designer, I am very pleasantly surprised at the quality of these booties. And the studded ankle boots are so stylish and comfy I think I'll wear them non stop. Zara truly comes up with incredible pieces from time to time. Bravo!


----------



## eye4cc

Love this shirt from Zara.


----------



## juneping

miu miu1 said:


> Just ordered them. Gonna trust your opinion



You'll love them...


----------



## GearGirly

juneping said:


> You'll love them...




Same here, I really am not sure I can pull them off, but this thread made me decide to try!  I also picked up a few other things so I'll show when they arrive


----------



## juneping

GearGirly said:


> Same here, I really am not sure I can pull them off, but this thread made me decide to try!  I also picked up a few other things so I'll show when they arrive



can't wait...


----------



## purse-nality

so_sofya1985 said:


> Just picked up my order in a local Zara. To say i'm ecstatic to have these two boots is to say nothing. The pony skin are as good as top end designer, I am very pleasantly surprised at the quality of these booties. And the studded ankle boots are so stylish and comfy I think I'll wear them non stop. Zara truly comes up with incredible pieces from time to time. Bravo!



Totally enabling! Do the wedges look as great w/ a short dress/skirt/shorts?


----------



## francyFG

miu miu1 said:


> Could you post some mod pics?



I'll take a picture next time I'm wearing them!




pekie said:


> I really want these but they are sold out online at the moment. Might have to pop into the shops to have a look.


They're really lovely and the price is so good! Good luck!




juneping said:


> oh..congrats!! would love to see some mod pix...
> 
> how do they run? i got the small....hope they fit.



I think they run true size, I got the small too, they fit perfectly!


----------



## pekie

annemerrick said:


> Just threw something on. Hope you can see the boots!



I love those boots on you!



so_sofya1985 said:


> Just picked up my order in a local Zara. To say i'm ecstatic to have these two boots is to say nothing. The pony skin are as good as top end designer, I am very pleasantly surprised at the quality of these booties. And the studded ankle boots are so stylish and comfy I think I'll wear them non stop. Zara truly comes up with incredible pieces from time to time. Bravo!



I love your purchases especially those flat boots.




eye4cc said:


> Love this shirt from Zara.



Love the top! very cute




francyFG said:


> I'll take a picture next time I'm wearing them!
> 
> I went to the shop yesterday and found a pair of the leather leggings. Not too sure if im keeping them as dont really know what to wear them with.  My bf also think they are horrible!


----------



## so_sofya1985

purse-nality said:
			
		

> Totally enabling! Do the wedges look as great w/ a short dress/skirt/shorts?



Yes! I don't wear skirts these days as its too cold but they would look stunning with mini skirts!


----------



## so_sofya1985

pekie said:
			
		

> I love those boots on you!
> 
> I love your purchases especially those flat boots.
> 
> Love the top! very cute



Thank you! They are super comfy, unfortunately I don't see them in stores online online, otherwise I'd tell you to try them on I'm marketing them to everyone


----------



## francyFG

> I went to the shop yesterday and found a pair of the leather leggings. Not too sure if im keeping them as dont really know what to wear them with. My bf also think they are horrible!


 
I wear mine with grey cashmere sweaters, white tees, biker boots or white all stars. They're my first leather piece of clothing and I'm actually so loving them!


----------



## miu miu1

francyFG said:


> I wear mine with grey cashmere sweaters, white tees, biker boots or white all stars. They're my first leather piece of clothing and I'm actually so loving them!



Pics please! 
Sounds very cool.


----------



## Shopmore

The studded wedge sneakers are in stock so I ordered a pair this morning.  Does anyone have these?  If so, are they very comfortable?  What do you like or dislike about them?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...n/zara-us-W2012/269222/870598/STUDDED SNEAKER


----------



## eye4cc

pekie said:


> Love the top! very cute
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pekie!


----------



## saira1214

francyFG said:


> I wear mine with grey cashmere sweaters, white tees, biker boots or white all stars. They're my first leather piece of clothing and I'm actually so loving them!


 


juneping said:


> looking HOT!!
> 
> the leather legging i bought just came....they are so flattering on. i highly recommend them.


 I have bigger/athletic thighs and calves. Do these have any stretch and are they small around the leg? I am thinking of getting them, but not if I can't get my legs in them. I wear a size 27-28 in pants.


----------



## juneping

saira1214 said:


> I have bigger/athletic thighs and calves. Do these have any stretch and are they small around the leg? I am thinking of getting them, but not if I can't get my legs in them. I wear a size 27-28 in pants.



the back and side panels are fabric...so should be able to give you a lot of room.
i got the small and i am mostly 26....25 in current/elliott..
it's elastic waistband...if you are curvy at the butt, i would say size up


----------



## saira1214

juneping said:


> the back and side panels are fabric...so should be able to give you a lot of room.
> i got the small and i am mostly 26....25 in current/elliott..
> it's elastic waistband...if you are curvy at the butt, i would say size up


 Great, thanks! I think I'll go with the medium.


----------



## Yaraa

so_sofya1985 said:


> Just picked up my order in a local Zara. To say i'm ecstatic to have these two boots is to say nothing. The pony skin are as good as top end designer, I am very pleasantly surprised at the quality of these booties. And the studded ankle boots are so stylish and comfy I think I'll wear them non stop. Zara truly comes up with incredible pieces from time to time. Bravo!




in LOVE with the studded ankle boots! 
wish there were more pics though 
Oh well that won't stop me i'm ordering them now


----------



## kml2887

Does anyone have experience with returning something by mail? I usually just return to the store, but I shipped an item back a while ago and it's taking a long time to receive my refund


----------



## so_sofya1985

Yaraa said:
			
		

> in LOVE with the studded ankle boots!
> wish there were more pics though
> Oh well that won't stop me i'm ordering them now



Go for it! They are superb!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

kml2887 said:


> Does anyone have experience with returning something by mail? I usually just return to the store, but I shipped an item back a while ago and it's taking a long time to receive my refund



Did you go online and register the refund?  Usually it takes maybe a week or two to refund you.  But they typically send an email letting you know.


----------



## kml2887

so_sofya1985 said:


> Jut got these... I swear Zara should be a new addition next to "addiction" in a dictionary!!!


 
How is the fit on the harem trousers? Did you get your usual size? I saw them in store and they look super comfortable, but didn't try them on.  



so_sofya1985 said:


> Just picked up my order in a local Zara. To say i'm ecstatic to have these two boots is to say nothing. The pony skin are as good as top end designer, I am very pleasantly surprised at the quality of these booties. And the studded ankle boots are so stylish and comfy I think I'll wear them non stop. Zara truly comes up with incredible pieces from time to time. Bravo!


 
LOVE those studded boots. I'm surprised because from the stock photos they didn't even catch my eye but  they look perfect paired with skinny jeans. 



annemerrick said:


> So I just received these boots today and am in LOVE. Excellent quality and it feels like a party on my feet! So much movement when I walk!


 
I think I need these now. I'm obsessed with fringe too!


----------



## kml2887

Dukeprincess said:


> Did you go online and register the refund? Usually it takes maybe a week or two to refund you. But they typically send an email letting you know.


 
Yes, I did and they sent an email a little over a week ago saying they received it.  Just wasn't sure if that time frame was the usual... I'm sure  things are backed up because of the storm also... Thanks for the info!


----------



## so_sofya1985

kml2887 said:
			
		

> How is the fit on the harem trousers? Did you get your usual size? I saw them in store and they look super comfortable, but didn't try them on.
> 
> LOVE those studded boots. I'm surprised because from the stock photos they didn't even catch my eye but  they look perfect paired with skinny jeans.
> 
> I think I need these now. I'm obsessed with fringe too!



Sorry I don't remember which pants I referred to? The boots look super nice with skinnies and I suspect they would look nice with leather pants too! you should try them on


----------



## kml2887

so_sofya1985 said:


> Sorry I don't remember which pants I referred to? The boots look super nice with skinnies and I suspect they would look nice with leather pants too! you should try them on


 
 There are so many Zara boots on my wish list right now!

These were the pants I was referring to: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...s-W2012/269187/999008/HERRINGBONE HAREM PANTS

Did you get them? What are your thoughts?


----------



## so_sofya1985

kml2887 said:
			
		

> There are so many Zara boots on my wish list right now!
> 
> These were the pants I was referring to: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269187/999008/HERRINGBONE%20HAREM%20PANTS
> 
> Did you get them? What are your thoughts?



Ah yes, I did! But I haven't worn them yet, however I can say for sure, they don't sit like harem pants... Are you after harem like ones?


----------



## kml2887

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ah yes, I did! But I haven't worn them yet, however I can say for sure, they don't sit like harem pants... Are you after harem like ones?


 
Oh ok. No, actually the idea of harem pants kind of scare me, some can look so awkward lol. But these don't look too harem-y on the model. Do they fit you similarly? Or do you think the model sized up or down for that fit?


----------



## so_sofya1985

kml2887 said:
			
		

> Oh ok. No, actually the idea of harem pants kind of scare me, some can look so awkward lol. But these don't look too harem-y on the model. Do they fit you similarly? Or do you think the model sized up or down for that fit?



I got a size S and they fit me similarly (I'm not a model size but rather uk8-10, 4-6 us)
Get your usual size, don't go bigger as they are quite loose! And I wouldn't go for a size smaller as the look of them will be lost.


----------



## Dukeprincess

kml2887 said:


> Yes, I did and they sent an email a little over a week ago saying they received it.  Just wasn't sure if that time frame was the usual... I'm sure  things are backed up because of the storm also... Thanks for the info!



I hope they process it soon!


----------



## bgyoshi

Got my jacket today! Love it! So comfy and with scattered sequins for some sparkle!


----------



## bougainvillier

I fell in love with zara very recently and wanted to share my purchase here. I got this tiger t shirt. It's so fierce! Wondering if anybody else got it?

Paired with HL nude bandage skirt, Louboutin carnival lady peep sling, Hermes black matte gator CDC with GHW and Eddie Borgo gold cone bracelet. 

I also ordered the studded wedge sneakers. Always wanted a pair of IM bekkets but cannot justify the price tag for a pair of sneakers. Zara saved me!


----------



## purse-nality

so_sofya1985 said:


> Yes! I don't wear skirts these days as its too cold but they would look stunning with mini skirts!



Thanks!


----------



## pekie

bgyoshi said:


> View attachment 1940124
> 
> 
> Got my jacket today! Love it! So comfy and with scattered sequins for some sparkle!



That is gorgeous! 



bougainvillier said:


> I fell in love with zara very recently and wanted to share my purchase here. I got this tiger t shirt. It's so fierce! Wondering if anybody else got it?
> 
> Paired with HL nude bandage skirt, Louboutin carnival lady peep sling, Hermes black matte gator CDC with GHW and Eddie Borgo gold cone bracelet.
> 
> I also ordered the studded wedge sneakers. Always wanted a pair of IM bekkets but cannot justify the price tag for a pair of sneakers. Zara saved me!



I saw this tiger t-shirt in store and wasn't sure of it but you made me change my mind, you are rocking that outfit!


----------



## francyFG

saira1214 said:


> I have bigger/athletic thighs and calves. Do these have any stretch and are they small around the leg? I am thinking of getting them, but not if I can't get my legs in them. I wear a size 27-28 in pants.


 
The back part is very elastic so they will probably fit also muscular legs. Mine stretched a little bit since I got them.

PS I also wear a size 27 and I got a small.


----------



## francyFG

Here's a few modelling shots


----------



## miu miu1

francyFG said:


> Here's a few modelling shots



They look awesome!!! Now I'm excited to get them. Have to pick them up in the store!


----------



## francyFG

miu miu1 said:


> They look awesome!!! Now I'm excited to get them. Have to pick them up in the store!


----------



## miu miu1

francyFG said:


>




Will get them tomorrow!


----------



## juneping

francyFG said:


> Here's a few modelling shots



you look great!!


----------



## francyFG

juneping said:


> you look great!!


 
Thank you dear!


----------



## saira1214

francyFG said:


> The back part is very elastic so they will probably fit also muscular legs. Mine stretched a little bit since I got them.
> 
> PS I also wear a size 27 and I got a small.


 Thanks so much for this information!


----------



## orchidian

Which sneaker wedges do you all like better?

#1

http://static.zara.net/photos//2012.../5700101040_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1351258671295

or #2

http://static.zara.net/photos//2012.../7700101040_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1347376103290


----------



## Allee

orchidian said:
			
		

> Which sneaker wedges do you all like better?
> 
> #1
> 
> http://static.zara.net/photos//2012/I/1/1/p/5700/101/040/5700101040_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1351258671295
> 
> or #2
> 
> http://static.zara.net/photos//2012/I/1/1/p/7700/101/040/7700101040_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1347376103290



Both!!!! But I think 2! Now I gotta go to the store and find these!!!


----------



## orchidian

Oh no, Allee, you're not help!!


----------



## Shopmore

orchidian said:
			
		

> Which sneaker wedges do you all like better?
> 
> #1
> 
> http://static.zara.net/photos//2012/I/1/1/p/5700/101/040/5700101040_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1351258671295
> 
> or #2
> 
> http://static.zara.net/photos//2012/I/1/1/p/7700/101/040/7700101040_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1347376103290



I saw #2.  I ordered a pair this week.  Hope you make the right decision


----------



## Girlnyc76

francyFG said:
			
		

> Here's a few modelling shots



Which pants are these?


----------



## Cullinan

juneping said:


> not right now...and there's a nor'easter tomorrow...hopefully sometime this week i can take some photo of them. if you see your size, get them first...they feel pretty nice to the touch.




Leather leggings do sound great, but how do you wash them?

I presume they're dry clean only, but as we have a 20% discount card, I'll definitely check them out..

Thanks for the tip off...


----------



## juneping

Cullinan said:


> Leather leggings do sound great, but how do you wash them?
> 
> I presume they're dry clean only, but as we have a 20% discount card, I'll definitely check them out..
> 
> Thanks for the tip off...



i think the one i was talking about i'd just machine wash them. it's not real leather. but not tumble dry them...might melt.


----------



## miu miu1

Just got my leather leggings and I don't like them on me 
but I'm sure I'll find something else I love at Zara


----------



## Cullinan

juneping said:


> i think the one i was talking about i'd just machine wash them. it's not real leather. but not tumble dry them...might melt.




That's brilliant - machine washable!!

Dry cleaning leather costs a fortune in England, even with a discount......usually I clean my leather coat and jackets at home with shoes polish (very effective!), but suede and shearling have to be dry cleaned, so I have to be extra careful.

Yours sound perfect for my needs!!!

I was offered leather trousers as a present in my 20s but I turned down the gift, because of the potential for high dry cleaning costs- I was already wasting a fortune dry cleaning silk blouses at the time....now I wear machine washable cotton shirts!

I'll try to hunt them down


----------



## saira1214

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Just got my leather leggings and I don't like them on me
> but I'm sure I'll find something else I love at Zara



Oh no, why didn't you like them? What size did you end up getting?


----------



## miu miu1

saira1214 said:


> Oh no, why didn't you like them? What size did you end up getting?



I got M. I don´t know, I think I did´nt like the leather and the fabric combo on me. Or maybe these just are pants that look good on other but not on me


----------



## Paris Darling

Does anyone know if the kids shoesize 38 are the same size as grown up size 38? Or are they smaller (or something)?
I saw some nice boots one the kids website, but I'm not sure what size I should take...


----------



## PHENOMENON

Got these today and they're amazing. The faux leather has a matte finish and has a great ankle length.


----------



## jhs216

bgyoshi said:


> View attachment 1940124
> 
> 
> Got my jacket today! Love it! So comfy and with scattered sequins for some sparkle!


Love this jacket.


----------



## camellia13

PHENOMENON said:


> Got these today and they're amazing. The faux leather has a matte finish and has a great ankle length.
> View attachment 1942105




I love these! How did you find the sizing? TIA


----------



## MERDE

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/ca/en/zara-W2012/269183/1002027/CAPE ZIP COAT

I'm dying for this coat. Next on my list.


----------



## blessedchildxd

MERDE said:


> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/ca/en/zara-W2012/269183/1002027/CAPE ZIP COAT
> 
> I'm dying for this coat. Next on my list.



I LOVE that coat! Definitely want to see it if you get it!


----------



## ruthie_1

MERDE said:
			
		

> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/ca/en/zara-W2012/269183/1002027/CAPE%20ZIP%20COAT
> 
> I'm dying for this coat. Next on my list.



I tried this coat before... I found the xs still too big...! You may need to go one size down at least... Unless you're xs like me then it won't fit well!!


----------



## PHENOMENON

camellia13 said:
			
		

> I love these! How did you find the sizing? TIA



I sized down because of the elasticized waistband


----------



## camellia13

PHENOMENON said:


> I sized down because of the elasticized waistband



Thanks, I think I will get them, did you find them tight around the waist or did the elasticized waist stop that? Sorry for all the questions, I am different sizes in Zara all the time!


----------



## kml2887

PHENOMENON said:


> Got these today and they're amazing. The faux leather has a matte finish and has a great ankle length.
> View attachment 1942105


 
Love these! I saw them in store and agree about the leather.  It looked much better quality than some of Zara's other faux leathers.


----------



## miu miu1

PHENOMENON said:


> Got these today and they're amazing. The faux leather has a matte finish and has a great ankle length.
> View attachment 1942105



They look great. Can someone tell what top she is wearig on the pic?


----------



## Cullinan

PHENOMENON said:


> Got these today and they're amazing. The faux leather has a matte finish and has a great ankle length.
> View attachment 1942105




They look terrific - the style is the same as my Serfontaine jeans with the ankle zips.

They're really versatile - so many different tops you could pair them with..


----------



## honeybunch

Hi ladies, I bought this coat yesterday

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-neu-W2012/269183/995025/LEATHER BIKER COAT

And had to return it today because I noticed when I got home that the leather was peeling.  Another thing I noticed was the awful smell again!  It smelled like the original smelly coat with quilted sleeves.  It's definitely the leather and not the wool, as I initially thought.  The leather has obviously been treated with something.  But I really love the style of the coat.  It's edgy and stylish!   I don't know whether to buy it again or if the smell would prevent me from wearing it and knock me sick!  Does anyone else own this coat and does yours smell?!


----------



## kml2887

miu miu1 said:


> They look great. Can someone tell what top she is wearig on the pic?


 
It's this top: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-us-W2012/269186/864051/JACQUARD+PEPLUM+TOP

I have it and love it!  The fabric is really nice, stretchy and has a good weight to it... and the jacquard pattern makes it look way more expensive than it is. If you can find it in your local store, definitely check it out!


----------



## bgyoshi

PHENOMENON said:


> Got these today and they're amazing. The faux leather has a matte finish and has a great ankle length.
> View attachment 1942105



i want.  next on the list! thanks for sharing.


----------



## PHENOMENON

camellia13 said:
			
		

> Thanks, I think I will get them, did you find them tight around the waist or did the elasticized waist stop that? Sorry for all the questions, I am different sizes in Zara all the time!



Get them for sure! I tried xs and s and both were fine in the waist, but different in the thigh and leg area. I got the xs, the s was slightly larger overall. I'm in between sizes as well, always a hassle


----------



## PHENOMENON

kml2887 said:
			
		

> Love these! I saw them in store and agree about the leather.  It looked much better quality than some of Zara's other faux leathers.



I agree this faux looks solid


----------



## miu miu1

kml2887 said:


> It's this top: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-us-W2012/269186/864051/JACQUARD+PEPLUM+TOP
> 
> I have it and love it!  The fabric is really nice, stretchy and has a good weight to it... and the jacquard pattern makes it look way more expensive than it is. If you can find it in your local store, definitely check it out!



Thank you! Of course it's sold out online


----------



## PrettyCamellia

PHENOMENON said:


> Got these today and they're amazing. The faux leather has a matte finish and has a great ankle length.
> View attachment 1942105



Are these light weight?  I bought but returned the pair below because they were too thick and stiff for my liking: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-us-W2012/269187/997523/FAUX LEATHER LEGGINGS


----------



## camellia13

PHENOMENON said:


> Get them for sure! I tried xs and s and both were fine in the waist, but different in the thigh and leg area. I got the xs, the s was slightly larger overall. I'm in between sizes as well, always a hassle



Thanks I ordered a small size, hoping they work out


----------



## honeybunch

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, I bought this coat yesterday
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-neu-W2012/269183/995025/LEATHER BIKER COAT
> 
> And had to return it today because I noticed when I got home that the leather was peeling.  Another thing I noticed was the awful smell again!  It smelled like the original smelly coat with quilted sleeves.  It's definitely the leather and not the wool, as I initially thought.  The leather has obviously been treated with something.  But I really love the style of the coat.  It's edgy and stylish!   I don't know whether to buy it again or if the smell would prevent me from wearing it and knock me sick!  Does anyone else own this coat and does yours smell?!



Anyone?  I'm sure someone else tried this coat on a while ago.


----------



## PHENOMENON

PrettyCamellia said:
			
		

> Are these light weight?  I bought but returned the pair below because they were too thick and stiff for my liking: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269187/997523/FAUX%20LEATHER%20LEGGINGS



Pretty lightweight in my opinion and soft. Hope this helps


----------



## PHENOMENON

camellia13 said:
			
		

> Thanks I ordered a small size, hoping they work out



Hope so


----------



## pekie

honeybunch said:
			
		

> Anyone?  I'm sure someone else tried this coat on a while ago.



It's true to size but I didn't like it on me.


----------



## honeybunch

pekie said:


> It's true to size but I didn't like it on me.



The sizing is fine for me - i bought one and returned it.  I was asking if anyone noticed the weird smell of the leather?


----------



## cakegirl

FYI for those ordering online. I am sure you are familiar with the thin boxes Zara uses. I had a return, and FEDEX said they've had to many damage claims and are no longer accepting them for returns. I had to buy a $7 box at FEDEX to ship my package back.


----------



## kml2887

cakegirl said:


> FYI for those ordering online. I am sure you are familiar with the thin boxes Zara uses. I had a return, and FEDEX said they've had to many damage claims and are no longer accepting them for returns. I had to buy a $7 box at FEDEX to ship my package back.



That's terrible...so much for free returns, huh?

Did you wrap the box back up in the plastic covering they ship it in? I wonder if that would be sufficient.


----------



## cakegirl

kml2887 said:


> That's terrible...so much for free returns, huh?
> 
> Did you wrap the box back up in the plastic covering they ship it in? I wonder if that would be sufficient.


No, but, at least at my FedEx, they seem to be on the lookout for Zara packages. I think it is a new policy. 
I would just repackage it in a box at home and send it with their label-cheaper than FedEx boxes.


----------



## Cullinan

Cullinan said:


> They look terrific - the style is the same as my Serfontaine jeans with the ankle zips.
> 
> They're really versatile - so many different tops you could pair them with..




Does anybody know what the smallest size Zara does because I'd really like a pair...


----------



## pekie

honeybunch said:
			
		

> The sizing is fine for me - i bought one and returned it.  I was asking if anyone noticed the weird smell of the leather?



I didn't smell anything wierd on the had I tried on, might just be that one.


----------



## ncch

francyFG said:
			
		

> Here's a few modelling shots



These look so nice on you!  I tried these on and they get really scrunched up in the knee area and just all over in general and don't look good on me!


----------



## miu miu1

Just bought this blouse and pants 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/de/en/zara-W2012/269186/1019005/CHECKED SHIRT

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/de/en/zara-W2012/269212/925511/FLORAL TROUSERS


----------



## Jennycoach

I found this jacket on Ebay and love to have it but can't find it on Zara website. We don't have any Zara store near by. Does any one know if it's available at store now (ebay said it's 2012 collection), what is the name and price for this. 
Thanks.  
ebay.com/itm/110959883395?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## honeybunch

Jennycoach said:


> I found this jacket on Ebay and love to have it but can't find it on Zara website. We don't have any Zara store near by. Does any one know if it's available at store now (ebay said it's 2012 collection), what is the name and price for this.
> Thanks.
> ebay.com/itm/110959883395?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



I really like this coat.  I tried it on in store  and it looks good quality and expensive.  The only reason I didn't buy it was because the XS was too big for me.  It's not fitted like some of the other coats.


----------



## ruthie_1

honeybunch said:
			
		

> I really like this coat.  I tried it on in store  and it looks good quality and expensive.  The only reason I didn't buy it was because the XS was too big for me.  It's not fitted like some of the other coats.



I bought this coat despite that xs didn't fit as well, I gathered that it is the style of the coat rather than a fitted one. I still have the tags on it so I still have time think about it. At least I have it in my possession. I hate wanting something when it's out of stock everywhere... ESP with Zara items!!!! And then you see eBay sellers selling it tons more than the retailed price!!!


----------



## Jennycoach

honeybunch said:


> I really like this coat.  I tried it on in store  and it looks good quality and expensive.  The only reason I didn't buy it was because the XS was too big for me.  It's not fitted like some of the other coats.



Do you see any store they still have it? I would love to try. You think it's run big?


----------



## Jennycoach

ruthie_1 said:


> I bought this coat despite that xs didn't fit as well, I gathered that it is the style of the coat rather than a fitted one. I still have the tags on it so I still have time think about it. At least I have it in my possession. I hate wanting something when it's out of stock everywhere... ESP with Zara items!!!! And then you see eBay sellers selling it tons more than the retailed price!!!



I just fall in love with Zara recently and haven't got lucky to have Zara store in my area. I usually wear size S in other brand like Banana, Ann Taylor, I just bought a Zara blazer and have to switch to size M since i found it too small. Is this always smaller than other brand sizes or just only one I got.


----------



## honeybunch

Jennycoach said:


> Do you see any store they still have it? I would love to try. You think it's run big?



Yes, it runs big.  On me, anyway.  I'm very petite.  I saw it in the Manchester stores.  Are you in the UK?


----------



## Jennycoach

ruthie_1 said:


> I bought this coat despite that xs didn't fit as well, I gathered that it is the style of the coat rather than a fitted one. I still have the tags on it so I still have time think about it. At least I have it in my possession. I hate wanting something when it's out of stock everywhere... ESP with Zara items!!!! And then you see eBay sellers selling it tons more than the retailed price!!!



Do you mind letting me know how much did you pay for it. It's tempted me to buy on Ebay but the price of $350 is quite expensive for me


----------



## honeybunch

ruthie_1 said:


> I bought this coat despite that xs didn't fit as well, I gathered that it is the style of the coat rather than a fitted one. I still have the tags on it so I still have time think about it. At least I have it in my possession. I hate wanting something when it's out of stock everywhere... ESP with Zara items!!!! And then you see eBay sellers selling it tons more than the retailed price!!!



I totally agree. I've bought some items from Zara before, been a little unsure, so returned it, regretted it, then it's been sold out and being resold for three times the price on ebay!  

I bought this coat after seeing it on Abbey Crouch.  Thought it looked really cool on her but now I'm wondering if it'd look a little plain if I wasn't wearing heels. 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...eu-W2012/269183/1002039/SHORT MILITARY JACKET


----------



## honeybunch

I still love the look of this coat but don't know whether to get it again or not (first one was faulty) - the leather stinks.  I don't know what they treat it with.  But if I don't get it and it sells out I will be so mad!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-neu-W2012/269183/995025/LEATHER BIKER COAT


----------



## ruthie_1

Jennycoach said:
			
		

> I just fall in love with Zara recently and haven't got lucky to have Zara store in my area. I usually wear size S in other brand like Banana, Ann Taylor, I just bought a Zara blazer and have to switch to size M since i found it too small. Is this always smaller than other brand sizes or just only one I got.



It really depends on the style of the item I guess. I'm more on the petite side, so xs on 99% of the stuff tends to fit well on me.


----------



## ruthie_1

Jennycoach said:
			
		

> Do you mind letting me know how much did you pay for it. It's tempted me to buy on Ebay but the price of $350 is quite expensive for me



I bought it for £139 in the UK and this is equivalent to $229 in the US... Hope this helps!


----------



## ruthie_1

Jennycoach said:
			
		

> Do you mind letting me know how much did you pay for it. It's tempted me to buy on Ebay but the price of $350 is quite expensive for me



I bought it for £139 in the UK and it's equivalent to $229 in the US. I hope this helps!


----------



## ruthie_1

honeybunch said:
			
		

> I totally agree. I've bought some items from Zara before, been a little unsure, so returned it, regretted it, then it's been sold out and being resold for three times the price on ebay!
> 
> I bought this coat after seeing it on Abbey Crouch.  Thought it looked really cool on her but now I'm wondering if it'd look a little plain if I wasn't wearing heels.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-neu-W2012/269183/1002039/SHORT%20MILITARY%20JACKET



I think this jacket will work well with flats... 
Just depends how you style it &#57430;


----------



## ruthie_1

honeybunch said:
			
		

> I still love the look of this coat but don't know whether to get it again or not (first one was faulty) - the leather stinks.  I don't know what they treat it with.  But if I don't get it and it sells out I will be so mad!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-neu-W2012/269183/995025/LEATHER%20BIKER%20COAT



Just go get it! &#57605;


----------



## dorcast

honeybunch said:


> I still love the look of this coat but don't know whether to get it again or not (first one was faulty) - the leather stinks.  I don't know what they treat it with.  But if I don't get it and it sells out I will be so mad!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-neu-W2012/269183/995025/LEATHER BIKER COAT



I have this one. No smell. I get compliments on it everytime I wear it.


----------



## Jennycoach

honeybunch said:


> Yes, it runs big.  On me, anyway.  I'm very petite.  I saw it in the Manchester stores.  Are you in the UK?



I am in the US. I don't know if I can buy online from UK?


----------



## Jennycoach

ruthie_1 said:


> I bought it for £139 in the UK and this is equivalent to $229 in the US... Hope this helps!



Thank you so much. I live in the US. Do you have the  style number, please. I will try to call some stores tomorrow and hope they still have it.


----------



## ruthie_1

Jennycoach said:


> Thank you so much. I live in the US. Do you have the  style number, please. I will try to call some stores tomorrow and hope they still have it.



Hi ya, I tried to find it for you online and it seems this jacket is not available anymore!  I'm at work at the moment but i'll go home and take a picture of the tag for you!


----------



## Tiare

Yay! After weeks of waiting, Zara finally called and let me purchase this necklace which had been in a display. I had seen it over and over in blogs like MyLittleFashionDiary and become obsessed.

Now it's in my clutches... bwahahaha!


----------



## jhs216

Tiare said:


> Yay! After weeks of waiting, Zara finally called and let me purchase this necklace which had been in a display. I had seen it over and over in blogs like MyLittleFashionDiary and become obsessed.
> 
> Now it's in my clutches... bwahahaha!



It's great looking! Congrats.


----------



## Tiare

jhs216 said:


> It's great looking! Congrats.



Thanks! I'm so happy!


----------



## honeybunch

Tiare said:


> Yay! After weeks of waiting, Zara finally called and let me purchase this necklace which had been in a display. I had seen it over and over in blogs like MyLittleFashionDiary and become obsessed.
> 
> Now it's in my clutches... bwahahaha!



That's the one I really wanted but it sold out online!  I'm so jealous.


----------



## Tiare

honeybunch said:


> That's the one I really wanted but it sold out online!  I'm so jealous.



I am not joking when I say that I _stalked_ this necklace. I would go in once a week and whine. I put my name on their call list and got it yesterday - a MONTH later!


----------



## honeybunch

Tiare said:


> I am not joking when I say that I _stalked_ this necklace. I would go in once a week and whine. I put my name on their call list and got it yesterday - a MONTH later!



I wonder if it's on display in my local Zara - I will have to go and check.


----------



## Tiare

honeybunch said:


> I wonder if it's on display in my local Zara - I will have to go and check.



Go quickly, they were doing a whole window redo at my store, probably for the seasons - hence it finally coming off the stupid mannequin!


----------



## honeybunch

Tiare said:


> Go quickly, they were doing a whole window redo at my store, probably for the seasons - hence it finally coming off the stupid mannequin!



Will try and go soon. I wonder if Zara stores worldwide have the same window displays?  Maybe thats why they couldnt just give it to you and change it for something else.


----------



## honeybunch

ruthie_1 said:


> I think this jacket will work well with flats...
> Just depends how you style it &#57430;



Thanks for the suggestion. I also think it works well with leather pants.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Tiare said:


> Yay! After weeks of waiting, Zara finally called and let me purchase this necklace which had been in a display. I had seen it over and over in blogs like MyLittleFashionDiary and become obsessed.
> 
> Now it's in my clutches... bwahahaha!



Very pretty!


----------



## honeybunch

ruthie_1 said:


> Just go get it! &#57605;



I'm going this weekend!


----------



## ruthie_1

ruthie_1 said:
			
		

> Hi ya, I tried to find it for you online and it seems this jacket is not available anymore!  I'm at work at the moment but i'll go home and take a picture of the tag for you!



Hope this helps!


----------



## ruthie_1

Jennycoach said:
			
		

> Thank you so much. I live in the US. Do you have the  style number, please. I will try to call some stores tomorrow and hope they still have it.



Hope this helps!


----------



## EmmieB

Just an FYI: please don't get angry if you see something on the manni and its sold out in the store but we can't give the display one to you (even if its in your size)
it's store policy and we can get in trouble for it. we can't take it off until the next redesign


----------



## juneping

EmmieB said:
			
		

> Just an FYI: please don't get angry if you see something on the manni and its sold out in the store but we can't give the display one to you (even if its in your size)
> it's store policy and we can get in trouble for it. we can't take it off until the next redesign



Lol...I remember one year I saw the chicest fur vest and it's my size but on the manni....so sad


----------



## dorcast

Tiare said:
			
		

> Yay! After weeks of waiting, Zara finally called and let me purchase this necklace which had been in a display. I had seen it over and over in blogs like MyLittleFashionDiary and become obsessed.
> 
> Now it's in my clutches... bwahahaha!



That looks fantastic on you!  It was worth waiting for.


----------



## Meta

Jennycoach said:


> I found this jacket on Ebay and love to have it but can't find it on Zara website. We don't have any Zara store near by. Does any one know if it's available at store now (ebay said it's 2012 collection), what is the name and price for this.
> Thanks.
> ebay.com/itm/110959883395?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


I just went to the ZARA near me and they definitely had this in store. With the tag that *ruthie* provided, you should be able to check if a store near you has it. It's $229. Good luck! 



Tiare said:


> Yay! After weeks of waiting, Zara finally called and let me purchase this necklace which had been in a display. I had seen it over and over in blogs like MyLittleFashionDiary and become obsessed.
> 
> Now it's in my clutches... bwahahaha!


Congrats! Your perseverance paid off!  

I'm patiently awaiting for their semi-annual sale toward the end of Dec!


----------



## Jennycoach

ruthie_1 said:


> Hope this helps!



Thank you so much.


----------



## Jennycoach

weN84 said:


> I just went to the ZARA near me and they definitely had this in store. With the tag that *ruthie* provided, you should be able to check if a store near you has it. It's $229. Good luck!
> 
> The bad thing is that there is no Zara store in my state. And i found myself always obsessed over thing when it's sold out or hard to find


----------



## Alegory

juneping said:


> Lol...I remember one year I saw the chicest fur vest and it's my size but on the manni....so sad



Oh my ! This is news to me I have purchase 2 things from manis 
In the past at 2 different stores in the LA area

Shoes and a white coat . The staff had no problem giving them to me and the manager said nothing to the staff regarding the sale . 

I'm not a special person in any way


----------



## juneping

Alegory said:


> Oh my ! This is news to me I have purchase 2 things from manis
> In the past at 2 different stores in the LA area
> 
> Shoes and a white coat . The staff had no problem giving them to me and the manager said nothing to the staff regarding the sale .
> 
> I'm not a special person in any way



how nice!! i asked them...they said NO...


----------



## Alegory

juneping said:


> how nice!! i asked them...they said NO...



I will say this about all and every store I'm very particular about who I ask to help me ! I notice that the age range of 16-21 has a very different aproch to help. In my Expirience I get better assistance from people my age or older I'm 30 .
I wish I didn't have to say that but around the Southern California area is what I have Expirience . 


I wouldn't recommend the Zara at the grove for that reason young croud with very poor sales skills . 
I was once asked to leave everything I had to purchase because the girl had already close her register and it was 1 min after closing . I had never heard of that before . I called the next day to confirm and sure enough they said that was totally a lie !

It's very difficult to recommend them after that 

But Santa Monica 
Century city 
And Hollywood blvd are great!


----------



## chloe speaks

I HAD to get those leather leggings you ladies were talking about - the ones with the seams in the knees. I love the cut, but do you find that the leatherette makes your leggings slide down? I wore them for the first time tonight and they fit well except when I walk around a bit I find they begin to 'creep' downwards? I usually wear a 27-28 in jeans and they are a medium and the length is good too.

I can't help but think how much comfier they would feel in REAL leather. (but not wallet would not be comfy :okay


----------



## Yoda143

Off of Instagram, all Zara!


----------



## Zahzah

Hey everyone can someone help me. 
two weeks ago i saw this long sleeved top in zara, it was black...like a stretchy jersey/mesh type fabric with tiny black round studs on the front and arms.
Has anyone seen it around, i went today couldnt find it...the girl who worked there had no idea what i was talking about, but she was really busy in the first place. I also cant find it online either.


----------



## Poppys Style

I have way too much from Zara - currently in love with all their harem pants!


----------



## Poppys Style

I wore my new favorite leggings today - they are so comfortable! http://poppys-style.com/2012/11/17/another-swim-meet/


----------



## c0uture

Poppys Style said:


> I wore my new favorite leggings today - they are so comfortable! http://poppys-style.com/2012/11/17/another-swim-meet/



I just got these, haven't had a chance to wear them yet though.. You look great!


----------



## c0uture

I'm already wondering if there will be a Black Friday sale, I have a few things on my list lol


----------



## Meta

c0uture said:


> I'm already wondering if there will be a Black Friday sale, I have a few things on my list lol



No, unfortunately not. ZARA sticks to a semi-annual sale schedule - June & Dec.


----------



## c0uture

weN84 said:


> No, unfortunately not. ZARA sticks to a semi-annual sale schedule - June & Dec.



Aww man! My friend told me they had 50% off last year


----------



## Shopmore

One of the SAs told me their big sale should be sometime before Christmas, maybe around the 14th.  I can't wait!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Zara pants


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Can anybody shed some light on the sizing of their coats?  I'm 5'3", size 6ish. I'm all over the place with their other stuff, my blazers are S's and M's, but looking at the size chart I'm really wondering if I should order a Large..


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Zara pants


----------



## Poppys Style

cvlshopaholic said:


> Can anybody shed some light on the sizing of their coats?  I'm 5'3", size 6ish. I'm all over the place with their other stuff, my blazers are S's and M's, but looking at the size chart I'm really wondering if I should order a Large..



Their sizing is all over!  I have S, M and L in my closet and they all fit!  I have a store here so tend to order a size online and reorder if it's not right.  If you can return to a store their refunds are really quick even for stuff bought online.  It's all trial and error for me...


----------



## Poppys Style

c0uture said:


> Aww man! My friend told me they had 50% off last year



I don't think so but their sales are amazing - I got some great deals back in June...even items that I'd never seen online or in the store were available and I got a pair of the tropical print pants for $20! http://poppys-style.com/2012/08/08/make-the-most-of-your-assets/


----------



## Poppys Style

Sweetyqbk said:


> Zara pants



Love this look xx


----------



## Bornsocialite26

I have no clue when does this stud addiction will ever end....went Z crazy again for some basic tops and clothes for the kiddos...


----------



## c0uture

Poppys Style said:


> I don't think so but their sales are amazing - I got some great deals back in June...even items that I'd never seen online or in the store were available and I got a pair of the tropical print pants for $20! http://poppys-style.com/2012/08/08/make-the-most-of-your-assets/



I just a lot of nice things from the sale in June also lol


----------



## gossipkween

are these two jackets exactly the same?  there are two separate listings:

SHORT MILITARY JACKET

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...eu-W2012/269183/1002039/SHORT MILITARY JACKET

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...neu-W2012/269183/991525/SHORT MILITARY JACKET


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Has anyone tried on this coat?  TTS?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...002/1017018/COAT WITH PLEATS ON THE SHOULDERS

I think it's a sister design to this coat... Anyone tried on this one?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2012/269183/954036/COAT WITH GATHERED SLEEVES


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

gossipkween said:


> are these two jackets exactly the same?  there are two separate listings:
> 
> SHORT MILITARY JACKET
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...eu-W2012/269183/1002039/SHORT MILITARY JACKET
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...neu-W2012/269183/991525/SHORT MILITARY JACKET



I noticed that too!  They look identical to me!


----------



## lovemysavior

Zara top in olive green although the pic looks brown...lol....


----------



## orchidian

I'd like to know too!! 



gossipkween said:


> are these two jackets exactly the same?  there are two separate listings:
> 
> SHORT MILITARY JACKET
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...eu-W2012/269183/1002039/SHORT MILITARY JACKET
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...neu-W2012/269183/991525/SHORT MILITARY JACKET


----------



## claudia09

I just ordered a ton of stuff online and I don't think I can do it anymore... They just don't look the same in person - especially the quality. And their inconsistent sizing is impossible, I'm ordering the same thing in S and M because I'm afraid I'll like it but not have it be in my size... Is it just me?


----------



## designerdiva40

pekie said:


> Have anyone got these boots? if so, are they comfy?



Hi I have these in both black & beige & they are super comfy


----------



## Poppys Style

Bornsocialite26 said:


> I have no clue when does this stud addiction will ever end....went Z crazy again for some basic tops and clothes for the kiddos...
> 
> View attachment 1952022



Just stunning!  They have lots of new items appearing online too!


----------



## Poppys Style

Does anyone else have these cargo pants?  I have them in camouflage too and adore them - they are so soft and comfy

http://poppys-style.com/2012/11/20/green-and-tan/


----------



## Poppys Style

orchidian said:


> I'd like to know too!!



I thought they were the same to start with but the reference code is different - the composition is identical - I bet they are the same coat...


----------



## bagshopaholic

Finally found the perfect stars print jeans


----------



## Poppys Style

claudia09 said:


> I just ordered a ton of stuff online and I don't think I can do it anymore... They just don't look the same in person - especially the quality. And their inconsistent sizing is impossible, I'm ordering the same thing in S and M because I'm afraid I'll like it but not have it be in my size... Is it just me?



I order online so I know it hasn't been tried on a 100 times - plus I have a store locally so can return it easily - but I agree with you their sizing is wild - I have S, M and L items in my closet that all fit me!  I want the new tartan trousers and jacket and have no idea what size to order - I hate ordering 2 sizes.  Plus be careful as their banking is based in Ireland some banks will charge you an international fee when you buy with a debit or credit card - Bank of America do.  I always order online with Paypal to avoid it.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bagshopaholic said:
			
		

> Finally found the perfect stars print jeans



So cute and whimsical


----------



## Sweet Fire

A lot of my friends shop there but they don't carry XXS-XS so Zara is a no-go for me.

 BAGSHOPAHOLIC I love the star jeans!


----------



## GrRoxy

I think sometimes Zara has really nice clothes but the problem would be quality. Online their clothes look so much better than in reality too.  Plus I hate to go to their shop, a lot of people and clothes often are dirty or have loose threads.


----------



## lara0112

EmmieB said:


> Just an FYI: please don't get angry if you see something on the manni and its sold out in the store but we can't give the display one to you (even if its in your size)
> it's store policy and we can get in trouble for it. we can't take it off until the next redesign



OMG I had the longest debate the other day with the sales assistant in Massimo Dutti, I wanted their NYC limited edition silk skirt and it was the only one left in the whole city and it was on the manni... he wouldn't give it to me although the manni dresser was coming that day to change the window display, apparently no one is allowed to get the stuff off the manni. in the end I got the skirt online but man I was annoyed...


----------



## lara0112

forgot to add:
bought an amazing maxi skirt and gorgeous gold/bronze cardigan at Zara today 

I love especially their jackets with special shoulder detailing, I buy one every season.


----------



## Zahzah

lara0112 said:


> forgot to add:
> bought an amazing maxi skirt and gorgeous gold/bronze cardigan at Zara today
> 
> I love especially their jackets with special shoulder detailing, I buy one every season.



Which maxi skirt??


----------



## lara0112

Zahzah said:


> Which maxi skirt??



I was checking online but saw it nowhere

it is nude/pink and pleated, from the zara woman collection. super gorgeous


----------



## Meta

I just stopped by at my local ZARA store on my way home from work and I see them rearranging items in the store. There will be a sale on Black Friday - 50% off select items and my local store opens at 7am.

Just thought I'd share since someone asked few pages back if they have Black Friday sales.


----------



## Tiare

weN84 said:


> I just stopped by at my local ZARA store on my way home from work and I see them rearranging items in the store. There will be a sale on Black Friday - 50% off select items and my local store opens at 7am.
> 
> Just thought I'd share since someone asked few pages back if they have Black Friday sales.



*squeal!*


----------



## Meta

Tiare said:


> *squeal!*



You're welcome. 

Also, it's _*up*_ to 50% off on select items.


----------



## icecreamom

The items looked already grouped on the Zara website.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

lovemysavior said:


> Zara top in olive green although the pic looks brown...lol....
> View attachment 1952844



cute top..

in this picture and the choice of shirt reminds me of a Kim Kardashian mobile upload. Hope u like her...I do... so intending this as a compliment =)


----------



## c0uture

weN84 said:


> I just stopped by at my local ZARA store on my way home from work and I see them rearranging items in the store. There will be a sale on Black Friday - 50% off select items and my local store opens at 7am.
> 
> Just thought I'd share since someone asked few pages back if they have Black Friday sales.



That was me who mentioned the Black Friday sale lol.. I went on the site and saw the items that will be on sale. Interested in a few things, I'll see what I can get!


----------



## ln88

weN84 said:


> I just stopped by at my local ZARA store on my way home from work and I see them rearranging items in the store. There will be a sale on Black Friday - 50% off select items and my local store opens at 7am.
> 
> Just thought I'd share since someone asked few pages back if they have Black Friday sales.



is there for Canada too or US only?


----------



## Poppys Style

weN84 said:


> I just stopped by at my local ZARA store on my way home from work and I see them rearranging items in the store. There will be a sale on Black Friday - 50% off select items and my local store opens at 7am.
> 
> Just thought I'd share since someone asked few pages back if they have Black Friday sales.



I just saw that!!! Online too!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Sweetyqbk said:


> cute top..
> 
> in this picture and the choice of shirt reminds me of a Kim Kardashian mobile upload. Hope u like her...I do... so intending this as a compliment =)



 Thank you.  I don't have a hate towards her so I will take your compliment


----------



## girliegirl

lara0112 said:


> OMG I had the longest debate the other day with the sales assistant in Massimo Dutti, I wanted their NYC limited edition silk skirt and it was the only one left in the whole city and it was on the manni... he wouldn't give it to me although the manni dresser was coming that day to change the window display, apparently no one is allowed to get the stuff off the manni. in the end I got the skirt online but man I was annoyed...



I know it's not your personal policy but this puts me over the edge. Retailers forget they exist to sell stuff. And if a garment is no longer available why showcase it? I've worked as a retail manager for years and even if the companies I worked for had that policy (and 2 did) I did what i wanted anyways.  Make people happy/ make sales. Simple formula.


----------



## Meta

c0uture said:


> That was me who mentioned the Black Friday sale lol.. I went on the site and saw the items that will be on sale. Interested in a few things, I'll see what I can get!





Poppys Style said:


> I just saw that!!! Online too!!



Happy Shopping! 



ln88 said:


> is there for Canada too or US only?


Sorry, I would have no clue.  Check the online site?


----------



## lara0112

girliegirl said:


> I know it's not your personal policy but this puts me over the edge. Retailers forget they exist to sell stuff. And if a garment is no longer available why showcase it? I've worked as a retail manager for years and even if the companies I worked for had that policy (and 2 did) I did what i wanted anyways.  Make people happy/ make sales. Simple formula.



thank you! I didn't know this was a company-wide (Inditex) and international rule but hey, never mind, I got what I wanted, I just couldn't believe the fuss.


----------



## imlvholic

Unfortunately, nothing that are marked down interest me


----------



## jhs216

Has anyone seen these in person? I'd like to know if you are able to roll them up so the lining is not exposed:


----------



## saira1214

I bought the red studded flat boots.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Love the mustard yellow coat!  Very elegant and comfy!  Fabric is quite nice too... lightweight but warm 80% wool and 20% other.  Watch for loose stitching around the shoulders and the seams on this one!  60s mod meets Mad Men.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Zara dress

=)


----------



## Tiare

I ordered the black stud ankle boots, (which I nearly bought a few weeks ago,) brown motorcycle boots and a white, boucle-esque cardigan.

I love everything so much - and paid what I would have for the ankle boots alone!

Yay!


----------



## Nanaz

Oh WOW i just discovered this thread. I love Zara. I bought so many goodies from there and I still want more. I just bought these.


----------



## Nanaz

These three are from S/S.


----------



## GrRoxy

Nanaz said:


> These three are from S/S.



It looks like Zara in Paris has completely different clothes!


----------



## Nanaz

GrRoxy said:


> It looks like Zara in Paris has completely different clothes!



These are from last S/S. How different are they? I would love to see pictures. I was in Turkey in Sept. and they had different clothes also.


----------



## Zahzah

Has anyone brought or tried on this dress? Im thinking of getting it.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...012/269185/998511/DRESS WITH COMBINATION SASH


----------



## GrRoxy

Nanaz said:


> These are from last S/S. How different are they? I would love to see pictures. I was in Turkey in Sept. and they had different clothes also.



We dont have SS at all, we have still winter clothes, almost everything is black or grey, maybe one beige dress and white shirts  
The clothes change fast, a lot of tourists go there and get huge bags full of clothes.


----------



## dpgyrl026

I absolutely love Zara.  Their jeans, blazers, some of their shoes, and shirts.  Although it's slightly more pricey than H&M, the prices are really reasonable for what you get.  I find the fit at H & M to be very boxy, whereas Zara is a lot more friendlier to my curves.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

How do their jeans run?  I'm a size 27.  What size should I order in trouser and jeans?  Thanks


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I did buy this parka. It's cute. I want the one in the second pic too from nordies but I don't know how I feel about the orange piping


----------



## lovemysavior

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Zara dress
> 
> =)



Very pretty


----------



## Tiare

GrRoxy said:


> We dont have SS at all, we have still winter clothes, almost everything is black or grey, maybe one beige dress and white shirts
> The clothes change fast, a lot of tourists go there and get huge bags full of clothes.



I think she means this past S/S collection. All three of those are previous releases


----------



## GrRoxy

Tiare said:


> I think she means this past S/S collection. All three of those are previous releases



Ah, I had no idea! Well, we dont have those either


----------



## 0102030405

I love Zara, I just got a cute black wool coat that buttons up really high.


----------



## fmd914

GrRoxy said:


> Ah, I had no idea! Well, we dont have those either





Maybe it differs by store.  I was in Paris this past spring and purchased 2 of the 3 items.  Of course, I was shopping in the tourist areas of St. Honore and the C-E locations.  I do try to scout out the items i haven't seen in the U.S.  Miscalculated and gave up precious luggage space to a pair of shoes that I later saw online!!!


----------



## GrRoxy

fmd914 said:


> Maybe it differs by store.  I was in Paris this past spring and purchased 2 of the 3 items.  Of course, I was shopping in the tourist areas of St. Honore and the C-E locations.  I do try to scout out the items i haven't seen in the U.S.  Miscalculated and gave up precious luggage space to a pair of shoes that I later saw online!!!



I was only at Champs Elysees, its the closest Zara to me so I have no idea about others. I hate their changing rooms tho  They re so tiny!


----------



## danae

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> How do their jeans run?  I'm a size 27.  What size should I order in trouser and jeans?  Thanks



Size 36 is probably your best bet!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

danae said:
			
		

> Size 36 is probably your best bet!



Do u mean size 6?  Thanks


----------



## EmmieB

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Do u mean size 6?  Thanks



36 is US size 4.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

EmmieB said:
			
		

> 36 is US size 4.



Oh, I see.  Thanks!


----------



## Nanaz

I ordered this sweater online and i just got it today. I also bought the faux leather leggings.


----------



## juneping

Nanaz said:


> I ordered this sweater online and i just got it today. I also bought the faux leather leggings.



i have that leather leggings...and love them


----------



## cvlshopaholic

got these boots in the sale..smaller than my usual size but i think i'll be hanging on to them. i also got a knit blazer which is going back, not very flattering


----------



## Luxlynx

Love Zara. Bought a great coat and two white jackets. 
Cheep and looking great.


----------



## juneping

cvlshopaholic said:


> got these boots in the sale..smaller than my usual size but i think i'll be hanging on to them. i also got a knit blazer which is going back, not very flattering



how comfy are they? look pretty cool.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

juneping said:


> how comfy are they? look pretty cool.



haven't worn them for real yet but they are ok..could be a little comfier on the inside but i suspect that might be because i had to order a 6 instead of the 6 1&2


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Zara pants


=)


----------



## Zahzah

I really want this!!! But wish it was just a bit warmer 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...7002/1048787/JACKET WITH FAUX LEATHER SLEEVES


----------



## abandonedimages

ME!! I want SO many of their handbags!!


----------



## Nanaz

Zahzah said:


> I really want this!!! But wish it was just a bit warmer
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...7002/1048787/JACKET WITH FAUX LEATHER SLEEVES



It is a nice one.


----------



## Nanaz

Ladies, i got these two coats last night but don't know which one to keep. I am leaning more towards the Black one. What do you all think? Thanks.


----------



## Paris Darling

Nanaz said:


> Ladies, i got these two coats last night but don't know which one to keep. I am leaning more towards the Black one. What do you all think? Thanks.



That's so funny, I have the second one (in blue) and my sister has the first one. So I will say the second one, although since it only can close on the upperside, it's not really a good coat for low temperatures. The wind will blow open the stomach area (not sure if this is good English, but I hope you know what I mean), so that's basically asking for getting sick.


----------



## Zahzah

Nanaz said:


> It is a nice one.



Yeah 
I hope it looks nice in person will go and try it on at the weekend.


----------



## Zahzah

Nanaz said:


> Ladies, i got these two coats last night but don't know which one to keep. I am leaning more towards the Black one. What do you all think? Thanks.



I like the first one!
I like the second one just wish it was black and had some belt. I always like my coats with a defined waist.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nanaz said:


> Ladies, i got these two coats last night but don't know which one to keep. I am leaning more towards the Black one. What do you all think? Thanks.



I like the 2nd because I love the details on the sleeves.  Either one is cute though.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I like the 2nd. And the color too


----------



## Nanaz

^^Thank you ladies. I don't like the Black one when it is zipped. It looks much better when it is open. The second one is cute but i am not sure if i can pull it off with every thing. Decisions decisions. I took more pics with the Black one. Oh boy i got to clean that mirror.:shame:


----------



## seajewel

definitely the black one!


----------



## Vixy

The black one!


----------



## pekie

Black is lovely on you!


----------



## GearGirly

The black one!


----------



## juneping

Sweetyqbk said:


> Zara pants
> 
> 
> =)



looking fab. very fun look...
actually the drink made the outfit look very festive...


----------



## ruthie_1

Nanaz said:
			
		

> ^^Thank you ladies. I don't like the Black one when it is zipped. It looks much better when it is open. The second one is cute but i am not sure if i can pull it off with every thing. Decisions decisions. I took more pics with the Black one. Oh boy i got to clean that mirror.:shame:



I have the black one so I would obviously say black! It may last you longer than one season and also, I may get shot for this, but the studs might be out of season in a years time?! But then again, the leather lapels may be out of season soon too! 

Just go for the one you feel the most comfortable in!


----------



## Zahzah

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...9184/1048787/JACKET WITH FAUX LEATHER SLEEVES

Has anyone seen this in person? 
I really hope it's not batwing style.


----------



## Nanaz

ruthie_1 said:


> I have the black one so I would obviously say black! It may last you longer than one season and also, I may get shot for this, but the studs might be out of season in a years time?! But then again, the leather lapels may be out of season soon too!
> 
> Just go for the one you feel the most comfortable in!



Thanks for all your good advise. I am keeping the Black one. I like the other one too but i feel more comfortable with the Black one. 
btw, do you happen to know when Zara's sale starts in Dec.?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

juneping said:
			
		

> looking fab. very fun look...
> actually the drink made the outfit look very festive...



Thank uuu

Wish I was back on the cruise now with that drink lol


----------



## ruthie_1

Nanaz said:
			
		

> Thanks for all your good advise. I am keeping the Black one. I like the other one too but i feel more comfortable with the Black one.
> btw, do you happen to know when Zara's sale starts in Dec.?



Normally 26/27 dec in London! I won't be here!


----------



## Nanaz

ruthie_1 said:


> Normally 26/27 dec in London! I won't be here!



I was at Zara yesterday and they told me it should start before 25th here in US but they did not give me the date.


----------



## **Chanel**

Nanaz said:


> Ladies, i got these two coats last night but don't know which one to keep. I am leaning more towards the Black one. What do you all think? Thanks.



I think both look great on you, but black is probably more versatile .


I was at another town yesterday and saw a Zara store.
I had to have a quick look and ended up with this necklace.


----------



## Nanaz

**Chanel** said:


> I think both look great on you, but black is probably more versatile .
> 
> 
> I was at another town yesterday and saw a Zara store.
> I had to have a quick look and ended up with this necklace.



Thank you. I saw that necklace too. It is so pretty.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Zara shorts from the summer. I love that I can wear them both winter and summer. Loovee Zara


----------



## Meta

Shopmore said:


> One of the SAs told me their big sale should be sometime before Christmas, maybe around the 14th.  I can't wait!






			
				Nanaz said:
			
		

> I was at Zara yesterday and they told me it should start before 25th here in US but they did not give me the date.



*Nanaz*, *Shopmore* posted few pages back that it _could be_ around the 14th.  ::fingerscrossed::


----------



## EmmieB

weN84 said:


> *Nanaz*, *Shopmore* posted few pages back that it _could be_ around the 14th.  ::fingerscrossed::



It's 26th in Canada
Can't wait to do markdowns


----------



## Nanaz

weN84 said:


> *Nanaz*, *Shopmore* posted few pages back that it _could be_ around the 14th.  ::fingerscrossed::



Thank you.


----------



## Meta

EmmieB said:


> It's 26th in Canada
> Can't wait to do markdowns



I only really buy during sale season, so I've compiled a list in the interim!  Hoping to be able to find them in my size and at the price point I'm willing to pay, not just $10-$20 markdowns, pls. 



Nanaz said:


> Thank you.


You're welcome!


----------



## MsVtg

Last year, the US semi-annual sale was on the 23rd of December, so hopefully its the week of the 17 or 24th, can't wait !


----------



## blessedchildxd

Question about returning things online. If I return part of my order first but then decide to return another item from tr same order, can I get another FedEx shipping label from Zara? Or use one I saved from a previous order?


----------



## juneping

did anyone try these? how do they run??


----------



## audreylita

blessedchildxd said:


> Question about returning things online. If I return part of my order first but then decide to return another item from tr same order, can I get another FedEx shipping label from Zara? Or use one I saved from a previous order?



Maybe you can xerox the label and use that one if you need to.


----------



## blessedchildxd

audreylita said:


> Maybe you can xerox the label and use that one if you need to.



Isn't each label unique in its serial number? I'm not sure if fedex will still ship it if it's the same label?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Sign in to your acct and process the return. I think u can ask for another shipping label that u can print out via email.  Not exactly sure but worth a try


----------



## blessedchildxd

Thanks guys for the help, turns out you can just call and they'll send you one via email


----------



## audreylita

blessedchildxd said:


> Isn't each label unique in its serial number? I'm not sure if fedex will still ship it if it's the same label?



I just got an order that was so large that it was split up into two boxes.  There was a return label in each box and they were identical.  I returned some items, from each box, and used one label.

You can e-mail and ask them but I believe you wouldn't have a problem using the same label.  Only since this just happened to me and I ended up with two of the same do I think that it would be OK.


----------



## blessedchildxd

audreylita said:


> I just got an order that was so large that it was split up into two boxes.  There was a return label in each box and they were identical.  I returned some items, from each box, and used one label.
> 
> You can e-mail and ask them but I believe you wouldn't have a problem using the same label.  Only since this just happened to me and I ended up with two of the same do I think that it would be OK.



Oh interesting! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Dtorres409

Just recently discovered Zara and I love their stuff. It helps that I have Spanish ancestry too
Would love the coat but I will probably settle on the shirt cuz its cheaper for me to buy lol!
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...9236/968504/LIMITED EDITION CHAIN PRINT SHIRT 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../912542/TRENCH COAT WITH FAUX LEATHER SLEEVES
Hope I can score this belted trench for $41
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zara-Man-Cr...g=1006&rk=1&sd=170953319704&&autorefresh=true


----------



## Samia

Bought these yesterday and need suggestions for tops/blouses with these pants:


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Zara boots


=)


----------



## Deborah1986

FOR THE LADIES IN HOLLAND ( the netherlands) a HUGE ZARA open tomorrow in Utrecht tegenover the Bijenkorf by Vredenburg ... I thought i posted it here..


----------



## eroshery

bought these 2 days ago..
striped shirt



love this shoes


----------



## pekie

love your purchases!




eroshery said:


> bought these 2 days ago..
> striped shirt
> View attachment 1972112
> 
> 
> love this shoes
> View attachment 1972113


----------



## pekie

Have anyone have any experiences with faux leather?  I tried these on today and loved them but im a little bit hesitant in buying them as i worry about them being uncomfortable.  Do you get warm wearing them? Do they lose the shape with wear, stretch out?


----------



## Ebonynoir

eroshery said:


> bought these 2 days ago..
> striped shirt
> View attachment 1972112
> 
> 
> love this shoes
> View attachment 1972113



love the shirt and shoes.
is the shoes also from zara?


----------



## saira1214

pekie said:


> Have anyone have any experiences with faux leather?  I tried these on today and loved them but im a little bit hesitant in buying them as i worry about them being uncomfortable.  Do you get warm wearing them? Do they lose the shape with wear, stretch out?



I bought them, they look great on and they are warm.  The only problem I had with them is them slipping off of my waist after awhile. Maybe I bought a size too big?


----------



## eroshery

pekie said:


> love your purchases!


thanks



Ebonynoir said:


> love the shirt and shoes.
> is the shoes also from zara?



Yes..it's from Zara


----------



## bumblebees

eroshery said:


> bought these 2 days ago..
> striped shirt
> View attachment 1972112
> 
> 
> love this shoes
> View attachment 1972113



I bought those two also. I just wish the top was mulberry silk like the other striped top I was considering. I also bought these two pants, dress and hat.


----------



## meganfm

eroshery said:


> bought these 2 days ago..
> striped shirt
> View attachment 1972112
> 
> 
> love this shoes
> View attachment 1972113



I was eyeing that shirt-is it a very oversized fit or did you buy it in a larger size?


----------



## eroshery

bumblebees said:


> I bought those two also. I just wish the top was mulberry silk like the other striped top I was considering. I also bought these two pants, dress and hat.



what a great purchased..love them all


----------



## eroshery

meganfm said:


> I was eyeing that shirt-is it a very oversized fit or did you buy it in a larger size?



yes, it's oversize..I bought it in small Size..


----------



## pekie

saira1214 said:


> I bought them, they look great on and they are warm.  The only problem I had with them is them slipping off of my waist after awhile. Maybe I bought a size too big?



I went back after work yesterday and bought them.  I totally know what you mean, when i sit down it slides down! I dont think i would like that in the long run so going to return them


----------



## audreylita

I bought this jacket and it's possibly the most amazing piece I've gotten there so far.  It has a very high collar and zipper front and pockets.  It's quite heavy and will be perfect for very cold days.  The high collar gives the most flattering effect, really one of the coolest winter coats I've gotten in years.  I have Chanel and Armani coats and this was is hands down my favorite.  

It absolutely fits true to size.  I'm an XS and it didn't need any alteration.


----------



## saira1214

pekie said:


> I went back after work yesterday and bought them.  I totally know what you mean, when i sit down it slides down! I dont think i would like that in the long run so going to return them



Oh okay, at least it just not me. LOL.  I am going to try to make them work even though it is annoying.


----------



## Nanaz

audreylita said:


> I bought this jacket and it's possibly the most amazing piece I've gotten there so far.  It has a very high collar and zipper front and pockets.  It's quite heavy and will be perfect for very cold days.  The high collar gives the most flattering effect, really one of the coolest winter coats I've gotten in years.  I have Chanel and Armani coats and this was is hands down my favorite.
> 
> It absolutely fits true to size.  I'm an XS and it didn't need any alteration.


I saw that jacket too and it is a nice one and the price is awesome. I thought about getting the White one.


----------



## dotty8

Hey, girls 

I also like ZARA and have quite a few pieces from there. I have a question about s dark blue dress with black lace trim and polka dots from this year's summer collection: *do you maybe know whether this was some sort of a knockoff* (if so, which designer was the original by?)  I like the dress but today I saw almost exactly the same one in some other store (the only difference was the length) so I thought maybe these are some knockoffs of a famous dress? Or maybe it was just a coincidence and different stores sell almost the same dresses 

TIA!


----------



## audreylita

dotty8 said:


> Hey, girls
> 
> I also like ZARA and have quite a few pieces from there. I have a question about s dark blue dress with black lace trim and polka dots from this year's summer collection: *do you maybe know whether this was some sort of a knockoff* (if so, which designer was the original by?)  I like the dress but today I saw almost exactly the same one in some other store (the only difference was the length) so I thought maybe these are some knockoffs of a famous dress? Or maybe it was just a coincidence and different stores sell almost the same dresses
> 
> TIA!



Zaras clothes are definitely inspired by the high end designers.  Similarities are everywhere.


----------



## dotty8

^^ Yes, tnx  I know that, that's why I was asking if anybody knew if this dress was a knockoff too... because I'd like to know who made the original (if it exists, of course)   I saw the same dress in Zara and some other high street shop so I thought maybe these were knockoffs of some designer dress  (and now I'm wondering of which one). 

I remember Stella McCartney had some polka dotted dresses last year but those dots were different, so it must be some other designer


----------



## mishybelle

I've kind I been on a Zara ban the past few months, but broke down today and picked these up. I couldn't pass on these:

Trf faux leather peplum top. Only $40!!! I like it a lot better than the embroidered version that was out a few months ago. It has a high neck in front and a v-back with a full zipper. I thought it runs a little big for trf. Size down from your normal trf size or just use your Zara woman size.




Ive had my eye on this jacket. I wanted the camel color, but that's been sold out for awhile now. The olive color is pretty too. I'm kind Of on the fence about the style and it making my shoulder look broad, but I think I might keep it. Runs true to trf sizing.





Btw, I'm wearing the sale dress with lace neck underneath. Sizing is true to slightly big. I didn't get it... It was itchy even with its lining


----------



## Jahpson

does anyone know how fast shipping is for US shoppers?


----------



## juneping

Jahpson said:


> does anyone know how fast shipping is for US shoppers?



in NY...i ordered on thursday and got it today. as fast as NAP.


----------



## jhs216

mishybelle said:
			
		

> I've kind I been on a Zara ban the past few months, but broke down today and picked these up. I couldn't pass on these:
> 
> Trf faux leather peplum top. Only $40!!! I like it a lot better than the embroidered version that was out a few months ago. It has a high neck in front and a v-back with a full zipper. I thought it runs a little big for trf. Size down from your normal trf size or just use your Zara woman size.
> 
> Ive had my eye on this jacket. I wanted the camel color, but that's been sold out for awhile now. The olive color is pretty too. I'm kind Of on the fence about the style and it making my shoulder look broad, but I think I might keep it. Runs true to trf sizing.
> 
> Btw, I'm wearing the sale dress with lace neck underneath. Sizing is true to slightly big. I didn't get it... It was itchy even with its lining



I like both pieces on you!


----------



## juneping

mishybelle said:


> I've kind I been on a Zara ban the past few months, but broke down today and picked these up. I couldn't pass on these:
> 
> Trf faux leather peplum top. Only $40!!! I like it a lot better than the embroidered version that was out a few months ago. It has a high neck in front and a v-back with a full zipper. I thought it runs a little big for trf. Size down from your normal trf size or just use your Zara woman size.
> 
> View attachment 1976241
> 
> 
> Ive had my eye on this jacket. I wanted the camel color, but that's been sold out for awhile now. The olive color is pretty too. I'm kind Of on the fence about the style and it making my shoulder look broad, but I think I might keep it. Runs true to trf sizing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1976242
> 
> 
> Btw, I'm wearing the sale dress with lace neck underneath. Sizing is true to slightly big. I didn't get it... It was itchy even with its lining



i like the jacket on you....


----------



## Jahpson

juneping said:


> in NY...i ordered on thursday and got it today. as fast as NAP.



Wow that is excellent. Thanks


----------



## AEGIS

mishybelle said:


> I've kind I been on a Zara ban the past few months, but broke down today and picked these up. I couldn't pass on these:
> 
> Trf faux leather peplum top. Only $40!!! I like it a lot better than the embroidered version that was out a few months ago. It has a high neck in front and a v-back with a full zipper. I thought it runs a little big for trf. Size down from your normal trf size or just use your Zara woman size.
> 
> View attachment 1976241
> 
> 
> Ive had my eye on this jacket. I wanted the camel color, but that's been sold out for awhile now. The olive color is pretty too. I'm kind Of on the fence about the style and it making my shoulder look broad, but I think I might keep it. Runs true to trf sizing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1976242
> 
> 
> Btw, I'm wearing the sale dress with lace neck underneath. Sizing is true to slightly big. I didn't get it... It was itchy even with its lining



jacket is awesome.  i am really trying to wait until sale season.  there are a few coats that i want.


----------



## AEGIS

oh there are items up on sale! no coats though. boo


----------



## authenticplease

AEGIS said:
			
		

> oh there are items up on sale! no coats though. boo



Thanks so much for the notice.... I just bought the studded cameo slipper for $19.99. 

I love Zara sales!  I have a few others on my wish list, hope they make markdown soon!


----------



## aliwishesbear

a recent outfit of my old zara faves...zara boots and coat


----------



## bgyoshi

audreylita said:


> I bought this jacket and it's possibly the most amazing piece I've gotten there so far.  It has a very high collar and zipper front and pockets.  It's quite heavy and will be perfect for very cold days.  The high collar gives the most flattering effect, really one of the coolest winter coats I've gotten in years.  I have Chanel and Armani coats and this was is hands down my favorite.
> 
> It absolutely fits true to size.  I'm an XS and it didn't need any alteration.



I just ordered this jacket too! Can't wait to get it, I hope it fits well!


----------



## sara09

aliwishesbear said:
			
		

> a recent outfit of my old zara faves...zara boots and coat



Love the coat!


----------



## audreylita

bgyoshi said:


> I just ordered this jacket too! Can't wait to get it, I hope it fits well!



I was in the Fifth Avenue store yesterday and they still had it in stock.  They were almost out of the light beige one and but the darker beige herring bone one was still available.  If they had the lighter one I would have gotten it, too.

There were a lot of new things there from just a couple of weeks ago.  The store was really quiet, sort of like the calm before the storm.  With the upcoming sale, it's probably going to be a mod scene.


----------



## aliwishesbear

saira1214 said:


> I bought them, they look great on and they are warm.  The only problem I had with them is them slipping off of my waist after awhile. Maybe I bought a size too big?



Thanks for the info i've been looking at those too!


----------



## aliwishesbear

sara09 said:


> Love the coat!


Thanks Sara!  I was so glad I got it last year instead of the black one!


----------



## Belladiva79

Does anyone know if the sale starts at the end of next week?


----------



## mishybelle

Has anyone seen these in stores still? Size 6 maybe?? I've seen them in a size 39 or 40, but I thought I would ask around.:cry:

http://http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/270087/828199


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Today's OOTD...
How Green is Your Garden? (Zara Coat, sweater, & Bag)


----------



## erinrose

Does anyone have experience with the cashmere sweaters from Zara? If so how are they holding up and are they worth the money?


----------



## danae

I bought some about five years ago, they weren't that high quality, and I think they retailed for around 50 euro. It felt like a loose knit that lost its shape quickly. That could have changed now with current styles so I wouldn't discourage you if it was something you love. I have been buying Zara religiously for 15 years since I was a teen- it has always been mega popular in Europe where I grew up, and the quality has gone way, way up the last two-three years so the current knits could very well be great. 

Btw around that same time I got some cashmere from Massimo Dutti that was just fabulous, it still feels awesome and luxurious, it never piled.


----------



## audreylita

erinrose said:


> Does anyone have experience with the cashmere sweaters from Zara? If so how are they holding up and are they worth the money?



I bought a black cashmere sweater a couple of months ago and have been wearing it a lot.  It's been dry cleaned a couple of times as well.  It is perfect!


----------



## bgyoshi

audreylita said:


> I was in the Fifth Avenue store yesterday and they still had it in stock.  They were almost out of the light beige one and but the darker beige herring bone one was still available.  If they had the lighter one I would have gotten it, too.
> 
> There were a lot of new things there from just a couple of weeks ago.  The store was really quiet, sort of like the calm before the storm.  With the upcoming sale, it's probably going to be a mod scene.



Love the cutting of the jacket and the zippered pockets!!  But it is a bit heavy... I got the black one and the darker beige one.  And because I'm kind of *ahem* curvy...I ordered a large but it's kind of long for my height. I'd say it hits about 3 inches above the knee. Gotta try it on with some outfits to see if I'll keep them. I tried it on over my Pajamas lol.


----------



## erinrose

audreylita said:


> I bought a black cashmere sweater a couple of months ago and have been wearing it a lot.  It's been dry cleaned a couple of times as well.  It is perfect!



Thanks so much for the reply! I got one too a yesterday in a heather grey color! Excited to wear it!


----------



## audreylita

bgyoshi said:


> Love the cutting of the jacket and the zippered pockets!!  But it is a bit heavy... I got the black one and the darker beige one.  And because I'm kind of *ahem* curvy...I ordered a large but it's kind of long for my height. I'd say it hits about 3 inches above the knee. Gotta try it on with some outfits to see if I'll keep them. I tried it on over my Pajamas lol.
> 
> View attachment 1982684



It probably looked good over your jammies!  You could always get it hemmed if it's too long.


----------



## bgyoshi

audreylita said:


> It probably looked good over your jammies!  You could always get it hemmed if it's too long.



I was wondering how they'd hem it since it's a zippered jacket?


----------



## lara0112

I just bought this jacket yesterday and wore it for the first time last night - loved the feel, so light (it is hot where I live and none of the wool jackets are useful) and super dressy

BUT I just noticed that all the seems are coming undone in a very ugly way. the knit style is too loose and can't hold the jacket together. I am super upset and can't wait to go there tomorrow to see what they will do about it (this is typically NOT a customer friendly market so I am curious what I will get out of them).


----------



## audreylita

bgyoshi said:


> I was wondering how they'd hem it since it's a zippered jacket?



A good tailor would know what to do.  I bought a Victoria Beckham dress that had a zipper down the back and it came right to the bottom of the hem.  Don't know how they did it but they hemmed the dress and you would never have known the zipper was any different.  No clue how it was done but I was told it's done all the time.


----------



## aliwishesbear

ive only worn this zara top once and i can already see it falling apart.  first the button hole fell of in the back before i even put it on and it snags on everything!!  but it's sooo pretty...hahaha...i think it will last perhaps just a few more wears!


----------



## betty.lee

aliwishesbear said:


> ive only worn this zara top once and i can already see it falling apart.  first the button hole fell of in the back before i even put it on and it snags on everything!!  but it's sooo pretty...hahaha...i think it will last perhaps just a few more wears!



it looks great on you tho.  but yes, i remember trying it on and having problems with the buttons and just saw future problems so i put it back.


----------



## bgyoshi

audreylita said:


> A good tailor would know what to do.  I bought a Victoria Beckham dress that had a zipper down the back and it came right to the bottom of the hem.  Don't know how they did it but they hemmed the dress and you would never have known the zipper was any different.  No clue how it was done but I was told it's done all the time.



thanks for the info! will bring to my seamstress to see what she can do!


----------



## lara0112

lara0112 said:


> I just bought this jacket yesterday and wore it for the first time last night - loved the feel, so light (it is hot where I live and none of the wool jackets are useful) and super dressy
> 
> BUT I just noticed that all the seems are coming undone in a very ugly way. the knit style is too loose and can't hold the jacket together. I am super upset and can't wait to go there tomorrow to see what they will do about it (this is typically NOT a customer friendly market so I am curious what I will get out of them).



they took it back and I exchanged for three new items 

jacket with shoulder detailing, cute loose pants and a grey top with a zipper down the back.

I loved some of the motorcycle jackets with zips but these are just too hot for the country of perpetual summer..


----------



## audreylita

Bill Cunningham did a piece with several of Zara's pieces prominently featured:

http://www.nytimes.com/video/2012/11/30/fashion/100000001933277/bill-cunningham-piecework.html


----------



## aliwishesbear

audreylita said:


> Bill Cunningham did a piece with several of Zara's pieces prominently featured:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/video/2012/11/30/fashion/100000001933277/bill-cunningham-piecework.html



great video!!


----------



## mishybelle

Can anyone offer any sizing advice for these shoes? I usually order a size 6/36 for Zara open toe heels, but was wondering if I should size up for these or stay true to size? Ive been to two stores and cant find them  Help is appreciated!!!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...s-W2012/269191/982006/BASIC ANKLE STRAP HEELS


----------



## Zahzah

Does anyone know if this dress is true to size 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-neu-W2012/269185/984522/MILITARY STYLE DRESS


----------



## bunnyr

Hmmm I've bought many women's and children's items from Zara. Women's wear quality is terrible. Buttons fell off or holes etc things that otherwise never happened with other brands. I think even forever 21 clothes are more sturdier. Zara children's clothing has been trouble free tho.


----------



## icecreamom

mishybelle said:


> Can anyone offer any sizing advice for these shoes? I usually order a size 6/36 for Zara open toe heels, but was wondering if I should size up for these or stay true to size? Ive been to two stores and cant find them  Help is appreciated!!!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...s-W2012/269191/982006/BASIC ANKLE STRAP HEELS



Stay TTS, I'm between 6 and 6.5 and got these on a 6. Very comfortable btw.


----------



## aliwishesbear

mishybelle said:


> Can anyone offer any sizing advice for these shoes? I usually order a size 6/36 for Zara open toe heels, but was wondering if I should size up for these or stay true to size? Ive been to two stores and cant find them  Help is appreciated!!!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...s-W2012/269191/982006/BASIC ANKLE STRAP HEELS



true to size, i have the dark red ones and i ordered a size 36/6 which is my usual zara shoe size.


----------



## Sterntalerli

mishybelle said:


> Can anyone offer any sizing advice for these shoes? I usually order a size 6/36 for Zara open toe heels, but was wondering if I should size up for these or stay true to size? Ive been to two stores and cant find them  Help is appreciated!!!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...s-W2012/269191/982006/BASIC ANKLE STRAP HEELS



i am a EU 38,5 and i took the 39 instead of the 38- so if you are inbetween sizes take the bigger one!


----------



## Zahzah

Hey anyone help me with this dress. Is it true to size?
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-neu-W2012/269185/984522/MILITARY STYLE DRESS


----------



## mishybelle

icecreamom said:
			
		

> Stay TTS, I'm between 6 and 6.5 and got these on a 6. Very comfortable btw.






			
				aliwishesbear said:
			
		

> true to size, i have the dark red ones and i ordered a size 36/6 which is my usual zara shoe size.






			
				Sterntalerli said:
			
		

> i am a EU 38,5 and i took the 39 instead of the 38- so if you are inbetween sizes take the bigger one!



Thank you!!! I think I'll grab the 36!


----------



## mishybelle

btw, does anyone know when the in-store and online sales start?


----------



## Sterntalerli

mishybelle said:


> btw, does anyone know when the in-store and online sales start?



i was at zara yesterday and they already had a huge sale section (germany)
hope that helps


----------



## purse-nality

Going to be brave and post this... Pls look past the thunder thighs!  
Already picked up 1, but havin 2nd thoughts about my choice. Help me decide pls? 

Thanks!


----------



## xlovely

Does anyone have these booties?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...a-us-W2012/288001/828176/WIDE HEEL ANKLE BOOT

I really like them and am hoping they're moderately comfortable


----------



## Meta

purse-nality said:


> Going to be brave and post this... Pls look past the thunder thighs!
> Already picked up 1, but havin 2nd thoughts about my choice. Help me decide pls?
> 
> Thanks!



I vote for the non-studded strap pair of sneakers.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purse-nality said:


> Going to be brave and post this... Pls look past the thunder thighs!
> Already picked up 1, but havin 2nd thoughts about my choice. Help me decide pls?
> 
> Thanks!



oh here we go w/ the thunder thighs again...I think it's sexy! but wait really??? I thought you never liked the wedge trend at all? oh both looks fab but we gonna be twins if you pick the one w/ the studded buckle reminds me....it still has tags shuxxxx


----------



## Lady1mport

purse-nality said:


> Going to be brave and post this... Pls look past the thunder thighs!
> Already picked up 1, but havin 2nd thoughts about my choice. Help me decide pls?
> 
> Thanks!



I have the one with the studded strap but I like the other one with the non-studded strap for you.


----------



## blessedchildxd

Hey all, this is just a suspicion, but I think the sale should be starting soon online, since they took quite a few products off - usually if they sell out, the page will still remain, but I just checked my bookmarked items and two of them were removed. I remember that they did something similar right before the summer sale this year. Fingers crossed it's soon!


----------



## purse-nality

weN84 said:


> I vote for the non-studded strap pair of sneakers.





Lady1mport said:


> I have the one with the studded strap but I like the other one with the non-studded strap for you.



Thanks gals! By "non-studded strap" i take it u mean the Woman version, w/ studded body instead, which is actually also the 1 i picked. As much as i would have preferred the trf (studded strap) for its simplicity, less studs, it just looks too bulky esp around the ankles. On the other hand, i luv the sleeker shape of the other pair, more feminine. I've asked 3 SA's and they voted for woman too. Just wish there weren't so much bling (trendy), but hope they'll grow on me! 




Bornsocialite26 said:


> oh here we go w/ the thunder thighs again...I think it's sexy! but wait really??? I thought you never liked the wedge trend at all? oh both looks fab but we gonna be twins if you pick the one w/ the studded buckle reminds me....it still has tags shuxxxx



Black is forgiving! But no way i would fork over 20k for this trend ... Sadly trf pair made my legs look stumpy and even shorter!


----------



## Anna R.

purse-nality said:


> Thanks gals! By "non-studded strap" i take it u mean the Woman version, w/ studded body instead, which is actually also the 1 i picked. As much as i would have preferred the trf (studded strap) for its simplicity, less studs, it just looks too bulky esp around the ankles. On the other hand, i luv the sleeker shape of the other pair, more feminine.


I vote for the one you chose too! Definitely nicer around the ankles, and your legs are beautiful! Do you work out a lot? What do you do?


----------



## GearGirly

purse-nality said:


> Going to be brave and post this... Pls look past the thunder thighs!
> Already picked up 1, but havin 2nd thoughts about my choice. Help me decide pls?
> 
> Thanks!



OK, so just so you know I would kill to have your legs, they are great, so keep that in mind and appreciate!  I also like the sneakers, but for me it is a like not love.  I love studs, love wedge sneakers, but only like them together.  But they look really nice on you!


----------



## mishybelle

xlovely said:


> Does anyone have these booties?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...a-us-W2012/288001/828176/WIDE HEEL ANKLE BOOT
> 
> I really like them and am hoping they're moderately comfortable



I tried them on in-store in a 37 and they fit fine, but I would probably need a sock since I'm usually a size 36. I didn't walk around too much, so I can't really say if they are comfy. The heel is high, but do-able.


----------



## mishybelle

blessedchildxd said:


> Hey all, this is just a suspicion, but I think the sale should be starting soon online, since they took quite a few products off - usually if they sell out, the page will still remain, but I just checked my bookmarked items and two of them were removed. I remember that they did something similar right before the summer sale this year. Fingers crossed it's soon!



That's what I thought... the sale usually starts the day before xmas, or the day after. We're getting close


----------



## audreylita

The sale is scheduled to start this Friday, December 21.  It's supposed to be 50% off both in the stores and online.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purse-nality said:


> Thanks gals! By "non-studded strap" i take it u mean the Woman version, w/ studded body instead, which is actually also the 1 i picked. As much as i would have preferred the trf (studded strap) for its simplicity, less studs, it just looks too bulky esp around the ankles. On the other hand, i luv the sleeker shape of the other pair, more feminine. I've asked 3 SA's and they voted for woman too. Just wish there weren't so much bling (trendy), but hope they'll grow on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black is forgiving! But no way i would fork over 20k for this trend ... Sadly trf pair made my legs look stumpy and even shorter!


oh I dig ya sistah! this would be perfect for our hk trip! are you bringing this beauty? btw it looks good w/ what you had on that photo too! shorts leggings I think you rock in it!


----------



## Meta

audreylita said:


> The sale is scheduled to start this Friday, December 21.  It's supposed to be 50% off both in the stores and online.



I think it is up to 50% off, not 50% off everything.


----------



## audreylita

This just in from 'Racked New York':

ZARA's Semi-Annual Sale Begins Tomorrow!

The time youve all been waiting for has finally arrived. ZARAs semi-annual sale starts Friday, December 21st, with great deals on all of this seasons hottest pieces. Ladies, gents, and kids alike should race to their nearest ZARA store or shop online before stock runs out.

For her, the fashionable assortment includes the best styles from the ZARA Woman, ZARA Basic, and TRF Collections. Find printed and solid tops, outerwear, and comfy knits, as well as a wide variety of skirts. Complete your look with chic heels, flats, wedges, and classic clutches, satchels, and messenger bags.

For him, the best styles of the season from ZARA Man collection: suits, trousers, shoes, and jeans. Plus a wide selection of small leather goods.

For the little ones, the adorable ZARA Kids collections, from girls and boys to baby styles.

ZARA everyones favorite fashion finds and must-haves at guilt-free prices!

Shop the full ZARA sale here.>>


----------



## mishybelle

Anyone know what time the online sale starts? It says midnight, but midnight EST? Just wondering since I'm on the west coast.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

What is the stuff on sale right now? I didn't think they always had a sale tab. Anyway, I'll browse tomorrow but I did just order this coat marked down to $80. Hopefully there's more good finds tomorrow.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

cvlshopaholic said:


> What is the stuff on sale right now? I didn't think they always had a sale tab. Anyway, I'll browse tomorrow but I did just order this coat marked down to $80. Hopefully there's more good finds tomorrow.



Yes the sale tab has been there for a while now.  I hope they have some good deals later!!  By the way good deal on the jacket.  It's cute!!


----------



## AEGIS

sigh--they got rid of the studded clutch i wanted. i will have to go in store apparently to go find it. annoyed


----------



## authenticplease

Sale is up and running.....some of the boots had nice markdown, over $100 discount and others only had $10 discounts


----------



## AEGIS

authenticplease said:


> Sale is up and running.....some of the boots had nice markdown, over $100 discount and others only had $10 discounts





I am interested in a coat.  They have a good discount on those.  Wondering if I should get the medium coat...idk if it will be too small.


----------



## AEGIS

i think i am going to wait for the maroon coat....but idk...i think i will need it in a large....and they only have a medium. has anyone seen this coat in store?


----------



## Prada_Princess

spacemakerx said:


> Just bought the studded cowboy boot for $39.99 from 129! What a deal!! Now..what do I wear it with???



I like it, nice find  My brain has not woken up yet though to suggest outfits


----------



## Meta

AEGIS said:


> i think i am going to wait for the maroon coat....but idk...i think i will need it in a large....and they only have a medium. *has anyone seen this coat in store?*



Link pls?


----------



## AEGIS

weN84 said:


> Link pls?




http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-us-W2012-s/317502/988010/BIKER COAT WITH ZIP


----------



## Meta

AEGIS said:


> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-us-W2012-s/317502/988010/BIKER COAT WITH ZIP



I've seen this in the Georgetown store. I will be going in soon as they open tmw since the leather jacket I want is no longer available in my size. I'll keep you posted if I see this coat!


----------



## AEGIS

weN84 said:


> I've seen this in the Georgetown store. I will be going in soon as they open tmw since the leather jacket I want is no longer available in my size. I'll keep you posted if I see this coat!




thanks! let me know if they have a large and sizing and how many they have

can you also let me know if they have this too please? http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...7502/1026503/WOOLEN COAT WITH QUILTED SLEEVES


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Well I feel silly, the coat I ordered got a $30 markdown  Does Zara pricematch or will I have to return and repurchase?


----------



## icecreamom

For all the ladies who bought the "stinky" coat (you know the black one with the leather sleeves), how does it run? I know must of the Studio collection ran big, same with this coat?


----------



## icecreamom

cvlshopaholic said:


> Well I feel silly, the coat I ordered got a $30 markdown  Does Zara pricematch or will I have to return and repurchase?



Same here, I got the leather jacket (dropped $50) and a skirt (dropped $20) 10 days ago...


----------



## cvlshopaholic

icecreamom said:


> Same here, I got the leather jacket (dropped $50) and a skirt (dropped $20) 10 days ago...



I can never just wait for the sale to come! lol. If they still have those items I'd definitely return and rebuy, especially the jacket! I actually was able to cancel my order just now and reorder along with a couple other things.


----------



## icecreamom

cvlshopaholic said:


> I can never just wait for the sale to come! lol. If they still have those items I'd definitely return and rebuy, especially the jacket! I actually was able to cancel my order just now and reorder along with a couple other things.




I'm planning on doing the same here.


----------



## juneping

there a sweater (gray with studs in skull pattern) and a pom pom sweat were not available at all.


----------



## Meta

AEGIS said:


> thanks! let me know if they have a large and sizing and how many they have
> 
> can you also let me know if they have this too please? http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...7502/1026503/WOOLEN COAT WITH QUILTED SLEEVES



Hi there! I didn't notice the maroon coat but I knew there was a whole rack of camel coats, and that is probably on the rack as well. (Sorry, I just saw this!) I was the first in the store and so everything was still neatly organized. I picked up the item that I wanted and looked for few items that wasn't online and was out of the store in 10 min!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I am so happy I got these!!  I lucked out last time and I was surprised to see them here again!!


----------



## Lady1mport

It's not on sale but I just bought baby girl this jacket to match mine 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012-s/327503/1091021/camouflage%2Bjacket


----------



## AEGIS

cvlshopaholic said:


> Well I feel silly, the coat I ordered got a $30 markdown  Does Zara pricematch or will I have to return and repurchase?




i think return and repurchase. when you receive it can you please post a pic? i am trying to figure out if i want it


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Lady1mport said:


> It's not on sale but I just bought baby girl this jacket to match mine
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012-s/327503/1091021/camouflage%2Bjacket



So cute!!


----------



## AEGIS

icecreamom said:


> For all the ladies who bought the "stinky" coat (you know the black one with the leather sleeves), how does it run? I know must of the Studio collection ran big, same with this coat?





does the maroon coat run big?


----------



## aliwishesbear

HeartMyMJs said:


> I am so happy I got these!!  I lucked out last time and I was surprised to see them here again!!
> 
> View attachment 1990959



omg they must have sold out before i got online!  i didnt see them =(


----------



## aliwishesbear

weN84 said:


> I've seen this in the Georgetown store. I will be going in soon as they open tmw since the leather jacket I want is no longer available in my size. I'll keep you posted if I see this coat!



i want to know too!!  i almost bought that coat online this morning!


----------



## icecreamom

AEGIS said:


> does the maroon coat run big?



I went to the store during lunch and found a lonely black coat with the quilted leather sleeves in my size (S) it fits TTS!!! Well... I walked straight to the register and it rang at regular price so I told the lady that I saw it online for $169.99 and she said "it's ringing at regular price... so" (you know how lovely Zara's SAs can be  ) anyways, I'm glad I ordered it online earlier in the morning.


----------



## AEGIS

aliwishesbear said:


> i want to know too!!  i almost bought that coat online this morning!





she went but didn't see our message in time


----------



## AEGIS

icecreamom said:


> I went to the store during lunch and found a lonely black coat with the quilted leather sleeves in my size (S) it fits TTS!!! Well... I walked straight to the register and it rang at regular price so I told the lady that I saw it online for $169.99 and she said "it's ringing at regular price... so" (you know how lovely Zara's SAs can be  ) anyways, I'm glad I ordered it online earlier in the morning.




Thanks for the heads up.  I think my other coats are large...or medium...I really do not remember and unfortunately I will not be home until next year to check.  I will have to go look at the Zara's in Boston.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

aliwishesbear said:


> omg they must have sold out before i got online!  i didnt see them =(



Yes I saw them earlier this morning around 0600 PST.  They only had a 6.5, 7.5 and 10.  By the time I checked out they only had 7.5.  I am usually a 7 but I didn't care.  I just got them!  Hopefully they pop right back up.


----------



## prettydagger

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> Well I feel silly, the coat I ordered got a $30 markdown  Does Zara pricematch or will I have to return and repurchase?



You will have to return and repurchase, and they will only allow it if they have the exact same item, SAME SIZE, SAME COLOR, still in stock in the store. If they're totally sold out, you can return it but they won't put it back on the floor for approx. 24 hours, and you run the risk of not being able to get it again for the discount.


----------



## Meta

s





aliwishesbear said:


> i want to know too!!  i almost bought that coat online this morning!





AEGIS said:


> she went but didn't see our message in time



I stopped by at the store again on my way home to check on the coats. They had the maroon coat in the store but there was only 1 size M left. The others were XS and S.

I saw the camel coat with quilted leather sleeves. There was only one lone one in size M and there were few others in gray but I didn't check the size on those. Hope this helps!


----------



## AEGIS

weN84 said:


> s
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by at the store again on my way home to check on the coats. They had the maroon coat in the store but there was only 1 size M left. The others were XS and S.
> 
> I saw the camel coat with quilted leather sleeves. There was only one lone one in size M and there were few others in gray but I didn't check the size on those. Hope this helps!





thanks so much! maybe i should just grab the medium and see if it works. how does the gray look irl?


----------



## indi3r4

bought the navy with studded sleeves coat.. $40 off is good enough for me!


----------



## BabyDollChic

Any thoughts on this cape coat? http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012-s/317502/1002027/CAPE%20ZIP%20COAT


----------



## audreylita

BabyDollChic said:


> Any thoughts on this cape coat? http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012-s/317502/1002027/CAPE%20ZIP%20COAT



I purchased and returned it, a lot of fabric and really not figure flattering.  If it had looked anything like the picture I would have kept it!


----------



## honeybunch

When does the UK sale start?


----------



## Meta

AEGIS said:


> thanks so much! maybe i should just grab the medium and see if it works. how does the gray look irl?



The gray is this one: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...18/ZIP COAT WITH QUILTED FAUX LEATHER SLEEVES

I didn't check the material as it was at a rack right next to the camel one, so I can't tell you if the fabric is comparable. But color-wise, I'm biased as I prefer grays to browns. 

Good luck deciding!


----------



## Jahpson

Does anyone own a Zara leather jacket? How is it? I want one but not sure. I saw them in person and didn't try some of them on, they look really small.


----------



## pekie

honeybunch said:


> When does the UK sale start?


I asked yesterday and they said it would definitely be after Xmas but he doesn't know the exact date


----------



## Zahzah

pekie said:


> I asked yesterday and they said it would definitely be after Xmas but he doesn't know the exact date



Boxing day. It's been boxing day every year for the last few years so I assume it be then this year.


----------



## icecreamom

Jahpson said:


> Does anyone own a Zara leather jacket? How is it? I want one but not sure. I saw them in person and didn't try some of them on, they look really small.



I have two, they are both pretty good, soft and comfy.


----------



## indi3r4

^I agree 


Jahpson said:


> Does anyone own a Zara leather jacket? How is it? I want one but not sure. I saw them in person and didn't try some of them on, they look really small.



and they do run small or I should say very fitted.


----------



## purse-nality

Anna R. said:


> I vote for the one you chose too! Definitely nicer around the ankles, and your legs are beautiful! Do you work out a lot? What do you do?





GearGirly said:


> OK, so just so you know I would kill to have your legs, they are great, so keep that in mind and appreciate!  I also like the sneakers, but for me it is a like not love.  I love studs, love wedge sneakers, but only like them together.  But they look really nice on you!


Aww thanks so much for the kind words!  haven't been in a gym for several months now since my kids school started. Although been running whenever i can. Which i guess explains the expanded parts 



Bornsocialite26 said:


> oh I dig ya sistah! this would be perfect for our hk trip! are you bringing this beauty? btw it looks good w/ what you had on that photo too! shorts leggings I think you rock in it!


Thanks! Maybe not. Got myself a new pair of moto boots (not Z)


----------



## purse-nality

Great sale finds so far ladies!

Wore the sneakers for the 1st time yesterday. The tongue part felt stiff against the top of my feet. Quite constricting, but i'm sure they'll soften up w/ more wears. No complaints on the sole.

(Top & skirt also Zara -old)


----------



## Nanaz

These are my choices so far. Hopefully more will come in the future.
Two shirts, one sweater, one T-shirt and one jegging.


----------



## Nanaz

What do you ladies think about this coat? should i go for it? i tried the S but it was still big on me. I think XS should be better. Thank you.
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...02/1017012/LEOPARD PRINT AND COLOR BLOCK COAT
I want this skirt so bad but they don't have S.
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...317510/1007519/MINI SKIRT WITH FRONT PLEATING


----------



## Nanaz

purse-nality said:


> Great sale finds so far ladies!
> 
> Wore the sneakers for the 1st time yesterday. The tongue part felt stiff against the top of my feet. Quite constricting, but i'm sure they'll soften up w/ more wears. No complaints on the sole.
> 
> (Top & skirt also Zara -old)



You look fab girlie. Love your bag.


----------



## honeybunch

pekie said:


> I asked yesterday and they said it would definitely be after Xmas but he doesn't know the exact date



Thanks.  There are a couple of things I wanted to order online.  They look to be the last remaining sizes so I'm wondering whether to hold on till the sales.


----------



## AEGIS

Nanaz said:


> What do you ladies think about this coat? should i go for it? i tried the S but it was still big on me. I think XS should be better. Thank you.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...02/1017012/LEOPARD PRINT AND COLOR BLOCK COAT
> I want this skirt so bad but they don't have S.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...317510/1007519/MINI SKIRT WITH FRONT PLEATING



i like that coat...i wondered what it looked like irl


----------



## mishybelle

honeybunch said:


> Thanks.  There are a couple of things I wanted to order online.  They look to be the last remaining sizes so I'm wondering whether to hold on till the sales.



It's a gamble... sometimes people make online returns, sometimes the item is soldout forever. If you can't live without it or will regret not getting it, buy now. If it's still available and marked down further, just return and re-buy


----------



## honeybunch

mishybelle said:


> It's a gamble... sometimes people make online returns, sometimes the item is soldout forever. If you can't live without it or will regret not getting it, buy now. If it's still available and marked down further, just return and re-buy



Good idea.


----------



## saira1214

Nanaz said:
			
		

> What do you ladies think about this coat? should i go for it? i tried the S but it was still big on me. I think XS should be better. Thank you.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012-s/317502/1017012/LEOPARD%20PRINT%20AND%20COLOR%20BLOCK%20COAT
> I want this skirt so bad but they don't have S.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012-s/317510/1007519/MINI%20SKIRT%20WITH%20FRONT%20PLEATING


Double post.


----------



## saira1214

Nanaz said:
			
		

> What do you ladies think about this coat? should i go for it? i tried the S but it was still big on me. I think XS should be better. Thank you.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012-s/317502/1017012/LEOPARD%20PRINT%20AND%20COLOR%20BLOCK%20COAT
> I want this skirt so bad but they don't have S.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012-s/317510/1007519/MINI%20SKIRT%20WITH%20FRONT%20PLEATING



I like the coat! Hoping it will make second cut. In terms of fit is it big or tts? I normally wear a M in Zara and was wondering if I should order my normal size.


----------



## ruthie_1

BabyDollChic said:
			
		

> Any thoughts on this cape coat? http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012-s/317502/1002027/CAPE%20ZIP%20COAT



I tried this cape coat on... It's lovely but unfortunately the sizes runs really big.... A size xs in zara normally fits me quite well but in this particular coat, it's huge on me....


----------



## ruthie_1

Jahpson said:
			
		

> Does anyone own a Zara leather jacket? How is it? I want one but not sure. I saw them in person and didn't try some of them on, they look really small.



I've tried on a few and I think it's tts but I found the quality is not too great IMO... It's almost like the fake leather jackets.... So I returned it....


----------



## audreylita

Nanaz said:


> What do you ladies think about this coat? should i go for it? i tried the S but it was still big on me. I think XS should be better. Thank you.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...02/1017012/LEOPARD PRINT AND COLOR BLOCK COAT
> I want this skirt so bad but they don't have S.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...317510/1007519/MINI SKIRT WITH FRONT PLEATING



I saw the coat in the store and it looked awesome.  I would have tried it but had already paid and was laden with bags.


----------



## purse-nality

Nanaz said:


> What do you ladies think about this coat? should i go for it? i tried the S but it was still big on me. I think XS should be better. Thank you.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...02/1017012/LEOPARD PRINT AND COLOR BLOCK COAT
> I want this skirt so bad but they don't have S.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...317510/1007519/MINI SKIRT WITH FRONT PLEATING





Nanaz said:


> You look fab girlie. Love your bag.


Thanks sweetie!  did u end up ordering from runin?

I so want that coat too! Tried an xs, but it was overpowering on my frame. The style is oversized (dropped shoulders), maybe i'm just not too keen on the look.


----------



## Nanaz

purse-nality said:


> Thanks sweetie!  did u end up ordering from runin?
> 
> I so want that coat too! Tried an xs, but it was overpowering on my frame. The style is oversized (dropped shoulders), maybe i'm just not too keen on the look.



It looked kind of big on me too. I am going to the store tomorrow to try the XS again and decide. 
No i haven't ordered from runin yet.


----------



## sylver2

Jahpson said:


> Does anyone own a Zara leather jacket? How is it? I want one but not sure. I saw them in person and didn't try some of them on, they look really small.



I have two and they are like lambskin. the blk motorcyclye zip quilted padded shoulder one and the tan/blk one with quilted sleeves. I love them, looks like it was custom made for me. yes run small. i wouldn't bother if u r big breasted.


----------



## miu miu1

Jahpson said:


> Does anyone own a Zara leather jacket? How is it? I want one but not sure. I saw them in person and didn't try some of them on, they look really small.



I own two, a very light pink one and a black one with studs. Both are lambskin and fit great. The quality of leather is amzing too.


----------



## saira1214

purse-nality said:
			
		

> Thanks sweetie!  did u end up ordering from runin?
> 
> I so want that coat too! Tried an xs, but it was overpowering on my frame. The style is oversized (dropped shoulders), maybe i'm just not too keen on the look.






			
				Nanaz said:
			
		

> It looked kind of big on me too. I am going to the store tomorrow to try the XS again and decide.
> No i haven't ordered from runin yet.



What size do you normally take in Zara?


----------



## fashiontattle

sylver2 said:
			
		

> I have two and they are like lambskin. the blk motorcyclye zip quilted padded shoulder one and the tan/blk one with quilted sleeves. I love them, looks like it was custom made for me. yes run small. i wouldn't bother if u r big breasted.



I'm big breasted I just size up to M and wear them! Love em just as much as my bal moto jackets


----------



## Nanaz

saira1214 said:


> What size do you normally take in Zara?



Me? i wear small on top and 6 in pants. I went ahead and ordered S and XS from the website. No time to drive to DC. When it gets here then i decide.


----------



## saira1214

Nanaz said:


> Me? i wear small on top and 6 in pants. I went ahead and ordered S and XS from the website. No time to drive to DC. When it gets here then i decide.



Ok, thanks. I was just wondering since I normally wear a M in zara jackets and you mentioned the leopard coat in S was big on you.


----------



## Nanaz

saira1214 said:


> Ok, thanks. I was just wondering since I normally wear a M in zara jackets and you mentioned the leopard coat in S was big on you.



For some reason this jacket is little big on top. My Black one is S but it fits perfect. May be it is the cut. Are you looking for the M?


----------



## saira1214

Nanaz said:


> For some reason this jacket is little big on top. My Black one is S but it fits perfect. May be it is the cut. Are you looking for the M?



I'm not sure which size I should take, that's why I asked what size you are normally in Zara. If it runs big, maybe I should size down. I also wear a small/medium in non-zara wear and a size 6 bottom, so I am curious as to how big this runs.


----------



## Nanaz

saira1214 said:


> I'm not sure which size I should take, that's why I asked what size you are normally in Zara. If it runs big, maybe I should size down. I also wear a small/medium in non-zara wear and a size 6 bottom, so I am curious as to how big this runs.



May be you should go with S. It wasn't too big on me but i felt like the shoulders and chest did not fit right. Just the top portion looked not fitted. May be this is the way this jacket is meant to be. Grab one before they are gone LOL.


----------



## saira1214

Nanaz said:


> May be you should go with S. It wasn't too big on me but i felt like the shoulders and chest did not fit right. Just the top portion looked not fitted. May be this is the way this jacket is meant to be. Grab one before they are gone LOL.



Thanks for your advice! I know, I don't want to miss out on this one. Been waiting awhile.


----------



## audreylita

Nanaz said:


> It looked kind of big on me too. I am going to the store tomorrow to try the XS again and decide.
> No i haven't ordered from runin yet.



I got the XS and it was just huge.  They may have pinned the coat in the back of the model pictured on the site because it looked nothing like that in real life.


----------



## bougainvillier

Anyone got this dress? How is the fit?


----------



## ncch

Does anyone know when the sales in Asia start?  I stopped by today and no sale so I asked and they said they don't have a date yet??


----------



## Nanaz

audreylita said:


> I got the XS and it was just huge.  They may have pinned the coat in the back of the model pictured on the site because it looked nothing like that in real life.



WOW. I hope it will fit on me. I ordered S and XS. I will keep you ladies posted.


----------



## Jennycoach

I was late to check out this dress before it sold out online. Does any one see it in store size S or M, please PM me. Thanks. By the way, can you tell me how it fits if you have it.


----------



## mishybelle

Jennycoach said:
			
		

> I was late to check out this dress before it sold out online. Does any one see it in store size S or M, please PM me. Thanks. By the way, can you tell me how it fits if you have it.



I got this a few months ago and returned it. First, it's not lined and is kind of sheer. Second, it's very slim fitting. I got my usual Zara dress size and the body part was super fitted, like a bodycon dress. Size up for a looser fit. Third, the seam across the waist digs in a little


----------



## purse-nality

bougainvillier said:


> Anyone got this dress? How is the fit?


tts for me. although the fabric was disappointing. kinda like cheap satin, imo. definitely not the same quality/fit w/ zara's other iconic tulip dresses. the skirt isn't that puffy (forgot if it was lined). i took a pic of a small (i should be an xs, but wasn't available), will try to find it....

Edit. Here u go (excuse my lil girl!)...


----------



## imlvholic

purse-nality said:


> tts for me. although the fabric was disappointing. kinda like cheap satin, imo. definitely not the same quality/fit w/ zara's other iconic tulip dresses. the skirt isn't that puffy (forgot if it was lined). i took a pic of a small (i should be an xs, but wasn't available), will try to find it....
> 
> Edit. Here u go (excuse my lil girl!)...



Hi Purse,  i saw that dress in person & i agree i didn't like the fabric either. Too shiny for me. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purse-nality said:


> Great sale finds so far ladies!
> 
> Wore the sneakers for the 1st time yesterday. The tongue part felt stiff against the top of my feet. Quite constricting, but i'm sure they'll soften up w/ more wears. No complaints on the sole.
> 
> (Top & skirt also Zara -old)



oh you rock those wedges! and you look mighty cute!!!!!


----------



## purse-nality

saira1214 said:


> What size do you normally take in Zara?


definitely size down... maybe i should give it another chance. i also like the leo print coat w/ puffed sleeves. just not keen on the canvas fabric.



imlvholic said:


> Hi Purse,  i saw that dress in person & i agree i didn't like the fabric either. Too shiny for me.
> 
> Merry Christmas.


maligayang pasko to u & your family!



Bornsocialite26 said:


> oh you rock those wedges! and you look mighty cute!!!!!


thanks missy legs! now show us yours


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Uk ladies does the Zara sale start tonight or tomorrow x


----------



## blueeyeskelli

1love said:
			
		

> it starts online midnight tonight, not sure about in stores though



Thought so wanted to double check before staying up that time lol thanks x


----------



## bougainvillier

purse-nality said:


> tts for me. although the fabric was disappointing. kinda like cheap satin, imo. definitely not the same quality/fit w/ zara's other iconic tulip dresses. the skirt isn't that puffy (forgot if it was lined). i took a pic of a small (i should be an xs, but wasn't available), will try to find it....
> 
> Edit. Here u go (excuse my lil girl!)...



Thanks! it does look very different than the stock pic... I ordered it online guess will be returning


----------



## ncch

purse-nality said:
			
		

> tts for me. although the fabric was disappointing. kinda like cheap satin, imo. definitely not the same quality/fit w/ zara's other iconic tulip dresses. the skirt isn't that puffy (forgot if it was lined). i took a pic of a small (i should be an xs, but wasn't available), will try to find it....
> 
> Edit. Here u go (excuse my lil girl!)...



Are the shoes from Zara too?


----------



## Sheerblonde

I treated myself and bought these shoes for Christmas.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## c0uture

Went to Zara today, it was a mad house! I got two pairs of pants.. Love them both!


----------



## Twinny

Does anyone know if Zara webshop will restock their accessoires that are in sale? I saw a very cute wallet but it's sold out =(.


----------



## miu miu1

Yay! International sale started! Just got a bunch of stuff online


----------



## blueeyeskelli

stayed up to midnight uk time last night for the sale to start and i was not overally impressed to be honest a lot of their stuff was like £10.00 pfft that aint no sale lol 

however i did get a bag and a pair of boots, anyone know ETA on delivery? x


----------



## saira1214

Nanaz said:
			
		

> May be you should go with S. It wasn't too big on me but i felt like the shoulders and chest did not fit right. Just the top portion looked not fitted. May be this is the way this jacket is meant to be. Grab one before they are gone LOL.






			
				purse-nality said:
			
		

> definitely size down... maybe i should give it another chance. i also like the leo print coat w/ puffed sleeves. just not keen on the canvas fabric.
> 
> maligayang pasko to u & your family!
> 
> thanks missy legs! now show us yours



I tried on both the small and xs today but both were too big in the shoulders. I passed on the jacket.   Also saw an item that paid $159 for a few months ago, marked down to $59.00. uke:


----------



## AEGIS

Sheerblonde said:


> I treated myself and bought these shoes for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




very Valentino-esque...hmmm...i like it


----------



## mishybelle

Anyone know when the next set of cuts are for the US online sale are?


----------



## jeNYC

How is the quality on their skinny denim jeans? Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

jeNYC said:


> How is the quality on their skinny denim jeans? Thanks!



I own several pairs of their jeans and love them all.  My tailor had to do a tiny nip at the waist but they fit great and have the perfect amount of stretch.


----------



## LVoe_red

jeNYC said:
			
		

> How is the quality on their skinny denim jeans? Thanks!



They're great ! Lots of stretch


----------



## jennyliu87

jeNYC said:
			
		

> How is the quality on their skinny denim jeans? Thanks!



I used to wear j brand jeans but have switched to Zara a year ago, they are very comfortable and way cheaper.


----------



## jeNYC

^Thank you all! But do they stretch a lotttt? I fit into xs size 2 but i hate when jeans stretches on the butt and thighs.


----------



## sammie225

jeNYC said:


> ^Thank you all! But do they stretch a lotttt? I fit into xs size 2 but i hate when jeans stretches on the butt and thighs.



i find them to stretch like a lot.i have three pair that i can barely wear for one hour and than i have to pull them up every 5minutes,it freaks me out 

here the sale hasn't started yet,hopefully it will start tomorrow or on saturday,i have a bunch of stuff i want


----------



## twilldy

almost everything was on sale yesterday at the zara in fairview mall toronto. 
it was way to busy for me to browse but i grabbed one item ive been lusting after.
camo skinnies with zipper detail.

got on sale for 39.99 CAD


----------



## imlvholic

twilldy said:


> almost everything was on sale yesterday at the zara in fairview mall toronto.
> it was way to busy for me to browse but i grabbed one item ive been lusting after.
> camo skinnies with zipper detail.
> 
> got on sale for 39.99 CAD


I got the same Camou jeans the first time it came out, i love it so much, i just ordered the blue.


----------



## AEGIS

i ordered the stud clutch...and it came but does not close. whaaaaaat?


----------



## Anna R.

I got this shirt with metal details on the collar and ankle length pants at the zara sale in Hungary today.


----------



## mishybelle

I was so excited to get my order today, only to be disappointed. Can you tell from the pic below:





They sent sent me two left shoes!!! Granted they fit my left foot fine, but they are all sold out online and at my local store. I am so upset since I really wanted these!!!!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

AEGIS said:


> i think return and repurchase. when you receive it can you please post a pic? i am trying to figure out if i want it



Sorry for the wait! I get notifs sporadically anymore and standard shipping didn't arrive til today. Not sure if you're still interested but here are some mod shots. I ordered a large, I'm 5'3" size 6/8 for reference.  I like the coat overall, moreso from the side and back than from the front.  I rarely wear my coats zipped/buttoned unless it's very cold though so I'm okay with leaving this one open with a scarf. Material feels nice too.


----------



## AEGIS

cvlshopaholic said:


> Sorry for the wait! I get notifs sporadically anymore and standard shipping didn't arrive til today. Not sure if you're still interested but here are some mod shots. I ordered a large, I'm 5'3" size 6/8 for reference.  I like the coat overall, moreso from the side and back than from the front.  I rarely wear my coats zipped/buttoned unless it's very cold though so I'm okay with leaving this one open with a scarf. Material feels nice too.




oh it looks super cute on you! i wonder if i can catch it on sale.


----------



## Meta

mishybelle said:


> I was so excited to get my order today, only to be disappointed. Can you tell from the pic below:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1999131
> 
> 
> They sent sent me two left shoes!!! Granted they fit my left foot fine, but they are all sold out online and at my local store. I am so upset since I really wanted these!!!!



I'm sorry to hear this.  I purposely ordered these same heels online instead of buying them from the store on the 1st day of sale since the ones in the store the bottoms were worn before. It finally arrived today and there are scuffs on them even though they are brand new unworn all wrapped up with tissue and plastic.  Now I have to figure out how badly I want these to live with the scuffs.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I got these today.  Love them!


----------



## LVoe_red

mishybelle said:
			
		

> I was so excited to get my order today, only to be disappointed. Can you tell from the pic below:
> 
> They sent sent me two left shoes!!! Granted they fit my left foot fine, but they are all sold out online and at my local store. I am so upset since I really wanted these!!!!



They did the same to me once at the store


----------



## killua_estee

jeNYC said:


> ^Thank you all! But do they stretch a lotttt? I fit into xs size 2 but i hate when jeans stretches on the butt and thighs.



I feel that they do stretch a lot after wearing! It's only fitting for the first 2 hours and after that you may have to keep pulling it up :x


----------



## ochie

does anybody know when is the 2nd markdown?


----------



## laeticia

I went to my local Zara and picked this up, even with the discount I still paid the equivalent of the UK full price. Hate how overpriced Zara is here!

I can't zip it up though but I liked how it looked unzipped, and there wasn't any bigger sizes


----------



## electrifyed

I love Zara. Hope I will receive my order next week, I ordered 3 sweaters from the kids section (haha), loafers and a velvet blazer!


----------



## blessedchildxd

cvlshopaholic said:


> Sorry for the wait! I get notifs sporadically anymore and standard shipping didn't arrive til today. Not sure if you're still interested but here are some mod shots. I ordered a large, I'm 5'3" size 6/8 for reference.  I like the coat overall, moreso from the side and back than from the front.  I rarely wear my coats zipped/buttoned unless it's very cold though so I'm okay with leaving this one open with a scarf. Material feels nice too.



I got the same coat and it looks great too, so I wore it out today for the first time. And of course, now it's $10 cheaper and my size is still available. Too bad I can't return and rebuy anymore


----------



## AEGIS

laeticia said:


> I went to my local Zara and picked this up, even with the discount I still paid the equivalent of the UK full price. Hate how overpriced Zara is here!
> 
> I can't zip it up though but I liked how it looked unzipped, and there wasn't any bigger sizes
> 
> View attachment 1999722
> View attachment 1999725





lol funny. my sorority sister is texting me about this coat at this moment...i was like wait--did she join this forum?


----------



## laeticia

AEGIS said:
			
		

> lol funny. my sorority sister is texting me about this coat at this moment...i was like wait--did she join this forum?



It's a nice jacket, I hope she gets it


----------



## Sweetyqbk

This is my first time ordering online... Dec 23rd I ordered and it's still processing and hasn't even shipped yet... Is this normal for them?!? It's taking a while


----------



## indi3r4

laeticia said:


> I went to my local Zara and picked this up, even with the discount I still paid the equivalent of the UK full price. Hate how overpriced Zara is here!
> 
> I can't zip it up though but I liked how it looked unzipped, and there wasn't any bigger sizes
> 
> View attachment 1999722
> View attachment 1999725



I bought this before the sale and they're definitely look nicer unzipped (and I have to hold my breath to be able to zip mine ).. congrats!


----------



## sylver2

laeticia said:


> I went to my local Zara and picked this up, even with the discount I still paid the equivalent of the UK full price. Hate how overpriced Zara is here!
> 
> I can't zip it up though but I liked how it looked unzipped, and there wasn't any bigger sizes





indi3r4 said:


> I bought this before the sale and they're definitely look nicer unzipped (and I have to hold my breath to be able to zip mine ).. congrats!



i have to suck in and hold my breath before i zip it also. looked great either way although i have to not eat, move much or breathe to hard when its closed..


----------



## laeticia

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> I bought this before the sale and they're definitely look nicer unzipped (and I have to hold my breath to be able to zip mine ).. congrats!






			
				sylver2 said:
			
		

> i have to suck in and hold my breath before i zip it also. looked great either way although i have to not eat, move much or breathe to hard when its closed..



Hehe great minds think alike! I can just barely zip it up but then I can't move in it. Have you applied any sort of leather protectant on it since most of the jacket is the beige colour, I'd be worried about colour transfer.


----------



## Samantha S

laeticia said:


> I went to my local Zara and picked this up, even with the discount I still paid the equivalent of the UK full price. Hate how overpriced Zara is here!
> 
> I can't zip it up though but I liked how it looked unzipped, and there wasn't any bigger sizes
> 
> View attachment 1999722
> View attachment 1999725



You Look stylish in this jacket.


----------



## Flip88

laeticia said:


> I went to my local Zara and picked this up, even with the discount I still paid the equivalent of the UK full price. Hate how overpriced Zara is here!
> 
> I can't zip it up though but I liked how it looked unzipped, and there wasn't any bigger sizes



You look fab in this jacket. Congratulations.


----------



## audreylita

Sweetyqbk said:


> This is my first time ordering online... Dec 23rd I ordered and it's still processing and hasn't even shipped yet... Is this normal for them?!? It's taking a while



Yes totally normal.  They'll send you an e-mail confirmation when it's been shipped.  I also placed an order on the 23rd and have not received it yet.


----------



## fionabrown

Hey, I'm a newbie....

Only got these two items from the UK sale that I've been lusting after. 

They are the Velvet Gothic T shirt at £29.99 & Vamp shoe £16.99.


----------



## Zahzah

Hey has anyone brought this?
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-neu-W2012-s/317505/902074/JERSEY BLAZER

how is the fit?  thanks in advance


----------



## Meta

ochie said:


> does anybody know when is the 2nd markdown?


If I remember correctly, 2nd markdowns is usually the 2nd week into the sale, so likely this coming weekend, I think. 




Zahzah said:


> Hey has anyone brought this?
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-neu-W2012-s/317505/902074/JERSEY BLAZER
> 
> how is the fit?  thanks in advance



I have one of these in light grey from previous years. As the fabric is less structured in jersey, I didn't have to order a size up, like I normally do with jackets and outerwear. It was TTS for me. HTH


----------



## sylver2

laeticia said:


> I went to my local Zara and picked this up, even with the discount I still paid the equivalent of the UK full price. Hate how overpriced Zara is here!
> 
> I can't zip it up though but I liked how it looked unzipped, and there wasn't any bigger sizes





indi3r4 said:


> I bought this before the sale and they're definitely look nicer unzipped (and I have to hold my breath to be able to zip mine ).. congrats!





sylver2 said:


> i have to suck in and hold my breath before i zip it also. looked great either way although i have to not eat, move much or breathe to hard when its closed..





laeticia said:


> Hehe great minds think alike! I can just barely zip it up but then I can't move in it. Have you applied any sort of leather protectant on it since most of the jacket is the beige colour, I'd be worried about colour transfer.



ok here it is zipped & unzipped. I havent applied any protectant but def thinkin about it. mirror is dirty.


----------



## ncch

ncch said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the sales in Asia start?  I stopped by today and no sale so I asked and they said they don't have a date yet??



Hmm, turns out sale started on 26th here also.. I wonder why the sales people just don't tell you when sales start?  I'm pretty sure if it's 2 days prior, they know! 

Picked up 2 pairs of flats..one fits fine but the other feels a little short.  I tried next size up and feet were slipping out so keeping my size.

Any thoughts on this jacket?


----------



## audreylita

Zahzah said:


> Hey has anyone brought this?
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-neu-W2012-s/317505/902074/JERSEY BLAZER
> 
> how is the fit?  thanks in advance



Yes, I have this blazer in two other colors and it fits true to size and looks absolutely amazing on.  Definitely go for it!


----------



## Zahzah

Thanks  I really want a white blazer and was thinking of this one.


----------



## Ellapretty

Saw some gorgeous jackets during the ZARA sale - there was a camel faux leather jacket with a shearling collar that was SO tempting! I ended up just getting 2 pairs of shoes - have been loving the studded trend so I was happy to find them on these classic black pumps. The nude platforms are real leather and are surprisingly comfortable (and I don't even wear heels regularly!). The shoes were $50 per pair.


----------



## MissBalLouis

cvlshopaholic said:


> Sorry for the wait! I get notifs sporadically anymore and standard shipping didn't arrive til today. Not sure if you're still interested but here are some mod shots. I ordered a large, I'm 5'3" size 6/8 for reference.  I like the coat overall, moreso from the side and back than from the front.  I rarely wear my coats zipped/buttoned unless it's very cold though so I'm okay with leaving this one open with a scarf. Material feels nice too.



Nice! I also bought this coat during the sale, but for my first purchase from them I'm so disappointed with their shipping. I ordered this on the 23rd of Dec and just received a shipping confirmation today.


----------



## Mia Bella

fionabrown said:


> Hey, I'm a newbie....
> 
> Only got these two items from the UK sale that I've been lusting after.
> 
> They are the Velvet Gothic T shirt at £29.99 & Vamp shoe £16.99.



Cool pieces!! 



mishybelle said:


> I was so excited to get my order today, only to be disappointed. Can you tell from the pic below:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1999131
> 
> 
> They sent sent me two left shoes!!! Granted they fit my left foot fine, but they are all sold out online and at my local store. I am so upset since I really wanted these!!!!



NO. WAY. I would have been completely crushed and then just livid...like, all day.  Sorry you got two lefties. Those shoes are super cute too.


----------



## ceciliaaa

ncch said:
			
		

> Hmm, turns out sale started on 26th here also.. I wonder why the sales people just don't tell you when sales start?  I'm pretty sure if it's 2 days prior, they know!
> 
> Picked up 2 pairs of flats..one fits fine but the other feels a little short.  I tried next size up and feet were slipping out so keeping my size.
> 
> Any thoughts on this jacket?



they dont tell you bcuz if they did people will just wait for the sale therefore they wont make any sales or little sales in those 2 days


----------



## AEGIS

oh the jacket i wanted popped up online in my size but since second cuts are around the corner--i guess i will just wait.


----------



## ncch

I can't decide which flats to keep!  I needed a pair of black flats and now i have three.  

The ones with the gold detail on the heel, I like but feels a bit tight in the toe area, wondering if they'll stretch a little.  The polka dot ones are cute but on the fence.  Think I'm pretty sure about keeping the one with the studs.  I like that the studs are black!   Any thoughts?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ncch said:
			
		

> I can't decide which flats to keep!  I needed a pair of black flats and now i have three.
> 
> The ones with the gold detail on the heel, I like but feels a bit tight in the toe area, wondering if they'll stretch a little.  The polka dot ones are cute but on the fence.  Think I'm pretty sure about keeping the one with the studs.  I like that the studs are black!   Any thoughts?



I like the 3rd one!!  Love the studs!


----------



## Mia Bella

HeartMyMJs said:


> I like the 3rd one!!  Love the studs!



I agree! I vote for #3 as well.


----------



## blackice87

ncch said:
			
		

> I can't decide which flats to keep!  I needed a pair of black flats and now i have three.
> 
> The ones with the gold detail on the heel, I like but feels a bit tight in the toe area, wondering if they'll stretch a little.  The polka dot ones are cute but on the fence.  Think I'm pretty sure about keeping the one with the studs.  I like that the studs are black!   Any thoughts?



Third one! I also tried it on in stores and liked it but they didn't have my size =]


----------



## samina

Third one and the polka dot one


----------



## laeticia

sylver2 said:
			
		

> ok here it is zipped & unzipped. I havent applied any protectant but def thinkin about it. mirror is dirty.



You look great in the jacket! I think this jacket looks better unzipped though, here's hoping I have a chance to wear it soon!


----------



## purse-nality

ncch said:


> Are the shoes from Zara too?


sorry just saw this! my quote notification isn't consistent... 
anyway, yes zara shoes. i didn't buy at the time, but went back to score them on sale. 



saira1214 said:


> I tried on both the small and xs today but both were too big in the shoulders. I passed on the jacket.   Also saw an item that paid $159 for a few months ago, marked down to $59.00. uke:


ya, tried it again, the oversized dropped-shoulders look really isn't for me. in hong kong and locally, many stores still had a full rack of them in all sizes! i guess only model figures can carry them well... i ended up getting the other leo print coat w/ the shoulder details.


----------



## ncch

Heartmymjs, Mia bella, blackice87, samina - thanks for your input!  Def keeping the studded ones now!

Purse-nality - thanks I'm gonna go see if i can find them at my Zara too!  

Sorry cant figure out how to multiquote on the app!


----------



## Nelsoir

Ellapretty said:


> Saw some gorgeous jackets during the ZARA sale - there was a camel faux leather jacket with a shearling collar that was SO tempting! I ended up just getting 2 pairs of shoes - have been loving the studded trend so I was happy to find them on these classic black pumps. The nude platforms are real leather and are surprisingly comfortable (and I don't even wear heels regularly!). The shoes were $50 per pair.




I was going to go for the nude pair on the right but I couldn't choose between that nude pair and another pair of nude patent slingbacks with rose gold at the front instead. Now I'm thinking I might go back for them!


----------



## imlvholic

Some items have second cuts now. I returned a camou jeans & bought it back.


----------



## blackice87

imlvholic said:
			
		

> Some items have second cuts now. I returned a camou jeans & bought it back.


I"ll pretend I didnt read this =] Got the camo pants in navy last weekend and am wearing them now. I was scared they would sell out of my size.


----------



## Ellapretty

Nelsoir said:


> I was going to go for the nude pair on the right but I couldn't choose between that nude pair and another pair of nude patent slingbacks with rose gold at the front instead. Now I'm thinking I might go back for them!



You should go back - they're so lovely! I saw the patent slingbacks too but I couldn't find my size...I'm so tempted to go back, but I think the sale is over


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

imlvholic said:
			
		

> Some items have second cuts now. I returned a camou jeans & bought it back.



Bought the camo jeans in olive on sale last week for $50... Are they reduced to $40? I was afraid they'd sell out of my size so bought them then.


----------



## Nelsoir

Ellapretty said:


> You should go back - they're so lovely! I saw the patent slingbacks too but I couldn't find my size...I'm so tempted to go back, but I think the sale is over



They have so many of the nude pairs here and I found my size of the patent ones on ebay (must've been the wrong size). Maybe it's worth visiting another Zara?


----------



## blackice87

Kitties Are Cute said:
			
		

> Bought the camo jeans in olive on sale last week for $50... Are they reduced to $40? I was afraid they'd sell out of my size so bought them then.



I just checked out Zara today here in Canada. I got them for $39.99 in the first markdown and while most stuff was marked down again. The camo pants in the navy was still $39.99.


----------



## imlvholic

blackice87 said:


> I"ll pretend I didnt read this =] Got the camo pants in navy last weekend and am wearing them now. I was scared they would sell out of my size.



I know how you feel, I bought the Olive at full price, before the SALE & loved it so much, that's why I bought the Navy on Sale for $49.99. I have not a chance to wear it yet & saw the newly marked down, so I returned it & ordered another 1. Luckily, my size is still available.


----------



## pekie

Have any got the studded velcro strapped wedged trainers? Are they comfy? I'm deciding to get them or the ash version.


----------



## LavenderIce

pekie said:
			
		

> Have any got the studded velcro strapped wedged trainers? Are they comfy? I'm deciding to get them or the ash version.



Do you mean these?  I had them and returned them. Found them to be too narrow for me and the material felt stiff and hard.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

blackice87 said:
			
		

> I just checked out Zara today here in Canada. I got them for $39.99 in the first markdown and while most stuff was marked down again. The camo pants in the navy was still $39.99.



Are these pants tts?  I am usually an 8 or 28 in jeans.  These would be my first purchase on pants.  Thanks!!


----------



## blackice87

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Are these pants tts?  I am usually an 8 or 28 in jeans.  These would be my first purchase on pants.  Thanks!!



I'm usually a size us 6 with them and the 6 in these fit me fine but I ended up getting the 4 cause the us 6 was a little long for my liking and bunched up around my legs.  The 4 is a little tight  around the waist but nothing I can't deal with. Hope that helps.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Long time due post been so busy w/ my 6month old and my eldest son this past holiday season would have been twins w/ pursenality w/ these sneakers


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purse-nality said:
			
		

> definitely size down... maybe i should give it another chance. i also like the leo print coat w/ puffed sleeves. just not keen on the canvas fabric.
> 
> maligayang pasko to u & your family!
> 
> thanks missy legs! now show us yours



Oh here ya go Marseee! We should have been twins w/ this one... Although I do not have much outfits like you do w/ these kicks!


----------



## pekie

Yes, those! They don't have them in store so can't try them on. I think I will get the Ash version.




			
				LavenderIce said:
			
		

> Do you mean these?  I had them and returned them. Found them to be too narrow for me and the material felt stiff and hard.


----------



## purse-nality

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Long time due post been so busy w/ my 6month old and my eldest son this past holiday season would have been twins w/ pursenality w/ these sneakers
> View attachment 2010068





Bornsocialite26 said:


> Oh here ya go Marseee! We should have been twins w/ this one... Although I do not have much outfits like you do w/ these kicks!



See they look far better on YOU! Certainly legz for dayzzzz!


----------



## purse-nality

Part of my sale finds...

Comfy classic black patent ballet flats (trf) and a tan tote (woman), which i super luv! Buttery soft & thick leather, w/ a slight patina that i think will get even better over time. A few scratches already blend in really nicely w/ the color... I've always admired the celine cabas' simple shape. I guess this will have to do for now


----------



## HeartMyMJs

blackice87 said:
			
		

> I'm usually a size us 6 with them and the 6 in these fit me fine but I ended up getting the 4 cause the us 6 was a little long for my liking and bunched up around my legs.  The 4 is a little tight  around the waist but nothing I can't deal with. Hope that helps.



Thanks!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

purse-nality said:
			
		

> Part of my sale finds...
> 
> Comfy classic black patent ballet flats (trf) and a tan tote (woman), which i super luv! Buttery soft & thick leather, w/ a slight patina that i think will get even better over time. A few scratches already blend in really nicely w/ the color... I've always admired the celine cabas' simple shape. I guess this will have to do for now



Cute stuff!!


----------



## junzi

does anyone have this green peplum top? what do you match it with? 

http://cdnb.lystit.com/photos/2012/...p-product-1-4564133-089781490_large_flex.jpeg


----------



## pekie

Have anyone have got this jacket or tried it on? What do u think?


http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-neu-W2012-s/335501/864001


----------



## chloe_chanel

pekie said:
			
		

> Have any got the studded velcro strapped wedged trainers? Are they comfy? I'm deciding to get them or the ash version.



I saw these in person...personally I found the material to be cheap and think the Ash version would be better. I agree with the other poster that they are stiff and hard.


----------



## Cartyatid

I LOOOOVEEEEEEEEE Zara! I would love to fill my closet with Zara!


Then again, I'm too lazy to go all the way to downtown SF or SJ to shop  ha ha ha


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Ooh they have clutches!  Been looking at clutches this past week. Saw one on a blog and am now interested in getting one.  Would love a mcqueen but not for the price. Anyone bought a clutch from Zara?  How's the quality?


----------



## lapindelune

A recent-ish purchase:







A gorgeous lined wool coat, but sadly no pockets whatsoever. It fits me so well that I have decided not to let it bother me, heh.


----------



## audreylita

lapindelune said:


> A recent-ish purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gorgeous lined wool coat, but sadly *no pockets* whatsoever. It fits me so well that I have decided not to let it bother me, heh.



I have this coat and there are pockets, they're underneath those flaps and stitched tightly shut.  If you get in there with tiny scissors you can cut them open.  

And yes this coat fits like a dream!


----------



## 0102030405

lapindelune said:


> A recent-ish purchase:
> 
> A gorgeous lined wool coat, but sadly no pockets whatsoever. It fits me so well that I have decided not to let it bother me, heh.



I love that coat! I have a different wool one and the pockets are just sewn up. I'm sure it looks super classy!


----------



## Nanaz

saira1214 said:


> I tried on both the small and xs today but both were too big in the shoulders. I passed on the jacket.   Also saw an item that paid $159 for a few months ago, marked down to $59.00. uke:



I passed on the jacket too. It did not fit well on me. I love my black one and i am very happy with it.


----------



## Irishgal

Today I found a black jacket that is lined with a striped material that looks very very much like a $400 Theory jacket I have, you can roll the cuffs to make it casual and show the lining. It can be worn with skinny jeans or whatever and I freak ing love it. It was only $79!


----------



## AEGIS

did second cuts happen?


----------



## Shopmore

AEGIS said:
			
		

> did second cuts happen?



I have seen some second cuts.  I ended up reordering some items that they still had in stock for sizes I needed.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purse-nality said:
			
		

> Part of my sale finds...
> 
> Comfy classic black patent ballet flats (trf) and a tan tote (woman), which i super luv! Buttery soft & thick leather, w/ a slight patina that i think will get even better over time. A few scratches already blend in really nicely w/ the color... I've always admired the celine cabas' simple shape. I guess this will have to do for now



Oooooooooh that tote looks mighty fab!!!! I want that for my Aunt! Do we have that here?


----------



## purse-nality

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Oooooooooh that tote looks mighty fab!!!! I want that for my Aunt! Do we have that here?





HeartMyMJs said:


> Cute stuff!!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## ochie

lapindelune said:
			
		

> A recent-ish purchase:
> 
> A gorgeous lined wool coat, but sadly no pockets whatsoever. It fits me so well that I have decided not to let it bother me, heh.



Is this a new collection or its on sale? I like it!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Please PM me if you see this at your store.  I missed out


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Best.sale.ever! &#57358;&#57358;&#57358;

Scored the lace capri in black, ballet pumps with studded heels n several items for my bebe.


----------



## betty.lee

http://management.fortune.cnn.com/2013/01/08/zara-amancio-ortega/?hpt=hp_t2

amancio Ortega, head of Zara, the third richest man in the world


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Was very disappointed in my first trip to zara in atleast a decade. I decided to stop in because they seemed to have a good sale. Found so many very attractive coats but all were defective or ruined in some way!  Buttons missing, broken belt buckles, down filling falling out at seams, holes in sleeves!! It was horrifying. I felt like these were coats found in a lost and found bin. I walked out immediately because i cant fathom paying $150 for a coat with buckles that break so easily. Ive had coats from random brands found at department stores that are still in perfect condition after several years of wear. Very disappointed and wont be shopping at zara! The clothes were so stylish and eye catching but the quality is awful.


----------



## AEGIS

has anyone seen this shoe IRL? i love it. zara wedge sneakers are looking better than IM to me

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZARA-COMBIN...?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item416fcdd263


----------



## EmmieB

just did third cuts at my store today 
just womens line


----------



## AEGIS

EmmieB said:


> just did third cuts at my store today
> just womens line





thanks for the heads up!


----------



## PracticalDiva

I love Zara! Although I have to say I do feel that the quality has cheapened this past year versus 2011.. not as many nice clutches. However, that has not stopped me dipping over and grabbing some cool items in the sale!


----------



## sammie225

Love everyones stuff  i got myself this belt and these boots at their sale  the boots are so comfortable,i have been walking in them all day long and my feet didn't hurt at all


----------



## prettysquare

Has anyone ever ordered off this website? There were a couple of Zara items I was looking for which I can't get locally. It looks ok, but I'm confused why they have random Zara items. Anyone know if they're legit?

http://www.sheinside.com/Black-Contrast-Leather-Long-Sleeve-Zipper-Coat-p-103669-cat-1735.html

Update: I did some of my own google searching and looks like this site is not to be trusted. Oh well, guess I'll live without that awesome leather sleeve jacket. =(


----------



## americanroyal89

Is it normal for it to take forever when ordering online? I ordered something on the 5th and the status still says "being processed" but everything else I ordered that day has already come...Is this normal for them or is something up with my order?


----------



## gymangel812

americanroyal89 said:


> Is it normal for it to take forever when ordering online? I ordered something on the 5th and the status still says "being processed" but everything else I ordered that day has already come...Is this normal for them or is something up with my order?


my order from the 6th hasn't shipped yet either. usually zara ships quick. not sure what's taking so long


----------



## americanroyal89

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> my order from the 6th hasn't shipped yet either. usually zara ships quick. not sure what's taking so long



Well I just got shipping confirmation this morning so hopefully you will get yours shipped soon!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here are my goodies!

View attachment 2018430


----------



## audreylita

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here are my goodies!
> 
> View attachment 2018430


----------



## jamandhoney

Is it me or the embroidered velvet slippers similar to Miu Miu are not available on the online store?


----------



## americanroyal89

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Here are my goodies!



Cute!!

So my jacket got delivered today. What do you guys think? It's blue lambskin. I only took one crappy picture. So sorry in advance


----------



## americanroyal89

Oh and ps my tag says black tag...what does that mean?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

audreylita said:
			
		

>



Thanks!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

americanroyal89 said:
			
		

> Cute!!
> 
> So my jacket got delivered today. What do you guys think? It's blue lambskin. I only took one crappy picture. So sorry in advance



Thanks!  I like the jacket.


----------



## americanroyal89

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I like the jacket.



Thank you! I love it


----------



## Anna R.

americanroyal89 said:


> Cute!!
> 
> So my jacket got delivered today. What do you guys think? It's blue lambskin. I only took one crappy picture. So sorry in advance


I love this jacket! Saw it in stores here, too!


----------



## AEGIS

AEGIS said:


> has anyone seen this shoe IRL? i love it. zara wedge sneakers are looking better than IM to me
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZARA-COMBIN...?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item416fcdd263




I ordered the snake wedge sneaker from Zara directly. The description says stud but I don't see any studs on it. Am I blind?


----------



## AEGIS

americanroyal89 said:


> Cute!!
> 
> So my jacket got delivered today. What do you guys think? It's blue lambskin. I only took one crappy picture. So sorry in advance





I think it looks nice on you.


----------



## americanroyal89

AEGIS said:
			
		

> I think it looks nice on you.



Aww thank you!!


----------



## audreylita

AEGIS said:


> I ordered the snake wedge sneaker from Zara directly. The description says stud but I don't see any studs on it. Am I blind?



This link is to an e-bay listing and not the Zara website.  Obviously the seller doesn't know what they're selling.


----------



## AEGIS

audreylita said:


> This link is to an e-bay listing and not the Zara website.  Obviously the seller doesn't know what they're selling.




oh i know.  i saw them on ebay first but not on the Zara website. Zara europe must get stuff before Zara USA.  so i waited and got them from Zara direct

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-s/328515/1076036/COMBINATION STUDDED SNEAKER


----------



## audreylita

AEGIS said:


> oh i know.  i saw them on ebay first but not on the Zara website. Zara europe must get stuff before Zara USA.  so i waited and got them from Zara direct
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-s/328515/1076036/COMBINATION STUDDED SNEAKER



That's crazy, they have no studs!


----------



## AEGIS

audreylita said:


> That's crazy, they have no studs!




ok so im not blind. i was like man i need new glasses

but i love them. i love Zara wedges more than Marant.


----------



## saira1214

AEGIS said:


> oh i know.  i saw them on ebay first but not on the Zara website. Zara europe must get stuff before Zara USA.  so i waited and got them from Zara direct
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-s/328515/1076036/COMBINATION STUDDED SNEAKER



I think they just used the desription from the other shoes that are similar that actually do have the studs. I don't see any studs either.


----------



## AEGIS

saira1214 said:


> I think they just used the desription from the other shoes that are similar that actually do have the studs. I don't see any studs either.





You're likely right lol. Lazy buzzards.  Well I hope I like them. I love snakeprint


----------



## mishybelle

Bittersweet... Zara customer service finally called back to tell me there was nothing they could do about the two left shoes they sent me. So they advised me to return them. Very sad. Now I'll have to troll ebay for a way marked up pair. 

On the other hand, I scored a pair of black (real) suede booties for $30! Will post pics when they arrive


----------



## Tiare

Finally got the Cowboy ballet flats. Yeehaw!


----------



## fionabrown

Tiare......your shoes look great!


----------



## Tiare

fionabrown said:


> Tiare......your shoes look great!



Thanks! They are very comfortable, for being pointed. I was really lucky to hit Zara after work and find them in my size amid the heaps of sale shoes. They were one of the F/W items that stuck in my head


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Tiare said:


> Finally got the Cowboy ballet flats. Yeehaw!



Cute!!!


----------



## rizzie

My local TJ Maxx was selling some Zara pieces on clearance. They're past season, but they were so ridiculously cheap and in perfect condition that I had to buy them. I scored a black wool jacket for $12 and a black wool military-style coat for $20. I'm going to wear them to work!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

rizzie said:


> My local TJ Maxx was selling some Zara pieces on clearance. They're past season, but they were so ridiculously cheap and in perfect condition that I had to buy them. I scored a black wool jacket for $12 and a black wool military-style coat for $20. I'm going to wear them to work!



Great finds!!  I would love to see the coat!!


----------



## kelbell35

rizzie said:


> My local TJ Maxx was selling some Zara pieces on clearance. They're past season, but they were so ridiculously cheap and in perfect condition that I had to buy them. I scored a black wool jacket for $12 and a black wool military-style coat for $20. I'm going to wear them to work!



Zara at TJ Maxx?! I'd love to see pictures as well!


My newest Zara acquisitions: 

The only item I got from the sale-










Dinosaur sweatshirt!





I hadn't seen these sneakers in-store until the other day.  I tried them on just for fun without the intention of buying them, and they ended up coming home with me - I love them!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kelbell35 said:


> Zara at TJ Maxx?! I'd love to see pictures as well!
> 
> 
> My newest Zara acquisitions:
> 
> The only item I got from the sale-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinosaur sweatshirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't seen these sneakers in-store until the other day.  I tried them on just for fun without the intention of buying them, and they ended up coming home with me - I love them!



Great stuff!!


----------



## Enigma78

Further reduction on the uk website- once you click on the item you see the reduced price


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Yup!! lots of 9.99 shoes on the UK Website 2nd cuts are great I have just gone wild lol


----------



## Tiare

I love that dinosaur sweatshirt. I think it will eventually find it's way into my closet 



kelbell35 said:


> Zara at TJ Maxx?! I'd love to see pictures as well!
> 
> 
> My newest Zara acquisitions:
> 
> The only item I got from the sale-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinosaur sweatshirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't seen these sneakers in-store until the other day.  I tried them on just for fun without the intention of buying them, and they ended up coming home with me - I love them!


----------



## Ellapretty

Went to ZARA today - saw the studded heels I purchased for $49 were now $29!






Oh well - I did buy 2 other items on super-sale that I had resisted previously - will upload pics when I get them - a caramel faux leather jacket with fur collar & a high-necked lace shirt.


----------



## americanroyal89

What is their black tag line mean? My leather jacket says that but I have no clue if it means anything...is it a good thing?


----------



## purse-nality

Anyone have or tried this? Comfy, too high? I asked a friend to get them for me sight unseen bec of the Givenchy vibe .. Marked down from $199 to $79!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

purse-nality said:


> Anyone have or tried this? Comfy, too high? I asked a friend to get them for me sight unseen bec of the Givenchy vibe .. Marked down from $199 to $79!



Those look hot!!  Great price!  I will check those out too!


----------



## indi3r4

Tiare said:


> Finally got the Cowboy ballet flats. Yeehaw!



ohhhh i love this!! any close up picture? I want!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi fellow Zara lovers! 

Bought this wool coat in black but am undecided about the zipped pockets. I think I can find better ones out there but the price is pretty unbeatable. My last wool coat lasted me for about 13 years so I am hoping this new love will last just as long.. Thank you for your feedback! 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-W2012-s/317502/1028512/COAT WITH HIGH COLLAR
What do u girls think?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Managed to find the coat in black.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-W2012-s/337009/1008031/COAT WITH POCKETS


----------



## audreylita

Chinese Warrior said:


> Managed to find the coat in black.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-W2012-s/337009/1008031/COAT WITH POCKETS



I have this coat and have been wearing it constantly.  Love it!


----------



## MissNataliie

I love Zaras clothes, but they're all too big for me! I'm a size 5 and hardly any of their shoes come in that size. I have a few tops from them and a coat.  They all look good, but not as good as they would on someone who is just a few inches taller! I'm exactly 5' &bull;___&bull;


----------



## audreylita

I was in the Fifth Avenue store in Manhattan today and almost the entire of the main floor had sale items, very little new merchandise save for the back of the store.

A salesperson said that beginning this Monday, they're going to start moving out the sale merchandise and that in another week it would be gone.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thanks audreylita! I tried it on again before I read your reply. My decision was to keep it!!  so, I am really happy to see your feedback. It does fit me very well


----------



## ruthie_1

MissNataliie said:


> I love Zaras clothes, but they're all too big for me! I'm a size 5 and hardly any of their shoes come in that size. I have a few tops from them and a coat.  They all look good, but not as good as they would on someone who is just a few inches taller! I'm exactly 5' &bull;___&bull;



I have the same issue too. I very rarely buy shoes from Zara as my feet is slightly smaller than a size 5 but certain pieces does work on our smaller frames. I'm just under 5ft and some xs skirts and blouses fits alright! But yeah, trousers and jeans.... I just don't bother looking!


----------



## purse-nality

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Those look hot!!  Great price!  I will check those out too!



Also got basic red booties... 
My friend modelling them for me


----------



## Nanaz

purse-nality said:


> Also got basic red booties...
> My friend modelling them for me



Those Black Boots look awesome on you. Congrats.


----------



## Nanaz

My new purchase. Not on sale.


----------



## jhs216

purse-nality said:
			
		

> Also got basic red booties...
> My friend modelling them for me



Those knee high boots are amazing. How much were they going for??


----------



## HeartMyMJs

purse-nality said:


> Also got basic red booties...
> My friend modelling them for me



I missed out.


----------



## renstar

Had to get some cute every days shoes for work and came across these two beauties.


----------



## Sparklybags

purse-nality said:


> Also got basic red booties...
> My friend modelling them for me



I have been after those black boots! So cute!


----------



## purse-nality

jhs216 said:


> Those knee high boots are amazing. How much were they going for??


Thanks! On sale from 199 to $79! 



Sparklybags said:


> I have been after those black boots! So cute!





HeartMyMJs said:


> I missed out.


My friend's hubby found them @ the chicago store (not sure which if there are more than 1). I'm sure they're still out there!



Nanaz said:


> Those Black Boots look awesome on you. Congrats.


Thanks gurl! Will surely let my friend know! My boots, HER legs! :shame:



Nanaz said:


> My new purchase. Not on sale.


Cute print! Its so hard not to look at new arrivals!


----------



## mishybelle

Has anyone tried this skirt on? True to size or stretchy enough to size down? Or is it one of those skirts if you go TTS you can wear it lower on your hips, but if you size down you have to wear it high up on your waist? 

I'm usually a Zara M in pencil skirts, but the waist is usually loose. Help is appreciated before I pull the trigger online!


----------



## *bunny*LV*

mishybelle said:


> View attachment 2036879
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried this skirt on? True to size or stretchy enough to size down? Or is it one of those skirts if you go TTS you can wear it lower on your hips, but if you size down you have to wear it high up on your waist?
> 
> I'm usually a Zara M in pencil skirts, but the waist is usually loose. Help is appreciated before I pull the trigger online!



I have this skirt and love it! Worn it a lot this winter (bought it in november). 
At Zara, I usually have to try both the XS and S in trousers or skirts, as it depends on the cut. Both sizes fit, but bought this one in S as I wanted it to sit below my belly button. Also, I wanted the ruffle part to start below my bottom (as to not make it appear larger ) That way, it was long enough to wear to work. The XS also fits, but it sits higher and the ruffle started right on my bottom (if that makes sense). 
I also have the dark green pencil skirt with the ruffle and got that one in S. The sequin mini skirt in orange/grey pattern, I got in XS.

Hope this helps!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

purse-nality said:


> My friend's hubby found them @ the chicago store (not sure which if there are more than 1). I'm sure they're still out there!



Thanks hun!


----------



## c0uture

Just ordered these 





I really want these though, can't wait for them to restock!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

I was bad and ordered a couple blazers, some pants and the studded booties. Zara sizing is always very hit or miss for me though so I don't feel as bad since I'm sure I'll have a couple returns. Can't wait for these to get here.


----------



## yellow08

c0uture said:


> Just ordered these
> 
> I really want these though, can't wait for them to restock!



I grabbed those "puppies" because I had a feeling they were going to go fast. I should have them on Monday, I hope I like them IRL.


----------



## c0uture

yellow08 said:


> I grabbed those "puppies" because I had a feeling they were going to go fast. I should have them on Monday, I hope I like them IRL.



Tell me if you like them!

I ended up canceling the first shoe order and getting these, I couldn't decide!


----------



## audreylita

^ ^ 

I just saw them in turquoise on the website.  It said they were out of sizes and when I refreshed the page they vanished!  Only the black ones were left.  I hope they get the others back in, they were awesome!


----------



## mishybelle

c0uture said:
			
		

> Tell me if you like them!
> 
> I ended up canceling the first shoe order and getting these, I couldn't decide!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/2352201040213.jpg/



Love these. I've seen them In store and they are gorgeous! They will go with everything.


----------



## c0uture

audreylita said:


> ^ ^
> 
> I just saw them in turquoise on the website.  It said they were out of sizes and when I refreshed the page they vanished!  Only the black ones were left.  I hope they get the others back in, they were awesome!



Lol I saw that also! The turquoise was really pretty.


----------



## c0uture

mishybelle said:


> Love these. I've seen them In store and they are gorgeous! They will go with everything.



Yay! Can't wait to get them


----------



## mishybelle

If anyone is interested, I tried on the covered stud leather jacket and the leather jacket with frill from the new collection. Both are kind of snug in the shoulders. I was able to zip up the jacket with covered studs, but couldn't even attempt to zip up the one with the frill. For the most part, the jacket with covered studs is tts and sizing up for the jacket with frill is necessary if you want to zip it up. The leather on both is decent, but a little bit nicer on he jacket with covered studs. Hth!


----------



## mishybelle

Got the peplum skirt for $30 on sale. Tts. Apparently Zara made this skirt in a stretchy cotton blend and a wool blend. I got the wool blend version to avoid major wrinkling. Didn't get the mutton sleeve silk top (tts) because ALL of them had makeup stains


----------



## meganfm

Has anyone seen this Aztec jacket in Zara yet?  I went to the downtown Vancouver store today and they didn't have it-guess I'll have to start stalking.

I did get the blazer with the faux leather sleeves-I've been eyeing the Helmut Lang blazer with real leather sleeves and although I like the structure of that one a lot better, for $100 versus $700....you can't really justify!


----------



## mishybelle

meganfm said:


> Has anyone seen this Aztec jacket in Zara yet?  I went to the downtown Vancouver store today and they didn't have it-guess I'll have to start stalking.
> 
> I did get the blazer with the faux leather sleeves-I've been eyeing the Helmut Lang blazer with real leather sleeves and although I like the structure of that one a lot better, for $100 versus $700....you can't really justify!



Can't say that I saw the Aztec jacket when I was at the store at the grove... And they usually have everything. It's super cute, I hope you can find one


----------



## saira1214

meganfm said:


> Has anyone seen this Aztec jacket in Zara yet?  I went to the downtown Vancouver store today and they didn't have it-guess I'll have to start stalking.
> 
> I did get the blazer with the faux leather sleeves-I've been eyeing the Helmut Lang blazer with real leather sleeves and although I like the structure of that one a lot better, for $100 versus $700....you can't really justify!



Ohh, I like the Aztec jacket.


----------



## Mininana

I just ordered these from the sale!!


----------



## yellow08

My shoes came and I absolutely love them. They're just enough of "glam" without being over the top. I can definitely see them being all over the "blog world" once the seasons change *sigh*

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...s/328515/1048781/COMBINATION HIGH HEEL SANDAL


----------



## afsweet

just bought this blazer on sale from zara last week http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-cu9TxAk02...00/Zara+Fantasy+Fabric+blazer+at+zara.com.jpg 

it was on sale for 30 pounds instead of the original price of 80. i was hesitant to pay even 30 for it (about $50) because it's quite thin, but i don't have anything like it and i know it won't be further discounted. i'd buy it in other colors too if they had them left, but they only had this red, which i love anyways. 

if there's one thing i love from zara it's the blazers! i'm also quite surprised with a pair of flats i bought during the summer. they are actually the comfiest flats i ever bought, and i didn't even have to break them in! had i known they'd be so comfy, i would have bought them in every color. now i only have them in patent green lol.


----------



## mishybelle

yellow08 said:


> My shoes came and I absolutely love them. They're just enough of "glam" without being over the top. I can definitely see them being all over the "blog world" once the seasons change *sigh*
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...s/328515/1048781/COMBINATION HIGH HEEL SANDAL



Pics and mod shots please!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Finally got a chance to take pics of the 2 items I picked up in the 2nd round of the ZARA sale:

ZARA Top with Embroidered Swiss Dot Flowers (from $79 to $29)







ZARA Jacket with Sheepskin Collar (from $99 to $59)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ellapretty said:


> Finally got a chance to take pics of the 2 items I picked up in the 2nd round of the ZARA sale:
> 
> ZARA Top with Embroidered Swiss Dot Flowers (from $79 to $29)
> 
> ZARA Jacket with Sheepskin Collar (from $99 to $59)



Cute jacket!!


----------



## HiromiT

I just got these black/blue camo pants! I've been wanting a pair of printed pants but am "afraid"  of brightly coloured or floral prints. These are subtle and fit the bill!


----------



## yellow08

mishybelle said:


> Pics and mod shots please!!



I will post a few pics this evening.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

So these booties came today, and they are incredible!! So glad I scooped them up, I have a feeling they will get some compliments.

But I have to vent about my other purchases- I must be built like a linebacker because my arms and shoulders just do not fit in the majority of zara's blazers. I need to make a mental note to order XLs or something because I feel like I'm trying to stuff sausages into the sleeves of the mediums


----------



## TravelBug

mishybelle said:


> Can't say that I saw the Aztec jacket when I was at the store at the grove... And they usually have everything. It's super cute, I hope you can find one



I was told by an SA at our store that new stuff comes out online first, then the store.  With free shipping and return, grab it if you can online!


----------



## meganfm

HiromiT said:


> I just got these black/blue camo pants! I've been wanting a pair of printed pants but am "afraid"  of brightly coloured or floral prints. These are subtle and fit the bill!


What's the length like on these pants?  I saw them at Zara today but didn't have time to try them on-and they looked short online.

The Aztec jacket was in the downtown Vancouver store today so I tried it on.  Oh man, I WISH it worked.  I'm pear shaped, and the XS was too tight at the bottom which lead to it bunching up-the S was just too big everywhere (it's a looser, more boxy cut).  It was beautiful though, so if you're not pear shaped go give it a try!


----------



## yellow08

yellow08 said:


> I will post a few pics this evening.








I take the worst pics


----------



## juneping

yellow08 said:


> View attachment 2042876
> 
> 
> I take the worst pics



these are really nice. thanks for the pic.
are they comfy??


----------



## yellow08

juneping said:


> these are really nice. thanks for the pic.
> are they comfy??



Thanks!!

They appear comfy (meaning around the house)-LOL. I'm in the Midwest so it will be months before I get to wear them. The heel isn't too much (which I was afraid of) because I don't do "glam" but I'm satisfied.


----------



## HiromiT

The pants have a 27.5 inch inseam, so they are short. But perfect for a shorty like me.  They're really cute/comfy though and would look great as capris on someone taller.



meganfm said:


> What's the length like on these pants?  I saw them at Zara today but didn't have time to try them on-and they looked short online.
> 
> The Aztec jacket was in the downtown Vancouver store today so I tried it on.  Oh man, I WISH it worked.  I'm pear shaped, and the XS was too tight at the bottom which lead to it bunching up-the S was just too big everywhere (it's a looser, more boxy cut).  It was beautiful though, so if you're not pear shaped go give it a try!


----------



## yoyoli

Zara is a Spanish clothing and accessories retailer based in Arteixo, Galicia. I love zara!


----------



## French Lace

Hi ladies,
Tried doing a search but wasn't able to find specific sizing info for the black wedge sneakers with the studded strap. 
Do they run true to size?


----------



## AEGIS

French Lace said:


> Hi ladies,
> Tried doing a search but wasn't able to find specific sizing info for the black wedge sneakers with the studded strap.
> Do they run true to size?





there is info in this thread--they run TTS


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I just purchased this biker jacket for $99!  I've been eyeing this for a long time!  Can't wait!!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-W2012-s/332003/894563/LEATHER+BIKER+JACKET


----------



## ruthie_1

Anyone tried this parka on yet? 

What's your thoughts on the fit, shade of green and the quality in general? 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...12-s/329011/1048577/COMBINATION LEATHER PARKA


----------



## chloe_chanel

The black leather jacket was marked down to $99--I had to snag it. Officially done w/Zara and sales for a while. Broke my own rule lol


----------



## chloe_chanel

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> I just purchased this biker jacket for $99!  I've been eyeing this for a long time!  Can't wait!!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012-s/332003/894563/LEATHER%2BBIKER%2BJACKET



I would've rather had that one! Really nice


----------



## HeartMyMJs

chloe_chanel said:


> I would've rather had that one! Really nice



I got this one and the one with padded shoulders.  Zara sales are dangerous!!


----------



## French Lace

AEGIS said:


> there is info in this thread--they run TTS



Thank you, much appreciated


----------



## mishybelle

yellow08 said:


> I take the worst pics



Very cute! Is the heel metal? Or coated plastic? Coated leather?


----------



## yellow08

mishybelle said:


> Very cute! Is the heel metal? Or coated plastic? Coated leather?



The heel seems to be a hard plastic that looks like metal. The shoes also come with replacement heel tips.


----------



## mishybelle

Did anyone else notice a bunch of stuff on the site is gone now? Just a few days ago the leather jacket with covered studs was available in all sizes. Now it's gone. Anyone think it will come back? Maybe it's gone because they are re-doing their stock photos? I remember this happened last season for a few dresses and jackets... Gone and then replaced with new photos.

Bummer because I was going to pull the trigger too...


----------



## EmmieB

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...13/363008/1048391/PARKA WITH COLLAR ENCLOSURE

What do you ladies this about this green parka? new collection 

btw I noticed the website now includes ladies heads with the stock photos!


----------



## ruthie_1

EmmieB said:


> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/12201/en/zara-nam-S2013/363008/1048391/PARKA%20WITH%20COLLAR%20ENCLOSURE
> 
> What do you ladies this about this green parka? new collection
> 
> btw I noticed the website now includes ladies heads with the stock photos!



I saw this online and almost ordered it... im lucky to have a store a few minutes from me so i popped in and tried it on... I didn't like the quality to put it down...

But it might look great on you!


----------



## Shopmore

While I love that I can now filter through size and price on Zara's website for buying clothes for my DDs, I have to say that I am NOT loving their new layout of their website as far as the pictures go.  They are like thumbnails and you can't even zoom up to see details of the pictures anymore.  I hope they fix it.  Sorry, rant over


----------



## pekie

Bought couple of jackets. The green and the speckled grey/black jacket are from the sale and the quilted fake leather is from the trf new season. Still not sure about the grey/black one cos of the wide sleeves


----------



## PHENOMENON

Been eyeing this leather jacket forever. I've waited for further reductions and now it's finally mine


----------



## indi3r4

PHENOMENON said:


> Been eyeing this leather jacket forever. I've waited for further reductions and now it's finally mine



congrats!! I tried this instore.. they run large and non fitted, unlike the other zara leather jacket. I'd say this more true to style biker jacket.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

pekie said:


> Bought couple of jackets. The green and the speckled grey/black jacket are from the sale and the quilted fake leather is from the trf new season. Still not sure about the grey/black one cos of the wide sleeves



I really love the last one, the black leather. Very nice!



PHENOMENON said:


> Been eyeing this leather jacket forever. I've waited for further reductions and now it's finally mine



Love this! All of these jackets are making me want one too. Sounds like you got a great deal!


----------



## amaka

Shopmore said:


> While I love that I can now filter through size and price on Zara's website for buying clothes for my DDs, I have to say that I am NOT loving their new layout of their website as far as the pictures go.  They are like thumbnails and you can't even zoom up to see details of the pictures anymore.  I hope they fix it.  Sorry, rant over



Actually you can...just click on the pic and it zooms in, then you can scroll up and down the pic......


----------



## amaka

How does Zara leather jackets, regular jackets and blazers fit... I'm a size 4 but I do have broad shoulders...thanks.


----------



## ruthie_1

I bought this jacket today.... The website/iPad app does not do this item justice!

There is a removable gilet inside and a second hood for extra layer and 'both' hoods can be removed for a lighter jacket and the best thing about this?  It's the removable leather sleeves!! 

This jacket could be worn as a winter coat with the inside gilet buttoned in, with the double hood and with the removable sleeves, it could be worn as a light gilet for the warmer season!  It was the last jacket in store and it was an xs, I had to snap it up!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ruthie_1 said:


> I bought this jacket today.... The website/iPad app does not do this item justice!
> 
> There is a removable gilet inside and a second hood for extra layer and 'both' hoods can be removed for a lighter jacket and the best thing about this?  It's the removable leather sleeves!!
> 
> This jacket could be worn as a winter coat with the inside gilet buttoned in, with the double hood and with the removable sleeves, it could be worn as a light gilet for the warmer season!  It was the last jacket in store and it was an xs, I had to snap it up!!



That is awesome!!!


----------



## AEGIS

i got their snakeskin wedge sneaker...i am returning it. not that cute irl imo


----------



## x_ninja

I got these boots for $19 today..  Down from $99!!


----------



## lovemysavior

ruthie_1 said:


> I bought this jacket today.... The website/iPad app does not do this item justice!
> 
> There is a removable gilet inside and a second hood for extra layer and 'both' hoods can be removed for a lighter jacket and the best thing about this?  It's the removable leather sleeves!!
> 
> This jacket could be worn as a winter coat with the inside gilet buttoned in, with the double hood and with the removable sleeves, it could be worn as a light gilet for the warmer season!  It was the last jacket in store and it was an xs, I had to snap it up!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047962



Wow, that is a nice jacket.  I did eye it on the website, but seeing how versatile it is, made me want it more.


----------



## EmmieB

ruthie_1 said:


> I saw this online and almost ordered it... im lucky to have a store a few minutes from me so i popped in and tried it on... I didn't like the quality to put it down...
> 
> But it might look great on you!



Thanks for your input! 
I put it down but I kept thinking about it all yesterday so I guess I must have it! I'll buy it when we restock xs.

I like your parka very much as well!


----------



## ruthie_1

lovemysavior said:


> Wow, that is a nice jacket.  I did eye it on the website, but seeing how versatile it is, made me want it more.



When I took the last one to pay, I saw a girl in front of me paying for the same jacket. 

The store I went to had the same coat on 5 manikins and styled differently with how versatile the jacket is! I wanted the gilet style and was looking for  it and realised it was the same jacket but with the leather sleeves zipped off!!!  Love it!


----------



## ruthie_1

EmmieB said:


> Thanks for your input!
> I put it down but I kept thinking about it all yesterday so I guess I must have it! I'll buy it when we restock xs.
> 
> I like your parka very much as well!



Thanks! You should look at the one with the leather sleeves as well... I do prefer the quality on this one. It could double up as winter coat!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

scooped up these fringe leather/suede booties on sale for $40. love them.


----------



## Nanaz

Ladies what do you think about this sweater? keep or too scary?
Thanks


----------



## lacey29

Nanaz said:


> Ladies what do you think about this sweater? keep or too scary?
> Thanks



I think if you are in your 20s or a teen, you can get away with it. Older than that and I would stay away, personally


----------



## Eternalgrace

ruthie_1 said:


> I bought this jacket today.... The website/iPad app does not do this item justice!
> 
> There is a removable gilet inside and a second hood for extra layer and 'both' hoods can be removed for a lighter jacket and the best thing about this?  It's the removable leather sleeves!!
> 
> This jacket could be worn as a winter coat with the inside gilet buttoned in, with the double hood and with the removable sleeves, it could be worn as a light gilet for the warmer season!  It was the last jacket in store and it was an xs, I had to snap it up!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047962


Hi,

I love your new Zara jacket. Would you say it is a fitted style? How is the sizing?

Thanks!


----------



## EmmieB

ruthie_1 said:


> Thanks! You should look at the one with the leather sleeves as well... I do prefer the quality on this one. It could double up as winter coat!



Thank you doll 
$179 seems a bit much for my student budget though but I'm considering it. I don't know if I can pull off leather sleeves though >.<
We don't have these yet, a customer was already looking for it.



Nanaz said:


> Ladies what do you think about this sweater? keep or too scary?
> Thanks



Very game of thrones 


-

Exciting (or not) news for Canadians! Online shopping will begin around March. Can ship to home or in stores.


----------



## ruthie_1

Eternalgrace said:


> Hi,
> 
> I love your new Zara jacket. Would you say it is a fitted style? How is the sizing?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm very petite and with the sleeves, and the gilet... It's a little bulky... But it's got the drawstring at the waist so i just tightened it...  I wore the jacket as a gilet today, without the leather sleeves, the inner gilet and the extra hood...  And looks really good! I love it!


----------



## ruthie_1

Eternalgrace said:


> Hi,
> 
> I love your new Zara jacket. Would you say it is a fitted style? How is the sizing?
> 
> Thanks!



I would say maybe go a size down for this coat...


----------



## ruthie_1

EmmieB said:


> Thank you doll
> $179 seems a bit much for my student budget though but I'm considering it. I don't know if I can pull off leather sleeves though >.<
> We don't have these yet, a customer was already looking for it.
> 
> Very game of thrones
> 
> -
> 
> Exciting (or not) news for Canadians! Online shopping will begin around March. Can ship to home or in stores.



Just unzipped the leather sleeves off!!! I think the gilet khaki parka style will be the next big thing this season.... But do compare it with the one you was originally going to get... You will know what I mean when you do! 

I've been to two Zara stores, and the jacket is going fast!


----------



## Nanaz

^^Thank you ladies. It is going back.


----------



## LadySapphire

How does everyone find the sizing in Zara? I was in the other day and ended up trying on a size 8 skirt, i am definitely not a size eight, usually a 10 but even the 8 was big. Vanity sizing perhaps?


----------



## LoopysEldest!

LadySapphire said:


> How does everyone find the sizing in Zara? I was in the other day and ended up trying on a size 8 skirt, i am definitely not a size eight, usually a 10 but even the 8 was big. Vanity sizing perhaps?


Perhaps it's just me but I find Zara's sizing to be very variable. In the store I frequent it doesn't seem to have "sizes" but rather extra small, small, medium, large, extra large. 

While my weight can fluctuate quite a bit I find its really important to try things on in Zara due to fit, I have items that are a small and items that are a large just because I found the fit better in some pieces. I don't find their sizes to be particularly consistent, but again this may just be my experience.


----------



## Eternalgrace

ruthie_1 said:


> I'm very petite and with the sleeves, and the gilet... It's a little bulky... But it's got the drawstring at the waist so i just tightened it...  I wore the jacket as a gilet today, without the leather sleeves, the inner gilet and the extra hood...  And looks really good! I love it!


The gilet option appeals to me the most as I have been looking for a nice parka style one for a while. I think the versatility of the three styles will be very beneficial in the UK weather, lol.

Thanks so much for the reply and enjoy your lovely new jacket!


----------



## ruthie_1

Eternalgrace said:


> The gilet option appeals to me the most as I have been looking for a nice parka style one for a while. I think the versatility of the three styles will be very beneficial in the UK weather, lol.
> 
> Thanks so much for the reply and enjoy your lovely new jacket!



You're welcome! I really like this style of the parka ... When you have the additional gilet and the hood attached, with the leather sleeves, I can see it being a really warm jacket and definitely useful for UK weather. Are you based in the UK too?


----------



## LadySapphire

LoopysEldest! said:


> Perhaps it's just me but I find Zara's sizing to be very variable. In the store I frequent it doesn't seem to have "sizes" but rather extra small, small, medium, large, extra large.
> 
> While my weight can fluctuate quite a bit I find its really important to try things on in Zara due to fit, I have items that are a small and items that are a large just because I found the fit better in some pieces. I don't find their sizes to be particularly consistent, but again this may just be my experience.


im glad its not just me  i wonder if they vary internationally then hmm.


----------



## Gurzzy

EmmieB said:


> Exciting (or not) news for Canadians! Online shopping will begin around March. Can ship to home or in stores.



That is great news!!


----------



## lovemysavior

I picked up a few items from their sale and I can't wait to get them.

I received these already and I love them:



These two I should receive this week:


----------



## fattofasho

I got an embroidered sleeve leather jacket on sale and it's becoming one of my favourite pieces. I looove it! The jacket doesn't photograph so well but in reality it looks great. Especially the sleeves. Hope the attachments work fine as I'm posting on my phone.


----------



## fattofasho

lovemysavior said:


> I picked up a few items from their sale and I can't wait to get them.
> 
> I received these already and I love them:
> 
> These two I should receive this week:



Ooo I like the look of those pants. Great picks


----------



## Nanaz

I got this sweater on sale for $20  I can't believe their markdowns.


----------



## pekie

Love the detailing of the jacket!


----------



## pekie

Nanaz said:


> I got this sweater on sale for $20  I can't believe their markdowns.



Looks lovely and warm!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

I've been so bad with Zara..no sale deals this time, I bought these full price but I love them..if anybody has been eyeing these and likes sweater tunics go for them! They are so comfy and cute.


----------



## PrettyPeanut

cvlshopaholic said:


> I've been so bad with Zara..no sale deals this time, I bought these full price but I love them..if anybody has been eyeing these and likes sweater tunics go for them! They are so comfy and cute.



Do they fit true to size? I am 5'7 and afraid the medium might be too short...


----------



## AEGIS

saira1214 said:


> I'm not sure which size I should take, that's why I asked what size you are normally in Zara. If it runs big, maybe I should size down. I also wear a small/medium in non-zara wear and a size 6 bottom, so I am curious as to how big this runs.




how did you end up sizing in this coat? thanks!


----------



## AEGIS

more markdowns....might be the last round---i ordered the leopard coat in medium for $99 and today it is $89...i re-ordered it in the small...to figure out sizing...


----------



## saira1214

AEGIS said:


> how did you end up sizing in this coat? thanks!



I was able to go to the store and try on a XS, S, and M and it just didn't look flattering on me. The coat is oversized, but neither size did it for me. The M was huge and so was the S. The XS was okay, but I still didn't like the fit.  I am 5'2 so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## AEGIS

saira1214 said:


> I was able to go to the store and try on a XS, S, and M and it just didn't look flattering on me. The coat is oversized, but neither size did it for me. The M was huge and so was the S. The XS was okay, but I still didn't like the fit.  I am 5'2 so maybe that has something to do with it.




sigh--I'm only 5'4 on a good day.  I really want to like this coat.  Is the leopard part print or is ponyhair?  I couldn't tell and I was trying to understand the price


----------



## saira1214

AEGIS said:


> sigh--I'm only 5'4 on a good day.  I really want to like this coat.  Is the leopard part print or is ponyhair?  I couldn't tell and I was trying to understand the price



You never know.  At the very least, you can return.  It is definitely not pony hair. Maybe part wool?


----------



## AEGIS

saira1214 said:


> You never know.  At the very least, you can return.  It is definitely not pony hair. Maybe part wool?





ok. Thanks! I have returned everything from Zara of late.  Very annoying. sigh.


----------



## Belladiva79

Had anyone seen the camouflage pants at zara?? I have been looking everyone and they seem to be sold out by me  they only have the ones w the gold buttons in the bottom


----------



## mxlola17

Ruthie1 - Just to say thanks so much for posting the pics of the jacket.  I bought today and I love it, it is the perfect jacket for the British weather!!!



ruthie_1 said:


> I bought this jacket today.... The website/iPad app does not do this item justice!
> 
> There is a removable gilet inside and a second hood for extra layer and 'both' hoods can be removed for a lighter jacket and the best thing about this?  It's the removable leather sleeves!!
> 
> This jacket could be worn as a winter coat with the inside gilet buttoned in, with the double hood and with the removable sleeves, it could be worn as a light gilet for the warmer season!  It was the last jacket in store and it was an xs, I had to snap it up!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047962


----------



## Sparklybags

Nanaz said:


> I got this sweater on sale for $20  I can't believe their markdowns.




sooo cute!!


----------



## Nanaz

pekie said:


> Looks lovely and warm!



Thank you. It is truly warm and soft.


----------



## Nanaz

Sparklybags said:


> sooo cute!!



Thanks. The best sweater i found so far.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nanaz said:


> I got this sweater on sale for $20  I can't believe their markdowns.



Looks so comfy!  Great find!


----------



## ruthie_1

mxlola17 said:


> Ruthie1 - Just to say thanks so much for posting the pics of the jacket.  I bought today and I love it, it is the perfect jacket for the British weather!!!



You're welcome!! I've been wearing it as a gilet as most places that I have been is indoor activities! 

Did you find it this jacket is selling out fast?

I can't believe the website doesn't highlight the removable sleeves.... Or the additional inside hood and gilet....


----------



## cvlshopaholic

PrettyPeanut said:


> Do they fit true to size? I am 5'7 and afraid the medium might be too short...



I'm 5'3" but would not wear the striped without leggings, it came just past my butt. The black was longer though, closer to my knees. I ordered both in medium btw.


----------



## PrettyPeanut

cvlshopaholic said:


> I'm 5'3" but would not wear the striped without leggings, it came just past my butt. The black was longer though, closer to my knees. I ordered both in medium btw.



Good to know. I think I'll try the stripe one with leggings and wear as a tunic rather than a dress. Thanks!


----------



## AEGIS

ahh they keep posting random stuff and then i go to click and they're goooooooooone


----------



## blueeyeskelli

cvlshopaholic said:


> So these booties came today, and they are incredible!! So glad I scooped them up, I have a feeling they will get some compliments.
> 
> But I have to vent about my other purchases- I must be built like a linebacker because my arms and shoulders just do not fit in the majority of zara's blazers. I need to make a mental note to order XLs or something because I feel like I'm trying to stuff sausages into the sleeves of the mediums


I have these too! and Love them they look amazing on you


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sad to say I am returing the biker leather jacket with padded shoulders.  It does not look right on me.


----------



## weibaobai

silk zara shirt


----------



## jessdressed

^^^ so cute!


----------



## authenticplease

weibaobai said:


> silk zara shirt



Love this look!


----------



## authenticplease

AEGIS said:


> ahh they keep posting random stuff and then i go to click and they're goooooooooone



Same here!  It is so frustrating!  I did have 5 boxes waiting on my doorstep yesterday though. 4pairs of shoes and a top for $19.99 each....or less.


----------



## gubbakka

Got all of these last week, from both online and store. Still waiting on lot more kids stuff and a blazer for DH. Will be keeping all of them except the dark green dress ( the lining is very cheap and doesn't fit right).Loving the ankle boots, so comfy and stylish at the same time, best of all only $20!


----------



## bgyoshi

Just ordered these jackets last night!!

This one I originally bought regular price but then couldn't stomach how much it really cost and returned it lol. Now that its $59.99, I had to snatch it up!




I don't know how this one would fit. I'm L/XL at Zara and this only had a L, so I hope it fits though! The back looks really fun!


----------



## AEGIS

bgyoshi said:


> Just ordered these jackets last night!!
> 
> This one I originally bought regular price but then couldn't stomach how much it really cost and returned it lol. Now that its $59.99, I had to snatch it up!
> 
> View attachment 2056327
> 
> 
> I don't know how this one would fit. I'm L/XL at Zara and this only had a L, so I hope it fits though! The back looks really fun!
> 
> View attachment 2056330




you like the first one? how does it fit? i've been considering pulling the trigger


----------



## AEGIS

saira1214 said:


> You never know.  At the very least, you can return.  It is definitely not pony hair. Maybe part wool?




that coat is AWFUL. idg how the original price was over $200!


----------



## bgyoshi

AEGIS said:


> you like the first one? how does it fit? i've been considering pulling the trigger



I love it, just not for original price of 159 lol. It's lined and had some scattered sequins for a little sparkle. It fits pretty true to size for me. I'm a 10/12 and the L is perfect. I like how it's edgy but feminine.


----------



## AEGIS

bgyoshi said:


> I love it, just not for original price of 159 lol. It's lined and had some scattered sequins for a little sparkle. It fits pretty true to size for me. I'm a 10/12 and the L is perfect. I like how it's edgy but feminine.
> 
> View attachment 2056497
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2056505





thanks for the pic!


----------



## alya

Just got these delivered. And I am torn.... What do you girls think. Wanted white herls for a while.


----------



## juneping

alya said:


> View attachment 2064262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2064263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2064264
> 
> 
> Just got these delivered. And I am torn.... What do you girls think. Wanted white herls for a while.



look nice in general...but i notice the little toe area look like couldn't make it all the way in...i look at stuff like that. if it doesn't bother you, then i say keep.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-S2013/358088/1048880/DRAWSTRING JEANS

Just took her home this afternoon. Not 100% convinced though..I like the fact that the fabric is thin, ideal for slouching during the warm summer days ahead


----------



## AEGIS

i keep getting more stuff from the sale...im addicted


----------



## Sweetyqbk

alya said:


> Just got these delivered. And I am torn.... What do you girls think. Wanted white herls for a while.



I would love to say they look nice, but i don't think they flatter the foot. Send back.  Just my opinion


----------



## AEGIS

sylver2 said:


> i have to suck in and hold my breath before i zip it also. looked great either way although i have to not eat, move much or breathe to hard when its closed..





laeticia said:


> I went to my local Zara and picked this up, even with the discount I still paid the equivalent of the UK full price. Hate how overpriced Zara is here!
> 
> I can't zip it up though but I liked how it looked unzipped, and there wasn't any bigger sizes
> 
> View attachment 1999722
> View attachment 1999725






indi3r4 said:


> I bought this before the sale and they're definitely look nicer unzipped (and I have to hold my breath to be able to zip mine ).. congrats!



did you guys buy the coat in your US TTS or did you size up? i just ordered it


----------



## alice87

alya said:


> View attachment 2064262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2064263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2064264
> 
> 
> Just got these delivered. And I am torn.... What do you girls think. Wanted white herls for a while.


I think they are fun! Now the hard part (I basically see the same thing on me), you feet are not small sized, and one of your foot is bigger than the other from the picture? This is why the left shoe does not fit as good as the right one  on the outside of the sole. But, at the same type, it is a typical problem for bigger feet (mine is size 11 and see this all the time when I try shoes), because shoes are so narrow even for bigger sizes, they simply don't think about feet anatomy. If you absolutely love them, keep them, they are fun! If not...


----------



## alice87

bgyoshi said:


> I love it, just not for original price of 159 lol. It's lined and had some scattered sequins for a little sparkle. It fits pretty true to size for me. I'm a 10/12 and the L is perfect. I like how it's edgy but feminine.
> 
> View attachment 2056497
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2056505


It is a very cute jacket!


----------



## alice87

Love Zara, but need to try it in the store. I wish we had one here in WA state.


----------



## audreylita

alya said:


> View attachment 2064262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2064263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2064264
> 
> 
> Just got these delivered. And I am torn.... What do you girls think. Wanted white herls for a while.



They are really cute, are they comfy?  I've been looking at them and trying to decide.  If they feel good, DEFINITELY keep them!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Wearing my new shoes and pants!  I wore these heels all day with no complaints!


----------



## alya

alice87 said:
			
		

> I think they are fun! Now the hard part (I basically see the same thing on me), you feet are not small sized, and one of your foot is bigger than the other from the picture? This is why the left shoe does not fit as good as the right one  on the outside of the sole. But, at the same type, it is a typical problem for bigger feet (mine is size 11 and see this all the time when I try shoes), because shoes are so narrow even for bigger sizes, they simply don't think about feet anatomy. If you absolutely love them, keep them, they are fun! If not...



Ha ha ha! They are definitely going back now. I am sz 9 and one of my feet is not bigger if this shoes make my feet look the way you described it they need to go back 
Thank you for great review!


----------



## bgyoshi

bgyoshi said:


> Just ordered these jackets last night!!
> 
> This one I originally bought regular price but then couldn't stomach how much it really cost and returned it lol. Now that its $59.99, I had to snatch it up!
> 
> I don't know how this one would fit. I'm L/XL at Zara and this only had a L, so I hope it fits though! The back looks really fun!



Eeek I think I have to return both 

The sparkly jacket I ordered 1 size up since I bought M last time and it was too small. But the shoulder pads on the L seem so much bigger and it looks kinda funny!

As for the jacket with the buttons down the back... I don't know what size the model is wearing but I'm only 5'4 and it looked so short on me! The sleeves were 2 inches from touching my wrist too. bummer.


----------



## TravelBug

HeartMyMJs said:


> Wearing my new shoes and pants!  I wore these heels all day with no complaints!



Cute shoes and jeans - are the jeans from Zara too?


----------



## bgyoshi

My husband says the big shoulder pads look "futuristic". :/


----------



## HeartMyMJs

TravelBug said:


> Cute shoes and jeans - are the jeans from Zara too?



Yes they are!!  It the camouflage pants with zippers.  I will take a better pic next time.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

bgyoshi said:


> My husband says the big shoulder pads look "futuristic". :/



Cute!!


----------



## imlvholic

HeartMyMJs said:


> Yes they are!!  It the camouflage pants with zippers.  I will take a better pic next time.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066016



Aren't those amazing? They look  awesome on you. I got both colors too. Love the fit!!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

imlvholic said:


> Aren't those amazing? They look  awesome on you. I got both colors too. Love the fit!!!!



Yes I love them!!  Lucky you!  I only scored the blue ones!!


----------



## audreylita

bgyoshi said:


> My husband says the big shoulder pads look "futuristic". :/
> 
> View attachment 2066006



Giorgio Armani has been showing some very square shoulder pads in recent collections.  They look very fresh and new, I personally love the look!  Zara is always knocking off what's happening on the runways.


----------



## Harpertoo

I just have to comment I love Zara! 
I have been staying away because I'm trying to be more thoughtful about my wardrobe....blah, blah, blah. Bad for impulse buying for me.

BUT it is amazing for my daughter! Most of you may be too young to relate, but Zara is wonderful for kids' clothes! fun, comfortable, stylish clothes that are not cloyingly cutesy and are at a good price point. Just had to add that...


----------



## Tiare

bgyoshi said:


> My husband says the big shoulder pads look "futuristic". :/
> 
> View attachment 2066006



I think it looks great! If it makes you feel any better, I did a fashion show of recent Helmut Lang jackets for my fiance and the best I got out of him was "Wow... those are some intense shoulder pads..."


----------



## laeticia

AEGIS said:


> did you guys buy the coat in your US TTS or did you size up? i just ordered it


 I bought it in medium, for Zara sizing I usually take a med for jackets unless its a larger fit. Hths


----------



## LABAG

weibaobai said:


> silk zara shirt



Love this! Ive never purchased from Zara, how is sizing in this blouse?


----------



## weibaobai

I'm usually a small, but this blouse is a bit cropped so I ended up getting a med, just bc I like it a little baggier.  I would say Zara is pretty true to size in general. Hope that helps!



LABAG said:


> Love this! Ive never purchased from Zara, how is sizing in this blouse?


----------



## abs914

I recently went to put on my green safari jacket with the leather sleeves and noticed a strong odor coming from the leather.  I've had multiple people smell it and they all agree, the jacket is no longer wearable. Any ideas on how to fix this? I LOVE the jacket so I need to solve this issue!


----------



## MissSusan

bgyoshi said:


> My husband says the big shoulder pads look "futuristic". :/
> 
> View attachment 2066006



Hi bgyoshi,

I have the same jacket!!  I like that this has shoulder pads actually .  Let me find the pic on my phone!!

*Edit* Here it is:


----------



## LABAG

weibaobai said:


> I'm usually a small, but this blouse is a bit cropped so I ended up getting a med, just bc I like it a little baggier.  I would say Zara is pretty true to size in general. Hope that helps!



tHANKS SO MUCH, SO SAD, iM A L AND SINCE NO XL, iLL PASS. i WOULD WANT IT TO BE LONGER AS WELL.


----------



## bgyoshi

MissSusan said:


> Hi bgyoshi,
> 
> I have the same jacket!!  I like that this has shoulder pads actually .  Let me find the pic on my phone!!
> 
> *Edit* Here it is:



It looks great on you!

for me, it actually looks better in pictures than in real life. I have a round head with short neck (lol), so it makes the shoulders even wider.


----------



## jessdressed

abs914 said:


> I recently went to put on my green safari jacket with the leather sleeves and noticed a strong odor coming from the leather.  I've had multiple people smell it and they all agree, the jacket is no longer wearable. Any ideas on how to fix this? I LOVE the jacket so I need to solve this issue!



Oh no! I just ordered this jacket too. I hope there's a way to get rid of that odor.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here is another pic of my pants and shoes.


----------



## AEGIS

did anyone ever order this blazer?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

AEGIS said:


> did anyone ever order this blazer?



I have this blazer in the other color with red elbows, plus I added a school like crest to the breast pocket. If you would like ill paste the picture

I haven't worn the blazer yet but it's really nicely made and I love the elbow patches


----------



## audreylita

I just got these shoes and they look amazing on!  Highly recommended, run don't walk to get them.  And they are comfy!

I hope they make them in other colors.


----------



## Sculli

I  Zara, their sizing depends, especially on trousers, sometimes i'm 34 another time 36. But most of The time it's true to size. 
They got The best blouses and blazers there&#65281; 
This is my last purchase.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

audreylita said:


> I just got these shoes and they look amazing on!  Highly recommended, run don't walk to get them.  And they are comfy!
> 
> I hope they make them in other colors.



Love the color!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sculli said:


> I  Zara, their seizing depends, especially on trousers, sometimes i'm 34 another time 36. But most of The time it's actual sizing.
> They got The best blouses and blazers there&#65281;
> This is my last purchase.



Cute top!!


----------



## weibaobai

Boo..there are plenty more shirts out there!  Try equipment, they have really great silk shirts!



LABAG said:


> tHANKS SO MUCH, SO SAD, iM A L AND SINCE NO XL, iLL PASS. i WOULD WANT IT TO BE LONGER AS WELL.


----------



## AEGIS

Sweetyqbk said:


> I have this blazer in the other color with red elbows, plus I added a school like crest to the breast pocket. If you would like ill paste the picture
> 
> I haven't worn the blazer yet but it's really nicely made and I love the elbow patches



oo i like the idea of adding a crest. very creative!


----------



## ncch

Has anyone hand washed a silk shirt from Zara?

I have a mulberry silk shirt that says dry clean only and I was wondering if I could hand wash in cold water.  Thanks!


----------



## bunnyr

ncch said:


> Has anyone hand washed a silk shirt from Zara?
> 
> I have a mulberry silk shirt that says dry clean only and I was wondering if I could hand wash in cold water.  Thanks!



Yes silks can be washed by hand In cold water. No heat drying.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

AEGIS said:


> oo i like the idea of adding a crest. very creative!



Thanks. I thought of the crest because I bought loubs with a crest on them with the spikes on the toe area. Anyway an on wearing them together


----------



## ncch

bunnyr said:


> Yes silks can be washed by hand In cold water. No heat drying.



Thanks!  I'm gonna try at home soon!


----------



## LinneaBee

Speaking of silk blouses and loving Zara, I am so happy to have found this great silk shirt with little hot air balloons that I saw earlier at Zara on sale now. It really is flattering on, and I have gotten so many compliments on it. 
Here is a picture (not mine, I google image searched and it came up on some blog.)


----------



## ncch

LinneaBee said:


> Speaking of silk blouses and loving Zara, I am so happy to have found this great silk shirt with little hot air balloons that I saw earlier at Zara on sale now. It really is flattering on, and I have gotten so many compliments on it.
> Here is a picture (not mine, I google image searched and it came up on some blog.)



This is the shirt i want to hand wash!  It's very cute!  How are you wearing yours?  My friend thought I was wearing pajamas!


----------



## LinneaBee

ncch said:


> This is the shirt i want to hand wash!  It's very cute!  How are you wearing yours?  My friend thought I was wearing pajamas!



That is so funny, I totally love it!
I have been wearing my with skinny black jeans and gold jewelry, also I just got this nice watch with a brown leather wriststrap (Here) that looks really great with it. Also, I have a pair of leather leggings that look great with the shirt too. 
Here is a pic of me in it with a blazer from By Malene Birger (last season). Sorry about the pic, I am cleaning out my closet so thats why the background is all crazy!

How have you been wearing it?


----------



## Jennycoach

Hi everyone, 
Have anyone got problem placing an order at zara.com. I tried 3 times this morning but didn't go through. Either i couldn't add to basket even i still see it, but it said sorry, out of stock. One after i put the credit card information and click finanlyse order, it said sorry outof stock.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jennycoach said:


> Hi everyone,
> Have anyone got problem placing an order at zara.com. I tried 3 times this morning but didn't go through. Either i couldn't add to basket even i still see it, but it said sorry, out of stock. One after i put the credit card information and click finanlyse order, it said sorry outof stock.



From my experience as soon I see something in stock, I add it to my basket and check out right away.  Some items are limited and if you see something grab it and check out.  At one point Iordered 5 different items separately because I do not want to miss out.  HTH!  Good luck!!


----------



## Sculli

MissSusan said:


> Hi bgyoshi,
> 
> I have the same jacket!!  I like that this has shoulder pads actually .  Let me find the pic on my phone!!
> 
> *Edit* Here it is:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/photoqxq.jpg/



Hii we all got the Same jacket... So Nice on you two..


----------



## ncch

LinneaBee said:


> That is so funny, I totally love it!
> I have been wearing my with skinny black jeans and gold jewelry, also I just got this nice watch with a brown leather wriststrap (Here) that looks really great with it. Also, I have a pair of leather leggings that look great with the shirt too.
> Here is a pic of me in it with a blazer from By Malene Birger (last season). Sorry about the pic, I am cleaning out my closet so thats why the background is all crazy!
> 
> How have you been wearing it?



The shirt looks good on you!  Love your whole outfit!  I love it too, I think it's adorable!  I was wearing it with jeans the day my friend thought I was wearing pajamas.. The other day I wore with black skinny pants and a black cardigan (thought it would look less like pajamas like this ) and thought it looked cute!


----------



## Sculli

My favorite blazer from zara, it's from 2 years ago, also wearing Black biker jeans from zara.


----------



## bunnyr

Sculli said:


> My favorite blazer from zara, it's from 2 years ago, also wearing Black biker jeans from zara.



This looks very nice! Love the blouse shirt too


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Has anyone tried on the multicolored jacquard pattern coat?  True to size?
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...01/1048561/MULTICOLORED JACQUARD PATTERN COAT


----------



## shesnochill

Wore my ZARA Basic blazer on Valentine's Day to work 

These blazers are amazing . They come in a variety of colors and the price is $49.90 regular. I got mine on sale for $29.


----------



## AEGIS

HeartMyMJs said:


> From my experience as soon I see something in stock, I add it to my basket and check out right away.  Some items are limited and if you see something grab it and check out.  At one point Iordered 5 different items separately because I do not want to miss out.  HTH!  Good luck!!





i do this too...then my husband judges me for the 8 zara boxes I've had delivered in less than a week....yeah 8...and awaiting 2 more...sigh


----------



## AEGIS

Sculli said:


> Hii we all got the Same jacket... So Nice on you two..





i bought the skirt in this fabric. i hope i love it


----------



## abandonedimages

mee4 said:


> I saw a bag I really like today, but it was polyurethane  It was a black duffle with an optional chain shoulder strap- wish it was leather, but it explains the $79 price tag.
> 
> They definitely discounted their items to where everything is a really good deal, especially their blazers/jackets.



I know, I love their bags, but I was a little let down to see they weren't real leather. But like you said, it explains the great price, and I may just go for it anyway!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

AEGIS said:


> i do this too...then my husband judges me for the 8 zara boxes I've had delivered in less than a week....yeah 8...and awaiting 2 more...sigh



I know the feeling!!


----------



## saira1214

HeartMyMJs said:


> I know the feeling!!
> 
> View attachment 2074789



Hahahaha, everytime my boyfriend comes over there are a ton of shipping boxes in my place.  He always sees them too! My place might as well be a Fedex/UPS depot!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

saira1214 said:


> Hahahaha, everytime my boyfriend comes over there are a ton of shipping boxes in my place.  He always sees them too! My place might as well be a Fedex/UPS depot!



I know my DH thinks I am crazy!  I told them they are all sales!!  LOL!


----------



## lovemysavior

Nanaz said:


> I got this sweater on sale for $20  I can't believe their markdowns.



I love this sweater.  I wish I would have bought it but it was gone


----------



## MissSusan

Sculli said:


> Hii we all got the Same jacket... So Nice on you two..



Sculli,

Love it!  It's amazing how different pairings can change the overall presentation of a piece.  My style leans toward dressy casual .  Regardless...this jacket looks great on you two!


----------



## luminosity

hello ladies,
what will you choose, this http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/es/en/zara-S2013/358009/1048781/COMBINATION%20HIGH%20HEEL%20SANDAL or this http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/es/en/zara-S2013/358009/1117178/LEATHER%20SANDAL ?


----------



## AEGIS

HeartMyMJs said:


> I know my DH thinks I am crazy!  I told them they are all sales!!  LOL!



lol mine still doesn't care!



HeartMyMJs said:


> I know the feeling!!
> 
> View attachment 2074789





yes!!! this is what my house looks like


----------



## jessdressed

luminosity said:


> hello ladies,
> what will you choose, this http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/es/en/zara-S2013/358009/1048781/COMBINATION%20HIGH%20HEEL%20SANDAL or this http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/es/en/zara-S2013/358009/1117178/LEATHER%20SANDAL ?



I'd choose the 2nd one


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My next purchase could well be these: 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-S2013/363008/1154523/COMBINED COURT SHOE

Pretty cute, right?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

jessdressed said:


> i'd choose the 2nd one



+1


----------



## luminosity

*jessdressed, Chinese Warrior* thanks for your opinions 
i've been eyeing satin sandal (if i remember, for F/W 2012 collection), unfortunately, it's oos before i buy it 
and now, i found it looks like satin sandal!  and will buy it now!


----------



## luminosity

*ChineseWarrior* yes, love the pattern! (re:shoes)


----------



## ncch

luminosity said:


> hello ladies,
> what will you choose, this http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/es/en/zara-S2013/358009/1048781/COMBINATION%20HIGH%20HEEL%20SANDAL or this http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/es/en/zara-S2013/358009/1117178/LEATHER%20SANDAL ?



I like the first pair!


----------



## jessdressed

luminosity said:


> jessdressed, Chinese Warrior thanks for your opinions
> i've been eyeing satin sandal (if i remember, for F/W 2012 collection), unfortunately, it's oos before i buy it
> and now, i found it looks like satin sandal!  and will buy it now!



The first pair is polyester and the 2nd pair is leather. You can't go wrong with either one of them.


----------



## luminosity

*ncch* thanks for your opinion! 
*jessdressed*, yes, it's true. but what i looking for is the model, well it would be good if the material is satin too. although the model is not too similiar, but for me thats enough.


----------



## xladyxserenityx

Have to pop in this thread for a bit of a story... Last year I saw someone post something they had gotten from Zara, a beautiful mint blazer that looked fab on them... and I lusted after it, but with so many life changes (graduating, moving around the world, new job, etc), I didn't spend the extra money for it-- it slipped away from me-- much sadness.

Then today in Jordan I found it on sale for ~$30 in a shop that is also selling lots of extra of last year's collection. Success!! So thank you, Purse Forum, for introducing me to Zara and now I have my coveted blazer.


----------



## blackice87

xladyxserenityx said:


> Have to pop in this thread for a bit of a story... Last year I saw someone post something they had gotten from Zara, a beautiful mint blazer that looked fab on them... and I lusted after it, but with so many life changes (graduating, moving around the world, new job, etc), I didn't spend the extra money for it-- it slipped away from me-- much sadness.
> 
> Then today in Jordan I found it on sale for ~$30 in a shop that is also selling lots of extra of last year's collection. Success!! So thank you, Purse Forum, for introducing me to Zara and now I have my coveted blazer.



It worked out in the end =] And on sale too! Score =]


----------



## saira1214

xladyxserenityx said:


> Have to pop in this thread for a bit of a story... Last year I saw someone post something they had gotten from Zara, a beautiful mint blazer that looked fab on them... and I lusted after it, but with so many life changes (graduating, moving around the world, new job, etc), I didn't spend the extra money for it-- it slipped away from me-- much sadness.
> 
> Then today in Jordan I found it on sale for ~$30 in a shop that is also selling lots of extra of last year's collection. Success!! So thank you, Purse Forum, for introducing me to Zara and now I have my coveted blazer.



What a great story! Congrats on finding it!


----------



## cbrooke

Just picked up this bag, was the last one too  http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-nam-S2013/358019/1088562/SHOPPER WITH ZIPS


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

cbrooke said:


> Just picked up this bag, was the last one too  http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/12201/en/zara-nam-S2013/358019/1088562/SHOPPER%20WITH%20ZIPS



Nice. That reminds me of the ysl downtown


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

I'm usually a M in Zara. Glad I got a S here.


----------



## Jennycoach

HeartMyMJs said:


> From my experience as soon I see something in stock, I add it to my basket and check out right away.  Some items are limited and if you see something grab it and check out.  At one point Iordered 5 different items separately because I do not want to miss out.  HTH!  Good luck!!



Thank you so much. I bought a Zara leopard color block jacket for $59.00. What a deal. Does anyone have it? Is it true to size. 
Do you know any site offer cash back when shop at zara?


----------



## pekie

Crazy4Handbags said:


> I'm usually a M in Zara. Glad I got a S here.



I love this coat and really want to get it but I'm not sure what to pair it with. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sterntalerli

Bought these today and really live them

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...8035/1048300/SCHUH MIT SPITZENDEKOR AM ABSATZ


----------



## spylove22

Sterntalerli said:


> Bought these today and really live them
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...8035/1048300/SCHUH MIT SPITZENDEKOR AM ABSATZ



cute


----------



## HeartMyMJs

spylove22 said:


> cute



What size did you get??  I was eyeing the black ones.  I am usually a 7 but not sure what size to get.  Either 6.5 or 7.5.


----------



## Sterntalerli

HeartMyMJs said:


> What size did you get??  I was eyeing the black ones.  I am usually a 7 but not sure what size to get.  Either 6.5 or 7.5.



I am between 38/39 (European sizes) and got the 39. The pointy forbid makes them Tighter at your toes.


----------



## Sterntalerli

spylove22 said:


> cute



Thanks- I really like them a lot  can't wait the snow to melt away


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sterntalerli said:


> I am between 38/39 (European sizes) and got the 39. The pointy forbid makes them Tighter at your toes.



Thanks!!


----------



## purse-nality

Trf dress & shoes...

Been crushing on these nude sandals ever since the spring catalogue release. Tts (7.5u.s =38 ), comfy low heels... Still thinkin about the dress. Its more light blushy pink irl. Cute, but feel kinda f21-ish --ya think?

Also wearing zara top & studded belt.


----------



## luminosity

purse-nality said:


> Trf dress & shoes...
> 
> Been crushing on these nude sandals ever since the spring catalogue release. Tts (7.5u.s =38 ), comfy low heels... Still thinkin about the dress. Its more light blushy pink irl. Cute, but feel kinda f21-ish --ya think?
> 
> Also wearing zara top & studded belt.



the dress is nice, and you have a nice body!


----------



## mf19

AEGIS said:


> did anyone ever order this blazer?



It's great, well made and fits like a glove. TTS for me


----------



## Sterntalerli

purse-nality said:


> Trf dress & shoes...
> 
> Been crushing on these nude sandals ever since the spring catalogue release. Tts (7.5u.s =38 ), comfy low heels... Still thinkin about the dress. Its more light blushy pink irl. Cute, but feel kinda f21-ish --ya think?
> 
> Also wearing zara top & studded belt.



love the shoes. i saw the dress yesterday, too and had to think about f21, too. it doesnt look as high quality to me than the usual stuff.

btw you have a great bod!!!!


----------



## juneping

purse-nality said:


> Trf dress & shoes...
> 
> Been crushing on these nude sandals ever since the spring catalogue release. Tts (7.5u.s =38 ), comfy low heels... Still thinkin about the dress. Its more light blushy pink irl. Cute, but feel kinda f21-ish --ya think?
> 
> Also wearing zara top & studded belt.



the sandals are pretty.
the dress looks very beautiful on you...perfect for date nights...


----------



## xkilljoy

It's finally time to celebrate my fellow Canadian Zara fans!! Online shopping is coming on March 6th!!


----------



## purse-nality

luminosity said:


> the dress is nice, and you have a nice body!





Sterntalerli said:


> love the shoes. i saw the dress yesterday, too and had to think about f21, too. it doesnt look as high quality to me than the usual stuff.
> 
> btw you have a great bod!!!!





juneping said:


> the sandals are pretty.
> the dress looks very beautiful on you...perfect for date nights...



thanks guys! .. *june*, your're right! hmm, maybe i should go back.. or have a quick looksie @f21 1st and see if there's something similar


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

pekie said:


> I love this coat and really want to get it but I'm not sure what to pair it with. Any suggestions?



I wore it with solid color turtle necks of various colors that are on the coat plus jeans and ankle boots.  I'm not much of a skirt person but I bet a pencil skirt and heels would look great!  To me the cut is between a boyfriend coat and a cocoon coat from the 60s, kind of mod.  It's feminine and totally fun due to the print.  At first I was afraid it might appear as if I'm wearing wall paper, but not so!  It's very wearable and versatile!  In the two days I've had it I've worn it both days lol and you know what? I've gotten compliments on it both days by complete strangers.  Who doesn't like complements?  I like them!


----------



## mf19

I'm eying the light camel ruffle leather jacket and green cargo jacket! I have a weak spot for zara coats, blazers, and heels. I think if I didn't live in England I would also own every pair of their silk pants.. So chic but so not warm


----------



## Jenny Lauren

xkilljoy said:


> It's finally time to celebrate my fellow Canadian Zara fans!! Online shopping is coming on March 6th!!



Yaaaayyy!!  Can't wait!!

Here is a new Zara coat I picked up a few weeks ago.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Here is a new Zara striped skirt I picked up a few weeks ago.


----------



## eroshery

Bought my zara necklace, dress n clutch 2 weeks ago..
for one theme..Black and white..


----------



## luminosity

eroshery said:


> Bought my zara necklace, dress n clutch 2 weeks ago..
> for one theme..Black and white..
> View attachment 2086468



aaaa i didn't see that transparent clutch on spain web 
is that clutch from ss 13 collection??


----------



## eroshery

luminosity said:


> aaaa i didn't see that transparent clutch on spain web
> is that clutch from ss 13 collection??



Yes it is..
Don't worry..it will be available soon in Spain..


----------



## erinrose

purse-nality said:


> Trf dress & shoes...
> 
> Been crushing on these nude sandals ever since the spring catalogue release. Tts (7.5u.s =38 ), comfy low heels... Still thinkin about the dress. Its more light blushy pink irl. Cute, but feel kinda f21-ish --ya think?
> 
> Also wearing zara top & studded belt.



You look so great! The shoes are fab, think I might have to pick them up too soon!


----------



## alya

eroshery said:
			
		

> Bought my zara necklace, dress n clutch 2 weeks ago..
> for one theme..Black and white..



Did u buy it on US site? I don't remember seeing it


----------



## eroshery

alya said:


> Did u buy it on US site? I don't remember seeing it



I bought from zara store here in Dubai..


----------



## alya

eroshery said:
			
		

> I bought from zara store here in Dubai..



Wow! I guess they have different stock there. It's gorgeous, your clutch


----------



## mf19

tried these on today and absolutely loved both! :

I usually am a size M but for this leather jacket I needed a L - it still fit my shoulders well and it wasn't so tight so I could do layers underneath.  The M just fit with a thin shirt underneath
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...002/1190005/LEATHER JACKET WITH RUFFLE DETAIL

Then this jacket I had to go down a size to a S to make it not so baggy
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...13/367501/1190010/PARKA WITH COLLAR ENCLOSURE


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

mf19 said:


> tried these on today and absolutely loved both! :
> 
> I usually am a size M but for this leather jacket I needed a L - it still fit my shoulders well and it wasn't so tight so I could do layers underneath.  The M just fit with a thin shirt underneath
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-neu-S2013/358002/1190005/LEATHER%20JACKET%20WITH%20RUFFLE%20DETAIL
> 
> Then this jacket I had to go down a size to a S to make it not so baggy
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-neu-S2013/367501/1190010/PARKA%20WITH%20COLLAR%20ENCLOSURE



I wanted that parka but I have so many. How's the material?  Wished there was some mod shots


----------



## deltalady

Just ordered these shoes http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2013&utm_campaign=backsoon&utm_content=button
Man it was hard getting these.  Twice they sold out in my size while they were in my cart!


----------



## jessdressed

deltalady said:


> Just ordered these shoes http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/24056/358009/1117178/LEATHER%20SANDAL?utm_source=notification&utm_medium=email&utm_term=1236120104037-V2013&utm_campaign=backsoon&utm_content=button
> Man it was hard getting these.  Twice they sold out in my size while they were in my cart!



Those are cute. You'll get a lot of use out of them.


----------



## purse-nality

Jenny Lauren said:


> Yaaaayyy!!  Can't wait!!
> 
> Here is a new Zara coat I picked up a few weeks ago.





Jenny Lauren said:


> Here is a new Zara striped skirt I picked up a few weeks ago.


U look amazing as always!  I've tried the coat on, so elegant! I live in a tropical country, but have a serious weakness for outerwear! I can only use them in travels so i'm trying to resist adding more  ..ugh. Your pic is making it harder for me to stay away! 



eroshery said:


> Bought my zara necklace, dress n clutch 2 weeks ago..
> for one theme..Black and white..
> View attachment 2086468


Luv everything! I've seen the clutch in neon pink too. So cute! Perfect for beach parties!



erinrose said:


> You look so great! The shoes are fab, think I might have to pick them up too soon!


Thanks sweetie! I'm seriously thinkin about getting the red version too. The heel height is perfect and they add instant chicness to just about any outfit! not to mention, the low price point


----------



## Mia Bella

Just bought these fun little pieces.

This is a skort and the front detail and the pockets are so cool! 




I've been going nuts over orange!! Love this cool clutch. Does anyone have this? I'm hoping that there won't be any wacky problems like the snap won't stay shut or something obnoxious like that.  *knock on wood*


----------



## purse-nality

Mia Bella said:


> Just bought these fun little pieces.
> 
> This is a skort and the front detail and the pockets are so cool!
> 
> View attachment 2091811
> 
> 
> I've been going nuts over orange!! Love this cool clutch. Does anyone have this? I'm hoping that there won't be any wacky problems like the snap won't stay shut or something obnoxious like that.  *knock on wood*
> 
> View attachment 2091817
> 
> View attachment 2091818
> 
> View attachment 2091820



Ack! Luv the skorts! I'm concerned w/ the same issues re the clutch (besides inevitable scratches/white dents). Our local store has clear and neon pink.


----------



## Mia Bella

purse-nality said:


> Ack! Luv the skorts! I'm concerned w/ the same issues re the clutch (besides inevitable scratches/white dents). Our local store has clear and neon pink.



You would look AMAZING in these skorts!!!! When I get them I'll report back.

The clutches you saw in the store, are they the same ones? Box clutch with the little pouch inside? Is it pretty small?? I have a function I'm going to on Saturday and I plan to wear my Helmut Lang classic leather pants and either a drapey Helmut Lang top in a very light dove grey or a black drapey top (undecided still ) and maybe carrying this orange clutch as a POP of color!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mia Bella said:


> Just bought these fun little pieces.
> 
> This is a skort and the front detail and the pockets are so cool!
> 
> I've been going nuts over orange!! Love this cool clutch. Does anyone have this? I'm hoping that there won't be any wacky problems like the snap won't stay shut or something obnoxious like that.  *knock on wood*



Love those skorts!  That is a cool clutch!!!


----------



## Samia

Some Zara shopping, sale and new


----------



## Samia

Also picked these flats


----------



## am2022

Mia I signed up for waiting list on this last week as it was sold out in
My siZe !
Pls do a review and a mod pic please!!! 



Mia Bella said:


> Just bought these fun little pieces.
> 
> This is a skort and the front detail and the pockets are so cool!
> 
> View attachment 2091811
> 
> 
> I've been going nuts over orange!! Love this cool clutch. Does anyone have this? I'm hoping that there won't be any wacky problems like the snap won't stay shut or something obnoxious like that.  *knock on wood*
> 
> View attachment 2091817
> 
> View attachment 2091818
> 
> View attachment 2091820


----------



## Tiare

Hauled myself to one of the Zara's on 5th and was finally able to try everything on that I'd been lusting over. 

Thankfully for my wallet, I only came away with the soft effect t-shirts (amazing substitutes for Lang's Kinetics,) and a Tibetan looking cardigan.

I also have a renewed dislike for how inconsistent the pant sizing is. I tried on 3 different ones in TRF, all in the same size 6, and it was like Goldilocks with one being two big, etc, etc... you know how it goes


----------



## purse-nality

Mia Bella said:


> You would look AMAZING in these skorts!!!! When I get them I'll report back.
> 
> The clutches you saw in the store, are they the same ones? Box clutch with the little pouch inside? Is it pretty small?? I have a function I'm going to on Saturday and I plan to wear my Helmut Lang classic leather pants and either a drapey Helmut Lang top in a very light dove grey or a black drapey top (undecided still ) and maybe carrying this orange clutch as a POP of color!



too sweet! 

yes they are the same... but, umm, now that i think about it more, maybe it was the orange that i saw and not pink. sorry i was in a rush at the time, so i wasn't able to examine closely. although as far as i remember, it was a decent clutch-size, probably somewhere between 6-7" wide, 4" tall. *Eroshery*'s pic here post# 5309 might help.

oooh. i like the sound of all-black and the neon orange pop! or play it up a bit w/ electric blue heels


----------



## juneping

bought these...not sure about the stocks...i got a back in stock email this morning but now it's out again....
and i swear i saw the same pair but in leopard somewhere but can't find that post anymore....


----------



## purse-nality

Tiare said:


> Hauled myself to one of the Zara's on 5th and was finally able to try everything on that I'd been lusting over.
> 
> Thankfully for my wallet, I only came away with the soft effect t-shirts (amazing substitutes for Lang's Kinetics,) and a Tibetan looking cardigan.
> 
> I also have a renewed dislike for how inconsistent the pant sizing is. I tried on 3 different ones in TRF, all in the same size 6, and it was like Goldilocks with one being two big, etc, etc... you know how it goes



agree! i find trf is the most size-confusing compared to the other collections, esp for bottoms. i recently tried on 6 pairs of the same size & style, and only 1 fit perfectly! ush: they were in a printed fabric so i also like to choose the best pattern that can flatter my shape -or, err, does NOT accentuate the flaws


----------



## Tiare

purse-nality said:


> agree! i find trf is the most size-confusing compared to the other collections, esp for bottoms. i recently tried on 6 pairs of the same size & style, and only 1 fit perfectly! ush: they were in a printed fabric so i also like to choose the best pattern that can flatter my shape -or, err, does NOT accentuate the flaws



The main pair I had been wanting was a creme background with an asian motif of birds and flowers. The fit was awful! Too tight in the hips and horribly baggy in the legs


----------



## purse-nality

Tiare said:


> The main pair I had been wanting was a creme background with an asian motif of birds and flowers. The fit was awful! Too tight in the hips and horribly baggy in the legs



yes i think that's the 1 i got! Cream w/ blush, pink florals & blue hummingbirds (?). I ended up w/ the first size 4 i had originally picked up from the rack before asking for more stocks from the backroom.


----------



## purse-nality

juneping said:


> static.zara.net/photos//2013/V/1/1/p/1484/201/040/2/1484201040_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1362066446484
> 
> bought these...not sure about the stocks...i got a back in stock email this morning but now it's out again....
> and i swear i saw the same pair but in leopard somewhere but can't find that post anymore....



Fabulous!  Looking forward to a mod pic! I do remember seeing a leo too. Probably from the online catalog.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

purse-nality said:


> U look amazing as always!  I've tried the coat on, so elegant! I live in a tropical country, but have a serious weakness for outerwear! I can only use them in travels so i'm trying to resist adding more  ..ugh. Your pic is making it harder for me to stay away!




Aww, thank you so very much!  Ha ha, yes, I guess you wouldn't have much need for a coat in a tropical climate!  I sadly have a huge collection of coats because it's necessary to wear one in Toronto about 6 months of the year!


----------



## Mia Bella

amacasa said:


> Mia I signed up for waiting list on this last week as it was sold out in
> My siZe !
> Pls do a review and a mod pic please!!!



Will do!! 



purse-nality said:


> too sweet!
> 
> yes they are the same... but, umm, now that i think about it more, maybe it was the orange that i saw and not pink. sorry i was in a rush at the time, so i wasn't able to examine closely. although as far as i remember, it was a decent clutch-size, probably somewhere between 6-7" wide, 4" tall. *Eroshery*'s pic here post# 5309 might help.
> 
> oooh. i like the sound of all-black and the neon orange pop! or play it up a bit w/ electric blue heels



Thanks for the info, hon! The clear one Eroshery bought is super cool too. Really liking the clear shoes/sandals/bags this Season. 



juneping said:


> static.zara.net/photos//2013/V/1/1/p/1484/201/040/2/1484201040_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1362066446484
> 
> bought these...not sure about the stocks...i got a back in stock email this morning but now it's out again....
> and i swear i saw the same pair but in leopard somewhere but can't find that post anymore....



Looooove these sandals. Some mods when you get them would be awesome!


----------



## Ellapretty

ZARA Canada is launching an online site on March 6th - and I got an invite to try the preview site - here are the 2 pieces I ordered - I love them BOTH!






The cardigan is a girl's size 14 - but I was surprised that it fit like a women's S-M. I wanted a shrunken tweed-look cardigan so I was very happy with this - and it was only $35!


----------



## juneping

juneping said:


> bought these...not sure about the stocks...i got a back in stock email this morning but now it's out again....
> and i swear i saw the same pair but in leopard somewhere but can't find that post anymore....



just want to give a review on these sandals.
they're quite comfy and look very cute and all. they're wide and my feet moved in the shoes. so they're going back. i did tighten up the lace/shoe strings but not tight enough for me unfortunately.
i wanted to post a mod pic but the app is not working. will do when it's fixed.


----------



## cesca

I ordered 2 heels and the size seems off this year. It's a size too big from what I usually wear. Anyone has the same concern?
Must return but the smaller size are out of stock


----------



## Mia Bella

I got my skort and clear box clutch today and here are a few shots 

This is the Small and it's a perfect fit. Love the deep, side slit pockets! This looks a lot more expensive than it is. Really excited about this piece!!





With the clutch, which is awesome! It's a much brighter, more neon orange in person than the pictures show online. There's a similar CC Skye clutch selling on ShopBop right now for $255. 





Showing the size of the clutch.





Profile shot.







amacasa said:


> Mia I signed up for waiting list on this last week as it was sold out in
> My siZe !
> Pls do a review and a mod pic please!!!



All sizes are available! Go go!! 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-nam-S2013/358006/1160060/WRAP MINI SKORT


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mia Bella said:


> I got my skort and clear box clutch today and here are a few shots
> 
> This is the Small and it's a perfect fit. Love the deep, side slit pockets! This looks a lot more expensive than it is. Really excited about this piece!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the clutch, which is awesome! It's a much brighter, more neon orange in person than the pictures show online. There's a similar CC Skye clutch selling on ShopBop right now for $255.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing the size of the clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profile shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All sizes are available! Go go!!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-nam-S2013/358006/1160060/WRAP MINI SKORT



So pretty!!  Looks great!!


----------



## Eternalgrace

Wow Mia Bella, you look amazing! You make me want to buy this skort too but I hate my bare legs >.<


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> I got my skort and clear box clutch today and here are a few shots
> 
> This is the Small and it's a perfect fit. Love the deep, side slit pockets! This looks a lot more expensive than it is. Really excited about this piece!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the clutch, which is awesome! It's a much brighter, more neon orange in person than the pictures show online. There's a similar CC Skye clutch selling on ShopBop right now for $255.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing the size of the clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profile shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All sizes are available! Go go!!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-nam-S2013/358006/1160060/WRAP MINI SKORT



mia,
you did it again...gorgeous!!


----------



## spylove22

mia, not fair you look too good!


----------



## imlvholic

Hi Ladies, I can't stop admiring all your hauls from Zara. 

Mia, thanks for the great review on the skort, I like it & I'll have to check it out in the store. It looks great on you w/ your long legs. 

There's so much stuff I want but I may have to wait for the sale. I wasn't able to resist getting this though...

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...am-S2013/358005/1050543/LEATHER EFFECT SHORTS
... I can't wait to wear it w/ a lot of different tops.












Mia Bella said:


> I got my skort and clear box clutch today and here are a few shots
> 
> This is the Small and it's a perfect fit. Love the deep, side slit pockets! This looks a lot more expensive than it is. Really excited about this piece!!


----------



## Jinsun

I bought these, what do you think?  My feet too wide for them?  DH likes them and says I should keep em but idk...

I really want these tory burch sandals, but I want to try them on before making the purchase.  So far I have yet to find them in stores.

I checked zappos for sandals like these but can't find any.  Any recommendations??  Or key words to search for?  I prefer sandals where my toes aren't showing.


ps sorry for my cracked heels.  hope it doesn't gross anyone out.  Apologies in advance.


----------



## Mia Bella

HeartMyMJs said:


> So pretty!!  Looks great!!





Eternalgrace said:


> Wow Mia Bella, you look amazing! You make me want to buy this skort too but I hate my bare legs >.<



Thank you so much ladies! 



juneping said:


> mia,
> you did it again...gorgeous!!



Thank you Junie! I'm sorry your lace up heels didn't work out for you. Zara shoe sizing can be so weird. ush:



spylove22 said:


> mia, not fair you look too good!



Aw thank you spylove! 



imlvholic said:


> Hi Ladies, I can't stop admiring all your hauls from Zara.
> 
> Mia, thanks for the great review on the skort, I like it & I'll have to check it out in the store. It looks great on you w/ your long legs.
> 
> There's so much stuff I want but I may have to wait for the sale. I wasn't able to resist getting this though...
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...am-S2013/358005/1050543/LEATHER EFFECT SHORTS
> ... I can't wait to wear it w/ a lot of different tops.



Thank you!!

Your shorts are fab and you look great in them! There are so many great outfit possibilities with those. They remind me of this street style capture on r29.


----------



## gymangel812

Mia Bella said:


> I got my skort and clear box clutch today and here are a few shots
> 
> This is the Small and it's a perfect fit. Love the deep, side slit pockets! This looks a lot more expensive than it is. Really excited about this piece!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the clutch, which is awesome! It's a much brighter, more neon orange in person than the pictures show online. There's a similar CC Skye clutch selling on ShopBop right now for $255.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing the size of the clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profile shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All sizes are available! Go go!!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-nam-S2013/358006/1160060/WRAP MINI SKORT



lovely mia! i ordered the skirt because of you where is your shirt from?


----------



## Mia Bella

gymangel812 said:


> lovely mia! i ordered the skirt because of you where is your shirt from?



Awesome!  You'll love it!! And thank you! 

My top is T by Alexander Wang and I got it on the Outnet but I bet you could find it elsewhere.

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/344029

It's a mesh type of fabric but it's not super see-through like the top modeled with this skort on the Zara site.


----------



## Mia Bella

gymangel812 said:


> lovely mia! i ordered the skirt because of you where is your shirt from?



Oh! Just saw that the short sleeve version (same type of mesh) is still available on the outnet. I have this top too and I got my true size (Small) first but found it too tight in the shoulders and waist (I don't like clingy tops) so I returned it and went up to a M.  

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/344041


----------



## jellybebe

Has anyone tried this jacket? How does sizing run? It looks like a great substitute for the Sandro one I missed out on (as seen on Andy Torres). I also really like the Zara one worn by Chiara Ferragni - it's similar to the one I am seeing online except it has leather-like detailing. Do you think I have missed out on that one completely? The closest boutique is 6 hours away so I can't really check in person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jellybebe

Sorry it's not letting me attach multiple pics. Andy's Sandro jacket:
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jellybebe

Chiara's Zara jacket:
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Englebert

Hi all, a new Aussie poster here 

Can anyone comment on the sizing of these loafers?

1. Printed fabric slipper

and 

2. Leopard pattern slipper?

I'm usually a standard 37/7 but looking at my Zara ballet flats, they are all a size 38. Have one pair of heeled pumps in a 38 which is half a size too big; have heard that the loafers are running a little large, is this right?

Thanks all!


----------



## Princess Pink

I just purchased this blazer.....the color is amazing, (looks so much better IRL) , the perfect shade of magenta pink I've ever seen!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Mia Bella said:


> I got my skort and clear box clutch today and here are a few shots
> 
> This is the Small and it's a perfect fit. Love the deep, side slit pockets! This looks a lot more expensive than it is. Really excited about this piece!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the clutch, which is awesome! It's a much brighter, more neon orange in person than the pictures show online. There's a similar CC Skye clutch selling on ShopBop right now for $255.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing the size of the clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profile shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All sizes are available! Go go!!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-nam-S2013/358006/1160060/WRAP MINI SKORT


 fine!

woooootwoooot! oh mannnn you look fine!


----------



## Englebert

Mia Bella said:


> I got my skort and clear box clutch today and here are a few shots
> 
> This is the Small and it's a perfect fit. Love the deep, side slit pockets! This looks a lot more expensive than it is. Really excited about this piece!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All sizes are available! Go go!!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-nam-S2013/358006/1160060/WRAP MINI SKORT



You look amazing Mia! May I ask, what size do you usually take in trousers/jeans? I ordered the XS in the skort but you look tiny and I'm worried now they'll be too small - I'm normally a 25/0-2 in pants.


----------



## honeybunch

Could someone please help on the sizing/ fit and quality of this blazer

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ZARA-BLAC...822284?pt=US_CSA_WC_Suits&hash=item41716caecc

How does it fit?  I've heard that the sleeves are quite baggy and the quality of the faux leather is not good.


----------



## Nanaz

Mia Bella said:


> I got my skort and clear box clutch today and here are a few shots
> 
> This is the Small and it's a perfect fit. Love the deep, side slit pockets! This looks a lot more expensive than it is. Really excited about this piece!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the clutch, which is awesome! It's a much brighter, more neon orange in person than the pictures show online. There's a similar CC Skye clutch selling on ShopBop right now for $255.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing the size of the clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profile shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All sizes are available! Go go!!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-nam-S2013/358006/1160060/WRAP MINI SKORT



oh my mia, you look amazing. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Nanaz

Ladies what do you think? is the jacket too big on me? it is size small. I had passed on it once before but the sale price was too good to be true to pass again.
Thanks


----------



## Dressyup

Nanaz said:


> Ladies what do you think? is the jacket too big on me? it is size small. I had passed on it once before but the sale price was too good to be true to pass again.
> Thanks



Hard to say, can you do a picture with it closed?


----------



## cesca

Nanaz said:


> Ladies what do you think? is the jacket too big on me? it is size small. I had passed on it once before but the sale price was too good to be true to pass again.
> Thanks


 
hmm from the pic, looks like the shoulder bit big 
ask someone else to take pic to get a better look how it fall in the shoulder


----------



## am2022

Simply amazing Mia !!!
Thanks
For the mod pics !!!
Wish it was available in darker color too for fall !





Mia Bella said:


> I got my skort and clear box clutch today and here are a few shots
> 
> This is the Small and it's a perfect fit. Love the deep, side slit pockets! This looks a lot more expensive than it is. Really excited about this piece!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the clutch, which is awesome! It's a much brighter, more neon orange in person than the pictures show online. There's a similar CC Skye clutch selling on ShopBop right now for $255.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing the size of the clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profile shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All sizes are available! Go go!!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-nam-S2013/358006/1160060/WRAP MINI SKORT


----------



## Sterntalerli

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../1081550/PULLOVER MIT KUNSTLEDEREINSATZ VORNE

did anyone try this on? is it TTS and how is the quality? TIA


----------



## Nanaz

Dressyup said:


> Hard to say, can you do a picture with it closed?



It is called over coat. I am wondering if it is suppose to be big. The top part (shoulders) are big. I have even tried XS and it was big on me. When you wear bulky sweater underneath it is ok but with a thin shirt or sweater it looks big. Here is another picture.


----------



## mellibelly

^^ I actually returned that coat for that very reason. It was too big in the shoulders even in the smallest size. I love the design and the sale price was great. But my bf said it looked sloppy on me because the shoulders were too wide, the body had no definition and there's no way of closing the coat. I'm a size 4 or small and even the xs  was too big. I love the coat in theory, but the fit is just way off. I would pass.


----------



## Paris Darling

Mia Bella said:


> I got my skort and clear box clutch today and here are a few shots
> 
> This is the Small and it's a perfect fit. Love the deep, side slit pockets! This looks a lot more expensive than it is. Really excited about this piece!!



Wow *Mia!* Bella indeed!
May I ask, that white sweater you're wearing? Where did you get it?


----------



## Mia Bella

Bornsocialite26 said:


> fine!
> 
> woooootwoooot! oh mannnn you look fine!



Thank you, lovely! 



Englebert said:


> You look amazing Mia! May I ask, what size do you usually take in trousers/jeans? I ordered the XS in the skort but you look tiny and I'm worried now they'll be too small - I'm normally a 25/0-2 in pants.



Thank you!! I'm a 26-27 or a 4 in jeans/trousers. The XS should be perfect for you! The skirt is supposed to sit lower on the hips so be aware when you try it on. It's not supposed to be a high waist style.



Nanaz said:


> oh my mia, you look amazing. Just gorgeous.



Thank you Nanaz. 



amacasa said:


> Simply amazing Mia !!!
> Thanks
> For the mod pics !!!
> Wish it was available in darker color too for fall !



Thank you Ama! And I agree, I'd LOVE to  have one in a navy or a black. 



Nanaz said:


> It is called over coat. I am wondering if it is suppose to be big. The top part (shoulders) are big. I have even tried XS and it was big on me. When you wear bulky sweater underneath it is ok but with a thin shirt or sweater it looks big. Here is another picture.



It does look big unfortunately. The leopard part looks good but the black bottom fans out in a strange way. I wish they'd keep things simple sometimes and not add so many different elements to their pieces!



Paris Darling said:


> Wow *Mia!* Bella indeed!
> May I ask, that white sweater you're wearing? Where did you get it?



It's a T by Alexander Wang mesh top. I got it on the Outnet but it's sold out. Maybe you can find it elsewhere!
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/344029


----------



## Englebert

*Nanaz* I think it does look too big on you  I know some things are meant to be oversized but in that case they need to be cut very carefully so that they look intentionally oversized/slouchy rather than just "too big".


----------



## Nanaz

^^^ Thank you ladies. It is going back. It is too big. As much as i love the coat i can't make it work.


----------



## mauser

Has anyone tried on this coat?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-nam-S2013/367501/1127504/SHORT MILITARY COAT

I dropped by my local Zara and they didn't have it, so I'll probably have to get it online, but I'm unsure of the size and also colour and quality.

I'm 5'2" and usually wear an S or XS at Zara. Will the XS work for me? I'd also love it if anyone could comment on the colour and quality of the coat.


----------



## honeybunch

mauser said:


> Has anyone tried on this coat?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-nam-S2013/367501/1127504/SHORT MILITARY COAT
> 
> I dropped by my local Zara and they didn't have it, so I'll probably have to get it online, but I'm unsure of the size and also colour and quality.
> 
> I'm 5'2" and usually wear an S or XS at Zara. Will the XS work for me? I'd also love it if anyone could comment on the colour and quality of the coat.



Yes, I have it in black ( I'm sure it's the same one) which I bought over the winter.  It's fairly loose fitting in areas, it's not meant to be skin tight so I'd say it's true to size.  I'm normally an XS and I took an XS in this and I can still fit a chunky jumper under it.  It's really nice quality as well.


----------



## honeybunch

Here's a pic of a celeb wearing it in black.


----------



## gymangel812

Englebert said:


> You look amazing Mia! May I ask, what size do you usually take in trousers/jeans? I ordered the XS in the skort but you look tiny and I'm worried now they'll be too small - I'm normally a 25/0-2 in pants.


i ordered a small too because of mia but it is tts. i'm usually an xs in zara (same size as you in pants) so i'd go for an xs (i reordered it in xs). the small fits, it's just kind of big.


----------



## Nanaz

Zara shirt. Love this shirt.


----------



## mauser

honeybunch said:


> Yes, I have it in black ( I'm sure it's the same one) which I bought over the winter.  It's fairly loose fitting in areas, it's not meant to be skin tight so I'd say it's true to size.  I'm normally an XS and I took an XS in this and I can still fit a chunky jumper under it.  It's really nice quality as well.


Thanks, glad to hear about the quality.

I really wanted it in black, but unfortunately, it seems it's only available in navy right now. I haven't seen the colour in person, so I'm afraid it'll look faded or old. :/


----------



## am2022

I have this  in small and I love love it !
I have the navy and its very dark almost black. !
It's meant to be oversized which is just the way I like it!


mauser said:


> Has anyone tried on this coat?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-nam-S2013/367501/1127504/SHORT MILITARY COAT
> 
> I dropped by my local Zara and they didn't have it, so I'll probably have to get it online, but I'm unsure of the size and also colour and quality.
> 
> I'm 5'2" and usually wear an S or XS at Zara. Will the XS work for me? I'd also love it if anyone could comment on the colour and quality of the coat.


----------



## Eternalgrace

mauser said:


> Has anyone tried on this coat?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-nam-S2013/367501/1127504/SHORT MILITARY COAT
> 
> I dropped by my local Zara and they didn't have it, so I'll probably have to get it online, but I'm unsure of the size and also colour and quality.
> 
> I'm 5'2" and usually wear an S or XS at Zara. Will the XS work for me? I'd also love it if anyone could comment on the colour and quality of the coat.


I bought this coat in January in the winter sale so I am not sure if they have updated this coat in anyway. I am 5'5 and I am usually an XS or a S and I ordered this coat in a S because they didn't have any XS left. I would prefer the XS because I find the sleeves a tiny bit too long and it is a little bit too loose in the chest.

In my opinion, the quality is really good. I have the navy and it it a dark navy. I would say the last close up picture on the website is pretty much how it looks in real life.


----------



## mauser

amacasa said:


> I have this  in small and I love love it !
> I have the navy and its very dark almost black. !
> It's meant to be oversized which is just the way I like it!





Eternalgrace said:


> I bought this coat in January in the winter sale so I am not sure if they have updated this coat in anyway. I am 5'5 and I am usually an XS or a S and I ordered this coat in a S because they didn't have any XS left. I would prefer the XS because I find the sleeves a tiny bit too long and it is a little bit too loose in the chest.
> 
> In my opinion, the quality is really good. I have the navy and it it a dark navy. I would say the last close up picture on the website is pretty much how it looks in real life.



Thanks, guys, your comments have really helped! Going to get myself an XS


----------



## Englebert

Thank you *Mia* and *gymangel812*! I confess it was a fait accompli by the time I posted my question as I had already ordered the XS, but I'm glad it's likely to be the right size, especially since I have to have my purchases sent to a parcel forwarder who then sends it on to me over here!

That military coat is adorable but it's the kind of thing I'd want to be able to try on - or at least return easily. Loved it last season too though!


----------



## jellybebe

Omg. Need.


----------



## honeybunch

honeybunch said:


> Could someone please help on the sizing/ fit and quality of this blazer
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ZARA-BLAC...822284?pt=US_CSA_WC_Suits&hash=item41716caecc
> 
> How does it fit?  I've heard that the sleeves are quite baggy and the quality of the faux leather is not good.



Could someone please help with this?  TIA


----------



## sneezz

Mia Bella said:


> I got my skort and clear box clutch today and here are a few shots
> 
> This is the Small and it's a perfect fit. Love the deep, side slit pockets! This looks a lot more expensive than it is. Really excited about this piece!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the clutch, which is awesome! It's a much brighter, more neon orange in person than the pictures show online. There's a similar CC Skye clutch selling on ShopBop right now for $255.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing the size of the clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profile shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All sizes are available! Go go!!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-nam-S2013/358006/1160060/WRAP MINI SKORT



You look amazeballs in that! I wish I could pull it off.


----------



## Mia Bella

sneezz said:


> You look amazeballs in that! I wish I could pull it off.



Thanks doll!! Who says you can't pull it off??? I don't believe it. 

I'm serious.


----------



## missha

Princess Pink said:


> I just purchased this blazer.....the color is amazing, (looks so much better IRL) , the perfect shade of magenta pink I've ever seen!



I've been wanting to get this blazer! With the matching trousers too! Hahaha. How does it fit? Modeling pics please!


----------



## sneezz

Mia Bella said:


> Thanks doll!! Who says you can't pull it off??? I don't believe it.
> 
> I'm serious.



You are too sweet. I wish I had your legs! I'm only 4'11".


----------



## Mia Bella

sneezz said:


> You are too sweet. I wish I had your legs! I'm only 4'11".



You have enough legs to pull off Shapers and that means you can pull off a pair of skorts!! A pretty short pair of skorts too...at least on me, which means they'd actually fit you properly.


----------



## aritziababe

Got this top today!


----------



## sneezz

Mia Bella said:


> You have enough legs to pull off Shapers and that means you can pull off a pair of skorts!! A pretty short pair of skorts too...at least on me, which means they'd actually fit you properly.



Haha you remember well! I wish they were a darker color. Perhaps I would have not courage to try them. I'm a pale Asian lol.  Thanks for the encouragement! With free shipping both ways, what have I got to lose right?

ETA: Oops waited to long..the XS is sold out.


----------



## Zbornie

Does anybody have this shirt? How do you wash it? I just bought one off EBay, and just from trying it on tons of appliques fell off. I'm scared to put it in the washing machine, I'm not sure anything will be left.


----------



## Princess Pink

missha said:


> I've been wanting to get this blazer! With the matching trousers too! Hahaha. How does it fit? Modeling pics please!



I had to get the sleeves shortened so it's still at the tailors, apart from that for me it is a perfect fit - I'm 'curvy' and it hits at all the right places The puffy shoulders may not be everyone's preference, I would actually prefer it a 'normal' shoulder line to keep the style as classic as possible, but honestly, the awesome color makes up for everything. Can't wait to pick it up and start wearing it! You MUST get it!


----------



## evoony

Ellapretty said:


> ZARA Canada is launching an online site on March 6th - and I got an invite to try the preview site - here are the 2 pieces I ordered - I love them BOTH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cardigan is a girl's size 14 - but I was surprised that it fit like a women's S-M. I wanted a shrunken tweed-look cardigan so I was very happy with this - and it was only $35!



I just ordered the same quilted leather jacket in a small! How was the sizing and fit on you, Ellapretty? It looks amazing!


----------



## Stacey D

I love Zara! Such beautiful clothing.


----------



## Mia Bella

sneezz said:


> Haha you remember well! I wish they were a darker color. Perhaps I would have not courage to try them. I'm a pale Asian lol.  Thanks for the encouragement! With free shipping both ways, what have I got to lose right?
> 
> ETA: Oops waited to long..the XS is sold out.



Aw boo!! They'll surely replenish soon though.
And of course I remember!!  We're Shaper twins.


----------



## nn21

Has anyone seen the clear version of the transparent clutch?? I keep seeing pictures of people with it and it's from zara! Please let me know, I have been dying to get a clear clutch.


----------



## goldenlife

I saw it in a Zara store (the 59th and lexington ave location- NYC). It has a black and white striped pouch inside. I would have purchased it but it was scratched. Im waiting for it to show up on online.


----------



## Jujuma

I walked in my first Zara store last week, the one on 5th. We were on our way somewhere so only had 15 min. Such a tease. Said I wanted to come back to do some bday shopping. I was thinking of how to describe the clothes, a friend asked me, we don't have one near us. I came up with a trendier Banana Republic. Agree or no? How would you describe?


----------



## nn21

goldenlife said:


> I saw it in a Zara store (the 59th and lexington ave location- NYC). It has a black and white striped pouch inside. I would have purchased it but it was scratched. Im waiting for it to show up on online.


Thank you for confirming that it's actually in the store! I have hope now that it will pop up online!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

So, I bought this skinny jeans. Finally cut off the tag after two weeks, wore it and it was AMAZING!! Fitted me like a glove, zero stretching out and I mean ZERO! So glad I returned my PEPE jeans for these. So the million dollor question, or rather 35 euro question is : should I get a back-up pair? It is only available in one shade of blue. Opinions, please?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-S2013/361514/1113358/SLIM FIT FABRIC JEANS

Am trying to be as strict as possible about my shopping


----------



## Jujuma

Chinese Warrior said:


> So, I bought this skinny jeans. Finally cut off the tag after two weeks, wore it and it was AMAZING!! Fitted me like a glove, zero stretching out and I mean ZERO! So glad I returned my PEPE jeans for these. So the million dollor question, or rather 35 euro question is : should I get a back-up pair? It is only available in one shade of blue. Opinions, please?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-S2013/361514/1113358/SLIM FIT FABRIC JEANS
> 
> Am trying to be as strict as possible about my shopping


If these are going to be your go to, day to day jeans, I would. One pair could be for daily wear, one pair for going out, justification.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thanks for chipping in, jujuma! I got a second pair, just in case I really really want it and it goes out of stock! Haha! I have 30 days to ponder...


----------



## sammie225

zara blazer and slippers from the wintersale  would love to wear them right now,but it's still too cold


----------



## talldrnkofwater

sammie225 said:


> zara blazer and slippers from the wintersale  would love to wear them right now,but it's still too cold



Great outfit!


----------



## Ellapretty

evoony said:


> I just ordered the same quilted leather jacket in a small! How was the sizing and fit on you, Ellapretty? It looks amazing!



Sorry for the late reply - I only just saw this question! I find Zara jackets have REALLY skinny sleeves - the shoulders and the rest of it fit well, but there's not much extra room in the sleeves. I wanted a shrunken/cropped look, so I'm find with a small in this - but in the other leather jacket I ordered - I went for a medium so that I could wear it over sweaters.

How is yours working out for you? Would love to see a pic!


----------



## sneezz

Mia Bella said:


> Aw boo!! They'll surely replenish soon though.
> And of course I remember!!  We're Shaper twins.



 Love my shapers! 

They're back in stock! But I still dunno how I'd style them.


----------



## Mia Bella

sneezz said:


> Love my shapers!
> 
> They're back in stock! But I still dunno how I'd style them.



Awesome!

Hm...for me, I plan to wear this skort with the top I had on in the mod shots..or pretty much any asymmetrical Helmut Lang tank/tee or scoopneck boyfriend tees...either left out over the skirt or half tucked. The skirt has a chic, classy look to it but I plan to wear it pretty casually with a pair of *Sam Edelman Gigi sandals* (pretty much any color (I have 5) and I think the nude leopard will look awesome with this outfit!!)


----------



## imlvholic

Mia Bella said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Hm...for me, I plan to wear this skort with the top I had on in the mod shots..or pretty much any asymmetrical Helmut Lang tank/tee or scoopneck boyfriend tees...either left out over the skirt or half tucked. The skirt has a chic, classy look to it but I plan to wear it pretty casually with a pair of *Sam Edelman Gigi sandals* (pretty much any color (I have 5) and I think the nude leopard will look awesome with this outfit!!)



Mia, i just got this skort on the mail in size S & OMG, they're so nice. The fit is awesome & very comfortable. I love it. Thanks for your pics Mia, no wonder they've been sold out so many times. This will be so cute for summer, white is perfect for summer.

Gosh!!! Zara really got it right lately, i've been adding more items in my basket everyday. They all add up you know. I have to control myself.

 Anybody have any idea when is the next sale?


----------



## juneping

imlvholic said:


> Mia, i just got this skort on the mail in size S & OMG, they're so nice. The fit is awesome & very comfortable. I love it. Thanks for your pics Mia, no wonder they've been sold out so many times. This will be so cute for summer, white is perfect for summer.
> 
> Gosh!!! Zara really got it right lately, i've been adding more items in my basket everyday. They all add up you know. I have to control myself.
> *
> Anybody have any idea when is the next sale*?



i recall it's end of summer...


----------



## imlvholic

juneping said:


> i recall it's end of summer...



Thanks June, i don't know if i can wait that long


----------



## Englebert

My massive order just arrived, courtesy of a friend who forwarded it to me from the States!

I got:

- S navy polkadot jersey blazer
- XS combination parka (the one with detachable leather sleeves, hood, and inner lining)
- XS animal print frill skirt
- XS black/white silky shorts (the ones with black sort of blotches on them)
- S linen/cotton Breton longline knit
- black/ecru polka dot linen tee
- XS white skort
- white stacked mid-heel sandals (37)
- couple of things for my 13mo daughter 

Am so happy with the order - EVERYTHING fits! The skirt is borderline on the small side and I worry about the frill making it functionally indecently short but looking at the website I think it probably fits the way it was intended and I just need to be careful whilst wearing it! For the record, I'm usually a size 2 top/25 jeans/0-2 pants/7 shoe. Impressed that things seem to be sized reasonably consistently at the moment as sometimes Zara is hit and miss for me!

Is it just me, or is their outerwear getting bigger? I used to always be a S in coats but the last couple of times I've had to buy an XS.

Now, a question: has anyone tried these pants on?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-S2013/358005/1191071/PRINTED TROUSERS

I really want to get them but am wary of sizing - I am almost always an XS in Zara bottoms but am scarred from recently buying a pair of XS that were just a bit too small!

Edit: re the skort and how to style - *sneezz*, I have a few ideas. I'm a Breton fanatic, and I think the skort will look adorable with navy stripes - maybe a flat loafer for a casual look. A silk button-down and simple heels (eg the white stack heeled sandals I just got) would look great, too, and in this order I just received I also got the TRF tee with the red lip print, which would look cute for an all-white look. I don't think I'll wear the skort with a basic tank as I don't think my shoulders are quite broad enough to balance that out, although I'll have a play and see how I go. A bit of drapery on the top might work quite well as well, just because the skort is quite structured.


----------



## Mia Bella

imlvholic said:


> Mia, i just got this skort on the mail in size S & OMG, they're so nice. The fit is awesome & very comfortable. I love it. Thanks for your pics Mia, no wonder they've been sold out so many times. This will be so cute for summer, white is perfect for summer.
> 
> Gosh!!! Zara really got it right lately, i've been adding more items in my basket everyday. They all add up you know. I have to control myself.
> 
> Anybody have any idea when is the next sale?



Awesome news!!  I'm glad my pics were able to help you pick a piece that you like  And I agree, I'm going to wear my skort like crazy this Spring/Summer.

PS: A little more than 2 weeks and our sneaks ship out!!


----------



## Englebert

ARGH the skort has just appeared in black on the German website (random I know, but I'm getting some stuff forwarded from Germany so I was looking there!) but it is already sold out in XS! Am getting these if it kills me!

Edit: Does anyone out there have any of the skirts that are tight to just past the hip and then have a frill that kicks out? I just got the animal print one and I love it, but I am worried about decency. Where is the bottom of the tight part meant to hit? For me it hits just past the crotch, the hem hits right at mid-thigh (which is the most flattering length for a mini, I find), and I love the way it looks except that I am scared to bend over!


----------



## mf19

black in UK too but says "coming soon"... don't think it will sell out any time soon as it still feels like winter


----------



## Englebert

I will def wear the black one in winter with tights!!


----------



## imlvholic

Englebert said:


> ARGH the skort has just appeared in *black* on the German website (random I know, but I'm getting some stuff forwarded from Germany so I was looking there!) but it is already sold out in XS! Am getting these if it kills me!


Black would be awesome too, I'll keep an eye on the US Site.

OH yes! I just checked the USsite & it's coming!


----------



## Englebert

I ordered the black skort and those blue/white floral trousers. Also ordered the light grey sweater with open-work sleeves (easier to wear with the solid front and back, especially as we'll be heading into the cooler months soon), the ikat loafers with orange trim, the orange box clutch (I already have a clear one from elsewhere and thought I'd use the orange more than the pink or yellow), and a clutch and scarf for a friend of mine.

I ordered the trousers in a size S just in case - hoping that they can be altered down a size fairly easily if needed?


----------



## AEGIS

Nanaz said:


> Ladies what do you think? is the jacket too big on me? it is size small. I had passed on it once before but the sale price was too good to be true to pass again.
> Thanks



I bought this twice and returned it both times


----------



## sneezz

Mia Bella said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Hm...for me, I plan to wear this skort with the top I had on in the mod shots..or pretty much any asymmetrical Helmut Lang tank/tee or scoopneck boyfriend tees...either left out over the skirt or half tucked. The skirt has a chic, classy look to it but I plan to wear it pretty casually with a pair of *Sam Edelman Gigi sandals* (pretty much any color (I have 5) and I think the nude leopard will look awesome with this outfit!!)



I love how you styled it. Ooh great idea! I have a pair if Gigi myself but in saddle and another pair with stones one the T strap part. Thanks!

Do you think it would look cute with this? I recently bought it.












Englebert said:


> Edit: re the skort and how to style - *sneezz*, I have a few ideas. I'm a Breton fanatic, and I think the skort will look adorable with navy stripes - maybe a flat loafer for a casual look. A silk button-down and simple heels (eg the white stack heeled sandals I just got) would look great, too, and in this order I just received I also got the TRF tee with the red lip print, which would look cute for an all-white look. I don't think I'll wear the skort with a basic tank as I don't think my shoulders are quite broad enough to balance that out, although I'll have a play and see how I go. A bit of drapery on the top might work quite well as well, just because the skort is quite structured.



Thanks for the suggestions! I happen to have a drapey pink floral silk top. Thanks for the heads up about the black color. I definitely would rather that than the ecru but lighter colors are best for Spring/Summer months for sure. My legs are pale so I fear that the ecru won't look nice against my skin tone. I'll be watching for the black to arrive on the US site.

ETA: here's the flowy top I had in mind


----------



## Englebert

*sneezz*, lovely jacket and top! I have to say that my style is a bit more drapey/minimalist so I probably wouldn't pair them with the skort, but that is purely a personal style thing - I have a tendency not to wear prints (apart from monochrome animal prints, spots and stripes) and usually keep it pretty neutral in navy/nude/grey/cream/black. But that is not to say that the skort wouldn't look great with what you have, I think you could pull together a very cute look with that jacket on your petite frame!


----------



## nerimanna

me here loves zara! 

i was only able to wear this last night - one sleeve cape dress. care tag says dry clean only but was able to do a delicate hand wash w/ no problems at all.


----------



## eroshery

Zara Blazer, dress, skirt, necklace and clutch


----------



## Englebert

LOVE that outfit *Eroshery* - looking tres chic!


----------



## sneezz

nerimanna said:


> me here loves zara!
> 
> i was only able to wear this last night - one sleeve cape dress. care tag says dry clean only but was able to do a delicate hand wash w/ no problems at all.



Love this! Can't find it on the website.


----------



## sneezz

Englebert said:


> *sneezz*, lovely jacket and top! I have to say that my style is a bit more drapey/minimalist so I probably wouldn't pair them with the skort, but that is purely a personal style thing - I have a tendency not to wear prints (apart from monochrome animal prints, spots and stripes) and usually keep it pretty neutral in navy/nude/grey/cream/black. But that is not to say that the skort wouldn't look great with what you have, I think you could pull together a very cute look with that jacket on your petite frame!



Me too I'm more minimalist but I wanted to be more adventurous and add more color and print to my outfits rather than my normal neutral combos. I just might have the courage to buy the skort since it's free shipping both ways. 

Btw, where do you see that the black one is coming soon on the US site? I can't see it.


----------



## nerimanna

sneezz said:


> Love this! Can't find it on the website.



Hi! I bought this a year ago so i'm not sure if it's available anymore, try ebay though!


----------



## vastare

Bought this ZARA Maxi dress for only $20....What do you think?
 Check out pictures on my blog
http://www.livingforsoul.com/Maxi_Dress.html


----------



## sneezz

nerimanna said:


> Hi! I bought this a year ago so i'm not sure if it's available anymore, try ebay though!



Oh that makes sense. Thanks! Love it on you though.


----------



## Jujuma

nerimanna said:


> me here loves zara!
> 
> i was only able to wear this last night - one sleeve cape dress. care tag says dry clean only but was able to do a delicate hand wash w/ no problems at all.


I want this!! I have a function. Just out of curiosity how tall are you? I'm a little older, but more than that I was in a car accident a couple years ago and haven't gone that short since. I'm only 5'2" so sometimes things will be a little longer on me. I'm def not a pantyhose girl but my dermo had great looking legs the other day and she had on Sally Hansen leg makeup, who knew? Anyway, if not too personal, ow tall are ou? TIA


----------



## Jujuma

nerimanna said:


> me here loves zara!
> 
> i was only able to wear this last night - one sleeve cape dress. care tag says dry clean only but was able to do a delicate hand wash w/ no problems at all.


It's not on web site anymore . Maybe in store?


----------



## -blank

eroshery said:


> Zara Blazer, dress, skirt, necklace and clutch
> 
> View attachment 2114515



love this look! so cruise-y 
btw, is the clutch still available in stores ?


----------



## c0uture

Ordered these pants on Friday, I'm in love with the color!


----------



## Nanaz

nerimanna said:


> me here loves zara!
> 
> i was only able to wear this last night - one sleeve cape dress. care tag says dry clean only but was able to do a delicate hand wash w/ no problems at all.



This is a pretty dress.


----------



## Englebert

*c0uture* those jeans are a lovely colour - perfect for early summer! I am too scared to wear light-coloured jeans though 

*sneezz* I ordered the skort from the German site, I didn't look on the US one, sorry! But I'm sure that it is coming. I actually think I won't wear the black one until the weather cools down here, will try and get maximal wear out of the white one while I still can! Since you have free shipping both ways, what's to lose? I think this is the kind of piece that you will kick yourself for not getting if you don't buy it and then miss out. There are a lot of wrap mini skirts around at the moment (which I love!) but the skort is fantastic because you don't have to worry about decency when you sit down!!!

*nerimanna* - I LOVE that dress on you and loved it when it was around in store/online! I wanted to buy it so badly but I have a baby, am still breastfeeding, and let's face it, where would I wear it anyway? Haha.

I'm wearing my new cotton/linen breton knit today. It's such an easy piece, I wish I'd bought the black stripe as well as the blue stripe now!


----------



## sneezz

Englebert said:


> *c0uture* those jeans are a lovely colour - perfect for early summer! I am too scared to wear light-coloured jeans though
> 
> *sneezz* I ordered the skort from the German site, I didn't look on the US one, sorry! But I'm sure that it is coming. I actually think I won't wear the black one until the weather cools down here, will try and get maximal wear out of the white one while I still can! Since you have free shipping both ways, what's to lose? I think this is the kind of piece that you will kick yourself for not getting if you don't buy it and then miss out. There are a lot of wrap mini skirts around at the moment (which I love!) but the skort is fantastic because you don't have to worry about decency when you sit down!!!
> 
> *nerimanna* - I LOVE that dress on you and loved it when it was around in store/online! I wanted to buy it so badly but I have a baby, am still breastfeeding, and let's face it, where would I wear it anyway? Haha.
> 
> I'm wearing my new cotton/linen breton knit today. It's such an easy piece, I wish I'd bought the black stripe as well as the blue stripe now!



Oh I did just that! Figured if it didn't look good then I'll just return. Thanks for the encouragement (thanks *Mia* for posting the modeling pic in the first place!). It definitely looks like a good wardrobe staple. I googled it and found it featured on quite a few fashion blogs and it was interesting to see how everyone styled it so differently.

So you think the black one would be more for Fall months? Probably too hot to wear in the Summer huh?


----------



## Englebert

Well, I assume that the black ones are the same weight fabric as the white ones (although not sure). You could definitely wear them in summer! The only reason I think I won't wear mine in summer as much is that I know I definitely won't wear the white ones in the cooler months and I want to get as much wear out of them as I can. But I think the black ones can be worn in any situation where you would wear black shorts (which I don't have and wouldn't wear) or a black mini (which I do have and do wear!).


----------



## sweetfrock

Hi ladies, I purchased this top, but I'm not sure how i should style it. 

I was thinking a leather skirt or shorts, or leggings? 

What do you think? I don't exactly have nice long pins for legs so my options are kind of limited...

cdnb.lystit.com/photos/2013/02/19/zara-off-white-combination-jacquard-top-product-1-6517734-276481226_large_flex.jpeg


----------



## nerimanna

Jujuma said:


> It's not on web site anymore . Maybe in store?



Hi Jujuma! Just to get back with you on your Q's 

This was way last season so I'm afraid this is no longer available in stores. but try googling keywords zara black cape dress, you'll get hits on a few online sellers/merchants who still carry this dress.

My height, we are the same just 5"2!  With our height, I find the need sometimes to alter and shorten straps/length of dresses to get a right fit. I think you should totally rock a short dress again! I find scars very intriguing and beautiful for the stories behind them. I see a lot of people wear them proud. You are a survivor after all! 

I couldn't resist posting this too at the Zara thread hihi I tend to loiter 

Have a nice day!


----------



## nerimanna

Englebert said:


> *c0uture* those jeans are a lovely colour - perfect for early summer! I am too scared to wear light-coloured jeans though
> 
> *sneezz* I ordered the skort from the German site, I didn't look on the US one, sorry! But I'm sure that it is coming. I actually think I won't wear the black one until the weather cools down here, will try and get maximal wear out of the white one while I still can! Since you have free shipping both ways, what's to lose? I think this is the kind of piece that you will kick yourself for not getting if you don't buy it and then miss out. There are a lot of wrap mini skirts around at the moment (which I love!) but the skort is fantastic because you don't have to worry about decency when you sit down!!!
> 
> *nerimanna* - I LOVE that dress on you and loved it when it was around in store/online! I wanted to buy it so badly but I have a baby, am still breastfeeding, and let's face it, where would I wear it anyway? Haha.
> 
> I'm wearing my new cotton/linen breton knit today. It's such an easy piece, I wish I'd bought the black stripe as well as the blue stripe now!


Thank you! It actually took me a year later from the time I bought it to the night I was able to wear it lol  For me, It was one of those little black dress, definitely not a classic LBD but the modern and fashion forward kind so I kind of wished in my head for a time and place I could wear it.


----------



## nerimanna

Nanaz said:


> This is a pretty dress.


Thank you! Have a great day


----------



## sneezz

Englebert said:


> Well, I assume that the black ones are the same weight fabric as the white ones (although not sure). You could definitely wear them in summer! The only reason I think I won't wear mine in summer as much is that I know I definitely won't wear the white ones in the cooler months and I want to get as much wear out of them as I can. But I think the black ones can be worn in any situation where you would wear black shorts (which I don't have and wouldn't wear) or a black mini (which I do have and do wear!).



Oh ok lol. Will see how the ecru fits first! I ordered XS. Hope it fits. I bought an XS pair of cuffed dress shorts 2 years back and wish it had been an XXS (that particular style had XXS sizes) but they only had XS in stock.


----------



## eroshery

Englebert said:


> LOVE that outfit *Eroshery* - looking tres chic!


Thank you Englebert



-blank said:


> love this look! so cruise-y
> btw, is the clutch still available in stores ?


 Thanks..
I have no idea for the B/w clutch..
but I saw a neon transparant clutch on the store..


----------



## Meta

sweetfrock said:


> Hi ladies, I purchased this top, but I'm not sure how i should style it.
> 
> I was thinking a leather skirt or shorts, or leggings?
> 
> What do you think? I don't exactly have nice long pins for legs so my options are kind of limited...
> 
> cdnb.lystit.com/photos/2013/02/19/zara-off-white-combination-jacquard-top-product-1-6517734-276481226_large_flex.jpeg



I think you should be able to pair the top with anything that is slightly more fitted as the top has a slightly loose fit, especially at the hem. Cropped ankle pants, pencil skirts, shorts, or even straight/skinny jeans would look good paired with this top. Hope that helps!


----------



## c0uture

Englebert said:


> *c0uture* those jeans are a lovely colour - perfect for early summer! I am too scared to wear light-coloured jeans though



Lol thanks! Don't be, you should get a pair.. They're different and fun


----------



## -blank

eroshery said:


> Thanks..
> I have no idea for the B/w clutch..
> but I saw a neon transparant clutch on the store..



Aww, I don't think it's available anymore.  haha but it's alright


----------



## authenticplease

eroshery said:


> Zara Blazer, dress, skirt, necklace and clutch
> 
> View attachment 2114515



Adore your clutch.....I have been admiring the neon colors too! Of course, not certain if I would get much use from them but I saw Solange with her clutch(pretty certain it is not Zara)today so.......who knows. http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...3/358019/1142014/COLORED METHACRYLATE BOX BAG

Here is the link to the orange clutch on Zara.com

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...3/358019/1142014/COLORED METHACRYLATE BOX BAG


----------



## aritziababe

I juz ordered this. Hopefully it look good on me.


----------



## imlvholic

Hey, I just ordered that black skort, since I really love the white version. It's available in the US site now.


----------



## sneezz

imlvholic said:


> Hey, I just ordered that black skort, since I really love the white version. It's available in the US site now.



Thanks! I'll order it too now!


----------



## Englebert

I'm wearing the white skort today! Teamed it with a nude silk Equipment blouse with snakeskin print collar and placket, and taupe flat loafers with rose gold studs. Loving it!


----------



## sneezz

Englebert said:


> I'm wearing the white skort today! Teamed it with a nude silk Equipment blouse with snakeskin print collar and placket, and taupe flat loafers with rose gold studs. Loving it!



Let's see a pic!


----------



## cakegirl

I just ordered a bunch of black, white, and grey tees and tanks for spring summer- loose v neck, draped tank, v neck back and snake pattern. I actually don't get a ton from Zara but I love the tees and they hold up- even better than my Alexander Wang and some other pricier brands.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I want to order the skort too.  I will get in black.  I am usually a 6-8, should I get the small??


----------



## Mia Bella

HeartMyMJs said:


> I want to order the skort too.  I will get in black.  I am usually a 6-8, should I get the small??


Hmm I'm a solid 4, sometimes a 2 and I got the S. I think it'd be safer for you to get the M. Because this is a skort, you have to accomodate the shorts portion and if it's too small the shorts will ride...up. You know. ush:  so my vote is the M but you can also order both a S and M to be safe and just return the other.


----------



## dozzaroo

HeartMyMJs said:


> I want to order the skort too.  I will get in black.  I am usually a 6-8, should I get the small??



I am a UK 10-12 which is a 6-8 US and I ordered the small because the waist was HUGE in the Medium... To be safe order both , but Small was perfect for me. For reference I am a size 27 in most jeans


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mia Bella said:


> Hmm I'm a solid 4, sometimes a 2 and I got the S. I think it'd be safer for you to get the M. Because this is a skort, you have to accomodate the shorts portion and if it's too small the shorts will ride...up. You know. ush:  so my vote is the M but you can also order both a S and M to be safe and just return the other.


 
Thanks Mia!  I went to the store and they are sold out there.  I will order the medium.  I think the S is too small for me.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Mia Bella

dozzaroo said:


> I am a UK 10-12 which is a 6-8 US and I ordered the small because the waist was HUGE in the Medium... To be safe order both , but Small was perfect for me. For reference I am a size 27 in most jeans



I'm usually a 27 in skinnies/jeans. I feel like you're closer to a US 4, like myself. 



HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks Mia!  I went to the store and they are sold out there.  I will order the medium.  I think the S is too small for me.  Thank you so much.



You're welcome! I say, if you have narrow hips but a shapely booty, you could be good with a S. If you have wider hips (like myself) then I think the M would be best for you. The skort is supposed to sit right on your hips so I can see someone with narrow hips having issues going up in size. 

I really don't want to lead you astray but again, I'm a true 4 and the Small is perfect. I know if I were even the tiniest bit wider in the hips, the skort would be too small and would ride up to the narrower part of my waist and give me that dreaded front wedgie.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

dozzaroo said:


> I am a UK 10-12 which is a 6-8 US and I ordered the small because the waist was HUGE in the Medium... To be safe order both , but Small was perfect for me. For reference I am a size 27 in most jeans


 
Thanks hun!  I ordered the medium.  We'll see.  I am a size 27-28 in jeans.  I have wider hips though.

Is the waist elastic?


----------



## juneping

dozzaroo said:


> I am a UK 10-12 which is a 6-8 US and I ordered the small because the waist was HUGE in the Medium... To be safe order both , but Small was perfect for me. For reference I am a size 27 in most jeans



I am a UK 8 or 10...US 2/4...so i think you're a US 4-6....


----------



## Mia Bella

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks hun!  I ordered the medium.  We'll see.  I am a size 27-28 in jeans.  I have wider hips though.
> 
> Is the waist elastic?


The waist isn't elastic or stretchy at all.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mia Bella said:


> The waist isn't elastic or stretchy at all.


 
Thanks!!  I think the medium is perfect, I hope!!


----------



## sneezz

My white skort was delivered today. Wow that was fast! Can't wait to try it! 

*HeartMyMJs* hope you like yours too!


----------



## LAdreamer

I can't decide if I should get the white or black skort???


----------



## HeartMyMJs

LAdreamer said:


> I can't decide if I should get the white or black skort???


 
Get both while you can!  I am sure these will be sold out pretty soon!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sneezz said:


> My white skort was delivered today. Wow that was fast! Can't wait to try it!
> 
> *HeartMyMJs* hope you like yours too!


 
Hi loves!!!!!  I want to see!  I couldn't decide what size to get earlier.  I ended up ordering a medium.


----------



## sneezz

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi loves!!!!!  I want to see!  I couldn't decide what size to get earlier.  I ended up ordering a medium.



It's too big! :cry:  Likely the black one will have to go back too..unless it runs smaller.  Hope yours works out!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sneezz said:


> It's too big! :cry:  Likely the black one will have to go back too..unless it runs smaller.  Hope yours works out!


 
What size did you get??  Is it tts?


----------



## HollieDollie

Does anyone have these?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...u-S2013/358009/1082570/WEDGE HIGH TOP SNEAKER

I ordered them in black and they arrived today, they would be my PERFECT wedge sneaker if they werent so thin on the heel. I can see me wobbling in them so they might have to go back. Does anyone else have them and how do you find them?


----------



## sneezz

HeartMyMJs said:


> What size did you get??  Is it tts?



For me it runs big. I usually wear an XXS-XS and it runs more like S on me. I had about 2 inches of extra space in the waist. Too bad this style doesn't come in XXS like some of their other styles (I have a pair of shorts in XS that came in XXS as well but fits ok but a little loose now).


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sneezz said:


> For me it runs big. I usually wear an XXS-XS and it runs more like S on me. I had about 2 inches of extra space in the waist. Too bad this style doesn't come in XXS like some of their other styles (I have a pair of shorts in XS that came in XXS as well but fits ok but a little loose now).


 
You are sooo tiny!!!!  Skinny you!!  Do they have skorts in kids size?  Maybe it will fit you better.  I am a size 6-8 (27-28), big booty and hips!  I hope it fits!!


----------



## sneezz

HeartMyMJs said:


> You are sooo tiny!!!!  Skinny you!!  Do they have skorts in kids size?  Maybe it will fit you better.  I am a size 6-8 (27-28), big booty and hips!  I hope it fits!!



The story of my life!  I just took a look at the girls' section. Nada. Oh well it wasn't meant to be. There are some cute shorts in that section though! I'm sure it will look great on you!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sneezz said:


> The story of my life!  I just took a look at the girls' section. Nada. Oh well it wasn't meant to be. There are some cute shorts in that section though! I'm sure it will look great on you!


 
Can it be altered?  That sucks.  Is it cute??  I can't wait!


----------



## sneezz

HeartMyMJs said:


> Can it be altered?  That sucks.  Is it cute??  I can't wait!



Idk. I am not that crazy about it actually. My friend said it looked like a tennis skort and it kinda does lol. Not sure I wanna go through the trouble if you KWIM.


----------



## Dressyup

sneezz said:


> For me it runs big. I usually wear an XXS-XS and it runs more like S on me. I had about 2 inches of extra space in the waist. Too bad this style doesn't come in XXS like some of their other styles (I have a pair of shorts in XS that came in XXS as well but fits ok but a little loose now).



Uh oh. I was going to order these skorts... in xs, will it be too big for me too? I wear size 24 in pretty much every denim brand 7 of mankind, Joe's, etc.


----------



## LAdreamer

Okay, I think I'm going to order the skorts! But, I have no idea what I will wear with it. Does anyone have any modeling pictures or ideas??


----------



## Englebert

*sneezz*, I agree the skort runs a bit big. I am usually an XS in their bottoms although occasionally an S, but after wearing the skort for a day it is borderline big on me. Not sure whether to bother getting them taken in or not... probably not.


----------



## sneezz

Dressyup said:


> Uh oh. I was going to order these skorts... in xs, will it be too big for me too? I wear size 24 in pretty much every denim brand 7 of mankind, Joe's, etc.



I wear the same size in SFAM and other brands as well. The waist will likely be too big. However I also lack hips so idk. If you have hips then maybe it will sit better on you than I. With free shipping both ways it's worth a try!



LAdreamer said:


> Okay, I think I'm going to order the skorts! But, I have no idea what I will wear with it. Does anyone have any modeling pictures or ideas??



Mia Bella posted a modeling pic a few pages back. But I'd imagine it would go with loosely fitted as well as tight fitted tops. If you google search it you'll find modeling pics from a bunch of fashion bloggers.



Englebert said:


> *sneezz*, I agree the skort runs a bit big. I am usually an XS in their bottoms although occasionally an S, but after wearing the skort for a day it is borderline big on me. Not sure whether to bother getting them taken in or not... probably not.



Hmm if it's not sliding off then not worth the trouble I guess.


----------



## Dressyup

sneezz said:


> I wear the same size in SFAM and other brands as well. The waist will likely be too big. However I also lack hips so idk. If you have hips then maybe it will sit better on you than I. With free shipping both ways it's worth a try!
> 
> 
> 
> Mia Bella posted a modeling pic a few pages back. But I'd imagine it would go with loosely fitted as well as tight fitted tops. If you google search it you'll find modeling pics from a bunch of fashion bloggers.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm if it's not sliding off then not worth the trouble I guess.



Thanks for your reply! I have no hips either so I guess I'll just save my money...Bummers!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Just picked up a new blazer!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I love it!!!


----------



## imlvholic

Sweetyqbk said:


> Just picked up a new blazer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2116925
> 
> I love it!!!


Great looking blazer for Spring.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sneezz said:


> Idk. I am not that crazy about it actually. My friend said it looked like a tennis skort and it kinda does lol. Not sure I wanna go through the trouble if you KWIM.


Oh no!  Sorry it did not work out for you.  I hope I like mines.


----------



## brigadeiro

I'm in love with the embroidered bomber I recently bought:   Looking forward to using it, now that the weather's cooling down.  



​ 

​ 

​ 

​


----------



## sneezz

Dressyup said:


> Thanks for your reply! I have no hips either so I guess I'll just save my money...Bummers!





HeartMyMJs said:


> Oh no!  Sorry it did not work out for you.  I hope I like mines.



So the black one came today and compared to the ecru it's not terribly loose. It fits right at my hips.  I'm debating whether to keep or not. As you can see there's extra 1/4-1/2" with the ecru.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sneezz said:


> So the black one came today and compared to the ecru it's not terribly loose. It fits right at my hips.  I'm debating whether to keep or not. As you can see there's extra 1/4-1/2" with the ecru.


 
Looks great!!!  I like it!


----------



## Dressyup

sneezz said:


> So the black one came today and compared to the ecru it's not terribly loose. It fits right at my hips.  I'm debating whether to keep or not. As you can see there's extra 1/4-1/2" with the ecru.



Just for reference, how tall are you? I used to play tennis, and none of my shorts were that cute hahaha. I think the white one looks more like tennis shorts though.


----------



## sneezz

Dressyup said:


> Just for reference, how tall are you? I used to play tennis, and none of my shorts were that cute hahaha. I think the white one looks more like tennis shorts though.



I'm 4'11" and I agree with you.  They do look more like tennis shorts vs the black.

ETA: I think the black should fit you.


----------



## sneezz

LAdreamer said:


> Okay, I think I'm going to order the skorts! But, I have no idea what I will wear with it. Does anyone have any modeling pictures or ideas??



http://styleloving.com/items/clothing/zara-wrap-mini-skort


----------



## LAdreamer

sneezz said:


> http://styleloving.com/items/clothing/zara-wrap-mini-skort



Thank you! I ended up ordering the white. But after seeing you in the black (you look great, btw!) I kind of feel like I should get that too!!


----------



## Englebert

*sneezz* the black looks great on you - I think you should keep it!

I am glad to hear the black is cut a little smaller, that will suit me too.

*Dressyup* - I'm a 25 with no hips and I think the white ones will be too big for you. But from what *sneezz* says the black ones may work better?

*Brigadeiro* - it's a beautiful rendition of the embroidered bomber, not my style but looks just gorgeous! When you wear it you must post pics


----------



## sneezz

HeartMyMJs said:


> Looks great!!!  I like it!



Thanks! Just not sure it fits that well in the hip area. I wish I had MiA Bella's figure! Lol.



LAdreamer said:


> Thank you! I ended up ordering the white. But after seeing you in the black (you look great, btw!) I kind of feel like I should get that too!!



You're welcome and thanks! You should get both hehe. 



Englebert said:


> *sneezz* the black looks great on you - I think you should keep it!
> 
> I am glad to hear the black is cut a little smaller, that will suit me too.
> 
> *Dressyup* - I'm a 25 with no hips and I think the white ones will be too big for you. But from what *sneezz* says the black ones may work better?
> 
> *Brigadeiro* - it's a beautiful rendition of the embroidered bomber, not my style but looks just gorgeous! When you wear it you must post pics



Thanks! Idk if it's just me but I noticed a lot of black versions of apparel seem to be cut smaller vs their white counterparts. Weird. I'm sure the black one will fit you nicely as well!


----------



## evoony

Ellapretty said:


> Sorry for the late reply - I only just saw this question! I find Zara jackets have REALLY skinny sleeves - the shoulders and the rest of it fit well, but there's not much extra room in the sleeves. I wanted a shrunken/cropped look, so I'm find with a small in this - but in the other leather jacket I ordered - I went for a medium so that I could wear it over sweaters.
> 
> How is yours working out for you? Would love to see a pic!



Thanks Ella! I received the jacket on Friday, but I just went to exchange it today at the store. I originally ordered a small (which fit) but like you mentioned, the sleeves were pretty tight. I kept thinking that I would pop a stitch somewhere, somehow. Anyway I was lucky enough that they had a medium in the stockroom, so I happily exchanged it. 

I cannot wait to wear it! I love the quilted texture and the softness of the faux leather -- it's definitely going to become a staple in my wardrobe!

(P.S. Ignore the disaster zone that is my room. The quarter just ended, and I'm still living in the aftermath of finals. )


----------



## Mia Bella

brigadeiro said:


> I'm in love with the embroidered bomber I recently bought:   Looking forward to using it, now that the weather's cooling down.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Great shots! This jacket is so fun!



sneezz said:


> So the black one came today and compared to the ecru it's not terribly loose. It fits right at my hips.  I'm debating whether to keep or not. As you can see there's extra 1/4-1/2" with the ecru.



You look AWESOME in this black skort!  I really like the way you're wearing it too with the sweater and nude pumps. Tres chic. Keep! Keep! Keep! 

OMG. I need the black now. 

Also, in regards to the sizing difference between the black and ecru...possibly just inconsistencies in manufacturing. (?) I hope when I get the black it won't be that much smaller than the ecru because it would probably be to small on me.


----------



## Dressyup

Englebert said:


> *sneezz* the black looks great on you - I think you should keep it!
> 
> I am glad to hear the black is cut a little smaller, that will suit me too.
> 
> *Dressyup* - I'm a 25 with no hips and I think the white ones will be too big for you. But from what *sneezz* says the black ones may work better?
> 
> *Brigadeiro* - it's a beautiful rendition of the embroidered bomber, not my style but looks just gorgeous! When you wear it you must post pics



After reading what sneezz and you wrote. I got excited and I'm ordering the black ones!! I'm crossing fingers! Haha my boyfriend got annoyed at me about debating. He was like "ITS FREE SHIPPING AND RETURNS WHAT IS THERE TO LOSE?!?!"

I guess I drive him insane at times.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Can anyone recall if there is a mid season sale for Zara? I just moved to Spain...


----------



## mf19

Chinese Warrior said:


> Can anyone recall if there is a mid season sale for Zara? I just moved to Spain...



don't think so - just end of season...


----------



## sneezz

evoony said:


> Thanks Ella! I received the jacket on Friday, but I just went to exchange it today at the store. I originally ordered a small (which fit) but like you mentioned, the sleeves were pretty tight. I kept thinking that I would pop a stitch somewhere, somehow. Anyway I was lucky enough that they had a medium in the stockroom, so I happily exchanged it.
> 
> I cannot wait to wear it! I love the quilted texture and the softness of the faux leather -- it's definitely going to become a staple in my wardrobe!
> 
> (P.S. Ignore the disaster zone that is my room. The quarter just ended, and I'm still living in the aftermath of finals. )



You look awesome! Praytell which jacket is it? 



Mia Bella said:


> Great shots! This jacket is so fun!
> 
> You look AWESOME in this black skort!  I really like the way you're wearing it too with the sweater and nude pumps. Tres chic. Keep! Keep! Keep!
> 
> OMG. I need the black now.
> 
> Also, in regards to the sizing difference between the black and ecru...possibly just inconsistencies in manufacturing. (?) I hope when I get the black it won't be that much smaller than the ecru because it would probably be to small on me.



Thanks Mia! Haha get it! It is probably just that..inconsistent manufacturing. However I find black colored items usually run smaller than the white versions, not sure why. Perhaps Englebert can weigh in when she gets hers. I might get it taken in a little more. You don't think it looks a little wide in the hips on me?

ETA: *Dressyup*, EXACTLY!  Just do it! Lmao. Be sure to post some pics when you get it.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just saw CNN-Zara is under fire again for using sweatshop-like working conditions in Argentina...


----------



## erinrose

Sweetyqbk said:


> Just picked up a new blazer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2116925
> 
> I love it!!!


 
Congrats on your new blazer! I´m thinking of ordering it, do you think it´s worth the money!


----------



## LAdreamer

finally got the white ones.. but i'm not loving it- i think they have to go back! will try the black ones out!


----------



## tatsu_k

got orange transparent clutch  now only to figure out what to style it with in summer


----------



## sneezz

LAdreamer said:


> finally got the white ones.. but i'm not loving it- i think they have to go back! will try the black ones out!



Sorry to hear it didn't work out. Hope you have better luck with the black skort.


----------



## Dressyup

LAdreamer said:


> finally got the white ones.. but i'm not loving it- i think they have to go back! will try the black ones out!



Can I ask why you didn't like it? I just ordered the black ones and I like to hear opinions


----------



## LAdreamer

*sneezz* Yeah, it just wasn't for me! But hopefully I'll have better luck with the black! 

*dressyup* It just didn't seem to sit right on my hips. I ordered an XS and I normally wear a 25 in designer jeans... It was a bit loose and felt a little like a pair of tennis skorts!


----------



## sheherezade

I've been looking at this jacket for spring. http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...13/367501/1081501/STUDDED+JACKET+WITH+POCKETS Does anyone have it? If so, I would love to see a picture of it where the jacket is zipped  up.


----------



## neenabengals

Could anyone please help me?  The embroidered bomber jacket - is it fairly oversized or should I just order my normal zara size?  I am a UK 12 - should I order a M?  Many thanks


----------



## ilovekitty

Has anyone bought this leather court shoe in beige ?? How is quality?? 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-nam-S2013/358009/1198048/LEATHER%20COURT%20SHOE


----------



## lapindelune

More questions!
Has anyone seen this parka in store? I really want to know if that 'thing' is a hood or just a floppy collar???

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...13/367501/1190010/PARKA+WITH+COLLAR+ENCLOSURE


----------



## cakegirl

I just got my big box of tees. I'm keeping all  of them except the draped top:
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-nam-S2013/358008/1215012/DRAPED+TOP

The high neck and draping look awkward.

I got 2 each of the silk tank, v back tee, and loose v neck tee. They are all great basics, drapey and fit well.


http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...n/zara-nam-S2013/358008/1121135/SILK+VEST+TOP

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...S2013/358034/1205135/T-SHIRT+WITH+V-NECK+BACK
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...nam-S2013/358034/1049232/LOOSE+V-NECK+T-SHIRT

I am trying to decide on the snake pattern top with collar detail. It is really cool, but a little loose. The front is longer than the back, like reverse shirt tails.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../1113085/SNAKE+PATTERN+TOP+WITH+COLLAR+DETAIL


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I want the mustache scarf!  Anyone seen it irl?  Is it soft and fluffy?


----------



## luminosity

i saw zara webstore, and saw the dress that i've eyeing this time! http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/es/en/zara-S2013/358003/1242505/PRINTED+DRESS beautiful 
i'm 150 cm tall, do you think xs won't too long for me? this will be my first time buying zara dress
thank you


----------



## fortheloveof

It's not a hood.



lapindelune said:


> More questions!
> Has anyone seen this parka in store? I really want to know if that 'thing' is a hood or just a floppy collar???
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...13/367501/1190010/PARKA+WITH+COLLAR+ENCLOSURE


----------



## brigadeiro

neenabengals said:


> Could anyone please help me?  The embroidered bomber jacket - is it fairly oversized or should I just order my normal zara size?  I am a UK 12 - should I order a M?  Many thanks



Are you referring to the jacket I posted pics of earlier? If so, I think an M would be good for a UK 12...and the sizing will be flexible due to its design.  HTH!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

I just got this Zara coat I TOTALLY LOVEEEE!


----------



## brigadeiro

Englebert said:


> *Brigadeiro* - it's a beautiful rendition of the embroidered bomber, not my style but looks just gorgeous! When you wear it you must post pics



Thanks *Englebert*! I wore it today, but didn't get to take a pic, will do so next time


----------



## neenabengals

brigadeiro said:


> Are you referring to the jacket I posted pics of earlier? If so, I think an M would be good for a UK 12...and the sizing will be flexible due to its design.  HTH!



Hi yes, your jacket.  I have ordered a size medium - hope it fits!  

I read your blog post about this jacket too - do you still love it as much as you did when you first got it? I am worried that it is a bit 'trendy' but that said, I LOVE embroidery and i love college jackets so I do think I will wear it.  I am 36 - do you think I am too old to wear this?  

How do you tend to style your jacket?  I love how its styled here 
http://www.chictopia.com/photo/show/819667-Bomber-zara-jacket


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I'm thinking about getting the embroidered bomber jacket as well I love it!!


----------



## Dressyup

neenabengals said:


> Hi yes, your jacket.  I have ordered a size medium - hope it fits!
> 
> I read your blog post about this jacket too - do you still love it as much as you did when you first got it? I am worried that it is a bit 'trendy' but that said, I LOVE embroidery and i love college jackets so I do think I will wear it.  I am 36 - do you think I am too old to wear this?
> 
> How do you tend to style your jacket?  I love how its styled here
> http://www.chictopia.com/photo/show/819667-Bomber-zara-jacket



I am a big fan of the jacket too. I don't think it looks young. The embroidery is quite elegant in my opinion.


----------



## neenabengals

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm thinking about getting the embroidered bomber jacket as well I love it!!



Yay, glad to see some fellow fans!  Do you think you'll get it?  How do you plan to wear it/ style it? 

I love the fact that its reversible - I really hope it fits and I like it when I get it.  Bought it online yesterday so will post back when I receive it.


----------



## neenabengals

Dressyup said:


> I am a big fan of the jacket too. I don't think it looks young. The embroidery is quite elegant in my opinion.



Thanks for your comments about its age appropriateness.  A lot of my clothes are boring neutral colours so I do worry about the jackets 'trendiness' but then again, I love statement pieces (normally wear scarves) so I would hope to wear this jacket to jazz up my boring clothes 

 I LOVE the embroidery on it too, so pretty.  

Do you have/ or planning to get the jacket?


----------



## Dressyup

neenabengals said:


> Thanks for your comments about its age appropriateness.  A lot of my clothes are boring neutral colours so I do worry about the jackets 'trendiness' but then again, I love statement pieces (normally wear scarves) so I would hope to wear this jacket to jazz up my boring clothes
> 
> I LOVE the embroidery on it too, so pretty.
> 
> Do you have/ or planning to get the jacket?


I was thinking about it but the price turned me off. If money wasn't an issue I would get it in a heartbeat... Maybe I'll make it a DIY project haha...

Anyway I think it will go well in your closet. I would totally pair it with my favorite tee and jeans. Itll look so effortless and chic!


----------



## neenabengals

Dressyup said:


> I was thinking about it but the price turned me off. *If money wasn't an issue I would get it in a heartbeat*... Maybe I'll make it a DIY project haha...
> 
> I'm trying to justify its price by saying its reversible so in effect I get two jackets in one.... haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would totally pair it with my favorite tee and jeans.[/B] Itll look so effortless and chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds lovely!  I do hope I like it when I receive it....
Click to expand...


----------



## Englebert

luminosity said:


> i saw zara webstore, and saw the dress that i've eyeing this time! http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/es/en/zara-S2013/358003/1242505/PRINTED+DRESS beautiful
> i'm 150 cm tall, do you think xs won't too long for me? this will be my first time buying zara dress
> thank you



That dress is gorgeous, but if it's already that length on the model, it will be at least mid-calf on you, possibly even longer. The print is a repeating pattern, though, so it would be able to be hemmed - the issue is more whether the fit is right through the torso as that model is probably close to 180cm. Is it free shipping and returns for you? If so I'd just order it and try it out!


----------



## laksalala

Hi ladies. Happy Easter!  So I got 2 things from Zara. The black skort was too big, so it is going back. I can't decide on these shoes. What do you think?  Thanks


----------



## Ellapretty

evoony said:


> Thanks Ella! I received the jacket on Friday, but I just went to exchange it today at the store. I originally ordered a small (which fit) but like you mentioned, the sleeves were pretty tight. I kept thinking that I would pop a stitch somewhere, somehow. Anyway I was lucky enough that they had a medium in the stockroom, so I happily exchanged it.
> 
> I cannot wait to wear it! I love the quilted texture and the softness of the faux leather -- it's definitely going to become a staple in my wardrobe!
> 
> (P.S. Ignore the disaster zone that is my room. The quarter just ended, and I'm still living in the aftermath of finals. )



That looks SO chic! I'm wondering if I should try exchanging my jacket for a medium now - I don't want to pop a stitch either LOL!


----------



## EmmieB

Ladies, if you notice zara employees looking a bit annoyed lately, its because the new work shoes are insanely painful which explains their peeved mood!


----------



## luminosity

Englebert said:


> That dress is gorgeous, but if it's already that length on the model, it will be at least mid-calf on you, possibly even longer. The print is a repeating pattern, though, so it would be able to be hemmed - the issue is more whether the fit is right through the torso as that model is probably close to 180cm. Is it free shipping and returns for you? If so I'd just order it and try it out!



yeah, maybe it looks like maxi dress on me LOL. nope, that would be impossible to ship to my country.
well, guess i have to let go that dress..


----------



## mf19

laksalala said:


> Hi ladies. Happy Easter!  So I got 2 things from Zara. The black skort was too big, so it is going back. I can't decide on these shoes. What do you think?  Thanks
> 
> View attachment 2122753



Love the style but they seem a little big?


----------



## brigadeiro

neenabengals said:


> Hi yes, your jacket.  I have ordered a size medium - hope it fits!
> 
> I read your blog post about this jacket too - do you still love it as much as you did when you first got it? I am worried that it is a bit 'trendy' but that said, I LOVE embroidery and i love college jackets so I do think I will wear it.  I am 36 - do you think I am too old to wear this?
> 
> How do you tend to style your jacket?  I love how its styled here
> http://www.chictopia.com/photo/show/819667-Bomber-zara-jacket



Haha, snap! I am 36 too (37 in August)!  Having said that, I still wear Mickey Mouse tees :shame: 

I still do love it (I did only get the jacket last week or so).  I am not worried about 'trends', because that jacket is so 'me', I have always been drawn to oriental-themed clothing (used to and still do - wear kimonos, etc), and have never quite 'dressed my age' (well, compared to many people my age, or even younger), I love bombers, and I also love classics with a twist (such as an embroidered bomber).  Hope you like it too!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

laksalala said:


> Hi ladies. Happy Easter!  So I got 2 things from Zara. The black skort was too big, so it is going back. I can't decide on these shoes. What do you think?  Thanks
> 
> View attachment 2122753


 
They are really cute!  Are they big on?  Looks big on you.


----------



## crashtestdummy

I love Zara!  Just got this bag a week ago.  Got tonnes of compliments on it.


----------



## lovemysavior

I love it too!  Can you show a mod pic please?
 *sorry forgot the link.


----------



## lovemysavior

seahorseinstripes said:


> I just got this Zara coat I TOTALLY LOVEEEE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121343



Mod pic please


----------



## HeartMyMJs

crashtestdummy said:


> I love Zara!  Just got this bag a week ago.  Got tonnes of compliments on it.
> View attachment 2123697


 
Love the color!!  Is it big?


----------



## crashtestdummy

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the color!!  Is it big?



It's just right.  It's a little bit bigger than my Speedy 25 and fits me well.  I'm 5'2" and 110lbs.  It can be worn over the shoulder with the thin strap but it's not long enough to be crossbody.

It's the same one that Olivia Palermo is using in the pic below but hers look bigger than mine.  They also had the black one in store but in silver hardware.  Hers also look glazed.  Mine is more matte.  For C$79, it's a good deal for a colourful summer bag!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

crashtestdummy said:


> It's just right.  It's a little bit bigger than my Speedy 25 and fits me well.  I'm 5'2" and 110lbs.  It can be worn over the shoulder with the thin strap but it's not long enough to be crossbody.
> 
> It's the same one that Olivia Palermo is using in the pic below but hers look bigger than mine.  They also had the black one in store but in silver hardware.  Hers also look glazed.  Mine is more matte.  For C$79, it's a good deal for a colourful summer bag!
> 
> View attachment 2123804


 
I love it!!  Nice!  Is it real leather?


----------



## mxlola17

I ordered the lime green version of this bag online.  I found a picture of one of the Made in Chelsea Girls wearing it and it looks really cute:

http://atfashionforte.com/style/street-style-260312/


----------



## HeartMyMJs

mxlola17 said:


> I ordered the lime green version of this bag online.  I found a picture of one of the Made in Chelsea Girls wearing it and it looks really cute:
> 
> http://atfashionforte.com/style/street-style-260312/


 
Awesome color too!!!


----------



## crashtestdummy

mxlola17 said:


> I ordered the lime green version of this bag online.  I found a picture of one of the Made in Chelsea Girls wearing it and it looks really cute:
> 
> http://atfashionforte.com/style/street-style-260312/



Ooohhh!!!  That looks really cute for summer!  I don't think my wardrobe can carry something in that colour (the blue version was already a big departure for my otherwise neutral coloured bag collection) but I'm sure you'll definitely rock it!


----------



## crashtestdummy

HeartMyMJs said:


> I love it!!  Nice!  Is it real leather?



Hmmmmm...  I'm not a leather expert but it feels soft and squishy but it's light with no strong leather smell.  Maybe faux?  I'll try to get a super closeup of the leather grain.  Haha!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

crashtestdummy said:


> Hmmmmm...  I'm not a leather expert but it feels soft and squishy but it's light with no strong leather smell.  Maybe faux?  I'll try to get a super closeup of the leather grain.  Haha!


 
I looked on the website and the black is not.  But the other colors are part cow leather.  Weird?

It's still cute though and the price is right!


----------



## crashtestdummy

HeartMyMJs said:


> I looked on the website and the black is not.  But the other colors are part cow leather.  Weird?
> 
> It's still cute though and the price is right!



You're right.  In the Canadian website, the black and lime green are Polyurethane but the blue one states cow leather and polycarbonate.  That is weird!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

crashtestdummy said:


> You're right.  In the Canadian website, the black and lime green are Polyurethane but the blue one states cow leather and polycarbonate.  That is weird!


 
I know.  Weird.  I will check it out!  Love the bag!


----------



## aggiebaby

HeartMyMJs said:


> I know.  Weird.  I will check it out!  Love the bag!



I just went to check it out because I've been eyeing that bag, but I didn't like it because it wasn't leather.

It seems the two bags have different names. The black is "MINI BOWLING BAG WITH ZIPS" while the blue is "STRUCTURED COMBINATION BOWLING BAG." The sizes are different too.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Newest additions so in love 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Me wearing the black and white ones so comfy wore from 12 too 12 and not one bit of pain or discomfort


----------



## crashtestdummy

blueeyeskelli said:


> Newest additions so in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124167
> 
> 
> Me wearing the black and white ones so comfy wore from 12 too 12 and not one bit of pain or discomfort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124169
> View attachment 2124170



Whoa!  Those shoes rock!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

blueeyeskelli said:


> Newest additions so in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124167
> 
> 
> Me wearing the black and white ones so comfy wore from 12 too 12 and not one bit of pain or discomfort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124169
> View attachment 2124170



Yes those shoes rock!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

So I joined the bandwagon of the skorts!!  I like it so far!!  Excuse my pale legs!!


----------



## sneezz

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 2124412
> 
> 
> So I joined the bandwagon of the skorts!!  I like it so far!!  Excuse my pale legs!!



It looks great on you G!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sneezz said:


> It looks great on you G!



Thanks love!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Bought this : http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...013/358003/1212522/TWO-TONE+COMBINATION+DRESS

So fuss free; it's going to be my staple this summer.


----------



## neenabengals

brigadeiro said:


> Haha, snap! I am 36 too (37 in August)!  Having said that, I still wear Mickey Mouse tees :shame:
> 
> I still do love it (I did only get the jacket last week or so).  I am not worried about 'trends', because that jacket is so 'me', I have always been drawn to oriental-themed clothing (used to and still do - wear kimonos, etc), and have never quite 'dressed my age' (well, compared to many people my age, or even younger), I love bombers, and I also love classics with a twist (such as an embroidered bomber).  Hope you like it too!




Haha, I'm 37 in July! I received the Zara bomber today and I am in LOVE!!!  It is absolutely gorgeous, feels so heavy and luxurious.  I can see that it will look great dressed down with jeans but could also be quite dressy with black pants and a silk top.  I think I am going to get a lot of wear out of this.... I am so glad I got it!! 

I also love classics with a twist and embroidery - in the noughties, I lived in Maharishi clothes!!  I like that this jacket reminds me of those clothes/ that era yet still looks very 'now' if you know what I mean ...


----------



## Dressyup

neenabengals said:


> Haha, I'm 37 in July! I received the Zara bomber today and I am in LOVE!!!  It is absolutely gorgeous, feels so heavy and luxurious.  I can see that it will look great dressed down with jeans but could also be quite dressy with black pants and a silk top.  I think I am going to get a lot of wear out of this.... I am so glad I got it!!
> 
> I also love classics with a twist and embroidery - in the noughties, I lived in Maharishi clothes!!  I like that this jacket reminds me of those clothes/ that era yet still looks very 'now' if you know what I mean ...



Yay! Show it off! Show it off! I wanna see it


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here are few items I got earlier this year.  I meant to post them but I forgot.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Here's the yellow/white dress that I got yesterday. Quite in love with it; I think it will give plenty mileage this summer. 

The pink printed skinny was purchased last week; already worn them when the sun came out to play (briefly)((


----------



## Chinese Warrior

So sorry for the duplicates; my first time at it!


----------



## neenabengals

Dressyup said:


> Yay! Show it off! Show it off! I wanna see it



Here you go, some pics.  

Doh! I always look top heavy in these type of photos as I'm photographing with my iphone trying to cover my face haha... 

For reference, I am a UK size 12.  Wearing with my COS leather panel trousers and belstaff boots - couldnt be bothered to change my boots  but if I was going out, I would probably wear it with these trousers but switch to with heels or wedge boots.

Bottom photo shows it when worn reversible.

Scuse the messy wardrobe (I am in the process of trying to organise it!) and my bengal cat who is snoozing on the bottom right


----------



## aggiebaby

Quick question, you girls are getting all these nice things, do you pay full price for them? Or do you wait for it to go on sale?

Zara's stuff is nice, but some of their dresses are $100+ !


----------



## Dressyup

neenabengals said:


> Here you go, some pics.
> 
> Doh! I always look top heavy in these type of photos as I'm photographing with my iphone trying to cover my face haha...
> 
> For reference, I am a UK size 12.  Wearing with my COS leather panel trousers and belstaff boots - couldnt be bothered to change my boots  but if I was going out, I would probably wear it with these trousers but switch to with heels or wedge boots.
> 
> Bottom photo shows it when worn reversible.
> 
> Scuse the messy wardrobe (I am in the process of trying to organise it!) and my bengal cat who is snoozing on the bottom right



You look fantastic! My boyfriend likes it too ! I need to somehow incept him and get him to buy it for me

I actually like it with your boots. Gives it a feminine tough look!


----------



## neenabengals

Dressyup said:


> You look fantastic! My boyfriend likes it too ! I need to somehow incept him and get him to buy it for me
> 
> I actually like it with your boots. Gives it a feminine tough look!



Ah thank you  I hate posting photos on here - everyone always looks so skinny....  Hhhm, I would never have thought of wearing it with the boots - maybe I'll give it a go!

Haha, so funny that you want your boyf to buy it for you... as that is exactly what I tried to do too when my boyfriend said he liked it but he was having none of it... so I bought it anyway 

Hope you manage to get it, I think you'll really like it


----------



## blueeyeskelli

crashtestdummy said:


> Whoa!  Those shoes rock!



Thank you x


----------



## blueeyeskelli

crashtestdummy said:


> Whoa!  Those shoes rock!



Thank you I am so in love with them lol


----------



## Sweetyqbk

erinrose said:


> Congrats on your new blazer! I´m thinking of ordering it, do you think it´s worth the money!



I think so...other than zara i cant imagine anyone selling a great blazer for under 100 bucks. I look at theory, j crew, etc. they arent as fashionable and cost a lot more. I say go for it


----------



## clcoons

Do you ladies think they will be doing those fantasy tweed blazers again this season? I only purchased the mint one last year and I missed out on so many of the gorgeous colors. I'd love to see them come back!


----------



## sneezz

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here are few items I got earlier this year.  I meant to post them but I forgot.
> View attachment 2125843
> 
> View attachment 2125844



Love love love! Especially the jacket! Too bad it's not available anymore. 

Can anyone vouch for their shoe quality? Contemplating ordering a pair of girls' shoes since adults start from size 6.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sneezz said:


> Love love love! Especially the jacket! Too bad it's not available anymore.
> 
> Can anyone vouch for their shoe quality? Contemplating ordering a pair of girls' shoes since adults start from size 6.



Thanks!!  I have not worn it yet.  It just sits in my closet.

As for shoes it is a hit or miss for me.  Some of the shoes are comfy and some are painful.  The sizes are off because I am usually a 7.  So I have to buy 6.5 and 7.5 to see what fits.


----------



## sneezz

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks!!  I have not worn it yet.  It just sits in my closet.
> 
> As for shoes it is a hit or miss for me.  Some of the shoes are comfy and some are painful.  The sizes are off because I am usually a 7.  So I have to buy 6.5 and 7.5 to see what fits.



What are you waiting for? Wear it? Or is it too warm now? 

Lol THAT off huh? You don't fit the 7s? I'd best not even try as my feet are very sensitive (I have mini bunions on my pinky toes ush to poor quality shoes.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sneezz said:


> What are you waiting for? Wear it? Or is it too warm now?
> 
> Lol THAT off huh? You don't fit the 7s? I'd best not even try as my feet are very sensitive (I have mini bunions on my pinky toes ush to poor quality shoes.



Yes it is getting warm here in Orange County.  It has faux leather sleeves!!  I will be sweating just wearing it!  Zara does not make 7s.  That us why I have to get both sizes.

Btw...I got new Chanel stuff.  I did not do a reveal.  It's in my album.  Tell me what you think?!?!


----------



## mishybelle

Chinese Warrior said:


> Here's the yellow/white dress that I got yesterday. Quite in love with it; I think it will give plenty mileage this summer.
> 
> The pink printed skinny was purchased last week; already worn them when the sun came out to play (briefly)((
> 
> View attachment 2126071



Love the white and yellow dress on you!!! So chic and ready for summer!! I almost bought this... Now I'm thinking I should have!!


----------



## mishybelle

Got my online order today and seriously, Zara must hate because this is the second order in a row where they screwed up my shoe order! They sent me a 38 instead of a 36 in the strappy black leather sandal. Last time they sent me two left foot shoes in a different style. fail Zara!!




At least the clothes saved te day. Here is the A-line sleeveless dress. It's actually Kelly green in person and is super cute with my Jimmy Choo gold strappy sandals. Fits tts. 




This is the yellow dress with shoulder pads. It's def a goldenrod color. The fabric is mehand, there's no lining and it will probably wrinkle. Otherwise, I like the style, but my gosh, this dress is short!!!! I'm only 5-2 with a big bum and this hits high on the thigh... If I don't pull it down, the hem sits right under my bum. I miiiiight keep it for a hot date  fits tts.




I also got the halter neck dress in fuchsia. Ugh. It fits me a little funny in the torso. Otherwise it's true to size... Maybe even a little big.


----------



## EmmieB

mishybelle said:


> View attachment 2128411
> 
> 
> This is the yellow dress with shoulder pads. It's def a goldenrod color. The fabric is mehand, there's no lining and it will probably wrinkle. Otherwise, I like the style, but my gosh, this dress is short!!!! I'm only 5-2 with a big bum and this hits high on the thigh... If I don't pull it down, the hem sits right under my bum. I miiiiight keep it for a hot date  fits tts.



I think the yellow dress looks hot  Can you dress it down with stockings?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

mishybelle said:


> Got my online order today and seriously, Zara must hate because this is the second order in a row where they screwed up my shoe order! They sent me a 38 instead of a 36 in the strappy black leather sandal. Last time they sent me two left foot shoes in a different style. fail Zara!!
> 
> View attachment 2128413
> 
> 
> At least the clothes saved te day. Here is the A-line sleeveless dress. It's actually Kelly green in person and is super cute with my Jimmy Choo gold strappy sandals. Fits tts.
> 
> View attachment 2128411
> 
> 
> This is the yellow dress with shoulder pads. It's def a goldenrod color. The fabric is mehand, there's no lining and it will probably wrinkle. Otherwise, I like the style, but my gosh, this dress is short!!!! I'm only 5-2 with a big bum and this hits high on the thigh... If I don't pull it down, the hem sits right under my bum. I miiiiight keep it for a hot date  fits tts.
> 
> View attachment 2128412
> 
> 
> I also got the halter neck dress in fuchsia. Ugh. It fits me a little funny in the torso. Otherwise it's true to size... Maybe even a little big.



I like the yellow dress!!


----------



## sneezz

HeartMyMJs said:


> Yes it is getting warm here in Orange County.  It has faux leather sleeves!!  I will be sweating just wearing it!  Zara does not make 7s.  That us why I have to get both sizes.
> 
> Btw...I got new Chanel stuff.  I did not do a reveal.  It's in my album.  Tell me what you think?!?!



D'oh! Maybe for next season lol. Oh how weird that they don't make 7s! 

What brand and style are your booties btw? 

Oh daaaaahling I just love the new bag! Can you post a pic of it on? And the yen wallet is a beauty! It's not blue? Lol. Congrats!! I'm surprised you didn't get a red WOC instead hehe.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sneezz said:


> D'oh! Maybe for next season lol. Oh how weird that they don't make 7s!
> 
> What brand and style are your booties btw?
> 
> Oh daaaaahling I just love the new bag! Can you post a pic of it on? And the yen wallet is a beauty! It's not blue? Lol. Congrats!! I'm surprised you didn't get a red WOC instead hehe.



No they do not make 7s.  I have no idea why???

As for my booties they are h&m.

Yes I will do an action photo.  LOL!  I will let u know when I do.  Yes it is black.  For some reason it looked blue!  LOL!

I still love the WOC but it can wait.  Hehehe!  I think I am done for now.


----------



## Dressyup

I got it!  I like it, but don't know if I love it enough to keep it .  This is how I would wear it.  I'm usually a 24 or 25 and the xs fits pretty loosely.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dressyup said:


> I got it!  I like it, but don't know if I love it enough to keep it .  This is how I would wear it.  I'm usually a 24 or 25 and it fits pretty loosely.



It looks cute!!


----------



## luminosity

i just received this clutch, rigid evening bag from winter 2012 collection. well, indeed it's beautiful  but when i opened it ........  i hate the smell.


----------



## sneezz

HeartMyMJs said:


> No they do not make 7s.  I have no idea why???
> 
> As for my booties they are h&m.
> 
> Yes I will do an action photo.  LOL!  I will let u know when I do.  Yes it is black.  For some reason it looked blue!  LOL!
> 
> I still love the WOC but it can wait.  Hehehe!  I think I am done for now.



I just noticed that of the children's shoes. They carry 2.5 and 3.5 but not 3 which is my size. Grr.

Hehe looking to your action shot and glad you are satisfied with your collection for now!



Dressyup said:


> I got it!  I like it, but don't know if I love it enough to keep it .  This is how I would wear it.  I'm usually a 24 or 25 and the xs fits pretty loosely.



I feel the same way about mine. I decided to keep it pending my finding many ways to wear it that is. Mine is still a tad loose in the waist but I'm going to see if tucking in a top or adding a belt over it will help. I might see if I can have it taken in a little. Otherwise it goes back. I returned the white one yesterday.
I ordered a cute lace crocheted mini skirt from express last night that I know will fit and I'm more excited about that than this skort.

Yours looks very nice on you! Can't tell that it's loose. Is it terribly loose? What are your reservations about it other than it being loose on you?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

mishybelle said:


> Love the white and yellow dress on you!!! So chic and ready for summer!! I almost bought this... Now I'm thinking I should have!!



Thanks Mishybelle!! Have u seen the black/white version! Very chic too, plus good for all seasons! But I figured that for that price point, it's ok to buy a more summery color


----------



## Chinese Warrior

sneezz said:


> Love love love! Especially the jacket! Too bad it's not available anymore.
> 
> Can anyone vouch for their shoe quality? Contemplating ordering a pair of girls' shoes since adults start from size 6.



Hihi! I own two ballet flats from them, very comfy and TTS. But, i would say that they probably would last for another year or so, max. Oh well!


----------



## sneezz

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hihi! I own two ballet flats from them, very comfy and TTS. But, i would say that they probably would last for another year or so, max. Oh well!



Thanks for weighing in! I guess you get what you pay for. The 2 pairs I have my eye on are flats (one flat sandal and one ballet flat) but they don't see to carry size 3 in girls! I think 2.5 is too small and 3.5 would be too long! Darn my small feet.


----------



## kelbell35

New clutch modeled by my kitty, Audrey. She liked the box better.


----------



## Nadin22

kelbell35 said:


> New clutch modeled byc my kitty, Audrey. She liked the box better.
> 
> View attachment 2128956



Oooh, what a cutie! Congrats on your new clutch, very pretty!


----------



## Dressyup

sneezz said:


> I just noticed that of the children's shoes. They carry 2.5 and 3.5 but not 3 which is my size. Grr.
> 
> Hehe looking to your action shot and glad you are satisfied with your collection for now!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about mine. I decided to keep it pending my finding many ways to wear it that is. Mine is still a tad loose in the waist but I'm going to see if tucking in a top or adding a belt over it will help. I might see if I can have it taken in a little. Otherwise it goes back. I returned the white one yesterday.
> I ordered a cute lace crocheted mini skirt from express last night that I know will fit and I'm more excited about that than this skort.
> 
> Yours looks very nice on you! Can't tell that it's loose. Is it terribly loose? What are your reservations about it other than it being loose on you?



It is not terribly loose. If I wear leggings underneath , it fits perfect. My reservations is price I think. The fabric feels pretty good but the zipper is kinda shoddy and weak. I'm not sure if it is my shorts or not. And for fifty dollars I also got a B Brian Atwood pumps ( down from 400) that got so many compliments as I was walking around the store. Even before I purchased it! I also could buy silk Tucker dress for around fifty as well.    

The crochet shorts sound adorable! I have one but I haven't worn it yet. It's because I got it on sale last fall and the weather is just starting to warm up. I can't wait to wear it! I think you will like yours.


----------



## neenabengals

Dressyup said:


> I got it!  I like it, but don't know if I love it enough to keep it .  This is how I would wear it.  I'm usually a 24 or 25 and the xs fits pretty loosely.



You look great!!!  I say keep them, definitely.

You know what would look great over your top?..... the embroidered bomber


----------



## Dressyup

Dude you are totally right! It would complete that outfit! Haha. I'm gonna put it on my list. By the way, how is the material on the bomber? Light or heavy? If I have time I'll try to go to Zara to look at it, provided they carry it.


----------



## neenabengals

Dressyup said:


> Dude you are totally right! It would complete that outfit! Haha. I'm gonna put it on my list. By the way, how is the material on the bomber? Light or heavy? If I have time I'll try to go to Zara to look at it, provided they carry it.



The material itself is a fairly light satin material but because its reversible, its basically double the material plus the embroidery - so it feels substantial,  luxurious but not heavy.   Hope that makes sense .  

Let me know what you think of it if you try it on


----------



## sneezz

Dressyup said:


> It is not terribly loose. If I wear leggings underneath , it fits perfect. My reservations is price I think. The fabric feels pretty good but the zipper is kinda shoddy and weak. I'm not sure if it is my shorts or not. And for fifty dollars I also got a B Brian Atwood pumps ( down from 400) that got so many compliments as I was walking around the store. Even before I purchased it! I also could buy silk Tucker dress for around fifty as well.
> 
> The crochet shorts sound adorable! I have one but I haven't worn it yet. It's because I got it on sale last fall and the weather is just starting to warm up. I can't wait to wear it! I think you will like yours.



Oh I see. Well if you're comparing it to a pair of BA pumps that you got at a steal of course it's difficult to justify! You know, the zipper on mine is like that too! It's so hard to pull up and down that I'm afraid of breaking it. Hmm good point.

No I bought a crochet lace skirt not shorts but it's real flirty and less than the cost of this skort by only a little.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Has anyone purchased a suede bag from Zara before? I've had my eye on one and was wondering how they hold up/quality? Thanks!


----------



## Dressyup

sneezz said:


> Oh I see. Well if you're comparing it to a pair of BA pumps that you got at a steal of course it's difficult to justify! You know, the zipper on mine is like that too! It's so hard to pull up and down that I'm afraid of breaking it. Hmm good point.
> 
> No I bought a crochet lace skirt not shorts but it's real flirty and less than the cost of this skort by only a little.



Oh my bad. A skirt is good too! I walked by an Express and it seems like they have a sale going on and giving out 25 dollar gift cards for spending 50.  Did you take advantage of that? Hard to say though because the skirt may not be in store.

So your shorts have bad zippers too! Maybe it is a design flaw then. It likes to get stuck in the middle. Too bad


----------



## sneezz

Dressyup said:


> Oh my bad. A skirt is good too! I walked by an Express and it seems like they have a sale going on and giving out 25 dollar gift cards for spending 50.  Did you take advantage of that? Hard to say though because the skirt may not be in store.
> 
> So your shorts have bad zippers too! Maybe it is a design flaw then. It likes to get stuck in the middle. Too bad



Oh they are? I tried the skirt on in store and it was flawed (zipper got stuck and the tiers were sewn in such a way that the skirt hung lower on the right vs left side). So I passed on it in store cuz both 00s were like that. I ordered a few from online instead to pick the best one out of 4 pairs (I used a $50 off $200 code so I had to order 4!). Hoping at least one is straight at the hem!

Are you leaning towards returning your skort cuz of quality issues?

I tried it on with some belts in my closet..idk. I wonder of it'd be worth it to take it to a tailor to have it taken in or have an elastic band put in? Probably too much trouble. I'm not used to wearing anything on my hip line lol. I hiked it up a little above in these pics.  Ugh I don't like it with the top tucked in. I am so shapeless. It looks better with the top hanging out but I'd have to pull the skort down at my hips.


----------



## Dressyup

sneezz said:


> Oh they are? I tried the skirt on in store and it was flawed (zipper got stuck and the tiers were sewn in such a way that the skirt hung lower on the right vs left side). So I passed on it in store cuz both 00s were like that. I ordered a few from online instead to pick the best one out of 4 pairs (I used a $50 off $200 code so I had to order 4!). Hoping at least one is straight at the hem!
> 
> Are you leaning towards returning your skort cuz of quality issues?
> 
> I tried it on with some belts in my closet..idk. I wonder of it'd be worth it to take it to a tailor to have it taken in or have an elastic band put in? Probably too much trouble. I'm not used to wearing anything on my hip line lol. I hiked it up a little above in these pics.  Ugh I don't like it with the top tucked in. I am so shapeless. It looks better with the top hanging out but I'd have to pull the skort down at my hips.



I prefer to wear it higher up too. I was looking at some bloggers and their white skorts and I think the skorts look best when it is higher up. I feel like when the bottom tip of the skort reaches past mid thigh, it truncates the leg.

Call me crazy but...what if you get an elastic band and place it under the flaps on top of the skort? That way, the elastic can hold the skort up, but it will be concealed? 

I think I have to return my current pair. It is so hard to zip up and with that force, I might accidentally zip up my silk top if I pull too hard. I already ruined a favorite blouse like that  If they have an good XS in the store I'll probably exchange. If not...I don't know what I'll do. 

I still do like the design of the skorts though. I can be finicky and indecisive at times.


----------



## sneezz

Dressyup said:


> I prefer to wear it higher up too. I was looking at some bloggers and their white skorts and I think the skorts look best when it is higher up. I feel like when the bottom tip of the skort reaches past mid thigh, it truncates the leg.
> 
> Call me crazy but...what if you get an elastic band and place it under the flaps on top of the skort? That way, the elastic can hold the skort up, but it will be concealed?
> 
> I think I have to return my current pair. It is so hard to zip up and with that force, I might accidentally zip up my silk top if I pull too hard. I already ruined a favorite blouse like that  If they have an good XS in the store I'll probably exchange. If not...I don't know what I'll do.
> 
> I still do like the design of the skorts though. I can be finicky and indecisive at times.



ITA with you. That's genius!!! My red belt is elastic..wonder if the flower will stuck out from under. I could always check out the craft store for elastic waist bands! I looked for the skort in store but didn't see it when I returned the white one but then again I didn't venture into the lower level.

I agree it's too risky! Don't ruin anymore tops! I'm the same as you. Comes with being a Sagittarius ugh. I am fickle and indecisive.


----------



## Dressyup

sneezz said:


> ITA with you. That's genius!!! My red belt is elastic..wonder if the flower will stuck out from under. I could always check out the craft store for elastic waist bands! I looked for the skort in store but didn't see it when I returned the white one but then again I didn't venture into the lower level.
> 
> I agree it's too risky! Don't ruin anymore tops! I'm the same as you. Comes with being a Sagittarius ugh. I am fickle and indecisive.



Let me know how it goes! Try to get black elastic, it might peek out from the back near the zipper. I think it comes in different colors... at least I hope so.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sneezz said:


> I just noticed that of the children's shoes. They carry 2.5 and 3.5 but not 3 which is my size. Grr.
> 
> Hehe looking to your action shot and glad you are satisfied with your collection for now!



Yes I will let you know!  Thank you!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I got these today and love them!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sneezz said:


> Oh they are? I tried the skirt on in store and it was flawed (zipper got stuck and the tiers were sewn in such a way that the skirt hung lower on the right vs left side). So I passed on it in store cuz both 00s were like that. I ordered a few from online instead to pick the best one out of 4 pairs (I used a $50 off $200 code so I had to order 4!). Hoping at least one is straight at the hem!
> 
> Are you leaning towards returning your skort cuz of quality issues?
> 
> I tried it on with some belts in my closet..idk. I wonder of it'd be worth it to take it to a tailor to have it taken in or have an elastic band put in? Probably too much trouble. I'm not used to wearing anything on my hip line lol. I hiked it up a little above in these pics.  Ugh I don't like it with the top tucked in. I am so shapeless. It looks better with the top hanging out but I'd have to pull the skort down at my hips.



Looking good!!


----------



## Kyla.A

Hey guys,

This is my first post in this thread. I'm actually a uni student in Australia- and I have a question for you connoisseurs of Zara. 

Basically I am doing a media degree. Currently the focus is on journalism. Long story short for a specific assignment I have decided to write a story on fakes. Originally I was planning on focusing on high-end brands (Prada, Louis Vuitton etc) but... even the fakes cost too much for me to buy! I really wanted to get my hands on the fakes to compare quality etc etc but obviously that is a tad expensive.

SO instead I have opted for zara merchandise. My questions to you ladies are;

1. Are there any dodgy online shops to buy this sort of thing? I know there is ebay- but what sellers are selling fakes in particular? (its harder to tell because they are the normal   price etc) In terms of online shops- I would really appreciate if you knew of any that would ACTUALLY send me the item, not just steal my credit card numbers etc.

2. If I posted a picture of a fake item, would those of you with the real version be able to inbox me with any differences you noticed? (of course if this is against the rules or anything, don't bother)

3. Would any of you be able to tell me your experiences with fakes? Have you been duped? Do you mind if it means you get the item cheaper? In your experience are the fakes much worse quality? If not- what about the item being fake irks you in particular? Have you/anyone you know ever bought a fake product full price because the real version is sold out everywhere?

Also, I have already found one website which looks like a seller of fakes, I'll post the link below. But could anyone tell me if they have used this site/ whether or not they will actually ship the items or they are just scamming for credit card details (It looks very scammy :S) 

http://www.zarausaonlinesale.com/

Also dodgey ebay sellers names would be much appreciated so I can look at their pages etc.


----------



## Ebonynoir

I tried these on at zara yesterday but I couldn't make up my mind and didn't buy them yeah. I woke up thinking I should have bought the scarf. the jacket I think I'll try it on again.


----------



## KristyDarling

neenabengals said:


> Here you go, some pics.
> 
> Doh! I always look top heavy in these type of photos as I'm photographing with my iphone trying to cover my face haha...
> 
> For reference, I am a UK size 12.  Wearing with my COS leather panel trousers and belstaff boots - couldnt be bothered to change my boots  but if I was going out, I would probably wear it with these trousers but switch to with heels or wedge boots.
> 
> Bottom photo shows it when worn reversible.
> 
> Scuse the messy wardrobe (I am in the process of trying to organise it!) and my bengal cat who is snoozing on the bottom right





brigadeiro said:


> I'm in love with the embroidered bomber I recently bought:   Looking forward to using it, now that the weather's cooling down.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> ​



Hi ladies! I'm pining away for this jacket!!  I too share some of the age-appropriateness concerns (I'm almost 39) but the embroidery is too beautiful to pass up!  I see that only Medium is available on the online store...do either of you know if this is the only size that it was made in (like One Size Fits All), or did they already sell out of the smaller sizes? Neenabengals, the jacket looks amazing on you! How tall are you if I may ask??

I'm 5'2" and just under 100lbs, would the Medium work on me? I know it's supposed to look oversized but I also don't want to look like I'm swimming in it.  Thanks for your help!!


----------



## neenabengals

KristyDarling said:


> Hi ladies! I'm pining away for this jacket!!  I too share some of the age-appropriateness concerns (I'm almost 39) but the embroidery is too beautiful to pass up!  I see that only Medium is available on the online store...do either of you know if this is the only size that it was made in (like One Size Fits All), or did they already sell out of the smaller sizes? Neenabengals, the jacket looks amazing on you! How tall are you if I may ask??
> 
> I'm 5'2" and just under 100lbs, would the Medium work on me? I know it's supposed to look oversized but I also don't want to look like I'm swimming in it.  Thanks for your help!!



Hi there
Haha - isnt it funny that we are all in our thirties and loving this jacket  I think for me, it makes me nostalgic for the embroidered army type pants I used to wear in the noughties hehe. 

I am still loving my jacket and have had lots of compliments on it which makes me feel better about my age appropriateness concerns I initially had.  

KirstyD - thank you for your lovely compliment  for reference, I am a UK 12, 5 foot 5inches and 129 pounds.  I dont feel that the jacket is too oversized for me and feel that medium was the right size for me.  That being said, the medium was all that was available on the website so I would have bought it anyway 

I dont know if this jacket originally came in other sizes, sorry.  

Do you have free shipping where you are?  I am in the UK and it was free shipping and free returns so I decided to buy the jacket online with the thinking that I would just return it if I didnt like it.  

Let me know if you decide to get the jacket.  I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## mf19

Does anyone know if the website is frequently restocked? I want a leather jacket that is running out of sizes, but since it still feels like winter here in the UK I would rather wait to buy it. Anyone know if there's a chance that 'once it's gone, it's gone'??


----------



## indi3r4

I just bought this TRF jacket yesterday after seeing it online in the lookbook.. Absolutely love it! The boots is also from Zara ($39 from winter sale!).


----------



## indi3r4

mf19 said:


> Does anyone know if the website is frequently restocked? I want a leather jacket that is running out of sizes, but since it still feels like winter here in the UK I would rather wait to buy it. Anyone know if there's a chance that 'once it's gone, it's gone'??



At least on the US site, it'll let you know if the item is going to be restock (back soon! signage) and you can put your email address to be notified once it's stocked.


----------



## KristyDarling

neenabengals said:


> Hi there
> Haha - isnt it funny that we are all in our thirties and loving this jacket  I think for me, it makes me nostalgic for the embroidered army type pants I used to wear in the noughties hehe.
> 
> I am still loving my jacket and have had lots of compliments on it which makes me feel better about my age appropriateness concerns I initially had.
> 
> KirstyD - thank you for your lovely compliment  for reference, I am a UK 12, 5 foot 5inches and 129 pounds.  I dont feel that the jacket is too oversized for me and feel that medium was the right size for me.  That being said, the medium was all that was available on the website so I would have bought it anyway
> 
> I dont know if this jacket originally came in other sizes, sorry.
> 
> Do you have free shipping where you are?  I am in the UK and it was free shipping and free returns so I decided to buy the jacket online with the thinking that I would just return it if I didnt like it.
> 
> Let me know if you decide to get the jacket.  I'm sure you'll love it!



Thank you so much, Neena. You have the same small build as me, except taller, so that gives me some hope that this jacket might work on me as long as I wear heeled shoes.


----------



## neenabengals

KristyDarling said:


> Thank you so much, Neena. You have the same small build as me, except taller, so that gives me some hope that this jacket might work on me as long as I wear heeled shoes.



Im sure the jacket will look lovely on you.  Just in case you havent already seen this pic, attaching it - this is the photo that made me decide I 'needed' this jacket in my life!
http://www.chictopia.com/photo/show/819667-Bomber-zara-jacket


----------



## KristyDarling

neenabengals said:


> Im sure the jacket will look lovely on you.  Just in case you havent already seen this pic, attaching it - this is the photo that made me decide I 'needed' this jacket in my life!
> http://www.chictopia.com/photo/show/819667-Bomber-zara-jacket



Awesome photo. I think I need it too!


----------



## Xenia_

Hey all! Just got this pearl necklace today! I love it!


----------



## mf19

indi3r4 said:


> At least on the US site, it'll let you know if the item is going to be restock (back soon! signage) and you can put your email address to be notified once it's stocked.



Thanks! That wasn't an option in the UK for this item, so I decided to order it - I got the light tan ruffle leather jacket. 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...503/1048232/LEATHER JACKET WITH RUFFLE DETAIL

I vaguely remember it running small though, and my TTS is a M which was the biggest available... Will be keeping my fingers crossed or otherwise may be hunting in stores  I love this jacket so it has to happen! Hehe


----------



## neenabengals

mf19 said:


> Thanks! That wasn't an option in the UK for this item, so I decided to order it - I got the light tan ruffle leather jacket.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...503/1048232/LEATHER JACKET WITH RUFFLE DETAIL
> 
> I vaguely remember it running small though, and my TTS is a M which was the biggest available... Will be keeping my fingers crossed or otherwise may be hunting in stores  I love this jacket so it has to happen! Hehe



I love that jacket!  I tried it on last week and i felt it ran small.  For reference, I am a size 12.  Hope you love it when you get it - its a lovely jacket


----------



## mf19

neenabengals said:


> I love that jacket!  I tried it on last week and i felt it ran small.  For reference, I am a size 12.  Hope you love it when you get it - its a lovely jacket



UK12? I'm a UK10 and I think when I tried it on I thought the L was best for layering. Hoping this one is magically cut bigger..  Errr....


----------



## neenabengals

mf19 said:


> UK12? I'm a UK10 and I think when I tried it on I thought the L was best for layering. Hoping this one is magically cut bigger..  Errr....



Yeah, the size medium fit me in the body and on the shoulders etc but I couldnt zip it up  

If I was to buy it, I would definitely have needed the large but if you're a 10, I think you should be ok.  Hope it fits and you like it when you get it - post pics if you keep it


----------



## purse-nality

White skort, in XS. I'm usually a 4 in Zara pants. Dd wearing Z top, jacket & boots


----------



## sneezz

HeartMyMJs said:


> I got these today and love them!!!
> 
> View attachment 2130959



Cute!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Looking good!!



Thanks. But it doesn't look as good on me as it does you!



Ebonynoir said:


> I tried these on at zara yesterday but I couldn't make up my mind and didn't buy them yeah. I woke up thinking I should have bought the scarf. the jacket I think I'll try it on again.
> View attachment 2131310
> View attachment 2131313



Go back and get the jacket and scarf. 



indi3r4 said:


> I just bought this TRF jacket yesterday after seeing it online in the lookbook.. Absolutely love it! The boots is also from Zara ($39 from winter sale!).
> View attachment 2132232



Love the entire ensemble Indi!



purse-nality said:


> White skort, in XS. I'm usually a 4 in Zara pants. Dd wearing Z top, jacket & boots



Omg DD is so cute! And I love how you styled the skort.


----------



## Sparklybags

My favourite Zara blazer from last year


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Zara skinny jeans. Amazing value for $, no stretch at all.


----------



## sneezz

This Zara Girls purchase was inspired by fellow member and Zara enthusiast *ellapretty*. It's a little boxy (as expected) but I love it!










This "gold" sweater has more gold than I expected and quite boxy. Too bad size 13-14 is sold out.  What do you ladies think?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sparklybags said:


> My favourite Zara blazer from last year


 
So cute!!  Love the MAM!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sneezz said:


> This Zara Girls purchase was inspired by fellow member and Zara enthusiast *ellapretty*. It's a little boxy (as expected) but I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This "gold" sweater has more gold than I expected and quite boxy. Too bad size 13-14 is sold out.  What do you ladies think?


 
Love it L!!!  Looks good!!


----------



## mf19

Hey Ladies - I'm gutted that this coat is no longer available on the UK webiste http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-nam-S2013/367501/1088539/COAT+WITH+GATHERING+ON+THE+SHOULDER

What is coming up instead is it in red http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-neu-S2013/367501/1088539

Should I order it in the US in the coral or just get the red here? It's over 20$ more expensive in the US.  Opinions please!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Zara skinny jeans. Amazing value for $, no stretch at all.
> 
> View attachment 2134356


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thanks, they are my go-to skinny these days. Very TTS, am wearing a USA 4 for all ZAra bottoms. Another pic for you. 

. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 213476


----------



## greenpaix

Can someone tell if the Zara shoes run big or small? 

I'm typically a 6, in some brands I can wear a 6.5

I'm eyeing some Zara shoes but they only have 6.5. Just wondering if their shoes run big or small.


----------



## Sterntalerli

greenpaix said:


> Can someone tell if the Zara shoes run big or small?
> 
> I'm typically a 6, in some brands I can wear a 6.5
> 
> I'm eyeing some Zara shoes but they only have 6.5. Just wondering if their shoes run big or small.



It depends but I would say they are tts most of the time...


----------



## DiorKiss

Xenia_ said:


> View attachment 2133402
> 
> Hey all! Just got this pearl necklace today! I love it!



Great necklace, but I actually really love your top! The color's amazing. Where's it from?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks, they are my go-to skinny these days. Very TTS, am wearing a USA 4 for all ZAra bottoms. Another pic for you.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 213476


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Here u go: 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-S2013/361514/1113358/SLIM+FIT+FABRIC+JEANS


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Here u go:
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ra-S2013/361514/1113358/SLIM+FIT+FABRIC+JEANS


 
Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Love the cardigan on you - it fits so well! 

The gold sweater is really pretty too - I've been looking for something similar but in a mid-thigh length.



sneezz said:


> This Zara Girls purchase was inspired by fellow member and Zara enthusiast *ellapretty*. It's a little boxy (as expected) but I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This "gold" sweater has more gold than I expected and quite boxy. Too bad size 13-14 is sold out.  What do you ladies think?


----------



## sneezz

mf19 said:


> Hey Ladies - I'm gutted that this coat is no longer available on the UK webiste http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-nam-S2013/367501/1088539/COAT+WITH+GATHERING+ON+THE+SHOULDER
> 
> What is coming up instead is it in red http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-neu-S2013/367501/1088539
> 
> Should I order it in the US in the coral or just get the red here? It's over 20$ more expensive in the US.  Opinions please!!



Guess it depends on how much you want it. Is it worth spending the higher amount?



Ellapretty said:


> Love the cardigan on you - it fits so well!
> 
> The gold sweater is really pretty too - I've been looking for something similar but in a mid-thigh length.



Thanks Ella! It doesn't nearly look as good on me as it does you.  I styled it differently here. I just threw it over what I was wearing today in the first pic haha. But since the weather is getting warmer idk if I should bother keeping it. That and the fact that my friend says the colorway looks more suited for older ladies.. which confuses me cuz it is a girls' cardigan afterall.  

The gold sweater is going back. I too was looking for longer length and this just has too many gold specks in it for my liking and the material appears cheap..like one wash and it'll be shrunken and stretched out of shape.


----------



## Ellapretty

sneezz said:


> Thanks Ella! It doesn't nearly look as good on me as it does you.  I styled it differently here. I just threw it over what I was wearing today in the first pic haha. But since the weather is getting warmer idk if I should bother keeping it. That and the fact that my friend says the colorway looks more suited for older ladies.. which confuses me cuz it is a girls' cardigan afterall.
> 
> The gold sweater is going back. I too was looking for longer length and this just has too many gold specks in it for my liking and the material appears cheap..like one wash and it'll be shrunken and stretched out of shape.



I've read that black & white will be one of the strong fashion trends this season - but if it's not love at first wear for you - I'd definitely send it back  (although it looks super cute on you LOL!)  It's a shame that the gold sweater isn't better quality.


----------



## Englebert

*ellapretty* I bought that jacket based on your post too! It's perfect, so neat and slim, and for $35 it's hard to fault! *sneezz* I love it but I don't wear it zipped up, I think it looks a bit stuffy and daggy that way. I wore it today, open, over a loose white linen tee and skinny mid-blue J Brands - loved it!


----------



## sneezz

Ellapretty said:


> I've read that black & white will be one of the strong fashion trends this season - but if it's not love at first wear for you - I'd definitely send it back  (although it looks super cute on you LOL!)  It's a shame that the gold sweater isn't better quality.



Thanks for your feedback.  I think I'll keep it. Black and white are versatile colors. 



Englebert said:


> *ellapretty* I bought that jacket based on your post too! It's perfect, so neat and slim, and for $35 it's hard to fault! *sneezz* I love it but I don't wear it zipped up, I think it looks a bit stuffy and daggy that way. I wore it today, open, over a loose white linen tee and skinny mid-blue J Brands - loved it!



Thanks for the tip! I'll wear it unzipped then. I tried it on today with a different top (white V neck bubble top) and dark rinse skinny jeans. Love that look.


----------



## Ellapretty

Englebert said:


> *ellapretty* I bought that jacket based on your post too! It's perfect, so neat and slim, and for $35 it's hard to fault! *sneezz* I love it but I don't wear it zipped up, I think it looks a bit stuffy and daggy that way. I wore it today, open, over a loose white linen tee and skinny mid-blue J Brands - loved it!



That sounds like an amazing outfit - where did you get your tee from? I'm always looking for the perfect one...


----------



## Englebert

*ellapretty* my tee is a cheapie from an Australian chain, Sportsgirl (www.sportsgirl.com) but I actually don't mind the Zara linen tees either - not really made to last but the fit is beautiful!


----------



## Beriloffun

How do zaras jeggings fit? Should I order TTS?


----------



## aggiebaby

Girls!

On the Canadian site, there is the bowling bag with zips, in BLACK, in LEATHER!
It looks significantly bigger than the blue one, but it  is $199.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/ca/en/zara-nam-S2013/358019/1098569/BOWLING+BAG+WITH+ZIPS

Perhaps you can find it on your country's website too!


----------



## purse-nality

sneezz said:


> Omg DD is so cute! And I love how you styled the skort.



Thanks sneezz! Your pics are seriously tempting me to get black too!


----------



## Mininana

Beriloffun said:


> How do zaras jeggings fit? Should I order TTS?




do you already know your zara size? For instance, I'm a 24/25 on premium denim and their size 2/34 seems to fit right

hth!


----------



## Ellapretty

Englebert said:


> *ellapretty* my tee is a cheapie from an Australian chain, Sportsgirl (http://www.sportsgirl.com) but I actually don't mind the Zara linen tees either - not really made to last but the fit is beautiful!




Thanks for the tip - since I don't have access to Sportsgirl I will try the Zara version


----------



## mf19

Got this jacket yesterday in an M which fit well enough although a L would've been better for layering purposes http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-neu-S2013/358002/1190005/LEATHER+JACKET+WITH+RUFFLE+DETAIL

However, it was such a let down!  I loved the color but the ruffles were so lack-luster.  I don't know if it's from being stored because the one I saw in the store (months ago) looked so much better - even online it looks very peplum like but the ruffles were just flat.  So, back to Zara it went


----------



## neenabengals

mf19 said:


> Got this jacket yesterday in an M which fit well enough although a L would've been better for layering purposes http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-neu-S2013/358002/1190005/LEATHER+JACKET+WITH+RUFFLE+DETAIL
> 
> However, it was such a let down!  I loved the color but the ruffles were so lack-luster.  I don't know if it's from being stored because the one I saw in the store (months ago) looked so much better - even online it looks very peplum like but the ruffles were just flat.  So, back to Zara it went



Aww, what a shame!  I think that can be the problem with online shopping sometimes.  I like seeing things in the shop and also feel let down when I buy it online and it comes in a box, all 'flat packed' - takes the fun out of it a bit doesnt it. 
Fingers crossed you see another one in a Zara shop soon.


----------



## mf19

neenabengals said:


> Aww, what a shame!  I think that can be the problem with online shopping sometimes.  I like seeing things in the shop and also feel let down when I buy it online and it comes in a box, all 'flat packed' - takes the fun out of it a bit doesnt it.
> Fingers crossed you see another one in a Zara shop soon.



Yeah I was really disappointed.  And I tried hanging it but it didn't seem to get the "loose" waves back.  There's none left at my local store (went last night to check) but I think I will keep my eyes open for it.  I love the style and color - so feminine!  But, not worth the price if it doesn't look like it should.


----------



## weibaobai

I love these metallic sweaters from zara!


----------



## sneezz

I'm eyeing these.. I can't tell from the pic I'd it's another skort or a pair of shorts. From the front shot it appears to be shorts but in the back shot it looks like a skort.  Has anyone seen it IRL? It looks real short!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-nam-S2013/387502/1049654


----------



## CaptHaddock

Anybody have this heel sandal?
Please let me know is it comfortable/tts etc...
COMBINATION HIGH HEEL SANDAL
http://******/X0elfc


Thanks!!


----------



## Englebert

*sneezz* those are adorable and would look fantastic on you! To me they look like a fluted short with ruffle panels across the front.


----------



## CaptHaddock

CaptHaddock said:


> Anybody have this heel sandal?
> Please let me know is it comfortable/tts etc...
> COMBINATION HIGH HEEL SANDAL
> http://******/X0elfc
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Sorry the link doesn't seem to work.. Ok here are the pics of the sandals I'm eyeing.. Please let me know your review, if anybody has these...






Thanks!!


----------



## sneezz

Englebert said:


> *sneezz* those are adorable and would look fantastic on you! To me they look like a fluted short with ruffle panels across the front.



It'll probably run big like the skort.  Do I even try? Does the fabric look too "heavy" for shorts?  Lol.

ETA: the skort comes in blue too now!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-nam-S2013/358006/1221041


----------



## Sculli

All is from zara, also The necklace. I love the necklace, it goes with almost everything.


----------



## erinrose

CaptHaddock said:


> Sorry the link doesn't seem to work.. Ok here are the pics of the sandals I'm eyeing.. Please let me know your review, if anybody has these...
> 
> View attachment 2139437
> View attachment 2139438
> View attachment 2139439
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


 
I have the ones on the far right in nude and love them! I highly reccomend, they´re really comfy and make your legs look great! An amazing buy for summer!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

CaptHaddock said:


> Sorry the link doesn't seem to work.. Ok here are the pics of the sandals I'm eyeing.. Please let me know your review, if anybody has these...
> 
> View attachment 2139437
> View attachment 2139438
> View attachment 2139439
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



I have the first and third, diff colors.  I haven't worn the first one out yet, but wore the 3rd ones yesterday.  They r pretty comfy and got lots of compliments!  I got them in nude and think they can be dressed up or down!


----------



## Dressyup

Today is a sad day. I returned my black wrap skort because the zipper hates me. I  was happy because I found out it comes in a new color!
	

		
			
		

		
	




I was sad again because it run big like the white. It's was such a pretty blue.


----------



## sneezz

Dressyup said:


> Today is a sad day. I returned my black wrap skort because the zipper hates me. I  was happy because I found out it comes in a new color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140449
> 
> 
> I was sad again because it run big like the white. It's was such a pretty blue.



Sorry to hear that! I do love the blue one too! I saw it online last night. My zipper seems to be working fine now. I did buy the elastic waist band and am about to add it to the skort. It works out! However once I take the skort off, the elastic scrunches up under the waistband.  It's invisible under the flap though. Maybe you can try that too? Once I have it done, I'll post pics.


----------



## sneezz

weibaobai said:


> I love these metallic sweaters from zara!



Love it!

ETA: I just ordered these. Hope they fit!

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-nam-S2013/358004/1047509/BLOUSE+WITH+ZIP+NECKLINE

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-nam-S2013/387502/1049654


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Zara can do no wrong this Spring! Just saw their new-this-week; so many beautiful items..


----------



## Dressyup

Chinese Warrior said:


> Zara can do no wrong this Spring! Just saw their new-this-week; so many beautiful items..



You are totally right! I was so happy looking around the store. Everything was so pretty! My bf hates the store though.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks sneezz~ BTW, great pieces you just ordered!  They'll be super versatile pieces for your wardrobe!



sneezz said:


> Love it!
> 
> ETA: I just ordered these. Hope they fit!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...S2013/358004/1047509/BLOUSE+WITH+ZIP+NECKLINE
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-nam-S2013/387502/1049654


----------



## sneezz

weibaobai said:


> Thanks sneezz~ BTW, great pieces you just ordered!  They'll be super versatile pieces for your wardrobe!



Thanks!


----------



## Englebert

Chinese Warrior said:


> Zara can do no wrong this Spring! Just saw their new-this-week; so many beautiful items..



This is so true!!! I want everything!

*sneezz* - I'm glad you ordered those frill shorts, they are not my style at all but I appreciate the design, they're adorable! I did see the skort in blue but thankfully I don't like them as much as the black and white! Ingenious with the white skort elastic addition; I am thinking I might just get them slimmed through the back seam a bit, they are a bit loose around my hips and bum. The waist doesn't bother me as much. Waiting on my black ones to arrive (I ordered through a forwarding service in Germany)!

*dressyup* - bummer re the skorts not working out!!!

*sculli* I love how you mixed your prints!

I went to my local Zara yesterday and picked up a few things. The mix here in Australia is a bit weird, some stuff from past seasons and some new season stock, I guess because we're 6 months ahead/behind with the weather. I bought a white blouse with gold stud detail (I think from last season or even the one before; bought a dress with the same stud detailing on sale from Zara Poland around November), a pair of ikat/animal print cropped trousers, and a black short skirt with jacket panels wrapped around both sides - I think this was out in northern hemisphere early winter.


----------



## sneezz

*Englebert*, I returned the white ones. I'm attempting to adjust the waist on the black ones now with a black elastic band. But I also appear to have extra room in the hips and waist. If I have it taken in from the back seam too, I wonder if it will cause the front pockets to pucker out and also mess with the overall look? 

Sounds like you came back with quite a haul! It's nice that you were able to obtain some past season pieces. Post some pics!


----------



## samina

Zara outfit with CLs
The stripe skirt is my favourite I have it both colour ways.


----------



## samina

mf19 said:


> Hey Ladies - I'm gutted that this coat is no longer available on the UK webiste http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...1/1088539/COAT+WITH+GATHERING+ON+THE+SHOULDER
> 
> What is coming up instead is it in red http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-neu-S2013/367501/1088539
> 
> Should I order it in the US in the coral or just get the red here? It's over 20$ more expensive in the US.  Opinions please!!



I just bought the coral/peach one the other day there are still lots in the store.. In London and Stratford. Where in uk are u? PM me if u need store details


----------



## xJOLE

Can't wait to start wearing this blazer as a jacket for the warmer weather!


----------



## sneezz

^cute jacket!

Just received my most recent order. Love the ruffle shorts! The waist is perfect! Think the skort is going back. I don't NEED both. 

Should I keep the top? Think it falls weird on me cuz I have no boobs and it's very low cut so the zipper hangs lower on me than the fit model.


----------



## Dressyup

sneezz said:


> ^cute jacket!
> 
> Just received my most recent order. Love the ruffle shorts! The waist is perfect! Think the skort is going back. I don't NEED both.
> 
> Should I keep the top? Think it falls weird on me cuz I have no boobs and it's very low cut so the zipper hangs lower on me than the fit model.




The ruffle shorts are amazing! I prefer that over the wrap short. I'm not digging the fit either of the white top. I would return.


----------



## sneezz

Dressyup said:


> The ruffle shorts are amazing! I prefer that over the wrap short. I'm not digging the fit either of the white top. I would return.



Thanks! I've decided to return the top and skort.


----------



## cbrooke

sneezz said:


> ^cute jacket!
> 
> Just received my most recent order. Love the ruffle shorts! The waist is perfect! Think the skort is going back. I don't NEED both.
> 
> Should I keep the top? Think it falls weird on me cuz I have no boobs and it's very low cut so the zipper hangs lower on me than the fit model.



I actually like the top.....can I get a link to it 

NM just saw the link on the previous page. Wish it came in black!


----------



## sneezz

cbrooke said:


> I actually like the top.....can I get a link to it



Thanks but I think it's too big on my frame. 
Here's the link:

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-nam-S2013/358004/1047509/BLOUSE+WITH+ZIP+NECKLINE


----------



## Englebert

Ruffle shorts are TOTALLY adorable *sneezz*! Return the top. You can do better.


----------



## gymangel812

well I wore my  origami skort in black today.  It was cute but the zipper broke.I  was already having trouble zipping it and then it broke.I  think it was defective .  It broke while I was wearing it, luckily i had just  bought an isabel marant skirt and could change into.


----------



## sarahlsmile

I love Zara. I even buy from the kids section from time to time...good options for petites


----------



## Dressyup

gymangel812 said:


> well I wore my  origami skort in black today.  It was cute but the zipper broke.I  was already having trouble zipping it and then it broke.I  think it was defective .  It broke while I was wearing it, luckily i had just  bought an isabel marant skirt and could change into.



That was exactly why I returned my black skort. The zipper was really bad and I couldn't really zip it up or down. I'm sorry that has to happen to you.


----------



## ruthie_1

I bought this leather jacket over the weekend... It's a lovely fit for for my petite frame... Although the sleeves are a little too long but I can live with it!


----------



## chrunchy

sneezz said:


> ^cute jacket!
> 
> Just received my most recent order. Love the ruffle shorts! The waist is perfect! Think the skort is going back. I don't NEED both.
> 
> Should I keep the top? Think it falls weird on me cuz I have no boobs and it's very low cut so the zipper hangs lower on me than the fit model.



The ruffle shorts are so cute . How is the sizing compared to the skort ?


----------



## sneezz

chrunchy said:


> The ruffle shorts are so cute . How is the sizing compared to the skort ?



Thanks! Sizing is true vs the skort which fits about 1/2-1 size big on me. It is shorter though cuz it seems to fit more waist high vs the skort. I am able to pull it down a little though. Oh btw, the tag says Zara Woman so maybe the construction is of better quality vs their Basic line? At least that's what the comments in the other Zara thread said. 

Thanks *Englebert*! The blouse is definitely going back!

Sorry to hear about your skort *gymangel812*. Such a shame. I have the same problem with mine. I rather like the sturdier zipper on the ruffled shorts.

*sarahlsmile*, I agree the Zara kids line is a great option for petites but the fit might be off still sometimes and some pieces risk looking boxy, in my experience at least. 

Nice jacket *ruthie_1*! I also wear jackets with the sleeves too long if I love them a lot. I don't care!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I am even more convinced that Zara is acing this season: 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-S2013/358005/1247001/PRINTED+TROUSERS

Would look super cute with a white blouse and champagne gold wedges; so ready for brunch.)


----------



## KristyDarling

neenabengals said:


> Im sure the jacket will look lovely on you.  Just in case you havent already seen this pic, attaching it - this is the photo that made me decide I 'needed' this jacket in my life!
> http://www.chictopia.com/photo/show/819667-Bomber-zara-jacket



Hey Neena -- just following up to let you know that I bought the jacket soon after our convo here and luckily, when I went to the site to order it, the Small had magically appeared! In fact, there are still Smalls and Mediums and stock right now! The Small is perfect for me -- it's very oversized but I think that's the intended look. This is seriously THE best $200 jacket purchase I have EVER made!! The quality of the finishes and the embroidery is worth at least double that, if not more! I tried it on with a few outfits and it is a WOW piece. It's truly a beautiful jacket. Sooo happy!  

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2013/401038/1050014/EMBROIDERED BOMBER JACKET


----------



## Dressyup

Chinese Warrior said:


> I am even more convinced that Zara is acing this season:
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-S2013/358005/1247001/PRINTED+TROUSERS
> 
> Would look super cute with a white blouse and champagne gold wedges; so ready for brunch.)



The print is so lovely. I wonder what the inseam is because it looks cropped on the model. Are you planning on getting it or have seen it in person?


----------



## neenabengals

KristyDarling said:


> Hey Neena -- just following up to let you know that I bought the jacket soon after our convo here and luckily, when I went to the site to order it, the Small had magically appeared! In fact, there are still Smalls and Mediums and stock right now! The Small is perfect for me -- it's very oversized but I think that's the intended look. This is seriously THE best $200 jacket purchase I have EVER made!! The quality of the finishes and the embroidery is worth at least double that, if not more! I tried it on with a few outfits and it is a WOW piece. It's truly a beautiful jacket. Sooo happy!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2013/401038/1050014/EMBROIDERED BOMBER JACKET



Yay!!!  I'm so glad you managed to get hold of a size small and so pleased you love the jacket as much as I do.  It really is beautiful isnt it - it just looks and feels so luxurious doesnt it.   
You'll get so many compliments when you wear it, it really is a special piece 

Thanks for letting me know you got it - we need modelling pics!!


----------



## Tiare

I purchased the blue bomber jacket with the mirrors all over it and I've never gotten so many compliments on an outfit before. I love it!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Dressyup said:


> The print is so lovely. I wonder what the inseam is because it looks cropped on the model. Are you planning on getting it or have seen it in person?




Hi there! I have only just seen it on the website. It looks like Capri pants to me too!  which is what I am hoping for..


----------



## neenabengals

Tiare said:


> I purchased the blue bomber jacket with the mirrors all over it and I've never gotten so many compliments on an outfit before. I love it!



Im really into bomber jackets at the mo - would love to see modelling pics!


----------



## KristyDarling

neenabengals said:


> Yay!!!  I'm so glad you managed to get hold of a size small and so pleased you love the jacket as much as I do.  It really is beautiful isnt it - it just looks and feels so luxurious doesnt it.
> You'll get so many compliments when you wear it, it really is a special piece
> 
> Thanks for letting me know you got it - we need modelling pics!!



Hey doll! I have you to thank for enabling me in this purchase!  I'll try to get my act together and take some mods!


----------



## AHotTopic

Hey guys....I've been lurking for awhile but this is one of my first posts ever! Does  anybody know where I can buy these shoes? Or if anyone is selling them  in a 9, 9.5, or 10, please let me know! I would greatly appreciate your  help. I've looked all over eBay, but no luck yet. Thanks in advance!

http://www.polyvore.com/zara_python_...ng?id=64982846


----------



## Dressyup

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there! I have only just seen it on the website. It looks like Capri pants to me too!  which is what I am hoping for..



You must have great legs! Unfortunately for me, I look horrendous in capri pants


----------



## saira1214

AHotTopic said:


> Hey guys....I've been lurking for awhile but this is one of my first posts ever! Does  anybody know where I can buy these shoes? Or if anyone is selling them  in a 9, 9.5, or 10, please let me know! I would greatly appreciate your  help. I've looked all over eBay, but no luck yet. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/zara_python_...ng?id=64982846


 
These were sold a few seasons back.  I bought them in the brown and black combo. I would keep checking Ebay or other resale sites.


----------



## neenabengals

KristyDarling said:


> Hey doll! I have you to thank for enabling me in this purchase!  I'll try to get my act together and take some mods!



Enabler - moi? 

Yes, please do post modelling pics if you get a chance.   Never tire of seeing the lovely jacket and how it can be matched with outfits


----------



## ruthie_1

Anyone bought a pair of these recently?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../zara-neu-S2013/358009/1193552/STUDDED+SANDAL

I just ordered a pair!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Dressyup said:


> You must have great legs! Unfortunately for me, I look horrendous in capri pants



Hi there! Don't take my word for it. Go check it in the stores


----------



## Tiare

neenabengals said:


> Im really into bomber jackets at the mo - would love to see modelling pics!



I'll try to take a picture this weekend or next week. My next aquisition will be that great asymmetric teal jacket.


----------



## AHotTopic

saira1214 said:


> These were sold a few seasons back.  I bought them in the brown and black combo. I would keep checking Ebay or other resale sites.


I'll do that! Thanks for the response? What other resale sites would you recommend? The only reputable one I know about is eBay.


----------



## aliwishesbear

Taking my Zara skort out for a spin.  They run kinda big though


----------



## yangyang

Just got my new Zara shoes in the mail! Can't wait to wear them out


----------



## Mia Bella

samina said:


> Zara outfit with CLs
> The stripe skirt is my favourite I have it both colour ways.
> 
> View attachment 2141535



FAB.



aliwishesbear said:


> Taking my Zara skort out for a spin.  They run kinda big though
> View attachment 2148239



I like your look here. Very casual chic. 



yangyang said:


> Just got my new Zara shoes in the mail! Can't wait to wear them out
> View attachment 2148276



I've been eyeing the black ones! Are they TTS? So cute.


----------



## Mia Bella

Just received some super cute and comfy goodies today.

Star Sweater & Light Denim Shorts










I should add that I SWEAR by Zara's denim shorts now. Great prices, super comfy, great fit and so cute!


Tried to find a link to the sweater but I think it's sold out now.

Denim shorts
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...nam-S2013/397504/1124014/LIGHT+DENIM+BERMUDAS

Leather effect shorts. No mods of these yet.
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...0038/LEATHER EFFECT SHORTS WITH QUILTED SIDES


----------



## yangyang

Mia Bella said:


> I've been eyeing the black ones! Are they TTS? So cute.



Thanks! Sorry but what is TTS?


----------



## samina

yangyang said:


> Thanks! Sorry but what is TTS?



True To Size


----------



## Alegory

CaptHaddock said:


> Sorry the link doesn't seem to work.. Ok here are the pics of the sandals I'm eyeing.. Please let me know your review, if anybody has these...
> 
> View attachment 2139437
> View attachment 2139438
> View attachment 2139439
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


I have the center one in blue and orange  they are great the colors are bright and very stable heels.
The one with metal heel is super light on but I found the heel unstable . 
I would get the center one !


----------



## miu miu1

Just got a this from zara, still kind of undecided if I should keep it


----------



## yangyang

samina said:


> True To Size



Oh gotcha. Yep they worked out really well!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Finally got this pair of ethnic print pumps; love them! Can't wait to debut them!


----------



## Shoegal30

yangyang said:


> Just got my new Zara shoes in the mail! Can't wait to wear them out
> View attachment 2148276


I just ordered those black ones.  So excited for them to come!  They will be saving grace sandals for me when I'm in between pedi's.


----------



## yangyang

Shoegal30 said:


> I just ordered those black ones.  So excited for them to come!  They will be saving grace sandals for me when I'm in between pedi's.



I am so in love with the black ones hehe, and the price wasn't bad considering some of the other shoes!


----------



## Shoegal30

yangyang said:


> I am so in love with the black ones hehe, and the price wasn't bad considering some of the other shoes!



Tell me about it.  I kind of stopped dealing with Zara because I can't wear some of their stuff but I was shocked by their shoes!  They are good quality for the price point and very stylish.


----------



## yangyang

Shoegal30 said:


> Tell me about it.  I kind of stopped dealing with Zara because I can't wear some of their stuff but I was shocked by their shoes!  They are good quality for the price point and very stylish.



Same here, their clothing quality isn't the best and I don't like how they "imitate" a lot of the popular styles but I'm a sucker for their shoes


----------



## kcarmona

I've always known about Zara but I just recently started loving it! I'm 4'11 and very petite. Their extra small (and even kids large) always fits me so well. I just bought my very first real leather jacket and a great pair of combat boots.


----------



## cakegirl

Has anyone seen the ethnic print dress?
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...a-nam-S2013/400009/1104511/ETHNIC PRINT DRESS

I can't tell if the fabric looks weird or it actually looks a little like those Isabel Marant dresses.


----------



## lovemysavior

Mia Bella said:


> Just received some super cute and comfy goodies today.
> 
> Star Sweater & Light Denim Shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should add that I SWEAR by Zara's denim shorts now. Great prices, super comfy, great fit and so cute!
> 
> 
> Tried to find a link to the sweater but I think it's sold out now.
> 
> Denim shorts
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...nam-S2013/397504/1124014/LIGHT+DENIM+BERMUDAS
> 
> Leather effect shorts. No mods of these yet.
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...0038/LEATHER EFFECT SHORTS WITH QUILTED SIDES


 
I love that sweater.  I am sad I missed it when it was selling.


----------



## aliwishesbear

yangyang said:


> Just got my new Zara shoes in the mail! Can't wait to wear them out
> View attachment 2148276


i've been eyeing those nude/white ones!  are they cute on?


----------



## aliwishesbear

CaptHaddock said:


> Sorry the link doesn't seem to work.. Ok here are the pics of the sandals I'm eyeing.. Please let me know your review, if anybody has these...
> 
> View attachment 2139437
> View attachment 2139438
> View attachment 2139439
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


i have the pair on the far right in nude...havent worn them out yet but they seem comfortable enough and are super cute in person!  loving the cuff part especially.  did you get the red ones?  let me know how the color is in person!


----------



## yangyang

aliwishesbear said:


> i've been eyeing those nude/white ones!  are they cute on?



They are! And pretty comfortable too, because the heel is chunky. I'm at work so I don't have any photos but here's an instagram photo of someone wearing it 

http://instagram.com/p/YT4ZVVygaJ/

http://instagram.com/p/YYLPoeDTXy/


----------



## KristyDarling

Just thought I'd share a couple of mod pics of the embroidered bomber jacket. It's still in stock in both S and M.   It's a Small and definitely oversized (I'm 5'2") but I think it looks cool that way. Fun piece...highly recommended!  Thanks to Neenabengal and Brigadeiro for the enabling!


----------



## meganfm

Has anyone tried these Zara Basic tees on (they come in EVERY colour-not just this striped one)?  How is the fit?  I'm normally a small in Zara, but wondering if I should get a medium since it looks pretty slim fitting-I find Zara fits pretty snug on my hips.


----------



## Sculli

After seeing some of you wearing The skort, it looked great on you, I got myself one in Black. Sometimes this forum is really helpful in purchasing new items. . Also wearing zara boots with buckles.


----------



## sammie225

i just had to get this blazer and the ,,famous''pearl necklace  it's so pretty


----------



## HeartMyMJs

KristyDarling said:


> Just thought I'd share a couple of mod pics of the embroidered bomber jacket. It's still in stock in both S and M.   It's a Small and definitely oversized (I'm 5'2") but I think it looks cool that way. Fun piece...highly recommended!  Thanks to Neenabengal and Brigadeiro for the enabling!


Cute jacket!! 



Sculli said:


> After seeing some of you wearing The skort, it looked great on you, I got myself one in Black. Sometimes this forum is really helpful in purchasing new items. . Also wearing zara boots with buckles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156054


 
You look great!!  I wear mines with tights too.  So far I love it!!



sammie225 said:


> i just had to get this blazer and the ,,famous''pearl necklace  it's so pretty


 
Love it!!


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> Just thought I'd share a couple of mod pics of the embroidered bomber jacket. It's still in stock in both S and M.   It's a Small and definitely oversized (I'm 5'2") but I think it looks cool that way. Fun piece...highly recommended!  Thanks to Neenabengal and Brigadeiro for the enabling!



So awesome!!! You look great in your new jacket. The fit is totally meant to be. You must be getting complimented like crazy! 



Sculli said:


> After seeing some of you wearing The skort, it looked great on you, I got myself one in Black. Sometimes this forum is really helpful in purchasing new items. . Also wearing zara boots with buckles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156054


----------



## Eli84

Love my black skort


----------



## Nadin22

Eli84 said:


> Love my black skort



Very pretty!


----------



## KristyDarling

HeartMyMJs said:


> Cute jacket!!





Mia Bella said:


> So awesome!!! You look great in your new jacket. The fit is totally meant to be. You must be getting complimented like crazy!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Eli84

Nadin22 said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you very much!


----------



## erinrose

meganfm said:


> Has anyone tried these Zara Basic tees on (they come in EVERY colour-not just this striped one)?  How is the fit?  I'm normally a small in Zara, but wondering if I should get a medium since it looks pretty slim fitting-I find Zara fits pretty snug on my hips.


 
I have the tee pictured and love it! It fits great, I usally wear a XS-S in Zara and got this in a S. Definitely reccomend!


----------



## New York City

I feel like this post was made for me lol! I actually worked at Zara during my freshman year of college and I must say I hated it.

 However, that experience didn't turn me off as a customer. I still shop there weekly and can't help myself. 

I just purchased these heels and I am in LOVE!!!! Must have
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-nam-S2013/358009/1193731/COMBINATION+HIGH+HEEL+SANDAL


----------



## sneezz

Eli84 said:


> Love my black skort



Looks great on you!

I find myself wanting this skirt!!  Hope they restock.http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-nam-S2013/358006/1110512/PRINTED+MINI+SKIRT+WITH+FRILL


----------



## Poppys Style

Eli84 said:


> Love my black skort


Gorgeous!!! I have the white too - they are so comfortable aren't they?  I LOVE the fabric - and they fit is great too.  I'm 41 and still happy to wear these xx


----------



## Caz71

We got Zara in oz.. one opened up at a close by mall. Lookin for a jumper. Love their stuff but its hard being busty. Those european sizes are tiny!!


----------



## Eli84

Poppys Style said:


> Gorgeous!!! I have the white too - they are so comfortable aren't they?  I LOVE the fabric - and they fit is great too.  I'm 41 and still happy to wear these xx



Same here, I also have the white one
so in love with them


----------



## brigadeiro

Sculli said:


> After seeing some of you wearing The skort, it looked great on you, I got myself one in Black. Sometimes this forum is really helpful in purchasing new items. . Also wearing zara boots with buckles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156054



It looks _gorgeous_ on you! And you're most welcome! After I saw the S restocked, I must admit I nabbed one too :shame:. I wanted a back-up anyway, as I love it that much, and thought a not-so-oversized one would be great to have, hehe.

Re: *skort*. I really want to join the bandwagon, as I love the idea of wearing a skirt, but still be able to bend down to pick up my bab(ies) without being indecent, haha. But I haven't seen it on any 'larger' girls. I am currently a 28-29 in jeans (hoping to return to my 'normal' weight), but don't know what size to order, as I keep reading they run big. Was going to go for an L/large? Any pointers? TIA!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Some new cropped printed trousers/capris have popped up on the Spain website!! They look absolutely summer ready with their bright colors))


----------



## Sculli

brigadeiro said:


> It looks _gorgeous_ on you! And you're most welcome! After I saw the S restocked, I must admit I nabbed one too :shame:. I wanted a back-up anyway, as I love it that much, and thought a not-so-oversized one would be great to have, hehe.
> 
> Re: *skort*. I really want to join the bandwagon, as I love the idea of wearing a skirt, but still be able to bend down to pick up my bab(ies) without being indecent, haha. But I haven't seen it on any 'larger' girls. I am currently a 28-29 in jeans (hoping to return to my 'normal' weight), but don't know what size to order, as I keep reading they run big. Was going to go for an L/large? Any pointers? TIA!



Hi yes I first got The xs, because they said it run big. It turned out to small for me. The S was much better, I find The skort running true To size, I have size 26-27 in jeans. Hope this will help you! Also The zipper is not too great, when you size down, it's really hard To close The zipper.


----------



## sneezz

Sculli said:


> Hi yes I first got The xs, because they said it run big. It turned out to small for me. The S was much better, I find The skort running true To size, I have size 26-27 in jeans. Hope this will help you! Also The zipper is not too great, when you size down, it's really hard To close The zipper.



The white one definitely ran 1 size big IMO but the black one was more true to size but had a little room to spare for me personally.  

*brigadeiro*, I think a M would fit you. I believe *HeartMyMJs* is around the same size as you and she got a M in the black. Or you can order both a M and a L to try since it's free returns.


----------



## brigadeiro

sneezz said:


> The white one definitely ran 1 size big IMO but the black one was more true to size but had a little room to spare for me personally.
> 
> *brigadeiro*, I think a M would fit you. I believe *HeartMyMJs* is around the same size as you and she got a M in the black. Or you can order both a M and a L to try since it's free returns.



Thanks for the info *sneezz*.  Unfortunately there is no online shopping for Zara here Down Under  (although probably good for my wallet), so I'd have to resort to Ebay or a Mail Forwarding service...how I _WISH_ we had an Australian online Zara store!!! *sigh*


----------



## sneezz

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks for the info *sneezz*.  Unfortunately there is no online shopping for Zara here Down Under  (although probably good for my wallet), so I'd have to resort to Ebay or a Mail Forwarding service...how I _WISH_ we had an Australian online Zara store!!! *sigh*



ush: hope someone else will chime in and confirm what size you should get then.


----------



## Englebert

*brigadeiro*! Are you a 10 or a 12 AU? I'm a 6-8 AU, 25 in jeans, and the black XS fits me perfectly, the white XS is a little big but I can make it work. I would probably go for a medium. (btw I think you'll be fine bending over after your bubs - I am always running after my girl!)

(PS - you know me as H on another forum!)


----------



## Englebert

As a general rule, how do Zara's leather biker jackets run, size-wise? I'm thinking about getting one but am unsure about whether to buy my usual jacket size (small). My main concerns are a) the sleeve/armhole fit (I HATE roomy sleeves on a leather jacket!), and b) the general body fit. I don't mind if I can't zip it up, and would like it quite fitted but to be able to fit a thin sweater underneath. I am an XS in Zara bottoms and most shirts, sometimes a S, and wear an S in most blazers.

Help!!!


----------



## ruthie_1

Englebert said:


> As a general rule, how do Zara's leather biker jackets run, size-wise? I'm thinking about getting one but am unsure about whether to buy my usual jacket size (small). My main concerns are a) the sleeve/armhole fit (I HATE roomy sleeves on a leather jacket!), and b) the general body fit. I don't mind if I can't zip it up, and would like it quite fitted but to be able to fit a thin sweater underneath. I am an XS in Zara bottoms and most shirts, sometimes a S, and wear an S in most blazers.
> 
> Help!!!



Hi there
I've bought a leather jacket from Zara last month.  I think it fits tts. However, the sleeves are slightly long on me but I don't care! 

I will post a photo later as I'm unable to do this on my phone without wifi!


----------



## Chinese Warrior




----------



## Jahpson

Englebert said:


> As a general rule, how do Zara's leather biker jackets run, size-wise? I'm thinking about getting one but am unsure about whether to buy my usual jacket size (small). My main concerns are a) the sleeve/armhole fit (I HATE roomy sleeves on a leather jacket!), and b) the general body fit. I don't mind if I can't zip it up, and would like it quite fitted but to be able to fit a thin sweater underneath. I am an XS in Zara bottoms and most shirts, sometimes a S, and wear an S in most blazers.
> 
> Help!!!



M the maximum if your plan on zipping them up. S would be great if you like them fitted. I was there on saturday and tried on just about every leather jacket they had to offer. LOL


----------



## honeybunch

Has anyone tried this?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../358002/1156022/JACKET+WITH+COMBINATION+LAPEL

It looks a little baggy on the model and I'm just wondering if that's how it fits in real life.


----------



## SohoChic

I just got these and love them static.zara.net/photos//2013/V/1/1/p/2282/201/098/2/2282201098_2_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1365372000000


----------



## brigadeiro

Englebert said:


> *brigadeiro*! Are you a 10 or a 12 AU? I'm a 6-8 AU, 25 in jeans, and the black XS fits me perfectly, the white XS is a little big but I can make it work. I would probably go for a medium. (btw I think you'll be fine bending over after your bubs - I am always running after my girl!)
> 
> (PS - you know me as H on another forum!)



No way! Hi *H*/*englebert*! *waves*

I think I'm more of a 12 AU for bottoms at the moment :cry: Working on remedying that (Lil J#2's 1st bday this Saturday, same day as Lil J #3 turns 3!  ). Am wondering if I should go for L in black, and M in white (although I'm mainly hoping to wear these in 2 months time when I head to Europe on holidays - let's hope I get closer to a 10 by then)


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Zara tee


----------



## eroshery

bought this..since last week..
neon dress, jeans shirt, skirt, organic tee, kimono, scarf and neklace


----------



## blackice87

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2163310
> 
> Zara tee



Aw that is so cute!


----------



## Miamilla

eroshery said:


> bought this..since last week..
> neon dress, jeans shirt, skirt, organic tee, kimono, scarf and neklace



I love all of that! Im going to have to get there soon!!


----------



## Englebert

Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 2162536


----------



## Chinese Warrior

At Zara right now but still did not pull the trigger! Hope the weather warms up enough for u to debut them!!


----------



## myown

I am really disappointed by ZARA these days. The last few pieces I got there ripped within a few times that I wore them. One jumper didn´t even survived one time. Some pants survived 3 days. Others ripped after 3 washes . I´m really disappointed in their quality.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sorry to hear that! Can u bring them back to the store? Do you mind sharing with us the faulty items so they we can avoid them?


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

I purchased these pants in the khaki, pastel pink, pastel blue, in my usual size.  They are TTS and are flattering.  Perfect ankle length on me I'm 5'5".  However, one of them came with the security tag still attached.  :/  
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...nam-S2013/358005/1232015/BASIC+SATIN+TROUSERS

These denim shirts are awesome.  Tailored looking and very flattering as well.  32D bra, size M TTS.http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../358032/1206025/DENIM+SHIRT+WITH+FLAP+POCKETS http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../en/zara-nam-S2013/358032/1048967/DENIM+SHIRT


----------



## coconut32

Does Zara ever have promo codes?


----------



## myown

Chinese Warrior said:


> Sorry to hear that! Can u bring them back to the store? Do you mind sharing with us the faulty items so they we can avoid them?



can´t bring them back, because I bought them some while ago but it took me so long to wash them first or I got them on sale and the don´t take them back then.

here are some. there are more, but I don´t know where I put them (or did I throw them away already?) The blue on totally changed its size, it used to be really tight-fitting. 

(pics by me)


----------



## HollieDollie

coconut32 said:


> Does Zara ever have promo codes?



Never.


----------



## LAdreamer

Has anyone seen this 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 or 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 in stores? I'm dying for them. I've searched two zaras in nyc and had no luck!


----------



## neenabengals

KristyDarling said:


> Just thought I'd share a couple of mod pics of the embroidered bomber jacket. It's still in stock in both S and M.   It's a Small and definitely oversized (I'm 5'2") but I think it looks cool that way. Fun piece...highly recommended!  Thanks to Neenabengal and Brigadeiro for the enabling!



Kirsty - you look AMAZING!  Im so glad you like the jacket


----------



## Englebert

Can anyone comment on the sizing of these shoes? Pretty please?

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...LAMINATED+HIGH-HEEL+SANDALS+WITH+ANKLE+STRAPS

I've found Zara shoe sizing a bit inconsistent. I have several pairs of flats in a 38, a couple in 37, sandals in a 37, heeled court shoes in a 37. I'm usually a standard US 7/Euro 37. Should I size up to the 38 in these?


----------



## erinrose

LAdreamer said:


> Has anyone seen this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2167146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2167147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in stores? I'm dying for them. I've searched two zaras in nyc and had no luck!


 
Haven´t seen them but they look great in the pics! Too bad they´re sold out online in so many sizes.


----------



## purse-nality

Englebert said:


> Can anyone comment on the sizing of these shoes? Pretty please?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...LAMINATED+HIGH-HEEL+SANDALS+WITH+ANKLE+STRAPS
> 
> I've found Zara shoe sizing a bit inconsistent. I have several pairs of flats in a 38, a couple in 37, sandals in a 37, heeled court shoes in a 37. I'm usually a standard US 7/Euro 37. Should I size up to the 38 in these?



I'm a u.s 7.5 and all my zara shoes are 38's. I've tried these in white, again, 38 is perfect on me.. Hth!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

+1..I am consistently size 38 when it comes to Zara shoes though..I own their  ballet flats and court shoes..remarkably comfortable all three pairs..


----------



## Xenia_

DiorKiss said:


> Great necklace, but I actually really love your top! The color's amazing. Where's it from?



Thanks its also from zara..got it this season..a couple of weeks ago..i remember i was also available in white!


----------



## authenticplease

Englebert said:


> Can anyone comment on the sizing of these shoes? Pretty please?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...LAMINATED+HIGH-HEEL+SANDALS+WITH+ANKLE+STRAPS
> 
> I've found Zara shoe sizing a bit inconsistent. I have several pairs of flats in a 38, a couple in 37, sandals in a 37, heeled court shoes in a 37. I'm usually a standard US 7/Euro 37. Should I size up to the 38 in these?



I am consistently a 39 in Zara shoes and that is what I took in these. HTH!


----------



## luminosity

LAdreamer said:


> Has anyone seen this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2167146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2167147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in stores? I'm dying for them. I've searched two zaras in nyc and had no luck!



i love that mao collar shirt! is that new arrival? i dont see that shirt on spain web


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Blazer and tee


----------



## eroshery

Sweetyqbk said:


> Blazer and tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2168970


 
love your style


----------



## Englebert

Anyone bought/tried on/seen this blazer? http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../358002/1171532/BLAZER+WITH+CONTRASTING+LAPEL

I love the look of it in the look book and on the model but I wonder whether it's boxy irl...?


----------



## Caz71

Sweetyqbk said:


> Blazer and tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2168970



Nice. Btw is yr necklace a dbty??


----------



## yakusoku.af

Does anyone know when the next sale is? Is it June? I'm in love with a few pieces but I'll wait if its only a month away.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Here in Spain, the sale starts in June. Can someone enlighten me which week in June??  getting impatient to buy those shorts...


----------



## mxlola17

The sale started last year on 28th June so nearly 2 months to wait!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

U could be right there; I do remember it starting during the 2nd half of June! Oh dear.....


----------



## yakusoku.af

mxlola17 said:


> The sale started last year on 28th June so nearly 2 months to wait!!



Really? Hmmm maybe I need to buy them now! I would hate for my size to sell out! 2 months is a long time!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Caz71 said:


> Nice. Btw is yr necklace a dbty??



Wow good eyes! Yes but it's not Tiffany's it's from my local jeweler, 5 stones 16' white gold


----------



## Mia Bella

Just purchased.  





Cute, femme shorts!




This dress screams SPRING! I usually like harder stuff but this is too sweet and comfy looking.





This cool top. Also can't wait for the trousers to pop up on the site so I can buy them. Love the relaxed vibe they give off.


----------



## gymangel812

Mia Bella said:


> Just purchased.
> 
> View attachment 2171898
> 
> 
> 
> Cute, femme shorts!
> View attachment 2171899
> 
> 
> 
> This dress screams SPRING! I usually like harder stuff but this is too sweet and comfy looking.
> View attachment 2171900
> View attachment 2171901
> 
> 
> 
> This cool top. Also can't wait for the trousers to pop up on the site so I can buy them. Love the relaxed vibe they give off.
> View attachment 2171902
> View attachment 2171907


ooh post pics when you get them! i had my eye on the first two


----------



## Mia Bella

gymangel812 said:


> ooh post pics when you get them! i had my eye on the first two



Will do!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

For a delivery today


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My 18month old loves ZARA too, this could be her next purchase


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Went to Zara to look for the leopard print sandals..no luck..of course I had to buy some items to celebrate Mother's Day...hehe...


----------



## Shoesanddresses

LAvuittongirl said:


> For a delivery today
> 
> View attachment 2173861



I got them last week in both the black and the orange. Love them


----------



## eroshery

out for brunch..:beer:
zara dress..


----------



## louisrl

I love Zara!


----------



## Flip88

Shoesanddresses said:


> I got them last week in both the black and the orange. Love them



These are lovely yes.  Zara make good shoes.


----------



## maloneyxo

Ahh I love Zara  I'm awaiting a parcel so shall do a reveal when it arrives, hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Indeslab

Zara has amazing stuff!


----------



## Mia Bella

Mia Bella said:


> Just purchased.
> 
> View attachment 2171898
> 
> 
> 
> Cute, femme shorts!
> View attachment 2171899
> 
> 
> 
> This dress screams SPRING! I usually like harder stuff but this is too sweet and comfy looking.
> View attachment 2171900
> View attachment 2171901
> 
> 
> 
> This cool top. Also can't wait for the trousers to pop up on the site so I can buy them. Love the relaxed vibe they give off.
> View attachment 2171902
> View attachment 2171907





gymangel812 said:


> ooh post pics when you get them! i had my eye on the first two



Apologies for not sharing mods of these pieces. The black and white skirt & the paisley shorts where too small!! I didn't want to force them over my hips. I always get Smalls in Zara bottoms and these ran a little tight. ush: I only kept the white top.

I bought these the other day and will share if I fall in love with anything! Or if someone is curious about a piece and it happens to fit. 



This top



These blue trousers



These adorable shorts in ivory



And black


----------



## ruthie_1

Mia Bella said:


> Apologies for not sharing mods of these pieces. The black and white skirt & the paisley shorts where too small!! I didn't want to force them over my hips. I always get Smalls in Zara bottoms and these ran a little tight. ush: I only kept the white top.
> 
> I bought these the other day and will share if I fall in love with anything! Or if someone is curious about a piece and it happens to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> This top
> View attachment 2182787
> 
> 
> These blue trousers
> View attachment 2182788
> 
> 
> These adorable shorts in ivory
> View attachment 2182789
> 
> 
> And black
> View attachment 2182790



I tried those paisley shorts on in store and felt like I was wearing PJ shorts... It just didn't suit me! Such a shame, as they are really cute shorts!


----------



## Chloez

Love zara, lots of amazing stuff


----------



## Flip88

eroshery said:


> out for brunch..:beer:
> zara dress..
> View attachment 2178249



What a lovely dress - looks fab on you


----------



## Bagmataz

I have a comfy white Zara t shirt and love it


----------



## Sparklybags

Pulled put these favourite from last year!


----------



## qiuqiuimg

jcrew men's shirt 
zara fold over skort
h hour
chanel flipflop
21 week pregnant


----------



## qiuqiuimg

oh i just dig out another 
zara dress from last year's summer sale, on DD's birthday party


----------



## qiuqiuimg

another zara dress. i just love their tulip dress
15wk preg


----------



## aggiebaby

qiuqiuimg said:


> oh i just dig out another
> zara dress from last year's summer sale, on DD's birthday party



Whoa! I like that dress! 
Do you have anymore pictures of it? 
Too bad it was last year's summer sale, or else I'd go to a Zara right now and buy it!


----------



## aggiebaby

Sorry for spam, but I just noticed that under "Woman" on Zara.com, there is a section of "special prices" ! There's not many items on there yet, a few shirts, a two styles of bags, but it's a start !


----------



## Paris Darling

*New in:*











_Not sure why the pictures are turned..._


----------



## purse-nality

New in, dress... Its only tight around the midsection bec this was after a very heavy lunch! Lol sunday is my cheat day


----------



## Samia

myown said:


> can´t bring them back, because I bought them some while ago but it took me so long to wash them first or I got them on sale and the don´t take them back then.
> 
> here are some. there are more, but I don´t know where I put them (or did I throw them away already?) The blue on totally changed its size, it used to be really tight-fitting.
> 
> (pics by me)


I have the same trousers and mine fell apart after a few wears!! such a shame because I really liked them


----------



## brigadeiro

My black skort arrived today, and you guys were right, it does run quite big! I got an M and will have to buy an S v. soon (will still use the M, but any bigger and it'll fall off). I wonder if I should get an S in black and an XS in the white... (am hoping to lose a few more post-baby kgs) :shame: 

I'm not quite sure what jeans size I am at the moment, maybe 27? (just in case someone is considering them too, and are 'bigger' than some TPF'ers here)


----------



## TrinketTattle

purse-nality said:


> New in, dress... Its only tight around the midsection bec this was after a very heavy lunch! Lol sunday is my cheat day
> 
> View attachment 2187449



You look beautiful!


----------



## sneezz

qiuqiuimg said:


> oh i just dig out another
> zara dress from last year's summer sale, on DD's birthday party





qiuqiuimg said:


> jcrew men's shirt
> zara fold over skort
> h hour
> chanel flipflop
> 21 week pregnant





qiuqiuimg said:


> another zara dress. i just love their tulip dress
> 15wk preg



Very cute! Oh how I pine for a pair of Aloha sandals! Love the dresses!  Congrats on the pregnancy!



brigadeiro said:


> My black skort arrived today, and you guys were right, it does run quite big! I got an M and will have to buy an S v. soon (will still use the M, but any bigger and it'll fall off). I wonder if I should get an S in black and an XS in the white... (am hoping to lose a few more post-baby kgs) :shame:
> 
> I'm not quite sure what jeans size I am at the moment, maybe 27? (just in case someone is considering them too, and are 'bigger' than some TPF'ers here)



Glad you finally got them.  The white one runs even bigger than the black one for me. What is your pre-preggo size? If you plan on getting back down to that, then go with the smaller size. I found that I bought a lot of pants/jeans in my post pregnancy transition and never got to wear them. Ended up having to consign them.  

Here's the size difference in XS, hope this helps!:


----------



## brigadeiro

sneezz said:


> Glad you finally got them.  The white one runs even bigger than the black one for me. What is your pre-preggo size? If you plan on getting back down to that, then go with the smaller size. I found that I bought a lot of pants/jeans in my post pregnancy transition and never got to wear them. Ended up having to consign them.
> 
> Here's the size difference in XS, hope this helps!:



Thanks for the pic! I used to be a US 4, UK 8, not sure jeans size, 'cause I mostly used Tsubi/Ksubi, and back then they were labelled by Australian size (which I was a 10, boy, they ran small!).  Yeah, it was that far back, because I'm aiming to return to my 'wedding weight' (which wasn't even my 'slim weight', just 'ok' weight), I've already returned to pre-preggo weight, but that was relatively easy, 'cause I didn't actually gain that much with my pregnancy, having gained a lot before it :shame:


----------



## purse-nality

TrinketTattle said:


> You look beautiful!



Thank u trinket!


----------



## sneezz

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks for the pic! I used to be a US 4, UK 8, not sure jeans size, 'cause I mostly used Tsubi/Ksubi, and back then they were labelled by Australian size (which I was a 10, boy, they ran small!).  Yeah, it was that far back, because I'm aiming to return to my 'wedding weight' (which wasn't even my 'slim weight', just 'ok' weight), I've already returned to pre-preggo weight, but that was relatively easy, 'cause I didn't actually gain that much with my pregnancy, having gained a lot before it :shame:



If you are expecting to lose more weight then maybe get a S for the white one. I think it runs 1 size big but not 2. Maybe someone else can chime in. I think Mia Bella is around a size 4 in bottoms so maybe she can give some insight.


----------



## Mia Bella

purse-nality said:


> New in, dress... Its only tight around the midsection bec this was after a very heavy lunch! Lol sunday is my cheat day
> 
> View attachment 2187449



Well, I don't see _any _tightness at the midsection! I see a lovely lady in a beautiful dress! You look fabulous. So pretty and so Springy!



sneezz said:


> Very cute! Oh how I pine for a pair of Aloha sandals! Love the dresses!  Congrats on the pregnancy!
> 
> Glad you finally got them.  The white one runs even bigger than the black one for me. What is your pre-preggo size? If you plan on getting back down to that, then go with the smaller size. I found that I bought a lot of pants/jeans in my post pregnancy transition and never got to wear them. Ended up having to consign them.
> 
> Here's the size difference in XS, hope this helps!:



I love that you took this picture! I went and bought the black and blue skorts and they're arriving on Thursday. The white ones fit me perfectly so I'm a little worried that the others might sit too high on my hips. I hope not!!



brigadeiro said:


> Thanks for the pic! I used to be a US 4, UK 8, not sure jeans size, 'cause I mostly used Tsubi/Ksubi, and back then they were labelled by Australian size (which I was a 10, boy, they ran small!).  Yeah, it was that far back, because I'm aiming to return to my 'wedding weight' (which wasn't even my 'slim weight', just 'ok' weight), I've already returned to pre-preggo weight, but that was relatively easy, 'cause I didn't actually gain that much with my pregnancy, having gained a lot before it :shame:





sneezz said:


> If you are expecting to lose more weight then maybe get a S for the white one. I think it runs 1 size big but not 2. Maybe someone else can chime in. I think Mia Bella is around a size 4 in bottoms so maybe she can give some insight.



I agree with Sneez and I think a S would be good for you, brigadeiro, since you mentioned that you were a 4 and I'm a 4 and bought the Small. I am 35" in my hips (the white skort rests right at my hip bones) with a 25" waist.


----------



## Mia Bella

I'd like to share a mod of my Lingerie Style Shorts in black. So cute! I also have them in the Ivory color.  






http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...am-S2013/389503/1223075/LINGERIE+STYLE+SHORTS


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mia Bella said:


> I'd like to share a mod of my Lingerie Style Shorts in black. So cute! I also have them in the Ivory color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...am-S2013/389503/1223075/LINGERIE+STYLE+SHORTS



Those shorts are too cute!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks for the info re: skorts *sneez* & *miabella*! 

Wore my embroidered bomber jacket today, must take a pic of the M to compare sizing, I think I like the slouchier M when I wear sneakers (I'm wearing an S below):





Tried them with my skorts, but quickly changed when I saw my pasty legs :shame: Plus I won't be tucking my tee...


----------



## lovemysavior

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks for the info re: skorts *sneez* & *miabella*!
> 
> Wore my embroidered bomber jacket today, must take a pic of the M to compare sizing, I think I like the slouchier M when I wear sneakers (I'm wearing an S below):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried them with my skorts, but quickly changed when I saw my pasty legs :shame: Plus I won't be tucking my tee...


 That jacket looks so good on you!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *lovemysavior*! :shame:


----------



## Mia Bella

HeartMyMJs said:


> Those shorts are too cute!!



Thank you! 



brigadeiro said:


> Thanks for the info re: skorts *sneez* & *miabella*!
> 
> Wore my embroidered bomber jacket today, must take a pic of the M to compare sizing, I think I like the slouchier M when I wear sneakers (I'm wearing an S below):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried them with my skorts, but quickly changed when I saw my pasty legs :shame: Plus I won't be tucking my tee...



Fab! Great outfit and that jacket is so ridiculously cool. It's 100 degrees here and even thinking about buying a jacket now is coo coo crazy so I'll have to admire it from afar


----------



## brigadeiro

Mia Bella said:


> Fab! Great outfit and that jacket is so ridiculously cool. It's 100 degrees here and even thinking about buying a jacket now is coo coo crazy so I'll have to admire it from afar



Haha, thx *Mia Bella*! I bought mine (and an even warmer quilted bomber jacket) during 100+ degree heat  But that's because I have a jacket and coat problem :shame:


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Picked up some goodies from Zara. Tried to take a picture best I could 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Got the top in black and white
Also picked up the skort in blue and black!!! Last ones in my size in the store! These pants are a trip. They look like a skirt up front but they are pants


----------



## myown

wow those pants look great on you! great butt!!


----------



## purse-nality

Mia Bella said:


> Well, I don't see _any _tightness at the midsection! I see a lovely lady in a beautiful dress! You look fabulous. So pretty and so Springy!



Thanks mia! You so sweet as always


----------



## sharilie

I got these yesterday! It was love st the first sight!


----------



## Princess Pink

I just purchased the 'Flamingo' print blouse - it's gorgeous! Was on holiday and ran out of clean tops so while out shopping popped in to the nearest Zara to see what there was that was cheap and cheerful - this one was perfect for the summery location and I had a navy skirt to wear with it - now home and am so pleased to have this addition to the wardrobe! It's quite blousey (which you don't see in the photo - it's an a-line shape) but I wore it tucked in (like the photo), but it will look lovely flowing over some shorts or pants as well!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

sharilie said:


> I got these yesterday! It was love st the first sight!



Love everyone's recent Zara acquisitions!  I especially love these, Sharilie!


----------



## jorton

Princess Pink said:


> I just purchased the 'Flamingo' print blouse - it's gorgeous! Was on holiday and ran out of clean tops so while out shopping popped in to the nearest Zara to see what there was that was cheap and cheerful - this one was perfect for the summery location and I had a navy skirt to wear with it - now home and am so pleased to have this addition to the wardrobe! It's quite blousey (which you don't see in the photo - it's an a-line shape) but I wore it tucked in (like the photo), but it will look lovely flowing over some shorts or pants as well!





Love that top!! I may have to go looking for it!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Has anyone seen this in the stores?! They look fab!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Has anyone seen this in the stores?! They look fab!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2207359


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Answering my own question..haha! The shoes are not in store yet..


----------



## Mininana

Anyone knows when the sale is starting? I can't wait!!


----------



## mishybelle

^i want to know too! It's soon, right??


----------



## prettydagger

Sale starts June 21


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi there! I reckon June 21 is for the US stores? 

Any intel on the ones in Spain?!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Zara blazer and tank 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2211549


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Keep, return? I'm hesitant about returning because last I checked, these were sold out in a 36 online (btw, did Zara shoe sizes get bigger recently? I used to be a 37 but now they're way too big). I love them by themselves, but I'm finding they don't go with much that I own and it seems like a waste to keep shoes I might never wear!


----------



## blackice87

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Keep, return? I'm hesitant about returning because last I checked, these were sold out in a 36 online (btw, did Zara shoe sizes get bigger recently? I used to be a 37 but now they're way too big). I love them by themselves, but I'm finding they don't go with much that I own and it seems like a waste to keep shoes I might never wear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211879



I say return them if you won't wear them often.
Better to use that money on something that you like and will actually wear :]


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

blackice87 said:


> I say return them if you won't wear them often.
> Better to use that money on something that you like and will actually wear :]



This is true, I just love them on their own and want to make them work, but nothing really goes... Darn! Thanks for your input!


----------



## redjazzy

My new top and skort from zara! Loving the skorts so went back and got the black one too


----------



## LaGeekChic

Zara is really popular in Europe so you do see a lot of people with their clothes. That's why I love to shop at F21 - hardly anyone here knows it. I do love Zara's handbags! They're gorgeous.


----------



## yakusoku.af

redjazzy said:


> My new top and skort from zara! Loving the skorts so went back and got the black one too



I love that skort!


----------



## imlvholic

redjazzy said:


> My new top and skort from zara! Loving the skorts so went back and got the black one too


I love the Zara skorts, I got it in both colors too (B&W) & now they have the RED too. There's so much stuff I want to buy from there & the SALE is just around the corner, so I'd better just wait.


----------



## brigadeiro

imlvholic said:


> I love the Zara skorts, I got it in both colors too (B&W) & now they have the RED too. There's so much stuff I want to buy from there & the SALE is just around the corner, so I'd better just wait.



Ooh was thinking of getting the red/geranium skort too! How is the colour IRL? Is it a nice easy shade to wear? Any pics?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

redjazzy said:


> My new top and skort from zara! Loving the skorts so went back and got the black one too



I got the black and then got the blue skort but my butt is sooo big I'm thinking to just keep black... Either way it looks super cute on u


----------



## imlvholic

brigadeiro said:


> Ooh was thinking of getting the red/geranium skort too! How is the colour IRL? Is it a nice easy shade to wear? Any pics?



I only saw it online, I'm curious on how the red looks like in person. Very attractive I bet, I don't know if I can pull it off.


----------



## brigadeiro

imlvholic said:


> I only saw it online, I'm curious on how the red looks like in person. Very attractive I bet, I don't know if I can pull it off.



Oops! Read your initial post too quickly! Banks for the reply!


----------



## Perfect Day

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Keep, return? I'm hesitant about returning because last I checked, these were sold out in a 36 online (btw, did Zara shoe sizes get bigger recently? I used to be a 37 but now they're way too big). I love them by themselves, but I'm finding they don't go with much that I own and it seems like a waste to keep shoes I might never wear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211879



They are lovely, keep I think


----------



## redjazzy

imlvholic said:


> I love the Zara skorts, I got it in both colors too (B&W) & now they have the RED too. There's so much stuff I want to buy from there & the SALE is just around the corner, so I'd better just wait.



They have red too??? We only have blavk and white here in our local store


----------



## redjazzy

Sweetyqbk said:


> I got the black and then got the blue skort but my butt is sooo big I'm thinking to just keep black... Either way it looks super cute on u



Thanks


----------



## redjazzy

Got this jumper too. There was a denim one too but was double the price of this...so...


----------



## imlvholic

redjazzy said:


> They have red too??? We only have blavk and white here in our local store


here's the link: http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/skirts/-c358006p1295913.html


redjazzy said:


> Got this jumper too. There was a denim one too but was double the price of this...so...



Ohhh... love the jumpsuit. Where's the opening? Is it silk? Looks really nice on you.


----------



## koujo

can anyone help me out?

i'm thinking about ordering this dress:
http://www.zara.com/us/en/trf/dresses/long-dress-with-appliqué-at-the-waist-c358031p1198180.html

but I can't figure out what size I should get?

I've never ordered clothes from zara. My measurements are 34-26-36. Can I get away with a small or should I just buy the medium?

I'm 5'3, so I try not to size up since sometimes that means the length increases as well.

also has anyone seen this in person? is it worth the $?


----------



## redjazzy

imlvholic said:


> here's the link: http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/skirts/-c358006p1295913.html
> 
> 
> Ohhh... love the jumpsuit. Where's the opening? Is it silk? Looks really nice on you.



Thanks
This is cotton. No opening, just slipped on.. the back is slightly lower than usual


----------



## schadenfreude

My local Zara isn't open yet (not that I'm counting down the days or anything) so I am stuck with shopping off the website. This may be a dumb question, but what's the difference between "women" and "TRF"? They have some overlapping stuff.


----------



## Mia Bella

schadenfreude said:


> My local Zara isn't open yet (not that I'm counting down the days or anything) so I am stuck with shopping off the website. This may be a dumb question, but what's the difference between "women" and "TRF"? They have some overlapping stuff.



Haha, I'm totally not counting down the days either  I _think_ the difference between the two is that "Women" is the higher-end line with more sophisticated styles, better tailoring & better materials like leather and cotton (instead of synthetic) and "TRF" is more casual and targeted towards a youthful aesthetic? Like the short-shorts and the tiny tops and printed tanks and tees. I guess TRF is more trendy and Women is a little more classic. 

I'm sure someone who knows for sure will chime in but this is what I've always thought.


----------



## Mininana

koujo said:


> can anyone help me out?
> 
> i'm thinking about ordering this dress:
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/trf/dresses/long-dress-with-appliqué-at-the-waist-c358031p1198180.html
> 
> but I can't figure out what size I should get?
> 
> I've never ordered clothes from zara. My measurements are 34-26-36. Can I get away with a small or should I just buy the medium?
> 
> I'm 5'3, so I try not to size up since sometimes that means the length increases as well.
> 
> also has anyone seen this in person? is it worth the $?



Small should be fine


The dress is loose so as long as it fits your bust it should be ok


----------



## sammie225

my new pink zara blouse&the well-known pearl necklace


----------



## reon

My red top are black shorts are from zara  can never get enough of all those beauties in the store!


----------



## reon

There are slits on both sides of the dress and its a little more translucent in real life. The inner skirt that comes with it is not that short. I really like this


----------



## koujo

Mininana said:


> Small should be fine
> 
> 
> The dress is loose so as long as it fits your bust it should be ok



I went ahead and ordered the small. I hope it fits, haha. Thank you for replying!

I'm thinking about wearing it for an afternoon wedding next week.


----------



## mishybelle

Has anyone seen this dress in person or tried it on? http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/dresses/dress-with-straps-at-the-back-c358003p1336049.html

Just wondering how to size in it... if it's tts and fits the way it looks on the model, or if i have to size up. Thank you!


----------



## aggiebaby

mishybelle said:


> Has anyone seen this dress in person or tried it on? http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/dresses/dress-with-straps-at-the-back-c358003p1336049.html
> 
> Just wondering how to size in it... if it's tts and fits the way it looks on the model, or if i have to size up. Thank you!



I would like to know as well!
That dress looks so pretty !!


----------



## plumaplomb

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Keep, return? I'm hesitant about returning because last I checked, these were sold out in a 36 online (btw, did Zara shoe sizes get bigger recently? I used to be a 37 but now they're way too big). I love them by themselves, but I'm finding they don't go with much that I own and it seems like a waste to keep shoes I might never wear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211879


I was thinking about getting these in black!  I think these shoes would go with a lot of things (from skirts and dresses to some skinnies)...but if you don't think you will wear them that often, I echo someone who posted earlier.  Go with something you love!


----------



## imlvholic

I thought i saw the sign on the window, ZARA SALES STARTS TOMORROW, FRIDAY. Stores open at 8 AM. 
Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Sparklybags

I'm so excited for the sae to start, I have a list of things I want to hunt for! 


I am in love with these Zara tees that are £9.99


----------



## Shopmore

imlvholic said:


> I thought i saw the sign on the window, ZARA SALES STARTS TOMORROW, FRIDAY. Stores open at 8 AM.
> Can anyone confirm?



I stopped by the store yesterday and that's exactly what they told me.


----------



## brigadeiro

Ooh! Wonder if the sale will be online too!!!


----------



## Meta

I was just coming in to report that sale will begin tomorrow but yes, sale should begin online at midnight. At least that's my experience in the past.  Store hours have been extended this whole weekend for the sales.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Any intel on when the sale will start in Europe especially southern Spain??!!&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## yakusoku.af

weN84 said:


> I was just coming in to report that sale will begin tomorrow but yes, sale should begin online at midnight. At least that's my experience in the past.  Store hours have been extended this whole weekend for the sales.



Oooo!!! So excited! I will be stalking the site tonight!


----------



## LovelyByLucy

Yay for sale starting in the Netherlands!
I ordered these boots for just 30 but also the heels from the new collection because they're just to goood


----------



## purse-nality

Online...


----------



## EmmieB

imlvholic said:


> I thought i saw the sign on the window, ZARA SALES STARTS TOMORROW, FRIDAY. Stores open at 8 AM.
> Can anyone confirm?



Confirmed. I havent done pricing this week so no idea whats on sale. For sure the trf summer stuff. I have my eye on the basic shoes with gold heels but I don't know if thats on sale.


----------



## aggiebaby

EmmieB said:


> Confirmed. I havent done pricing this week so no idea whats on sale. For sure the trf summer stuff. I have my eye on the basic shoes with gold heels but I don't know if thats on sale.



Sale is UP!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Urgh....sale has NOT started in Southern Spain!


----------



## QTbebe

what's everyone buying? bummer that the stuff I want did not go on sale, this is always the case.


----------



## KristyDarling

QTbebe said:


> what's everyone buying? bummer that the stuff I want did not go on sale, this is always the case.



Same here. I had put a few things in my cart earlier, but none of them went on sale. I did see a cute bag though -- I'm currently contemplating whether to pull the trigger! http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/handbags/shopper-with-studded-straps-c434559p1098568.html . Does anyone know if this bag is made of real suede?? I can't seem to find that info anywhere.


----------



## Meta

QTbebe said:


> what's everyone buying? bummer that the stuff I want did not go on sale, this is always the case.


Be patient as things get markdown every 2 weeks!  (at least that's been my experience)


----------



## danae

Can someone confirm that sale items bought on the US online store are not final sale? I want a bunch of things but will only order half of them if I can't return.


----------



## mishybelle

danae said:


> Can someone confirm that sale items bought on the US online store are not final sale? I want a bunch of things but will only order half of them if I can't return.



Not final sale. Order to your heart's desire. I think they impose FINAL SALE at the very end of the sale, if I remember correctly. But definitely not right now. I ordered a bunch of stuff back in dec/jan and was able to return them.


----------



## lovemysavior

I ordered these two pairs of shoes.  
So hopefully they will fit ok.


----------



## danae

Thanks! That is good news.  
Besides some tops and bags, I ordered four pairs of shoes to try (not necessarily keep all) and now totally regret not adding these to my order to choose one of the two styles. I've ever seen them in a store, they must have sold out too fast. 
http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/shoes/sandals-with-tassels-c434549p1208048.html
http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/shoes/ethnic-flat-sandals-c434549p1205310.html




















mishybelle said:


> Not final sale. Order to your heart's desire. I think they impose FINAL SALE at the very end of the sale, if I remember correctly. But definitely not right now. I ordered a bunch of stuff back in dec/jan and was able to return them.


----------



## purse-nality

imlvholic said:


> here's the link: http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/skirts/-c358006p1295913.html
> 
> 
> Ohhh... love the jumpsuit. Where's the opening? Is it silk? Looks really nice on you.



So glad the skorts aren't on sale yet! I couldn't resist this red, and was afraid my size would run out by the time they get marked down anyway. Now i have 3 -white, black, red -love them all!


----------



## imlvholic

purse-nality said:


> So glad the skorts aren't on sale yet! I couldn't resist this red, and was afraid my size would run out by the time they get marked down anyway. Now i have 3 -white, black, red -love them all!



I thought the skorts would be marked down too & that red is stunning. I asked the SAs here in NY about it & they said they're part of the new collection. God! These SALES are driving me to bankraptcy. Lol... They' re so hard to resist & they're just starting. There's just too many awesome pcs, love Summer Collections. I don't shop as much in the Winter  anyway (trying to explain to myself) :b


----------



## mishybelle

I couldn't wait until the second markdowns and got two black leather jackets. IMO $199 isn't that bad to ensure getting my size. I might feel differently when they are marked down to $159 at the end of the sale


----------



## EmmieB

Sale started. I was the annoyed looking one in the fitting rooms. Quite a bit on sale and prices were pretty good. 30 day return date for ALL items (oh boy). Skorts, jogging blazers (except black), W shoulder pad blazers + pants, new trf items = Not on sale.


----------



## Sparklybags

I ordered a TRF blazer and a basic tee and then the basic leather sandals which weren't on sale but I've been wanting them! I wish they'd reduce things more at the beginning, my blazer was only £10 off.


----------



## Englebert

I got:

Blue/white porcelain print pants (bought these earlier in the season in a S but WAY too big)
Black/white cow-type print pants (have the shorts already!)
Blush 3/4 sleeved draped dress
Oriental print pants
Scarf-print tunic
Scarf-print kaftan top (going on holiday to Bali soon - need resort stuff!)
Khaki sweater with transparent shoulders
Cobalt blue wrap skort (not THE skort, the new one that looks more like a skirt - not on sale, only came out a week ago)

Got these on the German site as it's slightly cheaper and I have to have it all forwarded to me in Australia anyway!


----------



## mf19

I got these two leather jackets - hoping they fit okay as I know Zara jackets/coats are a bit all over the place.  I ordered the ruffle jacket previously and returned it since I wasn't in love.  But for the sale price I think it's worth it.  I already have a brown leather jacket so I think adding these two would finish me off


----------



## Englebert

*mf19* I haven't tried on the ruffle leather jacket, but I have tried the black quilted sleeve one that you bought. If it helps, I'm a size 2 on top and the Small is the right size for me.


----------



## samina

mf19 said:


> I got these two leather jackets - hoping they fit okay as I know Zara jackets/coats are a bit all over the place.  I ordered the ruffle jacket previously and returned it since I wasn't in love.  But for the sale price I think it's worth it.  I already have a brown leather jacket so I think adding these two would finish me off



Mf19- I also got the blush version in a medium - they are quite snug but there was only one left in store so I snagged it good price too! Where did u find the blk one?


----------



## samina

Oh just checked the blk is a diff style - saw them online


----------



## AEGIS

ruthie_1 said:


> I bought this jacket today.... The website/iPad app does not do this item justice!
> 
> There is a removable gilet inside and a second hood for extra layer and 'both' hoods can be removed for a lighter jacket and the best thing about this?  It's the removable leather sleeves!!
> 
> This jacket could be worn as a winter coat with the inside gilet buttoned in, with the double hood and with the removable sleeves, it could be worn as a light gilet for the warmer season!  It was the last jacket in store and it was an xs, I had to snap it up!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047962





thanks for your review! i didn't know the jacket could do all of these things.  i just picked it up from sale. it looks amazing irl.


----------



## mf19

samina said:


> Mf19- I also got the blush version in a medium - they are quite snug but there was only one left in store so I snagged it good price too! Where did u find the blk one?



When I got it before the M could zipper but was def tight - have you noticed it breaking in at all?  Do you love it?  I'm usually a UK8-10.  I'm interested to see whether I'll keep both.  The black is definitely more tough looking then I am - but I feel it's also not overtly masculine so hopefully the details will work with my preppy style.

Otherwise, I'm done with Zara after this.  I had a free expedited shipping promo because one of my orders took several weeks to be delivered.  However, Zara US will not honor Zara UK (even with sending them the emails, order info, everything).  Plus CS was especially crappy so after this I'm off - which is sad because I do love their pieces.  But bad CS is a real turn off for me (same reason I stopped shopping at TopShop) - rather give my money to someone else


----------



## mf19

Englebert said:


> *mf19* I haven't tried on the ruffle leather jacket, but I have tried the black quilted sleeve one that you bought. If it helps, I'm a size 2 on top and the Small is the right size for me.



Thanks for your reply Engebert - how did you like the jacket?  I'm usually a 4/6 so I'm hoping it will fit.  Plus leather usually breaks in.. fingers crossed


----------



## Englebert

mf19 said:


> Thanks for your reply Engebert - how did you like the jacket?  I'm usually a 4/6 so I'm hoping it will fit.  Plus leather usually breaks in.. fingers crossed



Truth be told I found it a bit boxy but also quite restrictive, but I think this would probably ease up over time as it broke in. I was looking for a biker jacket at the time but bought a Whistles and a Muubaa instead.


----------



## mf19

Englebert said:


> Truth be told I found it a bit boxy but also quite restrictive, but I think this would probably ease up over time as it broke in. I was looking for a biker jacket at the time but bought a Whistles and a Muubaa instead.



Hm ok I won't get my hopes up too high.  I don't want a motorcycle jacket per se - just something a little edgy.  We shall see.  I should get it in a week


----------



## Englebert

mf19 said:


> Hm ok I won't get my hopes up too high.  I don't want a motorcycle jacket per se - just something a little edgy.  We shall see.  I should get it in a week



Wait and see - it might be perfect for you! The fit of structured jackets like this depends heavily on body shape as well as size.


----------



## Englebert

AEGIS said:


> thanks for your review! i didn't know the jacket could do all of these things.  i just picked it up from sale. it looks amazing irl.



This jacket is one of the hardest working pieces in my wardrobe at the moment! (we're in the depths of winter here)


----------



## Masafi

I love love love zara! Sometimes i think why to bother and go to other stores when zara has everything!! But zara increased prices recently and i dont like it! By the way I am wearing some zara tee here but its old and shoes ))))


----------



## cojordan

lovemysavior said:


> I ordered these two pairs of shoes.
> So hopefully they will fit ok.



I got the silver pair too since they were on sale. I kind of wanted them before but not at full price. Love the first pair you got too.


----------



## EmmieB

I want these so much after seeing them styled on instragram. Pray pray pray these are in my size when I go to work. Not my pic.


----------



## handbagahholic

Does anyone have the leather jacket with covered studs? Im just about to order but i wasn't impressed with how cropped/high on the back they came in last years sale. Please could anyone let me know there thoughts on how this jacket fits?
TIA


----------



## blackice87

Wearing a printed top I got a two weeks ago. It's on sale now for $10 less so not that bad lol 

Sleeves are quite long incase anyone was wondering


----------



## mishybelle

handbagahholic said:


> Does anyone have the leather jacket with covered studs? Im just about to order but i wasn't impressed with how cropped/high on the back they came in last years sale. Please could anyone let me know there thoughts on how this jacket fits?
> TIA



Pretty true to Zara sizing. A little snug in the shoulders.


----------



## handbagahholic

mishybelle said:


> Pretty true to Zara sizing. A little snug in the shoulders.



Thanks  does it come high on the back? As in cropped? I hate how when i brought the last one and zipped it up it was like a mid jacket


----------



## samina

mf19 said:


> When I got it before the M could zipper but was def tight - have you noticed it breaking in at all?  Do you love it?  I'm usually a UK8-10.  I'm interested to see whether I'll keep both.  The black is definitely more tough looking then I am - but I feel it's also not overtly masculine so hopefully the details will work with my preppy style.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm done with Zara after this.  I had a free expedited shipping promo because one of my orders took several weeks to be delivered.  However, Zara US will not honor Zara UK (even with sending them the emails, order info, everything).  Plus CS was especially crappy so after this I'm off - which is sad because I do love their pieces.  But bad CS is a real turn off for me (same reason I stopped shopping at TopShop) - rather give my money to someone else



I'm a 10 uk size and wore it (blush one) out today arms were a bit tight but ok if the zips are open a bit on the wrists
It defo feels really soft all over thou which I like! The bottom n frills are still firm. I can zip it up but very snug I kept it open which looks great


----------



## mf19

samina said:


> I'm a 10 uk size and wore it (blush one) out today arms were a bit tight but ok if the zips are open a bit on the wrists
> It defo feels really soft all over thou which I like! The bottom n frills are still firm. I can zip it up but very snug I kept it open which looks great
> View attachment 2230877



I think I will wear it open too - I actually prefer it like that. eeek! can't wait   Today was a beautiful day in England for a leather jacket... let's hope it sticks like this!


----------



## lovemysavior

cojordan said:


> I got the silver pair too since they were on sale. I kind of *wanted them before but not at full price*. Love the first pair you got too.


 
I know exactly what you mean.  Did you receive yours yet?  I am worried because my actual shoe size is a 7 and a 7 1/2 fits me too big on Zara's shoes.  So hopefully the 6 1/2 will work out ok.  I was a little hesitant on the nude strappy sandal because I already have a nude pair of strappy sandals, but I figured this is "The" Zara sandal that you see all over Instagram on other bloggers and I don't want to kick myself later for not buying it


----------



## cojordan

lovemysavior said:


> I know exactly what you mean.  Did you receive yours yet?  I am worried because my actual shoe size is a 7 and a 7 1/2 fits me too big on Zara's shoes.  So hopefully the 6 1/2 will work out ok.  I was a little hesitant on the nude strappy sandal because I already have a nude pair of strappy sandals, but I figured this is "The" Zara sandal that you see all over Instagram on other bloggers and I don't want to kick myself later for not buying it



 I know what you mean. I wanted that popular black suede asymmetrical pump that was famous from bloggers and never could find in my size. Pretty sure even sale stuff can be returned so no worries.


----------



## mishybelle

lovemysavior said:


> I know exactly what you mean.  Did you receive yours yet?  I am worried because my actual shoe size is a 7 and a 7 1/2 fits me too big on Zara's shoes.  So hopefully the 6 1/2 will work out ok.  I was a little hesitant on the nude strappy sandal because I already have a nude pair of strappy sandals, but I figured this is "The" Zara sandal that you see all over Instagram on other bloggers and I don't want to kick myself later for not buying it



The Zara 6 1/2 translates to a European size 37, which is roughly a US size 7. This should fit you a lot better. I'm a US size 6.5 and I fluctuate between zara's 6 and 6 1/2. Hth!


----------



## mishybelle

handbagahholic said:


> Thanks  does it come high on the back? As in cropped? I hate how when i brought the last one and zipped it up it was like a mid jacket



From what I remember, it hits around the lower back. I ordered one from the sale and I'll confirm when it gets here on weds


----------



## mscouture

Hi guys I was wondering where can I buy zara bags online? I'm looking for the 2013 bowling bag style or anything similar.  Thanks,=) I live in Perth Australia so hopefully the websites suggested can ship here.  Unfortunately we don't have a zara store yet =(


----------



## lovemysavior

mishybelle said:


> The Zara 6 1/2 translates to a European size 37, which is roughly a US size 7. This should fit you a lot better. I'm a US size 6.5 and I fluctuate between zara's 6 and 6 1/2. Hth!


 
Thank you. Can't wait to get them


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Cannot believe that the sale in Spain has not started yet!! Come on, it's the motherland!! &#128540;


----------



## Emma520

I love her crazy!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just found out that sale starts in southern Spain on 1st JULY!!! Woohoo! But, I still bought the black skort anyway as I NEED it for my vacay this Thursday..


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Me
=)
Zara skort


----------



## danae

I placed my order on Friday and still haven't got a shipping notice. I emailed CS and they haven't responded. I wouldn't stress it, but from previous experience from Zara home, they'd left me waiting for a week then just cancelled my order because a bunch if stuff had sold out. anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## kelbell35

danae said:


> I placed my order on Friday and still haven't got a shipping notice. I emailed CS and they haven't responded. I wouldn't stress it, but from previous experience from Zara home, they'd left me waiting for a week then just cancelled my order because a bunch if stuff had sold out. anyone have any experience with this?



I also placed an order on Friday, soon after the sale started, and my order is still processing. I remember a while back, I had an order processing for about a week before it was shipped.


----------



## gymangel812

i received my order today. it shipped 2 days ago (ordered 15 mins after sale started). all but one of my items are keepers:

keepers (all fit tts)
http://www.zara.com/us/en/trf/shorts/leather-effect-shorts-with-quilted-front-c437651p1098532.html

http://www.zara.com/us/en/trf/skirts/leather-effect-skirt-c437647p1098530.html

http://www.zara.com/us/en/trf/trousers/cropped-woven-stripe-trousers-c437650p1143052.html

going back (didn't fit my chest)
http://www.zara.com/us/en/trf/shirts/combined-lace-top-c437644p1344003.html


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My boots came in today!!  I noticed the 2nd markdowns!!  I got these boots for $49.99 and it's now $39.99!


----------



## cojordan

lovemysavior said:


> I know exactly what you mean.  Did you receive yours yet?  I am worried because my actual shoe size is a 7 and a 7 1/2 fits me too big on Zara's shoes.  So hopefully the 6 1/2 will work out ok.  I was a little hesitant on the nude strappy sandal because I already have a nude pair of strappy sandals, but I figured this is "The" Zara sandal that you see all over Instagram on other bloggers and I don't want to kick myself later for not buying it



Mine came today. I wear a 6 in all other brands but based off what other said I ordered 6 1/2 and with the pointed toe I think I am happy I did. Not too big at all. Did yours come?


----------



## mishybelle

FYI for anyone interested in the leather jackets. The covered studs runs tts and the quilted shoulders with buckles runs a bit big. In general the leather is much nicer than past season jackets. Theyre  softer, a little buttery but definitely not rubbery like the leathers from last fall


----------



## lovemysavior

cojordan said:


> Mine came today. I wear a 6 in all other brands but based off what other said I ordered 6 1/2 and with the pointed toe I think I am happy I did. Not too big at all. Did yours come?


 
Yes, my shoes did get here yesterday.  I ended up getting the 6 1/2 since I wear a 7 and they fit perfectly as well.  I love them and am so excited to wear them soon.  I haven't received a shipped notice yet though for my second order that I placed on Saturday.  I hope they don't cancel my order because I am really looking forward to getting the stuff I bought.


----------



## lovemysavior

HeartMyMJs said:


> My boots came in today!!  I noticed the 2nd markdowns!!  I got these boots for $49.99 and it's now $39.99!
> View attachment 2235986
> 
> View attachment 2235988


 
Those are pretty neat!  I am eyeing some shoes too, but am kind of holding back because I am wondering if they are going to mark them down some more.


----------



## purse-nality

HeartMyMJs said:


> My boots came in today!!  I noticed the 2nd markdowns!!  I got these boots for $49.99 and it's now $39.99!
> View attachment 2235986
> 
> View attachment 2235988



Been eyeing these too! Luv the marant feel... Are they tts? I'm a perfect 38 in z shoes, but keep going back & forth if i should size up bec of the pointy toebox. They look more narrow than their basic court shoes.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lovemysavior said:


> Those are pretty neat!  I am eyeing some shoes too, but am kind of holding back because I am wondering if they are going to mark them down some more.



Thanks!!  They went down $10 but my size is gone.  I am sure these will go lower!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

purse-nality said:


> Been eyeing these too! Luv the marant feel... Are they tts? I'm a perfect 38 in z shoes, but keep going back & forth if i should size up bec of the pointy toebox. They look more narrow than their basic court shoes.



Yes I love the Marant feel too!!  I am usually a 7 but the 7.5 is Perfect.  It is pointy so I suggest going a half size up.  So far I love them.  I hope my feet does too!!


----------



## lovemysavior

HeartMyMJs said:


> My boots came in today!!  I noticed the 2nd markdowns!!  I got these boots for $49.99 and it's now $39.99!
> View attachment 2235986
> 
> View attachment 2235988


 
Can you please post a mod pic.  Would love to see how they look on.  Thanks


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lovemysavior said:


> Can you please post a mod pic.  Would love to see how they look on.  Thanks



Sure!!  I promise to take pics!!


----------



## danae

Got an email today that two items in my order sold out. Why did they wait a week to tell me? And yet still no shipping notice for the rest.:rain:
It was the single thing I wanted the most that was sold out, the white/black striped combination heel. If anyone spots them in a 38 or 39 please let me know! Hopefully some store in the country still has them and would do a charge/send to me.


----------



## lovemysavior

danae said:


> Got an email today that two items in my order sold out. Why did they wait a week to tell me? And yet still no shipping notice for the rest.:rain:
> It was the single thing I wanted the most that was sold out, the white/black striped combination heel. If anyone spots them in a 38 or 39 please let me know! Hopefully some store in the country still has them and would do a charge/send to me.
> static.zara.net/photos//2013/V/1/1/p/1218/201/202/2/1218201202_2_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1365372000000



Oh no what a drag.  Sorry about that   I havent heard anything yet about my second order that I placed last Saturday.  I hope this is not what is going on


----------



## juneping

HeartMyMJs said:


> My boots came in today!!  I noticed the 2nd markdowns!!  I got these boots for $49.99 and it's now $39.99!
> View attachment 2235986
> 
> View attachment 2235988



wow...i love these. r u in the US? couldnt' find them at all...congrats!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

juneping said:


> wow...i love these. r u in the US? couldnt' find them at all...congrats!!


 
Yes I'm from Orange County.  I got these online.  There are few sizes left and it's $10 lesser than what I paid for.  Good luck!!


----------



## juneping

HeartMyMJs said:


> Yes I'm from Orange County.  I got these online.  There are few sizes left and it's $10 lesser than what I paid for.  Good luck!!



they're gone.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

juneping said:


> they're gone.


 
Really??  I saw them earlier this morning because I ordered an 8 for my sister. 

EDIT-It's still there.  They only 6, 6.5 and 9 left.  Do a search and put "suede ankle".


----------



## juneping

HeartMyMJs said:


> Really??  I saw them earlier this morning because I ordered an 8 for my sister.
> 
> EDIT-It's still there.  They only 6, 6.5 and 9 left.  Do a search and put "suede ankle".



thanks!! found them but my size were gone. sigh......


----------



## HeartMyMJs

juneping said:


> thanks!! found them but my size were gone. sigh......


 
Ohhh!  Bummer!!  Sorry!!!


----------



## plumaplomb

Does anyone like their jeans?  I just bought my first pair and I LOVE them.  The wash is perfect, and it fits true to size.  I was going to get Paige jeans, but I think I'll hold off and see how these wash!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lovemysavior said:


> Can you please post a mod pic.  Would love to see how they look on.  Thanks



Here you go as promised!!  Sorry my DD took these pics!  I will take better ones wearing my outfits.  The color I got is sand.  The top left is more accurate in color.


----------



## lovemysavior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here you go as promised!!  Sorry my DD took these pics!  I will take better ones wearing my outfits.  The color I got is sand.  The top left is more accurate in color.
> View attachment 2237719



Wow thanks.  They do look super cool on you.  Love them!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lovemysavior said:


> Wow thanks.  They do look super cool on you.  Love them!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Sterntalerli

love them but can't find them on the german site anymore.

i bought these boots in 40 and they are kind of loose (i am a 39) any ideas how i can make them fit? i really wanna be able to wear them  TIA


----------



## Englebert

Thick socks, a thick insole, heel grip?


----------



## eroshery

Handkerchief print palazzo trousers


----------



## lovemysavior

eroshery said:


> Handkerchief print palazzo trousers


 
I love the print on those trousers.  I am totally loving the palazzo trousers, but am only 5'4 in height and curvy so I am afraid to try them.


----------



## eroshery

lovemysavior said:


> I love the print on those trousers.  I am totally loving the palazzo trousers, but am only 5'4 in height and curvy so I am afraid to try them.


 
I'm 5'2  
try it, and  you'll find out..
I was using flats sandals..but its also very nice with higheels xx


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I got the palazzo pants just today, love them!!! They are just the right length for me. 

Am I the only one who feels that the sale this time is not as good as the last time? First off, the skorts are not on sale. They removed several items such as the denim shirts from the stores.


----------



## Shopmore

Hi, I'm not sure where to ask this, but has anyone returned any items bought online in store, but have yet to receive an email confirming the return?  I returned some items last Thursday and am still waiting.


----------



## mishybelle

Shopmore said:


> Hi, I'm not sure where to ask this, but has anyone returned any items bought online in store, but have yet to receive an email confirming the return?  I returned some items last Thursday and am still waiting.



That's weird... I just returned stuff on Friday and got confirmation emails later that day. I would follow up if I were you. Especially if your card isn't refunded soon.


----------



## Shopmore

mishybelle said:


> That's weird... I just returned stuff on Friday and got confirmation emails later that day. I would follow up if I were you. Especially if your card isn't refunded soon.



I did end up calling the online number and I was told that the store must've returned it wrong.  I just hope everyone else notices they aren't getting refunded.


----------



## lilias_13

Hello ladies, 
I found this top and skirt last week and just had to grab them 

http://styleheritage.com


----------



## chicmom78

Can someone pls help, I want to order the skort but unsure after reading reviews on which size! I'm 5' 6" and weigh 135. I'm a 27-28 in jeans. I've read it runs big? Should I get a small or medium? Thanks!


----------



## dozzaroo

chicmom78 said:


> Can someone pls help, I want to order the skort but unsure after reading reviews on which size! I'm 5' 6" and weigh 135. I'm a 27-28 in jeans. I've read it runs big? Should I get a small or medium? Thanks!



we sound almost exact the same weight and height (and i am normally a size 27 in jeans) and I got the small in the white skort and medium in the electric blue!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lilias_13 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I found this top and skirt last week and just had to grab them
> 
> http://styleheritage.com


 
So pretty!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Got my bag and star sweater today.


----------



## chicmom78

dozzaroo said:


> we sound almost exact the same weight and height (and i am normally a size 27 in jeans) and I got the small in the white skort and medium in the electric blue!



Thank you! So which fit do you like better?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lovemysavior said:


> Got my bag and star sweater today.



Love it!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!!!


 
Thanks Heart


----------



## cschulter

I have never bought anything from Zara before but I was looking at tshirts from their TRF line. I was wondering how they fit?


----------



## ochie

lilias_13 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I found this top and skirt last week and just had to grab them
> 
> http://styleheritage.com



I love your top!!! Is it still available online? can you please post the link please


----------



## Perfect Day

lilias_13 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I found this top and skirt last week and just had to grab them
> 
> http://styleheritage.com



Love the skirt and it looks amazing on you.


----------



## lilias_13

HeartMyMJs said:


> So pretty!!


Thank you 



ochie said:


> I love your top!!! Is it still available online? can you please post the link please


I bought this in store and haven't seen it online, but if I find it I'll post the link on my blog and let you know.



Perfect Day said:


> Love the skirt and it looks amazing on you.


Thank you so much


----------



## blackice87

lovemysavior said:


> Got my bag and star sweater today.



OOoo love the bag! Haven't seen it in stores or online. Must go look now..... *hurries off* lol


----------



## Tiare

lovemysavior said:


> Got my bag and star sweater today.



Cute!


----------



## Princess Pink

cschulter said:


> I have never bought anything from Zara before but I was looking at tshirts from their TRF line. I was wondering how they fit?



I haven't bought anything from the TRF line for a while , but from memory they run small - and sorry to say, arent good quality......you would be better to get a blouse instead of a t


----------



## purse collector

http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/skirts/printed-skirt-with-ruffles-c437604p1236502.html

Do you guys know how this skirt fit?  I'm 5'3 105 lbs and I'm usually an xs.  Zara online is out of xs I'm wondering if I can get away with small.  Please help...I'm in loooove with this skirt.


----------



## lilias_13

purse collector said:


> http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/skirts/printed-skirt-with-ruffles-c437604p1236502.html
> 
> Do you guys know how this skirt fit?  I'm 5'3 105 lbs and I'm usually an xs.  Zara online is out of xs I'm wondering if I can get away with small.  Please help...I'm in loooove with this skirt.



Hi purse collector,
I'm a US 2/UK 6, and I liked the fit of this better in size XS. The S was too loose around my waist. 

But if you prefer a looser fit and the skirt to sit on your hips rather than higher up on the waist, you can go for the S. And if you really love it, you can always make some minor adjustments with a taylor/seamstress - shouldn't cost much.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Paris Darling

purse collector said:


> http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/skirts/printed-skirt-with-ruffles-c437604p1236502.html
> 
> Do you guys know how this skirt fit?  I'm 5'3 105 lbs and I'm usually an xs.  Zara online is out of xs I'm wondering if I can get away with small.  Please help...I'm in loooove with this skirt.



http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2013/05/29/olivia-palermo-in-zara-nice-airport/

If it has the same fit as this skirt, an S would probably a bit too big. I have the same height and weight as you, and this skirt was a little too big around my hips. It looked like the skirt/fabric had weird bumps because it didn't fit (was too loose) around my thighs. (Hope you can understand what I mean)


----------



## ncch

Has anyone tried this dress and vest?  I was just checking out the sale online and they caught my eye.  I almost got the dress when it first came out but I didn't have time to try it on and never ended up going back to get it.  I'm obsessed with sweatshirts and this seems so plain that I could accessorize or just wear with leggings on lazy days.

Any opinions and experiences welcome!  Thanks


----------



## xJOLE

ncch said:


> Has anyone tried this dress and vest?  I was just checking out the sale online and they caught my eye.  I almost got the dress when it first came out but I didn't have time to try it on and never ended up going back to get it.  I'm obsessed with sweatshirts and this seems so plain that I could accessorize or just wear with leggings on lazy days.
> 
> Any opinions and experiences welcome!  Thanks
> 
> View attachment 2244378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2244379


I've tried on the vest in store. It is very thick and heavy which is a plus, but fits VERY big. Because of the fit, it looked absolutely ridiculous zipped up.


----------



## lenaofdc

plumaplomb said:


> Does anyone like their jeans?  I just bought my first pair and I LOVE them.  The wash is perfect, and it fits true to size.  I was going to get Paige jeans, but I think I'll hold off and see how these wash!



I love the way their skinny jeans look and fit but the last two pairs I bought had quality issues and both were returned (a button came off of a back pocket and the hem started to unravel around the ankles on the second pair after the first wash). Too bad because they fit like a DREAM.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

From last year skirt


----------



## purse collector

lilias_13 said:


> Hi purse collector,
> I'm a US 2/UK 6, and I liked the fit of this better in size XS. The S was too loose around my waist.
> 
> But if you prefer a looser fit and the skirt to sit on your hips rather than higher up on the waist, you can go for the S. And if you really love it, you can always make some minor adjustments with a taylor/seamstress - shouldn't cost much.
> 
> Hope this helps!


 
Thanks so much...I would like to have the skirt fit higher up.  Thanks for the advice


----------



## purse collector

Paris Darling said:


> http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2013/05/29/olivia-palermo-in-zara-nice-airport/
> 
> If it has the same fit as this skirt, an S would probably a bit too big. I have the same height and weight as you, and this skirt was a little too big around my hips. It looked like the skirt/fabric had weird bumps because it didn't fit (was too loose) around my thighs. (Hope you can understand what I mean)


 
Thanks.  I guess I'll have to forget about this skirt


----------



## ncch

xJOLE said:


> I've tried on the vest in store. It is very thick and heavy which is a plus, but fits VERY big. Because of the fit, it looked absolutely ridiculous zipped up.



Aww that's disappointing to hear!  I'm gonna go see if they have it this weekend and try it though.. I was thinking of layering it with a chunky turtleneck in the fall but might be too bulky for that.. Thanks!


----------



## lilias_13

White linen top now on sales, sequin skirt also Zara but from last season 
http://styleheritage.com


----------



## Chinese Warrior

There was a poster asking about their jeans...well, I love my two pairs!!! They fit amazingly, like a glove. Granted, I have only wasted my skinny boyfriend version and it retained its fit. Will have to see how it goes with the skinny jeans.


----------



## Litsa

I just bought this top from the TRF line on sale and it doesn't feel like terrible quality to me.  The fit is great too.  Hopefully it lasts!

http://www.zara.com/us/en/trf/shirts/jacquard-top-with-faux-leather-straps-c437644p1103050.html

I've been in the store a few times this week because of the sale, and I feel a lot of the Zara Woman, Zara Basic, and TRF can be terrible quality and good quality.  It really is more about the individual pieces in my opinion.  I saw a couple of Zara Woman silk tops that you would think are good quality because of the material but were frayed at the ends and had rips along the seams.


----------



## clcoons

Does anyone know how this jacket runs?
http://www.zara.com/us/en/new-collection/trf/faux-leather-biker-jacket-c437668p1295728.html
I *think* I would need an XL (I'm a size 12), but it's sold out, and I'm wondering if I should try the L. 
Help!


----------



## AEGIS

lilias_13 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I found this top and skirt last week and just had to grab them
> 
> http://styleheritage.com





both of your looks are really great


----------



## lilias_13

AEGIS said:


> both of your looks are really great


Thank you AEGIS


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sweetyqbk said:


> From last year skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2244551


 
Love the skirt!!



lilias_13 said:


> White linen top now on sales, sequin skirt also Zara but from last season
> http://styleheritage.com


 
Love the whole outfit!!


----------



## lilias_13

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the skirt!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the whole outfit!!


Thanks, so sweet


----------



## EmmieB

clcoons said:


> Does anyone know how this jacket runs?
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/new-collection/trf/faux-leather-biker-jacket-c437668p1295728.html
> I *think* I would need an XL (I'm a size 12), but it's sold out, and I'm wondering if I should try the L.
> Help!



It fits smaller, i think a xl would be more comfortable.


----------



## clcoons

EmmieB said:


> It fits smaller, i think a xl would be more comfortable.



Thanks very much! Hopefully they will restock soon.


----------



## meganfm

Are everyone's orders taking longer to process because of the sale?  I placed an order 2 nights ago and haven't gotten a confirmation-just hoping none of the items I ordered have gone out of stock!


----------



## jetstream7

meganfm said:


> Are everyone's orders taking longer to process because of the sale?  I placed an order 2 nights ago and haven't gotten a confirmation-just hoping none of the items I ordered have gone out of stock!


 
usu during sale time, it can take up to a week before they ship stuff out. it's happened to me that things go on further mark down before my original order ships out.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I prefer H&M. Zara has really bad quality. I bought bought a couple of coats and pants from there and they just get kaput after a couple of days. On the contrary H&M never fails me when it comes to quality.


----------



## Mininana

Litsa said:


> I just bought this top from the TRF line on sale and it doesn't feel like terrible quality to me.  The fit is great too.  Hopefully it lasts!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/trf/shirts/jacquard-top-with-faux-leather-straps-c437644p1103050.html
> 
> I've been in the store a few times this week because of the sale, and I feel a lot of the Zara Woman, Zara Basic, and TRF can be terrible quality and good quality.  It really is more about the individual pieces in my opinion.  I saw a couple of Zara Woman silk tops that you would think are good quality because of the material but were frayed at the ends and had rips along the seams.



I totally agree!!! Some are sewn pretty badly as well (uneven hems) What a waste of mulberry silk!!!


----------



## jetstream7

Was anybody lucky enough to grab the white double breasted long line blazer, especially in an XS:

http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/last-sizes/long-seamed-blazer-c441024p1151560.html

I'm wondering if the color was a true "blue" white. And what the shoulder to shoulder, and underarm to underarm measurements are?

TIA


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I got more goodies today!!


----------



## lilias_13

HeartMyMJs said:


> I got more goodies today!!
> View attachment 2247139



So cute! I love the striped top


----------



## Mia Bella

Some stuff on the way!

I love the strawberry and it's so Summery!! I'm hoping it'll shrink up too so it can be kind of a belly shirt. 







Also, saw some cute sandals but a couple months ago after a failed sandal purchase from Zara I've sworn off their shoes. The sizing is too inconsistent and the trendier styles are so expensive and they're not even leather. No thanks! 



HeartMyMJs said:


> I got more goodies today!!
> View attachment 2247139



Love both of those!! We're shirt twins except my striped top is sleeveless.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lilias_13 said:


> So cute! I love the striped top



Thanks!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mia Bella said:


> Some stuff on the way!
> 
> I love the strawberry and it's so Summery!! I'm hoping it'll shrink up too so it can be kind of a belly shirt.
> View attachment 2247795
> 
> 
> View attachment 2247796
> View attachment 2247797
> 
> 
> Also, saw some cute sandals but a couple months ago after a failed sandal purchase from Zara I've sworn off their shoes. The sizing is too inconsistent and the trendier styles are so expensive and they're not even leather. No thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Love both of those!! We're shirt twins except my striped top is sleeveless.



Love that shirt!!  Yay twins!!


----------



## sneezz

HeartMyMJs said:


> I got more goodies today!!
> View attachment 2247139





Mia Bella said:


> Some stuff on the way!
> 
> I love the strawberry and it's so Summery!! I'm hoping it'll shrink up too so it can be kind of a belly shirt.
> View attachment 2247795
> 
> 
> View attachment 2247796
> View attachment 2247797
> 
> 
> Also, saw some cute sandals but a couple months ago after a failed sandal purchase from Zara I've sworn off their shoes. The sizing is too inconsistent and the trendier styles are so expensive and they're not even leather. No thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Love both of those!! We're shirt twins except my striped top is sleeveless.



Cute stuff ladies!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sneezz said:


> Cute stuff ladies!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Mia Bella

sneezz said:


> Cute stuff ladies!



Thanks lady!!


----------



## Litsa

I bought the following. I'm thinking of returning the sweater and scarf. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Litsa said:


> I bought the following. I'm thinking of returning the sweater and scarf. Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> View attachment 2248822
> View attachment 2248823
> View attachment 2248824
> View attachment 2248825
> View attachment 2248826



Love the shoes and top!  Great finds!!


----------



## jetstream7

Litsa said:


> I bought the following. I'm thinking of returning the sweater and scarf. Let me know what you guys think!


 
the shoes look beautiful.


----------



## Litsa

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the shoes and top!  Great finds!!





jetstream7 said:


> the shoes look beautiful.



Thanks!  The shoes on the far right were only $20!


----------



## blackice87

Litsa said:


> I bought the following. I'm thinking of returning the sweater and scarf. Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> View attachment 2248822
> View attachment 2248823
> View attachment 2248824
> View attachment 2248825
> View attachment 2248826



What's the base color of the scarf? Cream? I think it looks good on you =]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Litsa said:


> Thanks!  The shoes on the far right were only $20!


 
I know!!  I saw them before the main sale on the special prices tab.  But they didn't have my size.


----------



## flirtsy

the shoes in the middle are just gorgeous! great find


----------



## xlovely

Does anyone have or have tried on this leather jacket? It's the "double breasted leather jacket", I just bought it online on a whim. I got an XS which may be a little tight on me..

http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/blazers/double-breasted-leather-jacket-c437599p1047981.html


----------



## EmmieB

xlovely said:


> Does anyone have or have tried on this leather jacket? It's the "double breasted leather jacket", I just bought it online on a whim. I got an XS which may be a little tight on me..
> 
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/blazers/double-breasted-leather-jacket-c437599p1047981.html



I'm an xs too and it fit to size but was the tiniest loose in the shoulders...


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here is the jacket I bought.  This is a size small and it is pretty tts.


----------



## nazish

I Love Zara Cloths a lot ..............


----------



## Chinese Warrior

2nd reduction is happening now!


----------



## blackice87

Picked up two more animal print tops.


----------



## Beriloffun

Does Zara do price adjustments at all?? I bought a few things during the sale that are still available now, how would I go about this??


----------



## blackice87

Beriloffun said:


> Does Zara do price adjustments at all?? I bought a few things during the sale that are still available now, how would I go about this??



My store says they don't do price adjustments but if they have the same item in store in your size you can just return the original item you bought and rebuy the one on the sales floor.

So you are fine as long as the item u bought isnt sold out in your style and size online and in stores =]


----------



## Mininana

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here is the jacket I bought.  This is a size small and it is pretty tts.
> View attachment 2252663
> 
> View attachment 2252664



Loooooove it!!!


----------



## geekychick

Hi, 
I bought this Zara leather clutch in white:

http://www.zara.com/uk/en/woman/handbags/leather-clutch-c434559p1258508.html 

but the lining has this horrible toxic smell.  Has anyone experienced this?
I absolutely love the thing but I am thinking of bringing it back. 
I tried to air it but the smell doesn't seem to get better. I am afraid I am getting poisoned everytime I sniff it. What should I do?


----------



## jetstream7

geekychick said:


> Hi,
> I bought this Zara leather clutch in white:
> 
> http://www.zara.com/uk/en/woman/handbags/leather-clutch-c434559p1258508.html
> 
> but the lining has this horrible toxic smell.  Has anyone experienced this?
> I absolutely love the thing but I am thinking of bringing it back.
> I tried to air it but the smell doesn't seem to get better. I am afraid I am getting poisoned everytime I sniff it. What should I do?


 
re-buy and see if the new one has that smell as well. if not I'd return it.


----------



## EmmieB

Beriloffun said:


> Does Zara do price adjustments at all?? I bought a few things during the sale that are still available now, how would I go about this??



Same thing another poster said. 
You can RETURN the item and BUY another item on the floor (if you see the same one in that size, score!). You cannot REBUY the same item as it needs to go through a 24 hour processing period. Hope that helps everyone!


----------



## Paris Darling

blackice87 said:


> My store says they don't do price adjustments but if they have the same item in store in your size you can just return the original item you bought and rebuy the one on the sales floor.
> 
> So you are fine as long as the item u bought isnt sold out in your style and size online and in stores =]



I did that twice this weekend. 
A couple of weeks ago I saw a nice coat on a weblog, but it wasn't available on the website. Then I saw it in the store, but it was 90 which I found a little too expensive and also because I wasn't sure if I really liked it. Bought it anyway, because I could always return it. A week later I saw it in the stores for 70, which was more affordable so I bought it immediately. Yesterday I went back to return the 90 coat, and there I saw only one coat left for 50! I bought this one, because now I started to really like the coat and 50 is definitely a good price for something that was original 120. So today I returned the 70, and now I'm finally happy in peace because I don't have to find the time to return it and worry and doubting if I really like it.


----------



## lovemysavior

Just wanted to share some info with you all.  I ordered a messenger bag online from the Zara sale and noticed that I would sound off the security alarm systems when I would walk in through certain stores.  While we were on vacation in the LA area, I went to the Zara store and it didn't happen there so I didn't think anything of it.  Well this weekend I went in to a Ross and Marshalls store and the alarm went off again.  I was so embarrassed.  I searched my bag all over and didn't see the sensor anywhere.  I called the Zara CS department and they told me to bring the bag in to a store.  Well, we don't live near a Zara closer than a 3 1/2 hour drive.  They took my info and told me they would call me back within 24-48 hours....they never did.  
So yesterday I walked into my local Walmart and it did it again.  I told the cashier that it was going to go off as I was going to walk out and after explaining to her the whole thing about not finding a sensor she said that maybe they were the kind that has to be scanned like they do with their electronics.  I asked her if she could scan it over the pad they have on their register and I heard that little spring noise it makes when they deactivate the sensor's.  After that, it worked!  I was able to walk out of Walmart without the alarm going off.  So the moral of the story is that if you have that issue too and don't live near a Zara, go to your nearest Walmart....lol.  They can fix the problem too.


----------



## Litsa

Does anyone know when this sale ends and when last reductions will happen?  The stores in nyc are still packed with clothes on sale.  I'm eyeing a couple of things but waiting it out a little longer in case they're further reduced.  Don't want to wait too long though and have everything sell out.


----------



## maisa

I love Zara clothes !!&#9829;


----------



## Nolia

Why do I seem to like Zara more online than in store?
Every time I walk into a store, I am not attracted to ANYTHING.  But then I'll see something great on Pinterest and it's available at Zara online!?


----------



## Nanaz

Nolia said:


> Why do I seem to like Zara more online than in store?
> Every time I walk into a store, I am not attracted to ANYTHING.  But then I'll see something great on Pinterest and it's available at Zara online!?



Exactly.


----------



## lovemysavior

Nolia said:


> Why do I seem to like Zara more online than in store?
> Every time I walk into a store, I am not attracted to ANYTHING.  But then I'll see something great on Pinterest and it's available at Zara online!?



Totally agree!


----------



## Sjensen

I like Zara alot but i think the clothes looks a lot better quality wise online than it does in person and thats when I get disappointed. But I still buy their clothes usually on sale !!


----------



## imlvholic

This is crazy, everytime i log in Zara, the prices keeps going down. I've been buying, return & rebuying. 
I wonder how much they spend for all the free shipping back & forth. Well, good for us, the consumers though, i really appreciate it. It's 1 of the reasons why I love Zara!


----------



## Litsa

I doubt the clothes cost that much to make.  The quality is def not there but the marketing and consumer interest is.  They clearly make bank still, considering the owner is one of the richest people in the world.


----------



## SouthernLV

I bought 4 pair of shoes out of this sale. The clothing is meh to me. Even with the sale a lot of it was overpriced to me.


----------



## Sueshi

That happen to me, too! So I stopped using it.  



lovemysavior said:


> Just wanted to share some info with you all.  I ordered a messenger bag online from the Zara sale and noticed that I would sound off the security alarm systems when I would walk in through certain stores.  While we were on vacation in the LA area, I went to the Zara store and it didn't happen there so I didn't think anything of it.  Well this weekend I went in to a Ross and Marshalls store and the alarm went off again.  I was so embarrassed.  I searched my bag all over and didn't see the sensor anywhere.  I called the Zara CS department and they told me to bring the bag in to a store.  Well, we don't live near a Zara closer than a 3 1/2 hour drive.  They took my info and told me they would call me back within 24-48 hours....they never did.
> So yesterday I walked into my local Walmart and it did it again.  I told the cashier that it was going to go off as I was going to walk out and after explaining to her the whole thing about not finding a sensor she said that maybe they were the kind that has to be scanned like they do with their electronics.  I asked her if she could scan it over the pad they have on their register and I heard that little spring noise it makes when they deactivate the sensor's.  After that, it worked!  I was able to walk out of Walmart without the alarm going off.  So the moral of the story is that if you have that issue too and don't live near a Zara, go to your nearest Walmart....lol.  They can fix the problem too.


----------



## lovemysavior

Sueshi said:


> That happen to me, too! So I stopped using it.



You should try Walmart or even Target to see if they can do it for you.


----------



## EmmieB

lovemysavior said:


> Just wanted to share some info with you all.  I ordered a messenger bag online from the Zara sale and noticed that I would sound off the security alarm systems when I would walk in through certain stores.  While we were on vacation in the LA area, I went to the Zara store and it didn't happen there so I didn't think anything of it.  Well this weekend I went in to a Ross and Marshalls store and the alarm went off again.  I was so embarrassed.  I searched my bag all over and didn't see the sensor anywhere.  I called the Zara CS department and they told me to bring the bag in to a store.  Well, we don't live near a Zara closer than a 3 1/2 hour drive.  They took my info and told me they would call me back within 24-48 hours....they never did.
> So yesterday I walked into my local Walmart and it did it again.  I told the cashier that it was going to go off as I was going to walk out and after explaining to her the whole thing about not finding a sensor she said that maybe they were the kind that has to be scanned like they do with their electronics.  I asked her if she could scan it over the pad they have on their register and I heard that little spring noise it makes when they deactivate the sensor's.  After that, it worked!  I was able to walk out of Walmart without the alarm going off.  So the moral of the story is that if you have that issue too and don't live near a Zara, go to your nearest Walmart....lol.  They can fix the problem too.



Sorry that happened.. there is a sensor in the bag and on shoes as well. Sometimes cashiers do not deactivate it because they forget and then the bag sets off alarms everywhere.


----------



## simza

ishelika said:


> I brought my whole summer wardrobe from zara my fav store


whole wardrobe wow


----------



## lovemysavior

I have been eyeing this bag.  Does anybody own this?  I would like yo see how it looks.


----------



## AEGIS

Zara is so frustrating...and they always disappoint.
they sent me sneakers with no laces
they're the wedge sneakers that i got for my little sister
while i am happy i got them for $19.99 [compared to the $100 i paid for mine] im still like whaaat? am i a jail inmate?


----------



## lilias_13

Zara skirt


----------



## ktmail

I.LOVE.ZARA. currently looking for their famous black leather jacket they made in 2012 that was super popular  wish it was cheaper like h&m or forever 21 hehe 
Can anyone i.d. this bag in the pic I uploaded, is it Zara? thanks!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Beriloffun said:


> Does Zara do price adjustments at all?? I bought a few things during the sale that are still available now, how would I go about this??



No they don't, it happened to me too, you can return it and reorder another at the lower price!


----------



## cojordan

ktmail said:


> I.LOVE.ZARA. currently looking for their famous black leather jacket they made in 2012 that was super popular  wish it was cheaper like h&m or forever 21 hehe
> Can anyone i.d. this bag in the pic I uploaded, is it Zara? thanks!



That pic is from Caroline's Mode. In the comments she says it's Marni.

http://carolinesmode.com/caroline/art/271214/a_favorite/


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Date night with DH!
Jacket, boots and bag from Zara


----------



## sneezz

HeartMyMJs said:


> Date night with DH!
> Jacket, boots and bag from Zara
> View attachment 2272241



I love the entire ensemble G! That bag is the perfect size for you. The large one must be huge!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sneezz said:


> I love the entire ensemble G! That bag is the perfect size for you. The large one must be huge!



Thanks!  I cannot seem to let go both. LOL!


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

I think their great


----------



## purse-nality

Finally got to wear my jacket! Our local zara didn't carry this, but glad i found a way to work around ordering online w/ a non-u.s cc.

Eta: btw, i also just discovered its reversible when i took it off.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

purse-nality said:


> Finally got to wear my jacket! Our local zara didn't carry this, but glad i found a way to work around ordering online w/ a non-u.s cc.
> 
> Eta: btw, i also just discovered its reversible when i took it off.
> 
> View attachment 2274636



Yay!!  Looks great!!!


----------



## flygurl

talk about an impulse buy...
$19.99
never thought I'd buy into the wedge sneaker look
for that price I'm justifying as a grey day or travel shoe...unless I fall in love with them(?)
[btw not my picture]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love this top!!


----------



## Ditacouture

I love zara clothes and shoes, 
But their boots always seem to slip off when I walk, maybe that's just me


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Just got these today!  So far they are comfy.  We'll see!


----------



## blackice87

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love this top!!
> View attachment 2279061



Love this top too =] I like wearing it tucked into shorts.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

blackice87 said:


> Love this top too =] I like wearing it tucked into shorts.


 
Thanks!  I did not realize how the big the picture is!


----------



## purse-nality

HeartMyMJs said:


> Yay!!  Looks great!!!


Thanks!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Just got these today!  So far they are comfy.  We'll see!
> View attachment 2279153


Have. Love. So much that i just had to get them in black too... and still contemplating on the red pair


----------



## HeartMyMJs

purse-nality said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Have. Love. So much that i just had to get them in black too... and still contemplating on the red pair



Go for it!!  I think it's worth the price.  I think I will get the red ones too!


----------



## lovemysavior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Just got these today!  So far they are comfy.  We'll see!
> View attachment 2279153



Love those.  I have them and am so glad I bought them.


----------



## lovemysavior

Got these in the mail yesterday.  Love them both so much.


----------



## ncch

Has anyone tried or have the faded jacquard jacket ?  Or opinions?  

I tried on the xs and it fit ok in the shoulders but could barely close it so got the small..but I think it looks a bit big.  Plus, can't decide it I like it or not..


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The uber popular skorts is back in grey pinstripes!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here is my new tunic.  I look preggers.  Love the sandals!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Obssessed with this Zara top!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lovemysavior said:


> Obssessed with this Zara top!



Love it!!


----------



## flygurl

ok, I _do_ love ZARA for some of their pieces.  Confession:  I have been to 4 stores this week and have been stalking the sale on the website.I have several favs in my wardrobe, and am always on the hunt for more.    The ones that fit properly and can last more than one season without falling apart.  I do still love some of the shoes (although more and more are made out of POLYURETHANE  or POLYESTER  rather than leather or suede)  and none of them have leather soles anymore).  I mean, let's face it they hit the current trends for a fraction of the inspiration piece's price.  
However, I am a frequent traveler and have been shopping ZARA before they even hit the US and not one time in over a decade in at least 6 countries and twice as many cities, has a salesperson _ever_ asked "may I help you?"!  On the few occasions that I did get their attention to ask about an item I was made to feel like that wasn't their job and they half heartedly did a search.  It's not that they don't have the staff...because they are always buzzing around the store, with tunnel vision, looking like they have a mission to get to. I know this can't be just me.  One outing I had just come from J Crew and was greeted, offered assistance should I need it and when I did find 1 item was offered to start a fitting room while I shopped so I didn't have to carry it.  Then I went to ZARA...and walked around with an armful of garments over my arm, hangers catching on everything as I shopped, teetering on one foot as I stood (no where to sit near the display) as I tried on a shoe.  
Seriously?  Is non customer service in the training manual because they are definitely consistent with it.

Oh, and I wanted to add that last week, after standing in line for 10 minutes I tried to make small talk with the cashier...and she didn't even reply!  Just took my money and made me feel like a peon!


----------



## lovemysavior

flygurl said:


> ok, I _do_ love ZARA for some of their pieces.  Confession:  I have been to 4 stores this week and have been stalking the sale on the website.I have several favs in my wardrobe, and am always on the hunt for more.    The ones that fit properly and can last more than one season without falling apart.  I do still love some of the shoes (although more and more are made out of POLYURETHANE  or POLYESTER  rather than leather or suede)  and none of them have leather soles anymore).  I mean, let's face it they hit the current trends for a fraction of the inspiration piece's price.
> However, I am a frequent traveler and have been shopping ZARA before they even hit the US and not one time in over a decade in at least 6 countries and twice as many cities, has a salesperson _ever_ asked "may I help you?"!  On the few occasions that I did get their attention to ask about an item I was made to feel like that wasn't their job and they half heartedly did a search.  It's not that they don't have the staff...because they are always buzzing around the store, with tunnel vision, looking like they have a mission to get to. I know this can't be just me.  One outing I had just come from J Crew and was greeted, offered assistance should I need it and when I did find 1 item was offered to start a fitting room while I shopped so I didn't have to carry it.  Then I went to ZARA...and walked around with an armful of garments over my arm, hangers catching on everything as I shopped, teetering on one foot as I stood (no where to sit near the display) as I tried on a shoe.
> Seriously?  Is non customer service in the training manual because they are definitely consistent with it.
> 
> Oh, and I wanted to add that last week, after standing in line for 10 minutes I tried to make small talk with the cashier...and she didn't even reply!  Just took my money and made me feel like a peon!


 
I do have to agree with you about their staff not being helpful.  For the most part, I do my Zara shopping online and it's because the nearest Zara is over 3 hours away from where I live.  I have visited three Zara's in the L.A area and I can say that their staff was not helpful.  For one, the stores seemed to be understaffed.  I went to the one in Santa Monica recently and I had to have a cashier help me find the second shoe that was missing from the pair I wanted.  I do get that vibe that they don't do anything to help.  I have gone to other stores and have received better assistance than Zara so I totally understand your statement.


----------



## flygurl

lovemysavior said:


> I do have to agree with you about their staff not being helpful.  For the most part, I do my Zara shopping online and it's because the nearest Zara is over 3 hours away from where I live.  I have visited three Zara's in the L.A area and I can say that their staff was not helpful.  For one, the stores seemed to be understaffed.  I went to the one in Santa Monica recently and I had to have a cashier help me find the second shoe that was missing from the pair I wanted.  I do get that vibe that they don't do anything to help.  I have gone to other stores and have received better assistance than Zara so I totally understand your statement.


 thanks for the input. I knew I couldn't be alone in this feeling.
 I know I went on a (mellow) rampage, but it bothers me since I probably spend at least $1K  or more there a year.  If I didn't truly find some really good pieces the service would keep me away.


----------



## xJOLE

Snagged this 100% mulberry silk blouse for only $30! Love the tuxedo/pajama vibe it gives off.. Definitely makes it easy to dress up or down!


----------



## aggiebaby

xJOLE said:


> Snagged this 100% mulberry silk blouse for only $30! Love the tuxedo/pajama vibe it gives off.. Definitely makes it easy to dress up or down!
> 
> View attachment 2285573



That definitely looks better on you than the model they have online. I was looking at this shirt but decided not to get it because it didn't look very nice on their model.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Got these flats today!  They run pretty big considering they are pointy.


----------



## AEGIS

does anyone buy their mens tshirts?


----------



## cakegirl

I am confused with Zara shoe sizing. I wear a 6.5/36.5 in everything but twice, in Zara shoes, the 6.5 was too big and I needed a 6. Does Zara always run a half size too big? Is it the same for other similar retailers like Mango?


----------



## flygurl

cakegirl said:


> I am confused with Zara shoe sizing. I wear a 6.5/36.5 in everything but twice, in Zara shoes, the 6.5 was too big and I needed a 6. Does Zara always run a half size too big? Is it the same for other similar retailers like Mango?


I wear a US 9.5 (10s are almost always too big & 9s too small) which used to be a 40 across the board, but over the years shoemakers have been making them smaller and smaller.  Once I had to go up to a 42 in a Louboutin (although I have Louboutin 40s that fit perfectly).
That being said I wear a 9 in ZARA, which they say is a 40...so I believe they are sized large by about a half size.
I have found the really pointy styles are truer to size, and I need a 41/10


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Another pair of heels!


----------



## lauren_t

Bought these two today. Got the coat for £23 in the sale and the flats were £25, very pleased!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My latest Zara purchase. Gotta love a simple white blouse!


----------



## pavilion

My first Zara purchase (on sale too!)


----------



## chloe_chanel

pavilion said:


> My first Zara purchase (on sale too!)
> View attachment 2289261
> 
> View attachment 2289263



^^ That looks so cute irl!


----------



## chloe_chanel

pavilion said:


> My first Zara purchase (on sale too!)
> View attachment 2289261
> 
> View attachment 2289263



What size did you get?


----------



## pavilion

chloe_chanel said:


> What size did you get?



I got an XS and removed the shoulder pads since I have broad shoulders


----------



## lovemysavior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Another pair of heels!
> View attachment 2287973



I got those delivered to me today too!  Aren't they gorgeous!  I feel like they may be comfortable too.


----------



## aggiebaby

Got these shoes today! 
They were a bit scuffed up from people trying them on, so I asked for another pair and the girl checked and there's only two left in size 37 on Canada's eastern side!  

They're $49 online with all the sizes though


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lovemysavior said:


> I got those delivered to me today too!  Aren't they gorgeous!  I feel like they may be comfortable too.



Yes!!  I wore them today and I had no problems!!


----------



## SouthernLV

HeartMyMJs said:


> Got these flats today!  They run pretty big considering they are pointy.
> View attachment 2285589



Immediately clicked for return. Way too small for me actually


----------



## blackice87

pavilion said:


> My first Zara purchase (on sale too!)
> View attachment 2289261
> 
> View attachment 2289263



The dress looks gorgeous on you! Great buy.


----------



## Litsa

Anyone find the red buckle sandals in a 40??  I can't find any left in the stores near me and they're sold out online.


----------



## schadenfreude

HeartMyMJs said:


> Got these flats today!  They run pretty big considering they are pointy.
> View attachment 2285589





SouthernLV said:


> Immediately clicked for return. Way too small for me actually



These on their way to me. Looks like a 50/50 split on if they'll fit!


----------



## saira1214

lauren_t said:


> Bought these two today. Got the coat for £23 in the sale and the flats were £25, very pleased!



This coat is super cute!


----------



## HollieDollie

Does Zara still do maternity? I'm sure I saw it online fairly recently but can't see it anymore. Is it stocked in stores?


----------



## ncch

I just got a casual jacket (wont let me post pictures for some reason..) but not sure if I got the right size.  The xs fits in the shoulders but I can't close (or barely close) the jacket in the front and the S is a tad big in the shoulders but closes.  It doesnt look like a jacket thats meant to be worn closed but i still thought I should get the size that I can close just so I have a choice.

Which size do you ladies usually get when this happens?


----------



## xJOLE

HollieDollie said:


> Does Zara still do maternity? I'm sure I saw it online fairly recently but can't see it anymore. Is it stocked in stores?



I have not seen the maternity line in stores in quite some time!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I see the maternity jeans here in southern Spain, but only those items though..


----------



## Paris Darling

Chinese Warrior said:


> I see the maternity jeans here in southern Spain, but only those items though..


 '
Do you live in Spain? I'm in Valencia right now, for a couple of days, and I had my eye on 2 jackets. They cost 20 less than in the Netherlands, so I waited until I was here. But now... I've been to 2 Zara's and I can't find them!  Do you happen to know if they should be in the stores, or may be they already have been, or something? Or may be someone else knows? 









_(Second one is from TRF)_


----------



## NYCBelle

xJOLE said:


> I have not seen the maternity line in stores in quite some time!



Don't even see them online anymore =/ Would love some jeans for the fall


----------



## HollieDollie

They've definitely been on the uk site recently but there's nothing there now! Typical when I need them!!

Slightly o/t but if you like Zara, what maternity brand would you reccommend?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi there! Apart from Zara maternity, I have only worn a pair of maternity Capri pants from H&M. It served me very well, pretty much till I popped! Check out H&M, they have a very decent maternity section.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi there, Paris darling! Sorry I can't be of help as I am currently in Asia.


----------



## Ebonynoir

xJOLE said:


> Snagged this 100% mulberry silk blouse for only $30! Love the tuxedo/pajama vibe it gives off.. Definitely makes it easy to dress up or down!
> 
> View attachment 2285573



I have been thinking about ordering this one too. what size is yours?


----------



## xJOLE

Ebonynoir said:


> I have been thinking about ordering this one too. what size is yours?



I ordered it in my typical size, an XS. The overall fit is a bit big (it always is in Zara) in the torso, but the sleeves are slimmer than I expected, which was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Paris Darling

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there, Paris darling! Sorry I can't be of help as I am currently in Asia.


 
Ahh, too bad! Thanks for answering!
May be someone else in Spain knows it?


----------



## Ebonynoir

xJOLE said:


> I ordered it in my typical size, an XS. The overall fit is a bit big (it always is in Zara) in the torso, but the sleeves are slimmer than I expected, which was a pleasant surprise.



Thanks. I love the black collar. 
I think I will order it in my typical size too.


----------



## NYCBelle

HollieDollie said:


> They've definitely been on the uk site recently but there's nothing there now! Typical when I need them!!
> 
> Slightly o/t but if you like Zara, what maternity brand would you reccommend?



ASOS same price range...even cheaper


----------



## schadenfreude

Most recent order came today. Another linen tank (because they are great basics for work), the pointy toed flats (which actually fit great), and the faux leather leggings. I was really pleasantly surprised at the quality of the leggings -- they look like real leather. However there is no zipper at the waist and there is virtually no stretch in the waistband. At least the bottoms have hidden zippers to get them over the feet! There was no effing way they were going over my badonkadunk which really isn't all that huge in the first place. So, I guess I'll try the next size up although I'm worried they'll be too loose in the legs. The care label also made me laugh: DO NOT WASH. Um...


----------



## indi3r4

Got the jacket for $50 (original $200ish i think?) today!


----------



## Alegory

Dose anyone know when they restock new collection shoes!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

I honestly used to love Zara, but I went in recently and everything looked really cheap-y. Like... H&m/forever 21 quality. And don't get me wrong, I can def find things in those two stores, but I'm not paying double the price for half the quality.


----------



## chloe_chanel

indi3r4 said:


> Got the jacket for $50 (original $200ish i think?) today!
> 
> View attachment 2297252



That's an amazing deal!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

chloe_chanel said:


> That's an amazing deal!


 
I agree!!


----------



## Eimii

Amazing jacket!!

Has anyone else got these zara shoes? 
What do you wear them with?


----------



## Mininana

Eimii said:


> Amazing jacket!!
> 
> Has anyone else got these zara shoes?
> What do you wear them with?
> View attachment 2300674



I don't have those but I do have glitter loafers and I have no clue either? I use as car shoes to wear when I'm tired of wearing heels

Would love to hear suggestions!! At my height, wearing those to a bar are a huge no no. I tried once and could barely breathe with all taller people inside!


----------



## Tiare

lvuittonaddict said:


> I honestly used to love Zara, but I went in recently and everything looked really cheap-y. Like... H&m/forever 21 quality. And don't get me wrong, I can def find things in those two stores, but I'm not paying double the price for half the quality.



I agree. I haven't been impressed with any of their new releases.


----------



## xkilljoy

Was at Zara the other day and picked these up on sale.  Didn't think I was going to buy anything during this sale, but couldn't resist the beautiful details on the blazer and embroidery on the top.  Still undecided on the yellow top, not sure if I should keep it or not...


----------



## quynh_1206

xkilljoy said:


> Was at Zara the other day and picked these up on sale.  Didn't think I was going to buy anything during this sale, but couldn't resist the beautiful details on the blazer and embroidery on the top.  Still undecided on the yellow top, not sure if I should keep it or not...



Looks like you scored some adorable stuff! The yellow top looks really cute.


----------



## aliwishesbear

so i bought the original asymmetric skort from zara that everyone has... i love them but they've always been too big on me.  so i recently saw the mini version:
http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/skirts/mini-skort-c269188p1295913.html

they look exactly the same but i'm wondering if they run smaller?  has anyone bought the new version or both and can compare?

thanks!


----------



## Mia Bella

Just got my package today that's full of goodies from the new collection and I love almost everything.  Sorry that the pics are so big!!

Loove this top. Cool and chic. Nice fit.



Another fab knit. Extra long sleeves and airy.



This cropped top looks so much more expensive than it is. Super long sleeves and really sexy.



Cute tee. Not sure if I'm going to keep. It's a little boxier than I expected. Love that the front is kind of see through (meshy) and I think it'll look great with a lacy bra underneath.



LOVE LOVE this tee. Great fit, super soft and the print is adorable. I almost want to buy another when it comes back in stock. 



I liked this more on the model than on myself. The sequins are really shiny and the fit is pretty boxy. It reminds me of the classic Chanel blazer in sweater form.


----------



## Antonia

*Love everything.  Zara is my weakness!*


----------



## schadenfreude

Mia, top #1 is my fave. You will look gorgeous in every piece, I'm sure. Have you heard anything about when the FS location is supposed to open???

The website models always look miserable and their posture is hideous. I realize they're not going for the sunny Victoria's Secret look, but really?


----------



## meganfm

Mia Bella said:


> Just got my package today that's full of goodies from the new collection and I love almost everything.  Sorry that the pics are so big!!
> 
> Loove this top. Cool and chic. Nice fit.
> View attachment 2302866



Oh.  My.  God.  Why is that not on the Canadian site?!  I'm in love.

EDIT:  Crap, it's already sold out.  I'll have to pop by the store tomorrow on my lunch break.


----------



## NYCBelle

Mia Bella said:


> Just got my package today that's full of goodies from the new collection and I love almost everything.  Sorry that the pics are so big!!
> 
> Loove this top. Cool and chic. Nice fit.
> View attachment 2302866
> 
> 
> Another fab knit. Extra long sleeves and airy.
> View attachment 2302868
> 
> 
> This cropped top looks so much more expensive than it is. Super long sleeves and really sexy.
> View attachment 2302870
> 
> 
> Cute tee. Not sure if I'm going to keep. It's a little boxier than I expected. Love that the front is kind of see through (meshy) and I think it'll look great with a lacy bra underneath.
> View attachment 2302872
> 
> 
> LOVE LOVE this tee. Great fit, super soft and the print is adorable. I almost want to buy another when it comes back in stock.
> View attachment 2302876
> 
> 
> I liked this more on the model than on myself. The sequins are really shiny and the fit is pretty boxy. It reminds me of the classic Chanel blazer in sweater form.
> View attachment 2302878



ugh if i wasn't preggers I would so love those shorts and that crop sweater!  Love the catwalk tee


----------



## Antonia

schadenfreude said:


> Mia, top #1 is my fave. You will look gorgeous in every piece, I'm sure. Have you heard anything about when the FS location is supposed to open???
> 
> *The website models always look miserable and their posture is hideous. I realize they're not going for the sunny Victoria's Secret look, but really*?


 
LOL-True!!   Actually, there are several websites that have models looking like that.  I don't really get it!?  They just look like they're in a bad mood!  Someone needs to feed them!


----------



## Mia Bella

schadenfreude said:


> Mia, top #1 is my fave. You will look gorgeous in every piece, I'm sure. Have you heard anything about when the FS location is supposed to open???
> 
> The website models always look miserable and their posture is hideous. I realize they're not going for the sunny Victoria's Secret look, but really?



Thanks lady!  Not sure about when the FS store opens but I'm kind of bumming since we'll have to start paying tax. Boo!

And I agree, the models look so unhappy.  The only happiness on the page are the shots of people on the street wearing Zara pieces. Ha!



meganfm said:


> Oh.  My.  God.  Why is that not on the Canadian site?!  I'm in love.
> 
> EDIT:  Crap, it's already sold out.  I'll have to pop by the store tomorrow on my lunch break.



It's a really cool top and the price is much lower than you'd think for the style. I feel like as soon as I placed my order the top sold out. I think this will be the piece to have for Fall! Just like the skort from many months ago. 



NYCBelle said:


> ugh if i wasn't preggers I would so love those shorts and that crop sweater!  Love the catwalk tee



Awww..congrats! You can always buy them for after you have your little one!  I bet you'll be back into the swing of things in no time....nothing can keep a PFer away from her fashions.


----------



## meganfm

Mia Bella said:


> It's a really cool top and the price is much lower than you'd think for the style. I feel like as soon as I placed my order the top sold out. I think this will be the piece to have for Fall! Just like the skort from many months ago.



Score!  I stopped by during my lunch break and they had it in stock   Had to size up though-it was way too tight in the arms in my usual size.


----------



## NYCBelle

Mia Bella said:


> Thanks lady!  Not sure about when the FS store opens but I'm kind of bumming since we'll have to start paying tax. Boo!
> 
> And I agree, the models look so unhappy.  The only happiness on the page are the shots of people on the street wearing Zara pieces. Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a really cool top and the price is much lower than you'd think for the style. I feel like as soon as I placed my order the top sold out. I think this will be the piece to have for Fall! Just like the skort from many months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *Awww..congrats! You can always buy them for after you have your little one!  I bet you'll be back into the swing of things in no time....nothing can keep a PFer away from her fashions.*




True indeed. Thank you!


----------



## Myrkur

Zara cardigan and pants today. I love these seasons cardigans, I have two in black and two in camel.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Zara jeans and pumps.  Love the studded strap on the pumps!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Myrkur said:


> Zara cardigan and pants today. I love these seasons cardigans, I have two in black and two in camel.
> 
> View attachment 2304799



Classic comfy cash...



HeartMyMJs said:


> Zara jeans and pumps.  Love the studded strap on the pumps!!
> View attachment 2306344



Cute outfit! The shoes are definitely sassy!


----------



## Mia Bella

Mia Bella said:


> Just got my package today that's full of goodies from the new collection and I love almost everything.  Sorry that the pics are so big!!
> 
> Loove this top. Cool and chic. Nice fit.
> View attachment 2302866
> 
> 
> Another fab knit. Extra long sleeves and airy.
> View attachment 2302868
> 
> 
> This cropped top looks so much more expensive than it is. Super long sleeves and really sexy.
> View attachment 2302870
> 
> 
> Cute tee. Not sure if I'm going to keep. It's a little boxier than I expected. Love that the front is kind of see through (meshy) and I think it'll look great with a lacy bra underneath.
> View attachment 2302872
> 
> 
> LOVE LOVE this tee. Great fit, super soft and the print is adorable. I almost want to buy another when it comes back in stock.
> View attachment 2302876
> 
> 
> I liked this more on the model than on myself. The sequins are really shiny and the fit is pretty boxy. It reminds me of the classic Chanel blazer in sweater form.
> View attachment 2302878




OK, so I ended up returning the boxy black tee, the sequined knit and the cropped sweater. I had a really, really hard time parting with the cropped sweater because it fit perfectly in my arms and shoulders but it was SHORT on me. The hem hit like a 1/2 inch under my boobs and if I were to lift my arms, you'd totally see my bra. Also, I bought it with intentions to wear a fitted tank underneath to give it a colorblock effect but it didn't look good. I'm learning to let go of things I love that are hard to work with because I'll never wear them! Live and learn.. :shame:


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mia Bella said:


> Classic comfy cash...
> 
> 
> 
> Cute outfit! The shoes are definitely sassy!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## Antonia

HeartMyMJs said:


> Zara jeans and pumps.  Love the studded strap on the pumps!!
> View attachment 2306344


 

I love your Speedy B!!!  I want this very bag!!
Your outfit is super cute BTW!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Antonia said:


> I love your Speedy B!!!  I want this very bag!!
> Your outfit is super cute BTW!



Thanks Antonia!!


----------



## cutecute

100% on my body righnow is ZARA  I love them!!!!


----------



## lovechanel920

xJOLE said:


> Snagged this 100% mulberry silk blouse for only $30! Love the tuxedo/pajama vibe it gives off.. Definitely makes it easy to dress up or down!
> 
> View attachment 2285573



I love this!! Is this still available?

Eh, just checked, in a L.


----------



## lovechanel920

Eimii said:


> Amazing jacket!!
> 
> Has anyone else got these zara shoes?
> What do you wear them with?
> View attachment 2300674



Are those these?

http://www.zara.com/us/en/trf/shoes/combination-animal-pattern-slipper-c269216p1296087.html


----------



## eroshery

went to school for my DD orientation..
Zara jumpsuit and zara bolero


----------



## clutchie

I really like some pieces from Zara, but the quality isn't ok imo... Am I the only one with this thoughts? Maybe I should give Zara a last try.


----------



## Eimii

lovechanel920 said:


> Are those these?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/trf/shoes/combination-animal-pattern-slipper-c269216p1296087.html



No mine are from last season. I think those might be this seasons equivalent! I really like those though


----------



## ladysarah

Anyone bought this coat? Any thoughts?


----------



## Hilaryljh

Hi all! Do any of you ladies have this coat? I'd like to ask you a few questions with regards to sizing, if you don't mind!


----------



## handbagahholic

ladysarah said:


> Anyone bought this coat? Any thoughts?



I love this coat! Im going to buy it next time i go in store, the colour is beautiful


----------



## Harper Quinn

ladysarah said:


> Anyone bought this coat? Any thoughts?



I saw it in the store and it is lovely and looks high quality for Zara, but don't know about the materials/constitution or fit!


----------



## cakegirl

What is the difference between women's and TRF? Is TRF lesser quality, it seems a bit cheaper? I found a jacket online  I like but don't have a Zara locally to see it.


----------



## BooYah

cakegirl said:


> What is the difference between women's and TRF? Is TRF lesser quality, it seems a bit cheaper? I found a jacket online  I like but don't have a Zara locally to see it.



I was informed by a Zara sales person that TRF is more "junior" so the sizing may run  a bit small.


----------



## Paris Darling

ladysarah said:


> Anyone bought this coat? Any thoughts?



I tried it this weekend, and loved it! Haven't bought it yet, because I'm not sure if it's warm enough for Dutch winters. Although I will buy it this weekend.


----------



## ladysarah

Paris Darling said:


> I tried it this weekend, and loved it! Haven't bought it yet, because I'm not sure if it's warm enough for Dutch winters. Although I will buy it this weekend.



I am fairly certain it will not be warm enough for the winter here. I bought coats from zara before and they last about half a season. At the beginning of the winter and the end when it is not really proper cold. Having said that, I may still get it as a 'fun' coat


----------



## Antonia

static.zara.net/photos//2013/I/0/1/p/5274/244/802/2/w/1920/5274244802_6_1_1.jpg?timestamp=1376906645501



I'm loving this new duffle coat!!  I always like the most expensive things on thier site.

(sorry was trying to post pic but only shows link)


----------



## Antonia

ladysarah said:


> Anyone bought this coat? Any thoughts?


 
What a beautiful coat!


----------



## lauren_t

Antonia said:


> static.zara.net/photos//2013/I/0/1/p/5274/244/802/2/w/1920/5274244802_6_1_1.jpg?timestamp=1376906645501
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving this new duffle coat!!  I always like the most expensive things on thier site.
> 
> (sorry was trying to post pic but only shows link)



I need this coat!! I want the higher heeled Chelsea boots too


----------



## Paris Darling

ladysarah said:


> I am fairly certain it will not be warm enough for the winter here. I bought coats from zara before and they last about half a season. At the beginning of the winter and the end when it is not really proper cold. Having said that, I may still get it as a 'fun' coat



Yeah, you're right. Last winter I bought de blue coat with silver dots on the arm sleeves, and I wore I it at the beginning and end of the winter.


----------



## meganfm

cakegirl said:


> What is the difference between women's and TRF? Is TRF lesser quality, it seems a bit cheaper? I found a jacket online  I like but don't have a Zara locally to see it.



I've also found the quality to be poorer compared to the main line.


----------



## EmmieB

The green parka with leather sleeves is back. Unfortunately, the sleeves are not detachable this season.


----------



## mf19

pavilion said:


> My first Zara purchase (on sale too!)
> View attachment 2289261
> 
> View attachment 2289263



Just wanted to say thanks for posting this image!  I picked it up today for 12.99 GBP!  It's a size L when I'm regularly a M but it makes a nice sheath dress and belted it's even cuter... definitely wouldn't have picked it up without your photo.  I too took the padding out and love it.  Thanks again!


----------



## BridgetteRaes

I put together an outfit on my blog using these Zara pants that I thought were gorgeous!  Now if Zara only fit me on the bottom I'd be set!


----------



## pavilion

mf19 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for posting this image!  I picked it up today for 12.99 GBP!  It's a size L when I'm regularly a M but it makes a nice sheath dress and belted it's even cuter... definitely wouldn't have picked it up without your photo.  I too took the padding out and love it.  Thanks again!



You're welcome!  I had to search the web for an image of it on someone before I got the courage to order it and then cross my fingers that my DIY shoulder pad removal would work so I figured I would post a picture in case anyone on here was curious about how it looked.  I'm glad to hear it looks good belted - I was thinking of wearing it that way, but haven't had the time to play around with styling it!


----------



## J_L33

I just love how Zara, despite its affordability, it's reached the upper echelons of fashion. There're so many pictures of people in the fashion industry who're constantly snapped outside fashion shows wearing Zara clothes and items. I mean, if you didn't see the photo on the Zara site or identified that said item in the stores, you'd never even know it was Zara since it would seamlessly pass off as something much more high end and pricey.


----------



## cbrooke

Does anyone know if I pay for my order by paypal, can I still return to a store or will I have to mail it back?

Can't decide between these 2 boots and will only be keeping one pair (tried on the brown in store but didn't have the black).

http://www.zara.com/ca/en/trf/shoes...ather-biker-mid-cut-boot-c269222p1295487.html
http://www.zara.com/ca/en/woman/shoes/special-sizes/leather-biker-ankle-boot-c269199p1294870.html


----------



## flygurl

Definitely BLACK!
I love ZARA's moto boots.  I seem to buy a bedazzzled pair each season.


----------



## Shopmore

I am liking alot of the ankle boots they have this season.  Can anyone vouch for the quality?  I am hoping they'll last until the snow falls.


----------



## livefire

Hi,

I bought my wife some Zara black leather knee / over the knee high heel dress boots. I think they were from last season, but overall, Zara products seem good.


----------



## sammie225

Shopmore said:


> I am liking alot of the ankle boots they have this season.  Can anyone vouch for the quality?  I am hoping they'll last until the snow falls.



I have two pair of ankleboots and they last 2 years already without a problem


----------



## LovesYSL

Shopmore said:


> I am liking alot of the ankle boots they have this season.  Can anyone vouch for the quality?  I am hoping they'll last until the snow falls.



I've never had boots from Zara, but I just finished out my 5th summer with a pair of their sandals. Their shoes are awesome!


----------



## Shopmore

sammie225 said:


> I have two pair of ankleboots and they last 2 years already without a problem


 
That's awesome.  I think i may just make a little trip to the store this afternoon to check them out.


----------



## Shopmore

LovesYSL said:


> I've never had boots from Zara, but I just finished out my 5th summer with a pair of their sandals. Their shoes are awesome!


 
Nice - thanks for letting me know.


----------



## xkilljoy

Has anyone bought this leather jacket?  This one looks really similar to an All Saints jacket.  It's $300 here, not sure if I should save and buy this zara one or splurge and buy an All Saints instead... Any opinions?


----------



## EmmieB

Markdowns on sale items. A lot of the trf dresses were 9.99 at my store. So much product to clear out...


----------



## fayden

xkilljoy said:


> Has anyone bought this leather jacket?  This one looks really similar to an All Saints jacket.  It's $300 here, not sure if I should save and buy this zara one or splurge and buy an All Saints instead... Any opinions?



i would go with the zara one in this case.  but certain items i will say all saints is worth the money.  but save that for more unique items.  the quality on all saints is superb.  zara not so much.


----------



## sneezz

I just ordered the mini skort in the grey striped color way.  Willing to give it another try as the fabric composition is different from the solid colored polyester ones. 

I almost ordered some fur vests (girls) any thoughts on them? Are they too trendy?


----------



## Litsa

Zara red sandals


----------



## PHENOMENON

Nice Litsa! Are they comfy?


----------



## Litsa

PHENOMENON said:


> Nice Litsa! Are they comfy?



Yeah, they're actually pretty comfortable.  I wore them all night to a wedding and was dancing in them too.  My feet hurt a little at the end of the night, but that's standard for any heel.


----------



## flygurl

Okay random thought here, I just realized I've never seen a black model on the Zara website


----------



## am2022

I find this fur waistcoat simply amazing...
Just ordered it! Kind of
Matrix looking but I just love it!


----------



## sammie225

my new zara heels/ankle boots


----------



## flygurl

sammie225 said:


> my new zara heels/ankle boots



Oh my, those are fabulous!
I think they remind me of martin margiela


----------



## Lushi

I liked the white, but I think this one is more classic.


----------



## am2022

I'm a big fan of the skort too!
Got them in all 3 colors! 
You look awesome! 


Lushi said:


> View attachment 2327547
> 
> I liked the white, but I think this one is more classic.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sammie225 said:


> my new zara heels/ankle boots


 
Those are hot!!!


Lushi said:


> View attachment 2327547
> 
> I liked the white, but I think this one is more classic.


 
Yes I love this one too!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sneezz said:


> I just ordered the mini skort in the grey striped color way.  Willing to give it another try as the fabric composition is different from the solid colored polyester ones.
> 
> I almost ordered some fur vests (girls) any thoughts on them? Are they too trendy?


 
I hope this time it works out for you!  Can't wait to see!


----------



## Litsa

sammie225 said:


> my new zara heels/ankle boots



These are so cool looking!


----------



## sneezz

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2327547
> 
> I liked the white, but I think this one is more classic.



I agree! I like the men's wear inspired look. It's very nice on you. Hope you bought it!



HeartMyMJs said:


> I hope this time it works out for you!  Can't wait to see!



It fits a tad better than the black one and I like it more. Of course it doesn't look as great on me as it does on Lushi.


----------



## xJOLE

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2327547
> 
> I liked the white, but I think this one is more classic.



How is the sizing compared to the solid colours? I loved it when it first came out and was really tempted to buy the red colour, but unfortunately the waist on the XS was too big. It sat lower on my hips than I wanted it to.. hopefully this one is different!


----------



## lovechanel920

xkilljoy said:


> Has anyone bought this leather jacket?  This one looks really similar to an All Saints jacket.  It's $300 here, not sure if I should save and buy this zara one or splurge and buy an All Saints instead... Any opinions?



Is this online?


----------



## Vinniex

sammie225 said:


> my new zara heels/ankle boots


These are hot! How comfortable are they though?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sneezz said:


> I agree! I like the men's wear inspired look. It's very nice on you. Hope you bought it!
> 
> 
> 
> It fits a tad better than the black one and I like it more. Of course it doesn't look as great on me as it does on Lushi.



Hey L!!!  Looks good!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vinniex said:


> These are hot! How comfortable are they though?



I would like to know too!  If they are I am sold!!


----------



## sammie225

Vinniex said:


> These are hot! How comfortable are they though?



I wore them to office this week so from 8-5 and no blisters at all


----------



## xkilljoy

lovechanel920 said:


> Is this online?


I actually saw this first in my local stores.
I can't find it online on their site but can find it using the zara app but it shows its still sold out online.  You might have luck using their in-store availability look up.
The item # is 07226025800026, ref. # 7226/025.


----------



## purse-nality

@Litsa gorj! Ita, hawt hawt! 
@heartMyMj u look cute in the pinstriped skort!


A few things i'm thinkin about...





-xs crop top >Miabella is right. Too short up front! The bottom of my bra would easily show even w/ the slightest arm-raise (defo not for a night-out). Medium is a tad longer, but the hem tends to curl due to the looseness.. Might end up buying the basic sheer tshirt fabric versions instead (about $18).
(Pls excuse the bloat! Time of the month. Lol)

-xs skirt >cute. Sits lower on the waist than i preferred.

-xs dress >love. Very classic.. Do i need another white dress?! lol.. Note, same price as the crop top.


----------



## ryrybaby12

purse-nality said:


> @Litsa gorj! Ita, hawt hawt!
> @heartMyMj u look cute in the pinstriped skort!
> 
> 
> A few things i'm thinkin about...
> 
> View attachment 2330481
> 
> 
> 
> -xs crop top >Miabella is right. Too short up front! The bottom of my bra would easily show even w/ the slightest arm-raise (defo not for a night-out). Medium is a tad longer, but the hem tends to curl due to the looseness.. Might end up buying the basic sheer tshirt fabric versions instead (about $18).
> (Pls excuse the bloat! Time of the month. Lol)
> 
> -xs skirt >cute. Sits lower on the waist than i preferred.
> 
> -xs dress >love. Very classic.. Do i need another white dress?! lol.. Note, same price as the crop top.


I love that dress.


----------



## lil_peanut

So first time shopper, ordered these two. Can't wait til they arrive next Wednesday!

http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/shoes/ankle-boots/cut-out-combination-leather-ankle-boot-c288001p1295821.html

http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/blazers/motorcycle-jacket-with-zips-c269184p1295449.html


----------



## sneezz

HeartMyMJs said:


> I would like to know too!  If they are I am sold!!



Thanks G! I think this one is a keeper! Fits a little better than the black one and most definitely better than the white one! The zipper is also slightly easier to zip (less kinks) but not great (I can zip it without worrying that the zipper pull will come off).


----------



## CoutureMe06

sammie225 said:


> my new zara heels/ankle boots



omg i'm so getting those!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sneezz said:


> Thanks G! I think this one is a keeper! Fits a little better than the black one and most definitely better than the white one! The zipper is also slightly easier to zip (less kinks) but not great (I can zip it without worrying that the zipper pull will come off).



Yay!!!  I am glad this one is better!!  I will check them out too!


----------



## sammie225

i can only recommend their chunky knit cardigans,they're so soft and warm  i hope they have some in stores this year like this one


----------



## hellomashimaro

sammie225 said:


> my new zara heels/ankle boots


Those are amazing, the website doesnt do them justice, do they run tts?   

also, ladies who got that combination sandal with the blue/gold heel, do they also run tts? 

like many other girls here, im also a size 7, so never sure if i should go for the 37 or the 38, and there's no zara where i live


----------



## sammie225

hellomashimaro said:


> Those are amazing, the website doesnt do them justice, do they run tts?
> 
> also, ladies who got that combination sandal with the blue/gold heel, do they also run tts?
> 
> like many other girls here, im also a size 7, so never sure if i should go for the 37 or the 38, and there's no zara where i live



yeah they're very tts  i am also a us7 but i always go for 38 in zara shoes


----------



## hellomashimaro

sammie225 said:


> yeah they're very tts  i am also a us7 but i always go for 38 in zara shoes


thanks for the reply. love your blog by the way! do you also take a 38 in Jimmy Choo shoes (random i know haha) its seriously so difficult buying shoes online.


----------



## honeybunch

Has anyone seen this in real life?  Not sure if it could look a bit cheap.

http://www.zara.com/uk/en/woman/kni...ux-leather-elbow-patches-c269190p1398109.html


----------



## Sparklybags

Zara TRF blazer I got in the sale and one of my favourite Zara tees, I have in multiple colours!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi there! Has anyone purchased this coat? Am thinking that it could be a good basic coat. But, do I really need another black coat?!!&#9786;&#9786;
http://www.zara.com/es/en/woman/coats/coats/flared-coat-c499001p1330109.html


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Went to try on the above coat; couldn't wait for the feedback. Too bad it was too flared!...relieved....


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sammie225 said:


> my new zara heels/ankle boots


 
Hey Sammie, are these TTS?  I can't decide what size to get since I am between sizes.  Thanks!!


----------



## Zahzah

I wish everything wasn't out of stock online


----------



## shoprgrl

Does anyone know how sizing runs on moto boots? Want to order a pair but the 37 is missing. There is only 36.5 and 37.5...


----------



## sammie225

hellomashimaro said:


> thanks for the reply. love your blog by the way! do you also take a 38 in Jimmy Choo shoes (random i know haha) its seriously so difficult buying shoes online.



oh thank you  yes in fact i am a 38 in jimmy choo  i totally get you,i always browse so many ,,sizing'' threads and reviews before i decide on a size


----------



## sammie225

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hey Sammie, are these TTS?  I can't decide what size to get since I am between sizes.  Thanks!!



hi there  yes they are tts )


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sammie225 said:


> hi there  yes they are tts )


 
Thanks!!  I ordered them already!!  They will be here on Wed!


----------



## sammie225

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks!!  I ordered them already!!  They will be here on Wed!



Oh great  let me know if and how they fit you


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sammie225 said:


> Oh great  let me know if and how they fit you


 
Thanks love!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

amacasa said:


> I find this fur waistcoat simply amazing...
> Just ordered it! Kind of
> Matrix looking but I just love it!



Omg I got this too! JUST AMAZING!


----------



## Kfoorya2

If you know me you would definitely know that I am a zara-holic 90% of my clothes are from there! And I have to say that their spring collection this year wasn't that appealing to me as I have been shopping from them for years but for sure this fall their collection is just WOW! From shoes to coats I love them all!


----------



## aliwishesbear

sammie225 said:


> I wore them to office this week so from 8-5 and no blisters at all


omg i may have to get them now!! hhahaha i have so many pairs of shoes from zara!  and they have awesome customer service.  a pair of sandals i bought from them broke and they sent me a shipping label to send them back and will give me a full refund once they receive it!  

it's weird coincidence that my ninewest shoes broke the same week and ninewest was horrible...they won't pay for return shipping, they will only give me a store credit IF i can find the receipt or the last selling price, and this is only after inspection. WTF!!!  so not my fault they are now making cheap shoes that break after wearing 3 times!!  

it really highlighted zara's awesomeness!


----------



## DiorKiss

HeartMyMJs said:


> Got these flats today!  They run pretty big considering they are pointy.
> View attachment 2285589



Do you think you should order a size smaller than usual or just get your normal size? I love these!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

DiorKiss said:


> Do you think you should order a size smaller than usual or just get your normal size? I love these!


 
I am usually a size 7 but these are okay.  I only wore it once because my feet hurt after a few hours.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Does anyone have this t shirt? Wondering how it fits? Loose or fitted? Thanks


----------



## Ellapretty

My favorite coats from ZARA (bought over the last 2 years)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Wearing my new heel booties!  Thanks Sammie!!  I am usually a 7 but I went up with these.  The sweater is also from Zara.
*Sorry about the messy background!*


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ellapretty said:


> My favorite coats from ZARA (bought over the last 2 years)



Love it!!


----------



## gazoo

Hi everyone.  I don't live near a Zara, but am in love with their quilted moto jacket.  I'm hoping for help with sizing.  Can anyone tell me if the XS is super tiny?  Does Zara leather stretch out?  I usually wear a size 2 tops (measurements 34D X 26 X 36).  I can't figure out if I need an XS or a S.  I want it to be fitted but not crazy tight, definitely not loose or boxy.  Help please?

This is the one I'm chasing and I've found both S and XS, but there is no return policy.


----------



## Kfoorya2

HeartMyMJs said:


> Wearing my new heel booties!  Thanks Sammie!!  I am usually a 7 but I went up with these.  The sweater is also from Zara.
> *Sorry about the messy background!*
> View attachment 2349010


These shoes are everything !


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Kfoorya2 said:


> These shoes are everything !



Thanks!!


----------



## krissa

xkilljoy said:


> I actually saw this first in my local stores.
> I can't find it online on their site but can find it using the zara app but it shows its still sold out online.  You might have luck using their in-store availability look up.
> The item # is 07226025800026, ref. # 7226/025.



So dangerous. I have a Zara around the corner from my office


----------



## purse-nality

HeartMyMJs said:


> Wearing my new heel booties!  Thanks Sammie!!  I am usually a 7 but I went up with these.  The sweater is also from Zara.
> *Sorry about the messy background!*
> View attachment 2349010



Fabuloooz! Got them in a size down (37 instead of 38). Only bec my usual size sold out. But the SA informed me that they're from a limited (1 stock per size) 1st batch. So i'm holding on to them til i can compare w/ my ideal size... The 37's fit ok, though. I'm a true 7.5 if that helps anyone.


----------



## Harpertoo

I just bought 2 Fall coats from Zara,  although non-leather, and went for the S.
I'm similar in size to you, and need the S for arm length. (I'm a little over 5'9")


----------



## HeartMyMJs

purse-nality said:


> Fabuloooz! Got them in a size down (37 instead of 38). Only bec my usual size sold out. But the SA informed me that they're from a limited (1 stock per size) 1st batch. So i'm holding on to them til i can compare w/ my ideal size... The 37's fit ok, though. I'm a true 7.5 if that helps anyone.


 
Awesome!!  Are they gorgeous??  Love them!!  I wore them this past weekend and so far so good!!


----------



## gazoo

Harpertoo said:


> I just bought 2 Fall coats from Zara,  although non-leather, and went for the S.
> I'm similar in size to you, and need the S for arm length. (I'm a little over 5'9")



Thanks!  So the XS was too short-sleeved?  I'm 5'3" and this is driving me crazy, not knowing which size to get.  My arms are average, slim but not pencil thin.


----------



## Harpertoo

gazoo said:


> Thanks!  So the XS was too short-sleeved?  I'm 5'3" and this is driving me crazy, not knowing which size to get.  My arms are average, slim but not pencil thin.


I could not have fit into the XS - the sleeves would be too short....
But you're probably fine.


----------



## hellomashimaro

HeartMyMJs said:


> Awesome!!  Are they gorgeous??  Love them!!  I wore them this past weekend and so far so good!!


Oh my gosh, theyre so awesome! I think i need them, even though its summer in Australia now!
(purse-nality, thanks for the size feedback, i think i'll go the 37 if im a true 7!)*
...now to pay a ridiculous amount for them on ebay *


----------



## gazoo

Harpertoo said:


> I could not have fit into the XS - the sleeves would be too short....
> But you're probably fine.



Thank you so much!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

hellomashimaro said:


> Oh my gosh, theyre so awesome! I think i need them, even though its summer in Australia now!
> (purse-nality, thanks for the size feedback, i think i'll go the 37 if im a true 7!)*
> ...now to pay a ridiculous amount for them on ebay *



Yes it is must have!!  No regrets yet!!


----------



## aliwishesbear

Ellapretty said:


> My favorite coats from ZARA (bought over the last 2 years)



love the plaid pink one!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i'm really liking this season collection!! bought a few already the last few weeks.
especially loving all the floral and checkered pattern and the pencil skirts!!

i love pairing the pencil skirts with white shirts instead of loose t-shirts or sweaters like on the website

it's funny though that i don't wear the smallest size on the jeans but been wearing XS on all the skirts and dresses this season.
even some of the XS shirts i'm eyeing on are too big


----------



## sammie225

HeartMyMJs said:


> Wearing my new heel booties!  Thanks Sammie!!  I am usually a 7 but I went up with these.  The sweater is also from Zara.
> *Sorry about the messy background!*
> View attachment 2349010



oh they look fabulous on you   do they fit right then?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sammie225 said:


> oh they look fabulous on you   do they fit right then?



Thanks!!  I am a true 7 but I went up with these.  So far so good!  Thanks again!!


----------



## legaldiva

I got the snakeskin sandals. Only whole sizes avail, so I went up and they are a little big. So unique


----------



## Kfoorya2

legaldiva said:


> I got the snakeskin sandals. Only whole sizes avail, so I went up and they are a little big. So unique
> View attachment 2354213
> 
> View attachment 2354215



I got the same! I get so many compliments when I wear them I love them!


----------



## Tiare

It took around 5 months, but, I'm finally starting to like (and lust over,) the items popping up on Zara's website. I plan on heading there this weekend to see everything in person. There's a pair of moto-style army pants that have my name on it


----------



## HeartMyMJs

legaldiva said:


> I got the snakeskin sandals. Only whole sizes avail, so I went up and they are a little big. So unique
> View attachment 2354213
> 
> View attachment 2354215


 
Looks awesome!


----------



## quynh_1206

legaldiva said:


> I got the snakeskin sandals. Only whole sizes avail, so I went up and they are a little big. So unique
> View attachment 2354213
> 
> View attachment 2354215


 
They're so pretty!


----------



## eye4cc

my latest tops from Zara which have been in my possession since last month

[/ATTACH]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Pants and shoes by Zara


----------



## Ellapretty

HeartMyMJs said:


> Pants and shoes by Zara
> View attachment 2356735



So chic! And I adore that bag too - perfect outfit!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ellapretty said:


> So chic! And I adore that bag too - perfect outfit!



Thanks Ella!!


----------



## Eli84

My new necklace


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Eli84 said:


> My new necklace



So pretty!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Date night with hubby and some friends!!

Sweater, skort and shoes by Zara.


----------



## legaldiva

^ I love the whole outfit.  I just ordered those Zara ankle booties & they are supposed to arrive today.


----------



## legaldiva

Kfoorya2 said:


> I got the same! I get so many compliments when I wear them I love them!


 


HeartMyMJs said:


> Looks awesome!


 


quynh_1206 said:


> They're so pretty!


 
Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## MJDaisy

boo the zara plaid scarf i really want is sold out online. i've never shopped at zara before, do you guys know if they typically restock?


----------



## MJDaisy

ok so I was actually able to get my hands on the "blanket scarf". does anyone else have it? trying to figure out how to style this baby


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a recently purchased ZARA necklace:


----------



## Harpertoo

My first Zara purchase, for myself, since returning to the US. I'm really happy with the coat...great for errands etc....


----------



## lovechanel920

Harpertoo said:


> My first Zara purchase, for myself, since returning to the US. I'm really happy with the coat...great for errands etc....



Love the coat.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Harpertoo said:


> My first Zara purchase, for myself, since returning to the US. I'm really happy with the coat...great for errands etc....


 
Great coat!!


----------



## legaldiva

I love the coat!  Comfy and chic ... a tough combination to find.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i'm wearing this zara tartan pencil skirt from the latest collection and the embroidered shirt that you can't really see here


----------



## Harpertoo

^
Very nice skirt! Love the length.


----------



## Karenada

Hi, I've just recently bought a leather jacket from the TRF collection in a size M; it feels very snug fit and can move my arms in it to a certain degree. But i'm in two minds whether to send it back and exchange for a L or will it just wear in/ stretch overtime with us?


----------



## sneezz

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing a recently purchased ZARA necklace:



Lol I know this is the zara thread but I have those same camo jeans and have the BR trench and Old Navy fox sweater too!


----------



## Ellapretty

sneezz said:


> Lol I know this is the zara thread but I have those same camo jeans and have the BR trench and Old Navy fox sweater too!



Too funny ! Love that we have the same taste in clothes lol!


----------



## &&ilovebags

I'm getting my first shipment from Zara tomorrow! I never buy anything for myself from there, usually just my LO, but that all changes Tuesday


----------



## sneezz

Ellapretty said:


> Too funny ! Love that we have the same taste in clothes lol!



Hehe yes we do! I had wanted the coconut husk BR trench to work for me but the XXSP sold out long ago and XSP was too big so I opted for the black version.


----------



## blivlien

Has anyone got this necklace or seen it in store? What's it like? http://www.zara.com/uk/en/woman/acc...ones-and-flower-necklace-c499007p1430003.html


----------



## Sparklybags

Has anyone tried these leggings? http://www.zara.com/uk/en/woman/trousers/leggings-c269187p1408101.html

I ordered them and they are so tight on my knees!


----------



## xJOLE

blivlien said:


> Has anyone got this necklace or seen it in store? What's it like? http://www.zara.com/uk/en/woman/acc...ones-and-flower-necklace-c499007p1430003.html


This sold out in my closest store super fast! It's such a lovely piece.. looks more expensive then it is. A bit on the heavy side, as you can imagine.


----------



## mularice

Sparklybags said:


> Has anyone tried these leggings? http://www.zara.com/uk/en/woman/trousers/leggings-c269187p1408101.html
> 
> I ordered them and they are so tight on my knees!




I have these! I have the opposite problem, they seem a bit baggy around my knee area but I can't go down a size in the waist. Lol


----------



## mularice

I love Zara - I probably buy something from here at least once a week.. I love the styling and I find the cutting suits me.
This is one of my favourite Zara outfits - the classic skort, a cotton and silk sweater and lace up heels. Leather jacket/scarf/bag not Zara.


----------



## Karenada

Kitty2sweet said:


> Hi, I've just recently bought a leather jacket from the TRF collection in a size M; it feels very snug fit and can move my arms in it to a certain degree. But i'm in two minds whether to send it back and exchange for a L or will it just wear in/ stretch overtime with us?



Would really need advice as I'm not sure whether to keep or exchange, would be really grateful if someone who owns a zara leather jacket would know?


----------



## jellybebe

mularice said:


> I love Zara - I probably buy something from here at least once a week.. I love the styling and I find the cutting suits me.
> This is one of my favourite Zara outfits - the classic skort, a cotton and silk sweater and lace up heels. Leather jacket/scarf/bag not Zara.
> 
> View attachment 2374897




You look great! 

Has anyone tried Zara cashmere? Just curious about the quality, as I like their silk blouses.


----------



## HotRedBag

Zara is one of my favorite places to shop! : D


----------



## Tiare

Does that skort run TTS/small or large?

I wear a size 6 in TRF and wonder if I should order a small or medium in the skorts.


----------



## Fashionobses

Kitty2sweet said:


> Hi, I've just recently bought a leather jacket from the TRF collection in a size M; it feels very snug fit and can move my arms in it to a certain degree. But i'm in two minds whether to send it back and exchange for a L or will it just wear in/ stretch overtime with us?


Their sizes seem to run small. I ran into a similar issue with pants.


----------



## honeybunch

Is this still available in stores or is it an older style?  I notice they have the same jumper but in a polo neck version, which I'm not keen on.

http://www.zara.com/uk/en/woman/kni...-sections-on-the-sleeves-c506540p1396508.html


----------



## mularice

Tiare said:


> Does that skort run TTS/small or large?
> 
> 
> 
> I wear a size 6 in TRF and wonder if I should order a small or medium in the skorts.




It runs big to me. A US 6? I'd get a small.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

mularice said:


> I love Zara - I probably buy something from here at least once a week.. I love the styling and I find the cutting suits me.
> This is one of my favourite Zara outfits - the classic skort, a cotton and silk sweater and lace up heels. Leather jacket/scarf/bag not Zara.
> 
> View attachment 2374897


 
Really cute, I would not call that skort classic however!! Trendy and edgy, yes!


----------



## mularice

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Really cute, I would not call that skort classic however!! Trendy and edgy, yes!




Lol thank you.

Sorry I meant classic in the sense that everyone seems to be wearing some version of this skort now. They seem to be everywhere.


----------



## Tiare

mularice said:


> It runs big to me. A US 6? I'd get a small.



Thank you! I ordered it


----------



## mularice

Tiare said:


> Thank you! I ordered it




Ahh Yay!! I love the skorts, have it in all the colours lol I wear the black and the white ones the most though.

I just went online again and purchased something else :/


----------



## Sparklybags

mularice said:


> I have these! I have the opposite problem, they seem a bit baggy around my knee area but I can't go down a size in the waist. Lol



I must have big knees haha! It's such a shame because I really liked them!


----------



## mularice

Sparklybags said:


> I must have big knees haha! It's such a shame because I really liked them!




I think i get "wrinkles" on mine because my legs aren't skinny and straight? As in my calves stick out a bit so it makes the trousers look a bit wrinkly and baggy around my knee..


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just purchased this camo pants; any suggestions on how to style it for winter! Will it look good with knee boots??


----------



## rockstarmish

Chinese Warrior said:


> Just purchased this camo pants; any suggestions on how to style it for winter! Will it look good with knee boots??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2377090


I have a similiar Zara Camo trousers with zips in the side.. It's blue camo. I've worn it with Doc Martens and every other boot I have, even ballet flats go very well with them 

I have these:


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thanks for the assurance! I think I am going to try my black knee boots with them as the weather will be too cold for ballet flats soon!! 

Very excited to pair my various sweaters with it too!!!


----------



## LaPrincipessa

Hi all!!

Another Zara fan checking in! I only allow myself to even peek at the Zara website because I know I'm always going to find a few items I love...it's so dangerous with my CC.

Just ordered a dress and a few turtleneck!


----------



## LaPrincipessa

Here the dress


----------



## mularice

Sparklybags said:


> I must have big knees haha! It's such a shame because I really liked them!




Thought I would include a pic of the skinnies/leggings on... As you can see I get lots of wrinkles around my knees :/ I'm short too so that might be a reason?


----------



## LaPrincipessa

Have you tried folding the bottom under? 

I'm petite and have the same issue. I either just overlook it (because leggings aren't valuable enough to tailor) or pull down and fold the extra under at bottom.


----------



## mularice

LaPrincipessa said:


> Have you tried folding the bottom under?
> 
> I'm petite and have the same issue. I either just overlook it (because leggings aren't valuable enough to tailor) or pull down and fold the extra under at bottom.




Usually I get my trousers altered but these have a zip in the inside ankle so it's too much effort. They don't stack at my ankle, they are probably perfect length but on the model it's like above ankle length? I'm not sure why I get wrinkles at my knee, they look skin tight on the model. Maybe it's the shape of my leg.


----------



## Mia Bella

So loving all the lace this season! 

Just received these:






This top is super cool but I'm worried about how I'll style it. I'm definitely going to put something underneath it but I'm just wondering _what_ that will be. 







I didn't buy this dress but how gorgeous is this piece?!








rockstarmish said:


> I have a similiar Zara Camo trousers with zips in the side.. It's blue camo. I've worn it with Doc Martens and every other boot I have, even ballet flats go very well with them
> 
> I have these:



LOOOOOOOOOOVE these. Love!



mularice said:


> Thought I would include a pic of the skinnies/leggings on... As you can see I get lots of wrinkles around my knees :/ I'm short too so that might be a reason?
> 
> View attachment 2378675



Looking fab!!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I got one of this year's cashmere pullovers last week and wore it a couple of times. There is only minimal pilling so far, which might be due to the loose fit of it. Anyone knows how this year's cashmere compare's to that of the last years?


----------



## jellybebe

CrackBerryCream said:


> I got one of this year's cashmere pullovers last week and wore it a couple of times. There is only minimal pilling so far, which might be due to the loose fit of it. Anyone knows how this year's cashmere compare's to that of the last years?




Thanks for sharing. I was wondering about the quality of the cashmere too, but I have never tried Zara cashmere. Is your pullover soft?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

jellybebe said:


> Thanks for sharing. I was wondering about the quality of the cashmere too, but I have never tried Zara cashmere. Is your pullover soft?



It is soft, but not the softest of cashmere fabrics out there since even my Uniqlo and Benetton cashmere pullovers feel softer.


----------



## Sparklybags

mularice said:


> Thought I would include a pic of the skinnies/leggings on... As you can see I get lots of wrinkles around my knees :/ I'm short too so that might be a reason?
> 
> View attachment 2378675



they still look cute on you! My hunt is going to have to continue for some faux leather leggings!


----------



## rockstarmish

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks for the assurance! I think I am going to try my black knee boots with them as the weather will be too cold for ballet flats soon!!
> 
> Very excited to pair my various sweaters with it too!!!


Welcome! Do post mod shots when you wear them! Would love to see how gorgeous it would look!


----------



## rockstarmish

mularice said:


> Thought I would include a pic of the skinnies/leggings on... As you can see I get lots of wrinkles around my knees :/ I'm short too so that might be a reason?
> 
> View attachment 2378675


Yes, the length is most proly the issue, but either way it looks great on you! It would be normal to have skinny jeans that have that effect especially leather ones


----------



## mularice

Oops so I may have bought something else.

Got this grey wool skirt with the black lace hem. It's very cute. But really short. If you are tall or have long legs I would suggest wearing it more on the hips like the model. I wear it higher up and I think the short length is more flattering on my short legs lol

Will take mod pics when I figure out an actual outfit.


----------



## Tiare

Bought a lovely pair of teal jeans with a greenish floral pattern. Boyfriend style, so, I went down to a US size 4 from my normal 6 to keep it more fitted. Also picked up a sheer black, button down shirt with large flowers. I bought it in an XL and it looks so perfectly laid back for work. Yay Zara!


----------



## xJOLE

Mia Bella said:


> So loving all the lace this season!
> 
> Just received these:
> 
> View attachment 2379081
> 
> View attachment 2379082
> 
> 
> This top is super cool but I'm worried about how I'll style it. I'm definitely going to put something underneath it but I'm just wondering _what_ that will be.
> 
> View attachment 2379083
> 
> View attachment 2379084
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't buy this dress but how gorgeous is this piece?!
> 
> View attachment 2379079
> 
> View attachment 2379080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOVE these. Love!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fab!!


I'm totally loving all the lingerie-style/lace pieces that Zara has been coming out with! I picked up the first dress that you posted as well as a lace jumpsuit.. The weather hasn't really been optimal for these pieces, but that hasn't stopped me from wearing them!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sweater and boots from Zara


----------



## Chinese Warrior

This is the camo pants that I posted about couple of days ago. Still undecided about it as the waist is slightly looser than I liked it to be. The rest fits well! I want to pair it with knee boots for the weather; will be an aggressive look. Not sure if it is ME?! Hmmm....


----------



## mularice

Chinese Warrior said:


> This is the camo pants that I posted about couple of days ago. Still undecided about it as the waist is slightly looser than I liked it to be. The rest fits well! I want to pair it with knee boots for the weather; will be an aggressive look. Not sure if it is ME?! Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2382059




I really like them! I would wear them with ballet pumps or ankle boots or Isabel Marant wedge sneakers. Try it with knee boots and show us?


----------



## Harpertoo

Chinese Warrior said:


> This is the camo pants that I posted about couple of days ago. Still undecided about it as the waist is slightly looser than I liked it to be. The rest fits well! I want to pair it with knee boots for the weather; will be an aggressive look. Not sure if it is ME?! Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2382059


I like them!
If I din't have some slim cargos already, I'd grab a pair. Nice change from denim.


----------



## jssl1688

Here's me today with the tiger sweater. a bit big but didn't have small so went with medium


----------



## mularice

Wearing my new skirt from TRF Zara. I like the felt wool grey with the subtle lace hem. This is a kinda preppy feel. I just bought a new leather jacket that will add a toughness to it maybe.

Wool coat
Cable knit sweater
Zara skirt
Ankle socks
Louboutin glitter lace up oxfords


----------



## HeartMyMJs

jssl1688 said:


> Here's me today with the tiger sweater. a bit big but didn't have small so went with medium


 
It looks great!!


mularice said:


> Wearing my new skirt from TRF Zara. I like the felt wool grey with the subtle lace hem. This is a kinda preppy feel. I just bought a new leather jacket that will add a toughness to it maybe.
> 
> Wool coat
> Cable knit sweater
> Zara skirt
> Ankle socks
> Louboutin glitter lace up oxfords
> 
> View attachment 2382742


 
Love the skirt detail!


----------



## Karenada

Chinese Warrior said:


> This is the camo pants that I posted about couple of days ago. Still undecided about it as the waist is slightly looser than I liked it to be. The rest fits well! I want to pair it with knee boots for the weather; will be an aggressive look. Not sure if it is ME?! Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2382059



Im having the same issue with mine with the gapping at the back; in two minds on whether to return or not?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thanks for the positive feedback on my camo pants! So, I returned my 38 and took a 36, the waist area is now perfect.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback on my camo pants! So, I returned my 38 and took a 36, the waist area is now perfect.
> 
> View attachment 2383162


----------



## lovechanel920

mularice said:


> Wearing my new skirt from TRF Zara. I like the felt wool grey with the subtle lace hem. This is a kinda preppy feel. I just bought a new leather jacket that will add a toughness to it maybe.
> 
> Wool coat
> Cable knit sweater
> Zara skirt
> Ankle socks
> Louboutin glitter lace up oxfords
> 
> View attachment 2382742



Cute!


----------



## &&ilovebags

This Zara coat is everything!


----------



## KristyDarling

legaldiva said:


> I got the snakeskin sandals. Only whole sizes avail, so I went up and they are a little big. So unique
> View attachment 2354213
> 
> View attachment 2354215





Kfoorya2 said:


> I got the same! I get so many compliments when I wear them I love them!



Can either of you comment on the comfort of these heels? I'm considering the black version.  I know these aren't hiking material but I just need to know if they're comfy enough for dinner and a movie with my husband.  Given the design, you can adjust the width, right?  The heels are about an inch higher than I'm used to so I'm a bit concerned about height too. Would love to hear your thoughts. Thank you!


----------



## EmmieB

&&ilovebags said:


> This Zara coat is everything!



It is very lovely. Our store only had one coat (for the window) and the material is sooo soft.


----------



## &&ilovebags

EmmieB said:


> It is very lovely. Our store only had one coat (for the window) and the material is sooo soft.



Thank you! I ordered mine online, but I know it's a very popular coat. It is very soft and warm.


----------



## mularice

KristyDarling said:


> Can either of you comment on the comfort of these heels? I'm considering the black version.  I know these aren't hiking material but I just need to know if they're comfy enough for dinner and a movie with my husband.  Given the design, you can adjust the width, right?  The heels are about an inch higher than I'm used to so I'm a bit concerned about height too. Would love to hear your thoughts. Thank you!




Hi, I have them in black. Honestly, they aren't comfortable for me. I kept them and wear them because style >>> comfort lol I'm not sure if the pitch is worse because I have small feet..


----------



## KristyDarling

mularice said:


> Hi, I have them in black. Honestly, they aren't comfortable for me. I kept them and wear them because style >>> comfort lol I'm not sure if the pitch is worse because I have small feet..
> 
> View attachment 2385708
> View attachment 2385709



Well, they are stunning on you so perhaps it's worth some momentary pain.  As long as you get dropped off and picked up at the door, right?


----------



## mularice

KristyDarling said:


> Well, they are stunning on you so perhaps it's worth some momentary pain.  As long as you get dropped off and picked up at the door, right?




Thank you 

Haha yes I don't really walk far in them. I did wear them on a night out where I walked between a few bars and it was okay. I nearly fell over at the end of the night but I'll blame that on the cocktails!


----------



## &&ilovebags

mularice said:


> Hi, I have them in black. Honestly, they aren't comfortable for me. I kept them and wear them because style >>> comfort lol I'm not sure if the pitch is worse because I have small feet..
> 
> View attachment 2385708
> View attachment 2385709



Wow I love your whole outfit!


----------



## mularice

&&ilovebags said:


> Wow I love your whole outfit!




Thank you so much 

The sweater is Zara from last year. Skirt was random, I don't think it has a brand lol


----------



## &&ilovebags

mularice said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> The sweater is Zara from last year. Skirt was random, I don't think it has a brand lol



Lol it's still very cute!!


----------



## xJOLE

Wearing this Zara dress, which was love at first sight:


----------



## legaldiva

KristyDarling said:


> Can either of you comment on the comfort of these heels? I'm considering the black version. I know these aren't hiking material but I just need to know if they're comfy enough for dinner and a movie with my husband.  Given the design, you can adjust the width, right? The heels are about an inch higher than I'm used to so I'm a bit concerned about height too. Would love to hear your thoughts. Thank you!


 
I don't find Zara shoes to typically be comfy at all.  That said, I was surprised at how easy it was to wear these sandals.  I think it has something to do with the cage-like lace up ankle boot design.  it's like it keeps your foot in place more securely and offers more support.

I wore them longer and more distance than I typically wear heels, too.


----------



## aliwishesbear

i was looking at all those!!  post pics! 



Mia Bella said:


> So loving all the lace this season!
> 
> Just received these:
> 
> View attachment 2379081
> 
> View attachment 2379082
> 
> 
> This top is super cool but I'm worried about how I'll style it. I'm definitely going to put something underneath it but I'm just wondering _what_ that will be.
> 
> View attachment 2379083
> 
> View attachment 2379084
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't buy this dress but how gorgeous is this piece?!
> 
> View attachment 2379079
> 
> View attachment 2379080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOVE these. Love!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fab!!


----------



## mularice

I really must block Zara website..

Although I have the lace up heels I don't find them comfortable so I saw these and decided to order them.. Will post pics when I receive them. If they work out I will probably just sell the other pair on evilbay as Zara shoes seem to retain value.


----------



## rockstarmish

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback on my camo pants! So, I returned my 38 and took a 36, the waist area is now perfect.
> 
> View attachment 2383162


----------



## mularice

Another Zara outfit - leather look skinnies, black dinner jacket and white blouse (has little gold buttons running down the back).
Accessorised with Louboutin shoes and classic Chanel bag.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I picked up these items today. The white sweater is so pretty! It's kind of hard to tell from the photo, but it has little pearls all over it. The mustard sweater is gorgeous on. It runs pretty small so I ended up buying a Large to get the right fit (I normally wear an S/XS or size 0-4 depending upon the brand).


----------



## Tiare

mularice said:


> Another Zara outfit - leather look skinnies, black dinner jacket and white blouse (has little gold buttons running down the back).
> Accessorised with Louboutin shoes and classic Chanel bag.
> View attachment 2391369



Great high/low execution for a classic yet youthful look 

xJole is rockin' the Saint Laurent vibe


----------



## mularice

Tiare said:


> Great high/low execution for a classic yet youthful look
> 
> 
> 
> xJole is rockin' the Saint Laurent vibe




Thank you! I get told I've always dressed in more classic way rather than trendy and I think Zara fits my age well (27). Shame my face makes me look about 18 though!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

rockstarmish said:


> I love the look! You look so rocker chic! My size for Zara bottoms is a 38 too.. Mine was fine, it fit perfectly but the material must have been different from yours and that's really my size with bottoms, however as an avid jeanaholic, I've noticed some of the bottoms of Zara aren't very accurate as sometimes a 36, 38 or 40 would fit me. It's really better to try it in the store because the size sometimes varies with their clothing.. The 36 suits you better, unless you wanted a bit of a loose fit on the look which could have worked too.. Wear ankle boots next!! I wanna see! heehehe



Thank you, dear for your comment! It is really encouraging to know that I can still look 'rocker chic' with a toddler iin tow! LOL

Your comments about zara's inconsistent sizing for bottoms are spot on! I swing between their 36 and 38 all the time and I now own 6 bottoms from them..more to come surely! 

Sadly, I am still looking for the ankle boots....I will definitely post pic when I own them


----------



## Chinese Warrior

We were initially going to make our Xmas trip to my inlaws in Dec but DH decided that next weekend is the best for his work schedule. So, we swept into Zara to buy the gifts earlier today...thank God for Zara!! 

For my grand mother in law:


----------



## Chinese Warrior

For my sister in law:


----------



## Ylzan

Lovely Zara shoes i tried on today. Too high to wzlk in though so i passed. Love them though!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Beautiful shoes!!


----------



## mularice

Excuse my unwaxed legs and my toes in need of a pedicure!! But I got my open work suede shoes this weekend and I love them. By far the most comfortable Zara shoes I have bought so far.


----------



## rockstarmish

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank you, dear for your comment! It is really encouraging to know that I can still look 'rocker chic' with a toddler iin tow! LOL
> 
> Your comments about zara's inconsistent sizing for bottoms are spot on! I swing between their 36 and 38 all the time and I now own 6 bottoms from them..more to come surely!
> 
> Sadly, I am still looking for the ankle boots....I will definitely post pic when I own them




The boots you currently rock with it work so well!!! 
Love love love!


----------



## juicyincouture

Has anyone ever purchased Zara handbags? If so what's the quality like?


----------



## juicyincouture

Ylzan said:


> Lovely Zara shoes i tried on today. Too high to wzlk in though so i passed. Love them though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393539
> View attachment 2393539



Nice!&#128077;


----------



## HeartMyMJs

juicyincouture said:


> Has anyone ever purchased Zara handbags? If so what's the quality like?


 
I purchased a few leather totes and so far so good.  Not sure about the PU material.  I have not purchase one yet.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

mularice said:


> Excuse my unwaxed legs and my toes in need of a pedicure!! But I got my open work suede shoes this weekend and I love them. By far the most comfortable Zara shoes I have bought so far.
> 
> View attachment 2394770


 
Looks great!!


----------



## rockstarmish

juicyincouture said:


> Has anyone ever purchased Zara handbags? If so what's the quality like?


I have quite a few Zara bags, The quality is good even the PU, but that also depends on how you store them, For the PU, I really put the silica gel packs in it so the leather doesn't peel off. The oldest Zara PU bag I have is 5 years old and it's still stunning. I have this, One of my favorites! I've had since last year and it's faux leather but it's still the same condition as I bought it. I love it! :


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Saw these online some weeks ago and they finally appeared in the store. Fitted like a glove but too bad I have to wait till the sale starts next month!


----------



## juicyincouture

rockstarmish said:


> I have quite a few Zara bags, The quality is good even the PU, but that also depends on how you store them, For the PU, I really put the silica gel packs in it so the leather doesn't peel off. The oldest Zara PU bag I have is 5 years old and it's still stunning. I have this, One of my favorites! I've had since last year and it's faux leather but it's still the same condition as I bought it. I love it! :



Great to know thanks!


----------



## rockstarmish

Chinese Warrior said:


> Saw these online some weeks ago and they finally appeared in the store. Fitted like a glove but too bad I have to wait till the sale starts next month!
> View attachment 2396198


----------



## mishybelle

I received the houndstooth dress today. Wow, am I the only one, but does it run half a size small?? I was so excited to get my order and wear it to work tomorrow, but it's kind of too va va voom for work! It fits like a second skin and I had some trouble zipping it up in the back at the bra band. Too bad the next size up is soldout. I'll post a pic tomorrow...


----------



## rockstarmish

Yay or Nay?

I am thinking of buying this but I'm not sure, help anyone? It's about $80.. Worth it or not? The size is 4 x 2 x 7 &#733;.


----------



## rockstarmish

This one too: About $90. Size is 5 x 8 x 2 &#733;.


----------



## mularice

rockstarmish said:


> This one too: About $90. Size is 5 x 8 x 2 &#733;.




Prefer this one!


----------



## rockstarmish

mularice said:


> Prefer this one!




Thanks! But I'm having doubts with them because they are so small! And it's pretty pricey for the size. What do you think? Should I just save my money? hehe


----------



## mularice

rockstarmish said:


> Thanks! But I'm having doubts with them because they are so small! And it's pretty pricey for the size. What do you think? Should I just save my money? hehe




Hmm. I am a massive fan of tote bags and even find my Chanel medium flap bags a bit space constricting. However for evening bags I love structured box clutches. It's true you can't find much more than a card holder, phone and a bit of make up in them but for a night out or occasion you don't need to carry too much.

If you have doubts, don't buy it. They might end up in sale anyway. It has the be the right balance of use + price point for me. If it was in the sale you wouldn't feel as bad getting it and not using it as much


----------



## SouthernLV

http://thumbs3.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/pict/131005964654_1.jpg
from the trf line. runs 1 size small. i happened to order up so i could wear with socks and they are still snug


----------



## xJOLE

Wearing this jumpsuit:


----------



## DiorKiss

mularice said:


> Another Zara outfit - leather look skinnies, black dinner jacket and white blouse (has little gold buttons running down the back).
> Accessorised with Louboutin shoes and classic Chanel bag.
> View attachment 2391369



Ooooh I love your outfit, so classy! Are your leather skinnies still available? They're absolutely perfect. I would really appreciate a link to them, I can't seem to find them!


----------



## mularice

DiorKiss said:


> Ooooh I love your outfit, so classy! Are your leather skinnies still available? They're absolutely perfect. I would really appreciate a link to them, I can't seem to find them!




http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...al_movil&utm_term=&utm_content=02398220-I2013

They aren't real leather only faux. But they look and feel a lot nicer than other faux leather skinnies. I find them quite tight in the waist. I usually take a small in leggings and skirts in Zara but had to get a medium so you may want to try two sizes. 

Thank you for the compliment! I love monochrome with a pop of colour!


----------



## onlylv

Does anyone know if they are having their sale start again the day after Thanksgiving like they did last year????
Sorry if its already been discussed


----------



## rockstarmish

mularice said:


> Hmm. I am a massive fan of tote bags and even find my Chanel medium flap bags a bit space constricting. However for evening bags I love structured box clutches. It's true you can't find much more than a card holder, phone and a bit of make up in them but for a night out or occasion you don't need to carry too much.
> 
> If you have doubts, don't buy it. They might end up in sale anyway. It has the be the right balance of use + price point for me. If it was in the sale you wouldn't feel as bad getting it and not using it as much


Thanks dear, I ended up going to Zara and looked at it... It could barely fit my essentials, just my phone and a lip balm and some cash...so I didn't get it. I just got a great pair of jeans hehe  Thank you for input, it really helped me out!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Rockstarmish, you are going to post pic of that Great Jeans?! &#128077;&#128540;


----------



## Lena186

300


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I suspect this will be my next purchase.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Chinese Warrior said:


> I suspect this will be my next purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2403890


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wanted very much to love this sweater but the cut is off. Collar is too tight for my usual S. Tried on M and the cuffs are still too small for my liking. And, it sheds!


----------



## Princess Pink

The necklaces at Zara over the past few months have been gorgeous! Pricey but worth it  this is the third one I've bought so far, worn it yesterday for dinner and it looked fab!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Wanted very much to love this sweater but the cut is off. Collar is too tight for my usual S. Tried on M and the cuffs are still too small for my liking. And, it sheds!
> View attachment 2404783


 
It's a cute sweater but shedding is a no no!


----------



## Lena186

Princess Pink said:


> The necklaces at Zara over the past few months have been gorgeous! Pricey but worth it  this is the third one I've bought so far, worn it yesterday for dinner and it looked fab!



I agree they are gorgeous...


----------



## eye4cc

my latest acquisition , hooded parka with detachable lining


----------



## mularice

Not the best picture but my open work shoes from Zara. These are actually really comfy! Also worn with my faux leather skinnies from Zara.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

mularice said:


> Not the best picture but my open work shoes from Zara. These are actually really comfy! Also worn with my faux leather skinnies from Zara.
> 
> View attachment 2409644




Love it!


----------



## Kfoorya2

mularice said:


> Not the best picture but my open work shoes from Zara. These are actually really comfy! Also worn with my faux leather skinnies from Zara.
> 
> View attachment 2409644




I got the faux leather leggings and wore it out today can't believe how comfortable it is!! Love it and love your shoes


----------



## mularice

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!







Kfoorya2 said:


> I got the faux leather leggings and wore it out today can't believe how comfortable it is!! Love it and love your shoes




Thanks ladies!

Omg I live in these skinnies :/ I was tempted to double up on them just in case lol they were super tight on me at first, could barely bend my leg but now they are perfectly moulded to me (a bit baggy on the knee).


----------



## jellybebe

Kind of want this sweater, as seen on the Native Fox.


----------



## mularice

jellybebe said:


> Kind of want this sweater, as seen on the Native Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2410668




I love that sweater. I just ordered something similar from Zara. It's the same kinda texture but I don't think it's the same actual sweater. I managed to stay away from Zara during the Isabel Marant pour H&M collection but I reverted back to my old ways last night :/


----------



## c0uture

Looks like Zara's having a sale on Black Friday.. The site was just updated


----------



## mularice

c0uture said:


> Looks like Zara's having a sale on Black Friday.. The site was just updated




I'm so jealous. It doesn't extend to the UK.


----------



## c0uture

mularice said:


> I'm so jealous. It doesn't extend to the UK.



Aww man


----------



## Mia Bella

jellybebe said:


> Kind of want this sweater, as seen on the Native Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2410668



You have to get it! 
It was love at first sight when I walked into Zara and saw it hanging there. So much that I couldn't wait to try it so I put it on right there over my clothes.  I bought both the black and the grey. It's cozy and the sleeves are nice and long. It's a looser knit (not tight like a fisherman's knit sweater) and it's wonderfully slouchy and the hi/lo hemline is chic. 

I'm long and tall so I bought the M. I have very long arms and the sleeves end at my knuckles. The back completely covers my bum.
It looks like she (Native Fox pic) has the Small because it looks more fitted on her and the hemline is hitting higher. 

Quick mod I took the day I bought it. 







This is it: http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/knitwear/sweater-with-side-slits-c269190p1524022.html


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mia Bella said:


> You have to get it!
> It was love at first sight when I walked into Zara and saw it hanging there. So much that I couldn't wait to try it so I put it on right there over my clothes.  I bought both the black and the grey. It's cozy and the sleeves are nice and long. It's a looser knit (not tight like a fisherman's knit sweater) and it's wonderfully slouchy and the hi/lo hemline is chic.
> 
> I'm long and tall so I bought the M. I have very long arms and the sleeves end at my knuckles. The back completely covers my bum.
> It looks like she (Native Fox pic) has the Small because it looks more fitted on her and the hemline is hitting higher.
> 
> Quick mod I took the day I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is it: http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/knitwear/sweater-with-side-slits-c269190p1524022.html




Must have!!!  You look great!


----------



## MegsVC

Mia Bella said:


> You have to get it!
> It was love at first sight when I walked into Zara and saw it hanging there. So much that I couldn't wait to try it so I put it on right there over my clothes.  I bought both the black and the grey. It's cozy and the sleeves are nice and long. It's a looser knit (not tight like a fisherman's knit sweater) and it's wonderfully slouchy and the hi/lo hemline is chic.
> 
> I'm long and tall so I bought the M. I have very long arms and the sleeves end at my knuckles. The back completely covers my bum.
> It looks like she (Native Fox pic) has the Small because it looks more fitted on her and the hemline is hitting higher.
> 
> Quick mod I took the day I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is it: http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/knitwear/sweater-with-side-slits-c269190p1524022.html



Can you tell me where your boots are from? I love!
Actually I love this whole outfit, you look amazing!


----------



## Mia Bella

HeartMyMJs said:


> Must have!!!  You look great!



Thank you, doll!  It's so fab! You won't regret getting one for yourself!



MegsVC said:


> Can you tell me where your boots are from? I love!
> Actually I love this whole outfit, you look amazing!



Thank you!!  
The boots are by elisanero and they're the belt strap boot. Looks like you can only find them on ebay now. They fit TTS and they're my favorite boots, by far. I always get compliments on them!

*Black:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-895-ELI...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item233281598c

*Brown:* the link keeps going to the black pair so search for "elisanero brown strap boot"

*A grey pair in 7.5:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Elisanero-d...75862?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c329c1bf6


----------



## lovemyangels

c0uture said:


> Looks like Zara's having a sale on Black Friday.. The site was just updated



The ones I am eyeing at are not on sale for Black Friday.  Patiently waiting for their next sale.


----------



## Paris Darling

Mia Bella said:


> You have to get it!
> It was love at first sight when I walked into Zara and saw it hanging there. So much that I couldn't wait to try it so I put it on right there over my clothes.  I bought both the black and the grey. It's cozy and the sleeves are nice and long. It's a looser knit (not tight like a fisherman's knit sweater) and it's wonderfully slouchy and the hi/lo hemline is chic.
> 
> I'm long and tall so I bought the M. I have very long arms and the sleeves end at my knuckles. The back completely covers my bum.
> It looks like she (Native Fox pic) has the Small because it looks more fitted on her and the hemline is hitting higher.
> 
> Quick mod I took the day I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is it: http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/knitwear/sweater-with-side-slits-c269190p1524022.html




Ahh, I want your legs! You look amazing! What brand are your leather trousers, if I may ask?


----------



## Mia Bella

Paris Darling said:


> Ahh, I want your legs! You look amazing! What brand are your leather trousers, if I may ask?



Thank you, Paris Darling!  
And sure! My pants are the Helmut Lang Stretch Leather Pants.

http://www.shopbop.com/stretch-leat...74302046443&fm=other-shopbysize&colorId=12867


----------



## Green Scarf

Does anyone know if ZARA stores are opening earlier than normal on Friday? Thanks in advance!

And Happy Thanksgiving ya'll!


----------



## mularice

Mia Bella said:


> You have to get it!
> It was love at first sight when I walked into Zara and saw it hanging there. So much that I couldn't wait to try it so I put it on right there over my clothes.  I bought both the black and the grey. It's cozy and the sleeves are nice and long. It's a looser knit (not tight like a fisherman's knit sweater) and it's wonderfully slouchy and the hi/lo hemline is chic.
> 
> I'm long and tall so I bought the M. I have very long arms and the sleeves end at my knuckles. The back completely covers my bum.
> It looks like she (Native Fox pic) has the Small because it looks more fitted on her and the hemline is hitting higher.
> 
> Quick mod I took the day I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is it: http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/knitwear/sweater-with-side-slits-c269190p1524022.html




I have no words for how fabulous you look. Not to mention how insanely jelly I am of your legs!!

I love the outfit and I really love your leather pants!!


----------



## Paris Darling

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you, Paris Darling!
> And sure! My pants are the Helmut Lang Stretch Leather Pants.
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/stretch-leat...74302046443&fm=other-shopbysize&colorId=12867



Thank you! :kiss:


----------



## jellybebe

Mia Bella said:


> You have to get it!
> It was love at first sight when I walked into Zara and saw it hanging there. So much that I couldn't wait to try it so I put it on right there over my clothes.  I bought both the black and the grey. It's cozy and the sleeves are nice and long. It's a looser knit (not tight like a fisherman's knit sweater) and it's wonderfully slouchy and the hi/lo hemline is chic.
> 
> I'm long and tall so I bought the M. I have very long arms and the sleeves end at my knuckles. The back completely covers my bum.
> It looks like she (Native Fox pic) has the Small because it looks more fitted on her and the hemline is hitting higher.
> 
> Quick mod I took the day I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is it: http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/knitwear/sweater-with-side-slits-c269190p1524022.html




Gorgeous! Is the knit soft?


----------



## Mia Bella

mularice said:


> I have no words for how fabulous you look. Not to mention how insanely jelly I am of your legs!!
> 
> I love the outfit and I really love your leather pants!!



Thank you mularice! That means a lot coming from you since you always look so fabulous! 



Paris Darling said:


> Thank you! :kiss:



You're very welcome!



jellybebe said:


> Gorgeous! Is the knit soft?



Yes! So soft. Lightweight and soft but still very warm. It's my dream sweater. 

And thank you jelly!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Great pants, Mia Bella!! U carry off the look fabulously!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

In Zara, trying to short list a skirt when I realized I have two Zara items on..the skort n down vest..&#10084;&#65039; Zara obviously! Lol


----------



## ochie

Does anybody have these shoes? I just got them yesterday, I am wondering if they are comfortable? Sometimes shoes are ok at first but when you walk in them for 1 or 2hrs they will start to hurt your feet or blister your feet. That's why I am wondering if they are comfy.


----------



## mularice

ochie said:


> Does anybody have these shoes? I just got them yesterday, I am wondering if they are comfortable? Sometimes shoes are ok at first but when you walk in them for 1 or 2hrs they will start to hurt your feet or blister your feet. That's why I am wondering if they are comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2415010




Ooooo I like these! My problem is that generally I fall inbetween sizes and they don't do halfs. So they either pinch the front of my foot or they run awkwardly on my heel/back of foot because they come up high 

I think they are lovely though. I find Zara shoes are comfy for a while but they don't have much padding on the bottom so you can "feel" uneven flooring and the hardness from the floor through the sole.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I swear this is my last purchase before the SALE...


----------



## Kfoorya2

Did anyone go to Zara during their Black Friday sale? What did all of you get? I haven't been there since last week I want to know if they had good sales?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sigh, another purchase...


----------



## mularice

Chinese Warrior said:


> Sigh, another purchase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2417867


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thanks mularice! I just realized that you are based in London. Perhaps you could enlighten me? I will be in London on Dec 11 for a few days, would the sales would started then? I am interested in Ferragamo, TODS, Gap n Forever 21. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mularice

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks mularice! I just realized that you are based in London. Perhaps you could enlighten me? I will be in London on Dec 11 for a few days, would the sales would started then? I am interested in Ferragamo, TODS, Gap n Forever 21. Thanks in advance!!




I don't think Sales should have started then. At the very earliest Winter sale starts maybe 23rd/24th silent sale (it's on sale but not advertised or promoted) and then most sales start Boxing Day or just after Christmas Day.

We've had our pre Christmas sales and promotions last week. The economy is still pretty bad though so retailers seem to be giving discounts and sales more frequently to encourage people to spend for Christmas so you may get lucky.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Appreciate the info, mularice!! I suppose less goodies for me then!!  I


----------



## lovechanel920

Has anyone gotten any new boots lately?


----------



## Mia Bella

mularice said:


> Not the best picture but my open work shoes from Zara. These are actually really comfy! Also worn with my faux leather skinnies from Zara.
> 
> View attachment 2409644



Gorg! I tried those sandals on in store and I agree, they're pretty darn comfy.



Chinese Warrior said:


> Sigh, another purchase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2417867


----------



## Mia Bella

I bought these 2 fun pieces. They arrive tomorrow so I'll report back!


----------



## mularice

Mia Bella said:


> I bought these 2 fun pieces. They arrive tomorrow so I'll report back!
> 
> View attachment 2419621
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419622
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419623
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419624




Oh my I LOVE those pieces!! My Zara obsession needs to stop lol


----------



## yomfdoom

Has anybody purchased a wool/heavy parka from Zara? I'm wondering if it fits differently than their other coats. I want to buy this jacket because it's on sale, but only a size M is left. The only other jacket I have from Zara is an anorak, size small, but that is a lighter material.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

+1, mia Bella! I cannot resist a great skirt or dress with pockets either!! 

I llike very much the 2nd black top that u picked out. Sexy  but not over the top!)

I just saw a lady wearing MY sparkly top in champagne gold!!! Now. I am on the fence if I should exchange my navy blue?! And I have only tonight left to do it if I want to. First world problem.


----------



## pellarin22

Has anyone ordered from Zara.com? I ordered something on Nov 28th and I still haven't even received an email confirming my order. Is this normal?


----------



## mularice

pellarin22 said:


> Has anyone ordered from Zara.com? I ordered something on Nov 28th and I still haven't even received an email confirming my order. Is this normal?




I always order from Zara.com the UK version and I get a confirmation immediately. I then get another email to confirm my order has been shipped and then I get an email saying it has been delivered to store (my usual method) generally it takes 2 days for my shipping email and the next day or two my order will arrive.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My experience with Zara.com Spain version is the same as that of mularice. Very prompt.


----------



## Mia Bella

pellarin22 said:


> Has anyone ordered from Zara.com? I ordered something on Nov 28th and I still haven't even received an email confirming my order. Is this normal?



I order through Zara US. I made an order on the 3rd and my package is out for delivery today. 
I bought the expedited shipping but I got my order confirmation immediately.

So your situation doesn't sound normal to me. I always get a confirmation within 3 minutes of making my order. Maybe it got sent to your junk folder? If you're using an email client like Apple Mail then check your actually mailbox (for instance if it's yahoo, go to yahoo.com) and check the spam there. Or maybe your order got lost in the black friday/cyber monday shuffle. Either way I'd definitely shoot a quick email to Zara CS.


----------



## flygurl

pellarin22 said:


> Has anyone ordered from Zara.com? I ordered something on Nov 28th and I still haven't even received an email confirming my order. Is this normal?




Did you sign up for a Zara online account? If so you should be able to sign in and see any orders you have pending


----------



## LolliPops4

Love all of this!!!



mia bella said:


> i bought these 2 fun pieces. They arrive tomorrow so i'll report back!
> 
> View attachment 2419621
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419622
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419623
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419624


----------



## Mia Bella

Mia Bella said:


> I bought these 2 fun pieces. They arrive tomorrow so I'll report back!
> 
> View attachment 2419621
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419622
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419623
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419624



Alright, I'm reporting back on these two tops and neither worked! ush:

The faux leather top with neck bow fit strangely....it was fitted in the torso but too loose in the bust and the lace at the chest/neck wouldn't lie flat, it just kind of folded on itself. 

The sequin top is is too short for my liking. And the hem at the back doesn't lie flat...it kind of waves (I know this happens when you hem delicate materials like silk and chiffon) and it made the top look poorly made. I can see now why the model in the back view picture has the top pulled forward and pressed against her back. 

Oh well, I'll see if I can find anything else when I pop into the store tomorrow.


----------



## SF 3535

very nice


----------



## pellarin22

flygurl said:


> Did you sign up for a Zara online account? If so you should be able to sign in and see any orders you have pending


 Thanks I did sign up but when I check the orders nothing showed up. I emailed them and got an immediate response saying that my order has already arrived at the store and is ready to be picked up. So I guess I'll go and pick it up, I just found it strange that the order details on my account were never updated.


----------



## kiska80

Does anyone know if Zara will be having their semi-annual sale and when?


----------



## Kfoorya2

kiska80 said:


> Does anyone know if Zara will be having their semi-annual sale and when?




I believe last year it was end of December? Does anyone else have an idea?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

It starts a couple of days before Xmas here in southern Spain,


----------



## GirlieShoppe

My recent purchases:


----------



## mishybelle

I kind of remember the sale starting in mid December last year, just few days before Xmas. I could be very wrong. I don't remember it after Xmas though...

My best bet is this Friday or next Friday.


----------



## Paris Darling

kiska80 said:


> Does anyone know if Zara will be having their semi-annual sale and when?



In the Netherlands it usually starts on 26 December.:santawave:


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Did anyone see their latest items?! Super cute!


----------



## Lena186

My recent purchases....two coats


----------



## mularice

Chinese Warrior said:


> Did anyone see their latest items?! Super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2423924


----------



## papertiger

I bought a leather mini in the 'sale', LOVE it


----------



## papertiger

Lena186 said:


> My recent purchases....two coats
> 
> View attachment 2424001
> 
> View attachment 2424003



Lucky you, and that black is so cool and elegant


----------



## Lena186

papertiger said:


> Lucky you, and that black is so cool and elegant



Thank u  I'm not so fond of the first one thou, I might exchange it or return it!


----------



## sammie225

my latest zara buy : zip dress


----------



## Lena186

sammie225 said:


> my latest zara buy : zip dress



Looks good on you. I like this dress since I saw Olivia Palermo wearing it, specially with the knee high boots!


----------



## mularice

sammie225 said:


> my latest zara buy : zip dress




You look lovely!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Does anyone have the Zara Quilted Leather Jacket?

http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/blazers/jackets/quilted-leather-jacket-c498010p1668363.html 

I'm interested in hearing more about it!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Will the sale ever start this year? I remember it started on the 18th last year.....


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Will the sale ever start this year? I remember it started on the 18th last year.....





I saw a post from another thread that it may start Dec. 20.  Can't wait!!


----------



## Mia Bella

New goodies and all are fabulous!! 

This sleeves-only sweater. So cute over a tank or whatever else you want!













This also looks great over a flowy bottomed tank. I only plan to wear it over another top.


----------



## Lena186

The sale is definitely tomorrow


----------



## mularice

Lena186 said:


> The sale is definitely tomorrow




What country? I wasn't aware Zara would go on sale before Christmas in the UK..


----------



## xJOLE

In Canada, the sale usually happens the day after Christmas, on Boxing Day..


----------



## yomfdoom

THE US SALE WILL START DECEMBER 20th, 2013.


----------



## jetstream7

they've quietly put some items on sale on the US website for a week or so now. but the full sale starts @ midnight tonight.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Did anyone get anything at the sale?


----------



## saira1214

I just bought a couple of items. The leather midi skirt and the grey pleated skirt.  The sale isn't that deeply discounted. It never really is.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HermesNewbie said:


> Did anyone get anything at the sale?




4 coats, 4 sweaters, 2 bags, 2 ankle boots, and a few tops.  The best deal was the coated trousers for $9.90!!!  Originally $59.90!!  I didn't want to wait this time since I lost my chances on the last markdowns.


----------



## saira1214

HeartMyMJs said:


> 4 coats, 4 sweaters, 2 bags, 2 ankle boots, and a few tops.  The best deal was the coated trousers for $9.90!!!  Originally $59.90!!  I didn't want to wait this time since I lost my chances on the last markdowns.



What?!?!? $9.90, wow! I missed that.


----------



## imlvholic

Got 3 tops & 1 jacket, but maybe more later as my size becomes available. I hope they replenish, there's a Studio jacket that I've been eyeing ever since and my size already sold out.  
Are they still free returns?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

saira1214 said:


> What?!?!? $9.90, wow! I missed that.




It shows $59.90 but when you add it to your basket it's $9.90.


http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/trousers/5b-coated-trousers-c437617p1294066.html


----------



## aggiebaby

xJOLE said:


> In Canada, the sale usually happens the day after Christmas, on Boxing Day..



There's a few things in the sale section already


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

The coat I want it sold out in my size and a skirt I want is sold out in my size!! It's not even that much cheaper for the coat! Do they get more in?? I really wanted the coat!!


----------



## xJOLE

aggiebaby said:


> There's a few things in the sale section already


That's the leftover product from the 'Black Friday' sale. 

I stopped by a Zara today and they had started organizing for the Boxing Day sale!


----------



## aggiebaby

xJOLE said:


> That's the leftover product from the 'Black Friday' sale.
> 
> I stopped by a Zara today and they had started organizing for the Boxing Day sale!



I saw it today too! So excited! 
(PS. Aritzia sale starts tonight at midnight!)


----------



## yakusoku.af

My order came suuuuuper fast! But I opened it and this is what I found!!!! A blue pen mark on the white skirt I ordered! I tried to see if it would rub out with a baby wipe but it didn't! I'm going to contact customer service to see if they can send a replacement while I return this one.


----------



## Dorotea

yakusoku.af said:


> My order came suuuuuper fast! But I opened it and this is what I found!!!! A blue pen mark on the white skirt I ordered! I tried to see if it would rub out with a baby wipe but it didn't! I'm going to contact customer service to see if they can send a replacement while I return this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2440048



Hi, use milk to remove a blue pan on your skirt!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Dorotea said:


> Hi, use milk to remove a blue pan on your skirt!




I already sent it back &#128532;
I think I might just order a different skirt to replace it.


----------



## imlvholic

Is there a second markdown soon? I'm eyeing on more stuff but only if they go down some more.


----------



## mularice

UK sale started at midnight.

I got a blouse and sweater.

But sad to see a couple of things I bought recently are in the sale. I could probably return them and rebuy online but I CBA.


----------



## Lena186

mularice said:


> UK sale started at midnight.
> 
> I got a blouse and sweater.
> 
> But sad to see a couple of things I bought recently are in the sale. I could probably return them and rebuy online but I CBA.



I agree, I returned a couple of things myself


----------



## Mininana

HeartMyMJs said:


> 4 coats, 4 sweaters, 2 bags, 2 ankle boots, and a few tops.  The best deal was the coated trousers for $9.90!!!  Originally $59.90!!  I didn't want to wait this time since I lost my chances on the last markdowns.





which ones are they? I don't see them!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mininana said:


> which ones are they? I don't see them!





I do not see them any longer but here's the details from my receipt.
5b coated trousers 0/6840/250/800/40 Black 6 9.99usd


----------



## Mininana

HeartMyMJs said:


> I do not see them any longer but here's the details from my receipt.
> 5b coated trousers 0/6840/250/800/40 Black 6 9.99usd




Gorgeous!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mininana said:


> Gorgeous!!




Thanks!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I just ordered these cute spiked flats online. Can anyone comment on whether Zara's shoes run TTS? Thanks!


----------



## mularice

HermesNewbie said:


> I just ordered these cute spiked flats online. Can anyone comment on whether Zara's shoes run TTS? Thanks!




Yes I think their shoes are quite TTS. Sometimes a 37 is a tiny bit big on me and a 36 a tiny bit small which makes sense as I am a true 36.5 usually.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

mularice said:


> Yes I think their shoes are quite TTS. Sometimes a 37 is a tiny bit big on me and a 36 a tiny bit small which makes sense as I am a true 36.5 usually.


 
Great -- thanks so much!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HermesNewbie said:


> I just ordered these cute spiked flats online. Can anyone comment on whether Zara's shoes run TTS? Thanks!




Hi!  Zara shoes are a hit or miss to me!  I am a true 7.  Pointed flats I would get the 6.5.  Their boots I would get 7.5.  Heels I would get 7.5.  If I were you I would get 2 sizes just to be sure.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi!  Zara shoes are a hit or miss to me!  I am a true 7.  Pointed flats I would get the 6.5.  Their boots I would get 7.5.  Heels I would get 7.5.  If I were you I would get 2 sizes just to be sure.


 
Thanks so much for the info! I ended up ordering the 7.5. I went back to order the 7 and they had already sold out. I've been trying to order these shoes for a few weeks now. Every time they're back in stock they sell out almost immediately. Hopefully the 7.5 fits!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks so much for the info! I ended up ordering the 7.5. I went back to order the 7 and they had already sold out. I've been trying to order these shoes for a few weeks now. Every time they're back in stock they sell out almost immediately. Hopefully the 7.5 fits!





They are too cute!!  I hope they fit!


----------



## aggiebaby

HermesNewbie said:


> I just ordered these cute spiked flats online. Can anyone comment on whether Zara's shoes run TTS? Thanks!



Are these Zara or TRF? I saw them in store (before the sale) and now I can't even find them online, much less in the sale section :/


----------



## sammie225

the red ruched dress  wanted it in gray first but now i'm glad that i took the red one.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sammie225 said:


> the red ruched dress  wanted it in gray first but now i'm glad that i took the red one.



You look great!!  I like this color better too!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

aggiebaby said:


> Are these Zara or TRF? I saw them in store (before the sale) and now I can't even find them online, much less in the sale section :/


 
Hi! They are in the New Collection. Here's a link:

http://www.zara.com/us/en/new-colle...llerina-flats-with-studs-c358009p1669188.html


----------



## Heaviestmatter

sammie225 said:


> the red ruched dress  wanted it in gray first but now i'm glad that i took the red one.



Looks great on you! I have both the red and the grey, and they've become quite the wardrobe staple this fall

I ordered over the knee-boots in black, dark red/brownish sandals and a cardigan from the sale, it's just too much right now and I know they drop the prices every week so I always end up rebuying everything


----------



## imlvholic

Oh my, some prices are dropping down, I just reordered some of the stuffs I already received, plus adding some more that are further discounted. I'm sending back 3 items. There's a difference of $10-$20 in price drops, so it's definitely worth the trouble of returns & rebuying.


----------



## J_L33

fattofasho said:


> I got an embroidered sleeve leather jacket on sale and it's becoming one of my favourite pieces. I looove it! The jacket doesn't photograph so well but in reality it looks great. Especially the sleeves. Hope the attachments work fine as I'm posting on my phone.



Drool...I thought you should know that after you posted this back in February, I looked high and low for that jacket. Sadly, I live in Toronto, and super special items like yours get sold out within a flash (literally, in a week or so), therefore, that jacket did not survive till sale time.
Same happened to the woolen dress from the fall collection. It came to the bloor street store and in THREE days it was ALL sold out!
Torontonians are such shop-a-holics!


----------



## Meta

I'm undecided on which item to keep from the sales and could use some input. 












While I like the dress, I'm hesitant to keep it despite the marked down price. I'm thinking the skirt would be better but at the same time it's not the easiest to get in and out without a zipper and it calls for hand wash. 

Thoughts? TIA!


----------



## mxlola17

Further reductions on some items on the uk website. I got a tuxedo blazer reduced from £80 to £40 (£60 yesterday).


----------



## xJOLE

weN84 said:


> I'm undecided on which item to keep from the sales and could use some input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I like the dress, I'm hesitant to keep it despite the marked down price. I'm thinking the skirt would be better but at the same time it's not the easiest to get in and out without a zipper and it calls for hand wash.
> 
> Thoughts? TIA!


The skirt seems like a better fit. For the dress, the top portion doesn't seem to 'sit' on your chest very well, hence the wrinkles around the arm holes.


----------



## karinapricilla

b by fabooosh, on Flickr

love my zara pumps! what do u guys think? i think it look 'valentino-ish'


----------



## SFDiva

Anyone know when and if Zara will further mark down on sale items? How long does the sale usually last?


----------



## Lena186

weN84 said:


> I'm undecided on which item to keep from the sales and could use some input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I like the dress, I'm hesitant to keep it despite the marked down price. I'm thinking the skirt would be better but at the same time it's not the easiest to get in and out without a zipper and it calls for hand wash.
> 
> Thoughts? TIA!



I personally like the dress it's very versatile whereas the skirt is easier to find since it's more basic and simpler. The dress will look great with a cardigan, a long coat, a blazer....etc


----------



## Meta

xJOLE said:


> The skirt seems like a better fit. For the dress, the top portion doesn't seem to 'sit' on your chest very well, hence the wrinkles around the arm holes.





Lena186 said:


> I personally like the dress it's very versatile whereas the skirt is easier to find since it's more basic and simpler. The dress will look great with a cardigan, a long coat, a blazer....etc



Thank you for both your input!  While I'm personally leaning towards returning the dress it seems most ppl I've asked think it's more versatile than the skirt, so perhaps I'll be keeping that instead.


----------



## Meta

SFDiva said:


> Anyone know when and if Zara will further mark down on sale items? How long does the sale usually last?



They just marked down items further - second cut. The sale usually lasts about a month or until most items are sold.


----------



## Flip88

karinapricilla said:


> b by fabooosh, on Flickr
> 
> love my zara pumps! what do u guys think? i think it look 'valentino-ish'



Yes they are beauties &#9829;


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Just a heads up for anyone thinking about ordering these shoes. They seem to run quite large. I ordered 7.5 (38) - they are huge on me and slip off as I walk. I didn't realize that Zara doesn't really sell American sizes, just European whole sizes (36, 37, 38, etc), so a size 7 or 37.5 is not available. Even though they list the corresponding US size, the actual shoe size is European. I'm not sure if this is the case with all their shoes or just with this style. Anyway, I ended up ordering the 6.5 (37) just to see how they fit. I may be out of luck with these shoes if the 6.5 is too snug.

Other than the size issue, I really love these shoes! They are super cute, plus they seem durable and are really well made. I really hope the 6.5 fits!


----------



## Eli84

K


----------



## Eli84

weN84 said:


> I'm undecided on which item to keep from the sales and could use some input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I like the dress, I'm hesitant to keep it despite the marked down price. I'm thinking the skirt would be better but at the same time it's not the easiest to get in and out without a zipper and it calls for hand wash.
> 
> Thoughts? TIA!



Keep the dress! I like it since I saw this lady wearing it.


----------



## jetstream7

weN84 said:


> I'm undecided on which item to keep from the sales and could use some input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I like the dress, I'm hesitant to keep it despite the marked down price. I'm thinking the skirt would be better but at the same time it's not the easiest to get in and out without a zipper and it calls for hand wash.
> 
> Thoughts? TIA!


 


my vote goes to the dress. the cut and fit are beautiful on you. And I love the other outfit posted with it paired with otk boots.


----------



## Meta

Eli84 said:


> Keep the dress! I like it since I saw this lady wearing it.





jetstream7 said:


> my vote goes to the dress. the cut and fit are beautiful on you. And I love the other outfit posted with it paired with otk boots.



Thank you for chiming in!  Interesting styling w/ OTK boots. Guess I'm keeping the dress and returning the skirt.


----------



## Meta

HermesNewbie said:


> Just a heads up for anyone thinking about ordering these shoes. They seem to run quite large. I ordered 7.5 (38) - they are huge on me and slip off as I walk. I didn't realize that Zara doesn't really sell American sizes, just European whole sizes (36, 37, 38, etc), so a size 7 or 37.5 is not available. Even though they list the corresponding US size, the actual shoe size is European. I'm not sure if this is the case with all their shoes or just with this style. Anyway, I ended up ordering the 6.5 (37) just to see how they fit. I may be out of luck with these shoes if the 6.5 is too snug.
> 
> Other than the size issue, I really love these shoes! They are super cute, plus they seem durable and are really well made. I really hope the 6.5 fits!



ZARA is a European brand, Spanish to be more exact. I had the same issue, ordering shoes one size too large from last year's sale. When it arrived and didn't fit, it was too late to order the correct size as it was sold out then.  Hope the 6.5 fits! If it's too snug yet you absolutely love it, perhaps you can try the hair dryer trick.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

weN84 said:


> ZARA is a European brand, Spanish to be more exact. I had the same issue, ordering shoes one size too large from last year's sale. When it arrived and didn't fit, it was too late to order the correct size as it was sold out then.  Hope the 6.5 fits! If it's too snug yet you absolutely love it, perhaps you can try the hair dryer trick.


 
Thank you so much for the information -- I appreciate it! I am slowly learning how ZARA's sizing works. I will definitely try the hair dryer trick if the shoes are too snug.


----------



## Meta

HermesNewbie said:


> Thank you so much for the information -- I appreciate it! I am slowly learning how ZARA's sizing works. I will definitely try the hair dryer trick if the shoes are too snug.



Happy to help!


----------



## hedgwin99

Not sure if anyone mention yet but I noticed further reduction on the USA site today. I re-order everything I order back on 12/29 but didn't ship out til today


----------



## Rossette

hedgwin99 said:


> Not sure if anyone mention yet but I noticed further reduction on the USA site today. I re-order everything I order back on 12/29 but didn't ship out til today


Thanks for this!


----------



## myown

if someone is interested in ZARA HOME, it has sale, too.


----------



## jetstream7

weN84 said:


> Thank you for chiming in!  Interesting styling w/ OTK boots. Guess I'm keeping the dress and returning the skirt.


 

what size did you get the dress in if you don't mind me asking? Also is it really true that the dress is machine washable? I think I may have to stalk the dress online in case XS comes back in-stock. It is really beautiful.


----------



## Meta

jetstream7 said:


> what size did you get the dress in if you don't mind me asking? Also is it really true that the dress is machine washable? I think I may have to stalk the dress online in case XS comes back in-stock. It is really beautiful.


I bought both XS and S during the sale to avoid the long lines for the fitting room. The XS is the one I'm wearing. The S was much too loose on me, which I promptly returned. Per the caring instructions of the dress, it says machine wash up to 30C, no tumble dry or dry cleaning. Hope that helps!


----------



## jetstream7

weN84 said:


> I bought both XS and S during the sale to avoid the long lines for the fitting room. The XS is the one I'm wearing. The S was much too loose on me, which I promptly returned. Per the caring instructions of the dress, it says machine wash up to 30C, no tumble dry or dry cleaning. Hope that helps!


 
thank you!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The sale finally started here in Southern Spain but I actually walked out of the store empty handed!!!!! Nothing really caught my eye; DH is relieved


----------



## GabrieLouboutin

Zara Man literally sucks. It's way too pricey and the sizes are all wrong: I'm a Small, and Last year I bought a Large size sweater that just fits me right, if not a little too small. The fabrics are also very cheap, it's almost impossible to find a 100% cotton tee in there. It's a shame because just 3-4 years ago Zara had so much good and inexpensive stuff!


----------



## ochie

I am hunting for this jacket, if anyone seen this jacket please let me know, thanks


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My one n only SALE purchase (hoping to keep it this way I got the grey version so body is grey while the lace is still in black.


----------



## Litsa

Bought this dress



And a black cashmere beanie. Want a scarf I saw online too and then that's it! 

Haven't been thrilled with the clothes this season. The fit and quality are not just great on most pieces.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I got these today!  I am a true 7 and I got the 7.5.  Fits perfect!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Loved this dress since I first saw it on the blogger Style Within Reach below. Grabbed it when I found it on SALE! had to size up to M though as S is simply too short. Can't wait to debut it in Spring&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Has anyone ever tried or seen the Zara Combination Cardigan?

http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/blazers/combination-cardigan-c437599p1371550.html

It looks Rick Owens inspired and it's on sale!


----------



## ncch

Has anyone tried on these leather + suede (faux suede?) leggings / pants ?  I can't find a full picture online anywhere.

I just want to know your experience with these pants (or leather pants in general).  How is the quality of zara leather?  are these going to stretch out a lot?  I got the xs and they're a tad loose in the legs but any tighter in the waist would prob be no good.    Also if anyone remembers how much they were before sale or how much leather pants from Zara usually cost?  Bc they were still way over $100 in the sale.. Thanks!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

HeartMyMJs said:


> I got these today!  I am a true 7 and I got the 7.5.  Fits perfect!!
> View attachment 2456879


 
So glad they worked for you!

Sadly, I'm going to have to return both pairs of the studded flats I ordered. The 7.5 is way to big and the 6.5 is way too snug. I don't think the hair dryer trick will make them comfortable enough.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HermesNewbie said:


> So glad they worked for you!
> 
> Sadly, I'm going to have to return both pairs of the studded flats I ordered. The 7.5 is way to big and the 6.5 is way too snug. I don't think the hair dryer trick will make them comfortable enough.




Sorry it did not work out for you.  Like I mentioned before their sizing are weird.  I had the same issue with their studded sandals from their last sale.  The 6.5 were too small and the 7.5 were huge!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Loved this dress since I first saw it on the blogger Style Within Reach below. Grabbed it when I found it on SALE! had to size up to M though as S is simply too short. Can't wait to debut it in Spring&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2457624



Love that dress!!  Yay you found something!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thanks dear!!! Who was I kidding, right?! Of course, I will find something at Zara!&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Did anyone buy this pair of jeans? It never made it to the stores in southern Spain so I may have to order it online especially it is now only 19.90!


----------



## COA345

Anyone knows how long it takes for Zara finance department to get back on a refund??


----------



## Mininana

COA345 said:


> Anyone knows how long it takes for Zara finance department to get back on a refund??




It took me about a week after I returned in store


----------



## Mininana

I got a few items to try out new styles in my wardrobe. At these prices, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Lena186

Mininana said:


> I got a few items to try out new styles in my wardrobe. At these prices, I couldn't resist!



I interesting pieces, Congrats
OMG I love the pants in the second pic, they had a very similar one in the kids section and I got it for my 4 year old and she loves it!


----------



## mularice

Mininana said:


> I got a few items to try out new styles in my wardrobe. At these prices, I couldn't resist!




Love the check/houndstooth pants!!


----------



## Piarpreet

Talking about houndstooth i have been HUNTING for the scarf forever!  so sad!!!!!


----------



## Mininana

Thanks ladies! Not what I would normally wear but the prices were irresistible.  that's what I love so much about Zara! Totally affordable to try out new things


----------



## Chinese Warrior

That printed dress is beautiful!


----------



## COA345

Mininana said:


> It took me about a week after I returned in store



Thanks for your reply! When I brought my item back in and they told me it usually takes about 2-3 weeks, I was surprised cause it seemed like such a long time. I don't know whether the return policy will still be valid if after the waiting time of 2-3 weeks, it would have been over a month since my purchase.


----------



## Mininana

COA345 said:


> Thanks for your reply! When I brought my item back in and they told me it usually takes about 2-3 weeks, I was surprised cause it seemed like such a long time. I don't know whether the return policy will still be valid if after the waiting time of 2-3 weeks, it would have been over a month since my purchase.





the return policy is as of the shipping date 



 *How long do I have to return an item?*

 			All returns must be made within 1 month of the e-mail confirming shipment.


----------



## COA345

Mininana said:


> the return policy is as of the shipping date
> 
> 
> 
> *How long do I have to return an item?*
> 
> All returns must be made within 1 month of the e-mail confirming shipment.



Thank you  so if I get a reply from them only after a month then it would not be valid then?


----------



## Mininana

COA345 said:


> Thank you  so if I get a reply from them only after a month then it would not be valid then?




one month since you get shipping confirmation so it should be fine


this once happened and they gave me free express shipping for a next purchase


----------



## COA345

Mininana said:


> one month since you get shipping confirmation so it should be fine
> 
> 
> this once happened and they gave me free express shipping for a next purchase



Thanks so much for your help Mininana! Hopefully they will get back to me soon and put my mind at rest


----------



## Miss Havisham

ncch said:


> Has anyone tried on these leather + suede (faux suede?) leggings / pants ?  I can't find a full picture online anywhere.
> 
> I just want to know your experience with these pants (or leather pants in general).  How is the quality of zara leather?  are these going to stretch out a lot?  I got the xs and they're a tad loose in the legs but any tighter in the waist would prob be no good.    Also if anyone remembers how much they were before sale or how much leather pants from Zara usually cost?  Bc they were still way over $100 in the sale.. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2457629



The one on the picture are completely faux, no real leather (I'm sure because I can still see them on the site). I bought them for 25,95, wore them once and they're already crackling.

The things look so pretty online but not so much in the store  I always leave Zara in a bad mood.


----------



## Mininana

Chinese Warrior said:


> That printed dress is beautiful!





Thanks! completely different from my always solid wardrobe and a great chance to change things a little


----------



## mularice

Hi Ladies, I need some sizing advice.

I'm looking at getting these two sweatpants style pants. I'm usually a small in skirts and a US4 in jeans at Zara (although some of my US4 jeans are a little roomier these days). The only pair of pants I have in a medium are the faux leather leggings which could be tighter on the leg but are quite snug on my waist.

These are the two styles. I heard the charcoal pair (first style) come up small so I just wanted to see if anyone has them / tried them on and can advise whether to size up or go TTS in small.


----------



## Lena186

mularice said:


> Hi Ladies, I need some sizing advice.
> 
> I'm looking at getting these two sweatpants style pants. I'm usually a small in skirts and a US4 in jeans at Zara (although some of my US4 jeans are a little roomier these days). The only pair of pants I have in a medium are the faux leather leggings which could be tighter on the leg but are quite snug on my waist.
> 
> These are the two styles. I heard the charcoal pair (first style) come up small so I just wanted to see if anyone has them / tried them on and can advise whether to size up or go TTS in small.
> 
> View attachment 2461956
> View attachment 2461957
> View attachment 2461959
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461960
> View attachment 2461961
> View attachment 2461962



I don't have either but I've always felt that Zara makes bigger sizes than other Spanish or European commercial brands. I wear Zara size XS and still they can sometimes be a bit loose but not much. honestly never needed S in any style when it comes to skirts and pants. On the other hand I sometimes upsize when I'm considering a specific top if I needed it to look a bit loose on me. I like both pants


----------



## mularice

Lena186 said:


> I don't have either but I've always felt that Zara makes bigger sizes than other Spanish or European commercial brands. I wear Zara size XS and still they can sometimes be a bit loose but not much. honestly never needed S in any style when it comes to skirts and pants. On the other hand I sometimes upsize when I'm considering a specific top if I needed it to look a bit loose on me. I like both pants




I decided to go with small. The only thing that concerns me is that the only sizes are S, M and L so maybe that means the small are actually XS/S and that the M might fit better. I can always exchange / return them though.


----------



## Lena186

mularice said:


> I decided to go with small. The only thing that concerns me is that the only sizes are S, M and L so maybe that means the small are actually XS/S and that the M might fit better. I can always exchange / return them though.


The ones you were wearing seem to be not too tight or curve hugging and they are great fit guess if they were M then S will actually fit perfectly as well. Good luck


----------



## mularice

Lena186 said:


> The ones you were wearing seem to be not too tight or curve hugging and they are great fit guess if they were M then S will actually fit perfectly as well. Good luck




I haven't tried on Zara sweatpants before. I have ones from H&M that are a small and yes they fit perfectly. Will post pics when these two Zara pants arrive


----------



## Lena186

mularice said:


> I haven't tried on Zara sweatpants before. I have ones from H&M that are a small and yes they fit perfectly. Will post pics when these two Zara pants arrive



My mistake, I didn't notice good luck with the pants


----------



## TrinaH

My first post here. But I'm so disappointed in Zara service that I have write about it and share my experience to you guys

Please check your refunded money when you make a return!

My friends and I had made 3 different returns to Zara, and each package had about 3-4 different items in them. However, we did NOT get a full refund since they claimed that there were missing items when we sent them back. 

Then we tried to call the customer service, they said that they would look into it and give us a call in 1-2 business days and they NEVER did...

And today, I just found out that another package of mine has the same problem! now I have to call them to open another ticket/inquiry and follow up on the previous ones...

Anyone shared similar experience? Any recommendations on how to get my money back?


----------



## mularice

TrinaH said:


> My first post here. But I'm so disappointed in Zara service that I have write about it and share my experience to you guys
> 
> Please check your refunded money when you make a return!
> 
> My friends and I had made 3 different returns to Zara, and each package had about 3-4 different items in them. However, we did NOT get a full refund since they claimed that there were missing items when we sent them back.
> 
> Then we tried to call the customer service, they said that they would look into it and give us a call in 1-2 business days and they NEVER did...
> 
> And today, I just found out that another package of mine has the same problem! now I have to call them to open another ticket/inquiry and follow up on the previous ones...
> 
> Anyone shared similar experience? Any recommendations on how to get my money back?




Sorry to hear about your issues. I always return to store and there has never been an issue. I don't recall if I have returned by post. Was it picked up by courier or did you just post it? Hopefully it is insured. I think it's always difficult in these situations as there is no way to prove what was in the return.

I think you should keep following up with them till you get a resolution. Usually Zara are quite good with their customer service in my experience so it's terrible to hear of your experience.

Good luck and keep us updated as to the outcome.


----------



## ahpeste

seahorseinstripes said:


> i'm wearing this zara tartan pencil skirt from the latest collection and the embroidered shirt that you can't really see here




I really love ur jacket. Where did u get it? Thanks


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Got these today!  Love them!!  I am a true 7 but got them in 6.5.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sorry duplicate post.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I was able to order the Toffee Double Breasted coat in XS yesterday! So excited. I first tried it on at a Zara in Rome, and it fit perfectly and looked great but I didn't to spend $180 on it. It went on sale and sold out in my size fast, and yesterday I snagged the last one online! Excited to get it, Zara coats and jackets fit me perfectly, way better than more expensive brands, like Theory.

static.zara.net/photos//2013/I/0/1/p/7750/600/745/2/w/1920/7750600745_6_1_1.jpg?timestamp=1376304728904


----------



## Mininana

TrinaH said:


> My first post here. But I'm so disappointed in Zara service that I have write about it and share my experience to you guys
> 
> Please check your refunded money when you make a return!
> 
> My friends and I had made 3 different returns to Zara, and each package had about 3-4 different items in them. However, we did NOT get a full refund since they claimed that there were missing items when we sent them back.
> 
> Then we tried to call the customer service, they said that they would look into it and give us a call in 1-2 business days and they NEVER did...
> 
> And today, I just found out that another package of mine has the same problem! now I have to call them to open another ticket/inquiry and follow up on the previous ones...
> 
> Anyone shared similar experience? Any recommendations on how to get my money back?





I'm so sorry about this! I can't comment because I only returned in store...


----------



## aliwishesbear

TrinaH said:


> My first post here. But I'm so disappointed in Zara service that I have write about it and share my experience to you guys
> 
> Please check your refunded money when you make a return!
> 
> My friends and I had made 3 different returns to Zara, and each package had about 3-4 different items in them. However, we did NOT get a full refund since they claimed that there were missing items when we sent them back.
> 
> Then we tried to call the customer service, they said that they would look into it and give us a call in 1-2 business days and they NEVER did...
> 
> And today, I just found out that another package of mine has the same problem! now I have to call them to open another ticket/inquiry and follow up on the previous ones...
> 
> Anyone shared similar experience? Any recommendations on how to get my money back?



I've used their mail return service and have not had a problem...though now i want to go double check!


----------



## aliwishesbear

wearing my faux leather zara tank!  love it!


----------



## mularice

aliwishesbear said:


> wearing my faux leather zara tank!  love it!




Wow I love it!
You look hot!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

aliwishesbear said:


> wearing my faux leather zara tank!  love it!



That is too cute!!


----------



## aliwishesbear

thanks mularice and HeartMyMJs


----------



## GirlieShoppe

HeartMyMJs said:


> I got these today!  I am a true 7 and I got the 7.5.  Fits perfect!!
> View attachment 2456879


 
I tried these shoes on today! They are super cute but the only pair that fit me looked really worn and dirty.

They are having a great sale right now in the store. I went in to return my spiked flats and ended up purchasing several items priced at $12.99 & $19.99.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HermesNewbie said:


> I tried these shoes on today! They are super cute but the only pair that fit me looked really worn and dirty.
> 
> They are having a great sale right now in the store. I went in to return my spiked flats and ended up purchasing several items priced at $12.99 & $19.99.





Awesome!!  I am heading over there this afternoon!!  Sad, the flats you tried are worn looking.  Booo!!


----------



## Eli84

Just got this interesting necklace today


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Eli84 said:


> Just got this interesting necklace today


Interesting but lovely at the same time!!


----------



## Eli84

HeartMyMJs said:


> Interesting but lovely at the same time!!



Thank you. It's perfect for adding a touch of color to a simple outfit.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Is anyone else eying their new collection?&#128513;

I love this checked combo!


----------



## saira1214

Chinese Warrior said:


> Is anyone else eying their new collection?&#128513;
> 
> I love this checked combo!


----------



## lauren_t

Bought this duffle coat from the sale this afternoon! 







Excited to get it!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Wearing my flats today!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sorry I meant to add a pic!!!


----------



## Potassium

The flats look lovely on you, HeartMyMjs! xx


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Potassium said:


> The flats look lovely on you, HeartMyMjs! xx




Thank you!!!


----------



## Potassium

I just snatched this gem from their sale!


----------



## aggiebaby

I received this bag today!
The studded leather city bag from the sale!
(sorry ladies, I'm not sure how to make the picture smaller )


----------



## HeartMyMJs

aggiebaby said:


> I received this bag today!
> The studded leather city bag from the sale!
> (sorry ladies, I'm not sure how to make the picture smaller )




Awesome bag!!!


----------



## Meta

Chinese Warrior said:


> Is anyone else eying their new collection?&#55357;&#56833;
> 
> I love this checked combo!



Love this! Will have to check out the site. 



Wearing items from the sale - wool dress & scarf


----------



## am2022

we are sisters on the dress.. i haven't tried it on..
what size did you take? is it a keeper?
thanks dear!



weN84 said:


> Love this! Will have to check out the site.
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing items from the sale - wool dress & scarf


----------



## Meta

amacasa said:


> we are sisters on the dress.. i haven't tried it on..
> what size did you take? is it a keeper?
> thanks dear!


 on the dress! I took XS as the S was too loose. I decided to keep the dress over the skirt which I posted on here. I'm pleased with my decision.  Hope to see you in yours!


----------



## ncch

Miss Havisham said:


> The one on the picture are completely faux, no real leather (I'm sure because I can still see them on the site). I bought them for 25,95, wore them once and they're already crackling.
> 
> The things look so pretty online but not so much in the store  I always leave Zara in a bad mood.



Mine says it's sheep leather (maybe the one in the picture is a little different style then, looks similar though).  sorry to hear yours are cracking already!

I've been away so haven't worn mine yet but will see how these are. I never have much luck with Zara either so not expecting too much but  i guess they're ok for the price (even though I'm not sure how much they were in the first place).  Zara looks so good on other people but I'm always disappointed when I buy their clothes.


----------



## Litsa

Just bought this jacket.  Much cuter in person than on the model.  Wish they would pose better instead of always slouching.


----------



## flygurl

I knew I should've stayed off their website. At the very least I was going to wait until the final markdowns, it looks like there's at least a couple to go. I have placed about seven orders in two days. I'll post the good stuff when it comes , as you girls  know Zara is hit or miss in quality when you see it in person. There Are a few studio items I'm really excited about.


----------



## SamanthaV

I don't normally buy clothing from Zara, but I couldn't resist buying a tshirt of theirs a few years back. It's dark purple, turtleneck and has an owl design and the words "Night flying" - sadly I can't find a photo. I love that tshirt so much and I still wear it regularly!


----------



## saira1214

BLKANDNOIR said:


> Does anyone know if they restock online? This item just came out for the new collection like a couple days ago and its already sold out !



They usually restock. You can sign up for an alert when your size comes back in stock.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

ahpeste said:


> I really love ur jacket. Where did u get it? Thanks



thanks dear, it's balenciaga motorcycle jacket


----------



## LovesYSL

I just ordered the Crystal Bead necklace that the Duchess Of Cambridge wore last month. I fell madly in love the moment I saw it and was so pleased to discover it was from good old Zara.


----------



## Lena186

LovesYSL said:


> I just ordered the Crystal Bead necklace that the Duchess Of Cambridge wore last month. I fell madly in love the moment I saw it and was so pleased to discover it was from good old Zara.



Do you have a pic of it?


----------



## LovesYSL

Lena186 said:


> Do you have a pic of it?



It's this necklace-

http://wpmedia.o.canada.com/2013/12/katemovie2.jpg?w=680

I haven't received mine yet as it's scheduled to arrive tomorrow but I will gladly post a picture of mine when it arrives!


----------



## Lena186

LovesYSL said:


> It's this necklace-
> 
> http://wpmedia.o.canada.com/2013/12/katemovie2.jpg?w=680
> 
> I haven't received mine yet as it's scheduled to arrive tomorrow but I will gladly post a picture of mine when it arrives!



It is so beautiful. Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## mularice

Ugh I have an online basket of 8 items totally about £400. I can't justify it all but it's so pretty. All I can think of is the cute spring outfits I could make (despite it not being spring weather at all!). Going to cull my basket before I order..


Oh and sweatpants update - the black biker knee sweatpants with leather detail on the waistband : they fit perfectly. I got the small. They are fitted in the leg but not like leggings.

The dark grey plush trousers with zip pockets : oh gosh they were VERY small sized. The small was ok in the waist but the calf was very tight. They didn't have them in store yet so I'm going to try and look for a medium tomorrow to exchange. Otherwise I'll return and repurchase online in medium. I can't see them looking bad sized up.


----------



## Paris Darling

I'm looking for these (fake?) leather trousers? Has anyone seen them on the website or in the store already?


----------



## mularice

Biker knee sweatpants with faux leather detail on waistband and pockets. I love them! So comfy but look pretty stylish irl


----------



## sarahlouise06

mularice said:


> View attachment 2487867
> 
> 
> Biker knee sweatpants with faux leather detail on waistband and pockets. I love them! So comfy but look pretty stylish irl



LOVE these! Are they available online on the UK site? Or did you buy them a while ago in-store?

I've a voucher to use for Zara yay and I'm LOVING some of their stock at the moment (especially the pointed flats) but I'm going to wait another week or two until I can pick some essentials from my work and build up some staples, then I will reassess (or so I hope!).


----------



## mularice

sarahlouise06 said:


> LOVE these! Are they available online on the UK site? Or did you buy them a while ago in-store?
> 
> I've a voucher to use for Zara yay and I'm LOVING some of their stock at the moment (especially the pointed flats) but I'm going to wait another week or two until I can pick some essentials from my work and build up some staples, then I will reassess (or so I hope!).



http://www.zara.com/uk/en/woman/trousers/cotton-biker-trousers-c565302p1772703.html

That's them!
I've actually not seen them in store. I wanted to exchange another pair of sweatpants I bought for another size and no one has seen them in store. It is that weird time of year where there's still half sale stock, half new season so it's confusing!

I agree, I have £400 sitting in my online cart and I can't buy it all...


----------



## samina

LovesYSL said:


> I just ordered the Crystal Bead necklace that the Duchess Of Cambridge wore last month. I fell madly in love the moment I saw it and was so pleased to discover it was from good old Zara.



I have this too - soo glad they re-stocked it!! I originally picked it up months ago to go with a white shirt then decided it was too blingy - couldn't find it instore after that.. Bought it last week!


----------



## samina

mularice said:


> View attachment 2487867
> 
> 
> Biker knee sweatpants with faux leather detail on waistband and pockets. I love them! So comfy but look pretty stylish irl



Wow these look great on u!!


----------



## mularice

samina said:


> Wow these look great on u!!




Thank you!! I am obsessed with sweatpants right now! These are my 4th pair so far..


----------



## mularice

This is a close up of the waistband. There's the faux leather bit with waxed drawstrings and faux leather on the pockets.


----------



## LovesYSL

samina said:


> I have this too - soo glad they re-stocked it!! I originally picked it up months ago to go with a white shirt then decided it was too blingy - couldn't find it instore after that.. Bought it last week!



I am so in love! I actually have 2- I purchased one from eBay that I suspected was a fake when I received it, but luckily Zara restocked this 2 days after I ordered. When I received the one from Zara I was able to confirm my ebay one was fake but  now i have a real one luckily! It's stunning!


----------



## sarahlouise06

mularice said:


> http://www.zara.com/uk/en/woman/trousers/cotton-biker-trousers-c565302p1772703.html
> 
> That's them!
> I've actually not seen them in store. I wanted to exchange another pair of sweatpants I bought for another size and no one has seen them in store. It is that weird time of year where there's still half sale stock, half new season so it's confusing!
> 
> I agree, I have £400 sitting in my online cart and I can't buy it all...



Ohhh-aaaaaah so beautiful!!!!  I know, I've a £60 voucher to use so I am eyeing up a few things although I would love to spend a LOT more than that :-/ The problem is I'm unsure yet about my wardrobe - what I need, and what staples I will get from work so then what I need from zara to branch out and fill outfit gaps as such *way too strategic lol* but at the same time, all the best stuff is out at the moment!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just saw this pair of sandals online; &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Heaviestmatter

Chinese Warrior said:


> Just saw this pair of sandals online; &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Please post pic when u get them!!&#128077;


----------



## sarahlouise06

I looooooove love love these shoes. Really hope I buy them before they go out of stock - it's just I am a delayed shopper, beautiful summer shoes......but it's cold February outside eeeeee!


----------



## mularice

sarahlouise06 said:


> I looooooove love love these shoes. Really hope I buy them before they go out of stock - it's just I am a delayed shopper, beautiful summer shoes......but it's cold February outside eeeeee!




My friend just got these and posted them on her IG! I think they are so cute!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sarahlouise06 said:


> I looooooove love love these shoes. Really hope I buy them before they go out of stock - it's just I am a delayed shopper, beautiful summer shoes......but it's cold February outside eeeeee!



I have been eyeing these too!!!!  I might take the plunge soon before they are gone!


----------



## sarahlouise06

mularice said:


> My friend just got these and posted them on her IG! I think they are so cute!



Oh you are tempting me! The last thing I bought from Zara was a nice hat - I have been good so far. I'd love to see what the shoes are like on, I'd love a pair of pointy patent nude flats but they're all so expensif (Jimmy Choo etc...)


----------



## LovesYSL

sarahlouise06 said:


> I looooooove love love these shoes. Really hope I buy them before they go out of stock - it's just I am a delayed shopper, beautiful summer shoes......but it's cold February outside eeeeee!



I am obsessed with these hoping to get them in the nude and black!


----------



## sarahlouise06

LovesYSL said:


> I am obsessed with these hoping to get them in the nude and black!



Snap!!  they are just so on trend and versatile, me wants wants waaaants.


----------



## Ellapretty

sarahlouise06 said:


> I looooooove love love these shoes. Really hope I buy them before they go out of stock - it's just I am a delayed shopper, beautiful summer shoes......but it's cold February outside eeeeee!



Those shoes are sooo pretty! I hope I can find them in store!


----------



## gymangel812

what is everyone liking from the new collection?


----------



## mularice

gymangel812 said:


> what is everyone liking from the new collection?




Love a lot of their statement necklaces.

There's a snakeskin print dress I love.

Sweatpants.

Embroidered sequin skirt.

Some of their basic skirts with cool little twists to the design. Also new version of skorts.

Yellow blazer (although I tried it on in store and it doesn't look good on me).


----------



## shhboutique

So many gorgeous clothes in Zara! I purchased a couple of things in the recent sale, the sale prices are amazing.


----------



## LovesYSL

I have 11 things in my shopping cart right now- a few of their blouses with faux leather trim, a python blouse, those gorgeous flats in nude and black, black wedges, a black python bag, and a faux leather skirt. Clearly I'm into python and leather.


----------



## imlvholic

I bought a lot from the deep discounts myself that I've been eyeing when they were in full price. Now, this makes me rethink to just wait for the next sale, because the savings really adds up. Gosh, there's too many new styles that I want right now, but I'll just enjoy what I got & hold of on buying anymore.


----------



## mularice

LovesYSL said:


> I have 11 things in my shopping cart right now- a few of their blouses with faux leather trim, a python blouse, those gorgeous flats in nude and black, black wedges, a black python bag, and a faux leather skirt. Clearly I'm into python and leather.




This is me exactly.


I've also spotted a bright yellow coat. I'm wondering if I can justify a coat since the weather is still so cold over here in the UK..


----------



## Mininana

I got so much stuff from the sale but a lot of it was a miss. the hits, however, were home runs


----------



## Chinese Warrior

And I thought I was done with the SALE!!! Two jackets within a week. The following checked coat was from Zara in London. The black portion is faux leather. &#10084;&#65039;

And then I also got the duffle coat in grey. I am in two minds about it because it is still not my dream coat. But I know I will get a lot of use out of it. I am a SAHM so I don't need a uber elegant coat. Any thoughts out there?


----------



## Chinese Warrior




----------



## Chinese Warrior

I am eying the following three items from the New collection. 

The cream lace shorts is beautiful; prefect for vacation!


----------



## Meta

Chinese Warrior said:


> I am eying the following three items from the New collection.
> 
> And then this dress!&#10084;&#65039;



I just saw this dress in the store and because of the material, the print and color really pops.


----------



## afsweet

I'm so sad my puppy chewed up one of my favorite pairs of flats. Although they were super cheap from Zara, they were one of the comfiest flats I've ever owned! They never even had to be broken in. Unfortunately, I haven't seen a similar pair on Zara's website, so I guess the stores won't have something similar either.


----------



## aggiebaby

Ellapretty said:


> Those shoes are sooo pretty! I hope I can find them in store!



I saw them at the Yorkdale location!!


----------



## xlana

I was wondering if any of you fellow Zara lovers have the Mini Rigid Bowling Bag? I attached the pictures in this post. If so, can you tell me if the strap is removable? 

I'm considering purchasing it from ebay since I missed out on it when it went on sale, but will only purchase it if the strap is in fact removable.

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Ellapretty

aggiebaby said:


> I saw them at the Yorkdale location!!


Thanks for the tip


----------



## chloe_chanel

Ahhh I scored the leather mocs I wanted for only $15.99! Super happy


----------



## chloe_chanel

Ok done w/the sale. But I scored this parka that's perfect for now and spring. 

Off topic: I miss when shipping was free for any order :-/


----------



## eroshery

feeling casual today
love this colorful shirt &#128538;


----------



## sharilie

I fell in love with these flats, but no Zara in my area sells them so I need to order online. My question: does anybody here own them? Are they comfy and do they fit true to size? Thanks a lot!


----------



## xJOLE

My final Zara sale find! I was ready to snatch these babies up when they were full price at $109 CDN, but the BF convinced me to hold off. Found this last pair in my size a few days ago for $59 so I quickly took them to the cash register... where they rung up for $29! Best. Find. Ever.


----------



## erinrose

sharilie said:


> I fell in love with these flats, but no Zara in my area sells them so I need to order online. My question: does anybody here own them? Are they comfy and do they fit true to size? Thanks a lot!



They run huge! 

I ordered them but they run so huge I had to return them. I have several zara shoes and wear a size 36 in their flats and heels and a size 37 in their boots. I did order these flats in a 36 which is the smallest size and they fit more like a 37 or even 38. They are gorgeous and seem really substantial though. Hope you find your size


----------



## Love Of My Life

sharilie said:


> I fell in love with these flats, but no Zara in my area sells them so I need to order online. My question: does anybody here own them? Are they comfy and do they fit true to size? Thanks a lot!


 

These are fun... hope they will work for you


----------



## QU33NR3MI

to be honest every time i go in i am disappointed and never find anything.  I have never bought anything from there, yet I always see people with nice things from there. Maybe its the location?.


----------



## imlvholic

And now, all these new Spring Collections in store & online are so tempting.  I don't know if I can hold off buying till the next sale. Gorgeous pcs that I want now. Damn Zara!


----------



## xlana

So jealous of the two shoe finds!! I wish Zara made more size 5 shoes, every time I look at their shoes I lust after a couple pairs but they rarely carry size 5s. :cry:


----------



## Fairypink

xlana said:


> I was wondering if any of you fellow Zara lovers have the Mini Rigid Bowling Bag? I attached the pictures in this post. If so, can you tell me if the strap is removable?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering purchasing it from ebay since I missed out on it when it went on sale, but will only purchase it if the strap is in fact removable.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!!




I don't know if you're still interested, but the strap is not removable. But it's still a cute bag.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Just bought a pair of lovely skinny jeans & pointy flats. eeeeep!


----------



## aritziababe

sharilie said:


> I fell in love with these flats, but no Zara in my area sells them so I need to order online. My question: does anybody here own them? Are they comfy and do they fit true to size? Thanks a lot!



I don't own them but I had tried them in the store. It was painful to walk in! The leather was super stiff! HTH.


----------



## Lena186

I love the yellow in the new collection such a beautiful shade!


----------



## xlana

Fairypink said:


> I don't know if you're still interested, but the strap is not removable. But it's still a cute bag.



Thank you for letting me know!! Although I really liked it and it was a good price, I ultimately decided against it as I had a feeling it wasn't removable. I'm glad I did because my BF surprised me with a vintage Celine bag which as you probably agree is much better!


----------



## Harpertoo

I could not resist. So Blue Jasmine. 
(I just cannot quite commit to Chanel.)


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I just saw this in the store; beautiful piece!


----------



## Harpertoo

Chinese Warrior said:


> I just saw this in the store; beautiful piece!



Good to hear Chinese Warrior!
 I bought online and I'm hoping it works for me. I was very tempted by some Spring Vince moto jackets, but this should add a little variety. I think I may have too many motos.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Chinese Warrior said:


> Just saw this pair of sandals online; &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Chinese Warrior

COPENHAGEN said:


> Ohh they are amazing!!



I managed to try them in the store but the sole was super slippery. The color was a beautify, shade of gold so I am thinking I will go back again. They deserve a second chance...


----------



## mishybelle

Harpertoo said:


> I could not resist. So Blue Jasmine.
> (I just cannot quite commit to Chanel.)



Ooh, let us know how it fits!!


----------



## imlvholic

Harpertoo said:


> I could not resist. So Blue Jasmine.
> (I just cannot quite commit to Chanel.)



This is 1 of the pieces that I'm also eyeing on, but still contemplating if I should get now or wait for sale. It's just so CLASSIC looking jacket. I can't wait to get back to NY to try it on as well as so many other styles.


----------



## Ilia

I was in store yesterday, saw this beautiful jacket too  but what prevented me from buying is the yarn on the edges is BROWN  it's not black


----------



## Chinese Warrior

In contrast, I love that the threads are brown, makes them more casual looking. But the fabric is much thicker than their usual blazers so it wouldn't work after Spring (in my area). 

This will most likely be my next purchase. The cut n color are fab in real life.


----------



## Harpertoo

Chinese Warrior said:


> In contrast, I love that the threads are brown, makes them more casual looking. But the fabric is much thicker than their usual blazers so it wouldn't work after Spring (in my area).
> 
> This will most likely be my next purchase. The cut n color are fab in real life.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Chinese Warrior said:


> I managed to try them in the store but the sole was super slippery. The color was a beautify, shade of gold so I am thinking I will go back again. They deserve a second chance...


I'll try them on next weekend when I get a chance to go to my local store. How was the size?  I think I'll need a 36, but I saw they come in 35 as well, which I sometimes use...


----------



## DiorKiss

sharilie said:


> I fell in love with these flats, but no Zara in my area sells them so I need to order online. My question: does anybody here own them? Are they comfy and do they fit true to size? Thanks a lot!



These are SUPER cute. Now I want these.
Strange to hear they run so big though, I didn't expect that. Luckily a Zara opened up in my city this month, I'm definitely going to see if they have these!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

DiorKiss said:


> These are SUPER cute. Now I want these.
> 
> Strange to hear they run so big though, I didn't expect that. Luckily a Zara opened up in my city this month, I'm definitely going to see if they have these!




They run big... Tried them on yesterday.  I usually wear their size 6 and it was prob 1/2 size-1 size too big!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Harpertoo said:


> I am so ready for Spring too! My daughter, however, loves the snow.
> Cute selections! Don't you just love their kid's clothes! (Unlike Tea, I can actually count on my daughter wearing the Zara selections - I think her taste is more sophisticated than I give her credit for.)



Oh Harpertoo, I &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Zara kids/ baby selection! The lil' dresses, especially! Well, my ill' one is still too little to object to my taste but we shall see  Your darling must be one sophisticated little lady!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

COPENHAGEN said:


> I'll try them on next weekend when I get a chance to go to my local store. How was the size?  I think I'll need a 36, but I saw they come in 35 as well, which I sometimes use...



I got the shoes, le sigh....  they are also available in white patent, just so you know. They run TTS for me.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> I got the shoes, le sigh....  they are also available in white patent, just so you know. They run TTS for me.




Yay!!  You got them!  I think we are the same size.  Did you get the 6.5?


----------



## Fairypink

xlana said:


> Thank you for letting me know!! Although I really liked it and it was a good price, I ultimately decided against it as I had a feeling it wasn't removable. I'm glad I did because my BF surprised me with a vintage Celine bag which as you probably agree is much better!



What a nice BF, congrats!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Chinese Warrior said:


> I got the shoes, le sigh....  they are also available in white patent, just so you know. They run TTS for me.


Glad you got them - and thanks for the size info  Hopefully I'll manage to get a pair next Saturday (if they fit that is).


----------



## peacelovesequin

Anyone know when the sale is ending?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Quick question, does anyone have this jacket? If so, would love your thoughts on the sizing and material. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mularice

Picked up my sequin embellished skirt today. I really love it. It's quite pricey for Zara at £80 but it's cheaper than somewhere like All Saints for the same kinda thing.

Going to wear it with a plain black tee like in the photo and a leather biker jacket and some plain black heels. I needed something like this for a birthday party at a bar. It's not too overdressed and I think it'll look quite edgy with the leather jacket.


----------



## xlana

mularice said:


> View attachment 2516707
> 
> 
> Picked up my sequin embellished skirt today. I really love it. It's quite pricey for Zara at £80 but it's cheaper than somewhere like All Saints for the same kinda thing.
> 
> Going to wear it with a plain black tee like in the photo and a leather biker jacket and some plain black heels. I needed something like this for a birthday party at a bar. It's not too overdressed and I think it'll look quite edgy with the leather jacket.



Love it! It looks really great on you! 

I saw this on the site and I liked it too. The only thing preventing me from getting it this time around is that last spring they had a similar sequin skirt and I bought it in XS but it just wasn't flattering on me since it was too big. I was so sad.


----------



## LovesYSL

mularice said:


> View attachment 2516707
> 
> 
> Picked up my sequin embellished skirt today. I really love it. It's quite pricey for Zara at £80 but it's cheaper than somewhere like All Saints for the same kinda thing.
> 
> Going to wear it with a plain black tee like in the photo and a leather biker jacket and some plain black heels. I needed something like this for a birthday party at a bar. It's not too overdressed and I think it'll look quite edgy with the leather jacket.



This is lovely on you, and I love how you're styling it! So chic!


----------



## mularice

xlana said:


> Love it! It looks really great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this on the site and I liked it too. The only thing preventing me from getting it this time around is that last spring they had a similar sequin skirt and I bought it in XS but it just wasn't flattering on me since it was too big. I was so sad.




You should try this one! I got this in a small which is my usual ish size in Zara skirts. Usually the small in the skort still has some room but this fit snug in the waist and it's sitting on my actual waist too.

I was really happy when I tried it on after picking it up in store (from online)


----------



## mularice

LovesYSL said:


> This is lovely on you, and I love how you're styling it! So chic!




Thank you! It was perfect for the look I was going for. Just needed a stand out piece I could dress down / edge up as I don't usually go to this kinda venue for parties.


----------



## xlana

Fairypink said:


> What a nice BF, congrats!



Thank you and yes he is! I'm very lucky!



mularice said:


> You should try this one! I got this in a small which is my usual ish size in Zara skirts. Usually the small in the skort still has some room but this fit snug in the waist and it's sitting on my actual waist too.
> 
> I was really happy when I tried it on after picking it up in store (from online)



Good to know! Maybe I'll pop in the store and try it in person. I really loved the skirt from last season and this one has a similar look & feel to it so I'll be really happy if it fits this time around!


----------



## LovesYSL

mularice said:


> Thank you! It was perfect for the look I was going for. Just needed a stand out piece I could dress down / edge up as I don't usually go to this kinda venue for parties.



I might have to jump on the bandwagon and grab this skirt- I can't stop thinking about it! I've always wanted an All Saints skirt but I agree they are expensive especially for something you won't be able to wear all the time. I hope you post a picture of the outfit you wear to the party- I'd love to see!


----------



## Mia Bella

I dropped by Zara today to check out some boyfriend jeans and left with two pairs of cropped trousers instead! Just wanted to share a couple casual, springy outfits I threw together. 

The lady next to me was commenting on my sandals and I was about to speak in the left pic! And I pulled up my top to show the waistband to my bff. 

The length differs between the two colors. I tried on a bunch of the same size to be sure and the blue was always a little longer. I'm hoping the lengths on both look OK. These are my first cropped pants.


----------



## mularice

LovesYSL said:


> I might have to jump on the bandwagon and grab this skirt- I can't stop thinking about it! I've always wanted an All Saints skirt but I agree they are expensive especially for something you won't be able to wear all the time. I hope you post a picture of the outfit you wear to the party- I'd love to see!




Yes I will post a proper outfit pic later this week, I'm not home right now so need the rest of the outfit lol

I didn't see the skirt in store yet as I ordered online to be delivered to store. If you use the app you can check store availability for items which I don't think you can do on the normal online site.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Yay!!  You got them!  I think we are the same size.  Did you get the 6.5?



Hi there! my feet are bigger (and wider; got the euro 38 which is 7.5.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there! my feet are bigger (and wider; got the euro 38 which is 7.5.





Ok good to know!!  Thanks!!


----------



## xlana

Mia Bella said:


> I dropped by Zara today to check out some boyfriend jeans and left with two pairs of cropped trousers instead! Just wanted to share a couple casual, springy outfits I threw together.
> 
> The lady next to me was commenting on my sandals and I was about to speak in the left pic! And I pulled up my top to show the waistband to my bff.
> 
> The length differs between the two colors. I tried on a bunch of the same size to be sure and the blue was always a little longer. I'm hoping the lengths on both look OK. These are my first cropped pants.



Looks great on you! I actually prefer trousers that hit at my ankle.


----------



## LovesYSL

Mia Bella said:


> I dropped by Zara today to check out some boyfriend jeans and left with two pairs of cropped trousers instead! Just wanted to share a couple casual, springy outfits I threw together.
> 
> The lady next to me was commenting on my sandals and I was about to speak in the left pic! And I pulled up my top to show the waistband to my bff.
> 
> The length differs between the two colors. I tried on a bunch of the same size to be sure and the blue was always a little longer. I'm hoping the lengths on both look OK. These are my first cropped pants.



Looove the pants on you! And if you don't mind my asking, what brands are the first and last pairs of shoes you're wearing? I love them!


----------



## Mia Bella

xlana said:


> Looks great on you! I actually prefer trousers that hit at my ankle.



Thank you *xlana*! I like that length too. 



LovesYSL said:


> Looove the pants on you! And if you don't mind my asking, what brands are the first and last pairs of shoes you're wearing? I love them!



Thank you *LovesYSL*! And I don't mind sharing my shoes at all 

The first sandals are the Schutz "Erlina"...one or two places call it "Erline"...
They're selling out everywhere but some places are doing pre-orders. 
https://schutz.myshopify.com/products/erline
I bought mine at Piperlime. They had the best stock for the longest time and they currently have the cobalt blue ones. I'm a true 8.5 and bought mine in 9.5. They run small.  

The black espadrilles were bought at DSW a couple years ago but here's the link and you can try to look on ebay!

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/levity+sierra+wedge+sandal?prodId=236913


----------



## fionarcat

Tried these babies on yesterday. If I could walk in heels, I'd have snapped them up.


----------



## shoeaddict2013

I love ZARA in the USA, but I hate ZARA in Japan (where I currently live) because the prices are doubled due to import fees & taxes. It sucks and is not worth it here, IMO...


----------



## LovesYSL

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you *xlana*! I like that length too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *LovesYSL*! And I don't mind sharing my shoes at all
> 
> The first sandals are the Schutz "Erlina"...one or two places call it "Erline"...
> They're selling out everywhere but some places are doing pre-orders.
> https://schutz.myshopify.com/products/erline
> I bought mine at Piperlime. They had the best stock for the longest time and they currently have the cobalt blue ones. I'm a true 8.5 and bought mine in 9.5. They run small.
> 
> The black espadrilles were bought at DSW a couple years ago but here's the link and you can try to look on ebay!
> 
> http://www.dsw.com/shoe/levity+sierra+wedge+sandal?prodId=236913



Thanks for sharing! I'm an 8.5 as well so I'll keep my eyes peeled for a 9.5! Enjoy your pants and you're lucky you have such a stunning shoe wardrobe to mix things up with!


----------



## saira1214

fionarcat said:


> Tried these babies on yesterday. If I could walk in heels, I'd have snapped them up.
> 
> View attachment 2518863



Those look fabulous on you!


----------



## legaldiva

I love Zara, but their website drives me crazy.  The clothes are so beautiful, but the photos and the models make everything look so blah and ugly.  When I'm in the dressing room in a store, I am always floored at how well everything fits, and flattering.  So WTF is up with these terrible slouching models?


----------



## DiorKiss

mularice said:


> View attachment 2516707
> 
> 
> Picked up my sequin embellished skirt today. I really love it. It's quite pricey for Zara at £80 but it's cheaper than somewhere like All Saints for the same kinda thing.
> 
> Going to wear it with a plain black tee like in the photo and a leather biker jacket and some plain black heels. I needed something like this for a birthday party at a bar. It's not too overdressed and I think it'll look quite edgy with the leather jacket.



Wow, that skirt looks great on you! Lovely outfit with the black tee.

Silly question, but where did you get your t-shirt? I'm always looking for flattering basics and your shirt looks perfect!


----------



## Litsa

Picked up this fuzzy tartan jacket.  Looks like nothing else I have.


----------



## myown

legaldiva said:


> I love Zara, but their website drives me crazy.  The clothes are so beautiful, but the photos and the models make everything look so blah and ugly.  When I'm in the dressing room in a store, I am always floored at how well everything fits, and flattering.  So WTF is up with these terrible slouching models?



totally agree, I HATE the website!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Litsa said:


> Picked up this fuzzy tartan jacket.  Looks like nothing else I have.



Love it!!  Looks great on you!


----------



## scairo

legaldiva said:


> I love Zara, but their website drives me crazy.  The clothes are so beautiful, but the photos and the models make everything look so blah and ugly.  When I'm in the dressing room in a store, I am always floored at how well everything fits, and flattering.  So WTF is up with these terrible slouching models?



Couldn't agree more! I do a lot of online shopping but I've never bought anything from the Zara website.


----------



## ruckus

Mia Bella said:


> I dropped by Zara today to check out some boyfriend jeans and left with two pairs of cropped trousers instead! Just wanted to share a couple casual, springy outfits I threw together.
> 
> The lady next to me was commenting on my sandals and I was about to speak in the left pic! And I pulled up my top to show the waistband to my bff.
> 
> The length differs between the two colors. I tried on a bunch of the same size to be sure and the blue was always a little longer. I'm hoping the lengths on both look OK. These are my first cropped pants.



Do you mind telling me what brand your leopard shoes are? I've been looking for a comfy pair.


----------



## Mia Bella

LovesYSL said:


> Thanks for sharing! I'm an 8.5 as well so I'll keep my eyes peeled for a 9.5! Enjoy your pants and you're lucky you have such a stunning shoe wardrobe to mix things up with!



You're welcome! As a note, I have a short, medium width foot. I bought both the 9 and 9.5 and on the 9s my foot fit perfectly on the sole but there was absolutely NO wiggle room. I like to have a tiny bit of room behind my heel so it doesn't look like it's going to come off and so the sandals don't look too small. The 9.5s gave me an extra 1/3 of an inch. 

The 9s looked like this on me and I didn't like it. 



Good luck finding a pair! They're super fab and I've gotten tons of compliments on them. 



ruckus said:


> Do you mind telling me what brand your leopard shoes are? I've been looking for a comfy pair.



I don't mind at all! They're the Sam Edelman "Becker" sneakers
http://www.zappos.com/sam-edelman-becker

They run a half size large. They rubbed the backs of my heels a little the first time I wore them but I slipped in some heel inserts and now they're great.


----------



## mularice

DiorKiss said:


> Wow, that skirt looks great on you! Lovely outfit with the black tee.
> 
> 
> 
> Silly question, but where did you get your t-shirt? I'm always looking for flattering basics and your shirt looks perfect!




Not a silly question at all! It's a H&M basic tee. I think it was £5.99 or £6.99 they are perfect for layering and for that slouchy fit. I have them in black, grey, white and cream and multiples of each. They are a nice material too and surprisingly wash well!

Thanks for the compliments, I really love this skirt


----------



## ruckus

Mia Bella said:


> You're welcome! As a note, I have a short, medium width foot. I bought both the 9 and 9.5 and on the 9s my foot fit perfectly on the sole but there was absolutely NO wiggle room. I like to have a tiny bit of room behind my heel so it doesn't look like it's going to come off and so the sandals don't look too small. The 9.5s gave me an extra 1/3 of an inch.
> 
> The 9s looked like this on me and I didn't like it.
> View attachment 2519895
> 
> 
> Good luck finding a pair! They're super fab and I've gotten tons of compliments on them.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind at all! They're the Sam Edelman "Becker" sneakers
> http://www.zappos.com/sam-edelman-becker
> 
> They run a half size large. They rubbed the backs of my heels a little the first time I wore them but I slipped in some heel inserts and now they're great.



Thanks so much!!!! Both shoes are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Litsa

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!!  Looks great on you!



Thanks!


----------



## Litsa

legaldiva said:


> I love Zara, but their website drives me crazy.  The clothes are so beautiful, but the photos and the models make everything look so blah and ugly.  When I'm in the dressing room in a store, I am always floored at how well everything fits, and flattering.  So WTF is up with these terrible slouching models?



Yes, I know!  The photos are terrible.  Everything looks so big and droopy when it's not in real life.


----------



## Harpertoo

mishybelle said:


> Ooh, let us know how it fits!!


I ordered an M, just because S was sold out.
It's actually a good fit for me. I'm just under 5'10" and typically wear US 4....but I think a S would be too short & tight.


----------



## sammie225

my new babyblue leather jacket  i love it


----------



## dorcast

Mia Bella said:


> I don't mind at all! They're the Sam Edelman "Becker" sneakers
> http://www.zappos.com/sam-edelman-becker
> 
> They run a half size large. They rubbed the backs of my heels a little the first time I wore them but I slipped in some heel inserts and now they're great.



I just got these too and love them.  I can't wait until there is no more snow  and ice on the ground so I can wear them!


----------



## panduhbear

Mia Bella said:


> I dropped by Zara today to check out some boyfriend jeans and left with two pairs of cropped trousers instead! Just wanted to share a couple casual, springy outfits I threw together.
> 
> The lady next to me was commenting on my sandals and I was about to speak in the left pic! And I pulled up my top to show the waistband to my bff.
> 
> The length differs between the two colors. I tried on a bunch of the same size to be sure and the blue was always a little longer. I'm hoping the lengths on both look OK. These are my first cropped pants.


hi mia bella love the trousers on u was wondering where you got the leopard loafers


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Now that Spring is in sight, I am eying a few colorful items

Cannot decide between the yellow or green, this necklace reminds me of Lego
...


----------



## xlana

Chinese Warrior said:


> Now that Spring is in sight, I am eying a few colorful items
> 
> Cannot decide between the yellow or green, this necklace reminds me of Lego
> ...


----------



## jellybebe

Has anyone seen this sweater? How's the quality?


----------



## mularice

The sequin Zara skirt I got last week. Just going to wear it with a slouchy black tee and leather biker jacket for that dressed down edgy look. But with heels to make it more going out worthy.


----------



## AnnZ

^ You look edgy, relaxed, and cool.


----------



## mularice

AnnZ said:


> ^ You look edgy, relaxed, and cool.




Thank you so much, that's what I was going for


----------



## xlana

mularice said:


> View attachment 2528387
> View attachment 2528392
> 
> 
> The sequin Zara skirt I got last week. Just going to wear it with a slouchy black tee and leather biker jacket for that dressed down edgy look. But with heels to make it more going out worthy.



Love it!! The skirt was definitely a good buy for you!


----------



## LovesYSL

mularice said:


> View attachment 2528387
> View attachment 2528392
> 
> 
> The sequin Zara skirt I got last week. Just going to wear it with a slouchy black tee and leather biker jacket for that dressed down edgy look. But with heels to make it more going out worthy.



LOVE IT. You are rocking it and the way you styled it, it reminds me of Balmain!


----------



## mularice

xlana said:


> Love it!! The skirt was definitely a good buy for you!





LovesYSL said:


> LOVE IT. You are rocking it and the way you styled it, it reminds me of Balmain!



Thanks ladies!

Ooo I love Balmain so that's a huge compliment!


----------



## andersob834

mularice said:


> View attachment 2528387
> View attachment 2528392
> 
> 
> The sequin Zara skirt I got last week. Just going to wear it with a slouchy black tee and leather biker jacket for that dressed down edgy look. But with heels to make it more going out worthy.




Where did you get that leather jacket? Love.


----------



## fionarcat

Found my perfect sandals...


----------



## xlana

fionarcat said:


> Found my perfect sandals...
> 
> View attachment 2532880



So pretty! I'm liking the whole lace up/cut out trend for heels.

But ugh - I wish Zara made more shoes in a size 5! I always see a pair or two I like every season but I can't wear them.


----------



## Lena186

Got this skort for my 4 year old DD, it's the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Super cute! I would totally get it for my dd if she is older...


----------



## Katy@30

I recently bought this pair from zara and i loved it!!


----------



## mularice

andersob834 said:


> Where did you get that leather jacket? Love.




Hi sorry just saw this, it's from H&M, but it's 100% real leather and it's amazing quality. It's thick and the zips feel solid. Think it was £100 but I used two codes and it made it £75!


----------



## eroshery

color of the day...fuschia!!
love my zara espadrilles


----------



## Reina77

fionarcat said:


> Found my perfect sandals...
> 
> View attachment 2532880


They look so cute! Are they comfy?


----------



## gymangel812

i got this skirt at zara... not sure whether to keep. i'm short/petite so i'm not sure i can do the maxi skirt (and i'm not sure if it looks too old lady/amish-y LOL). the first pic is the way it's supposed to be worn (asymetrical), the second way is a high/low way. should i keep it or return?








if i keep i will be getting a slip for underneath


----------



## mularice

gymangel812 said:


> i got this skirt at zara... not sure whether to keep. i'm short/petite so i'm not sure i can do the maxi skirt (and i'm not sure if it looks too old lady/amish-y LOL). the first pic is the way it's supposed to be worn (asymetrical), the second way is a high/low way. should i keep it or return?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i keep i will be getting a slip for underneath




It looks lovely!


----------



## mularice

Just got this marble print dress. It's super tight and stretchy. Sorry for the protruding tummy, I just ate dinner!

It's about knee length but because I am short I think I will alter it to a shorter length which might be more flattering on me.


----------



## wantitneedit

jellybebe said:


> Has anyone seen this sweater? How's the quality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2527792



i'm obsessing over this sweater too!


----------



## lovemyangels

gymangel812 said:


> i got this skirt at zara... not sure whether to keep. i'm short/petite so i'm not sure i can do the maxi skirt (and i'm not sure if it looks too old lady/amish-y LOL). the first pic is the way it's supposed to be worn (asymetrical), the second way is a high/low way. should i keep it or return?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i keep i will be getting a slip for underneath



Both ways are great!  You wear it lovely!


----------



## lovemyangels

mularice said:


> View attachment 2541631
> View attachment 2541634
> 
> 
> Just got this marble print dress. It's super tight and stretchy. Sorry for the protruding tummy, I just ate dinner!
> 
> It's about knee length but because I am short I think I will alter it to a shorter length which might be more flattering on me.



Such a pretty dress.  You totally rock it!


----------



## Dressyup

gymangel812 said:


> i got this skirt at zara... not sure whether to keep. i'm short/petite so i'm not sure i can do the maxi skirt (and i'm not sure if it looks too old lady/amish-y LOL). the first pic is the way it's supposed to be worn (asymetrical), the second way is a high/low way. should i keep it or return?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i keep i will be getting a slip for underneath



The way you dressed it does look a little matronly.  However if you wear it with  different top it will look better if that is what you are worried about. The skirt is cute and more versitile than you think.


----------



## gymangel812

lovemyangels said:


> Both ways are great!  You wear it lovely!


thanks!



Dressyup said:


> The way you dressed it does look a little matronly.  However if you wear it with  different top it will look better if that is what you are worried about. The skirt is cute and more versitile than you think.


thanks! what kind of shirt would you suggest?


----------



## samina

Try a wrap blouse like this one - h&m have lots of colours (monochrome would look good)


----------



## mavsun

Hi ladies, does anybody see this jacket from the store? how does the size run? how do you think about this jacket? There is no Zara store around my area, so I need your opinions. Thanks in advance. 

http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/outerwear/blazer-with-contrasting-embroidery-c358002p1815526.html


----------



## Chinese Warrior

mularice said:


> View attachment 2541631
> View attachment 2541634
> 
> 
> Just got this marble print dress. It's super tight and stretchy. Sorry for the protruding tummy, I just ate dinner!
> 
> It's about knee length but because I am short I think I will alter it to a shorter length which might be more flattering on me.



The dress fits u just right! Great choice. Do u think the fabric can be altered?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I am eying these shorts! I have not had much luck with Zara shorts this season. Most of them are too high waist for my liking.


----------



## mularice

Chinese Warrior said:


> The dress fits u just right! Great choice. Do u think the fabric can be altered?




Hmm I'm not sure even if they finished the hem off normally I would be happy. As it is, it's an unfinished "laser cut" type hem so I'm not sure if they can just cut it and leave it.


----------



## LovesYSL

mularice said:


> View attachment 2541631
> View attachment 2541634
> 
> 
> Just got this marble print dress. It's super tight and stretchy. Sorry for the protruding tummy, I just ate dinner!
> 
> It's about knee length but because I am short I think I will alter it to a shorter length which might be more flattering on me.



I actually love where it hits you in this photo- your legs look super long. If you do raise it, don't raise it too much because it will cut your legs off in a way that won't be as flattering as it is now. Super stunning dress!


----------



## mularice

LovesYSL said:


> I actually love where it hits you in this photo- your legs look super long. If you do raise it, don't raise it too much because it will cut your legs off in a way that won't be as flattering as it is now. Super stunning dress!




Thank you! My legs are very short irl lol this length is actually just folded up, it is meant to hit just on my knee/below it. This is the length I would cut it to


----------



## LovesYSL

mularice said:


> Thank you! My legs are very short irl lol this length is actually just folded up, it is meant to hit just on my knee/below it. This is the length I would cut it to



Ohhh I see now! I definitely love this length so go ahead and chop it!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

mularice said:


> Hmm I'm not sure even if they finished the hem off normally I would be happy. As it is, it's an unfinished "laser cut" type hem so I'm not sure if they can just cut it and leave it.



I hope the tailors do a good job for u!!


----------



## hellomashimaro

hi ladies (and any gents),
does anyone own these shoes? i havent had any luck tracking them down in store, so want to know how the sizing runs before i order from ebay or something. im usually a 37 in their open shoes, but find their closed shoes are always a little inconsistent in sizing.






http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/sho...etto-shoes-c358018p1669161.html#sharedProduct


----------



## xJOLE

Deal alert: The sequin wraparound cardigan dropped down 40% and is now only $29.99! I picked up two in the light pink (which is more of a pretty blush/rose gold) and the light grey. I will have to make a second trip though because I _just_ bought the light grey one for full price last week!

http://www.zara.com/ca/en/woman/kni...ound-jacket-with-sequins-c401011p1692368.html


----------



## Chinese Warrior

xJOLE said:


> Deal alert: The sequin wraparound cardigan dropped down 40% and is now only $29.99! I picked up two in the light pink (which is more of a pretty blush/rose gold) and the light grey. I will have to make a second trip though because I _just_ bought the light grey one for full price last week!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/ca/en/woman/kni...ound-jacket-with-sequins-c401011p1692368.html



I noticed that!! It's now going for 15.99 now! May I ask how you are planning to wear it? I like it very much but can't seem to find ways to wear them except with skinny/blouse and heels?


----------



## xJOLE

Chinese Warrior said:


> I noticed that!! It's now going for &#8364;15.99 now! May I ask how you are planning to wear it? I like it very much but can't seem to find ways to wear them except with skinny/blouse and heels?



There are tons of ways to wear this because of the shape and the sequins! A few ways I'm planning on styling it:

1. Casual: plain l/s, boyfriend jeans, oxfords.
2. Going out during the warmer weather: sleeveless dress/romper with hemline shorter than cardigan, sandals.
3. Going out during cooler weather: black l/s crop top, high-waisted black pants, heels.

I can also imagine it would be great as just a regular cover-up over shorts and a tee, or even a jumpsuit.


----------



## mularice

Just bought this marble print skirt (kinda the same print as the dress I got) and this statement necklace.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

xJOLE said:


> There are tons of ways to wear this because of the shape and the sequins! A few ways I'm planning on styling it:
> 
> 1. Casual: plain l/s, boyfriend jeans, oxfords.
> 2. Going out during the warmer weather: sleeveless dress/romper with hemline shorter than cardigan, sandals.
> 3. Going out during cooler weather: black l/s crop top, high-waisted black pants, heels.
> 
> I can also imagine it would be great as just a regular cover-up over shorts and a tee, or even a jumpsuit.



Thank you so much for the ideas; now I have to go to ZARA tomorrow!!)


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Okie so I grabbed the light grey and the light blush! But I can only keep One!


----------



## xJOLE

Chinese Warrior said:


> Okie so I grabbed the light grey and the light blush! But I can only keep One!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My thoughts exactly!!! The grey would probably get more wear through the year but boy, that blush is so pretty!! If only the price would drop to &#8364;9.90...LOL

I also own the sweater version in navy blue and it  was my go-to piece this winter when I need more sparkle. So, I know this cardi will get used...le sigh..


----------



## saira1214

They are sold out now!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Yes I like the lighter too.   You can use it year round!  I want one!  LOL!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Yes I like the lighter too.   You can use it year round!  I want one!  LOL!



Run to the store, babe!!LOL 
At that price, it will go fast..another woman asked me where I picked up mine when I was in the store. 

I have kinda decided that I will keep the grey. The light blush is significantly bigger (almost to my knees) while the grey ends slightly before mid thigh. Let's see if I can manage to find another blush piece. 

Showed the hubby both pieces and he picked the blush. His solution: keep BOTH!&#128514;


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Run to the store, babe!!LOL
> At that price, it will go fast..another woman asked me where I picked up mine when I was in the store.
> 
> I have kinda decided that I will keep the grey. The light blush is significantly bigger (almost to my knees) while the grey ends slightly before mid thigh. Let's see if I can manage to find another blush piece.
> 
> Showed the hubby both pieces and he picked the blush. His solution: keep BOTH!&#55357;&#56834;



I will!  I will!  LOL!  I will be San Francisco this weekend.  Hopefully I can snatch one while I am there.  Do they run small?  Thanks!!


Btw...great hubby!!


----------



## mularice

Outfit pic with the marble print skirt. Can't go wrong for £17.99.


----------



## xJOLE

Chinese Warrior said:


> Run to the store, babe!!LOL
> At that price, it will go fast..another woman asked me where I picked up mine when I was in the store.
> 
> I have kinda decided that I will keep the grey. The light blush is significantly bigger (almost to my knees) while the grey ends slightly before mid thigh. Let's see if I can manage to find another blush piece.
> 
> Showed the hubby both pieces and he picked the blush. His solution: keep BOTH!&#128514;


I agree!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> I will!  I will!  LOL!  I will be San Francisco this weekend.  Hopefully I can snatch one while I am there.  Do they run small?  Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Btw...great hubby!!



Actually, I think they run big! There is only one size M available (at least here in Europe). Good luck!!! 

Hahaha yes great hubby but men are just not very helpful when it comes to fashion decisions..LOL


----------



## Chinese Warrior

xJOLE said:


> I agree!!



Haha u enabler!!)


----------



## ncch

Has anyone seen these shoes?  I was on the website and couldn't find them. Not sure if they're sold out or not out yet?  Thanks


----------



## kitzad

OMG love this thread &#128525;


----------



## kitzad

Zara jacket/coat + zara jeans &#128521;


----------



## kitzad

Zara orange jacket &#127818;&#127818;&#127818; + lightcolored flowerish jeans/pants &#127800;


----------



## kitzad

Sorry for photobombing the thread &#128514; but Zara T-shirt + striped shorts &#128153;


----------



## Chinese Warrior

kitzad said:


> View attachment 2561595
> 
> 
> Sorry for photobombing the thread &#128514; but Zara T-shirt + striped shorts &#128153;



Compliments! You wear their pieces well; that orange outerwear &#128077; love that striped shorts on you.


----------



## saira1214

kitzad said:


> Zara orange jacket &#127818;&#127818;&#127818; + lightcolored flowerish jeans/pants &#127800;



I have been contemplating getting this jacket. I own like 100 jackets though.  How is the material on this? It looks to be a little itchy/scratchy which has prevented me from getting it.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Actually, I think they run big! There is only one size M available (at least here in Europe). Good luck!!!
> 
> Hahaha yes great hubby but men are just not very helpful when it comes to fashion decisions..LOL




Thanks!!  I went to Union Square on Saturday and found them in all colors.  They only had mediums left.  I got the blush pink color since the others were damaged. =(



kitzad said:


> View attachment 2561579
> 
> 
> Zara jacket/coat + zara jeans &#128521;





kitzad said:


> Zara orange jacket &#127818;&#127818;&#127818; + lightcolored flowerish jeans/pants &#127800;





kitzad said:


> View attachment 2561595
> 
> 
> Sorry for photobombing the thread &#128514; but Zara T-shirt + striped shorts &#128153;




Great outfits!!  You look very lovely!


----------



## lavenderspice

Love your outfits kitzad! Thanks for sharing


----------



## kitzad

Chinese Warrior said:


> Compliments! You wear their pieces well; that orange outerwear &#128077; love that striped shorts on you.




Thank youuu &#128522;&#128149;


----------



## kitzad

saira1214 said:


> I have been contemplating getting this jacket. I own like 100 jackets though.  How is the material on this? It looks to be a little itchy/scratchy which has prevented me from getting it.




Well I Would say that the material is a bit itchy/scratchy. But its not veeeery itchy so it doesnt bother me... Yet lol &#128514;


----------



## kitzad

lavenderspice said:


> Love your outfits kitzad! Thanks for sharing




Thank you, I &#128156; Zara &#128522;


----------



## Paris Darling

kitzad said:


> Zara orange jacket &#127818;&#127818;&#127818; + lightcolored flowerish jeans/pants &#127800;




Love the orange! I was thinking about getting it too, since it will look good with my darker skin. But the national colour of my country is orange, so I'm afraid I will look too patriotic haha! 
Btw, are you wearing a basic white shirt? I love the collar, my I ask wear you got it?


----------



## kitzad

Paris Darling said:


> Love the orange! I was thinking about getting it too, since it will look good with my darker skin. But the national colour of my country is orange, so I'm afraid I will look too patriotic haha!
> Btw, are you wearing a basic white shirt? I love the collar, my I ask wear you got it?




Hahaha funny &#128514; At least ur country has a gorgeous national colour &#128514;&#128076;

I'm wearing some kind of tanktop under the jacket, the collar is a bit higher than normal, also that one from Zara &#128149;


----------



## kitzad

All Zara &#127800;


----------



## kelbell35

I bought two new dresses recently -




http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/dresses/mini/faux-leather-dress-c400009p1784022.html
 

http://s96.photobucket.com/user/kel...d-4ec1-817f-5f1a0c9925b6_zps091b29ae.jpg.html


 http://www.zara.com/us/en/trafaluc/dresses/lace-dress-c358031p1772516.html


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kelbell35 said:


> I bought two new dresses recently -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/dresses/mini/faux-leather-dress-c400009p1784022.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/trafaluc/dresses/lace-dress-c358031p1772516.html


Love them both!!


----------



## imlvholic

Everyone looks great!!!!

When is the next sale??? I have a very long list but I can wait


----------



## Ellapretty

I haven't purchased it (yet!) but I'm really loving their mini-city bag - it reminds me of a cross between a Celine Nano tote & a Phlilip Lim Pashli Mini:


----------



## Dressyup

Ellapretty said:


> I haven't purchased it (yet!) but I'm really loving their mini-city bag - it reminds me of a cross between a Celine Nano tote & a Phlilip Lim Pashli Mini:



It reminds me of a lot of bags. Is it real leather?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Very pretty colors!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Dressyup said:


> It reminds me of a lot of bags. Is it real leather?


No, I don't think it is leather . What other bags does it remind you of?


----------



## heartfelt

imlvholic said:


> Everyone looks great!!!!
> 
> When is the next sale??? I have a very long list but I can wait




next sale should be around June.


----------



## Mininana

Usually end of June! I hate that I always miss this sale because I always visit de states mid June lol


----------



## kitzad

Wearing my favorit zara coat today &#128525;


----------



## Princess Pink

So annoyed - just noticed that two of my (expensive) Zara necklaces have lost stones  the quality is not good!!!! NEVER buying them again no matter how cute they are!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I have not had much luck with Zara clothes this season..sizes are all weird on me..sigh! BUT, I managed to pick up a pair of sandals for my toddler. Every lil' girl needs a pair of metallic sandals, right?!


----------



## Lena186

Chinese Warrior said:


> I have not had much luck with Zara clothes this season..sizes are all weird on me..sigh! BUT, I managed to pick up a pair of sandals for my toddler. Every lil' girl needs a pair of metallic sandals, right?!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> I have not had much luck with Zara clothes this season..sizes are all weird on me..sigh! BUT, I managed to pick up a pair of sandals for my toddler. Every lil' girl needs a pair of metallic sandals, right?!


----------



## tryagain

just got it


----------



## COA345

tryagain said:


> just got it



Love the sweater!!! the details are so cute


----------



## Chinese Warrior

tryagain said:


> just got it



Super cute sweater!


----------



## xlana

Quickly popped into the store to get a pair of Zara's basic zip leggings. They're so thick and comfy, a great value at $35!! I'll probably end up getting the navy ones too.


----------



## Princess Pink

I went to purchase this today and all the necklaces were all chipped - it seems to be painted metal and doesn't hold up to wear and tear - such a shame as the necklace looks so cute, good to know though before I wasted my money


----------



## Lena186

Princess Pink said:


> I went to purchase this today and all the necklaces were all chipped - it seems to be painted metal and doesn't hold up to wear and tear - such a shame as the necklace looks so cute, good to know though before I wasted my money



It is so cute tho!


----------



## cass_andra

Ellapretty said:


> I haven't purchased it (yet!) but I'm really loving their mini-city bag - it reminds me of a cross between a Celine Nano tote & a Phlilip Lim Pashli Mini:



saw this purse IRL......was not impressed...it is poorly made and looks very cheap..so i grabbed this bag instead..what do you ladies think?! im debating about the colour


http://www.zara.com/ca/en/woman/handbags/messenger-bag-with-metal-clasp-c358019p1738121.html


----------



## mularice

cass_andra said:


> saw this purse IRL......was not impressed...it is poorly made and looks very cheap..so i grabbed this bag instead..what do you ladies think?! im debating about the colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/ca/en/woman/handbags/messenger-bag-with-metal-clasp-c358019p1738121.html




I love the colour  It's the size I'm unsure of.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

mularice said:


> I love the colour  It's the size I'm unsure of.



I saw that bag today; such a pretty and bright coral!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Is anyone delaying their purchases till the summer sale? The SALE usually starts around the third week of June here so I figured I might just wait. 

I like this Spring jacket BUT it can wait...


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Is anyone delaying their purchases till the summer sale? The SALE usually starts around the third week of June here so I figured I might just wait.
> 
> I like this Spring jacket BUT it can wait...


----------



## Princess Pink

Chinese Warrior said:


> Is anyone delaying their purchases till the summer sale? The SALE usually starts around the third week of June here so I figured I might just wait.
> 
> I like this Spring jacket BUT it can wait...


----------



## Love4H

Oh that pink jacket is so so sooooo cute!


----------



## Heaviestmatter

Chinese Warrior said:


> Is anyone delaying their purchases till the summer sale? The SALE usually starts around the third week of June here so I figured I might just wait.
> 
> I like this Spring jacket BUT it can wait...


----------



## ottery

I was thinking of buying the high waist shorts: http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/trousers/high-waist-shorts-c358005p1668349.html

But I've got a sizing problem! I have a 25" waist and I'm 5'4", but the XS is 24.4" and the S is 26". I've heard Zara runs small but also that it doesn't... 

Has anyone else made a similar purchase or had a similar experience and has some advice for me?


----------



## xJOLE

ottery said:


> I was thinking of buying the high waist shorts: http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/trousers/high-waist-shorts-c358005p1668349.html
> 
> But I've got a sizing problem! I have a 25" waist and I'm 5'4", but the XS is 24.4" and the S is 26". I've heard Zara runs small but also that it doesn't...
> 
> Has anyone else made a similar purchase or had a similar experience and has some advice for me?


I find that Zara items typically run larger, especially bottoms. I also have a 25" inch and all the pants/shorts that I've tried on that are sized XS always sit much lower on the hips than they are supposed to.


----------



## mularice

ottery said:


> I was thinking of buying the high waist shorts: http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/trousers/high-waist-shorts-c358005p1668349.html
> 
> 
> 
> But I've got a sizing problem! I have a 25" waist and I'm 5'4", but the XS is 24.4" and the S is 26". I've heard Zara runs small but also that it doesn't...
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else made a similar purchase or had a similar experience and has some advice for me?




I'd say go for the XS because I find Zara comes up big(ger) than other high street stores. I take a small and my waist is bigger than 26 for sure.


----------



## juneping

Got these recently...love them very comfy.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

juneping said:


> Got these recently...love them very comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2581492




Love them!!


----------



## am2022

me and my leather jacket addiction... have a real leather baby pink one... for its price, was willing to try a faux baby blue one this time...  the balenciaga motorcycle jacket in baby blue was a dream piece but so elusive.,,,... and this being returnable is unbeatable!


----------



## Heaviestmatter

amacasa said:


> me and my leather jacket addiction... have a real leather baby pink one... for its price, was willing to try a faux baby blue one this time...  the balenciaga motorcycle jacket in baby blue was a dream piece but so elusive.,,,... and this being returnable is unbeatable!



This jacket looks really great! Love this outfit by Swedish blogger Kenza:






(kenzas.se)


----------



## xlana

^^

I second the baby blue jacket!! That shade of baby blue is so pretty for spring! It's a nice change from black or nude leather jackets.


----------



## mularice

That baby blue leather jacket looks so cute the way it was styled.


----------



## luminosity

juneping said:


> Got these recently...love them very comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2581492



i almost bought that shoes. too bad their smallest size (which is 35) is still too big for me, also it didn't look good on me. finally i bought another shoes, it's round toe flats with look alike laser cut on it (forgot the name)

btw ladies, what do you think about this http://www.zara.com/es/en/woman/shirts/v-neck-top-with-knotted-sleeve-c358004p1789517.html ? not sure if i have to buy it now or waiting until the sale comes


----------



## juneping

luminosity said:


> i almost bought that shoes. too bad their smallest size (which is 35) is still too big for me, also it didn't look good on me. finally i bought another shoes, it's round toe flats with look alike laser cut on it (forgot the name)
> 
> btw ladies, what do you think about this http://www.zara.com/es/en/woman/shirts/v-neck-top-with-knotted-sleeve-c358004p1789517.html ? not sure if i have to buy it now or waiting until the sale comes



oh too bad...i also tried the one you bought but they didn't look good on me...the back was kind of too big on me.
re the shirt...i'd wait. is it a new trend with super short top this coming season?? i've seen a few short short tops at zara stores...


----------



## luminosity

juneping said:


> oh too bad...i also tried the one you bought but they didn't look good on me...the back was kind of too big on me.
> re the shirt...i'd wait. is it a new trend with super short top this coming season?? i've seen a few short short tops at zara stores...



re shoes : it's love at the first sight, but really, i thought because it's pointy flats, size 35 will fit and looks good on me, but the look alike laser cut shoes, though i bought in size 36, it's not too big for me and much prettier on my foot! but it hurts when i wore it for the first time

for the shirt, it's v-neck top with knot, not crop top style. i dont like crop top, dunno why.
that top, should i buy it now or waiting for the sale?


----------



## juneping

luminosity said:


> re shoes : it's love at the first sight, but really, i thought because it's pointy flats, size 35 will fit and looks good on me, but the look alike laser cut shoes, though i bought in size 36, it's not too big for me and much prettier on my foot! but it hurts when i wore it for the first time
> 
> for the shirt, it's v-neck top with knot, not crop top style. i dont like crop top, dunno why.
> that top, should i buy it now or waiting for the sale?



if it's very versatile in your wardrobe, i'd buy it full price and you will wear it often. but if it's something along okay and you "kind of" like it, then i'd wait.
at this moment of my life, i usually wait for sale on something i really like and foresee myself wearing it a lot.


----------



## luminosity

juneping said:


> if it's very versatile in your wardrobe, i'd buy it full price and you will wear it often. but if it's something along okay and you "kind of" like it, then i'd wait.
> at this moment of my life, i usually wait for sale on something i really like and foresee myself wearing it a lot.



thank you for the answer! will wait for the sale


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies! Is anyone eying anything from Zara? 

I just saw the following items online and they all scream Spring/Summer! Bring on the heat))


----------



## Love Of My Life

There are some great spring looks from Zara...& do love a white shirt


----------



## imlvholic

luminosity said:


> re shoes : it's love at the first sight, but really, i thought because it's pointy flats, size 35 will fit and looks good on me, but the look alike laser cut shoes, though i bought in size 36, it's not too big for me and much prettier on my foot! but it hurts when i wore it for the first time
> 
> for the shirt, it's v-neck top with knot, not crop top style. i dont like crop top, dunno why.
> that top, should i buy it now or waiting for the sale?


I've been eyeing this top too & so many other cute items at Zara, but I need to hold on till sale because I always regret buying full price, then see them on deep sales later. June is just around the corner.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I hear u, babe! I am also holding out for the sale!!!!!!


----------



## Lena186

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! Is anyone eying anything from Zara?
> 
> I just saw the following items online and they all scream Spring/Summer! Bring on the heat))


----------



## luminosity

imlvholic said:


> I've been eyeing this top too & so many other cute items at Zara, but I need to hold on till sale because I always regret buying full price, then see them on deep sales later. June is just around the corner.



yeah, it was love at the first sight. and this dress is sooooo lovely.
has anyone seen this dress? how's the fabric and the fit?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Okie, reporting live from the store...&#128513;

The lace shoes are a mess, already fraying on the racks?! 

The striped pants are so lovely, so French chic. Hope I did some justice to them..


----------



## luminosity

Chinese Warrior said:


> Okie, reporting live from the store...&#128513;
> 
> The lace shoes are a mess, already fraying on the racks?!
> 
> The striped pants are so lovely, so French chic. Hope I did some justice to them..


----------



## Chinese Warrior

luminosity said:


> yeah, it was love at the first sight. and this dress is sooooo lovely.
> has anyone seen this dress? how's the fabric and the fit?



Nope, dear..But I reckon I will be seeing it very soon as I am based in Spain, motherland of Zara..ha! Very pretty dress there!


----------



## erinrose

Chinese Warrior said:


> Is anyone delaying their purchases till the summer sale? The SALE usually starts around the third week of June here so I figured I might just wait.
> 
> I like this Spring jacket BUT it can wait...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

erinrose said:


> I got this jacket a week ago and I have worn it every day since I got it! It is amazing for spring, so light and comfortable but still adds enough warmth. The fab color doesn´t huer either. It´s expensive but totally worth it in my opinion. A great buy!
> 
> Hi there! Any chance of pictures?) I can just imagine its versatility! The shape is amazing, right? That fab PINK! &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> I tried it on again before a trip and was so tempted to get it!! But, I already own a light pink Spring jacket (in a similar shape as well)  so I really have no excuse to buy it UNLESS it is drastically reduced...
> 
> 
> You look amazing!


Thanks! I am going to try to wait for the sale; I am on a decluttering mode..


----------



## mularice

Just bought this jacket, really love it. I think I can dress it up and down. Would look pretty with my classic Chanel flap bags.

Also picked up snakeskin print leggings. They are almost a neoprene material so quite thick without being too warm. I'm usually a small (and I've gotten fat recently) but the legs were a little roomy so I sized down to the XS so they were super fitted like leggings ought to be.


----------



## bakeacookie

mularice said:


> View attachment 2592876
> View attachment 2592877
> 
> 
> Just bought this jacket, really love it. I think I can dress it up and down. Would look pretty with my classic Chanel flap bags.
> 
> Also picked up snakeskin print leggings. They are almost a neoprene material so quite thick without being too warm. I'm usually a small (and I've gotten fat recently) but the legs were a little roomy so I sized down to the XS so they were super fitted like leggings ought to be.




I love this jacket! 

Is it worth to buy Zara full price or should I take my chances when there's a sale? I recently purged a few jackets so I'm looking for a new one.


----------



## mularice

bakeacookie said:


> I love this jacket!
> 
> Is it worth to buy Zara full price or should I take my chances when there's a sale? I recently purged a few jackets so I'm looking for a new one.




Personally I think it's worth it full price. But I'm sure it will hit the sale in the summer. Right now I think I'll get enough wear out of it to justify paying full price whereas in summer when the sale is I probably won't wear it much.


----------



## bakeacookie

mularice said:


> Personally I think it's worth it full price. But I'm sure it will hit the sale in the summer. Right now I think I'll get enough wear out of it to justify paying full price whereas in summer when the sale is I probably won't wear it much.




Thanks for the input! I'll go see if they have this in store for me to try on!


----------



## mularice

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks for the input! I'll go see if they have this in store for me to try on!




They have something similar but in a less structured finish with two diagonal pocket zips instead of one. It didn't fit me as good as this.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

luminosity said:


> yeah, it was love at the first sight. and this dress is sooooo lovely.
> has anyone seen this dress? how's the fabric and the fit?



Hi there! I saw the dress; it's thin cotton with very little stretch. I did not try it on but from looking at it, it will hit me right at the knee or below. I am 1.6 for reference. The print is just as lovely in person.


----------



## luminosity

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there! I saw the dress; it's thin cotton with very little stretch. I did not try it on but from looking at it, it will hit me right at the knee or below. I am 1.6 for reference. The print is just as lovely in person.



thanks dear! yes, the print is so lovely, but from what you wrote, better wait for the sale. hope that the stocks are not runs out till the sale. again, many thanks


----------



## xlana

Popped into a Zara today and got the draped mini skirt in grey marl! An absolute steal at only $16 (and no tax in NYC since it's under $110!)

Other things that caught my eye in the store were the navy cargo jacket with faux leather sleeves, the white dress with faux leather sleeves, and the faux leather powder blue jacket. They're all very nice in person and accurate with what it looks like online!!

I didn't see the velour blazer with faux leather detailing (second picture) though which I really wanted to feel in person. Has anyone seen the blazer irl? If so is the material sort of jersey like??


----------



## saira1214

xlana said:


> Popped into a Zara today and got the draped mini skirt in grey marl! An absolute steal at only $16 (and no tax in NYC since it's under $110!)
> 
> 
> 
> Other things that caught my eye in the store were the navy cargo jacket with faux leather sleeves, the white dress with faux leather sleeves, and the faux leather powder blue jacket. They're all very nice in person and accurate with what it looks like online!!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the velour blazer with faux leather detailing (second picture) though which I really wanted to feel in person. Has anyone seen the blazer irl? If so is the material sort of jersey like??



I have the blazer and really like it. It is a jersey material but still looks nice.


----------



## xlana

saira1214 said:


> I have the blazer and really like it. It is a jersey material but still looks nice.



Thank you!! I've been looking for a more casual looking blazer, and I think this one will be perfect.


----------



## mularice

Just bought these shoes and this cute chain detail top.

Shoes seem to be fairly comfortable but I think the front strap might start to dig later on.

Top is simple but a nice detail. The chain is actually plastic which is a bit annoying, hoped it was more weighted in being metal but it's nice nonetheless.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Those snake print shoes are so beautiful! I am going to have to see that top in person; I saw online it is available in white.


----------



## mularice

Chinese Warrior said:


> Those snake print shoes are so beautiful! I am going to have to see that top in person; I saw online it is available in white.




I pretty much only wear black, white and grey and I wasn't sure whether to get the top in black or white. But I think I'll wear the black more.

Happy with the shoes!


----------



## xlana

mularice said:


> Just bought these shoes and this cute chain detail top.
> 
> Shoes seem to be fairly comfortable but I think the front strap might start to dig later on.
> 
> Top is simple but a nice detail. The chain is actually plastic which is a bit annoying, hoped it was more weighted in being metal but it's nice nonetheless.
> 
> View attachment 2595879
> 
> View attachment 2595880



Love the shoes! If I wasn't a size 5 shoe, I would totally get that pair and lots of other Zara shoes I like! 

Also, I didn't see it in the store when I went the other day but I decided to buy the black & white printed dress online to possibly wear to a wedding next weekend. Hopefully it'll fit well! I especially love the mesh cutouts at the shoulders.


----------



## mularice

xlana said:


> Love the shoes! If I wasn't a size 5 shoe, I would totally get that pair and lots of other Zara shoes I like!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I didn't see it in the store when I went the other day but I decided to buy the black & white printed dress online to possibly wear to a wedding next weekend. Hopefully it'll fit well! I especially love the mesh cutouts at the shoulders.




I keep seeing this online and keep wondering if I should buy it. I think it'll look lovely!


----------



## xlana

mularice said:


> I keep seeing this online and keep wondering if I should buy it. I think it'll look lovely!



I hope it'll look okay too!! The sleeves look a tad bit long, but it could still work I think. I'll post when I get it!


----------



## saintgermain

are Zara shoes comfortable? I always see such cute styles but worry because a lot of them aren't leather? Do they rub?


----------



## mularice

saintgermain said:


> are Zara shoes comfortable? I always see such cute styles but worry because a lot of them aren't leather? Do they rub?




Zara shoes are hit and miss with me. Depends on the general style / cut of the shoe.


----------



## minxe

Can anyone who has this skirt please comment on the fit/quality? Thanks!


----------



## Lena186

saintgermain said:


> are Zara shoes comfortable? I always see such cute styles but worry because a lot of them aren't leather? Do they rub?



Actually I have good experiences with some and no so good with others.I guess just like many other shoes even branded ones you have to try them on and see what work for your feet


----------



## mishybelle

luminosity said:


> yeah, it was love at the first sight. and this dress is sooooo lovely.
> has anyone seen this dress? how's the fabric and the fit?



I saw this in store yesterday, but didn't get close enough to examine it. The aqua is much brighter in person and lent for a more tropical look than modern floral. I have to admit that it looks better online than what I saw in person


----------



## ninjanna

saintgermain said:


> are Zara shoes comfortable? I always see such cute styles but worry because a lot of them aren't leather? Do they rub?


I find that the flats are comfortable, depending on the style. My owl and white leopard print slippers are so comfy, i always take them when i travel because they're so comfortable.
I've got above the ankle cut out boots that are really comfortable. The black/white sneakers i bought from them are also quite comfortable.


----------



## jetstream7

saintgermain said:


> are Zara shoes comfortable? I always see such cute styles but worry because a lot of them aren't leather? Do they rub?


 
I found they do, and b/c the insoles tend not to be leather, they're not breathable either. So I stopped buying them and got rid of the pairs I had (save for 1 pair of boots) years ago.


----------



## cece1

mularice said:


> Just bought these shoes and this cute chain detail top.
> 
> Shoes seem to be fairly comfortable but I think the front strap might start to dig later on.
> 
> Top is simple but a nice detail. The chain is actually plastic which is a bit annoying, hoped it was more weighted in being metal but it's nice nonetheless.
> 
> View attachment 2595879
> 
> View attachment 2595880


I just picked up the same sandals and they are very comfy and TTS.


----------



## mularice

cece1 said:


> I just picked up the same sandals and they are very comfy and TTS.




Agree they are TTS. I'm a true 36.5 and find the 37 a bit big but sometimes the 36 is too squishy. I went with a 37 with these just because I have slightly wider feet and thought that bit of space would be better.


----------



## tryagain

Zara beige top & navy/white dots shorts


----------



## xlana

tryagain said:


> Zara beige top & navy/white dots shorts



Super cute!! Very nice spring/summer outfit!


----------



## saintgermain

great outfit!


----------



## tryagain

Perfect !


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Saw my dream cream shorts in the store night; did not get to try it as the store was uber crowded. It looked so pretty...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

tryagain said:


> Zara beige top & navy/white dots shorts



Very pretty outfit! I was eying the shorts too but the sizing did not work for me...oh well


----------



## xlana

Got the black and white printed dress!! It's even better in real life than it is online! First off, I thought the fabric was cotton and sort of thin and stiff since it didn't hug the model's body at all. The dress is actually that thick neoprene/scuba stretchy material which I love! The lovely mesh cutout details on the shoulders are done well. I was afraid the shoulders would be too long since they looked long on the model, but they aren't.

Definitely a keeper, and I can't believe it was $80. Great dress at a great price!


----------



## Andie25

I love the print of the dress! I think it will look great with bright/neon accessories!


----------



## Andie25

I recently got these Chanel-inspired cap toe pumps. I love them! 

Source pic: zara.com


----------



## tryagain

Chinese Warrior said:


> Very pretty outfit! I was eying the shorts too but the sizing did not work for me...oh well



 good luck to u


----------



## Hdream

girls please help, anybody see this jumpsuit in white. Thank you&#127802;


----------



## erinrose

In love with this pink Zara coat! (sorry about the messy background)


----------



## xlana

Andie25 said:


> I love the print of the dress! I think it will look great with bright/neon accessories!



Yes! I think the print is nice for spring/summer because it has a tropical vibe to it! I was also thinking about accessorizing it by layering necklaces, one of which is a neon yellow necklace!


----------



## glistenpearls

What do you think of the new leather biker jacket? I tried it on today and I love it especially the gold hdw, but the price ($269) considerably cheaper than typical real leather jacket. Anybody has one? or do you ever own leather jacket from Zara? How's the quality in regards to peeling etc?

My other purchases with Zara sometimes is a hit and miss. I love all my pants from Zara but had some terrible tops from them (too thin and it ripped). TIA!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

erinrose said:


> In love with this pink Zara coat! (sorry about the messy background)



U wear the coat very well!!! I am also in love with this piece


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Did anyone else buy this? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I saw a 60ish lady wearing it with a shirt and boyfriend jeans and leopard print sneakers, just my kind of everyday look. So, I pretty much ran to the store) 

Worn it today with a denim blue shirt dress and camouflage sneakers.


----------



## Princess Pink

My purchases from yesterday!

Both are gorgeous - I am addicted to these types of jackets and have soooooo many, let's hope the trend lasts long/they remain a classic! I am going to wear this one with white jeans or dress, also light denim jeans (as per Zara photo) - any other ideas? The pinky/red tone of the necklace is just fabulous, will go with so many tops, am excited to wear it out! The necklace is painted enamel so hope it holds up (chip prone).


----------



## Princess Pink

erinrose said:


> In love with this pink Zara coat! (sorry about the messy background)



I like it worn with black! My inspiration was for the look below too. Have purchased this jacket - it was very much a guilty purchase which I debated for ages, due to the price & was hoping to wait to the sale; but it's now sold out in my local Zaras so this knowledge that it wouldn't have made the sales has eased the pain 

Have had some very hot days though and it's now currently too warm to wear!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Your inspiration photo's pairing is cool too!) 

I am so waiting for the sale to score that pink coat; will see how I fare. surprisingly, that pink coat is not very well received in my area. 

I am eying this top. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Telling myself to hang in there as the sale is just a month away!


----------



## xlana

Princess Pink said:


> My purchases from yesterday!
> 
> Both are gorgeous - I am addicted to these types of jackets and have soooooo many, let's hope the trend lasts long/they remain a classic! I am going to wear this one with white jeans or dress, also light denim jeans (as per Zara photo) - any other ideas? The pinky/red tone of the necklace is just fabulous, will go with so many tops, am excited to wear it out! The necklace is painted enamel so hope it holds up (chip prone).



I'm planning to purchase the necklace to wear to a wedding! (so many weddings this spring summer to attend to this year!). My dress has a pretty girly floral print to it. Is it really more of a coral/red color irl though? It looks pretty hot pink in the photos online, and coral would match my dress better.


----------



## Princess Pink

xlana said:


> I'm planning to purchase the necklace to wear to a wedding! (so many weddings this spring summer to attend to this year!). My dress has a pretty girly floral print to it. Is it really more of a coral/red color irl though? It looks pretty hot pink in the photos online, and coral would match my dress better.



It's definitely not hot pink - the colour is basically red - with coral undertones - and it just so beautiful  I can't stop going on about it lol, even wore it around the house with my sweatpants yesterday hehe

The only thing I would like to mention - you said your dress has a girly floral print (sounds lovely) but I think the necklace - both the style and colour - is SUCH a statement, I don't think it would suit to be worn against many patterns - I think it just needs a plain coloured top - but of course I haven't seen your dress so it may just work! Something to consider though. Hope you get the necklace soon, my local Zara had only 2 left the other day! It needs to come in other colours too!


----------



## dr3amimxage

mularice said:


> Just bought these shoes and this cute chain detail top.
> 
> Shoes seem to be fairly comfortable but I think the front strap might start to dig later on.
> 
> Top is simple but a nice detail. The chain is actually plastic which is a bit annoying, hoped it was more weighted in being metal but it's nice nonetheless.
> 
> View attachment 2595879
> 
> View attachment 2595880



Those are very cute heels. How do you like them so far?


----------



## popcorndreams

glistenpearls said:


> What do you think of the new leather biker jacket? I tried it on today and I love it especially the gold hdw, but the price ($269) considerably cheaper than typical real leather jacket. Anybody has one? or do you ever own leather jacket from Zara? How's the quality in regards to peeling etc?
> 
> My other purchases with Zara sometimes is a hit and miss. I love all my pants from Zara but had some terrible tops from them (too thin and it ripped). TIA!



I have a leather jacket from Zara and it is still in great condition! No peeling.
The quality is great and it feels way more expensive than what I paid for


----------



## xlana

Princess Pink said:


> It's definitely not hot pink - the colour is basically red - with coral undertones - and it just so beautiful  I can't stop going on about it lol, even wore it around the house with my sweatpants yesterday hehe
> 
> The only thing I would like to mention - you said your dress has a girly floral print (sounds lovely) but I think the necklace - both the style and colour - is SUCH a statement, I don't think it would suit to be worn against many patterns - I think it just needs a plain coloured top - but of course I haven't seen your dress so it may just work! Something to consider though. Hope you get the necklace soon, my local Zara had only 2 left the other day! It needs to come in other colours too!



Thanks for the reply! I saw it yesterday in person and purchased it. It is more of a red, hot coral, with a little bit of hot pink in it. And I agree it is a very big statement necklace, and it's quite heavy too! I paired it with my floral dress and I think it still works since the same color is reflected in some of the flowers in my dress, but it would probably look even better with a black dress. I definitely plan to recycle the necklace and wear it my black dresses!


----------



## starrysky7

I want to get the leather jacket too, I have a nude one from zara from 2 years ago and it is quite delicate and does show slight damage, I just hope this one will be a bit sturdier... I just really love the style!


----------



## Princess Pink

xlana said:


> Thanks for the reply! I saw it yesterday in person and purchased it. It is more of a red, hot coral, with a little bit of hot pink in it. And I agree it is a very big statement necklace, and it's quite heavy too! I paired it with my floral dress and I think it still works since the same color is reflected in some of the flowers in my dress, but it would probably look even better with a black dress. I definitely plan to recycle the necklace and wear it my black dresses!



Oh the combo sounds lovely - like the idea of black too - I wore mine yesterday with a white top and navy blue skirt - love love love this necklace!


----------



## mularice

dr3amimxage said:


> Those are very cute heels. How do you like them so far?




I really like them, I have wide feet though so the front strap kinda digs into my foot but otherwise I find them easy to walk in and relatively comfortable.


----------



## myown

recently I got 2 very oversized jumper and green pants at zara. I wanted to look them up online but I can´t find them. In the past that happened before. is that common? do they have different stuff online and in shops?


----------



## Addicted2Glam

I just left Barcelona yesterday and loved shopping in Zara there! I bought a red leather jacket, white silk top, brown colored coated skinny jeans, a coral V-neck blouse, off white mini dress and orange statement necklace.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Can you ladies tell me which items are of the better quality? I know some can have issues.


----------



## Princess Pink

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Can you ladies tell me which items are of the better quality? I know some can have issues.



I find with Zara there are no rules  it's really hit and miss and good/bad luck. I just purchased a blouse and it went through the wash (as per instructions) and shrunk about two sizes. But I have other blouses the same that haven't done that. Must say the one staple which I find consistently good (excellent) quality is their blazers. No issues there. But that's the only item I can say with confidence.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Princess Pink said:


> I find with Zara there are no rules  it's really hit and miss and good/bad luck. I just purchased a blouse and it went through the wash (as per instructions) and shrunk about two sizes. But I have other blouses the same that haven't done that. Must say the one staple which I find consistently good (excellent) quality is their blazers. No issues there. But that's the only item I can say with confidence.



I have to agree with Princess pink. My best buys from them in the last two years have been their skinny jeans. I have about 5 and they fit me like a glove and does not stretch out at all. Next up are their dresses from their spring/summer  collection. I do hand wash them and so far, the colors have stayed vibrant. AND, who can forget that black skort?! Best value for $ in my books.)


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Princess Pink said:


> I find with Zara there are no rules  it's really hit and miss and good/bad luck. I just purchased a blouse and it went through the wash (as per instructions) and shrunk about two sizes. But I have other blouses the same that haven't done that. Must say the one staple which I find consistently good (excellent) quality is their blazers. No issues there. But that's the only item I can say with confidence.



Thanks! The pics online look so nice. I guess I can order one or two things and see how it turns out.


----------



## xlana

Princess Pink said:


> Oh the combo sounds lovely - like the idea of black too - I wore mine yesterday with a white top and navy blue skirt - love love love this necklace!



I thought I'd share my outfit that I ended up wearing to the wedding! Got many compliments on my outfit that included the Zara necklace!! Although the necklace is pretty heavy in real life, it didn't affect my neck (I wore it for more than 5 hours).


----------



## jetstream7

xlana said:


> I thought I'd share my outfit that I ended up wearing to the wedding! Got many compliments on my outfit that included the Zara necklace!! Although the necklace is pretty heavy in real life, it didn't affect my neck (I wore it for more than 5 hours).


 
lovely


----------



## HeartMyMJs

xlana said:


> I thought I'd share my outfit that I ended up wearing to the wedding! Got many compliments on my outfit that included the Zara necklace!! Although the necklace is pretty heavy in real life, it didn't affect my neck (I wore it for more than 5 hours).



So lovely!!


----------



## xlana

jetstream7 said:


> lovely





HeartMyMJs said:


> So lovely!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

xlana said:


> I thought I'd share my outfit that I ended up wearing to the wedding! Got many compliments on my outfit that included the Zara necklace!! Although the necklace is pretty heavy in real life, it didn't affect my neck (I wore it for more than 5 hours).



Pretty!


----------



## xlana

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Pretty!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

xlana said:


> I thought I'd share my outfit that I ended up wearing to the wedding! Got many compliments on my outfit that included the Zara necklace!! Although the necklace is pretty heavy in real life, it didn't affect my neck (I wore it for more than 5 hours).



It's perfect for a Spring wedding!


----------



## xlana

Chinese Warrior said:


> It's perfect for a Spring wedding!



Thank you!! That's exactly the thought I was aiming for since the wedding was over Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## Princess Pink

xlana said:


> I thought I'd share my outfit that I ended up wearing to the wedding! Got many compliments on my outfit that included the Zara necklace!! Although the necklace is pretty heavy in real life, it didn't affect my neck (I wore it for more than 5 hours).



Thanks for posting - that looks so gorgeous and summery! The necklace definitely isn't too much with the dress floral, I really love it and it's given me the inspiration to be more bold with choices when wearing the necklace (at the moment I'm only trying out plain tops and blouses) - also the KS earrings that match the flower detail in the necklace - so perfect!

 yes the necklace is pretty heavy! I've only worn mine for probably 3-4 hours max and it seems to be a relief to take it off LOL won't jump on the scales with it on that's for sure!


----------



## xlana

Princess Pink said:


> Thanks for posting - that looks so gorgeous and summery! The necklace definitely isn't too much with the dress floral, I really love it and it's given me the inspiration to be more bold with choices when wearing the necklace (at the moment I'm only trying out plain tops and blouses) - also the KS earrings that match the flower detail in the necklace - so perfect!
> 
> yes the necklace is pretty heavy! I've only worn mine for probably 3-4 hours max and it seems to be a relief to take it off LOL *won't jump on the scales with it on that's for sure!*



LOLOL yes!! _Definitely_ do not go on the scale with this necklace on! You're at least 2lbs heavier!

Thank you for the lovely compliments!! I just think as long as all the colors/pattern in your outfit work together with the dress, it would be fine! My floral pattern was pretty muted and subtle, so I think it worked well with the necklace! Please do post when you get around to pairing it with a pattern or print!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Just bought these two lovelies 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I'm really loving the necklace and faux leather skort is hot!


----------



## lovemysavior

Best white jeans ever and loving these Zara heels so much.


----------



## lovemysavior

Sorry I don't know why the pic didn't attach...


----------



## rusty2011

There is an article in the New York Times style section today about how popular Zara is with those who work in the fashion industry. Those who love Zara are "in the fashion know".


----------



## Antonia

rusty2011 said:


> There is an article in the New York Times style section today about how popular Zara is with those who work in the fashion industry. Those who love Zara are "in the fashion know".


 

Hey, thanks for mentioning that!  Here is the link if anyone is interested! 
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/05/fashion/zara-where-insiders-look-for-an-edge.html?ref=fashion&_r=1

I have a weakness for Zara!  I agree with everything they said.  I know some say it's 'fast fashion' but out of all the fast fashion stores, this one is my alltime favorite because it does exude more upscale quality.  Before my local Zara closed (so bummed about that!) I used to go in there about once a month and everything was neat and clean and it felt like you were shopping in a high end boutique.  Now I browse on line but I don't shop as much since I'm trying to stay focused on minimalism-lol!


----------



## Paris Darling

Myown: Every two weeks there is a new collection coming at Zara, so that's probably why you couldn't find it online. 

Thanks for the article! 

I love Zara, but honestly, the winter and summer collection dissappointed me. Didn't really buy anything the last couple of months. Although I'm hoping I can find a yellow jacket in sale.


----------



## sarahlouise06

lovemysavior said:


> Best white jeans ever and loving these Zara heels so much.



Oh wiaow - they are so fab on you! Thank you for posting this, I've seen them online and wondered what they look like on.

I've bought a few things from Zara, only have a few pics....also buying a pair of sandals from there ATM and for £19.99 they are amazing!

Ps. The floral dress isn't from Zara but the big necklace is, pretty sure everything I'm wearing is still available online. I  it all. If someone set me free in Zara with £1000 I could walk out with so many outfits, but alas that is not life....and unfortunately I know if I was given £1000 I'd spend it on a bag!!!


----------



## dewdrop08

sarahlouise06 said:


> Oh wiaow - they are so fab on you! Thank you for posting this, I've seen them online and wondered what they look like on.
> 
> I've bought a few things from Zara, only have a few pics....also buying a pair of sandals from there ATM and for £19.99 they are amazing!
> 
> Ps. The floral dress isn't from Zara but the big necklace is, pretty sure everything I'm wearing is still available online. I  it all. If someone set me free in Zara with £1000 I could walk out with so many outfits, but alas that is not life....and unfortunately I know if I was given £1000 I'd spend it on a bag!!!



I love all of them. I've such a hard time finding something that suits me at Zara. But I admire them on others. Sigh


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

I love Zara but...I don't shop there often :\


----------



## imlvholic

I love to shop at Zara a lot & I agree with the article too. I can't get enough of their minimal white tops, jeans, linen ts, jackets & Celinisque silhouettes. I can't wait for the sale.


----------



## Ditchwitch27

Glad I saw this thread! I have been doing online shopping at Zara for several months now. I love how it's so easy to return items that don't fit. Being a foreigner in another country doing online shopping, Zara is a gold mine!

I can't wait for the grand sale to snap up some more great finds!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I have to check out this dress next week!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 2644317
> View attachment 2644318
> 
> I have to check out this dress next week!




Love that dress!!!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

The "leather wide heeled sandal" is only $35.99 on the app right now. Is that a mistake?? I bought the black a while ago for like $70 or $80! My size is sold out in both colors otherwise id get another pair!


----------



## Andrini

Kitties Are Cute said:


> The "leather wide heeled sandal" is only $35.99 on the app right now. Is that a mistake?? I bought the black a while ago for like $70 or $80! My size is sold out in both colors otherwise id get another pair!




What do you think about the sizing? Im usually 7.5 on other shoes but with zara i can go 37 or 38. Is running small? Or big? Is it comfy? Or slipping down??

Thanks in advance sorry too many question =p


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Andrini said:


> What do you think about the sizing? Im usually 7.5 on other shoes but with zara i can go 37 or 38. Is running small? Or big? Is it comfy? Or slipping down??
> 
> Thanks in advance sorry too many question =p
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




For me they run larger! I'm a 6.5 and can do 37 and 36 in Zara shoes depending on the style, but I take a 36 in these. I'd grab them while they're still $35! The soles are suede, like designer heels.


----------



## Andrini

Thanks so muchhhhhh !!! I'll buy them now!!!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Casi

Longtime lurker, first time poster. I've gotten really into Zara in the last year and have checked this thread at sale time.  


Not particularly summery, but I really like this simple bucket bag that is on sale. Anyone seen it in person? How is the quality of the leather purses? 
http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/special-prices/drawstring-bucket-bag-c408501p1697119.html
 I've only purchased a skort, Ts, and some blouses and sweaters from Zara, which have varied in quality. I wasn't impressed with their shoes when I made the drive to check them out in person, but this is leather so maybe it is better? Not sure what it was even priced originally. I refrained from checking out their website since the winter sale. It's cheap now and I really want a black leather bucket bag, but the last thing I need is another bag I'm not wild about if the quality isn't great.


----------



## Casi

ok, I just realized that is not leather. Got confused with the moto boots on sale, maybe? :o Anyway, still cute, but I will probably pass. I have other nonleather bags but I feel like their fake leather isn't always great.


----------



## Casi

Well I see I killed the thread with my moronic leather/nonleather babbling.   Anyway I bought the purse and the wide-heeled sandals mentioned above as well in black (! and now they're back in 10 in nude as well, *sigh*) so will report in if anyone is interested in the purse quality besides me. 


Because a shoe size 10 is having a day on the shoe sales, has anyone tried their leather biker ankle boots? It may be sunny and 85 here, but I really need a new pair and know I will be happy in the fall if I try these. http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/special-prices/leather-biker-ankle-boot-c408501p1751073.html.  
Anyone have them? There are two others in my size as well (the zip-ups) but the above with the narrow horizontal strapys/buckles are my favorites.


----------



## summer2815

Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 2644317
> View attachment 2644318
> 
> I have to check out this dress next week!



That dress is amazing!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Casi said:


> Well I see I killed the thread with my moronic leather/nonleather babbling.   Anyway I bought the purse and the wide-heeled sandals mentioned above as well in black (! and now they're back in 10 in nude as well, *sigh*) so will report in if anyone is interested in the purse quality besides me.
> 
> 
> Because a shoe size 10 is having a day on the shoe sales, has anyone tried their leather biker ankle boots? It may be sunny and 85 here, but I really need a new pair and know I will be happy in the fall if I try these. http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/special-prices/leather-biker-ankle-boot-c408501p1751073.html.
> Anyone have them? There are two others in my size as well (the zip-ups) but the above with the narrow horizontal strapys/buckles are my favorites.



LOL, no u did not kill the thread! Nothing can stop die hard Zara fans here... good luck with your buys, but hey the SALE is happening anytime soooooon...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love that dress!!!



HeartMyMJs and Summer2815; that dress is really lovely in person!!! Just too low cut for my liking..my girls were quite on display in it


----------



## Casi

There are some goodies on sale now...and those suede cut out boots back in my size. oh dear.  Is another bigger one looming? In the US as well?  I had forgotten how much I got at the winter sale. I'm in trouble.  Could use some dresses though.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Absolutely, there is a bigger sale just round the corner; Zara needs to clear their spring/summer collection!! 

Here in southern Spain, the sale usually happens next week!! I cannot wait!


----------



## xJOLE

I asked in-store (I'm in Canada) and they still hadn't received any news about the sale yet.. Hoping it's soon! I've been avoiding the store as much as possible so that I could really go for it during the sale!


----------



## micron

The London sale is online NOW!   Started at midnight!  Happy Shopping everyone!


----------



## shopingisfun

So I never really shopped in Zara's and today I decided to look at their things online since a new one opened in Cross County Mall.  I see they have some really cute items.  

Question: Do they ever have really good sales even though they're regular prices is not too pricey?  Do they every have coupon deals?


----------



## gymangel812

shopingisfun said:


> So I never really shopped in Zara's and today I decided to look at their things online since a new one opened in Cross County Mall.  I see they have some really cute items.
> 
> Question: Do they ever have really good sales even though they're regular prices is not too pricey?  Do they every have coupon deals?


no coupons. sale should be starting soon. discount varies per item. there are a few markdowns.


----------



## mularice

Sale as already started this morning (UK) online. Nothing has peaked my interest but I suspect it's because I bought everything full price &#128555;


----------



## Belladiva79

mularice said:


> Sale as already started this morning (UK) online. Nothing has peaked my interest but I suspect it's because I bought everything full price &#128555;




Oh wow already! I wonder if the US will be tomorrow.


----------



## samina

Anyone ordered from uk sale online today?

I placed a quick order whn I woke up was still half asleep hope I didn't order the wrong sizes!
Got 2 flats, glitter sandals, 2 tops, a dress and a pair of loafers for my lil bro as a bday present(it's on Monday)


----------



## mularice

Belladiva79 said:


> Oh wow already! I wonder if the US will be tomorrow.




I heard US might be later


----------



## green.bee

mularice said:


> I heard US might be later




US sale starts June 20, 00:00 EST


----------



## atomicballerina

green.bee said:


> US sale starts June 20, 00:00 EST


I am so excited about their sale tomorrow! Its always insanely packed but its so worth it


----------



## imlvholic

Omg! Can't wait, I've been holding off buying the full price. I'm eyeing on a lot of stuff.


----------



## jessdressed

The sale is on now online !!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Still waiting for the SALE to start here in southern Spain............


----------



## Mia Bella

Loving this twisted tank that I just bought. 














I placed my order yesterday before the sale (didn't know about it!) and of course the denim shorts and tanks I bought have been reduced. ush:


----------



## Casi

The store nearer to me just opened two days ago, but of course most of what I was eyeing wasn't there. I held off on a few things online that sold out, but I picked up some nice basic Ts in the store that I never would have noticed online and am ordering the leather ballerina with metal cap toe. (Anyone have that?) Their heeled sandals didn't impress me in person, but! I'm glad I ordered the wide-heeled sandals mentioned above. So fun. I'm glad they were mentioned. Breaking me out of my low-heel rut.  Loved many skirts in person but know I just won't get much wear out of them (sadly).


----------



## Casi

AAaand a poplin skirt and jumpsuit ("printed playsuit" but that makes me sound 5) made it's way into my order too. Can't wait. At least now returns will be easier if they don't work out. 


That twisted tank is cute. I don't see it on the site? Ts seem so boring to buy but honestly I pretty much live in them so they need to be cute and flattering.


eta: orange is apparently having a moment? I had no idea. So many cute items that only came in black, white, and ORANGE. It's cute, just not for me.


----------



## imlvholic

Most of the stuff I'm eyeing have sold out on my size if not totally sold out online. Too bad since there's no Zara store in Hawaii  I hope they replenish stocks, or I'll have to wait till my next NY trip.


----------



## Rina337

I adore Zara for their black and white silk shirts. Lovely quality for a decent price. 
Sadly, some of their garments fit my body terribly... Or just don't like me...


----------



## Casi

So, like the winter sale I'm assuming they will continue reducing? Does anyone know how long they wait to do this?  Or if they usually keep reducing? 


Certain items aren't on my must have list, but I know if they didn't sell out and kept getting reduced I wouldn't be able to resist. I keep checking a little obsessively though.


----------



## yakusoku.af

imlvholic said:


> Most of the stuff I'm eyeing have sold out on my size if not totally sold out online. Too bad since there's no Zara store in Hawaii  I hope they replenish stocks, or I'll have to wait till my next NY trip.




I know how you feel! I hope Zara comes to Hawaii when the Ala Moana expansion is done! 
But at least Zara ships faster than H&m! H&m uses some super slow shipping that goes from a boat from California to Hawaii so it takes 3 weeks to get here. My Zara orders get here in a week. And the new H&M in Waikiki never has the things I want from the website and everything is so picked over so I end having to wait 3 weeks for everything.


----------



## imlvholic

yakusoku.af said:


> I know how you feel! I hope Zara comes to Hawaii when the Ala Moana expansion is done!
> But at least Zara ships faster than H&m! H&m uses some super slow shipping that goes from a boat from California to Hawaii so it takes 3 weeks to get here. My Zara orders get here in a week. And the new H&M in Waikiki never has the things I want from the website and everything is so picked over so I end having to wait 3 weeks for everything.



I know, I don't know what's getting Zara too long to finally come to Hawaii. I go to NY almost every month, so I always shop there. 

Thank God I'm not a fan of H&M, everytime I go there (NY Stores), I always come out with nothing & most of the time they false advertised, most clothes are not available in the stores. Also, they only look good in pictures, but quality is not good in person, yet their prices keeps going up.


----------



## xJOLE

Casi said:


> So, like the winter sale I'm assuming they will continue reducing? Does anyone know how long they wait to do this?  Or if they usually keep reducing?
> 
> 
> Certain items aren't on my must have list, but I know if they didn't sell out and kept getting reduced I wouldn't be able to resist. I keep checking a little obsessively though.


A second price cut won't happen for probably another month.. I've been checking pretty obsessively too!


----------



## mularice

yakusoku.af said:


> I know how you feel! I hope Zara comes to Hawaii when the Ala Moana expansion is done!
> But at least Zara ships faster than H&m! H&m uses some super slow shipping that goes from a boat from California to Hawaii so it takes 3 weeks to get here. My Zara orders get here in a week. And the new H&M in Waikiki never has the things I want from the website and everything is so picked over so I end having to wait 3 weeks for everything.




Tbh H&M shipping is terrible everywhere. I'm in the UK and even when it gets shipped straight away it takes the best part of a week to arrive. Recently I ordered a bikini and the top arrived three weeks after I ordered it. The bottoms got lost in the post and then arrived nearly three MONTHS after...

Zara shipping in UK is super quick though and I like to do instore pick ups because it's even faster then


----------



## Shopmore

I recently bought this Zara blazer, but I am wondering if it will work with jeans.  What do you think?


----------



## yakusoku.af

imlvholic said:


> I know, I don't know what's getting Zara too long to finally come to Hawaii. I go to NY almost every month, so I always shop there.
> 
> Thank God I'm not a fan of H&M, everytime I go there (NY Stores), I always come out with nothing & most of the time they false advertised, most clothes are not available in the stores. Also, they only look good in pictures, but quality is not good in person, yet their prices keeps going up.




I usually want pieces from their collabs or the conscious collection. I love the H&M in Shibuya, I was hoping the one here would be on par! But I was wrong &#128546;


----------



## yakusoku.af

mularice said:


> Tbh H&M shipping is terrible everywhere. I'm in the UK and even when it gets shipped straight away it takes the best part of a week to arrive. Recently I ordered a bikini and the top arrived three weeks after I ordered it. The bottoms got lost in the post and then arrived nearly three MONTHS after...
> 
> Zara shipping in UK is super quick though and I like to do instore pick ups because it's even faster then




Do they offer a quicker shipping option? I wish they did because I would pay extra to get things faster! Especially the collaboration pieces! I had to wait 3 weeks for my Isabel Marant order! 
I'm pretty excited that my Zara sale order arrived today! H&M needs to take notes lol


----------



## mularice

yakusoku.af said:


> Do they offer a quicker shipping option? I wish they did because I would pay extra to get things faster! Especially the collaboration pieces! I had to wait 3 weeks for my Isabel Marant order!
> I'm pretty excited that my Zara sale order arrived today! H&M needs to take notes lol




No they don't because they have items on their website that aren't actually in stock and they give estimated delivery dates. So I've placed a big order and had some items delivered first then other come at different times afterwards.

I am expecting my Zara sale items today along with my All Saints stuff but I have to leave the house soon so I'll probably miss it


----------



## aggiebaby

Received my first sale order today!


----------



## erinrose

Bought this really pretty white blazer at the sale, was so happy with it, got home and realized there was a huge hole from the anti-theft device! I just don´t understand why companies still use those chunky inconvinient devices that leave huge holes on the clothes.


----------



## Casi

My order is taking a longer time this time. I like the blazer above. What is the material? 
What about with black or grey jeans? I would wear it with jeans but maybe I'm not the one to ask. I don't wear my cute blazers much.


Love the purse. Is it leather? My bucket bag quality isn't great but I kept it anyway (just didn't get the black.)


----------



## timelessbeauty

Bought the necklace, jacket, and heels on sale


----------



## mularice

timelessbeauty said:


> Bought the necklace, jacket, and heels on sale




Love this!


----------



## gymangel812

Casi said:


> My order is taking a longer time this time. I like the blazer above. What is the material?
> What about with black or grey jeans? I would wear it with jeans but maybe I'm not the one to ask. I don't wear my cute blazers much.
> 
> 
> Love the purse. Is it leather? My bucket bag quality isn't great but I kept it anyway (just didn't get the black.)


my order hasn't shipped either, placed it when the sale first started.


----------



## xJOLE

gymangel812 said:


> my order hasn't shipped either, placed it when the sale first started.


The put a notice out that sale orders were going to be a processed a bit slower to high demand.

Did anyone notice that Zara Canada no longer offers a tracking number? I haven't bought from them online in a while so I don't know if it's something new or just during the sale period..


----------



## Casi

xJOLE said:


> The put a notice out that sale orders were going to be a processed a bit slower to high demand.
> 
> Did anyone notice that Zara Canada no longer offers a tracking number? I haven't bought from them online in a while so I don't know if it's something new or just during the sale period..




I'm in the US but I got a tracking information email with number a couple days after I got my shipment notification . I was also confused by that. Annoying, regardless.  And slow.  Feeling very impatient!


----------



## aggiebaby

xJOLE said:


> The put a notice out that sale orders were going to be a processed a bit slower to high demand.
> 
> Did anyone notice that Zara Canada no longer offers a tracking number? I haven't bought from them online in a while so I don't know if it's something new or just during the sale period..



I got a tracking number.
It was confusing, so basically I got : 
order confirmation > packing confirmation > shipping confirmation > tracking information


----------



## xJOLE

aggiebaby said:


> I got a tracking number.
> It was confusing, so basically I got :
> order confirmation > packing confirmation > shipping confirmation > tracking information


I just got the tracking number today! And a few hours later, my package arrived, lol.

So strange that they're now bombarding us with emails.. did I really need to know that you're currently packing my order?


----------



## aggiebaby

xJOLE said:


> I just got the tracking number today! And a few hours later, my package arrived, lol.
> 
> So strange that they're now bombarding us with emails.. did I really need to know that you're currently packing my order?



Exactly. I read the email five times thinking I've gone crazy since I could've sworn they used to have the tracking number. 


One of the items I received has this tag on it. I didn't see it, and already took off the price tag. Not sure what to do ...


----------



## tatsu_k

saw this dress dress online, went to the store to check it out, they ddnt have my size so i tried M, it was bit big but i really like it, so i came home and ordered it in small and just received my shipping confirmation, my fist Zara online purchase, so excited! 

on the downside, there was a jumpsuit I saw few weeks back and was really waiting for it to go on sale and it ddnt


----------



## xJOLE

aggiebaby said:


> Exactly. I read the email five times thinking I've gone crazy since I could've sworn they used to have the tracking number.
> 
> 
> One of the items I received has this tag on it. I didn't see it, and already took off the price tag. Not sure what to do ...


How is the tag attached? It looks like a warehouse tag for inventory purposes.


----------



## jetstream7

Casi said:


> I'm in the US but I got a tracking information email with number a couple days after I got my shipment notification . I was also confused by that. Annoying, regardless.  And slow.  Feeling very impatient!


 
me too.


----------



## Casi

They are reducing some items again already. Seems random.. some are selling out and some not.  I placed a second order and before I've even gotten them all but the shoes are a good $10 less each. Irritating. Impatience totally slapping my hand there. One thing is sold out now but the others are not. I totally cannot tell what will fly out and what will not. Of course nothing I wanted but passed on is now on sale, lol.  I also think they restock sold out items pretty often if you keep checking. Or at least they seem to keep popping up. Why else would they reduce something sold out?


----------



## bisoux

xJOLE said:


> The put a notice out that sale orders were going to be a processed a bit slower to high demand.
> 
> Did anyone notice that Zara Canada no longer offers a tracking number? I haven't bought from them online in a while so I don't know if it's something new or just during the sale period..


Im from Canada and I still get tracking numbers!


----------



## jetstream7

I just received my Zara order of the multicolor woven fabric jacket. http://www.zara.com/us/en/sale/woma...olor-woven-fabric-jacket-c555502p1823025.html

The xs fit me well and the buttons on the sleeve are functional. But overall I didn&#8217;t think the quality was worth the $127 I paid for it. I don&#8217;t care for the sparkly trim and the edges are already frayed. Back it goes.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Finally, the SALE starts today here in southern Spain!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

So , I picked up 4 items today!! Three of them are keepers, HOORAY! 

First, this sparkly sweater...
	

		
			
		

		
	





I always struggle with finding nice sparkly tops during Xmas time so I figured I will stock up now. I also own the blue vesrsion

Next is a striped asymmetrical dress. But I can't find a picture online..oh well! 

Then, I found the checked peplum top that Olivia Palermo was wearing a few pages. I love it!


----------



## gymangel812

Chinese Warrior said:


> So , I picked up 4 items today!! Three of them are keepers, HOORAY!
> 
> First, this sparkly sweater...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2672068
> View attachment 2672069
> 
> 
> I always struggle with finding nice sparkly tops during Xmas time so I figured I will stock up now. I also own the blue vesrsion
> 
> Next is a striped asymmetrical dress. But I can't find a picture online..oh well!
> 
> Then, I found the checked peplum top that Olivia Palermo was wearing a few pages. I love it!


do you have a link for the sweater?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Here u go: 

http://www.zara.com/es/en/sale/woman/knitwear/sequinned-sweater-c656157p1668034.html


----------



## xJOLE

Will be returning these two because of second markdown! Repurchased the blazer online, but will have to venture in store for the dress.. Fingers crossed I can locate it!


----------



## AEGIS

so the prices I am seeing now are second markdown? i want this blazer

http://www.zara.com/us/en/sale/woma...lection/blazer-with-zips-c555502p1953038.html

and I'm hoping they restock on this

http://www.zara.com/us/en/sale/woma...sted-faux-leather-jacket-c437599p1690597.html

and this

http://www.zara.com/us/en/sale/woma...ection/coat-with-pockets-c555502p1823014.html


I obviously love color lol


----------



## legsandalcohol

I started loving Zara exactly when they decided to rip off Celine designs. I can't afford Celine most of the time but I can afford Zara - especially on sale!

This tumblr nails it: http://fashioncopycats.tumblr.com/tagged/céline


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I just ordered a pair kitten heels (which I usually dislike, but these are too cute!) Does anyone have these and can say something about the size/fit?


----------



## luminosity

has anyone bought this dress? what do you think about it?

[URL=http://s1325.photobucket.com/user/indahpys/media/4437042620_2_3_1_zpsa3b32a6f.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1325.photobucket.com/user/indahpys/media/4437042620_1_1_1_zps7c2d4704.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Paris Darling

COPENHAGEN said:


> I just ordered a pair kitten heels (which I usually dislike, but these are too cute!) Does anyone have these and can say something about the size/fit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2676277



I don't like kitten heels either, but these are really cute! Do you mind telling me whose picture that is (the second one)? 
I can't really tell you anything about the sizing... Some of my Zara shoes are size 37 and others are 38, sorry!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Paris Darling said:


> I don't like kitten heels either, but these are really cute! Do you mind telling me whose picture that is (the second one)?
> I can't really tell you anything about the sizing... Some of my Zara shoes are size 37 and others are 38, sorry!



The picture is from http://columbinesmille.com  I know, some of my Zara shoes are 35 others 36 and these were only available in 36, so crossing my fingers they'll fit. Otherwise I'll have to try with a gel insole or something!


----------



## Paris Darling

COPENHAGEN said:


> The picture is from http://columbinesmille.com  I know, some of my Zara shoes are 35 others 36 and these were only available in 36, so crossing my fingers they'll fit. Otherwise I'll have to try with a gel insole or something!




Thank you! Yeah, insoles will probably work. I'm usually in between  sizes, so I need them in my Chloe's, Topshop slip ons, and Zara shoes.


----------



## afsweet

went to Zara this weekend and picked up a couple items for myself- 2 cotton half button downs (I can never find ones that are slim enough to fit me without tailoring) and a pair of crochet shorts (on sale for $40). DH picked up another super slim button down shirt, which he loves since he doesn't need to get these tailored.


----------



## Heaviestmatter

COPENHAGEN said:


> I just ordered a pair kitten heels (which I usually dislike, but these are too cute!) Does anyone have these and can say something about the size/fit?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2676275
> View attachment 2676277



I have these, and first I ordered a size up (38, i'm usually a 37), but they were way too loose, even with insoles. They just fell off my foot. Then I returned and ordered 37. They are snug on the toes, will probably hurt me after a while, but at least they stay on the foot  If possible, buy both sizes if you live nearby a zara store, then just return the pair that don't fit


----------



## Ellapretty

I picked up the printed peplum top I love so much (I wanted to try it on in store before buying). I also liked the green frayed jacket - but they didn't have any left in my size:


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Will Zara sale stuff be getting another markdown or is this it?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Heaviestmatter said:


> I have these, and first I ordered a size up (38, i'm usually a 37), but they were way too loose, even with insoles. They just fell off my foot. Then I returned and ordered 37. They are snug on the toes, will probably hurt me after a while, but at least they stay on the foot  If possible, buy both sizes if you live nearby a zara store, then just return the pair that don't fit


Thanks for your help!  I have narrow feet so crossing my fingers I'll be okay with the snug toe fit. I do live nearby a Z store but these are only available in 36 and I'm between 35 and 36...


----------



## legsandalcohol

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Will Zara sale stuff be getting another markdown or is this it?


Pretty sure there will be more markdowns on certain things. Other stuff will be carried over in their new F/W collection.


----------



## ncch

COPENHAGEN said:


> I just ordered a pair kitten heels (which I usually dislike, but these are too cute!) Does anyone have these and can say something about the size/fit?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2676275
> View attachment 2676277



Did you get these yet?  How are they in real life?  Are they comfortable?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

ncch said:


> Did you get these yet?  How are they in real life?  Are they comfortable?


Not yet, have to pick them up in store and I haven't had time yet. Will be sure to review them then


----------



## ncch

COPENHAGEN said:


> Not yet, have to pick them up in store and I haven't had time yet. Will be sure to review them then



Ok thanks!  I kinda wanna get them too!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

ncch said:


> Ok thanks!  I kinda wanna get them too!


Just picked them up. They are a little big on me in 36, but I'm usually 35,5, and sometimes take 35 in Zara shoes, so I'd say they are pretty tts. Feels very comfy to walk in and with gel insoles I'm fine.

I'm a little worried there's too much toe cleavage going on though! What do you guys think? My BF doesn't like them mainly because of the toe cleavage thing...


----------



## myown

^I don´t really like that too...


----------



## ncch

Hmm.  Im not used to that much but i think it's ok.  I know some of the louboutins show a lot of cleavage and people like it.  Just depends on how you feel.  And the shoes are so cute!  I'm gonna have to go try these on too and see how they look on my feet.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

myown said:


> ^I don´t really like that too...





ncch said:


> Hmm.  Im not used to that much but i think it's ok.  I know some of the louboutins show a lot of cleavage and people like it.  Just depends on how you feel.  And the shoes are so cute!  I'm gonna have to go try these on too and see how they look on my feet.


I feel like everything is theoretically wrong with these shoes; kitten heels, toe cleavage, too pointy etc. But at the same time I'm weirdly attracted to them?! 

Still considering returning them but will see. Thanks for your comments, you two. If anyone else has an opinion about them I'd love to hear it


----------



## Paris Darling

COPENHAGEN said:


> I feel like everything is theoretically wrong with these shoes; kitten heels, toe cleavage, too pointy etc. But at the same time I'm weirdly attracted to them?!
> 
> 
> 
> Still considering returning them but will see. Thanks for your comments, you two. If anyone else has an opinion about them I'd love to hear it




I think it looks cute. It's a subtle cleavage, and with the bow it looks chique and not tacky or something. If you google 'toe cleavage' you see a lot of nice shoes (and feet of course) that have it, may be that will convince you!


----------



## myown

^I know you can see the toe in a lot of shoes, but to me it always seems like the shoe is the wrong size. I remember when Mary-Kate and Ashley wore heels where you could see their toes everyone was like the shoes are the wrong size and too small/big. To me it just doesnt work. But that´s only my opinion, I don´t really like feet so the more is covered up the better it is...
BTW the toe cleavage seems to be a big problem with ZARA shoes. There are a lot (heels and flats) with toe cleavage


----------



## AEGIS

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Will Zara sale stuff be getting another markdown or is this it?



I think they'll be more.  Usually things are marked down until it's practically free. In store I heard a sales associate say the sale lasts until end of August


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Paris Darling said:


> I think it looks cute. It's a subtle cleavage, and with the bow it looks chique and not tacky or something. If you google 'toe cleavage' you see a lot of nice shoes (and feet of course) that have it, may be that will convince you!


Thanks for sharing your opinion  I'm really glad you think they're more chic than tacky, since they have this sort of "vampy" feel with the very pointy toe and large bow. Found a lot of nice pictures of (subtle) toe cleavage on Google, thanks! Also some not so convincing he he, but in general I think it can look pretty OK. Hopefully I can pull it off as I'm probably keeping them


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks - I guess I'll be waiting a little longer 



AEGIS said:


> I think they'll be more.  Usually things are marked down until it's practically free. In store I heard a sales associate say the sale lasts until end of August


----------



## AEGIS

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Thanks - I guess I'll be waiting a little longer



Yeah you just have to play the game to figure out if it'll be sold out or not.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That's why I'm not going in until the end - so I don't miss anything (by not looking now) and I'll be happy with whatever I find 



AEGIS said:


> Yeah you just have to play the game to figure out if it'll be sold out or not.


----------



## xJOLE

I usually just order the things that I like and hold on to them. If they're still there during second cut, then I will reorder the item again and return the original. Sometimes I will even go in-store to see if I can find the item during further reductions. If I can't find it, I keep it! That way, I still get what I really wanted from the sale, but with the chance for even more savings.


----------



## Antonia

*I don't know about you all but I'm more excited to see what's coming for fall.  Some things are trickling in now and I already see 2 jackets I want...the padded bomber is so cute!  Here is the link:*

http://www.zara.com/us/en/collectio...ort-padded-bomber-jacket-c269184p2056072.html


----------



## floridasun8

^ That jacket is cute.  I love to wear just tee shirts or tanks with a jacket overtop for winter.  Since here in FL we only get a few months of cold weather, it doesn't make a lot of sense to buy a whole wardrobe of strictly only winter clothes.

Love this top, but am worried about the fabric and feel.  Cupro?  Never heard of it, but worry about if it will feel cheap.  Might have to go to the store to see this one in person
http://www.zara.com/us/en/collection-aw14/woman/shirts/draped-cap-sleeve-top-c269186p1983392.html


----------



## mularice

floridasun8 said:


> ^ That jacket is cute.  I love to wear just tee shirts or tanks with a jacket overtop for winter.  Since here in FL we only get a few months of cold weather, it doesn't make a lot of sense to buy a whole wardrobe of strictly only winter clothes.
> 
> Love this top, but am worried about the fabric and feel.  Cupro?  Never heard of it, but worry about if it will feel cheap.  Might have to go to the store to see this one in person
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/collection-aw14/woman/shirts/draped-cap-sleeve-top-c269186p1983392.html




I'm sure cupro is like silk and feels really nice


----------



## neenabengal

COPENHAGEN said:


> I feel like everything is theoretically wrong with these shoes; kitten heels, toe cleavage, too pointy etc. But at the same time I'm weirdly attracted to them?!
> 
> Still considering returning them but will see. Thanks for your comments, you two. If anyone else has an opinion about them I'd love to hear it



kitten heels? toe cleavage? too pointy? - check, check, check..... reminds me of what I love about my valentino rockstuds!   If they're comfy, I say keep them!


----------



## Antonia

floridasun8 said:


> ^ That jacket is cute.  I love to wear just tee shirts or tanks with a jacket overtop for winter.  Since here in FL we only get a few months of cold weather, it doesn't make a lot of sense to buy a whole wardrobe of strictly only winter clothes.
> 
> Love this top, but am worried about the fabric and feel.  Cupro?  Never heard of it, but worry about if it will feel cheap.  Might have to go to the store to see this one in person
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/collection-aw14/woman/shirts/draped-cap-sleeve-top-c269186p1983392.html


 

Just like the other posted said, it will feel like silk.  I have a spring Burberry jacket and the lining is made out of cupro and it's very nice. If you look it up (google) you will find links that say a lot of high end designers use this material.


----------



## floridasun8

Antonia said:


> Just like the other posted said, it will feel like silk.  I have a spring Burberry jacket and the lining is made out of cupro and it's very nice. If you look it up (google) you will find links that say a lot of high end designers use this material.



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

neenabengal said:


> kitten heels? toe cleavage? too pointy? - check, check, check..... reminds me of what I love about my valentino rockstuds!   If they're comfy, I say keep them!


V rockstuds are soo gorgeous  I'm wearing the Zara kitten heels today, and they are amazing to walk in compared to regular heels. Thanks for your comment


----------



## mularice

floridasun8 said:


> Awesome, thanks!




You made me just order that too because I think it looks really nice!


----------



## floridasun8

mularice said:


> You made me just order that too because I think it looks really nice!



I haven't ordered it yet as I wanted to see it in person first but please post when it arrives and let me know how it is!  Can't wait to hear how it looks and feels to a mother customer instead of looking at it on a model.


----------



## neenabengal

COPENHAGEN said:


> V rockstuds are soo gorgeous  I'm wearing the Zara kitten heels today, and they are amazing to walk in compared to regular heels. Thanks for your comment



Glad to hear they are comfy and that you are keeping them.  I think they look really nice.  Kitten heels are so much more comfortable and practical I think


----------



## COPENHAGEN

neenabengal said:


> Glad to hear they are comfy and that you are keeping them.  I think they look really nice.  Kitten heels are so much more comfortable and practical I think


So true. I've never been a fan but I think I may have switched to the dark side


----------



## BagLovingMom

Mostly I shop at J Crew but Im loving Zara online right now, especially for midi skirts.  I'm tall and love that trend.  I just ordered this. I have the pink one and it's very cute for the price!

http://www.zara.com/us/en/collection-aw14/woman/skirts/midi-skirt-c269188p2141021.html


----------



## joni80

Could anyone please advise me on Zara blazer sizing? I am liking some of their blazers but have never tried this brand before, so I dont know what size I should buy. I wear dress and blazer size 4-6 in GAP, Banana Republic. Thanks a lot.


----------



## AEGIS

floridasun8 said:


> ^ That jacket is cute.  I love to wear just tee shirts or tanks with a jacket overtop for winter.  Since here in FL we only get a few months of cold weather, it doesn't make a lot of sense to buy a whole wardrobe of strictly only winter clothes.
> 
> Love this top, but am worried about the fabric and feel.  Cupro?  Never heard of it, but worry about if it will feel cheap.  Might have to go to the store to see this one in person
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/collection-aw14/woman/shirts/draped-cap-sleeve-top-c269186p1983392.html





Zara uses a lot of materials I have never heard of but I googled CUPRO and it says like a silk substitute


----------



## AEGIS

xJOLE said:


> I usually just order the things that I like and hold on to them. If they're still there during second cut, then I will reorder the item again and return the original. Sometimes I will even go in-store to see if I can find the item during further reductions. If I can't find it, I keep it! That way, I still get what I really wanted from the sale, but with the chance for even more savings.



I have done that too which is why everything still has its tag on it. I try to buy when everything is about 50% off---I think it's 3rd cut now I guess.


----------



## xJOLE

joni80 said:


> Could anyone please advise me on Zara blazer sizing? I am liking some of their blazers but have never tried this brand before, so I dont know what size I should buy. I wear dress and blazer size 4-6 in GAP, Banana Republic. Thanks a lot.


IME, their sizing isn't consistent. I think it really depends on the material/blazer. I'm usually an XS, but there are times when I have to size up because the sleeves are just too tight. I think you would fluctuate between S/M.


----------



## Casi

I think I will do that next time about waiting - lesson learned. I was fairly restrained, and a couple things I bought _did _sell out, but a couple went down in price. 



Also, the Zara by me is new (just moved in this month) and I couldn't believe what they had compared to when they opened and the sale started. A dress that sold out in the first days of the sale online was there for $10, lots of skirts that had sold out online. I got the dress but think I will go back and see what skirts remain.


I am loooving the drape front mini. I see so many cute things on bloggers that I wouldn't have noticed initially. It's not as short and much softer and nicer quality than I thought it would be. I think I'm going to order it in the print as well. http://www.zara.com/us/en/sale/trf/skirts/printed-skirt-c437647p2169025.html?sharedProduct=true
zara.com/us/en/sale/trf/skirts/printed-skirt-c437647p2169025.html?sharedProduct=true


----------



## mularice

This is the cupro top. I really like it. Very comfortable.


----------



## mularice

I also picked up this dress in the sale. It's scuba material but I really like it. Paired it with an electric blue scuba clutch bag I bought from Zara a while ago.


----------



## floridasun8

mularice said:


> View attachment 2689750
> 
> This is the cupro top. I really like it. Very comfortable.



That looks great on you!  Thanks for posting a pic!  Still want to go see it in person, but love your outfit there.


----------



## samina

mularice said:


> View attachment 2689750
> 
> This is the cupro top. I really like it. Very comfortable.




Wow you look amazing love the outfit n the un bouts heels too!!


----------



## samina

mularice said:


> View attachment 2689751
> 
> I also picked up this dress in the sale. It's scuba material but I really like it. Paired it with an electric blue scuba clutch bag I bought from Zara a while ago.




Omg the dress looks amazing with the clutch n the heels work well too soo pulled together


----------



## Devilangelitaly

I prefer H&M


----------



## joni80

xJOLE said:


> IME, their sizing isn't consistent. I think it really depends on the material/blazer. I'm usually an XS, but there are times when I have to size up because the sleeves are just too tight. I think you would fluctuate between S/M.




Thank you for the advice. I guess I will have to order both sides to try at home then. Thanks again.


----------



## Heaviestmatter

mularice said:


> View attachment 2689751
> 
> I also picked up this dress in the sale. It's scuba material but I really like it. Paired it with an electric blue scuba clutch bag I bought from Zara a while ago.



Love this dress on you! Tried it on a long time ago, but I am too short for it


----------



## ilovekitty

mularice said:


> View attachment 2689750
> 
> This is the cupro top. I really like it. Very comfortable.


where is your outfit from ?? is it all zara ? love it and your loubies!


----------



## myown

Devilangelitaly said:


> I prefer H&M



how come?


----------



## mularice

ilovekitty said:


> where is your outfit from ?? is it all zara ? love it and your loubies!




Hi, the top is from Zara new collection. The skirt is some random no brand  thank you so much for your compliment!


----------



## myown

the skirt is very nice


----------



## Lena186

mularice said:


> View attachment 2689750
> 
> This is the cupro top. I really like it. Very comfortable.



They look like Rick Owens... You look great!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ncch

What do you guys think of this sweater?  I've been looking for a cropped sweater and saw this.  I think the lightning bolts might make it look childish?  Has anyone seen this in person?  Would you just layer with a tank top?


----------



## ncch

ncch said:


> What do you guys think of this sweater?  I've been looking for a cropped sweater and saw this.  I think the lightning bolts might make it look childish?  Has anyone seen this in person?  Would you just layer with a tank top?



Oops forgot to attach pic


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Anyone know which Zara location in NYC has the most sale stuff left?


----------



## alichelsealyn

How is the quality of their basic tshirts?


----------



## Lena186

alichelsealyn said:


> How is the quality of their basic tshirts?



They are comfy and the material is nice for most of them


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Casi

Is in-store pick up when you order always slower? It's taken over a week (since ship date, not order, and just from Mass. to Il.) and still might take a couple more days they said. Last time I do that I think, esp. since the store continues to get more sale items. My regular order wasn't super speed but it was reasonable considering the sale.


----------



## Jujuma

This is purely to vent. I have to mail order Zara if I want anything and it would make life so much more simple if they could have customer reviews along side their products like every other mass producer! Knowing things about sizing, quality, comfort would be oh so helpful! Come on Zara make your website easier for online shoppers...please.


----------



## mularice

Casi said:


> Is in-store pick up when you order always slower? It's taken over a week (since ship date, not order, and just from Mass. to Il.) and still might take a couple more days they said. Last time I do that I think, esp. since the store continues to get more sale items. My regular order wasn't super speed but it was reasonable considering the sale.




In the UK I find instore pick up is quicker than delivery and it's free. Usually it takes about 2days to arrive in store whereas standard delivery is about 3-4 working days.


----------



## timelessbeauty

Can anyone tell me how small Zara shirts typically run? I wanted to order this one online since I don't have a Zara near me but I'm wondering if I should size up and get the medium? I usually go for a small since I'm petite but everyone says the TRF collection runs smaller than the regular Zara collection. I wish they actually listed the size the model is wearing and at least had some customer reviews below it


----------



## xJOLE

timelessbeauty said:


> Can anyone tell me how small Zara shirts typically run? I wanted to order this one online since I don't have a Zara near me but I'm wondering if I should size up and get the medium? I usually go for a small since I'm petite but everyone says the TRF collection runs smaller than the regular Zara collection. I wish they actually listed the size the model is wearing and at least had some customer reviews below it


TRF sizing is known to be all over the place! Since it's a looser-fitting top, I would say go for your regular size. I noticed in the past season that TRF was more TTS. Sorry I couldn't be of more help!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

zara's sizing are all over the place, sometimes an XS dress is still too big for me and sometimes i have to wear an S or M
but still i love them, they are affordable and they have great styles.
i score a lot of sale items and totally worth to splurge the money for future wardrobe stocks


----------



## timelessbeauty

xJOLE said:


> TRF sizing is known to be all over the place! Since it's a looser-fitting top, I would say go for your regular size. I noticed in the past season that TRF was more TTS. Sorry I couldn't be of more help!


I'm just going to take a chance and go with my regular size, thanks for your help!


----------



## authenticplease

I have a hard time ordering clothing online at Zara since the sizes vary and I must try them on but the end of sale shoe bargains are crazy good!

I picked these up from the store Saturday(all ordered online)....and have a few others that have come in since that I need to pick up. 

The boots were $29.99, sandals were $19.99 each and flats ranged from $12.99-$19.99 sorry for the toe prints on the black sandals but they are getting lots of wear since I picked them up!




Most of what I ordered will transition nicely to fall.


----------



## Eimii

^ great purchases!! Love the boots. Perfect for fall!

Finallyyy replaced my white Zara blazer that I ruined a while ago! Zara fitting is hit and miss but the jackets are usually so good


----------



## afsweet

Zara blazers are my favorite! Especially on sale


----------



## authenticplease

Ohhhh, I love white blazers, year round depending on the fabric!


----------



## authenticplease

A few more shoe items I had ordered online & picked up instore today....boots were. $25.99, studded loafers $19.99, sandals $9.99 and blue flats were $12.99.


----------



## saira1214

authenticplease said:


> A few more shoe items I had ordered online & picked up instore today....boots were. $25.99, studded loafers $19.99, sandals $9.99 and blue flats were $12.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2708049



Aw man! I paid $59.99 for those same loafers. Good score!


----------



## AEGIS

Casi said:


> Is in-store pick up when you order always slower? It's taken over a week (since ship date, not order, and just from Mass. to Il.) and still might take a couple more days they said. Last time I do that I think, esp. since the store continues to get more sale items. My regular order wasn't super speed but it was reasonable considering the sale.



It takes FOREVER!!!! And it takes forever for them to find it in store.


----------



## AEGIS

authenticplease said:


> A few more shoe items I had ordered online & picked up instore today....boots were. $25.99, studded loafers $19.99, sandals $9.99 and blue flats were $12.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2708049





You scored!


----------



## LV_Dentelle

In the new Zara collection is a trenchcoat with a zip behind; the article number is: 0518/244

Does anyone see it live?

Thanks and best wishes


----------



## COPENHAGEN

LV_Dentelle said:


> In the new Zara collection is a trenchcoat with a zip behind; the article number is: 0518/244
> 
> Does anyone see it live?
> 
> Thanks and best wishes


Haven't checked it out in real yet but I'm eyeing it too! Looks like a great combo between classic and trendy - what Zara do best


----------



## Casi

I love all my sale scores both online and in stores (wrap minis! lace shorts! leopard print day dress.. so much good stuff for fantastic prices) but the fall line isn't impressing me. Usually I know what I like but I admit with Zara I often overlook stuff til I see it on someone else. . 


And yes waiting for them to fish out my online order/store delivery order from some mysterious basement spot was always forever and kind of funny. Hard to try on in store too all packaged up but I'd still rather do that then pay for shipping, esp. as it gets me to Zara  . 


The one thing I really want are some really boring but cute loose pants with white stripe down the side ("trousers with side stripe"), which hang/fit really nicely on but I don't think are worth 80 full price. And the black wrap jumpsuit and high waist skirt with belt. Nothing else jumped out at me... Curious to see any other fall favorites.


http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/dresses/crossover-jumpsuit-c269185p2078060.html?sharedProduct=true




http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/tro...tripe-c269187p2015034.html?sharedProduct=true


----------



## LV_Dentelle

COPENHAGEN said:


> Haven't checked it out in real yet but I'm eyeing it too! Looks like a great combo between classic and trendy - what Zara do best


 Yes, you´re right. I´m really nosey how it looks real.. I really need a nice trenchcoat


----------



## xlana

I'm dying for the weather to cool down and finally get some fall weather here in NYC!! In anticipation for cooler weather, I got the nude biker jacket - can't wait to wear it!


----------



## AEGIS

Can someone please please tell me if they find the blue double breasted biker jacket in anything from a Medium to an XL?  I returned it and regretted it immediately.


----------



## naebyllej

AEGIS said:


> Can someone please please tell me if they find the blue double breasted biker jacket in anything from a Medium to an XL?  I returned it and regretted it immediately.


If you live in the DC area at the Zara at 1025 F St NW they had the blue and also the pink double breasted biker jackets for $49.99 in different sizes.


----------



## AEGIS

naebyllej said:


> If you live in the DC area at the Zara at 1025 F St NW they had the blue and also the pink double breasted biker jackets for $49.99 in different sizes.



wait when did you see it?! I went there yesterday!!! I will go right now


----------



## naebyllej

AEGIS said:


> wait when did you see it?! I went there yesterday!!! I will go right now


I went there twice last week on Tuesday and Thursday. They were on a rack close to the entrance on the left side of the store with some blazers. I am so sorry that I got your hopes up, I guess they must have sold them out between when I last went and yesterday.


----------



## AEGIS

naebyllej said:


> I went there twice last week on Tuesday and Thursday. They were on a rack close to the entrance on the left side of the store with some blazers. I am so sorry that I got your hopes up, I guess they must have sold them out between when I last went and yesterday.





Awww thanks so much.  I really appreciate it
I am still hoping someone returns it to F street. If you see it, please let me know lol


----------



## naebyllej

AEGIS said:


> Awww thanks so much.  I really appreciate it
> I am still hoping someone returns it to F street. If you see it, please let me know lol


I would keep checking because I had been to that Zara before and didn't see any of those jackets then weeks later I saw a bunch of them. I'll definitely let you know, wish I had let you know sooner.


----------



## AEGIS

naebyllej said:


> I would keep checking because I had been to that Zara before and didn't see any of those jackets then weeks later I saw a bunch of them. I'll definitely let you know, wish I had let you know sooner.



It's my fault.  I bought it online and then returned it. And then went back the same day I returned it to buy it back and it was snatched up which surprised me bc things tend to stay at that Zara.

...and now I want it back smdh.

Thanks so much!


----------



## naebyllej

AEGIS said:


> It's my fault.  I bought it online and then returned it. And then went back the same day I returned it to buy it back and it was snatched up which surprised me bc things tend to stay at that Zara.
> 
> ...and now I want it back smdh.
> 
> Thanks so much!


I almost did the same thing and a co-worker talked me out of it. You're welcome.


----------



## ebayBAGS

xlana said:


> I'm dying for the weather to cool down and finally get some fall weather here in NYC!! In anticipation for cooler weather, I got the nude biker jacket - can't wait to wear it!



This looks great. Have you felt the leather in person? How is it?


----------



## xlana

ebayBAGS said:


> This looks great. Have you felt the leather in person? How is it?



Yes I have seen it in person! It's faux leather, but it's that matte, sort of puffy like faux leather if that makes any sense. It's rather thick as well. It doesn't scream fake leather like some other fake leather materials. The color of the nude is the same in the photos as it is in real life. You should get it!


----------



## KristyDarling

Just wanted to review this coat, which I got last weekend. It is very Isabel Marant!!!  It's a cream-colored boyfriend-shaped coat, SUPER soft (like a very thick sweater) and has the perfect slouchy cut. See: http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/coa...hree-quarter-length-coat-c269183p2112059.html

I was worried it would look overwhelming on me since I'm 5'2" and small-framed, but I got the XS and it's perfect. Most "boyfriend coats" on me look like I'm playing dress-up with daddy's clothes, but not this one. Also, it looks far more expensive than it really is ($169). It's even partially lined -- in the sleeves. The only downside I can see is that it will probably start pilling at some point. 

I've never had a white coat before, but this one has turned me into a believer.  Highly recommended!!


----------



## AEGIS

ebayBAGS said:


> This looks great. Have you felt the leather in person? How is it?



It's a good quality.  I like the way it feels.


----------



## Princess Pink

I just purchased these trousers - couldn't resist - the pattern is lime green with black and white - super comfy in a scuba fabric - will probably have buyer's remorse tomorrow but in the meantime, I love them!


----------



## zaraknight

Using the Zara app vs website ?? Does anyone have a preference ??


----------



## Checkmeout

It's usually a hit for me!!!


----------



## mularice

zaraknight said:


> Using the Zara app vs website ?? Does anyone have a preference ??




No preference but I do use the app quite often.


----------



## zaraknight

what does everyone else think about this new section on the site ? I am lovin it !!!!


----------



## Casi

I thought there was a special prices section before? What does that even mean- just on sale, or new with lower quality, like TRF? I really like the striped drawstring pants but it looks like they'd be pretty thin for the cooling weather. I could swear I saw them on a British blogger who wears a lot of Zara. I really want to try them but am afraid I'd look like I was wandering in my jammies.


----------



## AEGIS

I don't understand the special prices section at all.


----------



## xJOLE

I think the Special Prices section is for products that aren't selling too well. They slap a cheaper price sticker on it, and it seems to sell like hot cakes! All of these items were regularly priced just a few weeks ago.


----------



## kylie2014

I adore ZARA. I sometimes combine my custom tailored clothes with other pieces I ordered at Zara. Very high quality.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I am on a self imposed ban till Dec (am totally into decluttering these days) BUT I will break my ban for these!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> I am on a self imposed ban till Dec (am totally into decluttering these days) BUT I will break my ban for these!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746431



Hot!!  Is it comfy??


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hot!!  Is it comfy??




Hi there babe! It was comfy for that few minutes of putting them on and taking some pictures but they definitely do not run TTS. I am usually a size 38 and their 38 was super tight. 39 was not available on the shelves so I simply slipped on 40. Heel wise and height wise of the booties, I felt that they are perfect!&#128077;


----------



## Lena186

Love those pants, I got them in navy and black



Source: polyvore


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there babe! It was comfy for that few minutes of putting them on and taking some pictures but they definitely do not run TTS. I am usually a size 38 and their 38 was super tight. 39 was not available on the shelves so I simply slipped on 40. Heel wise and height wise of the booties, I felt that they are perfect!&#128077;



Good to know!!!  They're soo cute!!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Heaviestmatter

Lena186 said:


> Love those pants, I got them in navy and black
> View attachment 2747026
> 
> 
> Source: polyvore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I have these pants in black as well! However, I find them hard to wear  Always end up feeling like I'm wearing pajamas (cannot wear heels at work as I have to stand up for 8 h).

Just ordered the Acne Jensen dupes from Zara in black.


----------



## AEGIS

xJOLE said:


> I think the Special Prices section is for products that aren't selling too well. They slap a cheaper price sticker on it, and it seems to sell like hot cakes! All of these items were regularly priced just a few weeks ago.



oooooo thanks for the clarification!


----------



## saira1214

Heaviestmatter said:


> I have these pants in black as well! However, I find them hard to wear  Always end up feeling like I'm wearing pajamas (cannot wear heels at work as I have to stand up for 8 h).
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered the Acne Jensen dupes from Zara in black.




Do you have a pic?


----------



## Heaviestmatter

saira1214 said:


> Do you have a pic?



Here's a pic of the shoes


----------



## saira1214

Heaviestmatter said:


> Here's a pic of the shoes




Super cute!


----------



## xlana

Heaviestmatter said:


> Here's a pic of the shoes



I saw these and I loved them but of course like most Zara shoes they don't come in a size 5! Enjoy them, they're gorgeous!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I just got this red jacket. I've been searching for the perfect red jacket and Zara jackets, coats, and blazers fit me perfectly, much better than more expensive brands. Now if only it'll stop being 96 degrees in LA!


----------



## OinkMoo

Anyone know if this jacket is sold out in stores? And would they restock or would I have to go the ebay route?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZARA-BIKER-...=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&var=&hash=item2594e93e25

I'm dying, really want it! And also, I've never shopped at Zara (only browsed, never tried anything on), I'm usually a size large for jackets at Express, Nordstrom, etc. What size do you guys think I would be in Zara sizing?


----------



## anasa

LOVE the red! Zara has the best outerwear. I always need to stop myself from picking up *another* black/navy blazer whenever I pass by the store. &#128514;


Kitties Are Cute said:


> I just got this red jacket. I've been searching for the perfect red jacket and Zara jackets, coats, and blazers fit me perfectly, much better than more expensive brands. Now if only it'll stop being 96 degrees in LA!
> 
> View attachment 2751288


----------



## NYCBelle

Just got these. Love them


----------



## Paris Darling

NYCBelle said:


> Just got these. Love them




Love those too! Really want them, but I don't have any occasion to wear them, and since fall is starting, it's probably too cold to wear them.

Just bought these fake leather pants, really love them. The other things are also on my wishlist. (Although I'm not sure about the fake fur.)


----------



## alichelsealyn

Anyone have this sweater? Debating ordering it to the store http://www.zara.com/ca/en/special-prices/woman/cropped-sweater-with-34-sleeves-c671014p2110684.html


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Did anyone notice that the dresses run big this season?! Plus, several designs are not available in XS..Bummer....


----------



## NYCBelle

Paris Darling said:


> Love those too! Really want them, but I don't have any occasion to wear them, and since fall is starting, it's probably too cold to wear them.
> 
> Just bought these fake leather pants, really love them. The other things are also on my wishlist. (Although I'm not sure about the fake fur.)
> View attachment 2759361



I think they're perfect for fall it's like a peek a boo bootie. I say get them at least you'll have them for the spring  enabler


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The booties are beautiful!


----------



## mularice

Paris Darling said:


> Love those too! Really want them, but I don't have any occasion to wear them, and since fall is starting, it's probably too cold to wear them.
> 
> Just bought these fake leather pants, really love them. The other things are also on my wishlist. (Although I'm not sure about the fake fur.)
> View attachment 2759361




I just bought those faux leather biker trousers too! I love them. I'm unfortunately between an XS and S (legs fit better in XS but it's way too tight at the waist) so I settled for the S. They're really soft which is nice though. 

I also have the faux fur wrap on my wish list but I don't know if I think it's worth £60 :/


----------



## sissinette

alichelsealyn said:


> Anyone have this sweater? Debating ordering it to the store http://www.zara.com/ca/en/special-prices/woman/cropped-sweater-with-34-sleeves-c671014p2110684.html


I have tried it because I loved it on the pictures but I didn't like the shape of it, I found the sleeves were too short (and I'm not even that tall!), which made the shoulders look bulkier. The fabric wasn't that great either. Maybe it would work better layered on a longer shirt/T-shirt.


----------



## alichelsealyn

sissinette said:


> I have tried it because I loved it on the pictures but I didn't like the shape of it, I found the sleeves were too short (and I'm not even that tall!), which made the shoulders look bulkier. The fabric wasn't that great either. Maybe it would work better layered on a longer shirt/T-shirt.



Hmmm, I think I'll pass then. Thank you!


----------



## Paris Darling

NYCBelle said:


> I think they're perfect for fall it's like a peek a boo bootie. I say get them at least you'll have them for the spring  enabler



Haha, oehh you're bad! But maybe I will buy them haha!



mularice said:


> I just bought those faux leather biker trousers too! I love them. I'm unfortunately between an XS and S (legs fit better in XS but it's way too tight at the waist) so I settled for the S. They're really soft which is nice though.
> 
> I also have the faux fur wrap on my wish list but I don't know if I think it's worth £60 :/



They are really soft indeed, didn't expect that. 
No, I'm also not sure if that faux fur is worth the money, so I probably won't buy it after all.


----------



## NYCBelle

Paris Darling said:


> Haha, oehh you're bad! But maybe I will buy them haha!
> 
> 
> 
> They are really soft indeed, didn't expect that.
> No, I'm also not sure if that faux fur is worth the money, so I probably won't buy it after all.



You should because you know Zara never brings anything back. I regret not getting are pair of suede pumps from them and a certain leather jacket


----------



## deltalady

How well does Zara's faux leather jackets hold up?


----------



## NYCBelle

Chinese Warrior said:


> The booties are beautiful!



Thanks!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

xlana said:


> I'm dying for the weather to cool down and finally get some fall weather here in NYC!! In anticipation for cooler weather, I got the nude biker jacket - can't wait to wear it!






i'm about to order this as well. do you mind if you can take a picture of the actual color of the nude? I'm debating whether to get this color or black from ebay since I missed out on the sale by 1 day =( *sighs* ebay prices for the jacket of course are outrages due it being sold out. I just want to know if it is worth paying the extra money for. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Paris Darling

NYCBelle said:


> You should because you know Zara never brings anything back. I regret not getting are pair of suede pumps from them and a certain leather jacket



Yeah, you're right! I also learned that the hard wat. Regret not buying a lot of great clothes. So I better have a second thought on those shoes. Plus, my birthday is coming up (well, in 6 weeks), so this might be a good birthday present.


----------



## jube0506

Hi ladies!

Just got this cape style coat.  What do you all think?  I'm wondering how long this will be in style for.  Would suck if I could only wear for just 1 or 2 seasons.  It's really cute.

http://www.zara.com/ca/en/trf/outerwear/knit-cape-with-sleeves-c665507p1984871.html


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I couldn't view your item but it seems that capes are very big this season. I saw several nice ones on the Zara website as well as others from other high street brands. I say get it if it adds variety to your winter wardrobe and that you will wear it frequently enough! Perhaps you can post a picture of the cape here?


----------



## deltalady

The moto jackets for $59.99 came back into stock and sold out in minutes. I had one in my cart and it sold out before I could check out


----------



## saira1214

deltalady said:


> The moto jackets for $59.99 came back into stock and sold out in minutes. I had one in my cart and it sold out before I could check out



Looks like the green is still in stock in S-L

http://www.zara.com/us/en/special-prices/woman/faux-leather-jacket-c671014p2003506.html


----------



## deltalady

saira1214 said:


> Looks like the green is still in stock in S-L
> 
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/special-prices/woman/faux-leather-jacket-c671014p2003506.html



I wanted black.


----------



## saira1214

deltalady said:


> I wanted black.



The green is a gorgeous alternative and it looks like the "it" color for the Fall.


----------



## saira1214

Yaaay! I got the IM Nowles knock-offs. I'm sure they won't be as warm, and I really wanted black, but it sure as hayle beats paying almost $900.00 for the real deal!


----------



## deltalady

saira1214 said:


> The green is a gorgeous alternative and it looks like the "it" color for the Fall.



I've seriously considered it and it is a very nice color. I just can't envision any outfits that I could make with it. Hopefully the black will come back into stock soon because it really is a nice jacket, especially for the price.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Did anyone purchase these leopard smoking slippers? The price has been dropped here in Spain but my gut feel is that they can't last beyond one season..


----------



## COPENHAGEN

saira1214 said:


> Yaaay! I got the IM Nowles knock-offs. I'm sure they won't be as warm, and I really wanted black, but it sure as hayle beats paying almost $900.00 for the real deal!


Good for you! Saw them at the store today but didn't try them on. How are they quality wise?


----------



## saira1214

COPENHAGEN said:


> Good for you! Saw them at the store today but didn't try them on. How are they quality wise?



I don't have them yet, just ordered them yesterday. I'll report back when I get them.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

saira1214 said:


> I don't have them yet, just ordered them yesterday. I'll report back when I get them.


Ok


----------



## HONEYRIDER

i love zara. in my opinion they make very good leather jackets


----------



## Pillow8

I love Zara! I think their items are classy and chic. 

Sharing my recent purchase.. Leather slip ons. They are very comfortable & light. &#9786;&#65039;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Pillow8

Last purchase to share.. Got this pink bag which reminds me of Chanel enchained. It looks really nice though not practical to use because you will feel the weight of the chain after a few hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## seahorseinstripes

^^^ i saw that bag on sale some times ago and was so tempted to purchase it even when it was in full price. the real leather is what tempt me but i tried it on and find it too heavy


----------



## Pillow8

seahorseinstripes said:


> ^^^ i saw that bag on sale some times ago and was so tempted to purchase it even when it was in full price. the real leather is what tempt me but i tried it on and find it too heavy




Bought it 2 months before it went on sale  yes its heavy so i dont use it often.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Babi1012

Zara's clothing looks really good on the website and their lookbooks but doesn't fit so nice in person. Usually its too big for my shoulders.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Just got these http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/jeans/medium-rise-skinny-jeans-c271007p2028030.html

My first pair of pants from Zara. I never thought I could shop here. i felt like maybe everything would look bad on me but these jeans are amazing. So comfortable and so flattering.


----------



## loveladygaga

I like Zara and I love H&M


----------



## Jasluxe

Does anyone have these? I've never ordered pumps from Zara TRF but I really need some new inexpensive heels for work.


----------



## AEGIS

deltalady said:


> The moto jackets for $59.99 came back into stock and sold out in minutes. I had one in my cart and it sold out before I could check out




How are they so cheap this time around?  Zaras spring faux leather jackets were about $129.  They got as low as $29.99 on sale and I randomly got one for $15.99 but I am surprised to see these at this price point.


----------



## myown

Jasluxe said:


> Does anyone have these? I've never ordered pumps from Zara TRF but I really need some new inexpensive heels for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779379



those are really cute!


---

I just got these

(zara.com)


----------



## mishybelle

Just got this TRF skirt in a size S and I'm usually anywhere between size 0-4 (2P) in skirts:



http://www.zara.com/us/en/trf/skirts/crochet-tube-skirt-c269213p1983007.html
Overall, the skirt looks way more expensive than $60. The lace is gorgeous in person and really heavy. It's not too bulky and the seams stay pretty flat. Fit is decent even for curvy types and stretches a little... I noticed that the waist stretched out a bit after one wear, but the hips stayed pretty snug. The back slit is way too high and stays open, even if you size up. I stitched this up myself and haven't had any issues since.


----------



## mishybelle

Has anyone tried on the new crop of Zara faux leather pencil skirts? How's the sizing? I bought one during last year's fall sale and the sizing was waaaay off and I had to keep sizing down.


----------



## AEGIS

mishybelle said:


> Just got this TRF skirt in a size S and I'm usually anywhere between size 0-4 (2P) in skirts:
> 
> View attachment 2781080
> 
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/trf/skirts/crochet-tube-skirt-c269213p1983007.html
> Overall, the skirt looks way more expensive than $60. The lace is gorgeous in person and really heavy. It's not too bulky and the seams stay pretty flat. Fit is decent even for curvy types and stretches a little... I noticed that the waist stretched out a bit after one wear, but the hips stayed pretty snug. The back slit is way too high and stays open, even if you size up. I stitched this up myself and haven't had any issues since.




I bought this skirt a few months ago.  I really do think it looks waaay more expensive than $60 and was surprised it was TRF and not ZARA WOMAN.  One of the few Zara pieces I paid full price for and do not regret.  Thanks for the tip about the back slit. I've never noticed.

I just ordered this


----------



## deltalady

mishybelle said:


> Has anyone tried on the new crop of Zara faux leather pencil skirts? How's the sizing? I bought one during last year's fall sale and the sizing was waaaay off and I had to keep sizing down.



Yes, I bought the midi length one and the waist is huge but the hips fit. I'm going to get it altered.


----------



## AEGIS

I have Zara pleather pants that say DO NOT CLEAN
wtf?!!


----------



## deltalady

mishybelle said:


> Has anyone tried on the new crop of Zara faux leather pencil skirts? How's the sizing? I bought one during last year's fall sale and the sizing was waaaay off and I had to keep sizing down.



Today I exchanged the one with the side zipper for the one with the back zipper and tapered waist. It fits like it was made for me. Much better than the other one.


----------



## Docjeun

AEGIS said:


> I bought this skirt a few months ago.  I really do think it looks waaay more expensive than $60 and was surprised it was TRF and not ZARA WOMAN.  One of the few Zara pieces I paid full price for and do not regret.  Thanks for the tip about the back slit. I've never noticed.
> 
> I just ordered this


Love this!


----------



## Docjeun

AEGIS said:


> I have Zara pleather pants that say DO NOT CLEAN
> wtf?!!


Seriously?
LOL!


----------



## Docjeun

Trulyadiva said:


> Seriously?
> LOL!


I don't think I ever go in that store and come out empty handed.


----------



## AEGIS

Trulyadiva said:


> Seriously?
> LOL!



I don't understand.  Thank God I got them all on sale for $10 or $20 each but still


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Did anyone purchase this lace top? Am deciding between the grey and beige.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Did anyone purchase this lace top? Am deciding between the grey and beige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2796790
> View attachment 2796791


Hi!  Love these!!  I saw the beige IRL.  I did not get it because they didn't have my size.


----------



## angelanchez

Chinese Warrior said:


> Did anyone purchase this lace top? Am deciding between the grey and beige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2796790
> View attachment 2796791


My vote is for the beige!


----------



## elisian

angelanchez said:


> My vote is for the beige!


so cute but... washable?? am confused

i vote for grey, beige would seem a little too girly for me... shape doesn't pair with skirts as easily but beige/lace seems to suggest it


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I got this last night and love it!  The price is $59.90.  Great price!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thanks babes for your inputs on the lace top!!! I liked the beige better too but in IRL, the fabric of the grey is much better. So, I did not get any!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> I got this last night and love it!  The price is $59.90.  Great price!
> View attachment 2800881




U are referring to the coat?? If yes, it looks fab!!


----------



## deltalady

I bought the same coat in grey. Waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> U are referring to the coat?? If yes, it looks fab!!




Yes!!  Love it!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

deltalady said:


> I bought the same coat in grey. Waiting for it to arrive.




I bought the black one at the store and ordered the gray one from the website!


----------



## Elsie87

Total Zara addict here. I must have bought all of their crop tops last summer and I currently live in black leggings from their TRF line


----------



## BarbadosBride

Nice coat! I bought a black knee length coat with gold zips and I really love it. Sorry cant post pic but it is a fab coat and great price!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I got two sweaters the last time I went there. One plain black cashmere V neck (their cashmere stuff is pretty nice for the price) and a pale salmon one with metallic yarn.

I usually also love their coats


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I really want to love the coat!!it's retailing for only 29!!! But once again, I am in between sizes so the fit is just not there. Did you girls see that there is a light pink version? I thought that is lovely too.


----------



## deltalady

I ordered it in a M and L so hopefully one of them fits. They should be here tomorrow.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

@Chinesewarrior
Hi!  I got both coats in black and gray.  I am loving the gray more!  I might return the black since it loves lint!  It is pretty true to size.  I am about a 6 and I got the S.  The pink one is nice too but I needed a darker color coat.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

deltalady said:


> I ordered it in a M and L so hopefully one of them fits. They should be here tomorrow.




Good luck!! I hope you get to keep at least one! It really is a good buy.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> @Chinesewarrior
> Hi!  I got both coats in black and gray.  I am loving the gray more!  I might return the black since it loves lint!  It is pretty true to size.  I am about a 6 and I got the S.  The pink one is nice too but I needed a darker color coat.




Lucky U, babe!! The gray is a great choice, I second that too! Such a versatile shade of gray. The funnel collar is fab!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Lucky U, babe!! The gray is a great choice, I second that too! Such a versatile shade of gray. The funnel collar is fab!!


Thank you!!!!  I hope you get one too!


----------



## deltalady

So I just received the coats and they are fabulous! I'm so glad that I ordered both a M and a L as the L fit me better. I have size 32F breasts so I have to size up in the TRF line to accommodate them a lot of times.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

deltalady said:


> So I just received the coats and they are fabulous! I'm so glad that I ordered both a M and a L as the L fit me better. I have size 32F breasts so I have to size up in the TRF line to accommodate them a lot of times.


Yay!!  You will love it!!  So comfy!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I am so envious!!!!&#128077;&#128079;

It wouldn't be right to leave Zara empty handed so I came home with these beauties. Wore them today!


----------



## deltalady

The grey one is no longer online. I'm so glad I ordered when I did! Today the weather finally turned and it's about 40°F out. So the coat arrived just in time  :thumbup:.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> I am so envious!!!!&#128077;&#128079;
> 
> It wouldn't be right to leave Zara empty handed so I came home with these beauties. Wore them today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804346
> View attachment 2804347


Love them!!  They look comfy!!


----------



## missellenmarieD

I'm a huge fan of Zara! Glad to see one of my favourite stores getting some recognition here- I find their pieces are wonderful quality for the price, and always very chic.


----------



## phillj12

Chinese Warrior said:


> Did anyone purchase this lace top? Am deciding between the grey and beige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2796790
> View attachment 2796791




LOVE THAT! Can't go wrong with either color...I prefer grey/black but I think beige is probably really pretty...maybe more daytime.??


----------



## Chinese Warrior

phillj12 said:


> LOVE THAT! Can't go wrong with either color...I prefer grey/black but I think beige is probably really pretty...maybe more daytime.??




Hi there! I did not buy eventually as the fabric of the beige is inferior; definitely not deserving of its price tag. oh well, there will be other sweaters!haha


----------



## Samia

Just picked this top


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I purchased this pair of shorts; anyone else?) it's fully lined, btw. 

Am also eying this sweater with faux leather sleeves. I like the roomier fit.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Samia said:


> Just picked this top
> View attachment 2809622




Lovely! 
I saw it too and am distracted by the tan/grey version...


----------



## Samia

Chinese Warrior said:


> Lovely!
> I saw it too and am distracted by the tan/grey version...




I saw that one too but they didn't have that in my size.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I am on a ZARA roll... But this coat has to be my last purchase and I will wait patiently for the sale in end Dec/early Jan. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Then, I also got this basic wool sweater in grey. I guess I am loving the color grey this winter!&#128513;
	

		
			
		

		
	




I have started to identify my SALES items; anyone has started doing the same?! LOL


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Samia said:


> Just picked this top
> View attachment 2809622


Cute top!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 2809619
> View attachment 2809620
> 
> 
> I purchased this pair of shorts; anyone else?) it's fully lined, btw.
> 
> Am also eying this sweater with faux leather sleeves. I like the roomier fit.
> 
> View attachment 2809621




Cute haul!!  Love them all!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

ZARA is really pushing out some beautiful coats this season. I am liking these two but these babies will have to wait till the SALE...&#128514;


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> ZARA is really pushing out some beautiful coats this season. I am liking these two but these babies will have to wait till the SALE...&#128514;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814583
> View attachment 2814584


 
Love the design!!  I hope it goes on sale!!


----------



## tygerlyn

Chinese Warrior said:


> ZARA is really pushing out some beautiful coats this season. I am liking these two but these babies will have to wait till the SALE...&#128514;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814583
> View attachment 2814584



I love that first coat but do not see it on the website. What's it called? Item no? TIA!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the design!!  I hope it goes on sale!!




Oh dear! U just reminded me that they may or may not go on sale!!! Executive decision time!&#128518;


----------



## Chinese Warrior

tygerlyn said:


> I love that first coat but do not see it on the website. What's it called? Item no? TIA!




http://www.zara.com/es/en/new-this-week/woman/geometric-wool-coat-c287002p2418002.html

I hope you can view the link. It's called Geometric wool coat; just in this week. I am accessing the website in Spain. Good luck!


----------



## tygerlyn

Chinese Warrior said:


> http://www.zara.com/es/en/new-this-week/woman/geometric-wool-coat-c287002p2418002.html
> 
> I hope you can view the link. It's called Geometric wool coat; just in this week. I am accessing the website in Spain. Good luck!


Oh thank you! It doesn't show up on U.S. site until I access your link. Very cute coat!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Oh dear! U just reminded me that they may or may not go on sale!!! Executive decision time!&#128518;


 
Haha!!  You know how that goes!!  Once they go on sale our sizes are gone!! 


I missed out on some large sweaters from the their special prices tab.  Now I can't find them anywhere!!!  I told myself not to wait any longer!


----------



## LKKay

Bought this blouse and side stripe leggings today


----------



## green.bee

Thanksgiving special discount starts tomorrow:


----------



## HeartMyMJs

green.bee said:


> Thanksgiving special discount starts tomorrow:


I can't wait!!


----------



## Docjeun

Is this only in the states?


----------



## Heaviestmatter

Trulyadiva said:


> Is this only in the states?



I think so. I live in Norway, and no black friday offer at Zara here.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I cannot believe it!!! They are holding the Black Friday discount in Spain!!!!


----------



## Docjeun

Chinese Warrior said:


> I cannot believe it!!! They are holding the Black Friday discount in Spain!!!!


Well that makes sense though since Zara is a Spanish retailer.  You might be able to order online and get the discount of course depending on where you are located. I hope you can!


----------



## Docjeun

Where I am there is no Black Friday or sale right now but there is a store, I was there yesterday and bought a top and put a sweater coat on hold, I'm not sure about buying it quite yet since I've been buying so many coats and jackets this year plus it is a size larger than I wear and it's made out of a yarn so I'm afraid it might stretch and look unshapely, it's lovely though.

Zara really does surprise me, for the quality, which is not bad, the huge selection and the price it's a good place to shop for all ages.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I did some damage last Friday.  Now I am really in trouble!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> I did some damage last Friday.  Now I am really in trouble!!!
> View attachment 2819182




&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;
Any chance of sharing your purchases here? 

I gave the Black Friday store wide discount of 20% a miss as I already picked up three items the week before. Now, bring on the annual SALE already!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Has anyone seen this bag IRL? My local Zara store is closed for renovation, so can't check it out.

http://www.zara.com/dk/en/woman/han...g-with-metallic-fastener-c269202p2320025.html


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;
> Any chance of sharing your purchases here?
> 
> I gave the Black Friday store wide discount of 20% a miss as I already picked up three items the week before. Now, bring on the annual SALE already!


 
Hi!!!  I got some tops, scarves, and trousers for my sisters' as Christmas gifts.  I got some cardigans and dresses for DD.  I got some jeans and tops for DS.  I got a few necklaces for my BFF's.  I only got a sweater for myself.  Too much to post. 


Yes bring on the annual sale!!!!!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Got a vest from Zara as a gift from my BF.....not sure how I am going to wear it, but it looks nice.


----------



## MoreBootsPlease

I got these boots in the sale for a steal before they sold out and I can't wait to try them. So much great stuff on sale but I;'m not sure I need anything (Not that I need boots....but I haven't worn taller boots in quite a while and I'm actually excited about these.) 




http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/shoes/boots/high-heeled-leather-boot-c269197p2174654.html


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi!!!  I got some tops, scarves, and trousers for my sisters' as Christmas gifts.  I got some cardigans and dresses for DD.  I got some jeans and tops for DS.  I got a few necklaces for my BFF's.  I only got a sweater for myself.  Too much to post.
> 
> 
> Yes bring on the annual sale!!!!!




Here is a picture of the sweater I got for myself.


----------



## Docjeun

Bought two coats and a jumpsuit, for some reason this year I can't resist the coats and yet I live in a semi tropical country.
I put the links to them on the other Zara thread.


----------



## xJOLE

MoreBootsPlease said:


> I got these boots in the sale for a steal before they sold out and I can't wait to try them. So much great stuff on sale but I;'m not sure I need anything (Not that I need boots....but I haven't worn taller boots in quite a while and I'm actually excited about these.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/shoes/boots/high-heeled-leather-boot-c269197p2174654.html


I purchase these before the sale started, and I have to say that I LOVE them. Very slim/fitted around the ankle/calf, good height, and the block heel is super comfy.


----------



## xlana

Has anyone's Black Friday order shipped yet? I put my order in at 8:05 EST (so right after the sale started) and it still hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## saira1214

I ordered a bit after it started and my items have shipped. However, some have been sent separately.


----------



## EmmieB

http://www.zara.com/share/trf/outerwear/contrasting-parka-c665507p2147008.html 

Anyone tried this on yet?


----------



## jetstream7

xlana said:


> Has anyone's Black Friday order shipped yet? I put my order in at 8:05 EST (so right after the sale started) and it still hasn't shipped yet.


 
I ordered on Thanksgiving day, and got all my stuff today. Out of 11 items, I'm keeping 2. 
*Machine washable navy blazer: http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/blazers/structured-blazer-c269184p2254016.html
*Black "mixi" (longer than midi, shorter than maxi) dress: http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/dresses/ribbed-dress-c269185p2304003.html


----------



## scorpio13

I ordered on Thanksgiving and got my order today. Very disappointing. Everything seemed to run unusually small! I would probably keep a couple things if they were larger but I don't even want to go through the hassle of trying to do an exchange (usually in-store customer service is so awful and I know they probably won't let me do an even exchange) so it's all going back. Such a bummer.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi!!!  I got some tops, scarves, and trousers for my sisters' as Christmas gifts.  I got some cardigans and dresses for DD.  I got some jeans and tops for DS.  I got a few necklaces for my BFF's.  I only got a sweater for myself.  Too much to post.
> 
> 
> Yes bring on the annual sale!!!!!




LOL! That's indeed quite a lot to post,  babe! Good job there! 

Loving the sweater that u purchased for yourself. Looks so comfy!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

xJOLE said:


> I purchase these before the sale started, and I have to say that I LOVE them. Very slim/fitted around the ankle/calf, good height, and the block heel is super comfy.




Hi there! Any chance of posting a picture of the boots? The link brings me only to the main page. Thanks in advance!


----------



## xJOLE

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there! Any chance of posting a picture of the boots? The link brings me only to the main page. Thanks in advance!



I attached a stock photo as well as one from my blog! Hopefully you can see how it fits.


----------



## MoreBootsPlease

I never would have picked them out on the site (I much prefer ankle booties), but I admit I was sold when I saw them on Caroline's Mode.  I like them in brown too. I haven't received mine yet. 


http://carolinesmode.com/caroline/?p=18


http://carolinesmode.com/caroline/?p=17


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> LOL! That's indeed quite a lot to post,  babe! Good job there!
> 
> Loving the sweater that u purchased for yourself. Looks so comfy!




Thank you!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

I received my Black Friday order.  The jeans I purchased appears to be too large.  Could someone tell me how to make an exchange?  I checked Zara site but only found Return but no Exchange.  Could I make the exchange at the store?  I sure don't want to return and repurchase since I don't want to loose the discount.


----------



## ochie

does anybody know when is the december sale?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

xJOLE said:


> I attached a stock photo as well as one from my blog! Hopefully you can see how it fits.




Thank you for sharing!! You are rocking those boots; they fit you like a glove!!


----------



## babysunshine

Just bought clothes from Zara. Really good quality.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HandbagAngel said:


> I received my Black Friday order.  The jeans I purchased appears to be too large.  Could someone tell me how to make an exchange?  I checked Zara site but only found Return but no Exchange.  Could I make the exchange at the store?  I sure don't want to return and repurchase since I don't want to loose the discount.




Absolutely, you can make the exchange at the store AND keep the discount.)


----------



## Gary45

I love Zara, its my go to place for blazers


----------



## Heaviestmatter

ochie said:


> does anybody know when is the december sale?



I think it's December 27th


----------



## xlana

*sigh* It's a week later and my order still hasn't even shipped out yet. I called Zara on Wednesday and they said my order has been sent to the warehouse but is still pending. The CS rep also said "most" Black Friday orders are still waiting to be shipped out. Yet, it seems like many of you have already gotten your orders. It's frustrating being in limbo.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

xlana said:


> *sigh* It's a week later and my order still hasn't even shipped out yet. I called Zara on Wednesday and they said my order has been sent to the warehouse but is still pending. The CS rep also said "most" Black Friday orders are still waiting to be shipped out. Yet, it seems like many of you have already gotten your orders. It's frustrating being in limbo.




I ordered a few things on Black Friday too.  No info on shipment either. &#128532;&#128532; Still waiting!


----------



## ochie

Heaviestmatter said:


> I think it's December 27th



thanks!


----------



## HandbagAngel

Chinese Warrior said:


> Absolutely, you can make the exchange at the store AND keep the discount.)



Thank you!  Heading toward to the store tomorrow before they sold out my size.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

They have a pre-sale tab.  I think we can pre-order now for the December sale!!  Oh boy!!!


----------



## livethelake

xlana said:


> *sigh* It's a week later and my order still hasn't even shipped out yet. I called Zara on Wednesday and they said my order has been sent to the warehouse but is still pending. The CS rep also said "most" Black Friday orders are still waiting to be shipped out. Yet, it seems like many of you have already gotten your orders. It's frustrating being in limbo.





HeartMyMJs said:


> I ordered a few things on Black Friday too.  No info on shipment either. &#128532;&#128532; Still waiting!



Me too.  Very frustrating.  I wish ZARA would get their shipping act together.  This isn't their first Black Friday sale so the volume of orders should not have been a surprise.

My order was placed on 12/29, they finally sent me a shipping notification but it has not been scanned by Fedex yet.  Meaning it really has not shipped. Honestly, I'm sorry I even placed the order.


----------



## xJOLE

HeartMyMJs said:


> They have a pre-sale tab.  I think we can pre-order now for the December sale!!  Oh boy!!!


This is actually the left over sale items from Black Friday and Cyber Monday. The December sale will start December 26th (Boxing Day) for us Canadians!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

xJOLE said:


> This is actually the left over sale items from Black Friday and Cyber Monday. The December sale will start December 26th (Boxing Day) for us Canadians!




Oh thanks!!  No wonder the items looked familiar!  LOL!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

livethelake said:


> My order was placed on 12/29, they finally sent me a shipping notification but it has not been scanned by Fedex yet.  Meaning it really has not shipped. Honestly, I'm sorry I even placed the order.


 
I ordered mine on 11/28.  Nothing yet.  No email with any shipping info.  They must really behind.


----------



## xlana

HeartMyMJs said:


> I ordered mine on 11/28.  Nothing yet.  No email with any shipping info.  They must really behind.



Yep. I ordered mine on the 27th right after the sale started! Going to call again and see what is going on. This is ridiculous. Its been well over a week.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

It's me again!&#128513;&#128514; I got another coat; this time in red!! I am retiring another red coat of mine so this is the perfect replacement. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






FYI: this coat runs big. I usually get a M for their winter coats but I got an XS for this instead. S was good too but hubby felt that XS fits better.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

xlana said:


> Yep. I ordered mine on the 27th right after the sale started! Going to call again and see what is going on. This is ridiculous. Its been well over a week.


 
Finally I got an email w/tracking info!!  It will be here tomorrow!   Thank goodness!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> It's me again!&#128513;&#128514; I got another coat; this time in red!! I am retiring another red coat of mine so this is the perfect replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826898
> View attachment 2826899
> View attachment 2826900
> 
> 
> FYI: this coat runs big. I usually get a M for their winter coats but I got an XS for this instead. S was good too but hubby felt that XS fits better.




Love, love, love!!  This coat is amazing!!


----------



## loveladygaga

I love Zara very much.
Zara is much better than H&M


----------



## scumone

I think I may a bit out of Zara's size charts for clothes, but I really love their shoes.


----------



## xlana

HeartMyMJs said:


> Finally I got an email w/tracking info!!  It will be here tomorrow!   Thank goodness!!



I called customer service this morning and the CS rep told me my order has "already been packaged" and I "should" receive a shipping confirmation within 24-48 hours. You would think they fulfill orders in the order they come in which is why I ordered so early. I'm so annoyed! Hopefully I will get an email tomorrow morning...


----------



## HeartMyMJs

xlana said:


> I called customer service this morning and the CS rep told me my order has "already been packaged" and I "should" receive a shipping confirmation within 24-48 hours. You would think they fulfill orders in the order they come in which is why I ordered so early. I'm so annoyed! Hopefully I will get an email tomorrow morning...




I hope so too!!!  Crossing fingers!!


----------



## xlana

HeartMyMJs said:


> I hope so too!!!  Crossing fingers!!



It finally shipped and will arrive today. Ugh, although both our orders took forever I'm glad our item are on their way to us!!


----------



## Docjeun

Chinese Warrior said:


> It's me again!&#128513;&#128514; I got another coat; this time in red!! I am retiring another red coat of mine so this is the perfect replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826898
> View attachment 2826899
> View attachment 2826900
> 
> 
> FYI: this coat runs big. I usually get a M for their winter coats but I got an XS for this instead. S was good too but hubby felt that XS fits better.


Very nice!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

xlana said:


> It finally shipped and will arrive today. Ugh, although both our orders took forever I'm glad our item are on their way to us!!


 
Yay!!!!  Finally, right??  I can't wait!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thanks babes for the positive feedback!!) the coat is also available in sky blue in case anyone is interested!&#128518;
	

		
			
		

		
	




Do we have any London-based fans here? If yes, can you kindly give me a heads-up if you see SALE in the store this weekend? I was in London the same weekend last year and the sale was well underway..Thanks in advance!


----------



## samina

It's usually Boxing Day


----------



## Kfoorya2

Does anyone have any updates on the december sale here in the US?


----------



## xJOLE

Kfoorya2 said:


> Does anyone have any updates on the december sale here in the US?


I'm sure it'll happen at the same time across North America, so December 26th.


----------



## Shopmore

I did speak to someone at the store who confirmed that this year's sale will start after December 25th, but didn't give an exact date.  In prior years it had been earlier.


----------



## EmmieB

When I worked at Zara, the sale had always started on Dec 26th.


----------



## SLCsocialite

Loving my Zara moto jacket lately!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

SLCsocialite said:


> Loving my Zara moto jacket lately!


Looks great on you!!!


----------



## xJOLE

My first in-store purchase! These sold out at regular price so fast, and I never saw them online so imagine my surprise when I found a whole rack of them in store!

View attachment 2845088


I placed a huge online order the night the sale started. Hope it doesn't take as long to ship out as the Black Friday orders! Anyone else want to share what they got?


----------



## xJOLE

xJOLE said:


> My first in-store purchase! These sold out at regular price so fast, and I never saw them online so imagine my surprise when I found a whole rack of them in store!
> 
> View attachment 2845088
> 
> 
> I placed a huge online order the night the sale started. Hope it doesn't take as long to ship out as the Black Friday orders! Anyone else want to share what they got?




Oops, not sure why the photo didn't attach properly, but here you go!


----------



## floridasun8

Just bought this blouse from the sale. Does anyone else have this yet?  Hoping it looks as good on me as it does the model  LOL   

Also slowly trying to replace all of my polyester blouses in my closet with silk instead, so hoping this works out.


----------



## Juliemvis

Just bought this from zara in London


----------



## floridasun8

I had to stop in and post my experience with Zara today that really upset me.  As posted above, I ordered that silk top on 12/26.  I had several upcoming parties, including one tonight that I wanted to wear it for.  I was supposed to receive it yesterday.

After my package not moving for 2 days via the fedex tracking and my eta going from friday to "no idea" per their website, I filed a claim with fedex, to which the tracing dept called me and said that they had no idea what happened to it, but would let me know if it showed up.  Useless!

Called Zara this morning at 10am right when they opened to see what they could do.  Like most stores, I figured they would just send me another blouse and then deal with the fedex claim.  Every other store I have ever dealt with that had a package go missing, they never stiff the customer.    Zara tells me there is nothing they can do, but they will open a claim on their end.  I advised the girl that I was worried the blouse would sell out (it was still available this morning), to which she advised me that she would escalate my claim and make a note for them to be sure they got back to me before it sold out, or to hold one for me.  Lie #1!  I file a dispute with my cc company since I have not received any help from either fedex or Zara.   I go out for a bit, come home, was going to just reorder the top since I had already filed a claim to get my $$ back from Discover only to find out the blouse is now sold out!  No calls from Zara.

I call Zara again, after another completely useless customer service rep, a QA guy gets on the phone, says that he is getting involved to help with customer satisfaction, will call the warehouse to see what they can do and call me back within the hour!  Lie #2. No call back!

So here I am, without a blouse, receiving no help from fedex or Zara and currently out $63 until Discover makes a determination on my dispute which can take up to 30 days.  I am splitting mad!!!  

I have never seen such terrible customer service in my life!   I had an order from another website go missing right before Christmas that UPS delivered to a wrong address and the store was able to send me another new order $100+, send it with no extra charge 3 day shipping and assist UPS with finding the package.   Why is Zara's customer service so bad?   Unfortunately I can't really even file a complaint with corporate since they are international!   

Buyer beware when it comes to shopping at Zara!


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

I love Zara! X


----------



## zaraknight

I love Zara too ... Sorry to hear that you have had that experience but if they say they will try and do something then I would give them a chance to try &#128515;


----------



## floridasun8

zaraknight said:


> I love Zara too ... Sorry to hear that you have had that experience but if they say they will try and do something then I would give them a chance to try &#55357;&#56835;



Not much else they can do it the item that I wanted and rightfully purchased and was due it no longer available!   The right thing to do would have been to send me another, not wait and see, to which now I have no options!   

It's also NEVER acceptable to LIE to a customer...on multiple occasions at that.  Not very good business practice!


----------



## zaraknight

I will remain optimistic for you and hope that you keep us posted with the outcome. I have been loyal to the brand for years and will look forward to hearing all of this bing resolved and then u can post a picture of the article!!!


----------



## rockstarmish

I went to the sale today and I was sad to find out that the jeans I've been stalking online was out of stock already. The worst thing is that the SA told me that they had it before xmas...when I was there 2 weeks before xmas and it wasn't there! I feel so cheated 

If anyone comes across this, please let me know.


----------



## starviola

I bought a second hand black dress from Zara online recently, it's just a mid-length short sleeve dress with a pattern on it. I have yet to wear it as I have to lose some weight first, but judging by this one dress I have I can tell I love Zara clothing.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Happy new year, ZARA fans!!

The SALE started in my city yesterday but I am adopting a different 'strategy' this year. I have decided to wait for the 2nd/3rd cut in two weeks' time before I hit the stores. I just felt that I spent way too much time buying/returning things during the previous sales..this is my New Year resolution speaking...LOL

Anyhow, I am eying two Spring tops, simply love the back details..


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Happy new year, ZARA fans!!
> 
> The SALE started in my city yesterday but I am adopting a different 'strategy' this year. I have decided to wait for the 2nd/3rd cut in two weeks' time before I hit the stores. I just felt that I spent way too much time buying/returning things during the previous sales..this is my New Year resolution speaking...LOL
> 
> Anyhow, I am eying two Spring tops, simply love the back details..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854787
> View attachment 2854788
> View attachment 2854789
> View attachment 2854790
> View attachment 2854791


 
Happy New Year!!!  Nice picks!!  Believe or not, I am staying away for a while!!  I ordered a few heels.  Yes, my resolution is to not to go in as often as I did!!  LOL!!  I will go online maybe near their 3rd/4th cuts!!   Love to get last minute stocks with a great price!


----------



## mularice

I've also been trying to be good and have only purchased one thing for myself from the Zara sale. I got this metallic skirt which I love and it was only £13. It falls really nicely and even though I'm a bit short, the length is still flattering on me. 




Instead I have been buying for my bf. I got him two suits, two pairs of smart casual trousers and another pair of his favourite jeans/joggers (makes sense to double up on them if they are in sale)


----------



## NYCBelle

xJOLE said:


> Oops, not sure why the photo didn't attach properly, but here you go!
> View attachment 2845204



Look like the louboutins...these are pretty but I have thick legs...won't look good on me =/


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

xJOLE said:


> I attached a stock photo as well as one from my blog! Hopefully you can see how it fits.



I ordered these boots for my vacation to NY - I'm hoping I like them. I ordered TTS so I'm also hoping they fit - they are fabulous


----------



## shester

My first Zara purchase! I tried to order these when the sale first began, but my size was out of stock. I lucked up, and found them after a $10 price-cut.


----------



## Princess Pink

Chinese Warrior said:


> Happy new year, ZARA fans!!
> 
> The SALE started in my city yesterday but I am adopting a different 'strategy' this year. I have decided to wait for the 2nd/3rd cut in two weeks' time before I hit the stores. I just felt that I spent way too much time buying/returning things during the previous sales..this is my New Year resolution speaking...LOL
> 
> Anyhow, I am eying two Spring tops, simply love the back details..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854787
> View attachment 2854788
> View attachment 2854789
> View attachment 2854790
> View attachment 2854791



Good luck with your strategy!  I purchased the floral blouse on sale a week ago - it's really gorgeous, I love the delicate pattern and the bow back. It's a keeper! I'm not sure about showing my bra strap so have tried it with a nude cami underneath and it also works. The other blouse I tried, but the pepulum was in the wrong spot for my waist and looked frumpy - but that's just me.


----------



## MoreBootsPlease

Has anyone tried their jeans? Do they stretch out? I'd like to get these but one size was a little snug and I'm afraid to size up. zara.com/us/en/sale/woman/jeans/high-waisted-trousers-c437611p1984107.html They're the "high waisted trousers". 


I went in to check out a faux leather zipped bucket bag, didn't see it, and of course came out with 3 cute and basic sweaters. They're not wool, but for $20 they're great. Got the zippered joggers for half too. Trying not to go back to pick up a jumpsuit or two and the jeans, as they are sold out in my jeans size online.


Regarding the "do not wash" instructions someone mentioned upthread with the zippered joggers- I bought the side stripe pants which also say "no not wash". I didn't realize that right away. I did wash on gentle and hang to dry. They seem fine, though they may have shrunk in length. I'm fairy tall and they were short already, so that is a bit annoying, but material-wise they did fine.


eta: ok sorry I have no idea why the pictures aren't showing up. It's not letting me insert a link either. 
Doesn't make for a fun post...but how are the jeans? are they consistent in sizing? Do they hold their shape in general? Or does it depend on the style and year?


----------



## MoreBootsPlease

I think I'm doing this sale thing wrong. I went in for a purse, got 3 sweaters and joggers, put jeans back b/c I was being "good". Went home, checked out jeans online, sold out in my size, decide I have to go back and have them. Saw purse this time, put it back. Come home, really want it. Same with jumpsuits. Sold out online. Rinse, repeat.


I want that leather/suede TRF messenger. I think their leather purses and faux leather are not great quality-wise, but the suede seems really nice for so little. 


Did great at not getting more shoes or blouses though! I love everything in there this season, and everything is marked down really low. Our store has so much more avail. than online right now...


----------



## Kfoorya2

MoreBootsPlease said:


> I think I'm doing this sale thing wrong. I went in for a purse, got 3 sweaters and joggers, put jeans back b/c I was being "good". Went home, checked out jeans online, sold out in my size, decide I have to go back and have them. Saw purse this time, put it back. Come home, really want it. Same with jumpsuits. Sold out online. Rinse, repeat.
> 
> 
> I want that leather/suede TRF messenger. I think their leather purses and faux leather are not great quality-wise, but the suede seems really nice for so little.
> 
> 
> Did great at not getting more shoes or blouses though! I love everything in there this season, and everything is marked down really low. Our store has so much more avail. than online right now...




Omg same here I went to the 4 locations around me and got so much today. Much more stock than online I agree and great markdowns!!


----------



## luminosity

hiiii, i bought these two. couldn't ressist anymore. they are soooo pretty












edit: i dont know why only the link shown here ._. i already tried several times, only image link shown here


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here is my haul not including my DD/DS stuff!!  I need to stop checking everyday!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

mularice said:


> I've also been trying to be good and have only purchased one thing for myself from the Zara sale. I got this metallic skirt which I love and it was only £13. It falls really nicely and even though I'm a bit short, the length is still flattering on me.
> 
> View attachment 2855200
> 
> 
> Instead I have been buying for my bf. I got him two suits, two pairs of smart casual trousers and another pair of his favourite jeans/joggers (makes sense to double up on them if they are in sale)




Lovely skirt!!! How are you planning to wear it?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Princess Pink said:


> Good luck with your strategy!  I purchased the floral blouse on sale a week ago - it's really gorgeous, I love the delicate pattern and the bow back. It's a keeper! I'm not sure about showing my bra strap so have tried it with a nude cami underneath and it also works. The other blouse I tried, but the pepulum was in the wrong spot for my waist and looked frumpy - but that's just me.




Thanks Princess Pink! We share the same taste.) I found both tops in my size and both came home with me! I am absolutely convinced of the floral blouse but I am still on the fence about the peplum one. I reckon I can only wear it with blue jeans and black jeans. Ideally I want to wear it with white bottom but fear that the top is too dark to be paired successfully. We will see!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here is my haul not including my DD/DS stuff!!  I need to stop checking everyday!!
> View attachment 2859328







HeartMyMJs said:


> Here is my haul not including my DD/DS stuff!!  I need to stop checking everyday!!
> View attachment 2859328




Oh oh oh! That's The Haul!!! I love your shoe picks, dear! Those caged heels are to die for. I went to look for the grey long sleeve T but can't find it in my stores..oh well!
Also, is that a checked scarf? How is the fabric? 

Speaking of clothes for DD/DS, I got this for my DD...) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 pairing it with a white turtleneck; she is ready for Xmas 2015.&#128540;&#128525;

We are on a roll, aren't we?!!


----------



## MoreBootsPlease

I love the cage heels too. I'm even coming round to the loafers all over the store though they're generally not my favorite look.


----------



## mularice

Chinese Warrior said:


> Lovely skirt!!! How are you planning to wear it?




Casually I'll wear it with a tshirt and some cool plimsoles. Otherwise a cute knit top and heels. Maybe even some ankle socks and boots to be different.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Oh oh oh! That's The Haul!!! I love your shoe picks, dear! Those caged heels are to die for. I went to look for the grey long sleeve T but can't find it in my stores..oh well!
> Also, is that a checked scarf? How is the fabric?
> 
> Speaking of clothes for DD/DS, I got this for my DD...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2859550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pairing it with a white turtleneck; she is ready for Xmas 2015.&#128540;&#128525;
> 
> We are on a roll, aren't we?!!




Thanks!!!  We are on the roll!!!!  LOL!!  I think it's a checked scarf.  Not sure if it's a blanket one.  We'll see.  They have not arrived yet.  


Love the dress for DD!!!  So cute!!!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

So wow, 2nd reduction has happened in my city, less than a week since the sale started! This is epic for Spain; they must be so eager to get rid of the stock. 

Did anyone purchase this cable knit sweater? I thought it would be a fab transitional piece?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

mularice said:


> Casually I'll wear it with a tshirt and some cool plimsoles. Otherwise a cute knit top and heels. Maybe even some ankle socks and boots to be different.




I love your ideas, mularice! Especially the T and plimsoles; it gives the skirt so much more mileage.)


----------



## Chinese Warrior

MoreBootsPlease said:


> Has anyone tried their jeans? Do they stretch out? I'd like to get these but one size was a little snug and I'm afraid to size up. zara.com/us/en/sale/woman/jeans/high-waisted-trousers-c437611p1984107.html They're the "high waisted trousers".
> 
> 
> I went in to check out a faux leather zipped bucket bag, didn't see it, and of course came out with 3 cute and basic sweaters. They're not wool, but for $20 they're great. Got the zippered joggers for half too. Trying not to go back to pick up a jumpsuit or two and the jeans, as they are sold out in my jeans size online.
> 
> 
> Regarding the "do not wash" instructions someone mentioned upthread with the zippered joggers- I bought the side stripe pants which also say "no not wash". I didn't realize that right away. I did wash on gentle and hang to dry. They seem fine, though they may have shrunk in length. I'm fairy tall and they were short already, so that is a bit annoying, but material-wise they did fine.
> 
> 
> eta: ok sorry I have no idea why the pictures aren't showing up. It's not letting me insert a link either.
> Doesn't make for a fun post...but how are the jeans? are they consistent in sizing? Do they hold their shape in general? Or does it depend on the style and year?




Hi there! I wanted to rely to your questions about their jeans as I own four skinny jeans from ZARA. They wear great; one pair does stretch out slightly at the knees by the end of the day but all their waists remain the same. Sizing wise, I am always between ZARA sizes so I cannot give an accurate opinion. I bought all these jeans in 2012/2013 and haven't had to buy new jeans in 2014. I think that's pretty decent, considering I purchased them at SALE prices. So in short, go get em'!)


----------



## susieserb

Quick blurb on my thoughts.  When Zara opened at the Grove in 2009 I was vacationing in LA and went to the store the first week it opened...thud pinch me, this place is to die for fun; what a positive experience.

FF to June 2014 when I went back to the store for a second time.  Big disappointment with the dummy'ing down thing.  The store looked trashed, the clothes looked cheap.  A total one eighty..I walked out.


----------



## xJOLE

Chinese Warrior said:


> So wow, 2nd reduction has happened in my city, less than a week since the sale started! This is epic for Spain; they must be so eager to get rid of the stock.
> 
> Did anyone purchase this cable knit sweater? I thought it would be a fab transitional piece?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861562


I've lost count of how many times the sale has been marked down in Canada already! I just checked and it looks like we're on the 3rd/4th cut.

I did purchase that sweater in white and I love it! It's great quality. Surprisingly thick and comfy, even with the 'higher' neckline.


----------



## legsandalcohol

Has anyone gotten the leather skinny trousers? How do they fit?

static.zara.net/photos//2014/I/0/1/p/2969/241/717/2/w/560/2969241717_2_4_1.jpg


----------



## MoreBootsPlease

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there! I wanted to rely to your questions about their jeans as I own four skinny jeans from ZARA. They wear great; one pair does stretch out slightly at the knees by the end of the day but all their waists remain the same. Sizing wise, I am always between ZARA sizes so I cannot give an accurate opinion. I bought all these jeans in 2012/2013 and haven't had to buy new jeans in 2014. I think that's pretty decent, considering I purchased them at SALE prices. So in short, go get em'!)


 


Thanks! I did buy the high waisted dark wash and the mid-rise in the same rinse, both after another markdown, so hesitating worked out well.  So far I love both and they do seem to wear well all day.


----------



## luminosity

hi, has anyone here bought this top? how's the quality and fit? im thinking of buying one in white. i love the collar and also the material. it says 100% mulberry silk.

thank you


----------



## imlvholic

luminosity said:


> hi, has anyone here bought this top? how's the quality and fit? im thinking of buying one in white. i love the collar and also the material. it says 100% mulberry silk.
> 
> thank you


That is 1 of the stuff I got today from UPS & I'm not too crazy about the thin fabric. I love silk but not this 1. It's going back.


----------



## luminosity

imlvholic said:


> That is 1 of the stuff I got today from UPS & I'm not too crazy about the thin fabric. I love silk but not this 1. It's going back.



is it very thin? what do you think about the quality of the silk? i don't have zara pieces crafted in silk nor touch it so i couldn't imagine it


----------



## imlvholic

luminosity said:


> is it very thin? what do you think about the quality of the silk? i don't have zara pieces crafted in silk nor touch it so i couldn't imagine it


The quality is ok, feels more like a chiffon. If I were you, I would just order it. Free shipping & return for $50 order. You can return it if you don't like it, maybe you will like it.


----------



## luminosity

imlvholic said:


> The quality is ok, feels more like a chiffon. If I were you, I would just order it. Free shipping & return for $50 order. You can return it if you don't like it, maybe you will like it.



yes, thank you! will order it


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Every year, I wax lyrical about their Spring coats and I think this year will be no exception. Sigh...


----------



## AEGIS

Chinese Warrior said:


> Every year, I wax lyrical about their Spring coats and I think this year will be no exception. Sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865633
> View attachment 2865634



I saw this today and I was not impressed with that fuzzy thing


----------



## Chinese Warrior

AEGIS said:


> I saw this today and I was not impressed with that fuzzy thing




A pity then! I really like the color of this coat so I was excited to see it in the stores.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My final SALE items. Only three pieces but pieces that I really love and can't wait for the weather to warm up! 

These pair of trousers
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, and this fab cute top 
	

		
			
		

		
	





And now for the Spring collection, I am so eying this top.


----------



## Heaviestmatter

Went to my store today, and went home with a black wool blend coat and a dark brown real leather jacket for only $50 each!


----------



## AEGIS

lucked upon these for $19.99 on the site tonight. not the original cool $80 ones but I will take it.


----------



## Casi

I should just admit that every sale I'm going to take advantage of it and get a good amount of steals! Esp. since I feel like most of their items (coats and sweaters aside) or cross-seasonal. I got that perforated messenger bag in red, which I love. Also picked up those "fur and leather ankle boots" which are really like the slip on sneakers, but in high tops. Not exactly a sexy shoe  but I fell in love with them. I wear a lot of sneakers latel and I like having high tops for cooler weather. 


http://www.zara.com/us/en/sale-aw.1...s/fur-and-leather-bootie-c555513p1985404.html

I got them in black, I sort of like the burgundy too. 


(Why won't the pictures post for me???)


----------



## amandabanana

The leather high heel sandal is back!!!!I emailed them last week if they have plans to restock them. They replied to me with " we would like to advise you that item zara leather high heel sandal is currently out of stock with no scheduled replenishment "..........ok


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just bought this pair of skinny jeans. Hope the fit holds up well. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





And I realized that I was dressed in ZARA from head to toe. Except my booties. Even my under t shirt was from ZARA. U ladies can relate to that, right?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Spring is very much on my mind! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







I don't think I will be getting the bag as it is bigger in real life than what I like. Just thought I will share the pictures here if anyone is in the market for a bucket bag.


----------



## aga5

Just got the bucket bag last week it's lovely.  Was planning on bringing it to a spring vacay.


----------



## Heaviestmatter

Chinese Warrior said:


> Spring is very much on my mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909562
> View attachment 2909564
> View attachment 2909565
> View attachment 2909566
> 
> 
> I don't think I will be getting the bag as it is bigger in real life than what I like. Just thought I will share the pictures here if anyone is in the market for a bucket bag.



I love those sandals!


----------



## amandabanana

The leather high heel sandal came and I was so disappointed. The size is right but it squish my toes. I have a normal size feet. I don't know if I'm suppose to size up or the straps on the heel are suppose to be small???


----------



## dangerouscurves

Zara's quality is really bad.


----------



## amandabanana

Sorry for spamming the page, it's just I can't edit the post. It's just I noticed last year I missed the chance to buy it and my friend told me it was comfty.  Did the quality change or something because my friend tried it on and she said wtf is wrong with your shoes? Ok sorry for my rant. 

leather heels


----------



## sham2012

Lately I noticed the quality is not that great. Also it's slightly expensive.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Their quality is hit or miss IMO.


----------



## KabiOsi

Its really gone downhill IMO




CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Their quality is hit or miss IMO.


----------



## Tiare

I went from going to Zara once a week, and probably walking out with one or two items, to not buying anything in over six months. I find the items to be uninspiring and not that great looking up close. I miss my guaranteed Zara "fashion fix"


----------



## Chinese Warrior

On the contrary, ZARA is killing it for me this season! Already purchased the following: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Will be picking up this striped shorts as i tried them today. The fit was perfect for me.


----------



## Heaviestmatter

Chinese Warrior said:


> On the contrary, ZARA is killing it for me this season! Already purchased the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917171
> View attachment 2917173
> 
> 
> Will be picking up this striped shorts as i tried them today. The fit was perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917174
> View attachment 2917175



I love all of this! I hate zara for making all these pretty things.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Heaviestmatter said:


> I love all of this! I hate zara for making all these pretty things.




Haha! Have you had a chance to check out the fringe brown heeled sandals? I saw it in the store today and they looked fab!! The heel was high (by my standards) but sturdy.


----------



## mishybelle

Got these sandals in yellow (actually more of a chartreuse) and tan. Not sure which ones to keep. They would each get equal wear, but I don't want to keep both. Sometimes I think the yellow ones look kind of cheap... What do you guys think?



If anyone is wondering, they fit a little small compared to past sizing. I'm usually a 6 in sandals, but these just barely fit the length of my foot. I should probably get a 6.5 in these, but I'm so impatient with returns/exchanges.


----------



## libertygirl

Chinese Warrior said:


> On the contrary, ZARA is killing it for me this season! Already purchased the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917171
> View attachment 2917173
> 
> 
> Will be picking up this striped shorts as i tried them today. The fit was perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917174
> View attachment 2917175



Oo how are you liking the flats? Are they comfy? I was thinking about getting those but Zara flats are always a bit hit and miss for me, comfort wise.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi there! I have only worn it for 20 mins in the house and it was very comfortable. I have to say I have had all good luck with ZARA shoes. Good luck on this pair!


----------



## xJOLE

mishybelle said:


> Got these sandals in yellow (actually more of a chartreuse) and tan. Not sure which ones to keep. They would each get equal wear, but I don't want to keep both. Sometimes I think the yellow ones look kind of cheap... What do you guys think?
> View attachment 2918042
> 
> 
> If anyone is wondering, they fit a little small compared to past sizing. I'm usually a 6 in sandals, but these just barely fit the length of my foot. I should probably get a 6.5 in these, but I'm so impatient with returns/exchanges.


A picture with a neutral background would probably be more helpful in determining which one to keep. Based on the photo you've shown, the tan one doesn't look too flattering on your skin tone, so I say go for the yellow.


----------



## rosewood22

my closet is 70% zara


----------



## Heaviestmatter

Chinese Warrior said:


> Haha! Have you had a chance to check out the fringe brown heeled sandals? I saw it in the store today and they looked fab!! The heel was high (by my standards) but sturdy.



No, not yet. Trying to resist buying sandals until warmer weather


----------



## Chinese Warrior

rosewood22 said:


> my closet is 70% zara




LOL! I don't know about my entire wardrobe but jeans 100% for me and winter gear 100% too! ))


----------



## les0411

Hi gals!  Ok so probably a long shot but has anyone bought or seen the tall gladiators currently online? There are no stores near me that have them but I'm kinda obsessing over them, particularly the taupe roman pair. I bought a pair of tall bcbg gladiators last year but returned them as they didn't fit right at all, and am still looking for the perfect pair. I know SW makes them and they are beautiful, but given I know I won't wear them THAT much I haven't purchased those yet. Thx in advance for any input girls! [emoji2]


----------



## scairo

I'll admit it's been a very long time since I even looked at any high street bags. But while browsing Zara today with a friend, I stumbled across this bag and bought it straight away. I love how simple it looks. It's khaki suede with a black leather flap and lined in linen. I've always wanted a suede bag but didn't want to pay a lot for one as they will show wear very quickly. So happy to have found this one and in a colour that's unique to my bag collection. (Photos from the Zara website)


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Well, my toddler loves Zara too!


----------



## Harpertoo

Chinese Warrior - my daughter loves Zara too!

I got a couple peices for myself also...I've been craving some looser garments. I feel like 90% of my wardrobe is fitted and I want some loose casual pieces
I bought the items below. Not to wear together however. (The jeans are slightly shorter on me - I'm just shy of 5'10" - but I like them. They are different from anything in my closet currently.)


----------



## Harpertoo

Oops missed the other pic. Here it is.
The shirt is very cute!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Harpertoo said:


> Chinese Warrior - my daughter loves Zara too!
> 
> 
> 
> I got a couple peices for myself also...I've been craving some looser garments. I feel like 90% of my wardrobe is fitted and I want some loose casual pieces
> 
> I bought the items below. Not to wear together however. (The jeans are slightly shorter on me - I'm just shy of 5'10" - but I like them. They are different from anything in my closet currently.)




Nice picks!! I am in the same situation too; I have recently picked up some looser but still nice looking tops for my school run.. It's difficult to want to wear fitted tops all the time. I have to check out the top u posted; cute!


----------



## renza

How is the quality of Zara's leather shoes, generally? I'm looking at a pair of brogues but they are over $100, and I'm not sure if Zara quality will be worth it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

renza said:


> How is the quality of Zara's leather shoes, generally? I'm looking at a pair of brogues but they are over $100, and I'm not sure if Zara quality will be worth it.




The ones that I have had held up well actually.


----------



## luminosity

has anyone seen this bag in store? this bag is soooo pretty. i like the color. it reminds me of balenciaga le dix cartable medium in old pink


----------



## Chinese Warrior

luminosity said:


> has anyone seen this bag in store? this bag is soooo pretty. i like the color. it reminds me of balenciaga le dix cartable medium in old pink




It does look very pretty and so right for Spring!!


----------



## luminosity

Chinese Warrior said:


> It does look very pretty and so right for Spring!!



right!! what do you think about the size? is it medium or small?


----------



## Sl0thbear

I really like the styles of Zara, sadly the clothes just don't fit me. 

They have a fantastic kids dept though. I bought some baby girl clothes for my best friend's newborn niece a while ago and found so many cute things.


----------



## deltalady

I ordered these TRF jeans and I love them! I want more!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

luminosity said:


> right!! what do you think about the size? is it medium or small?




I saw it in suede though, and it's a medium size bag despite its lady like shape. The base is quite thick.


----------



## luminosity

Chinese Warrior said:


> I saw it in suede though, and it's a medium size bag despite its lady like shape. The base is quite thick.



thank you! need to go to zara ASAP to check it myself!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Latest zara purchase. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Wishlist for next time shopping...


[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hellomashimaro

Hey guys, has anyone bought these: http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/shoes/heeled-sandals/leather-high-heel-sandal-c358014p2481065.html
and knows what the fit is like? 
37 is always a touch tight on me but stretches eventually, but i dont know if i should size up in this style.


----------



## rosewang924

love your jeans, i'm looking for some new ones.  do you know what TRF stands for, is it different from reg. womens dept?  thank you.



deltalady said:


> I ordered these TRF jeans and I love them! I want more!


----------



## deltalady

rosewang924 said:


> love your jeans, i'm looking for some new ones.  do you know what TRF stands for, is it different from reg. womens dept?  thank you.



I believe it stands for Trufaluc. For me, I find it runs like junior sizes. So I always size up one with TRF items.


----------



## rosewang924

deltalady said:


> I believe it stands for Trufaluc. For me, I find it runs like junior sizes. So I always size up one with TRF items.



thank you!!


----------



## Needo

For those who buy many Zara bags,

Is the quality a hit or miss? I've bought 2 bags from Zara and they both have zippers that don't always cooperate with me.


----------



## minxe

Needo said:


> For those who buy many Zara bags,
> 
> Is the quality a hit or miss? I've bought 2 bags from Zara and they both have zippers that don't always cooperate with me.



I frequently go into the store and I look for a nice bag every time... so far they've all felt very plasticy and not worth the price. To date, I've only bought one, and the strap literally snapped clean off on the second wear -- even though the only things in it were my wallet and phone. I'd LOVE to find a good quality bag there, but so far I haven't had any luck. I've passed up so many opportunities to buy a cute bag but I can't bring myself to buy something I know will fall apart!


----------



## hellomashimaro

hellomashimaro said:


> Hey guys, has anyone bought these: http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/shoes/heeled-sandals/leather-high-heel-sandal-c358014p2481065.html
> and knows what the fit is like?
> 37 is always a touch tight on me but stretches eventually, but i dont know if i should size up in this style.



and the fit on these ones: http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/sho...trappy-slingback-sandals-c719531p2368134.html

seen so many pics of people wearing them, totally need them! frustrating being between sizes.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

It has been a while since I posted here!  Wearing long cardigan, pants and shoes from Zara!


----------



## chloe_chanel

deltalady said:


> I ordered these TRF jeans and I love them! I want more!




We're about the same hip ratio. What size did you order?


----------



## luminosity

HeartMyMJs said:


> It has been a while since I posted here!  Wearing long cardigan, pants and shoes from Zara!
> View attachment 2974526



so lovely!! it's good to see people wearing long cardigan. and that bag is so pretty. where did you get that bag?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

HeartMyMJs said:


> It has been a while since I posted here!  Wearing long cardigan, pants and shoes from Zara!
> View attachment 2974526



I love that cardigan!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

luminosity said:


> so lovely!! it's good to see people wearing long cardigan. and that bag is so pretty. where did you get that bag?




Thanks!!  The bag name is Montaigne by Louis Vuitton. [emoji1]


CrackBerryCream said:


> I love that cardigan!




Thank you!!


----------



## dressaddict

hellomashimaro said:


> Hey guys, has anyone bought these: http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/shoes/heeled-sandals/leather-high-heel-sandal-c358014p2481065.html
> and knows what the fit is like?
> 37 is always a touch tight on me but stretches eventually, but i dont know if i should size up in this style.


I just purchased them. I wear 37 too and I got 37 and they fit well. I always though wear 37 at Zara, 38s are usually way too long and big for me. Anyway, the lowest straps were a bit tight. I put my stretchers in them for a couple of hours and they now fit perfectly. I do like my strappy shoes tight though, because I hate when the straps pull away from your feet. Just two things to have in mind. I purchased a pair from the store and I had to return them, because when I came home I found a few smudges on the back. I ordered them from the website and the pair came with a little smudge too. Boo! At least it was much less noticeable. 
Second, the zippers are not the best quality. This worries me a bit. However, they are so hot, I just couldn't pass them up.


----------



## dressaddict

Speaking of ordering from the website. My last order came via Ontrac and I couldn't be more displeased. The driver just threw it vaguely towards my home and just left it there. If he didn't make so much noise, I woudn't even know my package was delivered. Super disappointed. Before I always received items via UPS or Fedex and at least they brought the package to my door. I don't want to stop ordering from Zara, but I may have to. (crying inside)


----------



## alichelsealyn

How is the quality on their leather jackets (real and faux)? I'm on the hunt for a nice one but my torso isn't very long, I have short arms and I'm also busty..


----------



## luminosity

hi, have you seen this floral dress in real? i bought this dress via my friend who lives in spain, so maybe the dress will arrive next month and actually im a bit afraid. because i checked that it is 89% polyester and 11% elastene. if the dress is too strech, im afraid that it will lose it shape when i wear it or when i hang it

i bought a dress from zara and then when the dress has arrived, i regret it. the material is sooo cheap and has a chemical smell also not comfortable at all. then i washed the dress, i hang it. guess what? there's a shape of the hanger in its sleeves! omg! i really regret buying that dress


----------



## imlvholic

After my trip to Athens & shopped a lot at Zara Greece, at way cheaper prices than US due to the Euro to $ exchange is almost the same. It's so hard to buy at full US prices anymore. So ladies, when is the next sale season? I'd hold off on buying a lot of stuff if I can, unless I really want something right now.


----------



## luminosity

imlvholic said:


> After my trip to Athens & shopped a lot at Zara Greece, at way cheaper prices than US due to the Euro to $ exchange is almost the same. It's so hard to buy at full US prices anymore. So ladies, when is the next sale season? I'd hold off on buying a lot of stuff if I can, unless I really want something right now.



i think it's because in europe, except spain and UK, the prices are increasing for 10 eur from spain prices. the rest of countries, because of shipping cost, tax etc you need to pay more thus the prices are increasing. in my country, i consider zara is so expensive. they sell clothes with price range same like in the US, with that kind of quality, it's just ridiculous but sometimes I bought the item with full price like the dress above i posted though i don't know when i will be wearing that dress.

here, sale will start in june, i don't know the exact date but it's june.


----------



## imlvholic

luminosity said:


> i think it's because in europe, except spain and UK, the prices are increasing for 10 eur from spain prices. the rest of countries, because of shipping cost, tax etc you need to pay more thus the prices are increasing. in my country, i consider zara is so expensive. they sell clothes with price range same like in the US, with that kind of quality, it's just ridiculous but sometimes I bought the item with full price like the dress above i posted though i don't know when i will be wearing that dress.
> 
> here, sale will start in june, i don't know the exact date but it's june.



Thank you for the info, I think you should not buy the dress if you're not happy about it. 
I can't wait to go to Spain just to shop at Zara.   Portugal, Barcelona & Madrid are places on my next list to visit. For the mean time, i'll wait for the sale.


----------



## luminosity

imlvholic said:


> Thank you for the info, I think you should not buy the dress if you're not happy about it.
> I can't wait to go to Spain just to shop at Zara.   Portugal, Barcelona & Madrid are places on my next list to visit. For the mean time, i'll wait for the sale.



you're welcome! oh no, you got it wrong. im happy with the floral dress because it's pretty

yes, go to spain. that's where zara has cheapest prices!! oh i forgot, in UK, the prices are not increasing, but the currency changed. so, it will be eur 39.99 and in UK gbp 39.99. there's huge difference.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Zara jeans, sweater and shoes!


----------



## Allshinythings

HeartMyMJs said:


> Zara jeans, sweater and shoes!
> View attachment 3011967




I love the shoes. Are they comfortable?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

AmokedFish said:


> I love the shoes. Are they comfortable?




Hi!  Yes they are very comfy! [emoji6]


----------



## luminosity

ladies, look, this shoes is very pretty! do you think it will be perfect w/ this dress?


----------



## Kim1980

Hi, does anyone know when the summer sale starts? Thank you x


----------



## JetSetGo!

luminosity said:


> ladies, look, this shoes is very pretty! do you think it will be perfect w/ this dress?




I love both pieces but I probably wouldn't wear them together.


----------



## mashedpotato

HeartMyMJs said:


> Zara jeans, sweater and shoes!
> View attachment 3011967



Nice bag, shoe and pants! Very good and nice! I love it.


----------



## mashedpotato

luminosity said:


> ladies, look, this shoes is very pretty! do you think it will be perfect w/ this dress?



Hmm I would wear simple style shoes like a model? (it's only my thought.)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

mashedpotato said:


> Nice bag, shoe and pants! Very good and nice! I love it.




Thank you!!!


----------



## luminosity

mashedpotato said:


> Hmm I would wear simple style shoes like a model? (it's only my thought.)



yes. my rule (maybe us) is that wear prints with something solid color, like that dress with nude stiletto. i just thought that the color is in similar shade (orange) and maybe that would be good but probably i wont wear it  hahahaha


----------



## mashedpotato

luminosity said:


> yes. my rule (maybe us) is that wear prints with something solid color, like that dress with nude stiletto. i just thought that the color is in similar shade (orange) and maybe that would be good but probably i wont wear it  hahahaha


----------



## Jeau7

Had to chime in on how much I love Zara!  I have a tough time finding pencil skirts because of my full hips and butt, but Zara skirts fit well because they give extra room in the hip area!

Does anyone buy from Mango? I know its not part of the same Inditex company, but I am a sucker for Spanish brands but don't have a Mango in my area.  How similar to Zara is it? I have ordered online a few times, but wanted others input!


----------



## luminosity

Jeau7 said:


> Had to chime in on how much I love Zara!  I have a tough time finding pencil skirts because of my full hips and butt, but Zara skirts fit well because they give extra room in the hip area!
> 
> Does anyone buy from Mango? I know its not part of the same Inditex company, but I am a sucker for Spanish brands but don't have a Mango in my area.  How similar to Zara is it? I have ordered online a few times, but wanted others input!



i have 2 blazers and 1 skirt from Mango. I would say the material and cutting is good. I don't have to alter the blazers. the skirt is too long for me (im petite) so i have to alter it. for the size, im wearing XS for Zara and also XS for Mango. Personally i think that Mango is about formal and classic pieces, while Zara is on the trendy side. I have so much things i want to buy in Mango but only few in Zara.


----------



## Jeau7

luminosity said:


> i have 2 blazers and 1 skirt from Mango. I would say the material and cutting is good. I don't have to alter the blazers. the skirt is too long for me (im petite) so i have to alter it. for the size, im wearing XS for Zara and also XS for Mango. Personally i think that Mango is about formal and classic pieces, while Zara is on the trendy side. I have so much things i want to buy in Mango but only few in Zara.




Thanks! That is really helpful! I am loving Mango's site and always want to order!


----------



## Jeau7

imlvholic said:


> After my trip to Athens & shopped a lot at Zara Greece, at way cheaper prices than US due to the Euro to $ exchange is almost the same. It's so hard to buy at full US prices anymore. So ladies, when is the next sale season? I'd hold off on buying a lot of stuff if I can, unless I really want something right now.



Next sale is coming up. Massimo Dutti is having a sale right now ( I grabbed a few things ), and Zara follows usually the week after.


----------



## zouats

The Zara sale has started!

I've been a little underwhelmed by this year's selection though


----------



## Tiare

zouats said:


> The Zara sale has started!
> 
> I've been a little underwhelmed by this year's selection though



:true:

Last Zara purchase I made was a hooded khaki parka with faux fur neck. This was back in December. It's June! There should be chaos in the galaxy that a one-time-Zara-fiend like myself has made ONE purchase in SIX months!

That being said, the parka is awesome and got me more compliments than my Mackage or Parajumpers coats


----------



## deltalady

My order has already shipped. That was fast!


----------



## saira1214

I'm off of Zara. I read an article about a recent discrimination lawsuit that was filed against them and it was pretty disgusting.  Not to mention the fact that their clothes have been falling apart on me.  I've been shopping Mango more.  They too have problems, but not as bad as Zara.


----------



## yakusoku.af

zouats said:


> The Zara sale has started!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a little underwhelmed by this year's selection though




Me too! A lot of the stuff I liked was only $10 off so I decided to wait. I bought a few shirts for work and that's all. I'll probably check back in a week or two to see if any new markdowns happened.


----------



## Jeau7

Bought these beauties. But I am with everyone else. I'm turned off by Zara. I cleaned up in the Massimo Dutti sale. Better quality, and on sale, the price points are not that different for some of the clothing.


----------



## Jeau7

saira1214 said:


> I'm off of Zara. I read an article about a recent discrimination lawsuit that was filed against them and it was pretty disgusting.  Not to mention the fact that their clothes have been falling apart on me.  I've been shopping Mango more.  They too have problems, but not as bad as Zara.




I just read about the lawsuit. It makes me sick to my stomach [emoji21]. However, it isn't too surprising after the concentration camp pjs. It's hard cause I love Inditex brands but hate the corporation!


----------



## yakusoku.af

deltalady said:


> My order has already shipped. That was fast!




Lucky! I placed my order maybe 1/2 hour after the sale went live and still haven't received a shipping notification.


----------



## luminosity

spain is not sale yet..... but i checked UK website and the dress i want is not in sale. hope that would be different in spain web


----------



## lovemysavior

I only  buy from Zara when they have their sale.  Their full prices are pretty ridiculous sometimes.  I've gotten a good pair of designer or contemporary brand heels for what I would pay for a Zara full price pair.


----------



## luminosity

lovemysavior said:


> I only  buy from Zara when they have their sale.  Their full prices are pretty ridiculous sometimes.  I've gotten a good pair of designer or contemporary brand heels for what I would pay for a Zara full price pair.



this! i want to wait until sale but i always afraid that the goods will sold out before i purchase it soooo sometimes i buy the item full price but then i kind of regret it...


----------



## Heaviestmatter

luminosity said:


> this! i want to wait until sale but i always afraid that the goods will sold out before i purchase it soooo sometimes i buy the item full price but then i kind of regret it...



Mee too. I hate when I buy something full price at zara and then it ends up dirt cheap at the end of sales


----------



## luminosity

Heaviestmatter said:


> Mee too. I hate when I buy something full price at zara and then it ends up dirt cheap at the end of sales



indeed! because when i compared the dress with other dress in the same price but different material, then i start to think that why did i bought this zara dress -_- the important things is that im happy! hahahaha that's what im saying to myself when i regret my purchase, but still it didn't stop me for regretting


----------



## Chinese Warrior

For the FIRST TIME ever, I walked out of a Zara sale empty handed!! Nothing for my DD too. Usually my arms would be so full and I would spend a good 30/45 mins trying to decide which item to drop!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> For the FIRST TIME ever, I walked out of a Zara sale empty handed!! Nothing for my DD too. Usually my arms would be so full and I would spend a good 30/45 mins trying to decide which item to drop!!




What?????  Oh my!!  That is so hard to believe!!!  LOL!!!  I trust your judgement too!  Maybe I shouldn't go in!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> What?????  Oh my!!  That is so hard to believe!!!  LOL!!!  I trust your judgement too!  Maybe I shouldn't go in!!




I know, dear!!!!!!! I wasn't impressed with this season's offerings, to begin with. Of course, there were some 'nice' items but nothing that I absolutely must buy!!! But, I must qualify that I am currently knee deep in decluttering so you must excuse my very critical eye! LOL!
Has the sales started in your city?!?! Are you ready?!!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> I know, dear!!!!!!! I wasn't impressed with this season's offerings, to begin with. Of course, there were some 'nice' items but nothing that I absolutely must buy!!! But, I must qualify that I am currently knee deep in decluttering so you must excuse my very critical eye! LOL!
> Has the sales started in your city?!?! Are you ready?!!!!




Good to know!!  Yes it started!  I have not had a chance to visit.  I would browse online but I haven't purchased anything yet.  I'm ready but I am glad you went!!


----------



## jetstream7

I have to agree about Zara being kind of "eh" lately--the website atleast, I don't have a zara nearby. I've had a gift card since December I have yet to use.


----------



## medeir86

So I don't usually go to Zara but I just found this coat there (only $90 CAN!) and the faux leather looks so real in person I grabbed it expecting it to be around $500. I haven't bought it yet simply because I'm waiting it out to see if I get sick of it or if it's too trendy for me, but wow I loved it on!

http://www.zara.com/ca/en/collectio...aux-leather-biker-jacket-c269184p2866269.html

http://static.zara.net/photos//2015.../5070005800_6_1_1.jpg?timestamp=1434096959913


----------



## Jeau7

medeir86 said:


> So I don't usually go to Zara but I just found this coat there (only $90 CAN!) and the faux leather looks so real in person I grabbed it expecting it to be around $500. I haven't bought it yet simply because I'm waiting it out to see if I get sick of it or if it's too trendy for me, but wow I loved it on!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/ca/en/collectio...aux-leather-biker-jacket-c269184p2866269.html
> 
> http://static.zara.net/photos//2015.../5070005800_6_1_1.jpg?timestamp=1434096959913



I got the jacket last year. I really love the feel of it and the look of it on. I am by no means trendy,  and got great use of it on my honeymoon. Also like how high quality the faux leather is!


----------



## medeir86

Jeau7 said:


> I got the jacket last year. I really love the feel of it and the look of it on. I am by no means trendy,  and got great use of it on my honeymoon. Also like how high quality the faux leather is!


Yay! That's exciting, since I just ordered it online, I'll post pictures in it when it arrives!


----------



## luminosity

i don't see any interesting pieces in this sale collections........


----------



## anitalilac

medeir86 said:


> So I don't usually go to Zara but I just found this coat there (only $90 CAN!) and the faux leather looks so real in person I grabbed it expecting it to be around $500. I haven't bought it yet simply because I'm waiting it out to see if I get sick of it or if it's too trendy for me, but wow I loved it on!
> 
> http://www.zara.com/ca/en/collectio...aux-leather-biker-jacket-c269184p2866269.html
> 
> http://static.zara.net/photos//2015.../5070005800_6_1_1.jpg?timestamp=1434096959913



I wonder if the jacket runs larger or smaller or true to size....if you can let us know once receive it , that would be awesome!


----------



## medeir86

anitalilac said:


> I wonder if the jacket runs larger or smaller or true to size....if you can let us know once receive it , that would be awesome!



I've tried it on before ordering, and its very true to size. I'm a size 2 (XS) in everything, and the XS fit snugly all the way up to my wrists and zipped up to a nice tight silhouette. Perfect fit!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Newest Zara man purchase. Does this t-shirt print is quite a nod to this LV bag!? [emoji23][emoji28]


----------



## luminosity

hi, has anyone here ever bought zara studio line? if yes, how's the quality? i'm eyeing zara studio top but it's quite expensive, about $99 so i'm still thinking should i buy it now or waiting for sale

thanks!


----------



## J_L33

Hey guys, I bought this coat in the recent sale in small at $60 CAD (down from $129):







Does anyone own this? I like how it's fitted (I'm fairly big-chested). 5'2" and 135-ish lbs....do you think a size XS would fit me better? I know this coat and coats in general are supposed to be a bit loose...but I like it when they look more tailored...Thoughts? It's sold out everywhere (Zara now has a convenient store search, so I checked all the stores in my city as well as nearby suburban Zara stores). 

I also bought this coat in size M (and this I'm going to keep, because it's cut so small so the M fits perfectly): I paid $60 CAD (down from $149)






I'm eyeing the following items: What do you guys think?

1. Maxi skirt: currently on sale for $40 (down from $100)





2. Denim top: currently $36 (down from $50)





3. Green silk shirt $36 (down from $80)





4. Red silk shirt $36 (down from $80)





5. Short jacket with patch pockets $50 (down from $100):






Does anyone own any of these items? What do you all think?


----------



## Swedishmermaid

J_L33 said:


> Hey guys, I bought this coat in the recent sale in small at $60 CAD (down from $129):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone own this? I like how it's fitted (I'm fairly big-chested). 5'2" and 135-ish lbs....do you think a size XS would fit me better? I know this coat and coats in general are supposed to be a bit loose...but I like it when they look more tailored...Thoughts? It's sold out everywhere (Zara now has a convenient store search, so I checked all the stores in my city as well as nearby suburban Zara stores).
> 
> I also bought this coat in size M (and this I'm going to keep, because it's cut so small so the M fits perfectly): I paid $60 CAD (down from $149)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm eyeing the following items: What do you guys think?
> 
> 1. Maxi skirt: currently on sale for $40 (down from $100)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Denim top: currently $36 (down from $50)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Green silk shirt $36 (down from $80)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Red silk shirt $36 (down from $80)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Short jacket with patch pockets $50 (down from $100):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone own any of these items? What do you all think?


I don't have that actual coat but, I do have a closetful of Zara jackets and coats. I am 5'6" and 103lbs with a tiny frame (33/23/33) and XS are usually too small for me. I usually go with small. Don't know if this helps at all.


----------



## anniepersian

Hi! I don't normally post here, but I've been shopping at Zara recently. I found three pairs of ripped jeans at 9.99 each! Plus the blue green heels and the glitter pointy flats &#9786;


----------



## anniepersian

Trying some of them on in Zara...


----------



## HeartMyMJs

anniepersian said:


> Trying some of them on in Zara...


 
Great haul!!  Looks great on you!!!


----------



## luminosity

anniepersian said:


> Hi! I don't normally post here, but I've been shopping at Zara recently. I found three pairs of ripped jeans at 9.99 each! Plus the blue green heels and the glitter pointy flats &#9786;



i like the glitter flats! too bad the smallest size is 36. still too big for me


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I have been wanting this jacket forever!  Unfortunately it's going back.  It looks big on my frame.  If anyone sees a size small please pm asap!  It's called the mixed drape jacket.  Thanks!


----------



## Allshinythings

J_L33 said:


> Hey guys, I bought this coat in the recent sale in small at $60 CAD (down from $129):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone own this? I like how it's fitted (I'm fairly big-chested). 5'2" and 135-ish lbs....do you think a size XS would fit me better? I know this coat and coats in general are supposed to be a bit loose...but I like it when they look more tailored...Thoughts? It's sold out everywhere (Zara now has a convenient store search, so I checked all the stores in my city as well as nearby suburban Zara stores).
> 
> I also bought this coat in size M (and this I'm going to keep, because it's cut so small so the M fits perfectly): I paid $60 CAD (down from $149)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm eyeing the following items: What do you guys think?
> 
> 1. Maxi skirt: currently on sale for $40 (down from $100)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Denim top: currently $36 (down from $50)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Green silk shirt $36 (down from $80)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Red silk shirt $36 (down from $80)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Short jacket with patch pockets $50 (down from $100):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone own any of these items? What do you all think?




I have the red silk shirt. It was well made and the material felt nice and soft. I haven't worn it though. Not sure how it holds up after being washed.


----------



## GaitreeS

I have been shopping a Zara for over a decade!!! And though it has changed quite a bit, (price & quality) it still remains one of my favourite stores.


----------



## KimTX

I am going back a few pages to read. I just shopped online (there is no store locally)  and bought 14 times with the intention of just trying on and likely returning at least half. But, now, after reading, i'm wording if I got on the Zara bandwagon way too late. Seems like most people are saying the quailty is down and what used to be good prices are climbing in general. I am averaging $35 per piece, and that's less than I spend at Anthropologie by a long shot. But, then again, if the quality sucks, $35 is too much. 

Are any of you still liking Zara?


----------



## bunnyr

KimTX said:


> I am going back a few pages to read. I just shopped online (there is no store locally)  and bought 14 times with the intention of just trying on and likely returning at least half. But, now, after reading, i'm wording if I got on the Zara bandwagon way too late. Seems like most people are saying the quailty is down and what used to be good prices are climbing in general. I am averaging $35 per piece, and that's less than I spend at Anthropologie by a long shot. But, then again, if the quality sucks, $35 is too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Are any of you still liking Zara?




I'm not sure what the hype is. Since the beginning when I got to know the store I've never felt the quality was better than forever 21. And yet their prices have always been quite high for a trendy type of store. I've never had clothes from any other company "fall apart" in any way before. Ever. I've also never has buttons fall off until Zara. I've also experienced bad material used for lining of jacket pockets. I'd assume they don't even know the basic etiquette of sewing!! Even their kids clothing like is more sturdier made.


----------



## luminosity

KimTX said:


> I am going back a few pages to read. I just shopped online (there is no store locally)  and bought 14 times with the intention of just trying on and likely returning at least half. But, now, after reading, i'm wording if I got on the Zara bandwagon way too late. Seems like most people are saying the quailty is down and what used to be good prices are climbing in general. I am averaging $35 per piece, and that's less than I spend at Anthropologie by a long shot. But, then again, if the quality sucks, $35 is too much.
> 
> Are any of you still liking Zara?



i dont think the quality justify the normal price. i've bought a floral dress i posted few pages back and to be honest im disappointed with the quality. the fabric is so thin, no lining and am afraid that the stitching won't hold long. the floral print and the stye what makes me decided to buy it full price.

my friends said that zara has the good quality of fabric and fit, i agree with the fit, but the fabric is so so. looks cheap. i prefer to buy clothes from local brand here with zara's price or lower.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I am very happy with with all my purchases from the last three years, to be honest! Of course, my purchases are predominantly done at Sale time in Spain so you can imagine the low prices. Quality-wise, they are holding up well. Especially the coats, jeans, and white blouses. I still wear them on a regular basis. 

Shoes are also good. I own a pair of ankle boots, some flats. 

The THUMBS UP really belongs to the Kids Wear. They have really stood the test of time as my preschooler learns to walk, run, and climb. And they still look great as hand me downs.[emoji106] 

I swear I do not own shares in Zara!![emoji108]


----------



## Swedishmermaid

I have several Zara pieces. Leather jackets, blazers, shoes, boots, jeans, etc. I have had some of these pieces for a very long time. A few I bought in Paris in 2003 twelve years ago before we had Zara in California....still going strong.


----------



## bunnyr

Chinese Warrior said:


> I am very happy with with all my purchases from the last three years, to be honest! Of course, my purchases are predominantly done at Sale time in Spain so you can imagine the low prices. Quality-wise, they are holding up well. Especially the coats, jeans, and white blouses. I still wear them on a regular basis.
> 
> Shoes are also good. I own a pair of ankle boots, some flats.
> 
> The THUMBS UP really belongs to the Kids Wear. They have really stood the test of time as my preschooler learns to walk, run, and climb. And they still look great as hand me downs.[emoji106]
> 
> I swear I do not own shares in Zara!![emoji108]




I agree with the kids wear. I was surprised since to me the quality of women's clothing is terrible. I've never had anything come close to falling apart (tears, buttons come off, terrible sewing technique and materials chose for pocket lining etc) until I bought Zara things.


----------



## ralz29

I find their basic pieces quite nice and good quality. I don't like the poliester trendy things they do, they look cheap and aren't worth the money. I have two pairs of basic shorts which I wear all the time and they're as good as new. I also bought a silk shirt and some over-the-knee suede boots last season. The shirt isn't of exceptional quality but is quite nice nevertheless. It'll last me some time as long as I take good care of it. I'm happy with the boots as well. I recently bought a leather jacket. It looks very nice and feels sturdy but I haven't had the chance to wear it yet. We'll see how it holds when the weather gets colder. I'm petite so I also fit in the children's clothes. I've had a white cotton ruffled top which I've been wearing often for the last two years and it still looks nice. Overall, I would say I'm happy with my purchases.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Top, jeans, & heels from Zara! All items are around 2-3 years old.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Top, jeans, & heels from Zara! All items are around 2-3 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104474


 
Hey doll!!  Looking great as always!!!


----------



## Princess Pink

I purchased this necklace and have had many compliments! Hope it holds up ok.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hey doll!!  Looking great as always!!!




Thank you my dear!!! I have not been hanging out here at all, sigh!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Princess Pink said:


> I purchased this necklace and have had many compliments! Hope it holds up ok.




Do update here as I am also eying this necklace. Is it heavy? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Princess Pink

Chinese Warrior said:


> Do update here as I am also eying this necklace. Is it heavy? Thanks in advance!



No, it's not heavy, but it's not light or flimsy either. I wore it again yesterday (with the Zara front buttoned 70's style denim skirt) and got asked if it was 'real gold' I love Zara necklaces from the last few years but most of them I buy are bib/collar types so for me, this one is quite different. I'm thrilled with it so far!


----------



## luminosity

hi ladies, anyone here has seen this top in real life? it's pretty when i saw this top paired with pencil skirt

thanks


----------



## bakeacookie

Has anyone tried this on in person? 

http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/coats/metallic-button-cape-c269183p2952518.html

How long is it? I'm 5'2" and I'm wondering if it'll be too long on me.


----------



## Laura_allyson

I like the shoes very much. I see it on the zara US website. But when I check on the shoes section link, it's not available to purchase. It is not even there. Could this be a different brand? Or from a previous season maybe? Does anyone know where can I get it?


----------



## flirtsy

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone tried this on in person?
> 
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/coats/metallic-button-cape-c269183p2952518.html
> 
> How long is it? I'm 5'2" and I'm wondering if it'll be too long on me.



i saw it in real life, i'm 5'8 and i think it will be quite long yes


----------



## bakeacookie

flirtsy said:


> i saw it in real life, i'm 5'8 and i think it will be quite long yes




Darn my shortness! Thank you I'll have to find a shorter alternative.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Laura_allyson said:


> I like the shoes very much. I see it on the zara US website. But when I check on the shoes section link, it's not available to purchase. It is not even there. Could this be a different brand? Or from a previous season maybe? Does anyone know where can I get it?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117550
> 
> View attachment 3117552
> View attachment 3117553


 
I tried to search for you but I can't find it either.  My only best bet is to call the customer service and give them the ref number of that page.  I'm sure they can locate it for you.


----------



## Paris Darling

Laura_allyson said:


> I like the shoes very much. I see it on the zara US website. But when I check on the shoes section link, it's not available to purchase. It is not even there. Could this be a different brand? Or from a previous season maybe? Does anyone know where can I get it?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117550
> 
> View attachment 3117552
> View attachment 3117553




It will be available in a few weeks. Zara never uses other brands, as far as I know, only it's own current season. Just keep checking the website, they have new products coming every week.


----------



## Laura_allyson

Thanks so much! I'll keep checking the site! Anyway it's still hot summer weather here where I live and won't be needing them till it gets cold


----------



## flirtsy

bakeacookie said:


> Darn my shortness! Thank you I'll have to find a shorter alternative.



i'm sure you will they are very popular this season

zara is so annoying with their lengths..i can't wear their long dresses and i am not short at all! they assume everyone is 5'11


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wearing the grey tassel loafers from Spring/Summer collection; I should have purchased a backup pair.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I like the offerings from this season!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






The metallic gold sneakers look so wearable and useful in dressing up basic outfits. And I love that outerwear!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Zara, I am back!!!!!!


----------



## luminosity

Chinese Warrior said:


> Zara, I am back!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124484



are you going to wait for sale? i also like this fall winter collection

here's the dresses i want. do you think the denim one is better? im planning to buy one of the dresses below. i cant wait for sale because im afraid the dress will out of stock before the sale comes


----------



## Chinese Warrior

luminosity said:


> are you going to wait for sale? i also like this fall winter collection
> 
> 
> 
> here's the dresses i want. do you think the denim one is better? im planning to buy one of the dresses below. i cant wait for sale because im afraid the dress will out of stock before the sale comes




Hi there! This new collection is pretty fab, right?!!!

In principle, I like the first one. I also read your other thread where you mentioned your frame, I suspect the second fit & flare dress will look great on U!! 

I may not wait for the sale to pick up this lace dress! I have not been buying dresses in an while and really 'need' to change things a little in the dress department.. 

Do update on what you eventually pick.


----------



## luminosity

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there! This new collection is pretty fab, right?!!!
> 
> In principle, I like the first one. I also read your other thread where you mentioned your frame, I suspect the second fit & flare dress will look great on U!!
> 
> I may not wait for the sale to pick up this lace dress! I have not been buying dresses in an while and really 'need' to change things a little in the dress department..
> 
> Do update on what you eventually pick.



right! the style, shade. i like them all!

hmm why do you think the fit n flare would fit on me better? i thought all this time that body hugging type of dress will look good on me

oh my yes, that lace dress is indeed pretty! you could also wear it on summer with ballet flats n tote or sling bag, so relaxing!


----------



## legalbeagle

I love Zara... I have dozens of their cardi in almost every color available [emoji85]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

legalbeagle said:


> I love Zara... I have dozens of their cardi in almost every color available [emoji85]




Me too!! I love their long cardigans!!


----------



## Paris Darling

Laura_allyson said:


> Thanks so much! I'll keep checking the site! Anyway it's still hot summer weather here where I live and won't be needing them till it gets cold




You're welcome! Did you see, they're available! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Please post an outfit photo when you have  them!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

These booties are beautiful!


----------



## Laura_allyson

Paris Darling said:


> You're welcome! Did you see, they're available!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126500
> 
> Please post an outfit photo when you have  them!




Yes, I see them! I just ordered today. Thanks for the update. Will post mod pics when they arrive! I'm so excited! [emoji3]


----------



## joeso88

My girlfriend is crazy about ZARA which makes me crazy.  I feel everytime we visit the shop we come out with something new. Recently i bought her nice bag.

Sad thing is, it is not possible for us to order stuff online.  When there's a sale it's a long way from home to buy something. Which prevents us from shoping there regurarly.

About quality: Every item we have, if cared about properly, is in perfect codition. My gf has a pair of jeans and she loves them, they are soft, perfect fit. And the most perfet item is her black vest from rayon (and some other material i cant remember). Its the softest thing she ever worn.

So i can really recommend ZARA. I'd rather spend a little more for an i tem i know will last than save for something that will last few months.


----------



## Mininana

joeso88 said:


> My girlfriend is crazy about ZARA which makes me crazy.  I feel everytime we visit the shop we come out with something new. Recently i bought her nice bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad thing is, it is not possible for us to order stuff online.  When there's a sale it's a long way from home to buy something. Which prevents us from shoping there regurarly.
> 
> 
> 
> About quality: Every item we have, if cared about properly, is in perfect codition. My gf has a pair of jeans and she loves them, they are soft, perfect fit. And the most perfet item is her black vest from rayon (and some other material i cant remember). Its the softest thing she ever worn.
> 
> 
> 
> So i can really recommend ZARA. I'd rather spend a little more for an i tem i know will last than save for something that will last few months.




There are lots of forwarding websites where you shop, send to a USA address and then have your stuff shipped home

I use comgateway


----------



## Shoppinmel

luminosity said:


> are you going to wait for sale? i also like this fall winter collection
> 
> here's the dresses i want. do you think the denim one is better? im planning to buy one of the dresses below. i cant wait for sale because im afraid the dress will out of stock before the sale comes



Oh my, I love that first one! Which one did you end up going with? If you went with the first one I'd love to see a fashion show when it arrives. We're getting a Zara in our local mall and I can't wait to check it out!


----------



## luminosity

Shoppinmel said:


> Oh my, I love that first one! Which one did you end up going with? If you went with the first one I'd love to see a fashion show when it arrives. We're getting a Zara in our local mall and I can't wait to check it out!



i finally decided to buy both  take times for the dresses to arrive, but i will take the photo when im going to the nearest zara in my town


----------



## Allshinythings

Chinese Warrior said:


> Top, jeans, & heels from Zara! All items are around 2-3 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104474



Love the whole outfit!


----------



## Allshinythings

Chinese Warrior said:


> Zara, I am back!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124484



I ordered this dress a month ago. I had to send it back because it was way too short for me (I am 5'5). Otherwise it is a really pretty dress.


----------



## Shoppinmel

luminosity said:


> i finally decided to buy both  take times for the dresses to arrive, but i will take the photo when im going to the nearest zara in my town



Great decision! When in doubt, buy both!


----------



## Allshinythings

Love this top from Zara.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

AmokedFish said:


> View attachment 3131834
> 
> Love this top from Zara.


 
Love it!  Looks great on you!


----------



## luminosity

Shoppinmel said:


> Great decision! When in doubt, buy both!



alright, so i went to zara today and i tried the dress i've posted before, but only the burgundy one because the denim dress with front slit is not yet available in the store i visited. so here are the pictures. i also tried the black and white dress.

the burgundy dress is too big. i wore size XS. i am 152 cm and 39 kg. the fabric is like tweed, but thinner and smoother, no textured at all. this dress will look good on women who are about >=165cm tall. this dress supposed to be midi dress, but when i was wearing it, it turns out to maxi dress  and a little bit loose on me. so much things need to be altered if you have frame like me and wants to buy the dress no matter what

as for the black and white dress (tried size XS), the fabric just like your regular zara, with lining on top. this one more fitted on me in the upper side but just like the previous dress, this one turns out to be maxi dress for me


----------



## Shoppinmel

luminosity said:


> alright, so i went to zara today and i tried the dress i've posted before, but only the burgundy one because the denim dress with front slit is not yet available in the store i visited. so here are the pictures. i also tried the black and white dress.
> 
> the burgundy dress is too big. i wore size XS. i am 152 cm and 39 kg. the fabric is like tweed, but thinner and smoother, no textured at all. this dress will look good on women who are about >=165cm tall. this dress supposed to be midi dress, but when i was wearing it, it turns out to maxi dress  and a little bit loose on me. so much things need to be altered if you have frame like me and wants to buy the dress no matter what
> 
> as for the black and white dress (tried size XS), the fabric just like your regular zara, with lining on top. this one more fitted on me in the upper side but just like the previous dress, this one turns out to be maxi dress for me



Hmm yeah the length of both doesn't seem quite right. The top of the black and white seems to fit nicely though. Did you pass on both?


----------



## Shoppinmel

AmokedFish said:


> View attachment 3131834
> 
> Love this top from Zara.



That top looks beautiful on you. Your sandals are adorable.


----------



## luminosity

Shoppinmel said:


> Hmm yeah the length of both doesn't seem quite right. The top of the black and white seems to fit nicely though. Did you pass on both?



yes, the black and white in the top is fitted, but not with the length and how the flare looks on my body. i like the burgundy one, but so much works to be done to make it right on my body.

i did pass the dresses. time to browse another dress!

oh, havent you tried the denim dress? if yes, please do post pics here, i wanna see it how it fits in 'normal body' (not catalog model)


----------



## Chinese Warrior

luminosity said:


> alright, so i went to zara today and i tried the dress i've posted before, but only the burgundy one because the denim dress with front slit is not yet available in the store i visited. so here are the pictures. i also tried the black and white dress.
> 
> 
> 
> the burgundy dress is too big. i wore size XS. i am 152 cm and 39 kg. the fabric is like tweed, but thinner and smoother, no textured at all. this dress will look good on women who are about >=165cm tall. this dress supposed to be midi dress, but when i was wearing it, it turns out to maxi dress  and a little bit loose on me. so much things need to be altered if you have frame like me and wants to buy the dress no matter what
> 
> 
> 
> as for the black and white dress (tried size XS), the fabric just like your regular zara, with lining on top. this one more fitted on me in the upper side but just like the previous dress, this one turns out to be maxi dress for me




I am sorry that the dresses did not live up to your expectations! If you plan to pay full price, I am sure Zara will roll out many more dresses in the coming Q.


----------



## Shoppinmel

luminosity said:


> yes, the black and white in the top is fitted, but not with the length and how the flare looks on my body. i like the burgundy one, but so much works to be done to make it right on my body.
> 
> i did pass the dresses. time to browse another dress!
> 
> oh, havent you tried the denim dress? if yes, please do post pics here, i wanna see it how it fits in 'normal body' (not catalog model)



No, our local Zara isn't open yet and I haven't gotten a chance to get to the mall that has one!


----------



## Allshinythings

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!  Looks great on you!





Shoppinmel said:


> That top looks beautiful on you. Your sandals are adorable.



Thank you.


----------



## Laura_allyson

I finally got the denim ankle boots from Zara. I love it! [emoji3] (White dress is also from Zara - bought more than a month ago )


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Laura_allyson said:


> I finally got the denim ankle boots from Zara. I love it! [emoji3] (White dress is also from Zara - bought more than a month ago )
> View attachment 3135426
> View attachment 3135428
> View attachment 3135429




Very cute, love them! Great pairing too.


----------



## bp26

I love Zara too! Gives my wardrobe some edge as I'm usually a girly jcrew style. Love this thread!


----------



## Laura_allyson

Chinese Warrior said:


> Very cute, love them! Great pairing too.




Thanks! [emoji3]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Just got these studded flats!  Looks very similar to the Valentino's but the studs are different.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Just got these studded flats!  Looks very similar to the Valentino's but the studs are different.
> 
> View attachment 3142275




Great outfit, babe! Do report back on how the flats wear! I was just looking at them this morning and I was tempted!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Great outfit, babe! Do report back on how the flats wear! I was just looking at them this morning and I was tempted!




Hi!!  Yes I will!  So far they are pretty comfy!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

AmokedFish said:


> I ordered this dress a month ago. I had to send it back because it was way too short for me (I am 5'5). Otherwise it is a really pretty dress.




You are right, babe! The dress is too short! and M was too big. What a pity, I really like the lace!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Chinese Warrior said:


> I like the offerings from this season!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122702
> View attachment 3122703
> View attachment 3122704
> 
> 
> The metallic gold sneakers look so wearable and useful in dressing up basic outfits. And I love that outerwear!




I managed to try on the blue loafers yesterday. The patent was really hard so be warned! I was not particularly impressed by the outerwear so my wallet stayed safe. Oh well!


----------



## luminosity

zara current collection is pretty fab! wish i could buy all the items i want hahaha. currently eyeing this pretty lace dress, love at the first sight with its color and style.


----------



## lovemysavior

Waiting for these beauties to arrive at my door today....


----------



## Allshinythings

Chinese Warrior said:


> I managed to try on the blue loafers yesterday. The patent was really hard so be warned! I was not particularly impressed by the outerwear so my wallet stayed safe. Oh well!




I tried them too.They looked great but the material felt very uncomfortable. Too bad.


----------



## bajg

lovemysavior said:


> Waiting for these beauties to arrive at my door today....


I just got them, too. They are surprisingly quite comfortable.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies! Did anyone purchase these new flats? They look amazing in the pictures!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! Did anyone purchase these new flats? They look amazing in the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156932




Love these!!  I got something similar by Steve Madden's but I didn't like the fit.  I might have to go to the store to try these on!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love these!!  I got something similar by Steve Madden's but I didn't like the fit.  I might have to go to the store to try these on!!




Please do, babe! Check out the close up pictures on the website; they seemed very well made.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Please do, babe! Check out the close up pictures on the website; they seemed very well made.


 
They do even though it's not leather.  I will let you know!!


----------



## Wildflower22

How do the Zara leggings fit? I wear a 25 in jeans. I tried to search here on the app, but I could not get it to work right inside this thread to see if this has been asked. Thank you!!!


----------



## aa12

what does everyone think of these or has anyone seen them in person?

http://www.zara.com/ca/en/woman/sho...ankle-boots-with-tassels-c288001p2933082.html


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Please do, babe! Check out the close up pictures on the website; they seemed very well made.




I went to two Zaras near me and they are sold out.  My size is also sold out online.  Maybe these are pretty popular!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> I went to two Zaras near me and they are sold out.  My size is also sold out online.  Maybe these are pretty popular!!




Oh Wowowow! Whoever has bought them; better own up on this forum...! lol


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Oh Wowowow! Whoever has bought them; better own up on this forum...! lol


 
Right?!  I'm curious to know too!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Oh Wowowow! Whoever has bought them; better own up on this forum...! lol


 
I did not the notification email when it's available.  I just ordered them.  I did the in-store pick up option.  Hopefully I get them soon!!  Keep you posted!!  I hope I like it!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ok here are boots.  So far the quality is good.  Very comfortable too.  I'm only 5'1".  The top part is bit tight but I can manage.  Here's a pic.  Sorry I was in a hurry.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Ok here are boots.  So far the quality is good.  Very comfortable too.  I'm only 5'1".  The top part is bit tight but I can manage.  Here's a pic.  Sorry I was in a hurry.
> View attachment 3165707




U look fab, babe!!!!! Hope you are satisfied with them!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I just posted these in another thread. Thought I will ask the same q here since both dresses are from Zara. Help me out, ladies! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I can only buy one.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> U look fab, babe!!!!! Hope you are satisfied with them!!!


 
Thanks!!  As much I love them I had to return them.  The top part was a bit tight.  It didn't work out as much I wanted them to.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> I just posted these in another thread. Thought I will ask the same q here since both dresses are from Zara. Help me out, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169986
> View attachment 3169987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only buy one.


 
Love, Love!!  You look great!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

Chinese Warrior said:


> I just posted these in another thread. Thought I will ask the same q here since both dresses are from Zara. Help me out, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169986
> View attachment 3169987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only buy one.



Both are looking good.  If I have to choose, I would vote for the second one.


----------



## ashima01

Chinese Warrior said:


> I just posted these in another thread. Thought I will ask the same q here since both dresses are from Zara. Help me out, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169986
> View attachment 3169987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only buy one.




Love the second one!!


----------



## jonniss

Zara is one of the brands I simply CAN NOT wear, nothing suits me at all!!!  and the quality is enough only for one season...


----------



## LKKay

Chinese Warrior said:


> I just posted these in another thread. Thought I will ask the same q here since both dresses are from Zara. Help me out, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169986
> View attachment 3169987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only buy one.



The second one!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> I just posted these in another thread. Thought I will ask the same q here since both dresses are from Zara. Help me out, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169986
> View attachment 3169987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only buy one.




Both!!  Fine 2nd one!


----------



## Lady_Lannister

I love Zara! Such a great choice of both trendy items and basics! Their sizing is off, though and I'm finding it difficult to shop for tailored bottoms there even though I generally have no problem finding clothes that fit.


----------



## Allshinythings

Chinese Warrior said:


> I just posted these in another thread. Thought I will ask the same q here since both dresses are from Zara. Help me out, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169986
> View attachment 3169987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only buy one.




I have the first dress but I think the 2nd one looks better on you.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks!!  As much I love them I had to return them.  The top part was a bit tight.  It didn't work out as much I wanted them to.




Oh no, back to the Internet!! I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HandbagAngel said:


> Both are looking good.  If I have to choose, I would vote for the second one.




Thanks for the vote!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

ashima01 said:


> Love the second one!!




Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

LKKay said:


> The second one!




You are the 3rd person that has voted on the second dress!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Both!!  Fine 2nd one!




Hahahah! Thanks, enabler!!!-))


----------



## Chinese Warrior

AmokedFish said:


> I have the first dress but I think the 2nd one looks better on you.




Thanks! I think we have similar taste in Zara items! can you share mod pictures please! I saw a girl wearing the first dress and it looked super cute on her.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thank you all Zara fans!![emoji108][emoji106] The winner is the geometric print!! I asked on another thread and the answer was the same! I will make it my purchase for November.)


----------



## Allshinythings

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks! I think we have similar taste in Zara items! can you share mod pictures please! I saw a girl wearing the first dress and it looked super cute on her.




Oops..just realized mine looks slightly different! (Forgive my baby brain) here is a pic of my dress. Can't really blame me as they do look very similar. [emoji57]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

AmokedFish said:


> Oops..just realized mine looks slightly different! (Forgive my baby brain) here is a pic of my dress. Can't really blame me as they do look very similar. [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170816




Hahah, no worries!! The dress looks super striking on you! I don't think my store carries this print.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Oh no, back to the Internet!! I hate it when that happens.


 


Chinese Warrior said:


> Hahahah! Thanks, enabler!!!-))




Hahaha!!  Yes back to searching for the perfect OTK boots!!  



AmokedFish said:


> Oops..just realized mine looks slightly different! (Forgive my baby brain) here is a pic of my dress. Can't really blame me as they do look very similar. [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170816


 
Looks great!!


----------



## eroshery

My cute pom pom #furgalore #zaraaccesories


----------



## HeartMyMJs

eroshery said:


> My cute pom pom #furgalore #zaraaccesories


 
So cute!!


----------



## HGT

eroshery said:


> My cute pom pom #furgalore #zaraaccesories




So cute! I can't find it on US site.  Do you mind share where did you get them? Thanks!


----------



## eroshery

HeartMyMJs said:


> So cute!!



Indeed, Thanks.







HGT said:


> So cute! I can't find it on US site.  Do you mind share where did you get them? Thanks!



Hi, I bought them in Zara, Qatar.
Hope you can find them soon.
I wish they have more color.


----------



## ochie

eroshery said:


> My cute pom pom #furgalore #zaraaccesories



cute! lets see if US will have carry that, sometimes other country have different stocks than US.


----------



## mcb100

There are no Zara's by me, or in my state, I think. I've never known what Zara was. Is it like H&M or Forever 21? I know what Topshop is, even though there's also none of them near me, but never knew what Zara was.


----------



## Allshinythings

eroshery said:


> My cute pom pom #furgalore #zaraaccesories




Totally cute! I have one from Michael Kors that looks similar.


----------



## Allshinythings

One of my favorite Zara blouses in my recent purchase.


----------



## Docjeun

Chinese Warrior said:


> I just posted these in another thread. Thought I will ask the same q here since both dresses are from Zara. Help me out, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169986
> View attachment 3169987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only buy one.




They are both so similar and both look good on you, I think I like the one on the left best.


----------



## MarLie

Got this today[emoji3]


----------



## c.jazmyne

Anyone ever bought one of the leather jackets?? I've been eyeing them and hoping they go on sale for black friday but wanted some opinions.


----------



## Allshinythings

c.jazmyne said:


> Anyone ever bought one of the leather jackets?? I've been eyeing them and hoping they go on sale for black friday but wanted some opinions.




I have one. It's pretty well made. The only issue I had was the size. I usually wear small but I had to order large for the leather jacket in order for it to fit properly. So if you decide to buy one, you may need to consider a size up.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

c.jazmyne said:


> Anyone ever bought one of the leather jackets?? I've been eyeing them and hoping they go on sale for black friday but wanted some opinions.




I have one too.  The quality is pretty good.  I usually wear a small since I like it to hug my body.  I do wear sweaters under and it's fine.  I'm usually a 6-8.  I heard some of the leather jackets will be 30% off during BF. [emoji30][emoji16]


----------



## c.jazmyne

HeartMyMJs said:


> I have one too.  The quality is pretty good.  I usually wear a small since I like it to hug my body.  I do wear sweaters under and it's fine.  I'm usually a 6-8.  I heard some of the leather jackets will be 30% off during BF. [emoji30][emoji16]


I hope they are 30% off!! I'm holding out until then even though the weather has been perfect for leather jackets recently!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

c.jazmyne said:


> I hope they are 30% off!! I'm holding out until then even though the weather has been perfect for leather jackets recently!!!


 
I hope they are too!!  I am eyeing on one jacket.  I tried it on and loved it!!!


----------



## luminosity

ladiesssss, please help me to choose between these dress. for your reference, i am 152 cm and 39 kg. thanks!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

luminosity said:


> ladiesssss, please help me to choose between these dress. for your reference, i am 152 cm and 39 kg. thanks!




I like the 2nd one.  Good luck!!


----------



## jetstream7

the green. a velvet dress has a tendency to look very 90s and dated.


----------



## luminosity

HeartMyMJs said:


> I like the 2nd one.  Good luck!!



hi, thank you for the input. i also like the green one, like the collar and sleeve parts!


----------



## luminosity

jetstream7 said:


> the green. a velvet dress has a tendency to look very 90s and dated.



hi, thanks for the answer! i'll think about it. i like both, but need to choose one.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Hi, has anyone tried this off shoulder top? I just ordered it, needing a top that isn't too casual nor too dressy. I figure I can pair it with leatherish pants, skinny pants, etc. it's very Tibi but much cheaper.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HGT said:


> So cute! I can't find it on US site.  Do you mind share where did you get them? Thanks!




US website has it now!


----------



## luminosity

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Hi, has anyone tried this off shoulder top? I just ordered it, needing a top that isn't too casual nor too dressy. I figure I can pair it with leatherish pants, skinny pants, etc. it's very Tibi but much cheaper.
> 
> View attachment 3182828



eh that top is quite cute


----------



## icedpryce

I like them. I enjoy their clothes as well as their perfumes (have three of their perfumes, Zara Rose, Black Peony, and I believe some floral one that I'm too lazy to look up). I usually dislike store brand perfumes, but theirs are highly decent. Perfect for school.

As far as clothes, their tee shirts are cute, as are their blazers. Have a really nice college professor style blazer that I got from them a few years back. My grandma always treats me to Zara whenever I visit her in Mexico --it's really popular over there.


----------



## saira1214

I'm so conflicted buying from this store, however they have a pair of boots that are killer. Does anyone know if they will have a Black Friday sale or just their usual end of year sale?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

saira1214 said:


> I'm so conflicted buying from this store, however they have a pair of boots that are killer. Does anyone know if they will have a Black Friday sale or just their usual end of year sale?


 
I heard their Black Friday sale will be 25% off.  I'm not sure what items will be on sale though.  My sister's friend works there and that's what she told us.


----------



## saira1214

HeartMyMJs said:


> I heard their Black Friday sale will be 25% off.  I'm not sure what items will be on sale though.  My sister's friend works there and that's what she told us.




Oh cool. Thanks for that info! I'll wait to purchase some items then. [emoji8]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

saira1214 said:


> Oh cool. Thanks for that info! I'll wait to purchase some items then. [emoji8]


 
Sure!!  I'm eyeing a few items too!


----------



## Allshinythings

Still no sign of sale. [emoji24]


----------



## LKKay

Just checked the site- 30% off the entire collection starting at midnight EST!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Did anyone purchase from the recent 30% sale?!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Did anyone purchase from the recent 30% sale?!




Hey!!  I just got a few tops and a leather jacket.  Did you?? &#128579;&#128579;


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Did anyone purchase from the recent 30% sale?!





Hey!!  I just got a few tops and a leather jacket.  Did you?? &#128579;&#128579;


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hahah, you have been holding out on us!! Pictures!! Nothing for me, I was hoping that a dress will go on sale. Of course, it did not!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

What?!  Nothing?  LOL!!  Just waiting for shipment!! [emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## saira1214

I ordered on Friday and still have not received any shipping info. It's still in "being prepared" mode.


----------



## terebina786

I ordered shoes and a skirt on Friday evening which is still "being prepared".  I ordered two pairs of shoes on Sunday because the shoes I ordered on Friday went on further sale.  I got a shipping notification on Monday but no tracking number.  The shoes were delivered yesterday and then after it was delivered, I got an email with tracking :weird:


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hahah, you have been holding out on us!! Pictures!! Nothing for me, I was hoping that a dress will go on sale. Of course, it did not!!


 


HeartMyMJs said:


> What?!  Nothing?  LOL!!  Just waiting for shipment!! [emoji14][emoji14]




Sorry, I didn't tag your name.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Sorry, I didn't tag your name.




No worries, babe!! I will be in Italy later this December so I am hoping to scoop up all my buys at the Euro price! That should change my Zero tally![emoji38]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> No worries, babe!! I will be in Italy later this December so I am hoping to scoop up all my buys at the Euro price! That should change my Zero tally![emoji38]




Awesome!!  Sounds fun and lucky you!!  Enjoy! [emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## Kisa

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hey!!  I just got a few tops and a leather jacket.  Did you?? &#128579;&#128579;



Show us the goods!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Kisa said:


> Show us the goods!!




I will!  Hopefully my stuff ships out soon! [emoji51]


----------



## xJOLE

I ordered during the 30% off sale, but I'm still waiting for an order processing email!


----------



## Blingaddict

I love Zara. Sadly & unbelievably no Zara where I live[emoji58][emoji58][emoji58] so I try to stock up when I travel.
Here is a Zara dress I wore recently.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Accessorized with black ankle booties and raybans( not seen) and Hermes mini Evelyne and vintage pashmina.


----------



## Blingaddict

Zara dress( bought in February 15) with Botegga clutch and Jimmy choos
And van cleef bracelets.


----------



## Blingaddict

Zara dress ( February 2015) 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank you letting me share.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sweater and jeans from Zara!


----------



## saira1214

My order from Black Friday is still processing! This is crazy.


----------



## Paris Darling

saira1214 said:


> My order from Black Friday is still processing! This is crazy.




Wow really? I ordered a coat on Black Friday and it arrived Tuesday. Hope yours will arrive soon!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Sweater and jeans from Zara!
> View attachment 3207530




Wow babe, you look sharp and chic!! You did Zara proud![emoji122]


----------



## les0411

Hi ladies! Tried searching to answer this but no luck so apologies to ask as I know it's likely been answered. As much as I love Zara tops and dresses I've never tried their jeans. Can anyone give me some guidance on their skinny jeans re sizing (big v small) and general quality. Thank you so much...there are several pairs at crazy prices I'm loving but not sure what like in real life. TY!!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Wow babe, you look sharp and chic!! You did Zara proud![emoji122]


 
Thank you!  You're too sweet.  I got the moto leather jacket last night.  I love it!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here it is.  Will post mod pics soon!


----------



## imlvholic

Does anybody knows when is the next sale? I noticed they have started stocking stuff on floors like the sale is happening very soon. Any insider report?


----------



## xJOLE

imlvholic said:


> Does anybody knows when is the next sale? I noticed they have started stocking stuff on floors like the sale is happening very soon. Any insider report?


Here in Canada, the sale starts on Boxing Day, December 26th.


----------



## Zahzah

Hey everyone

I really like this Zara bag but not sure if it's too similar to the Chloe drew bag

What do you all think?
http://m.zara.com/uk/en/woman/bags/view-all/contrast-mini-messenger-bag-c734144p3153211.html


----------



## ochie

xJOLE said:


> Here in Canada, the sale starts on Boxing Day, December 26th.



I want to know too!


----------



## les0411

Hi! Can anyone speak to the general sizing if their Moto Jackets? Small vs large??? Thank you!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies. I had to replace my stretched out Zara skinny (3 years old with very frequent wear) with another Zara skinny. I can confirm that Zara is really my go-to for denim. [emoji7]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies. I had to replace my stretched out Zara skinny (3 years old with very frequent wear) with another Zara skinny. I can confirm that Zara is really my go-to for denim. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220906


 
Looking lovely as always!!  Yes Zara jeans are my fave!!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Does anyone know when the sale starts?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Looking lovely as always!!  Yes Zara jeans are my fave!!




Thanks dear!!! I bought another pair of jeans today, I am on a roll!


----------



## samina

It started last night 

Sale now on!!!


----------



## saira1214

These real leather leggings are such a good deal! So mad I missed them! I work up at 2am because I couldn't sleep and my size wasn't available. Now their sold out! Did anyone snag them? Please tell me their not worth it. Lol.


----------



## smokeandmirrors

les0411 said:


> Hi ladies! Tried searching to answer this but no luck so apologies to ask as I know it's likely been answered. As much as I love Zara tops and dresses I've never tried their jeans. Can anyone give me some guidance on their skinny jeans re sizing (big v small) and general quality. Thank you so much...there are several pairs at crazy prices I'm loving but not sure what like in real life. TY!!!!


 
According to my experience -I live in Italy, for reference-, they fit quite small, at least smaller than most same-sized jeans here. I love them for that very reason- being really slim, I always had issues with the waist up until I found Zara denim- I haven't looked back since. I also don't really need to get them hemmed anymore, which is great for a petite girl like me. Quality wise, I am satisfied as well- I have several which lasted me four or so years- though I'm not at all rough with my items. You can't beat the colour variety and the prices on sales are quite good too. 

One word of warning though- make sure you try the jeans on prior to purchasing if at all possible. Even if I have found them to be fairly consistent, not all of the different styles fit necessarily the same.


----------



## les0411

Thank you so so much. Super helpful!!!!! [emoji3]


----------



## J_L33

So, I was up on the night of the 26th when the Zara site was down for maintenance, and saw it as soon as it became live again. I decided to just shop the nextmornjng since I was too tired...and almost 60% of the inventory was gone! I knew Zara was popular, but it still amazes me...

I was looking to buy two leather jackets and some knit skirts, but they're gone from the site and from every store around my city... 
Damnit...


----------



## saira1214

Yeah, their inventory gets snapped up. In-store shopping is a nightmare. You can't find anything.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love this jacket!!  Must have!


----------



## myown

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love this jacket!!  Must have!
> View attachment 3227067



i love your shoes!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

myown said:


> i love your shoes!




Thank you!![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Happy New Year, Zara Ladies! I had much fun on this thread. More Zara purchases to come in 2016. Here I am wearing the classic sparkly Zara sweater, Zara skinny jeans, and Zara 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ankle boots to ring in the New Year in 2016!!![emoji322]&#127870;[emoji322]&#127870;


----------



## jessdressed

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love this jacket!!  Must have!
> View attachment 3227067




Love it! How is the sizing? You feel it's true to size? Thanks!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Happy New Year, Zara Ladies! I had much fun on this thread. More Zara purchases to come in 2016. Here I am wearing the classic sparkly Zara sweater, Zara skinny jeans, and Zara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ankle boots to ring in the New Year in 2016!!![emoji322]&#127870;[emoji322]&#127870;



Lovely as always!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Happy New Year!!![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



jessdressed said:


> Love it! How is the sizing? You feel it's true to size? Thanks!



Hi!!  It's pretty TTS.  I'm wearing a small.


----------



## jessdressed

HeartMyMJs said:


> Lovely as always!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Happy New Year!!![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!!  It's pretty TTS.  I'm wearing a small.




Thank you


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Anyone purchased these boots?  Comfy?  I'm always going back to these.  Thanks!


----------



## umlm

i was hunting after this sweater 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 found it at last


----------



## Allshinythings

Chinese Warrior said:


> Happy New Year, Zara Ladies! I had much fun on this thread. More Zara purchases to come in 2016. Here I am wearing the classic sparkly Zara sweater, Zara skinny jeans, and Zara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ankle boots to ring in the New Year in 2016!!![emoji322]&#127870;[emoji322]&#127870;




Lovely! I think I have that sweater too! 

Happy 2016!


----------



## Allshinythings

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love this jacket!!  Must have!
> View attachment 3227067




Looks great! It's too cold to wear leather jacket here! I hate winter.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

AmokedFish said:


> Looks great! It's too cold to wear leather jacket here! I hate winter.


 
Bummer!  Thank you!


----------



## sarasmom

I'm new to shopping Zara. Will there be another markdown? Thank you.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

sarasmom said:


> I'm new to shopping Zara. Will there be another markdown? Thank you.




Definitely, there will be at least 3-4 markdowns. The first markdown usually happens a week or 10 days after the sale starts. I am speaking from my experience in Spain.


----------



## yakusoku.af

sarasmom said:


> I'm new to shopping Zara. Will there be another markdown? Thank you.




Some of the things I was watching on the US Zara site has already been marked down again. They seem to continue to do markdowns until the end of the sale.


----------



## sarasmom

yakusoku.af said:


> Some of the things I was watching on the US Zara site has already been marked down again. They seem to continue to do markdowns until the end of the sale.



Thank you. I was in Montreal over the holidays and bought a few things there, afterwards i looked on the US site and the prices were better in Montreal (lower prices plus great exchange for US dollar). So that's why I was wondering when the next markdown would be in the US. I'll keep checking the site.


----------



## ncch

I just saw a cashmere sweater at zara.  Wondering if I should get it but not sure what zara cashmere quality is like?  Can anyone share their experience with zara cashmere ?  I don't want to spend money on a sweater that will start pilling and looking messy after only a couple wears.  Thanks!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

No further sales haul, ladies?

I finally raided two Zara stores this weekend; but only bought three items. I really like this Tshirt and the pants are so comfortable. Also bought a black blouse but could not find picture of it online. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I also bought a wool coat for DD at 50% off. Score!)


----------



## lovemysavior

Ordered this dress from the sale to wear to a couples retreat next month. I do need to have it hemmed so it doesn't drag on me.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> No further sales haul, ladies?
> 
> I finally raided two Zara stores this weekend; but only bought three items. I really like this Tshirt and the pants are so comfortable. Also bought a black blouse but could not find picture of it online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237901
> View attachment 3237902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a wool coat for DD at 50% off. Score!)




Great stuff!!  I got a few coats for the kids too!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lovemysavior said:


> Ordered this dress from the sale to wear to a couples retreat next month. I do need to have it hemmed so it doesn't drag on me.




Looks great!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

All from the Zara sale!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> All from the Zara sale!
> View attachment 3239618




You look chic & adorable, babe!!! I love the textures featured here!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> You look chic & adorable, babe!!! I love the textures featured here!




Thank you!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Zara sweater, jeans and booties


----------



## hedgwin99

How long will Zara keep on running their sale??


----------



## joeso88

My GF purchases their stuff like crazy. We got her new winter coat, sweater, real leather jacket (which i think is fantastic) and i got her nice new bag, she adores.

On the other hand i have found out that 90% od their stuff sold there (Czech Republic) is slim fit, so its no way near what i need. Which saddens me really, because when i see something nice, its slim (or even super slim) fit.I don't really know where this stupid trend came from  I hope im not the only one with this problem...


----------



## mrstap

HeartMyMJs said:


> Anyone purchased these boots?  Comfy?  I'm always going back to these.  Thanks!
> View attachment 3231007




Yes just got these and they are sooo cute!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

mrstap said:


> Yes just got these and they are sooo cute!
> 
> View attachment 3246050




I got them too.  Just waiting on shipment! Looks great!!


----------



## Allshinythings

HeartMyMJs said:


> Zara sweater, jeans and booties
> View attachment 3240904




Great outfit! I haven't bought much from Zara lately. I find the recent design a bit out of my comfort zone.


----------



## PoohBear

I got this jacket (seen on Olivia) during the after Christmas 40% off sale. I love it!

Every time I wear it, people stop me to ask where I bought it. I've worn it with dark red suede leggings, white tunic blouse & Van Cleef onyx 20 motif. I've also worn it with jeans & black tunic. It very versatile.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

AmokedFish said:


> Great outfit! I haven't bought much from Zara lately. I find the recent design a bit out of my comfort zone.




Thank you!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

mrstap said:


> Yes just got these and they are sooo cute!
> 
> View attachment 3246050




Just got them today and they're too small.  It's sold out too.[emoji45][emoji45]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Some of the items I got from the sale.
Zara flats and jeans


I found my size in the boots!  Happy camper!!  Sweater and jeans too!!


----------



## PoohBear

Everything looks so gorgeous on you! Glad you were able to get some great deals.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

PoohBear said:


> Everything looks so gorgeous on you! Glad you were able to get some great deals.




Thank you!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Some of the items I got from the sale.
> Zara flats and jeans
> View attachment 3259852
> 
> I found my size in the boots!  Happy camper!!  Sweater and jeans too!!
> View attachment 3259853
> 
> View attachment 3259854




U did really well this sale, dear!!!!! Great picks and I especially love the shoes!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> U did really well this sale, dear!!!!! Great picks and I especially love the shoes!


 
Hi!!  Thank you!!  I have a few more coming.  I got plenty of stuff for DD and DS too.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Did anyone get this dress yet? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I am not totally convinced..and was thinking that I should wait for more spring/summer releases.


----------



## bye

I've found that zara shoes (typically closed toe ones) aren't that great. I've had the soles break within a few months of wearing them. Not sure if that's just a fluke, but it's happened the two times I bought shoes from them.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Did anyone get this dress yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271073
> View attachment 3271074
> 
> 
> I am not totally convinced..and was thinking that I should wait for more spring/summer releases.




Still looks great on you!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Has anyone seen this in person or has purchased it. I want to know if the leather is good quality looking or if it looks too fakey...thanks...


----------



## les0411

Hi! I can't speak to the jacket above but I did buy the leather biker before Xmas and I absolutely love it. I found the quality to be awesome at price point! Dunno if that helps! [emoji3]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I am having a neutral palate moment here with my 9.90 Zara cardigan (from several sales ago) and Zara skinny.


----------



## Allshinythings

Chinese Warrior said:


> I am having a neutral palate moment here with my 9.90 Zara cardigan (from several sales ago) and Zara skinny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283290




Where did you get your phone case? It's so cute.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

AmokedFish said:


> Where did you get your phone case? It's so cute.




Hey, it's from Marc by Marc Jacobs. Got it late last year, try your luck!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Ladies, I am loving the new collection..gotta make my way to the stores.


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing head-to-toe ZARA - I'm loving this floral midi skirt!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing head-to-toe ZARA - I'm loving this floral midi skirt!




Very pretty!! Is the sale from the current season?


----------



## Ellapretty

Chinese Warrior said:


> Very pretty!! Is the sale from the current season?



Yes - I think everything is current season except for the heels - they were on clearance so I don't think they're widely available anymore


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Ellapretty said:


> Yes - I think everything is current season except for the heels - they were on clearance so I don't think they're widely available anymore




Thanks for the reply! I really like the skirt, off to find it!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

TGIF Zara ladies! 
Not a spectacular picture but I am wearing my 3 year old 'distressed in one knee' Zara jeans. I first saw it on a blogger Buynowblogblater, she wears lots of Zara denim. Still one of my fav jeans ever.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing head-to-toe ZARA - I'm loving this floral midi skirt!




So pretty as always!!



Chinese Warrior said:


> TGIF Zara ladies!
> Not a spectacular picture but I am wearing my 3 year old 'distressed in one knee' Zara jeans. I first saw it on a blogger Buynowblogblater, she wears lots of Zara denim. Still one of my fav jeans ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292020


 
Looks great!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thanks HeartMyMJs!! 

I just picked up a pair of sandals for my DD..love it!


----------



## legaldiva

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing head-to-toe ZARA - I'm loving this floral midi skirt!




I'm dying for those sandals


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks HeartMyMJs!!
> 
> I just picked up a pair of sandals for my DD..love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294015




Too cute!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love these boots!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

You will rock them!!! I love how they are trendy, yet in a classic color. And that sensible block heel, perfect for mamas! Do share modelling pictures!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> You will rock them!!! I love how they are trendy, yet in a classic color. And that sensible block heel, perfect for mamas! Do share modelling pictures!




Thank you!!  They don't hurt either!!  Will post pics soon!! [emoji7]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mod pic as requested.[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## hellomashimaro

I was eyeing those the other day! Ahhh they're so gorgeous&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Mod pic as requested.[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3296311




Lovely pairing, dear!! I like your shirt dress too!! 
I really like these boots, much more wearable than the tall ones. Off to locate them!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just tried to search for the pair of fringe boots online but it is not available in my country. But, I found this pair of basic booties. Has anyone seen this in real life? Is the color accurate?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

hellomashimaro said:


> I was eyeing those the other day! Ahhh they're so gorgeous[emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you!!



Chinese Warrior said:


> Lovely pairing, dear!! I like your shirt dress too!!
> I really like these boots, much more wearable than the tall ones. Off to locate them!!!




Thanks love!!  I was on search for these boots for a while.  They popped up online and snatched it right away!


----------



## hedgwin99

I [emoji173]&#65039;my Zara cape!


----------



## Antonia

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love these boots!!
> View attachment 3295296



I don't see these on line, are they new?  I love them, congrats!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Antonia said:


> I don't see these on line, are they new?  I love them, congrats!!




Thanks!!!  They are from the last season.  I got it on sale.[emoji4]


----------



## Antonia

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks!!!  They are from the last season.  I got it on sale.[emoji4]



Thanks!  I found a pair on E Bay and they're now in my watch list.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Antonia said:


> Thanks!  I found a pair on E Bay and they're now in my watch list.


 
Yay!!  Hope you get them!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

All Zara!


----------



## jessdressed

HeartMyMJs said:


> All Zara!
> View attachment 3298651




Love!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

jessdressed said:


> Love!!




Thank you!![emoji7]


----------



## Antonia

HeartMyMJs said:


> Yay!!  Hope you get them!!



Thanks!!  Do you find them comfortable?  I don't like my heels too high because I have a hard time walking in them.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Antonia said:


> Thanks!!  Do you find them comfortable?  I don't like my heels too high because I have a hard time walking in them.




Yes they are.  Well for me.  I wore them for 4-5hrs.  No problems considering I had foot surgery.[emoji16]


----------



## Antonia

HeartMyMJs said:


> Yes they are.  Well for me.  I wore them for 4-5hrs.  No problems considering I had foot surgery.[emoji16]



That's good to hear!!  Sometimes the ball of my foot gets sore in high heels that's why I prefer something with a platform.  I just think these boots are super cute!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Antonia said:


> That's good to hear!!  Sometimes the ball of my foot gets sore in high heels that's why I prefer something with a platform.  I just think these boots are super cute!!


 
Yes I hear you.  I am the same way.  I usually buy those soft gel things to insert in your shoes.  They are very cute and received many compliments on them already.  So far so good!  Oh by the way, not sure if you know the Zara sizing.  I am usually 6.5/7 but got them in 7.5.  It's a hit or miss with their sizing but I figured it out after buying plenty of their shoes.


----------



## Antonia

HeartMyMJs said:


> Yes I hear you.  I am the same way.  I usually buy those soft gel things to insert in your shoes.  They are very cute and received many compliments on them already.  So far so good!  Oh by the way, not sure if you know the Zara sizing.  I am usually 6.5/7 but got them in 7.5.  It's a hit or miss with their sizing but I figured it out after buying plenty of their shoes.



Thank you so much for the sizing info!  I usually take an 8 1/2 but the ones I'm watching are a 9.  I believe most Zara shoes only come in full sizes and I know for sure a 10 would be too big.  Do you agree?  TIA!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Antonia said:


> Thank you so much for the sizing info!  I usually take an 8 1/2 but the ones I'm watching are a 9.  I believe most Zara shoes only come in full sizes and I know for sure a 10 would be too big.  Do you agree?  TIA!!


 
Yes 10 will definitely be too big!  Hope you get the 9's!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love these flats!


----------



## Antonia

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love these flats!
> View attachment 3307479




I love how you took that photo-looks professional!  Love everything in the pic!   What are the name of your Celine's?  By the way, I did get those boots!!  They won't be here for another week though!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Antonia said:


> I love how you took that photo-looks professional!  Love everything in the pic!   What are the name of your Celine's?  By the way, I did get those boots!!  They won't be here for another week though!




Thank you!!  I'm no pro for sure!!  LOL!![emoji23][emoji23] My Celine's are called Baby Audrey's.[emoji173]&#65039; Love them![emoji41][emoji41] 
Yay!!  Congrats on getting those boots!!![emoji119]&#127995;[emoji119]&#127995;


----------



## bakeacookie

Has everyone gotten that white tweed jacket? Haha. I picked it up in London cuz my size is not coming up online. It's popping up a lot on Instagram.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

bakeacookie said:


> Has everyone gotten that white tweed jacket? Haha. I picked it up in London cuz my size is not coming up online. It's popping up a lot on Instagram.




Here! [emoji16][emoji16] I just ordered it yesterday.  I did try XS at the store but ordered it in S.  It's so cute!!  Congrats on getting one!  Mod pics![emoji7]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

It arrived!!  Just in time for my daughter's first communion retreat!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> It arrived!!  Just in time for my daughter's first communion retreat!
> View attachment 3309081




This is super cute! I would snatch it up if I was still living in a 4 Seasons climate!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love these flats!
> View attachment 3307479




Babe, your pictures are getting to be very professional![emoji108]
I was looking at them too! Have you worn them yet? Comfortable?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Today is a Zara dress day for DD and I, dressed up for her school flower fair. She is also wearing sandals from Zara. [emoji23][emoji7]


----------



## myown

HeartMyMJs said:


> It arrived!!  Just in time for my daughter's first communion retreat!
> View attachment 3309081



aww that´s cute!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> This is super cute! I would snatch it up if I was still living in a 4 Seasons climate!



Thanks love!!  I could not pass it up!![emoji16]



Chinese Warrior said:


> Babe, your pictures are getting to be very professional![emoji108]
> I was looking at them too! Have you worn them yet? Comfortable?



You're too sweet!!  No pro here![emoji23][emoji23] Yes I wore them a few times.  Only thing is if you walk longer than usual your feet starts to get swollen.  Other than that no pain.[emoji13]



Chinese Warrior said:


> Today is a Zara dress day for DD and I, dressed up for her school flower fair. She is also wearing sandals from Zara. [emoji23][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309428



So pretty!!  



myown said:


> aww that´s cute!




Thank you!!!


----------



## Nanaz

Love this Bomber jacket.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nanaz said:


> Love this Bomber jacket.


 
Love it!!  Does this jacket run small?


----------



## Nanaz

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!!  Does this jacket run small?


 Thank you. Yes it does. I usually wear small but i got this one in Med.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nanaz said:


> Thank you. Yes it does. I usually wear small but i got this one in Med.


 
Good to know!!  Thanks!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3316459




On to it, babe!![emoji12]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

So, the grandparents are in town; spent some time in Zara!!LOL
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 four year old DD is well outfitted for beach vacay next weekend.


----------



## LKKay

Picked up a checkered shirt and trousers from the online sale. The checkered shirt isn't really my style but I thought I'd try something new


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> So, the grandparents are in town; spent some time in Zara!!LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> four year old DD is well outfitted for beach vacay next weekend.




Cute haul for your DD!!  Lovely like mommy!!


LKKay said:


> Picked up a checkered shirt and trousers from the online sale. The checkered shirt isn't really my style but I thought I'd try something new




Looks great!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Date night with hubby![emoji173]&#65039;
Sweater and boots by Zara.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

You look chic & comfy!! Hope you knocked back a drink or two, hehe!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies!!! Has this dress showed up on your country's website yet? I have been stalking mine for weeks now, still no appearance! photo credit to See Jane   Wear.


----------



## Allshinythings

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies!!! Has this dress showed up on your country's website yet? I have been stalking mine for weeks now, still no appearance! photo credit to See Jane   Wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321741




I ordered it from the Canadian site a month ago. Not sure if it's still there. It ran really small so I can't even zip it up. (I typically wear small but I'll need at least medium for this dress). The dress was heavy too! So I returned it.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

AmokedFish said:


> I ordered it from the Canadian site a month ago. Not sure if it's still there. It ran really small so I can't even zip it up. (I typically wear small but I'll need at least medium for this dress). The dress was heavy too! So I returned it.




Thanks dear! I don't like heavy dresses so it will most likely be a miss for me!! What a shame as I really like that lace!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> You look chic & comfy!! Hope you knocked back a drink or two, hehe!




Thanks love!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## luminosity

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies!!! Has this dress showed up on your country's website yet? I have been stalking mine for weeks now, still no appearance! photo credit to See Jane   Wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321741



this dress is available in zara's nearest store from my house. didn't try the dress as it's too long for me. it hits my ankle


----------



## Chinese Warrior

So strange, the blue lace dress is STILL not in the stores in my city!! 

Anyhow, I picked up this long sleeve top from the mid season sale. I first saw it at Xmas, liked it but not enough to buy it at full price. It was meant to be!


	

		
			
		

		
	
 and of course, I was wearing Zara bf jeans, LOL!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> So strange, the blue lace dress is STILL not in the stores in my city!!
> 
> Anyhow, I picked up this long sleeve top from the mid season sale. I first saw it at Xmas, liked it but not enough to buy it at full price. It was meant to be!
> View attachment 3329422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course, I was wearing Zara bf jeans, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329425




Really?!  I wonder why?[emoji15]

I love your top and jeans!!  You look great!![emoji173]&#65039; I got a few things too.  I can't stay away![emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Really?!  I wonder why?[emoji15]
> 
> I love your top and jeans!!  You look great!![emoji173]&#65039; I got a few things too.  I can't stay away![emoji51][emoji51]




Thanks dear!! I think it's the first time it has ever happened since I became an ardent Zara fan!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Show us your items, dear!!!! This season is amazing, right? I can easily buy a dozen more items if I was still in Europe. Now, I have to patiently wait till the summer sale. I tried on the black braided sandals (You bought it some weeks ago) but the sizing was off for me. The detail is interesting even though it was all black.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks dear!! I think it's the first time it has ever happened since I became an ardent Zara fan!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Show us your items, dear!!!! This season is amazing, right? I can easily buy a dozen more items if I was still in Europe. Now, I have to patiently wait till the summer sale. I tried on the black braided sandals (You bought it some weeks ago) but the sizing was off for me. The detail is interesting even though it was all black.




Hahaha!!  You and me both!! 


Yes I will show them soon.  The sandals are still good for me.  I got the red ones too.  Love them.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here's my recent haul from the mid season sale.  The red sandals were not on sale.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Love the sandals & am now inspired to have a look at them!!

Thanks for posting the pictures


----------



## HeartMyMJs

hotshot said:


> Love the sandals & am now inspired to have a look at them!!
> 
> Thanks for posting the pictures




Sure!  Hope you like them!


----------



## kadelle

I LOVE Zara so much :heart;

Where I live (Austria), we have sooo many Zara stores. Zara and Mango are kind of the more elegant and high quality places to shop at I guess. When I was in my teens, I only shopped at Forever21 and h&m. Now I'd feel silly going there (even though I'm still a _baby _myself with 22 yrs of age) but still, the chic look of Zara just speaks to me. 

Most Zara shops are really inviting, too. They're always clean, never messy. And the cashier area is sooo beautiful: black & gold. I feel like I'm shopping at some high end designer place even when I'm only spending less than 100 bucks there, haha!

So Zara gets an A+ for shopping experience in my book


----------



## kadelle

Oh, also: Their perfumes are actually SO amazing?!

A roll-on scent costs less than $5 and the larger bottles are around $9. (7&#8364; on average in my currency) 

What's great about Zara scents is that they just smell like specific flowers, fruit, etc. for example, they have Blueberry, Chocolate, Vanilla, Musk, Pear, Peach... which is great cos that means they have a simple scent without all that detergent-y smell which most designer perfumes have


----------



## tweezer

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love these flats!
> View attachment 3307479


 I love them too! Do you find them comfortable? I have a narrow foot and they seem tight, hoping the leather band will stretch


----------



## Chinese Warrior

kadelle said:


> Oh, also: Their perfumes are actually SO amazing?!
> 
> A roll-on scent costs less than $5 and the larger bottles are around $9. (7 on average in my currency)
> 
> What's great about Zara scents is that they just smell like specific flowers, fruit, etc. for example, they have Blueberry, Chocolate, Vanilla, Musk, Pear, Peach... which is great cos that means they have a simple scent without all that detergent-y smell which most designer perfumes have




It's timely that you wrote it! I just bought my first bottle of Zara scent 'femme' and it was discounted so making it less than 5 for 30ml! There is a spring release out in the stores now, this soft blue bottle 'forget me not', very pretty!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here's my recent haul from the mid season sale.  The red sandals were not on sale.
> 
> View attachment 3329736
> 
> View attachment 3329737
> 
> View attachment 3329739
> 
> View attachment 3329740
> 
> View attachment 3329741




You have had some great success in this sale, babe![emoji12]The black waterfall jacket is very cool, is it real or faux leather? And, the striped outfit? Did you buy the striped outfit or the otherwear?


----------



## dangerouscurves

I wish I could like Zara. The clothes have bad quality but their shoes are good.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

tweezer said:


> I love them too! Do you find them comfortable? I have a narrow foot and they seem tight, hoping the leather band will stretch




They are pretty comfortable!!



Chinese Warrior said:


> You have had some great success in this sale, babe![emoji12]The black waterfall jacket is very cool, is it real or faux leather? And, the striped outfit? Did you buy the striped outfit or the otherwear?




Thanks!!!  Yes it's faux leather sleeves.  I got the outerwear.[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies! Did anyone purchase this skirt? I am thinking of buying it for the year end festive parties, hahaha I know..I like to plan ahead..and stock up!!


----------



## luminosity

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! Did anyone purchase this skirt? I am thinking of buying it for the year end festive parties, hahaha I know..I like to plan ahead..and stock up!!
> View attachment 3333750
> View attachment 3333751



it's pretty! but im not really into metallic. tried the nude version, it's too long for me, almost reach my ankle plus the waist is too big. the fabric is thick and the pleats seem to hold up very well. tried the skirt in size xs.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

luminosity said:


> it's pretty! but im not really into metallic. tried the nude version, it's too long for me, almost reach my ankle plus the waist is too big. the fabric is thick and the pleats seem to hold up very well. tried the skirt in size xs.




Thanks for chiming in, luminosity! I, on the other hand, love metallics! Especially for the year end celebrations. I am curious to see how long it is, I much prefer a midi skirt!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! Did anyone purchase this skirt? I am thinking of buying it for the year end festive parties, hahaha I know..I like to plan ahead..and stock up!!
> View attachment 3333750
> View attachment 3333751


 
I haven't seen this in person.  You can definitely rock this skirt!!  Love the pop of metallic!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wearing Zara (stretchy asymmetric dress for pizza/pasta with hubby + friends.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Wearing Zara (stretchy asymmetric dress for pizza/pasta with hubby + friends.
> View attachment 3342914




Looks great!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Looks great!!




Thanks dear!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Still in Zara today..

DD in Zara lace dress and gold sandals. Both are from the current season. LOL!


----------



## Allshinythings

Chinese Warrior said:


> Still in Zara today..
> 
> DD in Zara lace dress and gold sandals. Both are from the current season. LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3343973




You both look adorable. [emoji41]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Still in Zara today..
> 
> DD in Zara lace dress and gold sandals. Both are from the current season. LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3343973




Too cute!!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Chinese Warrior

AmokedFish said:


> You both look adorable. [emoji41]







HeartMyMJs said:


> Too cute!!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you, ladies!! This season's kids selection is a huge hit too, hehehe!


----------



## Allshinythings

Zara top. I think it goes really well with the skirt. Got lots of complements in the office today. [emoji12]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

AmokedFish said:


> Zara top. I think it goes really well with the skirt. Got lots of complements in the office today. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347998


 
Love it!!  Looks great on you!!


----------



## Allshinythings

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!!  Looks great on you!!




Thank you!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

AmokedFish said:


> Zara top. I think it goes really well with the skirt. Got lots of complements in the office today. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347998




Very pretty print! Is this from the current season?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I am very distracted by the shorts selection....!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> I am very distracted by the shorts selection....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348553
> View attachment 3348554
> View attachment 3348555


 
Love the ruffle ones!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the ruffle ones!!




I managed to check them it this evening! Yeah, I should just move into Zara these days!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
The ruffle pair is very cute in real life, it may end up being quite high waist. The floral print pair is in cotton so it can wait till sale price, LOL!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> I managed to check them it this evening! Yeah, I should just move into Zara these days!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> The ruffle pair is very cute in real life, it may end up being quite high waist. The floral print pair is in cotton so it can wait till sale price, LOL!


 
Love the new soft denim line.  They are so comfy!!


----------



## LKKay

AmokedFish said:


> Zara top. I think it goes really well with the skirt. Got lots of complements in the office today. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347998



Lovely outfit!


----------



## charlie_c

First time wearing this blazer. Got them from last sale!


----------



## Pourquoipas

AmokedFish said:


> Zara top. I think it goes really well with the skirt. Got lots of complements in the office today. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347998




I have that top i got it a couple of years ago, It looks gorgeous on you. Must try to find mine back and try the look on me


----------



## Pourquoipas

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! Did anyone purchase this skirt? I am thinking of buying it for the year end festive parties, hahaha I know..I like to plan ahead..and stock up!!
> View attachment 3333750
> View attachment 3333751




Love It, but It looks best when one is quite tall. I bought this style in simili leather for the winter and always think it doesn't flatter me to much.


----------



## Pourquoipas

charlie_c said:


> First time wearing this blazer. Got them from last sale!
> 
> View attachment 3351764




Very cool classic[emoji41], perfect as It won't steal the show of your boy!


----------



## ManilaMama

I just bought a banana print shirt from their TRF line. I'm so obsessed with it! I get lots of compliments. People see it and immediately sing, "that shirt is bananas.. B.. A.. N.. A.. NAS!

Edit: it's black with bananas printed all over [emoji12]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Pourquoipas said:


> Love It, but It looks best when one is quite tall. I bought this style in simili leather for the winter and always think it doesn't flatter me to much.




It's timely that u should mention this! I tried on a similar pleated style in Uniqlo last week and i thought it was not as flattering as I had imagined in my head, LOL!! I am of average built with small hips so I thought it was a sure win!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

charlie_c said:


> First time wearing this blazer. Got them from last sale!
> 
> View attachment 3351764




Love the whole look!!


----------



## luminosity

charlie_c said:


> First time wearing this blazer. Got them from last sale!
> 
> View attachment 3351764



i thought it was a mannequin  love the looks!


----------



## charlie_c

Pourquoipas said:


> Very cool classic[emoji41], perfect as It won't steal the show of your boy!







HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the whole look!!







luminosity said:


> i thought it was a mannequin  love the looks!




Thank you everyone!


----------



## charlie_c

Fell in love with this skirt from last year. Too bad the color doesn't go as well with my spring wardrobe, but I decided to wear it today anyways!


----------



## myown

charlie_c said:


> Fell in love with this skirt from last year. Too bad the color doesn't go as well with my spring wardrobe, but I decided to wear it today anyways!
> 
> View attachment 3354140



love your sock/shoe combo. looks great!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

charlie_c said:


> Fell in love with this skirt from last year. Too bad the color doesn't go as well with my spring wardrobe, but I decided to wear it today anyways!
> 
> View attachment 3354140


 
Love the whole look!!


----------



## charlie_c

myown said:


> love your sock/shoe combo. looks great!




Thank you! Thought that'd be more spring-like than boots


----------



## charlie_c

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the whole look!!




Thank you!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

TGIF, my fellow Zara lovers!! I have not made any purchase lately. Wondering if anyone has anything new to show us?!!!!![emoji6][emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## NormannRingstad

I love their blazers... they are one of my fav stores. worth the buck..


_"Photography is truth"_


----------



## charlie_c

Chinese Warrior said:


> TGIF, my fellow Zara lovers!! I have not made any purchase lately. Wondering if anyone has anything new to show us?!!!!![emoji6][emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]




I just got these joggers! They are comfortable and stylish at the same time. Can easily dress up or down


----------



## ochie

charlie_c said:


> I just got these joggers! They are comfortable and stylish at the same time. Can easily dress up or down
> 
> View attachment 3360712




Cute! Do you mind sharing the reference number?


----------



## charlie_c

ochie said:


> Cute! Do you mind sharing the reference number?




Jogging trousers ref. 2907/360/800


----------



## ochie

charlie_c said:


> Jogging trousers ref. 2907/360/800




Thanks!


----------



## charlie_c

Shirt and culottes from Zara


----------



## myown

great outfit!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

charlie_c said:


> Shirt and culottes from Zara
> 
> View attachment 3366309




Sharp outfit![emoji106]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Dressed in basics when I check out  the sale, LOL! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I love love love the details of the striped blouse but the sizing is very off for me. Will someone get it, please! the sandals are at 40% off.


----------



## Allshinythings

Chinese Warrior said:


> Dressed in basics when I check out  the sale, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367281
> View attachment 3367282
> View attachment 3367283
> 
> 
> I love love love the details of the striped blouse but the sizing is very off for me. Will someone get it, please! the sandals are at 40% off.




I like the blouse. Too bad the size is off. I usually find their sizes are pretty consistent.


----------



## ~g~

Chinese Warrior said:


> Dressed in basics when I check out  the sale, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367281
> View attachment 3367282
> View attachment 3367283
> 
> 
> I love love love the details of the striped blouse but the sizing is very off for me. Will someone get it, please! the sandals are at 40% off.




Hi! Did you find the sandals run true to size? I'm typically a wide 8.5


----------



## Chinese Warrior

AmokedFish said:


> I like the blouse. Too bad the size is off. I usually find their sizes are pretty consistent.




I agree! I usually feel comfortable in their M but this M was just not working for me. When I raise my arms, u can see almost my entire torso! L was then too big.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

~g~ said:


> Hi! Did you find the sandals run true to size? I'm typically a wide 8.5




Hi there, i do! I am consistently 39 in their shoes, both sandals & covered heels.


----------



## ~g~

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there, i do! I am consistently 39 in their shoes, both sandals & covered heels.




Thanks for the info  Might try to snag a pair!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Did any of u ladies buy this printed tunic? I am on the fence about it, size S fits me well. I will probably tailor the sleeves to 3/4. But I am worried that I will get sick of the print soon.


----------



## imlvholic

Anyone knows when the next sale season? I'm eyeing on a lot of things.


----------



## luminosity

anyone here has experienced altering the super popular zara pleated midi skirt? just checked the site and the pleated midi skirt in beige is back in stock. i've tried the skirt but it's just too big on my waist 

i also found this dress, love this one!


----------



## xJOLE

imlvholic said:


> Anyone knows when the next sale season? I'm eyeing on a lot of things.


The next one should actually be happening some time this month.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Dressed in basics when I check out  the sale, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367281
> View attachment 3367282
> View attachment 3367283
> 
> 
> I love love love the details of the striped blouse but the sizing is very off for me. Will someone get it, please! the sandals are at 40% off.


 
Love them al!!


----------



## LillyH861

chris7891 said:


> I noticed there is no thread just on Zara clothing.
> I thought I would start one
> 
> I was at the location at Yorkdale (Toronto) on Sunday and everything was on sale!



Zara is great! I love their blazers. I always have problems with H&M because their sleeves are too short but I'm all about Zara.


----------



## charlie_c

Love this oversized tee


----------



## HeartMyMJs

charlie_c said:


> Love this oversized tee
> 
> View attachment 3374298




Looks good!! [emoji3]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

charlie_c said:


> Love this oversized tee
> 
> View attachment 3374298




I love it too! Is this from the current season?


----------



## LKKay

charlie_c said:


> Love this oversized tee
> 
> View attachment 3374298



Cute!


----------



## charlie_c

HeartMyMJs said:


> Looks good!! [emoji3]




Thank you 



Chinese Warrior said:


> I love it too! Is this from the current season?




Current season! Also comes in heather grey
http://www.zara.com/us/en/trf/sweatshirts/oversized-text-print-sweatshirt-c364004p3488016.html



LKKay said:


> Cute!




Thanks!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Stopped at Zara today, tried on two items. The yellow top is cute, with ruched effect at the chest. But, it was not a Must Have for me. I really like the jeans but resisted!) Tried on a pair of faux blue Python heels, was very comfortable.


----------



## charlie_c

Chinese Warrior said:


> Stopped at Zara today, tried on two items. The yellow top is cute, with ruched effect at the chest. But, it was not a Must Have for me. I really like the jeans but resisted!) Tried on a pair of faux blue Python heels, was very comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378568
> View attachment 3378566
> View attachment 3378567




Super cute pumps!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Stopped at Zara today, tried on two items. The yellow top is cute, with ruched effect at the chest. But, it was not a Must Have for me. I really like the jeans but resisted!) Tried on a pair of faux blue Python heels, was very comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378568
> View attachment 3378566
> View attachment 3378567




Hot heels!!!


----------



## charlie_c

Tee, jacket and statement necklace are all from Zara


----------



## HeartMyMJs

charlie_c said:


> Tee, jacket and statement necklace are all from Zara
> 
> View attachment 3379268




Love it!!  Does this jacket tun tts?  I have been eyeing this forever!!


----------



## charlie_c

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!!  Does this jacket tun tts?  I have been eyeing this forever!!




Typo?


----------



## Paris Darling

charlie_c said:


> Tee, jacket and statement necklace are all from Zara
> 
> View attachment 3379268




Love it!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

charlie_c said:


> Typo?




True to size? [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## charlie_c

Paris Darling said:


> Love it!




Thank you!


----------



## charlie_c

HeartMyMJs said:


> True to size? [emoji4][emoji4]




Oh my bad  It is true to size. I got it last fall season and was a little surprised it came back again this season


----------



## HeartMyMJs

charlie_c said:


> Oh my bad  It is true to size. I got it last fall season and was a little surprised it came back again this season




Good to know!!  Thank you!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I heard the sale is coming up on the 23rd of this month!  Get ready!![emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## yakusoku.af

HeartMyMJs said:


> I heard the sale is coming up on the 23rd of this month!  Get ready!![emoji16][emoji16]




Thank you!! I tried googling it to see if there was a date but I didn't see anything!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

yakusoku.af said:


> Thank you!! I tried googling it to see if there was a date but I didn't see anything!




My sister's best friend works for Zara.  She was told the 23rd.[emoji15][emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Have fun, ladies!!! Zara sale is really the best!!!!!!!


----------



## PurseLover91

HeartMyMJs said:


> My sister's best friend works for Zara.  She was told the 23rd.[emoji15][emoji122]&#127995;




Thank you so much for the info !! I have been holding off on all my purchases for this day ;D


----------



## HeartMyMJs

PurseLover91 said:


> Thank you so much for the info !! I have been holding off on all my purchases for this day ;D




Yes hold off for now.  Hopefully the stuff you want will be on sale!![emoji1317][emoji1317] There's a few things I'm eyeing too!![emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Allshinythings

charlie_c said:


> Tee, jacket and statement necklace are all from Zara
> 
> View attachment 3379268




Love it! So chic!


----------



## ochie

HeartMyMJs said:


> I heard the sale is coming up on the 23rd of this month!  Get ready!![emoji16][emoji16]




Thanks! I've been waiting too!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ochie said:


> Thanks! I've been waiting too!




Sure!!  Can't wait!!


----------



## myown

I hate the most, when I just go window shopping, then end up with buying things and 2 days later the sale starts


----------



## sarasmom

Thanks! can't wait for the 23rd!


----------



## charlie_c

AmokedFish said:


> Love it! So chic!



Thank you!


----------



## BooYah

thank you for sale date-i will definitely be there!


----------



## Enigma78

Sale already online and in the stores


----------



## ochie

Enigma78 said:


> Sale already online and in the stores



I thought 23rd?


----------



## Enigma78

ochie said:


> I thought 23rd?



In the Uk it's already started


----------



## samina

Started this week


----------



## tweezer

charlie_c said:


> Tee, jacket and statement necklace are all from Zara
> 
> View attachment 3379268


Loved this jacket SO much that I bought it in black and chestnut  so light weight and goes with everything!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sale started!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Started too, at my end! [emoji108]


----------



## LKKay

I received my first package from the sale this afternoon! I was pleasantly surprised at how quickly my order shipped and I'm generally satisfied with everything I got


----------



## charlie_c

Mine arrived yesterday too. Wearing new tee today!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

LKKay said:


> View attachment 3390317
> View attachment 3390318
> View attachment 3390319
> View attachment 3390320
> View attachment 3390321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my first package from the sale this afternoon! I was pleasantly surprised at how quickly my order shipped and I'm generally satisfied with everything I got



I love the blouses u picked out!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My Zara ladies, what do u think of this gold lame skirt? With a nice sweater for the Xmas/new year parties?!!!! Excuse my white T/white sneakers outfit, I am on holiday in Hong Kong and there is a Zara in duty free!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Edited: I did not buy it after all, thought it made my hips look bigger!)


----------



## LKKay

Chinese Warrior said:


> I love the blouses u picked out!


Thanks Chinese Warrior!


----------



## charlie_c

Zara all the way today, top, jeans & pumps!


----------



## Allshinythings

Chinese Warrior said:


> My Zara ladies, what do u think of this gold lame skirt? With a nice sweater for the Xmas/new year parties?!!!! Excuse my white T/white sneakers outfit, I am on holiday in Hong Kong and there is a Zara in duty free!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391452
> 
> 
> Edited: I did not buy it after all, thought it made my hips look bigger!)



Honestly I think the length is too long for a Xmas party. A knee high will be better.


----------



## presvy

Top & royal blue skirt from ZARA
[emoji7]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

AmokedFish said:


> Honestly I think the length is too long for a Xmas party. A knee high will be better.



Thank u for chiming in, AmokedFish!! Yeah, I was not convinced!! It was so easy to walk out with three items since I was in dutyfree+SALE but I resisted...)) how is your sales haul?!


----------



## charlie_c

Scored this cute romper from sale!


----------



## Forex

charlie_c said:


> Scored this cute romper from sale!
> 
> View attachment 3393294


Very cute. I went crazy this sale too. Why in the world i didn't see this romper [emoji23]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> My Zara ladies, what do u think of this gold lame skirt? With a nice sweater for the Xmas/new year parties?!!!! Excuse my white T/white sneakers outfit, I am on holiday in Hong Kong and there is a Zara in duty free!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391452
> 
> 
> Edited: I did not buy it after all, thought it made my hips look bigger!)



I liked it!  Have fun in HK!!



charlie_c said:


> Zara all the way today, top, jeans & pumps!
> 
> View attachment 3392233


Just perfect!!


presvy said:


> View attachment 3392618
> 
> Top & royal blue skirt from ZARA
> [emoji7]


Lovely!!



charlie_c said:


> Scored this cute romper from sale!
> 
> View attachment 3393294



Cute romper!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Loving this ruffled blue shirt from ZARA!


----------



## Forex

Ellapretty said:


> Loving this ruffled blue shirt from ZARA!


So pretty. I ordered this tooo


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ellapretty said:


> Loving this ruffled blue shirt from ZARA!



So cute!!


----------



## Allshinythings

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank u for chiming in, AmokedFish!! Yeah, I was not convinced!! It was so easy to walk out with three items since I was in dutyfree+SALE but I resisted...)) how is your sales haul?!



No problem. I like to give people my opinions. [emoji3] I placed an order last week and my package is on the way. Friday is a holiday here in Canada so hopefully it will arrive before that. (I live in a remote place so everything takes forever to get here)!


----------



## charlie_c

Ellapretty said:


> Loving this ruffled blue shirt from ZARA!



Looks really good on you!


----------



## charlie_c

Forex said:


> Very cute. I went crazy this sale too. Why in the world i didn't see this romper [emoji23]



I was skeptical when I placed the order actually, but ordered anyways because it was only $26. I got so many compliments wearing it the other day!


----------



## charlie_c

HeartMyMJs said:


> Just perfect!!
> 
> Cute romper!!



Thank you! It was a good sale. I got lots of new styles to try


----------



## khriseeee

Didn't end up getting anything from this sale, but got a bunch of cute clothing for my daughter!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

charlie_c said:


> Thank you! It was a good sale. I got lots of new styles to try


It is!  Unfortunately most of the stuff I want are sold out or doesn't come in my size.  I usually stalk the website and it pops up from time to time.  We'll see!!  Happy shopping!


----------



## charlie_c

HeartMyMJs said:


> It is!  Unfortunately most of the stuff I want are sold out or doesn't come in my size.  I usually stalk the website and it pops up from time to time.  We'll see!!  Happy shopping!



I was prepared! I put everything I wanted in the cart in advance, and was able to place the order within half hour of sale


----------



## Chinese Warrior

khriseeee said:


> Didn't end up getting anything from this sale, but got a bunch of cute clothing for my daughter!



I love to see what you got for your daughter! I have been very successful in previous years but surprisingly I have purchased nothing for my girl this sale!! And nothing for me too![emoji23]


----------



## Forex

charlie_c said:


> I was prepared! I put everything I wanted in the cart in advance, and was able to place the order within half hour of sale


This is smart. How did you know when the sale start


----------



## Forex

charlie_c said:


> I was prepared! I put everything I wanted in the cart in advance, and was able to place the order within half hour of sale


This is smart. How did you know when the sale start


----------



## charlie_c

Forex said:


> This is smart. How did you know when the sale start



Thanks to tips from other TPFers


----------



## charlie_c

This shirt wasn't from sale. It sells out almost immediately after restocking. I finally got it on my third try!

View attachment 3395541


----------



## HeartMyMJs

charlie_c said:


> I was prepared! I put everything I wanted in the cart in advance, and was able to place the order within half hour of sale


Great idea!!!  Lucky you!!



charlie_c said:


> This shirt wasn't from sale. It sells out almost immediately after restocking. I finally got it on my third try!
> 
> View attachment 3395541



Looks great on you!!!


----------



## mxlola17

tweezer said:


> Loved this jacket SO much that I bought it in black and chestnut  so light weight and goes with everything!


Hello
Love this jacket! Are you able to post the Zara website link for this jacket? I can't seem to find it...it's probably sold out...
Many thanks!


----------



## guccisima

Do you know when the sale will start in Spain?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

One of my purchases came in!  Love them!!


----------



## charlie_c

Oversized denim shirt


----------



## hedgwin99

This is on sale! Just placed my order! Woohoo


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

hedgwin99 said:


> This is on sale! Just placed my order! Woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397423



Thank you for the heads up. I have been eyeing this jacket for a while now and I'm happy that I was able to get it on sale!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

charlie_c said:


> Oversized denim shirt
> 
> View attachment 3397336


Looks great!!


hedgwin99 said:


> This is on sale! Just placed my order! Woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397423



I bought a few for my BFF's! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Forex

hedgwin99 said:


> This is on sale! Just placed my order! Woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397423


Thanks hedgwin. I just placed order too...


----------



## afsweet

any idea if the bow can easily be removed from the jacket?


----------



## bakeacookie

Yes the bow can easily be removed


----------



## sarasmom

When is second markdowns?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

sarasmom said:


> When is second markdowns?



Second markdowns usally happen two weeks after the start of the sale..


----------



## Forex

sarasmom said:


> When is second markdowns?


Most are $10 -$20 cheaper than they were 2 weeks ago. Not much inventory left though... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## hedgwin99

When is the final markdown of the sale in USA?


----------



## lara0112

I went nuts in the Zara sale with shoes this season - I bought three pairs of shoes, none more than $30. When I look at the shoes I bought last year for more than $400 a pair, which end up just as trashed as any other, I just can't fathom spending this kind of money now. the mark downs were great, as I wasn't willing to spend $100 on a pair of zara shoes either. I also bought a pretty suit with flowers all over, which will be cool for work , just to be a bit girly and different


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here's my recent haul.  Yes 3 leather jackets!!  I have 2 sisters so I'm keeping one.  I get to pick one once they get here.  I got the black draped faux suede jacket too.  I love it so much that I had to get it in tan too.  






Here's the dress with Zara sandals that I got on sale too!!


----------



## lara0112

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here's my recent haul.  Yes 3 leather jackets!!  I have 2 sisters so I'm keeping one.  I get to pick one once they get here.  I got the black draped faux suede jacket too.  I love it so much that I had to get it in tan too.
> 
> View attachment 3409108
> 
> View attachment 3409109
> 
> 
> Here's the dress with Zara sandals that I got on sale too!!



love your haul - good choices, I bought quite a few bits from zara and massimo dutti in the sale, love their look and style


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lara0112 said:


> love your haul - good choices, I bought quite a few bits from zara and massimo dutti in the sale, love their look and style



Thank you!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Tracking for my order isn't updating, and no expected ship date. Is that happening with anyone else?


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

bakeacookie said:


> Tracking for my order isn't updating, and no expected ship date. Is that happening with anyone else?



Yes. I've placed several orders, some will have the tracking info but most of them don't.


----------



## Forex

bakeacookie said:


> Tracking for my order isn't updating, and no expected ship date. Is that happening with anyone else?


I have one order that the status is "being prepared" for two weeks, and I cancelled it since the price went down.
All other 10 orders had updated status, from being prepared to being ship and delivered, with tracking numbers


----------



## Forex

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here's my recent haul.  Yes 3 leather jackets!!  I have 2 sisters so I'm keeping one.  I get to pick one once they get here.  I got the black draped faux suede jacket too.  I love it so much that I had to get it in tan too.
> 
> View attachment 3409108
> 
> View attachment 3409109
> 
> 
> Here's the dress with Zara sandals that I got on sale too!!


Great haul. I love that dress on you. I went quite crazy this sale, i think they have a lot of good stuff imo lol


----------



## bakeacookie

I have a tracking number and it says it shipped but that's about it. Idk if it's just UPS being silly or not


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Forex said:


> Great haul. I love that dress on you. I went quite crazy this sale, i think they have a lot of good stuff imo lol


Thank you!!  I added a few more today!  I need to stay away!!  


bakeacookie said:


> I have a tracking number and it says it shipped but that's about it. Idk if it's just UPS being silly or not



I had this problem before.  It updated when it was delivered.  Weird!  Fed Ex has been delivering my packages lately.


----------



## bakeacookie

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thank you!!  I added a few more today!  I need to stay away!!
> 
> 
> I had this problem before.  It updated when it was delivered.  Weird!  Fed Ex has been delivering my packages lately.



I have the UPS notifications on, hopefully they'll let me know when it arrives. I can't wait!


----------



## CoralRhapsody

Oh god, I really had to sit on my hands this sale. I let myself snag the white textured weave blazer, though. It's so high quality, it was worth it!!


----------



## hedgwin99

God I went nuts placing order on line n now I have to make returns [emoji28]


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

They just added this on the sale.


----------



## bakeacookie

I wonder if UPS sees how many times I refresh my tracking info haha.


----------



## Forex

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 3413920
> 
> 
> They just added this on the sale.


Thankssss. I just ordered it, together with this cute skirt. This is the 3rd jacket i ordered thanks to this thread

I love this thread [emoji8]


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Forex said:


> Thankssss. I just ordered it, together with this cute skirt. This is the 3rd jacket i ordered thanks to this thread
> 
> I love this thread [emoji8]



You're welcome [emoji4].  

This is my second jacket that I've purchased during the sale. I'm still trying to purchase the blue navy tweed jacket and have been stalking the website everyday, but no luck so far.


----------



## bakeacookie

My blue jacket finally came in! This was like the only thing I really wanted on sale since I have the white one with the bow. [emoji4] (though I did get another white one on sale in store because I'm afraid of the white one getting dirty. DBF manages to ruin my light colored things somehow).


----------



## Forex

bakeacookie said:


> My blue jacket finally came in! This was like the only thing I really wanted on sale since I have the white one with the bow. [emoji4] (though I did get another white one on sale in store because I'm afraid of the white one getting dirty. DBF manages to ruin my light colored things somehow).
> 
> View attachment 3414466


Im ao jelly over this. I wasn't fast enough to get it... so beautiful, congrats


----------



## bakeacookie

Forex said:


> Im ao jelly over this. I wasn't fast enough to get it... so beautiful, congrats



It came up randomly! Keep trying! I got it at the $59.99 price though


----------



## HeartMyMJs

So bad.  I need to stop stalking!!  Just ordered these!  I have been eyeing the leather espadrilles.  I checked the website every hour!  For those eyeing something don't give up they pop up!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

One of my leather jackets came in!  I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

HeartMyMJs said:


> One of my leather jackets came in!  I'm loving it so far.
> View attachment 3415743



Looks great on you!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Looks great on you!



Thanks!!  I usually get a size small but noticed they stretched over time.  This time I got an XS.  Hopefully it works out!


----------



## Harper Quinn

HeartMyMJs said:


> One of my leather jackets came in!  I'm loving it so far.
> View attachment 3415743


you look fab!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Couldn't resist this dress. Zara has some lovely dresses this season!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Harper Quinn said:


> you look fab!


Thank you!! 


Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3416520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist this dress. Zara has some lovely dresses this season!



Love it!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Did anyone purchase these leather boots?  Not bad for $15.99!


----------



## joni80

I ordered a skirt and selected store pickup, got a shipping email July 12 and as of today no further email to tell me if it's ready for pick up. Does anyone know what is the normal time frame for delivery in store.? Should I just show up in the store and ask about my order? Thanks a lot.


----------



## bakeacookie

Can sale items be returned?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

bakeacookie said:


> Can sale items be returned?



Yes it can be returned. [emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## bakeacookie

HeartMyMJs said:


> Yes it can be returned. [emoji5][emoji5]



Thanks! 

Debating if I should keep somethings haha.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Debating if I should keep somethings haha.



I know the feeling!!  LOL!  I always do the drop off return.  It's so convenient and easy instead of going back to the store.


----------



## warmhaus

tons of sale items posted online just now!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ordered these too!  I need to stay away![emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Forex

HeartMyMJs said:


> Ordered these too!  I need to stay away![emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3423386


Lol i think thr same but i keep finding myself go through their app


----------



## Forex

I am so thanksful for you all tpfer for all your intel about these jacket. I love them. So this afternoon when my newborn was napping I decided to try them on and took mod shots (with yoga tee and pants and extra  weight from my prego lol)

I love this the most. I should have bought two in case one gets ruin



This one is so casual and cute. I'm so in love with blue these days



I love this, cant wait until the weather gets cooler so i can wear it out


----------



## warmhaus

Forex said:


> I am so thanksful for you all tpfer for all your intel about these jacket. I love them. So this afternoon when my newborn was napping I decided to try them on and took mod shots (with yoga tee and pants and extra  weight from my prego lol)
> 
> I love this the most. I should have bought two in case one gets ruin
> View attachment 3423817
> 
> 
> This one is so casual and cute. I'm so in love with blue these days
> View attachment 3423818
> 
> 
> I love this, cant wait until the weather gets cooler so i can wear it out
> View attachment 3423819



Same here, I got the first two jackets, can't wait!!  Btw, you look good with them.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Forex said:


> Lol i think thr same but i keep finding myself go through their app


I'm on the app after hours!  Sometimes they stock a few more items. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


Forex said:


> I am so thanksful for you all tpfer for all your intel about these jacket. I love them. So this afternoon when my newborn was napping I decided to try them on and took mod shots (with yoga tee and pants and extra  weight from my prego lol)
> 
> I love this the most. I should have bought two in case one gets ruin
> View attachment 3423817
> 
> 
> This one is so casual and cute. I'm so in love with blue these days
> View attachment 3423818
> 
> 
> I love this, cant wait until the weather gets cooler so i can wear it out
> View attachment 3423819



Love all of them!!  You look great!! [emoji173]️


----------



## bakeacookie

Forex said:


> I am so thanksful for you all tpfer for all your intel about these jacket. I love them. So this afternoon when my newborn was napping I decided to try them on and took mod shots (with yoga tee and pants and extra  weight from my prego lol)
> 
> I love this the most. I should have bought two in case one gets ruin
> View attachment 3423817
> 
> 
> This one is so casual and cute. I'm so in love with blue these days
> View attachment 3423818
> 
> 
> I love this, cant wait until the weather gets cooler so i can wear it out
> View attachment 3423819



You look great and I have two of the first white jacket! Haha


----------



## hedgwin99

HeartMyMJs said:


> I'm on the app after hours!  Sometimes they stock a few more items. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> Love all of them!!  You look great!! [emoji173]️



Me too! I am on their apps too
I noticed some items went down in price today


----------



## tweezer

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here's my recent haul.  Yes 3 leather jackets!!  I have 2 sisters so I'm keeping one.  I get to pick one once they get here.  I got the black draped faux suede jacket too.  I love it so much that I had to get it in tan too.
> 
> View attachment 3409108
> 
> View attachment 3409109
> 
> 
> Here's the dress with Zara sandals that I got on sale too!!


Love the suede jackets! I did the same thing bought them in both colors BUT I paid full price! You are so lucky you found them in the sale!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

tweezer said:


> Love the suede jackets! I did the same thing bought them in both colors BUT I paid full price! You are so lucky you found them in the sale!



Thank you!  I gave the tan one to my sister.  Love them!!  Very comfy too!


----------



## *evelyn*

I am new to the ZARA app.. It's a dangerous app, very bad for the wallet.


----------



## Fillary

i love love love it


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Loving these leather espadrilles!!


----------



## piperhanson

Do you ladies find that Zara's jeans fit true to size? I have my eye on pair that are the slouchy/ boyfriend style. Thanks!


----------



## Forex

gorgeous . I love your shoes and bag 


HeartMyMJs said:


> Loving these leather espadrilles!!
> View attachment 3429452


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Forex said:


> gorgeous . I love your shoes and bag



Thank you so much!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Allshinythings

Forex said:


> Lol i think thr same but i keep finding myself go through their app



Me too!


----------



## Allshinythings

Recent purchase: top and skirt. Love them both.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Zara dress and shoes.  Love!!


----------



## Sculli

Forex said:


> I am so thanksful for you all tpfer for all your intel about these jacket. I love them. So this afternoon when my newborn was napping I decided to try them on and took mod shots (with yoga tee and pants and extra  weight from my prego lol)
> 
> I love this the most. I should have bought two in case one gets ruin
> View attachment 3423817
> 
> 
> This one is so casual and cute. I'm so in love with blue these days
> View attachment 3423818
> 
> 
> I love this, cant wait until the weather gets cooler so i can wear it out
> View attachment 3423819



I got exactly the same 3 jackets, they look fabulous on you. I also got the dark blue tweed jacket. They got such nice little jackets this last season. 
Here's a mod pic with my new Zara blouse.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sculli said:


> I got exactly the same 3 jackets, they look fabulous on you. I also got the dark blue tweed jacket. They got such nice little jackets this last season.
> Here's a mod pic with my new Zara blouse.
> View attachment 3440522



Lovely!!


----------



## Forex

Sculli said:


> I got exactly the same 3 jackets, they look fabulous on you. I also got the dark blue tweed jacket. They got such nice little jackets this last season.
> Here's a mod pic with my new Zara blouse.
> View attachment 3440522


[emoji173] your blouse. I got the white one after seeing yours in ootd thread. I love these jackets so much


----------



## tweezer

HeartMyMJs said:


> Loving these leather espadrilles!!
> View attachment 3429452


Love this!


----------



## bakeacookie

Are there any new tweed jackets?


----------



## WisePanda

Love love love zara! Prices seem to have gone up in the last few years but it's still accessible...I saw this adorable blouse on the website with a hot air balloon print! Have to try that on...


----------



## Forex

My first Zara shoes and i cant be happier. These are only $9.99 and they are so comfy. My hubby joked that its time for me to say goodbye to loubies [emoji13]  (well that day will never come!) [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## hhl4vr

Forex said:


> My first Zara shoes and i cant be happier. These are only $9.99 and they are so comfy. My hubby joked that its time for me to say goodbye to loubies [emoji13]  (well that day will never come!) [emoji1] [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3448325


Love look amazing on you


----------



## HeartMyMJs

tweezer said:


> Love this!


Thank you!!


Forex said:


> My first Zara shoes and i cant be happier. These are only $9.99 and they are so comfy. My hubby joked that its time for me to say goodbye to loubies [emoji13]  (well that day will never come!) [emoji1] [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3448325



Awesome find!!  Congrats!!


----------



## shihfan

just want to share
http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/out...er-resistant-trench-coat-c499003p3645788.html
i bought this trench at Zara today. it's impeccably tailored, slim fit, and very well made, nice thick material and with strong shoulders. almost fit like some burberry ones i've tried on. A steal for the price!! one of the best buys I've gotten at Zara. run and get it!


----------



## anniekins127

shihfan said:


> just want to share
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/out...er-resistant-trench-coat-c499003p3645788.html
> i bought this trench at Zara today. it's impeccably tailored, slim fit, and very well made, nice thick material and with strong shoulders. almost fit like some burberry ones i've tried on. A steal for the price!! one of the best buys I've gotten at Zara. run and get it!



Gorgeous, thanks for sharing! Will have to see if I can find this at my local store.


----------



## tweezer

shihfan said:


> just want to share
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/out...er-resistant-trench-coat-c499003p3645788.html
> i bought this trench at Zara today. it's impeccably tailored, slim fit, and very well made, nice thick material and with strong shoulders. almost fit like some burberry ones i've tried on. A steal for the price!! one of the best buys I've gotten at Zara. run and get it!


Love this!! Did it fit TTS? I want to order before it's gone!


----------



## shihfan

tweezer said:


> Love this!! Did it fit TTS? I want to order before it's gone!


Yes fits TTS..  Pretty tailored/ not loose fitting. I usually wear S in Zara, occasionally xs, bought the S and it fits well


----------



## tweezer

shihfan said:


> Yes fits TTS..  Pretty tailored/ not loose fitting. I usually wear S in Zara, occasionally xs, bought the S and it fits well


Thank you! I ordered it in a small. I'm usually a small in Zara too wanted to grab it before it's gone!


----------



## khriseeee

Couldn't resist these two dresses


----------



## HeartMyMJs

khriseeee said:


> Couldn't resist these two dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456564
> View attachment 3456565



Very cute!!


----------



## Forex

khriseeee said:


> Couldn't resist these two dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456564
> View attachment 3456565


Love them,especially the blue one

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## aga5

khriseeee said:


> Couldn't resist these two dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456564
> View attachment 3456565



I just got the blue one today, super cute!


----------



## mularice

Just bought these two tops. Good basic but pretty white top and the black one is really cute - if you wear it with a little pleated skirt it just looks like a dress. But I can equally see it with skinny high waisted trousers or wide legged trousers as they have styles it.


----------



## Staci_W

I ordered two sweatshirts from Zara. I read that stuff runs small, so I ordered large. In what world are thes little girl shirts that got sent to me a woman's large? I will never order from Zara again. The items shown in the pictures seemed large on the models.


----------



## Cancan

Was it the sweatshirt that has the waist tie? I ordered one of those in a medium and it was so gigantic, I swear it could have been a sleeping bag!

I find their sizing is all over the place, unfortunately.


----------



## **Chanel**

While I definitely don't need another coat, I fell in love with #thatcoat after seeing so many pictures of it all over the internet . Anyone else here who fell in love with this coat?


----------



## sarajblue

Zara is great for basics, but often times it just completely rips off other designers which makes me hate it


----------



## Sculli

got these flats from zara, they are so cute and people give lots of compliments when wearing them [emoji813]️[emoji177][emoji813]️


----------



## topglamchic

Sculli, love your flats. I thought about getting them and convinced myself that I don't need another pair of flats. They are super cute!  Wear with joy [emoji4]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sculli said:


> got these flats from zara, they are so cute and people give lots of compliments when wearing them [emoji813]️[emoji177][emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486295


Super cute!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies!! It has been months since I bought stuff from Zara. But now I am smitten with this pair of boots.[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I will try to be patient and buy it in Italy during my Xmas trip!!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## Sandra_Ly

That last item is elegant and stylish. I liked it. Was it from the current collection?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

So, i finished my xmas shopping for the females for my in laws' side! HOORAY! All thanks to Zara! The knitwear selection was super sleek; could have easily picked up several pieces for myself! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







I did buy a summer white top.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Sandra_Ly said:


> That last item is elegant and stylish. I liked it. Was it from the current collection?


Yes..


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Since the xmas promotions have started in my city,I visited another Zara outlet and got these cream drawstring trousers. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I am also hunting for this top. Love the whimsical design..


----------



## xJOLE

Did anyone make in North American receive any of their orders from the Black Friday sale? My order is still being processed and it's been 6 business days!


----------



## i.HeartShoes

xJOLE said:


> Did anyone make in North American receive any of their orders from the Black Friday sale? My order is still being processed and it's been 6 business days!


Yes, i received my package last week.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My new pumps!  My DD will not take them off.  Also the dress I bought over 4 years ago and never wore it.  I was planning on wearing this for my birthday.  What do you think? [emoji7]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> My new pumps!  My DD will not take them off.  Also the dress I bought over 4 years ago and never wore it.  I was planning on wearing this for my birthday.  What do you think? [emoji7]
> View attachment 3539940
> 
> View attachment 3539941



DD obviously inherited mummy's great taste!!! Loving the dress too; it has kimono sleeves! Fab choice for a birthday outfit![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> DD obviously inherited mummy's great taste!!! Loving the dress too; it has kimono sleeves! Fab choice for a birthday outfit![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



Hi!  Thank you!!  She is too funny![emoji7][emoji7] I told myself I would wear this dress for my 40th!![emoji33][emoji33] It's on the 16th!![emoji30][emoji15] Hopefully I don't look silly!  I'm still looking.  I tried this on too.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi!  Thank you!!  She is too funny![emoji7][emoji7] I told myself I would wear this dress for my 40th!![emoji33][emoji33] It's on the 16th!![emoji30][emoji15] Hopefully I don't look silly!  I'm still looking.  I tried this on too.
> View attachment 3539943



OMG, we share the same birthday!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] but I am three years wiser than you...LOL!!! I saw the red number this morning and I think it is the perfect choice for a milestone birthday! Hanna, u have about a week to shop around if you are not convinced!)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> OMG, we share the same birthday!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] but I am three years wiser than you...LOL!!! I saw the red number this morning and I think it is the perfect choice for a milestone birthday! Hanna, u have about a week to shop around if you are not convinced!)


OMG!  Too funny!!!  No wonder we can relate with each other!!  LOL!

Yes I have 9 days left to shop!!!  I did like the red dress but my arms didn't.


----------



## ochie

Does anybody know when will the sale starts?


----------



## J_L33

ochie said:


> Does anybody know when will the sale starts?




Boxing day.


----------



## samina

Sale started


----------



## bakeacookie

Placed my order. Might drop by in store if it's not insane.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The sale in London started. Picked up my first top; more to come hopefully.


----------



## Juliemvis

. I bought this jacket in the uk sale [emoji7]


----------



## deltalady

My sale haul. Most expensive pair was $22.99. The rest were $12.99.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

deltalady said:


> My sale haul. Most expensive pair was $22.99. The rest were $12.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574367



Well done!!!!! All from one store or u shopped around?? 

I am also hoping to score some jeans from this sale (after giving away three pairs lately) but no luck so far!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Juliemvis said:


> View attachment 3558802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I bought this jacket in the uk sale [emoji7]


 I bought this too! Hasn't come yet.
I did buy a pair of asymmetrical suede heels, burgundy ankle boots, palazzo pants and drop-crotch pants....most things were $22.99, the heels were $50, the boots were $70. I'll try and snap a pic. I really like some Zara shoes - they may not be the best made but when they get it right they have some very elegant heels that look expensive.
I ordered more than 30 items from the sale (Zara often sizes too big for me, so many things went back) and the total with tax was under $1K.


----------



## deltalady

Chinese Warrior said:


> Well done!!!!! All from one store or u shopped around??
> 
> I am also hoping to score some jeans from this sale (after giving away three pairs lately) but no luck so far!



All from one store.


----------



## sarasmom

Has anyone's online order been saying 'being prepared'? for several days? I ordered on Sunday and it still says that


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here's my haul.  My kids has more.  I still have more coming.[emoji15][emoji51][emoji51] Zara sales are dangerous!!



I stalked every hour for these shoes!  Believe it or not their stock changes but you have to be quick to purchase!!


----------



## deltalady

Just ordered this leather jacket


----------



## deltalady

I got this sheepskin distressed leather jacket for $29.99 today


----------



## audreylita

I am a huge lover of Zara and have been purchasing from them for years both from the boutiques in NYC and on zara.com.  I have spent well into the 5 figures and love every single thing I've ever bought from them.  I do not want to derail this thread so ask to keep on topic after my post but Zara has just lost my business which breaks my heart because I do love their clothes.

I returned a blouse I'd just purchased online and they sent me a reply today saying they would not accept my return and were sending the item back to me.  I phoned them and was told the tags had been cut out which meant I had worn it.  I told them I'd only tried it on and if there were no tags then someone else had cut them out before I received it.  They said no, their employees would never send out an item without tags and that I had cut them out (which I guess means their employees are 100% infallible).  The blouse was only $29.90 but it's the point of being accused of something I didn't do.  They can easily check my spending and see how much I've spent with them over the years but of course even if this was my first purchase ever should be treated with respect and a listening ear, of which I received neither.

So point is if you order from the website, please check to see that all tags are attached and to contact them _immediately_ if they are not and maybe even take a picture of the item in the box so you don't end up in the same situation as me.  Because they will charge _you_ for the item if someone else has removed the tags.  This is the first retailer I have ever dealt with who so brusquely slammed the door in my face, refusing to even dialogue with me. 

Here is the blouse, photos courtesy of Zara.com website.  I returned it because I couldn't get the darn thing untangled and couldn't figure out how to put it on 
correctly!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I returned it because I couldn't get the darn thing untangled and couldn't figure out how to even put it on correctly!


----------



## audreylita

I'm happy to send this lovely blouse to anyone who wants it after I get it back.  It's a size XS.


----------



## Pinksweater

Deleted


----------



## pukasonqo

i have issues with brands like zara re: explotation of workers (in southamerica they were paying peanuts) and their total disregard for the damage fast fashion causes to the environment


----------



## samira212

i have a question on the length of zara dresses or jumpsuits for short people, i'm 4'11 and i was wondering if anyone knows if the length of the xs is short enough?


----------



## charlie_c

samira212 said:


> i have a question on the length of zara dresses or jumpsuits for short people, i'm 4'11 and i was wondering if anyone knows if the length of the xs is short enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678402



From my experience, their long and midi length skirts and dresses are generally too long for my 5'4" frame. Their models average around 5'10" and typically wear S. I don't find a significant length difference between S and XS. If you use that for reference, you can do a pretty good guesstimate. Hope that helps!


----------



## teacherfashionista

Zara has some pretty nice items recently! I bought the pointy toe flats with the bow detail, as seen on the instagrammer realfashionist as well as a cute yellow dress.


----------



## mishybelle

Anyone know when the online summer sale is? It usually starts in the middle of June, like clockwork... but nothing so far. Has it started in store? I haven't been to store since early June so I wouldn't know.


----------



## rakhee81

mishybelle said:


> Anyone know when the online summer sale is? It usually starts in the middle of June, like clockwork... but nothing so far. Has it started in store? I haven't been to store since early June so I wouldn't know.



Hi! I've just tried to go on their website and it's says it's down until 10pm while they prepare the site for the sale! (Im in the UK) So it's imminent! HTHs!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

mishybelle said:


> Anyone know when the online summer sale is? It usually starts in the middle of June, like clockwork... but nothing so far. Has it started in store? I haven't been to store since early June so I wouldn't know.



The sale starts tomorrow 6/22 but we can start shopping online at 8 tonight if you're in the US.  Happy shopping!!!


----------



## kaaaaz

It started June 16th in Canada!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

It starts Today here in Asia!


----------



## HandbagAngel

US sales has already started at east coast midnight!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Did any of u ladies buy this bag? I think it is a dupe for Claire V's straw bag. How is the quality?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Photo credit to the blogger Abby Sterling.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

So, I took a look at the sales offerings in store today. A few pieces caught my eye but I think I will hold out for the second/third cut!!


----------



## Sculli

Pearl Jeans and shirt from Zara


----------



## deltalady

Got these 2 sheep skin leather jackets for $60 each on second markdown


----------



## Chinese Warrior

deltalady said:


> Got these 2 sheep skin leather jackets for $60 each on second markdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750252
> View attachment 3750253



Love the jackets, good score!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies! Any other Zara scores?!!!! I am waiting for the second/third cut in my city which should happen next weekend.


----------



## newcalimommy

Currently being in Canada I'm taking advantage of the price discrepancies btwn the US and here add the exchange rate it is dirt cheap compared to the US!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Did any of u ladies buy this bag? I think it is a dupe for Claire V's straw bag. How is the quality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739598
> 
> 
> Photo credit to the blogger Abby Sterling.



I have been stalking the website for this!  I hope I find one!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> I have been stalking the website for this!  I hope I find one!



Hi dear!! I am pretty sure they took off this bag soon after launch as it is too close a dupe! Definitely did not make it to the sales on the Asia/Italy/Spain websites! (


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi dear!! I am pretty sure they took off this bag soon after launch as it is too close a dupe! Definitely did not make it to the sales on the Asia/Italy/Spain websites! (



Hi!!  It made to the US site sale but it's out of stock![emoji25]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi!!  It made to the US site sale but it's out of stock![emoji25]



Fingers crossed that it will show up for YOU!!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Still checking out the Zara sales; when is one truly done?!!! Took home this pair of beaded slip on; love that it has a slight square heel.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Here's a better picture of the beaded details.


----------



## Rosie Posie

Yesterday I walked into the Zara store in Calgary (Canada) - it was a huge mess! Clothes on the floor, thrown around, not hung properly... I guess people went shopping crazy there. It was the last day of the sale I believe. I'm not a huge lover myself, but it's my husbands go-to store for so many items like blazers, shirts, jackets etc. The store is always busy!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Rosie Posie said:


> Yesterday I walked into the Zara store in Calgary (Canada) - it was a huge mess! Clothes on the floor, thrown around, not hung properly... I guess people went shopping crazy there. It was the last day I of the sale I believe. I'm not a huge lover myself, but it my husbands go-to store for so many items like blazers, shirts, jackets etc. The store is always busy!



I feel that Zara stores get so busy during their sale time, I always try to go during the first hour of store opening when I can find items!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Fingers crossed that it will show up for YOU!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Here's a better picture of the beaded details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754706



Love them!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Fingers crossed that it will show up for YOU!!!!



I got one!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

U did, Congrats!!! I am so envious!!!! It still has not showed up at my end...!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> U did, Congrats!!! I am so envious!!!! It still has not showed up at my end...!



I stalked online!!  I noticed they add more stuff in the morning.  I was so happy!  I have been good too with this sale.


----------



## kaaaaz

Rosie Posie said:


> Yesterday I walked into the Zara store in Calgary (Canada) - it was a huge mess! Clothes on the floor, thrown around, not hung properly... I guess people went shopping crazy there. It was the last day of the sale I believe. I'm not a huge lover myself, but it's my husbands go-to store for so many items like blazers, shirts, jackets etc. The store is always busy!


Zara sales have no real last day.  It goes till most product is sold out.


----------



## kaaaaz

newcalimommy said:


> Currently being in Canada I'm taking advantage of the price discrepancies btwn the US and here add the exchange rate it is dirt cheap compared to the US!!


Its cheaper in Canada, sale, or no sale.  The Canadian prices are the same as the US. So technically it's much more expensive in the US.  I always order from the US site for gifts for my niece.  A dress in Canada might be 39.90 cad, but it's also 39.90 USD.  I'm losing out here...haha, but...still much cheaper than buying in Canada, and mailing it by Canada post


----------



## snow0160

I love zara but have returned a lot of online orders due to quality issues. I'd always wait for their sales.


----------



## ChangeMe

half of my Wardrobe is ZARA


----------



## sarasmom

snow0160 said:


> I love zara but have returned a lot of online orders due to quality issues. I'd always wait for their sales.



I always order online during the sale and end up returning 90% bc the fabric quality and sizing issues. The sizes are all over the place. I hate shopping in store bc it's such a mess.


----------



## ochie

sarasmom said:


> I always order online during the sale and end up returning 90% bc the fabric quality and sizing issues. The sizes are all over the place. I hate shopping in store bc it's such a mess.



Same here, I ordered a lot on line, and now I'm returning a lot due to sizing.


----------



## snow0160

But this is true for high end designers as well. Some dresses just fit differently i.e. Anything corseted.


----------



## Karla Hndez

Any opinion about Zara's handbags? I know you can't compare quality with designers, but I'd like to hear any opinions regarding the quality of their purses, because I've seen some very beautiful models at the store this week.Thx


----------



## sashaj

Karla Hndez said:


> Any opinion about Zara's handbags? I know you can't compare quality with designers, but I'd like to hear any opinions regarding the quality of their purses, because I've seen some very beautiful models at the store this week.Thx



I have a few strictly for cute, trendy purposes. Their non leather bags don't last much longer than season but I have had one leather bag from them for about 2 years now that still looks good.


----------



## Allshinythings

Hello Zaralovers, haven't posted here for a while. I bought this dress a while ago and really love it. It reminds me of the traditional Chinese dress (qi pao). Got so many compliments at work today. [emoji4] The shoes are also from Zara.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

AmokedFish said:


> Hello Zaralovers, haven't posted here for a while. I bought this dress a while ago and really love it. It reminds me of the traditional Chinese dress (qi pao). Got so many compliments at work today. [emoji4] The shoes are also from Zara.
> 
> View attachment 3775337


look amazing on u!!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

i did amazing this Zara sale!!! also bought two other faux leather cropped moto jackets....a bubble gum pink one and a white one!! and all these other goodies!! (not my pics they r from pinterest just to show what i got....have not taken any pics of my stuff yet!


----------



## Allshinythings

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> look amazing on u!!



Thank you! Love the Moto jacket!


----------



## Allshinythings

Another top from Zara! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sorry for the background. The easiest time for me to snap a pic of myself is at work but there is only this full body mirror available in the bathroom. [emoji851]


----------



## Junke

Does anyone have a TRF lambskin moto jacket that would be so kind enough to tell me their experience with sizing? I'm interested in purchasing a ZARA leather jacket online but since I can't try it on I'm not sure whether to get an XS or a S. I have the Mackage x Aritzia Kenya jacket in XXS but it fits like a glove so I can't wear a hoodie under it, and I would like to be able to with this next one. I know lambskin stretches quite a bit so if anyone would be able to inform me on how ZARA jackets stretch, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## kaaaaz

Trf line fits smaller than woman or basic


----------



## deetee

I don't own a lot of clothing from Zara but the pieces that I do own, I really love. This is the contrast jacket.


----------



## deltalady

Junke said:


> Does anyone have a TRF lambskin moto jacket that would be so kind enough to tell me their experience with sizing? I'm interested in purchasing a ZARA leather jacket online but since I can't try it on I'm not sure whether to get an XS or a S. I have the Mackage x Aritzia Kenya jacket in XXS but it fits like a glove so I can't wear a hoodie under it, and I would like to be able to with this next one. I know lambskin stretches quite a bit so if anyone would be able to inform me on how ZARA jackets stretch, that would be great. Thanks!



I always have to size up in TRF from my normal size. I have 2 Zara woman line leather jackets in S and M but my TRF leather jackets are in L.


----------



## Junke

deltalady said:


> I always have to size up in TRF from my normal size. I have 2 Zara woman line leather jackets in S and M but my TRF leather jackets are in L.


Thank you! I ordered a size up and it fits perfectly


----------



## tamarilloh

SO love Zara - I wish we they would deliver online in NZ...


----------



## Sculli

Got this sweater from Zara, so pretty [emoji170]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sculli said:


> Got this sweater from Zara, so pretty [emoji170]
> View attachment 3818618



This is super cute!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Tried on this chanel lookalike long cardigan, love it!


----------



## Antonia

OMG, their new editorial collection is TDF!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Just got these sweaters!! (Top ones) Love them!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Antonia said:


> OMG, their new editorial collection is TDF!



I agree!


----------



## snow0160

I am not going to lie, some of Zara’s quality is horrid. I have a shirt that came apart at the seams after one wash.  This particular shirt was made in Morocco.  I had to use a sewing machine to refinish 20% of the seam.  This was a shirt that I’ve only worn once.  In some ways you get what you pay for.  For quality and design, I would look elsewhere.

I do own a few Zara pieces because they have great design. It was surprising that some of their “made in China” pieces has held out quite well.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just purchased these two dresses from Zara and I am so pleased! The velvet piece(with heels)  will be for Christmas Eve dinner and the checked number(with over the knee boots) will be Christmas Day lunch!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Just purchased these two dresses from Zara and I am so pleased! The velvet piece(with heels)  will be for Christmas Eve dinner and the checked number(with over the knee boots) will be Christmas Day lunch!
> 
> View attachment 3882389
> View attachment 3882390
> View attachment 3882391
> View attachment 3882392



You look great!!!


----------



## sarasmom

Those are super cute on you!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> You look great!!!





sarasmom said:


> Those are super cute on you!



Thank you, ladies!!! Zara to the rescue Again!


----------



## Carole MG

Any thoughts on their boots?


----------



## pl3131

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> i did amazing this Zara sale!!! also bought two other faux leather cropped moto jackets....a bubble gum pink one and a white one!! and all these other goodies!! (not my pics they r from pinterest just to show what i got....have not taken any pics of my stuff yet!


I love that leather jacket!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Carole MG said:


> Any thoughts on their boots?



Hi there! I own a pair of zara leather booties! This will be my 4th year wearing them. I have had great luck with Zara shoes especially their heels and flats.


----------



## Carole MG

Thank you, Chinese Warrior! So helpful to hear from someone with experience with their shoes. Best to you


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My favorite sweater from Zara!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> My favorite sweater from Zara!
> View attachment 3889766



Fab sweater, HeartMyMJs!!! 
Is this from the latest season?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Fab sweater, HeartMyMJs!!!
> Is this from the latest season?



Yes!!  It was sold out online but I found it in the store near my house.[emoji13][emoji3]


----------



## CM2017

I agree, as long as it is leather, some Zara bags are excellent choices. I just bought the City Bag in combined leather and it looks so much more expensive than it really is. Great to take on trips as I do not worry about protecting the bag as much as I would do with expensive designer pieces and the bag still looks chic and professional.


----------



## Zucnarf

Trench from Zara



Coat/blazer from Zara 




Jacket from Zara



Dress from Zara


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Yes!!  It was sold out online but I found it in the store near my house.[emoji13][emoji3]



It was meant to be yours, hahaha! I just saw it online, it looks very pretty!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3890057
> 
> Trench from Zara
> 
> View attachment 3890058
> 
> Coat/blazer from Zara
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890060
> 
> Jacket from Zara
> 
> View attachment 3890061
> 
> Dress from Zara



All lovely!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> It was meant to be yours, hahaha! I just saw it online, it looks very pretty!



Oh really!?  Thanks!!  I was searching for it like crazy!!


----------



## Zucnarf

HeartMyMJs said:


> All lovely!!



Thank you! I love Zara this Season!


----------



## March786

Love love zara - I go into store every 2 weeks and check out my favourite pieces and the quality before making my selection.
The tweed jackets are always my favourite pieces[emoji173]
I also wait until the sales and put together a capsule collection [emoji4]
At those prices I always try and stick within my budget [emoji4]


----------



## March786

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3890057
> 
> Trench from Zara
> 
> View attachment 3890058
> 
> Coat/blazer from Zara
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890060
> 
> Jacket from Zara
> 
> View attachment 3890061
> 
> Dress from Zara


In love with this velvet jacket! You wear it so well [emoji7]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3890057
> 
> Trench from Zara
> 
> View attachment 3890058
> 
> Coat/blazer from Zara
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890060
> 
> Jacket from Zara
> 
> View attachment 3890061
> 
> Dress from Zara



This velvet blazer was on sale in my city, you wore it beautifully! I also saw the dress in person, great purchase!


----------



## Juliemvis




----------



## Zucnarf

Chinese Warrior said:


> This velvet blazer was on sale in my city, you wore it beautifully! I also saw the dress in person, great purchase!


Thank you!
I saw it on sale last week too!





March786 said:


> In love with this velvet jacket! You wear it so well [emoji7]


Thank you! I love to wear it also with suede boots


----------



## ochie

Does anybody know when is the sale going to start?


----------



## Sculli

ochie said:


> Does anybody know when is the sale going to start?





in Europe it’s always the day after christmas


----------



## ochie

Sculli said:


> in Europe it’s always the day after christmas



Thanks!


----------



## mrs.hu

Anyone know when winter sale starts?


----------



## myown

mrs.hu said:


> Anyone know when winter sale starts?


look up the last 4 posts above your question


----------



## HeartMyMJs

mrs.hu said:


> Anyone know when winter sale starts?



26th here in the US!


----------



## Vanana

Went a bit overboard with some pieces that I can’t risk running out of my size with upcoming sale 

Loved the lapel shirt and high waist leggings so much that I had to get them in 2 different colors. Surprisingly superb fit given that we are talking about Zara here  
Cannot pass on that dress since I’ve been looking for exactly something like this to wear in summer with sandals or gladiator lace ups and during fall with long thigh high suede boots 

Fun times ahead


----------



## Vanana

HeartMyMJs said:


> My favorite sweater from Zara!
> View attachment 3889766


I love this sweater but seems like it’s been discontinued! So sad


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vanana said:


> I love this sweater but seems like it’s been discontinued! So sad



It pops here and there.  Check the website from time to time.[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Vanana

HeartMyMJs said:


> It pops here and there.  Check the website from time to time.[emoji3][emoji3]


I do but the item is not even listed!! If you have the item name and # that you can PM me I would absolutely stalk it


----------



## Vanana

Forgot that I got this oversized sweatshirt, chunky knit colorful scarf and a pair of jeans with red stripe, until i just got dressed with the sweatshirt and remembered that I just bought this a few days ago! 

Not my usual cup of tea on the overly slouchy fit as I think clothes look sloppy like this but I love the sleeves  

I’ll just tuck it in the front or with the right outfit like a pencil skirt I might wrap a very wide corset belt and see if I can salvage this


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vanana said:


> I do but the item is not even listed!! If you have the item name and # that you can PM me I would absolutely stalk it


Here you go!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vanana said:


> Forgot that I got this oversized sweatshirt, chunky knit colorful scarf and a pair of jeans with red stripe, until i just got dressed with the sweatshirt and remembered that I just bought this a few days ago!
> 
> Not my usual cup of tea on the overly slouchy fit as I think clothes look sloppy like this but I love the sleeves
> 
> I’ll just tuck it in the front or with the right outfit like a pencil skirt I might wrap a very wide corset belt and see if I can salvage this
> 
> View attachment 3914160
> View attachment 3914161
> View attachment 3914162



Love!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mrs.hu

HeartMyMJs said:


> 26th here in the US!



Thank you!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

mrs.hu said:


> Thank you!!



Sure! [emoji3]


----------



## Vanana

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here you go!!
> View attachment 3914387


Thank you so much!!!!  wish me luck


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vanana said:


> Thank you so much!!!!  wish me luck



Good luck!!  My sister was able to snatch one up yesterday!


----------



## Vanana

I had a few things that I was interested in if they go on sale so had bookmarked them. when the clock hits 12:30am and I was still up  checked the stuff I bookmarked and was able to get most of them   Will check back next day on a few out of stock items and try my luck too but so far, here're the sale scores tonight:


----------



## Vanana

and an embroidered scorpion t shirt....
happy sale hunting everyone!


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Went a bit overboard with some pieces that I can’t risk running out of my size with upcoming sale
> 
> Loved the lapel shirt and high waist leggings so much that I had to get them in 2 different colors. Surprisingly superb fit given that we are talking about Zara here
> Cannot pass on that dress since I’ve been looking for exactly something like this to wear in summer with sandals or gladiator lace ups and during fall with long thigh high suede boots
> 
> Fun times ahead
> 
> View attachment 3914093
> View attachment 3914094
> View attachment 3914095
> View attachment 3914096
> View attachment 3914097
> View attachment 3914098
> View attachment 3914099
> View attachment 3914100
> View attachment 3914101
> View attachment 3914102


Oooohhhhhhh I really went on the hunt for that burgundy tweed jacket with no luck!
Love all your pieces Vanana - impeccable taste as always
I did go a little overload on the sale too,  will have to wait and see what suits me


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Oooohhhhhhh I really went on the hunt for that burgundy tweed jacket with no luck!
> Love all your pieces Vanana - impeccable taste as always
> I did go a little overload on the sale too,  will have to wait and see what suits me


Hahaha my fun Zara tweed jackets live in harmony with the Chanel ones  

Sometimes you just need something a bit different as a statement piece and Zara does a great job at it (as long as one chooses carefully on fabric and fit).  That burgundy one has to be one of my all time favorite from Zara, for what it’s worth they do restock items sometimes and for reference I usually get jackets in small to allow layering but for this one it’s a bit oversized so even xs fit really well - so if you are stalking it, it may be good to know so that you can consider both your normal size or a size down if avail. Good luck!!!
Please do post photos of your sale conquests  I would love to oogle awesome buys from others too!!! Am still stalking a few pieces but got most of what I wanted so happy!!!


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Hahaha my fun Zara tweed jackets live in harmony with the Chanel ones
> 
> Sometimes you just need something a bit different as a statement piece and Zara does a great job at it (as long as one chooses carefully on fabric and fit).  That burgundy one has to be one of my all time favorite from Zara, for what it’s worth they do restock items sometimes and for reference I usually get jackets in small to allow layering but for this one it’s a bit oversized so even xs fit really well - so if you are stalking it, it may be good to know so that you can consider both your normal size or a size down if avail. Good luck!!!
> Please do post photos of your sale conquests  I would love to oogle awesome buys from others too!!! Am still stalking a few pieces but got most of what I wanted so happy!!!


I absoloutely agree, selected Zara pieces are wonderful for fit and quality, especially some tweed pieces
Thankyoufor your advice I will absoloutely keep checking, I live by the statement, what’s meant for me will come to me
I will absoloutely share my pieces once they arrive! 
Can’t wait to see all your mod shots


----------



## Buyorbyebags

Zara in my hometown is currently on big big sale with flat price for each category (dresses, outerwear, top, bottom, etc). Too bad for some really good piece, all there's left is just a very small size or very big size.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Vanana said:


> I had a few things that I was interested in if they go on sale so had bookmarked them. when the clock hits 12:30am and I was still up  checked the stuff I bookmarked and was able to get most of them   Will check back next day on a few out of stock items and try my luck too but so far, here're the sale scores tonight:
> View attachment 3915820
> View attachment 3915821
> View attachment 3915822
> View attachment 3915823
> View attachment 3915824
> View attachment 3915825
> View attachment 3915826
> View attachment 3915827
> View attachment 3915828
> View attachment 3915830



Great picks!! I especially love the lace top and the black with the feathers at the bottom. I swear half of your picks did not make it to Asia!![emoji21]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just returned from a two week trip to Europe and some of my trusted Zara pieces travelled with me. The jeans and my wool sweater are 4/5 years old. DD’s parka is from the new collection! Kept her very warm in Italy and London. I have to mention my 10year old Prada sneakers too; I think the cost per wear is super low now!


----------



## March786

Chinese Warrior said:


> Just returned from a two week trip to Europe and some of my trusted Zara pieces travelled with me. The jeans and my wool sweater are 4/5 years old. DD’s parka is from the new collection! Kept her very warm in Italy and London. I have to mention my 10year old Prada sneakers too; I think the cost per wear is super low now!
> 
> View attachment 3926886
> 
> View attachment 3926887
> 
> View attachment 3926888


Hope you enjoyed your stay, london has so much to offer


----------



## roses5682

I was a for hard Zara fan and still love their pieces. However, after my last customer service experience that was s complete nightmare and took 4 months to resolve I'm not spending another dollar on anything Zara.


----------



## Vanana

A few more added because I got no self control. 

Love the embroidery on the simple t-shirt, the white jacket is a light weight material with interesting trim and a nice fitted cut. The floral print jacket is made of also a nice light-medium weight material that drapes quite nicely with fun but not too obnoxious floral embroidery throughout.  I thought the more serious baseline print underneath balanced it out so that it’s serious but also a bit fun. It’s cut to fit nicely, and I really like that it can be worn with standing collar or folded down. While folded down you can see more of the black inner trim/decorative lapels while they only slightly peak out when collar is worn standing. Fun piece   This can be a jacket that I wear as part of business casual days with jeans or skirt when there are no serious meetings or presentations.


----------



## Vanana

Chinese Warrior said:


> Just returned from a two week trip to Europe and some of my trusted Zara pieces travelled with me. The jeans and my wool sweater are 4/5 years old. DD’s parka is from the new collection! Kept her very warm in Italy and London. I have to mention my 10year old Prada sneakers too; I think the cost per wear is super low now!
> 
> View attachment 3926886
> 
> View attachment 3926887
> 
> View attachment 3926888


Looks like you guys had loads of fun!  I love how adorable your DD’s parka is!!


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> A few more added because I got no self control.
> 
> Love the embroidery on the simple t-shirt, the white jacket is a light weight material with interesting trim and a nice fitted cut. The floral print jacket is made of also a nice light-medium weight material that drapes quite nicely with fun but not too obnoxious floral embroidery throughout.  I thought the more serious baseline print underneath balanced it out so that it’s serious but also a bit fun. It’s cut to fit nicely, and I really like that it can be worn with standing collar or folded down. While folded down you can see more of the black inner trim/decorative lapels while they only slightly peak out when collar is worn standing. Fun piece   This can be a jacket that I wear as part of business casual days with jeans or skirt when there are no serious meetings or presentations.
> 
> View attachment 3927712
> View attachment 3927713
> View attachment 3927715
> 
> View attachment 3927739


Beautiful Vanana! and I can see you rocking all of these pieces!


----------



## March786

Here is my small selected order atm, a few more pieces to arrive 
As you can see, I love the pearls


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Here is my small selected order atm, a few more pieces to arrive
> As you can see, I love the pearls


So fun!!! The black jacket is the cousin of my red one!!! 

I can’t believe you even found matching slides - That’s awesome!!!! 
Can’t wait to see the other stuff when they arrive


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> So fun!!! The black jacket is the cousin of my red one!!!
> 
> I can’t believe you even found matching slides - That’s awesome!!!!
> Can’t wait to see the other stuff when they arrive



Thankyouuuuuu  I was happy to find a similar tweed jacket, don’t think there’s any chance of finding your red one!
I couldn’t believe I found the slides tbh, they have always been sold out in my local store, so I was v happy 
should receive the rest of my order by tomorrow


----------



## J_L33

Does anyone know the name of the floral shirt she's wearing in this picture? This shirt was styled with the gabardine-style trousers and reverse Google search only gives hits for the pants. TIA!


----------



## March786

J_L33 said:


> Does anyone know the name of the floral shirt she's wearing in this picture? This shirt was styled with the gabardine-style trousers and reverse Google search only gives hits for the pants. TIA!


Hi
I had a look for you and couldn’t find it, the SA wasn’t sure she had seen it either. (Uk)


----------



## Vanana

J_L33 said:


> Does anyone know the name of the floral shirt she's wearing in this picture? This shirt was styled with the gabardine-style trousers and reverse Google search only gives hits for the pants. TIA!


I thought this look style wise like the bodysuit with cross over lapel that I recently bought in 2 colors. This shirt came in prints too but not this particular one you showed right now. Possible that it’s same shirt but print from prior seasons?


----------



## March786

A few more items arrived! I do love the jackets, they fit really nicely.
@Vanana  xxxx


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> A few more items arrived! I do love the jackets, they fit really nicely.
> @Vanana  xxxx


Bravo!!!  I love every single one of these!!! I was sooo close to buying that last jacket too! But I have things that are very similar otherwise would totally grab that one too! Also love red lace- just so feminine and sexy  Awesome haul!!!


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Bravo!!!  I love every single one of these!!! I was sooo close to buying that last jacket too! But I have things that are very similar otherwise would totally grab that one too! Also love red lace- just so feminine and sexy  Awesome haul!!!



Awwww thankyou dearest Vanana 
I love red and this dress was just too cute to pass on


----------



## Chinese Warrior

All the talk and pictures of tweed jackets led
to this>>>got this at 60% off! Hooray! Please excuse my crew in the background.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

March786 said:


> Here is my small selected order atm, a few more pieces to arrive
> As you can see, I love the pearls



Hi there! I just bought the same jacket[emoji1] do share modeling pictures if you like!


----------



## March786

Chinese Warrior said:


> All the talk and pictures of tweed jackets led
> to this>>>got this at 60% off! Hooray! Please excuse my crew in the background.



Helloooooo
It looks fabulous!!! And great bargain!
I’ll send modelling pics too later on


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> All the talk and pictures of tweed jackets led
> to this>>>got this at 60% off! Hooray! Please excuse my crew in the background.



Love!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love!!!



Thanks and Happy New Year, HeartMyMJs! 
Did you shop at the Zara sale this year? I picked up three items for DD today, will post them shortly.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Raided another store today for DD’s 2018 winter gear. I am el cheapo this way, hate to pay full price for my first grader’s winter gear. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this teddy bear coat is reversible and super cozy. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
 the material is jacquard so it will look great with leggings.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks and Happy New Year, HeartMyMJs!
> Did you shop at the Zara sale this year? I picked up three items for DD today, will post them shortly.



Hi!!  Happy New Year too!!

Yesssss....I’m so bad again!!  I have been buying more for my kids though![emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Mimmy

The store I went to was fairly picked over, but I found these for $9.99. Of course I had to bring them home.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love this coat!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Mimmy said:


> The store I went to was fairly picked over, but I found these for $9.99. Of course I had to bring them home.
> View attachment 3945425



I would bring them home too @ that price! Are they navy blue?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love this coat!!
> View attachment 3946405



Very nice!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Very nice!!



Thank you![emoji7]


----------



## Mimmy

Chinese Warrior said:


> I would bring them home too @ that price! Are they navy blue?





They are what I would describe as a very deep teal blue.


----------



## Vanana

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love this coat!!
> View attachment 3946405


I bought this too!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vanana said:


> I bought this too!!!



Yay!!!


----------



## March786

HeartMyMJs said:


> Yay!!!



Lol me threeeeee [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
I couldn’t resist the shorter version either! It’s very similar to my sisters chanel jacket ( my purse only stretches to chanel bags atm)




We all have great taste [emoji177]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

March786 said:


> Lol me threeeeee [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> I couldn’t resist the shorter version either! It’s very similar to my sisters chanel jacket ( my purse only stretches to chanel bags atm)
> View attachment 3950156
> View attachment 3950157
> 
> 
> We all have great taste [emoji177]



Love it!!!


----------



## March786

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!!!


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Lol me threeeeee [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> I couldn’t resist the shorter version either! It’s very similar to my sisters chanel jacket ( my purse only stretches to chanel bags atm)
> View attachment 3950156
> View attachment 3950157
> 
> 
> We all have great taste [emoji177]


The short version is so gorgeous too!!! Lucky score!


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> The short version is so gorgeous too!!! Lucky score!


Thankyou dearest Vanana, the detailing is super beautiful on the short version


----------



## NANI1972

Hi all! I just placed my first order with Zara, I received an email with confirmation of shipment but no tracking number. Do they normally not provide tracking numbers?


----------



## mrs.hu

NANI1972 said:


> Hi all! I just placed my first order with Zara, I received an email with confirmation of shipment but no tracking number. Do they normally not provide tracking numbers?



Yes you will get a tracking number. They will send you another email with tracking information.


----------



## NANI1972

mrs.hu said:


> Yes you will get a tracking number. They will send you another email with tracking information.



There’s no tracking number.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

NANI1972 said:


> There’s no tracking number.



You will get 3 emails.  First is the confirmation 



Then 2nd email in a day or two that it’s being dispatched.



Then final email with tracking info.  Also in a day or two.  Hope this helps.[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi everyone! I dropped into a Zara today and saw several items that I like. I thought I will post them here, if u have already purchased them, I would really appreciate your feedback. Thanks much!!


----------



## NANI1972

HeartMyMJs said:


> You will get 3 emails.  First is the confirmation
> View attachment 3954336
> 
> 
> Then 2nd email in a day or two that it’s being dispatched.
> View attachment 3954337
> 
> 
> Then final email with tracking info.  Also in a day or two.  Hope this helps.[emoji3][emoji3]
> View attachment 3954338



Yes, I had received all three of the emails but there was no tracking information in it and even when I went to my account and check therewas not any tracking information. But I just checked again now and now there is a tracking detail. Thank you for your time in answering.


----------



## March786

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi everyone! I dropped into a Zara today and saw several items that I like. I thought I will post them here, if u have already purchased them, I would really appreciate your feedback. Thanks much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954713
> View attachment 3954714
> View attachment 3954715


Loooooove that dress, it’s beautiful


----------



## HeartMyMJs

NANI1972 said:


> Yes, I had received all three of the emails but there was no tracking information in it and even when I went to my account and check therewas not any tracking information. But I just checked again now and now there is a tracking detail. Thank you for your time in answering.



No problem![emoji847]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi everyone! I dropped into a Zara today and saw several items that I like. I thought I will post them here, if u have already purchased them, I would really appreciate your feedback. Thanks much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954713
> View attachment 3954714
> View attachment 3954715



Love them all!!


----------



## Vanana

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi everyone! I dropped into a Zara today and saw several items that I like. I thought I will post them here, if u have already purchased them, I would really appreciate your feedback. Thanks much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954713
> View attachment 3954714
> View attachment 3954715


Very pretty dress and fun bag! I don’t have exact pair but bought these similar ones from early January? They are very comfortable and easy to wear.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

March786 said:


> Loooooove that dress, it’s beautiful





HeartMyMJs said:


> No problem![emoji847]





Vanana said:


> Very pretty dress and fun bag! I don’t have exact pair but bought these similar ones from early January? They are very comfortable and easy to wear.
> View attachment 3955990



Thanks for the encouragement, ladies!!!! I have not been back to the store so still deliberating over my purchases! 

Vanana, appreciate your feedback on your shoes. They are very pretty and seem very versatile too! I don’t have much luck with sling backs but this pair seems to seat perfectly..only time will tell!


----------



## Vanana

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, ladies!!!! I have not been back to the store so still deliberating over my purchases!
> 
> Vanana, appreciate your feedback on your shoes. They are very pretty and seem very versatile too! I don’t have much luck with sling backs but this pair seems to seat perfectly..only time will tell!


I don’t usually do well with sling backs either. They can be dangerous.  This pair so far holds on well enough but I can imagine over time it can stretch and get loose and game over. But since it was very cheap on sale I figure good enough for now


----------



## Vanana

Just bought this jacket because for some reason I thought I needed more tweed jacket?!?! Plus a few crew neck t shirts that look like they have a nice fit. We shall see...


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vanana said:


> Just bought this jacket because for some reason I thought I needed more tweed jacket?!?! Plus a few crew neck t shirts that look like they have a nice fit. We shall see...
> View attachment 3960949
> View attachment 3960950
> View attachment 3960951
> View attachment 3960952



Lovely jacket!!!


----------



## Vanana

HeartMyMJs said:


> Lovely jacket!!!


Thanks!! Arrived tried on and apparently ran big so ordered a xs to try on and decide which to return   their fit does vary. Their ribbed crew neck t shirt fitted so well though and I got in black and white (white is pretty much see through but it fit so well!!! I think I’ll get over it I mean I have bra on right?) I ordered a gray one too because it fit so well with the cut!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Vanana said:


> Just bought this jacket because for some reason I thought I needed more tweed jacket?!?! Plus a few crew neck t shirts that look like they have a nice fit. We shall see...
> View attachment 3960949
> View attachment 3960950
> View attachment 3960951
> View attachment 3960952



This is such a pretty piece, hope the new size fits better!


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Just bought this jacket because for some reason I thought I needed more tweed jacket?!?! Plus a few crew neck t shirts that look like they have a nice fit. We shall see...
> View attachment 3960949
> View attachment 3960950
> View attachment 3960951
> View attachment 3960952


Oooohhhhh Vanana, that's just perfect for you. Such a beautiful piece, I know you will wear it sooooo well


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Oooohhhhh Vanana, that's just perfect for you. Such a beautiful piece, I know you will wear it sooooo well


The one in xs arrived! Zara jackets often cut too big . Keeping this and returning the other one when I have time. 

Here it is!


----------



## frozenqueen

I like ZARA for its simple and comfortable and good looking style


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vanana said:


> The one in xs arrived! Zara jackets often cut too big . Keeping this and returning the other one when I have time.
> 
> Here it is!
> View attachment 3965246



Looks great on you!!  Love!!!


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> The one in xs arrived! Zara jackets often cut too big . Keeping this and returning the other one when I have time.
> 
> Here it is!
> View attachment 3965246


Perfect!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Finally picked up this pair; just in time for the Lunar New Year festivities. 
Am also eyeing two other pairs...think I will stay strong till my trip to Italy next month..[emoji23]


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Vanana said:


> The one in xs arrived! Zara jackets often cut too big . Keeping this and returning the other one when I have time.
> 
> Here it is!
> View attachment 3965246


Looks great on you. I tried it the other day and talked myself out of it. May need to revisit!!


----------



## tweezer

Has anyone seen this slides? Just ordered hope they’re cute!


----------



## Vanana

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Looks great on you. I tried it the other day and talked myself out of it. May need to revisit!!


Thanks! The fit is ok, not cut like our Chanel’s   a bit slouchy for a casual look, and runs a bit big I think. I love that Zara come out with fun trims and stylings and I just can’t wait around for chanel to do the things I want!  But their shoulders and cut obviously not where needs to be like this one is not cut too well shoulder wise between sizes.  Lately chanel had been missing the mark for me in their quest to go way retro and I find styles I like from years past more often.  I like the color and texture on this jacket that makes it a bit more casual which to me can be styled in ways like a blazer AND thick cardigan.  I like the trims and colors too which made it more interesting to me.  Figure for the price the variety is nice as it’s not same as what I have - at least this is how I tried to justify it taking up space in my already full closet!


----------



## Vanana

Had to return the size that didn’t work and we all know that when you “return” it really meant exchange plus spend more 

Pls excuse the mess on the floor from trying all the things from shopping 

Love the shorts, bright florals and got a bit of slight ruffle flare at the bottom but very subtle. Can’t wait to wear them. Got that dress in both the dark green shown here and also in the yellow color you see on floor in the mirror but too lazy to snap separate photo. It was very thin & comfy for $18 each for layering. Would be great for summer/fall.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vanana said:


> Had to return the size that didn’t work and we all know that when you “return” it really meant exchange plus spend more
> 
> Pls excuse the mess on the floor from trying all the things from shopping
> 
> Love the shorts, bright florals and got a bit of slight ruffle flare at the bottom but very subtle. Can’t wait to wear them. Got that dress in both the dark green shown here and also in the yellow color you see on floor in the mirror but too lazy to snap separate photo. It was very thin & comfy for $18 each for layering. Would be great for summer/fall.
> View attachment 3980809
> View attachment 3980810
> View attachment 3980811
> View attachment 3980812



Gorgeous as always!![emoji173]️


----------



## Vanana

HeartMyMJs said:


> Gorgeous as always!![emoji173]️


Speak for yourself!  hehehe


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies!!! Zara is having a mid season sale, not a great deal of selection but lots of winter coats and knitwear. I have been eyeing this dress but I simply cannot decide on the print to keep. I will be shortening the sleeves on both dresses to be above my above my wrist.

Current wardrobe situation: I do wear Pokka dots so this dress will fit right  in. Leopard print dress, however.  I have one but I have never worn it. It’s above my knee so I feel self conscious wearing that. I am thinking if I should take a chance on this Zara number!? 

I should add the dresses have been reduced by 40%![emoji119] thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## Vanana

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies!!! Zara is having a mid season sale, not a great deal of selection but lots of winter coats and knitwear. I have been eyeing this dress but I simply cannot decide on the print to keep. I will be shortening the sleeves on both dresses to be above my above my wrist.
> 
> Current wardrobe situation: I do wear Pokka dots so this dress will fit right  in. Leopard print dress, however.  I have one but I have never worn it. It’s above my knee so I feel self conscious wearing that. I am thinking if I should take a chance on this Zara number!?
> 
> I should add the dresses have been reduced by 40%![emoji119] thanks in advance for any input!
> View attachment 3985029
> View attachment 3985030


Did you get both? Polka dots no brainer and I actually think at least per photos here that the leopard print look better fit on you. It seems this type of style looks great on your figure but the question is do you already have lots in this style and perhaps you find yourself wearing other that you love so this might just sit around? I know I lack self control so if the leopard looks that good and since the fabric is thin won’t take up too much space I would not be able to resist


----------



## Vanana

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies!!! Zara is having a mid season sale, not a great deal of selection but lots of winter coats and knitwear. I have been eyeing this dress but I simply cannot decide on the print to keep. I will be shortening the sleeves on both dresses to be above my above my wrist.
> 
> Current wardrobe situation: I do wear Pokka dots so this dress will fit right  in. Leopard print dress, however.  I have one but I have never worn it. It’s above my knee so I feel self conscious wearing that. I am thinking if I should take a chance on this Zara number!?
> 
> I should add the dresses have been reduced by 40%![emoji119] thanks in advance for any input!
> View attachment 3985029
> View attachment 3985030


Oh yeah forgot to say: the leopard with pony tail, slim long boots or strappy heels and a shoulder bag with studs = wild


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Vanana said:


> Did you get both? Polka dots no brainer and I actually think at least per photos here that the leopard print look better fit on you. It seems this type of style looks great on your figure but the question is do you already have lots in this style and perhaps you find yourself wearing other that you love so this might just sit around? I know I lack self control so if the leopard looks that good and since the fabric is thin won’t take up too much space I would not be able to resist





Vanana said:


> Oh yeah forgot to say: the leopard with pony tail, slim long boots or strappy heels and a shoulder bag with studs = wild



Thanks much Vanana for chiming in!! 
LOL, I did buy both dresses!! I bought them in the afternoon and left for Europe at night; so no time to ponder![emoji23] I actually do not own any dress in this style so I thought I will keep both! Plus I can style the leopard print for nights out and dress down the polka dot print for school runs) 
Latest: I polled my mum and bestie and both said to keep both dresses. Hubby prefers the leopard print, no brainer there..[emoji119]
p.s: thanks for the styling tip on the leopard dress!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Did anyone pick up these slip-on yet? I love them so much[emoji173]️


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Did anyone pick up these slip-on yet? I love them so much[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989406



Almost did!!  How do you like it?  Comfy??


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Almost did!!  How do you like it?  Comfy??



Hi there! Very comfy even though it was faux leather! And TTS too. I am not into slip on at all but this pair changed my mind.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there! Very comfy even though it was faux leather! And TTS too. I am not into slip on at all but this pair changed my mind.



Hi!  Good to know!!!  I may purchase these![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Picked up the last piece in store, and this is now sold out everywhere!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Shan9jtsy said:


> Picked up the last piece in store, and this is now sold out everywhere!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991121
> View attachment 3991122



Lovely on U! I saw the ivory version, very pretty too.


----------



## March786

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks much Vanana for chiming in!!
> LOL, I did buy both dresses!! I bought them in the afternoon and left for Europe at night; so no time to ponder![emoji23] I actually do not own any dress in this style so I thought I will keep both! Plus I can style the leopard print for nights out and dress down the polka dot print for school runs)
> Latest: I polled my mum and bestie and both said to keep both dresses. Hubby prefers the leopard print, no brainer there..[emoji119]
> p.s: thanks for the styling tip on the leopard dress!!!


Great choice! You look stunning in both and this style really suits you! 
[emoji179]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

March786 said:


> Great choice! You look stunning in both and this style really suits you!
> [emoji179]



Thank you March786 for your kind words! I can’t wait to wear them!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Picked up two wardrobe staples this week - drape cardigan which was going at €9.90 and black skinny jeans. I like the fact that the black was super saturated.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Loving these flats!!  Thanks to Chinese Warrior!![emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## March786

Chinese Warrior said:


> Did anyone pick up these slip-on yet? I love them so much[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989406


Wow they’re stunning!


----------



## March786

HeartMyMJs said:


> Loving these flats!!  Thanks to Chinese Warrior!![emoji7][emoji8]
> View attachment 3997621


They look beautiful on you!
 Are they comfortable to wear?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

March786 said:


> They look beautiful on you!
> Are they comfortable to wear?



Yes they are very comfortable!!  Thank you!![emoji7]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Loving these flats!!  Thanks to Chinese Warrior!![emoji7][emoji8]
> View attachment 3997621



[emoji119]you got them[emoji119]! They look great on you!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> [emoji119]you got them[emoji119]! They look great on you!!



Thanks love!!  Thanks to you!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks love!!  Thanks to you!![emoji7][emoji7]



Haha, don’t thank me! We must all thank Zara for these little joys!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Haha, don’t thank me! We must all thank Zara for these little joys!



Totally agree!!![emoji1316][emoji133]‍♀️


----------



## Antonia

Those shoes are super cute!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Shan9jtsy said:


> Picked up the last piece in store, and this is now sold out everywhere!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991121
> View attachment 3991122



Love it!  I bought the same one today!!  Can’t wait to get it!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I think I found my summer hobo top! To be honest, I feel such embroidered designs with string top does not look great on women with bust. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I carted it home but will give it some serious thought. And I will cut off the string if I keep it[emoji23]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> I think I found my summer hobo top! To be honest, I feel such embroidered designs with string top does not look great on women with bust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carted it home but will give it some serious thought. And I will cut off the string if I keep it[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002895



Love it!!![emoji173]️


----------



## dressaddict

Check out the special prices section in woman. There are some new cute things. I purchased two jackets. I loved both and they look more expensive than 45.99! I cannot believe one of them sold out online already. I found them both at my local store.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

dressaddict said:


> Check out the special prices section in woman. There are some new cute things. I purchased two jackets. I loved both and they look more expensive than 45.99! I cannot believe one of them sold out online already. I found them both at my local store.



Great picks! I saw the second piece in store yesterday; there was just one piece left!


----------



## dressaddict

Thank you! I am not surprised that jacket sold out so fast. It looked and felt like an expensive jacket. I had to size up on this one. Ran really tight in the shoulders.
Oh, I was also tempted by this one. Not as good quality but really pretty.


----------



## March786

dressaddict said:


> Check out the special prices section in woman. There are some new cute things. I purchased two jackets. I loved both and they look more expensive than 45.99! I cannot believe one of them sold out online already. I found them both at my local store.


Looooove


----------



## March786

dressaddict said:


> Thank you! I am not surprised that jacket sold out so fast. It looked and felt like an expensive jacket. I had to size up on this one. Ran really tight in the shoulders.
> Oh, I was also tempted by this one. Not as good quality but really pretty.


This is lovely, I spent too long thinking and it’s sold out in the uk now


----------



## Antonia

Zara has the cutest Chanel inspired jackets I've seen anywhere!  Here is another one:


----------



## rakhee81

Antonia said:


> Zara has the cutest Chanel inspired jackets I've seen anywhere!  Here is another one:



I just ordered this one!


----------



## Antonia

rakhee81 said:


> I just ordered this one!



Oooh, I'd love to see pics when you get it!!


----------



## rakhee81

Antonia said:


> Oooh, I'd love to see pics when you get it!!



Picked it up today and I [emoji7] it! Sorry the lighting here isn’t the best so the pics don’t do it justice! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Also picked up these two bits as well which I really like too!


----------



## Antonia

rakhee81 said:


> Picked it up today and I [emoji7] it! Sorry the lighting here isn’t the best so the pics don’t do it justice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009173
> View attachment 4009174
> 
> 
> Also picked up these two bits as well which I really like too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009175
> View attachment 4009176


So gorgeous-I love it!  Those other things are great too especially that little bag, that is adorable!!


----------



## Marylin

rakhee81 said:


> Picked it up today and I [emoji7] it! Sorry the lighting here isn’t the best so the pics don’t do it justice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009173
> View attachment 4009174
> 
> 
> Also picked up these two bits as well which I really like too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009175
> View attachment 4009176


I have this same jacket, but I’m unsure whether to keep it. I was wondering what you think about yours. I ordered it in size s and m and it feels like m is really bulky. I might be taller than you, both jackets sit further up. What did you think about the quality?


----------



## Marylin

I also got this one. Again, size S was big enough, even though the online calculator suggested size M.


----------



## rakhee81

Marylin said:


> I have this same jacket, but I’m unsure whether to keep it. I was wondering what you think about yours. I ordered it in size s and m and it feels like m is really bulky. I might be taller than you, both jackets sit further up. What did you think about the quality?



I really like it. From a quality point of view I suppose time will tell but I have several of this style of blazer from Zara and so far all have worn well. Mine is a size m and I am 5’2” short!


----------



## Marylin

rakhee81 said:


> I really like it. From a quality point of view I suppose time will tell but I have several of this style of blazer from Zara and so far all have worn well. Mine is a size m and I am 5’2” short!


Thanks so much for your reply. I do love it on you, it looks cool when it’s a bit longer. I think my concern is that it’s so light, but that could also be a good thing, right? I shall think about it a little bit more...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

rakhee81 said:


> Picked it up today and I [emoji7] it! Sorry the lighting here isn’t the best so the pics don’t do it justice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009173
> View attachment 4009174
> 
> 
> Also picked up these two bits as well which I really like too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009175
> View attachment 4009176



Beautiful tweed jacket on you!! I really like the wooden little bag, it looks like it has some weight to it?


----------



## Antonia

Here is a new Chanel inspired jacket similar to the one Vanana got:


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Antonia said:


> Here is a new Chanel inspired jacket similar to the one Vanana got:



Thank you for the heads up! This looks gorgeous too! 
Does anyone know if Zara regularly pushes out these tweed jackets? Like every season? I am moving back to a temperate climate from the tropics so I wonder if I should scoop up some of these tweed pieces or hold my horses(or rather wallet)?!


----------



## Antonia

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank you for the heads up! This looks gorgeous too!
> Does anyone know if Zara regularly pushes out these tweed jackets? Like every season? I am moving back to a temperate climate from the tropics so I wonder if I should scoop up some of these tweed pieces or hold my horses(or rather wallet)?!


It seems like every month there are new ones coming out!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Antonia said:


> It seems like every month there are new ones coming out!



You are right!! I thought there have been at least 6/7 tweed pieces out this spring/summer collection..but wonder if this is typical of Zara?


----------



## Antonia

Chinese Warrior said:


> You are right!! I thought there have been at least 6/7 tweed pieces out this spring/summer collection..but wonder if this is typical of Zara?


I'm not 100% sure but if I had to guess, I would say yes.  They are aware these tweed jackets fly off the shelves probably more than any other Zara item, so why not produce more styles?  I think they are super popular with fashion bloggers but I love them too!


----------



## terebina786

I rarely get things from Zara but they have this really cute leather jacket that looks similar to the All Saints Balfern.  I'm a M in most other clothes in other brands but an L in Zara.  I've heard TRF runs smaller?  So should I get an L or XL?   I really want to avoid going to the store since it gives me anxiety! LOL


----------



## Antonia

terebina786 said:


> I rarely get things from Zara but they have this really cute leather jacket that looks similar to the All Saints Balfern.  I'm a M in most other clothes in other brands but an L in Zara.  I've heard TRF runs smaller?  So should I get an L or XL?   I really want to avoid going to the store since it gives me anxiety! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017759


Same here, I'm  mostly L in Zara which bugs me since I'm a us size 6-lol!  I would say since it's the TRF brand to go with the larger size to be on the safe side unless you wear the jacket open, then it won't matter.


----------



## Tykhe

After hearing about this tweed Chanel-like jacket here I went and tried it on today. It was actually very comfortable and fit ok. The only problem is that it was shedding nonstop. I think this might have been a stylistic choice because there were so many loose threads. But if the effect was supposed to be edgy homeless coco Chanel maybe put some funny fidget buttons on it or something. The silver trim and fancy pearl buttons say “fancy night out” but all the odd loose threads say “derelict”


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Tykhe said:


> After hearing about this tweed Chanel-like jacket here I went and tried it on today. It was actually very comfortable and fit ok. The only problem is that it was shedding nonstop. I think this might have been a stylistic choice because there were so many loose threads. But if the effect was supposed to be edgy homeless coco Chanel maybe put some funny fidget buttons on it or something. The silver trim and fancy pearl buttons say “fancy night out” but all the odd loose threads say “derelict”



Looks great on you!


----------



## astromantic

Tykhe said:


> After hearing about this tweed Chanel-like jacket here I went and tried it on today. It was actually very comfortable and fit ok. The only problem is that it was shedding nonstop.”



I can see the stray threads in your picture and that makes the jacket look cheap


----------



## NANI1972

Has anyone purchased this? I ordered it last night, it’s now sold out. The price is fabulous $45.99! If anyone has purchased it and or has modeling shots please post your feedback. Hoping I love it once I receive it.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

So, my inlaws are in town and together with my 6 year old, they shopped up a storm. I think my child is set for summer/fall this year. I think I need a similar Zara shopping spree![emoji23]


----------



## terebina786

Antonia said:


> Same here, I'm  mostly L in Zara which bugs me since I'm a us size 6-lol!  I would say since it's the TRF brand to go with the larger size to be on the safe side unless you wear the jacket open, then it won't matter.



I ended up ordering the XL and it fits well, slightly loose with a t shirt but nicely with a sweater.  I think now my problem is how much will it stretch lol because the way it fits right now is perfect.  I also have a feeling the L would be too short and cropped on me.


----------



## Antonia

Would love to see a pic!!  If it fits perfect, it shouldn't stretch unless you're wearing a thicker sweater underneath...if so, maybe wear it open to be sure.


----------



## Antonia

Here is another plainer tweed jacket:


----------



## sarasmom

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 4018865
> 
> 
> Has anyone purchased this? I ordered it last night, it’s now sold out. The price is fabulous $45.99! If anyone has purchased it and or has modeling shots please post your feedback. Hoping I love it once I receive it.



I ordered this in a medium and received it today. Super disappointed, I can’t even close it. I’m a size 4, and this is so tight. Zara is the only brand I wear a medium in. I usually wear a small in most brands.


----------



## terebina786

Antonia said:


> Would love to see a pic!!  If it fits perfect, it shouldn't stretch unless you're wearing a thicker sweater underneath...if so, maybe wear it open to be sure.






Here it is... I’m on the fence about it still but it’s a cute style and the leather is decent.


----------



## NANI1972

sarasmom said:


> I ordered this in a medium and received it today. Super disappointed, I can’t even close it. I’m a size 4, and this is so tight. Zara is the only brand I wear a medium in. I usually wear a small in most brands.



I ordered the medium too which ideally is my size , same issue too right. I can wear it but it’s constricting in the arm/shoulder area. Very disappointed as well.


----------



## Antonia

terebina786 said:


> View attachment 4028502
> 
> 
> Here it is... I’m on the fence about it still but it’s a cute style and the leather is decent.


Thanks for posting your picture, it looks amazing on you!!  By the way, I love your closet!!!


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Antonia said:


> Here is another plainer tweed jacket:


I tried this on and love it!! The quality is better than the other white tweed jacket


----------



## Tykhe

I got this white shirt from Zara. It is ridiculously comfortable. They only had xs or xlarge and I was too lazy to wait in the fitting room line so I got the xlarge. Lol. I am normally a medium but I kind of like the baggy look to it.


----------



## March786

I have had my eye on this for a while and it finally arrived today [emoji4]
Really beautiful colours in this tweed jacket [emoji7]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

March786 said:


> I have had my eye on this for a while and it finally arrived today [emoji4]
> Really beautiful colours in this tweed jacket [emoji7]
> View attachment 4030325



Looks great!!  Saw this in person, so pretty!!


----------



## March786

HeartMyMJs said:


> Looks great!!  Saw this in person, so pretty!!


Thankyou HeartMyMJs, I was very lucky, it’s now sold out in the uk online! 
I purchased the skirt too, here’s the advert picture


----------



## Antonia

Here is the Chanel inspired jacket I got about 2 months ago: I'm wearing it with my knotted cuff sleeve Ann Taylor navy blouse with red piping.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Antonia said:


> Here is the Chanel inspired jacket I got about 2 months ago: I'm wearing it with my knotted cuff sleeve Ann Taylor navy blouse with red piping.



Gorgeous!![emoji179]


----------



## March786

Antonia said:


> Here is the Chanel inspired jacket I got about 2 months ago: I'm wearing it with my knotted cuff sleeve Ann Taylor navy blouse with red piping.


Perfect [emoji7] you look beautiful 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## jigga85

I love Zara!! Especially their jeans.
I love their biker jackets too but I find them too thick... but still love


----------



## Monique1004

Tykhe said:


> After hearing about this tweed Chanel-like jacket here I went and tried it on today. It was actually very comfortable and fit ok. The only problem is that it was shedding nonstop. I think this might have been a stylistic choice because there were so many loose threads. But if the effect was supposed to be edgy homeless coco Chanel maybe put some funny fidget buttons on it or something. The silver trim and fancy pearl buttons say “fancy night out” but all the odd loose threads say “derelict”



I returned that you have on & ordered a different one. I like it much better & price was even cheaper. It’s this one.


----------



## Antonia

I just ordered this one....I couldn't resist-it's pink!  And it's 100% cotton, so perfect for the warmer months!!  It has removable cuffs - here is the link:

https://www.zara.com/us/en/tweed-blazer-with-buttons-p02630795.html?v1=6028512&v2=805003


----------



## fashion16

Monique1004 said:


> I returned that you have on & ordered a different one. I like it much better & price was even cheaper. It’s this one.
> View attachment 4040090



I have been lukewarm on Zara lately due to quality issues but I just bought this jacket and I must say, quality feels a lot better than most other pieces I have seen/own.


----------



## Vanana

Antonia said:


> I just ordered this one....I couldn't resist-it's pink!  And it's 100% cotton, so perfect for the warmer months!!  It has removable cuffs - here is the link:
> 
> https://www.zara.com/us/en/tweed-blazer-with-buttons-p02630795.html?v1=6028512&v2=805003


Great... i haven’t browsed Zara for a little while but because of your post I just spent a few hours browsing and now I’m $900 poorer.. 
I got this and another jacket in 2 sizes though just to ensure fit, so at least one of each will get returned once I’ve tried them on.

Thanks for the tip. Love summer tweed and the pink looks so lovely, I look forward to receiving them


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Antonia said:


> I just ordered this one....I couldn't resist-it's pink!  And it's 100% cotton, so perfect for the warmer months!!  It has removable cuffs - here is the link:
> 
> https://www.zara.com/us/en/tweed-blazer-with-buttons-p02630795.html?v1=6028512&v2=805003



This pink is quite irresistible!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Antonia

Vanana said:


> Great... i haven’t browsed Zara for a little while but because of your post I just spent a few hours browsing and now I’m $900 poorer..
> I got this and another jacket in 2 sizes though just to ensure fit, so at least one of each will get returned once I’ve tried them on.
> 
> Thanks for the tip. Love summer tweed and the pink looks so lovely, I look forward to receiving them


Oh my!  Well, I do hope you love it and please be sure to post pics of your two jackets!  I can't wait to get mine and I will be sure to post a pic as soon as I can.  This one is probably my fave of all the Chanel inspired jackets!  As soon as I saw it, I immediately purchased it as I was afraid it would sell out if I thought about it too long!


----------



## Vanana

Antonia said:


> Oh my!  Well, I do hope you love it and please be sure to post pics of your two jackets!  I can't wait to get mine and I will be sure to post a pic as soon as I can.  This one is probably my fave of all the Chanel inspired jackets!  As soon as I saw it, I immediately purchased it as I was afraid it would sell out if I thought about it too long!


Totally agree! Would be so annoyed if it goes on sale and run out of my size too!


----------



## Antonia

Mine is schedule to arrive today-I hope I love it!  Will post pics later tonight!


----------



## Antonia

Ohhh, look what arrived!


----------



## Antonia

*I took close up pics of the buttons....the also include an extra large button inside:*


----------



## Antonia

And finally a modeling pic:


----------



## Vanana

Antonia said:


> And finally a modeling pic:


Yay!!!! Looks great on you!!!

My stuff arrived too and I’m keeping these. Mod shots and close ups too  these are quite nice and likely 2 of my all time Zara favorites (thanks again for the tip!)

The pink jacket color is a “sweet” pink color vs pale pink but does change shade a bit under different lighting.

For those who might be interested in getting these to consider: I got the white jacket in xs while the pink in S. The fit in Zara is typically all over the place for me and for these 2 the pink runs a bit tighter across the chest area so I decided to size up even though it’s then quite loose on the waist and arm area but it looked ok since it’s a bit tapered shape at waist line. Also took photos of the jacket with and without the white cuffs, and at different angles because the fit on these 2 jackets ain’t bad (no way to compare to my chanels but these are so fun and easy for casual wear)

@Kendie26 maybe you might be interested in trying these “gateway” chanel jackets?  I need a buddy to join me in my Chanel RTW craze!

The beige suede shoes have royal blue heels.


----------



## Vanana

Also the shoes... really love how the royal/sapphire blue color of the heels look against the tan/beige color.


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> Yay!!!! Looks great on you!!!
> 
> My stuff arrived too and I’m keeping these. Mod shots and close ups too  these are quite nice and likely 2 of my all time Zara favorites (thanks again for the tip!)
> 
> The pink jacket color is a “sweet” pink color vs pale pink but does change shade a bit under different lighting.
> 
> For those who might be interested in getting these to consider: I got the white jacket in xs while the pink in S. The fit in Zara is typically all over the place for me and for these 2 the pink runs a bit tighter across the chest area so I decided to size up even though it’s then quite loose on the waist and arm area but it looked ok since it’s a bit tapered shape at waist line. Also took photos of the jacket with and without the white cuffs, and at different angles because the fit on these 2 jackets ain’t bad (no way to compare to my chanels but these are so fun and easy for casual wear)
> 
> @Kendie26 maybe you might be interested in trying these “gateway” chanel jackets?  I need a buddy to join me in my Chanel RTW craze!
> 
> The beige suede shoes have royal blue heels.
> View attachment 4046044
> View attachment 4046045
> View attachment 4046046
> View attachment 4046051
> View attachment 4046052
> View attachment 4046053
> View attachment 4046054
> View attachment 4046055
> View attachment 4046056


Beautiful Vanana! You look fabulous

I tried both of these on a few weeks ago, along with another tweed. ( I was thinking of you at the time)  
They’re all so beautiful and it was a tough choice! I already have the off/white cream one from last year so decided to go for the multi tweed colour. I posted it further up the post.

You carry both these styles, colours and sizes beautifully!

With regards to your chanel rtw craze, I was hoping to join that club soon, but then a beige square mini Magically appeared, so now I’m back to building up my savings pot for the sale in June!


----------



## Antonia

Vanana said:


> Also the shoes... really love how the royal/sapphire blue color of the heels look against the tan/beige color.
> View attachment 4046059
> View attachment 4046060
> View attachment 4046061
> View attachment 4046062
> View attachment 4046063
> View attachment 4046064
> View attachment 4046065
> View attachment 4046066
> View attachment 4046067
> View attachment 4046068


Oh wow!  I love everything and you look amazing!!  I also found the jacket fit across the chest but bigger everywhere else.  Luckily my mom is a seamstress so I was thinking of either having her move the button's over ever so slightly or just take it in a little in the back.  I know that if I sized down, it woulnd't fit across the chest.  BTW, I love all of those shoes!  Are the tan/navy ones comfy?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Antonia said:


> I just ordered this one....I couldn't resist-it's pink!  And it's 100% cotton, so perfect for the warmer months!!  It has removable cuffs - here is the link:
> 
> https://www.zara.com/us/en/tweed-blazer-with-buttons-p02630795.html?v1=6028512&v2=805003





Vanana said:


> Yay!!!! Looks great on you!!!
> 
> My stuff arrived too and I’m keeping these. Mod shots and close ups too  these are quite nice and likely 2 of my all time Zara favorites (thanks again for the tip!)
> 
> The pink jacket color is a “sweet” pink color vs pale pink but does change shade a bit under different lighting.
> 
> For those who might be interested in getting these to consider: I got the white jacket in xs while the pink in S. The fit in Zara is typically all over the place for me and for these 2 the pink runs a bit tighter across the chest area so I decided to size up even though it’s then quite loose on the waist and arm area but it looked ok since it’s a bit tapered shape at waist line. Also took photos of the jacket with and without the white cuffs, and at different angles because the fit on these 2 jackets ain’t bad (no way to compare to my chanels but these are so fun and easy for casual wear)
> 
> @Kendie26 maybe you might be interested in trying these “gateway” chanel jackets?  I need a buddy to join me in my Chanel RTW craze!
> 
> The beige suede shoes have royal blue heels.
> View attachment 4046044
> View attachment 4046045
> View attachment 4046046
> View attachment 4046051
> View attachment 4046052
> View attachment 4046053
> View attachment 4046054
> View attachment 4046055
> View attachment 4046056


Love this pink jacket! I saw this in the store last weekend but I forgot to check the care label. So when I checked it online, it says "do not wash" at all. Since this is 100% cotton, I'd thought you could hand wash it at least. How do you ladies plan to clean this? Or are we really going to toss it after this season?


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Beautiful Vanana! You look fabulous
> 
> I tried both of these on a few weeks ago, along with another tweed. ( I was thinking of you at the time)
> They’re all so beautiful and it was a tough choice! I already have the off/white cream one from last year so decided to go for the multi tweed colour. I posted it further up the post.
> 
> You carry both these styles, colours and sizes beautifully!
> 
> With regards to your chanel rtw craze, I was hoping to join that club soon, but then a beige square mini Magically appeared, so now I’m back to building up my savings pot for the sale in June!


March thanks for telling me bout the multicolored one you got. I just found the post it’s gorgeous! I love colors and the ones on yours blend together so nicely and soft  
Honestly Chanel RTW/jacket I find to be even more addictive than their bags so it’s a good thing that you put it off because once you start you can’t stop! Push it out as much as you can for sure!!


----------



## Vanana

Antonia said:


> Oh wow!  I love everything and you look amazing!!  I also found the jacket fit across the chest but bigger everywhere else.  Luckily my mom is a seamstress so I was thinking of either having her move the button's over ever so slightly or just take it in a little in the back.  I know that if I sized down, it woulnd't fit across the chest.  BTW, I love all of those shoes!  Are the tan/navy ones comfy?


Right?!?! I don’t even really have chest and it was tight! Lucky you on having your mom adjust for you. Come to think of it my MIL also can do this but wonder if I should bother it’s not tooo bad since it’s shape around the waist is tapered.. will see.... I wore it today and many ppl seem to like it. I guess it stands our a bit because you don’t see pink tweed often? And it is quite a sweet candy pink color too 

The beige shoes are comfortable and the heels are not too high


----------



## Antonia

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love this pink jacket! I saw this in the store last weekend but I forgot to check the care label. So when I checked it online, it says "do not wash" at all. Since this is 100% cotton, I'd thought you could hand wash it at least. How do you ladies plan to clean this? Or are we really going to toss it after this season?


LOL!  Good question!  Maybe the lining will shrink-it's 100% viscose and I think viscose shrinks!  Am I right?


----------



## Antonia

Vanana said:


> Right?!?! I don’t even really have chest and it was tight! Lucky you on having your mom adjust for you. Come to think of it my MIL also can do this but wonder if I should bother it’s not tooo bad since it’s shape around the waist is tapered.. will see.... I wore it today and many ppl seem to like it. I guess it stands our a bit because you don’t see pink tweed often? And it is quite a sweet candy pink color too
> 
> The beige shoes are comfortable and the heels are not too high


Did you wear it with or without the cuffs?  I agree about the candy pink color-like cotton candy!  Thanks for the info on the shoes, they are super cute!


----------



## Vanana

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love this pink jacket! I saw this in the store last weekend but I forgot to check the care label. So when I checked it online, it says "do not wash" at all. Since this is 100% cotton, I'd thought you could hand wash it at least. How do you ladies plan to clean this? Or are we really going to toss it after this season?


Honestly, at this price I would just button it, flip/put the jacket inside out, put inside a garment wash bag, and throw it in the laundry  with cold water and see what haps


----------



## Vanana

Antonia said:


> Did you wear it with or without the cuffs?  I agree about the candy pink color-like cotton candy!  Thanks for the info on the shoes, they are super cute!


I wore it with the cuffs today  the shoes are nice basic neutral that would be very versatile, and it’s real leather/suede.  Not bad for Zara prices


----------



## Tykhe

Omg love the shoes!! The jacket is ok. I think it would be better in a darker color, like black.


----------



## Vanana

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love this pink jacket! I saw this in the store last weekend but I forgot to check the care label. So when I checked it online, it says "do not wash" at all. Since this is 100% cotton, I'd thought you could hand wash it at least. How do you ladies plan to clean this? Or are we really going to toss it after this season?


Do you or @Antonia know what the red circled icons mean? I’m clueless with these care symbols


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vanana said:


> Do you or @Antonia know what the red circled icons mean? I’m clueless with these care symbols
> View attachment 4047197



It means professional dry cleaning only.[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> I wore it with the cuffs today  the shoes are nice basic neutral that would be very versatile, and it’s real leather/suede.  Not bad for Zara prices
> View attachment 4047179
> View attachment 4047180


Stunning! Love how you have styled it so simply and beautifully 
I love your shoes theyre just a perfect neutral with fab pearl detail,


----------



## chicinthecity777

Vanana said:


> Do you or @Antonia know what the red circled icons mean? I’m clueless with these care symbols
> View attachment 4047197


It's dry cleaning only. Thanks for checking! But the XS is now sold out in my country. Oh well.


----------



## Vanana

HeartMyMJs said:


> It means professional dry cleaning only.[emoji6][emoji6]


Oooooooh I always look for the words and give up on symbols! Hahahaha thanks!!! Meh I might still throw them in a laundry wash bag and cold water it one day and see what happens


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Stunning! Love how you have styled it so simply and beautifully
> I love your shoes theyre just a perfect neutral with fab pearl detail,


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's dry cleaning only. Thanks for checking! But the XS is now sold out in my country. Oh well.


Well the pink does run smaller than usual especially around chest area and I had to size up too so maybe try size S?  sorry had to try to enable


----------



## chicinthecity777

Vanana said:


> Well the pink does run smaller than usual especially around chest area and I had to size up too so maybe try size S?  sorry had to try to enable


 may you are right! If I get a chance this weekendI will have another look.


----------



## Antonia

Vanana said:


> I wore it with the cuffs today  the shoes are nice basic neutral that would be very versatile, and it’s real leather/suede.  Not bad for Zara prices
> View attachment 4047179
> View attachment 4047180


WOW Vanana, you really know how to pull together an amazing look from head to toe!  Your jewelry is gorgeous-I love everything and those shoes are   .  I'm off to check out the shoes now-lol!


----------



## Antonia

HeartMyMJs said:


> It means professional dry cleaning only.[emoji6][emoji6]


Bummer!  Those symbols are confusing and also, is it just me or are labels getting harder and harder to read?? Are they printing things smaller?  Or am I getting old and blind?? LOL!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Vanana said:


> Well the pink does run smaller than usual especially around chest area and I had to size up too so maybe try size S?  sorry had to try to enable


OK the XS just came back in stock. I used their online size finder and they recommended xs for me so I ordered it. Should get it in a few days. We shall see!


----------



## Antonia

xiangxiang0731 said:


> OK the XS just came back in stock. I used their online size finder and they recommended xs for me so I ordered it. Should get it in a few days. We shall see!


Yay-I hope it works for you!!  Keep us posted!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vanana said:


> Oooooooh I always look for the words and give up on symbols! Hahahaha thanks!!! Meh I might still throw them in a laundry wash bag and cold water it one day and see what happens



I still do!!  LOL!   I never follow directions![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Vanana

Antonia said:


> WOW Vanana, you really know how to pull together an amazing look from head to toe!  Your jewelry is gorgeous-I love everything and those shoes are   .  I'm off to check out the shoes now-lol!


Thank you! Have fun shopping! Randomly picked up these shoes at lord and Taylor during a sale


----------



## Antonia

Vanana said:


> Thank you! Have fun shopping! Randomly picked up these shoes at lord and Taylor during a sale


I thought they were Zara shoes but I couldn't find them on their website-that would explain it-lol!


----------



## Antonia

I really like these shoes.  Anyone here bought them and if so, are they comfy?

https://www.zara.com/us/en/leather-...9&v2=358018#selectedColor=040&origin=shopcart


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi there! I tried on these yesterday..TTS and very pretty!! They are comfortable for the short time I wore them. If we are in December, I would definitely scoop them up for parties!)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Antonia said:


> I really like these shoes.  Anyone here bought them and if so, are they comfy?
> 
> https://www.zara.com/us/en/leather-...9&v2=358018#selectedColor=040&origin=shopcart





Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there! I tried on these yesterday..TTS and very pretty!! They are comfortable for the short time I wore them. If we are in December, I would definitely scoop them up for parties!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049427
> View attachment 4049430



Those are so cute!!![emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## March786

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there! I tried on these yesterday..TTS and very pretty!! They are comfortable for the short time I wore them. If we are in December, I would definitely scoop them up for parties!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049427
> View attachment 4049430


They're really pretty - look stunning on you [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Those are so cute!!![emoji177][emoji177]





March786 said:


> They're really pretty - look stunning on you [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Thank you ladies! I have added them to my SALE list, LOL![emoji6]


----------



## Antonia

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there! I tried on these yesterday..TTS and very pretty!! They are comfortable for the short time I wore them. If we are in December, I would definitely scoop them up for parties!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049427
> View attachment 4049430


OMG, thanks for posting!  Those are amazing....I think you're right, they'd be perfect for a holiday party or even a wedding!!  Or, heck , even with cropped jeans and Chanel or Zara jacket!!  You've convinced me-I'm getting them!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Antonia said:


> OMG, thanks for posting!  Those are amazing....I think you're right, they'd be perfect for a holiday party or even a wedding!!  Or, heck , even with cropped jeans and Chanel or Zara jacket!!  You've convinced me-I'm getting them!!



Most welcome! Go get them, you will have much fun with this pair!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank you ladies! I have added them to my SALE list, LOL![emoji6]



I do the same thing!!  LOL!!


----------



## Tykhe

Tried on the pink jacket. It was ok but I think it is a little baggy around the upper arms. I decided to pass for now even though I love the detachable cuffs. I just wish the buttons were a little less glitzy.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Tykhe said:


> Tried on the pink jacket. It was ok but I think it is a little baggy around the upper arms. I decided to pass for now even though I love the detachable cuffs. I just wish the buttons were a little less glitzy.


It looks one size too big for you. Can you go down 1 size or that was the XS already?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Tykhe said:


> Tried on the pink jacket. It was ok but I think it is a little baggy around the upper arms. I decided to pass for now even though I love the detachable cuffs. I just wish the buttons were a little less glitzy.


Mine arrived but I have similar problem of baggy arms! The whole sleeves are 1-2 sizes too big! Also the chest is a bit tight but I alwwys have this issue as I have a larger chest for my waist size. I really like the material. Feels sturdy and substantial. It's such a shame about the fit.


----------



## Vanana

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Mine arrived but I have similar problem of baggy arms! The whole sleeves are 1-2 sizes too big! Also the chest is a bit tight but I alwwys have this issue as I have a larger chest for my waist size. I really like the material. Feels sturdy and substantial. It's such a shame about the fit.


So sorry to hear that  

The sleeves are a bit loose I think because they didn’t want to do/cut the sleeve cuff to each specific size so they needed to make the sleeve opening for all sizes to be similar/same to fit those removable cuffs maybe?  the cut for the jackets at Zara are hit or miss sometimes


----------



## chicinthecity777

Vanana said:


> So sorry to hear that
> 
> The sleeves are a bit loose I think because they didn’t want to do/cut the sleeve cuff to each specific size so they needed to make the sleeve opening for all sizes to be similar/same to fit those removable cuffs maybe?  the cut for the jackets at Zara are hit or miss sometimes


Oh that would totally make sense! I am going to return this one and try some more in the stores today to see if there would be any difference in sizing/fit.


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Picked this top up and like how versatile it is! I have also tried the red one, and actually like the fabric of the red one better, like the sleeves are puffier, but my wardrobe doesn't seem to match. Plus it is on sale!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my TA-1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## girliegirl

Shan9jtsy said:


> Picked this top up and like how versatile it is! I have also tried the red one, and actually like the fabric of the red one better, like the sleeves are puffier, but my wardrobe doesn't seem to match. Plus it is on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051505
> View attachment 4051506
> View attachment 4051509
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1052 using Tapatalk


I just got this too, in red. Such. Fun top!


----------



## Antonia

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Mine arrived but I have similar problem of baggy arms! The whole sleeves are 1-2 sizes too big! Also the chest is a bit tight but I alwwys have this issue as I have a larger chest for my waist size. I really like the material. Feels sturdy and substantial. It's such a shame about the fit.


Oh that's too bad, I was hoping it worked for you. Mine fits good in the arms and I had my mother move the buttons over ever so slightly on my jacket and it fits better now.  Plus, the buttons were a little loose anyway.  Good luck in your search!!


----------



## Antonia

Oh boy, another tweed jacket, this time in baby blue!! 
https://www.zara.com/us/en/tweed-blazer-p02960793.html?v1=6157074&v2=805003


----------



## Antonia

I feel like they are coming out with these weekly!!


----------



## Tykhe

Omg I love the blue tweed!!! I wish I hadn’t bought the dark blue tweed with the pearls now. Also, I recently got this shirt dress. Love the colors.


----------



## Antonia

Not sure what 'season' this Zara jacket is from because I bought it on eBay.   I love all the colorful threads throughout.


----------



## J_L33

Antonia said:


> Not sure what 'season' this Zara jacket is from because I bought it on eBay.   I love all the colorful threads throughout.



Where is your blouse from?


----------



## Antonia

J_L33 said:


> Where is your blouse from?


I just bought it last weekend at The Loft outlet (Ann Taylor Loft).


----------



## lifeactually

Vanana said:


> I wore it with the cuffs today  the shoes are nice basic neutral that would be very versatile, and it’s real leather/suede.  Not bad for Zara prices
> View attachment 4047179
> View attachment 4047180


Wrong focus but love your bracelet


----------



## Vanana

lifeactually said:


> Wrong focus but love your bracelet


No worries! Absolutely correct focus - this is one of my very favorite bracelets


----------



## Meta

Has anyone seen this dress in stores yet by any chance? No idea why it's called a tunic when it clearly isn't one!


----------



## Zucnarf

Jacket from last year




Dresses and shirt dress now available in stores


----------



## Chinese Warrior

weN84 said:


> Has anyone seen this dress in stores yet by any chance? No idea why it's called a tunic when it clearly isn't one!
> View attachment 4082214



Not me! Love it though!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Zucnarf said:


> Jacket from last year
> 
> View attachment 4083109
> 
> 
> Dresses and shirt dress now available in stores
> View attachment 4083110
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083111
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083112



These new dresses look so good on you, I imagine the last white piece is linen? I am always on the lookout for that perfect linen dress!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

We have gone quiet on this thread; are people holding out for the SALE? 
Well. I know I am![emoji38]


----------



## Antonia

When is the sale????


----------



## Antonia

Zucnarf said:


> Jacket from last year
> 
> View attachment 4083109
> 
> 
> Dresses and shirt dress now available in stores
> View attachment 4083110
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083111
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083112


Ok, I absolutely love those outfits above-the green dress is so nice, is that linen?


----------



## Zucnarf

Chinese Warrior said:


> These new dresses look so good on you, I imagine the last white piece is linen? I am always on the lookout for that perfect linen dress!



Thank you!! Yes it is!! Good eye! [emoji5]



Antonia said:


> Ok, I absolutely love those outfits above-the green dress is so nice, is that linen?



Thank you! It is lyocel I think, it is super soft and comfy, it was sooo hot that day and I felt very good, despite the 3/4 sleeves.


----------



## J_L33

Zucnarf said:


> Jacket from last year
> 
> View attachment 4083109
> 
> 
> Dresses and shirt dress now available in stores
> View attachment 4083110
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083111
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083112




All the dresses and clothes look amazing, but I loooove the green dress!


----------



## Zucnarf

J_L33 said:


> All the dresses and clothes look amazing, but I loooove the green dress!



Thank you dear!


----------



## P.Y.T.

I haven’t posted in this thread in forever!

Zara handbag and jeans [emoji847]


----------



## ochie

Chinese Warrior said:


> We have gone quiet on this thread; are people holding out for the SALE?
> Well. I know I am![emoji38]



Me too! Does anybody know when will they start?


----------



## Antonia

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4084937
> 
> 
> I haven’t posted in this thread in forever!
> 
> Zara handbag and jeans [emoji847]


You look amazing!!!


----------



## snibor

Zucnarf said:


> Jacket from last year
> 
> View attachment 4083109
> 
> 
> Dresses and shirt dress now available in stores
> View attachment 4083110
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083111
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083112



Looking fantastic!


----------



## Zucnarf

snibor said:


> Looking fantastic!



Thank you dear Snibor [emoji257]


----------



## afsweet

Zucnarf said:


> Thank you!! Yes it is!! Good eye! [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It is lyocel I think, it is super soft and comfy, it was sooo hot that day and I felt very good, despite the 3/4 sleeves.



may i ask what you wear underneath to keep it from being too sheer in daylight?


----------



## Zucnarf

stephc005 said:


> may i ask what you wear underneath to keep it from being too sheer in daylight?



You mean the green one or white?
Green dress is not sheer at all. No worries.
White one is, I realized when I came home! But not very much..
But planning to wear it with nude or white cotton dress undearneath.
http://m2.hm.com/m/en_eur/productpage.0272591028.html
Something Like this, but shorter and white


----------



## afsweet

Zucnarf said:


> You mean the green one or white?
> Green dress is not sheer at all. No worries.
> White one is, I realized when I came home! But not very much..
> But planning to wear it with nude or white cotton dress undearneath.
> http://m2.hm.com/m/en_eur/productpage.0272591028.html
> Something Like this, but shorter and white



I was wondering about both, especially white linen. I can't view the H&M link (it redirects), but I was curious if folks still wear slips, bodysuit, etc.


----------



## Zucnarf

stephc005 said:


> I was wondering about both, especially white linen. I can't view the H&M link (it redirects), but I was curious if folks still wear slips, bodysuit, etc.



I wear silk slips sometimes..
Some of them are all silk, some have lace on the bottom edge...

Maybe something Like this in white would look nice, even with buttons open on that white dress..


----------



## sarasmom

When does the sale start? My dd needs a few things but I'm holding out


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sarasmom said:


> When does the sale start? My dd needs a few things but I'm holding out



I heard around 6/21 or 6/22!![emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## sarasmom

Thank you!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> I heard around 6/21 or 6/22!![emoji847][emoji847]



Great intel, dear!! 
I better start to streamline my SALE list![emoji23]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Great intel, dear!!
> I better start to streamline my SALE list![emoji23]



Of course!!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies! Did anyone scoop up this dress? Apparently, Kate Middleton worn it to a polo match this weekend! I imagine it is sold out in the UK! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I love love the neckline but I will look much wider with that rucked chest details.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I bought this leopard print dress back in March and finally wore it out this weekend..!


----------



## March786

Zucnarf said:


> Jacket from last year
> 
> View attachment 4083109
> 
> 
> Dresses and shirt dress now available in stores
> View attachment 4083110
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083111
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083112


Stunning, love all your outfits


----------



## March786

Chinese Warrior said:


> I bought this leopard print dress back in March and finally wore it out this weekend..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097338


Love this, I searched high and low, but was too late


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> I bought this leopard print dress back in March and finally wore it out this weekend..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097338



Gorgeous as always!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

March786 said:


> Love this, I searched high and low, but was too late



Yes, the dress sold well! Am hopeful that Zara will recycle this dress in a different fabric for the Fall/Winter Collection! 



HeartMyMJs said:


> Gorgeous as always!!!



Thank you for the boaster, dear!


----------



## terebina786

I bought the white pleated skirt from Zara.   I’m absolutely in love with it except the side and back part that doesn’t have the pleats is kinda see through.  I’m wondering if I should get a lining put in.


----------



## P.Y.T.

I bought these last week! I needed some red heels [emoji151]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

P.Y.T. said:


> I bought these last week! I needed some red heels [emoji151]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099970



Gorgeous pair!!


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## J_L33

Zara sale started in Canada on June 14th.

I usually shop online. If the item is not available, I do a store search. But the store-search feature online has been deactivated!

Why would Zara do that?!


----------



## loveshoes1

Any word when the US sale starts?


----------



## xJOLE

I placed a huge order on the 15th and it's already scheduled for delivery today! Can't wait to get in to the package.


----------



## sarasmom

loveshoes1 said:


> Any word when the US sale starts?



I see that free shipping ends today, so maybe tomorrow???


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sale starts this Thursday here in the US!!![emoji1316][emoji177]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Also on the 21st in Asia!


----------



## aishwkad

New purchase ! Top with bow detail


----------



## xJOLE

Two items that were in my sale box! The softest chambray button up and TDF linen bow pants. Perfect for petites since it actually is cropped! I'm 5'3" btw. Shoes are also Zara from two years ago.


----------



## sarasmom

On the App it says sale starts tonight at 10 pm EST


----------



## cafecreme15

Hi all! I’m new to Zara and was hoping to snap up one or two things in the sale tonight. Does anyone knows what the discount is, and what items are included?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

First run to Zara SALE this morning! 
Think I will check out other stores tomorrow.


----------



## snibor

Chinese Warrior said:


> First run to Zara SALE this morning!
> Think I will check out other stores tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106980
> View attachment 4106981
> View attachment 4106982



Those look really good on you and your pedicure is on point!


----------



## Antonia

I bought a pair of heels and linen jacket....will post pics when they arrive.


----------



## cafecreme15

Waiting on this blazer to arrive!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> First run to Zara SALE this morning!
> Think I will check out other stores tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106980
> View attachment 4106981
> View attachment 4106982



Love them!!!


----------



## Shan9jtsy

In Canada some items are further reduced, mostly blazers. The popular items are sold out right away tho.

Some of the items I bought.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my TA-1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## snibor

cafecreme15 said:


> Waiting on this blazer to arrive!



Me too!  I just saw in store but there was only one left.


----------



## snibor

Shan9jtsy said:


> In Canada some items are further reduced, mostly blazers. The popular items are sold out right away tho.
> 
> Some of the items I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4107309
> View attachment 4107310
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1052 using Tapatalk



Looks fabulous on you


----------



## cafecreme15

snibor said:


> Me too!  I just saw in store but there was only one left.


Glad I jumped on this right away! Im not sure about the size I ordered though


----------



## cafecreme15

Shan9jtsy said:


> In Canada some items are further reduced, mostly blazers. The popular items are sold out right away tho.
> 
> Some of the items I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4107309
> View attachment 4107310
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1052 using Tapatalk


Everything looks fab on you! May I asked what size you got in the jacket?


----------



## Shan9jtsy

cafecreme15 said:


> Everything looks fab on you! May I asked what size you got in the jacket?


Thank you!! The jacket is in size M, as I found the shoulder tight with size S. Other coat that I bought from Zara are in XS or S, but when it comes to tweed blazer I always have to get M. [emoji6]  

Sent from my TA-1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## cafecreme15

Shan9jtsy said:


> Thank you!! The jacket is in size M, as I found the shoulder tight with size S. Other coat that I bought from Zara are in XS or S, but when it comes to tweed blazer I always have to get M. [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my TA-1052 using Tapatalk



Thanks! Now I’m worried about the jacket I ordered. Zara fit finder told me 60% of people with my weight and height order and keep XS, so that’s what I went went, but you look quite petite!


----------



## Shan9jtsy

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks! Now I’m worried about the jacket I ordered. Zara fit finder told me 60% of people with my weight and height order and keep XS, so that’s what I went went, but you look quite petite!


XS might fit if you don't have broad shoulders (like me)! Or order a S or even M to try on before they sold out. [emoji6] 

Sent from my TA-1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## cafecreme15

Shan9jtsy said:


> XS might fit if you don't have broad shoulders (like me)! Or order a S or even M to try on before they sold out. [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my TA-1052 using Tapatalk


Missed the boat on that one then; should have just ordered a small as well! I usually have to size up a size in jackets from my normal 0 to 2 to fit my shoulders....fingers crossed this will work out!


----------



## snibor

cafecreme15 said:


> Glad I jumped on this right away! Im not sure about the size I ordered though



I ordered small. I tried the ecru one but didn’t buy it.   I think blue will be better.  I also found a few other pieces very reasonable.


----------



## dr3amimxage

cafecreme15 said:


> Waiting on this blazer to arrive!



I have this. It's really cute in person!


----------



## cafecreme15

dr3amimxage said:


> I have this. It's really cute in person!


That's reassuring! Just praying the size I ordered works!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

snibor said:


> Those look really good on you and your pedicure is on point!



Thank you snibor! Have fun shopping the Sale!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Love them!!!



Thanks!!! Have a successful run at this Sale; I know you will!



cafecreme15 said:


> Waiting on this blazer to arrive!



Great pick!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Shan9jtsy said:


> In Canada some items are further reduced, mostly blazers. The popular items are sold out right away tho.
> 
> Some of the items I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4107309
> View attachment 4107310
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1052 using Tapatalk



Love your picks, especially the lace number!


----------



## dr3amimxage

cafecreme15 said:


> That's reassuring! Just praying the size I ordered works!



Can you go into the store? If not, you can order another size up and keep whichever one fits.


----------



## cafecreme15

dr3amimxage said:


> Can you go into the store? If not, you can order another size up and keep whichever one fits.



Next size up is sold out online (should have ordered both at the same time...what was I thinking!) and it might be a while before I can get to the actual store, but we shall see!


----------



## dr3amimxage

cafecreme15 said:


> Next size up is sold out online (should have ordered both at the same time...what was I thinking!) and it might be a while before I can get to the actual store, but we shall see!



I hope it fits! Seems like a lot of the cute things are already sold out online.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Day 2! 
I think I will wear the floral blouse with white bottoms so that the flowers will pop.


----------



## ukyane

Shan9jtsy said:


> Picked this top up and like how versatile it is! I have also tried the red one, and actually like the fabric of the red one better, like the sleeves are puffier, but my wardrobe doesn't seem to match. Plus it is on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051505
> View attachment 4051506
> View attachment 4051509
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1052 using Tapatalk



Where is your square pants from?  So pretty.  TIA.


----------



## Shan9jtsy

ukyane said:


> Where is your square pants from?  So pretty.  TIA.


The pants are from abercrombie & Fitch a few years ago. 

Sent from my TA-1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Day 2!
> I think I will wear the floral blouse with white bottoms so that the flowers will pop.
> 
> View attachment 4108413
> View attachment 4108414
> View attachment 4108415



Love those jeans!!!  You look great!!


----------



## snibor

Here are my sale finds!  The great blazer, a $12.99 velvet dress, sweater with pearl details and white skinny jeans with silvery stripe.  Great buys!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

snibor said:


> Here are my sale finds!  The great blazer, a $12.99 velvet dress, sweater with pearl details and white skinny jeans with silvery stripe.  Great buys!
> View attachment 4109302
> View attachment 4109303
> 
> View attachment 4109304
> View attachment 4109305



U did well! I especially love the blazer! I scored the sweater with pearl details in olive green during the last sale, it became a great basic for the colder months.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love those jeans!!!  You look great!!



Thank you!! For once I don’t have to hem the jeans!!!


----------



## Allah Barkat Locket

me also.......i like it zara


----------



## snibor

Chinese Warrior said:


> U did well! I especially love the blazer! I scored the sweater with pearl details in olive green during the last sale, it became a great basic for the colder months.


Ooo.  I would have loved olive green!  They didn’t have that color.


----------



## Shan9jtsy

I found this very nice jacket that still has all sizes in stock online in Canada! [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15] The collar can be removed so you can either dress up or casual. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my TA-1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## cafecreme15

Shan9jtsy said:


> I found this very nice jacket that still has all sizes in stock online in Canada! [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15] The collar can be removed so you can either dress up or casual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110376
> View attachment 4110378
> View attachment 4110380
> View attachment 4110381
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1052 using Tapatalk


Looks FAB on you!


----------



## lifeactually

Got this from the Zara sale. .


----------



## cafecreme15

Blazer came! Just threw it on over the dress I was wearing to try it.


----------



## snibor

cafecreme15 said:


> Blazer came! Just threw it on over the dress I was wearing to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4112591
> View attachment 4112592



Looks great!  I received mine too. This was definitely one of the better blazer pieces.   I plan to wear casually and for business casual as well.


----------



## dr3amimxage

cafecreme15 said:


> Blazer came! Just threw it on over the dress I was wearing to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4112591
> View attachment 4112592



Looks great on you!


----------



## cafecreme15

snibor said:


> Looks great!  I received mine too. This was definitely one of the better blazer pieces.   I plan to wear casually and for business casual as well.





dr3amimxage said:


> Looks great on you!



Thank you! @snibor would love to see a mod shot if you have one!


----------



## Vanana

Chinese Warrior said:


> Day 2!
> I think I will wear the floral blouse with white bottoms so that the flowers will pop.
> 
> View attachment 4108413
> View attachment 4108414
> View attachment 4108415


Looks so much better on you Than the model!


----------



## Monique1004

Shan9jtsy said:


> I found this very nice jacket that still has all sizes in stock online in Canada! [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15] The collar can be removed so you can either dress up or casual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110376
> View attachment 4110378
> View attachment 4110380
> View attachment 4110381
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1052 using Tapatalk



Thank your for sharing. I found it on US site as well. I like it. How’s the size? I usually wear size XS or 2 but had to get S for some of Zara tweed jackets.


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Monique1004 said:


> Thank your for sharing. I found it on US site as well. I like it. How’s the size? I usually wear size XS or 2 but had to get S for some of Zara tweed jackets.


I usually wear XS for blazers or S for coats, but M for tweed jackets. For this particular jacket I got it in S.


----------



## snibor

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! @snibor would love to see a mod shot if you have one!



Here ya go!  I just put on quickly.  I’m not actually wearing it today. This is a small.


----------



## cafecreme15

snibor said:


> Here ya go!  I just put on quickly.  I’m not actually wearing it today. This is a small.
> View attachment 4113717
> 
> View attachment 4113718



Fits you beautifully!! The sleeves are more bracelet length on me, but don’t think I could have gone for a small because it fit everywhere else.


----------



## Antonia

Here is the linen Zara blazer I got over the weekend....my shoes are coming this afternoon so will update with a new pic then.  I love this jacket!!


----------



## snibor

cafecreme15 said:


> Fits you beautifully!! The sleeves are more bracelet length on me, but don’t think I could have gone for a small because it fit everywhere else.


I think I have short arms.  lol  It seems to fit perfectly which is pretty remarkable.


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> Here is the linen Zara blazer I got over the weekend....my shoes are coming this afternoon so will update with a new pic then.  I love this jacket!!


Looks great!


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Looks great!


Thank you!!  Your jacket is gorgeous....very Chanel-esque!


----------



## loveshoes1

What is the sku for the white and blue tweed blazer?  It doesn’t come up online anymore. Thanks!

Also a gripe, I got a white blazer with a drier coffee stain on it along with some other marks. of course it’s sold out now and that’s the one I really wanted. I guess I’ll take it to my dry cleaner and see if she can get it out.


----------



## Shan9jtsy

loveshoes1 said:


> What is the sku for the white and blue tweed blazer?  It doesn’t come up online anymore. Thanks!
> 
> Also a gripe, I got a white blazer with a drier coffee stain on it along with some other marks. of course it’s sold out now and that’s the one I really wanted. I guess I’ll take it to my dry cleaner and see if she can get it out.


2790/612

Sent from my TA-1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykhe

Lol I hate to say this but between these two I think Zara did it better.


----------



## BelleMort

Was super controlled with Zara sale this season and only picked up this suit so far, but I love it.


----------



## snibor

BelleMort said:


> Was super controlled with Zara sale this season and only picked up this suit so far, but I love it.



Looks gorgeous!


----------



## vink

snibor said:


> Here ya go!  I just put on quickly.  I’m not actually wearing it today. This is a small.
> View attachment 4113717
> 
> View attachment 4113718



I so want this jacket, but it’s sold out here in my size already! Arg!


----------



## Luv n bags

My first time in Zara yesterday.  It was absolute pandemonium! There was a sale going on, clothes were on the floor, hanging from different racks.  People were lined up out the door to pay.  It was so jumbled and so messy, I had to walk out.  All the business suits I saw on IG were nowhere to be found.  Maybe I’ll shop online.


----------



## Sculli

BelleMort said:


> Was super controlled with Zara sale this season and only picked up this suit so far, but I love it.



This suit looks great on you!


----------



## snibor

vink said:


> I so want this jacket, but it’s sold out here in my size already! Arg!


Maybe keep checking on line?


----------



## afsweet

picked up this tweed and another blazer. do ya'll dry clean your zara tweeds or machine wash?


----------



## snibor

stephc005 said:


> picked up this tweed and another blazer. do ya'll dry clean your zara tweeds or machine wash?



I haven’t worn mine yet but plan on dry cleaning.


----------



## BelleMort

snibor said:


> Looks gorgeous!



Thank you! Love your jacket too!



Sculli said:


> This suit looks great on you!


Thank you!


----------



## Zucnarf

BelleMort said:


> Was super controlled with Zara sale this season and only picked up this suit so far, but I love it.



Wow
Amazing


----------



## BelleMort

Zucnarf said:


> Wow
> Amazing



Thank you!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Hi all! I always read you although I never post!! Here’s what I got on sale, last two L sizes, 30€ each!!!


----------



## Antonia

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4123160
> View attachment 4123161
> 
> Hi all! I always read you although I never post!! Here’s what I got on sale, last two L sizes, 30€ each!!!


Beautiful!!!


----------



## snibor

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4123160
> View attachment 4123161
> 
> Hi all! I always read you although I never post!! Here’s what I got on sale, last two L sizes, 30€ each!!!



Looks great!


----------



## jinji

Randomly stepped into Zara this afternoon and went home with this duo:  crossed die-cut top and linen pants.


----------



## BelleMort

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4123160
> View attachment 4123161
> 
> Hi all! I always read you although I never post!! Here’s what I got on sale, last two L sizes, 30€ each!!!



Great deal! Very cute


----------



## hedgwin99

I love these “chanel” jackets from Zara! I don’t feel I need to baby them and it is easy on my wallet too[emoji7]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 4124923
> View attachment 4124924
> 
> I love these “chanel” jackets from Zara! I don’t feel I need to baby them and it is easy on my wallet too[emoji7]



Me too, I feel they are good quality and put together your outfit! I don’t think I will ever buy a chanel jacket. It doesn’t appeal to me, but I get so excited when I open my closet and see these two! I can’t wait until weather gets cooler


----------



## afsweet

jinji said:


> Randomly stepped into Zara this afternoon and went home with this duo:  crossed die-cut top and linen pants.
> View attachment 4123849



ooh were these linen pants a sale find or full price? I've been looking for linen pants for an upcoming vacation and even checked my Zara store but couldn't find any.


----------



## jinji

stephc005 said:


> ooh were these linen pants a sale find or full price? I've been looking for linen pants for an upcoming vacation and even checked my Zara store but couldn't find any.



The pants are on sale for $19!


----------



## afsweet

jinji said:


> The pants are on sale for $19!



Thanks! I'll have to check my store again!


----------



## presvy

So easy to wear gathered tunic


----------



## ukyane

presvy said:


> View attachment 4127206
> 
> So easy to wear gathered tunic



Like your tunic.  Love your Gabrielle[emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## legaldiva

I ordered two suits today online in the sale.  So excited.  Zara suits are everything


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

legaldiva said:


> I ordered two suits today online in the sale.  So excited.  Zara suits are everything



Post pics when they arrive!!


----------



## presvy

ukyane said:


> Like your tunic.  Love your Gabrielle[emoji173]️[emoji4]



Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## Antonia

Here are my Zara shoes I got on the sale....I almost forgot to post this.  They are fab!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Antonia said:


> Here are my Zara shoes I got on the sale....I almost forgot to post this.  They are fab!!



Love them!!  They look fabulous!!


----------



## Vanana

Antonia said:


> Here are my Zara shoes I got on the sale....I almost forgot to post this.  They are fab!!


so cool yet feminine and FUN!!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Antonia said:


> Here are my Zara shoes I got on the sale....I almost forgot to post this.  They are fab!!



U got them!!![emoji119][emoji119][emoji119] fab & fun & flattering pair!!!


----------



## Antonia

Thank you HeartMyMJs, Vanana & Chinese Warrior!!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

I finally got the chance to wear my Zara cross body belt bag [emoji173]️


----------



## Chinese Warrior

P.Y.T. said:


> I finally got the chance to wear my Zara cross body belt bag [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4132715



You wear it very well! I had no idea Zara had belt bags! And i love the chambray dress on the arm candy too![emoji23]


----------



## snibor

P.Y.T. said:


> I finally got the chance to wear my Zara cross body belt bag [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4132715



Looks fantastic!


----------



## sephyrah

Great thing about Zara is its quality is better compared to other fast fashion brands/companies. If done right, one can easily mix it up with high street or designer pieces easily. Love it when they're on sale.


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## Chinese Warrior

Will someone please buy this skirt for Christmas/NYE parties?! I have not seen it in the shops but man it looks Amazing on this model!


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## Antonia

*I just purchased this Chanel inspired jacket that just appeared on the site!!!  I will post pics when it shows up!!  

https://www.zara.com/us/en/long-structured-blazer-p07983621.html?v1=6975591&v2=1074660*


----------



## Antonia

My tweed jacket arrived today and I love it!!  It's my favorite so far!!  Plus I ordered a medium which fits perfect.  (I will say it does shed a bit but oh well!).  I also got a pair of espadrilles for $20!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Antonia said:


> My tweed jacket arrived today and I love it!!  It's my favorite so far!!  Plus I ordered a medium which fits perfect.  (I will say it does shed a bit but oh well!).  I also got a pair of espadrilles for $20!



Omg!!  Love it!!!


----------



## Antonia

HeartMyMJs said:


> Omg!!  Love it!!!


Thank you HeartMyMJs!!  I think you should get one!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Antonia said:


> Thank you HeartMyMJs!!  I think you should get one!!



Yes!!  I need to stalk the website from time to time!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Antonia said:


> My tweed jacket arrived today and I love it!!  It's my favorite so far!!  Plus I ordered a medium which fits perfect.  (I will say it does shed a bit but oh well!).  I also got a pair of espadrilles for $20!



Wow, the fit is perfect on you! And I love this beige color, so versatile!


----------



## Antonia

Chinese Warrior said:


> Wow, the fit is perfect on you! And I love this beige color, so versatile!


Thanks Chinese Warrior!!  The last two tweed jackets I bought from Zara, I purchased in the large size and I regret it because they were just too big but I thought the medium would be too tight in the shoulder area.  I didn't return them for the medium and should have.  Since then I've lost 10lbs (eating better/exercising) and bought the medium without hesitation.  A much better fit for sure.  So happy with my purchase and cannot wait to wear it!


----------



## Antonia

Now I spotted this one!!  What do you ladies think?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

In Zara, very tempted to get matching sweaters for DD and I. But, I resisted...[emoji23]


----------



## Gabs007

I think Zara has some wonderful designs but the fact that their sizing is all over the place and the shop here, the staff is unfriendly and plainly rude, so I usually pass them by. Shame because they really do have nice items for very little money, but if I am in a shop and ask a SA and they act like approaching them is close to pinching HRM's derriere, I just take my money somewhere else.


----------



## Antonia

So, I just got this jacket....I will post pics wearing it soon. It's so darn cute! 
https://www.zara.com/us/en/fringed-jacket-p08741223.html?v1=6452873&v2=1074660


----------



## Luv n bags

Antonia said:


> So, I just got this jacket....I will post pics wearing it soon. It's so darn cute!
> https://www.zara.com/us/en/fringed-jacket-p08741223.html?v1=6452873&v2=1074660



Thanks for posting.  I just ordered this - looks very versatile!


----------



## Tykhe

In love with this. Lol. Reminds me of the Chanel cosmopolite Sofia jacket which I was obsessed with. I must resist the temptation. My closet is full of Zara tweed that I never wear.


----------



## Antonia

Miso Fine said:


> Thanks for posting.  I just ordered this - looks very versatile!


Please post pics when you get it!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Antonia said:


> Please post pics when you get it!!






Super cute! But it sheds


----------



## Luv n bags

Also got this black jacket and shorts
	

		
			
		

		
	




Very Chanel’ish without the crazy price tag!  And the tank top underneath looks very Chanel’ish too


----------



## Luv n bags

I also got these two pieces.  The skirt will go with any of the blazers I bought


----------



## chlbag2012

Miso Fine said:


> Also got this black jacket and shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4166314
> 
> 
> Very Chanel’ish without the crazy price tag!  And the tank top underneath looks very Chanel’ish too



I really like this jacket. May I ask where you bought this? I’m located in US and don’t see it online.


----------



## Luv n bags

chlbag2012 said:


> I really like this jacket. May I ask where you bought this? I’m located in US and don’t see it online.



I bought it in the store.  It was displayed right in front.  I think I saw it online as well.


----------



## Luv n bags

The jacket is listed under blazers


----------



## chlbag2012

Miso Fine said:


> The jacket is listed under blazers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4166455



Thank you so much! Found it.


----------



## Luv n bags

Miso Fine said:


> Also got this black jacket and shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4166314
> 
> 
> Very Chanel’ish without the crazy price tag!  And the tank top underneath looks very Chanel’ish too



Opinions, please!
Do the sleeves look too short on me??


----------



## TNgypsy

Miso Fine said:


> Opinions, please!
> Do the sleeves look too short on me??



Comparing your jacket to the pics on the website, no, not at all. 
It looks like the sleeves are suppose to be at that length. It fits exactly as it should. It looks cute on you.


----------



## Luv n bags

TNgypsy said:


> Comparing your jacket to the pics on the website, no, not at all.
> It looks like the sleeves are suppose to be at that length. It looks cute on you.



Thank you! I was just about to return it for the size up.   I still might do that, since I can button it, but it’s tight.  I should have sized up!


----------



## Antonia

These are some of my latest Zara acquisitions:
print shirt/earrings/top and shoes.


----------



## Antonia

*And the jacket I posted the other day.  Sorry about my crappy grainy photo's...my camera is ancient and doesn't take good pics in certain lighting.*


----------



## Luv n bags

Antonia said:


> *And the jacket I posted the other day.  Sorry about my crappy grainy photo's...my camera is ancient and doesn't take good pics in certain lighting.*



It’s really a unique jacket.  Do you like it? Are you going to keep it?


----------



## Antonia

Miso Fine said:


> It’s really a unique jacket.  Do you like it? Are you going to keep it?


Yes, I love the jacket, it's so cute and the price was right.  How about you?


----------



## Luv n bags

Antonia said:


> Yes, I love the jacket, it's so cute and the price was right.  How about you?



Mine is still enroute to the store and I could not cancel the online purchase.  I would like to take it home and try it on with a few outfits.  I’m just worried that it will shed all over black pants - which it did on the shorts.  I might have to wear leather pants to prevent that.


----------



## Luv n bags

Miso Fine said:


> Also got this black jacket and shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4166314
> 
> 
> Very Chanel’ish without the crazy price tag!  And the tank top underneath looks very Chanel’ish too



I exchanged my jacket for one size up since I need the shoulder room.  But the sleeves are still short.  Guess this is the style.  Really lovely jacket!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Just found my new fully leather shoes from Zara! So much love!


----------



## Hdream

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Just found my new fully leather shoes from Zara! So much love!



Looks great, can you share please number for shoes?


----------



## Luv n bags

My new fuzzy jacket on a date! I love it


----------



## m45ha

Antonia said:


> Now I spotted this one!!  What do you ladies think?


I have seen this in-store, the quality is low, sorry


----------



## m45ha

Hi everyone,
Has anyone seen these two jackets in real life? How do they go about the quality?  Is it a thicker or thinner jacket? Australia is yet to see this SS collection


----------



## susan08

m45ha said:


> Hi everyone,
> Has anyone seen these two jackets in real life? How do they go about the quality?  Is it a thicker or thinner jacket? Australia is yet to see this SS collection



I bought the second one online and saw the first one in store when I return the second one. I had another similar style jacket from Zara and quality of these two are not as good as mine. IMHO, it looks nice but anyone close to me can tell the so so quality. Well it might worth the price.


----------



## m45ha

susan08 said:


> I bought the second one online and saw the first one in store when I return the second one. I had another similar style jacket from Zara and quality of these two are not as good as mine. IMHO, it looks nice but anyone close to me can tell the so so quality. Well it might worth the price.


Thank yoU! this is indeed helpful! Which one is yours which is the better quality one?


----------



## cpdoll

m45ha said:


> Hi everyone,
> Has anyone seen these two jackets in real life? How do they go about the quality?  Is it a thicker or thinner jacket? Australia is yet to see this SS collection


I saw them both at the Chatswood, Sydney store today. IMO, the first one looked better in real life out of the two.


----------



## m45ha

cpdoll said:


> I saw them both at the Chatswood, Sydney store today. IMO, the first one looked better in real life out of the two.


Have you seen the pink one? Is it a better quality? Blue-navy-white one?


----------



## March786

m45ha said:


> Hi everyone,
> Has anyone seen these two jackets in real life? How do they go about the quality?  Is it a thicker or thinner jacket? Australia is yet to see this SS collection


Hellooooo
I purchased both of these in the Uk, however I haven’t worn them yet. IMO they’re both good quality, especially when it’s sale price! I find Zara tweed weight and quality varies every collection. Maybe order a few and see which you like the best


----------



## cpdoll

m45ha said:


> Have you seen the pink one? Is it a better quality? Blue-navy-white one?



I don’t know which pink one you are referring too. I didn’t look/ feel the quality of them either but I agree with @March786 and order a few and see which one you like. Good luck!


----------



## hedgwin99

m45ha said:


> Hi everyone,
> Has anyone seen these two jackets in real life? How do they go about the quality?  Is it a thicker or thinner jacket? Australia is yet to see this SS collection



I brought the 2nd one on the last sale. It was a reasonable priced at 39.99 
The style is very chanel like and the material not too thick so good for the fall weather or wear in the office when the office AC is on full blast!


----------



## Antonia

Yet another tweed jacket...these are coming out every week it seems!


----------



## Luv n bags

Need opinions please!

Do these boots look too busy? I already own a pair with faux pearls.

These have studded rhinestones.  And they were full price.


----------



## snibor

Miso Fine said:


> Need opinions please!
> 
> Do these boots look too busy? I already own a pair with faux pearls.
> 
> These have studded rhinestones.  And they were full price.
> View attachment 4186131
> View attachment 4186132



I’m not crazy about them. I think the fact that you are unsure means you’re probably not either.


----------



## Luv n bags

snibor said:


> I’m not crazy about them. I think the fact that you are unsure means you’re probably not either.



Thanks...
I fell in love at the store, but once I tried them on at home, it looked busy.

Going back!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

With my new zara dress


----------



## Antonia

*This coat/jacket is my latest acquisition from Zara:*


----------



## mularice

Just picked up a few tops for my new work wardrobe. I’m a very “basic” dresser and tend to only wear black and white and grey...


----------



## chloe_chanel

Antonia said:


> *This coat/jacket is my latest acquisition from Zara:*



Ooooh I was looking at this one! How's the quality on it?


----------



## Antonia

chloe_chanel said:


> Ooooh I was looking at this one! How's the quality on it?


Love the material..the stitching is 90% good with one area where the stitching is loose on the bottom hem.  An easy enough fix.  I love the color of this jacket, I couldn't pass it up!


----------



## March786

mularice said:


> Just picked up a few tops for my new work wardrobe. I’m a very “basic” dresser and tend to only wear black and white and grey...
> View attachment 4188085
> View attachment 4188086
> View attachment 4188087



Love them all!


----------



## mularice

March786 said:


> Love them all!



The first one looks so similar to the Gucci sales associate uniform (I work at Gucci head office in London), I should have just tried to take it from the uniform stock room!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Antonia said:


> *This coat/jacket is my latest acquisition from Zara:*



Love this green, a change from the usual sea of black/grey!



mularice said:


> Just picked up a few tops for my new work wardrobe. I’m a very “basic” dresser and tend to only wear black and white and grey...
> View attachment 4188085
> View attachment 4188086
> View attachment 4188087



Great picks, I really like the first top...so effortless!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies! What do you think of this pair? It should be from the summer collection but somehow it is still available in my store. Thought it will be a fun addition to my otherwise boring denim outfits?


----------



## mularice

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! What do you think of this pair? It should be from the summer collection but somehow it is still available in my store. Thought it will be a fun addition to my otherwise boring denim outfits?
> View attachment 4191279
> View attachment 4191280



So cute!


----------



## poulinska

I bought this coat and can't wait till it gets cold enough... Edit: sorry about the rest of the Outfit...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

poulinska said:


> I bought this coat and can't wait till it gets cold enough... Edit: sorry about the rest of the Outfit...



I just saw this coat online; it is faux fur, right? 
Super cute on you! Love the color too.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

mularice said:


> So cute!



Thanks!! I am very tempted to get them!


----------



## poulinska

Chinese Warrior said:


> I just saw this coat online; it is faux fur, right?
> Super cute on you! Love the color too.


Thank you, Chinese Warrior,
yes - I would never wear real fur. This one is a nice Quality for the Price, soft an thick. So I hope it will be good in winter.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! What do you think of this pair? It should be from the summer collection but somehow it is still available in my store. Thought it will be a fun addition to my otherwise boring denim outfits?
> View attachment 4191279
> View attachment 4191280



So cute!!  You can definitely rock them!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HeartMyMJs said:


> So cute!!  You can definitely rock them!!



Thanks dear! I decided to sleep over it as my shopping brain has officially entered into Fall mode!


----------



## Luv n bags

Wearing my new Zara jacket to the theatre


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

I found this jacket today (not purchased yet) and I’m in love. The collar is perfection. It screams Chanel!


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

Miso Fine said:


> Wearing my new Zara jacket to the theatre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194079



Beautiful! What’s the reference number please?


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

Found it! So sad this beauty doesn’t exist in France.


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

Antonia said:


> *I just purchased this Chanel inspired jacket that just appeared on the site!!!  I will post pics when it shows up!!
> 
> https://www.zara.com/us/en/long-structured-blazer-p07983621.html?v1=6975591&v2=1074660*



Got it last week too! I wanted a Chanel-inspired jacket. I also got the short blue tweed jacket that was released at the same time.


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Thejewelryblonde said:


> I found this jacket today (not purchased yet) and I’m in love. The collar is perfection. It screams Chanel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195471


I tried it on last week, a bit disappointed for me as the shoulder is quite tight, I normally wear S or XS, I tried on M but still don't fit my shoulders...[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24]  It is very pretty IMO, give it a try!


----------



## March786

mularice said:


> The first one looks so similar to the Gucci sales associate uniform (I work at Gucci head office in London), I should have just tried to take it from the uniform stock room!


It certainly does 
Ooooh yes, that would be a good idea! Gucci wins hands down


----------



## mularice

March786 said:


> It certainly does
> Ooooh yes, that would be a good idea! Gucci wins hands down



Funnily enough, most of us in the head office are usually dressed in Zara [emoji23]

No point asking each other where stuff is from, it’s always Zara!


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

Shan9jtsy said:


> I tried it on last week, a bit disappointed for me as the shoulder is quite tight, I normally wear S or XS, I tried on M but still don't fit my shoulders...[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24]  It is very pretty IMO, give it a try!



It does fit tight. :/


----------



## Luv n bags

I picked up two more things from Zara.  These faux suede leggings - fit beautifully.  And this tweed jacket that I initially bought, but returned.  Now it’s on sale!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Miso Fine said:


> I picked up two more things from Zara.  These faux suede leggings - fit beautifully.  And this tweed jacket that I initially bought, but returned.  Now it’s on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201715
> View attachment 4201716


What did and didn't you like about the blazer?


----------



## Luv n bags

chloe_chanel said:


> What did and didn't you like about the blazer?



Initially, I thought the chains were a bit much. Plus, I purchased too much the first time.  I tried this on with the faux leggings and a tweed tank top - looks very rich! I’ll post a pic of the outfit later.  

Plus, I asked my gay hairdresser what he thought of it.  He said “buy it.  It looks very Chanel”.  Lol.


----------



## Luv n bags

Here are some photos with the jacket with chain detail


----------



## chloe_chanel

Miso Fine said:


> Here are some photos with the jacket with chain detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202379
> View attachment 4202380


This is gorgeous on you!


----------



## zen1965

I love the jacket with the chain detail - bought it for EUR 30. A real steal.


----------



## Luv n bags

chloe_chanel said:


> This is gorgeous on you!



Thank you! On sale it looks even better!


----------



## March786

Today’s attire, my favourite Zara jacket at the moment


----------



## Luv n bags

Wearing the chain detail jacket with some new leopard print sneakers.  The sneakers match perfectly with the pink, black and white colors - also from Zara


----------



## snibor

Miso Fine said:


> Wearing the chain detail jacket with some new leopard print sneakers.  The sneakers match perfectly with the pink, black and white colors - also from Zara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204012



How is the sizing on the sneakers?  You look fab.  I luv it.


----------



## Luv n bags

snibor said:


> How is the sizing on the sneakers?  You look fab.  I luv it.



Thank you! I love them.  They match everything.
I think they run small.  But I have a broken foot, so went up one full size.


----------



## snibor

Miso Fine said:


> Thank you! I love them.  They match everything.
> I think they run small.  But I have a broken foot, so went up one full size.


Aw.  Sorry about your foot.  It’s all your fault I ordered the sneakers!  Hope they fit and look as good on me as you.


----------



## Luv n bags

Ok, I don’t know who to blame for my new Zara addiction!
My new jacket and black lace blouse.  Not sure about the blouse.    Zara has the shortest sleeves on their jackets and blouses.


----------



## Antonia

Miso Fine said:


> Ok, I don’t know who to blame for my new Zara addiction!
> My new jacket and black lace blouse.  Not sure about the blouse.    Zara has the shortest sleeves on their jackets and blouses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206692
> View attachment 4206693


Zara is very addictive!   BTW, I have that same Gucci belt...I love it!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Antonia said:


> Zara is very addictive!   BTW, I have that same Gucci belt...I love it!!



I think you are to blame! One of your posts got me started.  Thank you! I am getting a lot of compliments on the jackets I have purchased.

And, I love this GG belt, too! I am going to get a thin one.


----------



## Luv n bags

Miso Fine said:


> Ok, I don’t know who to blame for my new Zara addiction!
> My new jacket and black lace blouse.  Not sure about the blouse.    Zara has the shortest sleeves on their jackets and blouses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206692
> View attachment 4206693



Honest opinions, please.  Do the sleeves on the lace top remind anyone of a pirate?


----------



## snibor

Miso Fine said:


> Honest opinions, please.  Do the sleeves on the lace top remind anyone of a pirate?



No. I think you look gorgeous.  But if you’re unsure maybe you should return.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Miso Fine said:


> Honest opinions, please.  Do the sleeves on the lace top remind anyone of a pirate?



Honestly i think the black blouse looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## snibor

Sneakers came and I have t taken tags off yet. Keeping!


----------



## Luv n bags

snibor said:


> No. I think you look gorgeous.  But if you’re unsure maybe you should return.





Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Honestly i think the black blouse looks gorgeous on you.



Thank you! I am going to get one size larger.  seems to be a bit small for me in the shoulders and sleeves.


----------



## Luv n bags

snibor said:


> Sneakers came and I have t taken tags off yet. Keeping!
> View attachment 4209435
> 
> View attachment 4209436



So cute!! I love these!


----------



## Antonia

*Ladies, we have yet another Chanel inspired tweed jacket!  I really love this one.  I would wear it with a multi strand necklace!*


----------



## Antonia

I am wearing my Zara jacket today.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Antonia said:


> I am wearing my Zara jacket today.



Love it!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Tippie

I dislike Zara and all the other generic Fashionlables.!


----------



## Antonia

^^Sorry you feel that way but this thread is called 'who else LOVES Zara'.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Antonia said:


> ^^Sorry you feel that way but this thread is called 'who else LOVES Zara'.


----------



## Luv n bags

Tippie said:


> I dislike Zara and all the other generic Fashionlables.!



Generic fashionlables?? What does that even mean? 
In any event, I got a few more “generic fashionlables”.  Very cute tops, faux suede dress and a faux suede jacket and leggings.  It’s hard to decide what to keep and what to return.  Everything is just so darn cute!


----------



## snibor

Miso Fine said:


> Generic fashionlables?? What does that even mean?
> In any event, I got a few more “generic fashionlables”.  Very cute tops, faux suede dress and a faux suede jacket and leggings.  It’s hard to decide what to keep and what to return.  Everything is just so darn cute!



We want to see!


----------



## Luv n bags

This dress is super cute! A little low cut for my liking, but I did size up.  Comes with a matching belt, but I tried it with my GG belt.  And, it has pockets!


----------



## Luv n bags

Faux suede jacket with faux suede leggings.  And I tried the jacket with the dress


----------



## Luv n bags

A pink tweed jacket with sparkly, fun buttons!


----------



## Luv n bags

And I got a few blouses, but they are going back.  As you can see, it’s hard to decide what stays and what goes back!


----------



## snibor

Miso Fine said:


> And I got a few blouses, but they are going back.  As you can see, it’s hard to decide what stays and what goes back!



You are great at styling the different pieces you buy!  Looks awesome.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Antonia said:


> I am wearing my Zara jacket today.



You wear it so so well! 
Oh boy! Now I totally regret not getting this![emoji23]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Miso Fine said:


> This dress is super cute! A little low cut for my liking, but I did size up.  Comes with a matching belt, but I tried it with my GG belt.  And, it has pockets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214581
> View attachment 4214582
> View attachment 4214583



Dress with pockets!![emoji119] u nailed the look with those boots! What fabric is the dress, may I ask?


----------



## Luv n bags

snibor said:


> You are great at styling the different pieces you buy!  Looks awesome.


Thank you! 


Chinese Warrior said:


> You wear it so so well!
> Oh boy! Now I totally regret not getting this![emoji23]


Which do you regret getting? The pink with the sparkly buttons?


Chinese Warrior said:


> Dress with pockets!![emoji119] u nailed the look with those boots! What fabric is the dress, may I ask?


The dress is faux suede.  It is heavy and runs small.  The pockets sold me on the dress - it was in my return pile.


----------



## Luv n bags

Ok, I returned a few items and, of course, brought home some other items.  Here is the black jacket Antonia posted, along with a pleated skirt (which has built in shorts under it).  And a t shirt with gold buttons that match the jacket.
I don’t know what to do with the ruffled top of the skirt.  Any ideas?


----------



## Luv n bags

Pics


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Miso Fine said:


> Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216073
> View attachment 4216074
> View attachment 4216075



Looks great!!!


----------



## Antonia

Miso Fine said:


> Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216073
> View attachment 4216074
> View attachment 4216075


The jacket looks amazing!!!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Luv n bags

HeartMyMJs said:


> Looks great!!!


Thank you


Antonia said:


> The jacket looks amazing!!!  Thanks for posting!



You are welcome! I am keeping the jacket and top, but the skirt is going back.  The ruffle top of the skirt confuses me.


----------



## randr21

Miso Fine said:


> Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216073
> View attachment 4216074
> View attachment 4216075



Looking great as usual. Just ordered it thx to u [emoji4]. Does it run tts?


----------



## Luv n bags

randr21 said:


> Looking great as usual. Just ordered it thx to u [emoji4]. Does it run tts?



Thank you.  I find that Zara tops and jackets run small on me.  I have pretty broad shoulders.


----------



## Luv n bags

Here is the last of my shipments.  A tweed dress that has some metallic in it - with pockets! This is adorable, but so hard to get out of! One zipper on the side. This runs small, so I got a medium.


----------



## afsweet

do ya'll dry clean your zara tweeds or hand wash or machine wash?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

This sweater is back this year, in burgundy![emoji178]


----------



## Luv n bags

I have to stay out of this store! I went to return something and the cashier said I have to spend $5 more.  Walked around the store and found this sweater that match my ankle boots from Zara - now I want the sweater in all the colors .


----------



## Antonia

Miso Fine said:


> I have to stay out of this store! I went to return something and the cashier said I have to spend $5 more.  Walked around the store and found this sweater that match my ankle boots from Zara - now I want the sweater in all the colors .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224608


Those boots are amazing!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Antonia said:


> Those boots are amazing!!



Thank you! I picked them up last season.  They are as comfortable as bedroom slippers.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wearing my bejeweled jeans from Zara..


----------



## miss goose

Miso Fine said:


> I have to stay out of this store! I went to return something and the cashier said I have to spend $5 more.  Walked around the store and found this sweater that match my ankle boots from Zara - now I want the sweater in all the colors .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224608


I’ve got the boots and the cardigan ! They look great on you , the boots are soooo comfy x


----------



## Luv n bags

miss goose said:


> I’ve got the boots and the cardigan ! They look great on you , the boots are soooo comfy x



I also purchased the booties with the studded rhinestones. They are really heavy, but very edgy looking.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chinese Warrior said:


> Wearing my bejeweled jeans from Zara..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4226606



Love those jeans!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## miss goose

Miso Fine said:


> I also purchased the booties with the studded rhinestones. They are really heavy, but very edgy looking.


Ooh nice ! I was debating those too , I may have to go in Zara tomorrow , are they as comfy as the pearl ones ? X


----------



## Luv n bags

miss goose said:


> Ooh nice ! I was debating those too , I may have to go in Zara tomorrow , are they as comfy as the pearl ones ? X



They are as comfy, but the pair I got ran a bit bigger.  I will put some insoles in the to take up the room.


----------



## Luv n bags

Two more items for me.  The animal blouse is cute AF!


----------



## Luv n bags

The animal blouse.  What’s missing is the cougar- which is wearing it! Lol!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Finally had to retire my leather booties from Zara, lasted for almost 6 years. Not bad for ‘fast fashion’, I say. Got this current season leather Chelsea boots at 50% off, hooray!


----------



## snibor

Picked up a few. Trousers and black top for work.  Top has buttons on sleeves.  Trousers so comfortable!  Not for work, black top with pink zippers has hood.  And a great sweater with a little sparkle in it. Got compliments first time I wore it.


----------



## sarasmom

What does zara usually do for BF?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Miso Fine said:


> The animal blouse.  What’s missing is the cougar- which is wearing it! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247147



And this cougar is wearing the blouse very well! Love your grey jeans too; are they from Zara?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Did anyone scoop up these two dresses? 
I really love the designs but they do not flatter my body type as I have boobs. Oh well, there will be other dresses![emoji23]


----------



## Monique1004

Did anyone order the zara srpls peice? I just received my pre-ordered coat but so upset it's huge on me. I don't understand why there are only 3 sizes. It came in a cool packaging though.


----------



## Luv n bags

Chinese Warrior said:


> And this cougar is wearing the blouse very well! Love your grey jeans too; are they from Zara?



Thank you! Jeans are Rag and Bone.  My favorite!


----------



## Antonia

All of the Surplus items look huge on the models so they must all be oversized to begin with.


----------



## jackie100

Which boots do you guys like best?
Is the first one (the very studded, jewelled and blinged out one) kind of clunky? I see a lot of people wearing them on IG. Do you guys will think it will be too big or overpowering for me if I am just 4'11?? 



The second one has small pearl accents and is a lot more streamlined but plainer. It's also part tweed... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also, thoughts on these ones with the clear heels? are they relatively comfortable?


----------



## Monique1004

jackie100 said:


> Which boots do you guys like best?
> Is the first one (the very studded, jewelled and blinged out one) kind of clunky? I see a lot of people wearing them on IG. Do you guys will think it will be too big or overpowering for me if I am just 4'11??
> View attachment 4263424
> 
> 
> The second one has small pearl accents and is a lot more streamlined but plainer. It's also part tweed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263425
> 
> 
> Also, thoughts on these ones with the clear heels? are they relatively comfortable?
> View attachment 4263426



I usually like heels but I like the middle one.


----------



## jackie100

Do you guys know when the next big Zara sale is? Is it the next day after Christmas and will most of the items in store will be on sale as during BF? I missed the BF sale because I thought it would be extended through the weekend as almost every other store... Zara was the only one that was super strict and their sale ended right at midnight...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Monique1004 said:


> I usually like heels but I like the middle one.



Quoted the wrong post, oops!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

jackie100 said:


> Which boots do you guys like best?
> Is the first one (the very studded, jewelled and blinged out one) kind of clunky? I see a lot of people wearing them on IG. Do you guys will think it will be too big or overpowering for me if I am just 4'11??
> View attachment 4263424
> 
> 
> The second one has small pearl accents and is a lot more streamlined but plainer. It's also part tweed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263425
> 
> 
> Also, thoughts on these ones with the clear heels? are they relatively comfortable?
> View attachment 4263426



Is there a significant price difference between the first and second paid? If there isn’t, I would go for the 1st pair. Loud in a good way! 2nd pair is pretty but kinda safe.


----------



## snibor

jackie100 said:


> Which boots do you guys like best?
> Is the first one (the very studded, jewelled and blinged out one) kind of clunky? I see a lot of people wearing them on IG. Do you guys will think it will be too big or overpowering for me if I am just 4'11??
> View attachment 4263424
> 
> 
> The second one has small pearl accents and is a lot more streamlined but plainer. It's also part tweed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263425
> 
> 
> Also, thoughts on these ones with the clear heels? are they relatively comfortable?
> View attachment 4263426



I’d go with 2nd. I think you’ll get more use out of it. I do like the first pair too but I think I might tire of it and I think the 2nd is a bit more versatile.


----------



## Luv n bags

jackie100 said:


> Which boots do you guys like best?
> Is the first one (the very studded, jewelled and blinged out one) kind of clunky? I see a lot of people wearing them on IG. Do you guys will think it will be too big or overpowering for me if I am just 4'11??
> View attachment 4263424
> 
> 
> The second one has small pearl accents and is a lot more streamlined but plainer. It's also part tweed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263425
> 
> 
> Also, thoughts on these ones with the clear heels? are they relatively comfortable?
> View attachment 4263426



I have the first pair.  I think more unique than the standard combat boots that are available everywhere!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jackie100 said:


> Which boots do you guys like best?
> Is the first one (the very studded, jewelled and blinged out one) kind of clunky? I see a lot of people wearing them on IG. Do you guys will think it will be too big or overpowering for me if I am just 4'11??
> View attachment 4263424
> 
> 
> The second one has small pearl accents and is a lot more streamlined but plainer. It's also part tweed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263425
> 
> 
> Also, thoughts on these ones with the clear heels? are they relatively comfortable?
> View attachment 4263426



Depends on your style preference. The first one is more interesting and unique. Do you already have regular combat boots? If so get the first pair. If not then maybe get the second pair unless you like bling. I’m about your height and I would wear both of those boots


----------



## Antonia

jackie100 said:


> Which boots do you guys like best?
> Is the first one (the very studded, jewelled and blinged out one) kind of clunky? I see a lot of people wearing them on IG. Do you guys will think it will be too big or overpowering for me if I am just 4'11??
> View attachment 4263424
> 
> 
> The second one has small pearl accents and is a lot more streamlined but plainer. It's also part tweed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263425
> 
> 
> Also, thoughts on these ones with the clear heels? are they relatively comfortable?
> View attachment 4263426


I like the middle pair the best!!


----------



## sarasmom

jackie100 said:


> Do you guys know when the next big Zara sale is? Is it the next day after Christmas and will most of the items in store will be on sale as during BF? I missed the BF sale because I thought it would be extended through the weekend as almost every other store... Zara was the only one that was super strict and their sale ended right at midnight...



Yes the day after Xmas. Most things will be on sale except the newest collections. I was surprised also that they didn’t do the extra 30% on cyber Monday as I thought they had done it in the past. Glad I ordered on BF.


----------



## jackie100

Chinese Warrior said:


> Is there a significant price difference between the first and second paid? If there isn’t, I would go for the 1st pair. Loud in a good way! 2nd pair is pretty but kinda safe.



The first studded pair was more expensive $150 vs $120 but it's cheaper now at $99 as it was just added to the "special prices" section on Zara. I noticed they just added a bunch of new items to special prices


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

Zara is my fav store. They have awesome winter collection. I recently bought a fur coat for my sister.


----------



## sarasmom

Got my BF order, returning bc of sizing. Keep forgetting that Zara runs so small, have to size up on everything, and I’m petite so not used to getting mediums.


----------



## jackie100

sarasmom said:


> Got my BF order, returning bc of sizing. Keep forgetting that Zara runs so small, have to size up on everything, and I’m petite so not used to getting mediums.



Would you say this is accurate or off? I haven't ordered something from there in a long time. 

http://www.sizecharter.com/brands/zar/womens


----------



## Luv n bags

My Zara items today.  A whimsical (but warm) sweater and a pair of  rhinestone, studded boots.


----------



## sarasmom

jackie100 said:


> Would you say this is accurate or off? I haven't ordered something from there in a long time.
> 
> http://www.sizecharter.com/brands/zar/womens



It's not that off, but I think it really depends on the item. For tops its probably more accurate than bottoms. I ordered some leggings and literally could not get them on.


----------



## Antonia

Miso Fine said:


> My Zara items today.  A whimsical (but warm) sweater and a pair of  rhinestone, studded boots.


Love this!!


----------



## Tykhe

Love these two items. I just don’t like the flashy buttons. Omg. I wish they would make more discreet buttons like Chanel.


----------



## juneping

Miso Fine said:


> Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216073
> View attachment 4216074
> View attachment 4216075



i got this jacket on sale....the fit is very flattering....so glad the buttons are very plain and look expensive. i would hate those blinking fake stones on other jackets...the quality is quite amazing for the price point. i hope it will hold up in the long run. it looks very classic....


----------



## Luv n bags

juneping said:


> i got this jacket on sale....the fit is very flattering....so glad the buttons are very plain and look expensive. i would hate those blinking fake stones on other jackets...the quality is quite amazing for the price point. i hope it will hold up in the long run. it looks very classic....



It’s a beautiful jacket and I get compliments every time I wear it! I am so easy on my stuff, they this will be in excellent condition 20 years from now[emoji23]


----------



## Antonia

Anyone shop the sale?  I bought 2 sweaters.   I really don't need anything lol.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Antonia said:


> Anyone shop the sale?  I bought 2 sweaters.   I really don't need anything lol.



Hi!  I got a fur jacket, double breasted coat, sweater and clothes for my kids!  I don’t need anything either but I love their sales!![emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## juneping

Antonia said:


> Anyone shop the sale?  I bought 2 sweaters.   I really don't need anything lol.


i got the black jacket the same as miso-fine, two pairs of flare jeans (one black and one white), a white striped top. but i am returning two vests that i thought i could layer it with shirts but it didn't work.

i am so happy with the jeans....because i want to try this new trend but didn't want to spend the money. the flare jeans work so well with the blazers i have in my closet. and they fit perfectly. when you can pay 30 bucks why throw away 200+ bucks....

this is the look i was aiming for...the one on the left...


----------



## Juliemvis

I have ordered these two boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






The chelsea boots have arrived but are to big [emoji51] waiting for the other to arrive now


----------



## jackie100

Miso Fine said:


> My Zara items today.  A whimsical (but warm) sweater and a pair of  rhinestone, studded boots.



So I bought the jewelled blinged out boots.. the ones with all the studs... I really love them but is it normal for the inner black lining (where your foot rests) to not be completely glued? I found out that I was able to lift it.. it wasn't glued on?


----------



## ntaher7

juneping said:


> i got this jacket on sale....the fit is very flattering....so glad the buttons are very plain and look expensive. i would hate those blinking fake stones on other jackets...the quality is quite amazing for the price point. i hope it will hold up in the long run. it looks very classic....



I love this jacket [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]i was going to get it but I thought for too long and missed on it [emoji85][emoji85] gorgeous tho would look beautiful with a pencil skirt or even jeans and stilettos [emoji91]


----------



## juneping

ntaher7 said:


> I love this jacket [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]i was going to get it but I thought for too long and missed on it [emoji85][emoji85] gorgeous tho would look beautiful with a pencil skirt or even jeans and stilettos [emoji91]


i am going to try it with a pair of wide leg cropped pants...if i have a chance, i'll post a pic...


----------



## ntaher7

juneping said:


> i am going to try it with a pair of wide leg cropped pants...if i have a chance, i'll post a pic...



Would love to see that look [emoji4]


----------



## juneping

ntaher7 said:


> Would love to see that look [emoji4]








This is what I am wearing today....the shirt is also from this sale


----------



## Tykhe

Got this amazing Zara dress for only $20!


----------



## juneping

i bought this pair and the same in black...
they're so flattering on and the heel height is good, they don't tire my feet...


----------



## WingNut

juneping said:


> i bought this pair and the same in black...
> they're so flattering on and the heel height is good, they don't tire my feet...



Those are stunning! Are they TTS?


----------



## Zucnarf

Around 14€ on sale!!


----------



## juneping

WingNut said:


> Those are stunning! Are they TTS?


yes...also comfy...real leather too.


----------



## WingNut

juneping said:


> yes...also comfy...real leather too.



This is great, thank you....I just ordered a pair!


----------



## Antonia

juneping said:


> i bought this pair and the same in black...
> they're so flattering on and the heel height is good, they don't tire my feet...


Those are so nice!!


----------



## BagLovingMom

Zara just doesn’t fit me right but I enjoy seeing all the creative ways it’s styled in this thread. Great thread !


----------



## fabuleux

Zara Men is 80% aweful and cheap and 20% awesome. It’s all about digging and finding the good pieces!


----------



## sarasmom

BagLovingMom said:


> Zara just doesn’t fit me right but I enjoy seeing all the creative ways it’s styled in this thread. Great thread !



Same here. Fit is terrible and just looks horrible on me. But like seeing what everyone is buying


----------



## jackie100

Does anyone know how much more longer this sale is going to last?
Are Zara's sales always this long? 
From what I read they don't do sales super often...?


----------



## perlefine

jackie100 said:


> Does anyone know how much more longer this sale is going to last?
> Are Zara's sales always this long?
> From what I read they don't do sales super often...?



Twice a year, usually dec/feb and june/aug meanwhile new items are still coming in.


----------



## jackie100

perlefine said:


> Twice a year, usually dec/feb and june/aug meanwhile new items are still coming in.



Thanks... you mean this sale will last all the way into February?


----------



## perlefine

jackie100 said:


> Thanks... you mean this sale will last all the way into February?



Usually yes,but in store they make the sale section smaller and smaller as the new collection is coming in.


----------



## juneping

Just want to share how easy to pair the Zara boots....I love them so much


----------



## snibor

juneping said:


> Just want to share how easy to pair the Zara boots....I love them so much



I don’t have these but I liked them as soon as I saw on website.  I even saved a pic but just never purchased.  Looks great


----------



## WingNut

juneping said:


> Just want to share how easy to pair the Zara boots....I love them so much



They look great on you! I had ordered 2 sizes (7.5 and 8) and sadly they were HUGE (lengthwise) on me. 7 is not available so I’m exchanging for a 6.5. And my normal size is 7.5!


----------



## juneping

WingNut said:


> They look great on you! I had ordered 2 sizes (7.5 and 8) and sadly they were HUGE (lengthwise) on me. 7 is not available so I’m exchanging for a 6.5. And my normal size is 7.5!


oh i am sorry the size was hassle for you...zara doesn't make 7...don't know why...i am usually a 7 but for zara i am a 7.5 (38)...and i have narrow feet so length wise it worked. but i did add insoles so my feet don't move in them. i hope the 6.5 works for you. they really make an all black outfit look very chic....


----------



## scivolare

WingNut said:


> They look great on you! I had ordered 2 sizes (7.5 and 8) and sadly they were HUGE (lengthwise) on me. 7 is not available so I’m exchanging for a 6.5. And my normal size is 7.5!


The 6.5 is usually 37, which is the next size down from 38/7.5 Should work for you


----------



## juneping

WingNut said:


> They look great on you! I had ordered 2 sizes (7.5 and 8) and sadly they were HUGE (lengthwise) on me. 7 is not available so I’m exchanging for a 6.5. And my normal size is 7.5!


did your new size arrive?? how do you like them??


----------



## WingNut

juneping said:


> did your new size arrive?? how do you like them??



They did! Thanks for asking. Sorry for late reply...got them the day before leaving on vacation. I tried them on quickly and they seem to fit, so I’m keeping them. Success!


----------



## morgan20

I love Zara and just recently had a shopping splurge there.  However has  anyone noticed the huge amount of negative reviews they have been receiving lately.  As we speak I have never had a bad experience with them.


----------



## snibor

morgan20 said:


> I love Zara and just recently had a shopping splurge there.  However has  anyone noticed the huge amount of negative reviews they have been receiving lately.  As we speak I have never had a bad experience with them.



I’ve had quality issues with many items.  Still, they are a very reasonably priced option for those looking for fashionable pieces at low prices.


----------



## morgan20

snibor said:


> I’ve had quality issues with many items.  Still, they are a very reasonably priced option for those looking for fashionable pieces at low prices.



Hi there...most of the negative feedback is about their customer care/service...I do agree with you about their pricing affordable for most and the reductions in sales are great.


----------



## jackie100

Does anyone know how many more price drops there will be or is this the last? I don't know if items will drop more or if this is the lowest they will go.. Anyone know the exact date when the sale will end? Feb 1 or 2 etc?

It's stressful because you don't know if that is as cheap it's going to be or drop lower. I bought some stuff and then saw it drop even cheaper. Plus some times stuff is sold out but if you keep checking 20x a day sometimes certain sizes will be available...


----------



## Superbe

Have you seen that Zara changed their logo a few days ago?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Superbe said:


> View attachment 4328399
> 
> 
> Have you seen that Zara changed their logo a few days ago?



Yes and I suppose it takes time to get used to but I prefer the original logo. It was  simple and cleaner looking and seemed more in line with the brand.


----------



## WingNut

WingNut said:


> They did! Thanks for asking. Sorry for late reply...got them the day before leaving on vacation. I tried them on quickly and they seem to fit, so I’m keeping them. Success!


Meh. After I got back from my trip I was excited to wear the boots. Tried them on again with intent to wear to work....made it halfway across my kitchen before I realized they are way too narrow and actually hurt the bones of my feet. So back they went. Boo..


----------



## snibor

Bought this Chanel-esq jacket.


----------



## juneping

Superbe said:


> View attachment 4328399
> 
> 
> Have you seen that Zara changed their logo a few days ago?



i have the app on my phone and it changed few days ago? after the 2nd price decrease.......



WingNut said:


> Meh. After I got back from my trip I was excited to wear the boots. Tried them on again with intent to wear to work....made it halfway across my kitchen before I realized they are way too narrow and actually hurt the bones of my feet. So back they went. Boo..


oh sorry about that....


----------



## dharma

Superbe said:


> View attachment 4328399
> 
> 
> Have you seen that Zara changed their logo a few days ago?


This is awful. My old eyes read ZABA


----------



## myown

dharma said:


> This is awful. My old eyes read ZABA


exactly. the "R" is awful


----------



## Antonia

I still live Zara even though I don't care for the new logo!   Here are my new baggy jeans.


----------



## Antonia

Also the surplus field jacket,  and the white asymmetrical top and linen blend pants.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Ordered a few things from Zara today and also made a few purchases


----------



## P.Y.T.

I also order this beaded purse belt last week! Hopefully it will be here in a few days!


----------



## Antonia

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4389375
> View attachment 4389376
> View attachment 4389377
> View attachment 4389378
> View attachment 4389379
> View attachment 4389380
> View attachment 4389381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a few things from Zara today and also made a few purchases


I love that light olive trench in the first pic.  I have it in my basket.  Do you love it?  If you can model it I'd love to see it!!  [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Allshinythings

My most recent purchase. Going to Florida next week for vacation so thinking of wearing the jumpsuit for dinner and the green dress for a beach visit.


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## leemonada76

Bought this presumably for my daughter but I will be borrowing it!


----------



## Zucnarf

Bought this dress in black and white [emoji5]





Buttons go so well with Chanel necklace!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Zucnarf said:


> Bought this dress in black and white [emoji5]
> View attachment 4410333
> 
> View attachment 4410338
> 
> 
> Buttons go so well with Chanel necklace!



U look great in that dress.


----------



## snibor

Just realized the top I posted in lv thread is Zara.  It’s a v neck.


----------



## Zucnarf

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> U look great in that dress.



Thank you!
Can’t Wait to wear the white one!


----------



## Luv n bags

Zucnarf said:


> Bought this dress in black and white [emoji5]
> View attachment 4410333
> 
> View attachment 4410338
> 
> 
> Buttons go so well with Chanel necklace!



Because of you, I bought this dress.  Did you have a hard time getting out of it? Maybe it’s the 8 extra pounds I’m carrying around, lol!

Super sexy with a few buttons opened and a lace bra!


----------



## AnnZ

snibor said:


> Just realized the top I posted in lv thread is Zara.  It’s a v neck.
> 
> View attachment 4410766


Love you're outfit but I'm currently obsessed with that bag!


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Pants and shoes from Zara.

Pants in same style but in light blue on sale too!


----------



## hokatie

Just bought it yesterday.


----------



## Antonia

I have a question about Zara SRPLS.   I just ordered the new jumpsuit in the only size available,  a medium.   I know these SRPLS clothes run really big and I really wanted to order the small.  Will they make another batch of these or once they're sold out that's it?  Sometimes when something is very popular they make more but I'm just not sure about the SRPLS.   Right now it appears the jumpsuit is completely sold out.


----------



## Antonia

Ok,  I'm happy to report that the jumpsuit fits to a T!!! I love it and cannot wait to wear it!  It was worth all the money for sure because I was eyeing a Citizens version which is more than double the price.  Once I wear it I will model it here.  Here is the online photo for reference:


----------



## miss goose

Oh wow it’s stunning , I absolutely love it !


----------



## Zucnarf

Miso Fine said:


> Because of you, I bought this dress.  Did you have a hard time getting out of it? Maybe it’s the 8 extra pounds I’m carrying around, lol!
> 
> Super sexy with a few buttons opened and a lace bra!



Yaaaay
I am so glad![emoji5][emoji5]
Post pic! I agree about the lace bra and opened buttons!


----------



## P.Y.T.

A few random things from Zara! I ordered some stuff as well.. Hopefully it will get here next week.


----------



## designerdiva40

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4389375
> View attachment 4389376
> View attachment 4389377
> View attachment 4389378
> View attachment 4389379
> View attachment 4389380
> View attachment 4389381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a few things from Zara today and also made a few purchases


Hi I love the second jacket in the cream silk, could you share the code, I can’t find it on line. Thanks so much


----------



## P.Y.T.

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi I love the second jacket in the cream silk, could you share the code, I can’t find it on line. Thanks so much


Are you talking about the green and cream top? Their is no jacket in that post!?


----------



## P.Y.T.

@designerdiva40 -Maybe you’re talking about this jacket in my other post!? Hope this is the one.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Zara and H&M today


----------



## roxaana

anyone knows when the sale starts in Europe?


----------



## Antonia

Here I am with my favorite Zara tweed jacket!!


----------



## imlvholic

Seems like a sale is coming up. Do you guys know when?


----------



## P.Y.T.

imlvholic said:


> Seems like a sale is coming up. Do you guys know when?



Yes, the sale starts tomorrow in all stores!


----------



## Antonia

There are so many things I want on sale!  I did buy a new trench which I will post when it arrives.  In the meantime here I am wearing head to toe Zara.


----------



## maiiam

Does anyone know when the sale in Europe starts?


----------



## P.Y.T.

Just purchased a bunch of stuff online! I didn’t bother going into the store! It’s a zoo at the San Francisco location! I hope everything goes well with my order because a lot of stuff is already sold out.


----------



## wantitneedit

Antonia said:


> There are so many things I want on sale!  I did buy a new trench which I will post when it arrives.  In the meantime here I am wearing head to toe Zara.


hi, these look great on you.  Can you please tell me how the sizing goes on this style and what the product code is? i'm looking at the sale stock now....


----------



## Antonia

wantitneedit said:


> hi, these look great on you.  Can you please tell me how the sizing goes on this style and what the product code is? i'm looking at the sale stock now....


Hi!  Thanks!!  The sweater is from last year but the linen pants are more recent.   They run big.  I am wearing a small and they're almost still too big but I felt like the xs would be too tight.  Good luck!


----------



## P.Y.T.

So I had to go into Zara yesterday because my co worker had an order to pick up! While I was there I found the green pleated skirt that was totally sold out online!! I couldn’t believe it. I also found a really cute camel colored pleated skirt as well. As you can see pleated skirts are my JAM right now!


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## Firstchanellv28

Bought quite a number of pink Zara tops and pants with a vest


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving my tweed jacket and my pink top with frill sleeves


----------



## Antonia

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4469042
> View attachment 4469043
> View attachment 4469044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I had to go into Zara yesterday because my co worker had an order to pick up! While I was there I found the green pleated skirt that was totally sold out online!! I couldn’t believe it. I also found a really cute camel colored pleated skirt as well. As you can see pleated skirts are my JAM right now!


Love these!  I'm all about pleated skirts right now!!!


----------



## Antonia

My new puffy Zara purse in patent navy.  Love!!!


----------



## scivolare

They released the FW campaign this morning - do we know when it will actually be available to shop?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I was determined fast


----------



## Antonia

I can't wait to see the Fall '19 collection they're teasing with us in those pictures!!    I see so many things I want!!


----------



## ladysarah

Antonia said:


> There are so many things I want on sale!  I did buy a new trench which I will post when it arrives.  In the meantime here I am wearing head to toe Zara.


Off topic, but LOVE your ring....


----------



## legaldiva

Zara & Chanel are my favorite combo


----------



## Antonia

ladysarah said:


> Off topic, but LOVE your ring....


Thank you Lady Sarah!  My mom gave this to me a year ago because she either wasn't wearing it or it didn't fit her.  I recently realized it's Rachel Zoe!   The initials RZ are etched underneath.  I get so many compliments on this ring!


----------



## scivolare

Gah, I still haven't seen the items from the editorial, but I just placed a massive order, with my eyes still on a couple of things showing as "coming soon." They are truly knocking it out of the park this season!

The only thing that is really limiting me is the quantity of polyester. But some things are so beautiful, I'm going to at least try them on.


----------



## Antonia

scivolare said:


> Gah, I still haven't seen the items from the editorial, but I just placed a massive order, with my eyes still on a couple of things showing as "coming soon." They are truly knocking it out of the park this season!
> 
> The only thing that is really limiting me is the quantity of polyester. But some things are so beautiful, I'm going to at least try them on.


I agree!  It's killing me waiting for the new items and I keep seeing so many other things I want!!


----------



## scivolare

Antonia said:


> I agree!  It's killing me waiting for the new items and I keep seeing so many other things I want!!


I have 3 items for which I keep checking stock (I have also signed up for notifications), nevermind the stuff from the editorial :x.


----------



## scivolare

So I’m keeping very little from my massive order, which is ok because what I’m keeping I love. The shoes are really comfortable, and the sweater is a unique color. I’m thinking of getting a size up in it, because I like the styling of it completely closed and belted (and in current size it pulls slightly when closed). But most of all, I love the headband. I work with a lot of men and got so many comments yesterday - not necessarily positive but all disarming, so it actually created some bright spots during a tough day (in addition to just making me happy). 

Other than what is pictured, I’m keeping one headband, a set of hair clips, and the black poplin blouse that is featured in a ton of new outfits.


----------



## scivolare

Thoughts on these? I keep looking at them, but I don't know about actually wearing / styling them...


----------



## Antonia

scivolare said:


> Thoughts on these? I keep looking at them, but I don't know about actually wearing / styling them...
> View attachment 4519051


I love these boots but I'd love them more if they were black!


----------



## fabuleux

scivolare said:


> Thoughts on these? I keep looking at them, but I don't know about actually wearing / styling them...
> View attachment 4519051


A great alternative to Gucci!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> I love these boots but I'd love them more if they were black!


Here ya go. They come in black too.  
https://www.zara.com/us/en/flat-leather-moto-ankle-boots-p17160001.html


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Here ya go. They come in black too.
> https://www.zara.com/us/en/flat-leather-moto-ankle-boots-p17160001.html



Thanks Snibor!!


----------



## scivolare

snibor said:


> Here ya go. They come in black too.
> https://www.zara.com/us/en/flat-leather-moto-ankle-boots-p17160001.html


Oh darn! I didn’t think they would so I bought the last version off of Poshmark. I might prefer these though


----------



## Antonia

Just posted in OOTD thread.  My new Zara dress!!


----------



## Antonia

Good morning fellow Zara fans!  Today I'm finally wearing my Zara Surplus limited edition jumpsuit /flight suit that I bought a few months ago.  I love it!!


----------



## WingNut

Antonia said:


> Good morning fellow Zara fans!  Today I'm finally wearing my Zara Surplus limited edition jumpsuit /flight suit that I bought a few months ago.  I love it!!


That is seriously cute! did the belt come with it or did you bring that into the equation? It‘s perfection!


----------



## Antonia

WingNut said:


> That is seriously cute! did the belt come with it or did you bring that into the equation? It‘s perfection!


Thank you WingNut!!!  The bag and belt are also Zara.   The belt came with a linen jacket I bought last year....no longer have the jacket but kept the belt, lol!  I wear this belt often!!


----------



## scivolare

You look fabulous!


----------



## Antonia

Posted in ootd  thread too....my Zara shirtdress


----------



## Antonia

My striped Zara sweater


----------



## sarafria

Hi is this top formal enough for my kids school interview?


----------



## zen1965

sarafria said:


> View attachment 4564670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi is this top formal enough for my kids school interview?


I would choose something else TBH.


----------



## Antonia

All Zara except boots.


----------



## WingNut

Antonia said:


> All Zara except boots.


Love it!


----------



## Antonia

Zara tweed jacket and shoes


----------



## pikaachuu

Antonia said:


> Zara tweed jacket and shoes



Zara has the best tweed jackets/blazers. I have a baby blue one I've been saving for fall to wear with a baby blue Prada dress.


----------



## Antonia

pikaachuu said:


> Zara has the best tweed jackets/blazers. I have a baby blue one I've been saving for fall to wear with a baby blue Prada dress.


I agree!  I can't wait to see yours!!


----------



## Antonia

The fall collection just landed...the high end limited editions!  I just bought a few of the new bold gold jewelry pieces and one red croc embossed handbag with brass chain.  I also want to buy the new chunky gold belt to match but I think it's sold out...could be coming back, hopefully!


----------



## Louboutin329

hi! has anyone seen or tried these leather pants on yet? Curious on the fit and quality. TIA!


----------



## Antonia

I ended up sending back the items I ordered in the collection.  They were matching chunky brass jewelry pieces and I was not impressed with the quality...also the purse...I couldn't even figure out how to open the top clasp (frame purse).  Besides, it was smaller than I thought....so back it all went.  First time I was this disappointed with something from Zara.


----------



## coniglietta

I love Zara, but after working there for a while and seeing the quality of some of the clothes, I don't shop from there much anymore. It was nice to have the employee discount during sales. I really miss that. There are some solid items I think are worth it like jeans, jackets/coats, and shoes.


----------



## caramelize126

Antonia said:


> All Zara except boots.



I love this look! Are the top and middle (belt?) separate pieces?


----------



## Antonia

caramelize126 said:


> I love this look! Are the top and middle (belt?) separate pieces?


Hi, thanks!!  Yes, they are separate but I can see how it may look like one piece.


----------



## Luv n bags

Anyone know when the sale is? I have my eye on a blazer but I don’t want to pay full price.


----------



## dr3amimxage

They usually have their sale on dec 26


----------



## Luv n bags

dr3amimxage said:


> They usually have their sale on dec 26


Thank you!


----------



## dressaddict

Miso Fine said:


> Anyone know when the sale is? I have my eye on a blazer but I don’t want to pay full price.


If you cannot wait until after Christmas, the last several years they have done 30% for Black Friday sales. They start on Thursday online and Friday they offer it online and in stores. Just a warning : Last year, they had issues. I placed 3-4 orders and they seemed incapable of fulfilling one of them. After several weeks of no help for them, i had to file a complain with paypal to get my money back. I hope they learned from that experience.


----------



## Luv n bags

I purchased these ankle boots yesterday.  Heel is nice and low!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Probably returning this coat.  I really don’t need another.  Patiently waiting for the Zara sale.  I have my eyes on two things.


----------



## Antonia

Miso Fine said:


> I purchased these ankle boots yesterday.  Heel is nice and low!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4598057
> View attachment 4598058
> 
> Probably returning this coat.  I really don’t need another.  Patiently waiting for the Zara sale.  I have my eyes on two things.


WOW, I love these boots!  I don't remember seeing them before!  I can't wait for the sale too!  Is it next Friday?


----------



## Luv n bags

Antonia said:


> WOW, I love these boots!  I don't remember seeing them before!  I can't wait for the sale too!  Is it next Friday?



The SA was squirrelly about the date.

I love the subtle snakeskin pattern.  They come in red, too, but not snakeskin.


----------



## Luv n bags

I was watching a video on Insta about the Zara sale.  When they rolled up the gate, women were literally fighting inside.  Lol!
Nothing I wanted is on sale online.  I never shop in store on Black Friday.  I hate crowds,
Hope to see everyone’s goodies.


----------



## Luv n bags

Miso Fine said:


> I purchased these ankle boots yesterday.  Heel is nice and low!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4598057
> View attachment 4598058
> 
> Probably returning this coat.  I really don’t need another.  Patiently waiting for the Zara sale.  I have my eyes on two things.



These booties are on sale! Yay! $30 cheaper than I purchased them for.


----------



## randr21

coniglietta said:


> I love Zara, but after working there for a while and seeing the quality of some of the clothes, I don't shop from there much anymore. It was nice to have the employee discount during sales. I really miss that. There are some solid items I think are worth it like jeans, jackets/coats, and shoes.


I agree, I bought their basic suits bc of the great cut, but it was pilling after a few wears. I did have more success with their coats. Regarding their shoes, what's your recommendation on low heeled boots in leather?


----------



## randr21

Miso Fine said:


> I purchased these ankle boots yesterday.  Heel is nice and low!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4598057
> View attachment 4598058
> 
> Probably returning this coat.  I really don’t need another.  Patiently waiting for the Zara sale.  I have my eyes on two things.


What size are you usually and what Zara size did you get in these boots?


----------



## Luv n bags

randr21 said:


> What size are you usually and what Zara size did you get in these boots?



I’m usually a 5 or 5 1/2.  Depending on designer.  I got 36.  They didn’t have 35.5 for me to try and I like to use cushioned shoe pads in my boots.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I been eyeing on this! But ever since the Black Friday sale...my size isn’t available and now it sayin it available, I cannot still order it! Ugh.


----------



## Antonia

The big sale is on again.....I just ordered the Limited Edition tie front coat that retailed for $300 on sale now for $130...I ordered it thru the Zara app because you could order at 8:00...otherwise you have to wait until 10:00.  There's a chance the coat will be sold out by then...at least in my size!  I'll be sure to post a pic once I get it!!


----------



## Antonia

This is the coat I ordered....I hope I like it. Looks similar to this Prada coat:


----------



## Antonia

I don't know....what do you think?  It looked better on the size 0 model!


----------



## Suncatcher

Antonia said:


> I don't know....what do you think?  It looked better on the size 0 model!


It looks lovely on you, however, the sleeves need to be shortened.


----------



## Antonia

It's a nice coat but I wasn't wowed by it.  I'll sleep on it tonight a try it on again in the morning.


----------



## AndriasSch

I noticed this some time ago. I have been buying from Zara (and other Inditex stores) since I was a teenager, because it is everywhere in Spain, hard to avoid it. But around 2014 I stopped buying because I could barely wear it for more than 3 months, the fabric gets deformed in a weird way, it happened with my husband's pieces as well.
During 2016 we visited the Zara stores in Tokyo and recently in Seoul, and it shocked me how the quality there was significantly better while the prices were the same! And the clothes I bought are still in great condition. We decided not to buy anything from Zara in Spain ever again.


----------



## xiaoxiao

AndriasSch said:


> I noticed this some time ago. I have been buying from Zara (and other Inditex stores) since I was a teenager, because it is everywhere in Spain, hard to avoid it. But around 2014 I stopped buying because I could barely wear it for more than 3 months, the fabric gets deformed in a weird way, it happened with my husband's pieces as well.
> During 2016 we visited the Zara stores in Tokyo and recently in Seoul, and it shocked me how the quality there was significantly better while the prices were the same! And the clothes I bought are still in great condition. We decided not to buy anything from Zara in Spain ever again.




That is so so interesting! Do you think it’s Asia vs EU kind of thing, or just japan vs Spain?


----------



## AndriasSch

xiaoxiao said:


> That is so so interesting! Do you think it’s Asia vs EU kind of thing, or just japan vs Spain?



I can't say for other European countries, but a friend from Italy said she suspected the quality was dropping for what Zara sells over there, compared to other brands on the same price range like Massimo Dutti or Mango, which I agree.
We were wondering if they keep the better quality products for more competitive markets.


----------



## doni

I don’t think there would be a difference between Tokyo and Spain per se. But Zara offerings vary wildly over time (not so much across locations). Production is all over the place too. Some stuff is ok quality, most is rubbish. Now and then there is an item that is great. I find items manufactured in Spain or Portugal continue to be better made. And there are times when it is more likely to find better quality stuff, notably at the very beginning of a new season.


----------



## myown

doni said:


> I don’t think there would be a difference between Tokyo and Spain per se. But Zara offerings vary wildly over time (not so much across locations). Production is all over the place too. Some stuff is ok quality, most is rubbish. Now and then there is an item that is great. I find items manufactured in Spain or Portugal continue to be better made. And there are times when it is more likely to find better quality stuff, notably at the very beginning of a new season.


I agree. Same with Abercrombie and Fitch and H&M. If you are lucky, you find a piece that'll last a decade. Others with tear within a few weeks /washings.

As for H&M I prefer online shopping over the stores. the security tags may cause holes. I bought a bunch of ´baby rompers over the past 1.5 years and noticed the one I bought online last longer. some of the store-bought even tore while he still had the size (means very fast, as baby grow way too fast). I don't know where ZARA puts the security tags, but that's something to look at, if you buy clothes.


----------



## AndriasSch

doni said:


> I don’t think there would be a difference between Tokyo and Spain per se. But Zara offerings vary wildly over time (not so much across locations). Production is all over the place too. Some stuff is ok quality, most is rubbish. Now and then there is an item that is great. I find items manufactured in Spain or Portugal continue to be better made. And there are times when it is more likely to find better quality stuff, notably at the very beginning of a new season.



It's a shame, because many of the clothes I bought from Zara years ago did last me a long time, except for the cheap sale stuff, and it has been the case with what I bought overseas.
In Spain usually you'll find the ones manufactured in Bangladesh, Turkey and South Africa.



myown said:


> I agree. Same with Abercrombie and Fitch and H&M. If you are lucky, you find a piece that'll last a decade. Others with tear within a few weeks /washings.
> 
> As for H&M I prefer online shopping over the stores. the security tags may cause holes. I bought a bunch of ´baby rompers over the past 1.5 years and noticed the one I bought online last longer. some of the store-bought even tore while he still had the size (means very fast, as baby grow way too fast). I don't know where ZARA puts the security tags, but that's something to look at, if you buy clothes.



Thank you for the tip, I didn't consider the security tags, but it makes sense they with stress the fabric.


----------



## scivolare

I have a couple of things in my closet that are Zara and over 10 years old. But I also got a sweater I love this past season and there’s a hole at the wrist. Not ready to give it up though (it’s not visible). 
Zara totally did me in this season, I loved so much.

Has anyone experienced any shipping delays with the sale? I bought something the first night and it shipped the next morning. But I’ve placed a few more orders since then - Sunday and Monday and still “being prepared.” Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## myown

scivolare said:


> I have a couple of things in my closet that are Zara and over 10 years old. But I also got a sweater I love this past season and there’s a hole at the wrist. Not ready to give it up though (it’s not visible).
> Zara totally did me in this season, I loved so much.
> 
> Has anyone experienced any shipping delays with the sale? I bought something the first night and it shipped the next morning. But I’ve placed a few more orders since then - Sunday and Monday and still “being prepared.” Anyone else experiencing this?


Yes me. I placed reinforcers. The second one arrived on 31th the first still being prepared


----------



## scivolare

myown said:


> Yes me. I placed reinforcers. The second one arrived on 31th the first still being prepared


Argh, I started doing this as well. I placed 3 orders yesterday, 2 of them shipped, as well as the first one from the 29th. There’s just one item now I’m really hoping will ship from the 30th. The rest I can do without.


----------



## myown

myown said:


> Yes me. I placed reinforcers. The second one arrived on 31th the first still being prepared


„Reinforced“ ‍♀️ *pacepalm*


----------



## randr21

I went overboard w/ their outerwear based on my 1 fleece coat purchase last year. They have some nice belted light duster coats on sale.


----------



## scivolare

randr21 said:


> I went overboard w/ their outerwear based on my 1 fleece coat purchase last year. They have some nice belted light duster coats on sale.


I love their blazers and coats. They’ve don further markdowns today, and I bit on a yellow coat at 50% off!


----------



## randr21

scivolare said:


> I love their blazers and coats. They’ve don further markdowns today, and I bit on a yellow coat at 50% off!


When you're surrounded by black and greys, who doesn't want some color in winter. Love yellow, which one caught your eye?  I'm considering a pink or red myself.


----------



## scivolare

randr21 said:


> When you're surrounded by black and greys, who doesn't want some color in winter. Love yellow, which one caught your eye?  I'm considering a pink or red myself.






This one! I’m not sure it’ll fit. I’d tried the ML at full price and it was much too big. Will see how XS/S fits. Which pink and red ones? There was a burgundy one in store but I don’t recall seeing it online.


----------



## randr21

scivolare said:


> View attachment 4635660
> 
> 
> This one! I’m not sure it’ll fit. I’d tried the ML at full price and it was much too big. Will see how XS/S fits. Which pink and red ones? There was a burgundy one in store but I don’t recall seeing it online.


I love a structured coat, but that yellow is really just icing on the cake. Can't wait to hear how you fare with the smaller size. 

I just ordered this fuschia one. There was a red non belted one in the store, but I can't find it online. Maybe just a return? All these colors make me happy.


----------



## randr21

I also picked up their 100% cashmere sweater. I wonder how it compares to uniqlo...


----------



## scivolare

randr21 said:


> I love a structured coat, but that yellow is really just icing on the cake. Can't wait to hear how you fare with the smaller size.
> 
> I just ordered this fuschia one. There was a red non belted one in the store, but I can't find it online. Maybe just a return? All these colors make me happy.
> View attachment 4635835


That shade of pink is so pretty! Does it have a drop shoulder? I admit, I prefer more structure in my coats than what Zara mostly offered this past season. I got a stunning stone one though for my birthday (not drop shoulder).

I only have one cashmere sweater from Zara, and it was a super thick knit. It does have some pretty large pills on it, but I love it. Not a fan of Uniqlo cashmere...


----------



## randr21

scivolare said:


> That shade of pink is so pretty! Does it have a drop shoulder? I admit, I prefer more structure in my coats than what Zara mostly offered this past season. I got a stunning stone one though for my birthday (not drop shoulder).
> 
> I only have one cashmere sweater from Zara, and it was a super thick knit. It does have some pretty large pills on it, but I love it. Not a fan of Uniqlo cashmere...


I can't stand pill-y cashmere, so back they went. Considering their price, I'd rather go with a coat. Yes, the fuschia are all drop shoulder. They're great for throwing on and the belted look gives it shape.


----------



## randr21

Isabel Marant wannabe, on sale for $36. Worth it for 66% poly, 34% acrylic?


----------



## randr21

Pretty soft for faux, but not sure about seam down the middle. Now on sale for $18.


----------



## randr21

Balloon sleeve fan here. I'd go up a size though except they're sold out online.


----------



## scivolare

randr21 said:


> Isabel Marant wannabe, on sale for $36. Worth it for 66% poly, 34% acrylic?
> View attachment 4636568


Love the gray sweater and the balloon sleeve knit! Is that navy?

thought of you today because I saw the fuchsia cost in my store


----------



## randr21

scivolare said:


> Love the gray sweater and the balloon sleeve knit! Is that navy?
> 
> thought of you today because I saw the fuchsia cost in my store [emoji3]


Bad lighting, it's actually a heathered blue. Still considering returning... I went in to return the pleather dress and saw the fuschia coat. Way too long on me. Will probably return when I get it.


----------



## scivolare

randr21 said:


> Bad lighting, it's actually a heathered blue. Still considering returning... I went in to return the pleather dress and saw the fuschia coat. Way too long on me. Will probably return when I get it.



bummer on the coat! My yellow one came yesterday and it fits perfectly. I am wondering if my height means I need to move the buttons slightly though  (I’m fairly short). I really love Zara, but can’t believe how inconsistent sizing has been!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Got my coats!!  Price is not bad either.  I got XS.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Antonia said:


> I don't know....what do you think?  It looked better on the size 0 model!


Love it!!!


----------



## scivolare

Don't know if I'm too late to put this out there, but there have been ALOT of popbacks today. I scored some things I've been waiting weeks for, and they are marked down to almost nothing ($130 dress for $25)


----------



## randr21

Has anyone had any luck returning an online item to the store a few days after the 30 day policy? Or a store credit works too.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Just popping in to say, Zara is killing it right now. The belted hooded coat is so soft and nice (I got it in black and am thinking of another color) and the faux leather items are actually pretty great - I got the shorts, which are really culottes (these are huge in size though), the midi skirt, and the long coat. These boots are actually really nice The Row rip-offs, although I will change out the metallic laces. 
For me Zara can be a complete miss but I'm keeping most of what I ordered, very happy!


----------



## scivolare

QuelleFromage said:


> Just popping in to say, Zara is killing it right now. The belted hooded coat is so soft and nice (I got it in black and am thinking of another color) and the faux leather items are actually pretty great - I got the shorts, which are really culottes (these are huge in size though), the midi skirt, and the long coat. These boots are actually really nice The Row rip-offs, although I will change out the metallic laces.
> For me Zara can be a complete miss but I'm keeping most of what I ordered, very happy!



I really went crazy last season, and there’s a lot of things tempting me this season as well. I’m dying to see the military coat that is currently displayed in sepia on the main page.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I got the belted hooded coat too in ecru color. I also have a pink one which i got on sale for $29. 



QuelleFromage said:


> Just popping in to say, Zara is killing it right now. The belted hooded coat is so soft and nice (I got it in black and am thinking of another color) and the faux leather items are actually pretty great - I got the shorts, which are really culottes (these are huge in size though), the midi skirt, and the long coat. These boots are actually really nice The Row rip-offs, although I will change out the metallic laces.
> For me Zara can be a complete miss but I'm keeping most of what I ordered, very happy!


----------



## Antonia

I just ordered these!!! 
https://www.zara.com/us/en/padded-heeled-leather-sandals-p11310510.html?v1=39520319&v2=1445759


----------



## randr21

First time seeing someone wearing same thing as me on the train. Snapped a pic since her outfit is something I'd totally wear.

Zara coat F/W 2019


----------



## IntheOcean

randr21 said:


> First time seeing someone wearing same thing as me on the train. Snapped a pic since her outfit is something I'd totally wear.
> 
> Zara coat F/W 2019
> View attachment 4666449
> View attachment 4666450


I really like this silhouette. Cozy and elegant at the same time. Looks good on you!


----------



## BooYah

randr21 said:


> First time seeing someone wearing same thing as me on the train. Snapped a pic since her outfit is something I'd totally wear.
> 
> Zara coat F/W 2019
> View attachment 4666449
> View attachment 4666450



Love this look!
Didn’t this coat come in mink and navy?


----------



## BooYah

Antonia said:


> I just ordered these!!!
> https://www.zara.com/us/en/padded-heeled-leather-sandals-p11310510.html?v1=39520319&v2=1445759



I saw these too but didn’t purchase (yet).
Please post pics when they arrive and if you think they are comfy TYSM


----------



## BooYah

randr21 said:


> Has anyone had any luck returning an online item to the store a few days after the 30 day policy? Or a store credit works too.




Missing window by 1 day, I recently attempted to return online purchase to store but they were unable to process because system wouldn’t allow it. They will issue merchandise credit after return window is closed as long as item is accompanied by original receipt.


----------



## randr21

IntheOcean said:


> I really like this silhouette. Cozy and elegant at the same time. Looks good on you!


Thanks [emoji4], unstructured + belted coats were a popular silhouette for sure this winter. It's such a relief when you wear a chunky knit and you don't have to struggle to put your coat on without the sleeves bunching up.


----------



## randr21

BooYah said:


> Love this look!
> Didn’t this coat come in mink and navy?


Came in light beige and camel and the brown, but Zara had quite a few belted styles at different prices & fabric contents so it's hard to tell from pics. This coat had a big slit on each side as you can see in the 2nd pic.


----------



## BooYah

randr21 said:


> Came in light beige and camel and the brown, but Zara had quite a few belted styles at different prices & fabric contents so it's hard to tell from pics. This coat had a big slit on each side as you can see in the 2nd pic.
> View attachment 4666751
> View attachment 4666752



those coats are gorgeous! the ones I purchased last season are slightly different than these


----------



## BooYah

Navy


----------



## BooYah

Dark camel


----------



## BooYah

All of the belted coats were beautiful at Zara F/W season


----------



## randr21

BooYah said:


> those coats are gorgeous! the ones I purchased last season are slightly different than these



I think they keep making them since they sold well.  Like my teddy one from Zara last year was remade this year, in almost same color, but shorter.  Will pop back with other coat pics as the weather cooperates.


----------



## randr21

BooYah said:


> Dark camel


Love the color, so luxe looking!  And of course I'm a fan of the belted look.  Totally agree that Zara does some really lovely designs, especially their coats recently, though I've heard ppl say that their quality has gone down.


----------



## BooYah

randr21 said:


> I think they keep making them since they sold well.  Like my teddy one from Zara last year was remade this year, in almost same color, but shorter.  Will pop back with other coat pics as the weather cooperates.





randr21 said:


> Love the color, so luxe looking!  And of course I'm a fan of the belted look.  Totally agree that Zara does some really lovely designs, especially their coats recently, though I've heard ppl say that their quality has gone down.



I really hope they continue making coats in this style (long, slim, belted) as I do find this fit to be more classic and timeless, at least to me. 

Unfortunately, i would also have to agree about the declining quality throughout the years. I have a few fitted suit jackets/matching trousers purchased in 80s & 90s from Zara and they’re actually still in great condition. But the pants and blouses I’ve bought for past decade have come apart at the seams following a few wears and even the cotton tees develop holes after a few washes - even if I hung them up to dry


----------



## randr21

BooYah said:


> I really hope they continue making coats in this style (long, slim, belted) as I do find this fit to be more classic and timeless, at least to me.
> 
> Unfortunately, i would also have to agree about the declining quality throughout the years. I have a few fitted suit jackets/matching trousers purchased in 80s & 90s from Zara and they’re actually still in great condition. But the pants and blouses I’ve bought for past decade have come apart at the seams following a few wears and even the cotton tees develop holes after a few washes - even if I hung them up to dry



When it comes to clothing, furniture, nothing is as good as they used to make it. I have to be very picky about what to buy from zara and others like it, not only bc my wardrobe space is limited, but also I want to buy conscientiously. 

For inspiration, like the color and style.


----------



## imlvholic

When is the next sale guys? There’s so much stuff i love [emoji177] [emoji30]


----------



## m45ha

Hi, What is everyone's experience with Zara leather shoes? I got these boots, and though they are nice they are "expensive" for Zara, so I wonder if it is worth keeping them....


----------



## Antonia

BooYah said:


> I saw these too but didn’t purchase (yet).
> Please post pics when they arrive and if you think they are comfy TYSM


Sorry it took so long to reply.  I love the look of these.  They're a little tricky to walk in at first because my feet wanted to slide out of them but once I had them on for a few min it got easier as my feet were sticking to the shoe better if this makes sense.   Here are a couple of pictures.... Please ignore my unpolished toenails,  lol!


----------



## BooYah

Antonia said:


> Sorry it took so long to reply.  I love the look of these.  They're a little tricky to walk in at first because my feet wanted to slide out of them but once I had them on for a few min it got easier as my feet were sticking to the shoe better if this makes sense.   Here are a couple of pictures.... Please ignore my unpolished toenails,  lol!



omg thank you for posting! They are so cute for spring and summer seasons. You look fabulous in them  
How do you find sizing? TTS? I will definitely pick up a pair (or two)  
Can you see where they were made? Usually they mark it under the strap instead of the sole I think, thank you!
thanks so much again for the photos


----------



## Antonia

BooYah said:


> omg thank you for posting! They are so cute for spring and summer seasons. You look fabulous in them
> How do you find sizing? TTS? I will definitely pick up a pair (or two)
> Can you see where they were made? Usually they mark it under the strap instead of the sole I think, thank you!
> thanks so much again for the photos


Thank you!!  I just looked and it's Vietnam!  I was not expecting that but it seems even Coach makes their bags there now.
I'm so tempted to get the blue pair and I just noticed there's a lower heel version of these in both black and blue...here is the link:

https://www.zara.com/us/en/cross-st...&v2=1445759#selectedColor=009&origin=shopcart


----------



## randr21

Quick review on this dress.  Cute, but itchy.  Not flattering on me, but if you've got more curves or like your legs, it'll look great...


----------



## Antonia

randr21 said:


> Quick review on this dress.  Cute, but itchy.  Not flattering on me, but if you've got more curves or like your legs, it'll look great...


This is cute!!!


----------



## Sterntalerli

m45ha said:


> Hi, What is everyone's experience with Zara leather shoes? I got these boots, and though they are nice they are "expensive" for Zara, so I wonder if it is worth keeping them....
> View attachment 4681880


I always buy my leather shoes at Zara. Good price-quality ratio


----------



## BooYah

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  I just looked and it's Vietnam!  I was not expecting that but it seems even Coach makes their bags there now.
> I'm so tempted to get the blue pair and I just noticed there's a lower heel version of these in both black and blue...here is the link:
> 
> https://www.zara.com/us/en/cross-st...&v2=1445759#selectedColor=009&origin=shopcart



wow, thank you - the lower heeled version looks cute too, i guess more kitten-heel style?
so adorable, i just may have to get those  TYSM


----------



## BooYah

randr21 said:


> Quick review on this dress.  Cute, but itchy.  Not flattering on me, but if you've got more curves or like your legs, it'll look great...



this is so lovely


----------



## Hq8

Wait delivery to my online order.. So excited... Under quarntaine


----------



## Antonia

They've updated the website today with the SS20 limited edition campaign.  It's a little over the top.  I do like some things though.


----------



## scivolare

Antonia said:


> They've updated the website today with the SS20 limited edition campaign.  It's a little over the top.  I do like some things though.


I’ve been waiting for that officer coat! I haven’t pulled the trigger and have been hemming and hawing all day. Thoughts? In a video it reads much more green and I’m not into that at all.


----------



## coniglietta

imlvholic said:


> When is the next sale guys? There’s so much stuff i love [emoji177] [emoji30]



Sales are usually 2x a year in July/August and then around December/February. Sometimes select items willpower be discounted for Black Firday. I was a former Zara SA so I remember those times...so busy. If you sign up for emails on the website you'll get notified when sales are coming.


----------



## Antonia

scivolare said:


> I’ve been waiting for that officer coat! I haven’t pulled the trigger and have been hemming and hawing all day. Thoughts? In a video it reads much more green and I’m not into that at all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711963
> View attachment 4711964


This coat is gorgeous (and a little pricey!).  Do you think you will wear it enough to make the cost per wear worth it?


----------



## randr21

Antonia said:


> They've updated the website today with the SS20 limited edition campaign.  It's a little over the top.  I do like some things though.


Not a fan of the collection, which is good bc there are lots of things I like from their regular collection.


----------



## randr21

scivolare said:


> I’ve been waiting for that officer coat! I haven’t pulled the trigger and have been hemming and hawing all day. Thoughts? In a video it reads much more green and I’m not into that at all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711963
> View attachment 4711964


I feel like you have Have to be tall to carry this length of properly, unless you alter? Not sure it's that wearable to offset the total cost.


----------



## scivolare

Antonia said:


> This coat is gorgeous (and a little pricey!).  Do you think you will wear it enough to make the cost per wear worth it?



i thought about it yesterday and I really don’t think so. The details are beautiful but I’m afraid of the potential green color



randr21 said:


> I feel like you have Have to be tall to carry this length of properly, unless you alter? Not sure it's that wearable to offset the total cost.



I agree! And I’m definitely short! The gold details are really attractive to me but the overall shape - I don’t think so. 

thank you both for your help!


----------



## Tykhe

scivolare said:


> i thought about it yesterday and I really don’t think so. The details are beautiful but I’m afraid of the potential green color
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! And I’m definitely short! The gold details are really attractive to me but the overall shape - I don’t think so.
> 
> thank you both for your help!


I purchased this on a whim the other day. Waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## Antonia

Tykhe said:


> I purchased this on a whim the other day. Waiting for it to arrive.


Be sure to post mod pics...please!!!


----------



## Tykhe

Antonia said:


> Be sure to post mod pics...please!!!


Here it is! I rather like the color when paired with pink.


----------



## Antonia

Tykhe said:


> Here it is! I rather like the color when paired with pink.


Wow, it's a showstopper!   Love how you styled it!!!!


----------



## Tykhe

Antonia said:


> Wow, it's a showstopper!   Love how you styled it!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## caramelize126

I know that the return policy has been extended to until 30 days after the stores reopen, but does anyone know if we can still mail in returns? Are mail-in returns actually being processed?
I'm afraid that if i mail it back, it will just be sitting outside a warehouse somewhere...


----------



## south-of-france

Yes it worked here (Europe)!


----------



## scivolare

Tykhe said:


> Here it is! I rather like the color when paired with pink.


It’s lovely on you! Is it more green or gray? And do you mind if I ask how tall you are? How does it run size wise?

thanks!


----------



## Sterntalerli

caramelize126 said:


> I know that the return policy has been extended to until 30 days after the stores reopen, but does anyone know if we can still mail in returns? Are mail-in returns actually being processed?
> I'm afraid that if i mail it back, it will just be sitting outside a warehouse somewhere...


I returned sth this week and it got processed. (EU)


----------



## Tykhe

scivolare said:


> It’s lovely on you! Is it more green or gray? And do you mind if I ask how tall you are? How does it run size wise?
> 
> thanks!


It is a greenish gray. I actually wanted a green coat but I was pretty pleased with how this turned out. I am 5’8”. It is true to size. This is a medium and I normally wear a medium in Zara sizes.  My only criticism is that the seams feel a little flimsy. Whenever I move my arms I could feel the elbow seams stretching lol. Then again, this is Zara after all. It won’t last forever.

This is a full body pic.


----------



## scivolare

Tykhe said:


> It is a greenish gray. I actually wanted a green coat but I was pretty pleased with how this turned out. I am 5’8”. It is true to size. This is a medium and I normally wear a medium in Zara sizes.  My only criticism is that the seams feel a little flimsy. Whenever I move my arms I could feel the elbow seams stretching lol. Then again, this is Zara after all. It won’t last forever.
> 
> This is a full body pic.



thank you! It really is lovely on you


----------



## Tykhe

scivolare said:


> thank you! It really is lovely on you


Thanks!!!


----------



## fettfleck

Tykhe said:


> It is a greenish gray. I actually wanted a green coat but I was pretty pleased with how this turned out. I am 5’8”. It is true to size. This is a medium and I normally wear a medium in Zara sizes.  My only criticism is that the seams feel a little flimsy. Whenever I move my arms I could feel the elbow seams stretching lol. Then again, this is Zara after all. It won’t last forever.
> 
> This is a full body pic.



Thank you for posting this! I love how the coat looks on you! Had to order it, too and it came today. I love it. 
I agree that the seams would have been much nicer when they were finished and when there would be less frilling - but I guess that is the style of that piece...


----------



## Antonia

I keep forgetting to post my pics of my latest Zara items....lately it's been jeans. I'll post now.


----------



## Antonia

3 different pairs of jeans.... My fave are the high waist balloon roll up jeans (last 2 pics).  They are a heavy 100% cotton jean...I feel like they'll last forever!!


----------



## Antonia

I also just ordered this skirt...it sold out rather quickly and now you have to go on a wait list again!  I can't wait to wear it!!


----------



## Antonia

Here is my new top I got yesterday


----------



## Antonia

Just ordered two more jeans...one pair of baggy white jeans and the other a pair of destroyed boyfriend style...my 'suggested size' was not in stock so I ordered the next size down....fingers crossed they fit.   I will post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Hq8

Hq8 said:


> Wait delivery to my online order.. So excited... Under quarntaine


 Still wait my order 1month and 2 weeks,  still part lockdown 3 weeks more I can not buy new clothes also I need new sport shoes.


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Here is my new top I got yesterday


Love the top! And the necklace and bracelet too, of course. They elevate the outfit so nicely.


----------



## Antonia

IntheOcean said:


> Love the top! And the necklace and bracelet too, of course. They elevate the outfit so nicely.


Thank you IntheOcean!!


----------



## Antonia

Wearing my new Zara heels today
Please excuse my unpainted toenails.


----------



## fendifemale

Antonia said:


> Wearing my new Zara heels today
> Please excuse my unpainted toenails.


I love them! Plus I know about the pedicure struggle all to well.


----------



## Antonia

fendifemale said:


> I love them! Plus I know about the pedicure struggle all to well.


Thanks fendifemale!!!    I know, right?


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Just got the chanel espardilles dupe. I own the gucci dupe and they are real leather and awesome quality. I have that little baguette type purse in moc croc and it is so chic.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Sorry, the purse is this one.


----------



## mularice

Picked up some pieces in the sale (online and instore).
Shops have opened yesterday in London. I grabbed the beige dress and black sweater online but the black dress and belt were sold out online and I happened to go out yesterday for my birthday and found them in store. Due to social distancing, the store was so calm to shop the sale! Been looking for the belt for some time after seeing it all over IG on fashion bloggers.

Has anyone else picked up Zara sale pieces?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ @*mularice*

I love the black dress !


----------



## mularice

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ @*mularice*
> 
> I love the black dress !


Thanks! It’s longer on me than the model as I’m a bit short! This was one of the pieces from in store. I hope it will be versatile - in colder weather I could layer a long sleeve inside.


----------



## Sandar

I’m buying these separates from Zara and will wear them as a suit. Is there anyone who has them? I think the blazer is a bit oversized so I’m gonna size it down. With trousers, should I size them up or just take my regular size? I have a pear shaped body with petite figure, so, it’s tricky when it comes to pants shopping. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

blazer:








						DOUBLE-BREASTED BUTTONED BLAZER
					

Long sleeve blazer with a lapel collar. Featuring front flap pockets, a back vent and front double-breasted fastening with metallic buttons.   MODEL HEIGHT: 177 CM




					m.zara.com
				




trousers:








						FLARED TROUSERS
					

Mid waist trousers with front pockets and flared hems, featuring a front zip and metal hook fastening.  HEIGHT OF MODEL: 177 cm. / 69.6″




					m.zara.com


----------



## mularice

I wore the beige ruffle dress today that I bought from the Zara sale and paired it with the belt too.
I think it looks quite cute! Bf thought it wasn’t casual enough for an afternoon of browsing shops though, so I wore white sneakers to dress it down.


----------



## Antonia

mularice said:


> I wore the beige ruffle dress today that I bought from the Zara sale and paired it with the belt too.
> I think it looks quite cute! Bf thought it wasn’t casual enough for an afternoon of browsing shops though, so I wore white sneakers to dress it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764324


This is cute!!  I always add a belt when I can...it elevates the look all the time!


----------



## Antonia

I would try to use the size guide they provide on the listing.  I would either try your normal size or size up 1 and you can always have it tailored to fit you better.  I hope this was helpful.  Good luck!


----------



## mularice

Antonia said:


> This is cute!!  I always add a belt when I can...it elevates the look all the time!


Thanks!
Yes I love a good belt - it helps me add shape and define my waist. Sometimes I look a bit dumpy without it.


----------



## shoemetheworld

mularice said:


> I wore the beige ruffle dress today that I bought from the Zara sale and paired it with the belt too.
> I think it looks quite cute! Bf thought it wasn’t casual enough for an afternoon of browsing shops though, so I wore white sneakers to dress it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764324


Love how this turned out! There's something about the sneakers and dresses combo that makes for such an effortlessly stylish outfit.


----------



## mularice

shoemetheworld said:


> Love how this turned out! There's something about the sneakers and dresses combo that makes for such an effortlessly stylish outfit.


Thanks!
Yes I was thinking sandals but sneakers always makes me think of clean dressed down style.
Bf warmed up to the outfit once I put the sneakers on. Otherwise he said the ruffles looked a bit too much.


----------



## Sandar

Antonia said:


> I would try to use the size guide they provide on the listing.  I would either try your normal size or size up 1 and you can always have it tailored to fit you better.  I hope this was helpful.  Good luck!



Thank you. I’ll size up just to be safe.❤️


----------



## Antonia

mularice said:


> Thanks!
> Yes I was thinking sandals but sneakers always makes me think of clean dressed down style.
> Bf warmed up to the outfit once I put the sneakers on. Otherwise he said the ruffles looked a bit too much.


Yes, the sneakers look great and you could easily switch to heels for a more formal evening look!!!


----------



## Antonia

Sandar said:


> Thank you. I’ll size up just to be safe.❤


Let us know how you made out!!


----------



## shoemetheworld

I've been so in love with all of Zara's spring summer stuff. Got to wear this romper out to Father's Day lunch on a patio!


----------



## Antonia

Zara is having a big sale


----------



## periogirl28

Zara dress + Hermes Kelly. Thanks for letting me share here.


----------



## shoemetheworld

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4770952
> 
> Zara dress + Hermes Kelly. Thanks for letting me share here.


Love this dress!! I was considering purchasing it. How tall are you, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## periogirl28

shoemetheworld said:


> Love this dress!! I was considering purchasing it. How tall are you, if you don't mind me asking?


I’m 5”1.


----------



## shoemetheworld

periogirl28 said:


> I’m 5”1.


Omg height twins! I'll have to see if this dress is still in stock at my Zara. Thanks!!


----------



## sashnash

I love Zara. Nice to wear with luxury accessories. I find that if you look carefully, you can also find dupes in the store which is amazing as they are good quality dupes most of the time.


----------



## mularice

Wearing my recent sale purchase dress. Restaurants were finally able to open yesterday in the UK.


----------



## sashnash

it looks so classy!


----------



## Antonia

I just bought this limited edition hoodie...I loved the color!!


----------



## randr21

Antonia said:


> Zara is having a big sale



I've only startes looking at zara sales last week and not much left. However, I still managed to make 3 big orders. At 12.99 per item, I will have to see which ones make the cut. Half the fun has been stalking my size. 

Saw your lovely teal sweats. Are you still enjoying it? I saw some with half cotton half poly and was wondering how they wash.


----------



## Antonia

randr21 said:


> I've only startes looking at zara sales last week and not much left. However, I still managed to make 3 big orders. At 12.99 per item, I will have to see which ones make the cut. Half the fun has been stalking my size.
> 
> Saw your lovely teal sweats. Are you still enjoying it? I saw some with half cotton half poly and was wondering how they wash.


The strangest thing happened with this order...usually when I place an order, it is on my door step within 3 business days, even during covid!  This last order I placed on the 8th.... I hadn't seen any updates for over 10 days!  I called Zara they said everything looks fine, they didn't see any issues with the order and it was scheduled to arrive by the 20th.  They really couldn't answer what was taking so long.  I got so fed up I cancelled the order on Friday!  I don't know if that hoodie is still available because it was limited edition.


----------



## mularice

Antonia said:


> The strangest thing happened with this order...usually when I place an order, it is on my door step within 3 business days, even during covid!  This last order I placed on the 8th.... I hadn't seen any updates for over 10 days!  I called Zara they said everything looks fine, they didn't see any issues with the order and it was scheduled to arrive by the 20th.  They really couldn't answer what was taking so long.  I got so fed up I cancelled the order on Friday!  I don't know if that hoodie is still available because it was limited edition.


I just bought a playsuit I’ve been stalking (full price new season) and am having it delivered to store. Not sure what size I am so ordered two sizes at different times when available. One is getting delivered to my local store and is still “being prepared” the other size I ordered a day after and couldn’t get it delivered to my local so had to pick a different store. It got processed and has been delivered for pick up already. So bizarre. But guessing it’s due to covid and logistics.
This is UK though.


----------



## scivolare

Antonia said:


> The strangest thing happened with this order...usually when I place an order, it is on my door step within 3 business days, even during covid!  This last order I placed on the 8th.... I hadn't seen any updates for over 10 days!  I called Zara they said everything looks fine, they didn't see any issues with the order and it was scheduled to arrive by the 20th.  They really couldn't answer what was taking so long.  I got so fed up I cancelled the order on Friday!  I don't know if that hoodie is still available because it was limited edition.



it’s definitely not uncommon for there to be delays during their sale. Ive experiences shipping delays, but they usually expedite the shipping once they get it out the door.

I picked up a few beautiful things during the sale, including that gorgeous summer coat I was hemming and hawing At $300 for $70.




it’s a bit snug but trying to keep calm and keto on (after regaining a few pounds in early July).

Also bought:









still debating:




(it’s gorgeous but I’m short and it’s snug)

returned:




(Love it but quality)




(super overwhelming for petites. Even the XS drowned me and I’m a US 8!)


----------



## mularice

Excuse the ridiculous pose, my photographer (bf) was in an impatient mood and I ended up with rubbish outfit photos. This was genuinely the best one despite my stupid face and pose.

Full Zara outfit - bodysuit and skirt from current season.

I also just got this playsuit and I love it! Very cute and very comfortable!


----------



## randr21

scivolare said:


> it’s definitely not uncommon for there to be delays during their sale. Ive experiences shipping delays, but they usually expedite the shipping once they get it out the door.
> 
> I picked up a few beautiful things during the sale, including that gorgeous summer coat I was hemming and hawing At $300 for $70.
> 
> View attachment 4795834
> 
> 
> it’s a bit snug but trying to keep calm and keto on (after regaining a few pounds in early July).
> 
> Also bought:
> 
> View attachment 4795830
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795832
> 
> View attachment 4795831
> 
> 
> still debating:
> 
> View attachment 4795836
> 
> 
> (it’s gorgeous but I’m short and it’s snug)
> 
> returned:
> 
> View attachment 4795833
> 
> 
> (Love it but quality)
> 
> View attachment 4795835
> 
> 
> (super overwhelming for petites. Even the XS drowned me and I’m a US 8!)



Great pieces and that coat price is crazy. I've been stalking the sales and it's really hard not to buy everything.


----------



## scivolare

mularice said:


> Excuse the ridiculous pose, my photographer (bf) was in an impatient mood and I ended up with rubbish outfit photos. This was genuinely the best one despite my stupid face and pose.
> 
> Full Zara outfit - bodysuit and skirt from current season.
> 
> I also just got this playsuit and I love it! Very cute and very comfortable!
> View attachment 4795842
> View attachment 4795849



that play suit looks super cute!




randr21 said:


> Great pieces and that coat price is crazy. I've been stalking the sales and it's really hard not to buy everything.


YES! I couldn’t resist it on sale. And the slightly snug size was the way to go given my height. Larger size and the shoulders are way too big, and it becomes tent like in the bottom half.

Zara’s sales can definitely make me go crazy. I definitely got several good things, but I went *insane* during their winter sale. I got maybe double or triple the amount of items in multiple sizes (so many returns). ButI feel like things popped back up much more frequently in the winter sale.


----------



## Antonia

scivolare said:


> it’s definitely not uncommon for there to be delays during their sale. Ive experiences shipping delays, but they usually expedite the shipping once they get it out the door.
> 
> I picked up a few beautiful things during the sale, including that gorgeous summer coat I was hemming and hawing At $300 for $70.
> 
> View attachment 4795834
> 
> 
> it’s a bit snug but trying to keep calm and keto on (after regaining a few pounds in early July).
> 
> Also bought:
> 
> View attachment 4795830
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795832
> 
> View attachment 4795831
> 
> 
> still debating:
> 
> View attachment 4795836
> 
> 
> (it’s gorgeous but I’m short and it’s snug)
> 
> returned:
> 
> View attachment 4795833
> 
> 
> (Love it but quality)
> 
> View attachment 4795835
> 
> 
> (super overwhelming for petites. Even the XS drowned me and I’m a US 8!)


Wow, I can't believe you got that coat for $70!!!  I was looking for it but couldn't find it.  I'm sure it's completely sold out now!
Congrats on your find!!


----------



## randr21

Sale finds outfit. I think top was 16 and denim skirt was 10.


----------



## mularice

New playsuit and I love it. Very light and airy and perfect for the current heatwave we are having in London!
Paired it with a Zara bag from last year.


----------



## Antonia

LIMITED EDITION TRENCH COAT
					

Long sleeve trench coat with lapel collar. Tonal matching belt. Front pockets. Front double breasted button closure.




					www.zara.com
				



Just bought this because I fell in love with the color...it's so different!  This trench is made in Spain too.  I'll be sure to post pics once it arrives.  I hope I love it because it wasn't cheap.  I have been looking for something lightweight with no lining.


----------



## Antonia

I also bought this denim shirt in a small since it's oversized.  It can double as a jacket and I can see myself wearing it tucked into a pleated midi skirt.


----------



## eunaddict

Does anyone know if you can order from another state's Zara stores? Will they deliver if the item is OOS online?


----------



## Antonia

Here I am wearing the new mauve trench


----------



## Antonia

My new quilted denim bag with chunky brass shoulder strap.  I added the costume Chanel pin.


----------



## randr21

Antonia said:


> My new quilted denim bag with chunky brass shoulder strap.  I added the costume Chanel pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842780
> View attachment 4842781



Genius touch with the brooch. I love being able to use an item to multi-task. The tone of it looks perfectly matched to the denim.


----------



## Antonia

randr21 said:


> Genius touch with the brooch. I love being able to use an item to multi-task. The tone of it looks perfectly matched to the denim.


Thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

Here is my new equestrian shirt dress.  An instant favorite!!


----------



## Antonia

Oversized denim shirt


----------



## mularice

Patiently waiting for this long cardigan coat to come back into stock! Reminds me of the Max Mara ones without the price tag.
I also missed out on a similar one last year from Mango. I’m just concerned it may be a bit too long for my height (5”3 ish)


----------



## Antonia

mularice said:


> Patiently waiting for this long cardigan coat to come back into stock! Reminds me of the Max Mara ones without the price tag.
> I also missed out on a similar one last year from Mango. I’m just concerned it may be a bit too long for my height (5”3 ish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861785
> View attachment 4861786


This looks so cozy!!!  I hope you get it!!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Hi,

do you by any chance know the code for this item? I tried to find it on zara but couldn’t find it. 




mularice said:


> Patiently waiting for this long cardigan coat to come back into stock! Reminds me of the Max Mara ones without the price tag.
> I also missed out on a similar one last year from Mango. I’m just concerned it may be a bit too long for my height (5”3 ish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861785
> View attachment 4861786


----------



## Jujuma

scivolare said:


> it’s definitely not uncommon for there to be delays during their sale. Ive experiences shipping delays, but they usually expedite the shipping once they get it out the door.
> 
> I picked up a few beautiful things during the sale, including that gorgeous summer coat I was hemming and hawing At $300 for $70.
> 
> View attachment 4795834
> 
> 
> it’s a bit snug but trying to keep calm and keto on (after regaining a few pounds in early July).
> 
> Also bought:
> 
> View attachment 4795830
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795832
> 
> View attachment 4795831
> 
> 
> still debating:
> 
> View attachment 4795836
> 
> 
> (it’s gorgeous but I’m short and it’s snug)
> 
> returned:
> 
> View attachment 4795833
> 
> 
> (Love it but quality)
> 
> View attachment 4795835
> 
> 
> (super overwhelming for petites. Even the XS drowned me and I’m a US 8!)


Love your purchases!!!! I am new to Zara, love so much but their sizing is driving me nuts!!!! I am US 6 (8 on bottom sometimes) and S. It never fails that if I order a S I need a M and visa versa. How do you pick what size to order??? I feel for the most part things run small and are for taller people, i am short too. Right now I am waiting for the new navy vest/coat to come in. I ordered M because I know I will layer under it. My fingers are crossed. So frustrating!!!


----------



## mularice

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Hi,
> 
> do you by any chance know the code for this item? I tried to find it on zara but couldn’t find it.


Hi! Yes, I’ve screenshot it below!
I put it in my “saved” list as it’s out of stock online and store locator for UK says none in stock in stores in London. So I’ll keep an eye on it.
Managed to order an M but I have a suspicion I’ll need an S because it’s quite oversized (last season M was too big and looked weird on me).


----------



## mularice

Antonia said:


> This looks so cozy!!!  I hope you get it!!


Thanks! I managed to order an M but I think I’ll ultimately need an S as it’s quite oversized. I ordered a similar one from Mango in an S and that seems good.
Let’s see what happens when it arrives and hope that more stock comes in soon!

Edit: it arrived tonight! (Very late delivery at 9.30pm) - I love it! But I do think size S would be better. I’m not usually an S at all - more like an M-L depending on fabric/cut and I’m only 5”3. But it’s a generous oversized/lounge fit so I think most people can size down. Will be keeping an eye out for an S before I exchange/return.


----------



## mularice

Managed to exchange my M for an S in this long knitted cardigan coat. Searched all around London for the S as it hasn’t come back in stock online in weeks and weeks.
Comes up generous as I’m usually at least an M or L in Zara. I’m sort of short (5”3 at most) and stumpy lol
I love it though - I think you can wear it casually or a bit more formally with different outfits.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Sharing my love for Zara outfit and been wearing them before the lockdown 
, photo heavy!


----------



## LavenderIce

mularice said:


> Managed to exchange my M for an S in this long knitted cardigan coat. Searched all around London for the S as it hasn’t come back in stock online in weeks and weeks.
> Comes up generous as I’m usually at least an M or L in Zara. I’m sort of short (5”3 at most) and stumpy lol
> I love it though - I think you can wear it casually or a bit more formally with different outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881329



You don't look short and stumpy at all! I love how the cardigan and H elevate an outfit of sneakers, leggings and a hoodie.


----------



## mularice

LavenderIce said:


> You don't look short and stumpy at all! I love how the cardigan and H elevate an outfit of sneakers, leggings and a hoodie.


Thank you! I’m deceptive, I’m sort of round (side profile I look wide but front on I don’t look big). I think it’s all about angles 
Zara cutting just doesn’t always suit, it’s generally cut for tall lithe figures. I was worried this long coatigan would be too long and too slouchy but the small worked out fine!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

It looks really great on you. 

too bad its no longer available in size small. 




mularice said:


> Managed to exchange my M for an S in this long knitted cardigan coat. Searched all around London for the S as it hasn’t come back in stock online in weeks and weeks.
> Comes up generous as I’m usually at least an M or L in Zara. I’m sort of short (5”3 at most) and stumpy lol
> I love it though - I think you can wear it casually or a bit more formally with different outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881329


----------



## mularice

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> It looks really great on you.
> 
> too bad its no longer available in size small.


Thank you 

Customer Service said it will come back in stock soon - it was a new item and I doubt such a popular item wouldn’t have more than one delivery!


----------



## Antonia

My newest belt... love it!!


----------



## mularice

Antonia said:


> My newest belt... love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893008


Love the belt! I have it saved in my “wishlist”.


----------



## mularice

Ordered this felt tote bag about two weeks ago. It has a black canvas pouch inside (it’s attached and cannot be taken in and out unless you cut the leather strap). I chose to get it monogrammed. Bag was £19.99 and the monogram was £3.99 I think.
It also comes in a beige felt/brown leather colour which I will probably get too when it comes back in stock.

Will be good for when I need to return things and can’t carry it in a handbag.


----------



## Antonia

mularice said:


> Love the belt! I have it saved in my “wishlist”.


Thanks! It was in my cart for a long time, so I finally had to buy it.   So happy with it!   I was afraid it would sell out.


----------



## Antonia

mularice said:


> Ordered this felt tote bag about two weeks ago. It has a black canvas pouch inside (it’s attached and cannot be taken in and out unless you cut the leather strap). I chose to get it monogrammed. Bag was £19.99 and the monogram was £3.99 I think.
> It also comes in a beige felt/brown leather colour which I will probably get too when it comes back in stock.
> 
> Will be good for when I need to return things and can’t carry it in a handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893411
> View attachment 4893412


Nice!!!


----------



## Antonia

My sweater with shoulder pads


----------



## nicole0612

Has anyone tried these leather pants? I am tempted because the price is so great.


----------



## mularice

Antonia said:


> My sweater with shoulder pads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895973


Love the whole outfit!


----------



## Antonia

mularice said:


> Love the whole outfit!


Thank you @mularice !


----------



## nicole0612

Antonia said:


> My sweater with shoulder pads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895973


You look gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

nicole0612 said:


> You look gorgeous!


Thank you @nicole0612


----------



## Antonia

nicole0612 said:


> Has anyone tried these leather pants? I am tempted because the price is so great.


BTW, I love the look of these leather pants!  Zara knows how to style their clothes in a way that you want to buy everything! If you get these please post pics!!


----------



## nicole0612

Antonia said:


> BTW, I love the look of these leather pants!  Zara knows how to style their clothes in a way that you want to buy everything! If you get these please post pics!!


Thanks, I will!


----------



## mularice

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> It looks really great on you.
> 
> too bad its no longer available in size small.


Still not available in the camel colour, but same thing in a lighter, more white colour (Ercu) is available online in Small.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Thank you!! White is another great option too since I dont have anything white. 

Its not available in size small online,  but it seems like my store has it. Will be going to the mall tomorrow to check. 



mularice said:


> Still not available in the camel colour, but same thing in a lighter, more white colour (Ercu) is available online in Small.
> View attachment 4899168


----------



## Antonia

Zara sweater from Marshall's!


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Zara sweater from Marshall's!
> View attachment 4901415


I um... got some _serious_ Freddy Krueger vibes from that sweater!  No, but really, it's nice!


----------



## Antonia

IntheOcean said:


> I um... got some _serious_ Freddy Krueger vibes from that sweater!  No, but really, it's nice!


OMG   Ok, I just looked him up and his sweater is red and GREEN! LOL!!!!


----------



## Maxt

What do you think about this coat?





It has 75% wool, and i like the colour. But not sure about the cut/model.


----------



## Antonia

Maxt said:


> What do you think about this coat?
> 
> View attachment 4901653
> View attachment 4901654
> View attachment 4901655
> 
> It has 75% wool, and i like the colour. But not sure about the cut/model.


I love it...it's a timeless style in a timeless color!  It's a long peacoat, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Maxt

Thank you Antonia  

I'm trying to upgrade my wardrobe and i wasn't sure if i made a good choice.


----------



## mularice

Maxt said:


> What do you think about this coat?
> 
> View attachment 4901653
> View attachment 4901654
> View attachment 4901655
> 
> It has 75% wool, and i like the colour. But not sure about the cut/model.


I love this coat. It’s one of the hundreds of items I’ve saved in my wishlist!
I think it’s a classic and would be a good purchase.


----------



## Antonia

My Zara quilted denim bag with chunky chain with costume Chanel pin affixed on it.   This bag is now on sale!!


----------



## Maxt

@mularice, Thank you, i hope i got my size right  
It will arrive next week. 

@Antonia i love your style and the bag!


----------



## Antonia

Maxt said:


> @mularice, Thank you, i hope i got my size right
> It will arrive next week.
> 
> @Antonia i love your style and the bag!


Thank you!!  Be sure to post pics!!


----------



## Antonia

Maxt said:


> Thank you Antonia
> 
> I'm trying to upgrade my wardrobe and i wasn't sure if i made a good choice.


Most definitely!!


----------



## Antonia

BTW, the new Surplus collection just dropped....everything is amazing!!!  I want it all!


----------



## LavenderIce

mularice said:


> Thank you! I’m deceptive, I’m sort of round (side profile I look wide but front on I don’t look big). I think it’s all about angles
> Zara cutting just doesn’t always suit, it’s generally cut for tall lithe figures. I was worried this long coatigan would be too long and too slouchy but the small worked out fine!


From what I've seen in this thread, you actually make a lot of Zara pieces work.  I doubt you're that deceptive. However, I do agree that it helps to know your angles.  



mularice said:


> Still not available in the camel colour, but same thing in a lighter, more white colour (Ercu) is available online in Small.
> View attachment 4899168


Thanks for posting! I'd prefer the camel colour since I can't trust myself with food and drinks but, I don't have white in outerwear. My order is supposed to arrive tomorrow.



Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Thank you!! White is another great option too since I dont have anything white.
> Its not available in size small online,  but it seems like my store has it. Will be going to the mall tomorrow to check.


Were you able to check it out?



Antonia said:


> Zara sweater from Marshall's!
> View attachment 4901415


I'll have to check Marshall's for Zara pieces now.    I like your skirt.  It looks like you can wear it with so much.


----------



## mularice

LavenderIce said:


> From what I've seen in this thread, you actually make a lot of Zara pieces work.  I doubt you're that deceptive. However, I do agree that it helps to know your angles.
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting! I'd prefer the camel colour since I can't trust myself with food and drinks but, I don't have white in outerwear. My order is supposed to arrive tomorrow.


Thank you, you’re too kind 
Trousers from Zara are the trickiest for me, they just seem soooooo long!

I too would choose camel over white. I love white but it is too difficult to keep clean imo. As it’s long, if it’s remotely wet on the ground, the bottom of the coat will get dirt flicked on it.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I managed to check it out today. The material is quite thick and nice, but unfortunately even size small is way too big for me. So i passed on it. 



LavenderIce said:


> From what I've seen in this thread, you actually make a lot of Zara pieces work.  I doubt you're that deceptive. However, I do agree that it helps to know your angles.
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting! I'd prefer the camel colour since I can't trust myself with food and drinks but, I don't have white in outerwear. My order is supposed to arrive tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Were you able to check it out?
> 
> 
> I'll have to check Marshall's for Zara pieces now.    I like your skirt.  It looks like you can wear it with so much.


----------



## Antonia

Turtleneck with shoulder pads again....


----------



## mularice

Antonia said:


> Turtleneck with shoulder pads again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906716


You look great! Another perfect outfit!


----------



## Antonia

mularice said:


> You look great! Another perfect outfit!


Thank you!!  I love this sweater....I should probably buy the black one too.  It was either $35 or $40 but if feels very luxurious and soft.


----------



## mularice

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  I love this sweater....I should probably buy the black one too.  It was either $35 or $40 but if feels very luxurious and soft.


I have a wishlist that’s crazy long - resisting to buy because UK is still in lockdown and I barely go outside so currently only wear joggers and hoodies lol
I’m going to add this sweater with the idea I might get an opportunity to buy and wear it sometime...


----------



## Antonia

mularice said:


> I have a wishlist that’s crazy long - resisting to buy because UK is still in lockdown and I barely go outside so currently only wear joggers and hoodies lol
> I’m going to add this sweater with the idea I might get an opportunity to buy and wear it sometime...


Yes, good idea!!  It's not too trendy but if the shoulder pad look goes out again, you can just remove them and voila...timeless turtleneck!


----------



## Antonia

Sweater and pants are from Zara


----------



## LavenderIce

mularice said:


> Thank you, you’re too kind
> Trousers from Zara are the trickiest for me, they just seem soooooo long!
> 
> I too would choose camel over white. I love white but it is too difficult to keep clean imo. As it’s long, if it’s remotely wet on the ground, the bottom of the coat will get dirt flicked on it.



The one I received was dirty on the bottom. I had to return.



Cutie_angel8823 said:


> I managed to check it out today. The material is quite thick and nice, but unfortunately even size small is way too big for me. So i passed on it.



The small was too big for me too. It looked like a giant bathrobe on me and it was dirty on the bottom. I returned it.


----------



## LavenderIce

Antonia said:


> Sweater and pants are from Zara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923639


You're always so chic!  Great outfit, I love the sweater!


----------



## Antonia

LavenderIce said:


> You're always so chic!  Great outfit, I love the sweater!


Thank you @LavenderIce !!  PS:  I love your avatar!! Sooo cute!!!


----------



## Antonia

Got this CFDA Zara jacket....what do you think?   It's a medium but it's oversized... wish I could get a small but now they're sold out.  I thought about returning it but I know I won't find another one and it's very unique.  I like it belted because it's huge....but I might have my mom move the buttons over so it will be more fitted and then I won't belt it.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I’d take it in on the shoulders


----------



## Antonia

susanagonzc said:


> I’d take it in on the shoulders


It's so weird as I'm a med most of the time with Zara and their suggested size was a med.  Nowhere on the listing did it say this jacket was oversized.  UPDATE:  When I went back on the Zara website tonight to check out the sale, I saw that a small was available and immediately bought it and now I'm going to return the other one.


----------



## Samia

super casually dressed to get some groceries 
Jumper, joggers and sneakers from Zara.


----------



## Antonia

I received my small CFDA jacket yesterday and it's still big on me but it definitely fits a lot better.  Just trying to decide if I should keep it or not since it was not cheap....wondering if I'll wear it enough to justify the cost.  It's so unique and that's what I love about it!


----------



## daisy913

Has anyone here ever had their package get lost? If so, how long did it take for Zara to finish their investigation and issue a replacement/refund?


----------



## redhott

So happy to have stumbled upon this thread. I am a huge Zara fan. My favorite Zara story: (pre-COVID-19) I attended an event at a local  hospital. I wore a Zara faux leather dress, Zara boots, Chanel belt, Zara coat. A friend I hadn’t seen in a while told me she had just told her husband that I was wearing (her words) “$5,000 worth of clothes”. She was astounded to learn that the entire outfit other than the belt was from Zara and that the belt cost more than the combined total of the other pieces. Now she too is a Zara fan.


----------



## Antonia

redhott said:


> So happy to have stumbled upon this thread. I am a huge Zara fan. My favorite Zara story: (pre-COVID-19) I attended an event at a local  hospital. I wore a Zara faux leather dress, Zara boots, Chanel belt, Zara coat. A friend I hadn’t seen in a while told me she had just told her husband that I was wearing (her words) “$5,000 worth of clothes”. She was astounded to learn that the entire outfit other than the belt was from Zara and that the belt cost more than the combined total of the other pieces. Now she too is a Zara fan.


Love this!!  Zara is the perfect label to mix high/low and look like a million.  A few seasons ago the clothes were very minimalist and many articles were saying how it was Celine (Phoebe Philo era) inspired.  Here is one article calling Zara "Zalenciaga" and "Zeline"-lol. 








						Zara, Where Insiders Look for an Edge (Published 2014)
					

Zara, in remaking itself as a fashion front-runner, is a magnet to tastemakers.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Antonia

Just received this limited edition trench that was part of the sale.  I love that it is full length!!


----------



## Luv n bags

I purchased a lot of items during the recent sale, but my favorite item is the Pocket Boots.  So fun to wear these on my errand runs!


----------



## Antonia

Luv n bags said:


> I purchased a lot of items during the recent sale, but my favorite item is the Pocket Boots.  So fun to wear these on my errand runs!


Oh I love those!!  Are they sold out now?


----------



## Antonia

So I ended up returning the long black trench....I find it too heavy and something about it bothered me.  Also, although I repurchased the CFDA jacket in a small, I ended up returning that one too because it was also too big and for the cost, I didn't think I'd get my cost per wear out of it...so back they went.  I did order these 2 new collection tweed jackets yesterday.


----------



## Luv n bags

Antonia said:


> Oh I love those!!  Are they sold out now?


Yes, they are sold out.  But if you keep checking the site, a pair will occasionally pop back into the system.


----------



## amoorelv

TOTAL Zara fan!  I discovered their baggy jeans!! Heaven set for us hourglass shape ladies!  They do not make you look too bulky but fit perfectly in all the right places.  Not to mention their button ups!  I have a minimalist wardrobe and Zara has help to keep it that way. Also perfect for mixing high/low pieces.


----------



## Antonia

I love both of my new jackets I posted above....those are keepers!  I'm looking forward to wearing them this spring!!


----------



## Antonia

I just bought this dress that is featured in their new spring campaign in a M but it's actually too small in the waist which makes it lay funny where it fastens on the waist... so I sent it back for the large.  I love this dress, it's gorgeous and I cannot wait to wear it!!  So for anyone interested in ordering this dress, I would recommend the next size up.


----------



## Antonia

Update on that dress I posted above:  I cut the bottom part off and now it's a shirt-lol!  I think I'd wear it more as a shirt.


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Update on that dress I posted above:  I cut the bottom part off and now it's a shirt-lol!  I think I'd wear it more as a shirt.


That's a very pretty dress shirt! :haha: Are you going to repurpose the fabric you cut off?


----------



## Antonia

IntheOcean said:


> That's a very pretty dress shirt! :haha: Are you going to repurpose the fabric you cut off?


Haha...thanks!!   I thought about it but then just tossed it out.  Oh well.


----------



## Antonia

Here is my 'new shirt ' that used to be a dress!


----------



## starrysky7

Has anyone seen/tried this? I'm interested in a Chanel knockoff..


----------



## Antonia

starrysky7 said:


> Has anyone seen/tried this? I'm interested in a Chanel knockoff..


Love this!  It's very Chanel-esque!!


----------



## ochie

Does anybody know when is the start of the sale?


----------



## sashnash

ochie said:


> Does anybody know when is the start of the sale?



I think it should be anytime soon! Looking forward to purchasing a few things but Zara sizing can be so hit and miss. Anyone notice any dupes? I've noticed many in shoes and bags but not really in the clothing section..


----------



## athousandmhiles24

I cannot wait for Zara's next sale event! Hopefully this week as I am going for a beach trip this weekend.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

So I bought a few sale items at Zara. It is SHOP TIL YOU DROP. Hahahaha


----------



## Antonia

athousandmhiles24 said:


> So I bought a few sale items at Zara. It is SHOP TIL YOU DROP. Hahahaha


I don't see the sale online...is it just in stores right now?


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Antonia said:


> I don't see the sale online...is it just in stores right now?


Yes! Both online and in stores. I guess it is not worldwide huh.


----------



## Antonia

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Yes! Both online and in stores. I guess it is not worldwide huh.


Must not be...also I noticed the last SRPLS drop was not available online...I couldn't find it anywhere!!


----------



## Antonia

So the sale starts today on the App!


----------



## randr21

I like their blazers. Picked this up on sale. Still available in a few sizes. The whole outfit is my vibe. Already own light colored jeans.


Love green as you can tell. This set is cute. Will have to see how "neon" it will be on me.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Antonia said:


> So the sale starts today on the App!


Aahhh we are one week ahead. Yeah it is weird that other countries start early but I am lucky I guess hehehe


----------



## athousandmhiles24

randr21 said:


> I like their blazers. Picked this up on sale. Still available in a few sizes. The whole outfit is my vibe. Already own light colored jeans.
> View attachment 5118591
> 
> Love green as you can tell. This set is cute. Will have to see how "neon" it will be on me.
> View attachment 5118595


The one on top is lovely


----------



## scivolare

I’ve purchased 6 things during the sale with a 50% success rate - not bad given I hadn’t gone to a store the last 15 months or so.




The sweatshirt (men’s department) and pink shirt underneath are 1000% keep. I want to love the jeans but they don’t work for me so they went back. I spotted a jacket in store but they didn’t have my size. Luckily was able to try a size on for reference and able to order it online!

Not sure what she’s doing but trust me the jacket is beautiful




For inquiring minds, the two items I returned are below. The dress, I originally intended to shorten it to be a shirt, but hen it arrived I wasn’t sure if it was worth the trouble (I’m short and not sure the bib would sit right) and my husband felt pretty hateful against the dress lol. The jacket! I was so sad. The color is not an accurate representation. It was TURQUOISE! And I did not like the buttons. Booooo


----------



## randr21

I received my sale tweed blazers and I'm sad to say that the quality is pretty bad. First one had a very noticeable uneven back seam. The other ones just felt cheap. I'll be sticking with the ones I already own. 

The only item I may keep is this 90% silk shorts. It cost almost the same as the blazers.


----------



## Luv n bags

randr21 said:


> I like their blazers. Picked this up on sale. Still available in a few sizes. The whole outfit is my vibe. Already own light colored jeans.
> View attachment 5118591
> 
> Love green as you can tell. This set is cute. Will have to see how "neon" it will be on me.
> View attachment 5118595


Nice scores! I picked up two blazers like your green one. I got the yellow and blue.  I love the yellow.  A nice pop of color.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Christmas shopping list to complete for the year.



The sweaters I want!


----------



## Louboutin329

Hi all! Does anyone remember what Zara did for Thanksgiving sales last year. I know in previous years it was a solid discount across the site, but last year I thought they didn't do that? Any insight? Thanks!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

They're on sale this week. Up to 50% off!


----------



## 880

One of my favorite tops from years ago is Zara. It’s in pristine condition bc it’s slim fitting and I’ve spent intervening years trying to diet back into it. Cap sleeve with a bit of structure that makes ones waist seem tiny


----------



## Antonia

So, I just splurged on this Zara 'Atelier' coat with my birthday money!   It was lust at first sight.   The details are incredible.   This is the most I've ever spent on a Zara item.   One thing I'm not too crazy about are the feathers going all the way down the front.   In the future I may cut those off and just leave the ones around the collar.  It even came in this special box.  The studded belt is lamb leather and there is beautiful beading on the back.   The lining has a beautiful print too.  I'm impressed!!


----------



## Maxt

What do you think about Zara silk and cashmere scarves? Should I pass or order these:





Thank you.


----------



## mellecyn

In my love for the 90s I just bought his one! It reminded me of a coat I used to have....Entered the store, and couldn´t leave without it.


----------



## Antonia

mellecyn said:


> View attachment 5287642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my love for the 90s I just bought his one! It reminded me of a coat I used to have....Entered the store, and couldn´t leave without it.


NICE!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

Antonia said:


> So, I just splurged on this Zara 'Atelier' coat with my birthday money!   It was lust at first sight.   The details are incredible.   This is the most I've ever spent on a Zara item.   One thing I'm not too crazy about are the feathers going all the way down the front.   In the future I may cut those off and just leave the ones around the collar.  It even came in this special box.  The studded belt is lamb leather and there is beautiful beading on the back.   The lining has a beautiful print too.  I'm impressed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279238
> View attachment 5279242
> View attachment 5279243
> View attachment 5279244
> View attachment 5279245
> View attachment 5279246
> View attachment 5279248


Gorjus.  How much, if I may be so bold?


----------



## Antonia

Hermezzy said:


> Gorjus.  How much, if I may be so bold?


Thank you!








						BLACK SHADOW COAT LIMITED EDITION
					

Longline cocoon coat in floral jacquard. Long sleeves and lapel collar embellished with feather appliqué. Hidden in-seam side pockets. Back embroidered patch that covers the principal black motif with antiqued silver cylinders with beads and sequins. Leather belt with metallic bobbles. Floral...




					www.zara.com
				




This one here is the priciest of the 'Atelier' collection:








						EMBROIDERED COAT LIMITED EDITION
					

Cape coat made of wool blend fabric. Long sleeves with jacquard cuffs embellished with fringed gold satin ribbons. Side hidden in-seam pockets. Floral beaded motif with mixed medium stitch embroidery and velvet appliqués. Neckline embellished with black passementerie ribbon. Side slits at hem...




					www.zara.com


----------



## Maxt

Maxt said:


> What do you think about Zara silk and cashmere scarves? Should I pass or order these:
> View attachment 5282695
> View attachment 5282697
> 
> View attachment 5282807
> 
> Thank you.


My order arrived 

Silk scarves are nice, I'm keeping them (it is not the best quality silk, though, it's just what I expected from Zara, considering the price). No colour bleed after wash 

Beige cashmere scarf - not very happy with this one, it pills like crazy. It is soft and warm, i like that, but I will have to wear it with my winter jacket (unless I get a matching beige coat).


----------



## Antonia

Maxt said:


> My order arrived
> 
> Silk scarves are nice, I'm keeping them (it is not the best quality silk, though, it's just what I expected from Zara, considering the price). No colour bleed after wash
> 
> Beige cashmere scarf - not very happy with this one, it pills like crazy. It is soft and warm, i like that, but I will have to wear it with my winter jacket (unless I get a matching beige coat).


Nice!! Pics?


----------



## Maxt

Here's a quick one of the silk scarves.




I gave the cashmere scarf to mom, but I will post a pic later


----------



## Antonia

Maxt said:


> Here's a quick one of the silk scarves.
> 
> View attachment 5300789
> 
> 
> I gave the cashmere scarf to mom, but I will post a pic later


Ohh those are so nice!  Love the saturation in the colors!!


----------



## Mimmy

Took advantage of some deeply discounted items on sale. The shoes and bag are not from Zara but everything else is.

It will be awhile until I can wear this as even in Florida it is chilly.


----------



## Antonia

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5326809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took advantage of some deeply discounted items on sale. The shoes and bag are not from Zara but everything else is.
> 
> It will be awhile until I can wear this as even in Florida it is chilly.


Love this outfit!!


----------



## Mimmy

Antonia said:


> Love this outfit!!


Thank you!


----------



## Mimmy

I love these but I really have nowhere to wear them. If they ever become deeply discounted maybe I will just occasionally pull them out of my closet and walk around my house in them!


----------



## Antonia

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5326949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these but I really have nowhere to wear them. If they ever become deeply discounted maybe I will just occasionally pull them out of my closet and walk around my house in them!


Too funny..I have a pair of SJP mary janes in scintillate (https://sjpbysarahjessicaparker.com...4&_sid=f1e9f2154&_ss=r&variant=19556178329667) that I love-got them from TRR for $60-I've worn them once at a family Christmas party and after that around the house!  They are over the top but I wish I could wear them more without getting a side eye! LOL!


----------



## Mimmy

Antonia said:


> Too funny..I have a pair of SJP mary janes in scintillate (https://sjpbysarahjessicaparker.com/products/anahita_50-square_scintillate_23445?_pos=4&_sid=f1e9f2154&_ss=r&variant=19556178329667) that I love-got them from TRR for $60-I've worn them once at a family Christmas party and after that around the house!  They are over the top but I wish I could wear them more without getting a side eye! LOL!


The SJP Mary Janes are lovely, Antonia! My friends are not really into fashion at all. I wish that I had a group of fashion minded friends who I could go out with and wear things like these boots even if it was just for drinks!

If these boots are ever deeply discounted I probably would buy them. I could at least wear them for New Year’s Eve!


----------



## Sa26

I love Zara but just for clothes and shoes.
their other accessories not so much.


----------



## colgam01

chris7891 said:


> I noticed there is no thread just on Zara clothing.
> I thought I would start one
> 
> I was at the location at Yorkdale (Toronto) on Sunday and everything was on sale!


i wish i had one in my town


----------



## Antonia

colgam01 said:


> i wish i had one in my town


I used to have one about 20 min from my house but that store closed way before covid....anyhoo...now it's online ordering for me.


----------



## ncch

hi -

i received my order last night and one of the dresses i ordered is missing from the package.  in the email, it says that all items were shipped in one package so its not like theres another one on the way..

curious what peoples experiences have been in a case like this?  i never really shop at zara and this happens.

i was complaining about this over brunch and one of the girls said - good luck getting a refund because theyll never get back to you about what they decide to do?  she said she called CS twice and they gave her the runaround and eventually she got tired of it and gave up trying to get her money back and she wont shop there again

CS is closed today but want to know what to expect from their customer service when i call tomorrow.

thanks


----------



## jssl1688

if all else fails, file a dispute with your credit card company.


----------



## Mimmy

ncch said:


> hi -
> 
> i received my order last night and one of the dresses i ordered is missing from the package.  in the email, it says that all items were shipped in one package so its not like theres another one on the way..
> 
> curious what peoples experiences have been in a case like this?  i never really shop at zara and this happens.
> 
> i was complaining about this over brunch and one of the girls said - good luck getting a refund because theyll never get back to you about what they decide to do?  she said she called CS twice and they gave her the runaround and eventually she got tired of it and gave up trying to get her money back and she wont shop there again
> 
> CS is closed today but want to know what to expect from their customer service when i call tomorrow.
> 
> thanks


I have not had a package missing items but I did return 2 items to a physical store. Usually I get an email fairly immediately stating that my return has been accepted. They do not give you any type of physical receipt. I noticed that I had not received an email and I went back to the physical store as I had not left the mall yet. The sales associate told me that there was nothing they could do and to me to call CS. I figured at this point I was probably going to eat the cost of my 2 returned items. 

I called CS and the representative was really helpful and refunded the cost of both items to my credit card fairly immediately. I don’t shop at Zara frequently but I do shop there occasionally. My experience was very positive. I hope that yours is too.


----------



## randr21

wanted to share that the zara x narciso rodriguez collection is worth checking out.  Still a bit $$$, but much cheaper than what his clothes normally go for.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I ordered 3 coats , 2 of them made of imitation suede , really cheap and durable, especially if you sit in the car a lot 
In my opinion, Zara is unbeatable in this area !
Let's see which ones I keep


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I returned all three, they didn't fit well


----------



## fashion16

randr21 said:


> wanted to share that the zara x narciso rodriguez collection is worth checking out.  Still a bit $$$, but much cheaper than what his clothes normally go for.


How does the line fit? I find Zara a bit all over the place with sizing


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Love love Zara!  Bought these boots today since I have been dying to have one in this color and they are perfect for my legs.. they are comfortable too! True to size especially if your feet are narrow.


----------



## randr21

fashion16 said:


> How does the line fit? I find Zara a bit all over the place with sizin



I'd go up a size if you don't want or like clothes to be too fitted. I got 2 knit tops and the corset below, which was loose. It works out bc I had planned on layering it over shirts. btw, the pants arent narcisco, but has wool. The cut and fabric is close to designer I'd say.


----------

